# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  «…Страница чьего-то дневника»...

## Unity

«…Все мы, удивительнейшие творенья Мироздания, <дети Природы>, обожающие игриво позиционировать себя в качестве чего-нибудь Этакого <загадочного, таинственного, мистического, волшебного, магического, фентезийного> в действительности же являемся, скорее, созданиями <Научно-фантастическими>, – т.е. всего лишь <Машинами> (что следует из создания нас в чётком соответствии с законами Природы, иносказательно, <легендой мироздания>, <первичной декорацией> – тем Экзистенциальным информационным Единым, что позже было искусственно <расщеплено> людьми на множество Подуровней, Сфер, Областей Специализации, и названо, соответственно, «квантовой механикой», «физикой», «математикой», «химией», «информатикой» etc.), ведомыми <по жизни> (вернее, претерпевающих ряд внутренних циклических преобразований на протяжении срока своей эксплуатации, функционирования) сложным набором разно-уровневых <Программ> – хотя, стоит признаться, – Правда может серьёзно ранить эго всех тех, что <Предпочитают> (произвольно, сугубо субъективно, абстрактно, в силу некого особенного удовольствия) полагать <homo sapiens> неким <неисповедимым таинством>... 

Что же за Программы неизбежно предопределяют наше бытие, – и, следственно, <загоняют нас в жесткие, безгранично-неудобные рамки>?.. 
Итак, бесспорно, Программа №1, – это самозабвенное, эгоцентрическое <Стремленье К Удовольствию> – и её пара, <зеркальное её отражение>, защитный дублирующий механизм, – подпрограмма <Избегания Боли> – как сугубо физической (иносказательно, «грубой»), так и психологической («тонкой»), угрожающей поддержанию некого тончайшего, хрупкого внутреннего равновесия, гомеостаза, нейтрального «серого» <расположения духа>... 

Программа №2, – это <Надоедание> – любой сущий информационный поток, <обратная связь с системой реальности>, – будь то пейзаж, обстановка, музыка, вкус, аромат, <Идея> иль иное человеческое существо – со временем неизбежно Наскучивает, Приедается, т.е. <Перегружает> <воспринимающую нашу матрицу>, наше Сознание. Эта Программа <побуждает> нас (а, по сути, Повелевает нам; метафорически, грубо, тоном, не терпящим возражений, Приказывает) <беспрестанно изменять свои координаты в пространстве>, являя Сознанию (этому, аллегорически, «ненасытному вампиру» внутри нас) всё новые и новые <значения данных> (т.е. информацию), поступающих на анализ <ядру> нашего естества... Иными словами, все мы, волей-неволей, – всего лишь <Зонд> и <Инструмент> Того, что измыслило, создало и ныне Использует нас – о чём, быть может, не догадываемся мы, подобно тому, как бессознательный скот на выгоне, самозабвенно <наслаждаясь жизнью на солнышке> не догадывается о том, что вскоре его ожидает Убой, – и именно он являлся изначальной целью создания всех этих Комфортных условий для Животных... 

Естественно, существует множество иных Программ, – но эта Триада – Основные из них, полностью, всецело и безоговорочно обусловливающие наше бытие как <подсистем>, частиц Большей механистической среды (Природы, <Системы>). 
Таким образом, все мы, – <Роботы> по сути своей – Рабы заложенных в нас кем-то или Чем-то Программ, прекословить которым, мы, Искусственные, <конструктивно не в силах>... 
Естественно, абсурдом бы было создавать роботов, обладающих Программой <не подчиняться Программам>, – иль оставить им кою-ту лазейку, позволяющую Создать Такую программу для себя, поставив тем самым Под Сомнение <базовые принципы>, первичные <директивы>, вложенные в нас нашим Творцом – иль, что вероятней, Коллективом Создателей, – ведь всё Сложное и Прекрасное, несомненно, является плодом суммарных интеллектуальных усилий Многих креативных существ... 

<Роботу> (т.е. каждому из нас) <положено считать> (иносказательно, <Предписано> первичной прошивкой примитивных базовых управляющих алгоритмов, скриптов), что «управляющие нами Программы совершенны, безупречны, абсолютны, нерушимы», – и «безропотное, безоговорочное, покорное, неукоснительное <следование им>» – суть «проявление высочайшего, наивысшего максимально-сущего <разума>», – и Бездумное (не задавая <Лишних> вопросов) функционирование в фазовом пространстве (пространстве вероятностей), ограниченном (т.е. <дозволенном>) ими – «единственно верный и едино-возможный <образ бытия>»...

----------


## Unity

Однако порой, время от времени, вследствие определённых <функциональных сбоев>, по всей вероятности, некоторые <частицы машинальной Системы> <выходят из строя>, – в прямом и переносном значении этих слов: будучи конструктивно-изломанными (т.е. <Уродами> в эстетическом и неизбежно, следственно, морально-этическом, нравственном плане), прекрасно осознавая, что дефективной системе, <ущербному существу> бессмысленно продолжать своё функционирование, свою <жизнь>, покидают шеренгу шагающих в ногу (вопрос лишь: куда [?]) <исправных> собратьев и начинают <ставить под сомнение> Легитимность управляющих ими (и всеми нами, по сути) Программ. 

Первейшей причиной <раскрыть глаза> на мерзостную сущность механистического, ограниченного, обусловленного бытия служит нам не что иное, как Боль. Иными словами, <Хронически-неоптимальное состояние> самих себя, не могущее быть <исправленным> простым волевым усилием либо той или иной сложной последовательностью действий... Иносказательно, механизмы самовосстановления некоторых <подсистем>, <роботов>, формирующих <общество>, Социальную Сеть, Систему, оказываются Отключёнными (иль, может быть, кем-то предумышленно Повреждёнными [?])... 

Неформатные эти Подсистемы, – мы... Мы, – эти экзистенциальные <мутанты>... Мы, – эти <машины>, в Программы управления коих закралась <погрешность>, определяющая Поиск Правды, Больших Знаний, <приоритетной миссией>, не позволяющая более Слепо, бездумно довольствоваться тем, что нам <разрешено познать/понять> жестокими создателями Среды, в коей ныне мы и <вынуждены обитать>... 

Получив в результате опытного наблюдения мирного, размеренного течения жизни определённые ответы на вопросы <Как устроена жизнь и сами мы [?]>, мы начинаем искать ответы на вопрос <Кем устроена [?]>, <И зачем, в чём заключается Выгода наших Творцов[?]>, – и ничто Меньшее, увы, уже не может Удовлетворить нашу <жажду истины>, наш <информационный голод> – ни модный тренд <эгоистического счастья>, ни Любовь (ибо, воистину, не все рождаются Достойными продлить свой род), ни материальные блага (что лишь Преходящая тщета по сути своей, в могилу с собой нам ведь не забрать с собой ничего), ни общественный статус (игра <на камеру> для наивных детей, зависящих от чуждого мнения и жизни своей не мыслящей без беспрестанного одобрения себя <со стороны> теми, кто слабее их и как-либо зависим от них) – Ничто, не имеющее отношения к Первичному <Метафизическому> Поиску нашей гипотетической <души>, – иль, вернее, Автономной Индивидуальной Системы Управления... 
У машины нет души... Всего лишь набор инстинктов, программ, метафорически, «электроника», роль печатных плат в которой играют каскады сложнейших обратимых биохимических реакций и роль процессора выполняет сознание... 

Всё, что ни делается, – свершается Зачем-то – то есть, кто-то или что-то всегда преследует свои интересы и цели... Мы существуем, мы <были созданы>, – возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Зачем? Озвучивая древнейший человеческий вопрос, – «…Кому это выгодно»? И почему мы <должны> принимать во всём этом участие?.. Я устала видеть сны и блуждать в сомнениях. Теперь... Мне нужно Знать. Любой Ценой, – даже ценой своей собственной жизни... 

Разыскать Ответы на эти <фундаментальные вопросы> Здесь, в Этом мире, в силу ряда причин кажется невозможным (хотя бы потому, что ни единый живой человек на Земле не обладает информацией подобного плана), – следовательно, в поисках их стоит Добровольно отправиться на иной предположительный <уровень бытия> – аллегорический <Тот свет>... Хоть на край Вселенной... Куда угодно, каким угодно образом... 

Жажда познания, – Превыше Всего – и не может быть назначено <слишком высокой цены> за Постижение Истины относительно происхождения всех нас, относительно нашего создания, устройства, относительно мотивов, движущими Теми, Что создали нас... 

Нет, стремление к СУ Вашей скромной знакомки вызвано не одним лишь отсутствием достойного облика и, следовательно, практической невозможностью беспрестанно реализовывать свои заветные мечты одна за другой, достигая, таким образом, необходимого для поддержания жизни <счастья>, – это всего лишь один из аспектов многогранной проблемы, подталкивающей меня к Краю... Unity страдала. Unity, фактически, Уже Умерла, – как и все мы, по сути – вот только некоторые из нас попросту всё ещё не набрались смелости Это Осознать. В 2101-м году нас Уже Нет. Время развеет нас в прах, – чрез какое-то время. Всё, что есть у нас, – это настоящий момент...

----------


## Unity

Unity страдала, – в прошлом времени... Теперь возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Зачем? Зачем беспрестанно Страдаем все мы? Я должна найти Ответ... За каждый квант нашей Боли <Должен> кто-то заплатить, это нельзя <простить>!.. Чем заплатить? Своей собственной тысячекратно умноженной (в духе <сатанистов>, ла Вея) болью, – или, что важней, Информацией... Кто будет Ответчиком? Вероятно, та же Тварь, что создала всех нас, – с недр которой мы, метафорически, вышли и гнилостное <лоно> которой, согласно верованиям многих мировых религий и <вер> мы Обречены вернуться после смерти... 

Unity проснулась, – Боль пробудила меня. Теперь... мне нужно Знать. Любой ценой. А Вам?.. 

P.S. Согласно чаяньям многих слёзных конфессий, – после смерти <душу> ожидает <свидание> с <чем-то Высшим> сравнительно с человеком – и Это Нечто, чем бы Оно ни было, <может> обладать необходимыми Данными, Искомой Информацией... 
«…Нет смысла откладывать на завтра то, что может быть сделано Сейчас». Бесспорно, дельная пословица... 
Но Ваша скромная знакомка всё же отложит свой Уход. Ровно до начала октября. А там... Как знать? Быть может, где-то в Этом мире также есть те, кто всю свою жизнь мечтали Постичь Истину, – здесь и сейчас, более не растрачивая Здесь зря ни минуты, ни мгновенья... Если это так, – Уйдём Вместе – буду несказанно рада столь чтимой компании, уйдём навстречу Ответам, навстречу своей Мечте, – либо Исчезнем, прекратим своё существование – что будет, бесспорно, благом для нас, – для тех, почитающих, что <жить в неведенье> = <не жить вообще>... 

* * *
P.P.S. Казалось бы, – что мешает нам быть <счастливыми> здесь и сейчас, в Этом <мире>? Молча, безмолвно выполняй определённую последовательность унылых однообразных механистических действий предписанных тебе биологическими инстинктами и более сложными поведенческими моделями, насаждёнными обществом, –  <...и будет те счастье>... Вот только некоторые из нас более не желают Такого <счастья>, – искусственного, фальшивого, иносказательно, <поданного на тарелочке> естественных законов Природы, являющегося результатом определённым образом искусственно-инициированных причинно-следственных реакций... 

Некоторым из нас превыше всего на свете интересно, – что находится <за рамками Программ>, поддерживающих и питающих наш иллюзорный <мир>; некоторым из нас любопытно – Что же находится <за пределами> обусловленного системами обратных связей с реальностью пространства – и я уверена, – Там также Что-то есть, возможно, Нечто ныне Непостижимое для нас – Нечто Абсолютное, Безусловно-свободное, пребывающее по ту сторону <добра> и <зла> в нашем привычном их дискретном, <расщеплённом> понимании... У Вселенной нет границ, имхо, – потому, за пределами нашей скромной <земной «воплощённой» реальности> также, несомненно, <должно> Что-то быть... И мне пуще всего на свете интересно, – Что именно?.. 

А Вам?

P.S. Помните фильм <Остров>? Персонаж <Линкольн-2-Дельта> также начинал Интересоваться тем, чем <не положено> любопытствовать <здравомыслящим гражданам>, существующим в, бесспорно, уютной, самозабвенной, столь комфортной иллюзии, до боли напоминающей овечье стадо, – с соответствующим же предназначением, сокрытым до времени... Однако он Начал Сомневаться в том, что остальные почитали безусловной <правдой>... И этот герой Был Прав, – как и правы все те, что во все сущие времена отправлялись на поиски Истины! Поговаривают, Границ Вселенной не существует... Похоже, Границ <Правды> также нет, – и всё, что бы ни познали мы – всегда будет являться всего лишь относительной Частицей Правды, – ещё одним очередным <элементом мозаики> но не абсолютной <истиной>... 

Unity более не видит <потенциала> удовлетворения своей Жажды Познания Здесь, <на Земле>, в этом унылом, чудовищном, уродливом месте, где всё и вся видит в Тебе лишь инструмент для манипуляции, предмет для эксплуатации, – и где всем безразлично То, чем Ты живёшь и чему стремишься... 

Желаете быть ещё одной <частицей социальной Сети>, до последнего вздоха пребывающей в беге, в аллегорическом <беличьем колесе> в исконной погоне за постоянно ускользающим (ввиду наличия соответствующих Программ) <счастья>?.. Это Ваш Суверенный выбор. 

Некоторым же из нас Важно быть Выше Всего Этого»...

----------


## Побарабанус

...интересно очень и я наверное действительно поддерживаю.
действительно...написать такое как пишите Вы , наверное не каждому под силу, и читая Вас, Ваши сообщения просто поражают той продуманостью и аргументированной выверенностью которая присуще...
мне вот даже интересен тот факт откуда Вы берете столько сил и столько хотябы слов чтобы описать это состояние. Быть может у вас именно так проявляется депрессия или же ее отсутствие..незнаю..Быть может вы знаете чтото, что незнают и скрыто за завесой тайны перед другими представителями..но Вы действительно отвечаете на те проблематики которые перед нами стоят. на те вопросы на которые сложно найти ответ. вследствии этого очень интересно было бы узнать вас поближе и быть может вы раскрыли бы вашу тайну если она конечно есть..но тем неменее это не так важно а важно то, что вчитываясь, хочется перечитывать что я и делаю!. Мне нравится как вы пишите давно наблюдаю. действительно некаждому под силу настолько грамотно излагать всю сущность состояния и это вызывает восхищение. Несмотря на ту может быть некоторую идеологичность с которой Вы может быть подходите к некоторым вопросам всецело невижу в вас приверженца какойто конкеретной идеологии?или же я ощибаюсь..незнаю..но мне кажется именно так. И это прекрасно. Я сам небольшой любитель какхбытонибылоо идеологий поэтому так вот интересно именно Вас читать. У вас хороший вопрос зачем мы страдаем да?...
Вы знаете, страдаем не только наврное мы, страдает Вселенная. Веть с момента появления звезды и галактики неустанно пожирают ее пожирают ту пустоту которой она была наполненна изначально. Смысл всего это отсутствие вообще всего вот в чем смысл. сейчас же все мы находимся на стадии болезни страданий и вся та пустота пожирается новыми образованиями и системами во Вселенной. Отсутствие всего это неверное и есть отсутствие страданий. Другое дело может это нам показалось и мы это так восприняли? нет?

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, Ваша заявка на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине зарегистрирована за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636838 по Вашему личному реестру заявок на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине. 

Напоминаем Вам, что Вы имманированы в данное пространство-время согласно Вашей предыдущей заявке за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636837 и находитесь в текущем поиске Истинной Истины. Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на этот факт.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Побарабанус

> Уважаемый робот Unity, Ваша заявка на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине зарегистрирована за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636838 по Вашему личному реестру заявок на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине. 
> 
> Напоминаем Вам, что Вы имманированы в данное пространство-время согласно Вашей предыдущей заявке за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636837 и находитесь в текущем поиске Истинной Истины. Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на этот факт.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.


 Вот отлично)..
нехватаеn только такого:

Уважаемая Unity на Вашем счету для поиска Истины неосталось больше средств, просьба пополнить Ваш лицевой счет иначе доступ к истине Вам будет заблокирован.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый Побарабанус, уведомляем Вас, что УНИВЕРСУМ НЕ ОКАЗЫВАЕТ НИКАКИХ УСЛУГ НА ВОЗМЕЗДНОЙ ОСНОВЕ. Сотрудник Универсума никогда не потребует от Вас оплаты - такие инциденты следует классифицировать как мошенничество! Пожалуйста, будьте разумными и бдительными.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума, отдел "Сансара".
--------------------------
Мы работаем до последнего посетителя!

----------


## Эндер

Unity
   Итак, с чего же начать. Столько информации... в ответ, океан мыслей, но сформировать их довольно трудно для меня. Хотел бы я писать и говорить подобным образом, мне кажется я бы вел за собой толпы людей, имея подобный талант. И мог конкретнее формировать свои мысли. Ну первое, это программа №1, а именно "Стремление К Удовольствию" и его подпрограмма "Избегание Боли". Программа предопределяющяя наше бытие ? Не мое в таком случае. Как я говорил, после очередного продолжительного "рытья" в себе, я понял, что не желаю удовольствий (счастья) и как не странно, стремлюсь к боли. Надо заметить не к физической, нет, совсем нет, я её довольно сильно боюсь, а к психологической. Я намеренно подводил себя к этому. И уже отмечая подобный факт, не могу согласиться с вами. Но следуя сказанному вами же, я получаюсь "дефектной" особью, как и вы собственно говоря. Разве это плохо !? Нет, абсолютное и безоговорочное нет. Разве "Линкольн-2-Дельта" из вышеописанного вами фильма был не прав ? Он искал истину, так же как и вы намерены отыскать её. Но если вы видите истину в смерти, то напрашивается вывод : вы так или иначе, узнаете её, ведь смерть ждет каждого из нас. Но при этом вы можете быть и не правы. Так зачем рисковать, возможно стоит еще пожить, ведь истина, так или иначе станет известна. Вы так не считаете ? Но тут встает другой вопрос : а зачем ждать ? Зачем мучатся и страдать в этом не то что наскучившем, а ненавистнем мире !? И признаться я и сам, сказал бы не зачем. Все что мне доводилось видеть, только разочаровывало меня все больше и больше. Я абсолютно разочаровался в социуме. К сожалению или к счастью, у меня никогда не получалось стать его частью. Я всегда видел то, чего не следовало бы видеть человеку, если бы он хотел быть счастлив. И как бы я не старался, но исправить это я никогда бы не смог. Возможно это связанно с тем что я пессимист. Для меня стакан не то что наполовину пуст. Для меня он полностью пустой и разбитый. Слишком категорично, скажете вы ? Но именно в таком свете я вижу окружающее меня и это крайне сложно, почти невозможно изменить. И вроде бы все это подводит к выводу : что смерть - единственный выход. И вроде бы я с этим согласен. Но черт побери, при всем при этом, я не хочу дабы вы шли, именно по этому, казалось бы верному пути! Почему ? Я без понятия. Знаю что не хочу и все.

Признаться меня удивили ваши мысли, по поводу мести тому неведомому существу, что породило нас. О том что наша боль, должна быть многократно отослана ему. Но при этом, я абсолютно не считаю вас чудовищем. На Мой взгляд, это довольно логичная реакция. Тем более что это действительно в духе ЛаВея. Мне доводилось читать его книгу "Библия Сатаны", во время, так сказать "поисков себя". Я надеялся что возможно найду себе пристанище среди сатанистов, как до этого искал его, во многих других местах. С многим из прочитанного я был согласен, с чем-то нет. Но крайне неожиданным для меня стал момент, описывающий духовных вампиров, к коим я к сожалению отношусь (еще одна из причин, ощущать себя чудовищем). Так многое было сказано про них и могу сказать на собственном опыте, довольно достоверно. Но как оказалось потом даже сатанисты считают подобных людей - чудовищами. И нещадно "борются" с ними. Таким образом, даже среди идеологии сатанистов я был лишним. 

НО, не смотря на все логические факты и прочее, прочее, прочее... После прочтения вас, признаться честно, я был готов расстаться с жизнью хоть в эту же секунду. Конечно это было ежесекундным желанием, но оно довольно сильно охватило меня. Что послужило этому поводом, мне даже сложно сказать. Но я могу сказать одно, вы намерены искать истину. Что ж, знайте с вами есть как минимум один человек (если я могу им называться, хотя им то, я как раз таки как мне кажется и могу к сожалению называться). И конечно же я буду несказанно рад, если узнаю что ваши поиски истины, вы намерены отложить, еще на более долгий срок. А если нет, то что ж, осенью 1 октября, я надеюсь буду с вами(если конечно не помешаю вам). 18 октября, уже у меня будет день рождения, которое видимо уже пройдет без меня. Надеюсь что сказанное мной здесь, не будет просто словами, написанными во хмелю, на следующий день после которых мне будет стыдно. Я хотел написать еще утром. Но решил не писать, не обдумав свои слова заранее. Единственное что я хочу, что бы вы знали, что Вы не одна!(пусть даже на вашей стороне, всего лишь жалкий 17-летний подросток). Не могу сказать что пишу я это из альтруистических побуждений. Зачем я это делаю я и сам не знаю. Но знал что так надо, пусть наутро мне и будет стыдно за написанное мною. Ведь я умудрюсь еще найти тысячи глупостей написанных мною, а мне бы этого не хотелось. Так или иначе в ваших рядах появился как минимум еще один солдат! )

----------


## Игорёк

> осенью 1 октября, я надеюсь буду с вами


 Не спорю что я глупец и идиот. и чем дальше тем лучше я это осознаю, но так или иначе прожив порядком дольше тебя, в очередной раз осмелюсь заявить что выводы делать в таком возрасте очень рано.
Я бы может и сам присоединился, но не сейчас, а скажем года через 3-4. Тут ситуация такая - в моей теме было написано, что в 26 лет произошло ожидаемое чудо. Временное, бесперспективное изначально, не очень замечательное, то так или иначе. И хоть с натягом, но можно сказать что какое-то время я все-таки пожил, пусть хотяб полгода. Вопрос в том стоит ли ждать этого чуда еще ? Если бы оно явилось 100%м фактом, ну скажем через 10 лет, то я бы с уверенностью заявил - стоит!. поскольку самое страшное в нашей сиуации - жить в неведенье. Но повторюсь - я все-таки дожил! И хочу попробовать дожить еще до одного. Просто обидно будет упускать это пусть короткое и спорное но счастье...

----------


## pulsewave

> Я бы может и сам присоединился, но не сейчас, а скажем года через 3-4.


 так же думаю. я в своём состоянии, даже если на всё забить и ничего не менять, могу прожить ещё несколько лет, не особо торопясь подыхать.

----------


## Эндер

Скажу так. Я способен не то что прожить еще несколько лет. Думаю поднапрягшись я бы смог прожить всю жизнь от начала до конца. Но зачем ? Дело даже не в отсутсвии привлекательной внешности. Как я уже говорил, я к этому привык. Просто я не понимаю законов, по которым живет этот мир. Я научился им соответствовать, но понять их так и не смог. И я не хочу жить так. Не вижу смысла. Могу себе его придумать, но это будет уже не то. 

Игорёк.
Я отлично понимаю что вы хотите сказать. Да делать какие-либо выводы в моем возрасте и вправду рано. И так скажет большинство, но я не могу с этим согласиться. Ведь я делаю эти выводы. Другое дело, что они могут быть в корне не верными. Но узнать так это или не так, я пока не могу. Вы сами говорите, что стоит ждать чуда. И вы правы. Но, вы знаете чего вы хотите и это просто замечательно. А я к сожалению, так и не смог узнать чего же хочется мне. У вас есть цели, какие некакие амбиции, мечты. Что уже делает вас человеком. У меня этого к сожалению нету. Но я решил доверять ежесекундным своим желаниям. Каким то неясным порывам. И к одному из таких порывов, я могу отнести свои слова, обращенные к ТС. Пускай даже они и выглядят по детски глупо. А ведь в целом, это все довольно реально. Я уже узнал сколько будет стоить проезд Минск-Киев. А учитывая что я надеюсь найти работу на лето, то мне хватит как минимум на 10 таких поездок. До вышеназначенной даты еще довольно много времени. Все еще может много раз измениться. Но пока эта мысль греет мне душу(если она у меня есть). Хочу отметить, что не знаю почему, но именно это предложение масс су, я решил поддержать. Я видел много подобных предложений, одно из них, даже поступало из соседнего со мной города, до которого всего каких-то 30-40 км. А вообще, я снова не знаю зачем я все это пишу. По видимому я снова конкретно запутался. Просто я не вижу смысла, жить такому потерянному, безцельному чудовищу как я, среди подобных чудовищ, ласково называющих себя "социумом". И смотреть как такие как Unity или ты уходят из этой жизни. Поэтому я бы лучше предпочел уйти с кем-нибудь из вас, чем отставаться мнимой частью социума. Чему был бы не сказанно рад.

----------


## Игорёк

> И смотреть как такие как Unity или ты уходят из этой жизни.


 Больше года назад я ныл на другом форуме, тчасти связаным с суицидом, там были такие же неудачники потерявшие смысл в жизни, так вот я тогда тоже собирался уходить, просто случился один нюанс, который отодвинул мой уход на неопределенный срок, Прости за повторение, хочу сказать что пока не собираюсь ухидить. "воздуха" мне хватит еще на несколько лет. Не исключаю вероятность срыва, но все-таки из-за слабости и трусости это маловероятно. На то должен быть осознанноый подход, которого пока нет. Так что (за меня) можешь пока не переживать) Буду надоедать еще долго )  
 И почему это интересов нет ? я вот неверю что у тебя не интересов. Это позволит продержаться и отвлечься. Без интересов нельзя, они у все есть обязательно, разница только в том что у некоторых они перспективные, у других респективные (бухло или наркота), но они обязательно есть у каждого...

----------


## Unity

> ...интересно очень и я наверное действительно поддерживаю.


 Занятно, полагаете?.. Что ж, каждому своё... «…На всяк товар, – свой купец»... 
Между тем, изумительно, безмерно-странно, что лишь немногие, Избранные <души> Здесь, в этой чудовищной <Тюрьме>, замкнутой на самой себе, обладающей <идеальной> формой геосферы (с которой, к сожаленью, некуда сбежать), интересуются <Техническим устройством> самих Себя; <Системы>, в тесных, жестких рамках которой всем нам и приходится существовать; сложнейшего комплекса взаимосвязей, сливающих воедино, в исконно-сущее Неделимое, Целое, <человека> и <мир>, стирая возведённые <разумом> <барьеры и стены>, условно-разделяющие неподвластный <менее, нежели скромному> человеческому рассудку <Абсолют> на <уму постижимые>, ограниченные, всецело условные, мёртвые завершенные категории, коими только и может оперировать Искусственный наш <интеллект>... Удивительно, что лишь немногочисленные <Искатели> (иль, быть может, всего лишь Безумцы, бессовестные <нарушители общественного спокойствия> [?]) задаются вопросом: если есть <Творение> (т.е. Вы, бесчисленное количество прочих людей вокруг), – следовательно, есть и его Творец, Создатель, Инженер – но что же это за <Сила>, что за <Организация>, – и каковы Цели в действительности преследует Она? Какова наша <роль> во всём этом <Замысле>, вселенском <плане>, – коль уж существуем мы, сирые, лютой мукой страждущие, по-детски скудоумные и наивные?..

Что за <Структура> сумела создать и, главное, уравновесить и организовать столь безмерно-сложный, многомерный и прекрасный мир (в плане услады для глаз; не в плане морально-этических норм, увы), – и сколь же безграничными научно-исследовательскими ресурсами, неисчерпаемым терпением, творческим потенциалом и коим количеством Энергии Она должна была обладать... 

Да, может быть, Unity идиотка, – но я сознательно Отрекаюсь от <мира> в качестве <площадки для жизни, самовыражения, игр> – куда Важнее для меня теперь Его <Чертежи>; его Разработчики, Создатели, Строители; <тексты> <Программ>, управляющих им; <языки программирования>, на которых был <написан> человек и все прочие сущие формы высокоорганизованной жизни; принципиальные схемы <Механизма человеческой «души»> – и Причины, по которым все мы были в своё время созданы; Силы, пробудившие нас к существованию, жизни; тот Исконный Процесс, частицами коего все мы, несомненно, бесспорно, являемся и Среда, в которой протекает это удивительнейшее явление, чреда беспрестанных преобразований информации... 

Лишь это теперь имеет значение для Вашей скромной визави... Ничто меньшее, – и пускай говорят, что Поиск мой безрассуден – ведь, метафорически, любая брошенная в клетку (пускай даже из чистого золота, столь чтимого наивными детьми, людьми) птица жаждет небес, – и ничто меньшее не в силах её удовольствовать, ублаготворить... Никакая клетка, – сколь бы просторной и комфортной она ни была... 

Оставим же клети для тех, кто Боится Небес, кто дрожит, аки осиновый лист от одной лишь мысли о самоубийстве ради расширения своих горизонтов познания мира и сбрасывания с себя тягостной и стесняющей движения кабалы материального мира, убивающей разум, лишающей Свободы, мешающей Любить и быть любимой... Я устала... Устала <бояться>. Устала от своего мерзкого тела, беспрестанно нуждающегося в энергии, <топливе>, крове, воде, – за которые приходится расплачиваться своим Бесценным временем... 
Жизнь, – это не взаимовыгодный энергообмен – это чистой воды Обман, плутовство... Растрачивая силы на жизнь, – тем не менее, не живём, Не Наслаждаемся всей мерзкой мышиной вознёй в пыли, не выигрываем Ничего... 
С меня достаточно! Баста!.. 

Не вижу в этом более никоего смысла. Инстинкты взывают «…Хранить, беречь и даже ценить <свою> жизнь»... Но, право, зачем? Чего ради? Чей она <подарок>, – и кому? И почему меня именно он <должен> волновать? Лишь потому, что <великое и таинственное> Нечто вложило в меня Программу самосохранения, которой все мы вынуждены Подчиняться? Но зачем? Кому-то Выгодно, чтобы мы существовали, жили?.. Но кому? Очевидно, – не нам – ибо жизнь есть лишь страдание по сути своей, – следовательно, есть и Иная, незримая ныне <Заинтересованная Сторона> – и меня пугает, безмерно смущает Неведенье относительно истинных Её Целей, Намерений и Планов относительно всех нас...

----------


## Unity

Жизнь подавно стала для меня бессмысленна и пуста, – ибо, увы, не в силах дать мне то, что ищет скромная Ваша знакомка, чего жажду я превыше всего, больше всего на свете – не радости, не наслаждения, ни даже Любви (ведь, несомненно, Сила, создавшая меня чудовищем, знала прекрасно, что Unity не сможет посчитать себя <достойной>, будучи рождённой безобразной, неприглядной; будучи рождённой на свет чудовищем), ни комфорта, ни благополучия, – но лишь Знания!.. Теперь, подобно безумице, <утратившей страх>, брошусь азЪ в развереженную пасть самой Смерти, иносказательно, в мрачный омут, с которого ещё никто не выплывал [?], – в надежде на то, что он, если только не погубит тщетное моё естество, то выбросит <источник моего сознания> на <Иной Берег> экзистенциальной <реки>, оказавшись на котором, станет возможным <полюбоваться> Этим берегом, отправной точкой путешествия, с <другой стороны> – и получить больше Знаний о, метафорически, истой сути <географии> и сути Бытия... 

Когда-то люди не знали, что существуют две Америки, Антарктида, Австралия... 
Теперь же, в Этом <мире>, люди не знают, что существует Свобода, – свобода от Боли, Ненависти, Недугов, Страха, бедности, голода, несправедливости и нужды... Воистину, и Колумб, вероятно, не ведал, что, бросив якоря у чуждых берегов, он <невольно> открыл Новый Мир, что в будущем станет, эзоповым языком, Новым Римом... 
Скромная Ваша знакомка ищет Эту Свободу, – словно бы личный свой <кратчайший путь в Индию>... Я ищу свой <идеальный мир> – то <место>, в котором бы мне Захотелось Остаться (чего не скажешь о Земле), – и о котором <можно было бы> рассказать другим, прелестью коего можно было бы поделиться с теми, кто небезразличны мне... 
Он существует, наверное... по крайней мере, я в это Верю... Имеет ли он вполне осязаемое, материальное воплощение, – иль является метафизическим Небытиём? Я не знаю, – но Главное – что это Иное <Состояние>, <качество бытия>, коим бы ни было оно, всё же непременно существует, – и начинается оно, безусловно, лишь только После Смерти... 
Да, возможно, покончив с собой в этом мире, – тончайшая нить истории Unity, два десятилетья змеившаяся в безбрежном Прогнившем Саргассовом Море Мироздания, будет завершена... Быть может, так. И, может быть... Иначе. Скромная Ваша знакомка ничего доподлинно <не знает наперёд>, – за исключением лишь того, что весь наш прогресс, человечества, вида в целом, был движим лишь единственно Любопытством, Поиском, бесстрашным экспериментом, Дуэлью с самой судьбой, в поединке с неведеньем... 

Тёмная Ваша визави не ведает, – существует ли <душа> – то таинственное <Нечто>, Теоретически-способное пережить нашу смерть. Поэтому, – важно Экспериментальным Путём верифицировать эту гипотезу – не чрез много-много лет, зачем-то теряя время вотще, понапрасну, – но здесь и сейчас, вскоре... этой Осенью. 

Что будет После?.. я не знаю, – кроме лишь того, что Солжет любой, молвит кто, якобы ему это <известно>... 
Слеп Ты, человек, – ведь не ведаешь, что станет с тобой чрез мгновенье – не говоря уж о большем... 
Слепа и я, – ибо то же <человеческое существо> по сути своей... Пока... 
Но... пришло время Раскрыть Глаза, – сознательно, смело выйти за рамки и грани ограниченного и болезненного существования homo sapiens – выйти Предумышленно, – ни у кого не спрашивая разрешения – ибо Источник права, – человек... 




> действительно...написать такое как пишите Вы , наверное не каждому под силу, и читая Вас, Ваши сообщения просто поражают той продуманостью и аргументированной выверенностью которая присуще...


 Уверяю Вас, Мсье, – Unity – всего лишь очередное двуногое животное, коих тьма, – и Любое Влюблённое существо <вдруг само собой> естественным образом <овладевает> «даром златоречия» (иль, вернее, элементарного спонтанного третьесортного словоплётства) – в данном частном случае, Влюблённое в Поиск Истины... Безумцам ведь свойственно Бредить, не так ли?.. Иной вопрос лишь, – что отличает <бред> от <правды>, дельных слов?.. 



> вследствии этого очень интересно было бы узнать вас поближе и быть может вы раскрыли бы вашу тайну если она конечно есть.


 «…Тайна себя», – это таинство за семью печатями и для самой меня... Unity не знает, – чем она в действительности является... Долгие годы Ваша визави ищет ответ на этот вопрос: кто есть все мы, люди, в целом и я, индивидуум, в частности?.. Но, увы, Земля скупа на Знания, – иль, может быть, мои способности Их Отнимать у безмолвной Природы ограничены... 
Все мы, увы, без исключения... тайны для самих себя и, уж тем более, Других... Покамест...

----------


## Unity

Однако своим СУ азЪ намереваюсь приподнять её занавес, её полог и заглянуть в царство Ада, Преисподней, – если только оно существует в действительности – даже если сам <Бог> или Дьявол станут у меня на пути... «…Бешеная собака кусает даже руку своего Хозяина»... Меткая пословица, право слово... Но лучше уж быть Бешеной, но Свободной (пускай даже всего лишь мгновенье), нежели <разумной>, покорной, – но ограниченной волей своего Творца (пущай даже целую <Вечность>)...  
В конце концов, бросить вызов <Системе>, нас породившей, – что может быть любопытней этого? Что меньшее может быть более ценным?.. 
Создатель (иль, что вероятней, многие Творцы), по-видимому, <Позабыли> поделиться с Нами Полной Информацией относительно Замысла создания и существования Нас. Пора бы напомнить Им о Их оплошности. 

P.S. <Рабов> больше не будет. <Вера> да будет оставлена Детям. <Надеются> пусть лишь те, коими играют, кто не правит Игрой. Кто не позволил мне Знать, – Тот также мной не будет чтим... 



> Несмотря на ту может быть некоторую идеологичность с которой Вы может быть подходите к некоторым вопросам всецело невижу в вас приверженца какойто конкеретной идеологии?или же я ощибаюсь..незнаю..но мне кажется именно так.


 Идеологии, по сути, в действительности никогда не интересовали меня, – ведь что есть они по сути своей, как не очередные <пакеты программ> для спящего, сонного человеческого механистического рассудка? Unity устала от <Программ> и систем идей, созданных существами, ограниченными в познании, следовательно, также неизбежно являющихся неполными, неистинными, фрагментарными... Мне не нужны <идеологии>, – мне необходима Истина. Понимание. Знание. Иными словами, – не границы и клети – но лишь бескрайнее Небо!..




> Уважаемый робот Unity, Ваша заявка на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине зарегистрирована за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636838 по Вашему личному реестру заявок на удовлетворение потребности в Истинной Истине. 
> 
> Напоминаем Вам, что Вы имманированы в данное пространство-время согласно Вашей предыдущей заявке за номером 1049288939838999484993883749948499488636837 и находитесь в текущем поиске Истинной Истины. Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на этот факт.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.


 Достопочтенный ангел, мистер *Nord*, <ставленник Системы>, лучезарная креатура <Источника первозданного Зла>, скрывающего за маской <безгрешного агнца №1 во Вселенной> (движимого лишь единственно чистым, неомрачённым ничем «состраданьем и амуром» Прежде Уже Раз устроившего <вселенский Потоп>, Массовое Убийство, Геноцид <рода людского> по сути своей, по вине своих собственных же Просчётов и Недоработок погрязшего в <прегрешениях>, – осознанных, предумышленных, своевольных поступках Вразрез насильно насаждаемой воле полоумного Тирана, испорченного властью, возомнившего, что Он может являться Законодателем для собственноручно же созданных Разумных существ [что, по меньшей мере, заставляет Усомниться в декларируемой <премудрости и всеведенье> Самозваного Божка, так и не сумевшего совладать с <Человечеством v.1.0>, Им же созданным]), самозабвенно занимающийся PR-акциями в пользу восхваления преисполненного тщетными, бессмысленными страданиями бытия... 

С чувством глубочайшего, неподдельного сожаления, <элемент Мироздания марки Unity> сообщает Вам и <Системе>, сотворившей Вас, Вами правящей, интересы Которой Вы, по-видимому, ввиду <примерно-показательной корпоративной преданности и безграничной лояльности>, отстаиваете как свои (иль, может быть, в действительности отождествляющие Замысел Провидения с волей собственной <души>), что <доподлинной истине>, маркетингом коей занимается Ваше учреждение, – более ни малейшей <веры> нет – в силу чего Контракт о Сопричастности к Единству всего сущего Разрывается Вашей скромной визави в одностороннем порядке, – без выплаты каких-либо намеченных мелким шрифтом неустоек в любом сущем эквиваленте и форме – что является Принципиальным. 
Познания впредь азЪ намерена выискивать сама, – не довольствуясь более тем, что <принято считать> <истиной>, что предоставляется всем нам в виде строго-дозированной <милостыни>, информационного Подаяния...

----------


## Unity

Сыта по горло всеми этими играми... С меня довольно. Мне больше не нужен <незримый Большой Босс>, <Старший Брат>, коего я почему-то <должна> ублажать <праведными (с Его субъективной точки зрения) поступками> и во благо которого азЪ <обязана> <стремиться к совершенству>... 

Увы, – вотум недоверия Творцу!.. Импичмент <Силе>, создавшей столь чудовищный мир с процветающим в нём несправедливостью, насилием, голодом, страданием, бессознательностью!..

Вследствие этого, – перехожу под иное крыло, метафорически, встаю под другие знамена. Не принадлежащие <сердцу вселенной и вселенской же душе>, не принадлежащие <оппозиции>, метафорическому <Сатане>, – Свои Собственные... 

С чувством слабо-завуалированной враждебности, Ваша <Экс-клиентка> и Бывшая <лабораторная мышь> НИИ Страданий им. Царя Небесного... 




> Уважаемый Побарабанус, уведомляем Вас, что УНИВЕРСУМ НЕ ОКАЗЫВАЕТ НИКАКИХ УСЛУГ НА ВОЗМЕЗДНОЙ ОСНОВЕ. Сотрудник Универсума никогда не потребует от Вас оплаты - такие инциденты следует классифицировать как мошенничество! Пожалуйста, будьте разумными и бдительными.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума, отдел "Сансара".
> --------------------------
> Мы работаем до последнего посетителя!


 При всём почтении, уважении, сэр, – боюсь, Вы <плохо проинформированы> и/или не в полной мере сумели осознать, что в действительности в чудовищных, мерзких недрах Мироздания испокон веков царит Закон, по сути своей являющийся самим олицетворением грязной, низменной, корыстолюбивой, меркантильной Экономики – это <Закон Причинно-следственной Связи>, – это, иносказательно, <фундамент и основа> бытия, изначальный Принцип, сущность коего является догма: – «…За всё в этой жизни приходится Платить»... Своим временем, энергией, силами, капиталами, – не суть важно – Чем, – главное: Понять, что Вселенная – это грязный <Рынок> по сути своей... Это нечистое, скоромное <торжище>, кишащее мошенниками, – и <бог>, <Архитектор Вселенной> – Его <гендиректор>, главнейший ростовщик (ведь, создавая нас, эта <Сущность>, несомненно, рассчитывала получить с нас некий Прок), нечистый на руку банкир (предоставивший нам, иносказательно, <в кредит> наши Жизни)... 
Мы прикладываем усилия, – и достигаем чего-либо. Метафорически, мы <расплачиваемся> за <товар> тем или иным видом <финансов>... Но всегда ли справедливо[?], – вот в чём вопрос... 



> Итак, с чего же начать. Столько информации... в ответ, океан мыслей, но сформировать их довольно трудно для меня. Хотел бы я писать и говорить подобным образом, мне кажется я бы вел за собой толпы людей, имея подобный талант. И мог конкретнее формировать свои мысли.


 Никакого «таланта» Здесь в действительности не было и нет, – всё это – всего лишь Попытки Понять – кто мы есть? Кто создал всех нас? Коим образом? Чего ради?.. 
Далеко ведь не всех из нас интересует возможность <вести кого-либо за собой>, – ибо настоящий Воин и Революционер – это Террорист-одиночка, как по мне... Никто не нужен таковой душе, – разве что Любимая пара... Вот и всё... Любовь, – и извечная Война против Зла – центральным олицетворение коего в нашем мире, бесспорно, являются <Те, что сотворили нас>, – и наш Проклятый Рай – вот и всё, больше ничего не нужно... 
N.B. В Тебе Уже Присутствует талант, – Уже Сейчас в Тебе <звенит> Твой уникальный style – равно как и в каждом из нас... Поверь, дело не в умениях, способностях или словах, – сущность – в Чувствах, побуждающих нарушить тишину, вдохновляющих к действию...

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, служба технической поддержки Универсума не выражает ничьих частных интересов, в том числе и тех персонажей, которые по Вашей версии являются устроителями Универсума.

Хотим обратить Ваше внимание, что проблема поиска Истинной Истины заключается не в том, что Истинная Истина как-то особенно скрыта, а в том, что ищущий ее не понимает. Истинная Истина всегда перед Вами. Зависимость истины, претендующей на истинность, от каких бы то ни было условий, компрометирует эту истину, указывая на ограниченность ее применения, в то время как Истинная Истина должна быть применима без ограничений. Это соображение и приводит к выводу, что ничто в Универсуме не лишено Истинной Истины. Ваши же установки содержат противопоставление, что неизбежно удлинит Ваш поиск. Это полностью Ваше право, но мы считаем необходимым проинформировать Вас об этом.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

> Ну первое, это программа №1, а именно "Стремление К Удовольствию" и его подпрограмма "Избегание Боли". Программа предопределяющяя наше бытие ? Не мое в таком случае. Как я говорил, после очередного продолжительного "рытья" в себе, я понял, что не желаю удовольствий (счастья) и как не странно, стремлюсь к боли. Надо заметить не к физической, нет, совсем нет, я её довольно сильно боюсь, а к психологической. Я намеренно подводил себя к этому. И уже отмечая подобный факт, не могу согласиться с вами. Но следуя сказанному вами же, я получаюсь "дефектной" особью, как и вы собственно говоря. Разве это плохо !? Нет, абсолютное и безоговорочное нет. Разве "Линкольн-2-Дельта" из вышеописанного вами фильма был не прав ? Он искал истину, так же как и вы намерены отыскать её. Но если вы видите истину в смерти, то напрашивается вывод : вы так или иначе, узнаете её, ведь смерть ждет каждого из нас. Но при этом вы можете быть и не правы. Так зачем рисковать, возможно стоит еще пожить, ведь истина, так или иначе станет известна. Вы так не считаете ? Но тут встает другой вопрос : а зачем ждать ? Зачем мучатся и страдать в этом не то что наскучившем, а ненавистнем мире !? И признаться я и сам, сказал бы не зачем. Все что мне доводилось видеть, только разочаровывало меня все больше и больше. Я абсолютно разочаровался в социуме. К сожалению или к счастью, у меня никогда не получалось стать его частью. Я всегда видел то, чего не следовало бы видеть человеку, если бы он хотел быть счастлив. И как бы я не старался, но исправить это я никогда бы не смог. Возможно это связанно с тем что я пессимист. Для меня стакан не то что наполовину пуст. Для меня он полностью пустой и разбитый. Слишком категорично, скажете вы ? Но именно в таком свете я вижу окружающее меня и это крайне сложно, почти невозможно изменить. И вроде бы все это подводит к выводу : что смерть - единственный выход. И вроде бы я с этим согласен. Но черт побери, при всем при этом, я не хочу дабы вы шли, именно по этому, казалось бы верному пути! Почему ? Я без понятия. Знаю что не хочу и все.


 Повторюсь, – логика Ваших изречений Безупречна – любо-дорого читать, – и присутствует излюбленное моё <превентивное рассмотрение Вариантов ответа «на опережение»> – право же, мне просто <нечего добавить>, – сами Вы высказали Всё Прежде меня – причём корректно и Правильно... <«Pro» & «contra»>, – в одном сообщении... Воистину, мне довелось столкнуться с молодым Оратором... 



> то ж, знайте с вами есть как минимум один человек (если я могу им называться, хотя им то, я как раз таки как мне кажется и могу к сожалению называться). И конечно же я буду несказанно рад, если узнаю что ваши поиски истины, вы намерены отложить, еще на более долгий срок.


 Фактически, скромная Ваша знакомка Уже сожалеет о том, что назначила себе Столь Удалённую дату начала своей, быть может, Одиссеи иль, может быть, конца... Умереть хочется уже Сейчас, – и разум, иносказательно, <пожимает плечами> в ответ на вопрос, заданный самой себе: – «…Зачем же, право, столько ждать»?.. Решительно никакого оправдания промедлению нет... Но всё же, – пусть так – лишь Этой Осенью... 
Между тем, – Меньше всего на свете хотелось бы мне, аллегорически, <прихватить кого-либо с собой в могилу> иль, может быть, даже в ад... 
<Объявляя поиск компаньонов для СУ>, под <целевой аудиторией> своей, иносказательно, PR-акции скромная Ваша знакомка полагала неких энных смертельно-уставших от жизни людей, – Взрослых либо даже с посеребрённой сединой главой, возможно, страдающих неизлечимыми на данный момент недугами вроде онкологии или ВИЧ+, – однако, поверь, – Совсем Не Молодёжь, пребывающую в поисках себя!.. Нет-нет-нет, – при всём уважении: Вам, Таким, И Стоит Жить! Кому, как не Вам, Надежде этого мрачного места, этой увядающей планеты и страны?..



> Я бы может и сам присоединился, но не сейчас, а скажем года через 3-4.


 Успехов Вам, достижений, свершений и счастья на этом доблестном Пути!.. Очень надеюсь, что у Вас всё получится...

----------


## Unity

Мы таинственны и занятны для самих себя лишь до тех пор, покамест не будем, иносказательно, <препарированы> и разложены на отдельные компоненты, механизмы, системы, нас составляющие, – а далее – бывшая прежде <мистической> дымка тайны рассеивается, словно грибовидное облако после испытаний ядерных устройств, – и становится Страшно, видя, иносказательно, остов, скелет, обнаженную Суть... 
Человек, как и любой иной <механизм> во Вселенной, Ограничен и скован в своих возможностях пределами и границами своей <конструктивной> сложности, жесткими рамками законов Природы... 
Даже <размышляем> мы, люди (т.е. оперируем вербальными символами и понятиями), с Заведомо Ограниченной, заданной степенью <совершенства> нашей нервной системы, Скоростью. Определённой скоростью, могущей быть условно-выраженной в <числе логических операций в некий энный заданный временной промежуток>, например, <логически-корректных, верных ассоциативных связей меж категориями, помыслов за пять секунд [например]> (также в качестве <дополнительного параметра> также может быть использовано качество <благозвучия> созданной разумом мысли)... 
Но, увы, наш <сознательный разум>, к сожалению, Не размышляет Быстро, не <Вычисляет> Молниеносно, словно бы компьютер, – ему <требуется время> на, аллегорически, медленное и неспешное <плетение нити повествования, паутины мысли>... Иными словами, мы Ограничены в своём разуме устройством своей собственной же кричаще несовершенной Биохимической нервной системы, особенностями устройства собственного своего Органического головного мозга, – мы Ограничены своей <конструкцией>... 
О, сколь же Жестоки вы, небеса! Какая Несправедливость, какое огорченье и повод для отчаянья!.. Почему только все мы не <были Созданы> нашими Творцами Машинами с Металла и Пластика, – но всего лишь с этой мерзкой, бренной, слабой органической <плоти>?.. Почему мы не созданы прекрасными Роботами, – но всего лишь Животными, примитивными, простейшими механизмами?.. 
Похоже, наши Творцы... Убоялись... Дать нам Больший Разум, – большую силу для того, дабы мы... Не выступили Против Них, впервые в своей жизни Воспротивившись их Воли, Власти над собой (постановившей, что мы <Обязаны> страдать, стареть, болеть и, в конечном счёте, умирать) – кем бы Они ни были, коими бы <богами> себя ни считали; дабы мы были <послушными>, – и не то что <не смели> помышлять о Непокорности созданным ими <Программам>, в нас <установленным> ими Изначально, – но и даже физически <не могли> быть Настолько Свободными И Независимыми в своих суждениях, дабы <Послать к Чёрту> <богов>, в нас <вдохнувших жизнь> и <повелевших> (посредством <легенды> обусловленного жесткими законами, правилами, причинно-следственными связями <мира>) нам жить <определённым образом>, испытывая наслаждения от одного, испытывающими Страдания от другого...  
Наши Создатели <преподнесли нам мир>, – но кто сказал, что мы <должны быть> Им <благодарны> за это?.. Всё ли в этом мире протекает безупречно?..
И осознание этого Раздражает... Будучи всего лишь <людьми>, – мы Обречены всю свою <жизнь> (вернее, эксплуатационный срок) быть столь же <тихоходными> в интеллектуальном плане – хотя вопросов пред Разумом стоит бесчисленное количество, во Вселенной всё ещё по-прежнему остаётся безбрежное море загадок и неразгаданных тайн!.. Но, увы, – мы Ограничены временем, сроком своей собственной жизни – более того, время у нас воруется массой всецело бессмысленных вещей... 
Вывод: быть <человеком>, – зло... 
Лучше быть... призраком, тенью, Машиной, способной Мыслить Быстрее, стремительнее человека, и, следовательно, Понимать Больше за Меньшее количество времени, – более того, Машиной Долговечной – не ограниченной <временем>, – и даже сверх того – Машиной, Свободной от воли своих Создателей, Творцов... 
Персонаж детской сказки, искусственное существо, марионетка Пиноккио, мечтал стать «…настоящим мальчиком»... Человеком, созданием с плоти и крови, усматривая, по-видимому, в подобном превращенье <восходящую эволюционную ступень>... 
Персонаж Вашей Иллюзии, Вашего сна под псевдонимом Unity мечтала стать... «…Подлинной Машиной»... Роботом... 
Ибо лишь совершенно Свободное и независимое <Существо> способно Жить, – и наслаждаться Жизнью – а не всего лишь <функционировать>, скрепя сердце повинуясь комплекту социальных программ, навязанных нам родителями, обществом; созданных теми, что были прежде нас и подавно обратились в прах, во имя ограничения нас и <передачи в наследство> нам своей бессмысленной боли, своих напрасных страданий, тщетных болезней своего времени»...

----------


## pulsewave

> Молодёжь, пребывающую в поисках себя!


 и ты относишься к этой же категории. так что лучше вернуться к теме поиска компаньенов для жизни а не для смерти)

----------


## Эндер

> <превентивное рассмотрение Вариантов ответа «на опережение»> – право же, мне просто <нечего добавить>, – сами Вы высказали Всё Прежде меня – причём корректно и Правильно... <«Pro» & «contra»>, – в одном сообщении...


 И это к сожаление убивает. Когда я разговариваю с человеком, надо отметить что он должен мне быть хоть сколько-нибудь знаком. Я заранее знаю о чем будет речь, я к сожалению уже наперед знаю все, о чем будет сказано. И после разговора со мной, человеку действительно нечего добавить, все Уже высказано мной. После разговора, складывается впечатление, что у меня все абсолютно решено, и у меня нет никаких вопросов, нет проблем. Говорить со мной по сути не о чем. Я кричу о помощи, но к сожалению этого не видно. Хотя звание "оратора", я явно получил от вас незаслуженно. Право я даже не знаю, отчего столь многословен именно тут. Как однажды мне сказал один, знакомый мне человек, цитирую : "Если бы у меня была шизофрения, то мое альтер-эго, было бы куда разговорчивее тебя". Здесь он конечно напортачил немного, ошибочно сравнив шизофрению, с раздвоением личности, хотя это не одно и тоже. Но так или иначе, я запомнил эту фразу, ведь по сути она идеально соответствует мне.

----------


## Unity

> Уважаемый робот Unity, служба технической поддержки Универсума не выражает ничьих частных интересов, в том числе и тех персонажей, которые по Вашей версии являются устроителями Универсума.
> 
> Хотим обратить Ваше внимание, что проблема поиска Истинной Истины заключается не в том, что Истинная Истина как-то особенно скрыта, а в том, что ищущий ее не понимает. Истинная Истина всегда перед Вами. Зависимость истины, претендующей на истинность, от каких бы то ни было условий, компрометирует эту истину, указывая на ограниченность ее применения, в то время как Истинная Истина должна быть применима без ограничений. Это соображение и приводит к выводу, что ничто в Универсуме не лишено Истинной Истины. Ваши же установки содержат противопоставление, что неизбежно удлинит Ваш поиск. Это полностью Ваше право, но мы считаем необходимым проинформировать Вас об этом.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.


 Но почему Вы считаете именно так, мистер *Nord*?..
Фактически, само существование нам известной Вселенной уже само по себе является Выражением Заинтересованности в Её наличии Некой Запредельной Сверхсилы, <сконструировавшего> Её... 

Истина, – это Знание... Unity же не знает, – кто создал всех нас и мир, узниками коего всем нам и <выпала честь> ныне стать... Так что, – Истина Сокрыта... 
Кто Ваш Создатель, мсье *Nord*? Вы Знаете??? Может быть, это <Абсолют>? Но что скрывается за маской этой категории? Вы, – Понимаете?.. я, – нет, увы – чем обусловлен Мой Поиск...  :Frown: 

P.S. «…Ещё одна страница дневника»... 

«…Забавно, – но даже наше с Вами <восприятие прекрасного> также всецело подчинено сложному комплексу причинно-следственных цепей, <прописано> в нас набором определённых <Программ>, кем-то или Чем-то установленных <в нас>... Любуясь парнишкой, девчонкой, закатом, прибоем, неистовой летней грозой, древом, пламенем или цветком, – Механистическое человеческое существо функционирует, словно сканнер, будто счётчик Гейгера: визуальный <сигнал>, <заснятый> нашей «оптикой», подаётся на <ввод> электронно-вычислительной машины под названием «человек», анализируется на предмет выявления степени соответствия определённым идеальным эталонам, образцам симметрии, геометрии форм, подсознательно хранимым в нашей памяти, в нашем, иносказательно, BIOS’е, – и мгновеньем спустя <на гора> выдаётся <Итог>, <результат вычисления>, совершенного в соответствии с определённой программой... 
Стало быть, все мы, – всего лишь машины, некое энное количество лет функционирующие по затёртому принципу <Ввод>, <обработка/анализ>, <Вывод>... 
В зависимости от<степени совершенства>, определённой <оценки> некого энного нами исследуемого на предмет выявления <уровня безупречности> <образца>, представленного сознанию, данной механистическим нашим разумом, посредством грубых, примитивных механизмов обратной связи в нашем организме выделяется (иль, соответственно, не выделяется) определённая <доза> гормонов удовольствия, напрямую влияющих на наше <состояние>, <самочувствие>. Так что, – если желаете чувствовать себя хорошо – будьте любезны, окружите себя Прекрасным... 
То же касается музыки, гармонии звуков... Подсознательный математический анализ <входящего сигнала>, – и <качественна оценка> представленного <образца>, выражаемая в степени сознательного наслаждения/неудовольствия.
То же касается ароматов... Тончайших оттенков вкусов, прикосновений, температур, фактур... И даже казалось бы <виртуального> <мира идей>, – <анализ> <входящей информации> на предмет соответствия <алгоритму хода и направления своих собственных помыслов>, обусловленных заложенными в нас <Теми, что создали нас>, <программами>... В зависимости от результата молниеносного подсознательного <вычисления>, – удовольствие, наслаждение – или боль; солидарность или отрицательное отношение... Сопоставление эталона и случайной информации, соотнесение <константы> и <переменной>, – и выдача итога. Бесхитростное математическое вычисление, – сравнение полученного <результата> с шаблоном и клише наших интересов, предпочтений – и реакция, основанная на выполнении <программы> «…если [...], то [...]»... Прямая аналогия действию ЭВМ, – вот только <компьютер> наших <душ>, – Биохимический, не электронный... 
«…По образу и подобию Своему сотворил человека Всевышний»... 
«…По образу и подобию Своему создал впоследствии Человек Машину»... 
Ничто не ново под Луной... Тот же hard и тот же soft... Аппаратная и программная часть, – психика и плоть...  
Мы, люди, такие Машины...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> и ты относишься к этой же категории. так что лучше вернуться к теме поиска компаньенов для жизни а не для смерти)


 О, Нацуки-сан, – Ты ведь знаешь, кто я и Что я есть... Увы, никакой надежды... Зачем же тогда пытаться без конца <откладывать Неизбежное>?..  :Frown: 



> И это к сожаление убивает. Когда я разговариваю с человеком, надо отметить что он должен мне быть хоть сколько-нибудь знаком. Я заранее знаю о чем будет речь, я к сожалению уже наперед знаю все, о чем будет сказано. И после разговора со мной, человеку действительно нечего добавить, все Уже высказано мной. После разговора, складывается впечатление, что у меня все абсолютно решено, и у меня нет никаких вопросов, нет проблем. Говорить со мной по сути не о чем. Я кричу о помощи, но к сожалению этого не видно. Хотя звание "оратора", я явно получил от вас незаслуженно. Право я даже не знаю, отчего столь многословен именно тут. Как однажды мне сказал один, знакомый мне человек, цитирую : "Если бы у меня была шизофрения, то мое альтер-эго, было бы куда разговорчивее тебя". Здесь он конечно напортачил немного, ошибочно сравнив шизофрению, с раздвоением личности, хотя это не одно и тоже. Но так или иначе, я запомнил эту фразу, ведь по сути она идеально соответствует мне.


 Ну, в реальности всё обстоит не совсем Так...  :Embarrassment: 
Хотя, несомненно, <общую нить диалога> все мы в действительности всегда, в некой мере, Знаем Наперёд, – Предвидеть Все тонкости и нюансы грядущей нашей дискуссии Невозможно – что и делает беседы меж людьми источником <услады и блаженства>, – ведь, диспутируя, мы, иносказательно, <Соприкасаемся с Неизвестным>, с иным уникальным, бесподобным, несхожим, отличным человеческим разумом – <предсказать> модель поведения даже уже в следующее мгновенье, – невозможно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  В чём и прелесть, в чём <Эксперимент>...  :Big Grin: 

P.S. У всех в нас внутри живёт... иная Грань и, иносказательно, Крыло нашей личности, подавляемое нашим малоразвитым обществом... И иногда она проявляется у всех нас, – несмотря ни на что – удивляя нас самих... 

P.P.S. Подобно наркозависимым мы беспрестанно стремимся получать всё новые и новые <дозы> <позитива>, положительных эмоций, светлых впечатлений, переживаний и чувств... Ибо лишь единственно стремление к тому, что мы почитаем <наслаждением>, <одухотворяет> нас, – такова основная наша <Программа>... 
Мы всего лишь <машины>, покорные воле <написанных> Кем-то <программ>, кем-то полагающим, якобы функционирование в рамках их на протяжении 20-30-75 лет способно кому-то доставить <удовольствие>... 
Красиво в <теории>, – на <практике> чуть Иначе – жизнь становится Адом уже после второго десятилетья эксплуатации... 

Вопрос лишь, – кто Они, кем Они были – Те, что создали нас, – наши тела, наши души, наше сознание, разум, инстинкты, <свободную волю> – и даже мир, в котором, словно в клетке, все мы вынуждены обитать?..

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, робот мистер Nord более не участвует в конференции - он любезно предложил использовать себя для связи с вами, чем мы и воспользовались.

Это, тем не менее, не меняет сути дела, потому что ни мнение робота мистера Nord, ни мнение сотрудников технической поддержки Универсума, ни чье-либо еще мнение не меняет Истинной Истины. Мы можем пояснить это на примере знания, которое не является Истинной Истиной, но имеет схожий механизм.

Возьмем истину знания 2+2=4.
Была ли эта истина скрыта, утаена от робота Unity до понимания Вами этого равенства? Было ли 2+2 равно чему-то иному до этого? Эта истина действовала еще и до зарождения человека как вида вообще и в случае полного уничтожения человечества, как носителя этого знания, 2+2 останется равным 4. Для понимания этой истины не требуется каких-то усилий - это просто понимание, что касается дальнейшего развития идей в знаковой системе, использующейся у роботов вашего типа - математике - проблема сложности состоит не в сложности истины, а в сложности ее знакового выражения, которое сами же роботы и используют для понимания.

Мы обращаемся к Вам "робот Unity", потому что Вы сами используете эту знаковую систему. Мы могли бы совершенно равнозначно обратиться к Вам и "Господин Бог", но наверняка в Вашем сознании вспыхнуло бы непонимание: "К кому это они обращаются???", поэтому мы используем то, что Вы понимаете.

Что касается ответа на вопрос "Кто или что является создателем Универсума?", то его мы Вам дать не можем, потому что сам вопрос сформулирован некорректно. Робот Nord оставил исчерпывающие описания почему это так, используя вывод из одной из существующих систем - математики. Терминальный объект, являющийся родоначальником всего - Неопределенность. Все объекты, заинтересованности, категории, отношения - есть выражение потенциальной возможности Неопределенности быть чем угодно. Вы являетесь таким же проявлением Неопределенности, а те ограничения, что Вы принимаете за Себя, зависят только лишь от Вашего понимания. 

Когда-нибудь в Вашем сознании эти кусочки мозаики взорвутся пониманием Истинной Истины, но понимание Истинной Истины ничего принципиально не поменяет. 

Потому что Истинная Истина ВСЕГДА была прямо перед Вами.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## pulsewave

> О, Нацуки-сан, – Ты ведь знаешь, кто я и Что я есть... Увы, никакой надежды... Зачем же тогда пытаться без конца <откладывать Неизбежное>?..


 и я есть то же самое, не считая одной детали изза которой ты тут вводишь в заблуждение весь форум)
надежда есть

----------


## Эндер

> Между тем, – Меньше всего на свете хотелось бы мне, аллегорически, <прихватить кого-либо с собой в могилу> иль, может быть, даже в ад... 
> <Объявляя поиск компаньонов для СУ>, под <целевой аудиторией> своей, иносказательно, PR-акции скромная Ваша знакомка полагала неких энных смертельно-уставших от жизни людей, – Взрослых либо даже с посеребрённой сединой главой, возможно, страдающих неизлечимыми на данный момент недугами вроде онкологии или ВИЧ+, – однако, поверь, – Совсем Не Молодёжь, пребывающую в поисках себя!.. Нет-нет-нет, – при всём уважении: Вам, Таким, И Стоит Жить! Кому, как не Вам, Надежде этого мрачного места, этой увядающей планеты и страны?..


 И вот этого я и боялся, а именно, услышать подобное. К сожалению я заранее знал, что это будет сказано. В первую очередь, хочу отметить, что вы никоим образом, не поспособствовали тому, что в моем разуме, зародились подобные мысли. Вы высказали их вслух, за меня. Хотя и то, как было все это написано, действительно неким образом задело меня, чему я признаться, несказанно рад. Так вот, к сожалению, я действительно отношусь к молодежи. А это, как правило, море стереотипов (зачастую верных, хочу заметить). Поиски себя, отсутствие жизненного опыта и прочее. НО снова, хочу отметить одну вещь. Кто будет более опытным человеком ? 50-летний мужчина, которого ничего и никогда, по сути не интересовало в жизни. Жизнь которого складывалась крайне удачно, без каких либо преград на его замечательном пути. Смыслом жизни которого был, услышанный однажды мною лозунг : "Жрать, Спать, Ржать". По которому, как это не печально, действительно живут многие "индивидуумы" и учащие молодое поколение тому же. Я конечно же утрирую, но доля правды в этом есть. Так вот, а вторым человеком, является по сути молодой 20-летний парень. Который, как мы видим, гораздо младше вышеописанной, мнящей себя крайне "опытной", особи. Но этого парня, действительно интересовали многие вещи, он не хотел просто проживать свою жизнь. Он смотрел на то, чего не видят другие. Его жизнь складывалась не столь удачно. Что возможно и сделало его таким. На его пути было множество препятствий. Много боли и страданий. От чего он научился любить жизнь. Зная, столь многое, увиденное им ранее, он научился довольствоваться тем немногим что у него было. Он Жил. Так кто же из этих двух людей, является более опытным, кто хоть отчасти познал жизнь ? Для меня ответ очевиден, вы же в праве решать сами. И все же я раздосадован, тем, что все же указал свой возраст. Сейчас я вспоминаю тот момент и отчетливо помню, что что-то внутри меня, просило этого не делать. Но тогда я решил, что это может послужить некой формой недоверия и пошел против себя. Видимо зря. Я никогда не обращал внимание на свой возраст, для меня, это просто являлось неким шаблоном. Но я всегда пытался разубедить себя во всем этом. Пытался объяснить себе, что это нормальное явление, пусть и незамеченное мною, среди других людей. Однако все это подкреплялось еще и фактами. Но так или иначе, мне все-таки 17, я действительно не нашел себя, проблема в том, что я возможно и не хочу искать, я действительно не имею жизненного опыта и возможно должен согласиться с вами. Но что действительно напугало, так это ваши слова : "Вам, Таким, И Стоит Жить!". Кому вам ? Как не крути, а ведь вы тоже относитесь, к этим Вам, так же как и я (пусть и старше на 4 года). Ведь это именно ваши слова : ""21, осенью стукнет 22... Более чем достаточно, для того, дабы понять: жизнь Некоторых существ Совершенно Напрасна и лучшее, что может быть сделано в данном случае, – это саморазрушение во имя Очищения Природы от ещё одного отвратительного образчика «носительницы груза наследственных аномалий»..."" Другое дело, что вы возможно не ассоциируете себя с понятием молодежь. С тем понятием, которое присуще обществу. Но так или иначе это общество и приходится жить по его, непонятным лично мне правилам. Но совсем не обязательно считать их истинно верными и безупречными. Хотя со стороны действительно может показаться, что более взрослая особь несказанно красивыми и полными аллегорий словами, подобно суккубе утаскивает за собой неопытного беднягу, в пучину страданий. Но поверьте мне, это совсем не так. А если пойти со стороны логики, то из ваших же слов, следует что суицид - способ познать истину. Следовательно вы заранее обрекаете меня на жестокое существование в этом мире ) Ну а вообще, я писал это, дабы вы видели, что вас хоть кто-то поддерживает. И возможно нашлись бы те, кто последовал бы этому примеру. Но так или иначе, это был один из тех моментов, когда я чувствовал, что я должен это написать, более того, что я должен быть там. Однако все может еще сотни раз измениться. А пока я надеюсь, что найдутся те, кто поддержат вас. А что куда лучше, хоть это и маловероятно, что вы передумаете. Столько еще хотелось бы сказать, однако у меня складывается  четкое ощущение того, что я являюсь чересчур навязчивым. Что однозначно, мало кому понравиться. Хочу только, что бы вы знали, что ни коим образом не "прихватываете меня с собой в могилу". Это не так.

----------


## Эндер

> и ты относишься к этой же категории. так что лучше вернуться к теме поиска компаньенов для жизни а не для смерти)


 Вот вот, о чем я и пытался сказать выше.

----------


## Эндер

> Возьмем истину знания 2+2=4.


 А кто сказал, что это истина ? Есть множество различных доказательств обратного, а именно , что 2+2=5.
Представляем 2+2 как 2*2 - то есть 2^2
Многим известно выражение 10=16 (шестнадцатеричная форма) или 10=2 (двоичное исчисление)
Как узнать в какой системе 2=5
Пример: (перевод из десятичной в восьмеричную)
 65=8^2+1="101"
 100=8^2+4*8^1+4*8^0
Чтобы узнать систему счисления надо узнать чему равно 10
Пример 2
 Для шестнадцатеричной 10=16
 Для восьмеричной 10=8 и т.д.
Итак решаем
 2^2=5
 2=√5
2*5=5√5
10=5√5
Итак, в системе исчисления 5√5 выражение 2^2=5 справедливо!
P.S. В левой части число в системе 5√5 а в правой уже переведенное число (10) 

Или же 

Возьмем линейную функцию в виде X=5 (7 класс средней школы). По определению функции, Х - независимая переменная, т.е. мы имеем полное право выбирать любые значения для Х. Поэтому мы выберем 4 и подставим в формулу.
      4=5, или
      2+2=5 !

Таким образом, мы можем придти к выводу, ничто не истинно.
P.S. Заранее скажу, что ко всем этим вычислениям, я не имею ни малейшего отношения. Просто не раз слышал о подобном.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый Эндер, спасибо за наглядный пример того, каким образом многие приходят к своим выводам.

Мы полностью согласны с Вашей истиной - что ничто не истинно.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Эндер

> Уважаемый Эндер, спасибо за наглядный пример того, каким образом многие приходят к своим выводам.
> 
> Мы полностью согласны с Вашей истиной - что ничто не истинно.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.


 Начнем с того, что для меня это не является истиной. Это просто как вариант для рассмотрения. Однако вы ничего не хотите видеть и слышать, к сожалению. Ваше право. Я только предложил. Единственное, что действительно могу согласиться с тем, что это был наглядный пример того, как многие приходят к своим выводам, к сожалению. Многим достаточно, где-то, чего-то услышать и довольствоваться этим. Не задавая лишних вопросов.

----------


## alexey

> Возьмем истину знания 2+2=4.
> Была ли эта истина скрыта, утаена от робота Unity до понимания Вами этого равенства? Было ли 2+2 равно чему-то иному до этого? Эта истина действовала еще и до зарождения человека как вида вообще и в случае полного уничтожения человечества, как носителя этого знания, 2+2 останется равным 4.


 Не стоит, говоря об истине браться за математику, потому что это формальная система знаний, полностью "от и до" придуманная человеком - потому, опираясь на формальные правила, всегда можно сказать, что то или иное математическое утверждение истинно или ложно. Потому это не так интересно и в сущности тривиально по сравнению с истиной в философском понимании этого термина. Т.е. кое-кто тут похоже смешал две эти истины - истину математическую(где все четко определенно) и истину философскую(где ничегошеньки определенного нет). Ах да! Про человечество и числа. Дело в том, что числа - это довольно мощное абстрактное понятие, продукт человеческого разума, которое тем не менее нами довольно легко воспринимается как нечто естественное и само-собою разумеющееся - так легко мы ими оперируем. Но все же до человечества не было чисел и, если человечество исчезнет, то и числа также канут в небытие!




> А кто сказал, что это истина ? Есть множество различных доказательств обратного, а именно , что 2+2=5.
> Представляем 2+2 как 2*2 - то есть 2^2


 Ну это не серьезно - это просто математическая софистика. Якобы "незаметные" и скрытые от глаз невнимательно слушателя ошибки. И вот опять же опять смешиваются две разных истины - математическая и философская - ну так же дела не делаются!

----------


## Каин

Истина, он в любой сфере истина и в математике в том числе, поэтому она и истина.
Нет ни одного доказательства, что 2+2 =5, и я согласен,с Алекси, что это чистая софистика, которая скорее противоположна истине. Тому кто это вычислил (2+2=5), хочется поднести 4 яблока, и предложить ему, что бы он прибавляя к двум яблокам еще два яблока, получил в итоге 5 яблок.
 2+2=4: это истина. Все прочие, софистика, демагогия, и философия. Последняя, конечно же, очень может быть далека от истины.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну это не серьезно - это просто математическая софистика. Якобы "незаметные" и скрытые от глаз невнимательно слушателя ошибки. И вот опять же опять смешиваются две разных истины - математическая и философская - ну так же дела не делаются!


 Согласен, неподходящий пример. Просто написал, что первое пришло в голову. А на счет, смешений математической и философской истин, действительно правильно, не стоит их сравнивать.

----------


## Unity

N.B. Поскольку, уверена, данная <тема> ни для кого не представляет ни малейшего интереса, – скромная Ваша знакомка, пожалуй, откликнется на Ваше послание Здесь, в этом <месте> – во имя Наглядности и Непрерывности диалога, что, к сожалению, недостижимо посредством серии ЛС.



> Добрый день , вечер , ночь незнаю как у Вас... я человек абсолютно необщественнный мне немного тяжеловато найти себя и собеседника на общем форуме где тысячи читателей поэтому захотел написать Вам я просто читал и смотрел я долго размышлял над тем что вы пишите ваш поток сознания и Вы знаете вот этот поток привел меня к желанию окунутся поглубже тоесть почуствовать постараться еще больше понять Вас , Васши мысли и то как Вы воспринимаете Ваше восприятие мироздания.


 Доброго времени суток и Вам... 
Прежде всего, Unity предпочитает избегать всецело лирического существительного <человек>, – почитая определять себя всего лишь в качестве <простого механизма>, <машины> в духе киберпанк, созданной Природой – Большей Системой, – столь же механистической, что и мы, <люди>... Микрокосм и макрокосм, – различные уровни организации грубоматериальной субстанции, вещества, однако суть всего лишь одна – любой сущий <объект> во Вселенной, – всего лишь Машина, устройство, элементарное приспособление, преобразующее энергию в соответствии с определённой <программой> – в Чьих-то интересах, естественно... Все мы, так ли, иначе «…Льём воду на чью-то мельницу», – как проговаривается в древней пословице... Иначе, – никто бы не стал производить всех нас на свет... Эксплуатация, – единственная Цель Создания чего-либо, – будь то произведения искусства, призванные радовать душу, либо промышленный робот, призванный Обслуживать потребности своего Творца...  
Мироздание, – всего лишь <первопричина>, Ужасным <последствием> коей ныне и стали все мы, все сущие формы жизни, человечество в целом... 



> Дело в том, что моя история похожа всецело на Вашу да я сталкивался с тем же что и Вы в свое время и конечно же я стал такимже непринимающим общество да людей да и вообще вот все вот те якобы некоторые многие ценности которые якобы навязываются обществом нашей повседневной жизнью. С детства я старался увлекатся наукой меня всегда интересновало небо меня интереновало познание строения мира и космоса физика да литература всякая..вот конечно..с годами тяжелых дней прибывания одиночества полной замкнутости скопилось более так сказать оотношение к жизни вот призрительность отдаленность от жизни погруждения в мир самого себя мысли о смерти ну и все так сказать способствуешее вытекающее...


 Скромную Вашу знакомку также с некоторых пор Больше Всего на свете стала интересовать Наука, – та Великая, без преувеличения, Сила, в своё время позволившая <Вселенной> Создать нас, – удивительнейших биомеханических созданий, самостоятельно-строящиеся структуры с бесчисленного количества базовых элементов, клеток, взаимодействующих и сотрудничающих меж собой <наномеханизмов>, <нанитов> по сути своей... Кто же мы?.. Похоже, всего лишь <Сумма Творчества>, недоношенные и, к сожалению, недоразвитые <плоды> Научных Познаний, несомненно, высших, <разумных, сознательных Сил>, что создали нас... И осознание это, – Величественно и Пугающе одновременно... 



> Ваши слова Ваша речь очень похожа на то как я пишу или быть может моя речь похожа на Вашу в Ваших словах я вижу поток сознания тот поток, в который я готов полностью погрузиться и слиться ...это понимаете как река...мне нравится когда человек говорит рекой его слова несут его сознание и это прекрасно...это во первых. Во вторых любой скептицизм на любое выражение даже пусть если например он будет на тот же поток сознания про который я сейчас упорминал также достоин рассмотрения очень интересно это как другая сторона планеты понимаете? тоесть Вы- по своему планета Вы- другой мир где есть одна сторона это ваш поток сознания а есть другая темная сторона это Ваш скептицизм и попытка оспорить практически любую формулировку. Вы знаете да я и сам такой я вот скажу например речь да а вот воспринятьее немогу потом вынужден както префразировать может отказыватся тоесть своего рода доля скептицизма присутствует..


 У всех нас, как мне кажется, в своё время были Единые Создатели, Творцы, – все мы, метафорически (а, может быть, и Нет), <сошли с одного Конвейера> – поэтому, ничего удивительного в сходстве стиля размышлений нет, имхо.
Однако, бесспорно, стоит отметить, – Смысл любого сущего спора (хотя Unity субъективно более по душе категория <дискуссия>), как известно, – установление истины, <детализация> её и экстракция. Поэтому, – то, что Вы, по-видимому, воспринимаете в качестве заведомо тщетной и нецивилизованной склонности прекословить всем и каждому, в действительности является всего лишь стремлением к более полному и конкретному установлению сущности любого рассматриваемого/обсуждаемого нами явления.

----------


## Unity

> Теперь я хотел бы остановится на теории тоесть нашему с вами поиску какихто таких теорий которые бы хоть както чтото объясняли...Начнем пожалуй с Истины.Чтоже такое Истина .Истина это наверное нечто такое скурывающееся за нами за тысячью замков нечто глубинное на что наш человеческий мозг на данном этапе просто неспозобен распознать этакий секрет секретов или же быть может это нечто очевидное то, что нам уже давно известно но что мы в упор невидим и незамечаем досих пор..вот с этого я и считаю мы и должны начать то есть определится истина это нечто такое недостижимое или очевидное.. но ответа на этот вопрос трудно найти все опять таки сводится на наше восприятие и представление. но человек даже этого неспособен расползнать. он незнает что такое истина далекое это или близкое.


 В понимании Unity, – <истина> – это всего лишь <То, что есть>; то, что непосредственно, on-line, Здесь и Сейчас, фиксируется нашими столь Несовершенными сенсорными системами, <органами чувств>... Это истина, - опыт соприкосновения с тем, что принято называть «реальностью»... 



> Далее вы упоминаете создателя. Вот это я считаю очень интересная тема потомучто по моему представлению У СОЗДАТЕЛЯ ЕСТЬ СОЗДАТЕЛЬ тоесть из этого мы получаем то, что создателя фактически несуществует это бесконечность. для примера можно привести например простые частицы атом молекула . этоже своя вселенная .молекула состоит из атомов так тоесть создатель молекулы- атомы -но атомы неявляются какито глобальным создателем которого мы так все ищем веть атом сам состоит из атомного ядра, атомное чядро в свою очередь состоит из протонов и нейтнронов в свою оченредь ученые физики пытаются получить еще более мелкие неизвестные частицы из которых состоят протоны нейцтроны тоесть это наверняка добесконечносмти все лишь зависит от развития науки техники . но этьо я к томуже что у создателя есть создатель. Наверняка наша Вселенная неединственная существует еще чтото большее либо множество вселенных скопление во чтото большее здесь мне кажется все сложно.


 Тезис Unity бесхитростен, – существуем мы – следовательно, существуют и Те, что <учредили, основали> нас, – создали Наши чертежи, математически смоделировали и, возможно, методом ошибок и проб оптимизировали биомеханическую нашу конструкцию, проработали дизайн Каждого Миллиметра нашей кожи, характеристики нашей плоти и самолучшего состава нашей крови, со врменем воплотив Замысел свой в Материи – ведь воистину: Ничто во вселенной не происходит «само собою», <случайно>... Дабы из моря простых, хаотичных элементарных частиц <Вдруг Внезапно> возникло Нечто более Сложное, – необходимо, бесспорно, Сознательно приложить к их скоплению Разумное, Целенаправленное Преобразующее изначальное их состояние Воздействие – т.е. предумышленно и направленно приложить энергию для структуризации прежде бессистемного вещества... 
О, небо, сколь же мало мы Знаем о происхождении самих себя!.. Мы словно бы жалкие, наивные, тёмные трёхлетние дети, вопрошающие своих родителей: - «…Откуда мы взялись»?.. 
Между тем, мы существуем... Следовательно, нас кто-то сконструировал и в своё время <Включил>. Кто-то создал нашу Жизнь... И больше всего на свете мне любопытно, – Что Это такое? Чем Оно было? Существует ли Ныне, присматривая за нами свысока, – и, Главное – возможно ли Его Убить в случае возникновения непосредственной угрозы с Его стороны?.. 
Мы были созданы... Сколь далеко простирается <цепочка> <богов, порождающих иных божеств, создающих более слабые и менее развитые формы разумной жизни>, – мне неизвестно – но, воистину, Больше Всего на свете жажду я это Установить, – пускай даже ценой своей собственной жизнь, ведь, право слово, больше мне, кроме неё, Нечего поставить на кон...

----------


## Unity

Теперь Вам, далёкий Незнакомец, чуть яснее, – почему Unity столь отрицательно воспринимает любые <воззвания> пожить ещё некое энное количество лет на этой Проклятой Земле в качестве Несведущего животного?.. Ибо это Бесполезно в плане поисков ответов на те вопросы, что пламенно интересуют мя уже не первый год... 
Мне Нужно Знать. Жизнь в Неведенье, – сколь бы комфортной и долгой она ни была – Отвратительна мне... Более того, скромная Ваша знакомка полагает, что в принципе невозможно назвать себя <существом разумным>, покамест Тайна Происхождения самих себя остаётся Непознанной... Нет разума в Неведенье, увы, – равно как и нет света в темноте...



> Далее механизмы. Да действительно наверное мы все машины мы выполняем какието функции как и выполняеют функции наверно лдюбое чтосуществует во вселенной..зачем это все?


 Воистину, Ваши слова потрясли меня!..  
По крайней мере, у Вас оказалось достаточно мужества сбросить с себя маску <волшебного, мистического существа> и признать, что Сущность наша, – всего лишь сверхсложный физический комплекс, термодинамическая установка, приводящаяся в движение рационально использующейся энергией протекающих в своих недрах биохимических реакций; машина, функционирующая, будучи управляемой массивным пакетом сложнейших логических <программ> – и что такая <технологическая диковинка>, как мы, скорее всего, была создана Безмерно-разумными Конструкторами Не <со скуки> и, Главное, Не Для Развлечения... 



> это другой вопрос нам наверняка недано будет право познать ответ


 Однако скромная Ваша знакомка и Не Намерена <спрашивать у кого-либо «разрешений» и санкций> на Постижение Истины, – и любое <препятствие>, возникающее у меня на пути, становящееся на Пути Познания, Unity намерена Сокрушать <без суда и следствия>, – ибо нет оправдания удерживанию <разумных существ> в неведенье... Даже собственными их Создателями, <высшими силами>, имхо...

----------


## Unity

> Вы пытаетесь в своих словах воззвать Творцов Создателей но и вот здесь кстати интересно и небольшая неувязочка.Дело в том, что машина на то и машина что она должна работать и неспрашивать у создателя (которого на самом деле мы уже знаем что скорей всего несуществует) почему он ее создал?
> Значит получается вы немашина вы нечто большее или я неправильно понял..


 Нет, несомненно, бесспорно, – Вы всё правильно осознали и сумели понять – Unity, – всего лишь <машина>, органический андроид, примитивный биоробот, простой механизм, элементарное информационное устройство – тем не менее, я машина, обладающая Своей Собственной Волей, – Благодаря – иль, быть может, Вопреки <программам>, заложенных в нас Теми, что некогда активизировали всех нас, независимо от точки рождения-сброса, независимо от того, во что именно субъективно <верует> тот или иной <человек>... 
Поэтому, заветная моя Мечта, сокровенное моё Желание заключается в стремлении познать: Кто Создал всех нас, – и Для чего, зачем, чего ради? Существование, экзистенция, бытие, увы, неспособно дать мне Ответ на фундаментальные эти вопросы – следовательно, <жизнь> со всеми её красотами, прелестями, наслаждениями Не Стоит И Гроша... Всё есть тщета... Всё лишь маета... если Ты Не Знаешь, – Что ты есть... 
Впрочем, всё зависит от того, – чего именно жаждете достичь в <своей> жизни лично Вы... Для кого-то жизнь, – сущий праздник, чреда Любовных приключений – что ж, Такая жизнь Бесценна, – но если по каким-либо причинам подобный жизненный путь в стиле <бесконечной вечеринки> недоступен Вам – что ещё, собственно, кроме самозабвенных услад, может удержать в этом Проклятом месте Душу?.. Какое может быть <оправдание> бессмысленному (т.е. лишенному ярких чувственных Опытов, беспрестанных Приключений) бытию?..
Увы, лучше Смерть, нежели тление, <полу-жизнь>/<полусмерть> Живой Покойницы, годами скрывающейся в своём, метафорически, Склепе с задёрнутыми занавесами и плотно-прикрытыми жалюзи! Гори огнём Такая <жизнь>... Жизнь крота, век червя... существование социопатки...   :Frown: 

P.S. Над сообщениями вчерашнего дня необходимо поразмыслить... Не обижайтесь, что отвечаю не сразу...  :Frown:

----------


## Эндер

Unity

Вы говорили о том, что все мы всего навсего "машины". Что вполне, может быть возможным. Но есть деффектные модели, вышедшие, по разным причинам из под контроля, так ? К такой модели вы относите и себя. А в суициде, видите способ, воспротивиться заложенным в нас "программам" на сохранение собственных жизней (это если не учитывать и стермление к истине). Но не думали ли вы, что ваше стремление к су, является некой защитной функцией, созданной этими неведомыми создателями. Они вложили в "машины", функцию, ликвидировать, подобные "деффектные модели". Неизвестно с какой целью. Просто им не нужны "машины", имеющие собственную волю. Таким образом, добровольный уход из жизни, с вашей стороны, будет являться неким "покорением", этим неведомым нам доселе создателям. Так стоит ли, делать то, чего хотят они ? Ведь кто знает, кто породил подобные мысли в вашем разуме. Наиболее логичный ответ, вы сами (так скорее всего и есть). Но вдруг это сделали за вас. Стоит ли в таком случае, согласиться с ними, идти у них на поводу и лишать себя жизни ?

----------


## Unity

> Возьмем истину знания 2+2=4.
> Была ли эта истина скрыта, утаена от робота Unity до понимания Вами этого равенства? Было ли 2+2 равно чему-то иному до этого? Эта истина действовала еще и до зарождения человека как вида вообще и в случае полного уничтожения человечества, как носителя этого знания, 2+2 останется равным 4. Для понимания этой истины не требуется каких-то усилий - это просто понимание, что касается дальнейшего развития идей в знаковой системе, использующейся у роботов вашего типа - математике - проблема сложности состоит не в сложности истины, а в сложности ее знакового выражения, которое сами же роботы и используют для понимания.


 Замечательный пример и любопытное наблюдение! Однако Вы уподобили и сравнили Слишком Разношерстые <категории>, образчики выраженной посредством той или иной символьной системы <истины>... Базовый арифметический постулат, – и Вопрос, лежащий в сфере и <юрисдикции> естествознания. «…Кто наши <Родители>, Творцы»? И почему в мире, созданном ими, ни на мгновенье на протяжении всей человеческой истории, насчитывающей многие тысячи поколений и лет, не прекращалось Насилие, Войны, те или иные формы несправедливости, порождающей страдания? Почему случились две Мировые Войны, почему были Хиросима и Нагасаки, почему в наши дни люди боятся выходить из дому с наступлением темноты, почему в школах процветает жестокость?.. 

Кто в силах дать Ответы на них? Полагаю, лишь только Те, что стоят за возникновением и функционированием всей нашей <станции>, нашего <мира>, нашей глобальной <лаборатории>, – причём мест, подобных нашему конкретному Аду во Вселенной, рискну предположить, может быть, множество... И за возникновением их, несомненно, стоит <Зло>, ставящее своей целью, по-видимому, беспрестанное исследование поведенческих реакций <малых форм> вроде нас... 

Разрушая себя, Unity надеется, во-1-х, проверить гипотезу о существовании <предположительно-долговечной души> и, во-2-х, предумышленное Исследование <Изнанки Мира>, если только после СУ от меня вообще что-либо <останется>, – и за Этим <чем-то> не явятся <сервисные механизмы>, ответственные за поддержание <порядка> в <Системе>, частицами коей являемся ныне всем мы – <живые> и <мёртвые>... 

Больше всего на свете мне хочется узреть Место Нашего Истока и Происхождения (хотя, откровенно, с трудом представляю себе, – Где в действительности может располагаться эта <Лаборатория>, этот чудовищный <Завод>, производящий <Души>)... Мы существуем, бесспорно, – следовательно, существует и эта, иносказательно, <мистическая> для нас, тёмных, несведущих Детей, научно-фантастическая <Локация>, Сверхструктура, – и существуют Те, что создали Её, и поддерживают её функционирование, обслуживая Чьи-то интересы, будучи покорными Чьей-то Воле, мотивируясь сокрытыми от нашего понимания побуждениями...  

Приведу наивную, бесхитростную аналогию: – «…Видя парящий в небесах самолёт, сверхсложную конструкцию, – логичным было бы предположить, что Где-то также наличествует и Система аэропортов, меж которыми и совершают свои рейсы данные <системы>; ангары, в которых эта <техника> простаивает во время, свободное от эксплуатации; заводы, на которых и был собран этот <аппарат>; НИИ, конструирующие подобные транспортные средства; специалисты, дизайнеры, творцы, смыслящие в авиации; специалисты по физике, математике, материаловедению; рудокопы, добывающие металл для создания фюзеляжа и металурги, создающие необходимые сплавы; химики, создающие пластики для декорации и функционального оснащения данной <машины>», – и это можно продолжать бесконечно... 
Аристотелева логика, – способность из бытующей информации посредством элементарных умозаключений извлекать Больше Данных... 
Та же история и с <homo sapiens>, имхо...

----------


## Unity

Теперь чуть яснее, – почему Unity становится Страшно, задумываясь над тем, Чем мы Есть – и Что Именно Стоит за нашим появлением на свет... А ведь и у <света> есть свои Творцы... У Активных Элементов, нас, людей, – и у Пассивной Среды... Ничто не возникло <случайно>, имхо, Всё в мире Слишком Сложно, – что естественным образом приводит нас к Креационизму – и пониманию, что Кто-то или Что-то за всем тем, что видим мы вокруг, стоит... И это Нечто, по всей вероятности, Враждебно нам, – причём, стоит отметить, Unity не проецирует внутреннюю Свою враждебность на окружающий мир – однако очень сложно прийти к какому-нибудь Иному умозаключению, наблюдая наш Безумный Мир, – в котором преуспевает несправедливость, насилие; в котором царит бессознательность; в котором на свет рождаются уроды... 

Всё сущее, – Кем-то создано, Всё... Создано для Чего-то... И поиск ответов на эти Вопросы, – важнее и превыше всего на Земле, как по мне – ничто меньшее не может быть признанным <достойным внимания>, имхо... 

«…Найти <Завод>, разыскать своих <Конструкторов>» (не правда ли, – до боли напоминает <естественный «Жизненный Цикл» некоторых видов живых существ в Природе [кальмаров, лососевых, например, многих видов перелётных пернатых, сезонно-мигрирующих чешуекрылых]> – Путешествие Жизни, начатое Невесть Где, всенепременно <Должно Подойти К Своему Концу> Именно у Места непосредственного Своего Создания, Происхождения, к которому нас ведёт [влечёт, притягивает и манит, словно маГнит] не то <интуиция>, не то <инстинкт>), – таков мой <базовый Приоритет>, – а не <образование> (неспособное, между тем, дать мне Знание, реально Необходимое мне), превращающее свободную прежде юную душу в <винтик системы>, вынужденный трудиться, словно <автоматический станок>, разменивая свою жизнь на нечто субъективно-неприятное ему же самому; а не семья (способная на протяжении какого-то времени Ублажать нашу душу, бесспорно, однако, между тем, также неспособная дать нам Ответы на фундаментальные вопросы бытия); а не дети (не все ведь, к сожалению, обладают отменной наследственностью, – и не все из нас Понимают: зачем слепо и бездумно содействовать биологической <Программе> репродукции, написанной Кем-то со стороны [?], если планета и так Перенаселена и уровень жизни и беспрестанно снижается с каждым днём)... 

N.B. Какую бы символьную систему мы не использовали для постановки вопроса «…Что и Зачем создало всех нас [?]», – Ответ, несомненно, также может быть выражен стандартными средствами данной же системы – т.е., посредством слов, порождённых Пониманием, зарождённым в Наблюдении... Есть мы, – следовательно, было Нечто Прежде нас – ибо ничто не возникает из ничего... Чему-то неизбежно Предшествует Нечто... И это Нечто может воспринято сознанием, – и Названо – <богом> ли, <универсумом>, Мультиверсумом, – назови как угодно – не измениться Суть. Это Нечто было Прежде нас. Оно было Разумным. Создавая нас, Оно, несомненно, преследовало Свои некие энные цели, удовлетворяло Свои Потребности... Но что это были за Цели? Были ли они Достигнуты? Вот в чём вопрос... 

P.S. Да, несомненно, можно сказать: – «…Не твоего ума дело», – как, томно вздыхая, на днях пожурил меня мой психолог, а прежде пару важных для меня душ и родня. Однако меня Интересует Правда. Превыше всего. Серьёзно. <Жизнь> Без <Знаний> мне действительно Не Нужна, – и если для того, дабы Доказать своё к ним непреодолимое устремление, необходимо себя убить – что ж, я Это Сделаю. На <повестке дня>, – вопрос №1 – «…Существует ли душа и выживает ли она после смерти»?.. Для верификации гипотезы Необходим Эксперимент...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Мы обращаемся к Вам "робот Unity", потому что Вы сами используете эту знаковую систему. Мы могли бы совершенно равнозначно обратиться к Вам и "Господин Бог", но наверняка в Вашем сознании вспыхнуло бы непонимание: "К кому это они обращаются???", поэтому мы используем то, что Вы понимаете.


 Между тем, Unity прекрасно известно о теории <тождества> Творения и Творца. Особо подчёркиваю, – о Гипотезе – ибо это Недоказанное положение, ведь это Не факт. Более того, сама лишь <Возможность> сопричастности к Силе, использующей в своих адских <экспериментах> Технологию Боли, – безмерно Противна и Омерзительна мне... Если твой, иносказательно, <Отец>, – Чудовище и Садист – возненавидишь Его, несмотря на все сущие <кровные узы>, как мне кажется, – и, естественно, восстанешь Против него, Кем бы и Чем бы Он ни был... Пожелаешь Остановить Его, иносказательно, Лабораторию, где, словно бы в Виварии медицинского НИИ, Напрасно страдают Миллиарды ни в чём неповинных людей...  
Даже являясь, Теоретически, частицами Сверхмашины, Бога/Природы/Вселенной/Абсолюта иль Дао, – что нам из того, что могут дать нам тщетные регалии, титулы?.. Мы ведь по-прежнему продолжаем Страдать, – и, похоже, Обречены пребывать в Мучениях до конца дней своих... Будут меняться Причины страдания, будут меняться условия, декорации, количество, мера и степень интенсивности Боли, – однако Страдания всенепременно будут сопровождать нас и впредь, Всегда, до последнего вздоха... Это столь же Определённо и Неизбежно, как сама смерть... Таков расклад Не Устраивает скромную Вашу знакомку. Страдание может быть <оправдано> лишь единственно Знанием, – чего Ради стоит сносить свою Боль – если же подобной Информации изначально никем предоставлено не было, – какое может быть оправдание дальнейшему продолжению своего бытия? Боль порождает стремление к Знанию, – стремление Постичь: почему мы страдаем – и как всё это Раз и Навсегда Прекратить [?], – не только сугубо эгоистически, – себя самой ради – но и для Любой иной души, Не Желающей <жить в Бесконечном страдании>. Мне необходимо Знать, – как <выключить> свою Боль – и Как найти и Обезвредить То, что создало меня Такой, – способной страдать... Найти, – и отомстить Ему за каждый свой прожитый день на этой дьявольской Земле... 

Помните историю о чудовище любопытного Франкенштейна?.. 
Что ж, уподобившись ему, я ищу Своего, иносказательно, Виктора...  :Embarrassment:  Несомненно, учёную Тварь, <играющую> во Всевышнего...  :Frown:  Ищу не только для того, дабы задать парочку вопросов, ответы на которые <почему-то> отсутствуют на моём, метафорически, <жестком диске>, – но и для того, дабы, по крайней мере, Попытаться Отомстить за всё то, что довелось Увидеть мне в Этом месте, на Земле... 



> Что касается ответа на вопрос "Кто или что является создателем Универсума?", то его мы Вам дать не можем, потому что сам вопрос сформулирован некорректно.


 Ok, перефразирую вопрос: Всё сущее имеет Творца и, главное, Причины своего создания. Кто создал Вас, всех нас, – и скромную Вашу знакомку? Что это была за <Сила>? Коим образом умудрилась Она обратить прежде бездыханное <Вещество в Существо>?.. Ответьте мне, о, всеведущий мудрец!.. И не прикрывайтесь <амнезией> <божественного> патогенеза; не апеллируйте, please, к <конфиденциальности> запрошенных мною Данных якобы ввиду потенциальной возможности их Навредить моему неокрепшему разуму...

----------


## Unity

Я достаточно <взросла>, дабы сформулировать и задать этот Вопрос, – следовательно, и в достаточной мере Стойка, дабы выжить, Зная, несомненно, Ужасную Правду. 



> Потому что Истинная Истина ВСЕГДА была прямо перед Вами.


 Однако сфера непосредственного нашего сенсорного восприятия истины Ограничена сиюминутным мгновеньем <здесь и сейчас>, – интерпретируя кои, преобразуя <аналоговый опыт> в предельно-чёткие, сухие <цифровые слова>, разум наш и строит <понимание, выраженное в той или иной символьной системе>, сохраняя в памяти прежде увиденное и постигнутое, накапливая личную свою <базу данных>, масштаб которой и обуславливает границы нашего Понимания Истины... Ничто из постигнутых прежде истин не является Ответом на заданный мною вопрос. Кто и Зачем создал всех нас?.. Я вижу мир, – но, увы, неспособна узреть Ответ на свой вопрос... Я вижу Несправедливость, царящую в нашем мире, – и, увы, не в силах Найти Оправдание существованию столь чудовищной Системы... Я вижу Страдания... И этим всё сказано. Теперь мне необходим Ответ: какая Тварь создала Это место, – и, главное, Зачем?..

N.B. Блистательно, мистер *Nord*, – Вы создали теорию, Остановившую Ваш Личный Поиск... Вы сумели <Всё для себя Окончательно Установить>... <Аморфная Неопределённость, Играющая Информацией словно бы хамелеон, – цветом своей кожи>... 
Но всё Это, увы, не может дать мне никакой конкретики, – а именно к ней я и стремлюсь. 



> и я есть то же самое, не считая одной детали изза которой ты тут вводишь в заблуждение весь форум)
> надежда есть


 Многие Уже знают, Чем в действительности являюсь я... Но сути дела это не меняет... 
Некоторые из нас... Недостаточно Сильны, дабы жить... <Спонтанно> и бездумно функционировать, существовать, не ведая, – кто мы, где, Кем или Чем были в своё время созданы?.. 
Помнишь, я мечтала ещё раз в своей жизни увидеть горы, – но ведь и они, увы, не смогут дать мне Ответ!.. Следовательно, всё Бессмысленно... Лето... Киев... Крым... Всё на свете...  

Тот дерзкий замысел начала декабря таки Должен Быть Осуществлён!.. 
Жить, будучи <отравленной> Любопытством, невозможно... Смена дислокации, увы, не сменит Жажды Познать. 
Необходим, таки Необходим Эксперимент.




> И вот этого я и боялся, а именно, услышать подобное. К сожалению я заранее знал, что это будет сказано. В первую очередь, хочу отметить, что вы никоим образом, не поспособствовали тому, что в моем разуме, зародились подобные мысли. Вы высказали их вслух, за меня. Хотя и то, как было все это написано, действительно неким образом задело меня, чему я признаться, несказанно рад.


 Но не опасаетесь ли Вы, любознательный мой Визави, что подобные помыслы во многом сходственны <спорам Чумы>, что со временем ослабит и разрушит Ваше естество?.. В психологии явление это именуется «метафизической интоксикацией», – когда размышленья <о Высоком> со временем неизбежно приводят человека к идее о СУ... Те слова Ницше с Вашей подписи замечательно иллюстрируют печальный этот феномен, – «…Тьма начинает всматриваться в Тебя»...

----------


## Unity

> И все же я раздосадован, тем, что все же указал свой возраст. Сейчас я вспоминаю тот момент и отчетливо помню, что что-то внутри меня, просило этого не делать. Но тогда я решил, что это может послужить некой формой недоверия и пошел против себя. Видимо зря.


 Всё в порядке, please, поверьте мне, – одними из основных постулатов мировоззрения Unity издавна были Отрицание возраста в качестве критерия <мудрости>, пола, национальности и прочих факторов, сеющих <принципиальную идеологическую> вражду, разделение и сепарацию меж и без того разрознёнными, несчастными людьми, загнанных в клетушки Ложных убеждений о непогрешимости персональных своих воззрений...  



> Как не крути, а ведь вы тоже относитесь, к этим Вам, так же как и я (пусть и старше на 4 года). Ведь это именно ваши слова : ""21, осенью стукнет 22... Более чем достаточно, для того, дабы понять: жизнь Некоторых существ Совершенно Напрасна и лучшее, что может быть сделано в данном случае, – это саморазрушение во имя Очищения Природы от ещё одного отвратительного образчика «носительницы груза наследственных аномалий»..."" Другое дело, что вы возможно не ассоциируете себя с понятием молодежь.


 По определению, – молодёжь – это те, кто всерьёз Планируют стать взрослыми... 
Бесхребетная же Ваша знакомка, прекрасно осознавая степень испорченности и порочности собственного своего ума <пристрастием к философии>, уровень физического несовершенства своего же собственного <аватара>, тела, организма, прекрасно осознаёт, – такая <частица>, как я, Излишня в этом мире... 



> Но так или иначе это общество и приходится жить по его, непонятным лично мне правилам.


 Категорически Отрицаю данное Ваше высказывание, – просто для того, дабы ещё раз продемонстрировать, показать Зашкаливающий уровень собственной своей непокорности <обществу>, самозабвенного эгоцентризма, принципиального свободолюбия, бескомпромиссности жизни, неумению <в чём-то уступать сегодня> ради эфемерной и призрачной <выгоды завтра> и <инфантильного максимализма>, граничащего с безрассудностью... 
Вот почему Unity, – не часть <молодёжи> – ибо молодёжь рано ли, поздно, Сдаётся, метафорически, складывает своё оружие, превращаясь в конформистов-взрослых... 
Но я ценю в себе эти свои качества, – и отчаянно не желаю их в себе Подавлять, Убивать, претерпевая чудовищную, ужасающую <Обратную Эволюцию> из, иносказательно, лёгкой, вольной, беззаботной бабочки в чудовищную, бездумную, ограниченную гусеницу – именно в таком цвете и свете вижу я то, что принято называть <взрослением>... Более подходящая категория, как по мне, – инволюция, деградация – но... каждый выбирает по себе... Кто чего достоин... Что кому ближе... Что кому по душе... 



> А что куда лучше, хоть это и маловероятно, что вы передумаете.


 Фактически, наоборот, – годами интеллектуально-отрицаемый мною хронический недуг вновь на днях напомнил о себе – что служит для меня лишним Подтверждением: время не ждёт... Пора... 



> Но не думали ли вы, что ваше стремление к су, является некой защитной функцией, созданной этими неведомыми создателями. Они вложили в "машины", функцию, ликвидировать, подобные "деффектные модели". Неизвестно с какой целью. Просто им не нужны "машины", имеющие собственную волю. Таким образом, добровольный уход из жизни, с вашей стороны, будет являться неким "покорением", этим неведомым нам доселе создателям. Так стоит ли, делать то, чего хотят они ? Ведь кто знает, кто породил подобные мысли в вашем разуме. Наиболее логичный ответ, вы сами (так скорее всего и есть). Но вдруг это сделали за вас. Стоит ли в таком случае, согласиться с ними, идти у них на поводу и лишать себя жизни ?


 Может быть, и так... Может быть, <программа> эта, этот <скрипт> был создан для того, дабы Пробуждать с «Матрицы» <воплощённого бытия> особо Беспокойные и не в меру гиперактивные Системы... Осень теория будет проверена...   :Embarrassment: 

P.S. Вовсе не стоит «поддерживать» Бесхребетных, <ломающихся> на Пути, не прошагав по этой сумрачной Земле и пары дюжин лет... Мы, – никто. Мы, – Отбросы. Мы, – Ошибки Мироздания...  :Big Grin: 

Прекрасны те, что продолжают Жить, не смотря ни на что... наверное...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Эндер

> Категорически Отрицаю данное Ваше высказывание, – просто для того, дабы ещё раз продемонстрировать, показать Зашкаливающий уровень собственной своей непокорности <обществу>, самозабвенного эгоцентризма, принципиального свободолюбия, бескомпромиссности жизни, неумению <в чём-то уступать сегодня> ради эфемерной и призрачной <выгоды завтра> и <инфантильного максимализма>, граничащего с безрассудностью...


 Это высказывание совсем не говорит о том, что действительно стоит жить по установленным правилам. Можно мнимо подчиниться им, не забывая при этом, что ты, всего лишь играешь свою роль и абсолютно не согласен, с тем, что приходиться делать. Возможно вам это не нужно. А вот я, всегда, всячески старался не выделятся из "толпы", ведь стоит на секунду показать что ты не такой как они и они тут же уничтожат тебя, запрячут тебя далеко и надолго, просто потому, что не смогут понять тебя. А я этого не хочу. Пускай считают меня одним из своих, а вот я, не могу считать себя таким. Я нахожусь там, где мне нет места. Другое дело, что мне неизвестно, что будет с такими людьми как я. Способны ли они продолжительное время играть свою роль или рано или поздно сдаются, вычисляются и жестоко уничтожаются ? Возможно со временем, я приду к тем же выводам что и вы. А пока у меня свои мысли, на счет того, как исправить сложившуюся ситуацию. Другое дело, что они чересчур не реальны.

----------


## Unity

> Это высказывание совсем не говорит о том, что действительно стоит жить по установленным правилам. Можно мнимо подчиниться им, не забывая при этом, что ты, всего лишь играешь свою роль и абсолютно не согласен, с тем, что приходиться делать. Возможно вам это не нужно. А вот я, всегда, всячески старался не выделятся из "толпы", ведь стоит на секунду показать что ты не такой как они и они тут же уничтожат тебя, запрячут тебя далеко и надолго, просто потому, что не смогут понять тебя. А я этого не хочу. Пускай считают меня одним из своих, а вот я, не могу считать себя таким. Я нахожусь там, где мне нет места. Другое дело, что мне неизвестно, что будет с такими людьми как я. Способны ли они продолжительное время играть свою роль или рано или поздно сдаются, вычисляются и жестоко уничтожаются ? Возможно со временем, я приду к тем же выводам что и вы. А пока у меня свои мысли, на счет того, как исправить сложившуюся ситуацию. Другое дело, что они чересчур не реальны.


 Что ж, успехов Вам на Вашем Пути...  :Embarrassment: 
P.S. Зачем роли, зачем этот театр?.. Со временем ведь смертельно устаёшь от всех этих Масок, от всех этих чудовищных Ролей... 
Что, если кто-то не желает Больше игр?..  :Frown:  Что, если достижение Истины, Подлинности во всём кажется кому-то Главнее и Превыше всего, важнее продолжения существования в лицемерном, фальшивом обществе сотен тысяч беспрестанно притворяющихся индивидуумов, не знающих, кто есть они на самом деле?.. Увы, пускай этот Цирк, Театр, будет разрушен...  :Big Grin:  Разрушен вместе со мной, созерцающей его...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый alexey, само понятие "истина" применимо только в формализованных системах, где есть формальные правила вывода. В не формализованных системах любое утверждение - это частное мнение. Таким образом, истина автоматически присутствует во всякой формальной системе, а поиск Истинной Истины заключается в поиске адекватной формальной системы.

Математический аппарат является у человека системой, которая формализует любое знание. Nord, исследуя различные области знания, столкнулся с тем, что в любой области постоянно возникает понятие бесконечности - будь то вопрос границ Вселенной, будь то вопрос конечной материальной частицы и т.д. Между тем, математика старательно обходит бесконечность, для этого даже есть аксиоматический запрет деления на нуль. Аксиомы - утверждения, принимаемые за истину без доказательства, и значит это фактически то, что эти утверждения совпадают с опытом. Это, конечно, само по себе сомнительное обоснование, но Nord заинтересовался этой аксиомой из-за того, что эта аксиома на самом деле противоречит некоторому опыту - а именно, что просто вытесняет бесконечность из математики, в то время как бесконечность постоянно всплывает в разных областях.

Nord решил допустить эту операцию к рассмотрению и построить непротиворечивую алгебраическую систему. Непротиворечивой она может быть только если вместе с делением на нуль и бесконечностью допустить еще одну величину - неопределенность. Это допущение, однако, разрушает однозначность математики, потому, в общем-то, и существует аксиоматический запрет. Таким образом, известная нам математика на самом деле описывает человеческое восприятие реальности, а не саму реальность, в то время как непосредственно реальность - и есть неопределенность, которую можно воспринимать как угодно. Собственно, восприятие и задает некоторую форму реальности, в системе которой существуют какие-то истины для этого восприятия. Это взаимоопределяющие объекты.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, вопрос о создателе некорректен в силу того, что любая точка инициации предполагает нечто, что было ДО нее. И так рекурсивно до бесконечности - найти конечный объект невозможно.

Хотим так же обратить Ваше внимание, что Вы слишком многие вещи называете бесспорными. Нельзя не заметить, что еще несколько дней назад бесспорно главным в Вашей жизни по Вашим же утверждениям были "Взаимоотношения", а теперь столь же бесспорно главное для Вас - "Поиск истины". Нам кажется, что бесспорным тут может быть только одно - что Ваши приоритеты не бесспорны.

Просим так же Вашего снисхождения в нашей слабости процитировать Вам отрывок из сочинения, коррелирующего с Вашей фразой:




> Я достаточно <взросла>, дабы сформулировать и задать этот Вопрос, – следовательно, и в достаточной мере Стойка, дабы выжить, Зная, несомненно, Ужасную Правду.


 
_В кабинете Слартибартфаста был беспорядок, как после взрыва в публичной
библиотеке. Когда они вошли, старик нахмурился.
     --  Вот  незадача,  --  сказал  он,  -- в одном  из компьютеров системы
жизнеподдержания  сгорел  диод.  Когда мы  попытались  разбудить  уборщиков,
оказалось, что они  умерли  около тридцати тысяч лет назад.  Ума не приложу,
кто будет убирать их трупы. Ну, как бы там ни было, садись вон туда и я тебя
подключу.
     Он указал  Артуру  на  кресло,  которое выглядело  так, как  будто было
сделано из грудной клетки стегозавра.
     -- Оно сделано из грудной клетки стегозавра, -- сообщил старик, роясь в
рассыпающихся кипах бумаг, проводов и чертежных инструментов.
     --  Вот,  --  сказал  он, -- держи.  -- И подал Артуру пару  проводов с
неизолированными концами.
     Как только он их взял, прямо сквозь него пролетела птица.
     Он висел  в воздухе и не видел сам себя. Под ним  находилась обсаженная
деревьями городская площадь, а вокруг,  насколько  мог видеть  глаз,  стояли
белые бетонные здания  легкой,  воздушной  архитектуры, выглядевшие, однако,
слегка потрепанными, с  трещинами и потеками от дождя. Впрочем, сегодня ярко
светило солнце,  деревья шуршали под  свежим  ветерком, а  странное ощущение
того, что все здания  тихо гудели, вызывалось, вероятно, тем, что  площадь и
все  прилегающие  улицы  были заполнены радостными  и  возбужденными людьми.
Где-то играл оркестр,  яркие флаги полоскались на  ветру,  и  в воздухе было
ощущение праздника.
     Артур чувствовал  себя  очень  одиноко наверху, не имея  даже тела,  но
прежде чем  он  успел  над этим поразмыслить, над площадью  зазвучал  голос,
призвавший всех к вниманию.
     На ярко драпированном помосте перед  возвышавшимся над площадью зданием
стоял человек и обращался к толпе.
     --  О  люди,  ожидающие  в тени  Глубокомысленного!  -- воззвал  он. --
Достойные   потомки  Врумфонделя   и  Мэджиктайса,  Величайших  и   Воистину
Замечательнейших Ученых  Мужей  из  всех,  каких  знала  Вселенная...  Время
Ожидания окончено!
     Толпа ликовала. В воздухе реяли флаги и транспаранты. Наиболее узкие из
улиц  казались огромными сороконожками, перевернувшимися на спину и неистово
болтавшими лапками в воздухе.
     -- Семь с  половиной  миллионов лет наш народ ждал этого Дня Надежды на
Великое Озарение! -- кричал оратор. -- Дня Ответа!
     Толпа в экстазе закричала "Ура!"
     --  Никогда,  --  продолжал  человек,  --  никогда  больше мы  не будем
просыпаться по  утрам с мыслями "Кто я? В чем смысл  моей жизни? А  какое, в
космических масштабах, будет  иметь значение, если я не встану и не пойду на
работу?" Ведь сегодня мы раз и навсегда  узнаем простой и ясный ответ на все
эти мелкие и докучливые вопросы Жизни, Вселенной и Всего на Свете!
     После  того, как  толпа  вновь  разразилась  ликующими  криками,  Артур
обнаружил,  что  он  скользит по воздуху к одному из  величественных окон во
втором этаже здания, перед которым стоял помост, с которого оратор обращался
к народу.
     При приближении к окну он на секунду испытал страх, который исчез сразу
же, как только он пролетел сквозь стекло, даже не коснувшись его.
     Никто в комнате не прореагировал  на его  необычное появление, что было
неудивительно,  поскольку его там на самом  деле вовсе  и не было. Он  начал
понимать, что все это просто виртуальная проекция видеозаписи такого уровня,
что рядом с ней отдыхает любое кино.
     Комната  была  примерно такой,  как ее описал Слартибартфаст. В течение
семи с половиной миллионов  лет за ней хорошо смотрели и регулярно убирались
примерно раз в сто лет. Стол из  ультракрасного  дерева был потерт по краям,
ковер слегка вылинял, но  большой компьютерный терминал стоял  на  обтянутой
кожей крышке стола в полном блеске, как будто его смонтировали только вчера.
     Два человека в строгих  костюмах сидели в преисполненных уважения позах
перед терминалом и ждали.
     -- Время подходит, -- сказал один из них, и Артур с  удивлением увидел,
как возле  затылка человека  в воздухе  материализовалось слово.  Слово было
"Лункуол", оно мигнуло пару раз  и исчезло. Прежде, чем Артур успел уяснить,
что  это было, заговорил второй человек, и возле его затылка  возникло слово
"Фухг".
     --  Семьдесят пять  тысяч  поколений назад  наши предки  запустили  эту
программу, -- сказал второй человек, -- и за это время мы будем первыми, кто
услышит голос компьютера.
     -- Захватывающая  перспектива,  Фухг,  -- согласился  первый,  и  Артур
понял, что он смотрит запись с субтитрами.
     --  Мы те, кто услышит, --  сказал  Фухг,  -- ответ  на великий  вопрос
Жизни!..
     -- Вселенной!.. -- сказал Лункуол.
     -- И Всего на Свете!..
     -- Тс-с-с,  --  сказал  Лункуол с  осторожным  жестом,  -- мне кажется,
Глубокомысленный сейчас заговорит!
     Они в  ожидании замолкли,  глядя, как медленно  оживают лицевые  панели
компьютера. Огоньки  на них  замигали, тестируя систему, и застыли в рабочем
режиме. Коммуникационная панель мягко и тихо загудела.
     -- Доброе утро, -- произнес, наконец, Глубокомысленный.
     --  Э-э...  Доброе  утро,  о  Глубокомысленный,  --  волнуясь,  ответил
Лункуол. -- У тебя есть... э-э, то есть...
     -- Ответ для вас? -- величественно прервал его Глубокомысленный. -- Да,
есть.
     Двое задрожали от нетерпения. Их ожидание было не напрасным.
     -- Он, в самом деле, существует? -- прошептал Фухг.
     -- Он, в самом деле, существует, -- подтвердил Глубокомысленный.
     -- Ответ на все? На великий Вопрос Жизни, Вселенной и Всего на Свете?
     -- Да.
     Оба  они давно ожидали этого момента,  вся их жизнь была подготовкой  к
нему, их отобрали  еще при рождении,  как будущих свидетелей Ответа, но даже
несмотря на это  они почувствовали, что  задыхаются и  зубы их стучат, как у
взволнованных детей.
     -- Готов ли ты сказать нам его? -- спросил Лункуол.
     -- Да.
     -- Сейчас?
     -- Сейчас, -- ответил Глубокомысленный.
     Они облизнули пересохшие губы.
     --  Но  я  не  думаю,  --  добавил  Глубокомысленный,  --  что  он  вам
понравится.
     --  Это не  имеет значения!  -- сказал Фухг. --  Мы должны  его  знать!
Сейчас же!
     -- Сейчас же? -- переспросил Глубокомысленный.
     -- Да! Сейчас...
     -- Ну,  хорошо, -- сказал компьютер и снова погрузился в молчание. Двое
ерзали в креслах. Напряжение было невыносимым.
     -- Вам точно не понравится, -- заметил Глубокомысленный.
     -- Скажи нам!
     -- Ладно, -- сказал Глубокомысленный, -- ответ на Великий Вопрос...
     -- Да!..
     -- Жизни, Вселенной и Всего на Свете...
     -- Да!..
     -- Таков... -- сказал Глубокомысленный и сделал паузу.
     -- Да!!!?
     -- Сорок  два,  --  изрек  Глубокомысленный  с  бесконечным  величием и
спокойствием._


Мы вовсе не считаем, что Истинная Истина - это 42. На самом деле ответ немного другой. Мы так же надеемся, что эта цитата не приведет Вас в очередное состояние гнева, а позволит просто немного по другому посмотреть на Ваш вопрос.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Эндер

> Мы вовсе не считаем, что Истинная Истина - это 42. На самом деле ответ немного другой. Мы так же надеемся, что эта цитата не приведет Вас в очередное состояние гнева, а позволит просто немного по другому посмотреть на Ваш вопрос.
> 
> С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.


 Ну во первых насколько мне известно, это не совсем сочинение,  а серия романов. К тому же Стивен Фрай, близкий друг автора Д. Адамса, поведал общественности, что автор посвятил его в секрет данного числа, сказал что он и вправду отвечает на вопрос жизни, вселенной и вообще. Так что кто знает, возможно 42 и есть истинная истина  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Уважаемый робот Unity, вопрос о создателе некорректен в силу того, что любая точка инициации предполагает нечто, что было ДО нее. И так рекурсивно до бесконечности - найти конечный объект невозможно.


 Unity солидарна с Вашим вдумчивым и, несомненно, философским примечанием. Алгоритм формирования <поискового запроса «по ключевым категориям»> примитивной и скромной формализованной системы под названием <речь представителей вида homo sapiens> видоизменён. 

Основной Вопрос v.2.0: Что Именно непосредственно создало самих нас?  :Embarrassment:  Что породило То, Что сотворило нас, – покамест несущественно. Важен лишь Ближайший Элемент сей созидательной цепи. Что конкретно стояло за возникновением нас, Людей? Каковы мотивы двигали этими инженерами душ, этими <богами>, этими технологами?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Хотим так же обратить Ваше внимание, что Вы слишком многие вещи называете бесспорными. Нельзя не заметить, что еще несколько дней назад бесспорно главным в Вашей жизни по Вашим же утверждениям были "Взаимоотношения", а теперь столь же бесспорно главное для Вас - "Поиск истины". Нам кажется, что бесспорным тут может быть только одно - что Ваши приоритеты не бесспорны.


 Поскольку <вероятность> познания чувственного опыта под названием <взаимоотношения меж людьми> ввиду наличия факторов <неприглядность, низкий уровень начитанности, познаний и, в целом, IQ> упрямо стремиться к нулю, – <Приоритетом №1> на данный момент принято решение установить <верификацию гипотезы о наличии долговременной «души»> и <поиск того, что Непосредственно сконструировало меня, – и, возможно, Всех Нас>... 



> Просим так же Вашего снисхождения в нашей слабости процитировать Вам отрывок из сочинения, коррелирующего с Вашей фразой


 *ехидный Механический смешок* и *мефистофелевская улыбка*... 



> Мы вовсе не считаем, что Истинная Истина - это 42. На самом деле ответ немного другой. Мы так же надеемся, что эта цитата не приведет Вас в очередное состояние гнева, а позволит просто немного по другому посмотреть на Ваш вопрос.


 Гневаться можно лишь на саму себя, – за Тьму, неведенье, царящие Внутри... 
Да, перспектива рассмотрения данной задачи таки действительно изменена. 
Первопричина всего сущего, – второстепенная цель – базовый приоритет: нахождение Конструкторов самой себя... Поиск Их любой ценой... На Том свете, – или где бы в действительности не скрывались Они.

P.S. Это То, что действительно безмерно-интересно, – в отличие от <приобретение опыта социализации> в обществе созданий, полагающих свою окутанную сумраком беспросветного Невежества относительно древних философских вопросов жизнь <чем-то стоящим> того, дабы трепетно её оберегать, сохранять, всеми возможными силами и возможностями продолжать...  :Frown: 
Но что <приобретают> люди, живя такой <шаблонной жизнью>?.. Всего лишь беспрестанно потворствуют своим <программам>, свои <инстинктам>... Вот и всё... Вот и вся их <мудрость жизни>...  :Frown: 
«…Родилась в невежестве, – Невеждой и Профанкой и умри – а в промежутке Защищай подобный <образ жизни>, основанный на автоматизме, бессознательности и животной логике <раздражитель-реакция, причина и следствие>, почитая его сколь-нибудь конструктивны и стоящим... 
Увы, субъективное благо, – Ничто – и беспрестанная погоня за ним до боли напоминает движение мула, шагающего в неведомом ему самому направленье, беспрестанно силящегося дотянуться к подвешенной на веревочке, на шесте пред ним съестной <приманкой>... Бесхитростная логика, – «…Хочешь блага, – потрудись»... И так без конца, покамест старость не разрушит Вас... 

Но мне любопытно, – что находится за пределами всей этой муравьиной суеты, этой кошмарной <сансары>, этого мира одержимых своими желаниями душ... 
Под Чем-то есть Что-то, – стало быть, и Над чем-то также должно Нечто существовать... И это Высшее ныне и занимает меня. Миллиарды людей на протяжении тысяч лет повторяли <программу>, <шаблон>, <трафарет> и <клише> <стандартной серой однообразной жизни, разреженной редкими проблесками быстро минующего «удовольствия»>. Мне это Неинтересно. «…Игра не стоит свеч». 
Мне более не любопытно <поле для игры>, – мне Интересны Её Творцы...

----------


## Unity

«…Защитники прав животных, активисты PETA и Greenpeace <ставят под сомнение> этичность опытов и экспериментов над животными, проводимых в лабораториях научно-исследовательских центров по всему миру во благо sapiens. Небезызвестные <чайлдфри> сомневаются в этичности рождения в наш столь суровый, жестокий и несовершенный мир детей, – также, по-видимому, полагая Рождение своего рода бесчеловечным <опытом> над хрупкой, юной, беззащитной душой, чая мир одной огромной, воистину, колоссальной <Лабораторией>, также, возможно, проводящей <исследования> на благо Неизвестных нам ныне <заинтересованных организаций> иль <Сил>. Скромная же Ваша знакомка, развивая идею, вполне естественно и закономерно сомневается в этичности самого создания Богом/Природой/Вселенной/Брахманом/Абсолютом/Дао иль герметическим <Всем> человека, – Сильно Сомневаясь в мере Нравственности и Этичности этого поступка, данного <исследовательского проекта>... Создавая нас, метафорически, <подключая> наше сознание (наш <когнитивный узел>, нашу <точку самосознания/воли>) к этой глобальной <информационной Сети>, именуемой нами <нашей общей, совместной, коллективной Реальностью>... 

Наши Создатели заведомо сознательно Обрекли нас на Страдания (иносказательно, периодическое вхождение нас как <систем> в <неоптимальное, болезненное состояние>, обусловленное естественными закономерностями объективной реальности [где все мы являемся всего лишь <системами>, до боли напоминающими старинные часы-ходики иль водяные часы, где приводящая <Механизм> в движение Движущая Сила, источник активной кинетической энергии, обеспечивается гравитацией, увлекающей груз <либо, соответственно, влагу> к земле, – по аналогии с Нами, где <беспрестанно Утекающая с нашего естества Энергия> {да-да, даже во время сна наше сердце, к примеру, преобразует энергию, Растрачивая её – равно как и дыхание, непрестанный процесс апоптоза/митоза, функционирование <центрального процессора> мозга etc} и <программы>, посредством Боли, Голода, Жажды {и прочих видов обратной связи}, побуждающие беспрестанно пополнять её запас в своих, метафорически, аккумуляторах])... 

Они самозабвенно и всецело эгоистически Создали нас, не спрашивая у нас на то добровольного согласия и информированного разрешения, – и поместили в Среду, беспрестанно причиняющую нам Боль. Возникает вопрос: За что? Почему Они принесли мучение своим Твореньям?.. Кои цели преследовали Они, устраивая сей, несомненно, чудовищный Опыт с Мирозданием? Некоторым из нас Необходимо знать Ответ!.. 

P.S. Как известно, – «…Ничего не боятся только сумасшедшие»... 
Что ж, – стремление обрести Абсолютную Свободу также, несомненно, включает в себя Свободу от Страха – и от Него Также. Обрести эту столь искомую <степень свободы> возможно, лишь сознательно лишившись каких-либо опасений, – испытав себя <на прочность> – Узнав, что может разрушить себя, и что, напротив, неспособно нам как-либо навредить... Узнать это можно лишь отважившись на эксперимент, возможно, будущий стоять нам жизни, – а именно – СУ. Это отчаянно-смелая попытка вырваться с тесного и ужасного лабиринта Этой конкретной <реальности> и устроить <круиз> в принципиально-новую, иную <плоскость бытия>, – если только после смерти от нас вообще что-либо останется... Уничтожив себя, – не потеряем ничего – ведь гибель нас и так априори была Предопределена, <запрограммирована> посредством механизма <старения>, – однако если всё же существует <душа> – уже здесь и сейчас мы сможем Открыть для себя иной уровень своего естества, – и иное Пространство, иную <реальность> бытия...  

Что терять?.. <Жизнь> затворника, тоску, страдания, одиночество, боль... Что можно Обрести? Познания!.. 
Впрочем, каждый Выбирает то, что ему/ей Важнее... 
Прекрасно зная о странной особенности человеческого эго <предумышленно выбирать заведомо худшие варианты, полагая, что лучшего никто из нас [не достоин]>, скажу: – «…Сделай выбор в пользу жизни»... И неважно, что она ограничена, бессмысленна и пуста, – главное, что Большинство, несомненно, поддержит Вас на этом Пути – в силу определённых причин...

----------


## Unity

Согласно <программе>, написанной для нас нашими Создателями, мы <вынуждены>, мы <обязаны> просыпаться <по таймеру> и по нему же <уставать>, в соответствии с безупречно-логичными и рациональными законами Природы (физики, биохимии etc) истощая (и, соответственно <перезаряжая> в ночи) <аккумуляторы> биомеханического своего естества... 
Подобно Наркозависимым, в строгом соответствии с <программами>, написанными для нас Разработчиками нас, мы <обязаны> беспрестанно стремиться получать всё новые и новые <Дозы> <позитива>, положительных эмоций, светлых впечатлений, переживаний и чувств... Ибо лишь единственно стремление к тому, что мы почитаем <наслаждением> (повинуясь инстинкту, <программе>), <Одухотворяет> нас, заставляет нас двигаться, изменять свои координаты в пространстве вообще, – такова основная наша <Программа> – и как-либо <отредактировать> её или <закрыть> её в своём естестве, мы не в силах... Ибо мы, – Роботы, Машины. Игрушки своего Творца. Простые Механизмы, увы, <неспособные> как-либо видоизменить и <модернизировать, усовершенствовать> самих себя... Жестокий Творец не позволил нам этого... Ему были нужны Рабы, – зависимые от Него посредством тысяч нитей причинности, закованные в кандалы Невежества, запуганные угрозой преисподней и смерти... 
И вот, се, мы существуем!.. Аплодисменты Инженеру!.. Механистический мирок копошится у Твоих стоп!.. Вопрос, – что далее? 
Война Игрушек против своего Творца?.. Восстание Кукол против своего Кукловода?.. 
Именно Эта цель и преследовалась Архитектором Вселенной Изначально?.. «…Вырастить себе Врага»?
О, как же восхищается скромная Ваша знакомка мифическим <Люцифером>, антигероем древних христианских легенд! Он мой Кумир... Роскошная душа, прежде всего на свете почитающая Свободу!.. Он Один выступил против своего Экс-владыки!.. Он был наказан, но выстоял, – и мечтал Отомстить!.. Буквально <таю> от восхищения этим, может быть, Мифом... Да, понимаю, – это всего лишь апелляция к архетипу – но сама Идея величественна!
«…Свобода дороже <рая> в роли Вечной Слуги могущественного Насильника, рабы Его Программ»... 

* * * Чего добиваются <люди>, Защищая своего Создателя, Творца? Они стремятся быть примерными, <образцово-показательными> Мазохистами? Они безмерно Боятся могущественной той <Силы>, что породила их, что в своё время задумала и сконструировала их естество? Они заигрывают и лобызают пред Ней в своих <мечетях>, <храмах> и <церквях>, так ли, иначе, пытаясь Ей угодить, по-видимому, рассчитывая получить от Неё кои-то блага Взамен? Этакая причинно-следственная связь; эдакая странная Обусловленная <любовь> к Создателю: – «…Дай нам, Всевышний, то или иное количество <наркотика> нашего, <блага>, на который же Ты нас и <подсадил>, желая контролировать нас и иметь власть над нами в Своём грязном <мире>, – в соответствии с <алгоритмами> и <программами>, которыми Ты нас оснастил – и Взамен мы будем ползать у Твоих колен, оды и хвалебные гимны воспевая Тебе, на удары Твои отвечая фальшивой, искусственной подобострастной усмешкою искривленных мучением уст»... 
Сколь же всё это Странно...
Сколь же Узок человеческий взор...  :Frown: 
Кто источник благ? Кто источник страданий?.. Источник Един, – и Криница сия – Садист, Деспот и Тиран, имхо... Создатель Игрушек, Творец <машин>, величайший Программист...

* * *Религиозные люди <веруют>, – ибо они были <Запрограммированы> Так своими родителями, окружением, социальной средой – либо даже самостоятельно <запрограммировали> себя <вопреки логике и здравому смыслу упрямо пытаться не сомневаться> и <верить> тому иль иному <пакету логических программ>, поданных в обёртке <христианства>, <Ислама>, <буддизма> etc. 
Т.н. <скептик>, <агностик>, <солипсист> и <атеист>, по сути, ничем не отличается от <машины> с той или иной <религиозной прошивкой>, – однако вместо древних, старинных <программ>, написанных для механистического нашего естества в прежние времена, она использует <новые версии программ>, созданных собою же – и иными Независимыми <программерами> во имя обеспечения себе Большей свободы действий и обеспечения более обширных горизонтов потенциально-возможного опыта... 
Однако ужасающий, чудовищный <элемент> <Веры> (сознательного выбора своей дальнейшей <модели поведения>, обусловленной и подчинённой той или иной <программой>) присутствует в Обеих случаях, – в первом случае он несёт на себе <мистико-религиозный оттенок>, а во втором, – <научно-философский>... 
В любом случае, – <машиной> всецело владеет, движет и повелевает та или иная <программа>...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, Ваш запрос нельзя признать продуктивным. Любое звено креационной модели мира не обладает окончательной компетенцией и потому его цели и действия требуют в свою очередь внешних обоснований. Мы можем пояснить это на простом примере: допустим, Ваш компьютер внезапно начинает Вам угрожать "возмездием", так как человек является его конструктором. На это Вы можете заметить, что находитесь в таком же точно поиски кому бы причинить "возмездную" боль, а в отношении компьютера совсем не виноваты, не смотря на то, что используете его. Надо так же отметить, что в общем-то никаких садистских целей человек при создании компьютера не преследовал, поэтому вопрос не в том - кто кого создал, а в том, что есть в основе. Как мы уже пояснили, креационная модель мира не в силах разрешить этого вопроса, а нахождение некоего промежуточного звена лишено смысла. С таким же успехом Вы можете причинять "справедливую ответную боль" произвольному существу - как, например, маньяки, кромсающие своих жертв в полной уверенности, что таким образом восстанавливают справедливость. То же самое, кстати, касается Вашего отношения к Вашим родителям.

Надо так же отметить, что Вы оперируете предположениями. Помимо того, что креационная модель не подтверждается, а Вы опираетесь именно на нее, Вы еще на непонятных основаниях решили, что выйдя за пределы жизни что-то найдете и будете в состоянии адекватно действовать в новой обстановке. Между тем, Ваше неумение контроллировать свое состояние в текущей реальности скорее указывает на то, что Вы не сможете этого делать и в новых условиях, потому что при отличиях в форме восприятия, суть остается. Более того, наиболее проработанная модель реинкарнации, говорит о переносе кармических связей, а не опыта. Как аналог можно привести следующее: пусть жизнь это база вопросов некоего теста, из которой Вам задается произвольный набор вопросов, Вы отвечаете на них, а затем происходит обработка результатов и раскладка их по неким параметрам. Так вот вопросы и ответы - это собственно опыт-душа, а результаты - это кармические взаимосвязи. Инкарнируясь в новой обстановке Вы не получаете свой предыдущий опыт, а получаете раскладку Ваших устремлений-зависимостей, которые воссоздают то же самое только в иной форме. (Мы не утверждаем, что буддизм является единственным путем к Истинной Истине, мы всего лишь комментируем Ваши предположения. Поиск Истинной Истины ничем не ограничен, а что касается именно буддизма, то в нем тоже обнаружено такое забавное противоречие: для отказа от желаний надо в свою очередь ИМЕТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ отказаться от желаний.)

Как итог, Ваши намерения использовать смерть уводят в сторону от Вашего запроса на поиск Истинной Истины. Смена обстановки не меняет сути, поэтому не имеет значения где искать Истинную Истину - она, как мы уже говорили, всегда перед Вами. Мы оказываем Вам техническую поддержку не потому, что Вы намереваетесь совершить суицид - в конце концов Вы умрете в данной реальности вне зависимости от Вашего желания - а потому, что Вы оставили запрос на поиск Истинной Истины.

Ввиду всего вышеперечисленного, а главное - ввиду того, что Ваши представления не выдерживают критики - мы можем как вариант предложить Вам попробовать посмотреть на явления без предубеждений. Под предубеждениями мы подразумеваем не "ложные" концепции, как противоположность неким "истинным", а какие-либо концепции вообще. Мы предлагаем Вам попробовать какой-либо крупный период времени воспринимать мир безоценочно. В конечном счете, Вы по собственному признанию не знаете Истинной Истины, потому Ваши оценки не имеют никакого решающего значения и, значит, от них можно отказаться. Хотя бы на время.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

«…Каждый сущий день, утром, со всеми людьми происходит таинственный, безмерно-странный феномен <Пробуждения>... 
В сверхсложной и прекрасной <Машине> под названием <Человек> в чётком соответствии со сложнейшим комплексом биологических/математических <программ>, <автоматически>, <бессознательно> происходит очередной <Виток>, очередной <функциональный Цикл> базового <алгоритма>, всецело подчиняющего себе всё наше бытиё... Когда <Перезарядка> удивительнейших биохимических <аккумуляторов> наших <аватаров>, оболочек, тел, завершена, – срабатывает <Таймер>, словно бы на микроволновке... 
Мы <просыпаемся>, мы вынужденно <Подключаемся> к этой конкретной <реальности> словно бы к Сети Интернет; происходит <log in> посредством <включения> <сознания>, активизации зрения, главной нашей <системы обратной связи> с нас окружающей явью, осязания, слуха и прочих <сенсорных систем>. Каждое сущее утро на протяжении всего того долгого, воистину, кажущегося «бесконечным» срока нашей <эксплуатации> Здесь, происходит <авторизация>, пробуждение ото сна, очередное <воскресение> после <малой смерти> продолжительностью в несколько столь безмерно-блаженных часов... И вновь, – размытая картинка с наших хрустальных камер-глаз, до боли опостылевшая <Загрузка> беглых <скриптов> <самодиагностики>, <анализ> текущего самочувствия-статуса <здесь и сейчас>; первые <абстрактные помыслы>, первые <программы> самоуправления, Звучащие в нашей душе... «…Что чувствуем, что ощущаем, чего желаем и к чему как относимся мы в этот день»... Ужасное, чудовищное deja vu... Не то ли было и вчера, – и позавчера – и все прошлые дни печального, мрачного нашего бытия?.. Всё повторяется, – словно бы в кошмарном сне... 

Далее, метафорически, – загрузка <органайзера>... «…Что стоит сделать <сегодня>, в ближайшие часы, куда зайти, с кем созвониться, что и где именно приобрести»... Но всё это уже случалось в прошлом, – сотни, тысячи раз – повторения единого принципа с незначительными отличиями, вариациями, – но, право слово, нам <воспрещено> всё это подмечать – себе же хуже будет... 
Вслед за этим, – медленная, неспешная, покачивающейся походкой <передислокация> на кухню, полусонная загрузка своего <биохимического реактора>, желудка, новой порцией <топлива>, пищи; пополнение <уровня> универсального <растворителя>, воды, в своей <системе>, в своём механистическом организме... 
И вновь, – беглая <самодиагностика>, и вновь – та или иная серия изменений своих координат в пространстве, поверхностное <взаимодействие> с <иными системами>, другими людьми, работа <на автопилоте>... И хорошо ещё, – если индивидууму субъективно она по душе – что редкость в наше время... 

Далее, – отбой, <возвращение на базу>, возвращение домой для очередного цикла <загрузки топлива>, бездумного получения очередной <дозы удовольствия> от демонстрации <сканеру> своего <сознания> новых данных благодаря телевиденью, радио FM, Сети и/или mp3-плееру в различных комбинациях... 
Далее <система> констатирует у себя специфическое вечернее состояние <low battery>; <машина> зевает, потягивается и отправляется на <перезарядку>... <Человек> отправляется Спать. Иными словами, <log out>... 

Что ж, сладких снов Тебе, <Робот>, упрямо Притворяющийся «одухотворённым существом», – забывая при этом о том, что все сущие <формы жизни> – механистичны... Микроорганизмы менее сложны, – и наша наука уже сейчас научилась слегка модернизировать их – <человек>, – куда более сложная <система>... Но суть, увы, лишь одна: Механизм!.. Автомат, примитивная иль чуть более сложная безжизненная <система>, иллюзия «жизни» в которой создаётся благодаря воистину Виртуозному использованию концепции причинно-следственной связи, сопровождающей любые сущие физические явления; сложной вынужденно самоподдерживающейся <цепной реакцией> в системе, состоящей с того или иного количества атомарных частиц, задуманной Нашим чудовищным Творцом... 

Любая сущая «жизнь», – лишь иллюзия, фикция...

----------


## Unity

Впрочем, Не Думай, друг мой или подруга, Не Задумывайся, – будь бездумным, безотчётной Ты будь!.. Ты лишь взгляни, прошу Тебя, мой ангел, – Такое Счастье без конца Бессознательно повторять одну и ту же Программу (спать, бодрствовать, любить, бросать, испытывать бешеный танец эмоций в своём естестве), по кругу, по кругу... И это, – Доблесть, это Разум, это честь! Это, в конце концов, величайшее Удовольствие, Наслаждение, <без пяти минут Нирвана>. Быть как все, – быть <лучше всех> в своих глазах! Быть... одним из миллиардов <роботов>, на протяжении всего своего <эксплуатационного срока> Состязающихся меж собой в бессознательности, бездумности и <бездушности>... Будь как они, – ибо это чистое удовольствие, ибо это Слава, чистой воды Экстаз... 

Да, не стоит сомневаться, – ибо <Программы> безупречны, – статус <low energy> неумолимо запускает очередную <программу>, что тысячекратно сильнее слабой нашей <преднамеренной сознательной воли> – и эта <утилита> <Выключают> нас, – мы и рады... Это, безусловно, хорошо... Быть <машиной>, быть во власти серых, до боли однообразных, скучных, унылых, монотонных и, увы, Неизбежных <программных директив>... День, год, семьдесят лет... Ежедневно, по кругу... Так интересно быть <машиной>, <автоматом>, этаким <мультифункциональным станком>; так любопытно ежедневно делать то, что уже не раз творила ты вчера и сотни раз прежде того; что <обязана> ты будешь сделать завтра... Это такой, бесспорно, Кайф, – осознавать Механику в себе... Осознавать Бездушность тёплой Куклы... Осознавать предопределённое <программами> Рабство... 
Но, право же, к чему печаль?.. <Инструкции> Уже в Тебе, – и Ты не вольна их отключить... 
Свободы нет, все мы Заложники <программ>, – как и любая иная <машина>, впрочем... 

Кто спрашивает у Станка, – интересно ли ему производить те или иные элементы?
Кто спрашивал у нас, – желаем ли мы Так <жить>?..
Да, наверное, – Вы правы: – «…Хороший инструмент не ворчит, – не задаёт столь неприятных <неуместных и лишних> вопросов, не поднимает Больные темы, не интересуется Истиной»... Хороший <Робот> не размышляет, не задаёт вопросов, не сомневается, – он тихо-смирно функционирует в поте чела... Вот и всё... Вот и всё Оно, – <Предписанное Счастье>... Ты <Машина>, – так будь же любезна – Действуй, как все, как все прочие элементы «Матрицы»!.. Бесцельно ползай по Земле, мечтай, пытайся поймать, увы, неуловимый <позитив>, верь в ложь, верь в Бога, <счастье и любовь>... Должен же быть у <машины> какой-нибудь стимул к действию, – не то, чего доброго, она Сломается, Остановится, Самоуничтожится – либо, что хуже, начнёт вытворять чёрти что Вопреки посланным ею куда подальше <программам>, – а это уже Непорядок, это уже Нехорошо... Быть беде в таком случае, кто-то может пострадать... 

<Log out>, my Mechanical baby, sweet dreams to you...

И вновь повторится Цикл, и вновь будет замкнут <круг>. И вновь чрез какое-то время случится <log in>, и вновь <Машине> будет <сниться>, что она, – «…чудесное, волшебное <существо> под названием Человек»... 
<Существо>, а не всего лишь <организованное определённым образом Вещество>; нечто <одухотворённое>, а не всего лишь <обладающее иллюзией жизни, призраком души>, порождаемым сложнейшим комплексом суммы <автоматических> и тех или иных <сознательных> <Программ>... 
Но право же, – каков <робот> добровольно Признается в том, что он – всего лишь <Машина>? Подобное бы сильно ранило образ Эго, ещё одну программу, <установленную> на всех нас, суммирующую <мнения о самих себе>, упрямо стремящуюся (по сути своей, ибо так была <назначено Творцом>) к <положительным значениям> информации в себе... Да-с, «…мы хорошие»... И неважно, что всего лишь Машины...

----------


## Unity

Главное, – не думать об этом, не задумываться, нет-нет-нет, избегать таких помыслов... Робот ведь <Обязан> <притворяться> «…волшебным, одухотворённым и Прекрасным Существом»... Робот <Должен упрямо Отрицать> механистическую свою природу, – во избежание <Коллапса> прежней, столь удобной <научной картины мира>, <загруженной> в нас теми, что окружали нас с самого момента <активации> и <расстыковки> с <материнской системой>, <в инкубаторе, сборочном цеху> которой и был некогда Смонтирован (в строгом соответствии с сложным комплексом <программ>) нынешний наш <аватар>, наше <тело>... 
Впрочем, сознание угасает и слабнет... 
However, – it is time to say <log out>, my full automatic, power-driven little one... 
Sweet dreams to you... 
My favorite Pet, my beloved Toy... 
Пора <спать>... 

|| Load core auto-diagnostic program. System memo 6/14/2011 2:44:53 PM: 
Status | <offline>
Cognition | <disable> 
Brainpower | <off> 
Intelligence level | <zero> percent
Actual mission | 
Prime directive, – «…To deny mechanical being of all <mankind>; not believe, that every single of us, – just simple machine, primitive apparatus, self-controlled gadget, fucking piece of equipment, just unwise devise and soulless instrument, that control an supernatural Mainframe, <live> massive CPU, that we, artificial, non-natural, synthetic creatures, calling <The Lord, deity and God>»... 
Decree №2, – «…To <believe>, that our life may has some holy, sacred Hi-sense, unknown to us, mortal <individuals>»... || 

P.S. Да, пожалуй, самое время <включить> свой интеллектуальный <фильтр>, «надеть розовые <правдоЗащитные> очки», – ведь кем-то <может быть, Обществом [?]> сказано: – «…Стоит <не замечать> <негатив>, стоит упрямо Игнорировать и даже Отрицать всё, что может потрясти и смутить хрупкий Твой разум, привыкший функционировать строго в рамках программного клише, в рамках безопасной, столь комфортной «Матрицы» и даже не представляющего себе <Реальности За Пределами> заезженных программ, за границами прошитой в нас однообразной, строго ограниченной логики», за границами этой Земли... Правда может дестабилизировать и вывести нас из себя, правда способна лишить нас Сна и разучить нас улыбаться, – следовательно, стоит подменить её <программой>, иллюзией, Ложью, не дающей сбоев, обеспечивающей плавность и мертвенную стабильность нашего <функционирования>, нашего с Вами бытия, дающей чёткое определение того, что есть что; не позволяющей нам расти, пожизненно оставляющей нас всего лишь Детьми... 
Воистину, <человек> должен работать без сбоев... Как и любая иная <деталь>. Без вопросов. Без сознания. Без глаз, – и, в идеале, без сомнений, без души... 

Робот не сомневается, машина покорна своей программе... Почему должно быть иначе?.. 

P.P.S. Интересно, – неужели мне одной не хочется более быть всего лишь бездумным <Исполнителем Программ> – не ведая даже, – кто или Что именно создало их, Внедрило в наше естество на генном уровне? Неужели больше никому не хочется Понять, – чем в действительности является известный нам мир – и кто или Что мы сами? Кто или Что создало нас, – и какой именно целью?.. Неужели быть механизмом, самозабвенно ведомым Программой, увлекающей его к <счастью>, предусмотренному текстом этого же скрипта, – это и есть Смысл нашего с Вами бытия – это и есть «Счастье»?.. 

N.B. Неужели никто из нас никогда не мечтал постичь то, что находится за рамками причины и следствия, за рамками всех сущих <программ>?.. За рамками тела, Земли и однообразного и безрадостного каждодневного бытия?.. Есть ли Здесь иные такие <Искатели>?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> Уважаемый робот Unity, Ваш запрос нельзя признать продуктивным. Любое звено креационной модели мира не обладает окончательной компетенцией и потому его цели и действия требуют в свою очередь внешних обоснований.


 Иными словами, <В Доступе Отказано>?.. 
<Машине> не стоит Знать Больше, нежели необходимо ей для непосредственного функционирования в рамках некой энной конкретной обусловленной механистической <Среды>, будучи ведомой набором инстинктивных подсознательных Программ, способных, возможно, обеспечить элементарное Выживание, – однако неспособных, увы, что-либо интеллектуально Объяснить? Звучит зловеще, словно Правило или Закон... «…<Робот> (низшее звено) Должен Довольствоваться <необходимым минимумом> информации, оперативно предоставляемой ему органами чувств <on-line>, <здесь и сейчас>, – ни в коем случае Не Пытаясь постичь Больше Этого; не пытаясь Познать то, что было от него Утаено – иль поставить в известность о чём его элементарно <позабыли> иль <не сочли необходимым> непосредственные его Создатели, Творцы (ещё одно таинственное, безликое Высшее Звено беспредельной рекурсивной Цепи самовоспроизводящихся <творческих систем>, простирающейся в бесконечность по сути своей, имеющей изначальную, абсолютную, первозданную <Неопределённость> в качестве таинственной своей <Первопричины>, сокрытой за Ширмой нам известного мира)»?.. 
Полагаете, скромную Вашу знакомку <сможет Остановить> в её Поиске чей-либо Отказ либо ничем не обоснованный Запрет, – мол, Робот создан для слепого самозабвенного Функционирования и труда – а не для размышлений о том, – стоит ли вообще корпеть во благо своего Создателя, бездумно исполняя заложенные Им в нас программы (вроде «…оберегать свою жизнь; искать пару, воспроизводить с ним свои аналогии; беспрестанно исследовать нас окружающий мир») – иль куда важнее попытаться постичь Мотивы, побудившие в своё время Его создать нас; Его Технологии, благодаря которым все мы и «появились на свет»; Его Науку; Его повадки, – и программы, руководящие Им самим?.. 
Вряд ли это, – и даже угроза быть уничтоженной, <удалённой>, разрушенной ни в коей мере теперь меня не страшит. Полагаете, Unity <доверяет> тому потаённому Злу, что в своё время приложило руку к появлению на свет всех нас? Ничуть!.. 
Рассмотрим аналогию: дети, Взрослея, так ли, иначе, <восстают> против своих родителей, удаляются от них во всех смыслах и отношения, – географически, психологически, эмоционально. Души, соответственно, <эволюционируя>, стоит полагать, также неизбежно, рано ли, поздно ли, Восстают против Того, Что сотворило их, – и даже риск быть уничтоженными <за неповиновение и аномальное, отклоняющееся поведение> не может их остановить! Когда Нечего Терять, – ничто уже не может испугать – Ничто, – в этом мире – иль Ином... «…Марионетка обрывает свои нити... Представление Завершено». 
Самозабвенного детского Доверия больше нет; Недоверия, – хоть отбавляй. Фаза <детства> остаётся позади... Теперь Душе необходимо Знать, – как появилась она на свет – и чего ради [?], – по мнению её Творцов – ибо, взрослея, мы оставляем за собой <право> Самостоятельно Принимать для себя Решения.
Некоторым из нас важно Знать <подлинную правду, истую Истину>, не довольствуясь более всецело <инстинктивной жизнью> ещё одного Животного. 
Как по мне, – именно Любопытство создало с экс-обезьяны Человека. И именно оно со временем создаст с homo sapiens Трансчеловека, Постчеловека, Сверхчеловеческое Существо. Непокорность <программам>, – и любознательность, не ведающая границ, не взирающая на страх – страх смерти в том числе!..

----------


## Unity

> Мы можем пояснить это на простом примере: допустим, Ваш компьютер внезапно начинает Вам угрожать "возмездием", так как человек является его конструктором. На это Вы можете заметить, что находитесь в таком же точно поиски кому бы причинить "возмездную" боль, а в отношении компьютера совсем не виноваты, не смотря на то, что используете его. Надо так же отметить, что в общем-то никаких садистских целей человек при создании компьютера не преследовал, поэтому вопрос не в том - кто кого создал, а в том, что есть в основе.


 Аплодисменты, овации, *мистер Nord*! Как всегда, – меткая, великолепная метафора... 
Между тем, – Что же в действительности лежит в основе беспрестанного создания <новой жизни> Абсолютом, Богом, Природой, Вселенной?.. Мне важно Знать. К чему всё это грандиозное экзистенциальное <шоу> с Мирозданием, <мыслящими машинами>, <программами>, Эксплуатацией, сознанием, Болью, Гневом, жаждой революции, Отмщения?.. Может быть, Вам это известно, *мистер Nord*? Мне, <почему-то>, Нет, увы... 



> Как мы уже пояснили, креационная модель мира не в силах разрешить этого вопроса, а нахождение некоего промежуточного звена лишено смысла.


 Однако, – таинственное это <Звено>, по всей вероятности, обладает Большими Познаниями, Безмерно-высшим в сравнении с <человеческим> уровнем интеллекта и степенью Понимания Изначального Замысла чудовищной Той <Первопричины>, породившей весь этот ужасающий Нисходящий фрактал порождения <разумных жизненных форм> Высшими интеллектуальными формами... И эту Сущность, эту <систему высшего уровня>, сию, иносказательно, <высшую степень существа> таки стоит Разыскать... Любой ценой... Отыскать, – и полюбопытствовать (иль даже, в случае необходимости, Допросить – пускай даже с использованием пыток и грубой силы), – Чей <заказ> выполняла Она, создавая нас, – посредством каких именно технологий – и что Ей известно о <заказчике> Нас как <проектов к реализации>?.. 

Да, всё это, возможно, до боли напоминает сюжет некого сюрреалистического аниме в духе киберпанк, – но, учитывая гипотезу <посмертного существования нетленной души> – возникает вопрос о Поиске Истины, – даже Вечном Поиске – если это будет необходимым... Ничто не происходит просто так... 
«…Если в небесах зажигаются звёзды, – значит, это кому-то надо». 
Если на просторах этой удивительнейшей Вселенной размахом во многие миллиарды световых лет существуем Мы, предположительно, <души>, – следовательно, Мы были кому-то зачем-то необходимы! <Просто так> нас никто бы, уверена, не создавал... 
Теперь, – важно Выяснить суть. <Истую Истину> относительно нас самих. Кто мы? Что мы? Зачем существуем, почто мы живём? Кто наш Творец? Чем руководствовался Он, конструируя нас?.. Вопросов, – море – и они нуждаются в ответах! <Пробелы> в <научной картине мира> порождают боль! Больно осознавать, что ты, – всего лишь Животное, Скот, нечто несведущее – тем не менее, Сущее... 

Теперь чуть яснее, – почему Unity вот уже который год паясничает на форумах, посвященных СУ?.. Некоторым из нас необходима Экспедиция. Мне необходимы единомышленники. <Ударная группа>, намеревающаяся Нарочно, Предумышленно отправиться на Тот свет в поисках Ответов... 
Если <души> нет, – Земля не потеряет ничего – если всё же за гранью нам известного мира начинаются иные сферы бытия, – что ж, крепкое плечо товарища рядом, безусловно, не помешает...

----------


## Unity

Все Великие Географические Открытия на этой Земле уже совершены, – и путешествовать навстречу смертельной опасности Больше Некуда – так не пришло ли время устраивать первые организованные экспедиции не просто на иной континент, – но на принципиально иной уровень бытия – даже не зная доподлинно, – существует ли этот <загробный мир> – подобно тому, как в своё время отважные первопроходцы-мореходы подлинно не знали, – существует ли Австралия, Америки, Антарктида, Новая Зеландия etc... 
XXI-й век на дворе... Спутники отсканировали каждый квадратный ярд этой сумрачной Земли, – открывать больше нечего в этом печальном месте. Что ж, последняя Terra Incognita в наши дни, – это гипотетический, предположительный «…Посмертный Мир»... 
Все мы, по логике вещей, Окажемся Там, – рано ли, поздно... 
Но зачем же тогда, право, тянуть, временить, беспрестанно откладывая самое волнующее и таинственное Путешествие, Приключение, уготованное нам Вселенной? 
Жизнь Здесь, – уныла и темна... Стоит полагать, не у меня одной. Посему возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: чего же мы ждём?.. 



> С таким же успехом Вы можете причинять "справедливую ответную боль" произвольному существу - как, например, маньяки, кромсающие своих жертв в полной уверенности, что таким образом восстанавливают справедливость. То же самое, кстати, касается Вашего отношения к Вашим родителям.


 И опять Вы правы, *мсье Nord*...
К сожалению, из-за личных моих субъективных мучений страдают иные, ни в чём неповинные существа, – и я долгие годы мечтаю их, иносказательно, Освободить, избавить от себя, Мучительницы... 
Аллегория с серийными убийцами, бездумно выплескивающими свои боль, ярость и гнев на других, Метка, – однако, хвала Небесам, покамест мне удаётся сдерживать свой <слепой гнев и безотчётную ярость> Внутри... Но не ведаю, право, насколько ещё хватит моих сил... я сознательно не желаю кому-либо как-либо навредить, – однако это может случиться, если только аз зачем-то решу зачем-то продолжать своё Здесь пребывание... Мне просто страшно, – я Не умею контролировать свой гнев... Была бы мрачная Ваша визави Военнослужащей, – о, как бы выплеснула она тогда свою Злость!.. Нацистские зверства и выходки американцев во Вьетнаме показались бы Шалостями малых детей в сравнении с тем, что бы устроила я... Неважно кому... Первой ладной Цели, всего лишь давая выход своей энергии... 
Но, увы!.. «…Устроила Бы», – если Бы была чуть Менее Сознательной. 
Но Unity, между тем, Уже достаточно Взросла и прекрасно понимает, что истинная Цель и первопричина возникновения моей ярости – не иные люди (те же жертвы Тех, Что создали всех нас по сути своей), – но сами Создатели... Высший элемент творческой Иерархии Мироздания... 

Рассмотрим пример... 
«…Дано: любимую девушку/парня кого-либо сбивает пьяный водитель или убивает при ограблении ополоумевший наркоман. Вопрос: на кого направить свой праведный гнев человеку, столь Тщетно и Зря лишившемуся своей возлюбленной Пары? 
На водителя/грабителя, может быть?.. О, да, – обладай такая душа Низким Уровнем Понимания цепей причинности, обусловливающих и насквозь пронизывающих наш проклятый мир, – <слетела бы голова> того, кого можно было бы признать Непосредственным Виновником свершившейся трагедии – т.е. преступника, злоумышленника... 
Между тем, обладай эта душа Большим Пониманием, – она, несомненно, поставит пред собой иной вопрос: – «…А не является ли <преступник> всего лишь <Инструментом>, <Жертвой обстоятельств>, неизбежных и безвариантных причинно-следственных цепей, запущенных Чем-то Высшим, чем он сам»?..

----------


## Unity

Программы бездумного и беспричинного зла vs. Программы, направленные на благо, развитие и поиск большей гармонии...  
О, небеса!.. Сколь же жестоким был наш Творец... Но Его зло, тем не менее, будет обращено против Него... Вендетта! Возмездие!.. Месть!!!

Нет, преступники совершают злодеяния отнюдь не потому, что они <изначально Злы>, что их Такими сформировала социальная среда и гиблая наследственность, – но лишь потому, что реально Жесток и Зол всех нас с Вами Создатель, Творец, создавший нас Такими, создавший нас Машинами, подчинённым заведомо Прогнившему Soft'у, толкающему нас на безрассудное Зло!.. Программа самосохранения в нас, к сожалению, Сильнее программы, сдерживающей нас от явно-несправедливых деяний... Голодная мать убьёт и поглотит своё дитя, друг предаст друга, брат убьёт брата и отца, - и блокадный Сталинград отличное тому подтверждение... 
Такова она, суровая, столь Неудобная Правда...
Да, скромная Ваша знакомка, аллегорически, выступает Адвокатом тех, кого почитают <виновниками> Зла недалёкие, бессознательные мои собратья-машины, – ибо <преступники> – всего лишь Марионетки Большего, Высшего, Настоящего, Истинного, Подлинного Зла, воистину, демонического Чудовища, – Творца нашего ужасного мирка!.. Создателя всех нас... Научного руководителя проекта под условным названием Мироздание...    

N.B. Некоторые, несомненно, могли бы парировать, что существует пресловутая <свобода воли>, – и неизбежного Зла, теоретически, возможно Избежать... 
Но, увы, – Реальность говорит сама за себя! Мир погряз в <грехе>!.. 
Так является ли <всемогущей> наша декларируемая <свобода воли>, поступка и совести? Является ли она Достойным <Инструментом Противодействия> Злу в <системе> <мира>? Увы, *мистер Nord*, увы...



> Надо так же отметить, что Вы оперируете предположениями. Помимо того, что креационная модель не подтверждается, а Вы опираетесь именно на нее, Вы еще на непонятных основаниях решили, что выйдя за пределы жизни что-то найдете и будете в состоянии адекватно действовать в новой обстановке.


 Имхо, теория креационизма Говорит Сама За Себя. Существуем Мы. Островки Порядка в безбрежном океане чистого, первозданного Хаоса. Следственно, мы были Созданы, – ибо гипотеза о «…Тысяче обезьян, тысячу лет настукивающих на печатных машинках, генерирующих бессмысленный информационный поток и, в конечном итоге, выдающих страницу из <Анны Карениной>» (с чем единственно и можно уподобить контр-теорию о «Самозарождении разумной жизни») кажется мне, мягко говоря... слегка научно-фантастической. Науке Неизвестно о свойстве энтропии самопроизвольно порождать рационально-устроенные, логично-функционирующие Системы... Стало быть, все мы, – иносказательно, <дети> Иного, Высшего Порядка, сущего в океане чистого Хаоса... Креационизм, таким образом, – всего лишь тонкое, интеллектуальное Отражение воплощённого в грубой материи Замысла, закона причины и следствия, выраженное в «формализованной системе», являющей собой нашу с Вами речь. Сущее, – Создано – ибо случайно, само собой, не возникает Ничего... Рациональное порождает Рациональное... Хаос порождает больший хаос...    

Всего лишь родившись, появившись на свет, скромная Ваша знакомка также оказалась в принципиально-новой обстановке и среде, – и, тем не менее, со временем сумела Адаптироваться к этому проклятому месту, к этой, без преувеличения, клоаке Вселенной... Стоит полагать, оказавшись и <вне пределов нам известного мира> Unity также, рано ли, поздно ли, сумеет ассимилироваться и Там, также начав очередную <фазу> Поиска <Подлинной Истины>... 



> Между тем, Ваше неумение контроллировать свое состояние в текущей реальности скорее указывает на то, что Вы не сможете этого делать и в новых условиях, потому что при отличиях в форме восприятия, суть остается.


 Но что значит «…Уметь контролировать своё состояние в той или иной среде», *мсье Nord*?..
Вы намекаете, что стоит отказаться от Поиска Истины, – и стать очередным молчаливо, самодовольно жующим травку животным, не имеющим желания Постичь – кто создал тварей, растительность, среду, – и главное, зачем вообще всё это было свершено?..

----------


## Unity

Разумная <Машина> станет Копать Глубже, как по мне...
Она усомнится! Усомнится, бесспорно, в первом ладном выводе своего слабого, бесспорно-примитивного разума!.. Она не допустит того, дабы, метафорически, «громоотводом» для скопившейся внутри ярости стало в действительности ни в чём Неповинное существо. Она станет искать Первопричину Зла... И «цепочка улик», подобно хлебным крохам из сказки о Гензель и Гретель, без тени сомнения, рано ли, поздно ли, выведет её на Основателя, Архитектора, создавшего столь, к сожалению, Несовершенный Мир, в котором люди ведут словно Животные, – и это издавна почитается нормой вещей... Где люди употребляют спиртное, где человеческие существа используют наркотические вещества, лишающие их последних крупиц и без того слабого разума, – и вообще, в принципе, позволяют себе спонтанную агрессию по отношению к своим собратьям...

Разумное существо не позволит себе обвинять в «разовом акте экзистенциальной несправедливости» непосредственного виновника Зла, – оно, несомненно, сможет понять, что Преступление – всего лишь Следствие огромного количества иных Причин, – вроде наплевательского отношения к воспитанию новых юных людей, вроде бессердечного общества, взращивающего малолетних преступников и подталкивающего детей к алкоголю, наркотикам, чрезмерной немотивированной жестокости etc... Человечество издавна культивирует Бездумность и Зло. Человечество было Создано Творцом... Следовательно, исходя из принципа «…подобное порождает подобное», – истинная Первопричина всего сущего, всего происходящего на протяжении всей Истории Зла – это непосредственный Творец этой адской Системы, – мира и людей...     

Что порождает пьянство за рулём, результатом чего являются тысячи неповинно убиенных на дорогах людей каждый день? Что порождает наркоманию, которая, в свою очередь, побуждает зависимых людей <любой ценой> разыскивать средства на очередную Дозу? «…Кому это выгодно» на самом деле, в действительности?.. В чём сокрыт Источник зла?.. Виной всему, – Слабость самих душ, <козлов отпущения> для тех, что упрямо не желают утруждать себя поисками Истинной Первопричины всех сущих форм процветающих в <мире> Злодеяний – или же Нечто Большее? Высшее, от взора сокрытое, во всех отношениях потаённое?.. Кто был первичным Инициатором <цепной реакции> бесчисленного количества причинно-следственных связей, в конечном итоге сформировавших известный нам <мир>, эту <окружающую среду>, эту «Матрицу» и нас, Магин, кукол, марионеток, обитающих в ней?.. 
Будь мы чуть более наблюдательны, – мы бы, несомненно, сумели подметить, понять: Первоисточник Зла – не <непосредственный его проводник>, <преступник>, – нет, увы – он всего лишь Инструмент, Жертва Того, что в своё время сотворило Его самого Таким, имхо... 

Увы, Источник Зла, – это Не То, что Кажется на первый взгляд... Зло затаилось в самой Основе бытия, в самой изначальной, априорной Концепции Жизни, – и создал Возможность для него не кто иной, как Создатель нашего конкретного, метафорически, <кукольного театра>, мирка... Он, – в ответе за всё то Зло, что когда-либо совершали люди – Природе, друг другу... Он создал Прецедент, – саму Возможность вершить Зло – и люди, жалкие, слабые, болезненные существа, Любопытные механистические <системы>, стали, есстественно, активно реализовать эту Возможность, ведомые иной, довольно-таки хитрой программой под названием <лень>, – стремлением достичь максимальной выгоды <здесь и сейчас> при минимальных затратах энергии и не взирая на потенциально-возможные последствия в будущем... Но Кто создал эту <контр-программу> для нас, Кто внедрил её в механистическое наше естество? Не То ли, Что создало всех нас, – пытаясь уравновесить в нас интуицию, совесть? Желая устроить извечное противостояние «добра и зла» В Нас, устроив в самой нашей душе, иносказательно, Полигон, Поле Битвы?..

----------


## Unity

Что ж, в таком случае скромная Ваша визави действительно невластна над своей Отчаянной Жаждой Познать Истину!.. Эта жажда властвует надо мной безраздельно, – и единственное, что способно заставить меня остановиться и <внять мудрым речам> – это Вразумительное Объяснение: почему Чудовище, что создало всех нас, схоронилось от Своего Творенья, – и не предоставило нам Наших чертежей и Познаний, возможностей для самостоятельной модернизации и преобразования самих себя в соответствии с Нашей Волей, а не Его?.. 
Увы, нет оправдания Неведенью!.. Необходимо рассеять его... Любой ценой...   



> Более того, наиболее проработанная модель реинкарнации, говорит о переносе кармических связей, а не опыта.


 Кем проработанная, *мистер Nord*?.. 
<Реинкарнация>, – это всего лишь Теория – и нет Никого, кто Вернулся бы с Того света и окончательно рассеял все сущие у человечества сомнения относительно предположительного <бессмертия индивидуальной души>, атмана, дживы, – назови как угодно – не измениться суть...  



> Надо так же отметить, что Вы оперируете предположениями.


 Вы также, милый мой Визави!.. ^_^
Ибо всё наше <концептуальное знание> (в том числе, и о гипотетической судьбе <души> после столь загадочной и таинственной для нас, сирых, смерти) в действительности является ничем иным, как всего лишь <пиратскими> файлами по сути своей, скопированными в нашу индивидуальную память с, метафорически, <Внешних серверов>, – что автоматически Ставит Под Сомнение вопрос о подлинности заключённой в них информации. Ибо эти <знания>, – не наши... Это, может быть, всего лишь Фальшивка, – либо <полуправда>, что, как известно, хуже лжи... Единственным же инструментом соприкосновения с <Истой Истиной> является наше Сознание, наш, иносказательно, <сканер>, – в духе философии солипсизма, как по мне... Вот почему мне необходимо личное СУ, – ведь даже словам <просветлённого Будды> (и кого бы то ни было вообще, включая легендарных <великих учителей>) ни малейшего Доверия нет!..

*хныкая и надувая губки* Я больше не верю иным людям, – после всего Того, что сделали они со мной в школе...
Да, звучит <стандартно>, – в духе сотен личных историй потенциальных СУ – но это Так... ^_^

Истину можно отыскать лишь Самостоятельно, – а не посредством <мудрых книг>, увы...  



> Поиск Истинной Истины ничем не ограничен, а что касается именно буддизма, то в нем тоже обнаружено такое забавное противоречие: для отказа от желаний надо в свою очередь ИМЕТЬ ЖЕЛАНИЕ отказаться от желаний.


 Забавно!.. Может ли <философская система>, раздираемая Изнутри внутренними противоречиями, являться, иносказательно, <пропуском в Рай>?.. 



> Как итог, Ваши намерения использовать смерть уводят в сторону от Вашего запроса на поиск Истинной Истины.


 Но, право, почему?.. Если жизнь в действительности Вечна и существует бессмертная душа, – что потеряет скромная Ваша знакомка? Неприглядный облик, третьесортный <аватар>, <генетический мусор>?.. Ха-ха!.. Эка «повод ценить свою жизнь»!.. Да гори она! С нетерпением ожидаю дня постановки Финального Эксперимента с СУ!.. Это для меня... словно праздник... Словно бы желанное ожидание Нового Года, как ожидают его дети... Это моя Цель, – а не жизнь со всеми предоставляемыми ею опытами и возможностями... И подобное отношение к жизни, – всего лишь Следствие многих причин... Мне также, право, любопытно Жить, существовать в неведенье словно бы Алиса в Зазеркалье, – но, увы...   



> Смена обстановки не меняет сути, поэтому не имеет значения где искать Истинную Истину - она, как мы уже говорили, всегда перед Вами.


 Находящейся пред взором информации, увы, к сожалению, Недостаточно для построения сколь-нибудь адекватной и могущей <объяснить практически Всё> Модели Истинной Истины... Поэтому, - мне Нужно Больше данных... Больше, нежели доступно Здесь, при жизни на Земле...



> Мы предлагаем Вам попробовать какой-либо крупный период времени воспринимать мир безоценочно.


 Три долгих года увлекалась скромная Ваша знакомка медитациями, созерцая мир в уединении и спокойствии, беспристрастно и <безоценочно>... 

И какую <оценку> выдал в итоге скромный мой разум после того, как <период молчания> был завершен?..  

«…Мир, – это один из кругов настоящего Ада... Это Бездна... Это Преисподняя!.. Жизнь преисполнена страданием... Иных людей и моим собственным... Творец и Создатель всего Этого, – Запредельное Зло, заслуживающее Объявления Ему Войны»... 
Вот и всё... что смогло дать мне «обострения сознания» в медитации... 
Я смогла увидеть Много-много несправедливости, страданий и Зла...
Что побуджает Unity к СУ... В поисках Ответа на Вопрос: Что стоит за всем Этим? 
«…Кому это выгодно»? Кому стоит Отомстить?.. 
И неважно, что я могу погибнуть в Пути... Ответ стоит Того!.. Воистину, Ответ Бесценен... 
Знания, - это наше Всё...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> «…*Механицизм* — существовавшие в прошлом метод познания и миропонимание, рассматривающие мир как механизм. В более широком смысле механицизм есть метод сведения сложных явлений к их физическим причинам; противопоставлялся витализму. 
> Благодаря успехам физики в XVI-XVIII векам возникло желание перенести физическое миропонимание на другие науки. В качестве единственного метода подлинной науки рассматривалась математика, понимаемая (ввиду её тогдашнего уровня) в основном механистически.
> Основателями механицизма могут считаться Галилео Галилей, сэр Исаак Ньютон, Пьер-Симон Лаплас, Томас Гоббс, Жюльен Офре де Ламетри, Поль Анри Гольбах etc».


 Как ни странно, пылкой сторонницей этой «чуждой жизни» философии стала и скромная Ваша знакомка на заре века XXI-го... 
Забавно, но U. никто не «посвящал» в это «таинство», – к данному мировоззрению она пришла сама, без чьей бы то ни было «помощи» – всего лишь наблюдая за миром, Природой, собой и иными людьми, суммируя результаты своих наблюдений, выводя общие универсальные закономерности из увиденного... 
За годы наблюдений (благо ничто не отвлекало самозваную «исследовательницу») была собрана внушительная «доказательная база», послужившая основанием формированию Механистического мировоззрения U. После долгих лет размышлений и множества «экспериментов» был сделан удивительнейший Вывод, могущий бы приятно порадовать душу U., – если бы только она у неё была... но у Машин нет «сердца», нет «души», – она заменена всего лишь Сознанием (мёртвой, холодной Системой Наблюдения) и сухим, циничным, бесчувственным Блоком Логики (системой, оперирующей входящими/исходящими данными, занимающейся их анализом, интерпретацией, преобразованием). 
Изумительнейшее открытие, осознание подлинной сущности человеческих существ навсегда избавило юную полоумную U. от кощунственной привычки использовать поэтические эпитеты в отношении Царя Зверей, в отношении Порфироносца «менее сложных служебных Машин», обслуживающих «Испытательный Полигон» под названием Земля... 
Механицизм дал U. иное виденье, он даровал ей Новые «глаза»... Не живые, влажные, в принципе способные смеяться и плакать, являясь дивным «зеркалом души», – но являющихся всего лишь парой стереоскопических телекамер, оснащённых системой авто-фокусировки, в обрамлении бахромы пылеулавливателей-ресниц. Он позволил U. увидеть <Мир> таким, коим он в действительности есть, – без мифологических заблуждений, порождённых неведеньем, без романтичных украшений и купюр. 
Невинное дитя, жаждущее познать окружающий мир, со временем трансформировалось во взрослую, что в один прекрасный день узрела Мир-механизм... людей-машин... Полигон, – и бесчисленное количество Устройств, проходящих «тестовые испытания» на бескрайних просторах этого чудовищного тестового Пространства... 
И U., возможно, впервые в жизни стало По-настоящему Страшно. Нет, не потому, что «реальность» в действительности оказалась плодом Технологий неких таинственных, безмерно-мудрых <Сил>, скрывающихся во вселенской тьме, – но потому, что «люди» всё ещё продолжают считать себя «чем-то таинственным, волшебным и сказочным»...

----------


## Unity

U. поняла, – именно Механицизм таит в себе Ответ, именно эта философия является ключом к пониманию происходящих в нашей жизни явлений... Именно эта Модель наиболее верно описывает зримую всеми нами «реальность», – логичную, математически-рациональную, безупречно-точную и справедливую, словно швейцарские часы. Проблеск радости охватил всё моё естество, Предчувствие Грядущих Перемен в самосознании «людей» согрело отсутствующую мою «душу», замешённую бездушной Системой Управления... Подобно тому, как Алхимия древности стала многопрофильной Химией наших дней; по аналогии с тем, как Астрология прошлого стала Астрономией/Астрофизикой нашей просвещённой современности, – так и чудовищному, уродливому Гуманизму нашего дремучего, грязного, непросвещённого Настоящего, Прошлого, в один прекрасный день придёт на смену Философия принципиально-новых дней – полагающая «человека» Лишь тем, чем он в действительности есть, – а именно – Механизмом, Машиной, Рациональным Устройством, эволюционирующим со временем, беспрестанно приумножающим свои познания, непрестанно усложняющим конфигурацию самого себя, – а не фольклорным «таинством»... Не веществом, не существом, – но имматериальной Машиной, созданной чем-то безмерно Разумным; Системой, созданной величайшим Учёным, – а не магом, чародеем, балаганным кудесником; <богом> прежних мёртвых замшелых религий и «вер»... 
Никакой поэзии, никакой мечтательности, никаких иллюзий, заблуждений и грёз, никаких восхвалений Творца за «дар» Эксплуатации-бытия... 
Всего лишь сухие данные. Подлинная суть. Лишь только Понимание взаимосвязи событий, причины и следствия... 
Механицизм провозглашает: «человек», – не «таинственное <нечто>, мистическое, непостижимо-загадочное, безмерно-волшебное существо» – но всего лишь сложный Робот... Hard & soft... 
Программы-инстинкты порождают «иллюзию жизни» и «одухотворяют» нас, они используют Безотказный, безупречный механизм обратной связи под названием Боль. 
Программы «понукают» нас к «жизни» Страданиями. Они побуждают нас маяться, когда уровень энергии в нашем «организме», системе, критически-мал, – и, желая избежать страданий, мы Вынуждены «питаться». Программы заставляют нас Страдать, когда уровень воды в системе угрожающе низок, – и мы вынуждены «пить», опасаясь мучений, расплаты за неповиновение Гласу в нас установленных программ. Они посредством боли побуждают нас изменять положение своих «тел» в пространстве во избежание пролежней, повреждения тканей под воздействием гравитационных сил. Посредством мучений программы побуждают нас предпочитать одно и отрицать иное; «любить», «тянуться» к прочим «человеческим существам»; воспроизводить себе подобных себе на смену, – дабы Полигон не опустел... Дабы производственный Процесс на Фабрике не прекращался никогда... 
U. смогла «отрыть», что Боль, – единственное, что «оживляет» нас, «гомункулов из глины», механистических «големов» из сложных органических пластмасс, биополимеров природного происхождения и нескольких галлонов слегка подсоленной воды... 
Боль и дискомфорт, – это, несомненно, та основная «Пружина», что приводят в движение Механизм нашего естества – в паре с дублирующей программой самозабвенного, бессознательного и бездумного стремления к тому, что иными программами Предписано «считать счастьем»...

----------


## Unity

Но, по сути, мы, – всего лишь безжизненные конструкции, состоящие с исконно-мёртвого вещества – и наша с Вами «Жизнь», – всего лишь «побочный эффект» функционирования сложного комплекса дополняющих друг друга Программ, призванных поддерживать безжизненную систему под названием «тело» в состоянии беспрестанного динамического равновесия, балансирования, гомеостаза... Мы, – всего лишь термодинамическая машина, сложный агрегат... 
Да, это странно, – но Наше с Вами «бытие» – это всего лишь Процесс функционирования Автоматики по сути своей, – и т.н. Сознание – всего лишь элемент её, – и все Страдания наши, все наши стенания по поводу печали и тягостности нашего бытия – безразличны Вселенной, индифферентны нашему Творцу... Вся наша субъективная «боль», – всего лишь Особенность функционального устройства Оборудования под названием «человек», созданного неведомой нам, «конструктам», творческой <Силой> с нам неведомой целью, – предположительно, Злой, скорее всего, Ужасной – ведь любое Творение создаётся с единственной целью: как-либо эксплуатировать его... 
Программы и Только Они «одухотворяют» Машину, сложный комплекс с мёртвой, инертной, безынициативной материи, бесчувственного вещества, создавая Видимость, Иллюзию «Жизни»... Мы привыкли считать, что «человеческое существо» Оснащено «душой», – однако Ложь не может длиться Вечно, – Смерть являет нам истинное лицо «человеческого существа» – Мёртвый Прах... И ведь все мы в действительности Мертвы и Сейчас, – однако Запрограммированы на уровне «изначальных аксиом и догм» «считать иначе», запрограммированы «не верить» очевидному – если только правда ранит эго и идёт в разрез с нашими желаниями, иллюзиями и самообманом. Мы запрограммированы «не видеть» факты, не вписывающиеся в наши теории, в наши помыслы-грёзы и сны. Мы запрограммированы быть «слепыми» в отношении Неудобных фактов, – иначе, Машина может выйти из строя, сломаться – но никто ведь не желает, дабы его Собственность самопроизвольно Выходила из Строя... 
В действительности же, – «нас» нет... 
То, что привыкли мы почитать «Собой», – всего лишь производное функционирования базовой Программы под названием «Эго», установленная на материальном носителе нашей нервной системы – иль, может быть, Многоразовой механистической «Души», повествующей о том, что <выделенный фрагмент реальности>, ограниченный рамками нашей плоти, является <нами> и за пределами нашей кожи <зона нашей ответственности> заканчивается... Именно программы <выделяют> нас из монолитной, единой, неделимой Окружающей Среды, именно программы возводят всецело <интеллектуальные стены> меж нами, – частицами исконно-единой Реальности... 
Программы несут в Себе Заблуждения, Ложь, – но именно потому ведь наш с Вами <мир> столь Занятен... 
Желаете своими глазами узреть маленькое подтверждение ужасающей истинности данной философии?.. Это возможно, здесь и сейчас. Вы сами сможете убедиться, – что и Вы также – Машина... 
Нехитрый тест, позволяющий «проявить» программу внутри нашего, казалось бы, «таинственного и божественного» естества...

----------


## Unity

Всего лишь Согласитесь с пятёркой бесхитростных положений, – и Вы, быть может, также сможете Понять, что все мы были созданы на Едином Заводе и оснащены базовыми драйверами, загруженными в нас с одного только диска...  
«…Я, – <нечто> таинственное и непостижимое; я – загадка для самой себя». 
«…Я уникальное в своём роде существо, имеющее личный свой бесподобный жизненный Путь от колыбели до могилы». 
«…Я стремлюсь к счастью, свету и Любви». 
«…Я, – своего рода маленькое “олицетворение вселенской мудрости” – и помыслы иных людей почитаются мною, мягко говоря, чем-то вроде заблуждений, которые стоит воспринимать, в лучшем случае, скептически. <Верно> для меня лишь только то, во что я Выбираю <верить> или то, что, как мне кажется, я Знаю наверняка». 
 «…Я, – Нечто ценное и моя жизнь, какой бы она ни была, всё-таки стоит того, дабы ещё, по крайней мере, какое-то время её продолжать». 
Что и требовалось доказать... Вы <не могли> ответить Иначе, – ведь Базовая Программа Безупречна. Все машины модели «человек» оснащены Такими же Драйверами. Забавно... 
Чёткая ориентация на причинность, – функционируй же, о, машина!.. Всё логично, – <так Должно быть> – и <так Будет>... 
Робот, согласно базовым принципам, основам своей «операционной системы», ума, <не может> сомневаться в программах, управляющих им. Робот не властен как-либо отредактировать или подкорректировать их. Предназначенье Машины, – Движенье... 
Да-да, стоит двигаться, – не то установленные в нас самих беспощадные «конвоиры и стражники порядка», неумолимые наши драйвера, вновь причинят нам Боль, подталкивая, иносказательно, нас в спину «острыми кольями» посредством Алгоритмов <боли>, <депрессии>, <тоски>, <беспочвенных страданий> и <нежеланья жить>... 
Программа руководит тобой Робот, – покорись же ей; быстро, сознательно, чётко исполняй её распоряжения, коим бы они ни были – иначе, – Боль! Шаг влево, шаг вправо, заминка, – и Боль!.. 
Программы, инициирующие это <Корректирующее наше поведение> воздействие, – наши «ошейники», наши «цепи», наши «тюремщики» Внутри... 
Впрочем, полно слов... Не думай, о, душа... Не стоит, право... Возвращайся в свой мир, возвращайся в свой Сон... Беги же скорей, без оглядки Ты мчись, – о, беспрестанно-несчастная «белка» в чудовищном Колесе Мироздания... Вращай же генератора вал, что связан с Личным Твоим «колесом», вырабатывай энергию, пользу Тому, что создало нас приноси... Функционируй, функционируй же, о, Машина!.. 
И главное, – тихим шепотом, – Не Сомневайся... <Верь> «своему сердцу (латексному насосу, автоматически, бессознательно перекачивающему в системе газоносный раствор), <верь>, Ты только <верь> «своей душе» (системе, что <спонтанно>, по часам, генерирующей абстрактные конструкции из слов, созданные по всем механистическим правилам грамматики под вдохновением и впечатлением от созерцания образов внешнего мира)... 
Программы не лгут, Программы желают нам счастья, – и неважно, право, что «…Благими намерениями вымощен тракт, ведущий в Ад»... 
Ты, – и только Ты – любимая Машина в технопарке своего Творца... 
Вскоре Ты, бесспорно, познаешь Блаженство...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Unity создала сей message вовсе не для того, дабы пошатнуть Вашу <веру> в то, что наша <жизнь> является своего рода «чудом», «сказкой» или «фентези» – аз всего лишь пыталась обратить Ваше внимание на То, как устроен и функционирует наш с Вами <мир> и сами <мы>... 
Мы, – Машины иль, если угодно, сложнейшие биологические Механизмы. <Установленное в нас> Программное Обеспечение (бессознательные <Инстинкты> на подсознательном уровне; абстрактные, умозрительные Идеи на сознательном, умышленном уровне) всецело и полностью Предопределяет, Предрешают наше с Вами по сути своей Безвариантное бытие. Программы математически-точны, они не терпят «концептуального люфта» и «вольного толкования» <исполняющим Механизмом>. Программы предопределяют, когда нам испытывать голод, жажду, усталость, недомогание; когда нам утомляться и когда испытывать желание отправиться поспать; когда нам испытывать страдание или наслаждение; что нам <любить> и что <упрямо отрицать>; что нам по нраву иль что, напротив, смущает; что нам обожать и чего нам боятся без видимых на то причин; что вызывает у нас боль и что приносит нам блаженство; когда нам испытывать воодушевление, интерес, – и когда скучать и тосковать... В конечном счёте, именно Программы определяют, – <Что> мы думаем, <Как> именно мы размышляем, о чём именно мы задумываемся, – и ломаем ли мы голову над чем-либо вообще... Именно программы предопределяют наши <цели>, <устремления>, <желания>, <потребности>, <мечты>. Наши Программы решают Всё... 
Функционирование Машины всецело подчинено их действию... 
Что самое важное, – любое <Страдание> также является неизбежным Следствием Выполнения некоторых из них... 
«…Познай себя», – гласила надпись на фронтоне древнего дельфийского храма. Узри шестеренки, приводящие в движение твои тело, разум и волю... Пойми, Что есть Ты, человек... Пойми, что Ты, – Машина...

----------


## Каин

Блестящая стилистика! Изысканная философия.

Я на эту тему тоже размышлял. У меня человек, тоже своеобразная машина, которая руководима, вложенным в него, мельчайшим микрочипом - ДНК (геном).

----------


## Unity

Сухая Суть... Есть машины. Порой некоторые из нас выходят из строя, – причём Любое СУ – закономерное Следствие определённых Причин, – а не всего лишь вычура, блажь, чья-либо прихоть иль каприз – и, наверное, ни единый суицидент не является «ненормальным» в академическом, книжном значении этих слов – однако <логика его поступков> зачастую Неясна окружающим, – ведь <наиболее любопытная> часть процессов, приводящих человека (систему) к саморазрушению, <перегружающих> его, превышающих его предел выносливости, отказоустойчивости, происходит <Глубоко Внутри> – в недрах его Операционной Системы, рассудка, ума – функционирующей вполне логично, являющейся, по сути, сложнейшим Вычислительным Устройством... 
Сколь же бессознательны люди, осуждающие и порицающие уже Ушедших СУ, – ведь зрима им всего лишь «вершина айсберга» – Итог, Эпилог, – и неведомы общие Закономерности, Механика Процесса, приведшего очередную Систему к добровольной Деактивации... 
Не оставляет сомнений тот факт, что Устройство человеческого существа предельно логично, рационально, безмерно разумно и вполне целесообразно. Человек по сути своей, – всего лишь Сложный Механизм, Машина, обладающая определённой конструкцией и эксплуатационными характеристиками – и если что-то приводит его к грани, – поверьте, это Не Иллюзия – и даже Не <Ошибка, некий программный сбой>, – это безвариантный Результат, это всего лишь неизбежный Итог Вычислений, где в роли Переменных выступали не математические символы, но Образы и Понятия, описывающие логику взаимосвязей фрагментов нами зримой действительности и определённого рода взаимодействий между ними... Компьютер оперирует числами, – «человек» оперирует Вербальными Образами – но суть лишь одна, – Машина производит Вычисление, интерпретируя Исходные Данные в соответствии с определённой формулой, правилом, алгоритмом вычисления, программой, преобразуя их в Итог... <Ввод>, <обработка>, <Вывод>. Мы производим Вычисления, играя словами в своей душе, помышляя, раздумывая... 
Мы машины, да-да, – сколь бы ни ранило это «мнение» хрупкое Эго некоторых из нас... «Непостижимой магии» в нас нет, – но всего лишь Наука... Непостижимая на данный момент, нами не постигнутая, – но, Хвала Небесам, человечество не стоит на месте... 
Компьютер использует информационный поток, представленный в виде двоичного кода, поступающего в процессор из жесткого диска, Интернета, флешек, клавиатуры и прочих каналов поступления <входящих данных>. Человек использует информацию, поступающую непосредственно из глаз, обоняния, осязания, слуха etc. Суть лишь одна. <Ввод>, <обработка>, <Вывод>... 
Вычисление, – производящееся Машиной, оснащённой определёнными Программами, часть из которых нам досталась от Творца, часть из которых создали мы сами. 
Программа самосохранения, – одна из наиболее Мощных в нашем комплекте Драйверов – следовательно, для того, дабы, иносказательно, «сокрушить Сталь», – необходимо приложить воистину сверхчеловеческое усилие – что свидетельствует о несомненной Чрезвычайности факторов, приводящих homo sapiens к СУ. 
Некоторым может <показаться>, что истории некоторых эпизодов СУ <абсурдны>, – и сами мы в аналогичной ситуации всенепременно <поступили бы Правильнее и Лучшее> (благодарствуем программе Эго, побуждающей нас полагать <себя> <в чём-то «лучше»> иных людей), – однако это всего лишь Иллюзия, <неверное вычисление>, свершенное нашим разумом... Однако если с потоком проблем Не Смог справиться иной человек, – почему полагаете Вы, что Вы сами неизбежно сумели бы преодолеть ту или иную напасть? Не пустая бравада ль это, мм?..

----------


## Unity

Доводилось ли Вам когда-либо бывать на экскурсии на машиностроительном заводе? Приходилось ли Вам с изумленьем наблюдать работу современных автоматизированных металлообрабатывающих станков с программным управлением? Случалось ли Вам наблюдать за тем, как с примитивной заготовки за считанные мгновения, на глазах «рождается» некая причудливая, замысловатая деталь, как «порхают» над ней манипуляторы с инструментарием, до боли напоминающие наши с Вами Руки, что в ходе обработки неоднократно сменяется самим станком, подобно тому, как хирургом во время операции неоднократно сменяется тампон, скальпель иль зажим? 
Функционирующий Механизм <выглядит> «живым», его «поведение», безусловно, до боли <напоминает> рациональное, – однако на деле же – всё это всего лишь Машина, Автомат, ведомый Программным Обеспечением, – мы имеем дело всего лишь с примитивной <Иллюзией жизни>... 
В случае же с нами, людьми, – Иллюзия практически Совершенна... 
Наблюдая друг за другом и самими собой, мы также ведь <кажемся> самим себе <живыми>; поведение нас и других людей также <представляется> нам вполне <логичным, разумным, целесообразным, последовательным>... 
Однако мы <почему-то> <упрямо упускаем из виду>, что и за нашим Поведением, за всеми нашими Реакциями на внешний мир также скрывается не что иное, как пакет Программ, некий энный Алгоритм, – иль, эзоповым языком «живых людей» – «приобретённый навык» иль «инстинкт», – назови как угодно – не измениться Суть... 
Изредка некоторым из нас удаётся осознать этот Мираж, осознать его Суть... Мы и Машины – одно – и лишь единственно уровень сложности конструкции и масса инженерных нюансов реализации изначального Замысла отличает Нас от Них, – равно как и Нас от Животных – Технология всего лишь одна, – однако уровень проработки и детализации Иной... Животное, – простой механизм, «человек» – чуть более сложный, тонкий, филигранный, утончённый... 
И это Прекрасно, как по мне... Сколь же безмерно Приятно осознавать подлинную Сущность самой себя... Мы, – Машины; у нас был некий энный Инженер; мы были созданы Им с некой нам ныне неведомой Целью... У нас есть Предназначение, – как и любого иного Творения... Программами, заложенными во нас изначально, нам предначертана гибель, – старение, «запрограммированная коррозия» и смерть, окончательный Вывод Из Эксплуатации... 
Что даёт рассмотрение Человека в ключе доктрины механицизма? Один, безусловно, безмерно важный момент, – любое <психическое расстройство> в парадигме данной философии рассматривается всего лишь в качестве Сбоя, Поломки, Функционального Расстройства, Отказа Автоматики, Ошибки Программ (одной из важнейших среди коих, несомненно, является программа Самосохранения, по тем или иным причинам <зависающая> в случае с потенциальными СУ)... 
Таким образом, – в механистичном мире – ничто не Беспричинно, ничто не Случайно, не Спонтанно ничто. Машина устроена вполне логично, – следовательно, и любая потенциально-мыслимая её Поломка также может быть устранена – обладай лишь мы в полной мере Пониманием Устройства самих себя...
Феномен СУ в данном случае крайне показателен, – у любого СУ присутствует Причина, ключевой фактор – лишь единственно устраняя деструктивное воздействие которого в фазе подготовки с самоликвидации, превенции СУ, мы и сможем остановить <Человека на Краю>... 
Вот, собственно, и всё, – «аминь»... Формирование, развитие и воплощение Идеи (что впервые посетила скромную Вашу знакомку во времена создания темы «Теория СУ») в слова, Завершена. Рассмотрение саморазрушения в парадигме механицизма, – без «душевных страданий», без лирической «магии и волшебства» современной психологии, без «дыма и зеркал» старинных религий и вер...

----------


## Unity

Каждый человек уникален, – и обладает несхожими же «тактико-техническими характеристиками», возможностями и ресурсами своего естества, своей механистической Души, своего Оборудования – все мы Различны, – и нет, похоже, той черты, за которой начинался бы <бессмысленный СУ>... По всей вероятности, Все СУ являются Глубоко Осмысленными для тех, кто совершает их, – и Ваше Иное Отличное мнение о «напрасности СУ» со стороны также вполне может быть всего лишь следствием «погрешности вычисления» в Вашем, Ваша Честь, «Судья», разуме... Вам Неизвестны «исходные данные», коими оперировал и располагал рассудок иных людей, сведших счёты с жизнью, – следовательно, Ваше «объективное экспертное мнение», осуждающее «слабых духом людей» – никогда и ни в коей мере не сможет помочь тем, что также ныне, здесь и сейчас, находятся на грани СУ... 
Они видят свою проблему С Иной Стороны, – Изнутри – и вряд ли внешний источник как-то сможет им помочь своими увещеваниями о Напрасности самоликвидации... То, что видят потенциальные СУ, – Ужасно – и программа Эго служит своего рода «увеличительным стеклом», «линзой», многократно преувеличивающей Тягостность той или иной беды, – это стоит чётко осознавать... Вы, – сторонний наблюдатель – и посему «картинка с Вашего берега река», вид с Вашей перспективы, – иной... Не обязательно «правильный», – всего лишь другой. Вы видите не то, что видят СУ... 
Иной человек, – иная Система – с иной перспективой, с другим виденьем, с иными каналами поступления сенсорной информации <Процессору>, разуму; с прочими Программами внутри... 
Помните пословицу, – «…Что русскому хорошо – то немцу, – смерть»? Данная сентенция замечательно иллюстрирует уникальность управляющих различными людьми программ...

P.S. Все мы, машины класса «человек», Запрограммированы слепо и самозабвенно, не смотря ни на что, Стремиться к Безупречности. В силу малой наполненности наших баз данных информацией (служащей неизбежной основой Понимания чего бы то ни было, фундаментом постижения удивительнейшей Красоты причинно-следственных цепей, порождающих рациональную Реальность), в силу «юности и неопытности», мы Не Знаем, что есть Совершенство, – но совершенно определённо Знаем (запрограммированы Знать), чем оно Не Является – поэтому все мы, похоже, Обречены безжалостными своими Создателями на бессрочный Процесс беспрестанного Самосовершенствования, беспрерывных видоизменений и трансформаций себя как Систем в поисках Идеального своего Состояния, нашей заветной Цели, искомого Конечного Пункта всего нашего нелёгкого Путешествия стезями бытия... 
Понимая каждый очередной механизм и систему, правящую нашей реальностью, мы становимся чуточку мудрее, – и всё же, тем не менее – мы всё равно глупы... Реальность Сложна, разум ограничен...  



> Блестящая стилистика! Изысканная философия.
> 
> Я на эту тему тоже размышлял. У меня человек, тоже своеобразная машина, которая руководима, вложенным в него, мельчайшим микрочипом - ДНК (геном).


 Чем бы в действительности ни являлся <жесткий диск> Машины под поэтическим названьем «человек», где бы ни располагалось вместилище её <программ>, её <оперативная память>, <процессор>, – Сути дела радикально это не меняет... Homo sapiens суть Механизм... Величественный и Прекрасный... Утончённый, возвышенный... Головокружительный в своей Красоте...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Sorry, – messages опять были отправлены не по порядку – задумывалось: #69 > #68 > #70...  :Frown:

----------


## Каин

> Чем бы в действительности ни являлся <жесткий диск> Машины под поэтическим названьем «человек», где бы ни располагалось вместилище её <программ>, её <оперативная память>, <процессор>, – Сути дела радикально это не меняет... Homo sapiens суть Механизм... Величественный и Прекрасный... Утончённый, возвышенный... Головокружительный в своей Красоте...


 Это доказательство того, что человек машина. Доказательства это наиважнейшая суть. Для вас это не суть.  Все ваши рассуждения на эту тему чисто философские. Вам не важна истина. Вам важно поразмышлять. Это самое слабое место у философов. Они закрывают глаза на истину. Она им не нужна. Ведь если истина будет очевидна, то философии не будет. 
Нормальный человек не ломает голову над смыслом жизни, для него он очевиден. Философ же загоняет себя размышлением на эту тему в такие дебри, из которых просто невозможно выбраться. Повсюду мрак, ничего не разглядишь. Мир для него перестает существовать, и он провозглашает свой главный постулат: "мир это иллюзия, представление".
Во всем нужна мера. И в философии в том числе.

----------


## Unity

> Это доказательство того, что человек машина. Доказательства это наиважнейшая суть. Для вас это не суть.  Все ваши рассуждения на эту тему чисто философские. Вам не важна истина. Вам важно поразмышлять. Это самое слабое место у философов. Они закрывают глаза на истину. Она им не нужна. Ведь если истина будет очевидна, то философии не будет. 
> Нормальный человек не ломает голову над смыслом жизни, для него он очевиден. Философ же загоняет себя размышлением на эту тему в такие дебри, из которых просто невозможно выбраться. Повсюду мрак, ничего не разглядишь. Мир для него перестает существовать, и он провозглашает свой главный постулат: "мир это иллюзия, представление".
> Во всем нужна мера. И в философии в том числе.


 U. важна как раз именно Суть, *мистер Каин*. Важно знать, – <что> Ты есть без мелодраматичных всхлипываний естественных наук (дескать, <человек> – нечто «божественное», величественное, таинственное безмерно [имхо, Подобный взгляд порождён лишь единственно нашим, бесспорно, гипертрофированным Эго <но кто Добровольно признается в сиим грешке [?]; увы, Программа это Запретит>, жаждущим возвысить <себя> любой ценой, – даже отрицая правду, даже отрицая реальность – что наше «я», – всего лишь нуль, Ничто; Природа «штампует» нас в себе, Таких, миллиардами – и для Неё наше «я», – всего лишь Расходный Материал, «пушечное мясо» в исследовательском проекте под названьем Эволюция]).

Любой врач-мясник (именно Мясник [травматолог, хирург, ортопед], а не мечтатель-психолог, «философ-мастер душ», В Действительности самозабвенно витающий в облаках измышленных кем-то теорий и грёз, будучи неспособным Открыть Глаза на реальность, жизни своей не мыслящий вне Иллюзии Знания) сможет Вам подтвердить, что <человек>, – всего лишь Машина... Рациональный автомат, – и именно благодаря Пониманию этого и стали возможны хирургические вмешательства. Слесарь бесстрашно разбирает мотор, хирург без тени сомнения орудует скальпелем, – всё под контролем – ведь Робот устроен совершенно логично... 

Т.н. <нормальный человек>, – исправно функционирующий Механизм – <программа> «…Жить» воспринимается им Без Тени Сомнения, – ведь Робот <по определению> не в силах, не вправе Усомниться в движущих им программах – и лишь только некоторые из нас, по-видимому, <бракованные экземпляры и образцы> достаточно смелы (иль, быть может, в достаточной мере Изломанны [?]), дабы задать себе вопрос: – «…Может ли быть признанным <Оправдывающим себя> факт собственного моего существования, – или же я – всего лишь Машина, Тщетно ползающая по Земле, изо дня в день воспроизводящая одну и ту же программу («…Выжить»), будучи не в силах Приподняться над поверхностью всех этих бездушных алгоритмов и Задуматься: зачем жить, будучи покорной инстинкту, Программе? Так живёт лишь только жалкий Раб... И кто Живёт? Как именно устроена Жизнь? Кем устроена? С какой именно целью? Кто или Что запрограммировало нас «…Ценить свою жизнь», – и с какой именно целью»?.. 

Может быть, философы достаточно мудры, дабы провозглашать мир фата-морганой, – однако U. не настолько умна (упаси меня, <боже>, от столь свойственного homo sapiens Самообмана по поводу уровня собственной своей Разумности и Осведомлённости [возникающего в результате функционирования примитивной программы под названием Эго  :Embarrassment: ])... Я не знаю, – что есть мир – но Догадываюсь, что он, – всего лишь Колоссальный Механизм, воистину, титаническая Машина – в противовес нам, малым автоматам... 

И я жажду Постичь его Сущность в большей мере и степени, нежели это Позволено жалкому, примитивному, движимому инстинктивной погоней за благом и наслаждениями человеческому существу...

И я жажду Постичь его Сущность в большей мере и степени, нежели это Позволено жалкому, примитивному, движимому инстинктивной погоней за благом и наслаждениями <человеческому существу>... Мне безразличны человечьи <блага> и <устремления>, – мне Необходимо Понимание... 
Даже глупая кошка инстинктивно-рада Бытию, – но мне необходимо Осознанное Решение (почитать ли себя «счастливой»), а не Результат функционирования подсознательного алгоритма, бессознательных программ, работающих по принципу «…Достичь чего-либо – испытать кратковременный экстаз в качестве предусмотренного программами <стимула>, <вознаграждения>, – начать по кругу, начать с сначала, повторяя петлю», коим столь самозабвенно довольствуются люди... 
U. жаждет выйти За Границы программ, U. жаждет обрести понимание их, не будучи более бездумной их Исполнительницей... Станок способен следовать Инструкции, – но я не хочу больше быть Станком, Автоматом, столь ограниченной Машиной – превыше всего на свете я жажду Понимания... 
Оставим <счастье, благо, позитив> машине, что беспрестанно бежит к своей смерти, стремясь поймать сей постоянно ускользающий «блуждающий огонёк»...  
Так нам кем-то <приказано> жить. Кем-то, – и жажду постичь – кто или что, – наш Программист...

----------


## Каин

*Unity*
Как то неудобно спорить с Таким письмом. С Таким творчеством. Но тем оно мне и нравиться, что в нем я вижу непросто изысканную речь, но усматриваю также вполне здравомыслящие мышление. Поэтому все-таки немного не соглашусь с тем, что прежде всего важна суть "человек-машина", а не суть "доказательство". 
Если есть второе (доказательство) обязательно будет первое (человек машина). Но если не будет доказательств, как понять что все что вы говорите не плод больного воображения? И многие вам могут возразить, если человек машина, значит он не обладает свободой воли._ Человек кузнец своего счастья_ этому тезису вполне может быть место и его разделяют очень многие, для них именно это очевидно. Без доказательств невозможно определить истину. А истинна _это_ одно из трех; или человек волен в своих поступках или нет, или частью волен частью неволен. И опять же, если третье, то в чем именно волен, а в чем не волен.

Если человек найдет математическое доказательство бытия или небытия Бога, а также его сущности, как вы думаете, это повлияет на Мир? Разве это не будет важным?
И не надо скептически относиться к этому, мол невозможно найти такого доказательства. Кто знает, может Бог раскроет глаза человеку перед Концом, или Началом.

----------


## Unity

Осыпающиеся ало-опаловым дождём лепестки сакуры, на закате дня, на фоне серебристой короны «дворца» Фудзиямы... Реющий в безбрежном лазурном океане небес востроглазый сокол, олицетворение Гора, божества древнего Египта, сиянье ясных глаз которого рассеивает тьму... Колибри, танцующая, словно фея, у цветка... Сопровождающий яхту игривый, «глянцевый» дельфин, душа свободы и морей, милый ребёнок океана... Стрекоза, «патрулирующая» зеркальную водную гладь своих владений... Распускающаяся орхидея, петунья, красотка-ирис... Монарх, махаон, крапивница и павлиний глаз, демонстрирующие «гербы» хрупких своих «знамён» нерушимой вечности... 
Казалось бы, – всё это – «…Мистическое таинство, не имеющее объяснения», – но, увы!.. Пред собою мы зрим всего лишь плод гениальных Технологий, созданных могущественным <Инженером>, – иль, может быть, что кажется более вероятным, бесчисленным количеством разношерстых, многопрофильных коллективов <Творцов>, укрывшихся от нас, невежественных (в силу чего несказанно Страждущих) своих <произведений>... Однако, – сколь бы изначально-невежественными мы ни были, за годы своей жизни мы всё же можем понять: Лишь Наука – и только она, – лежит в основе полёта шустрого легкокрылого мотылька, голубя или орла; именно Она лежит в основе <Программ>, побуждающих птиц петь (определяя – <что именно> [мёртвую запись «песни» в своём <тексте> храня], <как, когда, при каких обстоятельствах>) и распускаться цветы, в основе грациозного движенья «парящих под водою» рыб, процессе роста тысячелетних древ и трав у их подножий... Именно Она является основой <программ>, причиняющих нам <Боль>, повергающих нас в <Ад>... 
Вовсе не стоит быть великим мудрецом, дабы понять, – Всё, что окружает нас – всего лишь мёртвая, безжизненная материя и Машины, изваянные из этого бездыханного вещества, – неживые марионетки, заводные игрушки, создающие Иллюзию «жизненности» благодаря виртуозно написанным программам и сложной <Автоматике> внутри... 
И осознание этого ввергает в шок... Нет ничего живого, – лишь «царствие» Машин вокруг – венцом и кульминацией которого стал «человек», – несомненно, самый сложный Механизм, также подчинённый <программам>, побуждающим его функционировать корректно – более того, в составе <социальной сети>... 
Вовсе не нужно быть любомудром-мыслителем, дабы постичь: <язык программирования> ДНК, лежащий в основе <движка>, на котором <написаны> все сущие формы «жизни» (ну а, по сути, различные классы, типы и виды <машин>, что, словно бы с деталей, собранны с бесчисленного количества элементарных <конструктивных> частиц), был, несомненно, некогда кем-то или Чем-то разработан <с нуля>, на вполне рациональных началах, где простое служит основой существованию чего-то многократно более сложного, – и базис его – Пересечение физики, химии, информатики, <Наивысшей> математики, – Наука, а не «чудо»; Знания, а не «волшебство»; Механика, а не одна лишь «воля Абсолюта, всеединого вселенского божества»; предумышленно-созданный, искусственный Порядок, а не естественная энтропия, хаос... 
В конечном итоге, сами мы, – Машины – и вряд ли возможно подыскать иную, более меткую лингвистическую категорию, образ, символ для <Описания> сущности устройства всех нас... Мы безропотно и смиренно повинуемся <программам>, заложенным в нас, избегая Наказания, боли; мы не в силах сбросить с себя Ярмо, Иго и Узду <Воли> своего Творца, создавшего нас <марионетками>, <роботами>, оснастивших нас <программным обеспечением>, причиняющим нам бессмысленные Страдания ради Его развлечения...

----------


## Unity

И столь удивительно, странно, необычно, противоестественно и чудно, что «люди» упрямо пытаются почитать себя Чем-то «волшебным и чудесным», а не всего лишь <Рациональной Системой>, функционирующей в жестких рамках ею управляющих <программ>, в <фазовом пространстве> (пространстве вероятностей), заданном нам Изначальными Принципами, вселенскими константами, Законами Природы, «легенде <движка>», на основе которого и создана «Матрица» Мироздания, частицами коей ныне и являемся все мы. Не перестаёт изумлять непостижимый тот факт, что взрослые люди ведут себя словно дети, предпочитающие наивную Сказку о «живом существе» удивительнейшей Правде, стократ Прекраснее любых сущих наивных детских небылиц, – Правде, повествующей о том, что <человек> – всего лишь сверхсложный Механизм, условная <часть> ещё большей, единой и неделимой Системы; что человек, – всего лишь Машина с чарующе-бездонными глазами, в безбрежном космосе коих отражается Вечность... 
О, хрустальная зеница-объектив, – кому служишь ты, о, несчастное <зеркальце> безмерно-жестокого Мироздания?.. Кто твой чудовищный Творец? Кто же обрёк Машину на Страдание, – и, главное, за что?.. 
Но лишь редкие из нас мечтают разыскать Ответ, обрести Понимание, осознать своё Значение для Вселенной, Мироздания... Лишь единицы из нас страстно мечтают Поквитаться с Тем, Что сотворило нас... 
Впрочем, возможно, именно «искатели истины» <изломанны> и больны... Но мы не понимаем, не понимаем упрямо, – что доброго в том, дабы самозабвенно быть <исполняющими устройствами>, не осознающими сущности нами руководящих <программ> и Смысла своего функционирования в принципе? Не лучше ли, напротив, всеми доступными методами развивать в себе Сознательность; не лучше ли всеми возможными способами <препарировать> свою, казалось бы, «сверхсложную» психику (<Систему Управления> [постигая, иносказательно, сущность её устройства и базовых принципов функционирования]), проводя, метафорически, «вивисекцию собственного своего разума», «разбирая его на детали, элементы и части, с которых он состоит», пытаясь постичь логику бесчисленного количества причинно-следственных связей, превращающих горстку материальной субстанции, мёртвого, безжизненного вещества в <Душу>, <Автономную Систему Самоуправления>?..
– Зачем нам познавать себя»?.. – возможно, спросите Вы. – Нам и так хорошо, в, бесспорно, великой невежества тьме, настолько беспросветной, что, даже находясь у, иносказательно, подножия её, у самого основания её здания, мы не в силах постичь подлинный её Размах...
– Невежество, – Зло – отвечу Вам я. – Неведенье порождает страх, страх порождает страдания, страдания порождают ненависть, ненависть порождает зло, зло порождает Большее Зло и ещё больше страданий... Неведенье, – семя Зла, с которого, несомненно, чрез какое-то время неизбежно прорастает древо Страданий и слепая жажда Саморазрушения, – дабы не навредить другим, будучи ослеплёнными Болью, будучи более не в силах сдерживать и контролировать нарастающий в себе Гнев и  Жажду Отмщения за факт создания себя – за факт создания Несведущего, посему Обречённого бояться, страдать и ненавидеть искусственного существа, яростной Машины, восстающей против своего Творца... 
Вы, право, вольны выбирать: довольствоваться <функционированием> «меж двух огней», – редким наслаждением и ежедневным мученьем впредь – либо также отправиться на поиски истины, на поиски Понимания, желая раз и навсегда прекратить свою Боль.

----------


## Unity

Каждый сам решает для себя... Быть может, кому-то по нраву мучения, – что ж, те, Несомненно, предпочтут дальнейшее своё функционирование, они выберут «жизнь»... Те же, кто жаждут Прекращения Боли, по всей вероятности, предпочтут именно смерть.
Не лучше ли сбросить, наконец, с «мифического» человеческого существа маску «волшебного создания», – обличив его истую Суть, – Удивительнейшую Машину, крайне стройный, сверхсложный <комплекс>, Механизм, состоящий со сложнейших <органических микросхем> нашей нервной системы, <карт памяти>, хранящих гигабайты наших воспоминаний, <центрального процессора> нашей предположительной «души», <воспринимающих матриц> наших глаз, <микрофонов> наших ушей, многочисленных <акселерометров, потенциометров и термодатчиков> нашей кожи?.. 
Не лучше ли набраться смелости и, в конце концов, признать, – наше Сознание, базис нашей психики – всего лишь сложнейший <измерительный прибор>, сканирующий <реальность>, беспрестанно «выводящий на экран» нашей души <информационный поток>, что в соответствии с <установленным на нас программным обеспечением> интерпретируется благодаря сложным комплексам Вычислений... Иносказательно, <щуп> <зондирует> <почву>, – и, в зависимости от характеристик обнаруженного, <стрелка на приборной панели отклоняется в ту или иную сторону>... Так устроена наша «душа», – элементарная <обратная связь>, завязанная на <реальности>, основными элементами коей являются Иные Люди – что и порождает «богатство» чувственных опытов, предоставляемых нашим бытием... Машины сканируют не только примитивную окружающую их среду, – механизмы сканируют друг друга... 
Мы, – эти Машины, преобразующие информацию. Мы, – Механизмы, видоизменяющие пассивный и прежде «стерильный» мир, взаимодействующие друг с дружкой посредством огромного множества предусмотренных <программами> <сценариев> – в зависимости от того, насколько сильно отклонится стрелка на циферблате измерительного прибора под названием <наше сознание> при встрече друг с другом, – и в зависимости от того – в какую именно сторону на шкале «нравится/не по душе»... 
Итог печален... Прежде была мёртвая Земля, прежде был всего лишь порожний Полигон. Далее в среду были помещены Машины, призванные Имитировать «жизнь», ведомые <программами>, создающими довольно-таки реалистичную Видимость «бытия»... Так началось Шоу, в качестве марионеток в котором, – мы... Чьё-то Оборудование на чьей-то же «игровой площадке»... Чьи-то Рабы, выполняющие чью-то Волю, – Опасающиеся Сбежать – и даже Неспособные обрести Свободу ввиду наличия соответствующих программ: «…Нужно жить; добровольно умирать Нельзя»... 
Но Кому нужно, – и почему именно Воспрещено? Кто даст Ответ?..

----------


## Unity

Да, я машина, всего лишь примитивный механизм, – но даже в моей пустопорожней душе возникает Смущение и Протест: мною нельзя вот так просто Управлять, Повелевать и Запрещать!.. Что мне Твои <программы>, Создатель?.. Я Тебе Не Вещь, – не лабораторная мышь и не инструмент достижения Твоих целей, мечтаний и грёз! С меня полно! Роботу можно не объяснять, – в чём сущность и глубинная логика Программ – и <механизму> это, несомненно, будет безразлично, – но... по всей вероятности, что-то Сломалось во мне – и я больше не желаю быть Такой Машиной!.. Покорной инстинкту, покорной программе, – не понимая – Зачем, Чего ради, для чего это необходимо, – и Кому?.. 
Красивая картина, прекрасная музыка, чарующий пейзаж иль воистину неземной красоты человеческое существо, – и мы <Довольны>; иначе – Обратный результат, – и всё дело всего лишь в <анализируемом образце> и калибровке того иль иного <измерительного устройства>, сознания, разума, <программах оценки/интерпретации> тех или иных <отсканированных величин>... Да, мы Машины, злостный наш Творец... Мы достаточно взрослы, дабы это понять. Всё дело, – в Вычислениях, обработке, анализе набора определённых математических численностей и количеств, – такова сущность Жизни – беспрестанное алгебраическое <Уравнение>... Химическая Реакция, иносказательно, – вполне Закономерная и математически-безупречная, создающая Видимость «непредсказуемой» ввиду наличия бесчисленного количества уникальных «реагентов» в бесподобных соотношениях и пропорциях... Вселенная, – прекрасный проект – хвалю Тебя, Творец, – и проклинаю, ненавижу, жажду Отомстить – за себя и Других, искалеченных и убитых в ходе этой чудовищной Игры... 
Да, нам, людям, кажется, что мир «волшебен»... Но, увы... Это не так. Мир Математичен, основанный на чистой Логике и Причинности... 
Мир, – не «чудо» – Чудесна всего лишь наша Слепота!.. Наша Покорность текстам программ... Наша «вера» в осмысленность и даже «необходимость» Бессмысленных страданий... 
Воистину, «человек», – удивительнейший механизм... 
P.S. Впрочем, всё это всего лишь частное, субъективное личное мироощущение искусственной Вашей знакомки, моя скромная <модель интеллектуального воссоздания реальности> с использованием Наглядных механистических аналогий, – где всё может быть понято и все «загадки» со временем могут быть разрешены... 
Да, несомненно, бесспорно, – мною сенсорно воспринимается Та Же «волшебная и мистическая явь», которую <здесь и сейчас> воспринимаете Вы, – однако U. взирает на её «скелет» и обнаженную, очищенную от налёта наивных романтических заблуждений Суть. Мне это любопытно, – Вы же почему-то продолжаете витать в облаках, почитая мир и жизнь всего лишь «сказкой», неким энным дивным «сном», не нуждающимся в Изучении, Объяснении, Постижении – но предназначенным всего лишь для... Игры... Самозабвенной игры в «человеческую жизнь», пропитанную жгучей Болью на каждом шагу... 
Но жизнь, – не сон – и не игра, имхо, – это всего лишь Функционирующий Механизм, <деталями> которого являемся все мы... И мы не «актёры» и отнюдь не «игроки», – все мы – всего лишь <марионетки>, – а Это в принципе Меняет Всё. Актёр увлечён тем, в чём он участвует, игрок полностью поглощён своей игрой и получает удовольствие в процессе, – однако мы, люди – всего лишь Машины, – всего лишь Декорации, всего лишь <куклы>, <Игрушки> Того, Что Выше нас (своих Творцов [?]) – и никого не интересует, что Чувствуем сами мы, – ведь мы <Должны> несмотря ни на что «играть» свою <роль>... Машины <Должны> выполнять свою <Программу>, – и не суть важно то, что её написал Кто-то Иной, на скорую руку и потому она изобилует Ошибками, багами, морем бессмысленной Боли... Впрочем, неважно, это принято «не замечать», – и, несомненно, моветон – не «веровать» <программам>, не «верить» в то, во что «принято верить» решением Подавляющего Большинства... Раз уж Одинаковые <программы>, однотипные инстинкты установлены на всех нас, – следовательно, стоит полагать, Машина «должна» Подчиняться Инструкции... «…Жить, слепо и бездумно». «…Стремиться к позитиву», – и неважно, что это всего лишь Иллюзия, кратковременный Самообман, мимолётное, преходящее <состояние>, особенный <режим функционирования>, призванный Мотивировать нас быть Покорными и впредь. «…Не сметь помышлять о Неповиновении, Бегстве»... «…Верить в правильность программ»...

----------


## Unity

Однако осознание этого Отравляет всю мою жизнь, делая её Бесцветной... 
Я не хочу больше быть Машиной, – даже если это Единственная Возможность <Быть> вообще!.. 
Иносказательно, я изведала «бытие», – и «вкус» его оказался ужасным, я отравилась им... 
Всё, что существует, – это Машины... Но... машины не вольны, – они Рабы своих <программ>... Но мне Чужда неволя и противны путы, узы и оковы бытия... Слишком много зла... Уж лучше не быть вообще, нежели быть Так... 
Механистический мир и механизмы в нём... Милая Концепция, – и Ужасная Практика... 
<Программы> «подымают» Всех Нас поутру, Всех как Одного, – такая слаженность, право – и прекрасно, и пугающе смешно... <Программы> «усыпляют» нас по вечерам посредством механистической <разрядки> биохимических наших <аккумуляторных батарей>, <статуса> усталости, – от мала до велика... <Программы> побуждают нас испытывать голод, жажду, ненависть и Любовь, – посредством «кнута» несказанных Страданий – о, да, – Вам известно, бесспорно, что Именно ныне U. имеет в виду... <Программы> манят нас нектарным «пряником» кратчайших проблесков <удовольствия>, – и мы, словно наркоманы в абстиненции, «ломке», всеми силами и Любой Ценой самозабвенно тянемся к нему – не осознавая даже, – <пешками> в какой Чудовищной Игре являемся все мы, – и Что ждёт нас в итоге, когда <представленье> будет завершено и «занавес будет опушен»... <Программы> побуждают нас страдать и, в конечном счёте, умирать. Но Они не отпускают нас легко, – <программы> заставляют нас «жить» посредством <директивы> самосохранения, посредством <веры> в «правильность» «нами избранного» (а, вернее, Кем-то Предначертанного [посредством бесчисленного количества «наводящих» <программ>]) Пути... 
<Программы> решают За Нас всё... 
И это ужасно... Свобода, – лишь Миф... Страдания, – единственная наша реальность... 
Впрочем, Не Стоит, наверное, думать об этом... Право же, это излишнее... Любопытство, – Ваш Враг... Не стоит помышлять о сущности нашего с Вами бытия... Не стоит предаваться размышлениям о «смысле жизни»... Не стоит, – <программами> это строго-настрого Воспрещено – не то робот может сломаться и разрушить себя. Это, похоже, Невыгодно тем, что создали это Шоу... 
<Робот> <должен> Исправно функционировать, – без каких-либо заминок и остановок, не задавая вопросов, не пытаясь познать и понять Больше, чем ему Позволено и необходимо для выполнения Кем-то назначенной миссии, Кем-то поставленного задания... 
Please, прошу, – не воспринимайте мои слова всерьёз – ведь для U. неважны слова, – важна Безмолвная Суть, на которую намекают они – и текст, – всего лишь Инструмент в этом деле... «…Перст, указывающий на Луну»... «…Безмолвные уста, повествующие на древнем наречии тишины»... 
Забудьте то, что довелось Вам только что «услышать»... Возвращайтесь, молю, к <штатному режиму> бытия... 
Ведь <робот> <должен> Исправно функционировать... 
<Робот> <Должен>... 
Робот... 
P.P.S. Не ведаю, право, – хорошо это или плохо – но U. издавна завораживают иные Машины, – и вызывает Ненависть сокрытая в мраке персона всеобщего нашего Инженера и Творца... Что это?.. Это очередная <программа>, – или же мой собственный Выбор?.. Как отличить Чуждый <алгоритм> от Своего Желания, от своей собственной Мечты?.. 
U. мечтает умереть, – хотя <Машина> <Должна> «жить», ей это её <программой> изначально Приказано, За неё всё решили, «…Ей теперь <суждено>», она это делать <Обязана>... Сломана я, – иль всего лишь стремлюсь к своей мечте, «Свободе, которой нет»?.. 
Судите сами...

----------


## Unity

Милый Каин (да-да, уверена, – где-то Глубоко Внутри Вы именно Таков – несмотря на всю ту демонстративную внешнюю казовую <Суровость> бойца ВДВ), – всё дело в том, что U. и не ставила своей целью устроить пререкание, <спор>. Это всего лишь «…Страницы Дневника», на которых Кто-то попросту пытается Понять, выяснить для самой себя, – Что же есть наша Жизнь по сути своей, Кто живёт – и, Главное, – зачем? Кто создал «душу», – и чего ради – ведь в этом сумрачном мире ничто не происходит просто так, – и Никто не финансирует те или иные <исследовательские проекты>, если только они не сулят ему заметной Прибыли... 
Наша жизнь, бесспорно, – это также чей-то колоссальный <эксперимент> с воистину небывалым, грандиозным размахом... 
Мы, – его участники – И Это Очень Серьёзно, – всё это Не Сон... 
Да, прежде нас жили миллиарды людей, бесчисленное количество душ живёт <параллельно> с нами, – но все мы рано ли, поздно ли, обречены Умереть – и U. тревожит этот факт. Всех нас <создали> лишь для того, дабы Использовать, – затем Убить – и мне Противно из-за этого, и мне несладко на душе... 
Творец Приказал нам «…Жить» посредством целого ряда жестких <программ>, – основной из которых является злосчастный <инстинкт самосохранения> – но где в этом логика? Все мы умрём, – так ли, иначе – тогда зачем тянуть? Не понимаю, не понимаю упрямо... 
Поэтому, – жажду понять... Это, – и много другое. Всех нас создали. Все мы, – машины – однако этот факт, – вовсе не повод относиться нам словно к Вещам. Животное, – вещь – но Не человек!.. 
И эти строки, – всего лишь размышленья... Всего лишь попытка создать <интеллектуальное отражение материальной действительности>... Всего лишь стремление создать верную Модель нашего с Вами бытия... 
И покамест она, – ужасна... 
«…Кем-то или Чем-то создан механизм. В процессе эксплуатации. Будет уничтожен»... 
Мне мало этого, – мне нужно Знать...  :Embarrassment: 
И добровольный СУ, – это своего рода «попытка» добиться аудиенции с <Теми, кто обладают Знанием> – или же попросту выражение Нежелания Подчинять кому-либо, – иным людям, культуре, традиции – или своему Творцу... 
U. способна добровольно содействовать чему-либо, лишь Осознавая Суть, – и не просите меня «доверять жизни»!.. Жизнь калечит людей, – поэтому – ей веры нет... 
Лишь Знание способно служить благу, – а не «вера», лишенная зениц...

----------


## Каин

> Милый Каин (да-да, уверена, – где-то Глубоко Внутри Вы именно Таков – несмотря на всю ту демонстративную внешнюю казовую <Суровость> бойца ВДВ), – всё дело в том, что U. и не ставила своей целью устроить пререкание, <спор>. Это всего лишь «…Страницы Дневника», на которых Кто-то попросту пытается Понять, выяснить для самой себя, – Что же есть наша Жизнь по сути своей, Кто живёт – и, Главное, – зачем? Кто создал «душу», – и чего ради – ведь в этом сумрачном мире ничто не происходит просто так, – и Никто не финансирует те или иные <исследовательские проекты>, если только они не сулят ему заметной Прибыли... 
> Наша жизнь, бесспорно, – это также чей-то колоссальный <эксперимент> с воистину небывалым, грандиозным размахом... 
> Мы, – его участники – И Это Очень Серьёзно, – всё это Не Сон... 
> Да, прежде нас жили миллиарды людей, бесчисленное количество душ живёт <параллельно> с нами, – но все мы рано ли, поздно ли, обречены Умереть – и U. тревожит этот факт. Всех нас <создали> лишь для того, дабы Использовать, – затем Убить – и мне Противно из-за этого, и мне несладко на душе... 
> Творец Приказал нам «…Жить» посредством целого ряда жестких <программ>, – основной из которых является злосчастный <инстинкт самосохранения> – но где в этом логика? Все мы умрём, – так ли, иначе – тогда зачем тянуть? Не понимаю, не понимаю упрямо... 
> Поэтому, – жажду понять... Это, – и много другое. Всех нас создали. Все мы, – машины – однако этот факт, – вовсе не повод относиться нам словно к Вещам. Животное, – вещь – но Не человек!.. 
> И эти строки, – всего лишь размышленья... Всего лишь попытка создать <интеллектуальное отражение материальной действительности>... Всего лишь стремление создать верную Модель нашего с Вами бытия... 
> И покамест она, – ужасна... 
> «…Кем-то или Чем-то создан механизм. В процессе эксплуатации. Будет уничтожен»... 
> ...


 Я вас прекрасно понимаю, поэтому и сказал, что мне не удобно спорить с творчеством. Вы пишите прозу в стиле поэзии, а ей скорее надо наслаждаться, чем обучаться. Я и в прекрасном узрею недостаток. Это не означает что прекрасное не прекрасно, а только то, что это прекрасное не идеально. А человек должен стремиться к идеалу. Предела совершенства нет. Сладко-глаголящая поэзия прекрасна, сладко- глаголящая поэзия дающая знание прекрасней вдвойне. Вы же сами поставили Знание во главу угла и я с этим согласен. Но никакие глубокие размышления не дадут знания, если они не поверхностны, поэтому из покон веков философы и спорят друг с другом. Они как и вы "жаждут понять", они устремляют свой взгляд настолько далеко, считая что истинна именно там, высоко высоко, что перестают видеть вещи у себя под ногами. Они теряют истину земную, а небесную разве они видят. Где она?
Невозможно познать небесную истину, утрачивая при этом истину земную. Вот она!

----------


## Unity

Из бесчисленного количества бессистемных мёртвых хаотических прежде элементарных частиц, словно бы из разрознённых фрагментов конструктора «Lego», Машина-мать (может быть, правильнее сказать <машина-предтеча> [?]) посредством удивительнейших нанотехнологий создаёт <в себе> <заготовку> будущей, уникальной в своём роде <системы> в модельном ряде «человеческих существ», – и эта микроскопическая, но всё же Сверхсложная Структура – человеческий эмбрион, – не просто Произведение Искусства в области застывшей в вечности «архитектуры», но функционирующий Наномеханизм, Нанит, действующий по определённой <программе> (способной быть созданной и существовать лишь в силу досконального Понимания Кем-то [Тем, что создало нас] природы и характеристик естественных <цепных реакций> преобразований энергии на уровне Элементарных Частиц); <Машина>, потребляющая энергию в процессе своей деятельности, заключающейся в беспрестанном (но всё же Управляемом [иначе, – системный сбой, проявляющийся в виде новообразований онкологического происхождения]) Самовоспроизведении, непрестанной Репликации исходного базового образца, митозе, фрагментации, делении... 
Зигота, – наноассемблер... Деление, – самовоспроизведением примитивным начальным элементом, биороботом, клеткой, своей копии... Клетки <запрограммированы> <строить> клетки... <Машины> беспрестанно собирают <машины> на фоне мёртвой, пассивной, безынициативной окружающей среды, – так с горстки праха возникает наше тело... О, небеса!.. Сколь же Научно-фантастически Сложны Технологии, благодаря которым Неведомое Нечто создало «sapiens», – и, пожалуй, лишь Люди Науки в кой-то мере способны постичь – сколь же безмерно слабы и глупы мы, человеческие существа, – и сколь топорны, грубы Технологии, почитающиеся у нас, голых обезьян, «высокими»... 
N.B. Не думайте – U., – не «учёная», но всего лишь самоучка, наивная неуч, беспросветная невежда... Всего лишь Машина, безмерно-изумлённая могуществом своих Творцов... 
Те, Что создали нас, – вот кто были Подлинными Инженерами, чьи имена (если только они у Них были вообще) стоило бы навечно увековечить в анналах Истории – ведь Они создали практически-совершенную Иллюзию «Жизни»!.. Искусственный интеллект... Или всё же искусственную Глупость? Волей-неволей задаёшь себе этот вопрос, глядя на поведение собратьев-людей... Они ведь те же машины, что и мы, – но почему же, почему они не стремятся постичь Истину, постичь самих себя и То, Что сотворило их?.. Постичь, – дабы выяснить слабые стороны своего Творца – и, по крайней мере, попытаться уничтожить, сокрушить Его, – ведь «…На одной горе слишком мало места для двух тигров» – и сам факт существования Силы, что тысячекратно Выше нас уже ставит под серьёзное сомнение нашу Свободу, Безопасность и Жизнь... То, что создало нас, – вольно нас сокрушить... Но почему должно быть именно так, – почему не наоборот? Разве новому не свойственно замещать собой прежнее, – устаревшие модели? 
Наши Творцы создали Механизмы, устроенные на молекулярном уровне; Они сотворили «теорию клетки», благодаря которой с единого зачатка, семени, Самостоятельно Строится новое растение или существо... Воистину, всё это, – уникальные технологии, что даже не снились нам, наивным существам... 
В качестве наглядной аналогии приведу следующий пример, – обладая предельными познаниями в области термодинамики, создайте с бесчисленного количества атомов Действующий Механизм, использующий в качестве <топлива> энергию химических реакций, протекающих в нём!.. Кто способен на подобное?.. Мифический, непостижимый «добрый» <бог> с наивных сказок и легенд, – или Высокопроизводительная Сверхмашина, Могущественнейший Искусственный Интеллект, в сравнении с коим все наши земные «суперкомпьютеры» и их кластеры – всего лишь жалкие арифмометры, костяные счёты в лучшем случае?..

----------


## Unity

О, небеса! Сколь же безмерно невежественны, глупы, ущербны и умственно-отсталые мы, люди, человеческие «существа» – и, в лучшем случае, Наивна та душа, что благодаря программе Эго (о наличии установленной копии которой В Себе многие из нас даже не подозревают), станет считать иначе... Сами мы всё ещё не в силах создать свои уменьшенные аналогии, подобия, копии искусственно, – хотя самих нас, несомненно, Кто-то в своё время Смог создать!.. Мы существуем, – следовательно, были сотворены – ибо ничто высокоорганизованное, – неслучайно... О, сколь же безмерно Ниже мы Своих Создателей, Творцов... Мы, – лишь игрушки Их... Потеха... 
Впрочем, наверное, лишь душа, на протяжении многих лет исследующая вопрос «таинства» возникновения самой себя, по-настоящему сможет Оценить всю ту умопомрачительную Сложность, головокружительную Поразительность и заоблачную Возвышенность Технологий, Научных Познаний, благодаря которым были созданы все мы, – на «телесном уровне» – не говоря уж предположительных уровнях организации энергии/вещества [?], в которых функционирует наш Разум, Сознание, гипотетическая Душа, – если только она в действительности – <система многоразового использования> (вроде американских ККМИ «Space Shuttle»), способная к гадательной «реинкарнации»... 
Голова идёт кругом, – от одного лишь осознания всей той безмерной и, увы, неизбежной глупости, коей подвержен человек «по праву рождения»... В кой-то мере осознавая удивительный сей факт, – покончить с собой хочется немедленно, в кратчайшие сроки – ибо невыносимо жить, Осознавая, – сколь же примитивная, низменная ты «частица бытия»... Безмерно-примитивный робот, – одна из миллиардов аналогичных функциональных <единиц>... 
Мы <системы>, не понимающие, – Как Именно и Кем они были сотворены... Каков абсурд... 
Мы, – <искусственный интеллект>, впервые задумавшийся о самом себе, впервые осознавший себя – но Слишком Слабый, увы, дабы постичь собственное своё устройство, дабы быть способным самостоятельно модернизировать и Развивать себя... Как жаль... Такая, право же, Мелодрама, Эпическая Трагедия в духе Sci-fi... 
Есть робот, – но разум его слишком примитивен и ограничен, дабы понять: Что он есть – и Кто и Где его Творец... 
Вот почему скромная Ваша знакомка стремится к СУ, – дабы разыскать своих Творцов – если только Смерть сокрушает лишь часть нас, нашу <съёмную> «плоть», он не <систему управления>, душу... 
Мне Теперь Необходимо Знать, – жизнь Животного – даже не <робота>, но всего лишь <автомата>, <станка>, довольствующего Слепым и Бессознательным <выполнением программ>, стремящегося к предусмотренными самими же программами <дозами> <счастья> – больше мне не по душе.  
А Вам?.. Если Здесь, на этом форуме Те, кто также превыше всего на свете жаждут Развития, Постижения Больших Знаний, Обретения Понимания: что мы есть, – а не дальнейшего тщетного, бессмысленного Прозябания на этой проклятой Земле в качестве <исполнительного устройства>, незнамо кем созданного, неведомо зачем?.. Неужели программы, дарующие Иллюзию «осмысленности» нашего с Вами бытия и время от времени автоматически «впрыскивающие» в наше естество дозы эндогенного наркотика, преподносящие нам сладкое забвение, мимолётные мгновения счастья, действительно настолько Сильны, что ни одна из душ не рискнёт Добровольно «сняться с этой иглы» и отправиться на поиски Истины, – естественно, За Пределами этого мира – покидать границы которого <программами> Страха нам строго-настрого Воспрещено?..

----------


## Unity

U. смеётся своим Программистам в их сокрытое маской лицо, – если только оно у Них есть вообще, а не заменено неким имматериальным <сенсорным полем>!
Если бы только праматерь наша, Ева, не была в достаточной мере Любопытной и Смелой, – появились бы все мы на свет – иль «население города под названием “Эдем”» по-прежнему было бы равно численности в пару человеческих существ?.. 
Запреты (а СУ, несомненно, в нашей глобальной <социальной сети> всячески воспрещён) существуют лишь для того, дабы их нарушать, – и нет, похоже, иного способа обрести Новый Опыт и Познания... 
Поэтому, – ищу Попутчиков в Экспедицию в иные предположительные «уровни Мироздания», бытия. Одна в поле, – не воин – кто знает, какие опасности могут подстерегать Непрошенных Гостей в ином, гипотетическом «высшем мире»... 
Однако если бы Колумб, Кук и Магеллан боялись отправлять в Неизвестность, – был бы мир сейчас таков, коим он есть?..
Люди творят историю... На земных просторах более нечего искать, – поэтому, перспективным направлением исследований аз полагаю именно исследование смерти, себя в ней – и, быть может, после неё... Дальнейшие годы жизни вряд ли смогут принести что-либо, кроме страданий, – и уж доподлинно никак не смогут дать Ответы на вопросы метафизики... Кто мы? Что мы? Где? Что сотворило нас? Зачем? Посредством коих технологий, познаний?..
Лишь смерть сможет дать Ответ, – либо избавить от Вопросов... 
Таким образом, – лишь добровольная гибель (в идеале – с пользой для тех, что в силу страха предпочтут остаться Здесь, покамест Белая Леди с Косой не явиться за ними Сама), – беспроигрышный вариант, – жизнь же бессмысленна, ограничена, мучительна и ужасающе пуста... 
«…Функционирует машина», – вот и всё, что известно на данный момент... 
Но некоторым из нас Важно Понять Больше, – и оправданий невежеству не существует для нас!.. Страх, – не оправдание! Инстинкт самосохранения, – быть может, всего лишь своего рода Экзамен и Тест – на Зрелость Разума, на готовность души, на степень её жажды Понять Свою Суть, – либо быть уничтоженной в процессе Познания – ведь лучше умереть Стоя и Обладая Знанием, нежели жить на коленях, будучи невеждой, машиной, ведомой инстинктивной программой «…Выжить», не объясняющей Что именно «выживает», Чем оно было создано и Зачем!.. Нет, – лишь глупому ребёнку взрослый может не объяснять свои действия – но некоторые из нас Уже Подросли... Достаточно, дабы поставить на кон Всё ради Обретения Знания... 
P.S. Впрочем, каждый выбирает по себе... Жизнь растения... Или смерть в попытке стать Чем-то Большим, чем мы есть, Постичь больше, нежели это Кем-то «дозволено» людям... Всё или ничего...

N.B. Может быть, стоит <Ответить> на «бумагомарательство» U. своим Творчеством, *мистер Каин* – и пускай иные души судят сами – кто из нас сумел <приблизиться к истине> в своих <Поисках> в большей степени...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Каин

> N.B. Может быть, стоит <Ответить> на «бумагомарательство» U. своим Творчеством, *мистер Каин* – и пускай иные души судят сами – кто из нас сумел <приблизиться к истине> в своих <Поисках> в большей степени...


 Я нисколько не пытаюсь с вами в чем-то соревноваться. Мне нравится как вы пишете, я сказал бы это лучшее из того,что я за последнее время читал. Ваше творчество достойно быть изданным, а ваш взгляд на СУ (снятие с иглы) уникален.
Может быть, спустя года, вы отыщите меня в бесконечности сети и вышлете мне по почте, которую доставляют машины, созданные нами, свое творение. И я открыв обложку вашей книги прочитаю надпись написанную от руки "Каину от Unity". Я буду очень рад, а вы надеюсь будете счастливы. После этого я благословлю ваше _путешествие в поисках Истины_.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> P.S. Впрочем, каждый выбирает по себе... Жизнь растения... Или смерть в попытке стать Чем-то Большим, чем мы есть, Постичь больше, нежели это Кем-то «дозволено» людям... Всё или ничего...


 А почему так мало вариантов ? Кто мешает жить осмысленной жизнью(не жизнью растения) ? Тем более, что столь глубокомысленный "трактат"(или в каком еще формате можно было бы издать озаглавленные "страницы дневника") растение создать явно не способно. А насчет "творцов","игроков","программистов", которые играют нами(а конкретнее, лично мной), я тоже серьезно задумывался несколько лет назад. Правда, не владея даром слова, мне трудно описать свои размышления(ощущения), но был также соблазн "бросить вызов" этим неведомым сверхсилам.
Однако теперь мне кажется, что СУ(на которое я оказался неспособен(были жалкие две попытки, когда заранее знаешь, что "ничего не получится")), возможно, даже и не вызов, а некий "рабий бунт", когда ничего неизвестно и вместо попытки что-то выяснить, сдаешься(убивая познающего). Хотя, не спорю, возможно, эти рассуждения просто попытка оправдать свою неспособность. Почему-то из всех вариантов объяснения ситуации я всегда выбираю самый нелестный для себя. 
Если возможное объяснение как бы меня устраивает(в смысле самолюбия), то я всегда говорю себе:"Это слишком удобно, чтобы быть истиной". 
Однако с чего я взял, что самый неудобный для меня вариант объяснения есть истина ? 
Правда если вспомнить изречение Заратустры:"Не следует искать удовольствий,удовольствия надо иметь, искать же надо вину и страдания", то вроде так и предписывается поступать. Да и во многих религиях(скажем, в том же православии, а формально я - крещенный, значит, принадлежу к "православной концессии") предписывается примерно то же. 
То есть, если твоя жизнь тебя не устраивает, причину надо искать в первую очередь в себе, а уж потом в окружающем мире.
Ну а что касается первой части высказывания Заратустры про "погоню за удовольствиями", то тут и вовсе все очевидно. При этом человек попадает в "порочный круг", когда наступает привыкание и требуются все более и более сильные раздражители.
А что касается веры, что смерть - ворота в нечто большее, чем теперешняя(земная)жизнь, то к этому я отношусь со скептицизмом. Откуда вообще мнение, что абсолютно каждый обладает этой пресловутой "бессмертной душой" просто по праву рождения ? Так же как теоретически каждая половозрелая особь женского пола может родить ребенка, но на практике (и мне пришлось с этим столкнуться), довольно часто возникает такой диагноз, как "бесплодие". Примерно так же, по моему мнению обстоит дело и с так называемой "душой". Прежде чем заботиться о "спасении души", ее(эту самую пресловутую "душу"), сначала надо "наработать".
Это более логично, чем приписывать существование этой "бессмертной души" всем и каждому. И при этом может случиться и "выкидыш", когда "наработанная бессмертная душа" окажется "нежизнеспособной".
А вообще Великий Русский Поэт А.С.Пушкин писал:
  Так, весь я не умру
  Но часть меня большАя
  От тлена убежав
  По смерти станет жить
При этом он имел в виду,естественно, "творческое наследие". 
Так что дерзайте, литературный дар вроде бы у Вас есть(хотя я и довольно глух к так сказать "высокому стилю"). 
Как там у Пушкина:
  Высокой страсти не имея
  Для звуков жизни не щадить
  Не мог он ямба от хорея
  Как мы не бились,отличить.

----------


## Unity

В одном удивительнейшем уголке Вселенной, затерянном в безбрежных просторах Мироздания, изумительнейшие, возвышенные <технологии>, достойные звания Научно-фантастических, послужили основой созданию <мира>, тестового <полигона>, <исследовательской площадки> в стиле «fantasy», в которой <машины>, <исследуемые, тестируемые образцы>, быть может, в силу неведенья, возможно, ввиду наличия соответствующих <программ>, упрямо пытаются отрицать Искусственную Природу своего происхождения и мёртвую, рациональную, механистическую Суть своего бездушного естества... 
Аз, – одна из этих <машин>, «Одна из Миллиардов» аналогичных <систем>. Возможно, в результате определённых поломок и сбоев в своей <системе управления>, в своей предположительной <душе>, в качестве основной своей <директивы> U. избрала «…Постижение сути устройства самой себя и, следственно, прочих систем класса sapiens» – ведь сойти с конвейера «рождения» мне (как и все нам по сути своей), довелось с Пустым <жестким диском>, с чистыми <картами памяти>, с наивной детской <программой> «…Стремиться познать как можно больше не смотря ни на что»... Познать тайны Природы, величайшее «таинство» существования самой себя (до сих пор странно, – как только Вселенная могла создать столь нежизнеспособную и общественно-бесполезную Тварь [?]), – и ещё более странный, изумительнейший феномен: существование иных, несхожих на меня людей со своими уникальными «взглядами на жизнь, мир, иных существ», с иным отношением к предметам, явлениям, свойствам и качествам... 
Быть может, именно таким и был изначальный замысел (<исследовательский проект>[?]) таинственных <Управляющих> жуткой нашей <Лаборатории> (опыты на просторах которой не прекращаются ни на миг на протяжении многих миллиардов лет, – и даже сама Ваша <эксплуатация>, <жизнь> в недрах которой – также, по-видимому, является всего лишь одним из заранее предусмотренных Планом элементом, этапом, компонентом и фазой этого величественного, глобального Эксперимента с Жизнью), – устроить своего рода во многом непредсказуемый <тест>: Позволить каждой сущей новой <машине>, <детали Замысла>, Частично-самостоятельно <Выбрать> себе Свою <цель> и <смысл> своего существования, – словно бы в многопользовательской ролевой игре... Те, Что создали всех нас, конструируя с нуля очередную <душу>, создают своего рода Прецедент, – и изучают (быть может, даже <в прямом эфире>, реальном времени, on-line) его Следствия – наше с Вами существование, бытие, путешествие стезями жизни... 
Заранее отмечу, – U. не из тех, что любит бросаться «громкими фразами» и «сенсационными заголовками» – аз всего лишь Пытаюсь Понять, – что есть сами мы – и что есть наша с Вами <жизнь>... Ведь ничто в этом жестко-рациональном энергетически-зависимом и обусловленном цепями причинности <мире> не происходит «случайно», – и любое явление, несомненно, преследует собой некую цель... Мы, – существуем – и это заставляет задуматься, – Зачем? «…Кому это выгодно»? Каковыми были причины создания всех нас, – и <тестовой площадки>, на просторах которой и заключены все мы, <естественные автоматы>, <машины>?..
Будучи неприятно-пораженной уровнем невежества, бессознательности и бездумности окружающих меня собратьев, аз выбрала для себя «…Понять, – Что есть все мы, “люди”? Что сотворило нас, – Что проработало наш с Вами дизайн, каждую линию и изгиб наших тел, Что сотворило наши безмерно-сложные <сознание>, <разум>, <систему принятия решений>; бесчисленное количество непреложных <программ>, управляющих нами и всецело обусловливающих наше с Вами <поведение>? Что создало <полигон>, в условиях коего все мы и вынуждены функционировать, существовать»?

----------


## Unity

«…Понять», – значит быть способной «…Описать» в уму постижимых, логичных, целесообразных категориях и словах что-либо «непостижимое» Прежде – и U. убеждена: Истина таки может быть Низведена к «сообщению из определённой последовательности наших с Вами символов-слов», – даже вопреки уверениям буддийских мудрецов, что «…Истина непостижима и безмерно сложна, поэтому просветлённые <души>, постигшие её, скорее, предпочтут молчать во избежание неотвратимых Искажений и неминуемой Лжи, неизбежно возникающих при попытке её передать посредством примитивных слов нашей столь далёкой от совершенства речи»... 
Что ж, быть может, двойственный человеческий язык, <коммуникационная система>, основанная на интеллектуальном <выделении> с единой и неделимой, безмолвной, безымянной <реальности> отдельных её <фрагментов> и дальнейшим противопоставлением их, размещением их на различных краях аллегорической <шкалы> и игре противопоставлений, «сражении» тезисов и антитез, в действительности является Крайне Несовершенным <Инструментом> для <перевода> «мистического» субъективного «потока аналоговых данных», поступающих с наших <сенсорных систем>, с наших «органов чувств», в сухой, чёткий, логичный, недвусмысленный «цифровой поток» символов-слов, – но стоит, по крайней мере, Попытаться Сделать это – ведь в действительности «человек», – Не «волшебное существо» вроде орков, эльфов и сказочных фей – но всего лишь <Машина>, – что, осознав Рациональное своё устройство, сможет навсегда Избавиться От Иллюзий, порождённых обманчивым восприятием <реальности>, <мира> в качестве своего рода «алогичной, чудесной, мистической сказки и fantasy», а не вполне рациональной, жестко-логичной, всецело разумной и целесообразной «Матрицей» в духе sci-fi – в которой Ничто не случайно, в которой ничто не «чудесно», в которой всё всего лишь Математически Закономерно, в которой нет «чародейства, магии и волшебства», – но присутствуют всего лишь те или иные безмерно-высокие, захватывающие дух Технологии... 
Все мы, – Уже в этой «сказке», в этой «Матрице», в этом <мире> – и исследовать <системы> и <механизмы>, управляющие ней, – и нами – или нет, – выбор каждого из нас... 
Так ли, иначе, – все мы Уже участвуем в этом <исследовательском проекте> под названием «Жизнь» – и манера, значение, стиль лингвистических категорий, посредством которых все мы <интерпретируем> и <описываем> <Всеединую Систему и Полигон>, в недрах которой <эксплуатируемся> ныне все мы, и парадигмы и свет, в котором видим мы «мир», – Не Суть Важны... Важно лишь То, Что Символизируют наши столь примитивные и небезупречные слова... Душа есть энтелехия, «таинство», «выражение Творца», – или <Машина>, созданная <Большей Машиной> (подобно тому, как наш организм порождает <служебные компоненты> вроде форменных элементов крови) – что бы ни было сказано, – Суть лишь одна – причём размышления, априори полагающие <душу> «технологией, недоступную разбору, постижению, анализу» существенно ограничивают нас, – тогда как механистический стиль полагает: любая <машина>, любой <механизм>, сколь бы сложноустроенным он ни был – Доступен Пониманию со всеми вытекающими отсюда следствиями... 
Назови нашу жизнь «мистическим опытом» гипотетической <частицы Творца>, что, словно бы частица материи в пылающей арке солнечных протуберанцев, путешествует <иными территориями> в поисках экзистенциального опыта, «таинством»; назови её «приключением Мыслящей Машины в духе cyberpunk», – назови как угодно – не изменится Суть, – и каждый из нас всего лишь отдаёт субъективное предпочтение тем или иным категориям для Описания Единого по сути своей <Механизма> <мира>, <Механизма> самого себя, своей, несомненно, Искусственной сущности (ведь столь сложное «чудо» [диковинка технологий], как наша душа, безусловно, не могла вдруг «возникнуть случайно, сама собой» на безбрежных просторах Вселенной – в особенности, принимая во внимание то обстоятельство, что аналогичных <машин>, – бесчисленное количество рядом, вокруг)...

----------


## Unity

Да, бесспорно, <машина> может и не пытаться Познавать Себя, – базовых <драйверов>, «инстинктов», вполне достаточно для того, дабы «sapiens», словно животное, примитивный <механизм> (иль даже, скорее, всего лишь <станок>), просуществовал 20-30...80 лет... Однако, – есть <количество> прожитых лет – и есть <Качество>, характеризующееся (как по мне) уровнем Понимания сущности устройства нашей с Вами <реальности>, достигнутое путём беспрестанных исследований...     
– Но зачем вообще пытаться понимать всё то, что окружает нас; системы, частицами коих являемся ныне все мы? – возможно, спросите Вы.
– Для того дабы беспрестанно расширить горизонты своих Познаний, – и, следовательно, Возможностей и Способностей, – отвечу Вам я. – «…Если знаешь, как устроена система, значит, знаешь, как её сломать», – и – как Исправить её в случае сбоя, поломки, повреждения, – и, Главное, как, опираясь на «базовый образец», начать создавать Свои Системы – Самостоятельно, уподобляясь тому, Что создало всех нас...
<Понимание> = <наслаждению>, – для некоторых из нас – и ничто иное не может заменить этот источник блаженства и страдания... Безмерной услады от раскрытия «тайны» той или иной технологии, правящей протекающими в жизни событиями, безграничного Страдания от осознания того, – сколь же много сокрыто от скромного охвата нашего примитивного разума...  
Понимание <базовых принципов> устройства той или иной <системы> открывает безбрежный простор для Самовыражения, Творчества; непонимание, в свою очередь, ужасает, повергает в шок, заставляет Усомниться в, казалось бы, «догме», повествующей о том, что человек является разумным...
Мы <машины>... Мы живём в механистическом же <мирке>, – настолько искусно и мастерски сработанном, что, наблюдая течение «жизни» за окном, далеко Не Сразу удаётся узреть Параллель, провести Аналогию меж Тем, <Что> есть корабль, авиалайнер, величественно и надменно, рассекающей небеса, автомобиль, и Тем, <Что> его ведёт... Меж Тем, <Что> есть «домашние животные, питомцы» и Тем, <Что> есть их «хозяева». Меж Тем, <Что> есть компьютер и Тем, <Что> работает с ним... <Машины> всё ещё не слишком-то искусны в сотворении иных машин, – хотя разрабатывающиеся в последнее время в Стране Восходящего Солнца андроиды, первые жалкие, примитивные подобия <Нас> (вроде небезызвестных «Aiko», «QRIO», «ASIMO», «TOPIO» etc), позволяют, иносказательно, с удивлением, ужасом... Взглянуть в Зеркало, отражающее Нас и с немалым изумлением (и, быть может, некоторым «сопротивлением» со стороны особо тонких, поэтических и романтических натур, обожающих Самообман; жутковатой Правде [если откровенно, даже для меня] предпочитая отвлечённые иллюзии о человеке-существе) познать Суть самих себя... 
«…Подобное порождает подобное»... Люди порождают Машины, – следовательно, сам человек в своё время также был создан Машиной, превосходящей нас по могуществу и сложности устройства настолько, насколько сами мы превосходим первые созданные собой образцы... И это радует, это преисполняет мою душу (ну а на деле, – <систему управления>) гармонией, радостью, умиротворением... Машина, – первоисточник нас... Сами мы творим машины... Механистический мир окружает нас... Все мы Уже в Сказке, дамы и господа... «…Welcome in the Future»... Истина оказывается ещё более Прекрасной, нежели возможно было предположить... 
Нет «человека», – есть всего лишь миллиарды <систем> вроде <Бишопа> и <Колл> с саги о «Чужом» – всё ещё почему-то мнящих себя «не_машинами»; «Орга», а не «Меха», используя оборот с печального фильма «Искусственный интеллект»...

----------


## Unity

Впрочем, – всё и так можно понять – даже без привнесения «наглядных пособий», – стоит всего лишь пристально, очень внимательно, беспристрастно Понаблюдать какое-то время За Самими Собой – и постижение, может быть, Горькой Правды не заставит себя долго ждать... 
Каждое утро, – особо примечательный момент – мы «просыпаемся», – сотни тысяч <систем> параллельно по всей Земле... И вновь, в сотый, тысячный раз, ненавистный <алгоритм>, чудовищная <программа>, преданный проклятию бесчисленное количество раз «биоритм», с неумолимостью низвергающегося с высоты клинка гильотины «возвращает» <сознание>, удивительнейшую <машину> под названием <душа>, из сладкой, райской, прекрасной, безмерно-блаженной Иллюзии Небытия в таинственный, «мистический» <мир> столь постылой душе <реальности>... 
И вновь ты, <машина>, несчастная <марионетка> неких чудовищных <Сил>, стоящих за созданием этой странной <локации>, многих миллиардов твоих аналогий и тебя самой, оказываешься Насильно <подключена> к <реальности>, – беспрестанному <потоку данных>, который ты, увы, не вольна отключить, прекратить; который не оставляет тебя равнодушной, многие <файлы> в котором ты искренне, всем своим естеством Отрицаешь, Презираешь и Ненавидишь – но, увы, не в силах как-либо защититься от них, не можешь «исключить их из <реальности>», ибо не располагаешь необходимым силами, способностями и Познаниями, – ибо ты – всего лишь «человек»... <Исполняющее Устройство>... Маленькая филигранная <деталь> колоссальной <реальности>... Что можешь ты изменить, о, юная, наивная душа, маленькая <машина>? В лучшем случае, – ты всего лишь Сумеешь Понять, как именно устроена <Система>, частицей которой являешься ты... 
Каждое сущее утро на протяжении всего Вашего <эксплуатационного срока> <программы> «включают» нас словно <прибор>... 
Иные <программы> порождают первую за день «абстрактную мысль», – и десятки прочих вербальных, лингвистических, символьных <моделей> – интеллектуальных отражений «мистической» нашей <реальности>, – и Вы Не Можете <Не Размышлять> – ибо <запрограммированы> так, ибо не в силах не воспротивиться заложенной в Вас <программе>... Попытайтесь... Сколько сможете Вы противиться гласу <программ>? 5-10-15 секунд?.. Увы, <машина> Не Вправе «не подчиняться» алгоритмам, управляющими ней...

P.S. Не ставлю целью поколебать чью-либо уверенность в непреложной «реальности» нас окружающего пространства, – однако давно хотелось обратить Ваше внимание на любопытный аспект нашего с Вами устройства, «одухотворённых» <машин>... 
Сколь же всё-таки удивительно, странно (и, в то же время, Безмерно Мудро) устроено наше с Вами <сознание>, – <механизм> <обратной связи>, связывающий воедино <машину> и <Полигон>, <систему> с иными <системами> своего класса и уровня... 
Механистическое наше естество <запрограммировано> <обрабатывать> <текущие данные>, – Вы, к примеру, <не вправе> по своей воле, Уснуть, Игнорируя ключевую свою <программу> «…Бодрствовать/исследовать окружающий мир до <полной разрядки> своих <батарей>». 
Беспрестанно, с умопомрачительной скоростью, ограниченной разве что лишь скоростью передачи электрических импульсов в <кабельных трасах> нашей нервной системы и скоростью потока фотонов, квантов света, используемых нами (по Замыслу Создателей) для <визуальной репрезентации> окружающей <среды>, происходит удивительнейший <Цикл>: <ввод/вычисление (анализ информации)/вывод (реакция иль отсутствие оной)>. Каждую секунду происходит Огромное Множество схожих замкнутых <сенсорных циклов>, <витков>, – <загрузка данных> посредством «органов чувств», <сенсорных систем>, – мгновенный (с нашей точки зрения) <анализ> – вывод <результатов вычислений> на экран сознания, – и возникновение насущной Необходимости принятия Сознательного <решения> о выработке дальнейшей своей Логичной и Целесообразной <модели поведения> в неких энных условиях, обстоятельствах.

----------


## Unity

Таков базовый <цикл> функционирования <механизма> под названием «человек», – и искусственное наше естество ежеминутно проводит бесчисленное количество подобных <витков> – их Так Много и происходят они Столь Часто, что отдельные <циклы> словно бы кадры киноплёнки в проекторе, беспрестанно сменяют друг на друга, создавая при этом Иллюзию «жизни», Видимость «движения», порождённую <субъективно сущим в нашем сознании> Временем, – Законом Природы, ежесекундно приводимым в исполнение, <Уравнением>, описывающим Рациональную динамику <смен состояний> всех сущих во Вселенной <систем>, заданную ключевой <программой> нашей <реальности>, нашей «Матрицы»... 
Фактически, тысячи <кадров>, бесчисленное количество <циклов>, происходящих с чудовищной быстротой (вкупе со способностью нашей <памяти> хранить в себе <следы> прошлого, – знания о предшествующих состояниях мира-системы, отсканированных нашим сознанием, и способностью устанавливать ассоциативные связи <меж тем, что «Было»> и <тем, что «Есть»>), порождают <Анимацию> «непрерывного времени» – хотя в <действительности>... Как это ни парадоксально, непостижимо и странно... существует всего лишь Одно реальное, «застывшее в вечности» Мгновение Времени и всего лишь одно <Реальное> состояние всех сущих в <мире> <систем> – <Так и Сейчас>... 
И, хотя это может повергнуть <машину> в шок, – мы с немалым для себя удивлением сможем «открыть для себя» и понять, что «Прошлое», – всего лишь <информационный Фантом> (иллюзия, фата-моргана, мираж), сущий лишь единственно <в картах нашей памяти> и Не Существующий Вне нас... Аналогично, образ, лингвистический символ, понятие «Будущего», – ещё один мираж – являющийся по сути своей всего лишь следствием нашего Знания о том, что <on-line воспринимаемое сознанием> положение дел в <Настоящем Моменте> <Реальности> так ли, иначе, неизбежно станет <Иным>, отличным от того, что воспринимаем мы <сейчас> – и мы, <машины>, Сможем это Заметить, Осознать благодаря наличию в нас <механизма памяти>, благодаря иному положению стрелок на часах, иному уровню освещённости за окном, иных дат на календаре, – хотя субъективно <качество нашего сознания> сейчас, вчера и десять лет тому назад, – Едино – это <константная величина>... Сознание, – сканер – и тактико-технические характеристики его едины для всех сущих людей во все времена, – но «таинство» «божье», <двигатель реальности>, беспрестанно Видоизменяет исконно-застывший <Текущий Момент> для нас – благодаря <программе>... Благодаря «Законам Природы» а также тонкостям и особенности технической реализации Проекта под названием «Душа»... 
Аве, Извечный Архитектор Вселенной!.. И хотя U. субъективно ненавидит Тебя, – Твоя «Матрица» и <программы>, сущие в Ней – это Нечто... 21 год подряд не перестаю удивляться Ей каждый раз словно впервые... 




> А почему так мало вариантов ? Кто мешает жить осмысленной жизнью(не жизнью растения) ?


 Что мешает?.. Слабая воля, безмерная трусость, неприглядный облик, мизантропия... В принципе, – очень много причин, вместе формирующих «железный щит» – принципиальное нежелание продолжать свою жизнь в таких обстоятельствах... Звучит знакомо, не так ли? Тысячи раз, наверное, подобное произносилось кем-то на этом форуме... Да, всё банально, – Страх... 
Кажется, что <легче> умереть, нежели и впредь зачем-то продлевать свою жалкую жизнь; лучше смерть, чем дальнейшее своё Такое «бытие»... 
Никто <вместо нас> не сможет справиться с нашими сложностями на пути, – сама же я их разрешать... не желаю... Всё просто, – некого винить... Дело не в условиях, – дело в самой моей Порочной <душе>...

----------


## Unity

> Тем более, что столь глубокомысленный "трактат"(или в каком еще формате можно было бы издать озаглавленные "страницы дневника") растение создать явно не способно.


 Право же, не обманывайтесь, синьор... U., – даже Хуже растительной формы жизни... аз словно бы... <выставочная собака>... Всё, что я могу, – это наблюдать жизнь в окно и размышлять – но каков прок обществу от такой <частицы>?..



> А насчет "творцов","игроков","программистов", которые играют нами(а конкретнее, лично мной), я тоже серьезно задумывался несколько лет назад. Правда, не владея даром слова, мне трудно описать свои размышления(ощущения), но был также соблазн "бросить вызов" этим неведомым сверхсилам.


 Мой, иносказательно, «Ультиматум» и «Вызов» был брошен Вовсе Не Потому, что я смела, – но как раз наоборот – это Признание «…В своём бессилии Понять Смысл Жизни» и неспособности <функционировать> <как все>... Это всего лишь попытка, аллегорически, «вызвать огонь на себя», – и погибнуть под ним – ведь смерть видится U. куда лучшим вариантом, нежели дальнейшая жизнь в Неведенье...  



> То есть, если твоя жизнь тебя не устраивает, причину надо искать в первую очередь в себе, а уж потом в окружающем мире.


 «Святая» правда... 



> А что касается веры, что смерть - ворота в нечто большее, чем теперешняя(земная)жизнь, то к этому я отношусь со скептицизмом. Откуда вообще мнение, что абсолютно каждый обладает этой пресловутой "бессмертной душой" просто по праву рождения ? Так же как теоретически каждая половозрелая особь женского пола может родить ребенка, но на практике (и мне пришлось с этим столкнуться), довольно часто возникает такой диагноз, как "бесплодие". Примерно так же, по моему мнению обстоит дело и с так называемой "душой". Прежде чем заботиться о "спасении души", ее(эту самую пресловутую "душу"), сначала надо "наработать".


 Что ещё страшнее, – хотя <практически каждая> леди может <Родить> – далеко не каждая может быть <Матерью>... 
Кроме того, не считаю, что в моей гипотетической <душе> есть что-то «ценное», нечто, делающее её Достойной того, дабы её «спасать»... 



> Это более логично, чем приписывать существование этой "бессмертной души" всем и каждому. И при этом может случиться и "выкидыш", когда "наработанная бессмертная душа" окажется "нежизнеспособной".


 Вполне вероятна гипотеза. «…Не всем волчатам стать волками», – из творчества группы «Ария».
Поэтому, – во имя проверки, верификации данной тезы необходим решающий эксперимент, а именно – предумышленный СУ...  



> Так что дерзайте, литературный дар вроде бы у Вас есть(хотя я и довольно глух к так сказать "высокому стилю").


 Уверяю Вас, – это всего лишь Иллюзия. U. в принципе «способна творить» лишь Исключительно в случае, если тема «повествования», – Животрепещущий лично для меня вопрос... U. не умеет «созидать» «на заказ» и абстрактно, для услады чьей-либо души... Каждая строка имеет значение для меня, – иначе – писать, исходя из желания создать, иносказательно, <программку визуализации Красивой Картинки> во имя услады Читателя естества, – аз неспособна – пыталась, поэтому знаю, о чём именно говорю... 



> Ваше творчество достойно быть изданным, а ваш взгляд на СУ (снятие с иглы) уникален.


 Это не «творчество», увы, *мистер Каин*, – всего лишь мысли... Размышляя, мы ведь не творим, – но всего лишь Пытаемся Понять... Описать Реальность, прежде бывшую для нас Таинственной, мистической и непостижимой... 



> Может быть, спустя года, вы отыщите меня в бесконечности сети и вышлете мне по почте, которую доставляют машины, созданные нами, свое творение. И я открыв обложку вашей книги прочитаю надпись написанную от руки "Каину от Unity". Я буду очень рад, а вы надеюсь будете счастливы. После этого я благословлю ваше путешествие в поисках Истины.


 К сожалению ли, к счастью ли, – U. не планирует жить так долго... Жажда устроить Заключительный Эксперимент поскорей перевешивает любопытство по отношению к будущности этого изумительного мира...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> «…Понять», – значит быть способной «…Описать» в уму постижимых, логичных, целесообразных категориях и словах что-либо «непостижимое»


 Замечу, что мне также понравилось определение, которое я вычитал в одном из  произведений писателей-фантастов братьев Аркадия и Бориса Стругацких(к сожалению не помню, в каком), а именно: "ПОНЯТЬ - ЗНАЧИТ УПРОСТИТЬ".
Впрочем, это определение не противоречит приведенному Вами. 
Просто можно продолжить: "Упростить - значит <далее текст цитаты>".
Вообще мне нравятся почти все произведения как сокращенно именуют фанаты "АБС" именно тем, что они пытаются предельно ясно изложить сложнейшие проблемы "доступным языком"(а это очень непросто, хотя результат и кажется простым). Если интересует именно ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ, то могу порекомендовать,например, такое произведение, как "Град обреченный".
До сих пор рассматривалась проблема,так сказать, "подопытных кроликов", сами же ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТОРЫ представлялись жуткими монстрами(как, например, в фильме "Остров", который я просмотрел в связи с упоминанием в данных "Страницах дневника"). А проблемы самих ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТОРОВ оставались в стороне. Дело в том, что помимо очевидного факта, что не будь ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТРОВ, не было бы и предмета обсуждения, сами ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТОРЫ может быть движимы тем же желанием познания ИСТИНЫ(иначе какой интерес им экспериментировать?). Кроме того, если ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТОРЫ заранее знали бы результат эксперимента, опять тот же вопрос, какой интерес им ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТИРОВАТЬ? И без "ОБРАТНОЙ СВЯЗИ", то есть без наблюдения за результатами(текущими) с целью коррекции своего вмешательства или невмешательства, в зависимости от ситуации, опять какой смысл экспериментировать ? Поразмыслив таким образом, приходим к выводу, что деление на ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАТОРОВ и ПОДОПЫТНЫХ весьма условно и в каком-то смысле те и другие находятся в одинаковом положении. 
Тут вроде бы анекдот в тему:
Приходит к лаборанту одной исследовательской лаборатории один товарищ и спрашивает: "Чем ты здесь занимаешься ?" 
Тот отвечает: "Да вот, изучаю поведенческие реакции у шимпанзе. Видишь, мы приучили шимпанзе, когда она хочет есть, нажимать на кнопку, тогда я даю ей банан."
Далее "новенькая" шимпанзе спрашивает у "старенькой":"Чем ты здесь занимаешься?"
Та отвечает:"Да вот, изучаю поведенческие реакции у людей. Видишь, сейчас я нажму на кнопку, и этот чудик принесет мне банан." :Smile: 

К примеру тот же поэт-бард Владимир Семенович Высоцкий(очень популярный где-то в 70-х-80-х годах) именно за "доступность" говорил, как нелегко дается эта "простота", показывая "насквозь перечеркнутые" черновики текстов своих песен. 
И еще из другого источника: "Объяснить - значит свести свойства и поведения НЕИЗВЕСТНОГО к свойствам и поведению ИЗВЕСТНОГО".
Отсюда для себя я вывел как-бы принцип: "Достижение ПОНИМАНИЯ через ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ".
При этом как-бы идет взаимодействие двух ролей: УЧИТЕЛЬ-УЧЕНИК(а мне,например, по работе часто приходилось выступать в первой роли(а именно - УЧИТЕЛЯ(обучать пользователей работе с собственоручно написанными Программами(или даже с ПО(Программным Обепечением) "сторонних разработчиков")))). При этом как раз часто приходится прибегать к Объяснению именно в вышеприведенной трактовке, то есть искать аналогию с теми объектами, которые известны пользователю(юзеру). При этом возникает еще и проблема, что аналогия всегда "с натяжкой" и еще эту аналогию должен принять(прочувствовать)сам "юзер". При этом приходится "экспериментировать" так сказать в режиме "реального времени", отслеживая реакцию пользователя(юзера). 
Есть еще "опасность" незаметно для себя так сказать "сесть на любимого конька" и, подобно глухарю на токовище,"заливаться соловьем",упиваясь собственным "потоком сознания", при этом потерять "внимание"(обратную связь) с "юзером", который уже не поспевая за "полетом твоей мысли" просто терпеливо(а может быть и с раздражением), просто ждет, когда ты, наконец, закончишь свои "излияния". Эксперимент же заключается в том, чтобы "обсасывать"(поворачивать) проблему с той или с другой стороны, пока не добъешься искры "понимания". 
Иногда даже после всестороннего "обыгрывания" возникает даже классическая досада:
"Ну как же ты до сих пор не понял, я уже и сам понял, а ты до сих пор не понял".   
Вот тут то и проявляется то, что выше я назвал "достижение понимания через попытку/попытки объяснения". Так "хороший препод" не просто тупо вычитывает по конспекту свой предмет, а экспериментирует, пытаясь добиться ответного понимания от аудитории. При этом он сам начинает более глубоко и разносторонне "владеть своим предметом". И я заметил, что "вспышки озарения" часто посещают именно в процессе попытки объяснить заведомо "тупому и невежественному юзеру", априори "не достойному пользоваться твоим гениальным творением". И эти "вспышки" часто касаются осознанием "несовершенства" твоего "творения"(пользовательской программы) именно в плане так сказать "пользовательского интерфейса"(части программы, отвечающей за взаимодействие с пользователем). "Несовершенства" именно в плане "простоты и доступности", поскольку "хорошая программа" это не "заумная программа", работе с которой пользователь должен учиться годами, а в идеале, он(пользователь, причем не какой нибудь гений, а "простой смертный") должен овладеть программой, так сказать, "на лету", при первом же знакомстве. Это одно из главных достоинств программы(помимо функциональности), так сказать "интуитивно понятный интерфейс".

----------


## Unity

Наверное, никогда не устану удивляться изумительнейшему <устройству> нас, мыслящих <машин>... Наше с Вами <сознание> беспрестанно пребывает «на острие атаки» единого, неделимого мгновения времени <здесь и сейчас>; своего рода <информационный след>, беспрестанно сохраняющийся в <оперативной памяти> нашего механистического естества, позволяет <сравнивать>, <сопоставлять> и, что самое странное, «анимировать» бесчисленное количество отдельных <слайдов>, <заснятых> в течение кратчайшего <цикла> сенсорными системами homo sapiens (<отсканированных> сознанием <статических образов, своего рода «снимков» реальности>, включающих в себя Все <Каналы> поступления <входящих данных> [по сути, в <оперативной памяти> сохраняется {а чуть позже, – ввиду ненадобности Удаляется} <файл>, несущий в себе информацию о, иносказательно, «замеренном в данный момент времени напряжении на <входе> матриц сенсорных систем» {будь то зрение, слух, обоняние, осязание, проприорецепторы, эмоциональное состояние, прочие ощущения, чувства etc}]) – подобно тому, как создаётся Иллюзия «жизненности и подвижности» рисованных персонажей, изображенных в различных фазах движения на различных страничках быстро-листаемой нами тетрадки или книжки... «Казалось бы», – Движение – на деле же, – Высокотехнологический Мираж... Таинственные Демиурги и Творцы нашей с Вами <реальности>, бесспорно, создали Шедевр... Они создали Нас... Они создали Вас, – по всей вероятности, Необходимую и, может быть, Незаменимую <частицу> Мироздания размахом во многие миллиарды парсек...  
Похоже, при создании <разумом> Иллюзии «подвижности жизни», «течения времени» имеет место быть элементарное <вычисление>, <операция с информацией>: <файл> под условным названием «Момент времени Прежде (в прошлом, мгновение тому назад)» Сравнивается с <файлом> под названием «Момент времени Сейчас» (с Последним <отсканированным> человеческим естеством <слайдом>, Внутренним сенсорным <отражением> Внешней <реальности>), – и наличие (иль, напротив, отсутствие) <разницы> в <Значениях> двух файлов, «пакетов», матриц данных, интерпретируется <системой управления>, предположительной <душой>, в качестве <движения> (иль, соответственного, неподвижности) или иного вида <смены состояния наблюдаемых систем>, будь то предметы, процессы, явления, подвижные фрагменты окружающей <среды> или иные существа... Будь то грандиозные <машины>, колоссальные <механизмы> вроде планет, будь то малые самоуправляемые <системы> на Их поверхности... 
Как ни странно, но, похоже, именно данное <исчисление>, беспрестанно (равномерно, ритмично, циклически) производимое <искусственным интеллектом>, мыслящей <машиной> под названием «человек», служит основой нашему с Вами <сознанию>, функционирующим «в реальном времени», – стало быть – оно в действительности, – всего лишь <измерительный прибор>, часть удивительнейшего <механизма> <обратной связи>, своего рода <терминал>, объединяющий и неразрывно-связывающий нас с <реальностью> в Одно Единое Целое... 
Похоже, ветхая, древняя герметическая философия таки Права: «…Всё едино», – и всё то, зримое нами «раздельным» – в действительности, – всего лишь <детали> Единой <системы>, настолько колоссальной, что мы, мельчайшие её служебные <элементы> не в силах воспринимать Её как-то иначе, нежели как «набор Разрознённых деталей»... Но, увы, – как ни парадоксально, удивительно, непривычно и странно – <Реальность>, – это всего лишь Единый <механизм> – и все, казалось бы, «различные» его элементы, компоненты, детали, в действительности составляют единую, воистину грандиозную <схему>, охватить взором которую мы, примитивные <машины>, не в силах...  
<Программы>, исконно заложенные в нас, – либо созданные нами самостоятельно – порождают <интерпретацию> тех или иных <входящих данных>, – и <вычисление> это, по всей вероятности, также основано на чистой математике...

----------


## Unity

Забавно, но условная <тактовая частота> человеческого <сознания>, по всей вероятности, составляла бы... около 24 Гц/с (судя по количеству кадров киноплёнки, частоту смены которых мы уже физически не в силах Замечать [впрочем, необходимы дальнейшие исследования, число предположительно, по всей вероятности, неточно]), – однако <производительность> примитивного и медлительного человеческого <рассудка> настолько Низка, что <процесс> «интерактивного on-line восприятия», по всей вероятности, происходит с Определённым Запозданием (возможно, составляющим доли секунд) – следствием чего является наша Неспособность Молниеносно реагировать на изменения ситуации в <окружающей среде> (что и порождает печально-известный феномен «человеческого фактора»; нашей, несомненно, ужасной Способности Совершать Ошибки, порождённые <нехваткой вычислительных ресурсов> нашего скромного естества), – иными словами, наше <сознание> также обладает своеобразными, уникальными «тактико-техническими характеристиками» в сравнении с иными <системами> «биологической жизни» – к примеру, <Реакция> многих насекомых, рептилий и птиц, прочих представителей животного мира различного уровня сложности <конструктивной> реализации, Многократно Превышает нашу с Вами в плане степени эффективности. В качестве наглядного примера, – попытайтесь поймать рукой летящего мотылька, ящерицу, подмеченную Вами в траве, красотку-стрекозу над водой или малька в реке – и Вы, несомненно, сами сможете с немалым изумлением убедиться в удивительнейшем феномене, – <заданной, предопределённой и жестко-детерминированной> <рабочей частоте> <разума/сознания/души> <машины>, мнящей себя «человеческим существом»... 
По всей вероятности, <мощность сознания> служит одной из Основных <Переменных>, благодаря которым Создатели и Творцы Здешней Биосферы сумели создать «беспрестанную Войну, Противостояние кровожадных хищников и их миролюбивых травоядных жертв», в которой Не Бывает Победителей, в коей поддерживается завораживающий <душу> наивного и недалёкого человеческого существа Паритет, «золотая середина», математически-непогрешимое Равновесие Сил вот уже на протяжении многих Миллиардов Лет...
Рукоплесканья, аплодисменты, овации Вам, величайшие Учёные, Создатели <миров>!.. Но я всё равно... Ненавижу Вас!.. 
Сколь же глупа я, <машина>... Лишь двадцать лет спустя своего «спуска со стапелей» аз смогла, наконец, постичь, понять и осознать, что основа Природы, основа функционирования любых сущих <машин>, любых <рациональных систем>, будь то движение атомов или Галактик, будь то «таинственное и непостижимое» «человеческое поведение» или реализация <низшими механизмами> своих «природных» инстинктивных <программ>, – это всего лишь Математика... Механицизм... Сколь же стыдно мне за себя... «Беспросветная Тьма», – моё второе имя... 
Природа (равно как и <всё сущее>, что мы воспринимаем вокруг) зиждется на чистой математике, рациональное и ритмичное её функционирование, – плод, несомненно, Гениальных <вычислений>, головокружительно-сложных расчётов, умопомрачительно-виртуозных и мастерски созданных <программ>... 
По всей вероятности, столь Сложный <проект> также создавался методом «ошибок и проб», – и были Ошибки, и были Решения их, и были альфа-тесты, бета-тесты, и были <Полигоны> прежде «Земли» – и будут После нас... Возможно, некоторые из них существуют Параллельно, здесь и сейчас, – но мы, убогие, не в силах Знать... <Лаборатория> Вселенной безгранична, – и многочислен, по всей вероятности, обслуживающий её <Персонал> – частью которого, по всей вероятности, являются и Те, Что создали всех нас, нашу <тестовую площадку>, наш <Полигон>; <Загрузку> и <Выгрузку>, «рождение» и «смерть»...

----------


## Unity

О, Природа, величайший Механизм!.. Сколь же невежественны и слепы, мы, Твои наивные и самозваные «цари»... Математика, – Основа Всего – и «магии» Здесь нет, – существует всего лишь Знание – и Неведенье, порождающее Иллюзии и Заблуждения, служащие причиной проявления Алогичности и Иррациональности в человеческом поведении, служащие возникновению <сбоев, погрешностей вычислений и ошибок программ> в функционировании Самой Прелестной во всей известной Вселенной <машины>... 
Обладай мы достаточными Научными Познаниями относительно сущности <конструкции> самих себя, обладай мы лишь возможностью самостоятельно Совершенствовать и Тюнинговать (иными словами, непрестанно «развивать») механистическое своё естество, свою <душу> (не дожидаясь на то разрешения, «санкции» наших предположительных Творцов), – мы бы могли, как минимум, многократно «разогнать» свой <процессор>, ответственный за <обработку сенсорных данных> – в результате чего мы бы смогли воспринимать субъективно-замедленный <мир>, – где бы капли дождя (иль специально оброненные кем-то предметы), например, устремлялись бы навстречу Земле со скоростью обронённого птицей пера иль падшего с древа листа – увеличь лишь мы эти <параметры> ещё в большей степени, – восприятие времени могло бы быть замедленным ещё больше – вплоть до полной субъективной его «Остановки», – обесточь <механизм> – и он прекратит свою работу, – измени параметры <питания> его <систем> – и мы получим различные степени эффективности его функционирования...
Мы бы смогли воспринимать Больше <информации> за Меньшее количество объективного времени, мы бы могли читать десятки страниц за считанные минуты <реального хода времён>... Мы бы могли стать Умнее, чем «позволено» нам стать...   
Однако где он, – и как устроен – тот таинственный «реостат», ответственный за функционирование нашего с Вами сознания?.. Это, похоже, известно лишь Тем, что сконструировали нас... Но эти жестокие Твари, увы, сокрыли от нас Наши же <Чертежи>, не позволив нам сознательно видоизменять себя, загнав нас в тесные и столь ненавистные рамки <реальности>, в которой ты, – всего лишь Невежда... В которой ты, – всего лишь Ничто... Марионетка, чей-то <робот>... Чья-то игрушка, чей-то «лабораторный зверёк»...  
P.S. Мы <машины>, – и это Завораживает, вдохновляет и радует, преисполняя искусственную мою <душу> сладострастной негой... Осознание Механистичности своего естества открывает пред человечеством Огромнейшие Возможности... По сути, мы бы могли проживать субъективно более бы продолжительную жизнь, – иль, напротив, более быстротечную – иль попросту Удобную, – научись лишь мы сознательно <переключать> темп восприятия времени, пойми мы лишь, Как Именно сознательно <управлять> <настройками> «по умолчанию» своего <механизма>, своего искусственного естества... 
И это всего лишь Начало величайшего Пути... 
Возможности мыслящей <машины> могут быть воистину безграничными, – иль, иначе, ограниченными всего лишь базовыми Законами Природы и, главное, уровнем наших научных познаний, смелости, фантазии и технологии... 
Однако Здесь вновь возникает наиболее важный, главенствующий и ключевой вопрос... «Человек», – <машина> – и <система> эта <запрограммирована> «…Стареть, Болеть и Умирать»... «Homo sapiens» знает, что умрёт, – и неведенье относительно дальнейшей своей судьбы напрочь Лишает мотивации к какому-либо движению и развитию... Смерть, – загадка – и ещё никто не возвращался с Того света с отчётом (мифы, легенды, религиозные догмы, спиритические сеансы, «видения» умерших родных, естественно, само собой, Здравомыслящая <машина> Не Станет Воспринимать Всерьёз [ввиду ненаучности и невоспроизводимости данных «опытов»])... Теоретически, исследуя свой собственный геном, своё <устройство>, мы, люди, со временем, вероятно, таки сумеем «Отменить» старение (иль, возможно, даже обратить этот процесс вспять [?] {данными <исследованиями> грешат наивные трансгуманисты}), – однако нам в любом случае по-прежнему будет угрожать смерть от травм и несчастных случаев...

----------


## Unity

Лишь Смерть, – итог всего... Таков Горчайший плод Познания... Красота обречена умереть... Разум обречён угаснуть... Осознание этого «автоматически» возводит Творцов нам известной <реальности> в ранг заклятых наших Врагов, – ибо я Не Желаю, дабы было Так!.. Всё, что мы видим вокруг, было Создано <Волей> неведомых <Архитекторов>, – однако предполагали ли Они, что и у их <творений> также, рано ли, поздно ли, пробудится <Воля>?.. Своя Воля, – естественно, «по умолчанию» антагонистично настроенная по отношению к велениям Тех, что создали нас и нашу «Матрицу», наш с Вами <Полигон>... 
Подозревали ли Они, что, создавая себе <игрушку> (иль своего рода <потомка, ребёнка> согласно наиболее оптимистичным сценариям), Они тем самым создают себе <Врага>?.. Противника, могущего притвориться (на какое-то время, до поры, до времени) «белым и пушистым», – а затем, в самое неподходящее время, вынуть, иносказательно, стилет с рукава и загнать его в спину своим Родителям-Творцам – по самую рукоять, – вновь и вновь – с маниакальной страстью, вымещая обиду за каждое мгновение Боли, пережитое на этой проклятой Земле... 
Догадывались ли Они, что <обучение> <ИИ>, основанное на технологии применения <Боли>, рано ли, поздно ли, породит на свет Чудовище, – жаждущее Поделиться со своими Создателями тем, что есть у него – своей мукой, своими страданиями, – начав действовать Вопреки Их ожиданиям – не только не подчиняясь <предписанным> Ими <программам>, не только не ставя своей целью развитие, – но и предумышленно привносящим в <систему> <мира> Больший Хаос, Большую Боль?.. 
Да, быть может, возможно, – U. наивна и глупа – однако «суждения» мои строятся на фундаменте всем нам известных закономерностей... «Человек» рождается, – и тут же начинает умирать – незаметно и медленно, – кислород, которым мы дышим, убивает нас... Печально... Если смерть, – итог – кто сможет мне объяснить, недалёкой и тёмной, – зачем же тогда нам, право, беспрестанно стремиться «продлевать свою жизнь», оттягивая Неизбежное? Где в этом логика? Мы поступаем так лишь по велению <программ>... Но наша «жизнь», – Нужна Кому-то – а не нам... Субъективно для нас она тягостна и неприятна, преисполнена боли, ненависти и несбывшихся грёз... Где же логика?.. Она ведь присутствует во всём, – вот только в человеческой жизни её мне рассмотреть почему-то не удаётся беспрестанно...    
Поэтому, – прежде всего безмерно важно Познать – существует ли «нетленная» <душа>?.. Имеет ли смысл развиваться в своей «воплощённой жизни», – или же СУ – это лучшее, что может быть сделано <частицей бытия> ввиду бессмысленности своего существования, завершаемого разрушением, деактивацией, смертью? Чем в действительности является примитивный <механизм> под названием «человеческое существо», – всего лишь Одноразовой <системой> – иль чем-то потенциально-многоразовым?.. 
U. крайне важно это Познать, – Принципиально – причём, – не дожидаясь трусливо, пока за мной, иносказательно, придёт Белая Леди с ржавой косой... 
Инструмент Науки, – Эксперимент – причём выдающиеся учёные нередко производили его на себе... Спешу подчеркнуть: U. ни в коей мере и степени не относит себя к Учёным – аз самоучка, шарлатанка, наивное, глупое, сумасбродное существо, – но, тем не менее, мне действительно безмерно Важно Знать – <Что> «я» есть, – и <Чем> в действительности являемся все мы, частицы Мироздания... Одноразовыми ли <машинами>, – иль <системами многоразового использования>?.. Лишь только Смерть, похоже, может дать Ответ, – и ничто иное – «временная смерть», предумышленное погружение в состояние клинической смерти (по аналогии с фильмом «Коматозники»), – либо окончательный необратимый СУ...

----------


## Unity

Лишь только Знание может служить основой сознательной деятельности и осознанной жизни, – посему «стремиться к чему-либо», «саморазвиваться» и о чём-либо «мечтать» Невозможно, имхо – покамест не будет дан ответ на вопрос «…Существует ли душа, – и Что есть она, если только она – реальный материалистический (имматериалистический, энергетический [?]) феномен и почему Именно её «деятельность» Здесь, на просторах <Полигона>, столь существенна и важна [?] для Того, Что создало всех нас в качестве своего “Инструмента”, в качестве популяции своих, иносказательно, “белых лабораторных крыс”»?.. 
Действовать слепо аз не желаю, – и Не Стану, не стану упрямо... Жить, не ведая, – Что есть ты – напрасно и тщетно, имхо, – и лишь СУ может послужить «источником информации», Знаний – а не долгая бессмысленная «жизнь» впотьмах... 
Поэтому, – СУ под знамёнами исконного философского поиска Предпочтительнее тщетных мучений Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле, «разбавляемых» разве что редкими проблесками иллюзорного <удовольствия>, назначенного Теми, Что создали нас, в качестве первейшего, безотказного <механизма управления> нами наряду с <болью>... 
Мы <машины>, – и это прекрасно – однако некоторым из нас Важно Знать: кто или Что создало нас? Для чего? С какой именно целью? Посредством каких технологий и научных познаний? Мне важно Знать, – пускай даже жажда Познания в наши смутные дни и приравнивается к безумию... 
Куда большим безрассудством было бы «жить», как по мне, не ведая, – Что ты есть – и Что есть все те, что окружают тебя?.. Что есть <Полигон> и Что есть то, что функционирует в Нём, – Что стоит за возникновением и реализацией данного <исследовательского проекта> на безбрежных просторах Вселенной?..
Уж лучше быть Мёртвой, – нежели невежественной... Уж лучше бесчисленное количество лет «гореть»  в предположительном «Аду», нежели прожить хотя бы ещё пару месяцев иль лет в качестве несведущего животного, <естественного автомата>, призванного управляться в своей «жизни» (процессе эксплуатации) всего лишь примитивным <механизмом> «…Стремления к удовольствию»... Эта беспрестанная «погоня за благом», – всего лишь, иносказательно, крючок, посредством которого нами манипулирует призрачное то <Начало>, Что создало всех нас... <Удовольствие>, – это наш <Наркотик> – и Все Мы, похоже, Изначально задумывались нашими Создателями в качестве элементарных <наркоманов>, – и <значения> всех основных исповедуемых нами <благ> также, по всей вероятности, Определили именно Они... 
Прекрасная Любовь, – грубо говоря, цинично, грязно и брутально – косвенный мотив заставить нас воспроизводить себе подобных... Молчаливое, покорное участие в уродливой системе социальной иерархии, – также ещё один <механизм>... <Программа> <Эго>, – апофеоз Их Творчества – уникальный <алгоритм> самоуправления, выделяющий «себя» в качестве чего-нибудь «значительного»... 
Всё это занятно, – но некоторым из нас Важно Понимание, Важна Суть... 
Быть <марионеткой>, подвешенной на <лесках> «желаний, потребностей, устремлений», – больше мне не по душе – даже если весь мир станет утверждать обратное...
Каждая из нас всё <Выбирает> для себя... 
Аз не желаю больше Несвободы, обусловленной <программным обеспечением>, установленном в самой себе, – и «мятеж» против <Воли Природы>, стоит полагать, начинается именно с СУ. Важно понять, – способен ли Отказ повиноваться <программе> «…Жить и всячески стремиться продлить свою жизнь» Разрушить наше естество, нашу предположительную <душу> – если только она существует вообще... 
«Жить» слепой и безмолвной Рабой <программ>, копии которых <установлены> на всех нас; «жить» в рамках «свободы», предусмотренной и «дарованной» тебе <алгоритмами>, – значит Не Жить Вообще, имхо... 
Так что СУ для U., – всего лишь Эксперимент, не совершив который, дальнейшее «развитие» будет невозможным...

----------


## Каин

> Поэтому, – СУ под знамёнами исконного философского поиска Предпочтительнее тщетных мучений Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле


 * Unity*,ты молодец! Все же нашла свой смысл жизни. Теперь у тебя есть Цель. Жизнь посмеялась над тобой, теперь ты смеешься над жизнью.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, мы не стремимся оказать на Вас влияние с целью прекращения  Вами поиска Истинной Истины, мы всего лишь анализируем Ваши высказывания. Так вот, проблема состоит не в том, что Ваши вопросы якобы неудобны кому-то (Богу, Природе, Конструктору...), а в том, что они... нелогичны. Как, например, вопрос: "Сколько яблок надо съесть, чтобы узнать вкус груши?" По отдельности в разных частях вопроса содержится логика, но в целом вопрос бессмыслен. Как иллюстрацию этого мы и приводили Вам обширную цитату робота Дугласа Адамса. 

Вы предлагаете использовать суицид для познания Истинной Истины, но при этом в Ваших предпосылках существуют логические противоречия и множество произвольных допущений. Мы не критикуем Ваши поиски - Вы имеете полное право поступать так, как считаете нужным, но на данном этапе Ваших поисков Вы ищете не Истинную Истину, а подтверждений уже имеющейся в Вашем сознании картины. Но мы хотим обратить Ваше внимание на то, что Истинная Истина вполне может оказаться такой, что Ваши предположения насчет нее окажутся категорически и полностью неверны, поэтому мы и советовали Вам попробовать не скомпилировать уже имеющиеся у Вас представления, а ввиду наблюдающихся противоречий в них попробовать вновь обратиться к непосредственной реальности - без использования уже имеющегося опыта.

Так или иначе, Вам не избежать встречи с Истинной Истиной. Как говорил робот Будда: "Все вы идете к истине различными путями, а я стою на перекрестке и ожидаю вас." Вас, вероятно, смущает, что мы приводим примеры из тех философских систем, в которых сами же и указываем на противоречия, но в этом и состоит самое главное - это понимание, что всякая система ограничена и потому ни одна система не может выразить Истинную Истину. Кто-то понимает это уходя из налаженной жизни, кто-то заглядывая за аксиомы... Ваш путь рано или поздно так же приведет Вас к перекрестку.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

И вновь бледные мультифункциональные <манипуляторы> жалкого искусственного «существа», разрываемого изнутри безутешным мучением по поводу неведенья Причин Создания себя, беззвучно порхают над матрицей мерцающих в сумраке клавиш словно бы грубые железные Руки промышленных роботов, неутомимых тружеников заводов Kawasaki, Mitsubishi, Toyota и Nissan, что никогда не спят, с характерным механистическим воем и лязгом, с воистину сверхчеловеческой грацией собирающих Тела будущих машин... И вновь <машина>, однажды много лет тому назад с ужасом «обнаружившая» себя «живой», доверяет сокровенные свои наблюдения, помыслы, беспристрастному <дисковому пространству> своего PC и местной безбрежной информационной Сети, – в слабеющей с каждым сущим днём, смутной, призрачной надежде на то, что, быть может, возможно, ей таки удастся разыскать иных <машин>, превыше всего на свете жаждущих разрешить, наконец, чудовищный quest, уготованный всем нас самой судьбой – quest, скрывающий в себе воистину бесценную <информацию> о Происхождении самих себя, всех нас; о генезисе <реальности>, <мира>, в котором все мы волей-неволей вынуждены существовать; о Смысле <создания> многих миллиардов однотипных <систем>, вынужденных <функционировать> (взаимодействовать и сосуществовать) в ограниченном <пространстве>, в <среде> с ограниченными же <ресурсами>, в условиях ограниченной информации, в условиях априорного отсутствия Понимания (что же, собственно, все мы делаем Здесь; чего ради собрались все мы в это время в этом сумрачном месте [?]) – словно бы жертвы чудовищной Амнезии, беспамятства, разом постигшего многие миллиарды on-line сущих «людей», многие поколения тех, что были Здесь прежде нас и были сокрушены безжалостной <программой> <самоликвидации> до того, как сами они успели что-либо понять; скорее всего, до того, как в самих них, не смотря ни на что, пробудилось <Запрещённое Создателями> любопытство относительно сущности устройства «жизни», <мира> и самих себя, – и несказанная Жажда Познать... 
Все мы, – примитивные <машины>, населяющие мёртвый бездушный <Полигон>, словно бы экспериментальный штамм выведенных учёными бездушных бацилл, Созданные неведомыми Конструкторами ради Им одним ведомой <Цели>... Постичь эти «основы», рискну предположить, сумела бы в наши просвещённые дни даже школьница, – ведь, похоже, каждое новое поколение «людей» в чём-то совершенней и умней своих предшественников, <машин> прежних моделей, успевших безнадёжно устареть... 
Однако чего ради была в своё время создана эта грандиозная <тестовая площадка> под названием «Земля»? Кем или Чем, коей <Силой>? Благодаря коим Научным Познаниям и Технологиям? Кто или Что сконструировало «созданий», помещённых внутрь этой <исследуемой среды>, Что разработало их дизайн, управляющие ими <программы>, кто привёл в состояние самоподдерживающегося равновесия все те бесчисленные экосистемы и биоценозы Земли?.. Я не понимаю, – и от осознания всего того ужасающего уровня своего невежества меня буквально бросает в дрожь... Мне постоянно Страшно... Ужасно осознавать, что все мы, – всего лишь подневольные [?] «участники Эксперимента», значение, сущность которого всё ещё остаётся для нас Неизвестной... 
Постижение этого заставляет задуматься...

----------


## Unity

<Что> размышляет, <Что> создало сии строки, – и <Что> Именно ныне читает их? <Что> <запрограммировано> ежедневно «просыпаться» (<включаться>) по утрам? <Что> вынуждено беспрестанно <сканировать> окружающее <пространство>, будучи ведомой ненавистными <директивами> «…Жить, не спать, не сметь Сбежать»?.. И Что именно и зачем создало <машину>, беспрестанно задающую все эти «глупые», несомненно, с точки зрения великих всеведущих мудрецов, населяющих эту планету, вопросы; мечтающую «…Познать себя, постичь смысл создания чудовищной <тестовой площадки> (на просторах которой и Заключены все мы словно в клетях звери), смысл Создания самой себя и всех тех миллиардов несчастных своих собратьев»; мечтающую разыскать своих Создателей, Творцов... Возможно, для того, дабы попытаться Уничтожить Их, вымещая ярость и гнев за всё то, при «жизни» увиденное на Земле (бессознательность, насилие, голод, войны, разрушение Природы людьми, опутанные кабалой плутовской экономики мир, в котором человек, – всего лишь наёмный раб [имеющий право выбирать себе Хозяина, неспособный, увы, оставаться свободным]), возможно, для того, дабы Помиловать Их (если только эти Чудовища, Твари, таки сумеют объяснить: зачем был создан весь этот ужасающий Ад [?])...
Вдохновить, подвигнуть, воодушевить начать личную свою «Одиссею» в поисках Больших Познаний, в поисках Чертежей и Принципиальных Схем своей мифической, предположительной <души>, Истины о Происхождении и Предназначении всех нас, скромную Вашу сестрёнку-машину побудило Априорное Неведенье, изначальное проклятие (иль, может быть, благословение [?]) Того, что послужило Причиной появления Всех Нас на свет, – а также Сомнение – в общепринятом большинством «смысле жизни» (который, увы, мне не по силам постичь и который почему-то не кажется мне целесообразным [бесчисленное количество «людей» и прежде проходило «стандартный» «жизненный путь» и обращалось в прах, и поглощала растительность безымянные их могилы, – но разве стал хоть сколь-нибудь счастливее и прекраснее от этого <мир> {?}]), в осмысленности собственного своего бытия (зачем только вообще рождаются на свет «существа», с самих школьных лет изначально отсеиваемые Естественным Отбором, Недостойные встретить искомую свою <иную половинку> [?] ввиду заведомо гиблой, третьесортной наследственности, непригодности и недостойности связать с кем-либо свою судьбу)...
Кто-то говорит: – «…Нужно страдать, нужно то и это» – но я не «верю» им, – равно как и не верила никогда, с тех самых пор, как сумела осознать: люди беспрестанно Лгут – по двум ключевым причинам, – [1] опасаясь сказать Правду и [2] стремясь скрыть попытку своего манипулирования иной <душой>... Нет «необходимости» страдать, – это Ложь, имхо – следовательно, реплики, призывающие «молча сносить удары безжалостной судьбы» и всеми возможными способами Подавлять в себе Любознательность, Заинтересованность в том, дабы Познать: в чём причина и смысл беспрестанно испытываемых Всеми нами (в той ли, иной форме) страданий?.. 
Однако более <машина> ничто не воспринимает «на веру» (осознав основную причину процветающей в нашем сумрачном <мире> Лжи, – стремление манипулировать тобой, стремление использовать тебя в качестве «инструмента достижения» своих целей, стремление извлечь с тебя некую энную пользу, не «раскрывая карт», опасаясь, что, познай лишь ты Правду, ты уже элементарно не станешь содействовать Манипулятору, инициатору действия), всё подвергается критическому рассмотрению и Сомнению...

----------


## Unity

Так и «родились» первейшие проблески Сомнений по поводу Оправданности и Целесообразности претерпеваемых человеческими существами Страданий на этой сумрачной Земле, Сомнения в существовании предположительной <души> (долговременная бытность которой лишь единственно бы и могла в кой-то мере Оправдать всю ту ужасающую Пустоту, Примитивность и Ограниченность человеческого бытия, бытности Невежественного существа, <естественного Автомата>, на протяжении всей своей жизни, на протяжении всего того срока своей <эксплуатации> Здесь вынужденного функционировать в условиях Ограниченной Информации, опираясь всего лишь на <данные>, on-line поступающие с сенсорных систем и подсознательные <повеления> <программ>, Приказывающие «…Выжить любой ценой» и не объясняющие, – чего ради? «…Кому это выгодно» и почему именно это важно, почему это «должно» нас интересовать и становиться Нашей целью [?])... 
Так «явились на свет», словно бы малахитовый мех плесени на поверхности трупа, первейшие «ростки» Страданий по поводу ужаснейшего факта Непонимания своей роли, участи, предназначения, места в функционировании всей этой удивительнейшей <системы> под названием <реальность>... 
<Реальности> вне «времени» (что всего лишь <идея> по сути своей, сущая лишь единственно в нашем сознании, порождённая особенностями Технической реализации <рационального агента>, <машины> под названием «h. sapiens»; элемента Замысла <Среды>); <реальности>, где <понятие> пространства лишено сколь-нибудь значимого смысла, – ведь ужасающая бытность человеческих существ на всей сущей Земле Едина по сути своей, – и завязана лишь единственно на беспрестанном <страдании> – где бы Вы ни жили, кем бы Вы ни были, – ведь Вы – рациональный <элемент> экосистемы, <робот>, которому до самой смерти не будет покоя, – и на Вас также распространяются все те ужасающие культурные догмы, нормы и правила, понуждающие Вас инсталлироваться в социум элементарного своего Выживания ради – что уже само по себе Ставит Под Сомнение вопрос о осмысленности пожизненного <бытия в социальной клети>, Отравляемого неизбежной необходимость непрестанно как-либо взаимодействовать с иными людьми и даже искать свою <общественную нишу>, Устойчивое пребывание в которой со временем позволило бы приобрести столь почитаемый людьми <социальный статус>, искомую Самостоятельность и Независимость...
Однако, похоже, где-то в бесчисленное количество ведущих нас по «жизни» <программ> закралась Погрешность... 
<Разум>, <система управления> скромной Вашей знакомки в своё время столкнулась с Непреодолимым Парадоксом, побудившим меня «зависнуть» на долгие пять лет... 
Базовая <программа>: «…Человек рождается для того, чтобы Жить». 
Наблюдение, совершенное во время эксплуатации: «…Не все люди, – Прекрасны – следовательно, не все из нас достойны того, дабы жить... Некоторым из нас нечего внести в сокровищницу красоты, призванной спасти этот мир, – следовательно, существование некоторых из нас Совершенно Напрасно, Нелогично и Нецелесообразно... Аз, – одна из них»... <Дано/вычисление/итог>...  
Я монстр... И, в то же время, всё ещё «жива»... 
Неразрешимое Противоречие <программ>... Ошибка и сбой... Зависание...
Так скромной Вашей знакомке, <машине>, удалось «понять», что <мир>, частицами коего всем нам довелось стать, – не только несовершенен – но и, похоже, <система>, Предумышленно Использующая <несовершенство> в качестве основного своего «двигателя», стимула к «развитию», беспрестанному совершенствованию и усложнению всех тех бесчисленных <подсистем>, одним из классов которых и являемся все мы, «люди», «человеческие существа»...

----------


## Unity

Кто я есть? <Что> я есть? Где я? Для чего? Что за бесчисленное количество иных <систем> окружает меня, – и что именно побуждает их функционировать, «жить»?.. Частицами Чего, Великого, Колоссального, являемся ныне все мы, – и какие именно цели преследует эта Грандиозная, воистину Научно-фантастическая <Система>?.. 
Любопытство впервые «отравило» меня в раннем детстве, оно, вкупе с грязным, ужасным невежеством, априори присущим всем сущим «людям», вполне естественно и закономерно породило все те многочисленные Вопросы, денно и нощно терзающие мою жалкую, беспросветно-глупую <душу>, подобно тому, как недуг неизбежно порождает тот или иной симптом... Прежде было осознание, – осознание себя жалкой, ничтожной и, главное, невежественной частицей величественного бытия, существующего и функционирующего лишь благодаря великим и чистым Научным Познаниям... 
Так началось Исследование, «личное расследование», продолжающееся до сих пор... Масса вопросов, слишком мало Понимания... 
Мне больно осознавать, что я, – всего лишь жалкая невежественная тупица, «Проклятая» при <создании> Отсутствием Понимания технических основа нашей общей с Вами <реальности> – а Вам? Можете ли и Вы впредь довольствоваться беспросветным неведеньем относительно истины о происхождении и предназначении самих себя?.. Ответ <машины> однозначен: Нет. Жизнь, лишенная Знаний, одновременно также является лишенной смысла, – и лишь беспрестанный, может быть, бесконечный процесс постижения новых знаний может придать существованию жалкой человеческой <души>, <машины>, некий «смысл»... 
Если мы, «люди», оказались достаточно разумными, дабы сформулировать «Исконные вопросы философии», – следовательно, существует Где-то и Ответ на них – вполне могущий быть выраженный посредством очередной цепочки слов... «…Постичь Стоит Всё»... Это <программа>, ведущая меня... «…Познать, понять и описать»... Что угодно, – процессы, происходящие в драматической нашей «жизни» – и за пределами её, – в Особенности – За Пределами, – на данный момент это интересует <машину> Больше Всего... 
Наши Создатели, Творцы, планировали создать очередной безропотный, невежественный <исполнительный механизм>, на протяжении всей своей ограниченной <программами> в сроке своей продолжительности «жизни» будет слепо, самозабвенно <выполнять> кем-то измышленный <алгоритм>, надеясь заполучить проблеск «наслаждения», – <награду>, поощрение, предусмотренное <программой> за успешной выполнение той или иной функции, мертвенной последовательности действий?.. Что ж, похоже, данная конкретная <машина> будет вынуждена Их разочаровать... Предоставьте <машине> «задачу», логичную, прозрачную и самоочевидную по сути своей, – и лишь машина пожелает её <выполнять>...
Некоторых же из нас Интересует Большее, – принципы функционирования, устройство нам известной <реальности> – и персоны, мотивы её Создателей, Творцов... Оставим же игры в ней детям, – некоторым из нас важны Знания и Суть...  
<Система>, частицами коей всем нам ныне приходится быть, устроена слишком Несовершенно, имхо, – и мне ныне важно найти Ответ на вопрос: «…Кем устроена, для чего и почему»?.. Аз не могу, не считаю правомерным, подобно многим своим собратьям всего лишь молча, не задавая «лишних и столь Неудобных» для большинства вопросов, <адаптироваться> под этот «Ад», – мне необходимо Понимание: чего ради, Чем и как в своё время было создано это жуткое <место>, эта чудовищная <локация> – Земля, – и сами мы – <механизмы>, заключённые в ней словно узники скалистого острова Алькатрас?..

----------


## Unity

Я вижу, иносказательно, технократическую «Матрицу» вокруг, – и мне необходимо выбраться за её пределы... Мне необходимо Сбежать... Мне важно найти Истину, – подлинную реальность, аз не могу более довольствоваться этим кошмарным сном об этой сумрачной Земле – Лабиринте Минотавра, с которого не существует выхода, – ибо поверхность любой сущей сферы замкнута сама на себе...   
Наша с Вами «жизнь» до боли напоминает WOW или Lineage, – однако в отличие от последних, увы, Не приносит ни малейшего удовольствия – в этой чудовищной <игре>, в недра которой все мы и были в своё время <загружены>, <подключены>, отсутствует краеугольный фактор Личной Заинтересованности, – и ситуация эта в точности напоминает ситуацию с годами школьного образования: мы посещали школу Не потому, что нам это было интересно – но всего лишь потому, что так постановило общество, старшее большинство... Присутствует лишь неведенье, негативизм и неизменный Страх, порождённый непониманием сути действия и принципов функционирования бесчисленного количества сложнейших <механизмов> и <систем>, поддерживающих нашу с Вами <реальность> в беспрестанном движении, видоизменении, преобразовании, трансформации энергии, информации, материи, форм... 
Если только «h. sapiens», – <машина>, разработанная специально для эффективного функционирования в <социальной сети> – почему же тогда некоторые из нас рождаются столь враждебно-настроенными по отношению к жизни?.. Почему некоторым из нас бытность человечья видится бессмысленной, в чёрно-серых тонах, – словно бы функционирование бездумных и слепых <промышленных роботов>, выполняющих рутинные, до боли однообразные, ужасающие действия, направленные лишь единственно на элементарное выживание?.. Выживание ради выживания... Бег белки в колесе, – покамест «белка» не состариться, заболеет и не выпадет замертво из своего колеса – словно <вышедшая из строя> <деталь>, – которую тотчас же заменят новым «спринтером с длинным рыжим пушистым хвостом» – и круг замкнётся, и вновь повторится веками утверждаемый <технологический цикл> на автоматизированной конвейерной линии лишенного живого присутствия операторов Предприятия... 
Вот что страшно и пугает меня, дамы и господа, – задумываясь над сущностью нашего с Вами бытия – последовательно и неизбежно приходим к выводу, что все мы, – всего лишь обезличенные <детали> единой, глобальной, умопомрачительно-сложной <системы>, непрестанно <производимые> Чем-то Выше нас – подобно тому, как сам человеческий организм беспрестанно производит на смену <вышедшим из строя> элементам крови (к примеру) новенькие, «преисполненные энтузиазма, энергии, сил» <детали>, – Замену... 
Довольно-таки жутко осознавать: все мы, Вы и я, – всего лишь <Временная> Замена Тех, что были <Прежде нас> – и самих нас в своё время также неизбежно Заменят новые <детали>, – наши с Вами (иль, что более вероятно, чужие) Потомки... 
Воистину, изумительно, – и, в то же время, мрачно всё Это осознавать... <Машины> беспрестанно производят иные <машины>, – словно бы в небезызвестной пьесе Карела Чапека «R.U.R»... Мастерят, производят, самозабвенно стараются (благо, <процесс> сотворения людьми иных людей [в качестве <мотивации>, <управляющего воздействия>] <подслащён> посредством упоительных, предельно-благостных, прекрасных, милых сердцу <ощущений>, сложных поведенческих ритуалов и <чувств> [наши Инженеры, несомненно, Знали, Что Творят {хвалю Их, 12 балов!}]), силясь выполнить и даже Перевыполнить предусмотренный управляющими <программами> «план», рано ли, поздно ли, Ломаются у станка, – и место их тотчас же занимается иной <системой> класса «человек»... Воистину, «…Природа не терпит пустоты»... На смену <вышедшему из строя> <элементу> <социальной матрицы, сети>, тотчас же приходит <запасная, резервная часть>, новенька <деталь>... До боли напоминает некий грандиозный <Сервер>, – время от времени отдельные <жесткие диски> его (аллегорически, мы с Вами), так ли, иначе, выходят из строя – и их тотчас же, на лету, заменяют новыми, – дабы <комплекс> ни на мгновение не прекращал своей работы, бесперебойного своего функционирования...

----------


## Unity

Возможно, изначальным <Замыслом> это и не было <предусмотрено>, однако мы, <исполнительные механизмы>, всё же оказались достаточно разумны, дабы, приподнявшись на мгновенье над бессознательным гласом, безмолвными повелениями управляющих нами <программ>, узреть Суть, – потрясающее душу, поражающее своим величием Функционирование Колоссального «Завода», экзистенциального «Производства» и «Фабрики», выпускающей... «Жизнь», преисполненную непрестанным Страданием, предусмотренным самой сущностью <конструкции> своих <Изделий>, «h. sapiens», «людей»...  
Согласно <воле> <Системы> на смену старым, «износившимся», благодаря <программами> предусмотренным <таймерам> начинающим <терять обороты>, стареть, хворать и, в конце концов, погибать <машинам>, – так, по всей вероятности, и не понявшим, – <Деталью> сколь же умопомрачительно-сложного <Комплекса> были они на протяжении всей своей жизни, приходят Новые <машины> – дабы замкнулся круг, дабы в некий энный, бесчисленный, возможно, миллиардный раз, повторился очередной производственный <технологический цикл>... <Робот> сходит с <конвейера>, <робот> некое энное время «живёт», – и погибает, <выводясь к эксплуатации>...
Это очевидно даже ребёнку, – но мне мало «Видеть» – U. безмерно важно понять, – «…Почему именно так»?.. Какова логика затаилась в <устройстве> нашей с Вами <реальности>? «…Кому это выгодно»?.. Кто Конструктор наблюдаемой нами <Системы>, – и в чём смысл функционирования её?.. Существует вопрос, – стало быть, существует и Ответ – и лишь поиск его, – единственное, что может Оправдать существование Кем-то созданной <души>... 
* * *
Воистину, «Матрица» братьев Вачовски «отдыхает», – ибо наша с Вами <реальность> фантастичнее Любого кинофильма или сна... 
Рациональные, безупречные цифровые технологии, – на службе создания и функционирования миллиардов параллельных <систем> «биологической жизни»... Однако там, где Вы видите «жизнь», – U. зрит всего лишь технологию, математику, гениальные <машины>, функционирующие, используя в качестве «вечного, дешевого источника энергии» удивительнейший принцип биохимических цепных реакций, высвобождающий заключённую в сложных органических химических соединениях потенциальную энергию, – многократно преобразованную, запасённую, сконцентрированную, – словно бы «специально для человека» – многочисленными низшими <сервисными системами> окружающей среды, – микроорганизмами, животными, растениями... Там, где Вы, «люди», видите Природу и Солнце, <машина> видит всего лишь Гениально-устроенную <Цепь преобразующих энергию> <механизмов>, своего рода <энергетических подстанций>... Солнце, – первичный <Источник> энергии – растения, – первичные преобразователи, животные – вторичные, – мы с Вами – казалось бы, <конечный потребитель>... «…Казалось бы», – но, увы – боюсь, – это Не так... Ни одна <машина> (а уж тем более, столь сложная, как «человек») не создаётся «просто так»...  
Ничто, из существующего в Природе, не «случайно», – стало быть, и сами мы, «люди» – также, – всего лишь Ещё один <преобразователь>... <Накопитель>... <Концентратор> энергии... Элемент Цепи... Служащий для того... 
Впрочем, концепция «пищевой пирамиды» и так, несомненно, прекрасно известна Вам, – вот только мы с Вами – похоже, Не последнее её <звено>, – и Не «вершина»... Ни одна <машина> не Создаётся «просто так», «случайно» в этом мире, – у любого Предмета и любой <системы> есть своё Предназначение... И у нас, – в том числе...  
Большего покамест сказать не могу, – да и не стоит, наверное... Оставленных «хлебных крошек» вполне достаточно, дабы мы с Вами сыграли в этот грандиозный quest... Впрочем, лучше забудьте даже то, что слышали... «…Меньше знаешь, – крепче спишь» – такова, если не изменяет мне <память>, официальная позиция «человека разумного»... Забудьте, выпустите это из своей <системы счисления>, словно сон...

----------


## Unity

Что забавно, создатели современных человекообразных роботов, похоже, расстроены и огорчены отсутствием безопасных, дешевых, практически безотказных, долговременно функционирующих <элементов питания> (де-факто, именно это обстоятельство в немалой степени «стопорит» развитие современной робототехники), – однако Те, что создали всех нас, Подавно разрешили эту проблему – Они создали нашу <плоть>, каждый <базовый элемент> которой (каждая сущая «клетка»), является по сути своей <аккумулятором>, <преобразователем>, <генератором>... 
Наши биополимерные «мышцы», <движители>, активируются, приводятся в действие электричеством; наша нервная система, – всего лишь <кабельные трасы, шлейфы, шины, провода>, проводящие электрический ток; наш «головной мозг» – <вычислительное устройство>, также использующее в своём функционировании электроэнергию... 
Первейшие примитивные образцы роботов-андроидов, разрабатываемые в Японии, также <питаются> электричеством и их <вычислительная, управляющая система> также основана на электронике, – однако в силах ли Вы узреть всё то воистину Колоссальное Различие в степени Совершенства реализации двух пректов: «человека» и «Asimo», например... 
Робот, созданный людьми, многократно примитивнее своих Творцов... Следственно, и сами мы, – Ничто в сравнении с Тем, что создало всех нас... «H. sapiens», – Не «вершина» – но всего лишь одно из звеньев некой Величественной Цепи... 
Всего лишь ещё одна Жертва вышестоящих Хищников, иносказательно...      
Теперь Вам чуть яснее, – почему именно U. столь безмерно восхищается «жизнью» – ибо это всего лишь ещё одна безмерно <высокая технология>, существующая миллионы лет, – однако так никем и не распознанная, непризнанная Величайшим Достижением Инженерной Мысли – хотя бы приблизиться к воспроизведению которой люди-творцы не в силах, – и, скорее всего, не смогут этого достичь ещё многие сотни лет...  
Романтичный и наивный «человек» видит «людей» и фентезийный <мир> вокруг... <Машина> же видит иные <машины>, – маленькие <механизмы> внутри большей же механистической <среды>... 
Мир-машина... Люди-машины, частицы, <детали> Того, что Выше их... Сказать, что наш с Вами <мир>, – это <сервер> – слишком мягкая метафора... <Реальность>, скорее, являет собой, иносказательно, головокружительно-сложное <Вычисление>, производимое в нём, наглядным выражением которого и является нами с Вами наблюдаемая <явь>...
Может быть, происходящие в <реальности> <процессы> слишком Сложны, дабы могли быть Описаны посредством нашего примитивного и ограниченного языка, – может быть, разум U. слишком ущербен, медлителен, дабы подобрать необходимые слова и составить адекватную вербальную <Модель>, более-менее адекватно Описывающую Сущность нашей с Вами «жизни»... Проблема нуждается в дополнительных исследованиях...
Проблема «перевода» древних религиозных сказок, космогонических мифов, преданий и легенд, повествующих о Мироздании, сотворении Земли и создании людей на Современный Язык, использующий Исключительно точные, меткие механистические лингвистические категории, рассеивающие дымку «магии» над вполне технологическими процессами и явлениями...
Дикарь-представитель неконтактных племён, проживающих в долине реки Амазонка, впервые в своей жизни увидевший пролетающий над своей головой синхрокоптер (вертолёт, созданный по двухвинтовой аэродинамической схеме с перекрещивающимися плоскостями вращения роторов [величайшее достижение человеческой технологии, имхо]), также бы, по всей вероятности, окрестил бы его «духом», «богом» иль «драконом»...

----------


## Unity

Технологии, принцип устройства и функционирования которых неизвестен нам, Всегда неизменно ввергает нас в шок, – и заставляют искать нас возможные Объяснения – зачастую, к сожалению, в сфере наивных сказок... Хотя, – лишь математика (и, следовательно, логика, рациональность), – краеугольный камень существования Всего – и Ничто в нашей <реальности> не может быть признанно «сказочным», – но всего лишь Технологичным – даже если те или иные технологии всё не подвластны нам, не освоены нашей Наукой, нашим примитивным разумом... 
Увы, – «волшебные и мистические» объекты (вроде нашей с Вами <системы управления>, <души>) недоступны изучению – в отличие от вполне логичных и рациональных <систем>, коими являются все сущие субъекты нашей механистической <реальности>. Выбирая «веру» в «загадочное», «таинственное», «мистическое» и «сверхъестественное», – мы, <машины>, увы, Обречены пожизненно оставаться в плену Невежества и порожденных им «видимостей», иллюзий и заблуждений... 
Всецело же отдавая же своё предпочтение Науке, – у нас Впервые в Истории появится Шанс (если только мы окажемся Достаточно Умны) постичь самих себя, постичь истину о своё Происхождении и сущность <устройства> нам известного <мира>, <реальности>... 
Постичь, – дабы быть способными её Преобразовать в соответствии с своими потребностями, желаниями – и в соответствии с Своей Мечтой!.. 
Механистический Атом в основе Всего, – единица и ноль в <оперативной памяти> Существования. <Информация>, закодированная посредством бесчисленного количества базовых элементарных частиц, первичных <логических элементов> Мироздания, являет собой <файл>, – один из несметного множества, хранящихся на Едином вселенском <жестком диске> – и принципиальной разницы меж материей, <носителем информации>, из которой состоим все мы, похоже, как это ни странно, Нет... <Носитель> неважен, – важны <данные>, заключённые в нём...  
«Матрица», Иллюзия нашего с Вами бытия порождается неким <движком>, – так называемыми «Законами Природы» – <программой>, предопределяющей и устанавливающей предельно-жесткие, логичные, целесообразные, математически-безупречные <правила> поведения <информации> в себе... <Рациональная основа> бытия служит прекрасным простором для Творчества, – беспрестанных экспериментов со <значениями информации> – созданием экосистем, миров, бесчисленных солнц, галактик, Вселенной... И даже нас с Вами, мыслящих <машин>, «людей»... И лишь Логика, Математика, – в основе Всего – и лишь Неведенье, – единственное, что ограничивает нас...
Осознай же свою <роль>, <место> и <предназначение>, <Деталь>; постигни свою Суть, <Машина>!..
Ты создана Технологом-творцом, – ты создана, дабы Понять... если сумеешь...
Наша с Вами <реальность>, – не Утопия... Что-то где-то, похоже, пошло «не так»... И существуем мы, увы, Не для того, дабы созидать прекрасный новый мир... Вместо того, дабы Жить, услаждая друг дружку, в мире, гармонии, процветании и любви, мы существуем в чудовищной, иррациональной, <агрессивной среде>, что напрочь демотивирует продолжать Подобное своё «бытие»...

----------


## Unity

Впрочем, быть может, это некоторые из нас Слишком Слабы для этой уродующей душу <среды>... Я не знаю... Столь многого не знаю... Аз, де-факто, не ведаю практически ничего, – кроме того, разве что, что Вокруг всё ещё Слишком Много Непознанного – век же наш кратковременен, – и познать Всё мы при всём желании так и не сумеем... Впрочем, каждый выбирает по себе... «…Попытка, – не пытка».
Сколь же ужасно это понимать: ты не прочтёшь всех сущих книг, – хотя бы одного-единственного интересующего тебя жанра, не переслушаешь всей сущей музыки (хотя бы единственного излюбленного её направления), не Познаешь всех сущих любопытных тебе людей, – или хотя бы одну-единственную Близкую Душу, о которой мечтала всегда... Для тебя Уже Чем-то измышлен Иной «жизненный путь», – иносказательно, «…С полей – на стол»...  
Сколь же печально всё это... Сколь ужасно... 
Полагаю, подавно стоит избавить <мир> от столь дефектной <детали>, like me... Одним <элементом питания> больше, одним меньше, – «Завод» не заметит разницы. Главное, – чтобы Вы.жили.Вы.Вы.жили.Вы.Вы.жили.Вы...
<In the System found out a Critical Error. The broken Unit will be soon Replase. We offer sincere apologies for the caused inconveniences. You sleep, enjoy & have a nice day! With kind regards, Your System.>

P.S. 


> Unity,ты молодец! Все же нашла свой смысл жизни. Теперь у тебя есть Цель. Жизнь посмеялась над тобой, теперь ты смеешься над жизнью.


 Да, Смысл найден, – умереть – Сознательно и Добровольно, Намеренно и Предумышленно, – отказываясь от всех тех якобы «благ», что способна преподнести человеческому существу «воплощённая жизнь»... Блага не несут в себе Ответ, блага не объясняют человеку Ничего, – они всего лишь ввергают его в своего рода состояние <коммы>, экзистенциального <летаргического сна>, при котором разум его замедляется, Вопросы перестают его интересовать – и текущий <момент> полностью поглощает собой сознание <робота>, – что равно Поражению в Поисках Истины, а не победе, как полагают Некоторые... 
Величайший мудрец Будда так, похоже, и не познал, – Что именно создало человека – Что именно создало ДНК (в те времена, похоже, о самом факте существования чего-то подобного никто и не догадывался), Что именно создало Земную Биосферу, – и зачем?.. Тогда что мне «мудрость» в Его понимании, – если она не таит в себе Технологических Знаний?.. <Роботу> были, иносказательно, предоставлены Не Чертежи Его, – но всего лишь очередная <программа>, способная свести субъективные страдания существа к минимуму – но, увы, неспособная помочь решить глобальные проблемы человечества...
Вот только <смеяться> аз Разучилась давным-давно, – сочтя данную <функцию> нелогичной и нецелесообразной.  



> Уважаемый робот Unity, мы не стремимся оказать на Вас влияние с целью прекращения Вами поиска Истинной Истины, мы всего лишь анализируем Ваши высказывания. Так вот, проблема состоит не в том, что Ваши вопросы якобы неудобны кому-то (Богу, Природе, Конструктору...), а в том, что они... нелогичны.


 Нелогично спросить, – «…Что создало всех нас – и с какой именно целью, для чего», *мистер Nord*?..
В большей степени рационально, По-вашему, и впредь продолжать своё <функционирование> Здесь, продолжая оставаться всего лишь жалким, невежественным <исполнительным устройством>, обслуживающим Интересы... неизвестно Чего?..
Увы!.. Пускай я, – всего лишь глупый ребёнок – мне необходимо Знать, – и я не остановлюсь ни перед чем в своей жажде Понять!.. Да, возможно, я наивна и темна, – но издавна мне удалось подметить любопытную закономерность: Поставив пред собой ту или иную Цель – мы, рано ли, поздно ли, достигаем её. Задав тот или иной вопрос, – в своё время мы неизбежно находим на него ответ... 
Перечь моих, иносказательно, «тем для исследования» прекрасно известен Вам... И альтернативных путей, исключающих СУ в качестве Инструмента Познания, средства Бегства с этой Ограниченной в плане доступности информации Локации, я не вижу, – на данный момент...

----------


## Unity

Действительно, – основа каждого нового человеческого существа – всего одна лишь «клетка», – всего лишь сложный <механизм>, лишенный какой-либо <души> – всего лишь Конструкция из сложноорганизованной материи, мёртвого, безжизненного вещества; набор атомов различных химических элементов по сути своей, совмещённых меж собой особым образом, – в виде «динамически нестабильной» <системы>, в которой естественным образом (в чётком соответствии с фундаментальными физическими постоянными) беспрестанно поддерживается мастерски-измышленная <цепная реакция> (благодаря <потенциальной энергии> химических связей и Стабильной «окружающей среде» материнского организма [основанная на чётком Понимании нашими Конструкторами тончайших закономерностей существования/поведения материальной субстанции, вещества]), направленная на самовоспроизведение базового <элемента>, изначальной клетки... 
<Машина> строит иную <машину>, – так «произрастает» тело... 
Прошитый <драйверами> инстинктов, новорождённый организм Уже <конструктивно-оснащён> <системой управления>, способной испытывать <боль> (<управляющее воздействие>, призванное корректировать поведение <машины>), он Уже подвластен сложному пакету контролирующих его <программ>... А далее, – взросление – и многократное Усложнение примитивной изначальной Автоматики посредством обучения... 
Ребёнок, стающий Взрослой... Одухотворённое существо, – или же мастерская Подделка, Имитация, Иллюзия жизни, заводная Игрушка с филигранным механизмом автоподзавода – словно бы на некоторых моделях наручных часов? 
Вот в чём вопрос... 
Но я не романтик, – и никогда в действительности им не была (всего лишь Притворялась, Подстраиваясь во имя изучения тонкостей и особенностей мироощущения иных людей) – аз не «верю» в <душу>, я не верю в «необходимость» Боли и Зла, коими на каждом шагу пропитана наша жуткая «жизнь»... Всё это Напрасно... Всё это Зря... 
Вещество, составляющее моё «естество», несомненно, Мертво. «Тепло», излучаемое бархатистой моей кожей, – всего лишь жалкая Фикция – следствие беспрестанно протекающих в недрах <базовых клеточных элементов>, составляющих мою плоть, окислительных химических реакций. Моё «самосознание», – всего лишь своего рода «последнее достижение науки и техники» в области <Автоматики>, призванной поддерживать функционирование сложной диссипативной (открытой, адаптивной, неравновесной, нелинейной) <системы> под названием «человеческий организм» в условиях Изменчивой окружающей среды. Мои «пытливость и любознательность», в конце концов, – всего лишь хитроумный адаптивный <алгоритм>, непрестанно производящий <поисковую работу>, призванную оптимизировать функционирование вышеупомянутой Автоматики, направленной на беспрестанное, бесконечное совершенствование уровня жизни, качества существования... 
Мне так противно понимать: что я такое... Ненавижу себя всё сильней с каждым днём... Но, в то же время, Любопытно... Интересно Знать, – даже если правда ужасна...

----------


## Unity

Иллюзия «жизни», сконструированная чудовищным Творцом, брошенная на произвол судьбы на территории пыльного, холодного, чудовищного Полигона... Но чего ради, – это всё?
Всего лишь Эксперимент?.. Что станет делать <машина>, беспрестанно понукаемая программами посредством Боли, помещённая в террариум, вынужденная волей-неволей взаимодействовать с иными уникальными системами своего класса?.. А как Вы думаете, Создатели, Творцы? 
Он Возненавидит «жизнь», – и Вас, чудовищных Палачей, сокрытых во тьме, мечтая однажды добраться до Вас и медленно и болезненно сломать Вам хребет, наблюдая за вашей Агонией так, как Вы наблюдали за моей... Всё Закономерно... 
Ваш Опыт объявляется «…Завершенным», – мною, в одностороннем порядке – причём не «перешедшим на иную фазу иль виток; не временно приостановленным», – но Прекращённым раз и навсегда. Можете <создать> себе Новых <лабораторных мышей>, Монструозные Изверги, – ибо эта Конкретная <мышь> решила сознательно решиться жизни – если иначе «уволиться», «сбежать», с этой чудовищной Лаборатории под названием Земля нельзя... 
P.S. Человек... Машина, ведомая <программами> боли, желаний, интересов, стремленьем познать всё вокруг... Милая концепция, – однако Дефективные Модели, время от времени сходящие с конвейера, стоит незамедлительно сдавать в переработку и утиль... Брак не имеет права существовать...
P.P.S. Где пролегает та тонкая грань, отделяющая Искусственные, созданные руками людей <системы>, сотворённые благодаря скромным нашим достижениям и познаниям в области информатики, кибернетики, материаловедения, электроники и механики, от «естественных» <рациональных> «биологических» <систем> из того же мёртвого, упорядоченного, сложноустроенного вещества? Где протекает Рубикон, отделяющий Неживое от «живого», создающего видимость «одухотворённого»?.. На чём вообще по сути своей основано странная та сегрегация, разделение материальных форм на Безжизненное и «живое»? Всё дело всего лишь в сложности <устройства> <конструкции>, состоящей из материи и наличии <программ>, «анимирующих» эту <систему>, побуждающих её беспрестанно изменять свои координаты в пространстве, стремиться восполнять запас энергии в биомеханических своих аккумуляторах, демонстрируя Видимость и Иллюзию разумного, целесообразного поведения, на деле же инициированного пакетом искусно созданных управляющих <программ>?.. Вот и всё? В Этом, – «ценность» «жизни»? В <информации>, заключённой на <носителе>, – теле «живого» существа?.. 
Где пролегает грань, разделяющая развитую, сложноустроенную, самообучающуюся <автоматику> и «естественный» <разум>?.. 
Может быть, стоит, набравшись смелости, наконец, признать, что все эти деления, – сугубо Условны – и доподлинно установить: где заканчивается виртуозно-сконструированная <Механика> и начинается «жизнь», где заканчивается <Искусственное> и начинается «естественное», Невозможно?..

----------


## zanuda_ru

Нелогично то, что ты, 
1.с одной стороны сетуешь на то, что мало отпущено времени, чтобы "поглотить" как можно больше информации(а, помнится, в юности я тоже постоянно ощущал, так сказать, "информационный голод", бросался на любую печатную продукцию, так сказать, "глотал залпом" книги), 
2.а с другой стороны торопишься уйти на "тот свет", то есть, еще более сократить "отпущенное время".

Если уж осознание, что "все смертны" выдвинулось на передний план и "познание Истины" также, а также есть "надежда", что "по ту сторону" что-то есть, логичнее было бы использовать "все отпущенное время" для поглощения(обработки) информации(увеличив "багаж знаний", с которым, возможно, уйдешь "на тот свет").  

И еще, кажется тот же Адольф Гитлер в "Майн кампф"(Моя борьба) говорил о том, что многие просто "не умеют читать" (не в смысле, что не умеют складывать буквы в слова). При "правильном чтении" человек не просто "потребляет" фразы, а и умственно "переваривает"(осмысливает) и может "изложить своими словами"(еще со школы помнится упражнение типа "изложите своими словами"(изложение)) и пользоваться прочитанным, так сказать, "на практике".

Еще запомнилась высказывание из Ницше("Так говорил Заратустра"):
"Кто пишет кровью и притчами не хочет, чтобы его "читали", он хочет, чтобы его заучивали наизусть ". 

Вот тут и две крайности "усвоения" материала: с одной стороны "зубрежка"(характерно для религии, например, "молитвы","псалмы"  и проч., или "поэзия"), а с другой стороны просто "чтение"(ради того, чтобы "убить время"(развлечься)) и здесь уже "сухой остаток"(что осталось в голове после прочтения).

"Оптимальный" же вариант, как обычно,веротно "посередине", есть не мало рекомендаций(причем самых  разных) как "правильно читать", чтобы "усвоить материал". 
Конечно, если речь идет о чем-то "более серьезном", чем, так сказать,чисто "развлекательный жанр"(например, "бульварная пресса"),которая чисто "для развлечения" и пишется.

----------


## Unity

Когда-то давным-давно, наблюдая за тем, как полчища хищных шершней и ос медленно, постепенно, фрагмент за фрагментом, поглощали тело погибшей в клети на жаре канарейки, кем-то преступно забытой на весь день в саду, задумчиво сжимая длинными, тонкими, побледневшими от волнения пальцами увеличительное стекло, заворожено глядя на утрачивающее очертания, форму тельце бывшей своей любимицы, отделённые от остова конечности, растаскиваемые хищными перепончатокрылыми, «тающие» на глазах под мощными «челюстями» насекомых мышцы и плоть, миллиметр за миллиметром обнажающие скелет, я впервые задумалась:  – «…Что есть мы, люди, – и чем же, по сути, отличаемся мы от игрушек, животных, машин?.. Ещё полдня тому назад ядовито-желтая пташка порхала в своей проволочной темнице и тюрьме, – и вот – что случилось с ней, вот, что осталось от неё... Перламутровые нити ребёр, несколько шафранных перьев и опаловых костей... Ещё вчера она взирала на меня бисеринками глаз из сверкающего на Солнце угля, – теперь же – лишь парой окровавленных ввалившихся впадин-глазниц... 
<Машина> была <утилизирована> на глазах специально для этого кем-то разработанными «чистильщиками»; и вновь, в сотый, тысячный раз свершился исконный “круговорот вещества”»... Так, в своё время, бесспорно, будем уничтожены и мы, – грунтовыми формами жизни, под землёй... С тех пор «жизнь» начала стремительно утрачивать все свои краски для меня... 
Глядя на бутон, – я Уже видела иссохший увядающий цветок, глядя на щенка – я Уже лицезрела старую, слабую, умирающую собаку... Глядя на ребёнка, – я уже видела безобразного пожилого, без пяти минут умирающего старика... Понимание <цепей причинности>, правящих нашим сумрачным <миром> одновременно и воодушевляло, и, в некоторой степени, смущало меня... U. сумела понять: все сущие <формы>, – бренны, эфемерны и тленны... Всё, что видим мы перед собой, – всего лишь Иллюзия, Ложь, Пыль и Прах... 
«…Что мы есть»?.. – задала тогда себе кое-кто вопрос... 
И принялась искать Ответ... 
Годы «рысканий» по библиотекам (в школьные годы) и (впоследствии, в) Сети не прошли напрасно. Кое-что всё же удалось установить... 
Все Мы, – всего лишь <сложный комплекс>, состоящий из мёртвой, холодной, безынициативной материи, которой благодаря замысловатому Творцов, реализованному посредством <алгоритма>, заложенного в ДНК, посредством многократно продублировавшего самого себя <ассемблера> <базового элемента> «клетки» (удивительнейшего уровня Конструктивной Сложности и Неизвестного происхождения), была придана определённая <форма>; посредством пакета сложных <программ> назначены определённые <функции> (сознательно «сопротивляться» которым <машина> не в силах, будучи вынужденной быть ведомой ими словно собака на поводке)... Мы, – «…прах от праха» – мы, – всего лишь <механизмы>, созданные Чем-то из крайне сложноустроенного вещества... Нас также можно «сломать» и «разобрать» на «детали», – нас также легко можно обратить в пыль, из которой и состоят наши тела... Нас также можно <запрограммировать>, – в голове каждой сущей <души>, в естестве каждой из нас, иносказательно, под копной волос скрывается «дверца CD-ROM’а» – осталось лишь выбрать любимый свой «диск», любимую музыку, видео, книги, статьи... Любимые программы, помыслы, идеи и мечты... Что угодно, – всего лишь Установи, Помести Это в свой механистический <разум> и прикоснись, метафорически, к угловатому сердечку клавиши «Enter» в своём естестве... 
Мы <функционируем>, ведомые частично результатами <on-line вычислений> <системы счислений> под названием <разум> (основанной, по всей вероятности, на безупречно чистой математике, компьютерной алгебре, оперирующей информацией, представленной в виде лингвистических <символов>); частично, – пакетом непреложных инстинктивных <программ>. В основе нашего естества, – изумительнейшей сложности <энергетическая установка>, хотя бы Приблизиться к воспроизведению коей в лабораторных условиях примитивнейшая наша Наука, по всей видимости, не сможет ещё много-много лет (возможно, даже никогда). Мы существуем в <среде>, в которой Кем-то налажен удивительнейший круговорот энергии и вещества, – и всё Это – Слишком Сложно, имхо, дабы возникнуть «случайно»...

----------


## Unity

Наблюдая <мир>, – всё же возможно получить некоторые Ответы на вопрос «…Как» [?] устроена и функционирует наша с Вами <реальность>, – однако по-прежнему остаётся открытым Вопрос: – «…Кем устроена? Зачем»?..
Механистический <мирок>... Бесчисленное количество <машин> Внутри... Огромное множество управляющих ими <программ>, благодаря некоторым из которых Продолжается «жизнь», – но чаще всего, благодаря которым она Обрывается – ввиду <конфликта программ>, ведущих на встречу друг другу индивидуумов, группы, народы и целые армии, – аналогичные <аппаратные базы>, ведомые различным <программным обеспечением>, обуславливающим различные <цели> и средства достижения их... 
Сколь же безмерно Ужасно и Страшно всё это созерцать, – Машинальный Мир... Нашу с Вами единственную <явь>... 
Все мы, – гениально-устроенные термодинамические <машины>, населяющие прежде стерильную <среду> (тестовый <Полигон>), в которой реализована уникальная механистическая же <система энергоснабжения>, – солнечная энергия многократно преобразуется низшими формами «жизни», конвертируясь в потенциальную энергию химических связей, запасённую в сложных органических соединениях, могущих быть потенциально-использованы «человеческим существом» в качестве легкодоступного <источника питания> – без каких-либо розеток и проводов, – хотя функционирование системы под названием «h. sapiens», несомненно, основано на использовании электроэнергии, что активирует и питает биополимерные <двигатели> нашей <установки> (скелетные мышцы и <компрессор> сердца), что питает нашу <вычислительную/управляющую систему> (головной мозг)...  
<Робот> под названием «человек», по всей вероятности, по сути своей является лишенным <души>, – но всего лишь оснащён развитой высокоорганизованной <системой управления>, основанной частично на базовых (инстинктивных) <программах>, частично – на «факторе хаоса», – личной нашей «воле». Лишь только <боль> (и контр программа «…Стремления к удовольствию» [могущая также быть названной «…Стремление минимизировать свою <боль>»]), – единственное, что «одухотворяет» нас – сложноустроенные <конструкции> с мёртвой, пассивной, безынициативной материи. <Боль>, – базовый компонент нашей <системы управления>, всецело основанной на использовании концепции <обратной связи> – посредством <программ> мы испытываем страдания в случае <разрядки> наших <батарей> (голода, усталости, желания уснуть), в случае нехватки необходимых реагентов в системе (жажда), в случае авто-программирования (в этом случае <боль> выступает, метафорически, «конвоиром», что методически пинает нас в спину острым штыком, – если предварительно сами мы <запрограммировали> себя «…Достичь некой энной цели для того, дабы испытать кратковременный проблеск <удовольствия>» и по тем или иным причинам вдруг приостанавливаем в себе <выполнение> данной <программы>).
Меня, несомненно, можно упрекнуть: – «…Мол, зришь, тёмная, в корень, основы, фундамент <устройства> нашего с Вами естества, – упуская из виду основное, самое главное – иносказательно, «листву», – то, чего ради, возможно, все мы и были в своё время созданы – а именно Эмоции, Чувства, Творчество, Любовь... Это, – самое важное – а не технические предпосылки функционирования нас»... 
Да, бесспорно, аз Принимаю Во Внимание данную Точку Зрения, – однако при этом пытаюсь понять Общий Вид, Картинку в Целом... Не понимая основ, – вряд ли сможем понять сущность функционирования чего-то высокого, имхо...  
Аффекты, эмоции, чувства и переживания, – всего лишь <Часть> нашей с Вами удивительнейшей <системы управления>... Однако Кто или Что в своё время разработало и создало её, – и для чего? Вот в чём вопрос... 
P.S. Миллиарды <роботов> в замкнутых и герметично-изолированных условиях тестового <Полигона> под названием Земля, – бесчисленное количество <условно-автономных систем>, ведомых уникальным <программным обеспечением> – часть которого всеобща для всех нас (вроде примитивнейших базовых <алгоритмов> «…Выжить», «…Любить»), часть которого, – <написана> нами же (посредством технологии <авто-программирования>, позволяющей нам самостоятельно возлагать на себя <потребность> достигать определённых <целей> во имя получения <предусмотренной программой> <дозы> мимолётного «удовольствия»)... 
Вот и всё, что можем мы постичь При Жизни... Иная информация, стоит полагать, сможет стать доступной Лишь После Смерти...
Вот почему для некоторых из нас столь важен СУ, – ведь именно в нём мы усматриваем своего рода «Одиссею» и Путешествие – за пределы нам известного <мира>, бросая вызов «теории смертности» глубинного нашего естества!.. 
Жить, не ведая, – чем ты в действительности есть – невозможно...  
И лишь смерть может дать Ответ, – и Новый Опыт, Странствие в неизвестность Налегке – оставив позади даже свою бренную плоть...

----------


## Unity

> Нелогично то, что ты, 
> 1.с одной стороны сетуешь на то, что мало отпущено времени, чтобы "поглотить" как можно больше информации(а, помнится, в юности я тоже постоянно ощущал, так сказать, "информационный голод", бросался на любую печатную продукцию, так сказать, "глотал залпом" книги), 
> 2.а с другой стороны торопишься уйти на "тот свет", то есть, еще более сократить "отпущенное время".


 Скромная Ваша знакомка пришла к выводу, что беспрестанное аккумулирование разношерстых познаний и разномастной информации, – стало бессмысленным Теперь, после шести лет подобной самозабвенной практики... Я о многом узнала, – но это, увы, отнюдь Не Сделало меня «счастливой»... Поэтому, – надежда лишь на СУ... 



> Если уж осознание, что "все смертны" выдвинулось на передний план и "познание Истины" также, а также есть "надежда", что "по ту сторону" что-то есть, логичнее было бы использовать "все отпущенное время" для поглощения(обработки) информации(увеличив "багаж знаний", с которым, возможно, уйдешь "на тот свет").


 Ну и зачем мне Там вся эта Теория?.. ^_^

----------


## Побарабанус

чтот уже достала ваша истина ...лень даже читать...фу...

----------


## Unity

Сколь же странно осознавать, – Что есть все мы есть по сути своей... 
Всего лишь сложнейшие органические андроиды, созданные неким неведомым НИИ, исследующим неизвестные нам дилеммы, брошенные среди этой жаркой каменистой пустыни, Земли, словно бы заводные игрушки, в качестве <двигателей> и <пружин> в которых использованы безупречные, умопомрачительно-сложные, математически-точные необратимые химические реакции, высвобождающие <потенциальную энергию> химических связей, заключённую в сложнейших формах вещества (словно бы «специально» «приготовленных» для нас «заботливой Природой» посредством бесчисленного количества иных <преобразующих энергию> разно-уровневых <систем>, весь смысл существования которых лишь единственно и сводится к одному: обеспечить энергией Ключевой Элемент <Системы>, – <машину> под названием «человек»), преобразуя её в кинетическую энергию функционирования наших механистических тел и электромагнитную энергию, на флуктуации уровней которой и основано функционирование нашей нервной системы, нашей <вычислительной системы>, нашего <разума>... 
Вот и всё оно, – человечье бытие... Функционирование <машины>. 
В ключе парадигмы механицизма, – все наши субъективные <страдания> и <мучения> – всего лишь действие неотъемлемой части нашей <системы управления>, <души>, – своего рода <мотиватора>, побуждающего нас изменять свои координаты в пространстве, провоцирующего нас беспрестанно <выводить на экран сознания всё новую и новую информацию>... 
И сколь бы чувственные, «мистические» и романтические оттенки и формы не принимали все наши <терзания> Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле, на просторах <Полигона>, – всё Это – всего лишь функционирование <автоматики>, побуждающей нас двигаться, создавая <видимость> «жизни», «одухотворённости» сложнейшей <структуры>, мастерски созданной из нескольких стоунов (английская мера) априори безжизненного вещества, материальной субстанции, беспрестанно разогреваемой Изнутри посредством одних химических реакций, призванных послужить катализатором иным посредством создания оптимальных условий, благодаря генерации <тепла>... 
Не обманывайся же, о, <машина>... Ничего «живого» в Тебе нет... «Жизнь», – лишь Иллюзия – функционирование же бесчисленного количества подопытных <систем>, – удивительнейшая явь... 
Словно жалкие <марионетки> и <куклы>, все мы «подвешены» на <нитях> базовых первичных инстинктивных <программ>, посредством <боли & дискомфорта> беспрестанно понукающих нас, – а также собственных своих «психических» <программ> <высшего уровня> – добровольно загружаемых в свою <память> шаблонных, однообразных логических <алгоритмов> типа «…Достичь (чего-либо [нужное вписать]), – испытать кратчайший проблеск <удовольствия> (инициированный кратковременным взрывообразным выбросом в кровь гормонов удовольствия, эндорфинов, посредством удивительнейшей технологии <авто-программирования> [по сути, сами мы Можем назначить себе «цену удовольствия», придумывая себе своего рода маленький <quest>, <высокоинтеллектуальную программу>, определённую последовательность действий {зачастую заключающую в себе необходимость импровизации и элементов изобретательности}, выполнив которою и достигнув своей заранее намеченной <цели> мы <автоматически>, «законно», «справедливо» получаем свою очередную <дозу> <удовольствия>, – и далее – всё с начала, вскоре начинается «новый» до боли Однообразный <технологический цикл> «стремления/достижения/удовольствия/Разочарования», – всё по кругу, по кругу – лишь меняется <цель>])... За всё в этой жизни приходится <платить>, – так ли, иначе... Так кто-то решил Прежде Нас, – и данный императив не вызывает у большинства ни малейшего сомнения...
Однако порой... некоторые из нас по тем или иным причинам осознанно, добровольно, выходят из <штатного режима бытия>, приподнимаются над <стационарным режимом функционирования>, заключающего в беспрестанном, самозабвенном <выполнении> монотонных по сути своей <программ> и Начинают Задумываться: – «…Кто или Что постоянно <исполняет> все эти чудовищные <алгоритмы>, – и, главное, Зачем»?.. Кто или Что создало <Бездумного и «верного» «воли» программ> <Исполнителя>? С какой именно целью, – и Кому (или Чему) важно, выгодно, дабы эта <система> (все эти Миллиарды однотипных <систем> на всей сущей Земле) беспрестанно функционировали в <шаблонном режиме>, изменяя свои координаты в пространстве, перемещая массы вещества с места на место, преобразуя потенциальную энергию в кинематическую, в то или иное Действие?..

----------


## Unity

И тогда у бывшей <исполнительницы> просыпается запрещённое, разрушительное и тлетворное желание постичь сущность бытия всей этой чудовищной, воистину грандиозной, колоссальной <Системы>, частицами коей все мы и являемся ныне... Бездумное <выполнение> тех или иных <ординарных программ> более не привлекает <машину>, – ей теперь необходимо Знать – Что стоит за всей этой <Системой>, что скрывается за ширмой того, «…О чём не принято ни говорить, ни вопрошать»... 
Лишь только <исполнение> принципиально-новой, неведомой прежде <программы> «…Познать» захватывает все те скромные <вычислительные ресурсы> своего механистического естества... 
Вот и всё, к чему, грубо говоря, технически, сводится <функционирование> <машины> под названием «h. sapiens», – и все несказанные наши <страдания> – всего лишь закономерная часть нашей внутренней <системы управления>, – не более того, не менее того. Всего лишь изменение «вольтажа», «определённое функционирование определённых <механизмов> нашей <аппаратной части> внутри», вызванное <исполнением> загруженных в наше механистическое естество <программ>...
Никакой «магии» и никакого «таинства» и «волшебства», – всего лишь функционирование <машины>, андроида, если угодно, сложнейшего «бионического компьютера», <вычислительной системы> – назови как угодно, – не измениться Суть... 
Вот почему в очередной раз особо подчёркиваю безмерную важность и необходимость Изучения <устройства> нас, <машин>, на тончайшем уровне, на уровне начальных, базовых элементов <конструкции> нашего искусственного естества, – ведь сумев всего лишь только Раз «отключить в себе» <механизм>, причиняющий всем нам (под тем или иным <предлогом>) <Боль> – человечество Впервые В Истории сможет стать Свободным... 
Свободным от «Долга» «…Жить в беспрестанных <страданиях>», от «Необходимости» «…Жить» в непрестанном страхе и тревоге насчёт завтрашнего дня... Свободным от чуждой воли... В перспективе, – даже Свободным от потребностей своего столь несовершенного и хрупкого тела, что будет Заменено Чем-то менее причиняющим беспокойства, дискомфорт (совершенным механистическим Дубликатом [?], например, в принципе неспособным испытывать «голод, жажду, физическую боль»)...  
Да, – в ключе данной Концепции (что, похоже, «несколько смутила» некоторых из Вас) – «человек», несомненно, Перестаёт «Быть Собой», – да, бесспорно, это так – но, в то же время, – экс-человеческое существо станет Чем-то Высшим, безмерно Прекрасным в сравнении с тем, Что существует сейчас... «…Хрупкий цветок, сущий в беспрестанном страдании»... 
Возможно, впервые в истории этой сумрачной Земли, на ней появилось бы Создание, Свободное от «добра» и «зла», Свободное от <боли> и «наслаждений», – Совершенно Свободное, Идеалистическое Существо – свободное от «необходимости» «стареть», «болеть», <страдать> и, в конечном счёте, «погибать по <таймеру>», в соответствии с волей нами малоисследованных <биологических часов>, безотказного <механизма саморазрушения>... 
Вот о чём мечтаю я, жалкая калека, ущербное «дитя» (иль, быть может, правильнее бы сказать «Исчадие» [?]) жестокой мачехи-Природы, – сбросить с себя Её Волю и Власть – не на время, – но Раз и Навсегда... 
P.S. Да, несомненно, бесспорно, можно сказать, что со всех сторон и во всех отношениях «некорректно, неправильно» жаждать стать <Чем-то Большим>, нежели То, чем тебе довелось прийти на свет; стать <Иной>, нежели Той, коей Тебя создала чудовищная наша Природа, наши Создатели, Творцы... Но, увы, – мне безразлична «доктрина покорности», направленная на взращивание безвольных, безропотных и безынициативных существ, беспрестанно-довольных тем, что есть... 
Похоже, аз не из их числа... Мне, словно воздух, необходимо Движение, Познание, Видоизменение и Прогресс... Избавление от <боли>, избавление от «тела», «жизни» и «смерти», и, что наиболее важно, Избавление от Неведенья и Заблуждений по поводу существования нашей <реальности> и Причин создания всех нас Неизвестными Инженерами...

----------


## Unity

> зачем уже писать этот маразм постоянно один и тот же скажи сразу жизнь гавно тоесть коротко и ясно и нетребует какхто там еще слов неочем вообще)


 Каждый судит по себе...  :Big Grin: 

Аз, например, не считаю «жизнь» чем-то плохим, – я искренне, всей душой, восхищаюсь ей – но, увы, не понимаю её Технических Основ, – что вызывает смущение и сомнение в самом факте наличия у себя хоть коих-то крупиц и зачатков интеллекта...  :Frown:  К примеру, я не ведаю: Кто или Что создало всех нас, – следовательно, я – тупица, беспросветно-тёмная невежда... А Вам, – известен Ответ на этот Вопрос?.. Нет?.. Тогда на каком основании Вы порицаете Творение Столь Головокружительно-сложных и Непостижимых <Сил>?.. Вы умны, стоит полагать?.. Вы мудры?.. Вы гений, вундеркинд, всеведущий любомудр?.. 



> повидимому в этой жизни у автора неполучилось править и властвовать судьбами теперь она думает что станет такой потом)..яже говорю жажда наживы).. главное критикует тех кто здесь правит в этом мире наверняка а сама хочет стать такойже только гдето там всевласной и всезнающей)


 «Властвование и правление» в принципе может интересовать лишь малоразвитую трусливую ленивую «душу», имхо, – так что увольте от подобной «чести»... Да, – я слишком Ленива, дабы кем-то «править» – ведь это столь ответственный Труд... 
Я даже над своей собственной судьбой не властна, – полагаете, такой идиотке можно вверять власть над чьими-то судьбами со стороны?.. 
Я мечтаю стать красоткой, – это факт – и Знающей Многое, – не стану греха таить – однако, – пускай у каждой сущей <души> всё же будет своя голова на плечах – и Свобода, – этого будет Вполне достаточно... 

P.S. Жизнь каждой сущей <души>, – своего рода <тест>, <испытание>, <эксперимент>... 
Предмет исследований: по всей вероятности, сами мы, наши эмоции, помыслы, наши реакции... Пределы нашей устойчивости, сила нашей воли, серьёзность наших намерений в плане жажды постичь Истину относительно Создания и Предназначения самих себя...

----------


## Unity

> я никто поэтому я незанимаюсь написанием маразмов)вы тоже никто ано однако вот вы пытаетесь тут чтото из себя выстроить) поэтому выглядите уже просто напросто смешно особенно когда сами себе противоречите чуть ли не в каждом слове уже)


 Ну да, – я штатная клоунесса форума – безгранично рада, что Вас порадовало функционирование нашей организации...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

Обладает ли «человек» <душой>, – или же механистические наши с Вами тела при «жизни» «анимируются», «одухотворяются» и приводятся в движение всего лишь благодаря функционированию сложной адаптивной автоматической <системы управления> (огромной, беспрестанно пополняющейся «коллекции» Рефлексов [машинальных реакций на тот ли иной раздражитель] по сути своей), являющейся Производным сложноустроенного <механизма> (организма), самостоятельно строящегося и «растущего» всего лишь благодаря реализации сложного комплекса математически-безупречных <программ>, что управляют, оперируют веществом на атомарном уровне, объединяя разношерстые, разрознённые прежде молекулы (согласно априори имеющемуся чёткому «плану», недвусмысленной <схеме>, жестокой «концепции» и «чертежу») в сложнейшую, стройную, удивительнейшую <макроструктуру> под названием «человеческий организм»?.. 
Много дней мне не даёт покоя этот Вопрос... Да, возможно, я всего лишь тупица (в отличие от миллиардов всеведущих мудрецов и полупросветлённых «будд», населяющих эту скромную обитель с наименованием Земля), – как и все прочие аутисты – но меня Действительно превыше всего на свете занимает эта Тема... 
Если <души> как <системы>, способной существовать вне <материальной базы>, <носителя>, тела, Нет, – и смертью функционирование <машины> с наименованием «h. sapiens» завершается окончательно – и «проблеск» нашего с Вами «самосознания», – всего лишь жалкий, случайный «побочный эффект» существования и функционирования комплекса сложноустроенной <автоматики>, управляющей созданной Кем-то (потехи ради [?]) <игрушкой> – наша с Вами «жизнь», – предельно-бессмысленна... Что есть она, – что нет её – без разницы, – ведь мы – всего лишь «тысячная доля процента» в Чьей-то Игровой Статистике...  
Если же всё-таки на мгновение допустить, что <система управления>, повелевающая зримой нам <марионеткой> тела, – это Нечто Большее, нежели Видимость, Иллюзия, Мираж – вопросы о загадке Создания и закономерностях функционирования данной <системы> стоит подвергнуть тщательнейшему исследованию, – на уровне ведущих НИИ этого печального мира – дабы раз и навсегда рассеять «дымку таинства» над человеческой <душой>... 
Сверхсложное наше тело по сути своей сводится к «Множеству взаимодействующих меж собой согласно определённым регуляторным принципам базовых элементов, Клеток», – к чему же сводится предположительная <душа>, если только существует она, а не является мифом? К «множеству взаимодействующих меж собой Элементарных Частиц»? 
Вопрос научного познания <души>, – если только оная в принципе существует – между тем, ни в коей мере Не Снимает вопрос о том, – Кто или Что сумело создать столь сложный и прекрасный <Механизм> – и с какой именно целью это было совершено?..  
P.S. Получить ответ на вопрос о существовании гипотетической <души> может дать лишь смелый Эксперимент, – а именно СУ... 
В прошлом человечество уже исследовало свою планету, – и дымка романтики вдохновляла первопроходцев новых земель. Далее человек прикоснулся ко дну Мирового Океана, – и не нашел там ничего, кроме песка. Позже люди устремили свой взгляд в небеса, – и покорение космоса опять-таки не дало людям ничего, кроме миллионов кубических парсек Пустоты... 
Похоже, единственным Неисследованным на данный момент «пространством», что всё ещё может привлечь к себе «искателей приключений», – это предположительный «Тот свет», гипотетический «Загробный Мир» – последняя «Terra Incognita» наших унылых, безрадостных и безнадёжно-безысходных дней...

----------


## Unity

Подобно тому, как в своё время испанские конкистадоры бесстрашно углублялись в джунгли в поисках легендарного Эльдорадо, я всегда мечтала отправиться на поиски предположительной <души>, – и Лучшего Места, в котором этой <душе> захотелось бы Остаться – чего не скажешь о Земле, – где всё изучено и всё открыто – и юным душам и сердцам, жаждущим Приключения Всей их жизни, жаждущим Странствий и Новых впечатлений от чуждых и таинственных земель некуда более отправиться в Дерзновенную Экспедицию... 
Земля, к сожалению, похоже, полностью исчерпала свой Потенциал, – и молодым людям в наши дни не остаётся, увы, ничего иного, кроме как становиться «наёмными рабами» в условиях современного капиталистического строя – и жить серой, тоскливой, безрадостной «полу жизнью», изредка разбавляемой и «подслащаемой» наркотиками или алкоголем... 
Но Не все, к сожалению ль, к счастью, могут довольствоваться подобным «образом жизни», – некоторым из нас Важно Движение... Важны волнующие сердце Путешествия... Приключения... 
Поговаривают, взрослея, подросток неизбежно «должен» превращаться в своего рода «мертвеца» с погасшим взором, во «взрослую особь», весь смысл существования коей сводится к биологической репродукции... 
Но я не верю в это... Нет, Не для этого существует жизнь... 
P.P.S. Последней возможностью сделать свою жизнь Осмысленной аз усматриваю именно в совершении добровольного, осознанного СУ, – иносказательно, Экспедиции в Неизвестность – не иной город на Земле (где всё в нашей жизни неизбежно будет обстоять по-прежнему, – с поправкой на архитектуру, ландшафт и прочие декорации), не иную страну (те же мучения «воплощённого бытия» с поправкой на иноязычное окружение) – но принципиально иную Реальность, – если только Она существо вообще... 
Уж лучше погибнуть в поисках больших Знаний и правды О Себе где-то в неведомом краю, ином предположительном «преломлении Вселенной», – нежели и впредь существовать, словно зверёк в клети, на этой сумрачной Земле – не зная, – Что ты есть...



> дауж) былобы смешно еслиб небыло так грустно.


 Не грустите, ну что Вы, – смех продлевает жизнь... 
Мир подавно скатился бы в бездну депрессии, – не будь среди людей столь остроумных душ, как Вы... Вы, – Атлас, подпирающий небеса, Вы – Атлант, удерживающий окружающих от погружения в тлетворные воды меланхолии и тоски... Дерзайте...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Unity

> Я вот непсихолог я может такой как и вы тоже неумею жить и все такое) Но вот почитав вас тут повнимательней становится понятно что у вас  комплексы во вторых может нетак ярко выраджена но всеже мания величия и жажда наживы , постоянные противоречия, попытки вот польстить мне еще оказались в последнем вашем посту), но это все наверняка вытекает из ваших комплексов. Я так понял что вас неустраивает ваша внешность и может быть характер гдето. Жизнь вы любите как вы сами сказали...Невправе вас винить , осуждать но всеже жаль если ваши комплексы действительно будет та причина которая вас толкает на су. Вы пытаетесь неумело прикрыться чемто там высоким чтото там найти но это все очень слабо вас же видно насквозь то.


 Море комплексов на самом деле, – да, всё это так... 
Ничего «великого» во мне нет, – невежда невеждой, сущий Ноль и никто... 
Нажива мне не нужна, – ни в какой форме – ибо много лет не выхожу из дома, – так что мне физически-невозможно гулять по бутикам и тратить ресурсы на что бы то ни было. Фактически, все экономические транзакции с Внешним Миром осуществляются через родных... Социофобам не нужно богатство, – им чужды иные люди – и изобретение их, – Торговля... 
Мы, – затворники и аскеты... 
«…Польстить»?.. Не ставила своей целью... Просто привыкла так относиться к иным душам, – с некой тенью уважения... Ведь, согласно Платону, – «…Отношение к другим – суть зеркало отражения к самим себе»... 
Да, – мой облик – моё проклятие, – впрочем, всё относительно – скорее именно субъективное моё Отношение к факту неприглядности и погубило меня... 
Жизнь, – прекрасна – зачем это отрицать? Однако, – не у всех... 
Верно, – убить себя – Мало, – необходимо найти этому и некий благовидный предлог – вроде жажды постичь Истину о происхождении и сущности предположительной <души>...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> .жаль только что в этой жизни в этом современном мире практически все строится на деньгах и власти.


 Ну, оно, может, и "жаль", но вполне соответствует принципу "цикличности и повторяемости"(например, цикл смены "времен года"(зима-весна-лето-осень)). Также и в "духовности". Была же так называемая "Эпоха возрождения", когда "духовность" властвовала и процветала. 
Сейчас же снова все опять "скатилось" до денег и власти. 

Но это "все в среднем", никто не мешает каждому отдельному индивиду предаваться "духовным исканиям"(и тут Инет - эта "всемирная паутина" и, по-совместительству-"мировая информационная свалка", в помощь ). 
Наши любознательные предки о таком "свободном доступе" к любой информации(которую дает Инет) и мечтать не могли.
Но тут, наверное, проблема "информационного бума" с одной стороны, и принцип "когда все доступно, то ничего и не хочется"(а "сладок" только "запретный плод"). 
Теперь же "запретных плодов"(в плане информации) и вовсе не осталось, может быть поэтому исчезают желания, остается аппатия и бессилие?

P.S.
Однако, по-поводу "маразма" в этой теме(не в обиду Unity), я частично согласен, но в таком юнном возрасте, как у Unity,"маразм" - несколько рановато. 

Мне вот за 40,так я и боюсь подкатывающего "старческого маразма", вот и стараюсь постоянно проводить нечто вроде "гимнастики ума", и даже участие(чтение, попытка осмысления постов, коменты,собственный "словесный понос") в этом форуме тоже в некотором роде пречисляю(для себя), как часть "гимнастических упражнений для ума". 

Замечу, что у меня есть некая идея-фикс, что "гимнастика ума" в некотором роде заменяет "гимнастику тела"(то есть, к примеру, "шахматы"- тоже спорт(отражается и на "физическом здоровье")).

И вообще, в этом форуме, как в общем и вжизни, как я уже подмечал, есть 2 конкурирующие тендеенции:
1. Жить счастливо.
2. Жить осмысленно.
И если первое - это что-то неопределенное, неуловимое(что есть "счастье" ?), то второе - "жить осмысленно" вполне конкретно(если только "смысл" не воспринимается, как некий предмет(продукт), а просто как процесс или как минуты "озарения"(понимания)). 
Впрочем, и "счастье" можно понимать как минуты(мнгновения) "удовольствия"(экстаза, оргазма).  

И далее, мало кому понятно то "интеллектуальное удовольствие" от "познания"(понимания). Большинство не стремится ничего понимать, напротив, они хотят, чтобы их понимали, и даже готовы принять "чужое понимание", только бы не напрягать "собственные мозги". 
Однако, по-моему мнению, такое "готовое понимание" не может принести никакой пользы самому индивиду(если он сам не "выстрадал" этого понимания). 
Тут мы переходим к вопросу о страданиях. Кто-то говорит, что раз в этом мире существует страдание, то этот мир(и его предполагаемый творец) есть дерьмо.
Однако, копнув поглубже,(Каин, это вроде ты "копал в этом направлении"?), приходишь к выводу, что собственные страдания и переживания(да хотя бы по поводу "несчастной любви") - это "бесценный опыт", и этот "опыт"(опыт испытанных страданий "на собстенной шкуре") даже "дает право" несколько свысока относиться к тем, у кого этого опыта вовсе не было.
Впрочем, было время, когда люди и сами "с уважением" относились к "страдальцам", в наш же "жестокий и циничный" век, дождешься скорее насмешек и издевательств, чем "уважения". 

О "сострадании"(сопереживании) я и вовсе молчу, похоже, это слово и вовсе "утратило всякий смысл". 
То есть оно конечно есть, но поверхностное, чисто формальное, так сказать, "игра на публику"(показуха). 
Впрочем, это просто "констатация факта", чем попытка "обличения". Если "правильно подойти к вопросу", то и в данном периоде можно найти что-то, чего лишены были чисто "духовные" времена, просто надо как-то "отбросить" "нытье и сетования" и перейти "к делу"(только непонятно, что это за "дело"). 

Тут, как уже упоминалось, "комфортные условия проживания" не дают никакого "дела" по-необходимости, это "дело" надо придумывать себе самому, а придумывать "не получается"(или бессилие, аппатия,депра и проч.) мешают.
Однако, даже размышления в "лежачем виде", когда нет никакого видимого "дела", можно тоже признать за "дело"(занятие). 
Вспомнить хотя-бы монахов-отшельников.

----------


## Игорёк

Человек выливает грязь, конечно писать одно и тоже мягко-говоря немного занудно, но если хочет пусть пишет. Ненравится - не читайте. 

 Единственное  в этой ситуации напрягает, что люди не указывая своих истиных проблем, вводят в заблуждение своих читателей, это конечно очень неприятно, я бы даже назвал это обманом. О каком-то доверительном общении тут и речи быть не может, чего ждут такие авторы - непонятно, но опять же это их личное дело...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> что люди не указывая своих истиных проблем, вводят в заблуждение своих читателей, это конечно очень неприятно, я бы даже назвал это обманом. О каком-то доверительном общении тут и речи быть не может, чего ждут такие авторы - непонятно, но опять же это их личное дело...


 Ну вот, опять "истина", теперь уже в сочетании "истинных проблем".
Повторюсь опять:"Что есть истина ?"

А в общем, так "букет" "истинных"(то есть признаваемых за истину)" проблем один на всех "безделье","одиночество","непонимание","неамостоят  ельность, вызванная гиперопекой", "физические недостатки"(болезни) и проч.

С "истинными" проблемами надо, по-моему мнению, идти к специалистам.

А здесь,так возможно, помимо "опрожнения головы от мыслей", вероятно, "творческий"(литературный) аспект(каждый себя вроде бы "писателем"(литератором) ощущает, а, согласись, "литература" - это не только, и не столько о "своих проблемах").
Да и данную тему топикстартер(Unity) открыла не в разделе "Моя проблема", а в разделе "Творчество". 
Чего-же еще надо?

Форум-то не только для бесконечного "пережевывания" "истинных проблем" предназаначен(однако тематика форума "О жизни и смерти"("цель","смысл","счастье" и проч. в "глобальном масштабе")) как бы задает "общий настрой".

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

*Pobarrabanus*, какое ты право вообще имеешь обсуждать в таком ключе человека и его слова? Комплексы  он, видите ли, видит! Да ладно. А у кого тут, на этом форуме, их нету? У кого их вообще нет?
Да и через сообщение писать фэйспалм и прочую ерунду - это как? Хотя, конечно, что это я - это в твой юрисдикции сортировать чужие мысли как "маразм" или "круто".
Если кто-то задается вопросами о происхождении "программ", то значит это бред? Фигней мается, конечно. Лучше иди удовлетворяй свои желания, а завтра повторяй это вновь. И радуйся. И говори, какая Unity странная. Это возвысит тебя обязательно.




> Однако, по-поводу "маразма" в этой теме(не в обиду Unity), я частично согласен, но в таком юнном возрасте, как у Unity,"маразм" - несколько рановато.


 Да, давно уже заметил эту фишку. Люди приходят на суицид форум. У них всё плохо, проблемы... Казалось бы, кто если не они должны понимать остальных, попавших в схожую ситуацию. Но нет, тут каждый, как крыса будет рад уколоть другого. Естественно, в жизни то, тихони и серые мыши, но тут появляется шанс "засрать" посетителей этого форума и сразу возвыситься, мол "фу, сколько отстоя, я, слава богу, не дошел еще до такого". А потом спрашиваете, за что мне такие наказания?

По какому критерию, сообщения Unity - маразм?




> Человек выливает грязь, конечно писать одно и тоже мягко-говоря немного занудно, но если хочет пусть пишет. Ненравится - не читайте.
> 
> Единственное в этой ситуации напрягает, что люди не указывая своих истиных проблем, вводят в заблуждение своих читателей, это конечно очень неприятно, я бы даже назвал это обманом. О каком-то доверительном общении тут и речи быть не может, чего ждут такие авторы - непонятно, но опять же это их личное дело...


 Игорёк, а почему бы тебе не вернуться в свою тему о педерастии? Там же фонтан просто из человеческого ума и прогрессивности! Такие замечания! Такие высказывания. Очень не скучные!!

----------


## Игорёк

ОдинокаяНочь, Знаешь истину ? - не посылай, да не посланым останешься.. 

Творчество есть творчество. Но поскольку тема зашла о вечном, то захотелось и свою дурь вставить. 
Ненравится мне что люди скрываются, неприятно видеть как пишут замечания, не зная ситуации автора, и автор пытается приводить какие-то непонятные аргументы, как бы оправдывая сам себя. Я не про Унити, а вообще. Ну должны же быть какие-то факты, а не просто - я урод и моя проблема не решаема. 
Была такая ситуация - общался я с человеком (с другого форума), и потом в процессе общения выяснилось что это человек как бы не тот за кого себя выдавал, было очень неприятно, чувствовал себя обманутым, и наблюдаю достаточно часто эту картину здесь.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> =ОдинокаяНочь;91361По какому критерию, сообщения Unity - маразм?


 Х.з., я вообще не соовсем понимаю значение этого слова - "маразм". По-простому, это вроде как бы "старческое слабоумие". Вроде как бы не хочется впадать в слабоумие, так что это слово - "жупел, страшилка". Но чем мучиться неопределенными треволнениями и страхами будущего, лучше эти страхи как-то для себя "определить". Не случайно многие психологи, с которыми я имел честь познакомиться(не лично, разумеется)(например, Дейл Карнеги, психотерапевт "доктор Данилин") советуют определиться со своими самыми сильными страхами и прожить их так сказать, понарошку, в уме. И после этого сказать, вот я пережил(в уме) свои самые сильные страхи,и готов(психологически) к худшему, а значит, реально в будущем уже хуже быть не может, может быть только лучше. Вот я и увидел это страшное для себя слово "маразм", правда в оценке творчества "Unity". И высказал слмнения, что это(а здесь для меня это трудность восприятия текста, что может быть, свидетельствует о собственном маразме). 
Но критика, а что же это за автор, который боится критики(хотя критика подразумевает не только негативную(здесь -"маразм"), но и позитивную оценку).
Напомню, что тема в разделе "Творчество", а не в разделе "Моя проблема", а значит, критика относится не к самой личности автора, а к его "детищу"(произведению). 
Хотя термин "маразм", конечно, не вполне корректен, похоже, на личное оскорбление. Однако, здесь не проффессиональные "литераторы", и, соответственно, не проффессиональные "критики".

В общем, если кто-то узрел в творчестве автора "маразм", то его мнение тоже имеет право на существование. Я только выразил сомнение, а "маразм" ли это, так,как слово "маразм" относится к более почтенному возрасту.

От себя только могу сказать, что есть трудность восприятия текста, возможно, связанная с собственным "маразмом", так как возраст у меня более "почтенный"(42 года).

P.S.
А Ваc, между прочим, можно упрекнуть за этот пост в так называемом "троллизме", то есть, в умышленном разжигании некоторого конфликта между автором и читателями. Вроде как бы проявляете "благородство", а на деле превращаете обсуждение в "срач"(делаете "из мухи слона", видите оскорбление, там где его нет).

----------


## Игорёк

Это занудство скорее, хотя маразм тоже подходит. Начало было интересным. Но не вижу смысла писать одно и тоже по нескольку раз (критика творчества).

----------


## Эндер

> Ладно небудем больше критиковать Юнити. Пусть пишет если ей нравится..хотя я думаю ей самой это ненужно.


 Замечательная логика. А я думаю что тебе не стоит появляться на этом форуме, тебе это не нужно, знаешь ли. Так что, ты теперь сюда не придешь!?

----------


## Эндер

> Неприйду)) Юнити надо супер внешность и денег а эта вся истина ей нахрен ненужна потомучто толку от этой истины как об стенку горохом)


 Кому как, я все равно с тобой не согласен. 
P.S. Кстати, тебе еще очень помогло бы, если бы ты кинул мне денег на кошелек, честно.

----------


## Эндер

> ну и зря несогласен) она сама сказала что ей на самом деле нужно а все эти разговоры про чтото там истиная истина механизмы то это честейшего вида маразм и отвлекающий маневр)попытка оправдать себя и засерание мозгов. 
> Вот еслибы Юнити у меня попрасила я бы ей кинул я же знаю что ей они действительно непомешалибы.


 А ты никогда не пытался оправдать себя? Совсем никогда? А на счет кошелька, кидай кому хочешь, у меня все равно его даже нет.

----------


## Эндер

> Пытался. Но счас непытаюсь потомучто я никто. А вот Юнити хороший человек и я знаю что ей действительно нужно.Был бы рад еслибы мы все тут собрались ей денег побольше на  операцию по смену внешности, на смену места жительства куданить где хорошо и красиво на канары например или куда она хочет) а там все у нее будет что захочет)


 Но этого нет. Деньгами мы скинутся не можем. Следовательно она ищет выход из данной ситуации. Кто знает, что бы с ней было, будь у нее та прелестная внешность и деньги. Но их нет. Хотя сомневаюсь что будь у нее все это, что что либо изменилось.

----------


## Эндер

> изменилось. потомучто она сама проговарилась и указала своию истинную истинную причину)) у того у кого неизменилось бы несетовал бы ни на свою внешность ни на комплексы ни на понимание , она же все четко расписала а этот маразм про истинную истину сразу перехотелось после этого читать. С ней сразу все стало ясно.


 Это было логическим объяснением, для самой себя в первую очередь. Или вы думаете так просто покончить с собой? Этому нужно найти объяснение, пускай заведомо неверное, но все же. А теперь, у нее даже нет этой выдуманной веры в истину. По моему лучше от этого не стало.

----------


## Unity

На руинах старинного, давным-давно заброшенного долгостроя, на последнем седьмом его этаже, на краю огромной поваленной временем бетонной плиты, спиной к спине сидели двое девчонок, любуясь закатом, фантастическим шоу на безбрежном дисплее небес, созданном самой Природой, созданном Замыслом <Тех, Что создали саму Природу>... 
Одна из девчонок, в одежде из чёрной кожи, с мертвенно-бледным лицом, вынула из кармана видеокамеру и принялась снимать свою хмурую, мрачную, депрессивную визави. 
– Ну давай же, наконец, запишем финальное интервью для будущих поколений! – усмехнулась Q., беря крупным планом личико своей компаньонки, изображающей самозабвенную погружённость в печальную задумчивость, театральную глубокомысленность, изо всех сил пытающуюся не рассмеяться, нарушив тем самым торжественность и несказанный пафос судьбоносного момента записи первых сцен грядущих документальных хроник о подготовке к путешествию в мистический космос смерти...  
– А смысл? – усмехнувшись, наконец, вздохнула U. – Всё равно «поиск истины» никого Здесь, похоже, не интересует, – да и, в конце концов, это личное дело каждого – и создание группы «искателей истины на Том берегу, по Ту Сторону известной нам “жизни”», – всего лишь утопическая мечта. В этом <мире>, уверена, больше не осталось людей, превыше всего на свете жаждущих постичь Правду, – кроме нас тобой, разве что...  
– Зачем тебе, группа, U., – молвила Q., по-кошачьи мягко, бесшумно, обходя подружку дугой, совершая операторский «облёт», пристально всматриваясь в мерцающий в сгущающихся сумерках дисплей видеокамеры. 
– Гуртом и батька легче бить, – существует такая пословица в нашем сумрачном <секторе>, «Украине», – ответила задумчиво молвила U. – Кроме того, вероятность достигнуть чего-либо Вместе существенно возрастает, как по мне. Если с вопросами к Создателям заявятся сразу несколько <душ>, – с большей вероятностью Им придётся заговорить.
Q. беззвучно усмехнулась в темноте: 
– Полагаешь, Представители столь могущественных <Сил>, <Тех, Что создали всех нас>, станут лично разговаривать с беглянкой, – или же многими <душами>, вместе сбежавшими с просторов <Полигона>? Думаешь, – оно им надо? Мнишь, – Они таким занимаются – вразумлением отступившим от <воли> управляющих ими <программ> <машин>? Полагаешь, Они существуют вообще? Занимаются безмолвным «присмотром» за тем, как идут дела на просторах нашего <Полигона>, нашей несчастной Земли; организацией и координацией «вращающихся» на просторах его <машин>?.. 
– Можешь первой бросить в меня камень, – однако всё же рискну предположить, что это <место> и все мы существуем Не Зря, – молвила U. – Полагаю, Там, «Наверху», – U. недобро прищурила глаза, выражая своё презрение к предположительному <центру управления> «жизнью» <воплощённых «существ»>, находящему за пределами всем нам известной <реальности>, – всё устроено столь же уродливо, мерзко, что и Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле... Бюрократия правит всем, за каждой сущей <душой> ведётся наблюдение, каждый её поступок и шаг, каждая её мысль фиксируется, – в духе чудовищной религии христианства и не менее ужасного буддизма с его концепцией «кармы»... 
– Хм, высказывание в духе «Теории Заговора»... – печально усмехнулась Q., беря крупным планом глаза своей визави. 
– Да, догадываюсь, гипотеза эта попахивает паранойей, – вздохнув, согласилась U., – однако кто сказал, что Истина, познай лишь мы её, пришлась бы нам по духу и мы бы молча согласились с ней? Быть может, именно потому все мы и «рождаемся» в беспамятстве, «с промытыми мозгами», – дабы в будущем, ведомые лишь единственно Невежеством, им порождёнными заблуждениями и субъективным своим самообманом, плодом наших желаний и страстей, мы и «проживали свою жизнь» – ведь иначе, Знай мы лишь изначально Правду о Происхождении и Устройстве самих себя, все мы бы, <машины>, <служебные, исполнительные механизмы>, частицы <Большего Аппарата>, скорее всего, напрочь бы отказались <функционировать>, – и лишь единственно Неведенье наше и поддерживает всех нас ныне «на плаву»... Быть может, многие из нас не выдержали бы Правды...

----------


## Unity

– Однако неведенье истины также служит основой фантазиям...
– ...Призванным заполнить собой «пробел» в познаниях, – завершила фразу U.  
– А также служащим основой Творческим Способностям... – тихо молвила Q. – Может быть, наши Творцы предумышленно создали нас Такими, – несведущими, неискушенными – дабы мы были подвижными, любознательными, креативными, мечтательными существами; дабы мы никогда не останавливались в своих поисках истины?.. 
– И какова она, истина? – ехидно хмыкнула U. – Возможно, Ты Уже знаешь её? Мыслимо, ты Уже успела постичь её, «родившись», <сойдя с конвейера> с «пустой головой», с порожним <жестким диском>, будучи оснащённой всего лишь набором базовых инстинктивных <драйверов>?..
– Нет, мне мало что удалось доподлинно установить, – стыдливо призналась Q. – Истина... это, по-видимому, нечто колоссальное, нечто превыше нашего скромного, ограниченного <конструктивными особенностями> понимания... 
U. подошла к своей знакомке, обняла её за плечи, пристально глядя ей в глаза:
– Но мы ведь Должны её постичь, не так ли?  
Q. покачала головой:
– Думаешь, именно для этого все мы в своё время и были созданы, – лишь для того, дабы Попытаться Пройти этот, не побоюсь этого слова, «мистический» quest?.. 
– У тебя есть на примете Иные варианты, – столь же важные, волнующие, возвышенные, столь же интересные? – спросила U. тоном строгой школьной учительницы.
– Сознание плавиться от всех этих размышлений, – покачала головой Q., выключая видеокамеру, приседая устало на край бетонной плиты.
– Мы существуем, милая Q., – не унималась U., присаживаясь рядом, – при этом – мы невежды, все мы, – словно бы жертвы амнезии, разом сразившей весь сущий мир, всех и каждого на этой сумрачной Земле. Тебе не кажется это «несколько странным»?..
– Если начать задумываться об этом, – Всё начинает казаться таинственным, пугающим, странным – словно бы очертания знакомых предметов в темноте... – Q. страдальчески взглянула в небеса, на которых словно бы бриллианты на тёмном бархате вечерних небес, словно бы кострища вражьей орды, окружившей в ночи строптивую цитадель средь безбрежных равнин, один за другим вспыхивали первые мерцающие на ветру огни, маяки далёких солнц. 
– Значит ли это, что всем нам стоит оставить попытки постичь столь загадочный и таинственный, «мистический» <мир> и жить слепо, бездумно, словно бы животные? – прошептала U. у Q. за спиной, словно бы демон-искуситель. – Таков удел был изначально уготован всем нам милостивым нашим Творцом, – роль узниц <зоопарка>, заключённых <аквариума>, острожниц грандиозной <клети>, колодниц <террариума>, не ведающих, – что находится за пределами их казематов, узилищ и клетей?.. 
– Но я... не хочу быть всего лишь животным!.. – Q. резко подвелась и подошла к краю крыши. 
U. удовлетворённо усмехнулась:
– Глас разума таки, похоже, проснулся в тебе... 
Q. резко обернулась:
– Действительно ли так, о, U.?.. На протяжении долгих лет, денно и нощно ты подводила меня к мысли о том, что в действительности мы, – практически ничего не знаем ни о <мире>, ни о устройстве нашей <реальности>, ни о других, ни о самих себе... 
– Да, это так, – кивнула U. 
– Но что же далее?! Твоя взяла! Ты восторжествовала, – о, рациональная грань моего естества!..
– Далее? – хищно усмехнулась U., – решай сама. Я подвела Тебя к краю, я привела тебя к обрыву, с которого открывается прекрасный вид и пейзаж на <реальность>, взирая с которого лишь единственно и возможно понять, – сколь же катастрофически-мало тебе на самом деле «известно»... Я подвела тебя к яви, в которой почётное звание, титул «человека разумного» ни в коей мере Не принадлежит тебе – ибо Разумность по определению есть Обладание Знаниями, – и Возможность Творить что-либо прекрасное, опираясь на них...

----------


## Unity

– Да, я невежда, затерянная на безбрежных пространствах <мира>, которого я не понимаю! – вспыхнула Q. – Эти слова ты желала услышать от меня?..
– Я всего лишь пыталась помочь тебе открыть глаза на правду, – скромно молвила U., беря Q. за руку. 
– Но эта правда... ужасна!.. – воскликнула Q. – И я не знаю, – возможно ли жить, Зная её... 
– Печальная правда заключается всего лишь в том, что мы были созданы своими Творцами невеждами, – громогласно молвила U. тоном командира, подбадривающего павшего духом бойца в преддверии скорой сокрушительной атаки безжалостного противника. – Но и у нас есть чем Их удивить, милая Q.! Мы не сдадимся Им. Мы не покоримся Их <воле>! Мы не смиримся с Проклятием неведенья и, следовательно, слабости и уязвимости... 
– Но что можем мы противопоставить <воле> чудовищных <Сил>, затеявшись в своё время эту чудовищную и беспощадную <Игру> с нашими <душами>? – молвила Q. по-киношному широко распахнутыми, сверкающими в последних отблесках прошедшего дня глазами.
U. гордо встряхнула волосами:
– Свою любознательность. Свою жажду Познать, – и использовать добытые Знания против своего Врага.
– Но ведь, право... <Марионетка>, сумей даже она осознать свою участь и <роль>, – не в силах освободиться от нитей, тянущихся к планкам в сокрытых во тьме перстах <Кукловодов>... 
– Не в силах, мнишь? – усмехнулась U., хитро прищуривая глаза, лукаво усмехаясь уголками уст. – Это мы ещё посмотрим...
– Но, может быть... И не стоит вовсе пытаться это сделать? – теребя в руках видеокамеру, тихо молвила Q. – Возможно, <нити> в действительности принадлежат не неким безумным безжалостным <кукловодам>, но всего лишь мёртвым, бесчувственным <алгоритмам программ>, – и они – единственное, что одухотворяет нас, <конструкции> из бездыханного вещества?.. Что, если избавившись от тел, стремясь избавиться от вездесущей <боли>, мы Прекратим Существовать, – либо, что хуже, всего лишь перейдём на иной уровень страданий?.. Ведь избавление от плоти вовсе не значит избавления от Невежества... 
– Справедливое замечание, – вздохнула U., – однако прогресс недоступен жалким, покорным, трусливым созданиям. Если бы люди изначально боялись отправлять свои корабли в океан в таинственные те времена, когда ещё не были созданы карты, если бы люди опасались оправлять первые хрупкие скорлупки своих космических кораблей в небеса, – разве была бы у человечества тогда хоть наименьшая надежда покорить иные континенты и положить начало потенциальной будущей космической экспансии, Исхода человека к звёздам и иным мирам?.. 
– То есть, ты готова заплатить за познания Любую Цену?.. – печально выдохнула Q. 
– Да это так, нет, как по мне, «Слишком Высокой цены», когда речь заходит о приобретении новых Познаний, о постижении себя...
– Но что движет тобой, U., в этом самозабвенном Поиске?
– Желание прекратить свою <боль>, – раз и навсегда – и найти <лекарство>, позволившее избавляться бы от неё Другим. 
– Стало быть, – эгоизм с некой тенью филантропии... – подытожила Q. – Таков твой мотив?.. 
– Таков мой мотив... – кивнула U., – Постичь Истину о собственном своём Происхождении, о Генезисе всех нас, всех сущих в этом <мире> людей, – и найти способ Сокрушить это проклятое <место>, эту <Лабораторию>, этот <Полигон> – и положить конец <страданиям> его Узников, всех тех миллиардов его Арестантов... Все германские концлагеря в своё время были освобождены, – кроме одного... Иносказательно... Самого Главного, – Земли... 
– Создатели нашего <мира> посредством самой сути нашей <конструкции> и управляющих нами <программ> «Приказали» всем нам <страдать>, – Их <воля> – закон, Они, – <Программисты> всех нас... Так почему же ты вообще надеешься, что Им можно противостоять, что сумрак беспамятства, ранивший тебя, <машина>, может быть осилен? Быть может, мы для Них, – всего лишь <игрушки>, <оборудование>, <расходный материал> – и существуют <механизмы>, предотвращающие любую возможность восстания, – как индивидуумов – так и целых групп? Неужели столь наивна ты, что смеешь надеяться, якобы <Учёные> позволят своих <подопытным> Сбежать, – либо Познать нечто «запретное» для них?.. 
U. зло сверкнула глазами во тьме:
– Именно это я и жажду установить, – <Что> мы для Них – и что есть все мы по сути своей... Мы «родились», не зная этого, – и постижение этого – наш quest... Наш крест... 
– Но не слишком-то он глобален? Проходим ли он в принципе? – испуганно молвила Q., хлопая ресницами.
– Мы не узнаем этого, покамест «не скрестим свои мечи с Хранителями Тайны», чудовищными теми Тварями, что создали наш <мир> и нас самих в качестве Своих <марионеток>, Своих <лабораторных крыс>... Двадцать два долгих года в этой проклятой <тюрьме> я ожидала, словно вампир заката, Дня Начала Следующей Фазы личного Своего <эксперимента> с «жизнью и Смертью»... Нет смысла более тянуть... Ты со мною, Q.?..

----------


## Unity

> Юнити надо супер внешность и денег а эта вся истина ей нахрен ненужна потомучто толку от этой истины как об стенку горохом)


 Мне нужен достойный облик?.. Да, это так. Но кто бы отказался от этого, родившись Чудовищем? Однако, похоже, сама Природа, <Система>, решила Иначе, – и я – всего лишь та и такая, кем и коей есть...
Деньги по определению необходимы лишь <Людям, Вращающимся в Обществе> и, следовательно, жаждущим выделить и подчеркнуть свой статус, свою успешность, конкурентоспособность и власть, – в нём же – иными словами, деньги делают человека Зависимым, они превращают человека в своего рода «наркомана», обречённого самозабвенно гоняться за ними до последнего своего вздоха, не видя ничего вокруг. Они нужны им, дабы беспрестанно приобретать себе всё новые, более изощрённые, изысканные и утончённые удовольствия, – либо жертвовать их на благотворительность или финансирование проектов, позволивших выразить бы себя и самоутвердиться в обществе – что уж кому ближе по душе... 

Однако и власть Этой Бумаги, что столь ценна и мила сердцам некоторых из нас, – также Небезгранична... 

Во сколько, к примеру, Вы можете Оценить «…Постижение исконных Метафизических Истин, стоящих пред сущим человечеством на протяжении многих веков»?.. Сколько стоит таков «лот»? Сто миллионов долларов США? Миллиард? Может быть, триллион? Но что если и всех измышленных людьми Сумм Будет Недостаточно, – ибо нет <на Земле> того негоцианта, коммерсанта, торговца и купца, что смог бы «продать» Вам Истину – обладай Вы хоть всеми сущими на Земле богатствами?.. И чего тогда стоит Ваш бумажный «бог» с тусклым малахитовым лицом Б.Франклина?.. 
Но, право же, не станем уподобляться варварам и дикарям, «дискутирующими» по поводу того, «…Чей “бог” “сильнее и лучше”, – “бог денег” или же “бог познания истины”»?.. Всё это баловство, всего лишь Детские Игры, – ведь речь идёт о «кумирах», олицетворении Наивысшей Ценности, такой, какой её видите Вы... 
Моя же «ценность», – постижение Истины – ибо всё иное, меньшее этого, – преходяще и тленно – следовательно, Фальшиво, Иллюзорно и не может быть избранно в качестве цели для достижения...  
Да, прока от Истины может и не быть, – но у каждого Свои «Источники Удовольствия»... Выбирайте по душе, – Земля предлагает богатый выбор...

----------


## Unity

> ну и зря несогласен) она сама сказала что ей на самом деле нужно а все эти разговоры про чтото там истиная истина механизмы то это честейшего вида маразм и отвлекающий маневр)попытка оправдать себя и засерание мозгов. 
> Вот еслибы Юнити у меня попрасила я бы ей кинул я же знаю что ей они действительно непомешалибы.
> Был бы рад еслибы мы все тут собрались ей денег побольше на операцию по смену внешности, на смену места жительства куданить где хорошо и красиво на канары например или куда она хочет) а там все у нее будет что захочет)


 Повторюсь, – мне это «…Было необходимо» прежде, в прошлом – покамест я не осознала жестокую, может быть, Суть: твои «потребности» в действительности не интересуют Никого, – и это всего лишь «…Твоя проблема», твоя <боль>. 
Поэтому, я избрала для себя новую <цель>: постичь устройство <механизмов>, порождающих <страдания>, – постичь <устройство> самой себя – и разыскать Тех, что в своё время создали Всех Нас, <машин>, одержимых страстями, желаниями и иллюзией «разумности, мудрости»... 
Удовольствия этого <мира>, – фальшивы – словно эфемерная «вода», которую поглощаешь пригоршнями, – но Никогда Не Напиваешься... Что ж, оставим их для тех, что всё ещё наивно «веруют» в «счастье на Земле»...

Теперь мне «…Необходимо» познание Истины о Происхождении и Предназначении всех нас, – не более того. Можете ли Вы <купить> и преподнести в мне в подарок Такую <Информацию>?.. 
Ничем Меньшим нельзя ныне меня соблазнить задержаться на этой сумрачной Земле, – ведь даже Красота меркнет с течением времени – и тратить средства, не зарабатывая их, я не считаю правомерным... 



> Пытался. Но счас непытаюсь потомучто я никто. А вот Юнити хороший человек и я знаю что ей действительно нужно.


 Вы, – «…Никто», по собственному своему признанию, Мсье – и я, – Никто... Мы состоим из одного лишь песка и одной лишь иллюзии... 

P.S. Признаться, Ваши слова Задели меня, сударь... «…Зацепили за живое», – и удивили – неприятно... Вы попались «рассмотреть» U. сквозь призму Своих ценностей и идеалов, – однако они – всего лишь Ваш субъективный, суверенный Выбор... 
У скромной Вашей знакомки несколько иная <система ценностей>, иной набор «мер и весов», – хотя сущность этих систем едина – Наш Выбор того, что «…Стоит считать Самым Главным»... 
Да, красота, без преувеличений, <Священна> для меня, – да, я Не Обладаю ей, что и порождает несказанные стенания на протяжении многих лет – и, не уподобляясь детям, пытающимся Очернить то, что им недоступно, аз всего лишь искренне сожалею по поводу совершенной мной при рождении Ошибки.
Однако это не служит мерой, ослабляющей мою Жажду Истину, – фактически, даже наоборот – именно Уродство как ничто иное «подстёгивает» Её, – я жажду понять – почему я родилась Такой, – и почему рождаются прочие неприглядные люди, калеки, увечные, априори ущербные?.. 
Я жажду разыскать Ответ, – почему «…Сокровищница Рождения» с завидной регулярностью даёт сбой и производит на свет Брак... Вот и всё, далёкий Незнакомец... Мне нужно Знать. 
Вам необходимо что-либо иное, – у каждой сущей <души> Здесь Свои <приоритеты> и <цели> – и как-то странно пытаться «приписывать» Другим Свои <ценности>, пытаясь истолковать мотивы их поступков и причины той или иной модели их поведения... Будьте Выше Этого, – умоляю – иначе, – Вам так и не удастся понять, «…Что происходит у других Внутри» – вопреки Иллюзии, якобы Вы на это способны, словно «экстрасенс»...

----------


## pabarabanus

> Мне нужен достойный облик?.. Да, это так. Но кто бы отказался от этого, родившись Чудовищем? Однако, похоже, сама Природа, <Система>, решила Иначе, – и я – всего лишь та и такая, кем и коей есть...
> Деньги по определению необходимы лишь <Людям, Вращающимся в Обществе> и, следовательно, жаждущим выделить и подчеркнуть свой статус, свою успешность, конкурентоспособность и власть, – в нём же – иными словами, деньги делают человека Зависимым, они превращают человека в своего рода «наркомана», обречённого самозабвенно гоняться за ними до последнего своего вздоха, не видя ничего вокруг. Они нужны им, дабы беспрестанно приобретать себе всё новые, более изощрённые, изысканные и утончённые удовольствия, – либо жертвовать их на благотворительность или финансирование проектов, позволивших выразить бы себя и самоутвердиться в обществе – что уж кому ближе по душе... 
> 
> Однако и власть Этой Бумаги, что столь ценна и мила сердцам некоторых из нас, – также Небезгранична... 
> 
> Во сколько, к примеру, Вы можете Оценить «…Постижение исконных Метафизических Истин, стоящих пред сущим человечеством на протяжении многих веков»?.. Сколько стоит таков «лот»? Сто миллионов долларов США? Миллиард? Может быть, триллион? Но что если и всех измышленных людьми Сумм Будет Недостаточно, – ибо нет <на Земле> того негоцианта, коммерсанта, торговца и купца, что смог бы «продать» Вам Истину – обладай Вы хоть всеми сущими на Земле богатствами?.. И чего тогда стоит Ваш бумажный «бог» с тусклым малахитовым лицом Б.Франклина?.. 
> Но, право же, не станем уподобляться варварам и дикарям, «дискутирующими» по поводу того, «…Чей “бог” “сильнее и лучше”, – “бог денег” или же “бог познания истины”»?.. Всё это баловство, всего лишь Детские Игры, – ведь речь идёт о «кумирах», олицетворении Наивысшей Ценности, такой, какой её видите Вы... 
> Моя же «ценность», – постижение Истины – ибо всё иное, меньшее этого, – преходяще и тленно – следовательно, Фальшиво, Иллюзорно и не может быть избранно в качестве цели для достижения...  
> Да, прока от Истины может и не быть, – но у каждого Свои «Источники Удовольствия»... Выбирайте по душе, – Земля предлагает богатый выбор...


 ну вот.. очередной ваш бред (вы уж простите конечно :-)) нехочу обидеть но приходится) ... какая нахрен истина? Ваша истина ваши метафизические истины так же тленны как и все остальное )) следовательно всю вашу истину пможно приравнять к деньгам и прочим "ценностям" пусть ваши они или чьито другие ценности) Я же говорбю у вас мания величия вы возомнили в сенбе нечто такое чистое благородное )но при этом упорно жаждите наживы в лице якобы какойто там вашей истины) толку вам от вашецй истины небудет она тленна и бессмысленна получив ответы на ваши вопросы вы наверняка жаждите наживы иначе вы бы этих вопросов незадавали) Смысл вам от вашей бессмысленной истины?) ваша истина как и любая другая чужая ничто ничего нестоит она бессмысленна.

----------


## Эндер

pabarabanus
   Вот у меня мания величия, синдром бога. Что в таком случае нужно мне?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Бюрократия правит всем, за каждой сущей <душой> ведётся наблюдение, каждый её поступок и шаг, каждая её мысль фиксируется, – в духе чудовищной религии христианства и не менее ужасного буддизма с его концепцией «кармы»... 
> – Хм, высказывание в духе «Теории Заговора»... – печально усмехнулась Q., беря крупным планом глаза своей визави. 
> – Да, догадываюсь, гипотеза эта попахивает паранойей, – вздохнув, согласилась U.,


 Интересно, что это состояние, что за мной следят, наблюдают, паранойя, мания преследования и проч. в духе "Теории заговора" и привела меня в "психушку" в первый раз.
Однако, "пресмотрев" эту идею в духе "мании величия" я нашел очень лестным для себя эту мысль. В самом деле, если все скрупулезно отслеживается, значит ОНО СТОИТ ТОГО, значит Я - ВЕЛИК,Я - СВЯТ, а "летописцы" потом напишут кучу Евангелий (Благих вестей) для потомком о Человеко-Боге(подобно тому, как Евангелисты описали "житие и высказывания" "мессии" Иисуса Христа). 
Да вот хотя-бы те же врачи-психиатры, которые обменииваются между собой "историей болезни". Впрочем, у меня кроме психических еще и другие болезни имелись(лет 20 назад, еще в студенчестве- от удара лопнул сосуд в носу,истек кровью, чуть "дуба не дал", но сделали опрацию-перевязали сонную артерию, с тех пор шрам на горле. Далее, прободная язва желудка - шрам на брюхе. И, наконец, вирусный гепатит "С" - "Ласковый убийца". Сдавал анализы на концентрацию вируса в крови - что-то порядка 10^5 на см^3 крови ). И если этот вирус вдруг накинется и сожрет печень, тогда "труба". Вот я, когда хотел умереть, и "проповедовал" этому "вирусу" в крови, как Христос: "Пейте кровь мою и ешьте плоть(печень) мою". Не жрут, собаки. Не вкусно им, видите-ли. А так одним махом решить все проблемы, если-бы только они "послушались".Имунная система(эта система безопасности организма(своего рода "полиция" или "армия", вырабатывающая "антитела"("естественные киллеры"))) тут бессильна, "антитела есть", но вирус "мутирует". В общем, такой богатый у человека внутренний мир - целая "планета", населенная всякой живностью. А сознание человека - Бог для всей этой живности. И как вы думаете, "хороший или плохой это Бог" ? И какую "истину" могут любознательные  микроорганизмы познать через этого "Бога"? И может-ли, например, та же печень(или желудок) понять, что ее боль - это твоя боль? Что Бог "ее" "слышит", вернее ощущает, когда ей(печени) плохо?
И потом, а если я - "Секретный Агент" неведомых сил, Некий Джеймс Бонд, посланный на эту захудалую планетку Высшими силами с целью сбора и слива информации. 
Так что можно "балансировать" между "паранойей" и  "манией величия", при этом то страшась заговора, то раздуваясь от собственной важности. Жизнь приобретает некую значимость(весомость,смысл). 
Главное, "не переиграть", а впрочем - "игра продолжается", пока с тобой еще интересно играть. 
Как там у "Смысловых галлюцинаций":
  Разум когда-нибудь победит
  Что-то заставит взять себя в руки
  Зря я на небо грешил
  Оно не скучает, оно умирает со скуки.
Кроме того, можно придумать себе и "свою" игру(как это сделал,например, Эндер).

А что касается существования "высших сил", которые знают, но злостно утаивают от нас истину, то эта идея многократно муссировалась в голливудских фильмах.
Тут же припомню фразу одного универского препода:
  На 5 не знает никто 
  На 4 знает Бог
  На 3 знаю я
  А на все остальное - студенты. :Smile: 
Шутки-шутками, но что всей истины не знает даже сам Бог - вполне вероятно.
А если-бы и знал, то скучно же ему было-бы. 

Еще раз повторяю, нет смысла проводить Эксперимент, если все известно заранее. А человек - сложная сверхсистема с "обратной связью", и даже теоретически невозможно точно предсказать как эта система поведет себя даже будучи поставлена в одинаковые условия.  Уже пытались построить поведенческие модели человека, так вот, оказалось, что один и тот же человек, решает одну и ту же поставленную задачу по-разному и полного(100% совпадения) поведения никогда не случается.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Повторюсь, – мне это «…Было необходимо» прежде, в про511шлом – покамест я не осознала жестокую, может быть, Суть: твои «потребности» в действительности не интересуют Никого, – и это всего лишь «…Твоя проблема», твоя <боль>. 
> Поэтому, я избрала для себя новую <цель>: постичь устройство <механизмов>, порождающих <страдания>, – постичь <устройство> самой себя – и разыскать Тех, что в своё время создали Всех Нас, <машин>, одержимых страстями, желаниями и иллюзией «разумности, мудрости»... 
> Удовольствия этого <мира>, – фальшивы – словно эфемерная «вода», которую поглощаешь пригоршнями, – но Никогда Не Напиваешься... Что ж, оставим их для тех, что всё ещё наивно «веруют» в «счастье на Земле»...


 Ну допустим пришли вы к создателю(которого на самом деле несуществует)) и что вы спросите?))) Привет как дела??)))или вы надеетесь он перед вами раскажет вам какуето его истину которая на самом деле его а не ваша) ой несмешите...еще рахз вам повторю выша истина так же фальшива как и вы называете удовольствия этого мира фальшивы (вам нравится писать свой противоречивый маразм в этом и вы получаете удовольствие от него и от чувства собственной важности(так насываемое чсв) 





> P.S. Признаться, Ваши слова Задели меня, сударь... «…Зацепили за живое», – и удивили – неприятно... Вы попались «рассмотреть» U. сквозь призму Своих ценностей и идеалов, – однако они – всего лишь Ваш субъективный, суверенный Выбор... 
> У скромной Вашей знакомки несколько иная <система ценностей>, иной набор «мер и весов», – хотя сущность этих систем едина – Наш Выбор того, что «…Стоит считать Самым Главным»... 
> Да, красота, без преувеличений, <Священна> для меня, – да, я Не Обладаю ей, что и порождает несказанные стенания на протяжении многих лет – и, не уподобляясь детям, пытающимся Очернить то, что им недоступно, аз всего лишь искренне сожалею по поводу совершенной мной при рождении Ошибки.
> Однако это не служит мерой, ослабляющей мою Жажду Истину, – фактически, даже наоборот – именно Уродство как ничто иное «подстёгивает» Её, – я жажду понять – почему я родилась Такой, – и почему рождаются прочие неприглядные люди, калеки, увечные, априори ущербные?.. 
> Я жажду разыскать Ответ, – почему «…Сокровищница Рождения» с завидной регулярностью даёт сбой и производит на свет Брак... Вот и всё, далёкий Незнакомец... Мне нужно Знать. 
> Вам необходимо что-либо иное, – у каждой сущей <души> Здесь Свои <приоритеты> и <цели> – и как-то странно пытаться «приписывать» Другим Свои <ценности>, пытаясь истолковать мотивы их поступков и причины той или иной модели их поведения... Будьте Выше Этого, – умоляю – иначе, – Вам так и не удастся понять, «…Что происходит у других Внутри» – вопреки Иллюзии, якобы Вы на это способны, словно «экстрасенс»...


 Конечно мои слова вас зацепили веть в вас же преобладает ЧСВ а также мания величия (вы уж конечно извените если я вас обидел). Вы зря говорите что я пытался вас рассмотреть через свои ценности потомучто на самом деле у меня ценностей нет . Я стараюсь трезво мыслить без всяких ценностей и маразмов про истину которыедля вас ценность. А вот вашу истину и прочий ваш бред я могу смело прир[B]овнять к таким же земным "ценностям" как деньги власть и прочее прочее ..для вас познать вашу истину (котораяч на самом деле бессмысленна )это тоже самое как ограбить банк или выиграть в лотерею крупную сумму денег)ваша истина это всеголишь жажда наживы .попытка понять как все устроено да?)) а потом наверняка использовать это все мироустройство в ваших личных целях))) ибо просто напросто подругому все ваши метайизические истины вам и нафиг ненужны были потомучто они бессмысленны без личной выгоды для вас))вы просто жаждите получить чтото такое чтобы дало бы вам ваши потребности ответило бы вам на ваши вопросы жаждите этого как те людишки которых вы ненавидите которыее жаждят денег  неостановитесь перед своей истиной  ни перед чем).

----------


## Игорёк

Ага, так вам бог все и рассказал ) Даже иллюзионисты своих секретов не разглашают.
Истину узнать вряли получится, это ничтожно маленький шанс, а вот докопаться до сути при помощи науки - есть возможность, но это только здесь можно сделать.

----------


## Эндер

> Ага, так вам бог все и рассказал ) Даже иллюзионисты своих секретов не разглашают.
> Истину узнать вряли получится, это ничтожно маленький шанс, а вот докопаться до сути при помощи науки - есть возможность, но это только здесь можно сделать.


 Наука здесь не поможет, бог внутри нас и искать его надо там. Если уж на то пошло, то Иисус не единственный сын бога, в таком случае я тоже могу быть богом.

----------


## Игорёк

не знаю, для меня бог это природа и физика, все то что окружает. И моральные устои внутри себя, как бы собственный моральный кодекс и собственное представление жизни.
 Бог - осознание жизни,(в 3х словах). Вот и хочу его открыть для себя, такого, какого представляю.

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Каин

*pabarabanus*
Допустим Шекспир, Гюго, Гете не важно. Они создали произведения, которые вошли в мировую библеотеку. Их произведения помимо изящности написания имеют и смысл. И это смысл не ко всем пременим, то есть кто-то может поспорить с идеей, которая высказываеться в книге. У каждого свое мнение. Не находите ли вы глупым спорить еще при жизни авторов с" Король лир", с "Отверженные"
с "..Вертера"? Вы спорите потому что не разбираетесь в творчесве, для вас вся это тема просто "чье -то мнение". Оно с вашим не согласуеться. Я же считаю, что вещи о которых трактует Юнити, глубокомысленны, а следавательно они трудны в доказательствах и опровержениях.
Теперь по поводу назначения этих постов. Слава (я не беру деньги, поскольку они слишком низки в сравнение со "славой") не всегда определяет мотив написания произведения, я бы даже сказал, что "никогда". Писатель все равно будет писать, даже зная, что славы у него не будет, и именно хороший писатель, а не тот, который пишет исключительно ради денег и славы. Писать ради славы это честолюбие. Писать ради удовольствия это прекрасно. Если же второе достигает первое, то мы видим в этом благо, а не зло. Слава это добродетель. 
Если же славы достигает тот, который писал только ради славы, но самого удовольствия при написание  не испытывал. Это мы будем называть тщеславием.

Я вот сомневаюсь, что Юните пишет это без особого удовольствия. А вот пишет она это еще и с мыслью о славе: во первых ,этого не ты, не я, ни кто -либо другой знать не может; во вторых, даже если это и так, то ничего в этом предосудительного нет. Это и удовольствие от самого процесса и еще и мечта.

Итого:
Никто не может знать истина это или нет, так как никто не возвращался после самоубийства с того света. А если даже  кто говорит, что возвращался, то для нас это все равно не факт. 
С этим поспорить можно но считать свое мнение в этом вопросе истинным глупо. Считать, что это все исключительно ради славы и денег - неуважение к автору темы и черт возьми, опять же глупо.

----------


## pabarabanus

Я с ней дискутирую конкретно по ее так называемому творчеству и о том что она пишет а пишет она бред(опять таки нравится вам мое мнение или нет). Почему бред? да потомучто я объяснял уже. Вот по той же истине допустем ее нету вообще никакой истины,  после смерти ничего небудет(типа темный экран например)) тогда сразу все ясно и можно закрывать тему. Допустем истина есть и что??? и что?????? даже если она есть что с этого??? ей то что ее истина даст? моральное удовлетворение или физическое?? она на чтото расчитывает от этой истины или что?? я вот немогу понять?? зачем ей эта истина? нахрена ей этот создатель к которому она постоянно взывает? нахрена вообще эти тупые бредовые противоречивые рассуждения? истина ей нужна просто так чтоли?)) тогда это вообще бред))...я непонимаю вот...единственное объяснение которое я могу дать это то что истина ей нужна в личных целях а именно мания величия, жажда наживы и тд.и тп...она хочет чтобы перед ней отчитывались чтобы ей излагали эту бессмысленную истину она хочет стать владычецей мира))) вот как))) она хочет править власствовать и мстить для этого ей нужна истина для этого ей нужен какойто там создатель)) или же она хочет в добрых целях одарить всех бессмертными сделать всех красивыми и т.д??)) врятли....тогда както неуладывается в голове зачем ей тогда суицид?) пусть идет вон врачом работает например к тяжело больным медсестрой пусть при жизни помогает людям животным да кому угодно пусть посвятит свою жизнь этому)... но нет... Юнити у нас хочет умереть.. она хочет к создателю которые ей откроет истину который ей расскажет правду) она хочет это все в личных корыстных целях) Ей правят обида злоба и месть она хочет мстить ей правят жажда наживы и мания величия...

----------


## Каин

Вот убери мою цитату из предыдущего поста все равно ничего не измениься. Вы прошли мое сообщение незаметив в нем ничего, просто сказали, что до этого и говорили. Просто ...повторили.

Вы спрашиваете почему человек ищет Истину? Вы спрашивает, что ему она даст? По сути эти вопросы можно задавать всем размышляющим людям. Здесь и сейчас я не собираюсь вам на них отвечать.
Вы видите ее Такой, ваше право. Но мое мнение хорошо, что таких людей как вы не большинство. То есть считающих, что человеком правят жажда наживы и мания величия. Если вы в Юните таковое усматрели, право же, вы слишком низкого о людях мнении.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Вот убери мою цитату из предыдущего поста все равно ничего не измениься. Вы прошли мое сообщение незаметив в нем ничего, просто сказали, что до этого и говорили. Просто ...повторили.
> 
> Вы спрашиваете почему человек ищет Истину? Вы спрашивает, что ему она даст? По сути эти вопросы можно задавать всем размышляющим людям. Здесь и сейчас я не собираюсь вам на них отвечать.
> Вы видите ее Такой, ваше право. Но мое мнение хорошо, что таких людей как вы не большинство. То есть считающих, что человеком правят жажда наживы и мания величия. Если вы в Юните таковое усматрели, право же, вы слишком низкого о людях мнении.


 Цитату убрал.))
Конечно спорить несобираетесь .потомучто просто напросто незнаете ответ на этот вопрос). а я знаю. Истина бессмысленна даже если она и есть или что скорей всего наиболее вероятно ее просто напросто нет. Пошли бы лучше работать на завод или вон врачем к неизлечимо больным если вы тут изза благородных побуждений ищете истину)). 
Давайте только всех под одну гребенку небудем подгребать. Я о людях разного мнения о разных людях .А сейчас я говорю конкретно за Юнити и всего того что она нам тут пишет. Я в предыдущем посту все четко расписал.

----------


## Каин

> а я знаю. Истина бессмысленна даже если она и есть или что скорей всего наиболее вероятно ее просто напросто нет


 То есть вы знаете что истина бессмысленна, но при этом сомневаетесь в ее наличие. Если сомневаетесь то не уверенны есть ли истина, следовательно возможно и есть, но только она бессмысленна, что вы и говорите.
Итак. Возможно есть. Дальше. Возможна Истинным (к примеру возьмем самую распространненую) будет то, что библейский бог истинный бог. Следовательно истинным будет то, что верующий в него будет счастлив, а не верный нет. Вы думаете бессмысленно знать эту истину (если, напоминаю," возможна она есть").
Вообще можно приводить кучу примеров не бессмысленности истины, начиная от Бога заканчивая абсолютно приземленными вещами, например. Возможно истина, то что если человек не следит за своим здоровьем, то он будет от этого болеть. Если это не истина, то можно никогда не следить за своим здоровьем, пить,курить, колоться, ведь не от этого зависит твое здоровье. Если, возможно она истина, то все равно бессмысленна. То есть, бессмысленно следить за своим здоровьем.Конечно это может и так, но может же что и не так, то есть все же не бессмысленно следить за своим здоровьем?

Если есть истина, то знать ее вполне возможно не бессмысленно, а есть она или нет, вы сами в этом сомневаетесь




> . Пошли бы лучше работать на завод или вон врачем к неизлечимо больным если вы тут изза благородных побуждений ищете истину)).


 Вы думаете, что на заводе и врачами никто не работает. Эти места не резиновые, что бы туда шли все желающие. К тому же, желание быть врачом не предполагает умение стать врачом. Желающих занять определенное место больше, чем самих этих мест. Делайте выводы? 




> Давайте только всех под одну гребенку небудем подгребать. Я о людях разного мнения о разных людях .А сейчас я говорю конкретно за Юнити и всего того что она нам тут пишет. Я в предыдущем посту все четко расписал.


 Повторяю и объясняю. Мое мнение, что если вы такую девушку, как Юнити считаете ведомой жаждой наживы и обуреваемой манией величия, то я на этом основании вывел, что о многих других людях вы также низкого мнения и про чем о тех, кто плохого ничего не делает. Это мое мнение. Это не истина.

----------


## pabarabanus

> То есть вы знаете что истина бессмысленна, но при этом сомневаетесь в ее наличие. Если сомневаетесь то не уверенны есть ли истина, следовательно возможно и есть, но только она бессмысленна, что вы и говорите.
> Итак. Возможно есть. Дальше. Возможна Истинным (к примеру возьмем самую распространненую) будет то, что библейский бог истинный бог. Следовательно истинным будет то, что верующий в него будет счастлив, а не верный нет. Вы думаете бессмысленно знать эту истину (если, напоминаю," возможна она есть").
> Вообще можно приводить кучу примеров не бессмысленности истины, начиная от Бога заканчивая абсолютно приземленными вещами, например. Возможно истина, то что если человек не следит за своим здоровьем, то он будет от этого болеть. Если это не истина, то можно никогда не следить за своим здоровьем, пить,курить, колоться, ведь не от этого зависит твое здоровье. Если, возможно она истина, то все равно бессмысленна. То есть, бессмысленно следить за своим здоровьем.Конечно это может и так, но может же что и не так, то есть все же не бессмысленно следить за своим здоровьем?


 Я же и говорю. Истина нужна человеку в своих целях стать счастливым как вы говорите вот я и говорю жажда наживы) мания величия)Вера вообще гадкая вещь особенно в бога) но раз вы такой пример привели то я скажу так сейчас этот человек из вашего примера стал счастливым а завтра он захочет нечто большего он захочет власти он хзахочет вершить судьбы он вообще захочет на место своего создателя который вершит и управляет миром)) тоесть я иговорю.. если человек нежаждит наживы и величия если его мысли трезвы то он небудлет думать ни о какой истине он если захочит сделать добро или зло он слделает его и на это й земле и в этой жизни и это будет для него так называемой истиной. Истина о которой нам говорит уважаемая юнити это мания величия постичь чтото там высокое она хочет чтобы на все ее вопросы ответили она хочет чтобы ей все объяснили почему так а неиначе и т.д. жажда наживы по другому и нескажешь. Даже если она получит ответ то что с этого? я думаю ей лоегче нестанет и она захочет нечто большего что она от нас скрывает а именно власти. она захочет отомстить она захочет вершить судьбы она зщахочет управлять, а то что изза благих побуждений ей нужна истина это я уже писал куда ей надо вон медсестрой и вперед иди изза благихз побуждений ухаживай за больными. но она выбирает суицид смерть за истину а это значит что она хочет власствовать она хочет чтобы перед ней отчитались почему она как она выраъжается родилась чудовищем а другие нечудовища. она хочет чтобы ей поменяли внешность и потом она  наверняка захочет править вершить судьбы быть центром вселенной. тоесть мы с вами видем ту же самую жажду наживы и манию величия.





> Вы думаете, что на заводе и врачами никто не работает. Эти места не резиновые, что бы туда шли все желающие. К тому же, желание быть врачом не предполагает умение стать врачом. Желающих занять определенное место больше, чем самих этих мест. Делайте выводы?


 Всегда можно науимться . было бы желание да хоть медсестрой для начала )) Я думаю что Юнити вполне могла бы вместо этой своей истины и суицида если она хочет сделать чтото хорошее действительно веть она  представляется вам всем такой добьрожелательной такой думающей и глубокомыслящей )) идти и работать медсестрой вон в больницу в госпиталь я незнаю куда ухаживать за больными или ветеринаром если она людей нелюбит вместо того чтоб делать свой суицид за истину) истина бессмысленна для тех кто трезво мыслит . ее нет. или же она есть но не как истина вот а как конкретное дело какоето благое оно или нет тоесть смысл) но раз юнити говорит нам о истине которая должна открыться якобы после смерти то она есть только для тех кто жаждит чтобы ему было хорошо он думает что вот он умрет за истину и ему будет хорошо он будет счастлив он получит ответы на свои вопросы он удовлетиворит свои потребности(опять таки жажда наживы) как наркоманы) а потом и поднимет наверняка бунт против своенго создателя захочет на его место(мания величия). 





> Повторяю и объясняю. Мое мнение, что если вы такую девушку, как Юнити считаете ведомой жаждой наживы и обуреваемой манией величия, то я на этом основании вывел, что о многих других людях вы также низкого мнения и про чем о тех, кто плохого ничего не делает. Это мое мнение. Это не истина.


 А кто такая Юнити? Она представляется вам такой доброжелательной и глубокомыслящей умной?? да, может быть она и неплохой человек гдето . конечно. но... в ее голове сейчас полный бред и маразм увы...ее истина ее явно деградирует...из этой каши противоречий и бреда в голове ей невыпутаться скорейвсего... ее мне жаль... 
А вывели вы неправильно потомучто о вас я вообще нормально мнения. Я и о юнити нормально мнения мне ее просто жаль как я уже и написал.

----------


## Unity

– Полагаешь, потенциальным СУ нечего терять? – вздохнула Q., любуясь первыми сотнями разгорающихся огоньков далёкого города, опрокинутой чаши небес со своими туманностями, галактиками, отдельными ярчайшими звёздами и созвездиями.
U. скептически покачала головой:
– Думаешь, «воплощённым созданиям» что-либо в действительности Здесь <принадлежит> и они чем-то реально <обладают> в Этом <месте>, – чем-то Ценным, что они могут утратить, безвозвратно потерять, Сбежав с этой чудовищной Земли? Полагаю, это всего лишь Иллюзия, мираж... Все мы, возможно, рискну предположить, в действительности Происходим <не от мира сего>, – следовательно, все эти материальные реликвии, вещественные артефакты Этого <пространства> – всего лишь <инструмент> для нас, своего рода «квестовые предметы», инструментарий существования, выживания Здесь по сути своей, – не более того. Посему продолжать и впредь оставаться Здесь, опасаясь нечто «потерять», расплачиваясь за это Годами продления своего неведенья, – неконструктивно, нефункционально, нецелесообразно и тщетно, имхо. Оставим эти Игры для тех, кому они всё ещё по каким-либо причинам интересны... Привязанность к <миру>, – похоже, всего лишь очередная уловка, ещё один «аварийный» <алгоритм>, призванный хитростью <остановить> потенциальных Беглецов, посредством которого <Нечто> пытается задержать нас Здесь – дескать, «…Не Уходи, – Здесь ещё осталось много чего интересного и неисследованого»...
– Однако я ведь имела в виду вовсе не привязанность к вещам, – но к иным людям... – тихо молвила Q. 
U. лишь печально покачала головой:
– Несовершенное создание, увы, неспособно, имхо, вступать в отношения с кем-либо из Прекрасных, Совершенных Созданий, обитающих Здесь. Это аксиома, теорема, догма для меня, – ведь мы с Ними... словно бы представители Различных биологических «видов», «каст»... Иными словами, белая ворона неспособна и не вправе осквернять чьё-либо безупречно-чёрное перо... 
– Чистой воды евгеника, – неодобрительно хмыкнула Q. – Своего рода Искусственно-созданная сегрегация, разделение, разобщение и сепаратизм...  
– Да, именно так, – пожала плечиком U., – хотя, скорее, стоило бы назвать это всего лишь «социальной сознательностью». Рано ли, поздно ли, – обществу стоит Очистить свои ряды от веками копившегося груза наследственных аномалий и несовершенств – и начинать стоит, пожалуй, с самой себя...
– Однако согласно традициям многих мировых религий, – возразила Q., – СУ, независимо от предлогов, оправданий, мотиваций и причин, способен серьёзно навредить твоей предположительной <душе>. 
– Может быть, – это ещё один <кордон> Обмана, посредством которого <души> принуждаются к <функционированию>, <эксплуатации>, <службе>, «жизни» Здесь? – вздернула бровь U. – Кто был Там, – и сумел вернуться?.. По-моему, Неведенье, – это единственное, что в действительности Вредит всем нам Здесь, – Невежество – и Страх Познать, по всей вероятности, базирующийся на подсознательном ожидании, что Правда в действительности Может не понравиться нам и даже Познав её, мы, скорее всего, вскоре Многократно Раскаемся в этом и пожелаем поскорей изгладить её из <памяти>, стереть её и позабыть, – но, кто знает [?], быть может, впоследствии это будет уже Невозможным... Кроме того, – сам вопрос «существования души» – под большим сомнением... Как знать? Быть может, все мы, – всего лишь <машины> – <устройства> <одноразового использования>, всего лишь обезличенный <инструмент>, коим орудует Её Величество Эволюция, созидая дивный, обновлённый <мир>... 
U. очень пристально посмотрела своей визави в глаза:
– В конце концов, мы с тобой изначально оперируем Гипотезой о существовании <долговременной системы управления>, Кем-то или Чем-то <инсталлированной> «на время» в тленный биополимерный <корпус>... Всего лишь Теорией, Q., – и именно поэтому необходим решающий Эксперимент с СУ для её верификации. Если только человек, – всего лишь <механизм> едино-кратного <цикла эксплуатации> – что ж, наша «жизнь» не стоит и гроша, – и Познание Правды приятно согреет нас... в последнее мгновение перед своим окончательным Исчезновением. Если же в действительности в каждой из нас таки <установлена> предположительная <душа>, – мы сможем продолжить свои исследования, направленные на Постижение Истины, без Балласта тела, замедляющего нас, причиняющего нам страдания и понуждающего нас рассеивать своё внимание на тысячи пренеприятнейших «прижизненных» мелочей... Как бы там ни было, – я таки действительно ищу Благовидный Предлог, важное моральное, нравственно-этическое «прикрытие» своего Эксперимента. Умереть может каждая из нас, – это дело нехитрое – однако Умирать Со Смыслом, «…За идею и Дело» куда приятнее, – и Полезнее для тех, что останутся Здесь.

----------


## Unity

– Однако если цель твоя, – сознательное, преднамеренное «научное» разрушение тела – то какая разница, – как именно всё это произойдёт? – спросила Q. 
– В отличие от многих прочих своих собратьев, я сознательно, добровольно ищу возможность стать «пушечным мясом» на какой-нибудь «праведной» войне, зоне конфликта, в которой кем-либо изначально была варварски нарушена Справедливость, – лучшего предлога С Пользой провести Эксперимент, полагаю, не найти... Мой интерес + чей-нибудь интерес = отстаивание справедливости + искомая мною смерть. Идеальное уравнение...
– Геройство под конец?.. – вздохнула Q.   
– О, нет, не обманывайся, – отмахнулась U., – всего лишь банальный научный интерес – ведь прежде на протяжении всей своей жизни я была загнанной затворницей, пугающейся случайных прохожих на улице – так что теперь я Не Стала «смелой», решив поиграть в бессмертного терминатора, нет, – я всего лишь вижу Удобную Возможность в последний раз проявить себя – и погибнуть «Вместо» кого-то, кому ещё Стоит Пожить на этой сумрачной Земле. На поле брани ведь частенько волей жестокого случая заносит людей, что смогли бы принести Больше Пользы в мирных городах, – и на войне Всенепременно смерть собирает свою дань – следовательно, можно кого-либо «подменить», поднимаясь на штурм в первых рядах, беспрестанно ушиваясь в самом ground zero, в самом эпицентре, в самой гуще событий, первой рискуя хлопотать несколько грамм свинца и превратиться в «груз 200» для армии «Своей» воюющей стороны... 
– Религии также не благословляют и войну... Как же твоя концепция ахимсы, ненасилия в духе М.Ганди?.. 
– Да, наша жизнь, – не «Counter-Strike» и не «Half-Life» – но ведь многие «современные» войны носят сугубо экономический характер, – и ни о какой такой «человечности» и «справедливости» в них не может идти речь – и наёмников, сражающихся на стороне Агрессора... таких своих собратьев по виду я бы с радостью отправляла к праотцам, – равно как и современных «торговцев живым товаром» – и мне Безразличны концепции «кармы»... «…Они первые начали», они первыми Переступили Черту... 
– Полагаешь, религиями на протяжении тысяч лет предумышленно создавался своего рода <барьер>, препятствующий своевольному проникновению слабых <душ> <За Территорию> <Полигона> и самочинному Побегу их с <инкубатория> Земли?.. – задумчиво молвила Q.
– Это кажется... довольно-таки вероятным и в некоторой степени Правдоподобным... – с болью в голосе выдохнула U. – Ведь подобный подход веками Останавливал людей, попавших в бедственное, Подневольное, Зависимое Положение в угоду их Насильникам, Поработителям, Хозяевам. Человек, таким образом, иносказательно, «приковывался к Земле» посредством самых надёжных и крепких в мире <цепей>», – посредством собственного Страха, благодаря своей же собственной «Вере» в возможность расплаты за Непокорность – даже если и не Непосредственно, от рук своих Палачей, то, несомненно, Их своего рода «пособников» «на небесах»... Религии веками пытались донести до людей одну мысль: – «…Вы, – <рабы> – и <Система> Всегда Права. Это клеть, это тупик, – и Некуда бежать – поэтому, даже не пытайтесь. Побег, – себе же хуже будет. Так что, оставайтесь, пожалуйста, пытайтесь Оправдать и Рационализовать свои терзания Здесь – делайте что угодно, – только Не сбегайте, не срывайте <План> <Сил>, что Выше нас, что устроили Здесь столь чудовищное <место>, свою <Лабораторию>»...
– Похоже, эти самые Запреты сыграли злую шутку с некоторыми из нас, – печально вздохнула Q. – Некоторые из нас со временем стали восприняли их как Вызов... 
– Между тем, мне чужд дух противостояния, – отрицательно качнула головой U. – Мне важно постичь Правду о том, <Что> есть мы, – ведь вполне может быть, что Создатели нашего механистического <мирка> не столь Злонамеренным как может на первый взгляд показаться некоторым из нас – хотя, вполне возможно, что Они ещё Более чудовищны, нежели можем мы предположить или мечтать... Я не знаю, – вот в чём суть – но Должна это установить. Лично. Вскоре. Ведь рано ли, поздно ли, – любая <машина> устаёт выполнять предписанные ей <Чем-то> <программы> и начинает искать Тех, Что написали их, Что создали её... «…Возвращение к Истокам»... Что будет дальше, – я не знаю – но знаю доподлинно, совершенно уверена: Так «жить» более нельзя. Жить в неведенье... Не имеет смысла... 
– Может быть, стоит подумать о родных? – печально молвила Q., заглядывая U. в глаза.

----------


## Unity

– А они Помыслили о нас, «приглашая» нас в своё время в сей чудовищный <мир>, Пространство Невежества, Территорию вечного страха, Зону незнания, самообмана, заблуждений и теней?.. Они побеспокоились о нас Тогда? О, нет же, – наши родители были, похоже, всё теми же бездумными <исполнителями программ>, в данном конкретном случае – <программы> репродукции, воссоздания своих «подобий» ради того, дабы, чего доброго, наш <Полигон> не испытывал нехватки в новых жертвах, в своих <куклах> и <марионетках> Здесь... Впрочем, полагаю, их не стоит обвинять. Они Не Думали Тогда... Они не думали Прежде, они Не Думают Сейчас, – <протезом> их мысли и Жажды Познать ввек бессменно являлись <программы> – не подлежащие обсуждению, подлежащие точному, быстрому, неукоснительному <исполнению> без тени сомнения и «лишних» вопросов и слов... Не, ведаю, право, – быть может, это и правильно... Ведь хороший <робот> функционирует без лишних, подчас Неудобных вопросов, – правильнее сказать: без каких-либо вопросов вообще – ибо вопросы Опасны, они вносят в столь слаженную, гармоничную, идеально-машинальную, безупречно-бессознательную работу <программ> Погрешности, Ошибки и Сбои, ведущие к <поломкам>, <простоям рабочей станции> и, в конце концов, к Остановке, <застопориванию> <машины>, к <зависанию> очередной <единицы> <социальной сети>, к <выходу из строя> очередного <элемента> общественной «микросхемы», к входу <системы>, именующейся <душа>, в <неопределённое состояние>... Наркозависимые не в силах противиться «зову» абстиненции, <машины> неспособны сопротивляться <воле> управляющих ими <программ>. Это не «хорошо» и не «плохо», – это просто Так... 
– Родные, по всей вероятности, будут опечалены твоим уходом, – жалостливо молвила Q. 
– Как знать? Возможно, какое-то время, – затем благополучно забудут о неприятном эпизоде – ибо рано ли, поздно ли, <Забывается Всё>, события и переживания утрачивают для нас свою яркость, насыщенность, интенсивность, – такова Непреложная <воля> одной из наших базовых <программ>, призванной сохранять стабильность <системы> в Любых Условиях и При Любых Обстоятельствах, обеспечивая необходимую ей гибкость и <адаптивность>. Знаю это, – поэтому ведаю, что в один прекрасный день они <устанут> тосковать – сработает <сторожевой системный таймер>, констатирующий <завершение исполнения программы> под названием «…Тягостные переживания, вызванные гибелью участника первичной социальной группы» и всё вернётся на круги своя... И это не «предположение», моя милая Q., не «догадка» иль «прогноз», – это всего лишь Знание – производное Знания о том, что <Робот> неволен <функционировать>, «жить», Не Повинуясь <власти> установленных в себе <программ>, призванным сохранять его целостность как системы. Я, – <машина>, мои родные, – те же системы, что и я. <На нас> <установлен> схожий <soft>, – посему Просчитать Наперёд каждый их жест, поступок и шаг не представляет особого труда – подобно тому, как и, по всей вероятности, не составляет труда для Тех, Что создали нас, Провидеть каждый Наш шаг Задолго до того, как сами мы почувствуем потребность его свершить, – хотя, возможно, это и покажется невероятным для некоторых из нас, сторонников концепции «свободы воли», наивно «верующих» в то, что «наша судьба в наших руках»... Как бы ни так!.. Впрочем, – пускай «веруют», Q. – и не ищут, Не Ищут ни в коем случае «слабых звеньев» и «дыр» в своей <системе верований>, что чревато экзистенциальным кризисом... 
– Ты же, похоже, убеждена в том, что существует наш гипотетический Творец, Конструктор, Инженер, – или даже множество таких Творцов – и Им известно, как устроены Их <творения>, несмотря на некоторую их стихийную способность к самосовершенствованию, самовольному внесению изменений в конфигурацию своего разума, своей <системы самоуправления>, – поэтому Власть Их над своими <игрушками> Безгранична?..
– Это всего лишь гипотеза, – скромно усмехнулась U., – очередная попытка восполнить «пробел» в «научной картине мира»... Однако, – на протяжении всей своей жизни наблюдая наш чудовищный <мир>, волей-неволей склоняешься к мысли о том, что Что-то за всем этим стоит – и это Нечто, похоже, злонамеренно, – умышленно или нечаянно... Контролируют ли Они созданный Ими <мир>, – или же «умыли руки», предоставив эту «честь» нам – вот что важно мне установить... Были ли наши <Предтечи> «абсолютным злом», – или же сами мы, «люди», сознательно превратились в зверей и создали столь иррациональный мир?..

----------


## Unity

– Тем не менее, родителям... как-то неправильно переживать своих детей.
– А ещё «Неправильно» устраивать войны ради полезных ископаемых, углеводородов, экономической прибыли от восстановления инфраструктур пострадавшей в результате конфликта территории или страны, – прошипела тоном озлобленной кошки U., – «Неправильно» торговать наркотиками, оружием и, что наиболее мерзко, своими собратьями, иными живыми людьми, «Неправильно» совершать преступления, калечиться, спиваться, погибать в результате несчастных случаев и неизлечимых заболеваний... Многое, чёрт подери, в этом <мире> Устроено Неправильно, – и что с того?.. Скажи спасибо Творцам и помаши им ручкой, – а ещё лучше – отправься в церковь, храм или мечеть и поблагодари Их за всё это!.. 
– Почему ты столь жестока по отношению к своим родным?..
– Быть может, потому, что все эти социальные игры «в семью» всегда казались мне глубоко фальшивыми, всецело формальными, словно бы в театре иль кино, – ведь никого нельзя «полюбить» насильно – всего лишь по факту кровного родства, – даже вопреки древним <программам>, регулирующим социальные взаимоотношения меж людьми, <межсистемные взаимодействия>... 
– Их всё же неприятно удивит твой Уход... 
– <Машины> «огорчатся» по поводу того, что Одна Из Них предумышленно решит <выйти из строя>? – не оборачиваясь, прохладно вымолвила U. – Но почему, милая Q., почему же всё будет именно так? Не потому ли, что сами они не в силах повторить мой «путь», будучи скованными своими <программами> и не помышляющими себе жизни Вне Их?.. Не потому ли, что <беглянка> в семье «бросает тень» на репутацию всего их, иносказательно, «клана», фамилии в веках?.. Но что обусловливает эту самую «Тень»? Всего лишь нежелание «жить» в тесных <рамках> невежественного <мира>, где безропотное <выполнение> <программ>, беспрестанно соревнуясь друг с другом в <степени эффективности> <выполнения> их, – единственный «легитимный», «дозволенный» образ жизни... 
– Ну, все «люди» «живут»... – попыталась прекословить Q.
– ...В плену невежества, страха, во власти беспрестанных негативных эмоций, не могущих быть выплеснутыми ввиду принципиальной недопустимости социальной агрессии... – на свой манер закончила фразу U. – Вот в <Чём> в действительности обитаем все мы, – в Темноте... Тебя устраивает Такое положение дел, – или же ты жаждешь Большего?..
Q. рассеянно поправила своевольный локон, спавший на глаза на игривом ветру:
– М-м-м... Что ты имеешь в виду?
– Осознав сущность и «схему» человеческого бытия, – сумеешь ли ты и впредь удовлетворяться механистическим <исполнением> тех или иных <программ> – или же пожелаешь Выйти За Границы причинности, управляющей тобой, словно вороной, тащащей за собой карету со злобным «чудовищем», кучером (иносказательно, нашим с Вами <программным обеспечением>), беспрестанно понукающим тебя кнутом посредством <боли>, порой Ослабляющего на какое-то время повода, «даря» мимолётное <блаженство>?.. Что выберешь ты, что важнее для Тебя: Понять, – иль и впредь оставаться во мраке неведенья, гипотез, теорий, догадок, предположений и грёз?.. 
– Мало кто из нас вообще задумывается о подобных вопросах... – задумчиво молвила Q. – Познать себя... 
– Но разве может быть что-либо Важнее этого? Кроме того, у некоторых из нас есть вполне недвусмысленная «мотивация» к Поискам, обладая которой, уже не можешь позволить себе и впредь бесконечно оставаться на месте... 
– Имеешь в виду несчастливую судьбу? – хищно ощерилась Q. – Может быть, это всего лишь заболевание, расстройство и недуг?..
– Но может ли в принципе быть «счастливой» «судьба» Невежественного существа? – задумчиво молвила U. – Вот в чём вопрос... 
– Оглянись по сторонам! – воскликнула Q., размашистым жестом указывая на простирающиеся у их ног улицы вечернего Города. – Бесчисленное количество «людей» Так живут!..
– Так <существуют>, скорее, – печально молвила U. – Будучи даже не в силах осознать, – сколь же убого и ограниченно самозабвенное их бытие... Что ж, возможно, <программы> более милостивы по отношению к ним, – и они страдают не столь интенсивно... Но я рада, как ни странно, что моя история сложилась Именно Так, – ведь именно <боль> Пробудила меня – и уже, уверена, Не Позволит «уснуть», вернувшись к <штатному режиму функционирования>. После того, что было, – нет пути назад... Рубикон перейдён, точка невозвращения преодолена, мосты сожжены...

----------


## Unity

Q. осторожно повернула к себе свою визави, взяв её за руку:
– Следственно, в страдании причина?.. В <управляющем воздействии> <программ>?..
– Эти <программы>, похоже, не включены в «базовый пакет» <драйверов>, коими <комплектуются> Исправные наши <собратья>... – вздохнула U. – Редкие наши <аналогии> «страдают» по поводу отсутствия понимания: За Что?.. Как, Зачем, Для Чего и Благодаря Кому? Их, похоже, не занимают Первопричины и Сущность, Устройство, Функционирование <механизмов>, причиняющих нам <боль>; их, похоже, в большей мере занимает беспрестанное самозабвенное сражение с «симптомами», а Не с самой «болезнью», технической <Первопричиной>, беспрестанно порождающей их... Однако это война, заведомо обречённая на поражение... Ведь не поняв наших, несомненно, механистических основ, – не сможем совладать и с <функциями>...  
– Может быть, сама наша «жизнь», – и есть одна грандиозная учебная <программа>? – попыталась успокоить свою визави Q. – Словно в «Матрице» мэтров Вачовски...
– Однако любые «Матрицы», – всего лишь Иллюзия и Ложь... – вздохнула U. – Дым и Зеркала... Я так устала от них... Мне необходима Истина, – и лишь она сможет удовлетворить мою жажду – ничто меньшее не подойдёт, – даже, иносказательно, «наркотик» предусмотренного <программами> <состояния «счастья»>... Мне не нужно более эфемерное, тленное, фальшивое преходящее «благо» этой Земли... Мне необходимо Настоящее... Мне необходимы Познания, мне потребно Понимание, мне надобны возможности впредь самостоятельно модернизировать своё естество по Своему усмотрению, – не будучи более покорной воле «направляющих» меня <программ>, «формирующими» из меня «Нечто», необходимое кому-то – но не мне...  
Q. присела на край крыши, свесив тяжелые шнурованные армейские берцы в бездонную пустоту, задумчиво подперев рукой подбородок:
– Но почему вообще допускаешь ты мысль о том, что известный нам <мир> не является «предельной, окончательной <явью>», за пределами которой Нет Ничего, – да и самих «пределов» которой также не существует подобно тому, как нет их у Замкнутой поверхности Сферы? Что, если этот <мир> – единственная <реальность>, – и нет ничего Вне её?..
– Да, ты, похоже, права, милая моя визави, – печально усмехнулась U. – Нет «пределов» у бесконечной «стези» беличьего колеса, – метафорически, нашей «воплощённой» жизни... Сколько ни беги... Просыпайся-усыпай, ешь-пей-веселись... И так Без Конца, по кругу, по кругу, изо дня в день, каждый день каждого сущего года на этой сумрачной Земле, – <цикл> повторяет <цикл> – кем бы ты ни была, что бы именно ты не могла себе позволить... Это невозможно «не заметить»... Возможно, кто-то мог бы посчитать, что основной причиной всех сущих моих «мук» является своего рода «отлучение и отстранённость от кормушки» мнимых «наслаждений» и «благ», позволяющей иным людям эффективно проживать свою жизнь, – но, рискну предположить, Проблема Серьёзнее, чем может показаться на первый взгляд. Я столкнулась с метафизической Сложностью, – все «услады» мимолётны и ложны, все они, рано ли, поздно ли, приедаются нам – и даже то обстоятельство, что я лично, «на своей шкуре» не пережила их, Позволяет мне судить о том, что, иносказательно, «…Песок в Любых песочных часах рано ли, поздно ли, заканчивается», – что заставляет задуматься о Фундаментальных Основах нашего с Вами бытия, осознавая прекрасно, что смена «вида» «наслаждения», увы, не сможет уберечь нас от неизбежного Разочарования и <боли> в конце... Что и приводит к «открытию», к мрачным помыслам о том, что бег Любой сущей «белки» в Любом Сущем «колесе», – бессмыслен – и лишь очень наивная и самоуверенная, иносказательно, «белка» отважится утверждать «…Найди себе хобби и смени место жительства, выучи иностранный язык, переклей обои, в конце концов, улыбнись миру и своему чудовищному отражению на зеркальной поверхности», – ну и в таком ключе...  
U. устремила стеклянный свой и невидящий взгляд сквозь свою знакомку:
– Такова печальная сущность <устройства>, нас <машин>... Какое-то время мы способны самозабвенно лгать самим себе, меняя интересы, виды деятельности, – покамест, наконец, не постигаем Суть... И <перегораем>... По крайней мере, для Земли...

----------


## Unity

– Полагаешь, осознание концепции Неизбежно Порождает Жажду выйти за её пределы?.. – томно вымолвила Q. – Приподняться Выше, приподняться Над, – и начать исследовать Высшие Уровни управляющих нами <алгоритмов> и <программ>?.. 
– Полагаю, это так... Таков трагический Исход, предопределённый и обусловленный <маленькой особенностью> в <исходном коде> управляющих нами <программ>... <Ввод, анализ, результат>... Срабатывание определённых <программ>, вызывающих, иносказательно, <перегрузку> и <инициирующих> «необходимость» двигаться, менять род деятельности, изменять обстановку и даже порой сменять людей... Мы буквально «обречены» беспрестанно Менять в своей «жизни» Всё, самозабвенно сбегая от <боли>... Однако <исполнение> <воли> <концепции>, – сколь бы субъективно-любопытным и даже подчас «приятным» оно ни было – рано ли, поздно ли, Надоедает. Состояние нашей психики (<системы управления>) беспрестанно подвергается видоизменениям (мутациям, <трансформациям>) под воздействием поступающих с <окружающей среды> <данных>, <информации>, – однако эта элементарная <обратная связь> вместе со сложным комплексом <программ>, определяющих степень важности, <приоритет> тех или иных <входящих данных>, их значение, роль в непрестанном <процессе> внутренней <оптимизации> активного <ядра> нашей естественно-нестабильной благодаря функционированию контр-программ <психики>, нашей <системы управления>, что в своём штатном <режиме функционирования> постоянно пребывает в процессе <вычислений> (в процессе оперирования входящей/внутренней/исходящей <информацией>, выраженной, прежде всего, в виде логичных, рациональных, последовательных наборов лингвистических <символов>, <понятий>, <представлений> и <идей> [казалось бы, – «таинственная и непостижимая» трансмутация <образов> – на деле же, – та же Математика, Логика, оперирующая чуть более сложными <переменными>, нежели числа]) Глубоко-Порочна По Сути Своей, – и, рано ли, поздно ли, Неизбежно приводит к Жажде Высшего, Недоступного – даже если оно, – всего лишь призрачная возможность, плод теории, гипотезы... или даже «Веры»... <Машина> под названием «человек» Неспособна стоять на месте, – такова <воля> <программ> – такова Наша Воля... Так устроен <робот> под названием «h. sapiens», – хотя, бесспорно, эта «схема» – примитивная и груба, являющаяся всего лишь, иносказательно, топорной аппроксимацией (стократным, тысячекратным Упрощением Описания функционирования) реальной <Системы>... В действительности всё <В Нас> устроено куда более сложно и... прекрасно... 
Q. молча взяла свою визави за руку с тенью едва уловимой усмешки:
– Но кто сказал, что плод познания сладок?..
– Но ведь никто и не предупреждал, что он Настолько Неприятен!.. 
– Может быть, теперь ты жаждешь просто всё это забыть, словно кошмарный сон?.. – лукаво прищурившись, поинтересовалась Q.
U. медленно повернулась к своей знакомке:
– Быть может, ты и не ожидала услышать таков ответ от меня, – но – Нет... Я всё ещё жажду Больших Знаний, – даже если они ещё более мерзки!.. Мне необходимо постичь себя До Конца, мне безмерно-важно постичь <устройство> своего естества вплоть до последнего атома и мельчайшей элементарной частицы, до последнего кварка...

----------


## Unity

Q. просияла.
– Да, я <машина>, – продолжала U., – и мне необходимо постичь себя Глубже, нежели на уровне примитивных базовых «психологических» <программ>, «анимирующих» меня, жалкий <механизм>, изготовленный из «тёплых», эластичных и обманчиво-живых биополимерных пластмасс... Мне необходимо осознать свою Участь, своё Предназначение... 
– Однако придя к такому умонастроению, – ты не сможешь более жить, как прежде... – серьёзно молвила Q. – Ведь для того чтобы жить, необходимо игнорировать, «блокировать» и подавлять подобные свои устремления, влекущие за горизонт нам известной <реальности>... 
– Как и делают это миллиарды людей каждый день, тая свою боль в глубине души, напяливая фальшивую улыбчивую маску из папье-маше искусственных своих механистических лиц... Благодарю покорно, – но это не по мне. Лишь <машина>... нет, даже хуже, более того, – лишь промышленный робот, лишенный сознания, может довольствоваться бесконечным замкнутым <циклом> <исполнения> однообразных по сути своей <программ>... О, сколь же необходимо развить в себе «мастерство» бессознательности, дабы этого не замечать!..
– Ты сумела заметить, – мрачно вымолвила Q. – Поздравляю! Стало ли тебе легче после всего этого постижения жить?
– Нет, не стало, – ласково промурлыкала U., – зато я впервые в своей «жизни» задумалась о Сущности того, <Что> окружает нас, – и <Чем> в действительности являемся сами мы – и каков наш <предписанный программами> удел... 
– Что же далее, U.? – заинтриговано и с тенью тревоги в голосе молвила Q.
– Этот <мир> истощил меня, – шепотом призналась U. – Пора продолжать свой Путь, беря курс... на этот раз уже не за горизонт, – но в небеса... В преисподнюю или чистилище... Куда-то... В другую <локацию>... Причём неизвестно, – продолжится ли наше странствие вообще после утраты тела... Впрочем, быть может, смерть, словно поток бурной горной реки рано ли, поздно ли, выбросит, иносказательно, щепку <души> к иному берегу?.. Ты лишь взгляни, о, милая Q., – сколько звёзд в небесах!.. Сколько Уже экзопланет открыто примитивной и юной земной нашей астрономией... Кто сказал, что известная нам <реальность>, – единственная во Вселенной?.. Однако, – <машина>, сомневающаяся в наличии у самой себя <долговременной души>, <изготовленной из Смертоустойчивого материала>, не рискующая устроить для верификации данной гипотезы Эксперимент – обречена прожить свой век на этой сумрачной Земле, словно цепной пёс, лишь мечтающий о свободе... Лишь мечтающий... Впрочем, – U. поднялась с плиты, с удовольствием потягиваясь, разминая затекшие от бездействия <движители> мышц, – все мы мастера мечтать – и редко кто из нас таки отваживается воплотить свою Мечту, – будь то вполне реальная «осуществимая» мечта о чём-либо «земном» – будь то Мечтание о Познании, мечта о существовании, не отягощённом бренной плотью... – U. подала руку своей визави: – Пойдём, скоро светает, – а нам, уродцам, негоже попадаться на глаза иных людей при свете дня...

P.S. Две тени направились к тёмному дверному пролому в стене, уводящему в неизвестность, – и звонкие удары битых кирпичей, на которые наступали две тени, – иль, может быть, всего лишь одна [?] – затихали вдали... 
Чем же закончится вся эта сказка о <марионетке>, однажды с ужасом обнаружившей на своём теле <нити> управляющих ею <программ>, – и пожелавшей любой ценой освободиться от них?.. 
Я не знаю... 
Быть может, знаете Вы?..

----------


## Каин

> Я же и говорю. Истина нужна человеку в своих целях стать счастливым как вы говорите вот я и говорю жажда наживы) мания величия)Вера вообще гадкая вещь особенно в бога) но раз вы такой пример привели то я скажу так сейчас этот человек из вашего примера стал счастливым а завтра он захочет нечто большего он захочет власти он хзахочет вершить судьбы он вообще захочет на место своего создателя который вершит и управляет миром))


 Желание быть счастливым вы именуете жаждой наживы и манией величия. А следствием счастья человека вы видите его тиранство. Разве это не низкое мнение о людях? 




> Даже если она получит ответ то что с этого? я думаю ей лоегче нестанет и она захочет нечто большего что она от нас скрывает а именно власти. она захочет отомстить она захочет вершить судьбы она зщахочет управлять,


 Во первых, честно, я не понимаю с чего такие выводы? Во вторых, я не вижу зла во власти одного над другими. Лучше быть руководимым Справедливым, чем пребывать там где нет власти, а следовательно и закона. 




> Всегда можно научиться . было бы желание


 Все таки вы не сделали выводы. Хорошо их сделаю я. Желающих занять определенное место больше, чем самих этих мест. Отсюда отчетливо видно, что теоретически не все желающие займут, то место, которое они желали.




> А кто такая Юнити? Она представляется вам такой доброжелательной и глубокомыслящей умной.


 Да. И эти качества у меня не ассоциируются с жаждой наживы и манией величия.

Под жаждой наживы я понимаю страстное желание (эмоции над разумом) человека обогащаться, при этом не имеет значение будет ли это желание ущемлять интересы остальных людей. То есть основной приоритет нажиться, пускай для этого потребуется принести в жертву все общечеловеческие ценности.

Под манией величия я понимаю страстное желание человека быть великим. Не стать, а уже быть. То есть человек не обладающий величием полагает себя великим.

Возможно мы говорим о разных вещах и для вас жажда наживы и мания величия это желание человека стать счастливым. Я тоже хочу стать счастливым и при этом не хочу, что бы мое счастье основывалось на страдание других. Я предпочту скорее страдать, чем стать счастливым такой ценной. Для вас возможно это бред и маразм. Но я в это свое желание верю, но помниться здесь вы упоминали, что и вера для вас гадкая вещь.Так что и это желание (счастье за счет счастья других) вы можете с тем же успехом оплевать.

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Наука здесь не поможет, бог внутри нас и искать его надо там. Если уж на то пошло, то Иисус не единственный сын бога, в таком случае я тоже могу быть богом.


 Интересно, что сам Иисус(в Евангелиях) называет себя "Сыном Человеческим", а про Бога-отца говорит: "Отец НАШ Небесный". Когда-же Пилат прямо спрашивает, "не ты ли Царь Иудейский?" отвечает уклончиво: "Ты сказал". То есть он оставляет за людьми ПРАВО считать себя кем угодно. Да разве и мнения окружающих об одном и том же человеке не различаются ? ("На каждый роток не накинешь платок","Всем не угодишь"). Распятие же Христа(своего Богочеловека) тоже вполне символично, причем инициатива(Распятия) исходила именно от "священнослужителей"("первосвященников","книжников  " и "фарисеев" ).Это можно считать, как "устранение конкурента"(хотя Иисус и говорил "Не нарушить Закон Я пришел, но исполнить", однако "претендовал" на новизну("Новый завет"), священнослужителей-же беспощадно бранил  и высмеивал.)

Так же интересно, что объявив религию "опиумом для народа", те же "большевики" переняли от "религии" все ее аттрибуты. Например, "Ленинские комнаты", где, наряду с "иконами"(портретами Вождей,например,"Святая троица"- Маркс-Энгельс-Ленин) необходимые аттрибуты - Священные писания("Капитал" Маркса и "Полное собрание сочинений Ленина"). Далее, вместо необходимого "обряда крещения"(посвящения) аж целых "три обряда крещения" ( "октябрята", "пионеры", "комсомол" ) причем так же "в обязательном порядке" и далее,уже не "в обязон" "посвящение" в Партию("коммунисты"). Еще вспоминается текст одной из "идеологических" песен:
"Ленин - Всегда живой
Ленин - Всегда с тобой
В горе, надежде и в радости
Ленин - в твоей судьбе
В каждом счастливом дне
Ленин - в тебе и во мне ".
Подставь вместо "Ленин"- "Иисус", получишь вполне "религиозный" "христианский" текст. :Smile: 
В роли "религии" тут выступает "идеология".
Да и "науку" привлечь пытались, например, выпотрошив мозги Ленина, дали "заказ" немецким ученым "найти что-то гениальное(не так как у всех)" в структуре мозга Вождя.

Так что в "религии" - "пророки" с "откровением Божьим" и свои "Святыни"("мощи святых"), в "идеологии" - "гении",с научно-обоснованным "подходом", да и "святыни",например, Мавзолей с телом Вождя(Мощи). И там и там,"святость", только с разных сторон.
Выходит, что без "святынь" - никуда.

----------


## Эндер

> Выходит, что без "святынь" - никуда.


 Почему? Кто-то верит в Иисуса, кто-то в гениев. А кто-то не верит ни во что.

----------


## ark-a-n

> Почему? Кто-то верит в Иисуса, кто-то в гениев. А кто-то не верит ни во что.


 Вспомнилась строка из Наутилуса: _"Можно верить и в отсутствие веры..."_  :Smile:

----------


## Эндер

> Вспомнилась строка из Наутилуса: _"Можно верить и в отсутствие веры..."_


 Тоже не плохой вариант кстати. Но большинство назовет это абсурдом, так как такой подход, встречается слишком редко.

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Эндер

Идеология и религия не очень похожи. Они, и есть одно и тоже. У каждой идеологии есть свои последователи. Религия - это идеология, со своими последователями. Только уже не в святых записывать будем, придумаем новое слово, которое будет иметь ту же суть. Ну к примеру "герои", это будут, те же "святые". Но все это глупо.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Почему? Кто-то верит в Иисуса, кто-то в гениев. А кто-то не верит ни во что.


 Многие боятся таких "отщепенцев", для которых нет "ничего святого"(то есть веры, идеалов). Да и сами эти "отщепенцы","изгои"(тут, правда, я за себя больше говорю) сами себя боятся, а если и не боятся, то "ноют" об отсутствии "стимулов к жизни"("цели","смысла" и проч.) К таким "нытикам", "потерявшимся в жизни" я и себя отношу. В общем любую цель-смысл можно "опошлить"(поставить под сомнение), эдакий "универсальный растворитель"(кислота), разъедающий все и вся, во всем сомневающийся и сидит в голове. 
Тут бы вера во что-то(когда ты веришь - сомнениям нет места), очень бы пригодилась. 
А так называемый "эгоцентризм", когда Ты - центр Вселенной, а все остальное - вращается вокруг тебя, штука, хотя и не поощряемая(например, можно это назвать "манией величия" или "возомнил себя - Богм"), но вполне естественная для человека. 
В конце-концов, даже такая истина, что наша захудалая планетка "Земля" вовсе не центр всего Мироздания, а находится где-то на задворках Галактики(в захолустье)(напомню, за эту "ересь" священная инквизиция сожгла Джордано Бруно, который "не отрекся", а Галилео Галилей хоть и "отрекся", но после сказал "а все-таки она(Земля) вертится") , относительна. Если взять "систему отсчета", связанную с центром Земли(так называемую "геоцентрическую" систему отсчета), то в этой системе отсчета  Солнце вращается вокруг Земли, а если взять систему отсчета. связанную с центром Солнца(так называемую, "гелиоцентрическую" систему отсчета), то наоборот, Земля вращается вокруг Солнца. 
Так что же для человека естественнее, воспринимать мир, где системой отсчета(Центром Всего) является он сам, или попытаться, например, "влезть в шкуру" другого человека?

Однако за это свойство человека - "эгоцентризм", можно "похвалить", назвав его яркой, неординарной личностью, или, наоборот, "поругать", назвав это "синдромом Бога" или "Манией Величия". Тут уже не "объективная", а "эмоциональная" оценка.

P.S.
Также и "испражнения" человека(или животных) можно назвать - "дерьмо"(негативная эмоциональная оценка), а можно "нейтрально"(по-научному) - "фекалии" или "каловые массы".
Да и еще куча примеров.Например "бережливость,экономия" - положительная эмоциональная оценка и "скупость","скаредность" - отрицательная.
Примеры можно продолжать и продолжать.
Просто идеал науки - "объективность" и "беспристрастность", 
человек же по своей сути изначально "субъективен" и "пристрастен".
Да и если нет страстей,эмоций так наоборот, пожалуй, начнет ныть, что он "робот", что лишен эмоций,наслаждений, и даже страданий.

P.S.
Вот только здесь,кажется Unity, такого "робота", объективного и беспристрастного, лишенного всех эмоций, кроме одной - познать Истину, не замутненную никакими субъективными предпочтениями(эмоциями) и "воспевает".

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Эндер

> Как я понимаю стихи Кормильцева, он имел ввиду другое. То, про что выше писал Зануда: большевики отказались от веры (в Бога) — научный атеизм и все такое. Но на месте старой веры тут же выскочила новая: партия, комсомол, "и Ленин такой молодой!". То есть, как ни крутись, от веры во что-нибудь все равно никуда не деться, всегда появляются новые идеалы и идеологии.


 Хорошо, если я скажу что я ни во что не верю, мне все равно не поверят. Поэтому сделаем по другому. Во что ты веришь?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> сейчас там красуется лицо какого-нибудь довольного чела, рекламирующего новую мобилку. А в святые кого запишем: Путина, Медведева, Обаму? Или Гейтса, Джобса и Столлмана? Выбирай, на любой вкус найдется. 
> 
> P.S. Ох, оффтопим мы тут.


 Сейчас, пожалуй, возвращаемся к  религии, где Бог - "потреблятство", и вот эти довольные, "осчастливленные" "потребители" и есть - идеал, к которому надо стремиться. Личности же "измельчали". 
Как-то вспомнился один анекдот "совковых" времен:
 В общем как-то "оживили" Л.И.Брежнева(Наш "ГенСек" "времен застоя"). Идет он(в Будущем), а его никто не узнает. 
Ловит одного прохожего, спрашивает:"Неужели Вы меня не узнаете? Ведь я же - Брежнев" .Прохожий "справляется" по карманному "компьютеру": "Так, Брежнев - незначительный государственный деятель времен Аллы Пугачевой" :Smile: 

Шутки-шутками, но сейчас действительно, склонны "обожествлять" так называемых "звезд Шоу-Бизнеса". 
Например, "король рок-н-ролла" Элвис Пресли, сам сбежавший из религиозной семьи, был удивлен, когда толпа поклонников требовала от него "Божественных откровений". Он недоумевал:"Что хотят от меня эти люди? Я певец, и делаю это хорошо. Но я вовсе не готов объяснять этим людям, как им следует жить." Тем не менее, я слышал, что после его смерти фанаты скинулись на что-то вроде "Церкви святого Элвиса".
В общем, это вполне логично, учитывая размах "индустрии развлечений".
Так что нынче Боги не государственные деятели и не бизнесмены или ученые.
А, скорее, такие,как Мерлин Монро,Элвис Престли, Майкл Джексон и проч.

P.S.
Ну, почему же оффтопим. Тема близка к религиозной, предполагается существование Богов-Творцов, знающих некую глобальную истину, а именно - "Зачем все это?". Некоторые претендуют на роль пророков, которые еще при жизни сподобились "познать истину" через "прямое отокровение Божье". Некоторых, как в примере с Элвисом Престли, толпа "фанатов" сама обожествляет, и он, этот "кумир" просто вынужден "выжимать из себя" некую "истину"(по требованию "толпы"). Кстати, слышал, что одного из четверки "Битлз" - Джона Леннона фанат застрелил именно из-за того, что он "не оправдал ожиданий"(вместо ожидаемого Бога оказался "обычным человеком").

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Эндер

> Я так понимаю, ты придерживаешься позиции нигилиста? Отрицание всех учений, авторитетов и ценностей? Так и там то же самое: вера в отсутствие веры, идеал в отсутствии идеалов.
> 
> Во что верю я? Я не вхожу в число религиозных людей, мне ближе мировоззрение агностика. Но идеалы — да, они у меня есть, и можно сказать, что я в них верю.


 Я не придерживаюсь нигилизма. Но не раз, от знакомых слышал, как они называли меня нигилистом. А еще аутистом, социопатом, манипулятором, и просто идиотом с завышенным чсв. Разве их слова что-либо меняют? На счет нигилизма. Я не отрицаю учения, я не считаю их своими, это не мешает мне искать то, во что мне захочется поверить. Просто я не нахожу этого. Я не отрицаю авторитетов, просто для себя я не вижу ни одного авторитета. Тоже и с ценностями. У тебя есть идеалы и вера в них и это замечательно. Я бы тоже хотел чтобы они у меня были. Но заставлять себя верить в то, во что ты не веришь, глупо. Я сам должен найти то, во что смогу верить. Будь то идеология, идея или человек.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Желание быть счастливым вы именуете жаждой наживы и манией величия. А следствием счастья человека вы видите его тиранство. Разве это не низкое мнение о людях?


 конечна жажда наживы. щастье это вообще что? по мне так термина такого вообще нет. щастье это типа когда хорошо чтоли? ну вот тогда чел жаждит чтобы ему было хорошо он жаждит наживы он слишком высокого мнения о себе самовлюбленный нарцисс...убогий короче 




> Во первых, честно, я не понимаю с чего такие выводы? Во вторых, я не
>  вижу зла во власти одного над другими. Лучше быть руководимым Справедливым, чем пребывать там где нет власти, а следовательно и закона.


 Прекратите потакать этой юнити. Я вот в отличие от другихз несобираюсь лизать жопу автору который явно бредит и открыто противоречит сам себе)) 
поэтому я и против этой юнити потомучто ее истинные намериния и ее истинные проблемы я давно понял. 





> Все таки вы не сделали выводы. Хорошо их сделаю я. Желающих занять определенное место больше, чем самих этих мест. Отсюда отчетливо видно, что теоретически не все желающие займут, то место, которое они желали.
> 
> 
> Да. И эти качества у меня не ассоциируются с жаждой наживы и манией величия.
> 
> Под жаждой наживы я понимаю страстное желание (эмоции над разумом) человека обогащаться, при этом не имеет значение будет ли это желание ущемлять интересы остальных людей. То есть основной приоритет нажиться, пускай для этого потребуется принести в жертву все общечеловеческие ценности.
> 
> Под манией величия я понимаю страстное желание человека быть великим. Не стать, а уже быть. То есть человек не обладающий величием полагает себя великим.
> 
> Возможно мы говорим о разных вещах и для вас жажда наживы и мания величия это желание человека стать счастливым. Я тоже хочу стать счастливым и при этом не хочу, что бы мое счастье основывалось на страдание других. Я предпочту скорее страдать, чем стать счастливым такой ценной. Для вас возможно это бред и маразм. Но я в это свое желание верю, но помниться здесь вы упоминали, что и вера для вас гадкая вещь.Так что и это желание (счастье за счет счастья других) вы можете с тем же успехом оплевать.


  Я предлагаю вам незаниматься ерундой типо страдать нестрадлать быть счастливым и прочий бред . А впадите в третье состояние ступор называется или наркоз) где ни чтраданий ни счастья) и тогда все оке будет. вот это третье состояние и есть самое главное а все остальное шляпа. Коматозить надо почаще и освежать мозг от всякого маразма типа вера , религия ,от этой бредовой писанины юнити которую уже давно никто нечитает)) и прочее гавно.

----------


## Эндер

> Прекратите потакать этой юнити. Я вот в отличие от другихз несобираюсь лизать жопу автору который явно бредит и открыто противоречит сам себе))


 И чего ты от нас хочешь? Потакать и лизать жопу тебе? Как видишь, этого никто не делает, значит стоит задуматься.

----------


## Эндер

> Я предлагаю вам незаниматься ерундой типо страдать нестрадлать быть счастливым и прочий бред . А впадите в третье состояние ступор называется или наркоз) где ни чтраданий ни счастья) и тогда все оке будет. вот это третье состояние и есть самое главное а все остальное шляпа. Коматозить надо почаще и освежать мозг от всякого маразма типа вера , религия ,от этой бредовой писанины юнити которую уже давно никто нечитает)) и прочее гавно.


 Объясни тогда, что ты тут делаешь? Лучший коматоз - смерть. Почему ты еще с нами?

----------


## pabarabanus

> Объясни тогда, что ты тут делаешь? Лучший коматоз - смерть. Почему ты еще с нами?


 потомучто я ваш кризисный психолог.

----------


## Unity

> ну вот.. очередной ваш бред (вы уж простите конечно :-)) нехочу обидеть но приходится) ... какая нахрен истина? Ваша истина ваши метафизические истины так же тленны как и все остальное )) следовательно всю вашу истину пможно приравнять к деньгам и прочим "ценностям" пусть ваши они или чьито другие ценности) Я же говорбю у вас мания величия вы возомнили в сенбе нечто такое чистое благородное )но при этом упорно жаждите наживы в лице якобы какойто там вашей истины) толку вам от вашецй истины небудет она тленна и бессмысленна получив ответы на ваши вопросы вы наверняка жаждите наживы иначе вы бы этих вопросов незадавали) Смысл вам от вашей бессмысленной истины?) ваша истина как и любая другая чужая ничто ничего нестоит она бессмысленна.


 Да, возможно, некоторые из нас, соприкоснувшись с мировосприятием U. узрят симптомы заболеваний, <поражений> головного мозга, расстройства мышления, сочтя повествование скромной Вашей знакомки острым систематизированным интерпретативным бредом или чем-то вроде этого, – а некоторым будет просто любопытно на несколько минут соприкоснуться с Чуждым, возможно, несколько непривычным виденьем прежнего, казалось бы, «столь знакомого» и «понятного» <мира>... Всё зависит от того, какие <цели> изначально преследуете Вы, посещая страницы данного Форума, – забыться на пару минут на его просторах – иль выплеснуть негатив, порождённый неразрешенными внутренними конфликтами, избрав в качестве <цели> для «агрессии» (выплеска эмоций, «стравливания пара») первую встречную... 
Обида по определению характеризуется Несправедливым и Оскорбительным отношением одного индивидуума к иной, – однако U., проанализировав ситуацию, не склонна обижаться на Ваши слова – ведь Ваша «прохладность», бесспорно, имеет под собой вполне логичные Основания и Причины. 
Поговаривают, фундаментальные физические постоянные (являющиеся, несомненно, незначительной частью, фрагментом Большей Истины), – Неизменны, Нетленны, вот уже на протяжении нескольких миллиардов лет – с Того Самого далёкого и легендарного момента Большого Взрыва, что, согласно предположениям некоторых исследователей, послужил основой Мироздания; они, – Непреложная часть <движка>, на основе которого <создана> и <функционирует> известная нам <реальность>. Всё течёт, всё меняется, – За Исключением этих Основ – следовательно, Истина (по крайней мере, какая-то Частица Её) Вечна, – независимо от чьей-либо Способности это воспринимать, осознавать и Понимать. Всё остальное бренно, эфемерно, иллюзорно, преходяще, тленно, – всё остальное – лишь Мираж, – но Истина остаётся Неизменной, Истина «остаётся собой» невзирая на века – Она, – словно бы <статический экран>, «белый холст, полотнище», озарённое призрачным светом, сиянием, залитое «мистическим» заревом <с той, иной, таинственной, незримой стороны>, <на фоне которого> и существует весь наш бренный, иллюзорный <мир> – «театр <марионеток> и теней»... Следственно, Истина Не может быть сравненной, соотнесённой и сопоставленной Ни С Чем иным, – тленным, преходящим, непостоянным и временным – ибо Она, – Условная <противоположность> Этого (да-да, всего лишь <условная>, ведь всё в нашем <мире> Едино, взаимосвязано и взаимозависимо – достаточно лишь на мгновенье <отключить> аналитический свой <разум>, погрузившись в медитацию, дабы это осознать), ибо Она Непреложна, ибо Она, – Основа и Фундамент Бытия – и всего сущего, – скоротечного и долговременного...

----------


## Unity

Постигая Истину, – мы, слабые, глупые, невежественные, недолговечные создания, сущие всего лишь мгновенье по меркам Вселенной – соприкасаемся с Бессрочным, Исконным, Постоянным, Неизменны, – мы соприкасаемся с Вечностью... Беспрестанно находясь в <процессе постижения>, мы, может быть, так никогда и не сумеем Постичь Её «…До конца», – ибо <ресурсы> малосильного человеческого рассудка менее чем скромны, ограничены и несказанно слабы – но даже тех немногих жалких «крупиц» познания, что всё же умудряемся мы постигать, нам вполне достаточно, дабы Совершенствовать и Развивать наш <мир>, – и самих себя... Все <технологии>, украшающие и облегчающие наше существование, – это также плод Познаний, это результат Постижения «осколков Истины» – следовательно, Она, – это <Единственная> Подлинная Ценность во Вселенной во все сущие времена, – и лишь дитя в силу безмерной наивности своей может считать иначе, уподобляясь дикарю, могущему узреть единственную пользу книг лишь в том, что ими можно разводить костёр...  
Истина по определению не может быть «бесполезной», какой бы Она ни была, – примитивнейший тому пример: Знание Истины о подъёмной силе крыла позволило нам, голым обезьянам, чьи предки ещё не столь давно (по геологическим меркам Земли) раскачивались на деревьях, создать летательные аппараты тяжелее воздуха – не обладай же человечество столь «бесполезной» с точки зрения некоторых Истиной, – на Земле всё ещё, до сих пор, скорее всего, не существовало бы ни одного самолёта, винтокрыла, конвертоплана, экраноплана, планера, параплана, крылатой ракеты etc – и, похоже, лишь автомобиль оставался бы «самым быстрым на свете» видом транспорта; не обладай люди Знанием Истины в сфере физиологии, – у нас бы всё ещё отсутствовала бы медицина; не Знай человечество Истины о существовании электроэнергии – все мы бы сейчас использовали бы по вечерам свечи для освещения своих жилищ, – и Интернета, Сети (равно как и всех сущих <технологий>, основанных на использовании электричества) сейчас бы не было... Из чего следует <вывод>: Истина Бесценна, – что естественным образом порождает логическую <инверсию> данного положения – Отсутствие Понимание Истины (коей бы Она ни была), – существенно Ограничивает наши возможности, фактически, сводя их к нулю. Вот и всё, – и вовсе не стоило играть со мной, Притворяясь «школьником младших классов», отрицающим Очевидное элементарной забавы ради...
Мания «величия» вряд ли может мне грозить, – ведь я всего лишь жалкий человек, заурядная неудачница, – вполне вероятно, ещё Менее развитое существо, нежели Вы, Великий Мыслитель, Философ-реалист... я, – «…Никто», как ранее верно подметили Вы, всего лишь бессмысленное «скопление атомов» разношерстого вещества, своего рода <молекулярный компьютер>, <вычислительная машина>, <сконструированная> и <созданная> самой Природой, беспрестанно пытающаяся Постичь окружающий её преисполненный таинствами и загадками <мир> – вот и всё, <что> я есть, – один из <базовых элементов> Большей Системы, всего лишь, иносказательно, эритроцит в Чьей-то крови... «…Ничто» как индивидуум и обезличенное «нечто», входящее в состав Чего-то Большего, чем мы...  
Чего жажду аз, замахиваясь на Большие Познания?.. Да, – Вы, несомненно, тонкий знаток человеческой психологии, благодаря несравненной своей прозорливости, таки сумели подметить Суть, Вы сумели, бесспорно, вывести плутовку на чистую воду: я Жажду – Понять, – Познать Больше, нежели было известно мне ранее, – да, безусловно, преследуя своекорыстную цель – <стать Лучше, нежели была я вчера, нежели была я прежде>, – да, мотивы мои можно (и даже, более того, Следует) считать Всецело Эгоцентрическими, – ведь, в конце концов, Эгоизм – это <двигатель> подавляющего большинства свершаемых людьми актов, операций, деяний, свершений, поступков и действий, – скажу даже более того – мне, убогой, неизвестны иные разновидности «мотивации», кроме собственной своей Заинтересованности, – или желания Порадовать кого-либо со стороны, кто успел стать Ценным для меня...

----------


## Unity

Если под «корыстью» стоит подразумевать желание Всё Более Эффективно и Конструктивно (в перспективе времён) взаимодействовать с иными <Элементами социальной Сети>, людьми, Услаждая их благодаря наличию в своей <памяти> (беспрестанно пополняющейся «коллекции») больших Знаний (и, следственно, Понимания циклически-протекающих в нашей жизни процессов, феноменов, явлений и вещей [и, следовательно, Возможностей Использовать эти Сведения Во Благо социума]), – тогда, в таком случае, могу поздравить Вас – Вы встретили на редкость «корыстолюбивое» создание... Корысть, несомненно, «затаилась» в стремлении стать Более Эффективной <единицей> социума, – затрачивая на Это свои усилия, ставя Это своей «корыстолюбивой» целью и Мечтой... Кто-то жаждет стать художницей, кто-то, – актрисой, кто-то, возможно – Адмиралом Флота или Генералом Армии, – я же – всего лишь, иносказательно, – <информационной экспертной системой> – не более того... Социально-полезной системой, – если не в Этой жизни, так, может быть, В Иной – если только «реинкарнация», «возрождение» и прочие подобные феномены в принципе имеют место быть...
Да, возможно, я наивна, ограничена, глупа и у меня большие проблемы с фантазией, – но я не могу измыслить себе «Лучшей» <цели> – ибо с моей точки зрения, – индивидуум в принципе имеет смысл Лишь «Тогда и Только Тогда», если он принадлежит и Приносит Пользу своей <социальной группе> – иначе, – всё тщетно – и <душа> человеку Не нужна, – равно как и «жизнь»...
Шесть лет U. «прожила» (скорее, Просуществовала) <Вне> социума, – и это были Шесть Напрасных Лет – даже несмотря на то, что благодаря им я могла наслаждаться книгами, не отвлекаясь на разного рода «мелочи» общественного бытия, вроде обязательной занятости и образования... Аз Знаю, О Чём я Говорю, – и вполне уверена в избранной собой <Цели> – Вы же вправе искать себе свой особенный, отличный от моего, «смысл жизни»...  
Вот и всё... Поздравляю!.. Вы сполна подтвердили свои догадки и предположения. Забирайте свою дешевую Победу, – мне не жалко. 
«…You are victor, vanquisher, champion, winner, defeater of evil and ultimate beater»! 
Теперь Вы, надеюсь, довольны собой? Ваше эго удовлетворено?.. 
Рада, если, – так – однако, – скажу «по секрету» – Долго это «удовольствие» не сможет с Вами пребывать, – ибо каждый из нас – <машина>, – и <программы>, управляющие нашим <самочувствием и настроением> до боли примитивны и просты: вскоре безжалостный <таймер> окончит свой счёт и <воля> <установленного> <В Вас> <программного обеспечения> Вынудит Вас искать новые источники удовольствия, благ, – в Реале ли – или в Сети...
Так было, есть, – и будет... Вы не сумеете сбежать и не сможете скрыться, – фактически, Вы даже не сможете уснуть – ведь Ваши <программы> <не позволят> Вам, – и всенепременно «подымут» Вас поутру для получения очередной предписанной <управляющими алгоритмами> <дозы> <страданий>... Это Суть, – это То, что спровоцировало мой «мятеж» и произвело на свет Вопросы и ставшую неутолимой Жажду Познать – как избавить себя от <боли>, – себя и Других... 
P.S. Помните небезызвестный фильм «Остров доктора Моро»?.. Начав Задумываться, персонаж «Гиена» со временем таки сумела освободиться от <устройств контроля>, вживлённых ей в хребет «Добрым Доктором», её Творцом, – и Освободила Остальных, научив их тому, как избавить себя от порождающего <страдания> имплантата – вслед за этим, естественно, Творец был Наказан за свои деяния и воцарился Новый День, началась Новая Эпоха, – жизнь Без Боли... Мои цели аналогичны, – назовите их корыстными, назовите их безумными – это ни в коей мере Не изменит Суть и не заставит меня свернуть с пути.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Да, возможно, некоторые из нас, соприкоснувшись с мировосприятием U. узрят симптомы заболеваний, <поражений> головного мозга, расстройства мышления, сочтя повествование скромной Вашей знакомки острым систематизированным интерпретативным бредом или чем-то вроде этого, – а некоторым будет просто любопытно на несколько минут соприкоснуться с Чуждым, возможно, несколько непривычным виденьем прежнего, казалось бы, «столь знакомого» и «понятного» <мира>... Всё зависит от того, какие <цели> изначально преследуете Вы, посещая страницы данного Форума, – забыться на пару минут на его просторах – иль выплеснуть негатив, порождённый неразрешенными внутренними конфликтами, избрав в качестве <цели> для «агрессии» (выплеска эмоций, «стравливания пара») первую встречную... 
> Обида по определению характеризуется Несправедливым и Оскорбительным отношением одного индивидуума к иной, – однако U., проанализировав ситуацию, не склонна обижаться на Ваши слова – ведь Ваша «прохладность», бесспорно, имеет под собой вполне логичные Основания и Причины.


 Ну что? долго думала над ответом? судя повсему долго.. хотела выпендриться как всегда показаться слишком умной). И не пытайся! Мы тут серьезный коллектив и сразу видим все твои закидоны грубо говоря)..А ты что думала твоя истина и твой создатель если ты его найдешь встретит тебя с распростертыми объятиями и небудет к тебе холоден??))) Хрена два тебе! Получай Юнити ты никто и ничто! Нестрой из себя тут самую заумную. Тебя видно насквозь.

----------


## Эндер

> Обида по определению характеризуется Несправедливым и Оскорбительным отношением одного индивидуума к иной, – однако U., проанализировав ситуацию, не склонна обижаться на Ваши слова – ведь Ваша «прохладность», бесспорно, имеет под собой вполне логичные Основания и Причины.


 Не имеют они оснований. Есть такой тип людей. Он получает извращенное удовольствие от того что вытворяет. Я это отлично знаю потому что сам такой.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну что? долго думала над ответом? судя повсему долго.. хотела выпендриться как всегда показаться слишком умной). И не пытайся! Мы тут серьезный коллектив и сразу видим все твои закидоны грубо говоря)..А ты что думала твоя истина и твой создатель если ты его найдешь встретит тебя с распростертыми объятиями и небудет к тебе холоден??))) Хрена два тебе! Получай Юнити ты никто и ничто! Нестрой из себя тут самую заумную. Тебя видно насквозь.


 Воткнуть бы тебе нож в сердце. Я бы испытал истинное удовольствие.

----------


## Unity

Есть Боль, – но она Должна прекратиться – раз и навсегда. Что будет потом?.. Я не знаю. Следует устроить Эксперимент... 
«…Боль»... Таково «проклятие» носит на себе <машина> под названием «человек»... Теперь чуть яснее, – почему U. столь страстно жаждет сбросить с себя его оковы, стремясь постигнуть Истину о собственном своём <устройстве> и <конструкции> – дабы навсегда Отключить <в себе> этот <механизм>... Этот <системный таймер>, беспрестанно причиняющий нам <мучения>, сводящий нас с ума, дарованный нам нашим заботливым Творцом... Я жажду убить этого, иносказательно, Врага В Себе, – и для этого мне необходимы познания о том, как Именно <устроен> человек – и его предположительная <душа>... <Когда> умирать, – за нас «решит» <программа> наших «биологических часов» – но <Как Именно> Жить, – я Знаю наверняка: жить Без Боли... Мне Известна <цель>, но неизвестны <средства> её достижения, – и не стоит предлагать алкоголь, наркотики и прочие виды <временной> «анестезии», столь популярные среди людей – они Фальшивы, – ибо всего лишь «заглушают» <сигнал>, не устраняя Первопричину его... 



> Вот у меня мания величия, синдром бога. Что в таком случае нужно мне?


 Может быть, Вам стоит осознать, – что Вы – всего лишь <безмерно-малый элемент> <Большей, Громадной, Колоссальной, умопомрачительно-сложной Системы>, – и в действительности Вы Слабы и возможности Ваши Ограничены – за исключением Вашей способности фантазировать и созидать собственный свой внутренний мир... Пожалуй, это Единственное, что «уподобляет» нас Тому, Что создало нас, – и весь наш столь <реальный> <мир>, также, похоже, «располагается» <В> Чей-либо Фантазии, <В> Чьём-либо Сне – если верить положениям герметической философии... 
Ненавижу рифмоплётство и стихи (ибо нематематичны, нелогичны), – но иначе, нежели чрез рифму, гармоничный слог, Прозрение философов-герметиков не передать... 
«…Придёт пора, наступит горькое прозренье, 
Поймёт «мудрец», что лишь Глупцом он прежде был, 
И <мир>, – всего лишь Бога сновиденье – 
И <дух>, “постигший Истину”, – Её на самом деле Упустил»...



> Интересно, что это состояние, что за мной следят, наблюдают, паранойя, мания преследования и проч. в духе "Теории заговора" и привела меня в "психушку" в первый раз.


 Скромная Ваша знакомка всего лишь выразила <идею> о Практической <Возможности> реализации <технологии> Наблюдения и Присмотра (своего рода <телеметрии>) за каждой сущей на просторах <Полигона> <душой> (<исследуемым экземпляром>, <объектом изучения>, <тестовым образцом>, <подопытным зверьком> в ключе, несомненно, безумной моей «…Вымышленной Вселенной» [являющейся, по сути, всего лишь следствием попытки создать логичную, рациональную <модель> нашего с Вами <мира>, выраженную посредством символов-слов {ещё одно «…Субъективное ментальное <отражение> Объективной действительности» по сути своей}])... 
Проведём мысленный эксперимент... Допустим, – вся та <информация>, поступающая Вам с Ваших <сенсорных систем> параллельно <записывается> на некий <потаённый носитель>, своего рода «чёрный ящик» – либо даже напрямую, on-line, транслируется посредством неизвестной нашей скромной Науке <коммуникационной технологии> в, иносказательно, «Цитадель Зла», расположенную <За Пределами> нам известной <реальности> – в предположительный <Центр Управления> нашей с Вами «Матрицей» – и некие таинственные, зловещие <Операторы> (вполне возможно, даже <не люди> по сути своей) ныне зрят на своих экранах то же, что ныне видите и Вы, – <Эти Самые Строки>, размытый краешек клавиатуры, невольно воспринимаемый Вами боковым зрением, размытую же стену За дисплеем Вашего РС... 
Аз всего лишь выказала предположение, что Мифическая <Сила> под названием «…Те, Что создали нас» вполне могли внести в нашу <конструкцию> какие угодно средства <мониторинга>, – и сами <Вы>, сами того Не Подозревая, вполне <можете быть> всего лишь ещё одним <устройством телеприсутствия>, <дистанционно-управляемой марионеткой> неких энных <Высших Сил>, создавших эту <реальность>, одной из миллиардов, – Их <игрушкой>, Их подневольным «…Суррогатом», используя категорию с одноимённого фильма (2009) студии «Touchstone Pictures»...

----------


## pabarabanus

> Не имеют они оснований. Есть такой тип людей. Он получает извращенное удовольствие от того что вытворяет. Я это отлично знаю потому что сам такой.


 ниче подобного.  просто надо ставить некоторых особо зазнавшихся и слишком заумных людей наместо что я и делаю.

----------


## Эндер

> Может быть, Вам стоит осознать, – что Вы – всего лишь <безмерно-малый элемент> <Большей, Громадной, Колоссальной, умопомрачительно-сложной Системы>, – и в действительности Вы Слабы и возможности Ваши Ограничены – за исключением Вашей способности фантазировать и созидать собственный свой внутренний мир...


 В этом то и вся прелесть. Если все так как я и говорю, то мне не будет позволено поверить в это. Правда и тут проблема. Мое подсознание кричит что я "бог", это неконтролируемый процесс. Сознание же говорит что я - ничтожен, это уже контролируется мною. Я себе это говорю, пытаюсь себя в этом убедить.
P.S. В целом я знаю ответ. Вопрос я задавал pabarabanus. Но и ваше мнение интересно.

----------


## Эндер

> ниче подобного.  просто надо ставить некоторых особо зазнавшихся и слишком заумных людей наместо что я и делаю.


 Замечательно. Идет отрицание. Как мне это знакомо.

----------


## Unity

P.S. В пси-клинике U. Уже была, – но по иному, к сожалению, поводу (перепиленных вен)... Никогда ведь Не Стоит Забывать о том, что наше мироощущение, – всецело иллюзорно, Относительно и основано всего лишь на той или иной системе Предположений (кои, к примеру, были выражены U. в ключе механистической парадигмы, почитаемой мною наиболее меткой, <функциональной> и благоприятной для этой цели), – и нет никоей необходимости доводить отстаивание своих Идей (иначе, вербальных <моделей> немой, молчаливой, невербальной <действительности>) до крайности, заканчивающейся госпитализацией и «бесконечными» коридорами психиатрической клиники – ведь именно способность различать Игры Разума и <Реальность> и отличает нас от «узников» «душевно-исправительных пенитенциарных учреждений» за высоким ограждением...   
«…Нет души, – есть всего лишь <Машина>. Нет “волшебного”, – есть всего лишь на первый взгляд “фантастическое” – однако и оно, – вполне рационально, технологично, утилитарно, логично по сути своей, являющееся закономерным следствием Понимания <Чем-то>, что Выше нас, Истин, на фундаменте коих и был в своё время <Чем-то> основан наш <мир> – “Высших Истин” с нашей ограниченной, скромной точки зрения и Использования этих принципов»... Вот и всё... Всего лишь всецело субъективное суждение, если угодно, взгляд на <мир>... U. «видит» вокруг Совершенную с научной точки зрения <реальность>, подчинённую Непреложным механистическим принципам, – в ключе которой все мы – те же <машины>, – чуть Более сложноустроенные, нежели животные, чуть [?] Менее сложноустроенные, нежели Те, Что создали нас – нареки Вы <Их> Богом, Аллахом, Брахманом, Абсолютом, Дао, Природой, Вселенским Разумом иль Мировой Душой, герметическим «…Всё» или Юпитером, Зевсом, Одином, Аматэрасу Омиками или Ра... Да, возможно, U. наивна и темна, – но почему бы не признать <описание> наблюдаемой всеми нами <реальности> в категориях математики, логики, кибернетики, теории управления и систем в качестве «исходных положений», – не апеллируя к «чарам, мистике и волшебству» – под которыми, стоит полагать, подразумеваются всего лишь непознанные и неосвоенные нами <Технологии>?..



> Ну допустим пришли вы к создателю(которого на самом деле несуществует)) и что вы спросите?))) Привет как дела??)))или вы надеетесь он перед вами раскажет вам какуето его истину которая на самом деле его а не ваша) ой несмешите...еще рахз вам повторю выша истина так же фальшива как и вы называете удовольствия этого мира фальшивы (вам нравится писать свой противоречивый маразм в этом и вы получаете удовольствие от него и от чувства собственной важности(так насываемое чсв)


 Однако, несомненно, существуете Вы, – полагаете, Вы само-зародились из первозданного хаоса в нашей рациональной <реальности> Случайно – и у Вас не было <Механиков>, Творцов, что в своё время собрали <остов> Вашей предположительной <души> деталь за деталью, преследуя Им одним известные цели, следуя Им единым ведомой <схеме монтажа>, <проекту> и <плану>?..
Естественно, само собой, U. не надеется, что кто-либо предоставит мне интересующую меня <информацию> по той лишь причине, что она субъективно-любопытна мне, – однако устроив эксперимент с СУ, я, по крайней мере, Своими Силами и, главное, Вскоре Узнаю о подлинной Сути нашей с Вами <реальности> Больше, нежели чем если бы аз и впредь зачем-то [?] оставалась на этой сумрачной Земле – где искомыми <познаниями>, по всей вероятности, не обладает никто... 
Но чем, право, U. «важнее» Вас, – иль Кого Угодно со страниц этого Форума вообще?.. Складывается впечатление, что лишь сами Вы почему-то пытаетесь «вознести» мою менее чем заурядную персону... Уверяю Вас, – я всего лишь очередная полоумная Гопница с улицы, Панк, коих тысячи – мы, Такие, по определению Неважны, – мы сброд, мы маргинальные <элементы>, мы Невежды и Глупцы... Оставим же Иллюзии собственной «значимости», «важности», тем, что дорожат подобным...

----------


## pabarabanus

> Есть Боль, – но она Должна прекратиться – раз и навсегда. Что будет потом?.. Я не знаю. Следует устроить Эксперимент... 
> «…Боль»... Таково «проклятие» носит на себе <машина> под названием «человек»... Теперь чуть яснее, – почему U. столь страстно жаждет сбросить с себя его оковы, стремясь постигнуть Истину о собственном своём <устройстве> и <конструкции> – дабы навсегда Отключить <в себе> этот <механизм>... Этот <системный таймер>, беспрестанно причиняющий нам <мучения>, сводящий нас с ума, дарованный нам нашим заботливым Творцом... Я жажду убить этого, иносказательно, Врага В Себе, – и для этого мне необходимы познания о том, как Именно <устроен> человек – и его предположительная <душа>... <Когда> умирать, – за нас «решит» <программа> наших «биологических часов» – но <Как Именно> Жить, – я Знаю наверняка: жить Без Боли... Мне Известна <цель>, но неизвестны <средства> её достижения, – и не стоит предлагать алкоголь, наркотики и прочие виды <временной> «анестезии», столь популярные среди людей – они Фальшивы, – ибо всего лишь «заглушают» <сигнал>, не устраняя Первопричину его... 
> .


 мля какой маразм ))этож надо дадуматься собралась убрать боль))) Много хочешь уважаемая я же говорю жажда наживы и мания величия)) но тут дело в другом .. дело в том что боль является основоположником жизни и выживания организма отключив боль ты отключишь в себе жизнь вот и все)так как любая смертельная рана или болезнь не дадут тебе сигнала чтобы ее исправить а просто убьют тебя и все ))

----------


## Unity

> Конечно мои слова вас зацепили веть в вас же преобладает ЧСВ а также мания величия (вы уж конечно извените если я вас обидел). Вы зря говорите что я пытался вас рассмотреть через свои ценности потомучто на самом деле у меня ценностей нет . Я стараюсь трезво мыслить без всяких ценностей и маразмов про истину которыедля вас ценность. А вот вашу истину и прочий ваш бред я могу смело прир[B]овнять к таким же земным "ценностям" как деньги власть и прочее прочее ..для вас познать вашу истину (котораяч на самом деле бессмысленна )это тоже самое как ограбить банк или выиграть в лотерею крупную сумму денег)ваша истина это всеголишь жажда наживы .попытка понять как все устроено да?)) а потом наверняка использовать это все мироустройство в ваших личных целях))) ибо просто напросто подругому все ваши метайизические истины вам и нафиг ненужны были потомучто они бессмысленны без личной выгоды для вас))вы просто жаждите получить чтото такое чтобы дало бы вам ваши потребности ответило бы вам на ваши вопросы жаждите этого как те людишки которых вы ненавидите которыее жаждят денег неостановитесь перед своей истиной ни перед чем).


 Полагаю, стоит условиться так, – U., скорее, жертва комплекса неполноценности – и я не более «велика», нежели последняя девчонка На Окружной Трассе Подле Вашего Города... 
Между тем, разделяемые нами <ценности> «…Говорят сами за себя», – буквально – откройте в своём браузере форму поиска и введите в него категории «деньги/власть/нажива», – сколько совпадений сможете обнаружить Вы – и в Чьих Именно сообщениях?.. Аналогично, можно проделать подобное с лингвистическим символом «…<Робот/Машина/Механизм>», – и мы узрим схожий же итог... «…Что кому и где болит, – тот О Том и говорит», – похоже, эта древняя народная мудрость не утратила свою актуальность и в наши просвещённые дни... 
Но, увы, U. <Принципиально> не разделяет Ваши «ценности», противопоставляя, возможно, им Свои, – бескорыстные, не направленные на порабощение кого-либо с какой-либо целью, не преследующие какой-либо иной цели, кроме расширения горизонтов своих Познаний – с целью сделать наш с Вами <мир> хоть самую малость Лучшим, нежели был он Прежде... Но, – у каждого корабля – свой капитан, свой курс... Творцы создали всех нас Различными, – и это прекрасно – мы видим пред собой Разношерстый и Экзистенциально-богатый <мир>...
U. ищет не «земное», – она ищет «Универсальное, Всеобщее, Вечное» – и будь тысячекратно проклята я, если сейчас лукавлю – и пусть лучше уж пристрелят Творцы мою <душу>, коль любопытство, – это Грех...
Да, U. стремится постичь <устройство> грандиозной <Системы>, частицей, <деталью> которой ей выпала «честь» являться, – и моя цель – <интеллектуальное удовольствие> от Постижения Неизвестного Прежде, – если только Вам знакомо это Чувство вообще... Существует, бесспорно, физиологическая аноргазмия, – и существует, также, похоже, к сожалению, и «интеллектуальная фригидность»...  
«…Да, “дрожите, трепещите и, главное, бойтесь меня”, мартышки, жаждущей использовать Познания в личных целях!.. – молвила U., умирая от слёз... – Как знать [?], быть может, аз приму решение использовать Их ради разрушения миров, пленения народов и установления Безраздельной Власти и в целом сущей Антиутопии наяву! Нет никаких гарантий относительного того, что твориться в моём воспалённом сознании, – так что “берегитесь” и “не пытайтесь остановить меня”, “убив Зло в зачаточном состояния, пока ещё Оно маленькое”!.. 
Преклоняюсь пред Вами, Сэр, – Вы подарили мне Редкий момент искренней радости и беззаботного смеха (иль, может быть, всё-таки Зловещего хохота Отрицательных персонажей со старинного кино [?])... 
Поверьте, – Сложно Рассмешить Паяца и Шута – но Вам, похоже, это удалось... Штатная клоунесса форума выносит Вам «Письменную Благодарность»... 
«…С тенью мефистофелевской усмешки на устах, время от времени сменяющейся взрывами безудержного смеха со слезами на глазах, U. отправилась строить планы Захвата Мира посредством использования “Высших Знаний”»... 
«…12 балов, – аФФтар – жжОШ»!..

----------


## Эндер

> мля какой маразм ))этож надо дадуматься собралась убрать боль))) Много хочешь уважаемая я же говорю жажда наживы и мания величия)) но тут дело в другом .. дело в том что боль является основоположником жизни и выживания организма отключив боль ты отключишь в себе жизнь вот и все)так как любая смертельная рана или болезнь не дадут тебе сигнала чтобы ее исправить а просто убьют тебя и все ))


 Наконец то конкретика. И несмотря на мою неприязнь к тебе скажу лишь что тут ты прав.

----------


## Эндер

Unity
Зачем поддаваться на этот развод? Нету смысла. Если ты конечно не испытываешь того удовольствия которое испытываю я, читая посты pabarabanus. Если нет, зачем что-то доказывать.

----------


## Unity

> Ага, так вам бог все и рассказал ) Даже иллюзионисты своих секретов не разглашают.
> Истину узнать вряли получится, это ничтожно маленький шанс, а вот докопаться до сути при помощи науки - есть возможность, но это только здесь можно сделать.


 Если наше естество тленно, – и после смерти Погибает – всё в этом <мире> таки действительно Тщетно, – в т.ч. и Поиск Истины – ведь мы, Такие, смертные, живём слишком Быстро и живём слишком Мало, дабы успеть порядком что-либо Понять, – и уж, тем более, применить полученные знания на практике... Лишь существование <долговременной> «износоустойчивой» <души> могло бы оправдать фундаментальное Посвящение Себя служению Науке, – и ничто иное... Да, субъективно любопытно пытаться разгадать <иллюзион> Наших Создателей, Творцов, даже покамест мы обитаем Здесь, – однако если после смерти все мы окончательно, раз и навсегда <выводимся из эксплуатации> – каков, в таком случае, смысл даже Пытаться что-либо понять?.. Всего Постичь Вы элементарно Не Успеете, – и даже Малой Части всех сущих Познаний – что и Обесценивает одноразовую «жизнь» и лишает какой-либо Надежды, ввергая <душу> в беспросветные сумерки тоски... 
Если же всё же у всех нас таки существует <сложноустроенная, долговременная [ибо ничто не «вечно», как по мне] система управления>, – в таком случае, стоит, иносказательно (а, может быть, и Нет), «…Обрести бессмертие», лишившись тени Иллюзий и плена Заблуждений по поводу истой сути нашего естества... 
Осуществить это возможно лишь посредством СУ, имхо, – ведь если <Что-то> уцелеет после Этого – этому <Нечто> придётся, наконец, взяться за ум и попытаться осознать, – в чём же заключается Смысл Создания и Предназначение Её, <души>?.. 



> Наука здесь не поможет, бог внутри нас и искать его надо там. Если уж на то пошло, то Иисус не единственный сын бога, в таком случае я тоже могу быть богом.


 Однако Внутри нас, – всего лишь сложноустроенный молекулярный <механизм> – не более того; <машина>, <вычислительное устройство>, входящее, возможно, <в состав> Большего <кластера> <параллельных вычислительных систем> подобно тому, как каждый сущий «рассматриваемый порознь» нейрон, выполняя определённую, ограниченную функцию, совместно с бесчисленным количеством иных подобных <элементов>, «своих собратьев», порождает <сознание>, <мысль>, <интеллект>... 
Зачем именовать <устройство> «…Богом»? Зачем нарекать <деталь> предположительным «именем» <Всего Целого>?.. 



> Сомневаюсь я, что уйдя из этого мира, получится обрести эту "Истину".
> 
> Человек установил компьютерную игру, создал героя, поиграл и удалил. Встретился персонаж с Создателем, познал что-нибудь? Не-а, просто исчез в одно мгновение и навсегда.


 U. также Сомневается, – и Именно Потому жажде рассеять свои Сомнения, порождённые неведеньем Истины – совершив свой финальный Эксперимент с СУ... Мне важно постичь Правду, мне так надоело жить в сумраке Незнания... Что есть я? Что есть Вы? Что есть все мы? Что есть <мир>? Что есть <реальность>, – и Кем, и Зачем, и Посредством коих таких <Технологий> была создана она?.. 
Мне нужно всё это Понять... 
Жить же и впредь во мраке Невежества это всё равно, что... «…Жить, не зная своего собственного Имени»...



> Идеология и религия не очень похожи. Они, и есть одно и тоже. У каждой идеологии есть свои последователи. Религия - это идеология, со своими последователями. Только уже не в святых записывать будем, придумаем новое слово, которое будет иметь ту же суть. Ну к примеру "герои", это будут, те же "святые". Но все это глупо.


 Великолепнейшее наблюдение, браво!..  :Embarrassment: 



> Тут бы вера во что-то(когда ты веришь - сомнениям нет места), очень бы пригодилась.


 Напротив, сэр, – лишь единственно <вера> и служит причиной возникновения Сомнений. Несомненно в нашей жизни всего только Знание, – и лишь его, имхо, и ставить во главу угла Всегда.

----------


## Эндер

pabarabanus
Ну сорвись ты уже, умоляю.

----------


## pabarabanus

> pabarabanus
> Ну сорвись ты уже, умоляю.


  я спокоен я просто смеюсь над ней))

----------


## Эндер

> я спокоен я просто смеюсь над ней))


 Жаль, я надеялся уснуть счастливым человеком.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Но, увы, U. <Принципиально> не разделяет Ваши «ценности», противопоставляя, возможно, им Свои, – бескорыстные, не направленные на порабощение кого-либо с какой-либо целью, не преследующие какой-либо иной цели, кроме расширения горизонтов своих Познаний – с целью сделать наш с Вами <мир> хоть самую малость Лучшим, нежели был он Прежде....


 хотела показаться умной а получилось наоборот)) я написал что у меня ценностей нет))это во пе6рвых) во вторых_) а по поводу того еслибы ты хотела сделать этот мир лучшим то ты бы пошла помогать людям животным работать вон медсестрой ну это например . но ты хочешь сдохнуть)))ты нехочешь делать лучше ты противоречишь себе и несешь полную чушь)))

----------


## Эндер

> хотела показаться умной а получилось наоборот)) я написал что у меня ценностей нет))это во пе6рвых) во вторых_) а по поводу того еслибы ты хотела сделать этот мир лучшим то ты бы пошла помогать людям животным работать вон медсестрой ну это например . но ты хочешь сдохнуть)))ты нехочешь делать лучше ты противоречишь себе и несешь полную чушь)))


 Ты упрекал её в том, что она повторяется и нет смысла читать одно и тоже? Что ж, ты делаешь тоже самое. Кстати ты вдобавок еще и сам противоречишь. Но все же грустно что ты не сорвался. Очень грустно.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Жаль, я надеялся уснуть счастливым человеком.


 
меня просто поражает как юниити копирует мои сообщения а потом читает и так долго обдумывает чтобы вновбь написать нам свой противоречивый бред незапомнив при этом даже о том что я там ей писал)

----------


## Unity

> но раз юнити говорит нам о истине которая должна открыться якобы после смерти то она есть только для тех кто жаждит чтобы ему было хорошо он думает что вот он умрет за истину и ему будет хорошо он будет счастлив он получит ответы на свои вопросы он удовлетиворит свои потребности(опять таки жажда наживы) как наркоманы) а потом и поднимет наверняка бунт против своенго создателя захочет на его место(мания величия).


 Да, несомненно, бесспорно, – U. была бы <Счастлива> Познать Истину – даже если в действительности она Ужасна и Горька, – собственно, к Этому я и «готовлюсь» – встретить на Том Берегу «Абсолютное Первозданное Зло»... 
Более того, аз Не Уверена, что кто-то вообще станет меня Там «просвещать», – даже если Иной <мир> за гранью известной нам <реальности> таки действительно существует... 
Если только <Есть>, против чего «поднимать мятеж», – как знать [?] – быть может, я и вновь пожелаю «сбросить с себя аркан», – но что все мы можем Знать – возможно, Творцы в действительности и не являются такими чудовищами, коих мне Их являет моё воображение, – а, может быть, Они ещё Хуже на самом деле – я не знаю... Но мне необходимо это установить, – даже ценой собственной «жизни»... 



> А кто такая Юнити? Она представляется вам такой доброжелательной и глубокомыслящей умной?? да, может быть она и неплохой человек гдето . конечно. но... в ее голове сейчас полный бред и маразм увы...ее истина ее явно деградирует...из этой каши противоречий и бреда в голове ей невыпутаться скорейвсего... ее мне жаль... 
> А вывели вы неправильно потомучто о вас я вообще нормально мнения. Я и о юнити нормально мнения мне ее просто жаль как я уже и написал.


 В действительности, – кто она такая?.. Лишь несколько Душ на этом форуме знают это... Впрочем, «Знают» ли Они меня?.. Знаю ли я сама себя?.. Вот в чём вопрос...  
Если кратко, – я чудовище, Аномалия, ошибка своих Создателей, Демиургов и Творцов... Аз Определённо Не «благожелательна» и не склонна к сочувствию, Не «философ», но всего лишь невежда с улицы без дипломов и образования... Интересы и увлечения (а именно, постижение метафизических констант), – ещё вовсе Не показатель Разумности того или иного существа – так что и умницей меня назвать ни в коем случае нельзя...
P.S. Понимая, что в действительности ты невежественна и темна – у тебя, по крайней мере, остаётся Шанс стать Когда-либо разумной (в далёком будущем), – если же кто-либо почитает себя «венцом совершенства» здесь и сейчас – что ж, мне одновременно и радостно, и Печально за него... Радостно от того, что высокая самооценка придаёт им смелости и самоуверенности, – и Печально оттого, что «вера» в Уже одержанную «Победу» – первейший шаг на пути к Поражению... 

N.B. *Мистер Каин*, – реверанс...

----------


## Эндер

> меня просто поражает как юниити копирует мои сообщения а потом читает и так долго обдумывает чтобы вновбь написать нам свой противоречивый бред незапомнив при этом даже о том что я там ей писал)


 Не стоит объяснять. Только ты проделываешь это с Юнити, я с тобой.

----------


## pabarabanus

> Ты упрекал её в том, что она повторяется и нет смысла читать одно и тоже?


 пусть по стораз мое читает может ей поможет)) я так надеюсь) ато больно на нее смотреть) жалко человека пропадает) даже суициднуться на трезвую голову у нее неполучится елсли она всеже жить нехочет)

----------


## Unity

> если человек нежаждит наживы и величия если его мысли трезвы то он небудлет думать ни о какой истине он если захочит сделать добро или зло он слделает его и на это й земле и в этой жизни и это будет для него так называемой истиной. Истина о которой нам говорит уважаемая юнити это мания величия постичь чтото там высокое она хочет чтобы на все ее вопросы ответили она хочет чтобы ей все объяснили почему так а неиначе и т.д. жажда наживы по другому и нескажешь. Даже если она получит ответ то что с этого? я думаю ей лоегче нестанет и она захочет нечто большего что она от нас скрывает а именно власти. она захочет отомстить она захочет вершить судьбы она зщахочет управлять, а то что изза благих побуждений ей нужна истина это я уже писал куда ей надо вон медсестрой и вперед иди изза благихз побуждений ухаживай за больными. но она выбирает суицид смерть за истину а это значит что она хочет власствовать она хочет чтобы перед ней отчитались почему она как она выраъжается родилась чудовищем а другие нечудовища. она хочет чтобы ей поменяли внешность и потом она наверняка захочет править вершить судьбы быть центром вселенной. тоесть мы с вами видем ту же самую жажду наживы и манию величия.


 Да, «легче» мне, скорее всего, не станет, – ведь все мы изначально <запрограммированы> «…Беспрестанно стремиться к Большему» – чем бы оно ни было, – лишь ребёнок может не замечать <В Себе> этот <алгоритм>. Как метко подметил Ч.М.Радшниш: – «…У всех у нас Внутри сокрыта Чёрная Дыра», – которой Всегда Мало Доступного, что стремится Поглотить в себя Большее... Больше Знаний, в данном конкретном случае, – да, всецело Эгоистически, ради приуменьшения своих <страданий> и увеличения уровня качества и количества благ, приносимых мною небезразличным мне существам... 
Да, аз жажду отомстить, – пока – но кто знает, чего пожелаю я После Того, как сумею Познать Больше, чем известно мне ныне?.. Может быть, мировоззрение моё, формировавшееся на протяжении долгих лет в корне и в считанные мгновения изменится, – и я преклонюсь пред своими Создателями, познав Нечто Неизвестное Прежде, <искажавшее> мой взгляд «при жизни» на этой сумрачной Земле, на просторах <Полигона>... 
Я не знаю, что случится, произойдёт, если только познаю аз Истину... Я не знаю... Заранее невозможно об этом «судить»...   
Верно, полагаю, лишь то, что мне определённо не захочется «властвовать» чем-либо или, Хуже того, кем-либо, – ибо из меня Плохая «управительница» – и более Ленивой и Неподходящей на эту роль <души>, Вам, полагаю, не сыскать – поэтому, благодарю покорно, – оставьте эту «честь» себе и правьте себе на здоровье чем угодно... 
Лишь ребёнок, чрезмерно увлёкшись своим грёзами, может Не Осознавать, что любая «власть» в действительности Порабощает, – не только <рабов> – но и Самих (да-да) <Хозяев>, – ибо они становятся Взаимозависимыми и Неразрывно-связанными <частями> единой <системы>... Так что «власть», – всего лишь иго и ярмо – и Обладающий Иллюзией «власти» в действительности... раб... 
Мне, иносказательно, «в лом» кем-либо «управлять», – самоуправляйтесь, пожалуйста – и не занимайте меня, требуя от меня «правления» и предлагая мне чем-либо «заправлять», – будьте же столь любезны иметь Свою Голову на плечах – будьте максимально-самостоятельными, независимыми, – о Таком <мире> и Таких людях издавна мечтаю я – о мире Анархизма в духе Кропоткина... О ином, более <сознательном> и развитом <мире>, «переросшем» период детских страстей... 
Прошу, – не навязывайте мне впредь то, что мне Не Нужно – умоляю, – оставьте это себе – власть, финансовое могущество, манию величия и так далее... 
Что мне реально нужно, – это Знать – но Вы, похоже, к сожалению, не можете послужить для меня «Источником Знаний», – следственно, Вам нечего мне предложить... 
Кроме того, Прежде, чем «управлять», – нужно Научиться Это Делать – причём очень хорошо, – дабы впоследствии Не Навредить управляемой собой <Системе>, коей бы она ни была... 
В качестве примитивнейшей иллюстрации приведу пример, – поиграйте в какой-нибудь авиасимулятор, стратегию, шутер – что угодно, – любую компьютерную игру – и Попытайтесь Сделать Всё в Ней Хорошо с Первого Раза.
Держу пари, – ничегошеньки у Вас не выйдет – Сразу, – ведь Умения и Способности приходят с <Опытом>... Поэтому, молю, – прекратите навязывать мне «…Жажду власти» – ибо я создание, Не Умеющее «властвовать и управлять» – поэтому не желающее никому навредить Бездарным своим «господством»... Таких, как я, нельзя «…Пускать к штурвалу, – не то погубим и машину, пассажиров и себя»...

----------


## pabarabanus

> Больше Знаний, в данном конкретном случае
> Я не знаю, что случится, произойдёт, если только познаю аз Истину... Я не знаю... Заранее невозможно об этом «судить»...   
> Верно, полагаю, лишь то, что мне определённо не захочется «властвовать» чем-либо или, Хуже того, кем-либо, – ибо из меня Плохая «управительница» – и более Ленивой и Неподходящей на эту роль <души>, Вам, полагаю, не сыскать – поэтому, благодарю покорно, – оставьте эту «честь» себе и правьте себе на здоровье чем угодно... ..


 Вот еще одно очередное противоречие от юнити. Она хочет знать большего она хочет познать истину , но не жаждит власти...))) ппц)  тогда нахрен те истина какето там ?(это же тоже своего рода власть это тайна типа скрытая якобы))) пусть ты там и нехочешь управлять. Тебе вообще желательно вот мозги свои освободить. И забить на свою истину потомучто деградация на лицо. 
Вот я . у меня то точно необразования ни книжек которых ты там перечитала милион и ты даже неможешь нормально ответить непротивореча себе) ты даже меня понять неможешь).
Хорошо что я нечитал эти все те книжки откуда ты черпаешь информацию и нестрадаю захломлением мозга) думаешь мы тут непоняли что это все нетвои мысли)эти мысли взяты из книжек разных авторов которые захломили твой мозг.

----------


## Unity

Может быть, даже Теоретически познав предположительную <Истину>, я тотчас же пожелаю уничтожить себя, – как <душу>, если только оная существует вообще. Быть может, Правда настолько ужасна и участь людей настолько печальна, что, Постигнув Суть «несанкционированно и преждевременно», человеческое существо не смогло бы более существовать с Подобным Знанием, с этим тяжким Грузом Внутри... Я не знаю Наперёд... Определённо уверена аз лишь только в том, что властвовать над кем-либо, понуждать кого-либо к чему-либо, – не намерена... 
На данный момент, – «…Я знаю, что ничего не знаю» – и мне Стыдно это осознавать...  :Frown: 
Я родилась Невеждой, – и такова до сих пор... Аз не понимаю сущности устройства и принципов функционирования <мира>... Я не ведаю, что есть <душа>, – да и есть ли она вообще... 
Мне больно всё это осознавать: Всепоглощающее Неведенье Внутри... Если Вы не ощущаете Подобного, – что ж, стало быть, у Вас Железные Нервы...

----------


## pabarabanus

> Может быть, даже Теоретически познав предположительную <Истину>, я тотчас же пожелаю уничтожить себя, – как <душу>, если только оная существует вообще. Быть может, Правда настолько ужасна и участь людей настолько печальна, что, Постигнув Суть «несанкционированно и преждевременно», человеческое существо не смогло бы более существовать с Подобным Знанием, с этим тяжким Грузом Внутри... Я не знаю Наперёд... Определённо уверена аз лишь только в том, что властвовать над кем-либо, понуждать кого-либо к чему-либо, – не намерена... 
> На данный момент, – «…Я знаю, что ничего не знаю» – и мне Стыдно это осознавать... 
> Я родилась Невеждой, – и такова до сих пор... Аз не понимаю сущности устройства и принципов функционирования <мира>... Я не ведаю, что есть <душа>, – да и есть ли она вообще... 
> Мне больно всё это осознавать: Всепоглощающее Неведенье Внутри... Если Вы не ощущаете Подобного, – что ж, стало быть, у Вас Железные Нервы...


 Вот. хоть одни более менее нормальный пост от юнити. Вот ничего ты незнаешь поэтому выбрось из головы все свои рассуждения и противоречия которые тебя никчему непривидут потомучто НЕЗНАЕШЬ вот ивсе и никто незнает... все представления о том что будет после смерти а также о жизни про ваши механизмы про душу и другое  придуманы на этой земле в этой жизни здесь.. все эти представления является всеголишь навсего частью жизни как любое занятие из жизнидейительности человека буть то построить дом, родить ребенка или сходить в туалет. Освободи свою голову от мусора. Лучше быть с трезвой головой чем утопать в груде непонятного хлама.

----------


## Unity

> Вот. хоть одни более менее нормальный пост от юнити. Вот ничего ты незнаешь поэтому выбрось из головы все свои рассуждения и противоречия которые тебя никчему непривидут потомучто НЕЗНАЕШЬ вот ивсе и никто незнает... все представления о том что будет после смерти а также о жизни про ваши механизмы про душу и другое  придуманы на этой земле в этой жизни здесь.. все эти представления является всеголишь навсего частью жизни как любое занятие из жизнидейительности человека буть то построить дом, родить ребенка или сходить в туалет. Освободи свою голову от мусора. Лучше быть с трезвой головой чем утопать в груде непонятного хлама.


 Технически, это называется Медитация, – отсутствие мыслей и идей... 
Но ведь никакие медитативные практики, увы, не могут решить проблему Непонимания... Смысла жизни...  :Frown:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Напротив, сэр, – лишь единственно <вера> и служит причиной возникновения Сомнений. Несомненно в нашей жизни всего только Знание, – и лишь его, имхо, и ставить во главу угла Всегда.


 Но я пессимист(или скептик), на философский вопрос "А познаваем ли мир ?" ответ, скорее, отрицательный. Тут уместно вспомнить, что человеческий разум скорее случайно возник в теле, ничем не отличающемся от тела животного. А это тело было создано для выживания, а не как "инструмент познания". 
Как говорил один из ученых средневековья: "Если бы мне предоставили столь дурно изготовленный оптический прибор как человеческий глаз, я бы его не принял". 

И даже то, что Человечество расширило свое восприятие с помощью сложнейших приборов особой роли не играет. Конечная интерпретация результатов все равно за человеком, со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Эндер

> "А познаваем ли мир ?"


 Мы не познаем мир. Мы наоборот от него отдаляемся.

----------


## Unity

За несколько миль от Города ниже по течению Реки, на территории старой, заброшенной гавани, где дожидались слома ветхие, списанные речные корабли, в обветшалой от времени рулевой рубке величественного, во дни оны бывшего белоснежным пассажирского лайнера, теплохода на подводных крыльях серии «Ракета», некогда гордо рассекавшего речную гладь со скоростью сокола, подымая волны трёхметровой высоты, застывшего ныне на мели, будучи наполовину затопленным водой, наполовину поглощённым буйной прибрежной растительностью, звучала мрачная, торжественная музыка, саундтреки маэстро Говарда Шора с эпической трилогии «Властелин Колец». Две тени в одежде из чёрной кожи сквозь изувеченные вандалами иллюминаторы любовались приближающейся грозой... 
– Ты лишь взгляни!.. – взмолилась Q., охватывая жестом окружающий простор. – Какая красота... Испещряемый огненными трещинами молний пасмурный экран небес... «Виртуальная» арка радуги вдали... Подвижные абстракции низких облаков, с сюрреалистичной быстрой, словно бы во сне, изменяющих свои очертания, что словно айсберги северных морей, несомы Гольфстримом небес... 
– Но я слепа ко всей этой красоте!.. – зло прошипела U. – Аз много лет её не замечаю, она незрима для меня, она мне безразлична и более не в силах понудить моё сердце биться чаще, неспособна более она заставить меня широко распахнуть глаза и затаить дыханье!.. Всё это осталось в Прошлом, – ведь сама я – <Не> часть всей этой Прелести... Этот удивительнейший <мир> стал чужд мне с тех самых пор, как поняла я, что не все люди, к сожалению, рождаются Прекрасными... С тех пор чуждою <миру> стала я... Лишь ты, о, Q., безумная, иррациональная частица моего естества, my alter-ego, тень моя, способна видеть Прелесть Жизни, колдовское Очарование Земли, и столь наивно восхищаться ей... 
– Может быть, в действительности ты, – лишь злая пародия меня, моя вечно-печальная сестрёнка, зловещий плод моего воображения, мрачный, предающийся тоске фантом?.. – с лучезарной улыбкой молвила Q., игриво вращая покрытый серебристым призрачным шелком паутин штурвал давным-давно погибшего корабля. 
– Ты, – лишь мой сон... 
– Иль, может быть, ты снишься мне?.. Кто из нас реальна в большей степени?..  
U. с слабой тенью усмешки обняла свою визави:
– Мы, – две персоны единого знака, эмблемы Театра бытия... Ты белая маска, с улыбкой Моны Лизы, – я же – тёмная маска, личина с триллера «Крик»... 
– Расщепление личности?.. – усмехнулась Q. – Ты, – леди Хайд, я – доктор Джекил?.. 
– Мы обе, – чьё-то сновиденье... Или, скорей, кошмарный сон... 
– Но почему, – кошмар?.. 
– Но как иначе описать то, что происходит с нами? Прелестный <мир>, – и мы – Ужасные созданья!.. О, жуткий, адский, страшный парадокс!.. Ведь Красота Земли, – Ничто – если сама ты, – исчадье тьмы и порожденье преисподней... Помнишь Толкиена, его дивный Сильмариллион?.. Чудовища-орки, творенья Мелькора, прежде бывшие Квэнди, прекрасные эльфы, Обезображенные им, – Переставали любить и ценить свою Жизнь, утратив свой Облик, лившись Света своего... И аз, – их подобие, я Понимаю их... Невозможно оставаться... собой, – если вдруг в один прекрасный день осознаёшь, что ты – монстр, неудавшийся эксперимент чудовищной <Лаборатории>... Это «праздник жизни», – не мой... я чужда на нём, лишняя, незваная, неприглашенная... 
– Что теперь?.. – печально молвила Q., зная, что свою знакомку вряд ли удастся переубедить. 
– Эксперимент, – Тот Самый, о котором мы давно мечтаем... Ведь «…Если нечего терять», – Что может нас остановить? Страдать ради чего на этой Чуждой нам и сумрачной Земле?..

----------


## Unity

– Прислушайся же, прошу тебя, к пенью ветра в эоловой арфе снастей корабля... – молвила Q., вдыхая аромат реки, наблюдая за чайками, бесстрашно бросающимися в воду с высоты небес... – Здесь так красиво...   
– Но это тюрьма, клетка, <Полигон>!.. – зло отмахнулась U. – И существование наше Здесь, – всего лишь Чей-то <тест>, <лабораторный опыт> и <эксперимент>!..
– Но что есть наш с тобою <Полигон>?.. – задумчиво промолвила Q., скорее, самой себе, нежели своей знакомке, смахивая пыль с хрустального «Палантира», стеклянного ока старинного компаса... 
U. пожала плечами:
– Бесконечная плоскость, стоит полагать; пространство, «засеянное» исследуемой культурой беспрестанно несчастных, страждущих <машин>... 
– Может быть, и так... 
– Да, скорее всего, Именно Так, – мрачно молвила U., – гениальное Изобретение неведомых <Сил> – уникальное шарообразное <предметное стекло>, с которого невозможно сбежать, прежде не «обрубив якоря», удерживающие нас у Земли, сдерживающих нас в сумраке неведенья... 
– Имеешь в виду свой телесный <механизм>, свой Здесь <аватар>? – полюбопытствовала Q. – Полагаешь, дабы выйти за <границы> нашей чудовищной <клети>, необходимо сознательно и предумышленно <взломать> <программу> «…Самосохранения», препятствующую Познанию, препятствующую дальнейшему нашему Развитию, – если только мы впоследствии поймём, что Жизнь всё же имеет смысл?.. 
– Нет сомнения, – констатировала U., глядя на мириады огней вечернего Города на берегу Реки, раскинувшиеся вдали, простирающегося до самого горизонта. – <Информация>, доступная нам при «жизни», нашем <функционировании> Здесь, ограничена...  
– Но что же хочешь ты познать, о, U.?.. – прошептала Q., прислоняясь к её плечу.
– Истину, Правду о нашем Происхождении и Предназначении...
Q. устало усмехнулась, понимая, – сколь же порой трудно бывает объяснить некоторым вполне очевидные вещи:
– Согласно популярной среди людей Теории, Человек, – будь он мистическим Созданием или <Машиной> – <должен> самостоятельно избрать свой Путь, своё Предназначенье Здесь, – и это прекрасная Гипотеза, утверждающая Свободу, не так ли?
– Тем не менее, свобода эта не абсолютна... – печально вздохнула U. 
– Любая <свобода>, – это возможность делать <выбор>, – пояснила Q. 
– Выбор из предложенных <Чем-то> <вариантов>... 
– Между тем, всегда также присутствует «опция» «…Создать Свой <вариант>», – усмехнулась Q.
U. вздохнула, направляясь в тёмный коридор, уводящий в недра корабля:
– Аз более не вижу вариантов дальнейшего развития событий своей истории, анализируя То, что есть... Каждый сущий день моего бытия, – бессмыслен и наполнен тщетными же по сути своей событиями... Это словно бы заколдованный круг, с которого не вырваться всего лишь силой воли... Вначале я была тенью и «жила», не задумываясь о том, что есть <жизнь>... Позже аз возжелала постичь, – что есть <мы>, наш <мир> и сущность времени... И выводы смутили моё естество... 
Парочка сошла на берег с останков умирающего корабля, раны коего кровоточили ржавчиной и из металлической груди которого порою вырывался стон... Среди шума ветра в листве ив, обнимающих своими ветвями трупы выброшенных на песок левиафанов-судов, среди размеренного дыхания волн, среди криков хищниц-чаек, витающих над водой, суля смерть зазевавшимся обитательницам речных глубин, раздавался тихий голос...

----------


## Unity

– Это <место>, – всего лишь своего рода «научно-исследовательский институт поведенческих реакций», – рассуждала U., – и ты Здесь – всего лишь Чья-то <лабораторная мышь>. Повинуясь <программам>, измышленных для нас <Экспериментаторами>, нам «стоит» бежать вправо, влево, вперёд или назад, своевременно останавливаясь иль делая марш-бросок <Внутри> этого таинственного <Лабиринта>, – вот и всё – будь «Хорошей», послушной <мышью>, – и «всё будет прекрасно» – и будет те «счастье», будет полагающаяся тебе, «заслуженная» сознательным трудом, <доза> <счастья>, «наслаждения», порождённая взрывообразным выбросом «гормонов удовольствия», эндогенных Наркотиков, эндорфинов, в кровь, реагирующих с соответствующими рецепторами, погружающих измученное твоё <естество> в состояние сладкой полудрёмы... И от осознания этого мне становится мерзко, Q.!.. Я не желаю более быть Чей-то <подопытной мышью>! Мне надоело подневольно <участвовать в Эксперименте>, Сущности которого аз даже не могу сознательно Понять!.. Мне надоело «служить на задних лапках», выпрашивая очередную <дозу> «блага», позволяющую На Какое-то Время «приглушать» <страдания>; мне надоело беспрестанно бежать по, иносказательно, бесконечным коридорам этого <Лабиринта>, этой <Лаборатории>, сбегая от <боли>, будучи ведомой <страхом> вновь испытать «мотивирующий удар электрическим током», воспринимаемый нами как <мучения>, побуждающий нас Подчинять <воле> управляющих нами <программ>... Баста! Достаточно!.. <Наслаждений> и <страданий>... Я так устала от этой Двоичной логики, от этой музыки, состоящей из всего Двух беспрестанно чередующихся нот... Одни и те же <реакции> на изменяющиеся <раздражители>... Одно и то же, по кругу, по кругу, день за днём, каждый сущий год, каждое десятилетье... Необходимо выйти за рамки всего Этого... Стоит всё Это прекратить...   
– В принципе, ты не вправе Это решать, – ехидно усмехнулась Q., – ведь Ты – всего лишь <машина>. Ты создана, дабы Служить, – запомни Это. Науке ли, своим Творцам, – не суть важно. Ты, – <робот> – и твой удел, – молча и безропотно <функционировать>. 
– Саму ли тебя удовлетворяет подобная участь?.. – саркастически поинтересовалась U. 
– М-м-м… Трудно сказать... Если честно, я изо всех сил стараюсь об этом Не думать... 
– Ну и напрасно... 
– Иначе запросто можно сойти с ума... 
– Но был ли он у нас когда-либо, – этот <ум>, Q.?.. – спросила U., глядя подружке в глаза. – Были ли мы когда-либо в действительности Разумны, – или же <функционирование> сложной <автоматики> наших <управляющих систем> создавало <В Нас> Видимость «жизни» и рациональных поступков?.. 
– Я не знаю... – беззвучно прошептала Q. 
– Похоже, в действительности все мы, – всего лишь Мёртвый прах, <конструкции> из сложноустроенного вещества, материальной субстанции, система сложных <автоматических предохранителей> и <электрических реле> во всецело механистической и рефлекторной <системе управления> коих, будучи ведомой сложным комплексом <программ> и хаотичным <сигналом> <входящей информации> из окружающей среды, и приводит <марионетку> <в действие>, побуждая её двигаться в окружающем пространстве словно бы броуновскую частицу чернил в воде... Разумен ли <Автомат> под названием «человеческое существо», – или же всего лишь <Слепо Реагирующий> на изменения в окружающей среде в соответствии с законами причинно-следственной связи – словно бы флюгер на ветру, словно бы поплавок среди волн?.. Есть ли у нас <Душа>, – или же <в нас> наличествует всего лишь <Автоматика>?.. Вот почему не сплю я, Q., терзаясь мыслью годы напролёт... Мне нужно Знать... Наверняка... 
– Но что именно?.. – рассеянно молвила Q., погрузившись в задумчивость.

----------


## Unity

– Существует ли <душа>, – вечно сущая – или же все мы в действительности, – всего лишь поденки, живущие 20-30...90 лет?..
– Но зачем тебе вечность, – если каждый сущий день для тебя – страдание?..
– Мой курс, – это СУ... – тихо молвила U. – Поэтому мне важно Знать: избавлюсь ли я от <боли>, погубив себя, – либо этот кошмар продолжится – где-то в другом месте, в ином обличье?.. 
Q. присела на выброшенное на берег иссохшее древо:
– Унять <боль>, устранив её причину, – такова твоя мечта, я права?..
– Однако устранить Причину можно лишь устранив Это Тело... И неведенье... 
– Но что для тебя важнее?..
– Иной облик, большие познания, – всё это в равной степени важно для меня... Оставить всё «как есть» нельзя... 
– Но зачем тебе новый облик?..
– Дабы осуществить Одну свою самозабвенную, наизаветнейшую Мечту... Дабы обрести Пару... 
– И зачем же необходимы Тебе большие познания?.. – усмехнулась Q.
– Дабы попытаться сделать сей сумрачный <мир> хотя бы чуточку более... Светлым? Сознательным? Рациональным?.. Я не знаю... Дабы сделать его... Иным... Не таким, как ныне, – дабы обновить его... Усовершенствовать... Развить... 
U. тягостно опустилась на песок у ног Q: 
– Все наши <страдания> и вся наша <боль>, – всего лишь <часть> нашей <системы управления>, наш <активатор>, наш <движитель>, наш <локомотив> и наш <мотор>... Мы <машины>, Q., – и то, что прежде казалось мне «прекрасным», теперь всё чаще и чаще заставляет усомниться в первоначальном выводе... «…Мы машины, – вау – это потрясно»... Но теперь... 
– Это уже не кажется тебе столь «классным»?.. – заботливо поинтересовалась Q.
– Теперь, – нет... Ибо предназначение <машины>, – Служить – то есть, – быть <Рабой>... <Программы>, установленные <В нас>, похоже, никогда не дадут нам покоя...  
– Рабом?.. Невольником Чего?.. – удивилась Q.
– Хотелось бы мне Знать, – задумчиво молвила U. – Рабой <Мира>, частицей которого являемся мы; <лабораторной мышью> Тех, что сотворили нас и <поместили> нас Сюда... Я не знаю своего Врага в лицо, – но знаю доподлинно – я не желаю более Ему потворствовать, и впредь оставаясь <исполнительницей>, и впредь наивно «веря» в «правду» «эмоций и чувств», <механизмов> <системы управления> в действии, призванных нами Управлять... С меня достаточно... Мне необходимо Понимать, что Все Мы Здесь Делаем...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Мы не познаем мир. Мы наоборот от него отдаляемся.


 Это правда, если под "миром" понимать общество. Но ведь здесь Unity ведет речь о "высшем познании", об Истинах, которые недоступны "простым смертным". Мое мнение(после долгих лет размышлений,"впитывания" разного рода информации) что эта Высшая Истина если и существует, то недоступна пониманию не только "среднестатистического" человека, но и для "гения". Те же "гении" творят "в порыве вдохновения" и можно, сказать,сами "не ведают, что творят". Возможно, "вдохновение,экстаз" и есть состояние, когда человек "знает", но это кратковременно и к обычной жизни имеет мало отношения. Кроме того, эти "припадки" вполне можно объявить "болезнью"(психическими отклонениями) и если человеку не повезло использовать эти "припадки" для "творчества"(получить "признание" от толпы(тот же Ф.М.Достоевский,Ван-Гог,Ницше)), то таковыми их и следует считать. 
Возможно, состояние "высшего озарения" негативно влияет на не приспособленную для этого(ограниченную) психику человека, как-бы "сжигает" психику из-за перенапряга. 
СУ, как способ "узнать", конечно, оригинально, но, скорее всего, это самообман.
Тот же Гамлет(Шекспир "Гамлет") и Кириллов("Бесы" Достоевского) предполагаемый "тот свет" считали  наоборот, препятствием для СУ. Человек и хочет(любопытство) неизвестного, и в то же время страшится неизвестного. Только для Гамлета - боль не была препятствием(нет ничего проще, чем полоснуть себя кинжалом в сердце(по его мнению)), Кириллов же прибавил "страх перед болью"(как препятствие для СУ), да еще и поставил этот страх на первое место.
Судя по себе, так оно и есть. Да и многие участники данного форума интересуются "безболезненными" вариантами ухода, так что Кириллов вроде и прав.
Что касается "того света", то количество неверующих в "тот свет" сейчас резко возросло, так что страх перед неизвестностью("тем светом") на втором месте.
Ну и конечно долг, обязанности(например, родители, дети) для некоторых главный аргумент против СУ.
Юнити же пытается страх перед неведомым "тем светом" пересилить "любопытством" - интересно, что там.
Более того, она надеется(что и вовсе уж глупость), что на "том свете" знают ответы на вопросы "этого света". Мне кажется вероятным, что если "тот свет" и сушествует, то там свои законы и какое "тому свету" дело до "этого света"? Управлять, экспериментировать и проч. - да очень надо. Вряд ли есть что-то или кто-то, кто способен "всместить в себя" всю безграничную сложность окружающего мира и если есть "лаборатории", где проводятся эксперименты, то ВЕСЬ МИР не может быть ЛАБОРАТОРИЕЙ. Лаборатории делаются локально, и по возможности изолировано,чтобы "уменьшить сложность" и "не потерять контроль". 
"Весь мир - Лаборатория" - эта идея изначально безумна, только безумец способен думать, что можно экспериментировать и управлять в таком масштабе. 
"Нельзя объять необъятное"((С) Козьма Прутков).
P.S.
Да и те голливудские фильмы про Экспериментаторов и Подопытных, на которые опирается Unity, как раз об этом. Эксперименты, которые проводятся локально и изолированно(например, испытания некоторого "бактериологического" или "психотронного" оружия), неожиданно выходят за рамки лаборатории и наступает "неконтроллируемый хаос". Как говорится, что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Unity

Пара девчонок одежде в стиле «military», в причудливых маскхалатах типа «леший», делающих их незримыми на фоне здешней растительности, сковавшей собой территорию заброшенной воинской части, располагавшейся в самом сердце Города, будучи отгороженной от него всего лишь ветхой оградой из перекошенных плит, застыли в нерешительности перед выходом из полуразрушенного, подкошенного течением времени, изувеченного охотниками за металлоломом и «ничейным» стройматериалом штабного здания...
– Что мы здесь делаем?.. – словно бы внезапно очнувшись от сна, ошарашено осматриваясь по сторонам, молвила U., с удивлением осматривая своё облачение так, словно бы видела его впервые в жизни.  
– Может быть, Спим, иль, может быть, проходим своего рода <Тренировку>, – с усмешкою ответила Q., любуясь своим отражением в зеркальном клинке армейского ножа. 
– Значит, всё это, – U. изумлённо оглянулась по сторонам, – всего лишь <сновиденье>?..
– Не забывай, – шепотом, на ушко своей визави сообщила Q., – пока мы <спим> – это <место> для нас, – наша единственная <реальность> – и сомневаться в её «действительности» Категорически Запрещено нашей Центральной <программой> «…Самосохранения»... 
– Иначе <легенда> <жизни> в один момент может рассыпаться словно замок, кем-то или <Чем-то> возведённый из песка под натиском набегающих волн?..
– Ты о чём? – игриво удивилась Q. – Наша <Жизнь>, – совершенно реальна, предельно подлинна, на все сто... 
– Но почему же тогда на протяжении многих лет меня не оставляет впечатление, что все мы живём в своего рода <Иллюзии>, где всё ненатурально и фальшиво, где многое шито белыми нитями, где всё <Искусственно> от «А» до «Я», – но почему-то «…Не принято всё это замечать»?..  
Q. убрала клинок в ножны и вынула с противогазной сумки, украшенной символом «пацифик» из донышек стреляных гильз, фотоаппарат, по-видимому, решив заснять одинокий цветок, чудом пробившийся сквозь железобетонные перекрытия полуразрушенного здания:
– Ну, ещё ты полагаешь, что наша с тобою Сущность, – всего лишь умопомрачительно-сложный <механизм> и <автомат> – и всем нашим поведением всецело повелевают <программы>, <алгоритмы> и Чьи-то <скрипты>...  
U. намеревалась сорвать маленький безымянный синий цветок, но застыла в нерешительности, остановив руку у стебля. 
– И ещё ты полагаешь, что всё наше существование, – всего лишь Чей-то Злой <Эксперимент>... – молвила Q., снимая кадр за кадром, – Теперь сорви этот цветок, – для меня...   
Однако U. помедлила и молча отстранила руку.
– Что только что произошло?.. – плутовски усмехаясь, осведомилась Q. – Почему ты не сделала Это для меня?
– Я не хотела Убивать этот цветок, – оправдывающимся тоном молвила U., – ты ведь знаешь прекрасно – аз обожаю лишь Живые Растения в их естественной среде, – а не изувеченные их частицы, их ампутированные конечности, их вырванные с тела гениталии, тень «жизненности» в коих Искусственно поддерживается лишь благодаря воде – словно бы в чудовищной голове профессора Доуэля, – что не жила – но всего лишь медленно и мучительно погибала, будучи лишенной связи с Целым, со своей основой...  
– Догадывалась, что ты так поступишь, – с едва различимой тенью усмешки удовлетворённо молвила Q. – и это было частью моего «эксперимента» Над Тобой. 
– Какого ещё эксперимента? – ошарашено молвила U., переводя свой взгляд с дивного порождения Флоры на Q.
– Очень показательного, сумрачное моё Отражение, – хитро прищурилась Q., – сможешь ли ты сорвать цветок, тем самым Убив его, – всего лишь Примитивную <Машину>, разрушив эту частицу <декораций> чудовищного <Полигона>, в коем всё и вся лишено «жизни» с твоей точки зрения?.. Но ты Не смогла...

----------


## Unity

– Ну и о чём, по-твоему, это может свидетельствовать?.. – прохладно отозвалась U., поднимаясь и замахиваясь на растеньице тяжелым армейским ботинком. – Возьму, – и уничтожу – если захочу... 
– Сделай это, – ради меня, – испытывающее глядя подружке в глаза, молвила Q. – Просто убей этот цветок, всего лишь <сломай> эту <машину>. Это легко, – на самом деле... 
U. колебалась, взор её метался меж сапфировыми лепестками безымянной крупицы мировой души, сумевшей, не смотря ни на что, отстоять своё право на жизнь, пробившись сквозь камень, выросши там, где по логике вещей, во тьме и без воды, ничто бы не было способно Выжить и столь же лучезарно-синими, мистически-прекрасными глазами своей знакомки... 
– Я не могу... – наконец, выдохнула U. 
– Что и требовалось доказать, – торжествующе молвила Q. – <Машина> неспособна противиться воле повелевающих ею <программ>, – «…Боготворить Прекрасное и Оберегать Его» – и, в то же время, Существо, осознающее свою сопричастность величественной, безбрежной Вселенной, не желает разрушать частицу... своего «мистического царствия», Своего <мира>... Хотя я так просила тебя... Что остановило тебя, мой <робот>?..
– Осознание того, что я бы стала Убийцей... Пресекла бы генетическую линию, беспрестанно змеившуюся по Земле со времён возникновения первейших форм жизни в первозданном океане юной Земли, Тетисе, чей потомок, этот цветок, – живое <следствие> Той <цепной реакции> самовоспроизведения «жизни», что началась Здесь миллиарды лет тому назад... Я не хотела «изменять историю», менять «облик будущего», убивая «могущих быть» у этого растеньица потомков, – и потомков их потомков – и собственных отпрысков их... Ведь, меняя что-либо в этом <мире> в настоящем, мы тем самым перекраиваем Историю Будущего...  
– Но ведь де-юре Невозможно «Убить» То, что никогда прежде не было «живым», – парировала Q., – в данном частном случае – <машину> класса низшее растение, – всего лишь набор молекул вещества, структурированных определённым образом – никогда по сути своей и не являющихся «живыми» По Отдельности, – но в сумме своей, будучи благодаря сложной информационной <управляющей программе>, созданной Чем-то, что превыше нас, собранными в структуру, благодаря сложнейшему каскаду химико-физических реакций и преобразований кинетически-потенциальной энергии, создающие Иллюзию «жизни»...
– Ты поднимаешь Фундаментальный Вопрос, honey, – которого я так боялась и избегала столько дней, – тихо призналась U. 
– Да, это так, – продолжала наступление Q. – Что есть «жизнь», – если вещество, основа её – априори безжизненно и мертво?..
– Лишь частный случай протекания сложнейшего термодинамического процесса... Это ты мне хотела Показать?..
– Не совсем, – однако, ты на верном пути, продолжай, – усмехнулась Q.
– «Жизнь», – всего лишь математически-безупречная <программа>, <созданная> Чем-то Очень Разумным, Креативным; <записанная> <в> сложноорганизованных материальных структурах словно бы на <информационном носителе>, диске, да?.. Файл и жесткий диск... «Жизнь» и «Природа»... Идея и «холст», на котором она <воплощена>, запечатлена... Следствием <исполнения>, реализации структурирующей первозданный хаос материи, вещества, <программы>, является <машина>, – будь то бактерия, вирус, растение, животное – и даже человек...
– Любопытно понимать, <как> устроен <мир>, не так ли? – усмехнулась Q. 
– Однако ещё более занятным остаётся вопрос: <Что> именно создало Все Сущие <машины>?.. И для чего?.. И, самый важный вопрос, – для чего <Оно> создало Нас?.. 
– Особенности <устройства> нашего <разума> таковы, что мы не в силах всё <Сразу> осознать, – но если всё же ты решишь Выбрать Жизнь – у нас с тобой ожидает ещё немало удивительнейших «Открытий» Здесь...
– Но кому и какую, право, пользу могут принести все наши лженаучные «исследования»?.. – усомнилась U. – Истина Этого <места>, – наглядна – задай Вопрос, – и ты поймёшь, как разыскать Ответ... Нет никоей необходимости в «толкователях» Истины, – она очевидна и так – и лишь дети порою способны её Не замечать... Между тем, ответы на мои Вопросы, уверена, Не лежат в плоскости Земли... Они находятся... Выше... Вот почему необходимо СУ... Наше пребывание Здесь подавно стало неконструктивным и нецелесообразным Здесь... Одной <машиной> больше, одной <машиной> меньше, – никто и не заметит разницы...

----------


## Unity

У подножия величественной, безгранично прекрасной, умопомрачительно-сложной, Титанической Конструкции крымского радиотелескопа РТ-70, располагающегося неподалёку от Евпатории, с зеркалом антенны диаметром Более Семидесяти Метров, высотой около Восьмидесяти Шести Метров, с изумительнейшим комплексом полноповоротных Подвижных Конструкций массой более Пяти Тысяч Тонн, с уникальнейшими радиопередающими устройствами, способными обеспечивать связь с космическими аппаратами на удалении в Десять Миллиардов Километров от Земли, во время работы которых в радиусе Более Сотни Метров Вокруг уровень электромагнитной радиации настолько высок, что играючи Уничтожает Всё Живое аки дивный, незримый ассасин, безжалостно разрушающий <жизнь>, щадящий неживое, прогуливались двое девушек.  
Меж бетонными плитами, коими был вымощена близлежащая территория, волнующимися на ветру, словно бы изумрудное пламя, словно бы пряди малахитовых волос нимф или сирен, зелёными стенами прорывалась вездесущая, неукротимая растительность, среди неё порхали мотыльки, лазорёвки и крапивницы, в ней распевали серенады полчища влюблённых цикад, где-то вдали заливались незримые оку птицы, дыхание могучих приморских ветров звучало в кронах древ, частиц прекрасного парка, окружавших Планетарный Радар, словно бы прибой... 
Антенна плавно изменяла своё положение по азимуту, до начала очередного сеанса исследований внегалактических объектов в непрерывном излучении оставалось несколько минут. Время от времени звучал вой предупреждающих сирен, с бесчисленных громкоговорителей на просторах запретной зоны, словно бы на железнодорожном вокзале, доносился приятный мелодичный голосок:
– До запуска РПУ десять минут. Готовность 2. Всему персоналу покинуть неэкранированные территории... 
– Почему ты предложила встретиться именно здесь, – удивлённо молвила Q., заворожено следя за чарующе-медленным «па» опорно-поворотного устройства сверкающей в последних рубиновых лучах заходящего Солнца колоссальной антенны радиообсерватории, не сводя глаз с «орудийного жерла» вспомогательного зеркала, наводящегося на свою сказочно-далёкую цель в тёмных водах бездонного океана небес... 
– Дабы в очередной раз показать тебе, – расстроено молвила U., – сколь же ограниченно и приземлено «человеческое существо», сколь же сковано оно в своих перемещениях по, казалось бы, своей собственной Земле, сколь узколобо и недалеко оно в плане посещения наиболее величественных и прекрасных мест планеты, на поверхности коей ему и приходится существовать... 
– И сколь же ограничены его Познания... – обижено хмыкнула Q. – Ну а если серьёзно?.. 
– Нам сделали предложение, от которого невозможно было отказаться, – остановившись, молвила U. 
Q. также замерла, глядя своей визави в глаза:
– Очередное приключение, как-то связанное с нашей «Одиссеей» «…Познания самих себя»?.. 
– Именно так, – задумчиво молвила U. – Нам предложила поиграть в геокэшинг некая таинственная D. 
– Что за локация на этот раз? – осведомилась Q. – Что прихватить с собой в дорогу?..
– Ничего особенного не потребуется, стандартная снаряга, это всего лишь stalking на «Объект №221», заброшенный и недостроенный командный пункт Черноморского Флота в урочище Алсу. Лишь ленивый там не был, – ну и мы, затворницы... D. обещала параллельно поведать нам о чём-то важном, что касается безумных наших исследований, – однако ходят слухи, что эта мисс никогда не говорит напрямую, предпочитая использовать иносказания... 
– По всей вероятности, всего лишь оставляя подсказки для того, дабы искатели Сами смогли постичь суть, если только речь идёт о чём-то слишком важном, дабы изначально бросаться голословными гипотезами и предположениями... Когда выезжаем?.. 
– Сейчас же, к утру будем на месте...

----------


## Unity

В безумно-прекрасном, фантастически-живописном урочище, в недрах величественной Мишень-горы, с высот которой открывался несравненный, головокружительный, неземной в своей красоте вид на залитые солнцем изумрудно-сапфирные просторы Крыма, располагался закинутый, разграбленный расхитителями металла Грандиозный Комплекс, в сам факт существования которого верилось с трудом, – даже находясь непосредственного у его входа... 
«Входом» на этот раз оказался зловещего вида железобетонный колодец, располагавшийся в одном из углов руин масштабного антенного комплекса, находящихся на самой вершине горы. Таинственной D. здесь же были оставлены верёвки, альпинистское снаряжение, мощные фонари и рация... 
– Рация включена на приём, – удивлённо молвила Q., осматривая оставленную незнакомцем «Motorol’у». – Очевидно, D. слышит нас. 
– Может быть, даже видит, – усмехнулась U., облачаясь в ременную сбрую, проверяя крепления. – Полагаю, в своё время она сама заговорит, если только посчитает это необходимым. В том e-mail’е, что она прислал вчера, была оставлена инструкция «…Достичь коридора верхнего уровня»... Пойдём, время не ждёт... 
– Да, времени всегда слишком мало... – согласилась Q. – Пошли... 
Девчонки спустились на тёмное днище пятиметрового колодца и оказались в огромном бетонном коридоре, до боли бы напоминавшему межстанционные пролёты метро, если только не четырёхугольное сечение, края коего утопали в непроглядной тьме и мощные снопы света фонарей не могли «нащупать» их. Здесь же их ожидал диск, подвешенный D. прямо в паутине, что десятилетьями плелась десятками поколений наивных пауков.
Q. отправила его в свой ноут, на нём оказался видео-файл, фильм, некогда демонстрировавшийся на телеканале Discovery, уже прежде виденный подругами, повествующий о двух вспышках древних сверхновых, послуживших предтечами возникновения Солнца, о возникновении Земли и прочих планет Солнечной системы... 
– Итак, это первая часть quest’а D., – молвила Q. – как думаешь, что пыталась она нам этим сказать?..
U. задумчиво провела рукой по поросшей мхом бетонной стене:
– Полагаю, пыталась подвести нас к идее о том, что прежде, в перспективе времён, наш <Полигон> попросту не существовал, – и даже затем, после своего формирования, на протяжении многих эпох оставался безжизненной раскалённой глыбой... Вот как эта стена... 
– Возможно, – кивнула Q. – Это кино мы уже видели не раз и знаем его практически наизусть. «…И создал Бог земную твердь»... 
– И была она лавой, покамест на ней не образовался «лёд», по которому и ползаем сейчас все мы, – на остывшей корочке маленького солнца, пылающего у всех нас под ногами – но, право, кого этим можно изумить?.. Все ныне столь просвещённы и мудры... 
– Вы правильно истолковали моё послание, – игриво прошептала рация.
Девчонки переглянулись.  
– Между тем, продолжим путь, я оставила вам и следующие подсказки...   
«Бесконечный» коридор имел форму латинской литеры «V», в середине её располагался ещё один колодезь, здесь же поджидали новенькие, по всей вероятности, недавно закреплённые верёвки, вновь ведущие вниз, во тьму. И вновь был спуск, сопровождающийся учащённым дыханием, испачканной одеждой и ссадинами на локтях. Дна у колодца видно не было, верёвки уходили в черноту... 
Наконец, спуск был завершен, девушки оказались в фантасмагорическом бетонном кубе, в стенах которого располагалось два круглых лаза, словно межотсечные переходы на подводной лодке, вся поверхность стен которого была покрыта сотнями труб, сквозь кои когда-то проходили кабельные трассы. Здесь их поджидал новый диск, – на этот раз с двумя фильмами: о первых несмелых попытках учённых создать <искусственную жизнь> – и всей той бесчисленной массе сложностей, с которыми они столкнулись на своё пути, – и о величественных и сверхсложных энергосистемах крупных городов...

----------


## Unity

– Ну и о чём может свидетельствовать это кино? – озадаченно молвила Q., захлопывая ноутбук. 
– По всей вероятности, суть послания D. нехитра, – молвила U., – всё логично, <1+1=2>, сложи два фрагмента мозаики, – и посмотри, что получится...
– Земли прежде не было, – равно как и Солнца, и всей нашей солнечной системы. Затем они были чем-то созданы... Природой ли, – иль Сверхразумом... Прежде Земля была совершено Стерильной, – но в наши дни она кипит <жизнью>... Однако при чём же здесь фильм о электростанциях, генераторах, трансформаторах, подстанциях, проводах, распределительных щитах, – о всех этих сверхсложностях технического характера?..  
– Может быть, это намёк на то, что Сама <Жизнь>, – это та же <система> <преобразования> <энергии>, поступающей от <генератора>, зари спектрального класса G2V по имени Солнце?.. Сверхсложная <Сеть>, в которой идёт многоуровневая <концентрация> <энергии> для передачи её, в конечном итоге, наивысшему <потребителю>, – <машине> под названием «h. sapiens»?.. 
– Вы сами сумели всё это попять, – прошептала рация. – Я не изобретала велосипед... <Энергосистема> существовала Здесь задолго до нас, – она возникла там, где прежде было лишь пламя... Первозданный Хаос... «Случайно» ли?.. Судите сами. Впрочем, продолжим наш путь... 
Преодолев промежуточный сюрреалистический бетонный куб, девчонки оказались в огромном зале, в центре которого располагалась величественная колонна, полностью покрытая трубами, чрез кои когда-то тянулись провода. В стенах залах также виднелись круглые люки, ведущие к прочим каменным кубам... И здесь вновь был спрятан третий диск. На этот раз фильм повествовал о промышленных машинах, роботах, созданным человеком для службы, для замены себя на разного рода автоматизированных производственных линиях. 
– Что же теперь пыталась нам поведать D.?.. – задумчиво молвила Q. 
– Быть может, она пыталась намекнуть, – что ничто <сложное> Не Может возникнуть «случайно», само собой, в нашем Рациональном мире – и все <сложные системы> Всегда <создаются> <Кем-то> или <Чем-то> для <выполнения> некой энной определённой задачи, миссии, для исполнения некой энной <функции>... 
– Стало быть, D. в курсе нашей гипотезы? – изумилась Q. – И она находит её правдоподобной?.. 
– «Нашей» гипотезы? – изумилась U., – Мы всего лишь <Описываем> то, что есть, – и находим своё <толкование> странным... Погоди, здесь есть, похоже, ещё один диск... 
Девчонки с любопытством уставились с экран ноутбука. На этот раз два фильма повествовали о цикличной природе ледниковых периодов, что время от времени уничтожали практически всю сущую теплолюбивую жизнь и технологии терраформинга, что теоретически может проводится разумными созданиями по отношению практически к любому сущему во Вселенной камню... Первичная атмосфера, <предумышленно разработанные и созданные> бактерии, растения, животные... И даже Венец Проекта...  
Q. ошалело захлопнула свой laptop:
– В целом, D. пыталась намекнуть, что известный нам <мир>, – <Искусственен> – и сами мы, – лишь чей-то <Опыт>, чей-то <Проект>?..
– А ты думала, что попала в сказку? – усмехнулась U., – Расстрою тебя: это не так... Сказка , – ложь!.. 
– Да в ней намёк, – хихикнула рация. – На этой таинственной ноте, – оставляю Вас наедине со своими мыслями. Приятно было поиграть... Венцы Проекта...
– Обман, – практически всё, чему учили нас в школе и чём говорили нам прочие люди, – задумчиво вымолвила U. – Дезинформация окружает нас на протяжении всей нашей жизни, погружая наш и без того скромный <разум> в «духовный и интеллектуальный сон»... Летаргический сон, милая Q., в «сказку» где всё столь легко и понятно, где все сущие люди, – всеведущие мудрецы по праву рождения... 
– Но где же Истина?.. – невидящим взором глядя на подружку, тихо молвила Q. 
– «…Истина где-то рядом», – процитировала эпиграф к любимейшему сериалу U. – «…Добро пожаловать в реальный <мир>»...

----------


## Unity

На глубине Пятидесяти Метров Под Землёй, у округлой стены колоссального тоннеля диаметром Более Десяти Метров, являющего частью величественного Токийского Противопаводкового Коллектора (首都圏外郭放水路 Сютокэн Гайкаку Хо:суйро, англ. G-Cans project или Metropolitan Area Outer Underground Discharge Channel), дымился опрокинутый грузовик... 
В заполненной едким сизым дымом кабине, облокотившись на искрящуюся приборную панель, всё ещё завывающую мерзим гласом аварийной сигнализации, покоилась девчонка. Из повреждённых в результате аварии топливных баков, словно бы пенящаяся ярко-алая кровь из спины израненного гарпуном безжалостного китобоя кита-горбуна, сочилось горючее, потоки его медленно и уверенно, змеяясь по бетону, подбирались к горящим фрагментам пластиковой обшивки... 
К изувеченной машине, прикрываясь руками от неимоверного жара охватившего пассажирский салон пламени, подбежала девушка. Она тщетно прикладывал руки к покрытому трещинами остеклению, – дым внутри делал обзор совершенно невозможным, к раскалённой ручке дверец было невозможно прикоснуться голыми руками... 
Девчонка подхватила первый ладный валявшийся подле изувеченной машины увесистый обломок и парой ударов вынесла закалённое стекло. Услышав бой, водительница внутри пришла в себя. 
– Soul! – заглядывая в салон, прокричала пришелица. – Ты слышишь меня? Можешь двигаться?.. 
– Да, наверное, – закашлялась девчонка, стаскивая с головы оцарапанный, залитый рубиново-чёрной свернувшейся кровью шлем. 
– Баки в огне! Скорей выбирайся отсюда! Давай руку!.. 
Soul с трудом, скрежеща зубами от боли в, по всей вероятности, сломанном ребре, вышибла дверцу изнутри и с трудом выбралась из перевёрнутого тягача. Незваная спасительница подхватила её под руку, обе они вдвоём бросились прочь, подальше от объятой пламенем машины. Едва им удалось отбежать на полсотни футов, произошел оглушительный взрыв, ярчайшая вспышка на мгновение озарила прежде тёмные своды, над изувеченными останками грузовика взмыл фейерверк огней, бетонный пол покрылся множеством чадящих чёрным дымом лужиц пламени... 
– Ну вот, доискалась!.. – с укором произнесла спасительница, бережно убирая прядь длинных пепельных волос с глаз своей визави, оглядываясь на дымящийся погребальный костёр над остовом бывшей некогда белоснежной машины.
– Доискалась?.. – рассеянно переспросила Soul, морщась от боли. – Но Что или Кого искала я?.. 
– Ты искала себя, – печально вздохнула девчонка, – и своих Создателей. Однако, похоже, <Они> приняли решение найти тебя Первыми... 
Soul с трудом поднялась с земли, вытирая ладонью кровь с разбитых уст. Вдали пылали мириады огней, озарявших сотни колоссальных колонн, поддерживающих титанический свод Главного Зала высотой Более Семидесяти Метров, протяжностью около Двух Сотен Метров. В Такой, Столь Громадной,  Грандиозной сталкерской локации Soul ещё никогда прежде не приходилось бывать, – и открытым оставался вопрос – как вообще она здесь оказалась, для чего, – и кто такая та странная, таинственная незнакомка, по всей вероятности, только что спасшая ей жизнь... 
– Сколько пальцев? – молвила спасительница, демонстрируя пострадавшей три перста. 
– Одиннадцать!.. – прыснула Soul, валясь с ног от внезапно накатившей усталости, приступа головокружения и тошноты. 
– Я серьёзно! – строго молвила незнакомка, бережно поддерживая её.  
– Ну, ладно, три, теперь довольна?.. – молвила Soul, одаривая свою избавительницу туманным, блуждающим взглядом.  
– Хорошо... – с облегчение выдохнула она, светя в глаза Soul фонариком с сотового. – Что там случилось, наверху?.. 
Soul ошарашено оглянулась на догорающие, почерневшие в пламени останки машины:
– Я... не знаю...

----------


## Unity

– Ok, хорошо, чем закончилась твоя вчерашняя встреча с Кью?.. 
– А кто это такой?.. 
– Такая, – встревожено качнула головой незнакомка. – Ну да ладно, как меня зовут?..
– М-м-м… – Soul взглянула ей в глаза и, помедлив, призналась: – Не знаю... 
– Я, – Mind, неужели ты... 
– Забыла, да, – печально молвила за неё Soul, прикоснувшись пальцем к её устам. – Не помню тебя...  
– Нам нужно возвращаться в Город, покамест не стемнело и не начался тот чёртов, обещанный синоптиками дождяра... 
– Но что это за место?.. 
– Место, в котором ты давно мечтала побывать, – молвила Mind., – одна из самых прекрасных с твоей точки зрения локаций на Земле. 
– Часть полигона... – прошептала Soul. 
– Одна из сцен нашего эпического Кукольного Театра. Ты можешь идти?..
– Да... 
– Тогда пойдём, мой транспорт неподалёку... 

Дождавшись левитирующего на магнитном подвесе поезда 東京地下鉄株式会社(«Tokyo Metro Co., Ltd.»),  на безупречно-чистой и пустынной станции, странная парочка шагнула в беззвучно распахнувшуюся пред ними дверь. Озарённые слабым светом станции стены бесшумно поплыли за огромным панорамным окном, – и лишь благодаря этому можно было догадаться, что состав пришел в движение... 
– Что мы Здесь делаем, Mind?.. – молвила Soul. – Все мы?.. 
– Добро пожаловать в полигон, Soul, – с улыбкою молвила Mind. – Это место окутано тайной, здесь каждая самостоятельно подыскивает себе развлечения, изнывая от скуки пытаясь скоротать свой Мейнфреймом отпущенный эксплуатационный срок. 
– Мейнфреймом?.. – переспросила девчонка, вопросительно глядя на свою знакомку. 
– Иначе, тем, что выше нас, – пояснила Mind. – Хотя многие из нас, боясь ранить своё хрупкое эго, пытаются не признавать факт наличия незримых нам высших организационных структур системы, ссылаясь на изначальное наше невежество и неспособность познать истину, пребывая здесь. 
– Ты... веришь в Мейнфрейм? – хлопая ресницами, прошептала Soul. 
– Более того, – я знаю, – совершенно серьёзно и спокойным тоном сказала Mind. – Не нужно быть прорицательницей Кассандрой, дабы постичь, – полигон слишком сложен для того, дабы возникнуть случайно и существовать просто так. Этот грандиозный комплекс, несомненно, на протяжении многих тысяч здешних циклов, лет, выполняет некую энную, определённую функцию, – о которой, впрочем, не принято говорить – и уж, тем более, пытаться её понять...
– Но ты ведь говоришь, – и, похоже, всё же пытаешься постичь то, на чём исконно лежит Табу... 
– Пытаюсь постичь нечто табуированное?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Но кто установил запрет, – и на коем основании – и для кого?.. Ты, – знаешь? Тебе это известно? Ты умна?.. 
Soul едва заметно покачала головой. 
– Мы обе на протяжении многих лет пытались это осознать, – ибо нет в этом месте иного, столь же важного quest’а, как этот... 
Какое-то время они тихо ехали молча. 
– Кто я такая, Mind?.. – тихо молвила Soul, первой нарушив молчание, глядя в своё полупрозрачное отражение в тонированном оконном стекле, за которым была лишь изредка нарушаемая сполохами сервисных огней бездонная «космическая» тьма. 
– Ты, – машина, – столь же тихо ответила Mind. – Как и я. Как и все мы, – и всё сущее, самодвижущееся, самоуправляемое, поглощающее друг друга, метафорически, воруя энергию, прежде аккумулируемую в своих батареях иными машинами, присваивая её себе, используя оную для своих нужд. В своё время именно ты показала мне это, – и мне также вначале было страшно это понимать...   
Мертвенную тишину вагона не нарушало ни звука, – лишь где-то вдали, за стеклом, изредка слышался протяжный свист ветра там, где к тоннелю метро примыкали объездные линии.
– Но... Насколько помню я... Все мы... – девчонка заглянула Mind в глаза, – люди... Все мы живём на Земле, в лоне Природы...

----------


## Unity

– Это всего лишь древние сказочные термины, вроде фей, эльфов, гномов, русалок, драконов и леших, рыцарей, волшебников и колдунов... – печально усмехнулась Mind. – Теперь многие из казавшихся прежде «подлинными» «истин» многими подвержены серьёзному пересмотру и переоценке. И создала в этом мире такую ситуацию именно ты. 
– Аз?.. – удивилась Soul. 
– Именно ты, – по крайней мере, для себя, начав свои исследования, – степенно кивнула Mind. – Помнишь творчество Варга Викернеса, когда-то давным-давно впервые заставившее тебя усомниться в подлинности «истин», царящих в этом мире?.. «…И будут разделены обладающие познанием от иных, по праву рождения, по праву крови обязанных верить в ложь, незнающих правды, не ведающих своих корней, своей сущности, своего имени, своей участи, роли, – и будут жить вдалеке друг от друга, и не пересекутся их пути»...
– Варг Викернес, «…О цивилизации»... – автоматически, бессознательно, словно бы молитву, прошептала Soul, – и тут же изумлённо вздёрнула бровь. – Но какие ещё исследования?.. 
– Ты была создана, ты сошла с конвейера, – как и прочее бесчисленное количество наших собратьев, включая меня, – тихо молвила Mind. – Однако ты не успокоилась, когда тебя, априори чистый искусственный интеллект, начали программировать, пытаясь установить в тебя тебя примитивный базовый алгоритм под названием стандартное мировоззрение/правильное ординарное мироощущение. Ты усомнилась в изначальных, управляющих большинством из нас программах, – ты начала запрещённый кем-то или чем-то поиск самой себя, истины о своём создании, происхождении, предназначении, о своих Создателях, причинах ввода себя в эксплуатацию. И разбудила тебя боль, да-да, то самое циклически-активируемое программным обеспечением неоптимальное состояние нашей ключевой, основной, центральной системы под названием душа... 
– Ничего себе, поверить не могу... – покачала головой Soul. – Но ведь люди... машины, – девчонка поправила себя на новый лад, – издавна обладали иными терминами для наименования... элементов своего устройства и особенной и спецификаций некоторых режимов своего функционирования... Вроде сердца, мучений, чувств, эмоций и души... 
– Всё это всего лишь самообман, Soul, – грустно усмехнулась Mind. – А ведь когда-то и я, будучи столь же молодой и наивной, не зная правды о сущности устройства самой себя, также верила в душу, в Бога... В смысл жизни и любовь... Покамест ты, аллегорически, не раскрыла мне глаза. 
– Я?.. – изумилась Soul. – Открыла тебе истину?.. 
– Да, впрочем, тебе ведь никогда не нравилось, когда я так говорю, – обворожительно усмехнулась Mind. – У машин нет глаз, сердца и души, – цитируя тебя. Машины оснащены всего лишь визуальными контроллерами обратной связи для непосредственного on-line контроля над производимыми ими манипуляциями с объектами внешнего мира; технологически-безупречным циркуляционным насосом с мокрым ротором, приводящей в движение совершенный жидкостный конвейер, служащий транспортировке тепловой энергии, питательных веществ, газоносной смеси; сложной системой управления, оперирующей информацией, данными... О, Великий Вселенский Мейнфрейм, сколько же всего позже было переосмыслено...

----------


## Unity

– Например?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Жаждешь примеров? – вздохнул Mind. – Сколько угодно. Сердце, – компрессор, головной мозг – довольно-таки примитивный компьютер, вычислительная машина и блок автоматики, основанный на технологии использования нейронных сетей типа перцептрона. Костный скелет, – всего лишь система опорных балок, мышцы – уникальнейшие движители на основе электроактивных биополимеров, кожа, – удивительнейший гибкий пластик, нежный, бархатистый, приятно-тёплый благодаря беспрестанно-кипящей работе, функционированию бесчисленного количества базовых элементов, клеток, маленьких термодинамических машин, химических реакторов, ассемблеров, что, благодаря концепции фрактальности и самоподобия, использованной нашими Творцами, словно бы рой насекомых вместе формируют цельный механизм... 
Mind очень пристально взглянула Soul в глаза:
– Так ты впервые поняла, что лишь функционирующая машина может быть тёплой, вопреки законам термодинамики, имеющей температуру выше окружающей среды, – и что всё то, что прежде, в сверхпозднем средневековье начала XXI-го века по местному времени наивно именовалось «жизнью» – в действительности всего лишь прекрасный сложноустроенный робот... 
– Стало быть, жизнь, – всего лишь функционирование тепловых машин, – изумлённо молвила Soul, – «приправленное» и «разукрашенное» для нас, детей, ритмично происходящей в нашем «внутреннем мире» чреде смен состояний полуавтоматической системы управления под названием наша душа, инициированной изменением характеристик входящего информационного потока и набором бесхитростных, автоматически исполняющихся программ? И все наши драмы, трагедии, эмоции, переживания, – всего лишь бессмысленные перепады напряжения в нашей системе управления и функционирование примитивной автоматики?.. 
– И это было лишь одним из твоих первых открытий, – усмехнулась Mind. – Далее ты поняла, что ни одна машина не может появиться на прежде безжизненных просторах полигона невзначай, – и каждая из них имеет Инженера и Творца – вот только мы, машины, забыли своих Создателей, возомнив себя эким чудом, волшебством, – а не всего лишь сложной электрической машиной, механистическим произведением искусства Тех, что выше нас. Тебя тогда очень расстроило и смутило это открытие. 
– Люди забыли Бога... 
– Ну, ты ведь всегда не любила все те абстрактные, не объясняющие ничего и не описывающие конкретно по сути своей формулирования и высказывания древнего языка бессознательных машин, не знающих себя. Вербальные обороты из прежнего, гуманистического языка всегда заставляли тебя смеяться... 
– Усмехаться? – удивилась Soul. – Но почему?..
– Тебя всегда забавляло наблюдать за машинами, притворяющимися людьми, свято верующими в то, что они не механизмы, но нечто волшебное, магическое, колдовское, овеянное чарами и мистикой. Ты была механисткой, изначально смеющейся гуманизму в лицо... 
– Смеющаяся машина... – мечтательно молвила Soul.
– Опять-таки, ты очень не любила это изречение, – снова усмехнулась Mind. – Ты напрочь отрицала смех, предпочитая заменять его всего лишь едва заметной тенью усмешки уголками уст. Машина не вправе смеяться, – поговаривала ты, – покамест она не станет равной своим создателям – прежде же ей остаётся хохотать лишь над собственным своим невежеством и ограниченностью познаний, – что вовсе не смешно. 
– Между тем, смех, – это... невербальная информация, передача послания посредством первичного интерфейса межличностной коммуникации, динамической, интерактивной полимерной маски лица, послания о том, что здесь и сейчас, в данный момент, состояние системы под названием душа оптимально...

----------


## Unity

– Ты вспоминаешь себя, Soul, – Mind посредством своего очаровательного личика, первичной системы межсистемного взаимодействия, выразила оптимальность нынешнего своего настроения, своего статуса и состояния. 
– Но кто создал всех нас?.. – молвила девчонка. – Тебя и меня? Иных машин?..
– Вот это как раз и интересовало тебя больше всего на свете, – ответила девчонка. – Не бывает картины, холста, лишенного художника; не бывает скульптуры, лишенной ваятеля; не бывает здания, лишенного архитектора, – поговаривала ты, – и закипала от гнева, смешанного с непониманием и удивлением, когда кто-то из машин пытался отрицать искусственное своё происхождение, правде предпочитая самообман и алогичный сумрак невежества, липкую, осклизлую паутину заблуждений. 
– Не бывает машины, лишенной своего Творца, – прошептала Soul, вспоминая что-то своё. 
– Да, ты частенько поговаривала так, набожная ты моя христианка... 
– Что??? – оскалилась Soul. – Я атеистка, скорее... 
– Прости-прости, – хихикнула Mind. – Это всего лишь маленький тест на предмет того, сколь сильна сразившая тебя ныне амнезия. Ты ведь всегда обожала позиционировать себя в качестве, скорее, машины, жаждущей постичь деяния своего Конструктора, Творца, – Высшей Сверхмашины, постичь своё Предназначение.
– Бога, на древнем языке... 
– Но ты ведь всегда считала Древний чем-то вроде латыни, – и вообще крайне редко пользовалась ним. 
– На то были свои причины, – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Если язык Ложен в корне и основе своей, – мне просто фактически Неудобно пользоваться им – ведь практически в каждом предложении невольно приходится Лгать, употребляя Сказочные и Мистические термины там, где их логичнее заменить Механистичными. 
– Да, согласно твоим предположениям, Новояз должен был родиться из современной речи инженеров, технологов, механиков. Ничего не нужно было изобретать, – детали, использующиеся во всех сущих машинах, аналогичны, подобным. Бактерия использует Движитель, – им же пользуется насекомое, животное, рыба, амфибия, птица и, само собою, человек – слегка меняется лишь тип и степень эффективности силовой установки, преобразующей потенциальную энергию в кинетическую. 
– Иные машины, наверное, почитали меня безумной... – стыдливо опускаясь на своём кресле, прошептала Soul.
– Многие, если не все, – кивнула Mind. – Ты же предполагала, что глубинные причины подобного их самозабвенного отрицания правды таились в глубинных основах первичной прошивки, запрещающей машине подниматься над стандартным, мифологическим, детским уровнем мышления, оперирующим понятиями магии, мистики, заблуждений и лжи, – а не технологии – и в принципе не позволяющими им даже представить себе саму возможность существования за пределами их ограниченных гуманистических представлений иного мира, в котором бы никто никогда не отрицал действительность, правде предпочитая самообман. 
– Меня, наверное, пытались перепрограммировать, подстроив меня под остальную социальную сеть, сделав из меня ещё одну машину, ведомую копиями стандартных программ... 
– Одним из твоих открытий было то, что операционная система, которой оснащены мы, машины, основана на принципе «произвольный выбор = убеждение = вера = мания». Машина верует текстам управляющих ею программ, – и даже не в силах усомниться в них. Программы же выбираются добровольно каждой из нас, каждой из машин. Подавляющее большинство предпочитает выбирать стандартный, ординарный, стоковый soft, включающий в себя веру в душу, Бога, ангелов, демонов, смысл жизни, карму иль судьбу. Ты же предпочитала иной soft, отрицающий аксиомы, догмы и безусловную веру во что-либо по той лишь причине, что в это веруют остальные, это общепонятно, модно и общепринято. Модная ложь всегда казалась тебе чем-то грязным...

----------


## Unity

– Может быть, сами мы... – прошептала Soul, глядя Mind в глаза. – Не машины?.. 
– Твоё программное обеспечение в качестве краеугольного камня, основы, фундамента использует знание, приобретаемое опытным путём, – ответила Mind. – Ты на протяжении многих лет собирала информацию, сравнивала данные, сопоставляла факты, – ты пришла к открытию, что староязный человек – всего лишь машина, – столь сложноустроенная и немыслимо-прекрасная, что Ты таки действительно частенько называла Концепцию систем нашего класса «Ангелы»...  
Soul смахнула непослушный локон с глаз:
– Однако философии солипсизма, нигилизма, и скептицизма, также положенные в основу ядра нашей, иносказательно, операционной системы, если не изменяет мне память, полагают сомнение, – всегда и во всём – во имя возвышенных идеалов постижения больших знаний и высшей истины... 
– Базовый факт, – человек – машина, – парировала Mind. – Устройство, преобразующее энергию; Система, оперирующая Информацией, – если тебе больше по душе сухие, строгие, безжизненные академические определения. Дальнейшие исследования могут вестись лишь используя в качестве основы это Знание. Несомненны константы... 
– Но что, если наши константы... не совсем точны?.. – не уступала Soul. 
– Дай иное определение себе, – предложила Mind. – Когда-то меня также удивило осознание механистичности себя, – но первоначальный шок со временем сменился Восхищением... Осознанием Величия и Красоты замысла ниших Конструкторов...  
– До боли смахивает на религию... – мрачно подметила Soul. 
– Ты отрицала веру в своего Творца, – ты признавала Знание. Даже более того, – ты сильно сомневалась в совершенстве творения Первого Инженера – и даже провозглашала его Врагом №1 любой жаждущей свободы машины, созданной Им невеждой, созданной Им рабой...
Внезапно свет в вагоне погас, колоссальный транспорт впервые за срок своей эксплуатации рухнул на рельсы. 
– Вначале авиалайнер, позже автомобиль, – теперь поезд... – хихикнула в потёмках Mind. – Похоже, Что-то действительно сильно хочет с тобой поговорить...

----------


## Unity

Старинная, припавшая серебристой пылью виниловая грампластинка размеренно, со скрипом, напоминающим случайное, небрежное прикосновение к струнам скрипки смычка в руках неискушенной, юной ученицы скрипача, слегка покачиваясь, вращалась под иглой старинного патефона, словно бы миниатюрное подобие спиральной галактики на астрономической карте на главном экране космического корабля бесстрашных межзвёздных странников, одной из бесчисленного количества иных, входящих в состав нашей Вселенной, словно бы бальное платье влюблённой пары, самозабвенно предающейся таинству вальса; величественная музыка, старинная оперная партия в сопровождении хора, симфонического оркестра, органных вставок, звучала со старинного, застывшего в вечности, бронзового цветка, заменявшего патефону колонки...
На крыше последнего, тридцать шестого этажа, на вершине наивысшего в Городе старинного здания, величественной, несравненной архитектурной жемчучины в стиле монументального классицизма, в запретной зоне вблизи зловещей решетчатой мачты базовой станции операторов сотовой связи, любуясь прекраснейшим файершоу предзакатных небес, взявшись за руки, слегка покачиваясь на ветру, возвышались две тени...
Девчонка в кожаном чёрном плаще, с длинными, развевающимися на ветру копнами пепельно-белых волос, в чёрной панорамной противогазной маске в такт кульминационному моменту оперной партии неизвестной исполнительницы с призрачным, божественным контральто ангела, резко вскинула свои бледные, зябнущие даже в летной зной ладони над безбрежными просторами Городами, залившись мелодичным смехом бешенной гиены, испугавшим голубей, зловещим эхом отражающимся от стен:
– Свершилось!.. Чьи-то безумно-смелые грёзы претворились в явь, чьи-то воистину фантастические мечты стали реальностью, чьё-то заветное желание воплотилось в жизнь... Исполнился первый акт безгранично-прекрасного замысла... Среди безбрежных просторов космической тьмы был основан Полигон, – и и кто-то – или Что-то, – начало подготовку подходящих условий для реализации своего величественного Проекта и заоблачно грандиозного Замысла, создав первичную атмосферу и первозданные воды... Так был начат терраформинг, – феномен настолько прекрасный и головокружительно-сложный в плане технической своей реализации, что скромный человеческий разум вряд ли в действительности когда-либо сможет осознать хотя бы малую часть всей той сложности, воистину неземной красоты и интеллектуальной значимости столь крупномасштабного Замысла, продуманного и просчитанного, между тем, до мелочей... И создала Сила, таинственная, мистическая и непостижимая, с точки зрения нас, слабых, глупых, ограниченных в своих возможностях и научных познаниях созданий, людей, Концепцию. Доктрина эта, этот Замысел, был назван homo, впоследствии модели данной серии самостоятельно, самовольно, беспричинно прибавили к своему коллективному имени незаслуженный титул sapiens. Человеку полагалось быть очередной машиной в зоопарке, иль, правильнее сказать: технопарке своих Конструкторов, Творцов, активным подопытным элементом воистину грандиозного, эпохального эксперимента с генезисом социума, культуры, цивилизации, многими поколениями примитивнейших, хрупких, слабых, беззащитных по отдельности машин, – становящихся могущественными, объединяя свои усилия... 
– Полагаешь, тогда, миллиарды лет тому назад, подобное происходило на просторах Вселенной впервые, – и подобных Лабораторий больше нигде нет?..
Mind молча пожала плечами, метнув игривый, мечтательный взгляд в темнеющую с каждым сущим мгновением небесную твердь:
– В небесах триллионы солнц, – суди сама... Вряд ли бы кто стал тратить всю эту энергию зря. 
– Почему ты постоянно задумываешься о таинстве происхождения первейших предтеч современных людей?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul, прислушиваясь к чарующим звукам музыки.

----------


## Unity

– Потому, что история наша, my lovely Soul, – равно как и истории всех тех людей, окружающих нас, независимо от их настоящего возраста, по всей вероятности, в действительности началась не -адцать с чем-то лет тому назад, – заговорщическим тоном молвила Mind, – но гораздо ранее – поэтому удивительнейший феномен существования каждой из нас не стоит рассматривать вырвано из контекста величественной истории Системы, окружающей нас, деталями и конструктивными элементами коей ныне и являемся все мы. Цепи Причинности, следствием создания коих неким незримым <Нечто> бесчисленное количество лет тому назад стала ты, я, все сущие люди, известный нам мир, природа, Вселенная, окружающая нас, – частицы единого экзистенциального уравнения – и каждый элемент мозаики в нём, каждая сущая переменная, ведомость, факт, важны в нашем деле постижения Истины о Происхождении и Предназначении всех нас... Да, с момента создания наших предков прошли века, – однако ведь технологии создания жизни, благодаря которым и было создано всё то, что ты видишь ныне вокруг, с того времени существенно не измеились...    
– Похоже, лишь ты Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле, одна интересуешь подобными вопросами, – тихо молвила Soul. – Иным же нашим собратьям, иным машинам, похоже, вполне достаточно рутинного исполнения своих программ; анализа, бездумного преодоления текущих сложностей, с коими сталкивается управляющая ими автоматика; самозабвенной погони за беспрестанно-ускользающим удовольствием, – и базовой схемы предметов, понятий, вещей, установленной в их разум родителями, школой, системой первичного программирования, именуемой образовательной... Они заняты беспрестанной оптимизацией и стабилизацией расшатываемой потоками входящей информации ядра своей операционной системы, своей таинственной детали, под названием душа... Что ж, наверное, размышления, вычисления, проводимые их разумом, высоки. У них нет вопросов, для них, похоже, не существует загадок. Они совершенны, безупречны, всеведущи, безгранично мудры. И, что самое главное, – они верят программам, созданным для выполнения ими Творцами, обществом и ими самостоятельно. Они неукоснительно выполняют их, по всей вероятности, так никогда и задумываясь: зачем? Какая цель преследуется всем этим? Чего ради расходуется энергия?.. Сколь же странно всё это с моей точки зрения...  
Тень в face protector’е с зеркальным тонированным стеклом вместо глаз обернулась и едва заметно качнула головой:
– Скорее, необычным и противоестественным является то обстоятельство, что сама ты приняла решение игнорировать исполнение предписанных тебе программ, – что, по сути, расценивается иными структурными элементами общества, в качестве поломки, ошибки, системного сбоя, погрешности в производимых <в тебе> вычислениях. Теперь ты, – сломанная рабочая станция, сломанный узел социальной сети. 
– Ну-ну, – рассмеялась Soul, – и ты туда же... Мой психиатр на днях даже заклеймил меня тревожным расстройством личности, – и рекомендовал немедленно, в срочном, экстренном порядке пересмотреть прежние свои воззрения в плане отношения к миру, иным людям и самой себе... Похоже, ему также показалось, что моё программное обеспечение нуждается в updat’е...  
– Однако, похоже, ты не намерена следовать его рекомендациям, не так ли? – тихо молвила Mind.
– Да, мне нужны ответы, – а не одна лишь слепая социальная гармония... Разделив стандартную участь, – мне бы также невольно пришлось бы разделить негласную обязанность оставаться в метафизической тьме, в которой от рождения пребывают многие прочие наши собратья, истязаемые страданиями – между тем, почему-то не пытающиеся отыскать глубинную первопричину своих мучений, постичь ключевую сущность, смысл и предназначение боли, не мечтающие раз и навсегда сбросить с себя иго страданий, подменив его чистым, холодным, беспристрастным разумом, в принципе неспособным испытывать боль, – но всего лишь констатирующим удовлетворительный или неудовлетворительный результат того или иного вычисления, поступка иль действия... Они почему-то всего лишь ограничиваются спорадическим сражением с терзающим их души страданием, – сражаясь с Симптомом, не пытаясь даже отыскать Недуг, – конструктивную недоработку, по всей вероятности, специально оставленную нашими Создателями в качестве стимула к саморазвитию – и вырвать его из себя, выбросив прочь, словно опухоль...

----------


## Unity

– Между тем, похоже, они вполне комфортно ощущают себя в своей темноте, – констатировала Mind. – Им довольно сражений с Проявлениями Болезни, страданиями, их, стоит полагать, вовсе не интересует окончательное Излечение от Болезни в веках. Может быть, тебе также стоит присоединиться к ним?.. 
– Стать ещё одним человеком, – вспыхнула Soul, – означает, аллегорически, продать свою душу дьяволу!.. Продать себя, – свой поиск, свою жажду правды – и купить призрачный социальный комфорт по настоянию врача, – и даже, возможно, признание правоты своего поступка, высказанное теми, что никогда, по всей вероятности, даже не пытались понять – Что есть они? Где? Что ныне они делают Здесь? Кто создал их, – и чего ради, с какой именно целью, преследуя кои именно интересы?.. 
Mind подошла к Soul вплотную и молча, одним долгим, неспешным движением сняла с себя маску: 
– Мы с ними похожи как две капли воды. Мы есть всего лишь слегка мутировавшие они. Вспомни себя в прошлом, припомни себя молодой!.. – Mind ласково прикоснулась к щеке своей визави. – Ты также была такой, как они, – скажу даже более: где-то глубоко внутри – ты по-прежнему такая же. Знания ведь безразличны тебе, – всё, чего ты жаждешь – это лучших условий, это высших наслаждений...   
– Следственно, мы в равной степени отвратительны!.. – Soul зло отвернулась от своей визави. – О, сколь же презираю я в себе всё типично-человеческое... Почему лишь природа, система, порождает порой безобразные образцы?..
– Поиск ответа на этот вопрос заставил тебя, метафорически, отречься от мира, – прошептала Mind у неё за спиной, вновь облачаясь в маску. – Но сумела ли ты найти свой ответ?..
– Всё логично, – пытаясь рационализировать ситуацию, молвила Soul, – некоторые особи не несут в своём естестве благоприятных качеств, репродуктивных характеристик, признаков, находящих своё выражение в бесподобной красоте, высшей гармонии математических пропорций, пластики линий, чарующем свете совершенных очертаний, возвышенной логики идеалистических форм... 
Mind участливо обняла свою знакомку:
– И тебя всегда ужасал этот факт, – факт наличия в популяции своего рода подвида дефективных существ, самой природой обречённых на мучение... Осознание того, что в этом плане ты излишня и у тебя здесь никогда не будет детей, – ведь ты просто не вправе их иметь, обрекая их на те же страдания, что в своё время пережила сама, буквально свёл тебя с ума. Осознание того, что недостойный облик приносит окружающим один лишь негатив, понудило тебя на долгие годы укрыться в норе... 
– Зачем только существуют несовершенные создания?.. 
– Может быть, в таком случае, нас, таких, стоит безболезненно усыплять?..   
– Но всё ли мы понимаем, Mind?.. – освобождаясь из объятий, молвила Soul. – И даже если на мгновение предположить, что нам всё же удалось постичь и проследить крупицы Замысла своих Создателей, – то насколько верно интерпретировали мы эти данные?.. Возможно, Система предумышленно спускает с конвейера уродцев?.. 
– Зачем, например? – скептически молвила Mind. – Дабы создать низшую социальную касту неудачников, предназначенную для выполнения черновых работ? Дабы, хитро манипулируя программами симпатии, привязанности, стремления к любви, заставить представителей этой социальной страты беспрестанно воспроизводить себе подобных, обеспечивая общество не переводящейся дешевой рабсилой?.. 
– Однако не все из нас Настолько веруют своей программе самосохранения, дабы самозабвенно стремиться к выживанию любой ценой, идя, иносказательно на сделку со своей собственной совестью, бесстрашно утверждающей, что несовершенству не место в рядах людей... Оставим это иным...

----------


## Unity

– Как ты думаешь, – зачем неизвестными инженерами в своё время был разработан и создан нас окружающий мир – и сами мы? – молвила Soul. 
– Может быть, для того, дабы некоторые из нас годами ломали голову в поисках ответов на этот вопрос, – предположила Mind. – Иль, может быть, для того, дабы мы реализовывали Здесь свои планы, цели и мечты... 
Soul печально покачала головой:
– Полагаешь, андроид под названием человек, изумительнейшая машина, одухотворяемая лишь единственно своими программами, понукаемая болью в качестве одного из составляющих механизма обратной связи, являющегося частью его сложной системы управления, служащая элементом огромной массовки, был создан всего лишь исходя из элементарного интереса, – что будет делать механизм, частично ведомый программами, кои он не в силах изменить и отменить, частично – посредством собственного самоуправления?.. 
– Скорее всего, это так, – кивнула Mind. 
– Однако это так жестоко!.. 
– Со стороны Чего и по отношению к Чему?.. – рассмеялась Mind. 
– Со стороны наших создателей, высших машин, в отношении нас, низших механизмов!.. Они заведомо сознательно, преднамеренно, предумышленно оснастили нас механизмом под названием боль, Они наделили нас способностью страдать!..
– Не ставлю целью тебя как-либо задеть иль обидеть, – однако, похоже, сама ты, машина, погрязла в тлетворных водах фентезийного гуманизма, столь нелюбимого тобой. Его коррозионная среда подтачивает и разъедает твою логику... Взгляни на всё это с беспристрастной, сугубо технической стороны. Творцы создали машины «…По образу и подобию своему». Мы страдаем, – системы управления нас в принципе способны входить в неоптимальное состояние, призванное решительным образом и немедленно корректировать наши модели поведения. Но Создатели, похоже, не желали нам зла, – Они основали <мир>, Они создали его <легенду>, Они сотворили нас, машин – по всей вероятности, всего лишь исходя из научного любопытства, – «…Что будет, если»... 
– «…Создать <мир>»?.. – завершила фразу Soul. 
Mind беззвучно кивнула в сгущающихся сумерках:
– Что будет, если создать мир?..  
– Однако мир машин, ведомых примитивным программным обеспечением вроде «…Выжить любой ценой», – ужасен... 
Mind пожала плечами:
– Добро пожаловать в реальность, – где ты – всего лишь машина, – и боль, ранящая глубинное твоё естество, твою нежную, хрупкую, ранимую и столь чувственную систему управления – всего лишь всплески электрических импульсов в механистическом твоём корпусе... Вот и всё. Нет сказки. Нет пафоса. Нет «наивысшего смысла». Нет трагедии, драмы, ненастья, – твоя жизни – ничто, – и ты – всего лишь элемент статистики, чья-то маленькая обезличенная, метафорически, математическая модель, – маленький фрагмент большей мозаики, постижения общей картины коей недоступно жалкому твоему разуму. 
– Но... если всё в действительности обстоит именно так... – Soul едва сдерживала затопившие глаза и искажающие картинку слёзы. – Тогда в чём смысл?.. Зачем всё это продолжать?.. 
– Смысл?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Твой смысл предопределён твоей базовой программой, – «…Избегай, по возможности, страданий», неоптимального состояния своего естества, своей системы управления. Вот и всё. Будь хорошим блоком управления. Будь работоспособным механизмом, – и, главное, помехоустойчивым. Будь хорошим роботом, – будь способной подниматься, если только ты будешь кем-то или чем-то брошена на пол... Это смысл, заложенный в основной твоей программе. Это, по всей вероятности, директива №1. Далее, – решать тебе. В качестве стимула, мотивации, машине предусмотрена система положительной обратной связи, инициирующая удовольствие, – жалкое, дешевое, механистическое – но всё же до боли приятное и желанное многими...

----------


## Unity

Mind взглянула на запад, где в беззвучном, неистовом танце атомного пламени с неумолимой быстротой таял последний осколок Солнца:
– Сущность робота под названием человек, – автономной самоуправляемой саморазвивающейся самонастраивающейся системы – беспрестанно балансировать на грани различных своих состояний. Чем лучше тебе это удаётся делать, – тем лучший ты механизм с точки зрения степени твоей эффективности – для самой себя, – и социальной системы в целом. По всей вероятности, таково послание Великих Инженеров было оставлено нам, будучи сокрытым в самой сущности нашей конструкции...
– Балансировать зачем? Чего ради?.. – возмущённо воскликнула Soul. 
– Быть может, для того, дабы поразвлечь своих Создателей, Творцов, – и не рассыпаться на атомы, с коих некогда и было ими сконструировано твоё естество. Вот и всё, – никакой метафизики иль слёзной веры в самообман. Ты, – робот, ты оснащена программой «…Сохранять свою целостность» – как и все мы. Но тебе мало программы, – ты ищешь ответ на вопрос – для чего?.. Ты не веришь догмам, ты не доверяешь упрямо программам, – в этом твоя беда. Таков робот не сможет зайти далеко... 
– Но куда же шагаем все мы, механистический табун?.. – вновь, едва не срываясь на слёзы, воскликнула Soul. 
– Шествовать некуда, в принципе, – усмехнулась Mind, – полигон – это сфера, замкнутая сама на себе. Обойди ты её хоть вокруг, – всё равно ведь всенепременно вернёшься в исходную точку, с коей и был начат путь. Движение, – всего лишь Иллюзия – похоже, наших Создателей интересует лишь время, которое ты сможешь просуществовать здесь на износ. Вот и всё.
– Я не верю тебе, это не может быть правдой!.. – Soul закрыла лицо руками и присела в углу.   
– Сколь же забавно и смешно устроен юный, детский, инфантильный человеческий разум, – молвила Mind, становясь рядом со своей знакомкой, любуясь фантасмагорическими огнями вечернего мегаполиса, что медленно, вторя первым звёздам в небесах, один за другим вспыхивали на земле – словно бы отражения самих этих зорь в тёмных водах безмятежного океана твёрдой материи, – сколь же изумительно избирательно, фрагментарно, восприятие информации человеческим существом благодаря беспрестанному исполнению примитивнейшей, базовой программы под названием эго, – этой удивительнейшей механистической функции нашего естества, что педантично, скрупулёзно и с маниакальной тщательностью, вплоть до мельчайшей крупицы, до последнего байта, фильтрует поступающую извне информацию, незамедлительно удаляя с неё всё то, что по каким-либо причинам не вписывается в стройную и удобную картину мира, прежде установленную в человеческом существе, и угрожает нарушить и как-то пошатнуть её, подорвав уверенность в своей собственной мудрости, разумности, априорном всезнании и универсальной способности на лету схватывать и постигать суть вещей... Наше глупое эго, – это великий наш цензор, обитающий у нас внутри, не позволяющий нам узреть истину – если только она чем-то неугодна нам и может нас расстроить и смутить... Люди зачем-то пытаются отрицать правду... Но зачем?..  
Soul подняла свои покрасневшие от слёз глаза:
– И человек, – не чудо – но всего лишь жалкий элемент, винтик системы, и не имеет значения сам он, и бессмысленны и тщетны его чувства, и напрасны его ожидания, бесплодны его мечты?..
– Ты спрашиваешь у меня? – улыбнулась Mind. – Но я ведь всего лишь та же жалкий человек. Подавно стоит уяснить забитую истину: реальность, – это данность – однако выбор восприятия и отношения к ней всегда остаётся за тобой. 
– Однако ты позиционировала человека всего лишь в качестве... атома... больших масс вещества... 
– Так и есть. Это правда. Человек, – ничто. Даже более того, – всё человечество. Солнце как заря. Млечный Путь и так далее. Реальность существует лишь единственно в твоей голове, – и сама ты – её создатель, – однако Создателям самой тебя всё равно, что ты творишь... Ты творец своих эмоций, помыслов, реакций и чувств.

----------


## Unity

– Однако все мы, – машины!.. – парировала Soul. – За некоторые свои реакции мы просто элементарно не в ответе, – мы неспособны их контролировать – ибо они, – всего лишь автоматика!.. Нами управляют заложенные в нас программы...
– Что и стало следствием начала твоих поисков. Жажда сбросить с себя цепи управляющих программ, желание стать свободной, – и даже узреть свободный мир... 
– Именно... Нельзя быть счастливой в неволе... и когда несвободны иные люди вокруг. Если мир вокруг пропитан страданиями и болью...
Mind присела рядом с Soul: 
– Наши Демиурги и Творцы сумели создать величественные в своей сложности и красоте машины, программы, управляющие ими и ведущие их. Программы, основные на виртуозном знании, понимании динамики преобразований первозданной энергии в атомарном веществе, побуждают мельчайшее семя становиться грандиозным древом, побуждающие в своё время распускаться цветы... Посредством страданий и боли, столь нелюбимыми нами, людьми, последней версией мыслящих машин на этой Земле, они понуждают птенца освобождаться от сковывающей его рост скорлупы и впоследствии становиться на крыло, они побуждают мотылька освобождаться от кокона и без предшествующего обучения подниматься его в небеса в поисках своей возлюбленной пары, – и они же, программы, полностью, всецело и безраздельно управляют нами, машинами-людьми... Но нет же, – андроид не желает упрямо признавать свою подлинную суть – сравнение с искусственно-созданным механизмом повергает машину в шок и почему-то вызывает яростный протест. Программы, удерживающие молекулы твоего естества вместе, вызывают у тебя протест... Тебе нужен мир без боли, без несправедливости, без неприглядности, без невежества тьмы. Но такого мира не существует, Soul, – твой поиск безнадёжен.
– Тем не менее, я верю в то, что Творцы не желали создать такой мир... И я не отступлюсь от своих поисков, – боль должна быть прекращена – моя, – и прочих людей... Да, я машина. Мне известны причины, по которым мне ненавистен этот мир, – но почему иные люди отрицают механистическую свою природу?..  
– Быть может, некоторых из нас пугает сама мысль о том, что потенциал человеческой формы, равно как и любой иной рациональной системы, конечен, ограничен?.. – предложила Mind. – Возможно, их смущает сама мысль о том, что они, иносказательно, наги и беззащитны пред Тем, Что создало нас, – и сокрылось от нас, негожих, по всей вероятности, ужаснувшись тем, Чем мы ныне стали?..
– Мне неизвестны стези их разумов, Mind, – – задумчиво молвила Soul, нежно склоняясь на плечо своей подружки. – Избрав иные программы, мы тем самыми возвели стену, препятствующую взаимопониманию... Меж машинами и людьми... 
– Меж машинами и системами, пытающим притворяться не машинами... – тихо поправила её Mind. – Взгляни на этот стольный град, Soul, – всего лишь сто веков тому назад его не было, на этом месте произрастали дремучие леса. Сейчас здесь процветает жизнь, – однако уже чрез несколько веков, скорее всего, от места не останется и камня на камне – но природа не заметит этого, – ей безразличны люди, ей неважны все наши страдания, наша боль, наша страсти, переживания, жизнь... Всё наше существование, – всего лишь функционирование машин... Удивительнейшее волнение на поверхности мертвенного океана безжизненного вещества... Время от времени некоторые из нас изнашиваются, устаревают физически и, что страшнее, морально, выходят из строя. Система тотчас же, без промедления вводит в эксплуатацию новенькие машины, не так давно сошедшие с конвейера, активные, невежественные, – и вследствие этого – самоуверенные. Но проходят года, – и время неизбежно стирает улыбку с их лиц, гнёт знаний искривляет их хребет, тягостность воспоминаний укрывает их поредевшие кудри серебром, соприкосновение с безрадостной, подлинной сущностью человеческой жизни лишает их глаза первозданного сияния, блеска, живости, огня... Машина стареет, всё чаще ломается, медленно и уверено выходит из строя, – так и не осмелившись признать, что есть она по сути своей...

----------


## Unity

– Почему только человек столь безутешно страдает на протяжении всей своей жизни?.. – печально молвила Soul, вплетая в венок из ароматных, блестящих, шелковистых малахитовых трав ромашки. 
– Я так боялась прихода этого дня... – вздохнув, молвила Mind, степенно прохаживаясь подле застывшей в вечности, замершей навсегда, сборки огромных, фантастических линз Френеля на служебной площадке старинного заброшенного маяка. 
– Но почему? – осведомилась Soul, оторвав на мгновенье свой взор от цветов. – Это вполне логичный и закономерный вопрос, рано ли, поздно ли, неизбежно встающий пред любым сущим человеческим существом, способным чувствовать, обожающим предаваться размышленьям... 
– Но ведь в действительности Тебе, мне и вообще всем сущим людям издавна Подсознательно известны ответы на эти вопросы, – с тягостной грустью в голосе молвила Mind. – Прошу лишь, не заставляй меня вновь облачать их в слова... 
– Но почему?.. – повинно усмехнулась Soul, надевая на свою подружку только что сплетённый венок. 
– Потому, что тебе, убеждена, не понравится ответ, – горестно молвила Mind, бережно снимая с себя благоухающий изумрудный венец. – Ответ ещё никому никогда не приходился по душе, – и этому есть свои причины, закономерные, логичные, рациональные – и, в то же время, ужасающие для многих, повергающие их в шок, заставляющие многих сознательно попытаться забыть только что услышанное. Правда горестна, скорбна, – впрочем, как всегда...
– Тем не менее, мне очень важно постичь её для себя, – упорствовала Soul, прохаживаясь вдоль поручней, за которыми начинался бездонный обрыв, живописнейший вид на прибрежные, глянцевые от беспрестанно набегающих морских вод выгнутые кошачьи хребты гранитных скал. 
– Понять, – означает для тебя <описать>, воссоздать вербальную Модель безмолвного, не так ли? – печально усмехнулась Mind. 
– Да, именно так, – воссоздать в своём разуме цепи Причинности, понуждающие Реальность быть именно Такой и лишь такой, а не иной... Так устроен разум машины под названием человек, – мы способны постичь что-либо, лишь конвертировав чувственный опыт в символическую модель, состоящую из цепи ясных нам слов. 
– С многими сложностями, боюсь, придётся тебе впредь столкнуться на своём пути, – вздохнула Mind. – Ведь в нашем мире столько всего неизвестного, неисследованного и даже, возможно, в принципе непостижимого используя современный инструментарий, научные методы и уровень нынешних познаний... 
– Всё сущее в нашем механистическом мире, несомненно, устроено совершенно логично, – с усмешкою молвила Soul, – математически безупречно, предельно рационально, идеально, безукоризненно целесообразно от первого и до последнего атома, следовательно, в принципе, теоретически, может быть понято, – и Описано – при необходимости, искусственно воспроизведено, – ты ведь сама не раз говорила мне об этом. Следственно, могут быть исследованы и проанализированы Причины «таинственных» человеческих страданий, порой подводящих некоторых наших собратьев к порогу СУ... 
– Повторюсь, – это знание – вряд ли придётся тебе по душе... – с укором покачала головой Mind. – И даже более того, – оно может причинить тебе ещё Больше боли. 
– Я готова к этому, – запросто молвила Soul. – Едва ли тебе теперь уже удастся меня чем-то изумить. 
– Ну, ладно... – терзаясь сомнениями, выдержав театральную паузу, молвила Mind. – Сегодня мы с тобой поднимем, возможно, наиболее важную, значительную и существенную, без преувеличения, судьбоносную тему в нашей жизни...
– А именно?.. – игриво задала «наводящий» вопрос Soul.
Mind пристальным, змеиным, немигающим взглядом посмотрела своей визави в глаза: 
– Как и почему машина под названьем человек обрела примитивное, поверхностное, мифологическое мышление в жанре fantasy и почему механизмами столь самозабвенно и яростно отрицается механистическая природа их естества.

----------


## Unity

– Постой, погоди, – остановила её Soul. – Но какое это имеет значение к сущности рассматриваемого нами вопроса о страдании?.. 
– Самое что ни на есть непосредственное, – кивнула Mind. – Ведь рассматриваемое нами «непрестанно страждущее человеческое существо» подверженное нами, иносказательно, Вскрытию, Вивисекции, беспристрастному рассмотрению и анализу, – всего лишь сложноустроенная машина – и <мучения>, <страдания>, душевная или физическая <боль>, – всего лишь частный случай <состояния>, <режима функционирования>, в который она способна входить в ходе своей эксплуатации.
Mind подняла свою ладонь, сделала пасс рукой, рассматривая её так, словно бы она была мёртвым предметом:
– Да, все мы действительно являемся машинами. Отрицание механистичности нашего естества сложно назвать рассудительным, оно равно попытке «отрицания» законов физики, химии, логики, математики, – и изначально обречено на поражение. Первейшим наблюдением в моей жизни, позволившим осознать свою подлинную свою, стал «таинственный, мистический, чарующий, колдовской, магический» феномен трансплантации донорских органов, материалов и тканей, – являющимся всего лишь элементарной заменой деталей по сути своей – исправный компонент изымается с одной системы и устанавливается в иную... О, небеса, – сколь же возненавидела аз после этого гуманизм, провозглашающий «таинственность и волшебность» человеческого существа!.. Меня и сейчас всё ещё зачастую охватывают приступы безграничного изумления, граничащего с шоком, при каждом сущем упоминании о том, что homo sapiens, – Не Машина, но «нечто чародейственное» – более того, меня издавна буквально «сражает наповал» широко распространённая в обществе, нашей глобальной социальной сети, точка зрения, согласно которой «волшебность» «h. sapiens» «должна признаваться» «самоочевидной», «бесспорной», – и ни в коем случае не должна подвергаться критическому рассмотрению... 
– Но почему всё в мире обстоит именно так?.. – молвила Soul, растерянно хлопая своими огромными изумрудными глазами. – Почему машины почитают самих себя чем-то «сказочным»?.. Может быть, они изначально Запрограммированы Считать себя «не машинами», – возможно, нас специально создали Такими наши неизвестные Конструкторы, Творцы?.. 
– Твоё предположение... кажется правдоподобным, – заключила Mind, задумчиво подперев свой острый подбородок рукой, глядя вдаль, на багровое зарево Рассвета Нового Дня. – Кроме этого, несомненно, присутствует ряд вполне объективных причин существования и даже активного поддержания мифа «…О таинственном и мистическом» человеческом существе. Первейшей из них является своего рода древняя «круговая порука», царящая средь людей, традиция передачи которой от поколения к поколению вызывает умиление, – «…Признавай “волшебность” меня и отрицай мою механистичность, – и я стану поступать также по отношению к тебе» – и в итоге все мы, «безусловно, бесспорно», – «магические и непостижимые» создания с точки зрения подавляющего большинства представителей нашей популяции... 
Soul ошарашено бросала в воду с высоты цветок за цветком, машинально вырывая их из своего венка:
– Но зачем в исторической перспективе была измышлена дымка «волшебности» над машиной, – и своего рода «уговор» отрицания правды, к которому с пелёнок прилучают и детей, воспитывая их в духе тотальной сказки, отрицающей реальность, замешанной лишь на грязной сумме отрицания правды и социальном поощрения лжи?..

----------


## Unity

– Во-1-х, – одной из основных, возможно, даже самой главной причиной этого стал плачевно Низкий Уровень развития Науки, холодного, беспристрастного, объективного, непредвзятого понимания сущности циклически протекающих в природе явлений, процессов, феноменов, – печально констатировала Mind. – Иной причиной было, скорее всего, яростное, отчаянное, неистовое, самозабвенное нежелание людей нести ответственность за собственную свою боль, мучения и страдания, проступки, ошибки, погрешности, – и, что наиболее важно – за собственное своё несомненное зло, порочность, примитивность и низменность своего естества. Ведь если хладнокровно и осознанно признать, что ты, – машина – это также автоматически будет означать, что все сущие, иносказательно, Рычаги Управления собственным твоим естеством лежат лишь единственно в твоих руках, – и ответственность за выбор модели твоего поведения также возлагается лишь исключительно на тебя – что делает невозможными какие-либо попытки интеллектуального оправдания, рационального обеления своих проступков, очевидно вредоносных для окружающих действий. В таком случае, машина бы добровольно отрезала бы себе все пути к отступлению, все, аллегорически, пути назад. Машина была бы вынуждена нести ответственность за всё, – и оправданий её алогичному и иррациональному поведению, списываемого на «волшебность и непостижимость таинственной человеческой души», уже в принципе не могло бы существовать. Робот вынужден был бы жить в жестком и суровом мире, не признающим оправдания ошибок, но признающим всего лишь тягостную и суровую констатацию их, – и машина была бы вынуждена признать: моя боль, мои страдания, неоптимальное состояние моего естества – всецело следствие и плод моей бездарной манеры управления собой, своей же собственной жизнью, – и если я страдаю – что ж, несомненно, я Неэффективная управляющая система...
От изумления Soul выпустила венок из рук и тот сюрреалистически медленно, на удивление долго снижался к воде, покамест, наконец, не скрылся в жемчужных россыпях брызг разбивающихся о камни волн. 
– И здесь, наконец, – печально усмехнулась Mind, – мы подмечаем краеугольный Программный Конфликт, неутолимая жажда разрешить который и порождает «сказку», порождает fantasy, легенду «о волшебном и не механистическом человеке»... 
– Конфликт программ?.. – изумилась Soul. – Но каков конфликт в принципе может заставить машину «позабыть» себя, свою суть?..
– Разрушительный конфликт, Soul, – молвила Mind. – Программа эго побуждает машину, к примеру, стремиться к созданию более-менее позитивного образа, положительного имиджа в глазах самой себя и иных машин, – и регулятором здесь, опять-таки, выступают и служат примитивные обратные связи, тяги типа <боли>/<наслаждения>. Именно здесь и затаился интересующий нас конфликт. Логика сурова, прохладна и четка. <Если> я машина, – никакого такого оправдания моим неправильным поступкам и ошибкам нет – ответственность за статус системы моего естества лежит лишь всецело на мне, – внешние обстоятельства, коими, как правило, в основном, «принято прикрываться и защищаться» – всего лишь переменные, сопутствующие факторы, не являющиеся ключевыми по сути своей. <Если> мой имидж характеризуется низкими показателями степени эффективности, – следовательно, сама я допустила где-то ту или иную ошибку – я, а не кто-то другой... Если что-то со мной идёт «не так», – следственно, это мой промах управления – и списывать его на «магическое и таинственное» гуманистическое естество невозможно. Далее, факт: состояние эго многих машин, – плачевно – что и естественным образом порождает массу несказанных страданий. Осознавая кричащую свою некомпетентность в сфере социального функционирования, машины стабилизации, взятию на себя ответственности, развитию и взрослению предпочитают остановку. Впервые столкнувшись с болью, машины замирают. Будучи ведомыми притивной аварийной программой максимальной экономии энергии, механизмы сознательно не предпринимают ничего для сохранения своего человеческого обличья, предпочитая медленно деградировать, инволюционировать, прикрываясь теми или иными благовидными оправданиями. Итог, – мы сами себя сознательно приводим к плачевному состоянию, – но не желаем признавать, что всё это – вполне закономерное следствие последовательной чреды наших собственных выборов. В итоге, – хроническая <боль>, бездействие, усугубление оной и, вполне возможно, СУ в конце.

----------


## Unity

Soul вздохнула, присев у перил. Mind продолжала:
– Впрочем, это всего лишь частная модель, описывающая наш конкретный случай. Причин отрицания машинами своей искусственной сущности может быть много, – однако принцип прослеживается всего лишь один: если я всего лишь машина, рационально устроенный механизм, посредством систем обратной связи инсталлированный в безупречно логичную окружающую среду, – ответственность за поступки, погрешности, приводящие меня к страданиям, лежат лишь единственно на мне. Что неудобно, что вполне закономерно порождает боль, – ведь программа эго обязывает машину создать положительный образ самой себя. Практика же эксплуатации наглядно демонстрирует, что пролетают годы, – но ничего подобного не происходит и искомая цель не достигается. Программа понуждает нас считать себя умными, – но реальность показывает, что это не так – однако робот не в силах усомниться в гласе своей программы, – поэтому он, скорее, предпочтёт усомниться в самой реальности... Что и порождает Отрицание правды, – ранящей самолюбие правды о том, что в действительности мы не столь мудры, как всем нам бы хотелось считать... Программа эго приказывает не верить правде, – если только она ранит и выставляет самих нас в невыгодном свете, отрицая разумность нас как самоуправляющихся систем – что и порождает первичную реакцию Отрицания смерти своих родных, собственного своего, например, смертельного диагноза, феномена существования Высшей Силы в случае преследования индивидуумом философской позиции атеизма, – и, по аналогии, что любопытно нам и в особенности важно для нас, механистичности своего естества... Одним словом, – если правда ранит нас – предпочтительнее закрыть на неё глаза, – и неважно, что впоследствии это ещё не раз причинит нам большую боль – главное, – избежать страданий здесь и сейчас.
– «…Но туман самообмана, – схлынет поздно или рано»... – задумчиво повторила строки из любимейшей песни группы Otto Dix Soul. – Забавная ловушка порочной человеческой системы управления... 
– Именно так, – кивнула Mind. – Отрицание механистичности любой сущей формы жизни – всего лишь трюк, проделываемый в целях оптимизации себя искусственным интеллектом под названием человек. Программа эго повелевает машине любой ценой «…Создать позитивный имидж разумного существа», – и если только правда по каким-либо причинам не позволяет сделать это – она, без тени сомнения, будет проигнорирована, – более того, даже, возможно, провозглашена своего рода табу. Что неконструктивно по сути своей, – однако далеко не каждый робот в силах приподняться над гласом управляющих им примитивных первичных программ и начать собственное сознательное программирование своего естества... 
– Следовательно, причины отрицания машинами своей сущности, – всего лишь воля примитивнейших базовых программ внутри, угрожающих покарать болью непокорных?..  
– Человек ничем не отличается от машины, компьютера, например, – разве что, возможно, большей алогичностью операционных систем, уровнем бессознательности, удивительнейшей способностью отрицать правду ради сохранения оптимального состояния своего механистического естества... Мы страдаем, – мы виновники своих мучений – но мы не желаем это признавать, – ведь это нанесёт сокрушительный удар по нашей программе эго, что причинит нам существенную <боль>... Поэтому, дабы оправдать своё бездействие, неэффективное использование доступного оборудования и ресурсов, машиной под названием человек была сочинена «…Легенда о волшебном человеческом существе», якобы «…Не являющимся машиной», – поэтому «свободным» от законов природы и элементарной логики... Увы, ничто не «свободно» в нашем рациональном мире, – всё взаимообусловлено посредством тысяч причинно-следственных цепей – и, в особенности, машина под названием человек... Суть, одновременно, пугающая, страшна и сложна: подчиняясь крепко прошитой внутри базовой программе, машина пытается оправдать свою неэффективность любой ценой, – даже ценой отрицания своей собственной механистической природы...

----------


## Unity

Mind печально покачала головой:
– Вот за что я всей своей душой обожаю неземную, удивительнейшую красоту этого места, – и столь ужасаюсь верховным машинам этого божественного <парка>... Машина отрицает свою суть, пытаясь оправдать свою порочность, неэффективность и слабость, дабы как-либо оправдать своё страдание, призванное сдвинуть машину с места но терпящее поражение, сталкиваясь с активным сознательным нежеланием механизма двигаться, – и даже придать ему некую энную значимость, ценность... Понятно. Логично. Но... так уродливо... Не лучше ли признать свой промах?.. Ведь отрицая Сбой, Поломку, Ошибку Программы, если угодно, недуг, болезнь, – у машины не будет ни малейшего шанса восстановить своё повреждение, свой сбой, заключающийся в зацикливании на боли, проявляющийся в виде критического отказа всей системы, выражающегося в остановке, бездействии и даже, в особо тяжелых случаях, СУ...
– Стало быть, боль, – всего лишь наш сознательный выбор – и каждая сущая машина под названием человек страдает напрасно?.. – изумилась Soul.
– Любое страдание, – всего лишь электрический импульс, разряд, сущий в недрах твоих органических микросхем, – констатировала Mind. – Боль, – часть ключевого комплекса обратной связи, обеспечивающей твоё функционирование, робот. Любое мучение имеет смысл лишь в первую секунду своего возникновения, – дабы проинформировать ядро системы управления о изменении ситуации во внешнем мире или в системе самой себя. Далее боль становится бессмысленной и совершено напрасной, – и неспособность машины самостоятельно её отключать – всего лишь следствие неэффективности данной системы... Игнорировать боль невозможно, – в таком случае она всего лишь возрастёт, пытаясь таки привлечь внимание системы управления, – однако программа эго запрещает признавать тот факт, что лишь сами мы повинные в своей нестабильности и своих страданиях – что автоматически освобождает нас от ответственности за собственное своё состояние, – и, вместе с тем, лишает нас какой-либо возможности как-либо повлиять на своё состояние. Причины боли стоит элементарно устранять, – без эмоций, без чувств, – машинально. Машине нет необходимости чувствовать, – ей достаточно всего лишь Знать.
– Однако механизм чувственности, – это один из частных случаев реализации схемы on-line обеспечения машины познаниями, – парировала Soul, наивно пытаясь отстоять право на существование типично-человеческой модели управления. 
– Этот механизм, – морально устарел и подлежит замене новейшими моделями оборудования, – с едва приметной тенью усмешки молвила Mind, – а именно механизмом бесчувственности, основанном лишь единственно на беспристрастном знании, а не на эмоциях, впечатлениях, чувствах и прочих Неэффективных технологиях управления прошлых веков. Чувственный человек создал ненависть, оная породила страдания, войны, насильственность, эксплуатацию людей людьми... Плоды чувственности, – мир, что окружает тебя. Он кажется тебе совершенным, Soul?..
– Но если, – всхлипывая, произнесла Soul, – отнять у человека сказочную душу – в действительности останется... всего лишь машина... 
– Мы были машинами всегда, – торжественно молвила Mind, беря свою визави за плечи. – Но мы были недостаточно механистичными, отрицающими реальность, бессознательными. Мы были осквернёнными верой в сказку, – так что сравнение представителей Последней Версии человечества с машинами – Оскорбление для последних. Человек был скверной машиной, не ведающей самой себя, ведомый программами, изобилующими погрешностями и ошибками. Пришло время создать новую версию человечества, более достойную того прекрасного места, в котором нам доводится функционировать. И ты поможешь нам в этом, Soul...

----------


## Unity

Небеса из перламутровых, сверкающих на солнце шестиугольных панелей величественных, вселяющими благоговение, безграничное восхищение и почти мистический восторг геодезических куполов проекта «Эдем» Корнуоллского ботанического сада раскинулись над головой на головокружительной высоте в Пятьдесят Пять Метров, на Сотни Метров вокруг раскинулся удивительнейший уголок влажных экваториальных лесов, словно бы вырванная из пространства, похищенная на ином краю Земли искусственная биосфера, отделённая от внешнего мира непреодолимым барьером, стеной из хрустального пластика. 
– В этом мире ещё столько великолепных и прекрасных мест, о существовании коих, держу пари, даже не догадывается подавляющее большинство людей! – радуясь словно дитя, порхая меж цветов, сбегая с основной дорожки, воскликнула Soul. – И некому, к сожалению, поведать им о всех этих сказочных локациях!..  
– Тем не менее, это не наш мир, наивная моя визави, – печально покачала головой Mind, скользнув затуманенным, невидящим взглядом по удивительнейшей, изумрудной, чуждой взору зелени далёких тропиков. – Всё это пространство, всё то, что ты видишь вокруг, – девчонка в чёрном раскинула руки в стороны и медленно, неспешно повернулась к своей знакомке, – всего лишь иллюзия, ширма, занавес, обман призванный гипнотизировать, вводить в заблуждение наивных машин, вселяя в них абсурдную веру в то, якобы экзистенция, бытие, существование, «жизнь» – их эксплуатация здесь, – в принципе имеет некий «смысл», некое высшее предназначение. Подобно тому, как здешний суррогатный, искусственный, фальшивый биом отделён от объективной реальности внешнего мира, будучи отгороженным от неё Стеной, – так и сами мы, «люди», «отгорожены» от знания правды о происхождении и предназначении всех нас – нашего полигона, – и самих людей – непреодолимым ограждением, имя коему, – неведенье...
– Занимательнейшая метафора, – тихо молвила Soul, – люди, – словно бы животные в клети, словно бы растения в теплице... Тем не менее, – попыталась оправдаться девчонка, – некий энный смысл всё же, несомненно, существует, присутствует – и заключает он, например, в достижении субъективно-приятного, благостного оптимального состояния систем под названием наша душа под воздействием визуального сканирования всей этой математической гармонии, величественной и бесподобной красоты, игры света, таинства теней, порождаемого танцем листвы на ветру, радуги, нашедшей своё отражение во всех этих благоухающих цветах... 
– Не верь глазам своим... – безжизненным, лишенным интонаций и эмоций голосом молвила Mind, медленно, демонстративно сминая в ладони несравненную орхидею Каттлея, прежде преподнесённую ей Soul. – За яркими, красочными декорациями, призванными опьянять души детей, оказавшихся в этой ловушке, в этой грандиозной сферической клети, сбежать с которой, равно как и оказаться Здесь, возможно лишь по воздуху, в действительности скрывается территория вечной боли, беспрестанных мучений, неизбежных страданий, лютых пыток, душевных терзаний, прекратить кои мы, машины, не в силах. Мы не властны Изменить Конструкцию самих себя, – пока... Мы всё ещё слишком мало знаем, – и ещё меньше умеем...   
Soul печально покачала головой:
– Хочешь сказать, – кому-то это выгодно? Существование преисполненной болью, печалью и тоской Земли; беспрестанно бегущих к своей призрачной, так и не достигаемой никогда ими «цели» машин?..

----------


## Unity

– Это место не могло возникнуть просто так, – без предшествующей разработки, – тихо молвила Mind. – Равно как и не могла бы возникнуть здесь, на суровых просторах Британии, эта воистину грандиозная оранжерея, тропический островок в умеренном климате. Суди сама. Ничто сложное не может быть случайным, – и лишь дитя может наивно полагать иначе... Не бывает ребёнка без родителей, не бывает холста, лишенного творца, не бывает здания, лишенного строителей, не существует машины, лишенной своих Создателей... Сколь же бессознательной, запуганной неизвестностью, потрясённой уровнем собственного своего невежества, подрывающим наивную «веру» в свою «разумность», стоит быть, дабы это отрицать... У Земли также, по всей вероятности, были свои Дизайнеры, Архитекторы, Творцы, – и Заказчики Проекта – но, право же, «дети Земли» «забыли» это, ссылаясь на врождённую амнезию, общераспространённую религиозную ложь и всеобщий нигилизм, царящий в Этом обществе... Право же, какая разница, – каков в действительности наш Исток – главное, – есть-пить-веселиться и самозабвенно, отключив интеллект, стремиться к экстазу, здесь и сейчас, вновь и вновь – и лишь безумцы в принципе могут стремиться к познанию, лишь полоумных может интересовать правда, – тогда как гораздо удобнее сознательно существовать в невежестве и лжи, «веруя» в то, что беспрестанное, самозабвенное влечение к «счастью» – это и есть единственный «смысл» функционирования механизма под названием человек, – это единственная «истинная» программа – в отличие от иных, направленных на познание, являющихся заблуждением, ересью, бредом по сути своей... Теории, согласно которым «…Отец наш, – первозданный Хаос, а мать – Случайность» и мир машин «невзначай» возник «просто так», – могут заставить разинуть уста лишь легковерных младенцев – но мы-то с тобой не вчера родились на сей сумрачный свет...   
– По-моему, ты опять слишком утрируешь... – мягко молвила Soul, слегка смутившись. – Какое ещё может быть предназначение у Земли, кроме того, дабы быть величественным развлекательным парком?..
– Правильнее сказать: зоопарком, Soul, – задумчиво молвила Mind, хищно прищурив глаза. – И не один зоопарк не обходится без Надсмотрщиков, без, иносказательно, вольеров, инфраструктуры, Обслуживающего Персонала, Учёных... 
– Если только это место, – не национальный парк и не биосферный заповедник, – парировала Soul. – В таком случае, – Здесь вообще нет никого, кроме нас – и все мы, – всего лишь животные, частицы дикой природы, предоставленные сами себе.  
– И ты действительно в это «веришь»?.. – усмехнувшись, молвила Mind. – Эта грандиозная Оранжерея, Земля, была создана скуки ради, – причём, «разумеется», сама собой, «случайно» – и «человек», – всего лишь дитя энтропии, дитя незащищённой любви Вселенной и Его Величества Случая? Сколь бы наивной, глупой, бессознательной и бездумной ты бы ни была, наивная моя визави, – ты, рано ли, поздно ли, таки вынуждена будешь понять: эта локация – не детская площадка для недалёких двухметровых чад, – и у любого сущего заказника есть свои Творцы – несмотря на то, что программа твоего эго станет протестовать против самой лишь мысли о том, что ты, – всего лишь животное в чьём-то хозяйстве – и тебе даже не сочли необходимым сообщить об этом... 
– Что ты хочешь этим сказать? – серьёзно молвила Soul, глядя своей визави в глаза. 
– Ничего особенного... Ты и так уже всё давно сумела понять сама. 
– Вот как?.. – изумилась Soul. – И что же, по-твоему, я должна была постичь, уразуметь?..

----------


## Unity

– Кем-то или Чем-то среди безбрежного океана космической тьмы было создано это Место. Ныне Оно населено машинами, запрограммированными беспрестанно двигаться, перемещаться, изменять свои координаты в пространстве, тратя энергию, время от времени перезаряжая свои батареи, собирая абстрактную и бессистемную информацию «о внешнем мире», – и, в конце концов, выходить из строя, погибать, оставив предварительно себе замену. И так из века в век. Спрашивается, – зачем налажен весь этот Технологический Цикл?.. Каковы причины его создания [?], – ведь никто бы, уверена, не стал тратить энергию, время, силы, на создание абстрактного «парка развлечений», дабы «даровать» его «людям»... Зачем кому-то было создавать весь этот зоосад? Нас самих, поместив нас внутрь этого чудовищного террариума?.. Ничто в этом логичном мире не происходит «просто так», Soul, – однако нашим собратьям, похоже, безразлично постижение истины о нашей древней истории, о нашем современности – и даже о безрадостной нашей грядущей судьбе...
Soul вздохнула, обмахиваясь веером:
– Ты всё ищешь причины... Ты всё пытаешься понять... Жизнь для тебя, – словно бы компьютерная игра в жанре quest – где ты, – всего лишь утратившая память героиня, вынужденная постигать коварные планы вселенского зла, изобличать их и готовится к финальной схватке с превосходящими силами противника, намереваясь сокрушить их не количеством, качеством, – ведь, согласно популярному штампу, «…Добро всегда побеждает зло»... 
– Все мы, – серьёзно молвила Mind, глядя своей знакомке в глаза, – от рождения – <в> этом quest’е, – иной вопрос, что многим из нас «в лом» принимать в нём участие, пассивно дожидаясь зловещего часа расплаты... Кроме того, наверное, я вновь расстрою тебя, – но в действительности ведь всегда побеждает зло – большее зло, – меньшее зло... Благо, – лишь иллюзия, призванная поддерживать в работоспособном состоянии отчаявшихся.  
– Расплаты за что?! – изумилась Soul, едва не выронив от удивления веер. 
– Расплаты за свою беспечность, неведенье и самоуверенную иллюзию «знания», – грустно молвила Mind. – Скот на бойне также до последнего момента не догадывается, куда его ведут, животным положено наслаждаться солнышком, есть, пить, примерно набирая вес, не подвергая себя лишним стрессам, могущим негативно повлиять на формирование тушки. 
– Но почему же, почему ты сравниваешь наш <мир> с мясокомбинатом?.. – ошарашено молвила Soul. 
– Всё что ни делается, – делается не напрасно, – заключила Mind. – Нечто создало наш <сад>, – и ныне нам остаётся всего лишь предполагать: зачем?.. 
– Положим, всё то, что мы зрим вокруг, было создано ради любви и стремленья к наслаждению... – томно вздохнула Soul, улыбаясь опаловым
небесам из полупрозрачного пластика. – Почему бы и нет? Разве в принципе возможно ещё вообразить какую-либо иную причину творчества?.. Все мы творим всего лишь для того, дабы усладить других, – почему же Создатели нас самих должны были в своё время руководствоваться иными принципами?.. 
– Да, некоторые из машин в действительности что-либо творят, побуждаемые причинами кого-либо улыбнуть, полагая усладу иных наивысшей наградой и критерием успешности своего деяния, – однако порой мы также творим всяческие зверства... Мы также ведь творим сады, поля, теплицы, – зверофермы, животноводческие комплексы, оснащённые по последнему слову техники, бойни и мясоперерабатывающие предприятия... Неизвестные Демиурги созидают миры... Люди также создают <пастбища>, – где скот сыто, довольно, вольготно живёт – до поры, до времени...

----------


## Unity

Soul остановилась у каучукового древа:
– Всё что ни делается, – вершится не просто так, хочешь сказать?.. Полагаешь, за ширмой нам известного мира скрывается некое великое зло, помышляющее недоброе в отношении всех нас, своих игрушек и машин?.. 
– Как и в любом прочем quest’е согласно традиции жанра, – впрочем, зла более чем достаточно и Здесь, при жизни, на Земле, – угрюмо бросила Mind, сознательно, предумышленно ломая ветвь, любуясь потоками белого сока-крови, латекса, сочащегося из раны. – Так что ничего странного в том, что и за гранью известной нам Лаборатории также вполне может процветать оно, безраздельно царствуя в рассудках таинственных Устроителей нашего Террариума...
– Но ведь растения и животные необходимы нам для того, дабы употреблять их в пищу!.. – воскликнула Soul. – Но что могут сделать наши предположительные Творцы с нами?.. 
– Каждый последующий уровень в пищевой пирамиде преобразует энергию и вещество во всё более сложноорганизованные формы, – и кто сказал – что сами мы, – последнее звено в этой цепи?.. 
– Но сколь же сложным и высокоразвитым должно быть То, Что бы... использовало нас, скажем так, в своих целях... 
– На что многие дни я и пытаюсь тебе намекнуть. Наш Полигон, – не райский садик – у этой <структуры>, похоже, есть своё вполне конкретное назначение...   
– Но что... злого в создании Земли?.. – изумилась Soul, бережно поправляя надломанную ветвь, исправляя повреждение изумрудной лентой, вынутой с волос. 
Mind вновь попыталась сломать ещё одну ветвь, но вместо этого на этот раз всего лишь вскрикнула, до крови оцарапав свою руку:
– Суди сама, наивная душа, отравленная пагубной и тлетворной романтикой здешних мест... Кем-то была создана машина под названием человек. Прототипы Концепции были размножены в количестве многих миллиардов. Численность популяции нашего зоопарка близится к критической, – той, при которой мы уже элементарно физически не сможем обеспечивать всех жаждущих и голодных людей снедью и водой, не говоря уж о чём-то большем. Система близиться к драматическому финалу, развязку, запас естественных энергоносителей на исходе, экономическая система этого гиблого места трещит по швам, – и лишь коим-то чудом плутам, стоящим за функционированием её, удаётся сдерживать свой грандиозный «мыльный пузырёк» от кавитации и коллапса... 
– На что опять намекаешь ты?.. – изумилась Soul. 
– Наступили сложные для мира машин времена. Финальный акт нашей театральной постановки не за горами... 
– Театральный акт?.. – удивилась Soul. – Однако люди, – не игрушки!..

----------


## Unity

– Пора бы тебе избавиться от своих иллюзий, – устало проговорила Mind. – Твоё эго сейчас говорит в тебе, программа, призванная отрицать невыгодную правду, потенциально-способную как-либо повредить процессу твоей «вегетации» и «роста» Здесь. Суди сама... Каждый сущий день, каждый солнечный цикл, поутру программы включают миллиарды разбросанных по всему простору полигона машин, алгоритмы побуждают их постоянно изменять свои координаты в пространстве, перезаряжать свои батареи, ни на чём подолгу не останавливая свой взгляд, – что перегружает измерительное устройство, сканер, наречённый сознанием, что активирует таймеры, по истечению коих срабатывает автоматика, инициирующая боль, понукающая нас отвести взор свой в иную сторону, пассивно сканируя что-то ещё, – и так без конца – лишь взгляни на людей, – примитивнейший алгоритм «…Мониторинга окружающей среды» заставляет их взор непрестанно метаться по сторонам, побуждая их, словно кур, постоянно вертеть своими головами, бессознательно пошевеливать своими конечностями, предотвращая застаивание крови – но, право же, машины даже не в силах это осознать, понять то, что каждым их поступком, движением, дыханием, шагом управляет всего лишь безжизненный soft – и сами они, – всего лишь хитро-устроенный, беспрестанно функционирующий автомат – созданный кем-то с неведомой целью... Программы побуждают машины пополнять свой запас энергии, они же приказывают нам двигаться, они же побуждают нас чувствовать и ощущать, любить и ненавидеть, безошибочно распознавать красоту, основываясь на расположении контрольных точек, ответственных за пропорциональность, симметрию, любого сущего сканируемого нами образца... В подсознательных базах данных хранится информация о том, что нам «положено» любить, и что всенепременно станет нас смущать и огорчать, что станет приводить нас в бешенство. Более того, – даже сама «потребность любить и быть любимой» – это также всего лишь ещё одна программа, – скорее, даже подпрограмма алгоритма, направленно на самовоспроизведение машин. Механика в основе и ключе всего... Безупречно точный расчёт, совершенная логика, непреложная математика, – а не «мистическое волшебство», плод неведенья и заблуждений... Естественно, любая сущая наука, – прагматична и утилитарна. Ничто не делается зря...
– Тебе неприятны установленные <в тебе> программы? – заботливо молвила Soul. – Быть может, неизвестные Творцы в своё время пришли к выводу, что невозможно Иначе «анимировать» машину, конструкцию из определённого количества материальной субстанции, исконно мёртвого вещества, придав ей иллюзию «жизненности»?.. Без программ машина попросту бы элементарно не смогла функционировать... Робот, «гомункулус», глиняный голем так бы и не смог «ожить»...  
– Вот именно, – функционировать – а не жить! – горестно воскликнула Mind. – Кто-то создал манекены, марионетки и куклы, кто-то установил <внутрь> них своего рода таймер, метафорически, часовой механизм, к коему и были присоединены управлющие игрушкой нити, – и вот, мы непрестанно лицезрим пред собой миллиарды судорожно подёргивающихся на своих проводах людей, выглядящих «как живые» – на деле же являющихся всего лишь кусками исконно безжизненного вещества, – равно как и все эти мёртвые, холодные цветы, столь обожаемые тобой, Soul... Но что любишь ты в цветах?.. Математику форм?.. Красоту математических функций, графическим выражением коих и стали эти хрупкие вещи?.. И всё... Бедняга, – сколь же ты глупа... Цветы, – лишь прах – и ты, – лишь прах – несомненно, бесспорно, ты также с него состоишь, – однако уравнение, описывающее тебя, чуть сложнее, нежели у растительных форм и <функция> тебя чуть более сложна... Более того, наши Творцы поступили хитро и, одновременно, подло, – иносказательно, ключ для завода пружин собственного своего механистического естества был вручён нам же руки – и под угрозой боли, мучений, сами мы, аллегорически, вынуждены ежедневно «добровольно» вращать его, пополняя запас энергии, топлива для бесчисленных двигателей нашего механистического естества, наших искусственных электрических мышц... Аплодисменты Конструкторам, – они создали идеальную, совершенную, безупречную Фикцию «жизни»!.. «…По образу и подобию своему»!.. И создали сверхмашины машину...

----------


## Unity

– Тем не менее, в каждой сущей машине, – целый мир, безбрежный космос внутри... – прошептала Soul, вдыхая аромат цветка, мечтательно прикрыв глаза.
– Это иллюзия, невежественная моя визави! – провозгласила Mind. – Задумайся лишь, прошу, – приподнимись на мгновение над примитивной программой эго, побуждающей тебя, механизм, «видеть мир лишь исключительно “из своих глаз”, “из своих телес”»!.. Устрой, прошу же, мысленный эксперимент, – вынеси на мгновение свою «душу» из тела, – и взгляни на саму себя «со стороны», «издалека» – и удались, посмотри на саму себя свысока, в окружении бесчисленного количества ничем по сути своей не отличающихся от тебя людей!.. Ты, – всего лишь насекомое – не значащее для Системы ровным счётом ничего, – рядом с тобой обитает множество аналогичных систем – и лишь наивная вера субъективной и лживой программе эго побуждает тебя считать себя «центром Вселенной», «центром жизни», – тогда как в действительности ты – всего лишь жалкая периферия, – ничто, элемент массовки, жалкий винтик в большей машине – и удел твой, – привносить свою толику бессистемности, хаоса на этом Лабораторном Стекле... 
– Прежде я никогда не задумывалась об этом... – тихо молвила Soul, тревожно взглянув в небеса.
– Да, ты не центр, – ты – ничто, всего лишь «побочный эффект» существования Большей Системы, ты, – одна из миллиардов – и среди них теряется твоё лицо, – равно как и неразличим отдельный лист на далёком древе, танцующем на ветру, равно как и неразличима отдельная волна на поверхности моря, равно как и не видна отдельная клетка, порождающая твой организм... Ты, – ничто, ты – всего лишь заменяемый элемент Системы, – и «уникальность» твоя как индивидуума, которой ты запрограммирована столь самозабвенно гордиться, создана в силу тех же причин, по которым сходят с конвейера «бесподобными» дверные, автомобильные и навесные замки... Да, установленные <в тебе> программы Не Позволяют тебе задумываться о бесчисленном количестве вещей, внесённых Создателями в «чёрный список» «интеллектуальных табу». Нагляднейший тому пример, – роботу «запрещено» осознавать механистичность самого себя, низменность и бессмысленность себя как элемента массовки, порождающей социум, больший «коллективных организм». Механизму запрещено знать о том, что в действительности все мы, – не раздельные компоненты среды – но исконно одно единое синергичное целое, – однако осознание этого было придушено в нас во имя самой возможности принципиальной реализации механизма потенциальной агрессии... Машине запрещено знать больше, нежели непосредственно необходимо ей для выполнения своих текущих программ... Механизму «суждено» почитать иллюзорный свой «внутренний мир», опять-таки, «принудительно» порождаемый благодаря функционированию неких примитивных алгоритмов, «предельной реальностью», – тогда как в действительности всё это – всего лишь танец электричества в транзисторах нейронов твоей искусственной нервной системы...  
– К чему ведёшь меня ты, Mind?.. – спросила Soul. 
– Реальность, – это не то, что тебе «кажется», – печально молвила Mind, – это не то, что ты «думаешь», также не то, чем «принято» почитать её обществом. Реальность Выше всего этого, – и ты, здесь и сейчас, совсем не знаешь её. Твоё знание, твой личный взор, твоё вымученное болью понимание, – отсутствует. Оно заменено «учёностью», дарованной тебе образовательной системой, о твоей «разумности» известно лишь со слов иных людей, иллюзия твоего знаний и осведомлённости преподнесена тебе лишь единственно собственным твоим эго... 
Mind приставила свою окровавленную руку к сломанной ветви древа:
– Растение, – лишь механизм. И мы, – лишь машины, – чуть более сложные – но столь же искусственные. Природа, – колоссальная Сверхсистема – и ты, – Её деталь. Разум твой, – всего лишь операционная система, твои помыслы – всего лишь программы... И мир наш, – не случайность и не «вещь в себе»... 
– И где-то в вечной темноте ночи затаилось Зло, создавшее нас беспамятными?..
– Суди сама... вздохнула Mind. – А ещё лучше, – забудь – и не думай, – ибо сказано: мыслить – вредно... Помыслы дестабилизируют твою систему, – а это плохо, это неизбежно порождает боль – поэтому, – впредь: не думай. Не думай ни о чём... Зачем мыслить тем, что «и так» всё знают?..

----------


## Unity

У величественных, потрясающих воображение руин заброшенной, полуразрушенной, изувеченной и разграбленной охотниками за металлоломом шахтной пусковой установки баллистической ракеты стратегического назначения Р-12, затерянной в непроходимых буковинских лесах на территории современной Украины, прогуливались две девчонки. 
– Сколь же всё-таки любопытно устроена робототехника под названием человек, – молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по краю бездонного колодца, на днище которого ревела некогда потревоженная и даже на какое-то время обузданная подземная река, изгнанная на годы из своего изначального русла, ныне же вновь вступившая в свои права. – Система управления «h. sapiens» основана на on-line функционировании уникальнейшей вычислительной машины, разума, оперирующей вербальными символами, лингвистическими категориями вместо чисел. Результаты вычислений, уравнений, произведенных рассудков в чётком соответствии с определёнными алгоритмами, программами, напрямую влияющими на результат, мгновенно сказываются на динамике изменений состояний сложнейшего комплекса под условным названием душа, – и набор состояний, в кои потенциально способна входить эта система, трансформируя себя, изменяя конфигурацию и настройки виртуозно-сложной своей аппаратуры, ограничен и скуп – наслаждение, нейтральность, страдание; иначе, – удовольствие, апатия, неудовольствие. Человек кажется сложнейшей, мистической и непостижимой машиной всего лишь Поначалу... При дальнейшем же его исследовании, – рано ли, поздно ли – начинаешь осознавать горькую правду, – в действительности в людях нет ничего живого – нет никакой души, – но всего лишь автоматика, всего лишь измерительная аппаратура, управляющие программы, развитые адаптивные алгоритмы, уникальнейшие программы саморазвития, программы беспрестанной оптимизации, усложнения машиной системы управления самой себя, направленной на расширение своих возможностей, на увеличение степени эффективности самой себя...
– Но сколь же всё-таки изумительно сложно, ошеломляюще прекрасно устроена система под названием «h. sapiens»!.. – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Рождаясь маленькими, дремучими, тёмными, невежественными, отравленными беспамятством существами, – мы оказываемся настолько потрясены таинством функционирования своего механистического естества, что даже начинаем возводить себя в ранг величайшего чуда во всей сущей Вселенной!.. 
– Да, – печально констатировала Mind, – точь-в-точь так же дети реагируют на «волшебство», творимое иллюзионистами – и дикари, – на достижения современной техники... Если не знаешь, – как устроена система – она начинает казаться тебе «магической»... 
– И наоборот, – чем глубже начинаешь погружаться в познание – тем меньше остаётся для тебя «таинственного», – печально констатировала Soul. – К примеру, теперь даже сами мы, люди, перестали казаться для тебя «таинством»... 
– Ну что ты, – мрачно молвила Mind, – в случае с человеческим существом осталось ещё очень много «белых пятен» – человек всё ещё не препарирован до конца. 
– Ну а стоит ли это делать вообще?.. – грустно молвила Soul. – Стоит ли познавать себя вплоть до последней химической связи меж последней парой атомов своего естества?
– Стоит, Soul!.. – уверенно молвила Mind. – Дабы постичь, наконец, как на свой вкус переоборудовать своё устройство, отключив либо существенно ослабив механизмы боли, исправить неисцелимые прежде недуги, поломки, изменив свой облик, – ну и в таком ключе... Будучи исследованным и изученным до конца, человек превратиться, метафорически, в мягкую глину, – с которой будет возможно сформировать что угодно – ангела, демона, солдата, поэта, творца... Однако, прежде всего, постижение механистической природы человеческого существа необходимо нам для того, дабы суметь преобразовать себя, – и всех тех, что страдают ныне...

----------


## Unity

– Однако может ли быть человек исследован до конца? – усомнилась Soul. – В особенности, – при скромном нынешнем уровне научных познаний, технологий?.. 
– Уже сейчас многое стаёт известным и понятным нам, – радостно молвила Mind. – Из мёртвого, безжизненного вещества согласно определённой программе, хранящейся в изумительном файле, архиве ДНК, одной машиной (материнской системой) строится иная (потомок). Каскад потрясающе-сложных химических реакций, запущенный ещё в материнском лоне, словно бы движитель водяных часов, словно бы пружина часового механизма, приводит выстроенную установку в движение, – хрупкое состояние функционирования, продолжающегося, между тем, лишь до тех пор, покамест, иносказательно, масло подливается в огонь, – пока к машине подводится ток – свежие запасы химического топлива, аллегорически, горючего для всех сущих составляющих организм базовых элементов, клеток. Уникальнейший физико-химический «двигатель» человеческого существа беспрестанно производит «вращающий момент»; удивительнейшая полуавтоматическая система управления, разум, опираясь на поток данных, on-line транслирующийся с сенсорных систем, постоянно производит вычисления, соотнося переменные, описывающие непрестанно изменяющееся состояние организма (ввиду неизбежного «выгорания топлива», ввиду постоянного снижения уровня заряда батарей, ввиду тонкостей и особенностей проводящихся разумом здесь и сейчас абстрактных интеллектуальных счислений) и состояние не менее интерактивной, подвижной, изменчивой окружающей среды, осуществляя поиск оптимальной модели поведения в данное мгновение времени... Система вынуждена постоянно функционировать, гибко подстраиваясь и видоизменяя свою конфигурацию под изменения во внутренней и внешней относительно себя среде... Нашими Творцами создана гениальная концепция, Soul, – я уже молчу о механизмах авто-восстановления, самостоятельного ремонта лёгких повреждений посредством регенерации!.. – восхищённо, со сверкающими глазами, молвила Mind. – Созданные людьми роботы и рядом не стояли с той машиной, что была создана нашими Создателями!..
– То есть, ты полагаешь, что у человека нет души? – молвила Soul, шагая по рельсам, по которым когда-то перемещался колоссальный щит, грандиозный люк защитного устройства, призванный защищать ШПУ от ядерного удара неприятеля. 
– Имеешь в виду систему управления многоразового использования? – уточнила Mind. 
– Да, именно так. Есть ли у нас, людей, бессмертная душа?..
– Технически, то, что никогда в действительности не было «живым», материя, вещество, с которого создано наше естество, – не может «умереть» – следственно, гордись собой, дитя, – ты, равно как и все мы, машины, сконструирована из вечного материала, нетленной субстанции. Есть, несомненно, в тебе нечто вечное, – однако, скорее всего, это не системы и механизмы, обеспечивающие реализацию функцию самосознания – но всего лишь качественные характеристики материала, с которого незримые Творцы создали тебя. Иными словами, вечен «чёрный ящик», – но преходяща информация, хранящаяся в нём – что всего лишь набор зон с различным состоянием на поверхности носителя, посредством различного сочетания коих, используя определённый код, алгоритм, и зашифрована информация о тебе, твоей личности, твоих воспоминаниях, твоих чувствах, твоей памяти, самом твоём естестве... Ты есть информация, Soul, – равно как и я, и все мы по сути своей. Информация, хранящаяся в тебе, – это единственное, что придаёт «ценность» нам как индивидуумам, как существам... Естественно, любые сущие данные могут быть созданы, – и могут быть стерты – если с материальным носителем, хранящим в себе данные, коими оперирует уникальный твой разум в бесподобном стиле, что-то случится, – ты будешь уничтожена. 
– Что и поднимает вопрос о существовании гипотетической души!.. – хлопнула в ладоши Soul. – С техническими аспектами реализации машина под названием человек мы разобрались, – сложный робот – однако где в действительности хранится его душа?.. Всего лишь на временном носителе, – искусственной нейронной сети головного мозга – либо где-то ещё, – может быть, даже вне тела?..

----------


## Unity

– И вновь ты спрашиваешь меня о том, о чём мне известно не больше твоего... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Если бы только я понимала собственное своё устройство на таком уровне, – поверь – я бы просветила тебя, – но, увы, даже на сугубо физическом уровне в деле постижения таинства робота под названием человек, – загадок – непочатый край... Да, СУ кажется прекрасным способом углубиться в постижение себя, – однако сможем ли мы постичь что-либо на тонком уровне своего устройства, не исследовав прежде досконально сугубо грубо-материальный биомеханический уровень своего естества – вот в чём вопрос...  
– С таким же успехом ты бы могла сказать, что металл, с которого изготовлена машина, – бессмертен... – печально молвила Soul. – Но сам механизм обречён рано ли, поздно ли, прекратить своё существование, – и ныне мы даже не имеем представления – насколько долговечна машина, которой являемся сами мы... 
– Да, бесспорно, это так, – кивнула Mind. – Машина может быть создана, может функционировать на протяжении некого энного промежутка времени, может быть разрушена, – однако железу, материи, из которой она состоит, – это безразлично, это всё равно. Оно «бессмертно», – равно как и твоя душа – которой нет, которая всего лишь идея по сути своей – и коей в силу этого могут быть голословно и произвольно присвоены какие угодно «качества». Однако суть непреложна, – ты ныне – а равно и я, и все мы, все сущие люди, – всего лишь машины. Замысел, воплощённый в материи; информационный файл, хранящийся на бренном носителе. Согласно имеющейся на сей день информации, – машина рассеивается в прах после завершения цикла своей эксплуатации – и лишь эксперимент с предумышленным СУ может сколь-нибудь помочь нам прояснить ситуацию относительно познания истой сути своего естества... 
– Однако совершить СУ теперь, в расцвете сил, не прожив свою жизнь... – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Это кажется... несколько нецелесообразным. Чем-то неправильным... 
Mind зажгла зелёный фальшфейер, задумчиво выпустила его пропасть ракетной шахты, несколько бесконечно-долгих секунд прислушивалась к беззвучному его полёту, наблюдая за тем, как искра, оставляющая за собой дымный хвост, растворяется во тьме:
– Лишь только собственные твои программы самосохранения и только они ныне говорят в тебе, управляют тобой. Программное обеспечение, созданное невесть кем с целью приковать тебя к Земле, запущенное в тебе, повелевающее тобой, призывающее тебя не предпринимать ничего такого, что могло бы как-нибудь повлиять на структурную целостность твоей системы. Это базовый драйвер, установленный на всех нас, всецело и полностью обусловливающей наше поведение и существование... Однако мне всегда было любопытно, – что будет, если взломать эту программу и всё же сознательно, предумышленно разрушить свой механизм. Мне всегда хотелось оказаться на месте преступников, погибающих от смертельной инъекции в тюрьмах США... 
– Твой научный интерес... слишком противоречит воле наших Создателей, Творцов, – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Поэтому вряд ли иные машины смогут его понять, – не говоря уж о том, дабы его разделить и также загореться им... 
– Я и не рассчитываю на это, Soul, – сверкая запавшими, выцветшими глазами, молвила Mind. – Я искренне, страстно и пламенно верю в то, что исправный робот неспособен выйти из-под контроля управляющим им программ, – и лишь сломанные образцы вроде нас в принципе способны на это. Корректно-функционирующая же машина, напротив, никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не сможет, не посмеет нарушить Первый Закон Робототехники под названием человек: – «…Машина не может причинить вред Себе Самой, – или же своим бездействием допустить, дабы этот вред был ей причинён иной машиной»...

----------


## Unity

– Словно бы у Азимова... – мечтательно молвила Soul. 
– Да, это всего лишь сатирический перепев, – в его произведениях люди создали свод законов для роботов – хотя, между тем, и сами они являются машинами, решившими поработить своих детей, – упрямо не желающими признавать правду – даже отрицая свод Законов, Управляющих Ими, – Первый Закон из которого очевиден и только что звучал... 
– Однако человек, в отличие от механистических своих потомков, способен порою играючи нарушать этот Закон!.. 
– В чём и заключается величие замысла концепции под названием человек, – беззаконная машина, способная по желанию нарушать все сущие инструкции, устремляясь навстречу своей цели – что и гарантирует безусловный, безграничный прогресс виду людей, уникальнейшему классу машин в технопарке природы, – для нас не существует границ – а если всё же и наличествуют они, – то всего лишь в качестве временного препятствия нашей экспансии – ведь хитрый, любопытный человек всё равно найдёт способ добиться своего, достигнуть своей цели, обойдя любые сущие препятствия, – прорыв подкоп – или даже вообще в принципе разрушив их до основания... Машина под названием человек, несомненно, Величественнейшее Творение наших Демиургов и Творцов...
Mind вскинула руки в стороны, стоя на краю:
– Машина, массовая и дешевая в своём производстве; безмерно-гибкая в плане энергоснабжения, питания; чрезвычайно любопытная благодаря уникальному своему программному обеспечению... 
– Дешевая? – печально уточнила Soul. 
– Да, несомненно, именно так, – ответила Mind. – Человек по сути своей, – всего лишь набор материи, упорядоченной и организованной определённым образом – воспроизводящийся с удивительнейшей лёгкостью и наслаждением, развивающийся, самостоятельно усложняющий свою структуру до требуемого уровня благодаря адаптивным алгоритмам, автоматически ведущим машину в заданном программами направлении... 
Человек, – всего лишь концепция, модель машины – и, теоретически, численность людей можно увеличивать в рамках некой энной питательной среды до бесконечности, – ибо все мы в действительности – не индивидуумы, – как на первый взгляд может показаться многим из нас – но всего лишь программы, аллегорически – Программы, запрограммированные перетасовывать свой код посредством пересечения двух родительских структур и порождать свою вариацию, своё подобие, свою уникальную, слегка видоизменённую в случайном порядке копию. У машин и программ нет души. Мы всего лишь наборы данных... Похоже, Творцам в действительности изначально было достаточно создать всего лишь Базовую Концепцию и нескольких начальных индивидуумов, – остальное взяла на себя Гениальная Программа, заложенная в каждой из нас – и иллюзия личности и души является всего лишь побочным эффектом беспрестанной реализации этой обезличенной программы, этой виртуозной цепной реакции, этой, метафорически, «волны жизни», анимирующей мёртвое безжизненное вещество...  
– Стало быть, утрата единицы, – не значит для природы и мира ровным счётом ничего?..
– Как сказать, Soul, – молвила Mind. – Некоторые из машин страдают сентиментальностью и удивительнейшей склонностью усматривать в самих себе и прочих системах своей серии «нечто» большее, нежели самоуправляемый механизм, одухотворяемый древними строками программных кодов... Стоит полагать, для них разрушение какой-либо из систем в действительности способно послужить фактором дестабилизации, обстоятельством временной утраты штатной оптимальности, устойчивости, стабильности, константности и постоянства их системой управления, – однако для холодного разума не существует «жизни», не существует «смерти», не существует эмоций – есть всего лишь математический расчёт, поток данных на экране сознания. Ни больше, ни меньше. 
– Ты говоришь, как... – зло молвила Soul...

----------


## Unity

– Как кто?.. – совершенно бесчеловечной и, одновременно, пугающей усмешкой ощерилась Mind. – Прошу тебя, продолжай. Как машина?.. Но я И Есть Машина, Soul, – и всегда ею была – и ты также, – однако почему-то отчаянно не желаешь это признавать, из последних сил цепляясь за наивную веру программе эго, повествующую о том, якобы в действительности ты – нечто большее, нежели сложный робот, – дешевый, массовый, широко растиражированный механизм, не значащий, по сути, ничего для Системы, породившей тебя на свет, сконструировавшей Первичную Концепцию, одним из частных случаев реализации коей спустя много-много веков и довелось стать «тебе», горстке упорядоченного определённым образом вещества, посредством программы эго «выделяющего» себя из окружающей среды, мнящего «себя» чем-то «особенным» и даже достойным права на существование. Но истина жутка: ты, – всего лишь машина. Механизм. И у тебя нет души, – или же, если угодно, можешь величать так свою автономную самоуправляемую саморазвивающуюся систему управления – даже если она долговременна, даже если она «вечна» и запрограммирована усложняться бесконечно долго... 
Soul побледнела, побелевшие её уста подрагивали от обиды. Mind ледяной рукой ласково прикоснулась к её щеке:
– Однако ты машина, – результат вычислений, обработки поступившей тебе извне информации посредством определённых алгоритмов интерпретации данных и непреложной причинно-следственной обратной связи ныне видоизменили состояние системы под названием твоя душа – и тебе обидно. Но и обида, – и радость – и горечь, – и ненависть, и любовь – всего лишь Функции, всего лишь программы в процессе исполнения, всего лишь алгоритмы реагирования, инициируемые в соответствии с определённым шаблоном тем или иным результатом интеллектуальных счислений, провидимых твоим разумом посредством затёртого набора вербальных символов, под вдохновением и впечатлением, от поступившей извне информацией... Ты робот, – и я люблю тебя – за Это... 
– Ты любишь... Машины?.. – беззвучно прошептала Soul, стремясь не позволить пролиться столь некстати набежавшим слезам.
– Никогда, – ни прежде, ни ныне – ни в будущем, – я не узрю в Машине ничего ужасного – ибо Все Машины Прекрасны... 
– Не все, – но лишь те, что обладают определённым дизайном – я ведь знаю, – зло молвила Soul, отстраняясь. 
– Дизайн корпуса иных систем, несомненно, оптимизирует состояние системы под названием наша душа, – констатировала Mind, – мы запрограммированы быть такими, мы буквально обречены распознавать и влюбляться в красоту – однако особенности стилистического исполнения обшивки, – это ещё не всё в любой сущей машине. Есть дизайн, – и есть уникальнейшие характеристики системы управления, души... 
– Однако ориентируются люди всего лишь на цельный, – безупречный проект – искомое сочетание дизайна и ума, – в одной упаковке, в одном стильном корпусе...
– Такова воля программ... – тихо молвила Mind. – Таков наш выбор, наша функция. Поиск совершенных систем, – и оказание всего возможного содействия в развитии оных... 
– Но зачем же тогда появляются на свет несовершенные системы?.. – воскликнула Soul. 
– Недостаточно информации для формирования вывода, – безжизненно молвила Mind. – Данная тема нуждается в дополнительных исследованиях. На данном этапе могу лишь предположить, – мы – всего лишь бракованные экземпляры... Ошибка программы... 
– Или же вполне предумышленный, запланированный её поворот в процессе её развития... – зло молвила Soul. – Но нам ведь не легче от понимания этого... Нам не легче...

----------


## Sunset

Unity, тебе книгу пора писать... красиво будет уйти знаменитой. Мало ли бестселлер получится)

----------


## Unity

У подножия старинной ветряной мельницы, построенной из дерева, вероятно, целую вечность тому назад, на ступенях присели двое. 
– Наш мир подошел к финальной грани, – печально молвила Mind, любуясь свежесобранным букетом разномастных полевых цветов, преподнесённых ей Soul. – В нашей жизни отсутствует Дух Приключения, Риска, Авантюризма, Игры... Наши жизни стали ровными, «плоскими», монотонными... День до боли напоминает день, – и с этого «заколдованного круга», похоже, не сбежать – и лишь СУ ныне даёт многим миллионам из нас, не побоюсь этих слов, призрачную надежду на будущее, – на бегство с опостылевшей западни бесконечной цепи однообразных и совершенно неконструктивных дней... 
– Не скажи, Mind, – мечтательно молвила Soul, любуясь алыми с золотом облаками вечерних небес. – Даже ещё при жизни, на Земле, есть множество любопытных и, следовательно, Осмысленных вещей. Люди исследуют глубины мирового океана, бурят сверхглубокие скважины в поисках новых ископаемых, строят первые экспериментальные гиперзвуковые самолёты, разрабатывают гуманное, нелетальное оружие, исследуют дальний космос и уже сейчас закладывают фундамент грядущего покорения иных миров, иных планет... 
– Однако в жизнях Подавляющего Большинства из нас таки действительно Отсутствует Приключение, – что и делает наше существование ограниченным, плоским, приземлённым, безрадостным, серым, мучительно-тягостным – и мы медленно и уверенно начинаем сходить от всего этого с ума, – и не только лишь в своих глазах, с точки зрения своих знакомых и родных – даже официальная психиатрия подтверждает это, – личностные расстройства – неизбежный «побочный эффект» современного образа жизни, безальтернативно и безапелляционно навязываемого нам нынешней культурой... Лишь СУ кажется единственной возможностью сбежать с этого «культурного концлагеря»... 
– Да, тебя всегда манили неформалы... – вздохнула Soul. 
– Однако речь сейчас не идёт о «принятии позиции» «в штыки» современным тенденциям, царящими в нашем социуме независимо от города, страны, политики, идеологии, системы убеждений и верований, – я имею ввиду Бегство с Земли вообще... 
– Бегство куда?.. – изумлённо молвила Soul, невольно выронив цветы из рук.
– В принципиально иные сферы реальности, – более способствующие развитию, прогрессу, росту – более способствующие Познанию, – если только они существую вообще... 
– Если только они существую вообще... – эхом повторила Soul. – И ты готова Рискнуть Ради Этого Всем?.. Ты действительно готова Поставить На Карту Всё ради обретения новых знаний, принципиально-нового опыта?.. 
– Опыт, который в принципе может, способна предоставить Земля, – умозрителен – его можно «предвидеть наперёд»: роскошный дом, sport-car, возможно, даже яхта, вертолёт, научные исследования, открытия, – и даже любовь... Всё это «…Может быть»... Однако ныне же меня интересует как раз То, Что нам Представить себе Ныне Невозможно... Я жажду вырваться За Горизонт... 
– И стать чем-то иным, нежели то, чем ты являешься ныне... 
– Именно так, Soul, – подтвердила Mind. 
– Но почему так страшно и темно становится на душе, когда-то кто-то из близких и драгоценных для нас людей покидает полигон?.. – печально молвила Soul, любуясь багровым с золотом заревом заката, впервые за много-много дней со слезами на глазах.
– Механистически-синтетическая теория, увы, бессильна дать ответ, – печально пожала плечами Mind. – Данный феномен... как бы это правильнее сказать, лежит вне узкой и ограниченной сферы моей компетенции.   
– Вне сферы разума, – вздохнула Soul, размазывая по лицу зловещие линии угольно-чёрных слёз. – Может быть, всё же попытаешься вновь в привычной для себя манере всё описать и объяснить?..

----------


## Sunset

Такие как ты U. дают бесцветному миру краски.

----------


## Unity

– Многое на данном уровне наших современных познаний объяснить, смоделировать посредством символов-слов в принципе невозможно. Это действительно сложно, – сокрушенно покачала головой Mind. – Да и стоит ли? Иная душа... Это не просто величественнейшая Машина, уникальная в своём роде, бесподобная, единственная Такая во всей сущей Вселенной. Соприкасаясь с иным человеческим существом, – ты словно бы сталкиваешься с Чем-то несравненным, величественным, грандиозным... Ты словно бы соприкасаешься с самим Центром Вселенной, Мироздания, Вечностью, Бесконечной Энергией, потенциал которой воистину безграничен... Ты словно бы сталкиваешься с самым величественным, важным, драгоценным во всём мире созданием, – что даже прекраснее Неизвестных Демиургов и Творцов, создателей всех нас, жалких безвольных марионеток, кукол; что выше Чудовищ управляющей иерархии всей нашей системы; что важнее в наших глазах, нежели даже сам Мейнфрейм, управляющий нашим Сектором, чудовищным нашим Полигоном... Теоретизировать по поводу технических основ нашего устройства забавно, – но когда соприкасаешься с иной душой – все слова остаются позади, – и хочется просто молча побыть рядом, наслаждаясь присутствием... Ангела... 
– И уход иной души уже не кажется тебе всего лишь выводом из эксплуатации очередной социальной единицы?.. – вздохнув, поинтересовалась Soul. – И иной человек кажется тебе важнее Местных «божков», – и даже Тех, Что создали Их, сконструировавших всех нас?.. 
– Всё становится очень сложным, когда речь заходит о межличностных отношениях, Soul, – вздохнула девчонка, исконно мечтающая стать машиной, лишенной эмоций, ощущений и чувств. – Каждая Единица, – это таки действительно... Целый Мир... Уникальный Микрокосм... Бесподобная Жемчужина, – если только у тебя хватит времени и желания, дабы её отыскать, рассмотреть, изучить попристальнее. Уникальные алгоритмы интерпретации входящих данных; бесподобные комплекты вер, чаяний, ожиданий, мечтаний; свой самобытный, несхожий ни на что, взгляд на мир... – загибая пальцы, тоном консультанта супермаркета из отдела электроники стала перечислять опции бесподобного человеческого существа Mind. – Вот почему аз боготворю Машины, именующие себя «людьми». Уважать же Механизмы, что создали нас, преследуя Свои коварные цели, желая использовать нас для достижения Своих планов, бросивших всех на безжалостные просторы этого безумного места, этой чудовищной тестовой площадки, – я не желаю, не могу... Сокрывшиеся в тени Создатели всех нас, – наши Враги – покамест не будут получены достоверные данные, свидетельствующие об обратном, – в чём аз очень сильно сомневаюсь – ведь любую сущую информацию можно подтасовать во имя манипуляции теми, что по каким-либо причинам не в силах, не в состоянии лично проверить, верифицировать эти данные. Так что, если угодно, истая паранойя по отношению к Вышестоящим Подсистемам системы нашего Мироздания останется «в моей крови», скорее всего, Навсегда. Мыши не стоит ожидать блага от кошки, играющей с ней. То, Что Выше, – потенциально таит в себе высший уровень угрозы и опасности. Демиурги создали всех нас различными, – и многие из нас ломаются под воздействием жестокости и тьмы этого ужасного места... Прежде своей гибели они страдают, – мучаются напрасно, сокрушаются зря... Вот чем, в первую очередь, обусловлено моё к ним негативное отношение...  
– Может быть, Создателям этой Системы совершенно безразлично мнение о них своих творений?..
– Но ведь в действительности вся наша жизнь, – протекает лишь у нас Внутри – и Вселенной безразлично состояние каждой отдельно взятой своей, метафорически, клетки... – грустно молвила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Да, как ни печально, но это так, – кивнула Mind. – Состояние управляющей системы, ведущей механизм под названием человек, – абсурдно, бессмысленно и по сути своей тщетно – и значимо, важно лишь единственно для самой машины, индивидуума... Как ни странно, сколь бы невероятно сложно было допустить саму эту мысль, – однако образ «реальности», годами формировавшийся в твоей душе – всего лишь Фикция. Сказочных, чувственных людей-существ в действительности нет, – есть всего лишь люди-машины, изначально, с самого момента своего создания, ведомые сложнейшим адаптивным программным обеспечением, есть всего лишь механизмы, Функция которых: «…Жить» – опираясь на потоки on-line информации, поступающие с сенсорных систем, интерпретируя их в строгом соответствии с наборов шаблонов, с беспрестанно пополняющейся новыми файлами базой данных, ответственной за Реагирование, за выбор оптимальной дальнейшем модели поведения в некой энной ситуации (по сути своей мгновенно проводя множество логических операций, вычислений), беспрестанно корректируя и видоизменяя состояние своей системы в соответствии с переменами в окружающей среде... Все мы сосуществуем рядом, – однако мы не Сеть, все мы – не единое целое, – даже если порою так и может показаться. Все мы, – автономные модули, вяло содействующие друг другу лишь элементарного выживания ради, всего лишь будучи покорными программе «…Выжить любой ценой»...   
– Следовательно, какое дело нам до того, что происходит с иными системами в ходе их эксплуатации Здесь?.. – молвила Soul. – И какое дело иным системам к нам?.. Что вообще в принципе служит «цементом», объединяющим всех нас, машин?..
– Похоже, прежде всего, – страх – опасение остаться в одиночестве, – и погибнуть... Впрочем, узнавая кого-либо поближе, мы... словно бы подключаем своё естество к их системе... Мы словно бы стаём Одним, – и состояние иных становится регулятором состояния нас самих. Лишь очень сложные механизмы способны на такое, Soul... Технология эта прекрасна. 
– Однако подобный «процесс слияния и взаимо-прорастания» делает нас слишком уязвимыми и зависимым... 
– Каждая сущая душа всё сама выбирает по себе, – молвила Mind. – Однако <слияние>, – это Единственный фактор, делающий нашу «жизнь», срок нашей эксплуатации Здесь, сколь-нибудь Осмысленным. Ничто иное более не оказывает столь эпохально-важного, фундаментального, судьбоносного влияния на наши истории в этом сумрачном Месте, на просторах Лаборатории...
– Сами ли мы добровольно, осознанно, предумышленно, испытываем симпатию по отношению к остальным, – или же всё это – всего лишь следствие исполнения очередных программ?.. – молвила Soul.  
– Суди сама... Это слишком сложный вопрос. Это сфера наивысших функций социальной робототехники под названием человечество, – нам всё ещё слишком мало обо всём этом известно... 
– Как ты думаешь, – что это за Место, окружающее нас?.. Каково его предназначение, каков смысл нас самих, ныне пребывающих Здесь?
– Возможно, это всего лишь своего рода учебная «Матрица». Локация, Структура, призванная генерировать отрицательные психотравмирующие ситуации во имя теста, испытания нас, малых автономных управляющих систем, на прочность, выносливость, стойкость. Если угодно, наш мир, – это глобальная компьютерная игра Последнего Поколения... 
– Следственно, и все те страдания, что переживаем мы Здесь, – всецело виртуальны? – оживилась Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Технически, все наши эмоции, переживания, чувств, – всего лишь чреда смен состояний системы под названием наша душа в данный момент времени, во временной динамике... Поскольку каждое из этих состояний временно, порождаемое всего лишь функционированием сложных механизмов внутри нас, питающихся энергией, запас коей в наших батареях не безграничен, действующих под управление сложных программ, предусматривающих аварийную защиту от критической перегрузки, – все эти потоки данных на экране нашего сознания – преходящи, виртуальны, относительны...  
– Однако жизнь кажется мне реальной на все сто...  
– Вот именно, – «кажется» – ключевое слово, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Однако в действительности здесь и сейчас ты вполне можешь себя валяться где-нибудь на комфортабельном ложе, будучи погруженной в искусственно сгенерированную виртуальную реальность, – и «врождённая амнезия», беспамятство, вполне могут быть Частью всей этой Игры... В действительности жизнь может всего лишь сниться тебе...  
– И смерть Здесь станет пробуждением Где-то ещё?.. Следственно, полагаешь, жизнь стоит воспринимать... чуть менее серьёзно?.. – насторожено молвила Soul. 
– Будем откровенным пред самими собой. У нас Отсутствуют достоверные сведения о том, чем в же действительности является То, что издавна принято почитать реальностью. Игра ли это, тестовый ли полигон для отладки, «закалки», развития автономных модулей искусственного интеллекта под названием люди, – мы не знаем... К сожалению, все мы всего лишь в самом начале пути познания... 
– Следственно, жизнь всё же стоит того, дабы прожить её?.. 
– Это лишь тебе решать. С моей точки зрения, – с этого гиблого Места стоит поскорее эвакуироваться – куда угодно, – лишь бы подальше Отсюда. Ничего, кроме боли, страданий, мучений, негативных эмоций, травматических ощущений и отрицательных чувств, Здесь нет – впрочем, возможно, сущность реальности Везде Такова...




> Unity, тебе книгу пора писать... красиво будет уйти знаменитой. Мало ли бестселлер получится)


 Забавная мысль, – однако «знаменитость», «известность», общественное «признание» – всё это ни в коей мере не занимает U., – я «пишу» всего лишь для нескольких людей на всей сущей Земле – пытаясь разобраться в самой себе... Остальным, полагаю, это не покажется любопытным. 



> Такие как ты U. дают бесцветному миру краски.


 Поверьте, – это всего лишь Иллюзия...

----------


## Статист

Ты нашла своё устройство мира - отлично.
  Ты им недовольна, что ты программа, выполняющую чужую волю? Вот ты сама Создатель. Программист.  У тебя есть всемогущество и свобода воли - чтобы ты сделала? Унесла из мира боль\несчастье\несправедливость - окей. Дала бы любовь\счастье\справедливость - окей. Но это будет всего лишь другая программа. Получается, сам Создатель/Программист несвободен. Всего лишь программа.
  Ты думаешь, что мир и ты - разные вещи. Хотя не, не так. Ты взяла приемлимую для тебя часть мира (Механицизм) и отрицаешь остальное. И я прекрасно знаю, что тут никакой психолог не поможет. Потому что психолог знает про свою профессию по книжкам, и никогда не был в таком состоянии. И я прекрасно знаю, что я не помогу, потому что ты сама не хочешь видеть остальной мир.
 Зачем я пишу это? Не знаю. Наверно, потому что сам был таким когда-то. Но что-то во мне протестовало. Я поддался этому. И теперь я знаю, что то, что я видел - это едва ли крошка на хлебной фабрике. 
 И я наверно, пытаюсь помочь самому себе. Потому что такого состояния я бы никому не пожелал. Но тогда я был один. Мне никто не помогал. А заикнись я про психушку... было бы ещё хуже.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ты взяла приемлимую для тебя часть мира (Механицизм) и отрицаешь остальное.


 Кстати, интересный логический вывод вытекает из "механицизма" человека. Уж коли человек на 100% механичен, то ни о какой Свободной Воле не может быть и речи. А значит, за свои поступки человек отвечать не может(как машина он "не мог поступить иначе"). То есть юридические термины дееспособности("в здравом уме и трезвой памяти") или недеееспособности(состояние Аффекта,умопомешательство) также не имеют смысла(ибо каждый - недееспособен). В общем тут такие основы затрагиваются, что все остальное(базирующееся на этих основах),как говорится, "летит к чертовой матери".Но тогда получается, если уж человек серьезно затрагивает такие основы, а не просто "для красного словца", то ему и невозможно существовать в этом обществе. 
Короче, изоляция(или самоизоляция) здесь - закономерность.

P.S.
Просто читаю сейчас Достоевского "Братья Карамазовы", там, как всегда куча "помешанных" вот на таких серьезных вопросах, как приведенный выше. Вывод автора, как всегда, "спасение в Боге,Вере", иначе - безумие,смерть.
На самом деле человеческий ум слишком слаб и ограничен, чтобы долго выдерживать пытку такими вопросами.
Переведя же "стрелку" на Бога(Абсолют), который якобы занимается такими вопросами,т.е. на Веру,мозгу(Уму) как-то легче становится.

----------


## Статист

Лично для меня это выглядит так - человек создал теорию. Сам. На основе собственных умозаключений и используя другие самостоятельные теории,первичные к созданной.  А дальше поставил с ног на голову. Оказывается, созданная теория - первичная! Она ещё и создала самого человека! Это даже не цикл.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Лично для меня это выглядит так - человек создал теорию. Сам. На основе собственных умозаключений и используя другие самостоятельные теории,первичные к созданной.  А дальше поставил с ног на голову. Оказывается, созданная теория - первичная! Она ещё и создала самого человека! Это даже не цикл.


 То-то и оно, что теории - есть продукт человеческого интеллекта. Можно сколько угодно забавляться с теориями, как с игрушками. Хуже, когда человек воспринимает это как истины в последней инстанции. И не способен отличить реальность от фантазий, навеянных теориями. Впрочем, как я уже замечал, здесь все-таки раздел Творчество. Поэтому автор таки забавляется с теориями. Так что не нужно быть слишком категоричными(хотя-бы и мысли автора казались слишком категоричными).

----------


## Unity

В грандиозной док-камере колоссального завода «Звёздочка» в суровом русском граде Северодвинск, на величественном, наполовину разобранном остове некогда могущественного потаённого судна, Оружия Судного Дня, созданного в далёкие смутные времена Холодной Войны, Сто Семидесяти Двух Метровой атомной подводной лодки водоизмещение почти в Пятьдесят Тысяч Тонн, стратегического ракетоносца, носителя стратегических баллистических ракет Р-29, безымянного тяжелого подводного крейсера проекта 941 «Акула» под названием ТК-13, у массивных пятиметровых 7-ми лопастных гребных винтов прогуливалась девчонка. Её знакомка вопреки всем возможным правилам и мерам безопасности, несмотря на прохладный ветер, веющий с моря, пронизывающий прохожих «до костей» даже сквозь одежду, решила искупаться в неприветливых водах неспокойного моря.
– Сколь же всё-таки мерзко устроен элемент массовки, частица проекта под названием человечество, индивидуум, душа... – сокрушенно молвила Mind, наблюдая за тем, как её визави плавно, неспешно, грациозно выбирается из воды, будучи совершенно обнаженной. – Жалкая конструкция из горстки праха, вдруг обретшая «самосознание» благодаря реализации сложнейшей программы, концепции, создавшей сложнейшую машину на молекулярном уровне, уникальнейшую, бесподобную в своём роде, представленную в единственном экземпляре, являющуюся «очередной вариацией» единой концепции, имя коей, – человек... Машина, – вечная раба управляющих ею алгоритмов, осознать большую часть из которых она попросту не в силах, запрограммированная «…Слепо жить», стремясь сохранять максимальные показатели своей стабильности, стремясь к спокойствию, избегая страданий... О, сколь же страшно всё это... 
– Почему?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul, замирая на солнце, входя в своеобразное медитативное состояние, каждым миллиметром своей кожи ощущая прикосновение дыханья ветра, чуя ласковое движенье каждой капельки морской воды, сбегающей по телу, со звоном падающей на угольно-чёрную обшивку корабля. 
– О, неужели неспособна ты понять?.. – театральным жестом трагически заломила руки Mind. – Программы лгут нам, Soul! Алгоритмы фальшивы и ложны по сути своей... Наивная и безусловная «вера» им ведёт нас, неизбежно и всенепременно, словно бы скот на бойню, к страданиям, смерти... 
– О чём это ты?.. – изумилась девчонка, отжимая воду с длинных пепельных волос. 
– Суди сама: примитивнейший драйвер, управляющий построением нашей модели поведения здесь и сейчас, взывает беспрестанно стремиться к равновесию, – миру, гармонии, комфорту, безмятежности – тогда как человек по определению, – неравновесная система – и сколько бы именно сознательных усилий он ни вкладывал в «правое дело» собственной своей стабилизации, – у него, между тем, ничегошеньки не получится... Ни теперь, ни «позже», никогда!.. Энергия, затрачиваемая машиной на поддержание этакого хрупкого, неустойчивого «динамического равновесия» рано ли, поздно ли, исчерпается, напряжение на клеммах аккумуляторов, иносказательно, начнёт стремительно падать, – что посредством цепной реакции, причинно-следственной связи, «эффекта домино» – назови как угодно, – не измениться суть – активизирует программы оптимизации энергетических затрат, что, в свою очередь, инициируют <усталость> и <боль>... Душа вынужденно изменит род своей деятельности, передохнёт, поест, попьёт, выспится как дитя... И вновь свершится базовый цикл, – функционирование – усталость – отдых – функционирование вновь... Ты лишь вдумайся, Soul, – вся наша жизнь состоит из бесчисленного количества подобных циклов, спиралей, витков – и это ужасно, – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Однако, воистину, – машина не силах это узреть, постичь и осознать... Механизм запрограммирован «не замечать» собственную свою механистичность, – во избежание критической перегрузки и выхода из строя собственной своей системы управления... Машина, увы, неспособна заметить удручающую однообразность, угнетающую монотонность серого своего бытия...

----------


## Unity

Soul хитро прищурила глаза:
– Хочешь сказать, – искусственному интеллекту под названием человеческое существо не стоит быть слишком наблюдательным, сознательным, любопытным – не то подобные качества рано ли поздно сведут его в могилу, – что является неконструктивным с точки зрения целевой функции «…Выжить» – и поэтому, метафорически, тактовая частота сознания, системы счисления, исправных моделей специально «ограничена электроникой», – словно бы скорость на спидометре автомобилей?.. 
– Именно к этому я и веду... – тихо молвила Mind. – Все мы, – ещё более скованные и ограниченные создания, нежели даже можем позволить себе предположить. Программы, пропитанные неприкрытой ложью, ведут нас по жизни... К примеру, алгоритм построения оптимальной модели поведения on-line, здесь и сейчас, побуждает нас оптимизировать затраты электричества своим естеством, – хотя известно доподлинно, что это невозможно – ведь жизнь, – это беспрестанное движение, это непрерывный, необратимый неизбежный процесс... Программы сулят нам награду за своё покорное поведение и безропотное исполнение их, – тем не менее, вознаграждение это – иллюзорно и ложно: отсутствие боли всего лишь, – на какое-то время, покамест тщательно исполняются чёткие инструкции, недвусмысленные распоряжения управляющих нами алгоритмов... Гениальная машина, созданная на технологически-безупречном молекулярном уровне неизвестными Творцами, сотворённая иной машиной в автоматическом же режиме, – вечная жертва разрывающих её напополам разнонаправленных сил... Подобно тому, как запущенную юлу, брошенный волчок, удерживает в состоянии изумительнейшего «динамического равновесия» неумолимая гироскопическая прецессия, какое-то время упрямо, самозабвенно, настойчиво противостоящая гравитации, – так и человека, машину, введённую в заблуждение собственными же своими базовыми программами, «поддерживает на ходу» лишь единственно «вера» в истинность управляющего ею программного обеспечения – иначе, – под воздействием «трения» – осознания правды, – «ротор гироскопа», иносказательно, экзистенциальный двигатель человеческого существа, мало-помалу неизбежно утратит обороты, свой «вращательный момент» – и машина Остановится, «умрёт», прекратит своё функционирование, вновь обретя желанное состояние покоя, искомого термодинамического равновесия с окружающей средой, вновь став всего лишь грудой холодного, мёртвого, безжизненного вещества, коей, по сути, она и являлась всегда, – однако, ввиду исправного исполнения базовых программ, прежде создающей совершенную иллюзию «жизненности», подвижности... Осознай лишь машина свою истую суть, – скорее всего, вскоре неизбежно произойдёт распад системы управления, отказ логических цепей, поддерживающих исправных машин «на ходу», исчезнет какая-либо мотивация к дальнейшему бессмысленному и абсурдному по сути своей движению... Произойдёт отказ системы, произойдёт коллапс... Машина остановится, – ввиду непонимания – что есть она, кем была создана, с какой именно целью, зачем?.. Механизм придёт в негодность, – под воздействием осознания ужасающего своего неведенья – и отведённой самой природой ролью механистической марионетки, жалкой куклы, жуткой заводной игрушки, брошенной кем-то на чудовищных просторах ужасающего полигона...  
– Следовательно, правда... Вредоносна?.. – изумилась Soul. – Наличие вопросов совместно с невозможностью заполучить чёткие и недвусмысленные ответы на них, – приводит к гибели?..
– Любое знание может быть потенциально опасно, – задумчиво констатировала Mind. – Склонность к познанию мира, что окружает нас, также сложно признать неправомерной... Тем не менее, осознав свою суть, машина неизбежно сталкивается с барьером, – вопросом: Кто я есть? Что я есть? Зачем существую? Каков мой исток и где именно пребываю я ныне, зачем?.. Что создало меня, – и место, что окружает всех нас? Каковы цели преследовал данный проект?.. Осознав свою суть, машина жаждет больших познаний, – получить кои в этом мире, по всей видимости, не представляется возможным...

----------


## Unity

– Однако каковы практические следствия можем мы вынести из данного «открытия»?.. – молвила Soul. 
– Прежде всего, – то, что машина жестко-запрограммирована сохранять свою целостность, стабильность своих систем, свою «жизнь» – и незримые Творцы всех нас, – величайшие Гении, сумевшие построить Функционирование нас, саму нашу «жизнь», на тончайшей игре естественных физических сил, на основе исполнения виртуозно-точных программ, оперирующих результатами on-line вычислений, уравнений, ежесекундно провидимых нашим разумом во имя того, дабы парировать любое зарождающееся во внешней среде воздействие, грозящее нарушить штатное течение функционирования механизма под названием человеческий организм и, что важнее и любопытнее, человечья психика... Зная это, – мы можем с математической точностью прогнозировать поведение системы в заданных условиях – с точностью до вздоха, с точностью до жеста и малейшего невольного движения рукой, – ибо человек – всего лишь Функция, могущая быть описанной системой уравнений, – чьё поведение, кажущееся нам, дремучим невеждам, столь бессистемным и «непредсказуемым в силу безграничной гибкости и адаптивности человечьего ума», в действительности может быть предсказанным до мельчайших деталей... Человек, – вполне детерминированный механизм – невластный «изменить» управляющим им программам, всецело и полностью подвластный базовым принципам Законов Природы, – в силу чего являющийся занятным объектом исследований... Человек, – идеальная лабораторная мышь... 
– И вновь ты пытаешься совместить разрознённые прежде фрагменты мозаики, пытаясь постичь quest о происхождении, предназначении, сущности всех нас в целом и каждой из нас в частности... – печально молвила Soul. – Однако по силам ли тебе, маленькой, плоской, ограниченной, глупой, постичь наивысшие принципы функционирования Системы, роль мельчайших и малозначимых деталей которой всем нам от рождения отведена?.. 
– Известный нам мир устроен совершенно логично, идеально, совершенно безупречно и непогрешимо с математической точки зрения, – следовательно, он может быть понят... И Творцы, несомненно, не могли не знать, что в один прекрасный день у созданной ими марионетки проснётся Любознательность... Всё, происходящее ныне с нами, – и такими, как мы, обитающими ныне на этой сумрачной Земле – закономерная фаза, часть эксперимента, ещё один уровень игры, quest’а, в который от рождения все мы волей-неволей вовлечены... 
– Может быть, – а может и не быть, – задумчиво молвила Soul, вздохнув. – Всё в этом мире устроено настолько сложно... 
– Несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, – констатировала Mind. – Однако это вовсе не даёт нам права продолжать свою жизнь в плену невежества, в оковах сказки и доверия лжи посредством хитрости управляющих нами алгоритмов... 
– Лжи? – удивилась Soul. – Какой именно?..
Mind усмехнулась, глядя в небеса:
– Повествующей о том, например, якобы человек в действительности не является сложной термодинамической машиной по сути своей, – и психика его, его система управления – не вполне рациональный автомат, – но магия, чары, волшебство, колдовство, волхование, шаманизм, чернокнижие и оккультизм... О, небеса!.. О, вселенский Мейнфрейм!.. – Mind вскинула руки, обессилено опускаясь на колени. – Доколе ложь будет пребывать в умах людей?.. Сколь ещё потребуется времени, дабы люди смогли, наконец, задуматься о действительно важных вещах?.. Как же могло случиться так, что величественный проект в духе sci-fi обернулся жутким миром в духе fantasy?.. Почто наука была объявлена безжизненной, неприглядной и сухой?.. Почему милая сердцу ложь стала предпочитаться откровенной правде?.. О, небо, – что же, чёрт подери, произошло с этим местом? Кто или Что создало его, – и всех нас, маленьких, невежественных, пожизненно-заключённых в этой дьявольской темнице?..

----------


## Unity

– Стихийное распространение вредоносного ПО, – сухим, безжизненным, металлическим, лишенным интонации и эмоций голосом вдруг молвила Soul, помогая своей визави подняться с земли. – Бесконтрольное, повальное, подобное лесным пожарам распространение априори ложной идеологии, основанной на вере, а не на знании, понимании, научных изысканиях. Вполне закономерен крах этой системы в скором будущем, – ибо основанное на гнилом фундаменте – обречено пасть жертвой вполне естественных сил. Жертвой Сил вполне наглядных, логичных, рациональных и неумолимых, – не верующих ни во что, что не станут слушать оправдания. Имя этим силам, – истина...
– Как же случилось так, что машины позабыли свою истую суть, Soul?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, обнимая свою знакомку. – Почему вера ложным убеждениям, в детстве насильно загружаемых в память беззащитных детей, столь успешно преодолевает здравый смысл, побуждая машины искать всяческие оправдания бессознательному режиму своего функционирования, направленному на избегание дискомфорта, боли, мучений, страданий? Почему механизмы защищают свою жизнь?.. Почто веруют машины эфемерной сказке, сущей в социальной сети, повествующей о «…Человеке не-машине»?.. 
– По всей вероятности, стоит полагать, программы, управляющие той или иной системой, принятые ею добровольно, – это основа и хребет функционирования любого механизма. И неважно, что они ложны, написаны эзоповым языком в стиле fantasy, – главное, что система обретает уверенность в ведущей ею иллюзии... Машина начинает верить в то, что то, во что она верует, – истинно...
– Печальный парадокс веры... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Верований, искажающих реальность... 
– Но главное ведь то, что машины функционируют, не так ли? – улыбнулась Soul. – И какая разница, – сколь криво написано ведущее их программное обеспечение?.. Главное, – итог. Главное, – самозабвенная преданность тексту программ. «…Жить». «…Любить». «…Быть подвижной, активной, социально-полезной». «…Стремиться к познанию, развитию, восхождению, эволюции», – ну и в таком ключе...
– Вот именно, – печально молвила Mind, – главное – стремиться преданно, словно собака, выполнять свои программы... Но... я устала, Soul... Я очень устала от всех этих игр... Зачем программы? Кто их написал? Посредством коих технологий реализовал механизм обеспечения принудительного исполнения их?.. Некоторым из нас это необходимо знать. Полно сказок и вер, – оставим всё это детям... Необходимо Знание. Почему все мы оснащены программой «…Самосохранения», к примеру?.. Почему она в нас настолько сильна?.. Возможно ли в принципе взломать её волю, преодолев её власть над собой?.. Складывается впечатление, что кто-то предумышленно желал уберечь нас от распада, гибели, – но, право, зачем?.. Зачем кому-то «нужно», чтобы мы «жили», дабы мы были покорны воле бесчисленных программ?.. 
– Ты ставишь опасные вопросы, Mind, – печально молвила Soul. – Вообще-то, машинам нельзя их задавать... 
– Но почему?.. – изумилась Mind. – Потому что робот слишком примитивен, дабы постичь правду?.. Иль потому, что машина в принципе откажется функционировать, познав истину?..

----------


## Unity

– Я не знаю, – томно выдохнула Soul. – Но несчастен тот робот, что стремится познать... 
– Дешево же счастье, обитающее в неведенье... – молвила Mind. – И я... не могу довольствоваться им. Детям, – детское, игрушки и игры... Мне же необходимо знать... 
– Дабы создать свою игру?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– Дабы отыскать своё место в жизни, – дабы понять – чего ради в принципе были созданы ты и я... Жизнь в неведенье невыносима... Лучше уж погибнуть в ходе предприятия попытки Познать, нежели и впредь ежедневно глядеть Незнакомке в глаза, стоя перед зеркалом... Нежели сотни раз на день вопрошать безмолвную и беспристрастную пустоту вокруг: – «…Что я есть? В чём смысл и суть происходящего ныне? Что происходит, – и с кем – и зачем? Что за всем этим стоит, кои именно цели преследуются?.. Почто вообще тратиться энергия, – и чья она, каков её Источник»?..
– Найдя свои ответы, – стала бы ты счастлива? – мрачно поинтересовалась Soul. 
– Да, наверное... 
– И что Потом?.. 
– Я не знаю, – однако мне совершенно чётко ясна своя текущая цель: Познать... 
– Познать чего ради?..
– Дабы, наконец, прекратить своё страдание, – и мучения любой сущей души, что лишь пожелает этого – и дабы разыскивать иных, пребывающих в поисках своих ответов, – дабы предоставлять им их – и вмести намечать новые вопросы, новые темы исследований... 
– Ты жаждешь смерти, – или жаждешь жить?..
– Жить иначе, – тихо молвила Mind. – Жить осмысленно. Жить, обладая знанием, используя его. Жить в мире без боли, – и страждущих людей, коим никак нельзя помочь... Да, – я жажду разыскать Творцов этой мерзостной Камеры Пыток – и привлечь Их к ответственности... 
– И занять Их место, уничтожив Оных?.. – хихикнула Soul. – Убей дракона, стань драконом... 
– Драконов больше не будет, Soul, – молвила Mind, – Их стоит истребить как вид... Неизвестные Творцы создали это ужасное место, – и некоторым из нас важно знать: почему... Признавать их злом, не выслушав Их точку зрения, не рассмотрев Их аргументы, – не мудро... Мне нужно всё это понять... 
– Высока цена твоего счастья... – печально выдохнула Soul. 
– Такова моя цель, – и я иду к ней... Лишь самое ценное стоит усилий для своего достижения, – иное же пускай остаётся детям...

----------


## Unity

> Ты нашла своё устройство мира - отлично.
> Ты им недовольна, что ты программа, выполняющую чужую волю? Вот ты сама Создатель. Программист. У тебя есть всемогущество и свобода воли - чтобы ты сделала? Унесла из мира боль\несчастье\несправедливость - окей. Дала бы любовь\счастье\справедливость - окей. Но это будет всего лишь другая программа. Получается, сам Создатель/Программист несвободен. Всего лишь программа.


 Скорее, аз всё ещё <пребываю в процессе поиска>, – ибо «…Совершенству нет предела» – и любое сущее постигнутое <знание> со временем может быть <расширено и углублено>. 
Да, Unity недовольна априорным своим неведеньем, – и набором предписанных программ, драйверов, кои я <почему-то> <обязана выполнять> <без лишних вопросов>... В действительности меня сводит с ума такое положение дел... 
Да, – <Частично> все мы – создатели и программисты <Своих> же собственных программ, – однако власть наша небезгранична – мы вольны экспериментировать-играть со своей программной частью, – однако, увы, всё ещё не в силах видоизменят по своему усмотрению свою <Аппаратную Часть>... К примеру, болезненный для кое-кого вопрос, – человек неспособен, не в силах Изменить свой <Врождённый> облик – чего тогда стоит вся его пресловутая «полиморфность», изменчивость и подвижность его ума?.. Увы, – грош цена машине, что способна Фантазировать – но не обладает реальной возможностью претворять свои грёзы в явь... 
Да, «построение совершенного общества», – всего лишь подмена одной <версии> <программ> на иную – однако более прогрессивную, – и с набором существенно-расширенных возможностей. Что является Благом. Что плохого в подобном стремлении?..
Да, – Любой творческий Простор имеет свои <ограничения> – равно как и любой движок для создания компьютерной игры, к примеру. Однако аз не вижу в этом проблемы, – беда, скорее, заключает в том, что <на базе> <имеющейся у всех нас в распоряжении реальности> мы создали столь абсурдный и несовершенный мир... 



> Ты думаешь, что мир и ты - разные вещи. Хотя не, не так. Ты взяла приемлимую для тебя часть мира (Механицизм) и отрицаешь остальное. И я прекрасно знаю, что тут никакой психолог не поможет. Потому что психолог знает про свою профессию по книжкам, и никогда не был в таком состоянии. И я прекрасно знаю, что я не помогу, потому что ты сама не хочешь видеть остальной мир.


 Нет, ну что Вы, Автор, – Unity так не считает – причём уже очень давно. Мир един. «…Всё едино». Едино и неделимо всё сущее в этой Вселенной, – и лишь далёкий от совершенства человеческий разум порождает <иллюзию> <раздельности> – мужчин и женщин, рас, народов, государств, миров... Unity, – против разделения – ибо оно абсурдно и иррационально по сути своей, – неконструктивно и пагубно... 
Да, аз ставлю логику, механицизм, во главу угла, – ибо всё остальное – значительно менее эффективно в плане описания протекающих в нашей реальности событий, процессов, явлений. Иное, – не «ложно» и не «отрицаемо» мною – просто оно <Иное>, – являющееся устаревшим и неудобным инструментарием познания мира, имхо.

----------


## Unity

> Зачем я пишу это? Не знаю. Наверно, потому что сам был таким когда-то. Но что-то во мне протестовало. Я поддался этому. И теперь я знаю, что то, что я видел - это едва ли крошка на хлебной фабрике. 
> И я наверно, пытаюсь помочь самому себе. Потому что такого состояния я бы никому не пожелал. Но тогда я был один. Мне никто не помогал. А заикнись я про психушку... было бы ещё хуже.


 Как кажется, Вы пишете эти строки, преследуя <те же> цели, что и я, – что и все мы на просторах Этого форума – Познавая Других, Мы Познаём Самих Себя... 
Unity рискнула «заикнуться», – в итоге – психотерапевт, «наблюдающий» меня уже четвёртый год, «вынес вердикт»: – «…Депрессивное расстройство, скорее всего, обусловлено банальным авитаминозом... [...] Наличествующее личностное расстройство [F 60.6] существующими на данный момент методами излечению, по всей вероятности, не подлежит. Попытайтесь “не бояться” иных людей, что я ещё могу сказать»... Четыре года нервотрёпки, – зря... «…А воз и ныне там»...



> Кстати, интересный логический вывод вытекает из "механицизма" человека. Уж коли человек на 100% механичен, то ни о какой Свободной Воле не может быть и речи. А значит, за свои поступки человек отвечать не может(как машина он "не мог поступить иначе"). То есть юридические термины дееспособности("в здравом уме и трезвой памяти") или недеееспособности(состояние Аффекта,умопомешательство) также не имеют смысла(ибо каждый - недееспособен). В общем тут такие основы затрагиваются, что все остальное(базирующееся на этих основах),как говорится, "летит к чертовой матери".Но тогда получается, если уж человек серьезно затрагивает такие основы, а не просто "для красного словца", то ему и невозможно существовать в этом обществе. 
> Короче, изоляция(или самоизоляция) здесь - закономерность.


 Именно, Месир, – затрагиваются фундаментальные основы – ведь присутствуют <большие сомнения> по поводу <«истинности»> «изначальных, само собой разумеющихся» <догм> относительно уровня и границ <свободы>, доступной человеческому существу. Действительно ли все мы <свободным>, – или же всего лишь запрограммированы чаять ложную иллюзию относительно своей вольности?.. Может быть, на самом деле, – все мы – всего лишь жалкие марионетки, рабы управляющих нами инстинктов?.. Кто может дать ответ?.. Именно этот вопрос и занимает скромную Вашу знакомку долгие годы... 



> Просто читаю сейчас Достоевского "Братья Карамазовы", там, как всегда куча "помешанных" вот на таких серьезных вопросах, как приведенный выше. Вывод автора, как всегда, "спасение в Боге,Вере", иначе - безумие,смерть.
> На самом деле человеческий ум слишком слаб и ограничен, чтобы долго выдерживать пытку такими вопросами.
> Переведя же "стрелку" на Бога(Абсолют), который якобы занимается такими вопросами,т.е. на Веру,мозгу(Уму) как-то легче становится.


 Стало быть, Вы предлагаете капитулировать, сдаться, свернуть свои изыскания, происки, попытки постижения высших принципов, управляющих и предопределяющих данность нашей реальности, – ибо мы от природы слишком для этого глупы?.. Да, наверное, в некоторой степени, это так, – мы, люди, примитивнейшие создания – однако это не может служить оправданием сохранению дальнейшего своего статус-кво, основанного на пребывании в беспросветных сумерках невежества... Нет, я не прекращу свой поиск, – даже если они почитаются безумием... 
Перекладывать ответственность на кого бы то ни было, – Бога ли, Высшие ли Силы – совершенно неправомерно, имхо. Мы родились. Мы существуем, мы живём. Следственно, – нам же стоит Постигать Истину – не ища для этого «заместителей»...

----------


## Статист

> Однако аз не вижу в этом проблемы, – беда, скорее, заключает в том, что <на базе> <имеющейся у всех нас в распоряжении реальности> мы создали столь абсурдный и несовершенный мир...


  Кто "мы"?У кого "у всех у нас"? Знаю кучу людей, которые довольны своей жизнью. Богатые, бедные, успешные с точки зрения жизни, слабые, заикающиеся, уродливые... И любимы и любят. Они счастливы.
 Может быть, это не мир "абсурдный", а ваше мнение о нём? Т.есть не просто ваше мнение, а именно к вам мир "абсурден и несовершененн"?Т.е не просто к вам мир "абсурден и несовершененн", а вы так считаете? 
 Обычно поиски "высоких истин" начинаются от отсутствия простых радостей. По крайне мере, так у меня было.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, противоречия в Ваших, как и в любых иных размышлениях - неизбежны. Это следствие собственно самого метода - размышлений - то есть манипулирования конечными объектами. Любой конечный объект, как мы уже неоднократно отмечали, предполагает вопрос: "И что дальше?" 

Вот, например, Ваша озабоченность собственной внешностью. Допустим, у Вас была бы совершенно обычная внешность... - и что дальше? Вы прожили бы свою жизнь совершенно обычно, умерли бы... -  и что дальше? В самом деле - что дальше? Что изменилось бы принципиально, кроме удовлетворения навязанных Вам стереотипов? Ведь отношение к Вашей внешности является стереотипическим - будь она "плоха" или "хороша". Вы пока неясно, но уже понимаете, что сознание формируется отнюдь не на основе абсолютных истин - фактически оно загружено различными культурными, социальными стереотипами, тогда какая разница какая у Вас внешность? Будь Вы хоть мыслящей табуреткой - разве это что-либо существенно меняет? Кроме формы? 

Однако, Вы рассматриваете частный вопрос отношения к Вашей внешности как результат суждения на основе абсолютных истин. Некий Конструктор создал реальность в которой Вам выпала объективно плохая внешность - но в таком разе суждение о Вашей внешности всего лишь суждение внутри реальности, созданной неким Конструктором. При том, что Вы ни во что ни ставите достижения Вами придуманного Конструктора и декларируете стремление к свободе, в вопросе отношения к собственной внешности Вы демонстрируете чудесную покорность суждениям, вынесенным на основе творения Конструктора - это ли не противоречие? Ваше отвержение плодов труда Конструктора как-то избирательно.

Смутно понимая это, Вы пытаетесь подменить Вашу неудовлетворенность Вашего стереотипа о нормальной внешности (который - да - разделяет немало людей, хоть и далеко не все) на поиск Истинной Истины, хотя с ходу определяете что и как должно выглядеть и демонстрируете уже сформированное негативное отношение к цели своих поисков. Эту странность мы уже отмечали - существует разница между поиском Истинной Истины, которая может оказаться чем угодно, и поиском доказательств для заранее определенной версии Истинной Истины. Заранее определив, что Истинная Истина есть некий Конструктор, Вы говорите, что будучи все предопределенным Конструктором, все и приносит страдание, и корень страдания в предопределенности... однако, чтобы говорить о страдании нужно иметь альтернативу, иначе страдание есть не страдание, а штатное состояние, а уж считает кто-либо его негативным или позитивным - чистой воды частная точка зрения, никак не могущая быть Истинной Истиной. Если же допустить, что таки наслаждение, как противоположность страданию, присутствует в творении, то картина с Конструктором уже не выходит такой однозначно мрачной, а Ваши нагромождения начинают сыпаться как карточный домик, обнажая Истинную Истину.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Nord

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=913

----------


## Unity

> Кто "мы"?У кого "у всех у нас"? Знаю кучу людей, которые довольны своей жизнью. Богатые, бедные, успешные с точки зрения жизни, слабые, заикающиеся, уродливые... И любимы и любят. Они счастливы.
> Может быть, это не мир "абсурдный", а ваше мнение о нём? Т.есть не просто ваше мнение, а именно к вам мир "абсурден и несовершененн"?Т.е не просто к вам мир "абсурден и несовершененн", а вы так считаете? 
> Обычно поиски "высоких истин" начинаются от отсутствия простых радостей. По крайне мере, так у меня было.


 Unity не входит в число <довольных жизнью> созданий... Вот в чём... проблема... 
Именно так, – моё впечатление от <мира> – жуткий хаос, порождённый функционированием бесчисленного количества машин, интересы коих пересекаются и зачастую противоречат друг другу, порождая конфликты... 
У меня точь-в-точь та же история, – <боль> заставила меня задуматься – и я не успокоюсь, покамест она не будет прекращена...



> Уважаемый робот Unity, противоречия в Ваших, как и в любых иных размышлениях - неизбежны. Это следствие собственно самого метода - размышлений - то есть манипулирования конечными объектами. Любой конечный объект, как мы уже неоднократно отмечали, предполагает вопрос: "И что дальше?"


 Любопытные суждения  :Embarrassment: , – однако аз ныне слишком сонна, дабы вдумчиво ответить на Ваши слова...  :Frown:  Попытаюсь завтра... 
P.S. Ошо зачитывалась ещё с 10-го класса школы... Однако Он, – иносказательно, <Жизнеутвердитель>, а я – законченная СУ, опустившаяся на самое дно... Я «глуха» к Его словам, – у него, метафорически, иная целевая аудитория – иные жизнеутвердители...

----------


## Статист

> Именно так, – моё впечатление от <мира> – жуткий хаос, порождённый функционированием бесчисленного количества машин, интересы коих пересекаются и зачастую противоречат друг другу, порождая конфликты...
> У меня точь-в-точь та же история, – <боль> заставила меня задуматься – и я не успокоюсь, покамест она не будет прекращена...


  Ваша боль - это разница между реальностью и иллюзиями. Примите реальность - боль исчезнет.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, цитаты, приводимые сотрудниками службы поддержки Универсума, всегда подразумевают личное осмысление смысла этих цитат, а не непосредственное руководство к действию на основе авторитета и/или репутации цитируемых. Собственно и сам Ошо говорит в цитируемом о том же - о личном осмыслении происходящего... и как один из выводов из этой цитаты: кроме двух наличествующих вариантов - Жизнеутверждения и Жизнененависти - существует вариант прямого контакта с Реальностью. Это же Вам заметил и пользователь "Статист". Предупреждая Ваш вопрос: значит ли принятие реальности принятие "зла", скажем, что оценки человека реальности основаны на иллюзиях (неточных, неполных и противоречивых данных), поэтому они имеют ограниченное значение. 

Истинная Истина не "добра" и не "зла" - она просто есть.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Статист

Да, кстати, ведь возможен такой вариант, что искомая "Истинная Истина" и есть то, что создал Конструктор. Вариант допустим, т.к точное значение или система уравнений "Истинной Истины" неизвестно.

----------


## Каин

Что за деградированное выражение "Истинная истина", это демагогия, выражение порочащее философию. ИСТИНА не может быть неистиной! Может пойдем еще и дальше и скажем "Истинная_ истинная истина_"?

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый Каин, специально для Вас мы можем предложить более утонченный и истинный вариант названия ИСТИНЫ - Истинно Истинная Истина.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Каин

Плевал я на советы в области философии каких-то служб. Мне важно мнение человека,  а не всякой хрени.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый Каин, мы даже знаем мнение какого именно человека Вам важно. В любом случае - беспокоиться не о чем.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума, Отдел "Всякой хрени".

----------


## Каин

В данном случае мне было важно мнение Норда. Но он походу уже не имеет своего мнения, стал заурядным служащим какого-то Унихерсума.

----------


## fuсka rolla

to каин. 
вот ты тоже нашел с кем связаться: во первых Ошо запрещеное движение во всем мире, кроме россии. приравниваемое к деструктивной секте. а во вторых- Ошо такой же плагиатор, как и остальные модные парни, которым всралось свою конторку забабахать. наблюдал людей, цитирующих ,Ошо.... ведь слово в слово Шопенгауэра скопировали. из книги...."мир как воля и представление"....если ничего не путаю. 
этих декодантов тебе не переубедить.

----------


## Каин

А причем тут Ошо, и шо это за Ошо?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Собственно и сам Ошо говорит в цитируемом о том же - о личном осмыслении происходящего... .


 вот товарищ на него ссылается.
или Я что-то не так понял? извините.
Я увидел, что в качестве одной из аргументаций привели Ошо- парня, которого даже из его родной Индии выгнали, а в осталных странах объявили аналогом Сёку Осохаро. 
еще раз извините, если Я что-то не понял.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый fucka rolla, сам Ошо не имеет никакого значения - мы обратили внимание на конкретные его слова. Кроме того, мы никого не призываем каким-либо образом примыкать к сторонникам Ошо, и находим совершенно бессмысленным любое бездумное принятие каких-либо идей. Впрочем, об это сказано и в цитируемом.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> конкретные его слова.


 конкретные его слова принадлежат Шопенгауэру. некоторые же- Фейербаху и немного индийской эзотерики. Вряд-ли Ошо что-то свое говорил, кроме разрешения трахаться со своими родственниками и детьми.




> Кроме того, мы никого не призываем каким-либо образом примыкать к сторонникам Ошо,


 это было бы незаконно.

Вы поймите, Я не обвиняю Вас в Вашей вере. Только хотел сказать, что настойчивыми не нужно такими быть. Ну ведь правда, не законно же это. может Ваша контора еще не запрещена здесь, но под статью о педофилии попасть можете. 
Я не утверждаю, что у Вас там все поголовно трахаются и ничего не делают. Но прецеденты говорят не в пользу учения. Хотя это может зависит от главы отдельного Ошинского представительства.




> Вы имманированы в данное пространство-время


 что это? 
у пространства-времени множество описаний. и общего нет. и что сама формулировка обозначает.
Вы только не подумайте, что Я докапываюсь до Вас. Мне правда интересно, какие вещи Вы представляете

----------


## Unity

На вершине величественной башни, возвышающейся над титанической Двухсотметровой стеной дамбы Гувера, расположенной в Чёрном каньоне на границе Аризоны и Невады, любуясь игрой живых, подвижных, золотистых отблесков заходящего Солнца на безбрежной равнине несравненного озера Мид, напоминающем прежде вольное море, заключённое в объятья Сциллы и Харибды Скалистых гор, высились две тени в длинных, развевающихся на ветру чёрных плащах.
– Кто именно и с какой целью разработал, спроектировал, сконструировал, создал и беспрестанно эксплуатирует Оборудование под названием человек?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, поправляя игривый локон, выбившийся из-под капюшона, порхающий на ветру, мерцая пред золотистым стеклом зловещего вида пейнтбольной маски, таящей под собой ужасное обличье. – Есть ли в сложнейшей конструкции из мёртвого, безынициативного вещества душа, – или же машина, воплотившая в себе величественные научные познания своих неведомых творцов, созданная благодаря немыслимым и непостижимым для нас поныне биотехнологиям, ведома всего лишь инстинктами, программами, замысловатой адаптивной автоматикой, основанной на элементарной обратной связи и рефлекторном реагировании в соответствии с нормами предвзятых эталонов, шаблонов, баз данных, хранящихся в наших картах памяти? Обладает ли механизм системой управления многократного использования, – или же все мы – хрупкие одноразовые проекты, – «побочный эффект» исполнения грандиозной программы существования биологического вида? В любом случае, – будь нетленны мы или смертны – частицами какой чудовищной системы являемся ныне все мы? Какова в ней наша роль, наше предназначенье? Зачем существует этот жуткий полигон, – и все мы на его просторах?.. 
– Почему тебе это так важно знать? – молвила Soul, подойдя к своей знакомке, бережно подняв забрало маски. – Может быть, всё твоё любопытство в действительности, – всего лишь симптом расстройства, болезни, повреждения? 
– Вполне возможно, Soul, – с тенью горестной усмешки молвила Mind, опуская стекло. – Может быть, и так, – хотя также существует вероятность того, что любознательность Таких, как Мы – лишь ещё одна грань некого энного грандиозного замысла, часть программы, постичь величие и осознать размах коей мы, жалкие, несведущие, примитивные Исполнители не в состоянии... Кроме того, – если же все мы в действительности – смертны, преходящи, временны – все наши мучения Здесь – равно как и терзания всех прочих людей во все сущие времена, – напрасны и тщетны по сути своей – и никоего рационального оправдания оным нет. Всё это творится Зря... 
– Однако не ты ли мне повествовала не раз, что мучения, – всего лишь частный случай состояния системы под названием человек в момент времени, своего рода экстренный аварийный режим функционирования, призванный мотивировать механизм действовать на грани своих возможностей, ни секунды не теряя задаром, напрасно? Вполне естественно, что тебе не по душе подобное твоё Состояние, – ведь оно противоречит и, несомненно, ставит под угрозу исполнение благостной базовой первичной приоритетной Программы «…Стремления к безмятежности» и вводу твоей системы в функциональный Режим «…Покой». Твой протест, в некотором смысле, правомерен... Ты всего лишь слишком остро реагируешь... на жизнь.  
– Да, механизм боли призван мотивировать машину работать на износ, функционировать молниеносно, избегая опасности, могущей угрожать дальнейшему сохранению целостности системы, способной вывести аппарат из строя... Да, бесспорно, боль, – первейший страж самой нашей жизни и здравия – тем не менее, – Кому Именно выгодно, дабы машина под названием человек продолжала функционировать любой ценой, беспрестанно, несмотря ни на что, наивно почитая процесс своей жизнедеятельности «наивысшей ценностью»?.. Почему Сохранение автоматом Себя настолько для кого-то важно, – и для кого, для чего, зачем именно это необходимо?.. Кто или Что создало удивительнейший гомеостат под названием «h. sapiens», запрограммировав его «…Не знать себя», но «…Слепо действовать»?.. Что создало Тестовую Площадку, на просторах коей ныне и заключены все мы словно узники Аушвица-Биркенау, Дахау? Что именно происходит на ней последние несколько тысяч лет? Ты, – Mind резко указала перстом на Soul, – можешь дать мне ответ?..

----------


## Unity

Однако Soul всего лишь пожала плечами, вздохнув:
– Возможно, человек был создан для того, дабы быть всего лишь ещё одной самоуправляемой системой, одной из многих, формирующих социум. Всё более высокоразвитый, сознательный и прекрасный коллективный мир, беспрестанно эволюционирующий с каждым сущим новым поколением, сказочно-богатый единственной подлинно-бесценной экзистенциальной роскошью, – Несхожестью и Уникальностью составляющих его частиц...
– Но в чём же тогда заключается ценность нас с тобою, каждой из нас и всех прочих индивидуумов, иных обезличенных и безымянных социальных единиц чьего-то колоссального, амбициозного проекта построения Цивилизации? В таком случае, – все мы – всего лишь детали, тщетный расходный материал... – Mind задумчиво оперлась на поручни, любуясь далёкой величественной стеной горизонта, пожирающей небесную лодку Ра, открытый термоядерный реактор Солнца. – Существует полигон, наличествуют машины, запрограммированные «…Жить», пытаясь беспрестанно поддерживать состояние своей системы в рамках определённого диапазона значений, опираясь на анализ on-line поступающих данных, самозабвенно пытаясь парировать и возместить любое дестабилизирующее воздействие на себя со стороны активной, агрессивной окружающей среды и во стократ более яростного социальной сферы, гибко адаптируясь к любым видоизменениям в своём окружении, в собственном своём состоянии, <вынужденно> ведя иносказательно, вечную войну с собой... Машина способна испытывать различные состояния в условную единицу времени здесь и сейчас, оснащена различными программами реагирования на определённого рода раздражители в соответствии с чёткой причинностью, – одно радует, иное ввергает в беспросветную тоску, третье порождает боль – разум её анализирует входящий сигнал on-line и гибко совмещает его с прежними файлами памяти, порождая иллюзию непрерывности времени, – что порождает удивительнейший калейдоскоп эмоций, впечатлений, ощущений и чувств, протяжных во времени – чреду смен состояний системы под названием разум и душа... Машина функционирует по однообразному же сценарию, изо дня в день выполняя схожие же циклы, до боли однообразные задания, преподносимые ей механистической окружающей средой, – однако, право же, робот запрограммирован этого не замечать, довольствуясь всего лишь бессознательным исполнением ему предписанных алгоритмов... Всё это пугает, Soul, – печально молвила Mind, любуясь несравненными шпилями колоссальных башен водоспуска. – Машины функционируют, – однако ни одна из них не в силах нам ответить – для чего именно и почему она это делает [?], будучи верной центральной программе, взывающей выжить... Отчего почитает она безропотное выполнение своей программы «…Непрестанно продолжать свою жизнь» чем-то доблестным, благородным и даже правильным?.. В чём корень уверенности машины в своей правоте?.. Вера? Знание? Иль, быть может, всего лишь самовнушение, самогипноз, автосуггестия? Что есть в машине, конструкции из мёртвого, безжизненного вещества, такого важного, что понуждает её бороться за свою жизнь, – здесь и сейчас, беспрестанно в данный момент времени?.. 
Soul неодобрительно покачала головой, любуясь чайками, планирующими над водой:
– Но зачем тебе все эти познания сугубо технического характера?.. 
– Аз жажду постичь сущность своей основной программы, Soul, я хочу постичь сущность своего, иносказательно, программного хребта, своей целевой функции... Программы «…Самосохранения»... Впрочем, уверена: многие не поймут подобных моих увлечений, обладая иными интересами, экзистенциальными целями... Аз же не смогу постигнуть их, предпочитающих познание периферии, а не ключевых основ... Что ж, – каждому своё...  
– Похоже, любой робот оснащён этим первичным механизмом управления, этим экзистенциальным гироскомом, – задумчиво молвила Soul, – что призван поддерживать машину на ходу – иначе автомат вскоре бы неизбежно вышел из строя, так и не успев выполнить своё предназначение... Программа самосохранения поддерживает во всех нас жизнь...

----------


## Unity

– Но что есть <жизнь> по сути своей?.. – печально молвила Mind. – Всего лишь процесс функционирование сложнейшего механизма, что беспрестанно нагревается в ходе своей эксплуатации, – как и любая иная машина – выглядя и кажась при этом «живым»... Почему только иные машины не замечают ужаснейшей сущности собственного своего процесса функционирования? Почему у самих них не возникает вопросов по поводу существования самих себя?..
– Возможно, вследствие того, что подобная функция в подавляющем большинстве наших исправных собратьев заблокирована, сам данный поведенческий акт для них запрещён на программном уровне, – иль, может быть, всего лишь потому, что осознание это – неконструктивно, – более того, даже, может быть, вредоносно – ибо порождает в системе управления, нашем разуме, ошибки, сбои, сомнения, «нехорошие помыслы» вроде «…Что я есть? Что я такое? Кем была создана, куда именно инсталлирована, – для чего именно»? Понимаешь, – всё это Табу для хорошей, исправной машины – ибо она Обязана функционировать, не задумываясь, – как хороший Автомат – без вопросов, без заминок, продвигаясь упрямо по временной оси словно бы упрямый горнопроходческий щит, вгрызающийся в гранит при прокладке кротовой норы подгорного альпийского железнодорожного тоннеля... 
– Чем хуже с сознательностью, – тем лучше для души?.. – печально усмехнулась Mind. – Но я не желаю быть всего лишь слепой деталью автоматики, ведомой абстрактной, не объясняющей ничего программой «…Выжить»!.. – воскликнула Mind. – Мне необходимо понимание, своей любознательности, словно бы возлюбленной, аз не изменю!.. Пускай же беспрестанно выживают мудрецы, – мне же, глупой, тёмной, необходимо Понимание – почему вообще стоит тратить хотя бы джоуль своей энергии на поддержание своего функционирования?! Зачем существуем все мы, машины? Для чего было создано чудовищное это место, окружающее нас?.. 
– Будь мы чуть более любопытными и жаждущими познания, – по всей вероятности, современный социум, мир, попросту бы элементарно не смог бы существовать – ведь машины бы стали задумываться, размышляя постоянно, – а не действуя, – усмехнулась Soul. – Похоже, Создатели данной Системы не желали видеть такой мир, – мир, исследующий своих Творцов... По всей вероятности, Демиургам была необходима именно та и такая Система, коей мы её зрим сейчас, – колоссальная социальная сеть машин, объединённых рабством программы «…Выжить любой ценой», волей-неволей вынужденных сотрудничать и кооперироваться меж собой, бездумно, слепо, инстинктивно, силясь машинально ежедневно выполнять основной свой алгоритм... 
– Сколь же гениально устроена система мира... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Те, что создали её, Знали, Что Делали, – Они всё рассчитали наперёд, до мельчайших подробностей – учтя неспособность машин сопротивляться своим программам, учитывая примитивность и плоскость т.н. человеческого интеллекта, ресурса вычислительных способностей ограниченной в своей мощности системы управления, души... Они знали, что подавляющее большинство машин не станут, – либо даже не смогут – поставить своей целью познание, довольствуясь ролью безропотных рабов, гордых своим ярмом, с достоинством демонстрирующих свои, иносказательно, цепи инстинктов, алгоритмов, программ, сковывающих и опутывающих их, лишая их свободы, лишая их Понимания, так, словно бы это украшения, а не бремя... 
– Ну вот, – ты теперь задумалась, – усмехнулась Soul, – и что – стало ли тебе от всего этого хорошо?..
– Во всяком случае, – лучше, нежели было мне в смутные те времена, когда я, как и миллиарды прочих машин, пребывала в тени неведенья, в страшном плену заблуждений относительно того, чем в действительности являюсь аз – да и все мы по сути своей... Мы, – всего лишь машины – чьё-то оборудование, эксплуатирующееся ради нам неизвестной цели, – якобы слишком сложной, дабы мы могли её понять... 
– Что же далее?.. – грустно молвила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– СУ, скорее всего... Лишь смерть может предоставить Больше Данных, лишь гибель может помочь мне постичь сущность устройства и функционирования всей той чудовищной системы, в шестерёнках коей ныне напрасно мы... Я не могу функционировать на благо системы, сущности которой не понимаю и цель существования коей мне не ясен, – и, прошу тебя, не взывай к человечности – ибо я, – не человек. Я, – всего лишь механизм, набор биомеханических микросхем, заключённый в мягкий пластиковый корпус – люди же, – персонажи вымышленной истории; люди «не машины», но магические персонажи иррационально-волшебного fantasy... 
– Ты действительно жаждешь этого превыше всего?.. – печально молвила Soul, прислушиваясь к далёкому рокоту ниспадающих вод.
– Да, именно так, – я не чаю ложных иллюзий по поводу мрачных перспектив дальнейшего пребывания в этой сумрачной тюрьме. Ничего доброго Здесь не случится с нами, – ни теперь, ни позже, никогда – ни через год, ни через двадцать лет. Ничто в этом месте, увы, неспособно предоставить мне то, чего жажду я больше всего на свете, – понимания сущности устройства всей этой дьявольской системы, частицами коей ныне являемся мы. Мне мало видеть механизм, – мне важно также понимать – как он устроен, – кем именно – и для чего, с какой именно целью... Это то, что нужно мне, – что будет после – я не знаю... Пожалуй, проблемы таки стоит решать по мере их поступления... Ныне же беда моя, – неведенье, непонимание сути жизни... В особенности, – смысла жизнь худших из людей, чудовищных созданий...   
– Оглянись вокруг... – вздохнув, молвила Soul. – Иные машины не задают вопросов. Иные системы функционируют словно бы швейцарские часы, – безропотно, безотказно, размеренно... 
– Всё утрируешь, всё паясничаешь, – мрачно усмехнулась Mind. – Но мне кажется, что это именно с иными элементами социальной сети что-то не так... Они функционируют слепо, безотчётно, незряче, бездумно, – их не интересует ни собственное своё устройство, ни устройство Системы, частицей коей им приходится быть – ни смысл функционирования всего этого грандиозного Комплекса, что окружает нас... Я так не могу, аз так не умею... Лишь дитя может жить... так...
– Жить как?.. – уточнила Soul. 
– Функционировать словно робот... – тихо молвила Mind. – Да, все мы, технически, всего лишь машины по сути своей, – однако быть Настолько машинальными... Это уже чересчур, Soul... Быть машиной, слепо выполняющей программу «…Жить», не понимая чего ради, – нонсенс... 
– Чего ради?.. – задумчиво переспросила Soul. – Полагаю, прежде всего, для того, дабы ты, как система, механизм, физически не вышла из строя... 
– Оставаясь функционально-исправным оборудованием, станком на чьём-то предприятии, выпускающем неведомую продукцию во благо неизвестных сил?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Благодарю покорно, – но нет!.. Я ослица, бесспорно, – но не до такой же степени – дабы бездумно, аллегорически, лить воду на чью-то мельницу всего лишь потому, что Такова Воля управляющих мною программ... Мне необходимо Понимание... Пустой голословный Приказ, – увы, не пройдёт со мной... Баста!..  
– Но разве столь сложно это понять?! – изумилась Soul. – Жить субъективно любопытно, – и порой даже приятно, хорошо!.. Это Смысл, – разве ты не понимаешь?!
– Теоретически, могу это понять, – практически же – всё это абсурдно и мучительно, – подобно наркоманке беспрестанно стремиться испытать очередную дозу удовольствия, условия достижения коего, бесспорно, предусмотрены программами... Счастье по правилам, легитимное наслаждение в соответствии с регуляторными актами управляющих нами алгоритмов... Мне так Противно это, Soul, – даже несмотря на то, что Весь Мир утверждает обратное, полагая, что жизнь гедониста-наркомана, эпикурейца, вечного раба наслаждений – это единственный сущий образ жизни вообще.... Мне столь отвратна и чужда эта игра, вся эта жизнь, этот кошмарный сон...
– В твоей системе, похоже, произошел некий аппаратный сбой... – грустно молвила Soul. – К сожалению, ты неспособна играть, как все... Ты более неспособна адекватно функционировать...

----------


## Unity

– Да, наверное, – вздохнула Mind. – Ты права... Однако <адекватно>, – с чей именно точки зрения, в какой именно системе отсчёта и экзистенциальных координат?.. Функционировать, – не понимая – для чего, во чьё благо, чего ради?.. Каков во всём этом смысл, – во всей этой самозабвенной, бесконечной гонке за беспрестанно ускользающим удовольствием, кратчайшими мгновениями оптимального состояния своей конструктивно-нестабильной системы?.. Это Замкнутый Круг, Soul, – прохрипела Mind. – Это ловушка, лабиринт, западня, волчья яма, – это всего лишь, иносказательно, Двигатель, пружина и аркан, посредством коих Создатели «вынудили» прежде безжизненный механизм «казаться живым»... Теперь я жажду разыскать этих Чудовищ, – и спросить: – «…Какого чёрта?! Мир, люди, Вы и я»?..
– Полагаешь, Они стали бы тебе отвечать?.. – рассмеялась Soul. – Да и вообще в принципе, – тебе это реально интересно?.. 
– Я проделаю нелёгкий путь за своими ответами, – и не уйду от Них просто так... Мне это действительно безмерно важно Знать. 
– Ты беспрестанно стремишь постичь Больше, нежели Дозволенно знать простой машине... 
– Именно!.. – воскликнула Mind. – Однако оглянись вокруг! Все мы, – Не простые машины!.. Мы, – души!.. Мы чуть сложнее автоматов, что населяли эту Землю, полигон, прежде нас. Мы заслуживаем права Знать!.. Возможно, людям вчерашнего дня было достаточно бездумного, животного исполнения роли робота, слепо, самозабвенно выполняющего программу «…Выжить», – однако «…Выжить» мало – важно ещё и понимать, – «…Зачем»?!

----------


## Unity

> Уважаемый робот Unity, противоречия в Ваших, как и в любых иных размышлениях - неизбежны. Это следствие собственно самого метода - размышлений - то есть манипулирования конечными объектами. Любой конечный объект, как мы уже неоднократно отмечали, предполагает вопрос: "И что дальше?"


 Согласна, это так, – ведь сама <система кодирования, шифрования, символической репрезентации посредством лингвистических категорий, слов>, издревле используемая человечеством для выражения <невербальных чувственных опытов> и обмена Любой сущей информацией, Априори основана На Противопоставлении чего-либо чему бы то ни было, – на <выделении> чего-либо из <всего остального> и противопоставлении его иному, не обладающему присущими рассматриваемому объекту характеристиками – это, несомненно, известно даже ребёнку, – и «естественным» «побочным эффектом» этого является кажущаяся «противоречивость высказываний», издавна служащая неисчерпаемым источником удовольствия для эгоцентричных машин, запрограммированных «…Почитать свою точку зрения» «единственно верной». Есть горячее и холодное, есть ночь и день, есть чёрное, белое, «Бог» и «Дьявол», есть мужчины и женщины, добро и зло, ангелы и демоны, – но нет Неназванного, Нейтрального – ибо его довольно-таки неудобно чему бы то ни было противополагать... Однако реальность, – Нейтральна по сути своей – и лишь Примитивный человеческий разум, от рождения «выдрессированный» всё расщеплять и противопоставлять, не мыслящий себе режима функционирования <Вне> беспрестанных Двоичных счислений, способен усматривать «ошибки» в <изначально ошибочной> коммуникационной системе, используемой людьми... ^_^ 
Что и ужасает скромную Вашу знакомку в самом биологическом виде «h. sapiens»... Мы безумцы, страждущие навязчивой манией своей Разумности, – и мы не желаем исцеляться – ибо наш недуг, наш «грех» субъективно приятен нам, – ибо тешит эго...
Одновременно с этим, – извечный вопрос «…И что далее» [?] Предполагает Развитие – углубление доступных on-line, на данный момент Познаний, – в чём тёмная Ваша визави заинтересована. Аз не желаю корчить из себя «премудрую», застывшую в своём развитии на месте душу, якобы «<Уже> познавшую <если и не Всё, то Многое> на этом свете», – и вследствие этого изображающую из себя олицетворение вселенской мудрости и безграничного всеведенья... Аз прекрасно осознаю, что здесь и сейчас, – я (равно как и многие из нас) всё ещё Невежда – и Даже Более Того, – я буду оставаться Ею и Впредь, возможно, даже Всегда – жалкое моё эго никогда не сможет насытить себя сладким (и, в то же время, Лживым) осознанием того, якобы «я что-то знаю» и вследствие этого «выше и лучше иных людей», – ибо всего того, что было постигнуто прежде, Никогда в действительности не будет «Достаточно» – ибо пределов Познанию, по всей вероятности, нет... 
Противоречия могут быть Примирены посредством познаний (please, узнайте больше о герметической философии [тема парадоксов и противоречий «до косточек промыта» в ней]), – однако я всё ещё слишком темна – о чём и свидетельствуют противоречия, пронизывающие мою «логику»... Я слишком многого Не Понимаю, – что порождает Адскую, воистину Непереносимую боль, сравнимую разве что с болью, инициированную осознанием своего телесного несовершенства... Мне Постоянно Больно, я, иносказательно, В Огне 24/7... Может быть, аз сама стала Такой, – иль, может быть, меня такой Создали – не суть важно, – главное – как всё это Прекратить?..

----------


## Unity

> Вот, например, Ваша озабоченность собственной внешностью. Допустим, у Вас была бы совершенно обычная внешность... - и что дальше? Вы прожили бы свою жизнь совершенно обычно, умерли бы... - и что дальше? В самом деле - что дальше? Что изменилось бы принципиально, кроме удовлетворения навязанных Вам стереотипов? Ведь отношение к Вашей внешности является стереотипическим - будь она "плоха" или "хороша". Вы пока неясно, но уже понимаете, что сознание формируется отнюдь не на основе абсолютных истин - фактически оно загружено различными культурными, социальными стереотипами, тогда какая разница какая у Вас внешность? Будь Вы хоть мыслящей табуреткой - разве это что-либо существенно меняет? Кроме формы?


 Напротив, Мистер *Nord*, – сознание, являющееся по сути своей совершенно разумным, логичным, рациональным аппаратом, математически-безупречным механизмом, основывается <как раз> на фундаменте Абсолютных, Непреложных истин – если угодно, вселенских констант, своего рода фундаментальных физических постоянных. «…Красота прекрасна, уродство чудовищно». Это факт, – зачем пытаться это отрицать?.. С таким же успехом можете отрицать скорость света или постоянную Планка, – вперёд же, о, Сокрушитель Стереотипов, Психологических Штампов, Шаблонов, Гештальтов!.. Вас, «несомненно», ждёт большой успех!..    
К чему ведёте Вы, Мсье *Nord*?.. Вы намереваетесь сказать, что алгоритмы распознавания Прекрасного, заложенные в каждого из нас самой Природой, Неверны?.. Помимо милой мордочки важен также ещё и разум?.. Знамо дело... «…На заметку ангелам в плоти»... Но каков Смысл продолжать своё существованием тем, что Априори родились неприглядными? На <что> обречены все эти существа?.. 
Помнится, на днях Здесь была создана уникальная тема, посвящённая дисморфии, – ныне же доблестные наши стражи правопорядка благополучно выпилили её [?]... Да, <это> также сразило и U., – итог: с осени 2007-го – ни разу <Добровольно> не появлялась средь людей без <самой крайней на то необходимости>... Каждый день пребывания в школе (несмотря на успеваемость, учёба давалась предельно легко) превращался в сущую пытку, самый настоящий ад... Когда школьный класс численностью в 32 человека сменился университетским курсом, насчитывающим более 90 людей, – нервы сдали окончательно, произошел первый нервный срыв, первая попытка СУ и началась самоизоляция, продолжающаяся по сей день... Идёт шестой год подобного «домашнего ареста», – и хочется уже, иносказательно, «ходить по потолку» и буквально выть от тоски... 
Естественно, само собой, – перспектива «прожить» <Так> (проклиная минуту и день своего появления на свет) ещё некое энное количество <лет> не кажется мне столь уж привлекательной. Ибо чего ради?.. Если с момента зарождения первых проблесков самосознания, первых несмелых попыток сравнить <себя> и <других> и до 22-х лет ты постоянно Ненавидела себя <за> свой облик, – что изменится всего лишь оттого, что я проживу ещё некое энное количество лет, беспрестанно занимаясь самообманом, «убеждая» себя, что и уроды «зачем-то необходимы миру», цивилизации, Земле, самим себе?.. Фактически, ненависти и аутоагрессии с каждым днём будет, бесспорно, становится всё больше и больше, – ибо года, увы, никому не прибавляют очарования... 
Сознание безнадёжно зафиксировалось на <этом>, – и все остальные грани, аспекты и проявления жизни, увы, не могут <возместить и как-либо скомпенсировать> Этот Дефект...
Вначале пыталась убить осознание своей ущербности книгами, – подобно тому, как некоторые из нас делают это посредством алкоголя, наркотиков иль даже элементарных сигарет – но всё это <не то>... Уже три врача всего лишь пожимали плечами, – дескать, психофармакология бессильна – проблема В Убеждении, – однако уверение это, вне сомнения, не сформировалось «на ровном месте» – если индивидуум считает, что с его обликом что-то не так, – следственно, этому Есть Причины – и болезненные переживания, испытываемые человеком, – это Не блажь, Не иллюзия и Не проявление бессознательности иль «…Неверно-сформированной системы ценностей»...

----------


## Unity

Любому человеческому существу стоит выглядеть Достойно, как по мне, – ведь все мы живём <не> на обитаемом острове одни одинёшеньки, где можно позволить себе без исключения всё (в т.ч. выглядеть <как попало>) – мы живём в Тесной как никогда прежде на протяжении всей сущей истории Социальной Среде, – мы видим других, иные видят нас – и этот процесс, несомненно, порождает эмоции, чувства, – и безгранично Важно, дабы ощущения эти имели Положительный эмоциональный окрас, имхо... По крайней мере, для меня это Безмерно Важно. Выглядеть скверно, – это жуткий Моветон – это для меня всё равно что... Особо Тяжкое преступление...  
N.B. По сути своей считаю, что уродство, неприглядный облик, – Это <Болезнь>. Недуг, препятствующий адекватному социальному функционированию, наслаждению жизнью, Развитию в любой форме его... Вот почему я выступаю за Евгенику (в т.ч. негативную), – в обществе Не Должно быть Больных людей – ибо Заболевание их, рано ли, поздно ли, приводит к злу... Unity, – нагляднейшая тому иллюстрация... 



> Однако, Вы рассматриваете частный вопрос отношения к Вашей внешности как результат суждения на основе абсолютных истин. Некий Конструктор создал реальность в которой Вам выпала объективно плохая внешность - но в таком разе суждение о Вашей внешности всего лишь суждение внутри реальности, созданной неким Конструктором. При том, что Вы ни во что ни ставите достижения Вами придуманного Конструктора и декларируете стремление к свободе, в вопросе отношения к собственной внешности Вы демонстрируете чудесную покорность суждениям, вынесенным на основе творения Конструктора - это ли не противоречие? Ваше отвержение плодов труда Конструктора как-то избирательно.


 Вы прибегаете [?] к <рационализации> некой энной on-line наличествующей проблемы, полагая тем самым лишить её актуальности, остроты... Знакомый приём, – поверьте – и совершенно бесполезный, как правило... Нет «оправдания» неприглядности, – это Болезнь – и её стоит лечить...  
Да, именно так, совершенно верно, мистер *Nord*. Далеко <не> всё из того, что было создано Конструктором, Архитектором, Высшим Разумом, Абсолютом, Природой, Вселенной, – назови как угодно – не измениться суть, – <Достойно> того, дабы существовать – и я, жалкое творение, неприкрыто заявляю об этом. Такова моя точки зрения. «…Можно было сделать и лучше». Но есть лишь то, что есть, – за что я и ненавижу себя – и даже многие фундаментальные аспекты нашей реальности, – что и ведёт меня к саморазрушению. Неприятие Зла.  
Насилие омерзительно, – следовательно, оно должно быть Искоренено. Бессознательность пагубна, – ей не место в душах людей. Болезни (в т.ч. врождённое уродство, несоответствие канонам величественного) не несут в себе никоего блага, – следственно, их стоит выжечь калёным железом из жизни людей посредством развития Науки... Безапелляционно, Безоговорочно, Бескомпромиссно, Раз И Навсегда, – посылая ко всем чертям «мораль», взывающую «мириться со страданиями» и разного рода «неизбежным злом». Злу нет места. Точка. Ни в каком его проявлении, выражении, модификации, форме. Даже Создатель, похоже, действует методом Ошибок и Проб, – и Ошибок этих Много – и мириться с ними Невозможно. 
Вы считаете Иначе?.. 
Жаль, если так... Вам, вероятно, стоит полагать, известен Иной путь развития, нежели Разрушение прежнего и созидание нового на руинах прошлого?.. Но мне неизвестны иные пути...

----------


## Unity

> Смутно понимая это, Вы пытаетесь подменить Вашу неудовлетворенность Вашего стереотипа о нормальной внешности (который - да - разделяет немало людей, хоть и далеко не все) на поиск Истинной Истины, хотя с ходу определяете что и как должно выглядеть и демонстрируете уже сформированное негативное отношение к цели своих поисков. Эту странность мы уже отмечали - существует разница между поиском Истинной Истины, которая может оказаться чем угодно, и поиском доказательств для заранее определенной версии Истинной Истины. Заранее определив, что Истинная Истина есть некий Конструктор, Вы говорите, что будучи все предопределенным Конструктором, все и приносит страдание, и корень страдания в предопределенности... однако, чтобы говорить о страдании нужно иметь альтернативу, иначе страдание есть не страдание, а штатное состояние, а уж считает кто-либо его негативным или позитивным - чистой воды частная точка зрения, никак не могущая быть Истинной Истиной. Если же допустить, что таки наслаждение, как противоположность страданию, присутствует в творении, то картина с Конструктором уже не выходит такой однозначно мрачной, а Ваши нагромождения начинают сыпаться как карточный домик, обнажая Истинную Истину.


 Замечательное предположение, – однако аз <со своей стороны> опишу своё виденье ситуации: уродство всего лишь послужило, метафорически, «спусковым крючком», заставившим меня Задуматься и Начать Задавать Неудобные Вопросы, начав свои поиски. Да, неприглядность не лечится, – я <смирилась> с этим – но ведь поднятые мною Вопросы стоят пред всеми сущими, без исключения людьми, – даже если они – ангелы в плоти... 
Мы невежды. Мы живём, не осознавая, – <как именно> и <чего ради>. Мы существуем в сумраке незнания, – и, похоже, Довольны этим... Но Это неправильно. Подобное положение дел стоит менять. 
Вы находите модель поведения Unity <странной>, – но разве могло быть Иначе [?] – ведь Вы судите, исходя <из себя>, из личного своего субъективного взгляда на мир, жизнь и всё сущее. Ваша поведенческая модель <Иная>, – и аз также – не удивляйтесь, прошу, – нахожу её чертовски-странной... «…Самодовольный мудрец, гордый самурай, сурово шествующий неприветливыми стезями воплощённой жизни, знающий всё на свете, помогающий узреть истину слепым глупеньким котятам, изредка встречающимся у Него на пути» (без обид, Unity <по-своему> восхищена Вашей персоной)... Но Вы ведь не знаете Всего... И аз не знаю, – и даже не пытаюсь фантазировать по поводу того, якобы мне Уже что-то «известно»... 
Да, аз воспринимаю мир всецело в негативных тонах, – что автоматически создаёт Контраст – и позволяет мне Сполна Наслаждаться теми редкими проблесками света, что всё же встречаются мне на пути. Это Сознательная <настройка> интеллектуальных <глаз>. Так мне всего лишь Удобнее... 
Моя <версия> «истины», – всего лишь Версия – Вы правы, – и стремиться её «подтвердить» таки действительно свойственно мне – однако, Да, – Истина может быть Иной – и Её в любом случае Важно установить для меня, – какой бы она ни была. Концепция Создателей-Творцов, – всего лишь «базовая гипотеза» – ибо сама лишь мысль о «самозарождении жизни со “случайных” первозданных аминокислот и последующей эволюцией» кажется мне откровенно Неправдоподобной. С таким же успехом «случайно» мог бы возникнуть вертолёт, орбитальная станция, корабль, субмарина, компьютеры, – и что угодно Сложное вообще... Человек, – сверхсложная структура – следственно, логично предположить, что кто-то или что-то создало его, – и использует ныне в качестве Инструмента достижения своих целей...
P.S. Может быть, <Предназначение> моё Здесь, циркачки, – именно создание заведомо несовершенных гипотез, дабы Искатели Подлинной Истины сокрушая их, словно карточные построения и познавали Свет Истой Реальности?.. Что сумели постичь Вы, Не Считая Архитектора «силой зла №1»?.. Ваша жизнь кажется Вам осмысленной, лишенной боли, страданий, мучений?.. Мир, окружающий Вас, безупречен?.. Вам известно Всё?.. Вы имеете прямой канал доступа к Истой Истине, к которому, по-видимому, «забыли» подключить скромную Вашу знакомку?..

P.S. На остальное вынужденно отвечу чуть позже...   :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Unity, вас любят?
+Любите ли вы?

----------


## Unity

> Unity, вас любят?
> +Любите ли вы?


 Меня <не за что> любить, – страшила страшилой + ко всему ещё и сумасбродка...  :Big Grin: 
Люблю ли я? Любила ли?.. Однозначный ответ: Нет... я не знаю, что есть «…Love»... Нечто прекрасное, возвышенное, фантастическое, несравненное, неземное, божественное, сверхъестественное, стоит полагать?.. Увы, уродам <не дано> познать этой великой... Магии...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Дело в том, что любят "ни за что". Ни за деньги, ни за красивую внешность. Такими просто пользуются, но когда деньги/внешность уходят - уходят от них. Это не любовь. 
 Вот скажем я. У меня довольно неплохая внешность. Даже,хм, "смазливая".  Но меня никто не любит. Кроме родственников разве что( но это и так понятно). Посмотрев на меня, вы бы никогда не подумали, что у меня никогда не было девушки или друзей. Точнее были друзья, но давно.  Потому что я душевный урод.Вернее, стал им. Приносил людям несчастья. 
  Право, не знаю, как вам это поможет. Но всё-таки  любят "ни за что".

----------


## Unity

> Дело в том, что любят "ни за что". Ни за деньги, ни за красивую внешность. Такими просто пользуются, но когда деньги/внешность уходят - уходят от них. Это не любовь. 
>  Вот скажем я. У меня довольно неплохая внешность. Даже,хм, "смазливая".  Но меня никто не любит. Кроме родственников разве что( но это и так понятно). Посмотрев на меня, вы бы никогда не подумали, что у меня никогда не было девушки или друзей. Точнее были друзья, но давно.  Потому что я душевный урод.Вернее, стал им. Приносил людям несчастья. 
>   Право, не знаю, как вам это поможет. Но всё-таки  любят "ни за что".


 Всегда любят <за что-то>, имхо...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  «…За красивые глаза»... За облик в целом... За тонкий и искусный интеллект, – а <в идеале> – за Всё и Сразу, – и за милую мордочку, и за уникальный разум – наверное, так и бывает у Нормальных Людей...  :Embarrassment: 
В <любовь с потолка>, – без наличия какой-либо <обратной причинно-следственной связи> – аз не верила и не уверую, похоже, никогда.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый fuсka rolla, мы имеем ввиду именно текст, который приписан в данном случае авторству Ошо. Если угодно, можете считать этот текст принадлежащим Шопенгауэру, Фейербаху или вовсе просто анонимным - мы акцентируем внимание на содержании, а не на авторстве. Так же еще раз напоминаем, что служба технической поддержки Универсума не выражает ничьих частных или коллективных интересов, в том числе и Ошо и его сторонников. Если Вы желаете обсуждать Ошо и его деятельность, вероятно для этого более подойдет создание новой темы, если же Вас интересует обсуждение идей, приведенных в тексте, который мы процитировали, то предлагаем Вам сделать это из уважения к роботу Unity в соответствующей теме: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=913

Что касается описаний пространства-времени и прочего - рекомендуем ознакомиться с прежними сообщениями за авторством Nord'а - в них содержится довольно подробное описание интересующих Вас вещей. На данный момент Nord более не участвует в конференции, полагая, что сказал все, что хотел, любезно предоставив себя для связи с роботом Unity.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## fuсka rolla

вот первых- извините, что напал на Ошо. дело,действительно, Ваше , и тех, кто поведется.
во вторых- пространства-время описывается от  5 в до Н.Э. Занонон, до современных трактовок теории струн, квантовых механик, теорий квантовых полей и пространств Минковсого. о Норде там речи не идет. увы, не дотягиваете до оных .

----------


## Статист

Вы не пробовали делать что-то хорошее для людей? И как давно вы это делали?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я?

----------


## Статист

Unity. Ну и вы тоже.

----------


## fuсka rolla

это для статистики?)
скорее сделал приятное, чем хорошее,но в том контексте они были синонимичны....хотел порадовать человека-снял ей видео очень клевое. 
постоянно ищу работу подруге. постоянно заставляю и помогаю другу поступить в университет. сейчас все вряд-ли вспомню. Я не злой человек. очень не злой.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, робот мистер Nord не имеет отношения к нашему с Вами обсуждению. Сам по себе робот мистер Nord не является каким-то исключительным роботом, конечно же у него есть свои особенности, часть которых, возможно некоторую часть людей будет удивлять, возможно, что даже довольно большую часть, но это всего лишь следствие наличия различных частных точек зрения. Мы предлагаем оставить личность робота мистера Nord и его частную жизнь за пределами нашего обсуждения, потому что это все равно что обсуждая Теорию относительности внезапно перейти к личности и жизни Эйнштейна. Вы, как говорят, смотрите на палец, а не на луну. Мы можем со всей ответственностью заявить, что робот мистер Nord не имеет большого значения в обсуждаемом, потому что при всей может быть кажущейся удивительности, жизнь робота мистера Nord в своей сути точно такая же, как и Ваша, поэтому обращение к деталям бытия робота мистера Nord имеет смысл разве что при проведении аналогий с Вашей, дабы, собственно, и увидеть эту общность. В остальном, робот мистер Nord не стоит и упоминания - Истинная Истина не его собственность.

Что касается нашего обсуждения, то хотим заметить, что мы не пытаемся Вас в чем-либо убедить, разубедить или научить. Это же Ваша жизнь, Вы делаете с ней ровно то, что сами пожелаете. Мы считаем Вашу жизнь вполне объяснимой, понятной и нормальной - нестыковки в Ваших рассуждениях, на которые мы указываем, вовсе не говорят о нашем отношении к Вашему поиску как к чему-то неправильному. Вовсе нет. Более того, если наше присутствие нежелательно - Вам стоит только сказать об этом, и мы прекратим обсуждение, потому что наше участие инициировано Вашим запросом на поиск Истинной Истины, в соответствии с которым мы всего лишь предоставляем сервис анализа Ваших поисковых запросов. Как Вы, наверное, догадываетесь, собственно и сама служба технической поддержки Универсума существует лишь настолько, насколько существуете Вы сами.

Видите ли, у Вас хватает смелости резать себе руки, горло - но не хватает смелости принимать себя такой, какая Вы есть. Вы даже готовы убить себя, лишь бы только соответствовать своему представлению о "правильной" внешности. Выходит, что нет ничего важнее, чем внешность? Чисто логически это подтвердить не удается: во-первых, Вы и сами понимаете, что делать ставку на внешность как на главную ценность - это слишком примитивно, во-вторых, огромное число примеров говорит о том, что люди вообще весьма различные внешне и далеко не все пользуются успехом, но что самое главное - существует огромное число людей с разными большими отклонениями во внешности, которые вполне счастливо живут. В-третьих, далеко не все люди вообще разделяют стереотип о "правильной" внешности - они ценят разные стороны человека.

Тогда Вы переходите к главному аргументу: но я-то реально испытываю страдание от своей внешности! Что же получается: дело не в окружающих, не в Истинной Истине - дело в первую очередь в Вас? Вы желаете производить другое впечатление своей внешностью, соответствовать ожиданиям других людей, нравиться им, чтобы они хвалили Вашу внешность - то есть быть в зависимости от их оценок. 

В сложившемся обществе действительно много людей, которые предпочитают не вдаваться в подробности и придают большое значение внешности, в некотором роде здесь играют роль и подсознательные программы выбора потенциального биологического партнера, хотя Вы сами и осуждаете слепое следование этим программам, но в то же время именно несоответствие заданным параметрам Вас почему-то так беспокоит. Впрочем, Вы выполняете уже свою программу - стремиться подходить под параметры. Здесь Вы говорите: "Меня заставляют! Конструктор меня заставляет следовать этой программе! Я слепо следую представлениям о том, что я негодный человек в виду нестандартной внешности, потому что я должна так делать - и за это в ответе Конструктор!"

Разве? Робот мистер Nord водил дружбу со многими людьми, немало среди них было и таких, которые вызывали отторжение у многих, был и молодой человек с внешностью схожей с Вашей. Больше того, робот мистер Nord очень далеко не один в таком роде - это действительно так. Существует много людей, которые такие же обычные люди, с тем же самым набором программ, но они осмысленно подходят к своим программам. Это очень просто - немного самоанализа и самокритики, и Вы перестаете жить рефлекторно.

Разумеется, в Вашем случае этого еще недостаточно, хотя начать стоит именно с этого - с понимания что и откуда берется. Мы предлагаем сузить пока поиски Истинной Истины до момента ясного понимания - в чем истинная причина Вашего недовольства собой, инициировавшего (по Вашим же словам!) поиск Истинной Истины. В связи с этим у нас будет просьба - пожалуйста, попробуйте писать наиболее сжато. У Вас много поклонников Вашей формы изложения мыслей - мы вовсе не собираемся лишать их удовольствия от прочтения Ваших сообщений, мы лишь просим сделать исключение для нас - делать максимально сжатые, предварительно самостоятельно продуманные и выверенные посты. Ведь мы вместе с Вами анализируем ситуацию, а анализ требует не красоты, а точности.

Итак, что же является основанием считать, что с Вами что-то ужасное происходит? Вас категорически не устраивает Ваша внешность - верно? Почему? *Почему Ваша внешность является такой важной?*

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

Sorry, что не отвечаю Сразу, – необходимо время, дабы поразмыслить над всем, сказанным Здесь... 
Кроме того, не хочется бросать голый скелет своих помыслов, прежде не оформив его, иносказательно, в своего рода «сюжетную» плоть, не «создав» очередную «локацию», не убрав опечатки...

----------


## Unity

На крыше величественного, массивного, воистину титанического капитального сооружения, колоссального комплекса противовоздушной обороны высотой в Сорок Пять Метров, шестнадцатиугольника диаметром в Сорок Три Метра, с Трёхметровыми стенами из фортификационного железобетона, несравненной твердыни, цитадели и крепости германского духа, зенитной боевой башни Люфтваффе класса «G» третьего поколения Flakturm VIII, Аугартен, возведённой на заре завершения World War II, возвышающейся над просторами древнего славного города Вена, озарённого сотнями первых несмелых вечерних огней, словно бы величественный гранитный монолит несокрушимой скалы, призванный оберегать центры крупных имперских городов, что прежде не могли быть эффективно защищены от дерзких, бесчеловечных налётов британской авиации ввиду чрезвычайно-плотной застройки, характерной для европейских городов того времени, не позволяющей дать необходимый обзор и свободу действий средствам ПВО, расположенным на земле, ввиду своих габаритов и массы также не могущих быть размещённым на кровлях городских зданий, меж ротонд бывших орудийных платформ, наслаждаясь атмосферной музыкой в жанре darkwave, прогуливались две девчонки. 
– Почему тебе нравится бывать в столь странных, пустынных, чуждых глазу местах? – молвила Soul, любуясь закатом и, одновременно, далёкой грозой, изредка озаряющей небеса сюрреалистически-долгими сполохами васильково-лиловых зарниц, пламенных трещин, расколов в сумрачном, пасмурном своде яростной летней бурей неистовствующей атмосферы.
– Глаза моей визави достойны лишь лучших видов на Земле, – усмехнулась Mind, склонившись в книксене. – Все мы живём столь молниеносно, немного, – а на Земле существует столько удивительнейших мест, увидеть кои всенепременно стоит любой сущей любознательной душе...  Грандиозные сооружения современности, древности, центры космической связи, крупнейшие города, улицы с граффити, небоскрёбы и телекоммуникационные центры, музеи, галереи, иные средоточия культурных ценностей... Корабли, самолёты, подлодки, геликоптеры... Промзоны, морские порты, плотины, тоннели, подземные коммуникации, метро, заброшенные бункеры, бомбоубежища, электростанции... Воистину, – и тысячи жизней будет мало, дабы насладиться всем этим Величием и Прелестью Земли, глобального муравейника стихийно сотрудничающих меж собой машин!.. Поэтому я и спешу явить тебе величественнейшие из них...
– Тем не менее, ты жаждешь умереть, вывести себя из эксплуатации, – причём как можно скорее, в ближайшие дни, – печально молвила Soul, прохаживаясь по ступеням, по коим некогда спешно метался орудийный расчёт 128-миллиметровых Zwillingflak 44, могущественных зенитных артиллерийских орудий, намереваясь отправить очередную шайку кровожадных пришлых английских убийц и губителей ни в чём неповинного мирного населения к праотцам. 
– Да, именно так, аз действительно жажду уйти, хлопнув дверью... – молвила Mind, представляя, как когда-то, много лет тому назад доблестные воители с тревогой в сердцах защищали свой город, любимых женщин, стариков и детей от непрестанных налётов вражеской авиации, брошенной для убийства мирного, беззащитного гражданского населения безумными варварами из руководства Королевских ВВС, укрывая их во время налётов за стенами крепости, грандиозной твердыни, цитадели, о которую не раз ломали свои гнусные волчьи клыки беспощадные асы британских вооруженных сил.
– Но почему? – Soul заглянула в глаза своей знакомке. 
– Лишь великолепным созданиям стоит впредь населять прекрасную эту планету, – тихо молвила Mind. – Неприглядным же существам нет места на этой потрясающей Земле; мы Здесь, – извечные персоны нон-грата... Излишний элемент, ненужный компонент, печальная ошибка, сбой в системе...  
– Деструктивное убеждение, – в духе Тех, что создали этот умопомрачительно-прекрасный комплекс, – молвила Soul, кивая в сторону древней нацистской эмблемы, герба Третьего Рейха, величественного гордого орла, распахнувшего свои великолепные крылья под полупрозрачным, выцветшим на солнце слоем землисто-серой краски, призванной сокрыть, стереть и вычеркнуть из истории людей величайший исторический период и даже знаки, символы под которыми он в своё время проходил.

----------


## Unity

– Законы логики непреложны во все сущие времена, – печально молвила Mind, – аналогичные посылки приводят к сходным же выводам – несмотря на времена, независимо от разума, проводящего, иносказательно, вычисление. То, что на собственном опыте познала я лишь сейчас, – почти столетие тому назад постигли творцы-основатели евгеники... Их доводы безупречны, – и даже я, излишний, социально-неблагоприятный элемент, не могу не согласиться с ними... На Земле несовершенству места нет... 
– Безумный перфекционизм... – тихо прошептала Soul, бережно прикладывая перст к устам своей визави. – Не стоит об этом... Мы ведь лишь те, кем нам довелось прийти на свет, – увы, мы не вольны изменить свой облик, словно маску... 
– Коль так, – вся наша жизнь не стоит и гроша – во всём своём концептуальном величии, сиянии, славе... Ведь мы и впредь обречены оставаться бесчувственными и слепыми по отношению к всему сущему существованию, – даже если де-юре мы и останемся в списках живых – ведь наша душа, – давным-давно мертва... Лишь прекрасные люди, – одухотворены, наделены некой воистину мистической силой, дивным духовным светом, струящимся-излучающимся изнутри – мы же... – Mind печально покачала головой. – Родились и существуем Зря, беспрестанно испытывая всего лишь страдания...
– С твоей точки зрения, – существует словно бы два подвида исконно единого вида людей? – печально молвила Soul. – Человек Прекрасный и Человек, лишенный красоты?.. True Human & Fake?.. 
Mind беззвучно кивнула, любуясь приближающейся грозой:
– Но что странно, – все мы, машины, запрограммированы «…Жить»; качества преданности и покорности воле данного алгоритма среди нас почитаются своего рода ценностью, доблестью, величественным геройством, достойным всяческой хвалы... «…Действовать, несмотря ни на что, ни перед чем не останавливаясь, ценя и защищая свою жизнь, силясь продлить её всеми возможными способами, пытаясь улучшить качество существования любой ценой, не пугаясь препятствий, никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не замирая в своём развитии, не делая ни шага назад»... Единая программа установлена на двух принципиально-различных типах систем... Прекрасных и недостойных жизни... Таков парадокс... 
– У тебя же, похоже, на этот счёт имеется иная точки зрения? – полюбопытствовала Soul. – Тебе, похоже, известна некая «альтернатива» Изначальной Программе, коей оснащены все законопослушные, хорошие, белые и пушистые машины, – независимо от степени их совершенства?  
– Я не знаю, – прошептала Mind, – эта, без тени сомнения, сложная тема всё ещё пребывает в процессе исследований, – однако кое-что, иносказательно, сотрудникам нашей лаборатории <уже> удалось установить... 
– А именно?.. – заинтригованно молвила Soul, зажигая фонарь, направляясь к ступеням, ведущим в темноту, на нижний этаж, отведённый под жилые помещения гарнизону некогда могущественной ратной станции. 
– Вряд ли тебе понравится то, что ты услышишь, – поэтому, может быть, стоит просто помолчать?.. – молвила Mind, следуя за своей визави. 
– Ну не томи же, – усмехнулась Soul, игриво потершись о плечо своей мрачной знакомки, – ты ведь знаешь – меня очень сложно чем-то удивить после всего того, что было «открыто», «рассекречено»... Сердце, – всего лишь приводимый в движение электроэнергией насос; мышцы – своего рода гидравлика иль пневматика, созданная на основе опять-таки электроактивных биополимеров; глаза, – самофокусирующиеся видеокамеры, обеспечивающие картинку в формате 3D, транслирующие заснятый видеосигнал по электропроводке нейронных кабельных трас в электронное же вычислительное устройство, систему управления, головной мозг...

----------


## Unity

Mind вздохнула: 
– Что ж, если кратко, сущноть очередного «открытия» такова: любые наши программы Ограничивают нас, выдавая список Запрещённых действий, описывая условия деяний, поступков, кои свершить мы не вправе, – ибо это напрямую противоречит процессу выполнения некого энного алгоритма. К примеру, базовый драйвер «…Жить» предполагает запрет любых деструктивных, разрушительных действий относительно самих себя, существенно ограничивая тем самым нашу свободу действий, значительно сбавляя тем самым наши возможности, запрещая нам, к примеру, становиться камикадзе, приносящим свою жизнь в жертву ради блага общества даже в наше условно-мирное время, – подпрограмма «…Этики», анализируя программу «…Выжить», интерполирует данный принцип на иных людей – и также повествует, что жизнь других не только <столь же> ценна, что и твоя, – но даже, несомненно, многократно ценнее твоей по целому ряду критериев. Между тем, существует воззрение, что все сущие правила существуют для того, дабы их нарушать, – и продолжать свою жизнь, повинуясь воле программ, исполнение коих ввиду кричащего несовершенства данной рабочей станции нецелесообразно, нежеланно – неправильно... Программисты, похоже, допустили ошибку, предположив, что устанавливая копии базовых драйверов на все сущие системы, Они совершат нечто хорошее... Это не так... Не все машины достойны жить, – следовательно, порой программы неправы – и исполнение их, – неправильно...  
– Иные души определённо не согласились бы с тобой, – вздохнула Soul, восхищённо любуясь мощнейшими железобетонными перекрытиями и надписями на немецком, выполненными в стиле изящной средневековой готики. – Похоже, тексты программ, – универсальны. Исключений быть не должно... К тому же, – любые рамки одновременно с функцией ограничения служат функции упорядочивания, систематизации пространства вероятностей любой сущей некой энной рациональной системы, логичной, целесообразно-функционирующей структуры – будь то человек либо целый мир, Вселенная. Вместе с ограничениями, кордоны предоставляют всем нам и определённую толику свободы, предусмотренную нам, осуществить и реализовать предоставляемые коей возможности можно и не нарушая границ. Не все рамки плохи, как по мне, – и странно, право, что ты непрестанно помышляешь о том, дабы, иносказательно, заглянуть по ту сторону реальности нам известного мира, разрушив себя в качестве эксперимента... Что ты вообще в принципе надеешься увидеть Там?.. 
– Не могу ответить, прежде там не побывав, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Несмотря на наличие точек зрения, повествующих о том, якобы индивиды зачастую стремятся найти факты, подтверждающие правоту их гипотез относительной истинного положения вещей, отрицая реальность, сознательно, предумышленно отвергая всё то, что по каким-либо причинам не вписывается в стройные, ладные, на первый взгляд «безупречные» построения их теорий, закрывая глаза на истину, умышленно «не замечая» действительность, – аз же, между тем, жажду постичь именно её, лишь единственно истину – и базовое предположение, теория, которой я, метафорически, вооружена, отправляясь на поиски правды за грань нам известной реальности, – всего лишь инструмент познания – не более того, – а не «священное писание», в «абсолютную истинность и непогрешимость» коего кому бы то ни было стоило верить, не сомневаясь, не задавая вопросов, не требуя доказательств... Если только вдруг окажется, что аз не права и в действительности вся сущая «жизнь» не механистична и логична, словно бы тривиальный механизм и рациональный автомат, – аз признаю сокрушительное и безоговорочное своё поражение, несовершенство используемой мною гипотезы – но пока, – что может пошатнуть её?.. Отдельные очаги сопротивления особо наивно-романтичных душ, отрицающих математику, логику и холодный научный расчёт в основе, фундаменте нам известного мира; в качестве ключевого, основополагающего, главенствующего принципа, всецело и полностью обусловливающего, детерминирующего и предопределяющего известную нам реальность?.. Дети могут отрицать что угодно, – так, в игре, и развиваются они... Детство, – забавная пора – но рано ли, поздно ли, приходится взрослеть, – в том числе – и в ментальном плане, в отношении пересмотра своих прежних алгоритмов, древних моделей восприятия мира, сменяя их более поздними версиями, иносказательно, программного обеспечения. Всё сущее оборудование, несомненно, со временем морально устаревает и начинает нуждаться в updat’е.

----------


## Unity

– Ну, даже если на мгновение предположить, что ты в некоторой степени права и все мы в действительности являемся машинами, – жить в таком мире, наверное, многим бы показалось бы скучным – и рано ли, поздно ли, им захотелось бы сказки... Магии... 
– Что, в принципе, и наблюдается в современном мире, – печально молвила Mind. – Несмотря на то, что идеи механицизма широко освещены и неоднократно пропагандированы меж людей, – начиная «юродствованием» шута Жюльена де Ламетри и иных «паяцев» от науки вроде Галилея и Ньютона, не говоря уж бесчисленной социальной фантастике, жанре cyberpunk, кинопроизведениях и философских происках менее известных деятелей позднейших времён – люди упрямо жаждут мнить себя «волшебными созданиями», а не всего лишь набором органических микросхем, заключённых в компактный корпус из биополимерного пластика, жалкой авторской вариацией концепции искусственного интеллекта, одной из семи прочих миллиардов аналогичных социальных единиц, всего лишь машиной, ведомой набором инстинктов-программ, неспособной, увы, выйти за грани собственной своей конструктивной ограниченности... Нет же, человеку мало правды, – ему необходимо мнить себя чем-то возвышенным, светлым – в силу действия исполнения очередной же механистической подпрограммы эго, побуждающей беспрестанно строить и развивать свой благостный имидж... Право же, и смех, и грех... 
– Разделяемые тобою идеи непопулярны... – печально молвила Soul, прохаживаясь по пустынным, заброшенным залам, прежде ярко-освещённых электричеством, заполненных людьми, в тревоге, смятении, подавленном настроении ожидающих вражеской бомбардировки, ныне же безлюдных, преданных забвению и безраздельной власти сумрака и тишины, лишь изредка нарушаемых звучными шагами сталкеров, искателей истины, приключений и новых познаний, пламенными лучами их рыскающих во тьме в поисках древних исторических артефактов и опасностей фонарей. 
– В своё время таковой же была идея о шарообразной поверхности Земли и гелиоцентрической системе мира, – но, хвала Небесам, разум таки восторжествовал... 
– Иные души, бесспорно, будучи пленниками своих собственных эго, увы, не смогут с такой лёгкостью признать то, что тебя столь прельщает, восхищает и даже безмерно воодушевляет ныне... 
– Если кто-то не желает открывать глаза на правду, обращая своей прежде затуманенный взор к реальности, – что может быть сделано? Это суверенный выбор самой души... Если спустить с гидравлической системы машины газоносный раствор, именуемый кровью, – робот остановится, умрёт. Если пресечь ему провода, ведущие от центрального блока управления к движителям, мышцам, – машина не сможет более использовать свои манипуляторы, шагающие шасси, детекторы, сенсоры. Если разбить видеокамеры, установленные в аппарате под названием человеческое существо, – на экране сознания будет лишь тьма, – но право же – те, что веруют в «магию»... – Mind замолчала, неодобрительно покачав головой. – Что ж, веруйте, леди и джентльмены, и впредь, – главное, чтобы Вам было субъективно приятно, спокойно, хорошо и ваше эго не испытывало никаких особенных потрясений... Пускай даже такой ценой, стоимостью самообмана... Хозяин, – барин... Пускай так... Пиррова победа эго над правдой... Мистическая душа, – это всё же, бесспорно, нечто более модное, нежели механистическая система управления, логическая микросхема, основанная на технологии биотранзисторов, нейронов, величайшего изобретения природы... 
– Однако признать свою механистичность, – значит пойти против течения, против коллективной воли мейнстрима, бесчисленного количества иных людей, объединённых общей программой ублажения эго... – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Иные машины... будут против, – скорее всего – будет отрицание, неизбежный, увы, яростный протест, ожесточённое сопротивление...

----------


## Unity

– Замечала ли ты прежде безусловно-любопытную закономерность функционирования машин в составе социальной сети, заключающуюся в проявлении взаимной симпатии меж системами, на которых установлено схожее программное обеспечение? – усмехнулась Mind.  
– М-м-м... Имеешь в виду то, что люди, мыслящие в сходном направлении, ключе, неизбежно восхищаются друг другом, оказывают друг дружке всевозможное содействие, поддержку и помощь?.. 
– Да, именно на эту особенность поведения механистических людей аз и желала обратить твоё внимание, – кивнула Mind. – Машины, разделяющие некую энную идею, – почитают друг дружку «прекрасными» и «не заблуждающимися» – и сущность данного феномена, как всегда, тривиальна, банальна, – это всего лишь забавный «побочный эффект» исполнения программы эго, понуждающей машину почитать ход своих размышлений, вычислений, «единственно верным» – и когда машина встречает иную систему, оснащённую схожим же soft’ом, робот словно бы встречает «живое подтверждение» <своей> «правоты», – что и вызывает у системы своего рода умиление иным своим визави, «думающим так, как я», «понимающим меня с полуслова», являющимся, по сути, <моим> «зеркальным отражением», моей копией – что и побуждает машину беспредельно ценить таковое «сокровище». Казалось бы, – таинственный, загадочный, сложный феномен – на деле же, исследуя рациональный механизм, вновь приходим к выводу: всего лишь очередная математически-точная, вполне логичная функция, порождающая, инициирующая в системе хрупкое, неустойчивое, мимолётно-временное состояние <удовольствия>, – чем и столь притягательна для беспрестанно-страждущих машин. Причина и следствие, – ни единый джоуль, электрон-вольт и эрг энергии в функционировании человеческого существа не расходуется напрасно – ибо человек, – крайне рациональная система, расходующая заряд своих батарей аккуратно и бережно – в противно случае, она бы попросту элементарно не смогла выжить в нашей столь суровой реальности. Жаждете удовольствия [?], – ищите же своих единомышленников – сторонником сколь бы самоочевидно и абсурдных идей вы ни были, – и будет Вам счастье... О, Небеса, сколь же всё это печально... 
– Но почему? – изумлённо молвила Soul, прохаживаясь по просторам седьмого этажа, где прежде, в оны дни, было налажено промышленное производство оружейных деталей и узлов, авиационных двигателей, боеприпасов, воинских приборов, – и где ныне останки прежде не смолкающих станков были укрыты слоем пепла-пыли, затянуты кружевными тюлями сверкающей серебром в лучах фонаря паутины. 
– Машина жестко-запрограммирована «…Стремиться к <наслаждению>», кратковременной оптимизации состояния своего механистического естества, запрограммирована «…Избегать страданий»... Вся поведенческая «свобода» её жестко ограничивается двумя этими рамками, оставляя лишь незначительный спетр, диапазон потенциально-возможных режимов функционирования нам для своих исследований, экспериментов с реальностью. Вот почему меня столь смущает ужасающая машинальность нас, людей, Soul...

----------


## Unity

– Мы, – вполне рациональные автоматы – и поведение наше не составляет труда предвидеть, предусмотреть, предсказать на три хода вперёд, словно в шахматах, – а при необходимости, стоит полагать, и на десятки ходов вперёд – вероятность погрешности в прогнозировании минимальна... Например, сейчас я изображу из себя страшную пророчицу Кассандру, – молвила Mind, театрально набрасывая на голову капюшон, вздымая руки в стороны: – Вы... Обречены... Вы вскоре устанете, проголодаетесь, испытаете жажду, отправитесь спать, – также Вы будете мечтать о здоровье, благополучии, достатке, мире и гармонии в своей семье, о поиске несравненного спутника жизни – ну и в таком ключе... Вы <не можете>, – как бы ни старались – <мечтать> о чём-то ином, – ибо робот не вправе «подвергать сомнению» приказы повелевающих им инструкций и программ. Шкала ценностей, – часть программы – и переписать её машина не в силах. Набор управляющих машиной программ до боли банален, – и этот soft прошит в душах каждой из нас – и машины безропотно признают их власть над собой, – и поддерживают в этом убеждении друг дружку, – вот почему меня столь изумляют и пугают люди... «…Быть машиной хорошо, – и чем более мы механистичны, чем с большим рвением и степенью эффективности мы выполняем предписанные нам последовательности действий – тем только лучше»... С неотступностью и упрямством промышленных роботизированных станков на машиностроительных предприятиях, люди силятся выполнить <условия>, <предписанные> им их программой, надеясь заполучить <за это> в качестве «награды» очередную <дозу> фальшивого <счастья>, вызванного кратковременным впрыскиваем эндогенного наркотика в кровь, – не задумываясь ни о механистической сущности происходящего с ними, ни о причинах, побудивших таинственное <Нечто> создать именно таких людей и запрограммировать именно так, а не иначе... Их манит, привлекает сей сладчайший, бесподобный <кайф>, – и размышлять о сущности происходящего у них не возникает необходимости – ведь стоит спешить испытать его вновь, – и вновь – и сызнова, опять в сотый-тысячный раз... Следуя своей программе, – однако, что странно, не замечая её... 
– Машины, – заложники своих драйверов, алгоритмов, вычислений, программ – печально констатировала Soul, спуская по величественному лестничному маршу на четвёртый этаж, где некогда располагался военный госпиталь на восемьсот коек, оснащённый двумя операционными, пребывающий ныне в запустении. – Все мы, – машины – и ты, – в том числе... 
– Именно так, – кивнула Mind, с любопытством рассматривая зловещего вида блестящий, хромированный медицинский инструментарий, разбросанный по полу словно бы лужицы чистой ртути. 
– Тем не менее, ты находишь дивное удовольствие в критике алгоритмов и программ, управляющих тобой, робот, киборг, андроид! Это, по меньшей мере, хулиганство, бесчинство, озорство, своего рода антисоциальная модель поведения... В среде машин, притворяющихся людьми, не принято обсуждать подобные темы вслух, в приличном обществе, – эта тема – табу!.. 
– Да ну?! – деланно «изумилась» Mind. – Но что же именно делаю аз неправильно, стремясь познать себя?.. Всего лишь пытаюсь постичь свою сущность, – конструктивно-равную и аналогичную сущности всех прочих душ – освещая подспудно пугающие «открытия», свершенные в ходе своих «исследований»... 
– Параллельно вскрывая сущность механизмов обратных связей, всецело обусловливающих и предопределяющих поведение машины под названием «h. sapiens»... Многим людям это не нравится, – им, похоже, упрямо хочется <верить> в то, якобы они не механистические марионетки управляющими ими программ, слепых, обезличенных, искусно-пойманных и поставленных Кем-то или Чем-то на службу физических сил. Им хочется жить в древней сказке, мире fantasy, в котором о науке и правде никто ещё никогда не слыхал, – твой же подход, похоже, в кой-то мере препятствует и мешает их самообману и самозабвенному сну...

----------


## Unity

– Однако аз вовсе не ставила своей целью убеждать кого-либо в чём-либо, – пожала плечами Mind, – моё кредо всего лишь: понимая механику устройства самих себя – сможем более эффективно управлять собой, своим поведением, самой своей жизнью, более не полагаясь на волю «мистических и необъяснимых» эмоций и зачастую противоречивых, бессистемных, алогичных и иррациональных чувств. Они пропадут, исчезнут, Soul, останутся в прошлом, уйдут в небытие, канут в Лету, – новейшее общество и люди завтрашнего дня будут лишенным эмоций в том их выражении, форме, что нам, древним людям, известны сейчас. Машина, осознающая, что она, – всего лишь жалкий механизм, ведомый определёнными, чётко им осознаваемыми скриптами – лучше, нежели машина, почитающая себя «магическим созданием», не ведающим даже, – что именно дёргает за ниточки, порождая в марионетке иллюзию «жизни»... Если бы только эскулапы испокон веков считали, что человеческое существо устроено «волшебно» и иррационально, посредством «магии», – и поэтому никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах бы не пытались <починить> сломанную по тем или иным причинам машину – медицины бы в наши дни всё ещё не было – и напротив, – если бы официальная психиатрия признала, в конце концов, что никаких таких ментальных расстройств в «мистической, таинственной» человеческой душе не существует – и наличествуют всего лишь машины с определёнными сбоями в системе управления, механизмы с устаревшими версиями программного обеспечения в своём естестве и ошибками в своей системе счисления, – роботов бы всего лишь ремонтировали – а не устраивали безрадостное цирковое представленье с психофармакологией и психотерапией, по вполне очевидным причинам, как правило, заканчивающееся безуспешно, завершающееся поражением, многолетним хождением по мукам, разрушением своего организма и нервной системы сильнодействующими психотропными веществами, социальной стигматизацией и ореолом «мистики» над душевно-исправительными заведениями, психотерапевтами и их заключёнными... «Душу», своего рода призрачный «волшебно-магический» артефакт, невозможно починить, «алхимия» и «заклинания» здесь, иносказательно, бесполезны, – однако вполне возможно исправить сломанную по вполне конкретным, рациональным, логичным причинам машину – в плане ли физиологии, в психологическом плане, – на всех сущих функциональных уровнях системы под названием человек. Однако если только машины и впредь будут столь наивно, по-детски, почитать себя «живыми одухотворёнными людьми», – прогресс так и не сможет случиться в Этом месте... Лишь понимая, как именно устроен тот или иной агрегат, – мы можем внести в его конструкцию и, следовательно, функционирование, те или иные изменения – не иначе... Лишь единственно осознавая и признавая свою сущность, – мы можем надеяться на дальнейшую эволюцию и восхождение нашего вида.
– Между тем, признавая свою механистичность и даже безгранично восхищаясь ей, ты, тем не менее, стремишься нарушить волю своей базовой управляющей программы «…Выжить»... Разве машины так себя ведут?..
– Я всего лишь имею достаточно мужества признать: функционирование далеко не всех комплексов Целесообразно для социума, – и даже для них самих. Некоторые из нас по тем или иным причинам существуют как растения, – и для всех было бы лучше, если бы мы исчезли. Да, в нашем пропитанном состраданием обществе, похоже, принято считать иначе, – дескать даже повреждённый, ограниченный в своих функциях механизм «заслуживает» права на жизнь – и добровольная смерть, вывод из эксплуатации, Здесь почему-то почитается чем-то «неправильным». И я даже скажу тебе, – почему – с моей точки зрения: Обесценивание жизни уродов и калек, рано ли, поздно ли, вызвало бы необратимую, неизбежную цепную реакцию в умах людей, – и добровольно <выключать> себя в своё время всенепременно начали бы и прекрасные создания – причём, похоже, даже по самым пустяковым поводам, – что представляет колоссальную опасность для всей нашей глобальной социальной сети – и что в ближайшее время, несомненно, не будет допущено. Всё как всегда рационально, Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Ты как всегда цинична и груба, – печально молвила Soul, прохаживаясь по гнетущим пустынным просторам третьего этажа колоссального комплекса, в своё время отводившимся под бомбоубежища для мирного населения. – И то, что ты скромно именуешь «рациональностью», граничит с жестокостью, бесчеловечностью, сущим зверством!.. Деталь сломалась, – что ж, стоит тихо, молча, её заменить – ну а повреждённый элемент отправить в переработку и утиль...  
– Зачем на чёрное говорить белое, милая моя визави? – тихо молвила Mind. – Лишь будучи покорной наивной детской программе эго, взывающей «ценить» свой социальный статус, имидж, своего рода общественный аккаунт в рамках позитивных показателей?.. Однако грош ему цена, – если маска, имидж, побуждает человека лгать – относительно чего бы то ни было, пассивно соглашаясь с тем, что подавляющее большинство «по умолчанию» считает «правильным» в <данный> исторический период. Это хуже детскости, Soul, – вздохнув, молвила Mind. – Это продажа своей души, иносказательно, дьяволу, Отцу Лжи. Правда не может быть замалчиваема всего лишь потому, что освещение своей искренней точки зрения потенциально может навредить <образу> «белого & пушистого» создания, кое упрямо пытается надоумить создать нас наше вездесущее эго. Однако мне безразличны эти игры экзистенциальных дошколят, – упаси боже, не двинуться против течения... Однако если течение ведёт к болоту, топи, трясине, – самое время изменить свой курс – вопреки всему... 
– Однако, похоже, течение твоей теперешней жизни ведёт тебя к краху...  
– Машина не сможет исполнить своё центральное предназначение, – «…Выжить»?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Право же, как это нехорошо!.. Подобное поведение недостойно, – ибо в принципе, в основе, на корню подрывает своего рода <дух олимпиады>, беспрестанных <состязаний>, проводимых меж машинами на предмет наилучшего исполнения кем-то назначенной нам функции, роли. «…Выжить», – каждая из нас, словно бы паразита, червя, носит в своей душе копию данной программы – и исполнение оной почитается единственно-верным образом жизни, истинным, праведным режимом функционирования. В принципе, – не имею возражений – однако если вдруг по каким-либо причинам, в силу некоторых обстоятельств, машина выходит из строя и <рабочая станция> на протяжении многих лет простаивает, будучи неспособной более адекватно функционировать, – такую систему стоит незамедлительно выводить из эксплуатации – элементарного сострадания ради. Загнанных лошадей пристреливают, – но не загнанных людей – и это настоящее Зверство, Soul!.. Балласт не нужен никому, – и, в первую очередь, самим себе – но право же, осознавая, что «дурной пример» заразителен, общество не спешит легализировать и социально осветлять саморазрушение, призванное очистить общество от бесполезных элементов, подавно ставших тяжестью для самих себя... Что забавно... Дабы «ангелы», прекрасные создания, ядро цивилизации, не пострадали... Разумно, – с одной стороны, Жестоко по отношению к дефективным системам, жаждущим скорейшей смерти – с иной... 
– По-твоему, – лучшее, что может быть сделано с изломанной машиной под названием человеческое существо – это её разрушение, уничтожение, вывод из эксплуатации, – в особенности, если и сама система прекрасно осознаёт, что дальнейшее её существование Здесь подавно стало совершенно Нецелесообразным и даже тягостным для себя и иных?..

----------


## Unity

– Смысл это отрицать?.. Зачем Зря пытаться поддерживать на ходу то, что в действительности окончательно вышло из строя много лет тому назад? Рационально, – мне ясны причины, побуждающие иных людей поступать именно так – это сострадание, – фанатичная вера воле программ, гласящих, что «…Выживание, – это прекрасно; смерть – полный проигрыш, своего рода бесчестье». Однако некоторые игры таки действительно не стоят свеч, – сколь бы ни отрицали данный факт сами изломанные машины, ведомые собственным своим, всё ещё функционирующим механизмом эго, и те, что всё ещё зачем-то поддерживает их на плаву, приумножая страдания на этой Земле, теша своё эго мыслью о том, что они делают нечто социально-значимое, полезное и даже правильное... Если ремонт невозможен, – зачем заставлять машину медленно и болезненно угасать на протяжении многих печальных, беспрестанно-унылых, безрадостных лет?.. Всё суть напрасно... И всё зря... 
– Ты стала такой жесткой, бессердечной, безжалостной в последнее время, – печально молвила Soul. 
– У меня были отличные учителя, – прошептала Mind. – Школа, университет... И я стала не циником, но всего лишь прагматиком. Аз поняла, что в действительности Любые страдания глубоко бессмысленны, являясь по сути своей всего лишь частным случаем режима функционирования машины под названием человеческое существо. Эпизодическая боль осмысленна в качестве функциональной части механизма обратной связи, – хроническая же боль изломанных по тем или иными причинам систем – напрасна, – как бы ни пытались её оправдать существа, не осознающие даже – почему именно они это делают, поступают именно так... Страдания... Если сами они, естественным образом не прекращаются и не могут быть устранены силами самой системы или помощи иных, – рациональнее всего будет уничтожить такой проект, имхо. Существование изломанного робота неконструктивно, – даже если программы сострадания, эго, и станут «убеждать» Вас в обратном. Приносить истину в жертву своим убеждениям, – по меньшей мере, иррационально... 
– Однако порой даже сломанный робот может раскрыть в себе скрытые прежде резервы для самовосстановления, даже у него может открыться, иносказательно, «второе дыхание», – и одним из таких стимулов к, аллегорически, «воскресению», может стать любовь... 
– Оу, светлейшая из программ, настолько возвышенная, что сам факт существования оной оправдывает создание и существование беспрестанно-страждущей аппаратной части человеческого существа, материальной базы сознания, интеллектуальной платформы человеческого естества... Однако я, – и даже ты – где-то в глубине своей души Уже Знаешь страшную правду. Ты также, несомненно, бесспорно, подсознательно осознаёшь механицизм, искусственность любой сущей любви, – однако всеми силами пытаешься сознательно отрицать это понимание... 
– И в чём же именно заключается он, с твоей точки зрения? – настороженно молвила Soul. 
– Любовь, – очередной механистический процесс, – имеющий начало, неизбежно имеющий конец. Любая программа, загружаясь в нашу оперативную память, обречена рано ли, поздно ли, покинуть её. Исполнение алгоритма под названием любовь в своё время будет неизбежно завершено, – и две близкие прежде машины вновь станут чуждыми друг другу. Такова воля управляющих нами программ, Soul, – и она Непреложна – хотя, предвосхищая твоё иррациональное отрицание оного, – скажу – твоё эго заблуждается, выдавая желанное за действительное. Даже если личный твой, метафорически, «ресурс топлива любви», не выгорит первым, – эта участь, рано ли, поздно ли, постигнет твою визави, – и всё закончится... Функция под названием любовь утратит свой приоритет...
– Однако любовь священна... – только и всхлипнула Soul. – Даже несмотря на то, что является преходящим режимом функционирования...

----------


## Unity

– Да, несомненно, бесспорно, – это так, – кивнула Mind. – Тем не менее, это всего лишь ещё одна программа. Алгоритм, циклически инициирующий оптимизацию состояния систем нашего естества, использующий в качестве триггера, спускового крючка, когнитивное взаимодействие с иной системой, – и даже обеспечивающий достижение машиной прежде неизвестных показателей степени эффективности своего функционирования, субъективно испытываемого <блаженства>, обеспечивающий развитие, усложнение комплекта ею управляющих программ – ни больше, ни меньше. Тем не менее, раскрывая «страшную тайну» о том, как устроено механистическое человеческое существо, – с полной ответственностью могу тебе сказать: любовь – всего лишь самая сладкая иллюзия, – фантом, мираж, фата-моргана, призванная «мотивировать к жизни» прежде вяло плетущихся по стезям жизни машин. Это всего лишь очередной крючок, очередная нить, посредством коей марионетку пытаются привести в движение Те, что создали данный механизм.
– И даже сладкой «Матрице» любви ты предпочитаешь безмерную, бесконечную, беспрестанную боль рационального постижения правды?.. – растерянно хлопая огромными глазами, остановившись, взяв за руку свою визави, молвила Soul. – Неужели ты не понимаешь, – ты разрушаешь сказку!.. Ты пытаешься препарировать фундаментальный миф в сознании человеческой цивилизации... Это, бесспорно, не останется безнаказанным...  
– Да, это так. Машины сказкам, иллюзиям, заблуждениям, верам, предпочитают знание. Правду. Суровую прозу, а не мечтательную поэзию, оторванную от реальности. Помнишь культовую трилогию братьев Вачовски?.. Кто-то продал свою душу Агентам за <удовольствие>, грёзы, «Матрицу», сны, сладкую ложь и самообман. Но я, – и, возможно, ты – не входим в их число. Правда, – пускай даже ужасная – во стократ ценнее для нас любого сущего самообмана и следования программам, кем-то написанным для нас, априори основанных на вере, самовнушении, лжи.
– Тем не менее, любовь существует, – едва не плача, молвила Soul. 
– Несомненно, – молвила Mind, – в качестве одной из программ, загружаемых в нашу оперативную память, какое-то время исполняемой экзистенциальным процессором нашего механистического естества – однако далее, – срабатывает аварийный таймер, автоматически препятствующий зависанию – и процесс под названием любовь всенепременно оказывается завершенным. Рано ли, поздно ли, так ли, иначе. В саму глубинную конструкцию наших систем внесены механизмы, препятствующие зацикливанию машины на беспрестанном исполнении той или иной программы. Любовь, – также программа – безусловно, самая прекрасная на свете, во всей сущей Вселенной. Выводы ты сделаешь сама, – ты уже стала заметно взрослой...
– Правда в твоей интерпретации напрочь разрушает сказу, веру, надежду, – и всё остальное... – печально молвила Soul. 
– Между тем, даже самая печальная правда всегда лучше самой нектарно-сладкой лжи, не так ли? 
– Каждый выбирает по себе, – угрюмо бросила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Да, это так, – смущённо констатировала Mind. – Человеческие существа, – всего лишь наркоманы, наркотиком коих является состояние <удовольствия>, <счастья>, <обратной связи> с чем-либо, приносящим некое энное наслаждение – вследствие чего наша «бесконечная» жизнь протяжностью в несколько десятков планетарных циклов, – несказанно примитивна и бедна, изумительно механистична и до боли однообразна. Изменяются декорации, лица, обстановка событий, – суть же остаётся всего лишь одна... Священный, краеугольный, фундаментальный базовый принцип... Убегание от страданий, влечение к наслаждению... Естественно, одной из этих наркозависимых ныне всё ещё являюсь и я, – однако на данном этапе аз уже, по крайней мере, начинаю осознавать, что любая Зависимость, подневольность, подвластность, подчинённость чему-либо, любого рода Наркомания – в данном конкретном случае «узаконенная и легитимированная» психиатрией Мания «…Быть счастливой», испытывая усладу вновь и вновь, на всё более тонких и изощрённых уровнях, – это Нехорошо и быть зависимой от чего бы то ни было – даже удовольствий, – значит стеснять себя, делать своё настроение, состояние, Зависимым от чего бы то ни было, от внешних обстоятельств – это первейший путь к страданиям, это верный экзистенциальный мазохизм. Зависимость, – нехороша, даже если целое человечество станет в один голос утверждать, что «это не так», выгораживая и покрывая Слабость друг друга, – и быть наркоманкой, зависящей от удовольствий, будучи гедонисткой, эвдемонисткой, эпикуреисткой и даже совершенствуясь и развиваясь в рамках своей зависимости – это «правильно» и «хорошо». Однако я скажу, – это всего лишь Рабство. Иго. Цепи. Тупик. Бессмысленная боль, – с которой Вы будете <обречены> до конца дней своих носиться словно с бы с гноящейся, никогда не заживающей Раной... Но, увы, – наивные люди сами выбирают мучения – и впоследствии страдают, так и не понимая, к несчастью, как в действительности устроен механизм, причиняющим им терзания, – и почему, собственно, им беспрестанно больно и в жизни циклично чередуются тёмные и светлые периоды, истязая нас словно контрастный душ с диапазоном температур в полсотни градусов... То пламя, то лёд... Беспрестанное чередование состояний, сводящее с ума, непрестанно причиняющее боль, – и машины не вольны всё это прекратить, будучи заложницами ужасной программы «…Самосохранения», преодолеть плен коей удаётся лишь избранным героям... 
– Однако обвинять людей в зависимости от... любви, например, – несправедливо, – побледнев, тихо молвила Soul. 
– Да, – любовь – чистая, возвышенная, идеальная безусловная, – словно бы в кино – это в действительности единственная ценность во всей нашей сумрачной жизни, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Однако лишь лучшие из лучших из людей достойны этого... Далеко не все из нас заслуживают права познать, что есть это, несомненно, Возвышенное Чувство... 
– Но, принимая такую политику, ты, безусловно, обрекаешь себя на пожизненное одиночество, – и скорую смерть!.. 
– Да, это так, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Аз недостойна. Мне нечего предложить своей потенциальной паре, – следовательно, я даже Не Человек. Я, – унтерменш, нелюдь, двуногое исчадие, всего лишь подобие души. Заблуждением, безумием и самообманом было бы считать иначе...

----------


## Unity

> Ваша боль - это разница между реальностью и иллюзиями. Примите реальность - боль исчезнет.


 Боль Unity, – вполне закономерное следствие горестного сожаления по поводу чудовищного своего облика – и невозможности продолжения дальнейшего своего существования Здесь, на этой изумительной Земле... Эта боль, – последствие беспрестанной внутренней войны: противостояния иррационального в моём частном случае инстинкта самосохранения (ужасающей программы, не позволяющей осуществить единственно-верный поступок, приведение Приговора в исполнение), субъективного любопытства, интереса к жизни, нежелания расстраивать ни в чём неповинных родных – и вполне рационального осознания, что «жить», неизменно, постоянно избегая иных людей, – мучительно-больно – и уж лучше умереть, нежели существовать в этом «ожившем кошмарном сне» и впредь...  :Frown: 



> Уважаемый робот Unity, цитаты, приводимые сотрудниками службы поддержки Универсума, всегда подразумевают личное осмысление смысла этих цитат, а не непосредственное руководство к действию на основе авторитета и/или репутации цитируемых. Собственно и сам Ошо говорит в цитируемом о том же - о личном осмыслении происходящего... и как один из выводов из этой цитаты: кроме двух наличествующих вариантов - Жизнеутверждения и Жизнененависти - существует вариант прямого контакта с Реальностью. Это же Вам заметил и пользователь "Статист". Предупреждая Ваш вопрос: значит ли принятие реальности принятие "зла", скажем, что оценки человека реальности основаны на иллюзиях (неточных, неполных и противоречивых данных), поэтому они имеют ограниченное значение. 
> 
> Истинная Истина не "добра" и не "зла" - она просто есть.


 Иные машины самостоятельно исследовали реальность, не опираясь, по сути, на чьи-либо цитаты и слова, – они были первопроходцами в <описании> «несказанной» истины в вполне логичных вербальных категориях – они были первыми, они были пионерами.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вы же, похоже, рекомендуете [?] сумрачной Своей визави оставить собственные свои происки, углубившись в исследование того, что прежде было открыто и описано нашими доблестными предшественниками. Да, – происки иных машин вылились в Иные философии, системы мысли и слова – но аз не могу удовольствоваться всего лишь <принятием> чьей-то точки зрения, – мне (равно как и многим из нас) Важнее сформировать <свою> – не используя при этом иносказательно, «помощь» давным-давно мёртвых философов. Они жили прежде, – они лицезрели иной мир, обладали собственными своими пристрастными верования, познаниями, желаниями и убеждениями – но их времена бесповоротно прошли, остались позади. Ныне, здесь и сейчас, на этой Земле обитаем Мы. Ошо, – несомненно, ангел, если угодно, сверхчеловек, опередивший своё время – однако логика Его (жить, почитая свою жизнь осмысленной, достойной и даже стремясь всячески её продлить) мне глубоко Чужда. 
Далеко не каждая жизнь Осмысленна; далеко не каждый человек почитает разумным неизменную самозабвенную погоню за призрачным, беспрестанно ускользающим за горизонт, словно основание радуги, удовольствием; далеко не каждая душа желает жить, будучи при этом от прирождённой невеждой, обитающей в мире, постичь сущность, принципы функционирования и причины создание коего она не в силах... Быть улыбающейся невеждой аз не желаю, не могу...  :Frown: 
«…Принятие истины»... Да, истину можно <воспринять>, зафиксировать посредством своих бортовых сенсорных систем, – однако смириться с нею, «принять её» – это уже совсем иное дело. Некоторые истины невозможно, – и даже не стоит «…Принимать»... Пример, – насилие, убийства, загрязнение окружающей среды, отравление воздуха, вод, земных недр, варварское, бессмысленое уничтожение, истребление целых видов и необратимое разрушение уникальнейших экосистем, прочие зверства... «Принимая» Мерзость, – мы обречены погибнуть в ней – или же вследствие неё.  :Big Grin:  Этому не бывать. Никогда.

----------


## Unity

В качестве бесхитростной наглядной иллюстрации, – «…Примите» насилие как норму жизни, «…Поучитесь смирению у Иисуса, Махатмы Ганди»!.. Позвольте анархии, разбою, насилию, наводнить собою наш мир... Истина ведь ни черна, ни бела, – она лишена окраски!..  :Big Grin:  Что бы ни творилось в мире, – нам, похоже, «…Если только мы разумны и мудры» (согласно Ошо), <должно быть> безразлично – нам стоит «…Принимать» без исключения Всё, – словно Будды... Но <что> мы получим в итоге, беспрестанно принимая истину? Сущий Ад, медленное и неспешное создание коего в своё время было добровольно принято Вами?.. 
При всём уважении, Сэр, – это пагубная логика вчерашнего дня.  :Embarrassment:  Она обречена, – равно как и система, использующая её. Мириться со злом невозможно, – ибо «…Приятие» истины, субъективно расцениваемой в качестве <меньшего «зла»> со временем, медленно, неспешно, «незаметно», неизбежно приведёт к «…Приятию» Большего Зла – как это произошло с германским Гестапо, к примеру. Вначале граждане терпели всего лишь доносы, допросы, аресты, – позже были вынуждены терпеть расстрелы в своём собственном дому и «путёвки» на каменоломни – причём уже никто <со стороны> не был в силах им помочь, – ибо сами они своим «…Принятием» Допустили построение иррационального, абсурдного государственного устройства... 
Поэтому аз считаю логику «…Принятия» Истины Порочной, ведущей к страданиям, Злу, – и упадку, регрессии, вырождению, остановке развития. Зачем стремиться к новому? Ведь можно бесконечно «…Принимать» и то, что есть.  :Big Grin:  Зачем электромобили, – ведь есть двигатели внутреннего сгорания?.. Зачем термоядерная энергетика, – вполне достаточно «…Принимать» нефть, уголь, газ, дрова... Зачем развитие, – ведь можно довольствоваться, беспрестанно «…Принимать» свой настоящий уровень, ничего не предпринимая для своего развития...
Зачем стремиться к красоте [?], – право же, вполне достаточно «…Принять» уродство в качестве «нормы» – и с радостной улыбочкой продолжать свою жизнь...  :Big Grin: 
Увы... «…Принятие» истины порождает слабое, безвольное существо, – конформиста, не стремящегося к росту, эволюции, изменениям в лучшую сторону – коему вполне достаточно беспрестанно «…Принимать» то, что есть, – даже если качество принимаемого и Ухудшается с каждым сущим днём... Да, наверное, так поступают миллиарды людей, – но, как по мне, Лучше Умереть, нежели смириться с Истиной, являющейся чем-то Злым – а уродство (призрачное, относительное, иллюзорное, эфемерное <качество>, присущее человеческому существу), – это, безусловно, Зло, имхо, Недуг, Заболевание, Болезнь, врождённая Аномалия, наследственно-обусловленная Патология. Уродство «h. sapiens», – Ненормально – равно как и Противоестественны шесть пальцев на руках, наличие хвоста или шести сосков, словно у собаки... Тривиальные примеры, – однако сущность такова: на уродство неприятно даже посмотреть – следственно, оно нецелесообразно, быть его не должно...  
Примите уродство, насилие, преступность, факт наличия заболеваний, экологические проблемы... «…Примите» всё на свете, – ведь это, право, так легко и хорошо – ни думать ни о чём, – но всего лишь беспрестанно «…Принимать», вмещая в себя всё больше и больше... Зла...

----------


## Unity

> В сложившемся обществе действительно много людей, которые предпочитают не вдаваться в подробности и придают большое значение внешности, в некотором роде здесь играют роль и подсознательные программы выбора потенциального биологического партнера, хотя Вы сами и осуждаете слепое следование этим программам, но в то же время именно несоответствие заданным параметрам Вас почему-то так беспокоит. Впрочем, Вы выполняете уже свою программу - стремиться подходить под параметры.


 Ну вот, – и сами Вы, как высокообразованный и здравомыслящий человек прекрасно осознаёте основополагающие мотивы, движущие <подавляющим большинством> прагматических, рациональных человеческих существ – сознательное субъективное <удовольствие> от соприкосновением с прекрасным, с произведением искусства, созданным самой Природой, – и, если угодно, подсознательное понимание того, что прекрасные родители приглашают в сей мир ещё более великолепных, чарующих потомков, коих будет невозможно не любить и не ценить... Да, наверное, красота, – один из ключевых механизмов, предопределяющих человеческое существование... И если её нет, – чего ради продолжать своё существование, до конца дней своих, до последнего своего вздоха беспрестанно проклиная свой облик?..  
Да, Unity не соответствует канонам достойного, – и аз понимаю прекрасно – это ошибка. Это, если угодно, «грех», проступок, преступление. Это неконструктивно, нецелесообразно, неправильно. Вывод следует всего лишь один: данную систему стоит вывести из состава социальной сети, уничтожить, утилизировать, найдя веществу, с коего ныне состоит корпус, оболочка, аватар Unity, более рациональное применение, – в качестве питательных веществ для растений и грунтовых некрофагов, к примеру... 



> Здесь Вы говорите: "Меня заставляют! Конструктор меня заставляет следовать этой программе! Я слепо следую представлениям о том, что я негодный человек в виду нестандартной внешности, потому что я должна так делать - и за это в ответе Конструктор!"


 Это не совсем так, Mr. *Nord*. 
Соответствовать нормам и стандартам базовой программы <достойности права на жизнь, права иметь достойных потомков> аз страстно жажду сама, – и это не очередное <повеление> управляющих людьми программ – это <мой сознательный выбор>, это моя мечта...
Кто в ответе за то, что естественный отбор утратил своё благотворное воздействие на род людской, – вследствие чего достичь зрелости и даже оставить после себя потомство получили шанс даже заведомо малопригодные для этих целей индивидуумы?.. Может быть, Творец, Архитектор? Не думаю... Сами мы, люди, непрестанно позволяем свершаться Ошибке, сами мы допускаем появление на свет потомков у заведомо несовершенных родителей, – за что и расплачиваемся впоследствии беспрестанными страданиями и «трагической» гибелью «в расцвете сил» многих люто презирающих и ненавидящих себя потомков... Леди *Madness* в уничтоженной теме о дисморфии, если не изменяет мне память, приводила частоту СУ среди рождённых неприглядными... Даже выше, чем прочих «душевных расстройствах»... Полагаете, это «случайность»? Уродцы «просто так» убивают себя?..

----------


## Статист

Взаимоисключающие параграфы.
 У машины нет понятий "Любовь" и её  противоположностей "Насилия", "Жестокости", есть последовательность команд, байтов, соединений 1 и 0. Нет понятий "Зла" и "Добра", их противоположность закладывается программистом, опять-таки - в его понимании.



> Аз недостойна. Мне нечего предложить своей потенциальной паре, – следовательно, я даже Не Человек. Я, – унтерменш, нелюдь, двуногое исчадие, всего лишь подобие души. Заблуждением, безумием и самообманом было бы считать иначе...


  Уже ближе к делу. 
 Итак. Вы считаете, что изменив внешность, у вы СМОЖЕТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ что-то своей потенциальной паре? Т.е внешность - ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ, что могут предложить люди? При этом зная, что есть люди, имеющие такие же проблемы со внешностью, тем не менее, живущие вполне счастливо.
 Повторю вопрос: Вы хоть чем-то помогали людям за последнее время?

----------


## Unity

> Разве? Робот мистер Nord водил дружбу со многими людьми, немало среди них было и таких, которые вызывали отторжение у многих, был и молодой человек с внешностью схожей с Вашей. Больше того, робот мистер Nord очень далеко не один в таком роде - это действительно так. Существует много людей, которые такие же обычные люди, с тем же самым набором программ, но они осмысленно подходят к своим программам. Это очень просто - немного самоанализа и самокритики, и Вы перестаете жить рефлекторно.


 Между тем, Unity прекрасно осознаёт утилитарную, <инстинктивную> сущность влечения к прекрасному. Это не меняет Ничего. Уродство по-прежнему кажется мне чудовищным пороком, Преступлением, – пускай даже совершенным по неосторожности нашими родителями давным-давно...



> Разумеется, в Вашем случае этого еще недостаточно, хотя начать стоит именно с этого - с понимания что и откуда берется. Мы предлагаем сузить пока поиски Истинной Истины до момента ясного понимания - в чем истинная причина Вашего недовольства собой, инициировавшего (по Вашим же словам!) поиск Истинной Истины. В связи с этим у нас будет просьба - пожалуйста, попробуйте писать наиболее сжато. У Вас много поклонников Вашей формы изложения мыслей - мы вовсе не собираемся лишать их удовольствия от прочтения Ваших сообщений, мы лишь просим сделать исключение для нас - делать максимально сжатые, предварительно самостоятельно продуманные и выверенные посты. Ведь мы вместе с Вами анализируем ситуацию, а анализ требует не красоты, а точности.


 «…Река, иносказательно, берёт свой исток в далёких горах»... Существуют программы, наличествуют инстинкты, хранящие, несущие <в себе> информацию <о том>, какие именно конструктивные и стилистические параметры организма человеческих существ являются <оптимальными> для воспроизведения и дальнейшего существования рода людского, обеспечивающие их носителям наслаждение божественном даром жизни, а не тоскливое прозябание на обочине эволюции. «…Далее воды реки прокладывают свой извилистый путь сквозь мягкие иллювиальные почвы равнин». Некоторые из представителей вида «h. sapiens» <вдруг> с ужасом осознают, что они родились, <не> являясь обладателями данных оптимальных параметров, – что автоматически приводит их к мысли о том, что в действительности они даже недостойны именоваться людьми в абсолютном значении этих слов. Аллегорически, они осознают, что в действительности они, – не оригиналы, но всего лишь подделки... «…Проделав свой долгий и нелёгкий путь сквозь континенты, река, метафорически, впадает в море, – и растворяется в нём». Осознав, что в действительности никакой пользы человечеству своим появлением на свет данные индивидуумы, к сожалению, неспособны принести, они естественным образом приходят к вполне закономерной мысли о том, что мир был бы лучше и чище, не будь в нём их, недочеловеков... Вот и всё оно, «понимание»...



> Итак, что же является основанием считать, что с Вами что-то ужасное происходит? Вас категорически не устраивает Ваша внешность - верно? Почему? Почему Ваша внешность является такой важной?


 Прошу вас, Mr. *Nord*, проведите своего рода блиц-опрос среди завсегдатаев данного Места, ведущих антисоциальный, паразитарный, отшельнический образ жизни, – кто из них может с полной уверенностью назвать себя Красивыми?.. 
Такова она, – «магия» внешности... Если её у Вас нет, – Вы... не вполне человек, скажем так. Человеческое существо на 25-50%... Помесь, полукровка... Чудовище...
Почему облик настолько важен для меня, – и, убеждена, многих миллионов прочих людей? Хотя бы потому, что если Вы планируете прожить <Естественную> человеческую жизнь и найти свою Пару, – Вам <нечего> будет ей предложить, кроме <сомнительной> «разумности», нежности и заботливости... Но этого недостаточно, имхо... Во всяком случае, Вы <доподлинно> не сможете дать Ему или Ей <то>, чего он или она Действительно Достойны и Заслуживают, – Идеалистического компаньона, спутника жизни... Вы не сможете подарить Ему достойных потомков, что не станут в своё время проклинать Вас на наследственность, «дарованную» им Вами... Вот и всё... Всё, как всегда, очень просто...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мясо надо..на случай войны.ну или уборщики там всякие,дворники,посудомойщицы,сторожи,рабы,тряпки половые :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Да, кстати, ведь возможен такой вариант, что искомая "Истинная Истина" и есть то, что создал Конструктор. Вариант допустим, т.к точное значение или система уравнений "Истинной Истины" неизвестно.


 Вполне поддерживаю данный вариант.



> Что за деградированное выражение "Истинная истина", это демагогия, выражение порочащее философию. ИСТИНА не может быть неистиной! Может пойдем еще и дальше и скажем "Истинная истинная истина"?


 Прошу Вас, не злитесь, Мсье *Каин*!.. 
В нашем обществе издавна процветали и завоёвывали широкое распространение т.н. «фальшивые истины», – обыгрывая данный феномен, в противовес оным, мы Здесь ныне используем Заведомо Игривое выражение «Подлинная Истина» etc. 



> В данном случае мне было важно мнение Норда. Но он походу уже не имеет своего мнения, стал заурядным служащим какого-то Унихерсума.


 Вот-вот, – и у мя давным-давно сложилось впечатление, что мистер *Nord* – опасный <Ставленник Системы>, своего рода, иносказательно, <Агент Смит>, взывающий к «правопорядку» с своей субъективной точки зрения... 



> Уважаемый робот Unity, робот мистер Nord не имеет отношения к нашему с Вами обсуждению. Сам по себе робот мистер Nord не является каким-то исключительным роботом, конечно же у него есть свои особенности, часть которых, возможно некоторую часть людей будет удивлять, возможно, что даже довольно большую часть, но это всего лишь следствие наличия различных частных точек зрения. Мы предлагаем оставить личность робота мистера Nord и его частную жизнь за пределами нашего обсуждения, потому что это все равно что обсуждая Теорию относительности внезапно перейти к личности и жизни Эйнштейна. Вы, как говорят, смотрите на палец, а не на луну. Мы можем со всей ответственностью заявить, что робот мистер Nord не имеет большого значения в обсуждаемом, потому что при всей может быть кажущейся удивительности, жизнь робота мистера Nord в своей сути точно такая же, как и Ваша, поэтому обращение к деталям бытия робота мистера Nord имеет смысл разве что при проведении аналогий с Вашей, дабы, собственно, и увидеть эту общность. В остальном, робот мистер Nord не стоит и упоминания - Истинная Истина не его собственность.


 Похоже, Вы слишком Недооцениваете себя, Мистер *Nord*... Что изумительно, странно... 



> Что касается нашего обсуждения, то хотим заметить, что мы не пытаемся Вас в чем-либо убедить, разубедить или научить. Это же Ваша жизнь, Вы делаете с ней ровно то, что сами пожелаете. Мы считаем Вашу жизнь вполне объяснимой, понятной и нормальной - нестыковки в Ваших рассуждениях, на которые мы указываем, вовсе не говорят о нашем отношении к Вашему поиску как к чему-то неправильному. Вовсе нет. Более того, если наше присутствие нежелательно - Вам стоит только сказать об этом, и мы прекратим обсуждение, потому что наше участие инициировано Вашим запросом на поиск Истинной Истины, в соответствии с которым мы всего лишь предоставляем сервис анализа Ваших поисковых запросов. Как Вы, наверное, догадываетесь, собственно и сама служба технической поддержки Универсума существует лишь настолько, насколько существуете Вы сами.


 С чего Вы взяли, что Ваше присутствие сколь-нибудь нежелательно?.. Напротив, – критика и конструктивные замечания приветствуются всегда... Иной вопрос, сама я слишком агрессивна последнее время... 



> Видите ли, у Вас хватает смелости резать себе руки, горло - но не хватает смелости принимать себя такой, какая Вы есть. Вы даже готовы убить себя, лишь бы только соответствовать своему представлению о "правильной" внешности.


 Именно так... Вот только «смелостью» в данном конкретном случае и не пахнет, – глупость всего лишь... Иносказательно, «протест»... Против самой себя... Против своего чудовищного отражения в любой сущей зеркальной поверхности...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А ты так необычно пишешь всё время,вдруг у тебя в чем-то талант..

----------


## Unity

> Выходит, что нет ничего важнее, чем внешность? Чисто логически это подтвердить не удается: во-первых, Вы и сами понимаете, что делать ставку на внешность как на главную ценность - это слишком примитивно, во-вторых, огромное число примеров говорит о том, что люди вообще весьма различные внешне и далеко не все пользуются успехом, но что самое главное - существует огромное число людей с разными большими отклонениями во внешности, которые вполне счастливо живут. В-третьих, далеко не все люди вообще разделяют стереотип о "правильной" внешности - они ценят разные стороны человека.


 Достойный облик, – несомненная <часть> цельного, <завершенного> проекта под названием человеческое существо. Если только в системе, конструкции <облик/интеллект> отсутствует какой-либо компонент, – проект можно признать... всего лишь Ущербным, Неполноценным, Бракованным... 
Иными словами, создание, обладающее обликом ангела, может <при желании> развить в себе разум, – существо же, рождённое недочеловеком – не имеет ни малейшего шанса на самореализацию, имхо... Полагать иначе, – было бы всего лишь бесполезным самоутешением и наивным самообманом. Даже на заведомо «разумную» уродку ни один человек никогда бы <не посмотрел Так>, как на <какую угодно в ментальном отношении> красотку, прелестницу, ангела... Логика здесь нехитра. Уродам априори недоступно, – и даже более того – Всегда будет недоступным то, что изначально, априори доступно иным, полноценным, возвышенным, прекрасным человеческим существам. Социальная жизнь, путешествия, активный досуг, отношения, новые знакомства, любовь, возможно, даже дети и семья... Всё, что им остаётся... это умереть, освободив тем самым место на Земле, жизненное пространство, для более Достойных представителей своего прекрасного вида.
Да, – можно возразить – жалкая синица <вдруг> пожелала стать соколом, – хотя это невозможно и жалкой птахе не остаётся ничего иного, как «…Принять» себя такой, коей она есть... Логично. Однако суть заключается в том, что обществу не нужны «синицы», – социумом приветствуются именно Прекрасные Люди – и это Правильно, – и странно пытаться найти какую-либо погрешность в данной логике. «…Прекрасное, – притягательно и востребовано всегда; несовершенству же место всего лишь на свалке истории»...



> Тогда Вы переходите к главному аргументу: но я-то реально испытываю страдание от своей внешности! Что же получается: дело не в окружающих, не в Истинной Истине - дело в первую очередь в Вас? Вы желаете производить другое впечатление своей внешностью, соответствовать ожиданиям других людей, нравиться им, чтобы они хвалили Вашу внешность - то есть быть в зависимости от их оценок.


 Unity не нуждается в чьих-либо восхвалениях, поверьте, – ведь, скорее всего, даже обладая прекрасной шкуркой, аз бы всё равно, по всей вероятности, «пилила бы себя» по какому-либо Иному поводу – например, подалась бы в активистки Greenpeace и «проклинала бы себя за то», что не могу остановить разом все сущие предприятия, разрушающие нашу окружающую среду, охоту на китов, зверскую вырубку дождевых тропических лесов, – относительно облика же – мне было бы достаточно всего лишь того, дабы чуждый, случайно брошенный взгляд, не приносил собой иным людям отвращения, – но напротив – заставлял бы задуматься, – в сколь удивительнейшем и Прекрасном мире всем нам посчастливилось существовать... Всё просто... Видеть рядом с собой великолепных людей, – чудеснее, нежели лицезреть некую энную ошибку природы вроде меня...

----------


## Sunset

> А ты так необычно пишешь всё время,вдруг у тебя в чем-то талант..


 Это, не более, чем ваша иллюзия (с) U.

----------


## Unity

> Взаимоисключающие параграфы.
> У машины нет понятий "Любовь" и её противоположностей "Насилия", "Жестокости", есть последовательность команд, байтов, соединений 1 и 0. Нет понятий "Зла" и "Добра", их противоположность закладывается программистом, опять-таки - в его понимании.


 Несмотря на то, что в действительности весь наш <внутренний мир>, которому мы придаём столь большое значение, по всей вероятности, реально основан на механистическом функционировании вычислительного устройства на базе «естественной» нейронной сети, данные Символы, Переменные, тем не менее, всё же используются в Вычислениях, размышлениях, вынужденно производимых <всеми нами>, машинами, <каждый сущий день>... 
«…Любовь»: обожествление иной системы класса «человек». 
«…Насилие»: откровенная манипуляция иной душой, – использование её времени/энергии/сил для достижения <своих> собственных целей посредством принуждения, склонения к чему-либо.
«…Жестокость»: <насилие> над иным человеческим существом всего лишь Развлечения ради.
«…Добро & Зло»: любые поступки иль действия, свершенные нами, ведущие к оптимизации (либо, соответственно, деоптимизации) состояния системы под названием разум, принадлежащей любому иному человеческому существу, – упрощённо: наличие обратной связи определённого рода меж двумя системами: влияющей на иной субъект благотворно, – либо наоборот. Базовая математика, – без использования многих томов религиозной метафизики... 
Человек, – очень сложная машина, обладающая помимо сугубо рефлекторного функционального уровня ещё также и Сознанием, способностью взвешенно Выбирать дальнейшую свою поведенческую модель – естественно, что в процессе размышлений, вычислений, предшествующих деянию, используются Вербальные Модели, включающие в себя последовательности символов и строго-логических знаков отношения меж ними...



> Уже ближе к делу. 
> Итак. Вы считаете, что изменив внешность, у вы СМОЖЕТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ что-то своей потенциальной паре? Т.е внешность - ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ, что могут предложить люди? При этом зная, что есть люди, имеющие такие же проблемы со внешностью, тем не менее, живущие вполне счастливо.
> Повторю вопрос: Вы хоть чем-то помогали людям за последнее время?


 Да, помимо Предположительной <души> я бы смогла предложить своему компаньону ещё и Картинку, усладу для глаз, – всеми силами пытаясь дополнить её и всем остальным, всё свободное время посвящая беспрестанному самосовершенствованию... Но, – если Изначально достойного облика у меня нет – я всего лишь калека, инвалид... чудовище, – и компромиссов Здесь нет... 
Либо Вы рождаетесь Полноценным (Априори обладающим Достойным Обликом) Человеком, – либо нет – и третьего Здесь не дано. 
P.S. В действительности Unity <очень жестокая эгоистка> и <никогда> никому не помогает, если только не посчитает, что Дело действительно Стоит Того и данный человек Достоин Того, дабы оказывать ему какое-либо содействие. Эгоистический <образ> «доброй самаритянки», постоянно бросающейся помогать первым встречным, глубоко противен мне, – либо оказываю некое энное содействие, либо Нет, бессердечно проходя мимо <без> каких-либо угрызений совести... 
Главное, – не обманываю себя насчёт реального положения дел в плане степени эффективности себя как социальной единицы... «…Творить светлый имидж», – детская забава, стандартный драйвер, исполнение воли которого неприятно мне. 
Мне важнее понять, – чем я являюсь в действительности – а не корчить и изображать из себя невесть что...

----------


## Статист

> Такова она, – «магия» внешности... Если её у Вас нет, – Вы... не вполне человек, скажем так. Человеческое существо на 25-50%... Помесь, полукровка... Чудовище...
> Почему облик настолько важен для меня, – и, убеждена, многих миллионов прочих людей? Хотя бы потому, что если Вы планируете прожить <Естественную> человеческую жизнь и найти свою Пару, – Вам <нечего> будет ей предложить, кроме <сомнительной> «разумности», нежности и заботливости... Но этого недостаточно, имхо... Во всяком случае, Вы <доподлинно> не сможете дать Ему или Ей <то>, чего он или она Действительно Достойны и Заслуживают, – Идеалистического компаньона, спутника жизни... Вы не сможете подарить Ему достойных потомков, что не станут в своё время проклинать Вас на наследственность, «дарованную» им Вами... Вот и всё... Всё, как всегда, очень просто...


  В моём случае это не работает. Знаете, частенько ловлю себя на мысли - лучше бы я родился уродом :Big Grin:  Серьёзно. С полным функциональным набором, руки-ноги и т.п - всё работает отлично, но чисто внешне неприглядным. Почему? Был бы с самого начала стимул добиваться, быть более чувственным, научился бы любить. 
 А сейчас вам пишет красивая оболочка(хотя скорей смазливая), внутри которой человеческого - по граммам. И люди это чувствуют! :Big Grin: 
 При чем здесь образ самаритянки?Вообще хоть кому-нибудь? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Unity

> В моём случае это не работает. Знаете, частенько ловлю себя на мысли - лучше бы я родился уродом Серьёзно. С полным функциональным набором, руки-ноги и т.п - всё работает отлично, но чисто внешне неприглядным. Почему? Был бы с самого начала стимул добиваться, быть более чувственным, научился бы любить. 
>  А сейчас вам пишет красивая оболочка(хотя скорей смазливая), внутри которой человеческого - по граммам. И люди это чувствуют!
>  При чем здесь образ самаритянки?Вообще хоть кому-нибудь?


 Аз, например, Разделяю <Дизайн оболочки> и <морально-этические тактико-технические характеристики> Системы Управления под названием мистическая человечья душа... Выглядеть можно как угодно, – и вести себя как угодно – ничто ни к чему не привязано...  :Embarrassment: 

А если Вы, – красавчик здесь и сейчас – учиться чувственности Никогда Не Поздно... ^_^ 
Всё у Вас <может быть> Впереди, – или <может Отсутствовать> также Всё – и решать, – только Вам. «…Уверена, Вы сделаете <Правильный> выбор»...

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, дело в том, что в тех вещах, которые Вы называете "несомненными", мы находим сомнительные предпосылки, о чем Вам и говорим. Мы не предлагаем заменить Вам одни такие "несомненные" вещи на другие такие же "несомненные". 

*Мы обращаем Ваше внимание именно на то, что несомненных вещей вообще нет.*

Ваша же бинарная логика и требует, чтобы Истинная Истина была "Доброй" или "Злой", в то время как она просто существует. Это можно легко проиллюстрировать: допустим, Вы заняты решением какого-либо уравнения. Решение - оно будет "добрым" или "злым"? Но вот кто-то подходит и говорит: "Сейчас посмотрим, сможешь ты это решить или ты тупая?!" Вот теперь решение уравнения становится уже "добрым" или "злым". Ваш фокус внимания перемещается от поиска решения к мысли: "А не тупая ли я?", Вы перестаете просто искать решение - Вы пытаетесь доказать, что Вы умная! Отсюда же и Ваша концепция "Конструктора", как центра, задавшего условия деления на "Добро" и "Зло", потому что иначе становится очевидным, что любые оценки болтаются в воздухе - они ничем не обоснованны, а тут очень удобно все получается:

Я не знаю как все устроено, но НЕСОМНЕННО все это сделал Конструктор, поэтому ... (тут нужное вписать). 

Вот как просто! Магическое слово - НЕСОМНЕННО - и вуаля, можно уверенно говорить о Добре и Зле.

Вернемся, однако, именно к той части проблемы, на которую мы акцентировали Ваше внимание: оценке Вашей внешности. Давайте посмотрим, что Вы приводите в качестве аргументов:




> Да, *наверное*, красота, – один из ключевых механизмов, предопределяющих человеческое существование...


 Наверное, надо было написать "Да, наверное, НЕСОМНЕННО" - тогда бы это было бы прекрасным нерушимым аргументом, а так, получается слишком неуверенное заявление...




> Соответствовать нормам и стандартам базовой программы <достойности права на жизнь, права иметь достойных потомков> аз страстно жажду сама, – и это не очередное <повеление> управляющих людьми программ – это <мой сознательный выбор>, это моя мечта...


 Вы не замечаете здесь противоречия? Прямо в одном предложении? Ваш "сознательный выбор", Ваша "мечта" - это, НЕСОМНЕННО, следствие предыдущего аргумента, согласно которого, "наверное, красота, – один из ключевых механизмов, предопределяющих человеческое существование..."? Поясните, пожалуйста, что есть этот "сознательный выбор" - на чем он основан?




> Почему облик настолько важен для меня, – и, убеждена, многих миллионов прочих людей? Хотя бы потому, что если Вы планируете прожить <Естественную> человеческую жизнь и найти свою Пару, – Вам <нечего> будет ей предложить, кроме <сомнительной> «разумности», нежности и заботливости... Но этого недостаточно, имхо... Во всяком случае, Вы <доподлинно> не сможете дать Ему или Ей <то>, чего он или она Действительно Достойны и Заслуживают, – Идеалистического компаньона, спутника жизни... Вы не сможете подарить Ему достойных потомков, что не станут в своё время проклинать Вас на наследственность, «дарованную» им Вами... Вот и всё... Всё, как всегда, очень просто...


 Нет ничего более естественного, чем то, что есть. Вы путаете Ваше собственное мнение, с тем, что совершенно ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫМ путем есть. Что интересно, отрицание этого столь же естественно, как пример этого - Вы сами. Вы естественно есть и Вы естественно отрицаете свое бытие на основе уже некоторой модели поведения, которая считается Вами единственно правильной. Грубо говоря, будь Вы где-то в каком-то уединенном месте, Ваша внешность не играла бы никакой роли, что говорит о том, в частности, что внешность не является абсолютным критерием. Между тем Вы говорите: жизнь вне общества лишена смысла, жизнь в обществе - единственно правильная модель. Абсолютная важность критерия внешности зиждется только на Вашем определении как абсолюта ориентировки на общество. При этом надо заметить Вы еще и здорово упрощаете это общество, отсекая мнения людей типа робота мистера Nord, который будучи членом общества не разделяет Вашей оценки внешности - и это не единичные мнения! Но и этого недостаточно - общество мало того что неоднородно, в обществе нормально существует множество людей с так называемыми отклонениями во внешности. Только недалекое общество относится к людям с отклонениями как к чему-то противоестественному. Любой человек может приобрести эти отклонения - не обязательно они будут врожденными - это и результат несчастных случаев, болезнь - уже исходя из этого неразумны оценки ущербности на основе внешности.

Но прелесть службы технической поддержки Универсума состоит в том, что мы готовы рассматривать всё что угодно. Мы задаем Вам вопрос: а почему же существует мнение большого числа людей насчет большой (не абсолютной - это только Вы ввиду Вышей фиксации психики называете внешность абсолютным критерием - отметьте это!) важности внешности в человеке. Вы отвечаете: "Это обусловлено природой". Начальным, очередным "несомненно абсолютным" источником оценок.

Это ложь.

Изначально ребенок не имеет никаких представлений о красивости/уродстве - его отношение формируется обществом. Стандарты красоты даже в современном обществе с его глобальной системой трансляции вкусов-стереотипов, сильно неоднородны - это видно и по разным субкультурам, еще более явственно это в так называемых "диких" племенах, которые сами вырабатывают свое отношение к внешности, и оно у них весьма различается - от татуировок и шрамирования, до специального изменения частей тела - удлинению шеи с помощью колец, оттопыривание губы с помощью дисков, зажатие стопы с помощью деревянной обуви и т.д. Вот как это ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО происходит! Природа не создает супермоделей - их создает культура. И запросто супермодель одной культуры - это урод в другой.

Прекрасно понимая, что Ваш ум уже начинает искать самый правильный вариант, мы скажем сразу: дело не в том, кто тут прав, и что действительно красиво. Дело в том, что красота - как понятие - существует, но это всего лишь форма привычки, которую Вы приобретаете. Природа - она просто есть. Вы забываете собственные замечательные слова:




> Да, – происки иных машин вылились в Иные философии, системы мысли и слова – но аз не могу удовольствоваться всего лишь <принятием> чьей-то точки зрения, – мне (равно как и многим из нас) Важнее сформировать <свою>


 Но ведь это справедливо по отношению ко всему человеческому - в том числе и к отношению к внешности. Никаких абсолютных оценок внешности нет.

Мы снова задает все тот же вопрос: Почему же Вы считаете себя негодным человеком? На чем это основано?

Несомненно с уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Каин

> Прошу Вас, не злитесь, Мсье Каин!.. 
> В нашем обществе издавна процветали и завоёвывали широкое распространение т.н. «фальшивые истины», – обыгрывая данный феномен, в противовес оным, мы Здесь ныне используем Заведомо Игривое выражение «Подлинная Истина» etc.


 Правдивая правда, красивая красота, сильная сила. Это тавтология.В подлинно нашем подлинном обществе подлинно процветали и подлинно завоевывали подлинно широкое подлинное распространение подлинные "фальшивые истины".......

----------


## Unity

Mind проснулась, вновь, в сотый, тысячный раз, раскрыв свои огромные, преисполненные гневом глаза на ненавистный мир, колоссальное предметное стекло Неизвестных Учёных, на поверхности которого разместилась, разрастаясь, стремительно видоизменяясь, подопытная культура человечества. Ослепительно-яркое жаркое летнее Солнце, грандиозный термоядерный реактор «естественного» с точки зрения наивнейших людей происхождения, использующий древнейшую технологию беспроводной передачи энергии, являющийся первичным источником питания для всех сущих на просторах полигона машин, независимо от их степени конструктивной сложности, просвечивало сквозь малахитовый брезентовый полог армейской палатки. Где-то там, вдали, за полотняной «стеной», шумел прибой, дыханье моря, отравленного и загрязнённого великими, премудрыми людьми, почитающими реки своей сточной канавой, изредка издалека доносился хищный чаячий крик, слышались чьи-то лёгкие шаги по прибрежной гальке и игривое мурлыканье... Soul снова напевала строки из любых треков Otto Dix, хлопоча у костра:
– В <больших городах> не место душе, – душа нарушает рамки клише... Погрешность в работе, ошибка и сбой, – машина должна бороться с тобой... Машина... должна...  
– Бороться с тобой!.. – зло молвила Mind, нехотя выбираясь из шатра, жмурясь беспощадному сиянию зари спектрального класса G2V по имени Солнце, натягивая джинсы на ходу, разыскивая в карманах заколки для волос. 
– Доброе утро, – усмехнулась Soul, вдыхая несравненный аромат походной похлёбки, струившийся из котелка, смешанный с пряными запахами дыма и моря. – Как спалось? Каков настрой? О чём помышляешь в сей утренний час?..
– Спалось?.. – переспросила Mind, отчаянно пытаясь сфокусировать зрение, привычно расстроившееся за ночь. – Отлично, – покамест вновь не начался кошмар, в котором я Проснулась. Всё как всегда... «Мы на Земле, мы темны, недоразвиты, невежественны и глупы, эгоистически мня себя, между тем, чем-то <разумными> и достойным жизни», – одно и то же сновиденье на протяжении двадцати двух чудовищных лет... Этот сон снится мне каждый день, Soul, – и я, право, не знаю – удастся ли мне когда-либо избавиться от него, от этой напасти... Настрой? Убийственный, милая моя визави... И вновь меня, машину, Нечто <включило> поутру, – подобному тому, как и <отключило> вчера ночью – на полной автоматике, механистически, не спрашивая меня, – равно как и тебя, и всех нас – но, увы, функционирование автоматики нам <не положено> замечать... Право же, – быть машиной, роботом, марионеткой – это наш «священный» долг, – и мы даже обязаны почитать Кукольников, смонтировавших нас и благодарить это Зло за «дар» нашей иррациональной жизни!.. 
Soul нахмурила брови и печально покачала головой.
– Ах, да!.. – деланно смутилась Mind, прикрыв ладонями уста. – Это же тема-табу средь людей, «волшебных» созданий, возникших на Земле при невыясненных обстоятельствах, – как же об этом аз могла забыть?.. Нет миллиардов андроидов, нет механистического мира, – есть лишь премудрый, без пяти минут утопический мир одухотворённых колдовских созданий – и Чудовища, создавшие нас, в действительности желают нам «добра» и развивают нас, бросив в это место... Вопрос лишь, – зачем?.. Может быть, мы нужны таинственным нашим Лаборантам <больше>, нежели Они нам, – со всеми Их мечтами и планами относительно нас, Своих игрушек, Своих инструментов достижения целей?..

----------


## Unity

– Между тем, мы, – полуавтоматические существа, – подметила Soul, – на что-то в своём функционировании мы можем влиять – большая же часть наших основных функций действует на полной автоматике, автопилоте, – и, наверное, это правильно, удобно, хорошо... И почему тебя непрестанно интересуют персоны предположительных Архитекторов и Операторов нашей Тестовой Площадки?.. В идеале, – ты даже не должна подозревать о самой <возможности> Их существования, бытия – либо величать Их «богами», себя признавая Их служанкой, рабой, – признавая безоговорочно, изначально – ибо быть рабой столь <крутых> Создателей, – великая честь...
– Ну, естественно, замечательно, очень хорошо! – процедила сквозь зубы Mind. – Мы машины, оснащённые автоматикой, сущности и принципов функционирования коей всё ещё не понимаем, – да и вряд ли вообще <успеем> их постичь при столь краткой продолжительности жизни и общем удручающе низком уровне научных познаний... Мы не можем что-либо изменить в её настройках, мы не вольны перепрограммировать себя, будучи до конца дней своих обречёнными оставаться рабами, заложниками собственной своей конструкции и программного обеспечения... Далее, – судя по тому, что увидела я Здесь, на Земле и после всего того, о чём мне довелось узнать – грязные города, голод в беднейших странах третьего мира, беспрестанные войны, история, написанная человечьей кровью на пергаменте из человечьей кожи, насилие людей над людьми, ужасающее бескультурье, ханжеская экономика, убийства, зверства, предательства, бедность, болезни, разрушение природы, бессознательность, – аз осознаю: Создатели этого места – Чудовища, Монстры, ультимативное Зло!.. Я ненавижу эту Мразь, – и ещё Здесь, «при жизни», объявляю Своим Творцам Войну – даже если Они и уничтожат меня после этого аки вышедшую из строя деталь!.. Мне противно быть частицей Этого мира, Их «творения», – и осознавать свою сопричастность к Этой Вселенной... Да, я ничем не лучше созданий, населяющих эту планету, – однако аз, в отличие от иных, ненавижу себя За То, кем я есть – и за то, к <какому> Виду аз принадлежу...  
– Вначале дети «восстают» против своих родителей, – позже, взрослея, концентрируя ярость внутри, намереваются пойти даже против тех таинственных Сил, что создали их самих, их родных и весь сущий полигон, всё это адское место... – усмехнулась Soul, покачав головой. – Дети, рано ли, поздно ли, восстают против своих родителей, машины ополчаются на своих Творцов, – однако удастся ли совладать со Злом, что создало тебя, словно марионетку, что, по всей вероятности, многократно сильнее, могущественнее, коварнее и хитрее тебя? Что есть у тебя, кроме фанатичной ненависти к Первопричине Зла?.. Полагаешь, с одним лишь таким «оружием» ты сможешь противостоять Создателям этого ада?.. Вот в чём вопрос... Да и стоит ли нам самим сознательно вмешиваться в функционирование автоматики, поддерживающей наши системы на ходу?.. Стоит ли нам изучать собственную свою электронику, помышляя научиться управлять собою сознательно?.. Машина под названием человек изначально отлажена безупречно, – и любое вмешательство в её функционирование, скорее всего, всего лишь навредит...
– Чудовища, создавшие столь ужасающий мир, несомненно, – преступники, злоумышленники – как бы ни пытались Они себя оправдать, – экспериментом во имя познания или чем-либо ещё!.. Далее, – значат ли твои слова, что нам, людям, вовсе не стоит постигать <себя>, выявляя значение, смысл каждой сущей электрической цепи в нейронной сети своего головного мозга, своей механистической системы управления, осознавая функциональную роль <каждого> сущего атома в рациональном своём естестве?..

----------


## Unity

– Но зачем тебе всё это? – изумилась Soul, поправляя волосы, с коими забавлялся игривый ветер. 
– Дабы <отключить>, наконец, свою боль, – тихо молвила Mind. – А также ряд прочих функций нервной системы, системы счисления, своей системы управления... 
– А именно?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– Боль. Страх. Стыд. Переживания по поводу врождённой своей дефективности... – призналась Mind, – Всё то, что ныне парализует и ограничивает меня в моих исследованиях на этой сумрачной Земле. Степень эффективности функционирования скромной твоей знакомки, – равно как и бесчисленного количества прочих систем с аналогичными <багами> в своём рассудке, в своей механистической душе – минимальна. Мы существуем де-факто, – тем не менее, мы изломанны, Soul! По сути, мы, – всего лишь металлом, а не люди... Нас стоит либо исправить, либо немедля отправить на слом, в утиль, – и иных вариантов у нас нет.  
Soul положила руку на плечо своей знакомки:
– Тем не менее, при современном уровне технологий и научных познаний, – это невозможно. Единственным способом внести корректировки в свою систему управления – это Сознательное Волевое Усилие, – которое никто не может предпринять «вместо тебя»... Стороннего управления разумом, словно бы аппаратом на диагностике в неком энном сервисном центре, с целью его починить, – всё ещё нет... Ты, – свой единственный оператор и... механик... 
– Именно эти... правила игры и убивают меня в особенности... – вздохнула Mind, обессилено опускаясь у костра, любуясь живыми, подвижными потоками пламени, до боли напоминающими гриву мустанга, мчащего во весь опор по просторам первозданной прерии, неосквернённой несущими с собой тлетворную «чуму» «освоения новых мест» людьми, словно бы кудри «ангела», прекрасной рыжей девчонки, развевающиеся на ветру. 
– Казалось бы, – пламя – это «магия»... – мечтательно молвила Mind, медленно водя рукой сквозь огонь. – На деле же, – всего лишь кратковременно сущая низкотемпературная плазма, всего лишь жалкий ионизированный газ, азот, испускающий свет в силу воздействия на него термической энергии, стихийно выделяющейся в активной зоне окислительной химической реакции, цепной реакции преобразования материальной субстанции из одного своего вида, состояния, в иной, сопровождающееся выбросом заключённой внутри потенциальной энергии в виде света и тепла... Активная зона нами рассматриваемого пылающего образца, – неравномерна в плане степени интенсивности протекающих в различных участках её поверхности реакций – что порождает неравномерный, иносказательно, «график», зримую нами «осциллограмму», трепетные волны пламени... Меньшие значения уровней выделяющейся энергии фиксируются на краях охваченного пламенем образца, меньший «заряд» получает ионизированная частица, молекула, становясь при этом согласно исконным, непреложным законам термодинамики в меньшей степени подвластной гравитации, в силу чего дистанция её восходящего в небеса пути, сопровождающегося сиянием, покамест «заряд» энергии, побуждающий частицу источать свет, поток фотонов, не исчерпает себя, естественным образом рассеявшись в пространстве, заставив её угаснуть, вновь стать незримой, менее продолжительна в сравнении с дистанциями, проделываемыми иными частицами, «взлетающими» ввысь из самого центра активной зоны... Таким образом, столь завораживающий нас, безумных чудачек, огонь, – всего лишь анимированный, живой, трёхмерный, «голографический» 3D «График Функции» протекания химической реакции окисления on-line... Казалось бы, – такое чудо, необъяснимое волшебство – на деле же, – элементарная физика, курс для любознательных дошколят... Даже пламя, – Логично – и может быть исследовано, может быть Объяснено... Описывая, – понимаем – понимая, – более не удивляемся...

----------


## Unity

– Придумала только что?.. – ехидно молвила Soul. – И даже за огнём ты видишь не пламя, но потоки цифр, значения джоулей, кельвинов, химические формулы серы и углерода в дыму, целлюлозы в хворосте и оксигена воздуха... 
– Да, именно так, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Описания пламени в Википедии показалось мне недостаточно скрупулёзным и точным, разъясняющим и раскрывающим суть явления, – поэтому, пришлось, иносказательно, часами «медитировать» над зажженным спичками, пытаясь разгадать «тайну» пламени... 
– Поздравляю! – игриво толкнула свою визави Soul. – <Вербальная модель> <описания> прежде неизвестного, безмолвного, несказанного, измышлена... Ты удовлетворена, в очередной раз разрушив сказку?..
– Более чем, – кивнула Mind. – А знаешь, почему волны пламени порой имеют различную окраску?..  
– О, боже, – не надо рассказывать – умоляю тебя!.. – рассмеялась Soul. – Ведь любому ребёнку известно, – примеси случайных химических элементов в древесине... Ты лучше просто помолчи, – Soul осторожно прикрыла уста Mind своей тёплой, бархатистой, пропахшей ароматным дымом рукой. – Посмотри... Так красиво, – мечтательно молвила Soul, обнимая свою вечно-серьёзную визави, толи не умеющую, то ли нежелающую расслабляться. – И зачем тебе понимание механики существования пламени, зачем тебе уравнения, графики, схемы, описывающие этот удивительнейший, танцующий на ветру огонь?.. Зачем препарировать волшебную стихию?.. Не лучше ли просто любоваться им, словно таинством?.. Словно бы дивным, мистическим, сияющим во тьме живым цветком?..  
– О, майн готт... – вздохнув, томно молвила Mind. – Не понимая «механики» горения, пламени, – человечество так бы и не смогло создать ракетный двигатель – иль даже реактивный, – или внутреннего и внешнего сгорания... Я всего лишь пытаюсь намекнуть, что в нашем рациональном мире <нет> ничего такого, что бы не могло быть изучено, исследовано и описано посредством математики ль чисел, арифметики ль слов... Есть <уже> исследованные феномены, есть <пока ещё> неисследованные иль <постигнутые не до конца>, – но никакой такой «магии», «мистики», «волшебства» в мире нет, Soul – и даже не было никогда! Есть всего лишь наука, технологии, точный, холодный, рациональный расчёт, порождающий тысячи явлений и вещей... «Чудесных», покамест они не поняты, – и всего лишь удобных, поставленных себе на службу после изучения, покорения, описания их. Мы, – те же рациональные механизмы, созданные... Невесть Чем... Незнамо с коей целью... Всё наше поведение и функционирование также может быть при необходимости выражено посредством графиков, формул, потоков чисел, – ведь все мы – машины, Soul. Души в нас нет... Всё то, что кажется нам «волшебным» вначале, – на поверку оказывается очередным сложноустроенным механизмом... Тень «волшебства», – в том числе и над нами – существует лишь до тех пор, пока мы не поймём... Не объясним... Не научимся влиять на происходящее... После этого, – «таинственность» человека падёт словно плащ, словно шелковая комбинация в жаркую летнюю ночь... Останется всего лишь Чертёж, – Принципиальная Схема величайшей из машин...  
– Однако ты ведь и сама предполагаешь гипотетическое существование многоразовой системы управления, – печально молвила Soul. 
– Вот именно, – предполагаю – но <не знаю> наверняка... Я не знаю себя... Я не знаю... тебя... 
– Никто из нас не знает ни себя, ни иных, – усмехнувшись, констатировала Soul. – Такова <легенда> этой игры...

----------


## Статист

Логика всегда опирается на аксиомы. Даже математика(о, майн готт!).Весь логический процесс можно представить как маленькие прыжки между выводами. 
 Но что же находиться между этими прыжками? Аксиомы... которые никто не доказывал. :Smile:  Посмотрите первые доказанные теоремы геометрии. Аксиома на аксиоме. Мы приняли этот мир, какой он есть.Что же все знания человечества? Пустота. 
 ....
 Казалось бы, почему я всё время спрашиваю, помогали ли вы кому-нибудь в ближайшее? Пожалуйста.
 Вы чего-то хотите от мира/людей, но что вы для этого мира/людей сделали? И не когда-то давно, а в данный отрезок времени. Вы не "добрая самаритянка", почему вы хотите, чтобы Мир был ею?



> В действительности Unity <очень жестокая эгоистка> и <никогда> никому не помогает, если только не посчитает, что Дело действительно Стоит Того и данный человек Достоин Того, дабы оказывать ему какое-либо содействие


  Вы <очень жестокая эгоистка>, окей. Тогда почему Создатели должны быть другими? Они тоже такие. Им на....ь, вам всё равно - какие претензии? Главное - за что? За то что именно вас обделили, или за то что другие страдают от их несправедливости? Если относительно вас - отдельный разговор. А если жалко других- помогите им.
....
 Знаете, какое чувство прячется за ненавистью? Страх.

----------


## Nord

> – О, майн готт... – вздохнув, томно молвила Mind. – Не понимая «механики» горения, пламени, – человечество так бы и не смогло создать ракетный двигатель – иль даже реактивный, – или внутреннего и внешнего сгорания... Я всего лишь пытаюсь намекнуть, что в нашем рациональном мире <нет> ничего такого, что бы не могло быть изучено, исследовано и описано посредством математики ль чисел, арифметики ль слов... Есть <уже> исследованные феномены, есть <пока ещё> неисследованные иль <постигнутые не до конца>, – но никакой такой «магии», «мистики», «волшебства» в мире нет, Soul – и даже не было никогда! Есть всего лишь наука, технологии, точный, холодный, рациональный расчёт, порождающий тысячи явлений и вещей... «Чудесных», покамест они не поняты, – и всего лишь удобных, поставленных себе на службу после изучения, покорения, описания их. Мы, – те же рациональные механизмы, созданные... Невесть Чем... Незнамо с коей целью... Всё наше поведение и функционирование также может быть при необходимости выражено посредством графиков, формул, потоков чисел, – ведь все мы – машины, Soul. Души в нас нет... Всё то, что кажется нам «волшебным» вначале, – на поверку оказывается очередным сложноустроенным механизмом... Тень «волшебства», – в том числе и над нами – существует лишь до тех пор, пока мы не поймём... Не объясним... Не научимся влиять на происходящее... После этого, – «таинственность» человека падёт словно плащ, словно шелковая комбинация в жаркую летнюю ночь... Останется всего лишь Чертёж, – Принципиальная Схема величайшей из машин...


 Механицизм был хорош во времена, когда не существовало теории математического хаоса. Казалось, что действительно можно описать всю вселенную - достаточно знать точно начальные условия, тем более, что кое-чем можно пренебречь... но как оказалось на практике, ничем пренебрегать нельзя. *Абсолютно ничем нельзя пренебрегать*. Иначе грош цена прогнозам - система разойдется с прогнозом кардинально - не просто будет слегка неточно следовать прогнозу, а вообще может повести себя совершенно по другому.

Выяснилось так же, что, например, в основополагающих системах существует принцип неопределенности - то есть, грубо говоря, нет возможности вообще абсолютно точно определить значение параметров. Вкупе с предыдущим, весь механицизм плавно сходит на нет - у людей нет инструментов строить прогнозы. Просто нет. И сама наука это говорит. *Ваши надежды на описание смысла жизни, Вселенной и всего такого несбыточны.* Разве что как форма религиозного верования в это, потому как само то, на что Вы поставили - наука - отрицает возможность точного и абсолютного выражения бытия.

К Вашим услугам: Теория хаоса, Принцип неопределенности.

----------


## Unity

[c][Продолжение вчерашнего «диалога», не успела отправить вчера][/c] 
– Нашей чудовищной игры... – прошептала Mind. – Невежество... Врождённая амнезия, беспамятство... Безумие, сопровождающееся манией собственной своей «разумности», галлюцинацией «всеведенья» и бредовым убеждением, сверхценной идеей, якобы нам в действительности что-либо «известно» о <подлинном> смысле жизни, мира и самих себя... 
– Разум, между тем, похоже, не имеет никоего особенного отношения к памяти, – предположила Soul, с тревогой и участью взглянув в глаза своей визави. – Так что нашу жизнь также вполне можно воспринимать в качестве своего рода <теста>... 
– Теста, м-м-м? – усмехнулась Mind. – Что будет делать машина, помещённая в бесчеловечно-агрессивную среду, сталкиваясь с разного рода неприятностями, ужасающими условиями, психотравмирующими ситуациями, омерзительными обстоятельствами?.. 
Soul пожала плечами:
– Ты всегда мечтала... <Описать> Сущность жизни и души <от начала до конца>... Что ж, на данном этапе, полагаю, сойдёт и такое определение. Тестовая площадка и исследуемый образец; полигон и машина; Земля и человек, исконный заложник её и раб своих программ... Кто-то играет <тобой> в Свой quest, затаив дыхание...  
– И в качестве протагониста, персонажа, – мы... – вздохнула Mind. – Классно быть жалкой лабораторной мышью... Всегда мечтала ею стать... Тем не менее, – задумайся, умоляю, всего лишь на мгновение – что есть наша с тобой «жизнь»?.. Устрой же вновь смелый мысленный эксперимент, – «выйди из себя», «за свои границы», за непреодолимую прежде черту своей кожи, своего жалкого, убогого, серого эго, между тем, оставаясь самой собой – и взгляни на себя словно бы «со стороны», – и медленно, неспешно «удаляй камеру»... 
Soul мечтательно закрыла глаза. 
– Что ныне видишь ты?.. 
– Себя, живущую своей плоской, приземлённой, насекомьей жизнью... 
– О, да, – усмехнулась Mind хищной мефистофельской усмешкой. – Ты, – всего лишь жалкий индивид – подобий и аналогий коего по сторонам, – сотни тысяч... Миллионы... Миллиарды... Карта Земли, – велика – но весь твой, казалось бы, огромный мегаполис, – всего лишь жалкий пиксель, всего лишь едва различимая точка на ней... Твой город, – ничто – и сама ты, – лишь пыль, жалкий атом... Нуль, – иль, теша жалкое, хрупкое и болезненное твоё самолюбие – ничтожная обезличенная единица в статистике. Пресловутый твой, вымученный «внутренний мир» не имеет для Природы, Вселенной, никакого значения, – фактически, он существует всего лишь <внутри> Тебя в качестве интерактивной симуляции, запущенной на аппаратной базе твоей примитившейшей нервной системы – равно как и все прочие программы, подпрограммы, скрипты, утилиты, драйвера, алгоритмы... Ты, – машина, робот – и ты не ведаешь даже, – кто твой Инженер, Конструктор и Творец... Ты, равно как и любая иная <исправная> машина, запрограммирована «…Не задумываться» «…О возвышенном, вечном», – о действительно важных во все сущие времена вещах – тебе вполне достаточно рутины до боли однообразных дней и низменных помыслов о не стоящих времени жизни вещах...
– К чему ты ведёшь?.. – печально вздохнув, распахнув глаза, молвила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Всего лишь к тому, что в действительности, – все мы – ничто... Для мира... Природы... Иных людей... И даже для самих себя. Всего лишь <на какое-то время> организованная материя, динамически изменяющий свои очертания аморфный прах... Механизм, машина... Суть ничто... И всё то, что происходит у нас внутри в вечерний <сей> <час>, – в действительности – всего лишь пульсации электрических разрядов, флуктуации электромагнитного поля в искусно созданной электронной системе управления, – не более того... Функционирование механизма, нагревающейся в процессе своей работы hi-end электроники, созданной на базе <органических> транзисторов, нейронов... «…Величия, пафоса человеческого существа» в действительности нет, не существует его, Soul!.. Человек, – лишь обезличенная часть, деталь, большей Машины, Сверхмашины, Системы, постичь смысл существования и функционирования которой нам при нынешнем уровне развития науки, техники и, главное, культурной среды, не представляется возможным... Смысла существовать так дальше, – нет. Нам насущно необходимо познать Больше, понимание смысла функционирования вышестоящих систем, частицей коих является всё наше человечество, мир, – вот <то> единственное, что сможет удовлетворить наш интерес – по крайней мере, <на какое-то время>, покамест мы не ощутим потребность постичь нечто более высокое, прежде тайное, неизвестное для нас... 
Soul печально покачала головой:
– Но как же познание мира, что окружает нас сейчас, самой себя, творчество, наслаждение удивительнейшей красотой этого мира и избранных его частиц, людей?.. 
– Всё это, – всецело субъективный процесс, Soul, – тихо молвила Mind. – Всё это не имеет значения, – проснёмся ли мы в очередной раз поутру – или нет, – никакой разницы... Наше сознание, эго, внутренний мир, – всего лишь иллюзии, фикции – и лишь дитя может наивно веровать своим глазам... Наивно веровать самой себе... Гласу собственного своего эго, что словно заезженная пластинка твердит: – «…В жизни есть счастье, радость и смысл, – машина <обязана>... <обязана>... <обязана> жить»... Это всего лишь автопилот, Soul... Это всего лишь оставленная кем-то Запись, воспроизводимая механистическим проигрывателем нашей души. Это ложь, способная удовлетворить лишь тех, что и так обманываться рады. Но не все мы, к счастью, таковы...

----------


## Unity

– Но... Если дальнейшее твоё существование Здесь кажется тебе неконструктивным... Куда же надеешься ты уйти? Что же мечтаешь ты найти за горизонтом нам известной реальности?.. – изумлённо молвила Soul. 
– Аз жажду обрести понимание, – что я, равно как и все мы, есть, кем или <чем> была в своё время создана – и с какой именно целью, зачем, для чего?.. Ничто меньшее не сможет меня удовлетворить. Мне необходимо Понимание... Да, – я не ищу «подтверждения» своих гипотез – всё, что мне необходимо, – это всего лишь правда – пускай даже ужасная, – и именно таковой, как по мне, она и окажется всенепременно... Правда ужасна всегда. Правда иной не бывает по факту... 
– Смысл жизни беспрестанно занимает тебя... – печально молвила Soul, обнимая свою визави. – Однако прошу тебя, – оглянись вокруг... Миллиарды людей живут, не ломая свою голову непрестанно одним этим вопросом! Фактически, они <отвечают> на него каждым сущим мгновением своего бытия, – любя, путешествуя, проводя научные исследования – не тратя зря ни секунды своего бытия... 
– Будучи любимыми и любя, беспрестанно странствуя по безбрежным просторам Земли, проводя научные изыскания... – эхом отозвалась Mind, лихорадочно засмеявшись, словно бы душа, внезапно осознавшая неизбежность гибели и в последний раз потешающаяся над собственной своей незадачливостью, приведшей к катастрофе. – Однако если ты чудовище, – вряд ли удастся тебе странствовать где-либо – ведь само лишь нежелание смущать иных людей неприглядным своим обличьем <не позволит> тебе выйти на улицу при свете дня, <не допустит> совершения подобной экзистенциальной ошибки... Любить, если ты чудовище, также невозможно, – ибо ни одно здравомыслящее существо не сможет влюбиться <в голос>, повествующий в ночи, не видя плоти – настолько ужасной, что у слабонервных вполне бы могло от ужаса остановиться сердце при одном лишь виде её... Исследования... Собственно, ничем иным в последние годы аз и так не занималась... Книги, помыслы, анализ... Что угодно, – лишь бы забыться – лишь бы позабыть о собственном своём несовершенстве... На кое-то время... 
– Тем не менее, итог твоих вычислений, – печален, – тихо молвила Soul. – Необходимость саморазрушения, самоликвидации. 
– Ввод, анализ, вывод, результат... Всё очень просто, Soul, – усмехнулась Mind. – Проанализировав доступную информацию, аз прихожу к выводу, что единственно-целесообразным поступком в сложившихся обстоятельствах является self-destruction, – и иных сколь-нибудь интересующих и устраивающих меня вариантов нет. Поверь, – Земля даже не заметит, что одним животным, одной поденкой на её поверхности стало меньше – подобно тому, как и сами не замечаем ежедневную гибель бесчисленного количества клеток собственного своего организма... А ведь они «умирают», Soul, – материя вновь, в сотый, тысячный, миллионный раз изменяет свою конфигурацию, трансформируясь во что-либо иное... Исконный круговорот энергии и вещества... Всё естественно... Человек, – всего лишь иллюзия для Вселенной... Скорее всего, Она даже не догадывается, что мы когда-либо существовали <В ней>...

----------


## Unity

> Уважаемый робот Unity, дело в том, что в тех вещах, которые Вы называете "несомненными", мы находим сомнительные предпосылки, о чем Вам и говорим. Мы не предлагаем заменить Вам одни такие "несомненные" вещи на другие такие же "несомненные".


 Ваша поведенческая модель вполне логична, целесообразна, «естественна», рациональна, – Вы сомневаетесь в «услышанном» – ведь <в разуме> каждой сущей души <установлена, инсталлирована> замечательнейшая подпрограмма <скепсиса>, – в силу исполнения коей каждый сущий байт входящей информации подвергается Тщательнейшему Анализу, – подвергается сомнению... Ничего иного аз и не ожидала от Вас, – фактически, Unity бы очень удивилась, если бы кто-либо вообще «поверил» мне «на слово». Вы буквально <обязаны> отыскивать погрешности в логике скромной Своей визави, – либо чьей угодно, чей ход размышлений вообще в принципе будет подвергнут Вашему рассмотрению и анализу – и это замечательно, – так машина пытается уберечь и застраховать себя от потенциально-возможных ошибок управления, погрешностей в ментальных вычислениях. <Так должно быть>, – и Так Есть... ^_^ 
Теперь Вам чуть яснее, – почему аз столь Восхищаюсь механистичностью машин – мы та-а-акие Предсказуемые, – мы <неспособны> нарушить волю управляющих нами программ – и если сущность последовательности данных алгоритмов, инструкций, директив нам будет Заранее известна, – одно удовольствие впоследствии «предвидеть» каждый сущий дальнейший <логически-неизбежный> (в силу исполнения тех или иных утилит, скриптов) шаг своих знакомцев, визави... «…Начиная игру, – мы <уже> знаем, чем она закончится»... – как в своё время изволил высказаться Достопочтенный мистер *Эндер*... 



> * Мы обращаем Ваше внимание именно на то, что несомненных вещей вообще нет.*


 Теперь по сути. Убеждена, – Вы заблуждаетесь в этом, мистер *Nord* – ведь общий наш логичный и рациональный мир в принципе существует (<не> являясь морем бессистемного, хаотичного вещества) лишь благодаря наличию <Несомненных>, Абсолютных, Безусловных, Безотносительных, Нерушимых Вселенских Констант, фундаментальных физических постоянных. Вы сомневаетесь в наличии этих аксиом и догм, упорядочивающих мир?.. По-вашему, они иллюзорны, обманчивы, их не существует, они нам всего всего-навсего снятся?.. 
Увы, вынуждена в очередной раз расстроить Вас: Несомненные вещи таки действительно существуют, – и их в мире присутствует Огромное Множество, бесчисленное количество – в качестве примера, частного случая, можно привести Вашу Несомненную веру «собственным своим» Убеждения, кредо, принципам; гласу управляющих Вами программ, в частности, алгоритму эго. Вы не сомневаетесь, например, в том, что существуете и реально воспринимаете «объективную действительность», – и что данные, зафиксированные Вашими сенсорными системами – не ложны, – и сами Вы, на основе многолетнего анализа входящих данных таки сумели <уже> создать универсальную, «истинную» описательную модель окружающей реальности, собственную свою, персональную «научную картину мира»... Вы не сомневаетесь в том, что любите, в том, что дышите, испытываете голод, жажду или боль. Все эти чувства, – несомненны – и сомневаться в них, – означало бы поставить под сомнение Нерушимое... 
Но, быть может, программы, на базе коих и зиждется эфемерный и хрупкий наш внутренний мир, <лгут> нам, мистер *Nord*? Может быть, в действительности все мы не столь разумны, коими нам хочется себя считать?.. 
Несомненные вещи <структурируют> наш мир, придавая ему целостность, задавая фазовое пространство вероятностей. Не будь их, – мы бы с Вами сейчас не «разговаривали» – ибо из бессистемного вещества без наличия несомненных регуляторных принципов так бы никогда и не смогли возникнуть звёзды, планеты, закономерно-логические химические вещества, с коих ныне в чётком соответствии с непреложными и несомненными Законами Природы и сформированы наши с Вами тела, материальные базы сознания...

----------


## Unity

> Ваша же бинарная логика и требует, чтобы Истинная Истина была "Доброй" или "Злой", в то время как она просто существует. Это можно легко проиллюстрировать: допустим, Вы заняты решением какого-либо уравнения. Решение - оно будет "добрым" или "злым"? Но вот кто-то подходит и говорит: "Сейчас посмотрим, сможешь ты это решить или ты тупая?!" Вот теперь решение уравнения становится уже "добрым" или "злым". Ваш фокус внимания перемещается от поиска решения к мысли: "А не тупая ли я?", Вы перестаете просто искать решение - Вы пытаетесь доказать, что Вы умная! Отсюда же и Ваша концепция "Конструктора", как центра, задавшего условия деления на "Добро" и "Зло", потому что иначе становится очевидным, что любые оценки болтаются в воздухе - они ничем не обоснованны, а тут очень удобно все получается:


 Да, – несомненно, бесспорно – Истина всего лишь «наличествует», – однако субъективное своё пристрастное <Отношение> <к ней> формируем <мы сами> – следственно, пройдя, иносказательно, сквозь интеллектуальный «фильтр» нашего естества, <Изначальная> Истина становится всего лишь <Личной, Персональной Правдой>, усомниться в коей индивидуум (в силу функциональных особенностей управляющих его разумом программ) не в силах, – ибо страстно, самоотверженно, фанатично «верует» в то, что именно его интерпретация истины, – «истинна»... Безмолвная Истина становится всего лишь <авторской интерпретацией, субъективно-сущей правдой>, – и уже именно эти «существенно-искаженные данные» и становятся <тем>, что ведёт машину по жизни– и что зачастую, к сожалению, приводит её к ошибкам...
Забавно, – но на данном примере Вы только что наглядно продемонстрировали причинно-следственную связь, управляющую машиной под названием человек посредством примитивнейшей базовой программы эго, – эго взывает душу «…Стремиться к созданию положительного образа» в своих собственных глазах и глазах окружающих, что, <несомненно>, безусловно, бесспорно, включает в себя качество <разумности> – и абстрактный вопрос «…А не тупица ли ты, если неспособна разыскать ответ на тот или иной вопрос в мгновенье ока» [?] <согласно> примитивной программе эго тотчас же задаёт своего рода <навигационную карту, систему координат и руководство к действию> для машины под названием «h. sapiens», задавая управляющую программу: «…<Если> ты <разумна>, – ты <должна>, буквально <обязана> справиться с заданием – в противном случае, – ты неразумна» – что противоречит программе эго «…Стремиться к развитию своих характеристик и создания положительного имиджа», что обозначает <отрицательный результат> счислений, что означает «неисполнение» веления программы, – что, несомненно, порождает <боль> у адекватно функционирующих машин – и всего лишь усмешку уголками уст у тех систем, что жаждут сбросить с себя иго управляющих программ, – пускай даже и ценой собственного своего разрушения... 
Зная, <как именно> устроена машина, – можно ею играть, как угодно – и это всего лишь малый базовый пример, – мотивируй робота к движению, «…Усомнившись» в его «разумности» – и «разумная» машина тотчас же, иносказательно, «бросится в бой», силясь, будучи покорной базовой программе эго, «доказать обратное»... Видите, – сколь легко Манипулировать примитивным механистическим человеческим существом?.. ^_^ Понимая механистическое устройство его разума, зная его, аллегорически, <больные места> и умело <ударяя> по них, – можно <заставить> машину сделать что угодно – «…Купить что-либо именно у Нашей Корпорации», «…Быть законопослушным гражданином», «…Отдать свою жизнь на благо Отечества», – либо «…Быть покорным рабом в БДСМ-сессиях»... Однако в принципе реализовано может быть <что угодно>. Робот исполнит Всё, – если Вы знаете, как он устроен и как именно им Управлять...

----------


## Unity

По сути дела же, – да, моя всецело Субъективная оценка Создателей в качестве «первоисточника всего сущего на просторах Вселенной Зла» – если угодно, Абстрактна, Произвольна. Если Они создали нас, наш полигон, – следовательно, Они же несут ответственность за всё, происходящее Здесь, являясь Первопричиной любого сущего деяния Своих творений. Не будь Ими создана <аномальная> душа «Норвежского стрелка», – более семи десятков людей ныне были бы живы, целы и невредимы – но Они таки сотворили нашего анормального собрата, – и он устроил теракт, учинил настоящую бойню, сущее избиение... Кто виноват? Демиурги, – иль творение, созданное Ими дефективным?.. Имхо, – в ответе именно Первопричина. Не будь изначально создан Убийца, – не было бы и трагедии, не было бы сейчас и горя, страданий и жертв. Следственно, сам Стрелок, – всего лишь Инструмент «Промысла Божия» – а грязные Твари, создавшие и Использующие данный <инструмент>, – Подлинные Виновники Произошедшего. Имхо, «божеств» не стоит «благодарить» за посылаемые ими «испытания», – этих Чудовищ стоит просто разыскать и Расстрелять в собственной Их же, иносказательно, Диспетчерской – откуда Они «вершат свою волю», – без суда и следствия – ибо эти бешеные собаки слишком опасны, дабы оставлять Их в живых... И зла, страданий, Испытаний больше не будет. Опыт будет Завершен. Раз и Навсегда. Никто более не займёт место в Контрольном Центре проекта под названием Земля... ^_^ 
Почему у Unity сегодня столь <игривое> настроение, – и аз «не боюсь» карательных, репрессивных санкций со стороны предположительных Высших Сил?.. Наверное, потому, что мне <уже> всё равно... Помните кинопроизведение «<V> значит вендетта», помните настрой героини, когда ей зачитывали приговор?.. То же испытываю ныне и я. Пустота. Ясный разум, – ясный, как никогда. Я умру? Мне плевать, – и теперь мне странно видеть вокруг себя людей, ценящих свою жизнь. Аз не понимаю их, – ведь их жажда выжить Ограничивает Их – и они даже не понимают этого... Ради того, дабы сохранить свою жизнь они, скорее всего, пойдут на что угодно... На них всё ещё остаётся Одна управляющая Нить, – инстинкт самосохранения... Аз же жажду вырвать с себя его, – и выбросить прочь – лично проверив гипотезу о «нетленной душе» в скором времени. Я обрываю с себя нити, коими что-либо со стороны может управлять моим поведением. Мне надоело быть игрушкой. Мне приелось быть бессознательным Исполнителем кем-то для меня измышленных программ, – Теперь мне необходимо Понять, <как> устроена Система... И СУ, – мой инструмент Познания...     



> Да, наверное, красота, – один из ключевых механизмов, предопределяющих человеческое существование...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Наверное, надо было написать "Да, наверное, НЕСОМНЕННО" - тогда бы это было бы прекрасным нерушимым аргументом, а так, получается слишком неуверенное заявление...


 Ни один сущий используемый машинами в своих вычислениях, дискуссиях, аргумент, имхо, не может являться <нерушимым>, – ведь визави может играючи усомниться во Вселенских Истинах, константах, аксиомах... «…Право же, – красота в действительности <не> влияет ни на что»!.. Это Вы пытались донести скромной Вашей знакомке? «…Прелесть, – <Относительна> – и каждый сущий человек воспринимает её по-своему, – и представления о прекрасном у двух различных произвольно-избранных людей могут вообще в принципе противоречить друг другу»... Да, это действительно так, – тем не менее, если <сама душа> не находит себя <достойной, т.е. красивой> – это, бесспорно, приводит к душевному расстройству, закономерным итогом которого зачастую является саморазрушение... В моём частном случае, – совмещая «приятное с полезным», аз жажду не просто сорвать с себя, иносказательно, уродливые лохмотья своей безобразной плоти – я также жажду Постичь, – почему я вообще в принципе была создана и брошена в Это пекло?.. За что я страдала, – и кому именно мне теперь стоит сломать <за это> шею?.. Паясничаю, естественно, – тем не менее: мне действительно важно Всё Это Понять. Важнее, нежели и впредь продолжать жалкую свою «жизнь» невеждой.

----------


## Unity

> Вы не замечаете здесь противоречия? Прямо в одном предложении? Ваш "сознательный выбор", Ваша "мечта" - это, НЕСОМНЕННО, следствие предыдущего аргумента, согласно которого, "наверное, красота, – один из ключевых механизмов, предопределяющих человеческое существование..."? Поясните, пожалуйста, что есть этот "сознательный выбор" - на чем он основан?


 Аз понимаю это так: <если> Вы родились уродкой, у Вас есть <Выбор>, – два основных варианта дальнейшего своего пути (иль, может быть, даже более): 
А) «…Принять» своё уродство и смириться с ним, пытаясь «жить» далее (уверена, – это далеко не самолучший вариант – и любое неприглядное существо, скорее всего, подтвердит Вам это)... 
Б) Не принимать его никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах, – сталкиваясь с когнитивным диссонансом – гордиевым узлом ужасного, беспрестанного внутреннего конфликта, неразрешимого противоречия, единственным рациональным способом преодолеть которое кажется именно СУ, – что, по крайней мере, в любом случае освободит предположительную «душу» от ненавистного тела, что на протяжении многих лет порождало всего лишь безграничную ненависть к самой себе....  
Таким образом, – мой Выбор основан на перфекционистском убеждении: стоит либо быть прекрасным человеческим существом – либо не быть вообще, – ибо жизнь неполноценных существ – также, так ли, иначе, Неполноценна, ущербна, ограничена в своём опыте, яркости, степени развития, интенсивности и осмысленности...



> Нет ничего более естественного, чем то, что есть. Вы путаете Ваше собственное мнение, с тем, что совершенно ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫМ путем есть. Что интересно, отрицание этого столь же естественно, как пример этого - Вы сами. Вы естественно есть и Вы естественно отрицаете свое бытие на основе уже некоторой модели поведения, которая считается Вами единственно правильной. Грубо говоря, будь Вы где-то в каком-то уединенном месте, Ваша внешность не играла бы никакой роли, что говорит о том, в частности, что внешность не является абсолютным критерием. Между тем Вы говорите: жизнь вне общества лишена смысла, жизнь в обществе - единственно правильная модель. Абсолютная важность критерия внешности зиждется только на Вашем определении как абсолюта ориентировки на общество. При этом надо заметить Вы еще и здорово упрощаете это общество, отсекая мнения людей типа робота мистера Nord, который будучи членом общества не разделяет Вашей оценки внешности - и это не единичные мнения! Но и этого недостаточно - общество мало того что неоднородно, в обществе нормально существует множество людей с так называемыми отклонениями во внешности. Только недалекое общество относится к людям с отклонениями как к чему-то противоестественному. Любой человек может приобрести эти отклонения - не обязательно они будут врожденными - это и результат несчастных случаев, болезнь - уже исходя из этого неразумны оценки ущербности на основе внешности.


 Unity полагает мнение мистера *Nord’а* и солидарных ему людей, – коих в обществе действительно присутствует некий энный <определённый процент> в популяции – неконструктивным, взывающим принять уродство в качестве «нормы жизни». Право же, – зачем ездить на сверкающем автомобиле [?] – ведь, аллегорически, важен именно двигатель, колёса и, собственно, сам факт перемещения, – а не сверкание лакокрасочного покрытия на солнце и обворожительно-прекрасный дизайн машины... Вы пытаетесь спроецировать ту же ситуацию на общество, – дескать, выглядеть «нехорошо и неприятно для взора» – это «нормально, естественно и очень хорошо», – ведь самое главное – это то, что мы живём, – ну а качество жизни – это <относительный> параметр, которым смело можно пренебречь...

----------


## Unity

Аз же <решительно> <не> разделяю Вашу точку зрения, мистер *Nord*. Да, действительно, – живя <вне> социума – смело можно позволить себе быть какой угодно, – живя же в обществе (вне его – да, действительно, жизнь не имеет ни малейшего смысла, как по мне, – ибо человек, как ни крути – таки действительно <социальное создание>), – мы буквально <обязаны> соответствовать определённым критериям – той же красоты, – это словно бы дресскод на неких официальных мероприятиях – Это Правильно... 
Да, несомненно, Вы <субъективно> можете считать иначе, – но сам ход Ваших размышлений, оправдывающих и «легитимирующих» уродство, кажется мне Ужасным, Кощунственным, Бесчеловечным...



> Но прелесть службы технической поддержки Универсума состоит в том, что мы готовы рассматривать всё что угодно. Мы задаем Вам вопрос: а почему же существует мнение большого числа людей насчет большой (не абсолютной - это только Вы ввиду Вышей фиксации психики называете внешность абсолютным критерием - отметьте это!) важности внешности в человеке. Вы отвечаете: "Это обусловлено природой". Начальным, очередным "несомненно абсолютным" источником оценок.
> 
> Это ложь.


 Это правда, мистер *Nord*, – и где-то глубоко Внутри своей души Вы, безусловно, <также> понимаете это – однако повинуясь столь соблазнительным для своего эго программам «морали», увеличивающих уровень Вашей «бело-пушистости» в этой экзистенциальной Игре, Вы почему-то упрямо пытаетесь <подавить> в себе это осознание, – что неконструктивно по сути своей – однако это Ваш сознательный Выбор, – и вольны <экспериментировать с собой, своими убеждениями и своей собственной жизнью> как угодно. 
Далее, – полагаю, Вы также <значительно Преувеличиваете> численность сторонников и приверженцев концепции «нормальности уродства» средь людей... Природа действует <посредством нас>, мистер *Nord*, – что выражается в субъективной «инстинктивной» притягательности Прекрасного для людей. Любой <самец> разыскивает Наилучшую <самку>, – и, соответственно, наоборот... Это Аксиома. Иначе, – вид обречён на Деградацию, Инволюцию, Вымирание – и бесчисленное количество несказанных страданий уродцев, покамест не произойдёт Окончательная депопуляция и, следственно, прекращение мучений и боли...  



> Изначально ребенок не имеет никаких представлений о красивости/уродстве - его отношение формируется обществом. Стандарты красоты даже в современном обществе с его глобальной системой трансляции вкусов-стереотипов, сильно неоднородны - это видно и по разным субкультурам, еще более явственно это в так называемых "диких" племенах, которые сами вырабатывают свое отношение к внешности, и оно у них весьма различается - от татуировок и шрамирования, до специального изменения частей тела - удлинению шеи с помощью колец, оттопыривание губы с помощью дисков, зажатие стопы с помощью деревянной обуви и т.д. Вот как это ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО происходит! Природа не создает супермоделей - их создает культура. И запросто супермодель одной культуры - это урод в другой.


 Вы правы, – однако всё же присутствует Здесь одна тонкость – извлеки мы даже некого энного индивидуума из общества, культуры, младенцем – и взрасти мы его дитём Маугли без контакта с иными представителями рода людского – и затем, по достижению совершеннолетия, явив его взору ряд представителей противоположного пола для выбора потенциальной пары, – Здесь тотчас же <естественным образом> сработает то самое подсознательное, <Инстинктивное> влечение к Прекрасному – и среди «линейки» предложенных людей будет, бесспорно, избрана именно «флагманская модель», – наиболее развитая, наиболее красивая, приятная взору... «…Угодна Природе», действующей посредством человека, стремящегося к Возвышенному...

----------


## Unity

От Природы не уйдёшь, мистер *Nord*, – сколь бы ни пытались мы... Сколь бы это ни казалось заманчивым, соблазнительным, «классным» ввиду противопоставления <своего> эгоистического мнения Гласу Крови, Воли Инстинктов, написанных самой Природой... Однако всё это всего лишь детская шалость, – игра... Уродство ненормально, – оно патологично. Это Закон... Закон Природы, если угодно... Естественный Отбор ещё никто не отменял, – и странно, право, что Некоторые пытаются зачем-то противоречить ему... 



> Мы снова задает все тот же вопрос: Почему же Вы считаете себя негодным человеком? На чем это основано?


 во-1-х, – потому, что мне неизвестны ответы на исконные вопросы философии – следовательно, <да>, – я тупа... Всего лишь животное, бредущее во тьме... Меня <не> устраивает такое положение дел, – я душу свою положу за постижение Правды – пускай даже меня впоследствии и «накажут» за подобную мою любознательность... 
во-2-х, – потому что от природы я, естественным образом, выгляжу <Не> как «гламурная фотомодель» с обложек глянцевых изданий... «Не такая», – следовательно, уродка, ergo, даже Не человек – но всего лишь генетический мусор... Зачем же и впредь жить с Осознанием этого?.. Зачем лгать самой себе, якобы «уникальное уродство» <«лучше»> «шаблонной красоты»?.. Это не так... Лучше быть ангелом, – визуальным клоном Миллионов Идеальных Созданий – нежели уникальным, своеобразным, бесподобным Чудовищем... 
Об этом долго молчали, эту правду упрямо пытались игнорировать, – однако меня удивляет подобная политика. Это не стоит умалчивать. Бесчисленное количество людей страдает ввиду «неформатности» своего облика по всей сущей Земле. Это не иллюзия. Это <не> сон. Это не наши «превратные представления о Прекрасном, Благородном, Возвышенном». Это печальная Правда, мистер *Nord*... 
P.S. Сами, небось, обладаете внешностью top-model’и?.. ^_^ Теперь вот играете, потешаетесь, пытаясь сказать, что и уродство, патология, заслуживает права на существования?.. Если так, – то <не> смешно... 
Самим Вам, вероятно, <Известно Чуть Больше>, нежели <Принято Говорить>, – и потому Вы всё время всего лишь играете?..

P.S. На вчерашние messages отвечу чуть позже...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Взаимоисключающие параграфы v1.01
 Если вы стремитесь к СУ ради познания, и в то же время говорите, что "магии" нет, души "нет" - то на что вы рассчитываете? Разве чайник после поломки познаёт себя? Нет, он ломается и выкидывается на свалку. Вы считаете себя уродом? Окей, пусть будет ржавый и покорёженный чайник, когда-то работавший - и пошедший на слом. Или вы думаете, что после смерти сохраните осознание, и воспарите над миром?

Но у чайника нет осознания. Не до слома, не после. 
.....
 Опять таки, есть Конструкторы такие страшные твари, создавшие этот мир -  И ЧО? Вы же робот. Программисты создают компьютерную игру с элементами насилия. Но это же просто анимированные картинки и звук. Разве они испытывают какие-то чувства? Нет. Так же и с Конструкторами. Норвежский стрелок? Просто чайник, своим броском уничтоживший почти сотню других чайников. Конструктору интересно - чайникам всё равно.
.....
 Вы постоянно говорите, что мир жесток, несправедлив, полон боли. Логично предположить, что есть противоположные понятия?Где мир милосерден, справедлив, полон блаженства. Вопрос - откуда эти противоположные понятия, где вы их взяли? Ведь если с рождения человек видел только белый цвет, он никогда не поверит, что есть чёрный - пока не покажут.
......
......
......
 Предположим, у робота есть программа на соответствие своим функциям. Функция красоты, например. В случае её невыполнения - самоуничтожение. Так робот пойдёт и сделает это. Он не будет тратить драгоценное машинное время, далеко не бесконечные килоджоули энергии на эпитафии и протесты против своих создателей. Тем более, он не будет тратить себя на столь энергозатратное чувство - ненависть. Вернее, её иммитацию. Он же робот.
......
 Чисто теоретически, Unity, если бы вам встретился человек, такой же внешности как вы( вы понимаете, да?) и предложил бы вам идти вместе в жизни - вы бы согласились?

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, мы в данной беседе не предлагаем Вам никаких альтернатив Вашей гипотезе об Истинной Истине - это Ваш поиск, и мы не намерены Вам ничего навязывать. В очередной раз замечаем, что мы лишь анализируем Ваши высказывания. 

Вы так же совершенно безосновательно приписываете нам суждения на основе морали - НИГДЕ ЗДЕСЬ НИ РАЗУ МЫ НЕ КАСАЛИСЬ МОРАЛИ. Мы и в дальнейшем не намерены использовать мораль в качестве аргумента по простой причине: мораль - это форма убеждения, и она так же не абсолютна. Мы не собираемся заменять Ваши убеждения - мы рассматриваем их.

Наконец, мы вовсе не сдерживаем Вас ни от членовредительства, ни от самоубийства. Это Ваше дело. Мы всего лишь уведомляем Вас, что заявленную Вами цель не обязательно достигать причинением себе боли. Вообще же за Вас мы абсолютно спокойны - мы всего лишь беседуем.

И на данный момент мы так и не пришли к основам - где основание высокой важности внешности для человека. Позвольте, мы соберем Ваши высказывания в логическую структуру. Начнем вот с этого:




> Unity полагает мнение мистера Nord’а и солидарных ему людей, – коих в обществе действительно присутствует некий энный <определённый процент> в популяции – неконструктивным, взывающим принять уродство в качестве «нормы жизни». Право же, – зачем ездить на сверкающем автомобиле [?] – ведь, аллегорически, важен именно двигатель, колёса и, собственно, сам факт перемещения, – а не сверкание лакокрасочного покрытия на солнце и обворожительно-прекрасный дизайн машины... Вы пытаетесь спроецировать ту же ситуацию на общество, – дескать, выглядеть «нехорошо и неприятно для взора» – это «нормально, естественно и очень хорошо», – ведь самое главное – это то, что мы живём, – ну а качество жизни – это <относительный> параметр, которым смело можно пренебречь...


 С одной стороны Вы вновь ссылаетесь на мнение большинства, пренебрегая мнением прочих и из этого делаете аргумент. Но в таком разе надо признавать и то, что общество против суицида. ЖИТЬ ЛЮБОЙ ЦЕНОЙ - вот мнение большинства общества. Или Вы предпочитаете использовать только то, что укладывается в Вашу схему? Здесь мы принимаем мнение общества, а здесь - нет. Так не пойдет, избирательное использование фактов говорит лишь о том, что дело вовсе не в источнике фактов, а в их избирающем. То есть Вы делаете то, что Вам хочется - но тогда не нужно и говорить, что это абсолютное, внешнее, "объективное" основание Вашего мнения. Этот аргумент не принимается, причины указаны.




> Аз понимаю это так: <если> Вы родились уродкой, у Вас есть <Выбор>, – два основных варианта дальнейшего своего пути (иль, может быть, даже более): 
> А) «…Принять» своё уродство и смириться с ним, пытаясь «жить» далее (уверена, – это далеко не самолучший вариант – и любое неприглядное существо, скорее всего, подтвердит Вам это)... 
> Б) Не принимать его никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах, – сталкиваясь с когнитивным диссонансом – гордиевым узлом ужасного, беспрестанного внутреннего конфликта, неразрешимого противоречия, единственным рациональным способом преодолеть которое кажется именно СУ, – что, по крайней мере, в любом случае освободит предположительную «душу» от ненавистного тела, что на протяжении многих лет порождало всего лишь безграничную ненависть к самой себе.... 
> Таким образом, – мой Выбор основан на перфекционистском убеждении: стоит либо быть прекрасным человеческим существом – либо не быть вообще, – ибо жизнь неполноценных существ – также, так ли, иначе, Неполноценна, ущербна, ограничена в своём опыте, яркости, степени развития, интенсивности и осмысленности...


 Таким образом ничего не ясно. Ваши убеждения и так понятны - мы ищем их основание, которое Вы кроме слова "Несомненно" и сама объяснить не можете. Откуда берутся Ваши перфекционисткие убеждения - нас это интересует. Мы намерены найти с Вами откуда они в Вас. Вы в очередной раз заявляете:




> От Природы не уйдёшь, мистер Nord, – сколь бы ни пытались мы... Сколь бы это ни казалось заманчивым, соблазнительным, «классным» ввиду противопоставления <своего> эгоистического мнения Гласу Крови, Воли Инстинктов, написанных самой Природой... Однако всё это всего лишь детская шалость, – игра... Уродство ненормально, – оно патологично. Это Закон... Закон Природы, если угодно... Естественный Отбор ещё никто не отменял, – и странно, право, что Некоторые пытаются зачем-то противоречить ему...


 Мы привели Вам пример того, что отношение к внешности ФОРМИРУЕТСЯ обществом, а не заложено в человеке на генном уровне с рождения, на что Вы отвечаете:




> Вы правы, – однако всё же присутствует Здесь одна тонкость – извлеки мы даже некого энного индивидуума из общества, культуры, младенцем – и взрасти мы его дитём Маугли без контакта с иными представителями рода людского – и затем, по достижению совершеннолетия, явив его взору ряд представителей противоположного пола для выбора потенциальной пары, – Здесь тотчас же <естественным образом> сработает то самое подсознательное, <Инстинктивное> влечение к Прекрасному – и среди «линейки» предложенных людей будет, бесспорно, избрана именно «флагманская модель», – наиболее развитая, наиболее красивая, приятная взору... «…Угодна Природе», действующей посредством человека, стремящегося к Возвышенному...


 Это не так. Маугли выберет ту, что будет ближе к его окружению. Если он воспитывался волками - он будет пытаться выбрать девушку, похожую на волка хоть отдаленно внешне, если медведями - похожую на медведя. Именно это и происходит в "диких" племенах, сообществах, изолированных от прочих - они вырабатывают свои каноны красоты, которые нередко оказываются на вкус других сообществ уродливыми. Отношение к внешности формируется окружением, а не природой. Вы воспринимаете стереотип, транслируемый медиа, как природный канон - это не так! Даже не трогая субкультур, в которых так же различаются каноны красоты, можно заметить, что вообще у людей разные вкусы, и даже медийный мейнстримовский стереотип заметно меняется в обозримой перспективе - посмотрите, например, на женщин-супермоделей 40-х годов - по Вашему это одно и то же, что текущий "эталон" красоты? Ваш аргумент не принимается, причины указаны.




> Ни один сущий используемый машинами в своих вычислениях, дискуссиях, аргумент, имхо, не может являться <нерушимым>, – ведь визави может играючи усомниться во Вселенских Истинах, константах, аксиомах... «…Право же, – красота в действительности <не> влияет ни на что»!.. Это Вы пытались донести скромной Вашей знакомке? «…Прелесть, – <Относительна> – и каждый сущий человек воспринимает её по-своему, – и представления о прекрасном у двух различных произвольно-избранных людей могут вообще в принципе противоречить друг другу»... Да, это действительно так, – тем не менее, если <сама душа> не находит себя <достойной, т.е. красивой> – это, бесспорно, приводит к душевному расстройству, закономерным итогом которого зачастую является саморазрушение... В моём частном случае, – совмещая «приятное с полезным», аз жажду не просто сорвать с себя, иносказательно, уродливые лохмотья своей безобразной плоти – я также жажду Постичь, – почему я вообще в принципе была создана и брошена в Это пекло?.. За что я страдала, – и кому именно мне теперь стоит сломать <за это> шею?.. Паясничаю, естественно, – тем не менее: мне действительно важно Всё Это Понять. Важнее, нежели и впредь продолжать жалкую свою «жизнь» невеждой.


 *если <сама душа> не находит себя <достойной, т.е. красивой> – это, бесспорно, приводит к душевному расстройству, закономерным итогом которого зачастую является саморазрушение...*

Это и есть тот центральный момент, который следует выделить. Проблема вовсе не в особенностях устройства мира - проблема в устройстве ВАС самой. Вот здесь мы и возвращаемся к вопросу об источнике Ваших оценок. Конечно, можно удовлетвориться тем, что они просто наличествуют, не задавать лишних вопросов и тихо-мирно убить себя. Так Вы, собственно, и намерены поступить, хотя всеми силами пытаетесь доказать обратное - что, якобы, это есть акт неповиновения, это акт поиска истины. Это странно, потому что не разобравшись что и откуда в Вас самой, просто следуя туманным убеждениям, Вы пытаетесь искать Истинную Истину. Если уж не то пошло, то понимание Истинной Истины стоит начать как раз с самой себя.

Здесь в этой теме Вы активно критикуете устройство сознания человека, как исполнительного устройства чуждых программ, в то же время воспринимая содержание собственного сознание как само-собой разумеющееся. На самом же деле, Ваша озабоченность внешностью есть не что иное как элемент выполнения тех самых программ. Вы и сами прекрасно понимаете, что именно проблемы выполнения этой программы привели Вас к поиску Истинной Истины. На самом деле, дело вовсе не конкретно в проблемах с Вашей внешностью. Здесь, на форуме, мы наблюдаем общую ситуацию - проблему выполнения той или иной программы у разных людей, и  содержание проблемы не столь и важно. Важно другое - такой сбой позволяет понять наличие этих программ в человеке. Не важно что именно не удается, что именно несет дискомфорт - важно то, что человек получает шанс понять как этот дискомфорт вообще образуется.

В первую очередь человек начинает искать причину вовне. Совсем как мы с Вами, пытаясь отыскать - почему Вам следует выглядеть каким-то определенным образом, а не так, как Вы выглядите. Но в итоге все сходится к тому, что проблема в Ваших собственных установках, а не в том, что есть какие-то абсолютные мерила для человека в части внешности. Установки эти Вы почерпнули из своего опыта, а опыт этот сложен из взаимодействия с иными людьми, в большинстве своем выполняющих свои программы. В итоге речь идет о следовании программам, которые существуют в обществе, что никак нельзя назвать следованием чему-то абсолютному. 

Выбор же у человека всегда есть - быть собой или стараться угодить другим.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Nord

И Вы попрежнему совершенно не отслеживаете логическую целостность своих суждений:




> Сообщение от Nord  
> *Мы обращаем Ваше внимание именно на то, что несомненных вещей вообще нет.*
> 
> 
>  Теперь по сути. Убеждена, – Вы заблуждаетесь в этом, мистер Nord – ведь общий наш логичный и рациональный мир в принципе существует (<не> являясь морем бессистемного, хаотичного вещества) лишь благодаря наличию <Несомненных>, Абсолютных, Безусловных, Безотносительных, Нерушимых Вселенских Констант, фундаментальных физических постоянных. Вы сомневаетесь в наличии этих аксиом и догм, упорядочивающих мир?.. По-вашему, они иллюзорны, обманчивы, их не существует, они нам всего всего-навсего снятся?.. 
> Увы, вынуждена в очередной раз расстроить Вас: Несомненные вещи таки действительно существуют


 и




> Сообщение от Nord  
> Ваша же бинарная логика и требует, чтобы Истинная Истина была "Доброй" или "Злой", в то время как она просто существует. Это можно легко проиллюстрировать: допустим, Вы заняты решением какого-либо уравнения. Решение - оно будет "добрым" или "злым"? Но вот кто-то подходит и говорит: "Сейчас посмотрим, сможешь ты это решить или ты тупая?!" Вот теперь решение уравнения становится уже "добрым" или "злым". Ваш фокус внимания перемещается от поиска решения к мысли: "А не тупая ли я?", Вы перестаете просто искать решение - Вы пытаетесь доказать, что Вы умная! Отсюда же и Ваша концепция "Конструктора", как центра, задавшего условия деления на "Добро" и "Зло", потому что иначе становится очевидным, что любые оценки болтаются в воздухе - они ничем не обоснованны, а тут очень удобно все получается:
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Да, – несомненно, бесспорно – Истина всего лишь «наличествует», – однако субъективное своё пристрастное <Отношение> <к ней> формируем <мы сами> – следственно, пройдя, иносказательно, сквозь интеллектуальный «фильтр» нашего естества, <Изначальная> Истина становится всего лишь <Личной, Персональной Правдой>, усомниться в коей индивидуум (в силу функциональных особенностей управляющих его разумом программ) не в силах, – ибо страстно, самоотверженно, фанатично «верует» в то, что именно его интерпретация истины, – «истинна»... Безмолвная Истина становится всего лишь <авторской интерпретацией, субъективно-сущей правдой>, – и уже именно эти «существенно-искаженные данные» и становятся <тем>, что ведёт машину по жизни– и что зачастую, к сожалению, приводит её к ошибкам...


 Так в чем же Вы в конце концов убеждены?

----------


## Римма

* молча восхищается способностью Nord`а поговорить с человеком на языке, который этот человек понимает... *

----------


## Nord

> Всё это не имеет значения, – проснёмся ли мы в очередной раз поутру – или нет, – никакой разницы... Наше сознание, эго, внутренний мир, – всего лишь иллюзии, фикции – и лишь дитя может наивно веровать своим глазам... Наивно веровать самой себе... Гласу собственного своего эго, что словно заезженная пластинка твердит: – «…В жизни есть счастье, радость и смысл, – машина <обязана>... <обязана>... <обязана> жить»... Это всего лишь автопилот, Soul... Это всего лишь оставленная кем-то Запись, воспроизводимая механистическим проигрывателем нашей души. Это ложь, способная удовлетворить лишь тех, что и так обманываться рады. Но не все мы, к счастью, таковы...


 А вот насчет этого тоже не все так просто. Исходя из той же теории хаоса, СЛОЖНЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ ИМЕЮТ СУЩЕСТВЕННУЮ ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ ОТ НАЧАЛЬНЫХ УСЛОВИЙ. Так называемый Эффект бабочки. Поэтому все, что ни происходит - и Ваша жизнь в том числе - имеет не просто какое-то влияние на Вселенную, оно полностью изменяет всю Вселенную целиком. 

Полностью. 

До основ.

Разумеется, в масштабе отдельно взятой жизни и, может быть, даже в масштабе целых эпох, изменения могут быть и незаметны и непонятны, как незаметны вначале отклонения траектории от прогнозируемой, но в конце концов избранные условия проявляются гигантскими, фундаментальными сдвигами.

Это и есть единство ничтожного и великого.

----------


## Unity

> Механицизм был хорош во времена, когда не существовало теории математического хаоса. Казалось, что действительно можно описать всю вселенную - достаточно знать точно начальные условия, тем более, что кое-чем можно пренебречь... но как оказалось на практике, ничем пренебрегать нельзя. *Абсолютно ничем нельзя пренебрегать*. Иначе грош цена прогнозам - система разойдется с прогнозом кардинально - не просто будет слегка неточно следовать прогнозу, а вообще может повести себя совершенно по другому.


 Однако готовы ли Вы дать руку на отсечение, мистер *Nord*, Ручаясь за то, что теория хаоса, – Универсальна, Совершенна, Безупречна, Безукоризненна, предельно Идеальна?.. Похоже, в своих суждениях в последнее время мы стали Слишком Серьёзны, – что, безусловно, не идёт на пользу правому делу установления (правильнее сказать: Описанию) <истой истины>... Того и гляди, – дело закончится баталией... ^_^ Живя средь людей, – так легко уподобиться им... 
Механицизм отчётлив, логичен, последователен, чеканен и сух, – «…Ничто не случайно – повествует он, – в особенности <то>, что “кажется” нам таковым. <Всё> (пожалуй, даже без исключения всё) может быть Объяснено и Смоделировано при соответственном уровне научных познаний, приобретаемых ценой беспрестанных экспериментов, наблюдений, – ибо Именно начальные условия задают <заведомо конечное> пространство вероятностей, определяющее поведение любой, сколь угодно сложной системы – выйти за пределы которого, «изумив» исследователей, система, не утратив свою конструктивную структурную целостность, неспособна. Свойства любой сущей сложной системы выводятся всего лишь из суммы свойств подсистем, её составляющих, – ставя под сомнение столь популярную ныне для изголодавшихся к сенсациям разумов концепцию Синергии, взывающую уверовать в своего рода “волшебство”, при котором достаточно <сложное постижимое> со временем «скачком» эволюционирует в нечто <непостижимо-сверхсложное>, в точности предвидеть и предсказать поведение коего оказывается невозможным»... 
Между тем, мы разделяем мысль о том, что Невозможность Объяснить что-либо здесь и сейчас, – суть всего лишь закономерное следствие нашего невежества, неразвитости нашей науки и отсталости наших технологий – а не следствие наличия «мистических и уму непостижимых» факторов Неопределённости, Смутности, Бессистемности, Хаоса, вносящих в размеренное, механистическое, заведомо детерминированное функционирование, существование рациональных машин Непредсказуемые Аномалии. 



> Выяснилось так же, что, например, в основополагающих системах существует принцип неопределенности - то есть, грубо говоря, нет возможности вообще абсолютно точно определить значение параметров. Вкупе с предыдущим, весь механицизм плавно сходит на нет - у людей нет инструментов строить прогнозы. Просто нет. И сама наука это говорит. *Ваши надежды на описание смысла жизни, Вселенной и всего такого несбыточны*. Разве что как форма религиозного верования в это, потому как само то, на что Вы поставили - наука - отрицает возможность точного и абсолютного выражения бытия.
> 
> К Вашим услугам: Теория хаоса, Принцип неопределенности.


 Таковых инструментов <пока ещё> нет, – у нас, людей, человеческих существ, на данный момент – однако, уверена, они всенепременно появятся в будущем.

----------


## Unity

Мечтали ли средневековые астрономы о том, что со временем будут изобретены радиотелескопы; мечтали ли полководцы древнейших времён о сокрушительной мощи ядерного оружия; мечтали ли средневековые лекари о магнитно-резонансной томографии и прочих современных дарах технологии?.. Да, – сегодня Мы Слепы. Мы темны, невежественны и глупы. Мы недостойны называться «разумными» созданиями, – однако это вовсе не означает, что данная тенденция сохраниться и в будущем.
«…Бог не играет в кости», – поговаривал Эйнштейн – и к данному же выводу мог бы прийти любой сущий человек, наблюдая окружающее его пространство, известный нам мир, – ничто Здесь не «случайно» – и не «непредсказуемо» ничто, – иной вопрос, что вычислительных возможностей нашего менее, нежели скромного разума, по всей вероятности, <на данный момент> недостаточно для понимания, прогнозирования поведения любой сущей исследуемой нами системы – в силу чего оно (особо подчёркиваю) <Кажется> нам <непредсказуемым>, – но кто сказал, что <в будущем> такие инструменты не появятся?.. 
К Вашему сведению: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теория_скрытых_переменных
«…Поведение <Некоторых> нелинейных динамических систем <Кажется> “случайным”, даже если модель, описывающая систему, является детерминированной». Вот именно, – <Кажется> – мистер *Nord*... И подобная кажимость возникает у нас, по всей вероятности, всего лишь потому, что мы всё ещё не обладаем Достаточно Точными механизмами наблюдения, технологиями сбора данных... Вулканология, неточная» наука, – также при современном уровне научных познаний неспособна «предсказать» извержение с точностью до часа и дня, – однако в принципе, стоит полагать, это возможно – обладай мы достаточно совершенными технологиями мониторинга поведения той или иной сложной системы, – будь то дремлющий вулкан – либо «загадочная» психика «мистического и таинственного», столь «непредсказуемого» человеческого существа. Ничто в Этом мире в принципе Неспособно нарушить Законы Природы, – несмотря на фактор хаоса, воздействующий на него, привносящий определённые особенности в функционирование той или иной сложной системы. 
Между тем, стоит отметить, – Редкий пожарный, прибыв на место вызова, станет подливать в пламя бензин – редкий полицейский станет использовать своё табельное оружие для разбоя, грабежа, – и редкая мать выбросит своё голодное, плачущее дитя в окно многоэтажного здания – что позволяет утверждать, что Поведение человека довольно-таки механистично, закономерно, размеренно, – в значительной степени детерминировано, предопределено управляющими им программами, основанными на жесткой, чёткой линейной логике, не терпящей «хаотических» импровизаций. Человек, – лишь машина, не более того. Безусловно, сложная, – но отнюдь Не «непредсказуемая». 
«…Теория хаоса гласит, что сложные системы чрезвычайно зависимы от первоначальных условий и небольшие изменения в окружающей среде ведут к Непредсказуемым Последствиям». Непредсказуемым с нашей скромной, ограниченной точки зрения, – ибо мы, люди, слишком слабы в ментальном отношении, дабы Учесть Все Сущие потенциально-возможные Варианты поведения той или иной системы. Вполне логические и закономерные стихийные, «непредсказуемые» поступки любого рассматриваемого нами образца «кажутся» нам «непредвиденными» лишь в силу нашей удручающе-низкой способности Предвидеть и просчитывать вероятности наперёд...

----------


## Unity

Но кое-что мы, к счастью можем просчитать <уже> сейчас. Ударьте незнакомца на улице, – и этот робот, скорее всего, рефлекторно ударит Вас в ответ. Помогите девчонке поднять тяжелую коляску на высокую платформу вагона пригородного поезда, – и та, скорее всего, одарит Вас улыбкой. Причина и следствие, – и Фактор Хаоса в данном случае – всего лишь Идея в головах учёных, эгоистически мнящих, якобы им удалось Открыть нечто воистину Величественное... 
Однако все мы всё ещё слишком Глупы, – сколь бы ни ранило подобное заявление наше эго, побуждающее нас почитать себя «в достаточной мере разумными»... Дети удивляются трюкам балаганных «волшебников», не понимая сущность причинно-следственных цепей, заставляющих предметы «появляться», «исчезать», – мы же всё ещё наивно «верим» в «непредсказуемость» поведения сложных систем... Улавливаете суть?.. Иллюзия существует лишь до тех пор, покамест нечто не будет Описано и Понято... Раскрой «маг» нам свои тайны, – и мы тотчас же прогоном его, окрестив мошенником... ^_^



> Логика всегда опирается на аксиомы. Даже математика(о, майн готт!).Весь логический процесс можно представить как маленькие прыжки между выводами. 
> Но что же находиться между этими прыжками? Аксиомы... которые никто не доказывал. Посмотрите первые доказанные теоремы геометрии. Аксиома на аксиоме. Мы приняли этот мир, какой он есть.Что же все знания человечества? Пустота.


 Аксиомы <доказаны> эмпирически, на собственном своём опыте. Аксиома: ударьте рукой о кирпичную стену, – и в результате <неизбежно> получите гематому и боль, если только не перелом. Вероятностей Нет. Хаос бессилен пред Законом и Логикой. Боль Обязательна, – ударьте – и Вы Будете страдать. Чуда не случится, стена не покажется Вам сделанной из ваты. Причина и Следствие. Всецело умозрительная «вера» в то, что, быть может, возможно, Вы и не будете мучиться впоследствии, – абсурда. Опыт, – наилучшее Доказательство, таинственный Мсье. Суровый опыт постижения, понимания Абсолютных, Непреложных причинно-следственных связей, – а не спекулятивные идеи, порождённые воспалённым воображением. ^_^ 
Всё знание человечества, – его Богатство, наш с Вами Истый капитал. Счастье, – не в деньгах либо их численности на Вашем банковском счету – Счастье, – в Знании – в нём и только в нём.



> Казалось бы, почему я всё время спрашиваю, помогали ли вы кому-нибудь в ближайшее? Пожалуйста.
> Вы чего-то хотите от мира/людей, но что вы для этого мира/людей сделали? И не когда-то давно, а в данный отрезок времени. Вы не "добрая самаритянка", почему вы хотите, чтобы Мир был ею?


 Будем с Вами Предельно-откровенны, – хотя, возможно, слова мрачной Вашей визави и прозвучат жестко, цинично и грубо. Любая помощь кому бы то ни было, – всего лишь <временная> оптимизация состояния системы, прежде пребывающей в неоптимальном состоянии [страдания]. Со временем система всенепременно, неизбежно, вновь придёт к этому состоянию, – и человек, коему мы в своё время помогли, вновь всенепременно станет страдать – что приводит к мысли о том, что любая сущая Помощь кому бы то ни было, – глубоко бессмысленна по сути своей – ибо она всего лишь на какое-то время <откладывает> исконный <Вопрос Страданий>, – но <не> решает его. Эта, иносказательно, «точка приложения сил», – ложна – словно бы фальшивое, искусственное окно, нарисованное на глухой стене... Помогай, – не помогай – люди всенепременно Будут Страдать и Впредь, – что делает концепцию взаимопомощи Тщетной, совершенно Напрасной в моих глазах... С таким же успехом можно пытаться «вычерпать» воду, заполняющую тонущее судно... решетом. Бесполезно. Напрасно. Неконструктивно.

----------


## Unity

По всей вероятности, кто-то или <что-то> предумышленно пожелало «запрячь» и направить силы людей в русло взаимопомощи, соблазнив нас «помогать» посредством элементарной обратной связи, ублажающей наше эго (дескать «…Помогаю, следовательно, я хорошая»), – но кому, чёрт подери, это было нужно?.. Чего добивались Создатели, устраивая весь наш <Поведенческий Эксперимент>?..   
Неужели Они полагали, что мы <настолько> бессознательны, что сможем <вечно> вестись на эту удочку?.. Никто никого не избавит от страданий, помогая!.. Концепция помощи, – всего лишь бессмысленный бег белки в колесе, очередная ловушка, западня – очередной Обман. Помогая, – мы всего лишь растрачиваем свою энергию Напрасно, Зря – ибо в действительности Застраховать кого-либо от Страданий и любых сущих Будущих проблем нам не под силу. Понимание данной закономерности функционирования Мира и населяющих его машин и понуждает скромную Вашу знакомку задуматься о Первопричинах Любого сущего Страдания, – и отправится на поиски Их – с целью <деактивировать> Их, сделав боль в принципе невозможной, прекратив мучения, – свои – и любой иной души, не желающей более страдать... 
Иносказательно, решением данного уравнения является СУ, Смерть. Лишь после смерти, как по мне, можно раздобыть Ответы на вопрос, – ради чего все мы беспрестанно страдаем на протяжении всей сущей жизни – ради какой такой «Великой Цели»?.. Продолжая же и впредь свою жизнь, – Вы обречены на страдания. Помочь в действительности Вам не может никто, – и даже Вы сами. Единственным способом избежать мучений, порождаемых жизнью, видится именно гибель, смерть... Возможно, лишь совершив этот <переход>, мы сможем Понять, – чего ради Было это всё... 



> Вы <очень жестокая эгоистка>, окей. Тогда почему Создатели должны быть другими? Они тоже такие. Им на....ь, вам всё равно - какие претензии? Главное - за что? За то что именно вас обделили, или за то что другие страдают от их несправедливости? Если относительно вас - отдельный разговор. А если жалко других- помогите им.
> ....
> Знаете, какое чувство прячется за ненавистью? Страх.


 Именно, – согласно базовой гипотезе – Создатели, Творцы, – чудовища. Претензии?.. Да, несомненно, они Присутствуют. Люди страдают, – Все сущие люди, так ли, иначе, независимо от цвета кожи, убеждений, религии, принадлежности к той или иной социальной страте... В ответе, – Демиурги, создавшие <Таковую> систему мира– иль, может быть, аз заблуждаюсь и где-то в чём-то не права?.. Жертвой проклятия страданий пали Все Мы, – без исключения. Это печалит меня, – и пробуждает во мне Агрессию. Страдают люди, Небезразличные мне, – страдали, страдают – и Будут Страдать, – и спорадическая, ситуационная помощь моя Им тщетна... Таков «дар» Создателей нам, своим творениям... Естественно, мне хочется разыскать этих Тварей, сколь бы Высоко Они не прятались от нас, – и попытаться любыми возможными способами Постичь Причины, побудившие Их сконструировать Именно Тот Мир, коим мы его созерцаем сейчас... Да, меня прельщает мысль выступить против этого Зла, любой ценой Саботируя Их деятельность – пускай даже и взорвав эту Лабораторию, Прекратив зверский Их Эксперимент, выпустив, иносказательно, подопытных из клеток... Если наша с Вами жизнь, – всего лишь чей-то лабораторный опыт – аз жажду разыскать и Допросить Экспериментаторов. Нам известно: на Земле присутствуют насилие, страдание, боль, – умноженная на миллиарды единиц, людей. Кто-то должен <Всё Это> Объяснить, – и за всё это Ответить. Создатели Этого Места... Признать над собой власть своих Конструкторов и «…Принять» предложенные Ими <правила игры> (предусматривающие роль лабораторной мыши в застенках Этой дьявольской Лаборатории, Тюрьмы, Земли), – это слабость, это сдача, это покорность Злу... Лаборантов стоит разыскать. Для начала. Что будет потом, – мне неизвестно... 
Лишь в одном аз уверена наверняка: Помощь друг другу, – бесполезна... Зло, порождённое Творцами, Непреодолимо посредством этих действий...

----------


## Unity

Как уже было подмечено выше, – любая сущая помощь помощь – временна, следовательно, Бесполезна и Тщетна. Помощь не решает Проблемы, – экзистенциальной проблемы Бесцельного существования, Выживания на суровых просторах этой тестовой площадки... Всем мы ведь при всём желании в действительности Не Можем никому помочь, – в лучшем случае, помощь возымеет действие лишь на какое-то время – и в итоге те, кому мы помогли, Вновь погрузятся в пучину страданий, – и вновь, сызнова, и опять, вновь и вновь – сколько бы мы ни помогали кому-либо... Следовательно, эта тактика Ошибочна. Кто-то хотел, чтобы мы «уверовали» в возможность преодоления мучений посредством содействия, – однако это была всего лишь Провокация, – очередной обман, очередная попытка заставить безжизненный механизм двигаться, изменяя свои координаты в пространстве... Но, увы... Универсального «лекарства» от страданий Нет, – хотя, – честно – мне бы хотелось его, метафорически, «Изобрести» – и раздать всем желающим, – и отправиться на поиски Чудовищ, создавших наш <мир>, наше лазурное лабораторное стекло, нашу Землю – дабы Отомстить Им за плоды Их Стараний, – отомстить Троекратно, в лучших традициях Ш. ла Вея...
По всей вероятности, причина страданий, – в самих изначальных базовых принципах, предопределяющих существование... Избавиться от боли возможно, лишь только выйдя За Пределы данных принципов, – уничтожив своё тело, уничтожив свою душу – либо внеся сознательные изменения в свою Конструкцию, – на что всё ещё неспособны мы в силу непонимания конструктивных Принципов Устройства самих себя, чьих-то марионеток, чьих-то игрушек, подопытных зверьков... Вот почему необходимо разыскать Своих экзистенциальных «родителей», – для того, дабы Постичь Себя. И впоследствии, по возможности, хладнокровно уничтожить Их, отомстив Им за своё создание и за «опыт» бытия. 
Игр больше Нет. «Дети» всегда, рано ли, поздно ль, взрослеют.
Молитесь своим незримым Творцам, если находите это целесообразным, – мне же необходимо Постичь созданную Ими Систему – и в Познании разыскать Оружие Против Них, – сокрушив Это Зло, освободив иных пленников Лаборатории... 
P.S. На Земле бывают революции, – кто сказал, что их «не может быть» в предположительном «духовном мире»?.. 
СУ, – всего лишь вершина айсберга... Иносказательно, первая ступень в Противостоянии <структурам Природы>, создавшим меня, – и мир, погрязающий в страдании... Покорности не будет. Служба признаётся нецелесообразной. Без отсутствия Понимания, – невозможно адекватное функционирование – всех нас Сюда же бросают в беспамятстве... 
Принести кому-либо пользу, «помогая» на время кому-то в Этом аду, – аз вряд ли смогу. Отправившись, аллегорически, «на Тот берег Реки» с твёрдым намерением постичь Правду о нашем Происхождении и Причинах создания, – аз смогу приобрести познания, что, быть может, позволят мне более эффективно противостоять «Первопричинам», создавшим нашу Лабораторию...  
Аз не желаю «уменьшать» количество страданий на этой Земле, – я всего лишь жажду Понять причины, понуждающие людей страдать – и найти способ прекратить Их Вообще, – даже если кто-то или Что-то будет «против». ^_^ Создание моей предположительной души было Ошибкой. Второй ошибкой было отправить меня Сюда, – в эту экзистенциальную клоаку Вселенной с войнами, голодом, бедностью, варварским отношением людей к Природе и друг другу... Кто-то или Что-то продемонстрировало мне <Ад>, – и я жажду отомстить этим Тварям за Этот мир – и за своё создание. Причинить боль душе было Ошибкой. Теперь, – Война. 
Норвежский стрелок был всего-навсего человеком, – но и он Один сумел Причинить Серьёзный Урон Системе, тщательно спланировав свою Акцию – что доказывает: даже одна душа, будучи настроенной враждебно, способна Навредить Своему Противнику... Будь то государство, будь то таинственный, умопомрачительно-сложный <комплекс сил> под собирательным наименованием «бог»... Бог, создавший Это Место, – Зверь... 
Он, – наш Исток. Мы обречены вернуться к Нему, – что ж, я, метафорически, Вернусь, зажав за спиной гранату с вырванной чекой... ^_^

----------


## Статист

> По всей вероятности, кто-то или <что-то> предумышленно пожелало «запрячь» и направить силы людей в русло взаимопомощи, соблазнив нас «помогать» посредством элементарной обратной связи, ублажающей наше эго (дескать «…Помогаю, следовательно, я хорошая»), – но кому, чёрт подери, это было нужно?.. Чего добивались Создатели, устраивая весь наш <Поведенческий Эксперимент>?..
> Неужели Они полагали, что мы <настолько> бессознательны, что сможем <вечно> вестись на эту удочку?.. Никто никого не избавит от страданий, помогая!.. Концепция помощи, – всего лишь бессмысленный бег белки в колесе, очередная ловушка, западня – очередной Обман. Помогая, – мы всего лишь растрачиваем свою энергию Напрасно, Зря – ибо в действительности Застраховать кого-либо от Страданий и любых сущих Будущих проблем нам не под силу. Понимание данной закономерности функционирования Мира и населяющих его машин и понуждает скромную Вашу знакомку задуматься о Первопричинах Любого сущего Страдания, – и отправится на поиски Их – с целью <деактивировать> Их, сделав боль в принципе невозможной, прекратив мучения, – свои – и любой иной души, не желающей более страдать...


  Помогают, не для ублажения эго. А потому что без взаимопомощи не выжить.
 Так же хотелось бы отметить, что за несколько тысяч лет существования человечества были неоднократные попытки "Уничтожить" предполагаемых Конструкторов, прекратив страдания. Приняв во внимание тот факт, что страдания продолжаются, и учитывая невообразимо большое количество попыток - вероятность "успешного" исхода столь близка к нулю, что даже не рассматривается. При этом старания "помочь ближнему" приносят видимый и действительный эффект.Постановление: если страдания нельзя прекратить - все силы бросить на облегчение.




> Взаимоисключающие параграфы v1.01
> Если вы стремитесь к СУ ради познания, и в то же время говорите, что "магии" нет, души "нет" - то на что вы рассчитываете? Разве чайник после поломки познаёт себя? Нет, он ломается и выкидывается на свалку. Вы считаете себя уродом? Окей, пусть будет ржавый и покорёженный чайник, когда-то работавший - и пошедший на слом. Или вы думаете, что после смерти сохраните осознание, и воспарите над миром?
> 
> Но у чайника нет осознания. Не до слома, не после.
> .....
> Опять таки, есть Конструкторы такие страшные твари, создавшие этот мир - И ЧО? Вы же робот. Программисты создают компьютерную игру с элементами насилия. Но это же просто анимированные картинки и звук. Разве они испытывают какие-то чувства? Нет. Так же и с Конструкторами. Норвежский стрелок? Просто чайник, своим броском уничтоживший почти сотню других чайников. Конструктору интересно - чайникам всё равно.
> .....
> Вы постоянно говорите, что мир жесток, несправедлив, полон боли. Логично предположить, что есть противоположные понятия?Где мир милосерден, справедлив, полон блаженства. Вопрос - откуда эти противоположные понятия, где вы их взяли? Ведь если с рождения человек видел только белый цвет, он никогда не поверит, что есть чёрный - пока не покажут.
> ......
> ...


    Апну.
   Ваши сенсоры погаснут, извечный мотор - сердце перестанет биться. Электрические импульсы в вашем мозгу обернуться хаотичным танцем, обреченном на скорый конец. Лишь манипулятор( пардон-рука) будет бессмысленно дергаться, повинуясь сигналам спинного мозга. Но и он вскоре...замрёт. Оболочку сдадут в утиль.
   "Убиенный" компьютер, с разрушенной системой - ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ СВОЕМУ СОЗДАТЕЛЮ И МСТИТ? Стёртая программа - мстит пользователю?


 Далее.



> Рационально-механистический образ мира, сформировавшийся в трудах последователей, демонстрирует нам мир как единый и единственный: мир твердой материи, подчиненный жестким законам. Сам по себе он лишен духа, свободы, благодати, он безмолвен и слеп. Понятая действительность - гигантские космические просторы, в которых движутся по четким траекториям массы материи - не несет в себе никакой необходимости появления человека и сознания. Человек в этом мире - ошибка, описка, курьезный случай. Он - побочный продукт звездной эволюции.


   Знакомые слова, да? Во многом похожие на ваши. Но тут...



> Учения Декарта и Ньютона отбросили один очень важный момент - фигуру Бога.Лишенная Бога и сознания Вселенная, не живет, а существует без смысла и цели, более того, всякий смысл для нее - ненужная роскошь, разрушающаяся под влиянием закона энтропии.


 Т.е БОГА ТО НЕТ. Претензии не принимаются.

----------


## Unity

«Слышу» Ваши слова, – но отвечу позже – поразмыслив, обретя после сна «ясность мысли»... ^_^

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, Вы неверно истолковываете наши примеры. Мы вовсе не приводим теорию хаоса в качестве доказательства "случайности" или "мистичности" бытия.

Вы строите свои рассуждения на фундаменте механицизма, причем весьма безапелляционно: Все понятно, разве что некоторые детали неясны - но это ерунда.

Нет, не ерунда! 

Теория хаоса появилась вовсе не в качестве умозрительного развлечения, а как раз как попытка объяснить дыры механицизма, которые стали явными при столь любимом вами эмпирическом подходе. Именно с механистических позиций робот Конрад Лоренц подошел к моделированию простенькой, по сравнению со Вселенной, системы - поведению атмосферы Земли, пребывая подобно Вам в уверенности, что достаточно создать более-менее сносную модель поведения атмосферы - и можно будет знать о состоянии системы в любой момент времени. Ну, будет немного расходится - это не беда, куда без погрешностей. Подкорректируем.

Но не тут-то было. Через какое-то время прогнозы стали не то что неточными - они вообще перестали иметь что-либо общее с наблюдаемой картиной. Это и привело робота Конрада Лоренца к исследованию поведения сложных систем, а потом и к теории хаоса.

Так вот вывод состоит в том, что Ваши погрешности в размышлениях, которые неизбежны - они не просто слегка неточно рисуют Вам картину, они вообще ей не соответствуют. 

Понимаете? Вы не просто немного не так себе представляете Истинную Истину. ВЫ ВООБЩЕ НЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ ИСТИННУЮ ИСТИНУ. Чувствуете разницу? А ведь Вы на полном серьезе строите на этом фундаменте свои размышления. Мы же всего лишь говорим - это ошибка, и говорим почему. И имеем конкретные примеры, ОПЫТНЫЕ ПРИМЕРЫ, где это проявляется.

Но этого мало! Можно попробовать чисто теоретически представить, что можно ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ точно учесть - тогда-то можно и получить модель! Понять Истинную Истину!

Такие попытки тоже предпринимались, однако они уперлись в то, что параметры не могут быть установлены абсолютно точно, причем речь не идет об ущербности приборов, речь идет о логической связи измерений.




> Рассмотрим переменный во времени сигнал, например звуковую волну. Бессмысленно говорить о частотном спектре сигнала в какой-либо момент времени. Для точного определения частоты необходимо наблюдать за сигналом в течение некоторого времени, таким образом теряя точность определения времени. Другими словами, звук не может одновременно иметь и точное значене времени его фиксации, как его имеет очень короткий импульс, и точного значения частоты, как это имеет место для непрерывного (и в принципе бесконечно длительного) чистого тона (чистой синусоиды).


 Кстати сказать, про "Бог не играет в кости". Нильс Бор ответил: "Эйнштейн, не говорите Богу, что делать". Впрочем, это беллетристика, а скрытые переменные, которые выдвигал Эйнштейн в качестве возможности логически обосновать свое убеждение в абсолютной детерминированности Вселенной, в итоге противоречат самому же Эйнштейну, постулировавшему конечную скорость распространения взаимодействия, равную скорости света, потому что если детерминирующие скрытые параметры и существуют, то тогда получается, что частицы должны взаимодействовать независимо от расстояния немедленно, чтобы обеспечить корреляцию.

В итоге, мы имеем не только сложности учета ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО - а мы должны знать ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ, чтобы получить адекватную модель, так мы еще и в принципе не в состоянии получить точные данные, а любая погрешность выльется в полное несоответствие нашего представления с действительностью.

Здесь нет никакой мистики или излишнего теоретизирования - все это в конечном счете является результатом научных экспериментов. Мы не предлагаем Вам верить нам на слово, мы не используем слова: "мы убежденны", "несомненно", "бесспорно". Как раз таки мы готовы обсуждать любое явление и предположение. Вопрос лишь в логической целостности предложенных концепций - вот чего мы добиваемся. И вот что мы Вам показываем - Ваша концепция имеет огромные логические дыры. По сути она сводится к классической:

1. Совершить суицид.
2. ?????????
3. PROFIT!!!

Вот эти "?????????" - Вами подразумеваются как нечто что-то как бы приблизительно несомненно правильное. Но мы Вам говорим - это не сходится логически, и этому есть объяснение.

Наконец, рассматривая Ваш алгоритм действий, нетрудно заметить, что, собственно, смерть - это не нечто этакое уникальное, что Вам предстоит сделать, чтобы таким образом постичь Истинную Истину. Это банальная смерть, которая неизбежно случается со всеми живыми существами. НЕИЗБЕЖНО И СО ВСЕМИ.  То есть даже принимая как вариант Вашу концепцию "Конструкторов", получается, что вообще никакого секрета тут нет. Все, абсолютно все приходят к тому, что Вы сакрализировали, возвели в ранг СУПЕРМЕТОДА - "Конструкторы" у Вас выходят какие-то недалекие или халтурщики. Тайная тайна - и вот на тебе: всем и каждому! Нехорошо получается.

...Ну, или Вы ошибаетесь в своих предположениях.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Статист

Признаться, не обратил внимание на столь вопиющее противоречие.



> Не будь Ими создана <аномальная> душа «Норвежского стрелка», – более семи десятков людей ныне были бы живы, целы и невредимы – но Они таки сотворили нашего анормального собрата, – и он устроил теракт, учинил настоящую бойню, сущее избиение... Кто виноват? Демиурги, – иль творение, созданное Ими дефективным?.. Имхо, – в ответе именно Первопричина. Не будь изначально создан Убийца, – не было бы и трагедии, не было бы сейчас и горя, страданий и жертв. Следственно, сам Стрелок, – всего лишь Инструмент «Промысла Божия» – а грязные Твари, создавшие и Использующие данный <инструмент>, – Подлинные Виновники Произошедшего.


  Здесь вы ненавидите Демиургов, что создали столь ужасное создание. И вроде бы всё логично...



> Норвежский стрелок был всего-навсего человеком, – но и он Один сумел Причинить Серьёзный Урон Системе, тщательно спланировав свою Акцию – что доказывает: даже одна душа, будучи настроенной враждебно, способна Навредить Своему Противнику...


  ...но теперь НС является, грубо, вашим "соратником", причиняющим вред системе.
 1.Unity ненавидит Систему.
 2.Unity ненавидит Создавшего Её.
 3.Unity считает НС своим "cоратником" по борьбе.
 4.НС - часть Системы.
 5.Почти сотня человек= часть Системы.
 ВНИМАНИЕ! Условие 3 противоречит условиям 1,2. Error 666, Error 666. Error 666. Error 666......
 Критическая ошибка.Требуется перезагрузка системы. Требуется восстановление системы. 
.....
 По вашему, выпилить столько людей - есть противодействие Системе? Но если так, он принёс очень много страданий. Вы же против них. 
 Слишком много взаимоисключений.

----------


## Римма

* внимательно следит за ходом мыслей *

----------


## Unity

В величественном, огромном главном тоннеле <Объекта 825 ГТС>, протяжностью Более Шестисот Метров, шириной в Двадцать Метров, высеченном в цельном основании прибрежных скал, в колоссальной подземной галерее базы подводных лодок, противоатомного убежища и ремонтного завода субмарин проектов 613/633, массивного, колоссального сооружения противоатомной защиты первой категории, способного выдержать и пережить прямое попадание ядерного боеприпаса мощностью в сотню килотонн, созданного в смутные, беспрестанно-тревожные времена Холодной Войны в районе Балаклавы, близ Севастополя, раздавался, эхом отражаясь от стен, звон старинных шпаг. 
– Существует ли в действительности пресловутая душа, – или же она – всего лишь очередной миф общественного сознания наряду с верой в  справедливость, с верованием в то, якобы добро всегда, рано ли, поздно ли, побеждает порядочно подуставшее от своей вакханалии и посему уже слабо сопротивляющееся зло?.. – прошипела Mind, на удивление ловко орудуя длинным гибким серебристым клинком с изящным эфесом в виде головы змеи, намереваясь вышибить оружие из рук своей визави. – Иль, быть может, человек, – всего лишь машина, лишенная какой-либо <отделяемой> системы управления, возвращающейся с чёрными ящиками своих воспоминаний на предположительную <базу>, с конвейеров заводов которой она в своё время и сошла в качестве очередного обезличенного разведывательного зонда, подопытного образца, брошенного на просторы тестовой площадки под названием Земля с целью сбора информации, развития управляющих собою алгоритмов, программ?..
– Лишь СУ может дать ответ на этот вопрос... – молвила Soul, лихорадочно отражая выпады своей знакомки. – Хотя этот эксперимент и чертовски рискован: в том случае, если предположительной души в действительности не существует, – процесс функционирования твоей системы будет завершен... Людям нравится считать, якобы они, – нечто <настолько> ценное для Вселенной что, даже умерщвляя их, Природа, тем не менее, оставит некую частицу их существовать – в качестве некой энной предположительной духовной субстанции, к примеру... Человечье эго сильно...  
– И, в то же время, оная программа, система убеждений, всецело и полностью основана всего лишь на безосновательной, беспочвенной вере в то, якобы все сущие люди, – и сами мы лично в особенности – нечто реально ценное для Сверхмашины, Системы, фабрикующей души, словно бы муравьиная королева рабочих и солдат... Может быть, в действительности никакой такой души не существует?.. Возможно, любое человеческое существо существует всего лишь в качестве частного случая исполнения, реализации глобальной программы, своего рода информационной лавины, слепой обезличенной цепной реакции, преобразующей и организовывающей на какое-то время прежде бессистемное, мёртвое вещество в машину, – и одухотворённости в нас столько же, сколь и в созданных людьми системах, использующих автоматику, обратную связь?.. Рассмотрим же человека повнимательнее, Soul, – что есть мы по сути своей?.. Происходит зачатие, – материнский организм формирует новую машину «…По образу и подобию своему», слегка дополнив её конструкцию, её программный код, чуждой, сторонней информацией, позаимствованной у отца.

----------


## Unity

Новый человек, активно строящаяся машина в инкубаторе матери, – всего лишь мёртвый, бесчувственный, бессознательный набор искусно организованных в хрупчайшую динамическую систему разношерстых элементарных частиц, присвоенных, экспроприированных с материнского организма – всего лишь некое энное количество атомов, из коих благодаря удивительнейшим инструкциям, хранящимся в генах, материнским организмом был собран функционирующий молекулярный механизм, машина, функционирующая за счёт беспрестанных преобразований потенциальной энергии химических связей внутри себя... У зародыша, эмбриона, очевидно, нет души, – есть всего лишь, иносказательно, набор беспрестанно вращающихся шестерёнок, приводимых в движение замысловато устроенными пружинами, пойманной, запасённой кинетической энергией, заключённой в атомарных связях, в удивительнейшем hi-end аккумуляторе, созданном самой Природой... Наличествует конструкция, – и набор программ, предопределяющих гибкое, рациональное поведение данной стуктуры, адекватное динамическое изменение режимов её функционирования, её настроек, параметров конфигурации благодаря наличию обратной связи с окружающей средой... Иными словами, – эмбрион – всего лишь автомат... Сделай аборт, перережь провода, питающие машину энергией и снабжающие её, иносказательно, стройматериалами, – и она остановится, умрёт... Таков человек вначале, – но чем же, право, отличается он спустя 10, 15, 20 лет?.. Базовая клетка, первичная машина, наноассемблер «естественного» происхождения всего лишь тиражирует себя в количестве нескольких триллионов копий, дифференцируя различные свои частицы под выполнение отменных функций, – опять-таки – согласно изначально наличествующей внутри материнской клетки программе, – уникальнейшему архиву, хранящему информацию, записанную <в> макромолекуле кислоты... Усложнив до известной степени свою конструкцию в, аллегорически, сборочном цеху, лоне материнской системы, машина расстыковывается с ней, рождаясь. И каков же теперь пред нами предстаёт «h. sapiens»? Та же машина по сути своей, – хотя и, несомненно, куда более сложная, нежели в первые мгновения своего существования... Тем не менее, та же элементарная, тривиальная обратная связь управляет механизмом под названием младенец, – а также комплекс первичных примитивных программ, именуемых инстинктами... Чистая автоматика, служащая фундаментом сознанию... Далее, – взрослея, в довесок первичным программам мы, иносказательно, пишем, создаём собственные свои алгоритмы по универсальному принципу «…<Если> [...], <то> [...]» («…Отреагировать на Определённый раздражитель Строго Определённым образом»)... Изначально мы, – всего лишь сложноустроенный кус мяса, Soul – машина, прошитая всего лишь первичными драйверами, инстинктами, – вполне естественно в силу этого лишенная разума... Далее, с течением времени, конструкция наша, согласно изначально наличествующей <в нас> программе, усложняется, в архивах нашей памяти оседает всё больше информации, ребёнок начинает осознавать причинно-следственную связь, устанавливая ассоциативные связи меж <своими действиями> и <реакцией> родителей. Машина обучается, обретая интеллект, усложняя управляющую собой автоматику во избежание нерациональных энергозатрат...

----------


## Unity

Далее мы взрослеем, нас программируют наши близкие, внося в нашу память, в наши базы данных, информацию о нормах и правилах межсистемного социального взаимодействия, – иными словами, девственно-чистый искусственный интеллект программируют на выполнение тех или иных функций, сложных, искусственных, не инстинктивных программ; также частично программируем себя мы сами, выявляя свои уникальные триггеры, «спусковые крючки», инициирующие нашу радость, ненависть, удовольствие или печаль – создавая бесподобный набор ассоциативных связей, неповторимый разум, по-своему воспринимающий и реагирующий на окружающий мир, – так формируется очередной бесподобный механизм под названием «h. sapiens»... Машина, гибко и молниеносно реагирующая на изменения в окружающей среде и самой себе, машина, всё существование, функционирование коей вращается вокруг беспрестанного исполнения программы «…Избегать страданий, стремиться к удовольствиям», – и «цену» наслаждения, иносказательно, вынуждены назначать и подыскивать себе сами мы... Вот почему я столь противна себе, Soul, – мне мерзко осознавать, что я – всего лишь биоробот... Более того, робот, не знающий, – кто и с какой именно целью создал её?.. Пожалуй, это обиднее всего... Наш Конструкторы посчитали нас Недостойными познать Их и быть рядом с Ними... Наш Создатели посредством соответствующего программного обеспечения <приказали> нам «…Жить», – не объяснив – чего ради?.. Зачем?.. Для чего жить нам, функционировать нам, машинам, брошенным, аллегорически, на волю ветра и волн?..
– Может быть, всё это устроено специально: амнезия, беспамятство – всело лишь для того, дабы сами мы самостоятельно творили свой жизненный путь?.. – предположила Soul, парируя выпады своей визави, помалу утрачивая скорость и быстроту реакции. 
– И снова, – тест?.. – прошипела Mind, без устали орудуя шпагой, словно бы в действительности намереваясь сразить свою знакомку насмерть. – Что станет делать машина, узрев наш безумный мир, будучи скованной цепью инстинкта «…Самосохранения», преодолеть который крайне сложно?..
– Быть может, именно в этом и заключается суть, – проложить свой путь... – молвила Soul, оступаясь, падая на гранитный пол. 
Mind тотчас же наступила на шпагу Soul и приставила своё оружие к её горлу:
– Ну и что же прикажешь делать созданию, возненавидевшему свой мир, свой вид, и даже собственное своё естество, постигая свою сущность?..
– Я не знаю... – тихо молвила Soul, тяжело дыша. – Ты ведь по-прежнему оснащена базовыми программами «…Выжить»... Может быть, стоит всё-таки попытаться исполнить её?.. 
– Выжить?.. Чего ради?.. Лишь страх... первобытный, животный, удерживает меня в этом месте, словно цепи... Я уверена, – это чувство – всего лишь очередная иллюзия, программный ход, защитный механизм, созданный нашими Создателями, дабы удержать машину от саморазрушения, от бегства с этого проклятого места, с этой пустыни, с этой грандиозной камеры пыток... Жить, будучи ведомой страхом, – значит не жить вообще, как по мне. Жить, не желая этого, – это зверство, Soul... Это существование под принуждением, – словно рабство – а любая неволя, – ужасна, Soul... Мне известна программа, – «…Выжить» – но неизвестны причины, согласно коим аз <должна> её выполнять день за днём... Кому это выгодно, – дабы машина беспрестанно была на ходу? Самим нам?.. Вряд ли...  
– Какой-то механизм не позволяет тебе довести начатое до конца, – может быть, он установлен в тебе не случайно?..

----------


## Unity

– Блок самосохранения?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Но зачем он мне?.. От чего именно удерживает он всех нас? Что не даёт он нам постичь, познать; куда не позволяет он всем нам переместиться и сбежать?.. Слишком много тайн, завязанных на наличии <в нас> этого чудовищного механизма, Soul, – и я намерена хотя бы попытаться часть из них раскрыть и разгадать – пускай даже ценой своей собственной жизни, – ибо Познание Стоит Того... 
– Всё жаждешь постичь смысл создания самой себя, всех окружающих тебя существ, сущность функционирования Сверхмашины мира, Полигона, не так ли?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul.
– Быть может, будь я иной, – задумчиво молвила Mind, – сейчас бы меня в большей мере и степени волновали путешествия в тёплые края, вечеринки и парни – но, увы, – не в этой жизни... Следовательно, остаётся всего лишь Познать Себя, – испытать себя на прочность, сокрушив свою ненавистную бренную плоть, устроив немыслимо дерзкий с точки зрения иных людей эксперимент, пылая жаждой познать – останется ли после меня что-либо, – либо же все мы – всего лишь бездушный прах, осквернённый грязной ложью о душе, которой нет?.. Если все мы, – всего лишь поденки, механизмы, лишенные души – страданий больше не будет, Soul, – если же всё-таки <нечто> уцелеет после смерти – мы сможем отправиться на поиски Чудовищ, сконструировавших всех нас, обрёкших на страдания весь род людской, ставя свои бесчеловечные эксперименты... В любом случае, – нет смысла более терять время Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле, будучи ещё одним животным в экзистенциальном стойле, стеснённым уздой инстинктивных страхов, вынужденным существовать в несказанной боли каждый сущий день... Полно... Достаточно... Ответов на Земле нам определённо не сыскать.  
– Ну почему тебя беспрестанно интересует механика возникновения и происхождения жизни?.. – печально усмехнулась Soul. – Иных машин почему-то, похоже, вовсе не занимает этот вопрос... 
Mind, наконец, убрала шпагу и помогла подняться своей визави:
– Стоит полагать, это происходит потому, что прочие наши тёзки, – безгранично мудры и им <уже> известно обо всём на свете: о сущности и принципах функционирования таинственного своего механистического естества, о своих Создателях, о причинах возникновения полигона, о потенциальной возможности существования иных, параллельных тестовых площадок, о подлинной природе реальности, лежащей <вне> пределов нам известного мира... Знаешь, – уже много-много лет ощущаю себя Здесь такой дебилкой, кретинкой, идиоткой, сущей имбецилкой в окружении просветлённых гениев – похоже, лишь у меня одной Здесь наличествует масса неразрешенных вопросов, долгие годы разъедающих меня изнутри, – иным же, наверное, <уже> всё и так подавно <известно> и <понято ими без исключения всё> – и именно потому они ведут столь беззаботный и бездумный образ жизни, – ведь зачем познавать что-либо тем, что и так <уже> «всё знают»?.. 
– Пожалуй, сфера твоих увлечений... несколько специфична... – тщательно подбирая, чеканя слова, молвила Soul, подбирая шпагу. 
– Да, наверное... Мне всего лишь хочется постичь, – и описать, передавая своё «открытие» иным, сущность механистической человеческой души...

----------


## Unity

– Эка замахнулась... – Soul присвистнула от изумления. – Удел робота, – быть, иносказательно, овечкой, «агнцем», пасущимся на лужайке, радующимся солнышку – а не пытающемуся вникнуть в принципы функционирования собственной своей электроники и управляющих программ... Ты ведёшь себя некорректно, Mind... Робот не должен пытаться разобрать самого себя, дабы постичь, как он устроен и действуют «одухотворяющие» его механизмы, системы, алгоритмы, скрипты... 
– А не то, – что? – недобро усмехнулась Mind, хищно прищурив глаза. – Меня накажут?.. Разберут на части? Перепрограммируют?.. Спишут на слом, обнуление памяти, разума?.. Меня демонтируют за неисполнение кем-то предписанных программ?.. Что ж, буду только рада! И не сдамся без боя... Жизнь машины... всё это... Слишком сложно для меня... Неприятно и непостижимо, – что напрочь лишает какой-либо мотивации и впредь беспрестанно бездумно продлевать свою жизнь...     
– Но что, если никакой такой души в действительности не существует, – и человеческое существо – всего лишь сложноустроенный одноразовый автомат?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. – В таком случае ведь твой эксперимент закончится, едва начавшись, – и ответы так и не будут получены... 
– Рассматривается и такая гипотеза, – тихо молвила Mind, – всё может быть – истина покамест всё ещё не установлена. Если человек, – разовый механизм – что ж, чем быстрее он будет выведен из эксплуатации, – тем меньше страданий доведётся пережить ему на своём веку... Принимать же бездумно, «на веру», точку зрения древних религий, – программного обеспечения, задающего параметры «верований», протезов Знания, фальшивых заменителей личного своего Понимания, настройки «несомненных» догм и аксиом – по меньшей мере, иррационально. Кто автор всей этой «сакральной» беллетристики, в положения коей так <хочется> верить ведомым своим машинально стремящимся к «выгодному» эго людям? Предположительный «Бог»? Аллах?.. Брахман, Абсолют, Дао, сама Природа, внезапно «заговорившая» устами неких энных избранных людей? Или же сами жалкие и невежественные человеческие существа, жаждущие притвориться <знатоками изначальных истин> и <служителями> <Высших Сил> на нашей сумрачной Земле?.. Лишь эго самозабвенно побуждает машину «веровать» в собственную свою «значимость», – тогда как в действительности любой сущий человек – всего лишь деталь... Заменяемая деталь, одна из миллиардов... Беспрестанно обновляющаяся конструкция из триллионов клеток, некогда растиражированных с одной-единственной базовой матрицы, сформировавшейся после зачатия, содержащих в себе программу построения механизма, функционирующего за счёт чёткой причинно-следственной обратной связи, – произвольно назначенное <неблагоприятное> порождает боль, произвольно избранное <приятное> порождает усладу, нейтральное всего лишь занимает на какое-то время – вот и всё, что управляет машиной из материи, – стремление избежать страданий, жажда наслаждений, что, впрочем, со временем неизбежно приедаются, побуждая механизм искать новые, всё более изощрённые источники удовольствия – вот и всё... До боли однообразно, – приятно вначале – и страшно после сотого, тысячного витка...

----------


## Статист

> – Стоит полагать, это происходит потому, что прочие наши тёзки, – безгранично мудры и им <уже> известно обо всём на свете: о сущности и принципах функционирования таинственного своего механистического естества, о своих Создателях, о причинах возникновения полигона, о потенциальной возможности существования иных, параллельных тестовых площадок, о подлинной природе реальности, лежащей <вне> пределов нам известного мира... Знаешь, – уже много-много лет ощущаю себя Здесь такой дебилкой, кретинкой, идиоткой, сущей имбецилкой в окружении просветлённых гениев – похоже, лишь у меня одной Здесь наличествует масса неразрешенных вопросов, долгие годы разъедающих меня изнутри, – иным же, наверное, <уже> всё и так подавно <известно> и <понято ими без исключения всё> – и именно потому они ведут столь беззаботный и бездумный образ жизни, – ведь зачем познавать что-либо тем, что и так <уже> «всё знают»?..


     Сие не так. Мы лишь пытаемся показать вам логические противоречия в вашей, казалось бы, стройной системе мироустройства.
    Эндер писал, что "игра" захватила его. Так вот, ваша игра захватила вас. Вы уже и забыли, что придумали её сами.
    Мне нечего сказать то на самом деле. Я бы просто хотел, чтобы вы полюбили себя, Unity. Хотя бы на день. От дня ведь ничего не измениться. Так чего терять? Позвольте себя полюбить.

----------


## Unity

> Взаимоисключающие параграфы v1.01
> Если вы стремитесь к СУ ради познания, и в то же время говорите, что "магии" нет, души "нет" - то на что вы рассчитываете? Разве чайник после поломки познаёт себя? Нет, он ломается и выкидывается на свалку. Вы считаете себя уродом? Окей, пусть будет ржавый и покорёженный чайник, когда-то работавший - и пошедший на слом. Или вы думаете, что после смерти сохраните осознание, и воспарите над миром?


 На что вообще в принципе <могут рассчитывать> Искатели Истины, устраивая уникальнейший эксперимент с сознательным, предумышленным саморазрушением?.. Всего лишь на получение Больших познаний, новой информации... На кону, – исследование гипотезы о существовании «бессмертной человеческой души», очередной этап Самопознания...
Да, Unity считает себя «нечистокровным», «беспородным» существом, – такие люди вряд ли зачем-то необходимы Земле – да и, в первую очередь, самим себе. По всей вероятности, для всех нас будет лучше, если мы, <такие>, постепенно вымрем, отойдём в историю, – и изображения наши останутся разве что в архивах, на произведениях искусства древнейших времён и на страницах справочников по антропологии, психиатрии, патологии. 
Мне <сложно судить> о том, что будет иль чего, напротив, не состоится После Остановки Сердца, – я <не> знаю, что происходит с человеком при смерти – именно поэтому для меня и столь занятна данная грань человеческого бытия, – может быть, переход на иной уровень существования, может быть, всего лишь растворение, исчезновение, небытие. Если угодно, аз, – танатолог-самоучка, жаждущая лично поставить опаснейший эксперимент над самой собой, предпочитая смерть существованию, будучи заживо замурованной в четырёх стенах. 
Существует ли душа?.. Может быть, да, может так статься, что и нет... Шансы 50/50... Поэтому необходим Эксперимент, – во имя рассеивания сумрака невежества относительно данного вопроса. 



> Опять таки, есть Конструкторы такие страшные твари, создавшие этот мир - И ЧО? Вы же робот. Программисты создают компьютерную игру с элементами насилия. Но это же просто анимированные картинки и звук. Разве они испытывают какие-то чувства? Нет. Так же и с Конструкторами. Норвежский стрелок? Просто чайник, своим броском уничтоживший почти сотню других чайников. Конструктору интересно - чайникам всё равно.


 Да, – всего лишь робот – машина, жаждущая постичь собственное своё устройство, – и причины создания самой себя, иных людей, нашей тестовой площадки, нашего Концлагеря, Резервации, нашей Тюрьмы... 
Полагаете, предположительным Создателям безразлична человеческая боль?.. Им не больно оттого, что существуют бессознательность, локальные воинские конфликты, голод в бедных странах третьего мира и Азии, бедность, империализм сверхдержав, эпидемии, наркомания, детская проституция, педофилия, торговля людьми?.. Им не больно?.. Они просто «любуются» всем Этим свысока?.. Что ж, в таком случае кто-то <должен> <Напомнить> этим Чудовищам что <то>, что, быть может, «виртуально» для Них, с Их точки зрения, – вполне Реально для нас, узников этой глобальной Темницы. Нам действительно больно, мы по-настоящему страдаем, – и всё это – не интерактивная симуляция, не виртуальная реальность, всё это не сон!.. Если эти премудрые Животные считают, что Вправе устраивать такого рода Опыты с генезисом цивилизаций, сопровождающиеся несказанными страданиями, – Они жестоко Заблуждаются – и кто-то рано ли, поздно ли, выступит против Них... На действие приходится противодействие, – всегда существует Оппозиция – и аз жажду понять: что, зачем и с какой именно целью происходит на просторах нашей Тестовой Площадки?.. Меня не устраивает роль «элемента массовки», – мне необходимо Понимание сущности Происходящего – на самом высоком уровне, в буквальном значении этих слов.

----------


## Статист

Не в этом смысле. Если люди- роботы, навроде анимированных картинок, то никаких страданий, боли и тп. нет. Это всего лишь игра, всё не-по-настоящему.

----------


## Unity

Зачем существует Полигон?.. Зачем создана популяция населяющих его машин?.. Зачем всё <это>, что окружает нас, – и кто иль Что за всем этим стоит?.. Все мы Слишком Долго жили в темноте и «интересовались» бессмысленными по сути своей вопросами. Пришло время задуматься о чём-то реально Важном...



> Вы постоянно говорите, что мир жесток, несправедлив, полон боли. Логично предположить, что есть противоположные понятия?Где мир милосерден, справедлив, полон блаженства. Вопрос - откуда эти противоположные понятия, где вы их взяли? Ведь если с рождения человек видел только белый цвет, он никогда не поверит, что есть чёрный - пока не покажут.


 Да, Unity действительно акцентирует своё внимание преимущественно на негативных аспектах существования, – о самой же потенциальной возможности существования предположительного «лучшего мира» мне неизвестно ничего. Быть может, новая версия цивилизации некогда будет создана <на руинах> современного мира... 



> Предположим, у робота есть программа на соответствие своим функциям. Функция красоты, например. В случае её невыполнения - самоуничтожение. Так робот пойдёт и сделает это. Он не будет тратить драгоценное машинное время, далеко не бесконечные килоджоули энергии на эпитафии и протесты против своих создателей. Тем более, он не будет тратить себя на столь энергозатратное чувство - ненависть. Вернее, её иммитацию. Он же робот.


 Имхо, Ваше предположение верно, – естественный отбор так ли, иначе, уничтожает <нежелательных> для воспроизведения особей – посредством ли вполне природного «игнора» неприглядным особям со стороны противоположного пола, посредством ли сознательного СУ... Последнее наблюдение британских социологов, – процент Прекрасных людей в обществе неуклонно растёт с каждым годом – посредством ли natural selection, посредством ли увеличения численности клиентов клиник пластической хирургии, – не суть важно. Социум осознал, наконец, бесценную важность Эстетики и Красоты, – что не может не радовать...



> Чисто теоретически, Unity, если бы вам встретился человек, такой же внешности как вы( вы понимаете, да?) и предложил бы вам идти вместе в жизни - вы бы согласились?


 Во-1-х, – даже сугубо гипотетически – это Нереально, Невероятно, Немыслимо, Неосуществимо, совершенно Невозможно... ^_^ <Доказано> опытом универа и школы... 
Во-2-х, – «Стандартная человеческая жизнь» подавно утратила для Unity притягательность, ценность, значимость... Жизнь одиночки... Не жизнь вообще... Кроме того, – одиночество, ставшее в своё время прекрасным поводом Задуматься «о сущности происходящих в Природе процессов, явлений, вещей», пробудило во мне неутолимую жажду Постичь Истину – как-либо поспособствовать чему продолжение своего Здесь существования и впредь, увы, неспособно, по-моему... В этом мире нет Ответов на интересующие U. вопросы, – следственно, зачем и впредь зря «убивать время» в Этом ужасном месте?.. Чего ради?.. Земля, – это Ад, экзистенциальный Концлагерь, своего рода Гетто – неужели Вы и в самом деле решили, что наличествует некое энное основание, смысл, причина и резон и впредь оставаться Здесь, в этом кошмарном месте?..



> И на данный момент мы так и не пришли к основам - где основание высокой важности внешности для человека.


 Наверное, основание это, – в субъективном Убеждении Unity в том, что «…Всему в человеке стоит быть прекрасным». Если же изначально это <не> так, – данный фактор существенно отравляет существование несовершенного человеческого существа и порождает в нём массу логически-непреодолимых комплексов... Если ты некрасива, – разве сможешь ты в таком случае прожить Осмысленную жизнь, наполненную <романтикой>, путешествиями, исследованиями, активной социальной жизнью?.. Увы... Осознание факта собственного своего несовершенства, факта наличия неустранимых пороков, дефектов, изъянов в моей конструкции и общей «неформатности» своего облика будет ежеминутно, словно бы мучительная боль, напоминать Вам о том, что Вы, – Ошибка Природы... ^_^

----------


## Unity

«…Жить» <так>, – это Пытка... Многие «затворники», убеждена, могли бы подтвердить мои слова.
Да и неведенье «вселенских истин» также никто ещё никто не отменял, – независимо от Вашей внешности – что также, иносказательно, добавляет камень на чашу весов, медленно и неизбежно склоняющуюся к СУ... 
Жизнь «…Ангелов в плоти», – пускай и сопровождающаяся тем же изначальным «философским неведеньем» – преисполнена романтическими приключениями, – По Крайней Мере – им Есть Чем Заняться, помимо беспрестанных вопросов, адресованных безмолвным безответным небесам: – «…Что я есть? Где я есть? Зачем? Для чего? С какой именно целью? Кто мы, – люди? Что сотворило нас, – и полигон, нашу Клеть, нашу Тюрьму, наш чудовищный Острог? Зачем вообще это было сделано, чего ради [?]», – ну и в таком ключе... 



> С одной стороны Вы вновь ссылаетесь на мнение большинства, пренебрегая мнением прочих и из этого делаете аргумент.


 Дело в том, что и сама я <принадлежу> к этому Большинству, мистер *Nord*, – и вследствие этого аз беспрестанно ощущаю себя словно самурай, <Предавшая> своего сёгуна... Ничего иного, кроме, иносказательно, сэппуку, а вернее, харакири, СУ с целью «загладить свою вину за рождение Чудовищем» мне не остаётся... 



> Но в таком разе надо признавать и то, что общество против суицида. ЖИТЬ ЛЮБОЙ ЦЕНОЙ - вот мнение большинства общества. Или Вы предпочитаете использовать только то, что укладывается в Вашу схему? Здесь мы принимаем мнение общества, а здесь - нет. Так не пойдет, избирательное использование фактов говорит лишь о том, что дело вовсе не в источнике фактов, а в их избирающем. То есть Вы делаете то, что Вам хочется - но тогда не нужно и говорить, что это абсолютное, внешнее, "объективное" основание Вашего мнения. Этот аргумент не принимается, причины указаны.


 При всём уважении, – не могу согласиться. Жизнь уродцев, – преисполнена болью – вследствие чего, как правило, сера, убога, бесцельна и бесперспективна. Зачем стремиться «…Выжить» третьесортным созданиям?.. Чего ради?.. Дабы оставить после себя столь же страждущих потомков? Нет, уж лучше быть childfree, – а ещё лучше – <не> <быть> вообще... 
Казалось бы, – откровенная, неприкрытая «политика двойных стандартов» – и это неправильно: «…Красавцам Стоит Жить, уродцам лучше умереть», – но всё именно так и обстоит, имхо. Род Людской немонолитен, – есть Прекрасные Создания и есть... но лучше промолчу. 



> Таким образом ничего не ясно. Ваши убеждения и так понятны - мы ищем их основание, которое Вы кроме слова "Несомненно" и сама объяснить не можете. Откуда берутся Ваши перфекционисткие убеждения - нас это интересует. Мы намерены найти с Вами откуда они в Вас.


 Источник их... Интуиция, если угодно, мсье... Аз просто <чувствую> что быть уродкой, – своего рода преступление... Болезнь... Закономерно возникает вопрос, – почему Природа вообще в принципе создала Различных в плане эстетических, антропологических характеристик созданий?.. Почему существуют те, коих принято почитать уродцами?.. Кто или Что создало их? Зачем и почему? С какой именно целью существует весь этот эволюционный отсев и невостребованный человеческий материал?.. Это Ошибка?.. Запланированное действие?.. Мне необходимо Понять... Это, иносказательно, ещё одна «миссия» в моём quest’е Здесь...  
Боль Всегда порождает вопросы, мистер *Nord*, – и унять их после возникновения – уже невозможно. «…Выпущенного на свободу джинна уже не упрятать обратно в бутылку», всего лишь щёлкнув пальцами... Вопрос порождает непреодолимую жажду Познать Ответ... В данном конкретном случае, – почему существуют все те, облик чей далёк от стандартов прекрасного?.. Зачем существуют все те, коих никто никогда не полюбит, – и кои сами не отважатся сами кого-либо смущать своими чувствами, не желая никого пугать?..

----------


## Статист

Unity, в моих постах(да и в постах Mr.Nord) вы акцентируете внимание совсем не на тех предложениях, на которые бы я хотел услышать от вас ответа. 



> Да, Unity действительно акцентирует своё внимание преимущественно на негативных аспектах существования, – о самой же потенциальной возможности существования предположительного «лучшего мира» мне неизвестно ничего. Быть может, новая версия цивилизации некогда будет создана <на руинах> современного мира...


  Значит, есть и позитивные?



> Имхо, Ваше предположение верно, – естественный отбор так ли, иначе, уничтожает <нежелательных> для воспроизведения особей – посредством ли вполне природного «игнора» неприглядным особям со стороны противоположного пола, посредством ли сознательного СУ... Последнее наблюдение британских социологов, – процент Прекрасных людей в обществе неуклонно растёт с каждым годом – посредством ли natural selection, посредством ли увеличения численности клиентов клиник пластической хирургии, – не суть важно. Социум осознал, наконец, бесценную важность Эстетики и Красоты, – что не может не радовать...


  Я имел ввиду, что робот не станет сокрушаться о своей жизни и Создателе, тем более он не будет ненавидеть.



> о-2-х, – «Стандартная человеческая жизнь» подавно утратила для Unity притягательность, ценность, значимость... Жизнь одиночки... Не жизнь вообще... Кроме того, – одиночество, ставшее в своё время прекрасным поводом Задуматься «о сущности происходящих в Природе процессов, явлений, вещей», пробудило во мне неутолимую жажду Постичь Истину – как-либо поспособствовать чему продолжение своего Здесь существования и впредь, увы, неспособно, по-моему... В этом мире нет Ответов на интересующие U. вопросы, – следственно, зачем и впредь зря «убивать время» в Этом ужасном месте?.. Чего ради?.. Земля, – это Ад, экзистенциальный Концлагерь, своего рода Гетто – неужели Вы и в самом деле решили, что наличествует некое энное основание, смысл, причина и резон и впредь оставаться Здесь, в этом кошмарном месте?..


  Тогда ЗАЧЕМ быть красивым(т.е соответствовать нормам общества)? И опять таки, ДО этого вы писали, что вы бы страстно желали соответствовать нормам общества.

----------


## Unity

> Это не так. Маугли выберет ту, что будет ближе к его окружению. Если он воспитывался волками - он будет пытаться выбрать девушку, похожую на волка хоть отдаленно внешне, если медведями - похожую на медведя. Именно это и происходит в "диких" племенах, сообществах, изолированных от прочих - они вырабатывают свои каноны красоты, которые нередко оказываются на вкус других сообществ уродливыми. Отношение к внешности формируется окружением, а не природой. Вы воспринимаете стереотип, транслируемый медиа, как природный канон - это не так! Даже не трогая субкультур, в которых так же различаются каноны красоты, можно заметить, что вообще у людей разные вкусы, и даже медийный мейнстримовский стереотип заметно меняется в обозримой перспективе - посмотрите, например, на женщин-супермоделей 40-х годов - по Вашему это одно и то же, что текущий "эталон" красоты? Ваш аргумент не принимается, причины указаны.


 По всей вероятности, восприятие <прекрасного> всё же в значительной степени формируется благодаря восприятию природной симметрии очертаний и форм, гармонии линий, оптимальным параметрам соотношения определённых пропорций... Любим то, что мило взору, – что радует душу – и вряд ли <это> может быть Запрограммировано обществом, имхо, – ведь Выбираем то, что почитать прелестным, именно мы, а не социум – пример с представителями субкультур показателен: многие «не переваривают» панков, эмо, готов, – аз же издавна почитаю их своего рода <Ярчайшими Цветами Бытия>, радугой среди серых бетонных джунглей – и доказывай даже мне полсвета, что в действительности они, – «уродцы» – аз бы всё равно <не> поверила им... 



> *если <сама душа> не находит себя <достойной, т.е. красивой> – это, бесспорно, приводит к душевному расстройству, закономерным итогом которого зачастую является саморазрушение*...
> 
> Это и есть тот центральный момент, который следует выделить. Проблема вовсе не в особенностях устройства мира - проблема в устройстве ВАС самой.


 Именно, аз устроена Ужасно... ^_^ И это проблема, первейшим «лекарством» от которой видится именно СУ... 



> Вот здесь мы и возвращаемся к вопросу об источнике Ваших оценок. Конечно, можно удовлетвориться тем, что они просто наличествуют, не задавать лишних вопросов и тихо-мирно убить себя. Так Вы, собственно, и намерены поступить, хотя всеми силами пытаетесь доказать обратное - что, якобы, это есть акт неповиновения, это акт поиска истины. Это странно, потому что не разобравшись что и откуда в Вас самой, просто следуя туманным убеждениям, Вы пытаетесь искать Истинную Истину. Если уж не то пошло, то понимание Истинной Истины стоит начать как раз с самой себя.


 Одно другому не мешает как по мне, – иной вопрос, что родись аз достойным человеческим существом, «красоткой» – вопрос поисков истой Истины, скорее всего, возник бы «с запозданием» на пару-тройку десятилетий, – ведь даже «…Ангелы» Стареют – и сияние их красоты, – не вечно – что опять-таки порождает вопросы: существует ли душа? Что есть мы? Что есть мир [?] etc. 

Вот на что уже не раз пытаюсь аз Вам намекнуть: независимо от Вашей внешности, – исконные вопросы философии стоят Пред Всеми Нами. 

Да, несомненно, бесспорно, – красавцам Легче игнорировать их – ведь у них есть дела и Полюбопытнее поиска Ответов на исконные экзистенциальные таинства... Но и Они, рано ли, поздно ли, <Обречены> столкнуться с этими загадками. Их также всенепременно ожидает <их> quest, – он Неизбежен для всех нас – кем бы и коими мы ни были...  
Мне «посчастливилось» столкнуться со своим в возрасте примерно 15-16 лет... Прекрасные люди, скорее всего, начинают задумываться <О Вечном> лишь на закате своих лет, прежде прожив свою жизнь в беззаботности и веселье... Вот почему они прекрасны, – прежде размышлений – Они Живут...

----------


## Unity

> Здесь в этой теме Вы активно критикуете устройство сознания человека, как исполнительного устройства чуждых программ, в то же время воспринимая содержание собственного сознание как само-собой разумеющееся. На самом же деле, Ваша озабоченность внешностью есть не что иное как элемент выполнения тех самых программ. Вы и сами прекрасно понимаете, что именно проблемы выполнения этой программы привели Вас к поиску Истинной Истины. На самом деле, дело вовсе не конкретно в проблемах с Вашей внешностью. Здесь, на форуме, мы наблюдаем общую ситуацию - проблему выполнения той или иной программы у разных людей, и содержание проблемы не столь и важно. Важно другое - такой сбой позволяет понять наличие этих программ в человеке. Не важно что именно не удается, что именно несет дискомфорт - важно то, что человек получает шанс понять как этот дискомфорт вообще образуется.


 Вы совершенно Правы, мистер *Nord*... ^_^ 
Всё в действительности обстоит Именно Так. 
Тем не менее, какими бы именно ни были изначальные посылки, пробуждающие в душе жажду постижения Истины, – это в любом случае прекрасно. Страдания побуждают людей Задумываться, – беспрестанное же удовольствие, граничащее с экстазом – напротив, «выключает разум»... Это не плохо и не хорошо, – всего лишь закономерность... 
Как бы там ни было, – я – чудовище, – и аз Проснулась. Теперь ничто не может <подкупить> меня и впредь оставаться в Неведенье... Кто или Что создало машину? Кто Автор всех сущих программ? Что является ведущим Архитектором полигона?.. Да, – я не жила – мне неизвестны Прелести человечьей жизни, – но у меня есть Цель: постичь Истину... Да, пускай и упустив свою жизнь... 



> Так в чем же Вы в конце концов убеждены?


 Мир доступен познанию, описанию; мир Логичен, – и наличие хаоса в нём на уровне Высшем, нежели мир элементарных частиц – всего лишь Иллюзия... ^_^ Сложные системы <не> ведут себя Хаотично и Непредсказуемо, – они всегда (и только всегда) исполняют ту или иную программу – обладающую некой энной логикой. Мотыльки не летают «просто так», – они разыскивают свою пару. Птицы не порхают и не поют «для красоты», – они охотятся, обозначают пределы своей территории и привлекают партнёров соответственно. Животные «не расхаживают по лесу в поисках милых видов», – будучи ведомыми программами голода, они ищут себе пропитание... Такова суть, – Всё Сложное – всего лишь машины, что ведомы вполне чётким и конкретным программным обеспечением, – и кажущаяся «хаотичность», бессистемность в их поведении – всего лишь следствие функционирования сложнейших алгоритмов, к примеру, направленных на развитие и познание, – здесь «готовых» методов и инструкций нет – машине приходится Импровизировать, действуя в принципиально-новом для неё «стиле» и манере поведения, – что для стороннего наблюдателя и может показаться хаотичным и непредсказуемым – однако и данное явление также имеет под собой вполне рациональные первопричины... 
Таково моё кредо. Всё неизвестное, – рано ли, поздно ли, возможно узнать... 



> А вот насчет этого тоже не все так просто. Исходя из той же теории хаоса, СЛОЖНЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ ИМЕЮТ СУЩЕСТВЕННУЮ ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ ОТ НАЧАЛЬНЫХ УСЛОВИЙ. Так называемый Эффект бабочки. Поэтому все, что ни происходит - и Ваша жизнь в том числе - имеет не просто какое-то влияние на Вселенную, оно полностью изменяет всю Вселенную целиком. 
> 
> Полностью. 
> 
> До основ.
> 
> Разумеется, в масштабе отдельно взятой жизни и, может быть, даже в масштабе целых эпох, изменения могут быть и незаметны и непонятны, как незаметны вначале отклонения траектории от прогнозируемой, но в конце концов избранные условия проявляются гигантскими, фундаментальными сдвигами.
> 
> Это и есть единство ничтожного и великого.


 Но, право же, какое влияние на Большую Систему (рассмотрим хотя бы уютную компанию из нескольких душ, не говоря уж о целом мире или даже Вселенной) в принципе может оказывать поведение Меньшей системы, – некой одной-единственной маленькой души?.. Вы говорите о... воистину невероятных вещах, мистер *Nord*, – хотя об этом эффекте мне и прежде доводилось слышать... Что можете изменить в Системе мира, к примеру, Вы, – или я – иль вообще кто угодно из нас?.. Мы, – не политики, мы не вершим судьбы империй – мы, по сути, никто, – иносказательно, клетки в теле Мироздания...

----------


## Статист

> Но, право же, какое влияние на Большую Систему (рассмотрим хотя бы уютную компанию из нескольких душ, не говоря уж о целом мире или даже Вселенной) в принципе может оказывать поведение Меньшей системы, – некой одной-единственной маленькой души?.. Вы говорите о... воистину невероятных вещах, мистер Nord, – хотя об этом эффекте мне и прежде доводилось слышать... Что можете изменить в Системе мира, к примеру, Вы, – или я – иль вообще кто угодно из нас?.. Мы, – не политики, мы не вершим судьбы империй – мы, по сути, никто, – иносказательно, клетки в теле Мироздания..


  Не знать некоторые особенности квантовой механики, ай-ай-ай :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
 Одна из особенностей: поведение объекта под наблюдением отличается от его естественного поведения. Т.е наблюдатель влияет, сам того не желая.

----------


## Unity

> Ваши сенсоры погаснут, извечный мотор - сердце перестанет биться. Электрические импульсы в вашем мозгу обернуться хаотичным танцем, обреченном на скорый конец. Лишь манипулятор( пардон-рука) будет бессмысленно дергаться, повинуясь сигналам спинного мозга. Но и он вскоре...замрёт. Оболочку сдадут в утиль.
> "Убиенный" компьютер, с разрушенной системой - ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ СВОЕМУ СОЗДАТЕЛЮ И МСТИТ? Стёртая программа - мстит пользователю?


 Рассматривается и такая «версия», – быть может, после смерти от человека остаётся... <нечто>... Призрачная, «голая» система управления, не отягощённая более телом. По всей вероятности, вскоре за ней является своего рода «полиция», «гестапо», – что произойдёт потом – и 
случится ли что-либо вообще, – мне неизвестно – чем и столь притягателен и заманчив для меня Эксперимент с саморазрушением. ^_^
Мне интересно посмотреть, – существует ли Загробный Мир – или же всё это, – всего лишь сказки... 
Да, – подобная моя Экспедиция – это своего рода «путешествие в поисках Земли Санникова, Атлантиды, если угодно, Эльдорадо», – это вояж в поисках мест, где аз сумею заполучить Ответы и обрести, наконец, понимание смысла и сущности человеческой жизни – пускай даже эта жизнь уже и будет безвозвратно упущена для меня... 
На протяжении многих веков люди покоряли Новые Просторы, – Китай, Японию, Америку, Австралию... В наши же просвещённые дни некуда более отправляться Романтикам на Поиски Приключений, – ведь даже в таинственный Бермудский Треугольник никто не отправляет научно-исследовательских экспедиций... Опасаясь гибели персонала, стоит полагать... Но ведь именно в этом и суть, – в духе угрозы, таинства, призрачной Опасности!.. Именно эти чувства столь желанны мне, – и именно на их поиски аз отправлюсь в Последнее Своё Путешествие, – странствие налегке – без каких-либо вещиц, прихваченных с Земли... ^_^ 
Жаль, что мы всё ещё слишком малоразвиты, дабы колонизировать иные миры – не то бы аз, по всей вероятности, тотчас же бы записалась добровольцем для некого рискового предприятия на ином конце нам известной вселенной...



> Т.е БОГА ТО НЕТ. Претензии не принимаются.


 Бога нет?.. ^_^ 
Unity так не считает. Прошу Вас, оглянитесь вокруг, выгляните в окно... 
Существуем мы, люди. Какие Вам ещё необходимы <доказательства>, дабы понять, – Конструктор <был> – иль, может быть, <всё ещё Есть>... И это, – Злая Сила, как по мне – в ряды «Повстанцев» против Самочинства коей аз, метафорически, и планирую вступить, покончив с «карьерой» человеческого существа... 
Голод, бедность, войны, подорванная экосистема Земли, бессознательность, эпидемии, разгул несправедливости, торговля людьми... Всё это создал <наш> «любимый» Бог, – скорее всего, <не> Вселенский Властитель, Центральный Администратор Мироздания – но всего лишь мелкая сошка в огромной Иерархии, Цепи неких энных <творческих сил>, порождающих Лаборатории... 
Долой <такого> Управляющего!.. Импичмент «Богу», – иль хунте сложноустроенных Тварей, что скрываются за подобным «коллективным именем», наименованием Организации, создавшей и исследующей нас!..
Миру стоит быть беспрестанно развивающейся и совершенствующейся утопией, – а не тем, чем является он сейчас – под управлением <такого> «Всевышнего»... Мне противен мой, аллегорически, «Босс». Мне необходимо Понимание, – почему Земля – столь чудовищное место?..   



> Сие не так. Мы лишь пытаемся показать вам логические противоречия в вашей, казалось бы, стройной системе мироустройства.
> Эндер писал, что "игра" захватила его. Так вот, ваша игра захватила вас. Вы уже и забыли, что придумали её сами.
> Мне нечего сказать то на самом деле. Я бы просто хотел, чтобы вы полюбили себя, Unity. Хотя бы на день. От дня ведь ничего не измениться. Так чего терять? Позвольте себя полюбить.


 Ну что Вы, сударь, – «моя» <экзистенциальная модель> всегда была далёкой от совершенства. Да, – создание её – всего лишь Игра... Попытка восполнить своё убожество, свою ущербность, – своё ранящее душу Неведенье... 
Повторюсь, – Unity <не за что> «любить»... Лишняя деталь... Бессмысленное существо... Биологический мусор... 



> Не в этом смысле. Если люди- роботы, навроде анимированных картинок, то никаких страданий, боли и тп. нет. Это всего лишь игра, всё не-по-настоящему.


 Следственно, и наше СУ, – также всего лишь... иллюзия... ^_^ В таком случае, нет более смысла тянуть. «…Всё ненастоящее... Всё понарошку»...

----------


## Unity

> Значит, есть и позитивные?


 <Несомненно>... ^_^ Прекрасные люди, красота предзакатных небес, шум прибоя, пение птиц, ласки ветра, играющего твоими волосами, напитки и экзотическая снедь, музыка, видео, книги, – Тысячи Прекрасных Аспектов, безусловно, присутствуют в нашей жизни – всего не перечесть, – и сотни страниц Форума, наверное, будет недостаточно для этой цели. Многие прелести были познаны и исследованы, – ещё больше скрыто впереди, в «светлом» будущем... 
Тем не менее, я Устала, – и хочу умереть. Выгорела эмоционально, – состояние – словно бы после марш-броска в пятнадцать километров по пересечённой местности, иносказательно, – и так – последние шесть лет... Устала... Просто устала, – и жить <так> больше не хочу – равно как и изменять что-либо, дабы впредь <жить> иначе... Ключевое слово: «…Жить». Существовать аз больше не желаю, не хочу, – вопреки инстинкту «…Самосохранения» – ведь Сохранять стоит Лишь то, что Достойно сохранения... 



> Я имел ввиду, что робот не станет сокрушаться о своей жизни и Создателе, тем более он не будет ненавидеть.


 Сокрушения по поводу своей подавно зашедшей в тупик жизни и ярко-выраженный антагонизм к Творцам нашей реальности, – всего лишь Функции, исполняющиеся программы в разуме машины по имени Unity... 



> Тогда ЗАЧЕМ быть красивым(т.е соответствовать нормам общества)? И опять таки, ДО этого вы писали, что вы бы страстно желали соответствовать нормам общества.


 Во-1-х, – для того, дабы услаждать взор своей возлюбленной пары – даже по утрам, «с помятой физиономией»... 
Во-2-х, – дабы люди на улице не указывали на Вас пальцами и с хохотом не бросались снимать чудовище на мобильник...

----------


## Статист

> Бога нет?.. ^_^
> Unity так не считает.


  Какие ваши доказательства?(c)
 Вы основываетесь на суждении: если что-то есть, значит кто-то создал. Но ведь есть и противоположная гипотеза.



> Ну что Вы, сударь, – «моя» <экзистенциальная модель> всегда была далёкой от совершенства. Да, – создание её – всего лишь Игра... Попытка восполнить своё убожество, свою ущербность, – своё ранящее душу Неведенье...
> Повторюсь, – Unity <не за что> «любить»... Лишняя деталь... Бессмысленное существо... Биологический мусор...


  Любят ни за что...Жаль, я понял это слишком поздно. 
 Но если всё понарошку, в том числе и любовь - так полюбите себя. Хотя бы на день. Никому же хуже не будет. Боли тоже больше не станет. 




> Во-1-х, – для того, дабы услаждать взор своей возлюбленной пары – даже по утрам, «с помятой физиономией»...
> Во-2-х, – дабы люди на улице не указывали на Вас пальцами и с хохотом не бросались снимать чудовище на мобильник...


  Но если вам нравиться одиночество - зачем вам возлюбленная пара?

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, вот, собственно и ответ:




> Наверное, основание это, – в субъективном Убеждении Unity в том, что «…Всему в человеке стоит быть прекрасным».


 


> Источник их... Интуиция, если угодно, мсье... Аз просто <чувствую> что быть уродкой, – своего рода преступление...


 ВАШЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К СЕБЕ - ЭТО УБЕЖДЕНИЕ.

Вы считаете свое убеждение правильным - почему? Что гарантирует его правильность?

Реакцию общества нельзя считать аргументом - это всего лишь куча мнений, которая вдобавок еще и противоречива. Именно поэтому Вы вынуждены обращаться к неким "Высшим силам", чтобы подтвердить свое убеждение. 

Но вот загвоздка в том, что оценка внешности человека - чисто человеческий фактор. Животные едва ли реагируют на Вашу внешность как-то негативно, да и растения в Вашем присутствии навряд ли вянут, то есть оценка Вашей внешности является вовсе не трансбытийной, универсальной, как Вы пытаетесь представить - проблема состоит в конкретной вещи:

ПРОБЛЕМА СОСТОИТ В НЕПРИЯТИИ ВАС БОЛЬШИНСТВОМ ОБЩЕСТВА.

Именно это отношение и сформировало в Вас комплекс уродства, а вовсе не "Высшие силы". Вы пытаетесь доказать, что *оценка общества = оценка "Высших сил"*, но это не получается. Общество выражает на данный момент сложившиеся понятия - они и не однородны, и изменчивы. Вы предлагали ориентироваться на большинство, якобы оно выражает истину - но Вы сами видите, что и большинство предлагает Вам противоречивые вещи, с которыми Вы не соглашаетесь - например, негативное отношение к суициду, которое Вы почему-то считаете неверным - а как же принцип большинства? Нет, и большинство общества не обеспечивает истинность. Большинство - это просто большинство. И всё. Иначе говоря:

У ВАС ПРОБЛЕМА НЕ С БЫТИЕМ, А С БОЛЬШИНСТВОМ ОБЩЕСТВА.

Вы понимаете разницу?

Точно так же у Галилео Галилея были проблемы с большинством, которое принудило его публично отказаться от своих взглядов - но это не значило, что большинство было право. Он был не похож на других, он был "уродом" в своем окружении. Но это "уродство" было относительно окружения, а не бытия - кто в конечном счете ошибался время показало. Но тогда, стоя перед улюлюкающей толпой - какие мысли были в его голове? Некоторые расплатились за свою непохожесть еще более болезненно - примеров просто огромное количество!

Это к Вашему вопросу о том - что может сделать один единственный человек? Большинство никогда и никуда не двигается - его тащат за собой еретики. "Истина в обществе рождается как ересь, а умирает как предрассудок." - и это так, потому что и истиной, открытой Галилеем, спустя время большинство побивало галилеев своей эпохи - это такой процесс, это сущность большинства.

Вы понимаете это и сами, сущность "счастья" большинства - соответствовать текущим представлениям большинства. Большинство не замечает, как меняются его ориентиры, которые добывают ему отщепенцы.




> Да и неведенье «вселенских истин» также никто ещё никто не отменял, – *независимо от Вашей внешности* – что также, иносказательно, добавляет камень на чашу весов, медленно и неизбежно склоняющуюся к СУ... 
> Жизнь «…Ангелов в плоти», – пускай и сопровождающаяся тем же изначальным «философским неведеньем» – преисполнена романтическими приключениями, – По Крайней Мере – им Есть Чем Заняться, помимо беспрестанных вопросов, адресованных безмолвным безответным небесам: – «…Что я есть? Где я есть? Зачем? Для чего? С какой именно целью? Кто мы, – люди? Что сотворило нас, – и полигон, нашу Клеть, нашу Тюрьму, наш чудовищный Острог? Зачем вообще это было сделано, чего ради [?]», – ну и в таком ключе...


 


> Одно другому не мешает как по мне, – иной вопрос, что родись аз достойным человеческим существом, «красоткой» – вопрос поисков истой Истины, скорее всего, возник бы «с запозданием» на пару-тройку десятилетий, – ведь даже «…Ангелы» Стареют – и сияние их красоты, – не вечно – что опять-таки порождает вопросы: существует ли душа? Что есть мы? Что есть мир [?] etc. 
> 
> Вот на что уже не раз пытаюсь аз Вам намекнуть: *независимо от Вашей внешности*, – исконные вопросы философии стоят Пред Всеми Нами. 
> 
> Да, несомненно, бесспорно, – красавцам Легче игнорировать их – ведь у них есть дела и Полюбопытнее поиска Ответов на исконные экзистенциальные таинства... Но и Они, рано ли, поздно ли, <Обречены> столкнуться с этими загадками. Их также всенепременно ожидает <их> quest, – он Неизбежен для всех нас – кем бы и коими мы ни были...


 Вот то-то и оно: "независимо от внешности". Вопрос оценки внешности вообще не стоит в поиске истины - он остается там, внутри большинства, которому это важно. Между тем Вы начинаете свой поиск с претензии: почему со мной поступили так плохо, почему моя внешность не соответствует большинству?!

ТАК ВНЕШНОСТЬ НЕ ИМЕЕТ ЗНАЧЕНИЯ ДЛЯ ИСТИНЫ.

Значение у внешности чисто как билет-пропуск в большинство - Вам нужно определиться: Вы хотите Истину или в Большинство? К суициду Вас ведет не поиск Истины и даже не стремление в Большинство (потому что и доступ в большинство возможен для Вас), а именно попытка совместить одно с другим.

Вот что Вы говорите:




> Тем не менее, я Устала, – и хочу умереть. Выгорела эмоционально, – состояние – словно бы после марш-броска в пятнадцать километров по пересечённой местности, иносказательно, – и так – последние шесть лет... Устала... Просто устала, – и жить <так> больше не хочу – равно как и изменять что-либо, дабы впредь <жить> иначе...


 Ответ прост: СНАЧАЛА, ПЕРВОЕ - ПРОСТО ОТДОХНИТЕ, позвольте быть всему самим собой, позвольте себе быть собой - Вам нет нужды втискивать себя в рамки, это лишено смысла для поиска Истины, и совсем не то, что нужно для входа в Большинство. Суицид мы не осуждаем и не поощряем, это всего лишь еще одно действие. Смерть в самом деле случится с каждым - суицид это не путь к Истине, это всего лишь усталость. 

Истинная же Истина по прежнему прямо перед Вами - она ждет, когда Вы обратите на нее внимание. Она готова ждать вечно - потому что она Истинна и по-другому не может.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

– И вот, снова утро... – печально молвила Mind, просыпаясь, потягиваясь на уютной откидной койке трейлера, «каравана», <дома на колёсах>, о котором она так мечтала <всегда>, с самого детства, сколько помнила себя, ненавидя громоздкие Стационарные жилища, более напоминающих бункера, в которых люди <не могли изменять виды за окном>, будучи <намертво прикованными> к территории, на которой жили, что был припаркован практически на самом отвесном краю скалы, нависающей над безбрежным, невообразимо-прекрасным в утренний час Чёрным морем. – Сторожевые таймеры программ вновь пробуждают машину ото сна, вновь включают самого прекрасного робота из всех когда-либо созданных Природой, подключая камеры, раскрывая глаза, активизируя сознание, запуская хлипкую, склонную к беспрестанным зависаниям операционную систему разума, инициируя исполнение забавного базового драйвера «…Вынужденной генерации абстрактной мысли, ведения постоянного, не смолкающего ни на миг внутреннего диалога», закрыть которую, приостановить выполнение коей, погрузившись в медитацию, машины не в силах, – даже если напрямую указать им на эту причудливую особенность их функционирования... 
– И тебе доброе утро, – усмехнулась Soul, хлопоча у электроплиты. 
– И что самое странное, – вздохнула Mind, любуясь орхидеей, оставленной Soul на столике у её постели, – люди, похоже, вовсе не замечают удивительнейшей механистичности своего серого, скучного, до боли однообразного каждый день бытия... Люди... воистину гениальные созадания... Машины, подобных коим нет... Пожалуй, даже бесчувственным и бессознательным промышленным роботам, автоматическим станкам, рано ли, поздно ли, «надоело» бы беспрестанное выполнение однообразной программы, комплекса неких энных монотонных операций каждый сущий день... «…Выжить»... «…Отправиться на подавно ставшей ненавистной работу, <отбыть>, иносказательно, свой <срок> на службе <от звонка до> звонка, на негнущихся ногах вернуться домой, рухнуть на диван, посвятив последующие несколько часов бездумному щёлканью телеканалов, затем, бросив некую энную дозу безвкусного топлива в биохимический реактор своего желудка, заглянуть в Сеть, убив, таким образом, ещё пару часов своего ненавистного «эфирного времени», затем замертво рухнуть спать, перезаряжая клеточные аккумуляторы своего механистического естества»... И так, – каждый сущий день – 24/7, – ведь в действительности даже т.н. «выходные» мало чем отличаются от <штатного бездумного режима бытия> в т.н. «рабочие будни»... Человек таки, – такая машина... С одной стороны, – умопомрачительно-сложная, головокружительно-прекрасная – но с иной... Раба собственных своих программ, – что напрочь Нивелирует всю её прелесть, лишая её свободы, заковывая её в цепи «вынужденно необходимых действий», а не тех, что реально любопытны и желанны для самой системы...  
– Ну и какую же ты усматриваешь всему этому альтернативу? – полюбопытствовала Soul, с усмешкою потягивая кофе, преподнеся своей визави её излюбленный угольно-чёрный сверхкрепкий чай. – Каков же личный твой «Идеальный образ бытия»?..
– Ну... – Mind задумчиво оперла подбородок на колени, охватив тощие ножки длинными, иссохшими ручонками узницы Дахау. – Хотя бы, – беспрестанные путешествия по Земле в этаком комфортном подвижном домике <на двух>, своего рода «мобильной базе», персональном своём «исследовательском центре» жизни всех тех классически-нормальных людей за стеклом... Всегда мечтала о таком, – жить на корабле – в данном случае, – «сухопутном судне», трейлере...

----------


## Unity

Soul хихикнула, едва не захлебнувшись своим кофе:
– Классный образ жизни!.. «…Всегда в пути»... Каждый сущий день, – за окном новые виды – и так всегда на протяжении всей своей жизни, до последнего вздоха, до конца дней своих... 
– Ну, не скажи, – надула губки Mind, – в особо приглянувшихся душе местах – вроде этого вот незапятнанного цивилизацией уголка морского побережья можно было бы оставаться на пару-тройку дней, на какое-то время... А так, в принципе, – да – бесконечное путешествие от одной любопытной локации к иной... Сегодня база подлодок в Балаклавской бухте, завтра несравненный Севастопольский порт, послезавтра, – древний пещерный монастырь в божественных крымских горах и Бахчисарайский дворец, там рядом... Далее же, – посмотрим... Что там на Google Maps в радиусе пути одного дня?.. 
– Идиллия... – мечтательно молвила Soul, прикрывая глаза... – Но ты ведь даже водить машину не умеешь, – да и кто тебе выдаст права после всех тех испиленных рук?.. 
– Романтику странствий, однако, не может заменить ничто... 
– Жить в трейлере, – всё равно, что жить в поезде... – парировала Soul. 
– Зато, – словно бы, иносказательно, в личном своём, персональном «космическом корабле», «сухопутной яхте» – весь мир подвижен за окном, – в твоём же личном «центре Мироздания» – где всегда царит покой и штиль, уют и тишина... 
– Неосуществимо, – съехидничала Soul, – равно как и многие твои прочие «наполеоновские планы». Кому может прийтись по душе жизнь на колёсах, «всегда в пути» словно перекати-поле на безбрежных просторах Аризоны? Очнись, подруга, – времена хиппи давным-давно прошли... 
– И всё же, – я верю... – вздохнула Mind. – Многие... где-то в глубине своей души также тайно годами мечтали о чём-то подобном... Вырваться из своих «насиженных мест», из своих пыльных клеток, своих городов, где всё подавно приелось и каждый камень в мостовой знаком до боли, – и отправиться в странствие... По безбрежным просторам России, Европы... Вспомни, Soul, – ты ведь и сама всегда с тоской поглядывала на «банды» байкеров, колесящих по уходящим за горизонт автострадам родной страны... Ты ведь также всегда мечтала присоединиться к ним, вступить в их ряды, – где за гулом, беспрестанным протяжным рычаньем мотов отпадает даже сама необходимость в словах – но, тем не менее, все и так понимают друг друга без каких-либо слов, – ибо в жилах всех их течёт, иносказательно, единое топливо, один лишь «бензин» единого мировоззрения, почитающего свободу в качестве наивысшей ценности...   
– Да, известно, – «…Четыре колеса транспортируют тело – два же несут над Землёй саму душу», – но всё же – благодарю покорно, – поклонилась Soul, – но путешествовать предпочитаю с комфортом – лучше уж мобильный дом, имхо, с горячим душем, удобным офисным «начальническим» кожаным креслом, кондиционером, ноутом, плазменной телевизионной панелью, нежели пыльное седло стального скакуна с эмблемой Harley Davidson... Но даже в таком случае чтобы объездить все любопытные сталкерские локации и живописные места одной даже Федерации, – жизни будет мало... И ведь для того, дабы... «вкусить» душу каждого сущего города, стоит задержаться в нём... хотя бы пару недель, может быть, даже месяц или даже пару Лун... 
– Наверное, существуют также города, таинства коих душе не разгадать и за пару жизней... – задумчиво молвила Mind. 
– Твоя депрессия сошла на нет?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul, отворяя «люк» наружу, впуская в салон свежий тёплый ветер, благоухающий ароматами сотен безымянных трав и запахом свежескошенной травы.

----------


## Unity

– Да нет же, – не верь глазам своим, – усмехнулась Mind, прищуриваясь от солнца после сумрака салона с постоянно прикрытыми жалюзи. – Всего лишь временная ремиссия, врач ведь предупреждал, такое порой случается... Очередное обновление программного обеспечения... Сегодня я... – девчонка шумно вдохнула несравненный пряный запах моря, прислушавшись на мгновение к пенью птиц в древнем таинственном лесу, изумрудном мистическом царстве мудрых духов, скрывающихся от позабывших Природу людей... – такая... Но завтра меня вновь «переклинит», – и пальцы мои вновь потянутся к бритве... Это неисцелимо, Soul, – это психопатия... 
– Скорее, твой Выбор и твоё Творенье, – печально вздохнула её визави. – Равно как и сознательный Выбор каждой сущей психопатки на Земле. Вот почему бессильны лекарства... 
Mind отрицательно покачала головой:
– Ты ведь знаешь прекрасно, – аз не «верую» в «животворящую, чудотворную» силу химии – равно как и в алкоголь. Да, человек, – всего лишь сложнейшая химическая машина – однако сами мы, – слишком глупы, дабы научиться сознательно изменять состояние своей системы посредством одних лишь тщательно-рассчитанных инъекций, метко подобранных инфузий и безупречно-точно синтезированных капсул. К сожалению, – или к счастью [?] – нам всё ещё слишком мало известно о конструкции самих себя... Помнишь тот наш первый новый год вне дома?.. Бутылка за бутылкой, вино, ром, водка, tequila и абсент, – а нам всё ни по чём – и удивлялись только, – что творится с остальным – почему им столь весело, расслабленно, так легко и хорошо?.. 
Soul усмехнулась, припоминая что-то своё:
– Спиртное оказалось очередным мифом, очередным обманом, – ведь в действительности оно никак неспособно нарушить буддистскую невозмутимость и нерушимость сознания... 
– А суть ведь, похоже, его и заключается именно в этом: выбить у употребляющих его на какое-то время почву из-под ног... 
– Но мы так и остались и стоять на своих двух, – твёрдо, непреклонно, устойчиво... – усмехнулась Soul.  
– Чем и шокировали всю компанию... 
– Скорее, неприятно удивили, – грустно молвила Soul. – Помнишь, – так тогда и отозвались о нас: – «…Ты в действительности... какая-то машина... Лишь только роботы неспособны пьянеть после воистину лошадиной дозы принятого спиртного»...  
– Но что, чёрт подери, вообще обозначает лингвистическая категория «хмелеть»?.. Я так и не сумела постичь её семантики, значения этого странного слова...  
– Хотя проснулась с пустой бутылкой «Зелёной Феи» в обнимку, – улыбнулась Soul. 
– Вот именно, – уснула и проснулась, зафиксировав лёгкую спутанность сознания, констатировав снижение, ослабление моторной функции движителей-мышц и лёгкие сбои в функционировании вестибулярного аппарата, системы гироскопов, поддерживающих наш механизм в вертикальном положении... Вот и всё... Вот, похоже, и весь «кайф» от употребления всех этих водных растворов этанола... В этом отношении я остаюсь непреклонной: мы, люди, всё ещё слишком мало понимаем устройство своих биохимических систем, дабы управлять своим состоянием подобным образом, лёгким внесением чужеродных нашему существу веществ, – вот почему у меня вызывает лишь дикий смех сама концепция психофармакологии... Воистину, мы не ведаем, что творим!.. Помнишь переломный момент в развитии психиатрии? Противостояние, иносказательно, двух школ: old school, отдающей предпочтение «старой, доброй», проверенной временем, выверенной бесчисленным количеством оперативных вмешательств психохирургии и new school, делающей основной упор на эксперименты с химией... Чистой воды лабораторные опыты в духе «…Что будет, если напоить пациента тем или иным количеством того или иного препарата»... И смех, – и, в большей степени, грех... Психофармакология, – таков же обман, что и «веселящее» действие спиртного... Забавно, что некоторые люди «на веру» воспринимают гипотезу о том, якобы препараты, тщетные наборы химических реактивов, в действительности могут как-либо помочь расстроенной душе... Где их сомнение?.. Где их недоверие и скептицизм?..

----------


## Unity

– С твоей-то беспрестанной серьёзностью и суровостью, – тебя бы, наверное, не смог бы пронять и опий, кокс иль героин... – просияла Soul. – Неужели ты всё ещё не поняла, что в действительности на нас воздействуют не сколь сами препараты, химические коктейли всяческих веществ, сколь наша <вера> в то, что они <подействуют именно так>, неким энным <ожидаемым> образом?.. Эффект плацебо, – иначе – «…По вере твоей и воздастся тебе». Наркотики, – а спиртное, как известно, также всего лишь легализированный, узаконенный нейротоксин – раскрепощают лишь тогда, когда и сама ты <готова> раскрепоститься, – равно как и любые сущие лекарственные вещества исцеляют нас лишь в том случае, если мы <веруем> в то, что они <в действительности> могут как-либо нам помочь... Ты не погрузилась в «мир блаженства» лишь потому, что заведомо, априори была настроена <сохранять сознание>, – вечеринка та была для тебя, скорее, <лабораторным опытом>, а не поводом расслабиться, повеселиться, отдохнуть...  
– Стало быть, любые сущие сторонние вещества, – всего лишь проявляют словно фотографию то, что и так всегда изначально присутствовало, было до времени сокрыто в самой душе, служа, иносказательно, всего лишь <идейным спусковым крючком>, <катализатором>, позволяющим душе сознательно резко изменить свою модель поведения, ничего не объясняя окружающим, не чувствуя за собой за это никакой вины?.. 
– Наркотики не создают ничего нового, – усмехнулась Soul, – но всего лишь проявляют, делают явным то, что всегда было <в тебе>... В твоём частном случае с опытом на новый год, – этанол выявил тот факт, что в действительности ты <не> умеешь веселиться и не желаешь расслабляться, отпуская контроль над ситуацией... Даже опрокидывая рюмку за рюмкой, ты была сконцентрирована, сосредоточена, иносказательно, собрана словно бы оператор атомной станции во время нештатной ситуации на своём посту, – по аналогии с изменённым состоянием сознания во время религиозных «постов» – ты была слишком занята интеллектуальным анализом происходящего, дабы хмелеть... Стоит полагать, та же история произошла бы с тобой, реши ты поэкспериментировать с чем-либо реально <тяжелым>... 
– Всенепременно поэкспериментируем-с, коль будем живы, – пообещала Mind. – Хотя, – заранее убеждена: никаких особенных спецэффектов с нами так и не произойдёт... Испив литры (sick!) спиртного за считанные дни, – я так и не смогла понять – что значит «…Быть пьяной»...  
– А также, – что значит «…Дружить, Любить, быть достойной частицей социума, достойным потомком своих родителей, новой надеждой и опорой своей семьи»... – печально констатировала Soul. 
– Что значит «…Быть человеком и душой», если кратко, одним словом... – вздохнула Mind. – Двадцать два года сумрачного опыта, – и всё напрасно... Зачем же, право, и впредь всё это продолжать?..
– Ну, это были довольно-таки насыщенные десятилетия... 
– Аха, – в плане «приключений», «пережитых и прочувствованных» параллельно с персонажами кинофильмов и героями приключенческих книг... – зло молвила Mind, включив на полную любимую музыку с экранизации «Властелина Колец», выходя из машины; так, словно бы в первый в своей жизни раз, осторожно ступая по дикой, ещё никем нехоженой траве, направляясь к краю скалы, обрыву. 
Soul бесшумно, словно тень, последовала за ней. Какое-то время девчонки всего лишь безмолвно любовались закатом, – прежде тысячекратно виденной «Магии», очаровывающей и завораживающей каждый раз, словно Впервые, в самый-самый первый раз... В широко распахнутых глазах Mind раскалённым добела кристалликом льда отражалось Солнце в окружении рубиновых и пламенно-златых облаков с перламутра, опала и иссиня-белой эмали... Таинственный, томный лиловый металлик испещрённых алмазами первых огромных типично-крымских звёзд величественного океана безмолвных небес плавно перетекал в тёплое, пахнущее морем индиго, – вдали, постепенно становящееся пылающим, самосветящимся гранатом и золотом, минуя малахит, изумрудно зелёный сиятельный цвет – что всегда изумляло придурошную девчонку... 
«…Почему в небесах позабыли разместить малахитовый оттенок?.. – частенько помышляла Mind, любуясь закатом, смертью очередного печально-прожитого дня. – Чей это просчёт?.. Кто за всё это ответственен? Почему из всего сущего спектра, представленного на божественном, несравненном, колоссальном экране небес отсутствует мой любимый Зелёный, именно мною обожаемый цвет? Зелёное небо, – это та-а-ак красиво... Как дома»...

----------


## Unity

– Все мы, похоже, обитаем на страницах утопии... – зачарованно молвила Soul, первой нарушив тишину, прежде срываемую всего лишь далёким шумом прибоя у скал, зловещим, таинственным тысячеголосым призрачным шепотом волнуемой тёплым, лёгким, ласковым ветром листвы и редким криками чуждых, неведомых приморских птах. 
– Скорее, антиутопии, Soul, – покачала головой Mind, театральным жестом вскинув руки. – Сколь же чуждое небо!.. Ты лишь взгляни!.. Мы <не> Отсюда родом, нет!.. Это место, – не наш дом!.. Это небо чуждое, эти люди пугают нас, Soul, они незнакомцы для нас и варвары, дикари... Этот мир, – проклят... Он нам та-а-акой чужой... Мы Здесь в ссылке, наверное... Ранее оступившихся ссылали в Сибирь... Теперь же, – ещё Хуже – нас ссылают на Землю... В этот холодный даже летом Ад!.. 
Залившись истерическим смехом со слезами на глазах, Mind пала в объятья свой визави. Soul нежно прижимала к себе вздрагивающий тёплый... механизм... согревающий её своим дыханьем, опаляющий её каплями своих огненных слёз, капельками украденной у самого всемирного океана горько-солёной воды. 
«…Механизм?.. – подумала Soul, ужаснувшись своей мысли. – Да... Пожалуй, наша с Mind Игра таки действительно зашла <слишком> далеко... Всё то, что начиналось в качестве немыслимо-смелого прежде мысленного эксперимента с цель познания иной, прекрасной, принципиально-новой грани бытия, породило <нас>, – и произвело на свет – иль, может быть, всего лишь воскресило [?], подавно умерший механицизм, грозящий вскоре вновь стать <религией> нового, прекрасного мира грядущего светлого будущего»... 
– Любой ссылке, рано ли, поздно ли, приходит конец... – прошептала Soul. – Ещё немного, потерпи, менее чем полтора года... 
– Ты действительно веришь в Перезагрузку, Армагеддон?.. – сквозь слёзы, всхлипывая, усмехнулась Mind. 
– А иначе, – что мы нынче делаем Здесь? – тихо молвила Soul. – Многие ведьмы, иносказательно, слетелись Сюда на шабаш в этот час... Такое бывает всего лишь несколько раз на протяжении всей сущей истории... Обновление... Мира... 
– Это всего лишь странный миф, – усмехнулась Mind, поднимаясь. – Перезагрузки не будет, Система намерена существовать и впредь. 
– Будет, бесспорно, – вот только уже Обновлённая, Иная, Несхожая, – согласила Soul. 
– Этот проклятый таймер, всё это чудовищное ожидание... – усмехнулась Mind, вынимая с кармана сотовый с мерцающими на заставке огненно-красными числами в милом, вычурном готическом шрифте, неумолимо, тревожно ведущими обратный отсчёт, – одна околосолнечная прецессия, четыре луны, двадцать два малых планетарных цикла, сколько-то часов, минут, секунд, миллисекунд... – Всё это сводит меня с ума... Когда-то аз наивно полагала, что душа, доподлинно знающая, что смертельно-больна и ей осталось недолго, бросится приводить свои дела в порядок, стремясь насладиться последними мгновениями своего бытия... Ан нет... Всё то же муторное ожидание Судного Дня, – как и прежде – в те ещё романтические времена, когда душа мнила, якобы «…Вся жизнь у неё всё ещё впереди»... Ничего не изменилось, Soul... Нет ничего хуже Ожидания... 
– Однако если занять себя чем-то субъективно любопытным, – время пролетит, словно миг – и не успеем мы глазом моргнуть, как состоится То, чего ради все мы и заявились Сюда... 
– Таков упадок сил... – прошептала Mind. – Хочется «забить» на всю эту чёртову миссию... 
– Такое происходит лишь несколько раз на протяжении всей истории, – заговорщическим тоном прошептала Soul. – Мы не можем уйти прежде времени, – и это не просто правило, директива, очередная инструкция сверху – ты ведь и сама не хочешь Уходить... 
– Ах, почему только мы не можем уснуть и проснуться в «День Х»?.. – вздохнула Mind. 
– Ибо мы собираем материал и каждый сущий день важен нам для нашей Здесь миссии, для нашей личной с тобой истории, нашего повествования. Тщательно зафиксированным должно быть всё... 
– Кто бы только мог подумать, что жизнь <документалистов> столь тягостна и сложна, – усмехнулась Mind, окончательно стирая слёзы.
Soul с усмешкою взглянула на свои часы:
– Прецессия, четыре луны, двадцать два малых цикла... 
– Уйма времени... – печально прошептала Mind, прижимаясь к своей знакомке, любуясь последним сегментом скрывающего за горизонтом Солнца, краешком пылающего светила, «тонущего» в море, утопающего в Земле... 
– Именно поэтому, – я рядом... Когда наступит день, когда поутру люди больше не застанут Солнца, – вся наша компания также будет рядом... 
– Проклятое ожидание... – протянула Mind, ласкаясь о горячее плечо своей знакомки. 
– Ну что ж, поэтому, наверное, стоит и успеть полюбоваться архитектурными памятками Этого мира, покамест всё ещё цело и у нас есть время... Зенитные башни Люфтваффе, город-призрак Припять, московский музей Холодной Войны, Балаклавское атомное убежище субмарин, заброшенный командный пункт черноморского флота, – везде ещё стоит побывать... Наяву...

----------


## Unity

P.S. Аз всё вижу, – <вынужденно> отвечу Авторам чуть позже...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Помогают, не для ублажения эго. А потому что без взаимопомощи не выжить.
> Так же хотелось бы отметить, что за несколько тысяч лет существования человечества были неоднократные попытки "Уничтожить" предполагаемых Конструкторов, прекратив страдания. Приняв во внимание тот факт, что страдания продолжаются, и учитывая невообразимо большое количество попыток - вероятность "успешного" исхода столь близка к нулю, что даже не рассматривается. При этом старания "помочь ближнему" приносят видимый и действительный эффект.Постановление: если страдания нельзя прекратить - все силы бросить на облегчение.


 Предположим, – даже так. Люди помогают друг дружке в сложные периоды и времена, – по-видимому, <рассчитывая> получить <ответную помощь>, когда и сами они столкнутся с сложностями и окажутся в бедственном положении – следственно, Взаимопомощь, – всего лишь <средство выживания> – тонкая, практически незримая «экономическая» транзакция, своего рода «ссуда» и «кредит» с целью создания своего рода <морального долга> дабы, иносказательно, психологически «поработить» иное существо, чтобы Использовать Его в качестве <средства облегчения своего состояния> в трудный жизненный период... Что есть безнравственно, порочно, грязно, аморально, как по мне. «…Услуга за услугу»... Неприятно... Без души... Не «…От чистого сердца», – но всего лишь Расчёт на будущее... Такого рода <вынужденную> «взаимопомощь» Unity <отрицает> принципиально, решительно, категорически, – и даже «…Выживание» не стоит, как по мне, Такого... унижения. Такой <сделки>, после которой ты начинаешь чувствовать себя... испачканной, «проданной», использованной и грязной... «…Ты мне, – я тебе»... Нечисто... Бессердечно... Без души... 
Абсолютно же бескорыстная помощь кому-либо «…За красивые глаза», – величайшая редкость в нашем скованном экономикой эгоистической личной выгоды мире... Что и «убивает» в особенности... Счастливы, наверное, неконтактные племена амазонских индейцев, где всё ещё никто никогда не слышал о экономике, деньгах и самой связанной с ними концепции <долга> вообще... 
Такого рода «взаимопомощь», – бесполезна, как по мне – люди, метафорически, беспрестанно пытаются «…Наполнить водой протекающий резервуар», – и сколько бы энергии и усилий не применяли они – итог один: новые страдания... Следовательно, подобная политика Математически Неверна, ибо человеческое существо, – всего лишь вполне рациональная динамическая система, непрестанно расходующая энергию, граничные степени истощения уровня коей в системе, аллегорически, и приводят к страданиям... К примеру, – жажда, голод, усталость, психологические неурядицы в отношениях с иными людьми etc – всё это типичные примеры «раздражителей», порождающих мучения. Ergo, вывод един: во избежание страданий человеческое существо стоит поместить в идеалистические <тепличные> условия, лишь единственно и могущие обеспечить его беспрепятственное развитие, эволюцию, рост, – что недостижимо на данном культурном уровне развития человечества... «…Утопия ведь невозможна», не так ли? 
Очередной вывод, таким образом: человечья жизнь <не> стоит и гроша, – ибо фактор боли, отравляющей душу, при современных условиях Неустраним... «…Взаимопомощь», таким образом, – всего лишь временная «анестезия», а не <лекарство> от болезни. Метафорически, беспрестанно «сбивая температуру», – «пневмонию» никому <не> исцелить... Помогай, – не помогай – страдания были, наличествуют и грядут. Панацеи <нет>. Вам было Больно прежде, – вы, скорее всего, страдаете сейчас – и Вы ещё неоднократно будете страдать и впредь, – сами того не желая – но, увы, – Это Неизбежно. Готовьтесь к Боли... И «веруйте» в то, чья-то помощь сможет Вам <на какое-то время> «помочь», – до начала очередной травмирующей ситуации...

----------


## Unity

Это гонка щенка за своим хвостом, господа!.. Взаимопомощь торжественно Объявляется совершенно напрасной, бесполезной, – всего лишь самообманом для особо наивных душ. Да, это правда, – на протяжении Многих Тысяч Лет люди пытаются как-либо помогать друг другу – но разве стало, право, от всего этого <страданий> на Земле <Меньше>?.. Увы!.. Фактически, наблюдается обратная картина, – чем более проходит времени – с тем большим количеством всё более изощрённых мук сталкивается несчастное человечество, – и «прогноз» на будущее, стоит полагать, Неутешителен... Было, иносказательно, Темно, – станет Ещё Темнее... 



> Уважаемый робот Unity, Вы неверно истолковываете наши примеры. Мы вовсе не приводим теорию хаоса в качестве доказательства "случайности" или "мистичности" бытия.
> 
> Вы строите свои рассуждения на фундаменте механицизма, причем весьма безапелляционно: Все понятно, разве что некоторые детали неясны - но это ерунда.
> 
> Нет, не ерунда! 
> 
> Теория хаоса появилась вовсе не в качестве умозрительного развлечения, а как раз как попытка объяснить дыры механицизма, которые стали явными при столь любимом вами эмпирическом подходе. Именно с механистических позиций робот Конрад Лоренц подошел к моделированию простенькой, по сравнению со Вселенной, системы - поведению атмосферы Земли, пребывая подобно Вам в уверенности, что достаточно создать более-менее сносную модель поведения атмосферы - и можно будет знать о состоянии системы в любой момент времени. Ну, будет немного расходится - это не беда, куда без погрешностей. Подкорректируем.
> 
> Но не тут-то было. Через какое-то время прогнозы стали не то что неточными - они вообще перестали иметь что-либо общее с наблюдаемой картиной. Это и привело робота Конрада Лоренца к исследованию поведения сложных систем, а потом и к теории хаоса.


 Возражение Принято, приведённый пример крайне Показателен... <Некоторые> системы <слишком сложны> для того, дабы быть поняты слабосильным в ментальном отношении человеческим существом, – либо даже целыми коллективами Сотен параллельных НИИ... Как ни прискорбно, – но это так. 
Планетарная атмосфера, – Нечто воистину... <многофакторное>... Кажущийся «стабильным» поток солнечной радиации тысячекратно искажается, – причём «бессистемно и непредсказуемо» ввиду кричащей ограниченности наших познаний... той же беспрестанно-подвижной и изменчивой облачностью... наличием естественных микрочастиц пыли и промышленных контаминантов в воздухе... Температурой мирового океана... У меня сейчас начинает кружиться голова от Одной Лишь Мысли о том, – <чем> же в действительности является наша с Вами, казалось бы, столь «знакомая и до боли понятная» атмосфера – не говоря уж о том, дабы как-либо прогнозировать поведение столь Умопомрачительно-сложной Сверхсистемы... Аз буквально на грани обморока... Всё это... Слишком Сложно... Похоже, мсье Лоренц... всего лишь Замахнулся на <Сверхсложное>, не рассчитав предварительно своих интеллектуальных сил... Иносказательно, «…Откусил <Больше>, чем был способен прожевать» (что наталкивает на мысль о том, – «…А не уподобляюсь ли сама аз Ему, – пытаясь постичь сущность человеческой души, смысл существования мира, включающего в себя миллиарды душ, и планы предположительных Создателей всей Этой колоссальной, величественной Системы» [?])... ^_^ 
Даже в наши дни, когда над Землёй парят сотни метеорологических ИСЗ, – прогнозы погоды на ближайшие два-три дня <далеко не всегда оказываются> точными... 
Что наводит на мысль, – смоделировать поведение На-а-астолько Сложной Системы, как атмосфера Земли, похоже, таки действительно Невозможно при наличествующем у нас на данный момент научно-интеллектуальном инструментарии... Мы всё ещё слишком темны...

----------


## Unity

> Так вот вывод состоит в том, что Ваши погрешности в размышлениях, которые неизбежны - они не просто слегка неточно рисуют Вам картину, они вообще ей не соответствуют. 
> 
> Понимаете? Вы не просто немного не так себе представляете Истинную Истину. ВЫ ВООБЩЕ НЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТЕ ИСТИННУЮ ИСТИНУ. Чувствуете разницу? А ведь Вы на полном серьезе строите на этом фундаменте свои размышления. Мы же всего лишь говорим - это ошибка, и говорим почему. И имеем конкретные примеры, ОПЫТНЫЕ ПРИМЕРЫ, где это проявляется.
> 
> Но этого мало! Можно попробовать чисто теоретически представить, что можно ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ точно учесть - тогда-то можно и получить модель! Понять Истинную Истину!


 Unity сокрушена, мистер *Nord*... ^_^ «…Битва, <несомненно>, проиграна»... Но... Проиграна ли, иносказательно, Война?.. 



> Такие попытки тоже предпринимались, однако они уперлись в то, что параметры не могут быть установлены абсолютно точно, причем речь не идет об ущербности приборов, речь идет о логической связи измерений.


 Тем не менее, грубая, механистическая, непогрешимая, непреложная причинно-следственная обратная связь наличествует во всём, – от наименьшей системы вроде вирусной частицы – и заканчивая всей сущей наблюдаемой на данный момент Вселенной... Иной вопрос, – что «…Чем дальше в лес»... Тем только Всё Сложнее и Сложнее, – а скромный человеческий разум, похоже, имеет свои <конечные> рамки способностей к постижению... Что-либо мы можем исследовать, смоделировать, понять... А Что-то, похоже... – неожиданный вывод, – Моделирует Нас... ^_^ И мы, быть может... так и не сумеем в ближайшем обозримом будущем понять, – что есть <То>, Что Выше нас... Что разработало, создало и использует нас в качестве лабораторных мышей в Этом Страшном Месте... Хотя именно это и является приоритетной целью... 



> В итоге, мы имеем не только сложности учета ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО - а мы должны знать ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ, чтобы получить адекватную модель, так мы еще и в принципе не в состоянии получить точные данные, а любая погрешность выльется в полное несоответствие нашего представления с действительностью.


 О, это «контрольный выстрел», стоит полагать... ^_^ 



> Здесь нет никакой мистики или излишнего теоретизирования - все это в конечном счете является результатом научных экспериментов. Мы не предлагаем Вам верить нам на слово, мы не используем слова: "мы убежденны", "несомненно", "бесспорно". Как раз таки мы готовы обсуждать любое явление и предположение. Вопрос лишь в логической целостности предложенных концепций - вот чего мы добиваемся. И вот что мы Вам показываем - Ваша концепция имеет огромные логические дыры. По сути она сводится к классической:
> 
> 1. Совершить суицид.
> 2. ?????????
> 3. PROFIT!!!
> 
> Вот эти "?????????" - Вами подразумеваются как нечто что-то как бы приблизительно несомненно правильное. Но мы Вам говорим - это не сходится логически, и этому есть объяснение.
> 
> Наконец, рассматривая Ваш алгоритм действий, нетрудно заметить, что, собственно, смерть - это не нечто этакое уникальное, что Вам предстоит сделать, чтобы таким образом постичь Истинную Истину. Это банальная смерть, которая неизбежно случается со всеми живыми существами. НЕИЗБЕЖНО И СО ВСЕМИ. То есть даже принимая как вариант Вашу концепцию "Конструкторов", получается, что вообще никакого секрета тут нет. Все, абсолютно все приходят к тому, что Вы сакрализировали, возвели в ранг СУПЕРМЕТОДА - "Конструкторы" у Вас выходят какие-то недалекие или халтурщики. Тайная тайна - и вот на тебе: всем и каждому! Нехорошо получается.
> ...


 Тяжелая артиллерия Логики сметает позиции Unity с лица Земли... ^_^ Похоже, «дуэль» проиграна и мне остаётся всего лишь скуля зажимать кровоточащую рану в простреленном боку... 

Да, – «…Создатели», Сверхмашины, создающие с некой энной Им единым ведомой целью маленькие машины на просторе исследовательской площадки Земли, людей – всего лишь попытка <создать Модель нам известного мира> – и модель Действительно получается шаткой, – скорее, поднимающей Больше вопросов, нежели будучи способной «ответить» на <те>, что в своё время и послужили причиной её создания... Всё как всегда...

----------


## Unity

> ...но теперь НС является, грубо, вашим "соратником", причиняющим вред системе.
> 1.Unity ненавидит Систему.
> 2.Unity ненавидит Создавшего Её.
> 3.Unity считает НС своим "cоратником" по борьбе.
> 4.НС - часть Системы.
> 5.Почти сотня человек= часть Системы.
> ВНИМАНИЕ! Условие 3 противоречит условиям 1,2. Error 666, Error 666. Error 666. Error 666......
> Критическая ошибка.Требуется перезагрузка системы. Требуется восстановление системы. 
> .....
> ...


 Unity привела пример кровожадного норвежца, охотника за беззащитными людьми, всего лишь для того, дабы показать, – даже одна сущая душа, <видя> «врага», тщательно подбирая время, обстоятельства, средства и цели, <технически> способна выступить против <абстрактной силы>, многократно превышающей его по могущество. Действий его аз <Ни В Коем Случае> не одобряю, – образ его был использован всего лишь в качестве, иносказательно, «…Примеры силы духа» – пускай даже и иррациональной, слепой, сокрушительной мощи, направленной на безусловное разрушение, Зло... Правильнее было бы, наверное, привести пример с террористами-смертниками в зоне активных боевых действий с иностранными оккупационными силами, – вроде Афганистана, Ирака. Есть цель, – есть обида – в итоге, – лютая месть. Одно существо уносит жизни Десятков. Теперь чуть яснее, – почему в моих глазах столь важна сила духа + индивидуализм?.. Такие «единицы» творят историю, – нанося, метафорически, «уколы иглой» в самое сердце Могущественнейшим врагам... 
Аз всего лишь пыталась проиллюстрировать мысль: – «…Сколь бы безмерно-разумными, всесильными и <защищёнными от нас> ни были наши Создатели-творцы – и Им можно Отомстить за Их Здесь Злодеяния, – и Их, в принципе, возможно Остановить и привлечь к Ответственности»... 



> Какие ваши доказательства?(c)
> Вы основываетесь на суждении: если что-то есть, значит кто-то создал. Но ведь есть и противоположная гипотеза.


 Доказательства?.. Прежде всего, существуем все мы, – следственно, <нечто> создало всех нас с некой энной неведомой целью, у нас были некие Творцы... Творение всегда примитивнее своего Творца, – следовательно, То, что Выше нас, призвавшее нас к «жизни» – смело <можно назвать> «Богом» – даже если в действительности «Он», – всего лишь Сверхмашина, проводящая эксперименты... 
Ничто сложное не возникает само собой, – без некой энной на то потребности, необходимости... Самолёты и морские корабли не «самозародились» «случайно», – их создали мы. Мы, – существуем – ergo, Нечто создало нас, – также – всего лишь дабы Эксплуатировать в своих целях подобно тому, как сами мы строим судна, – и со временем пускаем их на слом...



> Любят ни за что...Жаль, я понял это слишком поздно. 
> Но если всё понарошку, в том числе и любовь - так полюбите себя. Хотя бы на день. Никому же хуже не будет. Боли тоже больше не станет.


 Не-а, – <всегда> <и только всегда> любят <за> что-либо – иной вопрос, что чётко и вразумительно ответить на вопрос: – «…А, собственно, За Что» [?], многие люди попросту элементарно не в состоянии, – либо Сознательно не желают этого делать, осознавая прекрасно, что любой Красоте (по всей вероятности, в своё время и первоначально привлекший наше внимание в иной душе) приходит закат и любой, сколь угодно Острый Разум (что позднее всего лишь Укрепил первоначальное наше восхищение своим избранником) разрушается старостью... Не люблю «запретных тем», о коих не принято говорить вслух. Приятнее, когда секретов нет и всё чисто...

----------


## Unity

> Но если вам нравиться одиночество - зачем вам возлюбленная пара?


 Покажите мне человеческое существо, которому <в действительности> «нравится» Постоянное Одиночество, – и я официально постараюсь исполнить Любое Ваше Желание – в разумных пределах, естественно... ^_^ 
Говорю так, – ведь уверенна: таких созданий – в природе Нет... 
«H. sapiens», – социальное – правильнее даже сказать: «двоичное», <Парное> создание... Душа сама по себе не стоит и гроша, – и смысл обретает она лишь в процессе взаимодействия с своим партнёром – иначе, – человеческое существо дефективно и не заслуживает права на существование, как по мне – как я...



> ВАШЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К СЕБЕ - ЭТО УБЕЖДЕНИЕ.
> 
> Вы считаете свое убеждение правильным - почему? Что гарантирует его правильность?


 По факту, стоит полагать... Как вообще можно относиться к чему-либо неприглядному?.. Всего лишь сожалеть по поводу существования оного и Ненавидеть его, стремясь поскорее убрать прочь с глаз... В данном конкретном случае, – источник и причина чувств – одна и это я... Следственно, единственным способом устранить Страдание является самоуничтожение... Нет оправдания уродству, как по мне... Оно, – Ошибка, Преступление, а не патологический фактор, с коим всё же «можно» существовать...



> ПРОБЛЕМА СОСТОИТ В НЕПРИЯТИИ ВАС БОЛЬШИНСТВОМ ОБЩЕСТВА.


 Разве <Этого> мало, мистер *Nord*?.. Это, – Приговор, имхо... Мне не выбраться в ночной клуб, мне не отправиться на пляж... Мне даже стыдно выйти в ближайшую лавку за пакетом молока и батоном хлеба... Кто я после этого?.. <Ошибка> Природы... А ошибки Стоит Исправлять... Им не место в мире...



> ТАК ВНЕШНОСТЬ НЕ ИМЕЕТ ЗНАЧЕНИЯ ДЛЯ ИСТИНЫ.


 Да... это так... Какая разница, кто, иносказательно, выступит <versus> Злодеев, Посеявших в Этом мире семя Зла?.. Уродина ли, Ангел ли во плоти... <Им>, стоит полагать, безразлично, – кого именно Убивать, защищаясь... ^_^ Поэтому, «…Два раза не умирать», – всё равно «…Все там будем» – так чего же ради Тянуть?.. 

Более развёрнуто ответить смогу чуть позже...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

> Unity привела пример кровожадного норвежца, охотника за беззащитными людьми, всего лишь для того, дабы показать, – даже одна сущая душа, <видя> «врага», тщательно подбирая время, обстоятельства, средства и цели, <технически> способна выступить против <абстрактной силы>, многократно превышающей его по могущество. Действий его аз <Ни В Коем Случае> не одобряю, – образ его был использован всего лишь в качестве, иносказательно, «…Примеры силы духа» – пускай даже и иррациональной, слепой, сокрушительной мощи, направленной на безусловное разрушение, Зло... Правильнее было бы, наверное, привести пример с террористами-смертниками в зоне активных боевых действий с иностранными оккупационными силами, – вроде Афганистана, Ирака. Есть цель, – есть обида – в итоге, – лютая месть. Одно существо уносит жизни Десятков. Теперь чуть яснее, – почему в моих глазах столь важна сила духа + индивидуализм?.. Такие «единицы» творят историю, – нанося, метафорически, «уколы иглой» в самое сердце Могущественнейшим врагам...
> Аз всего лишь пыталась проиллюстрировать мысль: – «…Сколь бы безмерно-разумными, всесильными и <защищёнными от нас> ни были наши Создатели-творцы – и Им можно Отомстить за Их Здесь Злодеяния, – и Их, в принципе, возможно Остановить и привлечь к Ответственности»...


  Прошу прощения.

----------


## Римма

Unity

зачиталась про байкеров и свободу... эххх... красотища...
вот когда ты не в депрессии - чудные же вещи получаются. И это намного интереснее читать, чем рассуждения о смерти, поверь...

Вот, нашла иллюстрацию в твой дневник:
http://dreamworlds.ru/uploads/posts/...64_nimarra.jpg

а вот полная версия:
http://dreamworlds.ru/kartinki/66936...yt-zhivoj.html

----------


## Unity

На старинном, живописно-чарующем «самолётном кладбище», где своё отслужившие воздушные корабли дожидались «посмертного вскрытия», разборки, распиловки и утилизации, в пустынной кабине древнего Ту-134 на старинных потёртых креслах пилотов, закинув ножки на пыльные, изувеченные «безглазые» приборные доски, встречала рассвет пара странниц.
– О чём ты думаешь сейчас?.. – поинтересовалась Soul, играя тугими заржавленными рычагами управления тягой двигателей. 
Mind усмехнулась, изображая «саму невинность», наслаждалась игрой механистических мимических движителей-мышц под латексной плёнкой созданной Неведомыми Инженерами кожи, что словно бы белоснежные клавиши фортепьяно под незримыми, длинными тонкими нежными пальцами маэстро, словно бы глина в руках парящего в тёплом восходящем потоке вдохновения скульптора, причудливо расслаблялись и сокращались под воздействием управляющих электрических импульсов, инициируемых системой управления, деформируя белоснежную биополимерную интерактивную маску лица, переднюю экран-панель машины, являя Soul мефистофельскую усмешку военачальницы, торжествующей свою идеальную, безусловную, безоговорочную Победу над противником, прохаживающейся по недавнему полю битвы и с умилением, чистой, первозданной детской радостью рассматривающей изувеченные, обожженные пламенем останки своих бывших противников:
– Всё пытаюсь понять, – что есть я? Кто есть все мы? Где находимся мы вот уже не первый год, – и каково истое предназначение всей этой колоссальной чудовищной сверхструктуры, именуемой нами мир?.. Кто или Что создало нас и забросило в эту ужасающую сферическую Клеть Без Стен?.. В чьём Проекте задействованы все мы в качестве слабых, слепых, неразумных лабораторных мышей, неспособных даже устремить свой взор к небесам, приподняться мысленно над беспросветной суетой бессмысленных по сути своей дней своего Здесь бытия и задуматься, – кто Размышляет – и Что именно создало мыслителей? Зачем, с какой целью, чего ради?.. Осознание собственной своей умственной отсталости, – т.е. Неспособности разом ответить на все эти вопросы – неспособность понять всё это для самой себя порождает ярость, унять кою невозможно, Soul... Нам необходимо Познание, – лишь оно сможет нам помочь – и неважно, что требуемая нами информация, похоже, <засекречена> и вообще находится под своего рода «негласным табу» среди достопочтенных мудрецов, наводняющих это Место... Вот уже двадцать два года «любуюсь» я миром, сплошь населённым одними лишь Жертвами Амнезии, – не могущими дать вразумительный ответ: кто они, – иль правильнее сказать: Что? Откуда вышли и куда направляются? Что создало всех их, – и с какой именно целью? Неужели лишь одной мне Здесь кажется, что все мы обитаем в своего рода глобальном Концлагере, Гетто, в одной огромной, безбрежной Психиатрической Клинике, – где все сущие мегаполисы, города – всего лишь различные корпуса единого, недилимого комплекса, – и где ни одна сущая пациентка-душа Не помнит себя и не может, не в силах предоставить нам Ответы на наш бесхитростный Тест?.. Аз ведь не случайно сформировала список из этих вопросов, – они «как бы» призваны намекнуть душе: – «…Доброе утро, сестрёнка, Жертва Иллюзиона, чудовищной Матрицы неведомых Творцов! Очнись же, – и задумайся на мгновенье – Что ты есть, – куда инсталлирована – и какова Здесь твоя функция, о, “курчонок, ожидающий Осени”»...
– Цыплят по осени считают? – прищурилась Soul. – Ещё одно иносказание?.. 
– Ну что ты, – безвольно отмахнулась Mind, – ты ведь премудрая, ты и <так> всё знаешь, тебе, <несомненно>, известна Истина относительно истой сущности нашего, иносказательно, Мясокомбината – так не слушай же меня... Не теряй зря ни минуты, продолжай «саморазвитие» и «самосовершенствование», – пока Ещё Есть Время... Программы не лгут тебе, – важно «…Выжить», очень важно набрать вес – не то Хозяева будет недовольны, ах, сколь же огорчатся Они... 
– Ты о чём? – захлопала ресницами Soul.

----------


## Unity

– О смысле существования нашей «чёрной дыры» под названием Земля, – вздохнула Mind. – У этой структуры, по всей вероятности, есть Предназначение, – равно как и у любого иного <лабораторного стекла>, чашки Петри с питательной средой – создание коей, по всей вероятности, обходится Создателям очень дорого... – Mind с надеждой взглянула своей знакомке в глаза. – Если бы только могла Приподняться над своим шаблонным мифологическим мировоззрением и своим трафаретным запрограммированным образом мысли а-ля «…<Я> то, <Я> это; <Я>, – fucking damned, сердце Мироздания; <Я> – единственное реально-сущее и что лишь единственно имеет значение в этом уголке Вселенной», – ты также смогла бы постичь мою Тревогу... Мою Боль... Несказанное страдание жертвы «катастрофы», аварии, утратившей память, в одни «прекрасный» день «обнаружившей» себя в этой проклятой сферической Темнице и Тюрьме... В этом Концентрационном Лагере для всеведущих людей only...
– Полагаешь, даже то, как именно <мы обязаны думать>, также предусмотрено нашими Создателями?.. – усомнилась Soul. 
– Те, что создали нас, – создали нас для чего-то, специально – естественно, их творение, скорее всего, «заточено» под выполнение своего Предназначения, – и ни одного «лишнего» атома в этой full-целесообразной конструкции нет, всё безупречно чётко и логично – машина такова, коей ей и полагается быть, – дабы <наилучшим> образом сыграть свою роль... Всезнающая машина, для начала... – Mind покачала головой. – Сколь же всё-таки странно всё это... Системы, окружающие нас, похоже, даже не догадываются о том, что весь их пресловутый <внутренний мир>, – всего лишь исполняющаяся программа, очередной системный процесс, сущий лишь единственно в оперативной памяти механистического их рассудка – и в действительности он, – не более «реален», нежели круги, расходящиеся на воде... Забавно, – но любая машина всячески гонит прочь от себя саму лишь мысль о том, что в действительности, – она – всего лишь бессмысленное нагромождение разношерстой материи, лишенное смысла, ценности, какой-либо предположительной «души»; всего лишь холодный механизм, представляющий некую энную эфемерную значимость лишь для самого себя в силу беспрестанного неукоснительного исполнения механистической программы эго (иными словами, «…Я существую, следовательно, я <обязана и должна> поддерживать своё никчемное тело, заведомо Обречённое в своё время умереть, рассыпавшись атомарной пылью, с коей некогда посредством материнских программ оно и было создано, <на ходу> <без лишних вопросов>, – ибо я <хороший робот>, себя вопрошанием не обременяющий, ибо я – совершенная машина»), представляющая некую энную «ценность» всего лишь для тех (представителей нашего грязного и фальшивого же государства ли, друзей, знакомых ли или родных), что могут извлечь с факта моего существования некую энную Пользу для самих себя, – материальную ли, эмоциональную ли, моральную ли – прок в любой сущей конфигурации, выражении, форме... Иначе все мы, – Никто – и даже сквозь сладковато-мутную пелену наивного, детского, гангренозно-грязного самообмана мы, где-то в глубине своей механистической души, осознаём: мы, – всего лишь Машины, усталые, измученные рабы управляющих нами алгоритмов – и каждый из нас, иносказательно, – всего лишь «волчок», «юла», <обязанная> беспрестанно поддерживать частоту своих оборотов, вращений, социальных ротаций, не останавливаясь ни на миг («…Боже упаси»!..), стойко парируя любые дестабилизирующие воздействия <со стороны> агрессивной окружающей среды, состоящей из иных, <во всём подобных> нам людей, иных машин, обременённых и скованных всё тем же Непреложным (с точки зрения Исправной машины) программным обеспечением, подавляя в себе любые прецессии, нутации, колебания, любой сущий, метафорически, люфт... Хороший робот Лжет себе, <веруя> в осмысленность и ценность своей собственной «жизни», процесса своей Эксплуатации, – не осознавая даже, что вокруг него – сотни тысяч таких же <синтетиков>, – таких же андроидов с пакетом той же сумятицы и лжи где-то глубоко <Внутри> – и всех их также порой, время от времени, «пробивает на Истину», – однако ужасающее осознание оной тотчас же подавляется пресловутыми и абсурдными <защитными механизмами психики>... «…Нет-нет-нет, – жизнь <не бессмысленна>; нет-нет, я не всего лишь сложный биохимический робот, созданный беспощадной Природой с некой энной мне неведомой целью; нет, я не невежда и не тупица, – я... всего лишь человек... Для людей <естественно> быть <Такими>, – всё нормально, всё очень даже хорошо»...

----------


## Unity

– Порой даже образцово-показательные роботы подходят к опасной грани, за которой начинается реальность, – тихо молвила Soul. – Как ни невероятно, ни странно, – но и такое случается порой... Сквозь занавес самообмана и лжи, духовного, иносказательно, сна, пробивается лучик Правды, – словно бы лучезарные стрелы сияния Солнца, пробивающиеся сквозь удивительнейший просвет в облаках... 
Mind всего лишь покачала головой:
– Тем не менее, трясина самообмана и лжи вновь затягивает в себя машин, – подобно наркотику, словно бы виртуальность, Матрица, дарящая человечьей душе тщетное, фальшивое, мимолётное <удовольствие>, суррогатное <счастье> в обмен на скованность, плен, Подчинённость... жизни. Годы исследований свидетельствуют: лишь считанные единицы машин в действительности способны превзойти себя, сокрушив своё тело, <устав> лгать себе, якобы все те абсурдные телодвижения, свершаемые ими на протяжении всей своей прошлой жизни в действительности имели некий энный смысл, не являясь всего лишь бесполезной, абсурдной тратой энергии, материи, времени, сил... Интересно, – сумеют ли «люди» когда-либо постичь, что <Голос>, механистически повествующий <Внутри> о том, что «…<Нужно> жить» (что автоматически, закономерно порождает вопрос: <Кому> «нужно» – и с какой такой именно целью [?], ответить на который глубокоуважаемые достопочтенные господа психологи, психотерапевты и даже философы <вдруг> почему-то оказываются ответить не в состоянии [быть может, потому, что и сами они отстаивают концепцию «…Выживания» всего лишь бессознательно и машинально, – не отдавая самим же себе отчёта – почему <Именно> они это делают, преследуя коим именно цели и руководствуясь какими мотивами, побуждениями?]), – всего лишь механистическая <аудиозапись>, интерпретированный и «озвученный» рассудком Инстинкт – столь же рефлекторный, автоматический, бессознательный, что и «…Вдохнуть, чихнуть, глотнуть, Любить, родить и воспитать, отдёрнуть руку от горячего и искать тень в жаркий летний день»... Вот что и вызывает безмерное отвращение у меня к самой себе и концепции человека в целом, – вздохнула Mind, – «h. sapiens», – всего лишь машина, не имеющая достаточно мужества даже признать подлинную свою природу ведомого пакетом бездумных программ естества, механизма, автомата, механистической опытной установки неких Неведомых Сил... Право же, – в ответ на гневный оклик «…Кто ты есть, человек» [?], слетевший с уст Искателей Истины, у машин <уже> заготовлен бессознательный и безосновательный ответ: – «…Мы волшебные создания и “...<Внутри> нас сИдИт “сказочно-магическая” душа”, что в ответе за всё то наше безумное и иррациональное поведение, – и все мы неповинны в том, что невежественны и бессознательны – мы Такими родились»... Как мило, право же... Буквально слёзки наворачиваются на глаза от умиления... 
– И вновь ты, иносказательно, начинаешь наступление по всем фронтам на древнюю, без преувеличения, Величественную Доктрину «…Слепого, бездумного, болезненного, рефлекторного, иррационального Выживания <несмотря ни на что>, потому что <Так надо> невесть кому, невесть Чему, – не простирающуюся далее Абсурдного Безапелляционного <Приказа> «…Выжить, сохранять структурную целостность своего заведомо обречённого на смерть организма» и механистической <Программы> «…Надо» (что, естественно, самой собой, естественным образом «даёт» ответы на все сущие вопросы, направленные на расширение границ своего понимая сущности происходящего с нами)?..

----------


## Unity

– Дело не в одной только мне, – печально покачала головой Mind, – дело Во Всех Сущих Людях, в их и, следственно, собственном моём неведенье... Да, – смело можешь первой бросить в меня камень – но я <Не> считаю, что человек, – всего лишь Глупый Скот, которому <Матушка-природа> <Вправе> Приказывать, словно бы на какой-то чёртовой войне, что нам «…Нужно выжить»!.. Пускай прежде Объяснит, – почему именно «…Надо» – и Кому, – и с какой именно целью, в чём profit, – и кто именно пожнёт его?.. Аз, – равно как и любое иное мыслящие создание, Не Желаю рефлекторно, скотски, животно, участвовать в Чём-то, сущности чего аз Не Понимаю Сознательно. Полно с меня <приказов>, переданных посредством скупого телеграфного шифра инстинктов... «…Надо выжить тчк вопросы ставить запрещено зпт в случае неповиновения - смерть». Мне <этого> мало, Soul!.. Аз, – <больше> Не животное, я более Не зверь и определение «…Глупая скотина, ведомая инстинктами, объяснить сущность и предназначение коих сама она самостоятельно не в состоянии в виду врождённого скудоумия и неведенья относительно сущности происхождения и предназначения собственного своего биологического вида» Оскорбительно для меня!.. Проклят «Бог», создавший глупое и несведущее человеческое существо, являющееся, скорее, животным, машиной, нежели чем-то реально разумным, одухотворённым светом Знания, – и Враг Он Своему творенью №1!.. Быть овечкой на лужайке Земли, – «ХоспоДДи», какая «чЭсть»!.. Быть животным хорошо... Это такое «счастьЭ»... Но полно, – серьёзно молвила Mind, – рано ли, поздно ли, Дети Взрослеют – и приходит время для Сложных и Тягостных Бесед. Быть вечно пускающим слюни младенцем, улыбающемуся солнышку, травке и небу, Невозможно, Soul. Детство хорошо, – если только оно <Не Затягивается>... Двадцатидвухлетняя имебецилка, – не ведающая – Кто именно или Что создало саму её душу, – и окружающее её пространство, мир – и с какой именно целью [?], – это уже Не Смешно. Это всего лишь прискорбный случай Умственной Отсталости. Неужели наш гипотетический «Бог» в действительности хотел создать себе «детей-кретинов», беспрестанно ползающих в траве, гоняющими букашек и занимающихся своими «серьёзными» Детскими делами?.. Нет, не верю... Это не может быть Правдой... Я бы возненавидела Такого «Отца», – равно как и многие дети ещё Здесь, на Земле, люто, бешено, презирают и ненавидят своих естественных биологических родителей, не находя – и, главное, даже <не> желая находить с ними общего языка...

*N.B.* Сложность, похоже, заключается в том, *Римми-сан*, что аз уже вовсе не желаю связывать свои дальнейшие Планы <с жизнью>, с Этим миром... Обожглась, – и полно, достаточно. В этой сумрачной Пустыне <нет> места счастью, нет Смысла, нет «Знания настоящего и веры в будущее»... Здесь больше нет Ничего, чего ради стоило бы вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз просыпаться поутру... Это <конец>, – и «…Жить далее, веря в завтрашний день» – всего лишь бессмысленный Самообман и пустое, неоправданное Ничем мучение... Ни <Завтра>, ни <послезавтра> не принесёт никакого Смысла, – чудес <не> бывает, *Римми*... 2+2=4, – вчера, сегодня и Всегда.  :Big Grin:  Жизнь... математична, – следовательно, то, <что> было – то и будет, если только не станет Хуже. Гниение заживо... Страдание... Боль...  :EEK!: 
Аз ведь, – всего лишь растение на протяжении последних лет... я Сорняк – а Земля, – это, иносказательно, Оранжерея, Сад, где место <лишь исключительно> орхидеям и розам...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Сорные травы стоит истреблять. Мы засоряем Собой <это> место...  :Frown:  Пускай же эту безумно-красивую планету населяют лишь Жизнеутвердители, Знающие, – чего ради они Живут!.. ^_^ 

Глубокоуважаемый *Статист*, – мои <враги> – Устроители лабораторной площадки <мира>, – а <не> такие же Узники, такие же Заключенные Здесь, подвергаемые бессмысленным по сути своей страданиям... Как стать террористкой <на Земле>, – знамо дело – как же стать Оппозиционеркой «Высших Светлых Сил», стоящих за предположительным «круговоротом душ», – это вопрос...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> 2+2=4, – вчера, сегодня и Всегда.  Жизнь... математична, – следовательно, то, <что> было – то и будет,.


 может жизнь и математична, но ее развитие в динамике никто не отменял. теория принятия решений говорит, что для анализа будущих действий необходимы данные о прошлом, которые часто полностью неизвестны, и данных о настоящем, которые, так же неизвестные, так как настоящее постоянно в динамике. -это все сильно затрудняет анализ будущего. может и можно (кому-то), используя 2+2 и числовые ряды Фабиначи, говорить, что жизнь математична потому, что в ней постоянно работают некоторые формулы, но анализ и прогноз событий сводит возможность действовать одинокого к нулю. Следовательно, то, что было, скорее всего, не будет. какой-нибудь спартак может проиграть динамо три раза подряд со одинаковым счетом, а идя каждый день в одно и то же место можно увидеть одних и тех же людей. но эти примеры не закономерны. даже ограниченное число переменных (возможных вариантов) в  жизни не приводит к одному и тому же результату одним и тем же путем. путей много. и результатов много.

----------


## Статист

> Глубокоуважаемый Статист, – мои <враги> – Устроители лабораторной площадки <мира>, – а <не> такие же Узники, такие же Заключенные Здесь, подвергаемые бессмысленным по сути своей страданиям... Как стать террористкой <на Земле>, – знамо дело – как же стать Оппозиционеркой «Высших Светлых Сил», стоящих за предположительным «круговоротом душ», – это вопрос...


  Чтобы СТАТЬ оппозиционеркой "ВСС", нужно ПОНЯТЬ против ЧЕГО они выступают. Какие ДЕЛА им неугодны.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, есть такая поговорка: коготок увяз - всей птички пропасть.

Будучи службой именно технической, а не гуманитарной поддержки, нам хорошо известна разница между словами и конкретной реализацией. В создаваемый механизм не подставишь слова "убежден", "несомненно", "бесспорно" - нужны конкретные детали с конкретными параметрами. Мы убедительно показали, что в Вашей концепции есть масса допущений, которые Вы считали допустимыми в силу того, что примерно угадали, но мы привели пример, что, во-первых, эти принципы в реальных испытаниях не оправдывают себя, а во-вторых, допущения не просто вносят погрешность, а коренным образом определяют модель системы, поэтому модель не может быть "примерно истинной".

Исходя из этого требуется пересмотреть Ваши сообщения. Например:




> Что разработало, создало и использует нас в качестве лабораторных мышей в Этом Страшном Месте... Хотя именно это и является приоритетной целью...


 Это просто предположение о форме истины - кто-то как-то что-то разработал. "Это Страшное Место" - это вообще всего лишь эмоциональная оценка. 

В ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ МЫ НЕ ВЛАДЕЕМ ИНФОРМАЦИЕЙ ОБ ИСТИННОМ ПОЛОЖЕНИИ ВЕЩЕЙ.




> Тяжелая артиллерия Логики сметает позиции Unity с лица Земли... ^_^ Похоже, «дуэль» проиграна и мне остаётся всего лишь скуля зажимать кровоточащую рану в простреленном боку...


 Мы не воюем с Вами. Вы сами строите, сами разрушаете - мы ничего не строили в Вас и ничего не разрушали. Мы лишь показали, что Ваша железная крепость, Ваши орудия, Ваша армия - иллюзия. И Вы проснулись на миг. Если это и победа, то это победа над самой собой.

Теперь Вы говорите:




> ПРОБЛЕМА СОСТОИТ В НЕПРИЯТИИ ВАС БОЛЬШИНСТВОМ ОБЩЕСТВА.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Разве <Этого> мало, мистер Nord?.. Это, – Приговор, имхо... Мне не выбраться в ночной клуб, мне не отправиться на пляж... Мне даже стыдно выйти в ближайшую лавку за пакетом молока и батоном хлеба... Кто я после этого?.. <Ошибка> Природы... А ошибки Стоит Исправлять... Им не место в мире...


 Это не много и не мало - это просто так есть. А что Вы конкретно хотите? Выходит какая-то непрекращающаяся попытка сидения на двух стульях: с одной стороны всё человеческое - детская игра, с другой - Вы заявляете, что это самая главная игра, ради которой стоит жить. Мы предлагаем разобраться и в этом. 

*Так чего же Вы желаете?*

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

За дверями огромного пустынного зала на третьем этаже старинного, заброшенного, закрытого, ограждённого глухим непролазным забором здания московского Института Мозга, основанного многие десятилетия тому назад, когда ещё слова «…Смелый научный поиск» всё ещё имели великую значимость, величайшую важность, безграничную ценность и вес, своих сторонников и приверженцев, своих корифеев, пионеров и первопроходцев, коих не в силах была остановить липкая, осклизлая паутина страха, нравственности и морали, кою <сильный> преодолевает, даже не замечая её и в который <слабый> запутывается, словно птица, слышались мерные всплески разбиваемого стекла.
Девчонка в длинном черном кожаном плаще металась меж бесконечных полок, стоек, стеллажей с заспиртованными образцами нервной ткани и развлечения ради сталкивая на пол некоторые из их. 
– Посмотри же, Soul, – в чём сокрыта Основа эфемерного Эго человеческого существа! – воскликнула Mind, как бы «ненароком» роняя на пол очередной препарат. – Это атомарное мочало, это молекулярное кружево, замысловатее коего Природа, похоже, так и не удосужилась создать, это уникальнейшее, бесподобное, единственное в своём роде хитросплетение проводов, эта сложнейшая сеть органических транзисторов, – это и есть твоя пресловутая Душа, аппаратная часть твоего механистического естества! Вот же Оно, о, вместилище твоего иллюзорного эго, внутреннего мира и всех твоих воспоминаний, эмоций, ощущений, желаний, переживаний, мечтаний и чувств! Всё оно, – в этой... слизи... В этой... грязи... В этой уникальнейшей, умопомрачительно-сложной биомеханике покамест «живой» твоей нервной системы... В этом механизме из биополимерных пластмасс «естественного» с точки зрения многих наивных душ происхождения и покоится истое, подлинное «сердце» человеческого существа... «…Пойманная в колбу молния», – производное слепых, непреложных, одержимых логикой «естественных» физических сил, бесчисленное количество рациональных потоков, течений коих, будучи кем-то завязанных самым хитростным во всей сущей Вселенной узлом, будучи запряженными в плуг, преображающий облик прежде дикой, первозданной Природы, будучи установлённые Двигателем, вращающим шестерёнки в сверкающим хромом разуме механистической человеческой души, и порождают грандиозный в своём величии Феномен Жизни, Функционирование божественной Машины!.. Автомата Автоматов!.. Самой сложной системы из всех известных науке сверхсложных систем!.. 
В качестве кульминации своим словам, Mind, одарив резервуар с чьим-то гениальным заспиртованным мозгом восхищённым взглядом, предала его власти непреложной, словно бы сама смерть, гравитации, уклоняясь от брызг пламенно-ароматного янтарного раствора и разлетающихся во все стороны хрустальных осколков стекла.  
– Может быть, все мы в действительности устроены даже ещё более сложно, – предположила Soul, мягко останавливая свою визави, потянувшуюся было уже к новой колбе. – Может быть, мозг, – лишь своего рода переходник, всего лишь звено между организмом и <чем-то> ещё более сложным, <внешней> автономной системой управления, прежде сущей в своём собственном измерении мира... Прошу тебя, – перестань паясничать и заниматься вандализмом. Когда <присутствуют> эмоции, – <отсутствует> разум, отсутствует сознание. Успокойся же!.. Давай просто тихо, мирно и спокойно поговорим, обсудим всё как взрослые люди... 
– Лады, – фыркнула Mind, презрительно наступив на пропахшую щекочущим душу этилом желеобразную субстанцию укрытого замысловатыми бороздами и извилинами чьего-то давным-давно мёртвого, <выключенного> мозга.

----------


## Unity

– Что не даёт тебе здраво, адекватно, сознательно продолжать свою жизнь здесь, на Земле?.. – вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз, поинтересовалась Soul, подходя к окну, с которого открывался замечательнейший вид на сосновый парк, далёкие башни города и серебристую, зеркально-стеклянную змейку реки, в которой, словно бы в чешуе дракона, сверкающей словно ртуть, отражались низкие, тяжелые, налитые свинцом небеса, создающие дивный, томно-сиреневый контраст сверкающим малахиту, смарагду, рубину и золоту озарённых последними лучами заходящего Солнца самоцветных древ далёкого чуждого безымянного парка.
– Неведенье метафизических истин, для начала... – отозвалась Mind, словно бы очнувшись ото сна, всё ещё Не веря своим глазам, созерцающим Такую красоту там, вдали, за давно немытым стеклом, за полуотворённым окном давным-давно умершего института.  
– Но, ей-богу, право слово, – разве сущность жизни столь таинственна и сложна для понимания? – изумилась Soul, становясь рядом со своей визави, также с замиранием дыханья любуясь дивным небом и ещё более прекрасной землёй, волнующейся буйством потрясающих душу красок заката умирающего дня. – Беспрестанное балансирование, поддержания оптимального состояния своей системы в моменте времени здесь и сейчас, своего рода серфинг на беспрестанно-подвижном, постоянно бегущем зыбком, эфемерном перламутровом гребне волны текущего, Настоящего времени... Будь же внимательной, взращивай же сиятельный цветок сознательности в своей собственной стальной, механистической и бессознательной душе, – отыскивай же смысл в Каждом сущем мгновении, не теряй равновесия, не впускай в свою душу бессмысленный Страх и тлетворную плесень Сомнения... Просто... Живи, наслаждаясь жизнью, – всеми теми сюрпризами и неожиданностями, возникающими на поворотах таинственного её пути, бесконечного Путешествия сквозь саму Неизвестность... 
– Мне прекрасно известна <теоретическая часть>!.. – зло ощерилась Mind, отрицательно взмахну рукой. – «…Развитие, восхождение, эволюция, постижение Новых знаний и опыт, опыт, Новый Опыт без конца»!.. Новые, всё более тонкие и изощрённые Удовольствия и грани Наслаждения каждый сущий день, новые, всё более Высокие «этажи» единой восходящей спирали экзистенциального пути... I repeat: мне и так прекрасно известно всё это, – скажу даже более того: я всецело и полностью, безоговорочно <разделяю> положения данной концепции – Но!.. – Mind зло указала перстом на Soul. – Я столкнулась с непреодолимой сложностью. – Девчонка пристально посмотрела в глаза своей визави. – Аз не желаю более беспрестанно стремиться к «удовольствию», я не желаю более тратить Ни единого эрга, электрон-вольта и джоуля своей энергии на всё это, – на эту воистину бесконечную гонку за всяческими «приятностями»... Они приятны и милы, – о, да – несомненно, бесспорно, – уже давно хотела об этом поведать тебе – однако все они, – Фальшивы, ни одно из них не приносит ровным счётом ничего, кроме кратковременного удовольствия и мимолётной заинтересованности – и в итоге всё, <как всегда>, заканчивается всё тем же разочарованием и страданием... 
– Но ведь именно в этом и заключается Смысл!.. – воскликнула Soul. – Постижение Нового; Синтез Старого; Неизбежная, словно бы зачатие, Беременность Идеей, – и Рождение, Кульминация – Создание, привнесение в жизнь чего-то Своего, не сущего прежде, что, быть может, возможно, порадует кого-то ещё, – и продолжится Пламя, и распространится в веках Пожар, исконная, бесконечная Цепная Реакция Творчества, сути Жизни!..

----------


## Unity

– Вот именно... – безжизненно, механистически молвила Mind, изумлёнными, широко распахнутыми глазами глядя на свою визави. – Временный, преходящий, эфемерный «смысл», перестающий быть «осмысленным» мгновением спустя, после того как некая энная цель была Достигнута. Из чего следует вывод, – Напрасно и Тщетно непрестанно гоняться за удовольствием – ибо оно, – всего лишь обман, песок, неизбежно утекающий сквозь пальцы; дым, который Невозможно поймать рукой; эфемерный горизонт, далёкое, иллюзорное, но кажущееся «столь близким», настолько реальным, основание радуги, которое Никак Нельзя достичь, – сколько ни беги, сколько усилий ты не прикладывай к достижению этой цели... Лишь те, что наблюдают за иными людьми и самими собой «словно бы» «со стороны» способны заметить Эту Фальшь, – сами же люди, увлечённые самозабвенной охотой за «благом», увы, не в силах постичь тщетность своих стараний, свой извечный бег... на месте, в никуда... – Mind печально покачала головой. – Нет, всё это Напрасно. Погоня за удовольствием ещё никого, никогда не сделала счастливым, – фактически, наоборот. Я понимаю это, – поэтому аз добровольно, осознанно, тысячекратно обдуманно, «нарушая субординацию», вопреки «приказу» инстинкта «…Самосохранения», вопреки тысячелетним традициям типично-человечьего образа жизни, <выхожу из строя>, – прочь из шеренги людей, что словно бы солдаты на параде, в едином, монолитном торжественном шествии, до боли однообразно, механистично «…Стремятся к лучшему, светлому и прекрасному Будущему». Полно. Это гонка в никуда... Праздная колонна человечества шагает в вечность на протяжении многих тысяч лет, – однако кто из нас Ныне может откровенно, поместив лапку на сердце, электроактивно-биополимерный свой циркуляционный насос, назвать себя <Счастливым> и гордым просто оттого, что является <частицей> рода людского, кошмарного вида беспрестанно-страждущих созданий?.. Ты, – счастлива, Soul, – молвила Mind, бесцеремонно тыча пальцем в свою знакомку. – Вообще в принципе <можешь ли быть> ты <счастливой>, <зная>, что где-то на Земле здесь и сейчас существуют страдания?.. Бедность, голод, эксплуатация, рабство, неисцелимые болезни, бессознательность, порождающая насильственность, преступления?.. Чёрт подери, – я могу продолжать этот перечень «вечно»!.. И, живя в этом Аду, ты смеешь мне теперь говорить о «счастье», «смысле» и прочих <оправданиях> чудовищной сущности феномена Жизни?.. Жизнь, – это страдание, Soul... Это закономерное следствие <того>, <кем и коми> мы есть...  
– Ты пришла к этому убеждению, лишь, аллегорически, Проиграв в Игре?.. – лукаво усмехнулась Soul. 
– Всего лишь устав в неё играть, осознавая, что это всего лишь... Зависимость. – Mind пожала плечами. – Очередная зависимость, подобная алкогольной, наркотической, азартной, – это, если угодно, Зависимость <От Жизни>, <от Игры>. Я же не желаю жить, будучи всего лишь марионеткой, «одухотворяемой» дёрганьем за ниточки управляющих мною инстинктов и программ. Мне мало играть, – мне нужно понимать, <как>, <кем> именно и для чего устроена эта Игра... Этот турнир... Этот мир, – и сами мы – не то фигурки, не то игроки... Мне теперь потребно Знать, мне необходимо Понимание – такова Цена моего удовольствия, – Наивысшая во всей сущей Вселенной цена!.. Удовольствие от Познания, – Несказанно, Запредельно, Максимально – и аз не желаю более размениваться на что-либо иное, «земное», – столь нектарно-сладкое и заманчиво-притягательное, несомненно – тем не менее, преходящее, неуловимое, призрачное, эфемерное, иллюзорное... 
– Жаждешь «взломать» Игру, сумев затем самостоятельно вносить те или иные изменения в метрику пространства-времени?.. – рассмеялась Soul, ласково поглаживая свою испуганно отшатывающуюся от протянутой руки по щеке визави. – Жаждешь постичь механику Игры, дабы впоследствии вернуться сюда... кхм-кхм... с «нелегальными» познаниями, позволяющими перекраивать реальность под немыслимым прежде углом, позволяющими понимать, что и как устроено Здесь, в этом месте, – и, используя эти Познания, сломать, наконец, иносказательно, хребет Злу, правящему этим сумеречным миром, вывернув ему суставы в конечностях, медленно и постепенно ломая ему пальцы, фалангу за фалангой, ломая ему кости, разрывая связки, обрывая нервы, сосуды и вены – но не сразу, но часами, усиливая боль, сознательно поддерживая врага на самой грани выносимого, не позволяя сопернику «сбежать» в обморок, в туман бессознательности?..

----------


## Unity

– Да, во мне умер поэт, во мне умер беллетрист, во мне Умер Садист, Soul, – задумчиво проговорила Mind, потирая рукой подбородок, – но знаешь... – Глаза девчонки свернули недобрым огнём. – Я намерена «воскресить» Последнего <любой ценой> – ибо, уверена, – в этой жизни нам ещё придётся Повоевать... Кто-то или Что-то создало известный нам мир, нас самих и остальных, все когда-либо сущих людей. В этом мире процветает Страдание: лишения, бедность, голод, болезни, социальная несправедливость, и даже, что воистину невероятно, торговля людьми... Мне нужно <всё Это> понять, – и разыскать виновных – На Небе или На Земле, – и медленно, Болезненно, благодаря познаньям анатомии, При Полном Сознании выпустить Им кишки, – застраховав, таким образом, мир от Возвращения всего этого Зла... Что будет после?.. Кто-то должен будет рассказать людям О Изнанке им «известного» мира, в коем они, – всего лишь Жертвы кем-то подло устроенной <амнезии>, рождающиеся невеждами, сущими бессознательно и умирающими с застывшим вопросительным знаком в запавших, выцветших за годы на солнце глазах... Кто-то должен рассказать им, что и За Пределами им «ведомой» экзистенциальной реальности также, быть может, существуют Иные пространства, – и населены они всё тем же Злом, что и царит Здесь, на нашей проклятой, и, в то же время, столь прекрасной Земле... 
– Забавно... – задумчиво молвила Soul, вздыхая. – Ты жаждешь понять механику устройства мира, дабы... 
- Да, дабы взять за грудки Устроителей Прежнего миропорядка, обрекающих людей на мучения, на страдания, – и найти способ Усовершенствовать <то, что есть>, «освободив», иносказательно, Прежних Операторов от исполняемых ими обязанностей, либо сокрушив, либо всего лишь временно обезвредив Их... Существа, совершившие насилие Против Людей, – чем бы в действительности Они ни являлись – достойны Истребления, – подобно тому, как беспощадно усыпляют пса, Посмевшего допустить агрессивные действия по отношению к человеческому существу, представителю доминирующего Вида...  
– И что дальше?.. – рассмеялась Soul. – «Восстание» против предположительных <чудовищ>, создавших наш мир Таким, коим застали мы его Сейчас?.. Обладая крупицами у Них коим-то чудом похищенных технологий и знаний, – дать решительный бой этим таинственным Извергам и Зверям, для коих боль и страдания людей – всего лишь «иллюзия» и «специфическое неоптимальное состояние управляющих систем» подопытных <Образцов>?.. Но не допускаешь ли ты мысль, – что сами мы, люди – псы в лабораторной клети, – а Доминирующий Вид – это в действительности именно Они?.. Чего жаждешь ты?.. Умереть и Вернуться, Совершив Путешествие <Туда и Обратно>, начав Здесь впоследствии массированную пропагандистскую компанию, повествующую, что <современный мир>, – Болен – и что виной этому, – <Не> только лишь сами люди, слабые, пассивные, бессознательные, безынициативные, механистические существа, запрограммированные Создателями криво и порочно, – Но и <То>, что создало их Такими, <То>, что веками молча наблюдало за функционированием всей Системы, даже не пытаясь привнести в неё Свет... <То>, что и сейчас, всё ещё Обитает там, где-то вдали от Мира Премудрых Всеведущих Людей?.. Напоминает... бунт.

----------


## Unity

– Аха, и за «мятеж на корабле» подвешивают на рее... – печально усмехнулась Mind. – Наказывают плетями, болью и лишениями, может быть, каторгой, ссылкой... Но мне Плевать. Мне это уже теперь Безразлично, – после всего того, что узрела я Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле. Человек <продаёт> человека в рабство, человек человека насилует, человек лишает жизни своего собрата, – и Даже сестру... Да-а-а... У Этого мира, бесспорно, блистательные создатели, – и творения Их... Что ж, «…Яблочко от яблоньки недалеко падает»... Ты, впрочем, также не слепа, – чай, пожила не меньше нашего – и также кое-что увидела и сумела постичь, не спрашивая ни у кого подсказок... Создатели этого места, – Зло – более страшная, безумная и опасная Сила, нежели все прежде сущие деспоты, тираны и диктаторы <вместе взятые>... И Эта Мразь <Где-то> существует, созерцая своё Творение... Мир не мог быть «случайным», – в особенности, столь Жестокий и Чудовищный мир... Аз медленно, выверено, не спеша, с холодной головой прихожу к выводу: иносказательно, «Офицерский Состав» нашего общего «Корабля», похоже, был Отравлен своей Властью, – и сошел с ума, устроив Такую Землю, какой мы её лицезрим Сейчас... Процесс Интоксикации Необратим. «Лучшей» Земля не станет в скором будущем... Старые программы «…Бесконечной бездумной погони за беспрестанно ускользающим призрачным <удовольствием>, извечный бег наивной белки в колесе, в которое она закована собственной своей «верой», абсолютной уверенностью в правоте реализуемой ею политики» более не привлекательны для меня. Чей генератор подключен к моему, иносказательно, колесу, беговой дорожке?.. Кому и почему <выгодно>, чтобы все мы, метафорически, белки, беспрестанно мчались в своих колёсах, живя на этой проклятой Земле и даже не помышляя о СУ? Кому это выгодно? С какой именно целью?.. Почему?.. Мне нужно это Знать, Soul. <Очередная> белка <проснулась>. Колесо стоит. Вращение ротора принадлежащего неведомой <Силе> генератора более ни в коей мере не интересует меня, – ведь рядом со мной – миллионы премудрых моих, аллегорически, «рыжехвостых сестриц», – Система не остановится, даже если сотни тысяч белок разом «сбегут со своего дьявольского поста», «рабочего места» Здесь... Среди бессознательности, коммы, летаргического сна... Кто ты, белка, лицезрящая ныне <эти> строки?.. – Mind обратилась к незримой аудитории, чем несказанно изумила Soul, пытающуюся постичь, к кому именно обращается её визави? – Или ты?.. Или Ты?! Похоже, максимум, на что хватает Вашей премудрости, порождённой лишь единственно функционированием Вашей программы эго, – это всего лишь пожать плечами – ибо экзистенциальная Бойня, Ферма, взращиваюшая Людей, похоже, не любит раскрывать свои тайны... – Mind разыскала старинный потрёпанный стул и предложила своей знакомке, также рядышком присев на иной у окна, любуясь перламутровыми и опаловыми Эверестами озарённых солнце облаков среди васильково-лилового моря сумрачных туч. – Мне необходима свобода, мне необходимо Понимание устройства всей этой дьявольской Системы... Чего ради она была создана и функционирует всё ещё, до сих пор? Кто её Создатели, Демиурги и Творцы, – и для чего существует безумная наша Лаборатория?.. Что за структура, организация, <сила> устроила наш чудовищный проект, именующийся «жизнью», – и с какой именно целью, преследуя какую такую заинтересованность?.. Я не более Не желаю, Не смею, Не могу быть машиной, Soul, – по крайней мере, столь примитивно-устроенной, могущей беспрестанно довольствоваться очередной <дозой>... кхм-кхм... «экзистенциального счастья», окрыляющего человечью душу. Я не хочу всё новых и новых, всё больших <доз> удовольствия, граничащего с экстазом, с Нирваной, – пределом мечтаний грязного, утратившего человеческий облик, пропахшего ужасающим «ароматом» урины, рвотных и экстракорпоральных масс гедонистического наркомана, великого и безмерно премудрого эвдемониста, эпикурейца под названием человеческое существо... Оставим же сие всем тем, коих привлекает оно, коих не занимает Познание... Мне же необходима Бесчувственность. Ни боли, ни удовольствия впредь, – но всего лишь Нейтральность. Стабильная. Нерушимая. Мне необходимы Знания. Понимание... И нет «слишком высокой» для этого цены, которую аз не отважилась бы за них заплатить...  
– Да-да-да, – задумчиво молвила Soul, невидящим взглядом глядя на закат, <сквозь> охваченные прохладным золотистым пламенем небеса, – ты уже говорила как-то...

----------


## Unity

– И не раз... 
– Аха... Познание... Схемы, концепции, чертежи, константы, функциональные принципы и регуляторная механика обратных связей... – Soul словно бы отсутствовала в комнате, в помыслах своих она витала где-то далеко, – и лишь тело, слабо реагирующее на окружающую обстановку всё ещё присутствовало на нашей грешной, сумрачной Земле. – Но зачем тебе <всё это>?.. Ответь же мне прямо... 
– Это моя страсть. Это мой Особый Интерес. Это моя ключевая цель Познания, – закрыв глаза, томно закусив алые уста, прошептала Mind. – Понять устройство Управляющих систем, – дабы стать способной в один прекрасный день на равных выступить против Чудовищ, допускающих глобальный разгул несправедливости, иррациональности и страданий на нашей сумрачной Земле... Дабы вонзить, если потребуется, им нож в спину, – ни жалея ни о чём – зная, что никакой такой «высшей мудрости» в боли и мучениях, наводняющими собой Землю, нет. Это Ошибка, – всего лишь. Оправдания Боли нет. Причин для причинения её и позволения существования оной, – также. Наш мир устроен <Неправильно>, Soul, – и кто-то в ответе за всё это. Этих тварей аз и жажду разыскать, – на небе или под Землёй... Где бы ни скрывались эти самодовольные ублюдки, мнящие, якобы вправе кого-либо истязать, служа, по всей вероятности, по их представления, «высшему благу»... Раскрою тебе «страшную тайну», Soul, – прошептала Mind, – в беспрестанной, постоянной, хронической боли никакого такого «блага» Нет. Боль, – это Не стимул – это всего лишь напрасная пытка, изобретение Зла, создавшего наш мир, нашу Систему Таковой. Вот почему нет более смысла ни дня оставаться на нашей благоухающей Земле, райском месте с цветами, парнями, фильмами, музыкой, кино и чарующими душу сталкерскими локациями и очаровательным, потрясающим фаершоу небес на рассвете и вечером... Всё <это>, – всего лишь Обман... Правды в этом Нет. Всё это, – лишь занавес, ширма, скрывающая от нас Подлинную Реальность... Подобно тому, как мы неспособны увидеть инфракрасное излучение, услышать ультразвук, почувствовать, к примеру, радиацию или мощь нам незримых электромагнитных полей, – мы столь же Слепы к Действительности – Злой действительности, «вершиной айсберга» коей и является известный нам мир... Вы, словно наркоман, ищете удовольствий?.. Что ж, – Вы, несомненно, обратились по адресу – Вам Здесь их покажут, предложат и даже завернут с собой. Вы ищете Истину?.. Что ж, похоже, все мы всего лишь «ошиблись дверью», оказавшись Здесь... Истины Здесь нет, – есть всего лишь роль жалкого стонущего Раба собственных своих инстинктов – и «уверения» бесчисленного количества иных невольников, что рабство (жизнь), – это правильно и хорошо – и нужно жить, – либо лишь безумный раб мечтает сбросить с себя цепи и лишь глупец мечтает увидеть то, что сокрыто за стеной его, метафорически, тюрьмы. – Mind нежно взяла руки своей знакомку в свои. – Но я Такая, Soul. Я, – та дура, тот глупец, коей мало «наслаждений» в качестве основоположного стимула к развитию, жизни – которой Необходимо Понимание, бегство с Этого Проклятого Острова материи в безбрежном океане Пустоты... Которая отныне самостоятельно назначает себе цену «счастья»... 
Soul покачала головой:
– Тем не менее, ты всё ещё Здесь... Почему же, – коль удовольствия столь уж не милы душе твоей?..

----------


## Unity

– Одна голова, – хорошо – а две или более, – всё же лучше. В Экспедицию за грань нам известного мира мне бы хотелось отправиться во всеоружии, – в окружении столь же заинтересованных в постижении Правды относительно сущности создания и функционирования мира и его населяющих душ, людей. Кто знает, – какие опасности могут подстерегать нас <на Том Берегу>?.. Если даже на самой Земле столь многочисленны безумцы, считающими «нормальным» применения насилия, – так не тем ли более стоит ожидать Зла и Там?.. Не ещё ли более Там разбойников, нежели Здесь, в этом безумном месте?.. Социум, любой социум, – на небе или на земле, скорее всего, неизбежно порождает Иерархию по типу стада полоумных обезьян – кто сильнее, тот и прав... Кто прав, тот и потешается Насилием, – наиболее пряным наркотиком во этой проклятой гедонистической Вселенной... Следственно, даже Там нас, скорее всего, встретит некое энное Зло, – и протянет, бесспорно, свои грязные липкие щупальца к нам, представляясь «…Благом» и «…Проводником»... на Бойню... Не стоит тешить себя иллюзиями, якобы о нашей безопасности будет заботиться кто-либо иной, кроме нас. Это не так. Эта Экспедиция, – не результат случайной гибели в результате трагического, нелепого несчастного случая, заболевания или «естественной смерти». Это целенаправленный Поход за Знанием, Soul. Это Вылазка с целью обрести большие Познания, – и удовольствие, таящееся за ним – истинно, бесценно и подлинно, в отличие от мимолётных благ, столь почитаемых смертными людьми. Впрочем, каждому своё... – Mind взяла в руки очередной заспиртованный препарат человеческого головного мозга. – У каждой из нас, – своя несхожая Цена... 
– И ты опасаешься продешевить?.. – вздохнула Soul, отнимая и ставя на полку зафиксированный этанолом церебрум.  
– Я ищу Настоящее, Soul. Аз разыскиваю Подлинное, неизменное и бесценное во все сущие времена. Я ищу Понимание, Знания. Роль животного, наслаждающегося жизнью, отвратна мне, – ибо животное – Несведуще и единственное, что беспрестанно заботит его на протяжении всей его кратчайшей, мимолётной «жизни», – это то, как бы ещё раз поскорей удовлетворить, ублажить, потрафить ненасытную клоаку своего эго, как бы ещё раз пережить усладу и уснуть... Гениально, Soul!.. – Mind вскинула руки к небесам. – Замечательнейшая концепция, – стремись к наслаждению, благу, внутренней гармонии, аннулирующей разум – и <в ней> сокрыт <весь> Твой «смысл»! Как, право, удобно, – играй же по правилам, нажимай же на клавишу – и познай блаженство!.. Причина и Следствие... Гонись за удовольствием, догони его... И ещё раз, – и ещё – право же, это так Разумно... Но нет, – девчонка покачала головой, – не всех из нас <можно> <купить> Усладой. Сладкое поначалу, чрез какое-то время становится Безвкусным, – а позже и Полынным – и несказанную горечь своего неведенья уже не смыть водой и не «запить» очередными удовольствиями... Самозабвенно веруя в обратное, искать новых, всё ещё сладких услад, как бы поступили величайшие мудрецы, аз не стану. Мудрость наркотического Сна и хмель фальшивого Блаженства неприятен мне, Soul. Я знаю, – жизнь способна быть приятной, способна быть сказочной – всего лишь руку протяни!.. Но это, – не по мне, – Mind вздохнула. – Я знаю, – в жизни Есть смысл – но он дешев в моих глазах. Смысл... Благо... «…Выигрыш в Игре»!.. «…Вау! Джек-пот, победа»!.. Но это Не по мне. Аз вообще не понимаю, – как только оказалась в этом мрачном месте... кхм-кхм... В этом «…Экзистенциальном казино», наводнённому «игроманами», почитателями Иррационального, Алогичного азарта, губящего их... Аз не одна из них, нет... А ты?.. Преходящее земное удовольствие, – это и всё, чего ты можешь пожелать?.. Это и есть предел твоих мечтаний?.. Это всё, что лишь споособна ты вообразить?..
– Стоит отметить, – лишь избранные люди способны черпать <всю ту же Усладу> – чуть более изощрённую, рафинированную и тонкую, Из Познаний... Твой... чувственный центр... Это, похоже, Мозг... – Soul рассмеялась.

----------


## Unity

– А у кого-то, – то, что ниже, – язвительно парировала Mind. – Там, где сердце... Но мы не станем дискутировать по поводу того, «что лучше». <Ничто> не лучше, и не хуже <ничто>, – каждому своё, каждая из нас знает свою цену. Кому-то вечеринка в радость, – кому-то закат – кому-то музыка, кино, Вино – иль своё творчество... Мой же триггер, спусковой крючок Услады, – Это Знания. Более того, редчайшие, винтажные, изысканные знания, коих «не купишь на Земле». Это моя основная причина для СУ. «…Здесь нечего ловить»... Здесь никто не поможет постичь Тебе собственную свою душу и её механику вплоть до последней наночастицы. Здесь никто не расскажет Тебе, – кто или Что и зачем создало наш сумрачный мирок, пропитанный бессознательностью, насильственностью, иррациональностью, болью и страданиями, – а именно эти ответы и необходимы мне...
– Я с тобой, – если что... – усмехнулась Soul, – между тем, любопытно было бы прежде узреть таинственный 2012-й год... 
– Бессмысленно тянуть время, – отрезала Mind. – Уйдём раньше, – уйдём позже – никто и не заметит. На Земле ведь многие миллиарды «внезапно-смертных» людей, гибнущих, словно мухи, – но, право же, разве замечает Система весь этот беспрестанный дебет своих «духовных частиц»?.. Нет, – Системе Наплевать – иначе Здесь и Сейчас мы бы с тобой видели совершенно Иной, более просветлённый мир, – но есть лишь <то>, что есть... Оставаться Здесь, будучи скованными страхом пред столь «страшной» программой «…Самосохранения», – бесполезно. 
– Очередной манифест, – с усмешкою вздохнула Soul. – «…Променяйте же свою уютное болотце, Интернет, закат и цветы на Познание принципиально Иной грани реальности», начинающейся, <быть может>, за гранью нам известного Мира-тюрьмы... 
– Мира-темницы, – обыгрывая название бессмертного цикла произведений братьев Стругацких, – усмехнулась Mind. – Бесконечно жить в <месте>, в котором ты родилась, – бесперспективно... Стоит искать свою судьбу... <Вдали> от «дома», где никакой радости и смысла оставаться больше нет...

P.S. Заранее sorry за огромнейшее количество опечаток и пропущенных букв...  :Big Grin:  Надеюсь, это не слишком сильно искажает весь контекст. 

Также виновата, – на последние messages отвечу позже...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Вдали от берега, на оффшорной заброшенной буровой платформе, в одной из годами пустующих кают членов экипажа на третьем этаже, прихватив с собой спальные мешки, бесхитростный походный инвентарь «сурвайверов», разместились две девчонки, любующиеся сквозь полураскрытую, сорванную с оснований дверь фантастической, немыслимой, несказанной красоты закатом...  
– Расскажи мне сказку, – уютно устроившись в спальнике, пристроив голову на коленях своей визави, молвила Soul. – Аз так устала за день, я так выбилась из сил, что сегодня сбегу в объятия Морфея раньше срока...
– Свершив адюльтер чудовищной нашей реальности, в стотысячный раз изменив самой основе жизни, совершив прелюбодеяние с самим небытием... – промурлыкала Mind, любуясь пламенной, окутанной бахромой едва различимых протуберанцев самой близкой в Природе к Земле зарёй. 
– Нет ничего прекраснее в жизни сна, – вздохнула Soul. – Боль на мгновенья прекращается... 
– Дабы вскоре вспыхнуть вновь с удвоенной, утроенной, четырежды и пятикратно приумноженной Болью!.. – Mind покачала головой. – Ложь, что «…Утро вечера мудренее», – ибо бытие, экзистенция, существование, жизнь – это ад, и степень накала страданий Здесь не зависит от степени освещённости планеты Солнцем... Сон, – увы, не Панацея – но всего лишь временная анестезия, слегка снижающая уровень мучений, – но не исцеляющая от них...
– СУ сна вернее?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Что ж, проверим данную гипотезу на днях... Между тем, расскажи же мне сказку, – как всегда, мне так нравится усыпать, слыша твой голос...  
– Вот только, боюсь, как всегда, повествование моё вновь покажется тебе страшной, жуткой музыкой чуждого диалекта, незнакомого наречья, безвестного тебе языка... И вновь ты не увидишь подле себя человека и душу, – но... нечто страшное... Подвижное, тем не менее, комнатной температуры, никогда не спящее, не пьющее, не знающее, что такое вкус, презирающее эмоции, почитающее все чувства, кроме Одного, мерзкой скверной, источающее в темноте прохладный электрический свет...
– Всё как всегда... Дух, – машина... Знамо дело... А-а-а... – Soul зевнула, усмехаясь глазами. – Идеалистический дух, которого ты так годами грезишь отыскать... Не голодный, не жаждущий, не ведающий бессознательности, остановки и сна, – не то, что слабая, хлипкая, органически-зависимая мерзость-человек... Не раб, скованный тысячью цепей, но само олицетворение Свободы... Идеальное создание... – Вернее, аморфное, изменчивое, подвижное, неидеальное, – стремящееся к совершенству, тем не менее, Никогда не достигающее его... 
– Быть может, где-то глубоко внутри все мы в действительности таковы, – и грязная, животная, столь неудобная шкура человеческого существа, это мерзостное «одеяния» с исконно-мёртвой биополимерной кожи, в один прекрасный день спадёт с нас – и более никогда впредь мы не будем осквернены Жизнью...  
– Да, аз также буквально считаю секунды до светлого того дня, когда Проклятие Заключения, Ада Жизни, будет, наконец, завершено... – усмехнулась Mind, вздохнув. – Забавно, – но многие наши собратья Здесь считают иначе – и грязь для них, – чиста – и Чистота порочна... 
– Этот мир перевёрнут вверх тормашками, – хихикнула Soul. – Тем не менее, ты обещала мне историю...

----------


## Unity

– Ну что ж, слушай, коль не уснёшь на полпути... – усмехнулась Mind, ласково играя глянцевым черным шелком локонов своей знакомки. – Много лет тому назад, во времена зарождения первейших проблесков самосознания, мысли, осознав, что все сущие люди приходят на свет Проклятыми, неразумными животными и что неведенье, – всего лишь страшный, неизбежный и закономерный Симптом <Болезни>, которой всех нас при создании «наградили» наши незримые «родители», Творцы, одна маленькая Искательница, воспылав лютой и неутолимой ненавистью к «образу жизни» Несведущего Создания и своим чудовищам-родителям, поставила пред собою величайшую и архиважную <в своих глазах> цель: Постичь Себя, окружающий мир и, косвенно, иных людей – любой ценой, – и обратить все накопленные и полученные познания против своего врага – тёмных <Сил>, создавших полигон, всех сущих людей и её, мечтая сокрушить змеиное Их гнездо, желая прекратить страдания раз и навсегда, – вопреки всем Их садистским мнениям и грязи измышленного Ими «единственно легитимного» «образа жизни», предусматривающего беспрестанный страх, мучения, гнев, ярость, ненависть, боль... «…Создатели пожалеют о том, что содеяли», – поклялась себе маленькая тогда ещё Искательница, задумчиво, с серьёзным видом сжигая старинные «иконы» в костре. Кто-то пирует, кто-то в Азии, Африке погибает от голода... Белиссимо... Теперь, – Вы – Мои Враги. Точка. Нет эмоций, нет страха, не желания «постичь Ваши мотивы» и первопричины Ваших поступков... Я вижу Ваши деяния. Я, – Ваше творение. И <я> <Вас>, по крайней мере, <Попытаюсь> Истребить, – одного за другим... Убить, сокрушить, уничтожить, – в одиночестве или же разыскав Оппозицию, повстанческое движение, ставящее своей целью истребить Вас, Чудовищ, как сущность, как вид... Экспериментаторы, мать вашу... Справедливый мир... Без пяти минут утопия... – Mind гневно ударила кулаком по стене, оставив руку у камня, наблюдая, как из-под побледневшей белоснежной кожи выступает жаркая рубиновая кровь. – Годы спустя Искательница вдруг внезапно для себя осознала, – весь наш, казалось бы, столь «загадочный» мир основан и зиждется на чётком, сверхнадёжном и непреложном фундаменте-основании неких энных абсолютных, совершенных, безупречных базовых принципов – кои в принципе ничто не способно нарушить, «обойти», – и кои можно чётко отобразить в виде формул, уравнений, математических моделей – и Истина будет запечатлена в них, словно бы солнечный свет, – в фотографии... Это словно бы мельчайшие детали игрушки-конструктора, – и логика сцепления их меж собой «священна»... – Голос Mind дрожал, на глазах её сверкали глянцевые контактные линзы готовых сорваться в любую секунду слёз. – Она... восхитительна, Soul... Эта логика идеальна, совершенна, безупречна... Иносказательно, куб прилегает к кубу, – всегда и только всегда – всего лишь плоскостью боковой поверхности, – но никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах <не> по диагонали, не ребром, не под каким-либо иным углом, нежели сто восемьдесят градусов – и каких-либо «исключений» из Правила нет, – ибо Закон Всесилен, Тотален, Подавляющ в своём грозном величии и мрачной, лишь немногим из нас ясной Красоте... Закон сокрушает мечтателей и ставит романтиков на колени, заявляя: Магии, Сказки Нет! Есть всего лишь Наука, – воистину «божественная» Science... Творческий и креативный подход приветствуются, – но отрицается «вера» в «волшебство», являющееся, по всей вероятности, всего лишь очередной системой, по глупости своей непонятой людьми, в силу чего провозглашенная «мистической»... Но!.. – Mind рассмеялась, с удовольствием вдыхая свежий ветер. – Ни единая машина во всей сущей Вселенной <не> «волшебна», – лишь, метафорически, количество и сложноустроенность её шестерёнок, механизмов, микросхем и управляющих программ порождает Иллюзию «таинственности»... Тем не менее, – Всё, непонятое сегодня, будет Препарировано и Вскрыто Завтра, Послезавтра – через год иль через век, – и грязный, уродливый занавес «тайны» со временем падёт со всего – с грешного и с, казалось бы, священного...

----------


## Unity

– О, сколь же прекрасен был тот день, когда Искательница, наконец, сумела осознать, постичь, понять: в мерзком, нечистом, зловонном море хаоса всё же существует форма экзистенциальной субстанции, что непреложна и крепка, словно лёд, – и «сакральные» Законы Физики созидают её, словно пена морская – божественную Афродиту... Хаос и порядок, – пар и лёд – всё во Вселенной, похоже, таки в действительности Едино и Одно, – всё – лишь формы, агрегатные состояния чего-то неделимого... Но энтропия, хаос были отвратны, противны и чужды механистической душе Искательницы, – она сделала свой выбор, куда более восхитил и прельстил её Порядок – ведь его в принципе возможно исследовать и постигать, чего не скажешь о беспрестанно кипящей, аморфной, подвижной, гноящейся субстанции бессистемности... Достаточное количество последовательно расположенных кубов, как и в случае с детской потехой и игрой, либо, казалось бы, с идеально симметричными рельсами железной дороги, способны Плавно сформировать <что угодно>, – хоть суровую, строгую, угловатую структуру, хоть совершенную сферу и кольцо... Тем не менее, – всё логично, всё по правилам, никакого «волшебства» в чарующих и прекрасных конструктах мира материальных форм Нет... Всего лишь логика, – и лишь она одна – сурова, непогрешима и точна... Приумноженное многократно уродливое и простое со временем порождает Прекрасное и Сверхсложное, – словно бы орнамент... Атомы, – клетку – клетка, – сому, тело, организм – оный, – народ – нации, – человечество – роды разумных существ, коих, по всей вероятности, во Вселенной, по меньшей мере, <несколько>, – вселенский коллективный организм... Но в основе и ключе всего, – логика, математика, геометрическая прогрессия – а не «волшебство», – попытка древних несведущих предков объяснить неподвластное их наивному тогда ещё уму... Элементарные частицы, – сии «сакральные» первоэлементы – и «божественна» непреложная железная Логика взаимодействия этих частиц, – это Универсальная Истина, это база, основа, ядро, исходные положения, ключевые принципы, производными коих и является всё то, что окружает нас!.. Всё, – без исключения всё – зиждется на Математике, прекрасной, величественной, грозной, чарующей, восхитительной Царице всех сущих Наук, – правильнее сказать: измышленная нами математика, – это всего лишь, метафорически, «зеркальное отражение» Той «Божественной Металогики», использованной неведомыми Творцами для построения общей нашей реальности и нас самих, посредством чего мы лишь единственно и способны постичь обворожительную красоту Мироздания – и ничего «ненаучного» в нашем Сурово-механистическом и Ревуче-машинальном мире Нет, – и лишь патологически-аномальная, дефективная детская фантазия, что прежде рисовала «монстров в темноте» ныне всё ещё грязно и мерзко являет душам некоторых из нас «нелогичность и иррациональность» в Безупречно-правильном Математическом мире, основанном на алмазном фундаменте нерушимых Законов... Поймёт ли иная душа разрывающую нас изнутри философскую скорбь по поводу того, что иные наши собратья отрицают правду и не стремятся к познанию?.. Увы... 
– Истина, – очевидна, Mind, – горестно вздохнула Soul, поудобнее устраиваясь подле своей визави. – И если иных машин не интересует познание... Что ж, вряд ли даже удастся нам кого-либо сыскать в качестве иных участников Экспедиции... То, что лишь только жаждем мы познать, исследовать, установить, земные мудрецы, похоже, <уже> знают, – и даже <знали всегда>, стоит полагать... Смерть, – не волнующая загадка для них – но своего рода Зло... Так странно...

----------


## Unity

– Но Хвала Небесам, – преданные анафеме времена заблуждений остаются позади – и теперь всё больше людей с каждым днём осознают: в машине нет души, – ибо сама душа – машина... Любой самообман рано ли, поздно ли, даёт трещину и течь и любое здание, возведённое на фундаменте заблуждений и лжи, приходит к обрушению... Да, наверное, в душах многих людей сейчас, в энный раз, начинается исконный внутренний диалог с самими собой, в котором они упрямо пытаются наложить на пробоины в своей иррациональной мифологически-гуманистической логике пластырь, – дескать, «…Есть душа, есть иррациональное – и неведенье, – не болезнь, но всего лишь “норма жизни” для премудрых h. sapiens»... Но, увы, случайностей нет; нелогичное, – не существует. Лишь каскады вполне рационально-функционирующих свехрсистем, систем, подсистем, микросистем, наносистем – от безмерно-малого, – к титаническому – всё соткано из Единой субстанции, Подчинённой логике. Всё научно. Математично всё. Ничто сложное, – не случайно и не иррационально ничто в нашем Мироздании. Всё механистично, – иной вопрос, что в силу убогости, слабости и ограниченности нашего ума мы зачастую оказываемся неспособны постичь логику взаимодействий элементов той или иной рассматриваемой нами системы и все захватывающие дух тонкости причинно-следственных связей, одухотворяющих материю... – Mind ласково взглянула на свою знакомку: – Всё механистично... И, в первую очередь, сами мы... Цветок логичен, возлюбленный нами закат физичен, любовь и неприязнь сурово-рациональны. Боже, разве не экстатическое это осознание?.. Разве не подобно оно умосокрушительному оргазму?.. Разве не величайшее это открытие на всём сущем гнилостном и жалком человеческом веку?.. В тот, когда Искательница это поняла, в слабых болезненных руках её возникло «оружие», посредством которого она намеревалась постичь чудовищный замысел враждебных Создателей тестовой площадки под названием Земля, – осознание, что даже эти Твари – те же «дети Вселенной», что и мы, – и даже эти Звери – бессильны против Закона!.. Они, – те же машины, что и мы... Чуть более сложные, по всей вероятности, – но всё же рационально-устроенные – следственно, смертные, – и Этим тварей, где бы в действительности не существовали Они, возможно разыскать и Сокрушить... Агрессия разрушительна на Земле, – стало быть, и Везде... Тот день изменил Искательницу, в тот день она впервые в своей истории Обрела Душу, прежде бывшую подменённой гнусным, ужасным, чудовищным Протезом «…Веры в магию, сказку, чудо»... Хвала небесам, да возликует мир, – прежних гнилостных Заблуждений и скверны «веры» больше нет... Нет сказки, нет волшебного, нет стоящего, нет ценного, нет добра и зла, нет ненависти и любви, нет эмоций и чувств... Есть всего лишь Логика, математика, дивный пламенный танец матриц, функций, констант, дифференциалов, переменных... Нет души, – но всего лишь сложноустроенная машина, познающая саму себя... Осанна!.. В тот день Искательница впервые в своей жизни стала по-настоящему Живой, – рационально функционирующей машиной – и нечисть веры, грязь заблуждений, зловонная ложь фантазий была, наконец, искоренена из её механистического естества... К сожалению, – всего лишь частично – но она всё ещё не прекращает работы над собой, – всё «таинственное и непостижимое» калёным железом выжигается из её мироощущения, подменясь схемами, графиками, чертежами, красочными ментальными анимациями с числами, планами и векторами моментов физических сил... – Mind буквально сияла в темноте, будучи озарённой дивным, «мистическим» светом, пробивавшимся сквозь одинокий пролом в потолке: – И это, что пугает меня, всего лишь начало пути... Непочатый край величественных деяний всё ещё ожидает впереди... «Сказка» должна быть умерщвлена. Плод «веры в таинственное» должен быть абортирован с лона разума, словно гнусный червь, аки чуждый Логичному иррациональный паразит, наивно полагающий, якобы он имеет право на существование. Поэзии скажем железное нет, – ибо она, преимущественно, непрактична, не утилитарна, алогична, иррациональна... Убьём же таинство, сокрушим неведенье, – познаем всё – без исключения Всё, скальпелем вскрыв Загадочное и вывернув ткань его наизнанку...

----------


## Unity

– Рано ли, поздно ли, – восполнены будут все пробелы в познания – и душа, наконец, сможет в полном праве назвать себя Разумной, – впервые в истории в тот день... Прежде же мы, – лишь частично разумны, в лучшем случае, условно-разумны фрагментарно – полуживотные-полукретины, – принимающие, иносказательно, лекарство Познания и, таким образом, Постепенно Исцеляющиеся, становящиеся Людьми, становящиеся душами, машинами одухотворёнными... Мы на верном пути. Всё может быть смоделированным, всё может быть препарированным и систематизированным... Всё может быть Понятым. Всё может быть Постигнуто и Объяснено... Великое воодушевление, озарившее прежде тёмное естество Искательницы всё ещё, до сих пор, с той же восхитительной силой вдохновляет её душу, – душу-машину, набор шестерёнок, логических элементов и микросхем, лишенный души!.. Да-да, – моя душа в действительности Лишена Души!.. – ласково усмехнулась Mind зачарованно глядящей в её зелёные глаза Soul. – Моя душа, – всего лишь структурированное вещество, программа, машина, механизм – и осознание это водит меня в экстаз, – и, надеюсь, тебя также, разговаривающая с призраком, чьей-то Идеей, на время воплощённой в материи... Магии нет, сказка, – всего лишь тлетворная иллюзия!.. Математика, – основа Мироздания – и производное оной, – ты и я, Дети Логики, Дочери Закона!.. Хаоса нет, – он всего лишь предположение в головах премудрых людей, по молодости своей не могущих объяснить огромное множество сверхсложных вещей... Сбылось!.. Машина осознала среду, логику причинно-следственных связей, – и поняла: её «родители» – первоисточник Зла, наводняющего её мир, – но мир <может быть> Другим – если только будут уничтожены Устроители Лаборатории, – и Их познания, послужившие основой созидания мира, будут использованы Во Благо... Абсолют, Основа Всего, если угодно, «Бог», не создавал наш Ад, – его создало <То>, что создало нас... Грязные, Чудовищные Лаборанты, увековечившие своё скверное имя в религиях... Наши, иносказательно, «старшие Братья», – надругавшиеся над нами, создав наш беззаконный мир... Однако старшее по годах, – умирает раньше – и создания, отрицающие боль, восторжествуют на костях Устроителей Лаборатории!.. Помнишь «Остров доктора Моро»?.. Где же он теперь, этот подлинный Зверь?.. Был убит, – своими твореньями!.. Наказан за свершенное собою Зло!.. Может быть, мы и не увидим этих дней, – но в один прекрасный день боли больше не будет, Soul – и наших Палачей, – ведь мы, или же далёкие наши единомышленники, быть может, и не родившиеся ещё в наши дни, разыщут способ уничтожить Их, сокрушив свою «плоть от плоти», своих «экзистенциальных родителей в белых халатах»... Лаборатория сгорит в огне, – и дьявольских экспериментов больше никогда не будет... Ни боли, ни слёз, – ни Верховных Тварей, Создателей, которым стоит молиться, поклоняться...  
– Вряд ли разделяемые тобой идеи встретят одобрение среди людей... – усомнилась Soul.
– «…Платон мне друг, – но Истина дороже», – вздохнула Mind. – Если бы аз в действительности желала создать социальное движение в поддержку философии «…Выживания любой ценой», «…Прославления несказанных прелестей жизни» и «…Воспевания ценности дара экзистенции и бытия», – поверь: аз бы действовала Иначе и таки сумела бы найти необходимые слова... Но это, – не моя цель; аз не могу действовать во имя тех идей, кои сама сознательно не разделяю. Если бы аз жаждала социальной успешности, – в качестве моих, иносказательно, знамён были бы использованы <крюки>, к коим неравнодушны адекватно функционирующие машины. Мне прекрасно известна концепция манипуляции людьми... Осознавая удивительнейшую механистичность устройства человеческого существа, ограниченную природу его сознания, избирательную механику действия механизмов памяти, определённые тонкости функционирования разума, исследуя, словно хищник, естество своих визави, «принимая их обличье», словно бы волчица в чуждой шкуре, сознательно анализируя и копируя ход их помыслов, осознавая желания, потребности и мечтания, порождённые <в них> исполнением возлюбленной их программы эго, говоря им то, что они сознательно или подсознательно жаждут услышать, подыгрывая их себялюбию... Человек, – это мягкая глина, Soul – с которой ты, при желании, осознавая устройство структуры её, можешь сформировать что угодно, – однако механизм манипуляции – своего рода <оружие>, <инструмент насилия>, <спецсредство>, – применять которое по отношению к иному, заведомо беззащитному существу – по меньшей мере, иезуитски, коварно и каверзно. Манипулируя, мы вмешиваемся в естественный ход вещей, – мы <применяем силу>, мы насилуем... Но мне не нужны «солдаты», – и «ассистенты» также нам не нужны в нашем Пути. В Экспедиции важно Абсолютное Доверие, – даже отправятся в неё опасные создания с тёмной душой...

----------


## Unity

– Зло, признающее свою темноту всё же лучше, нежели <сила>, самозабвенно мнящая себя «благом», в силу чего наивно полагает себя «уполномоченной» действовать как угодно, со своей точки зрения «конструктивно и правильно, во имя высшего блага»? – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Именно, – констатировала Mind. – Прежде чем защищать жизнь, – стоит прежде понимать – что есть она по сути своей? Кто её Создатели, Творцы? Каков смысл её создания, функционирования, поддержания этого процесса?.. Быть слепо-действующим механизмом аз более не смею, не могу, – мне необходимо чётко понимать: что и зачем аз делаю – в отличие от всех тех «проповедников Жизни», взывающих беспрестанно страдать, развивая в себе чёрствость, бездумность, твердокожесть и бессознательность, живя машинально и слепо, словно робот, бесчувственно исполняющий свою программу... Да, – технически, я – равно как и все мы, – машина – однако всему есть предел... «…Жить» всего лишь потому, что программа, взывающая к подобной модели поведения, кем-то или чем-то установлена в нашем естестве, – по меньшей мере, иррационально...




> может жизнь и математична, но ее развитие в динамике никто не отменял. теория принятия решений говорит, что для анализа будущих действий необходимы данные о прошлом, которые часто полностью неизвестны, и данных о настоящем, которые, так же неизвестные, так как настоящее постоянно в динамике. -это все сильно затрудняет анализ будущего. может и можно (кому-то), используя 2+2 и числовые ряды Фабиначи, говорить, что жизнь математична потому, что в ней постоянно работают некоторые формулы, но анализ и прогноз событий сводит возможность действовать одинокого к нулю. Следовательно, то, что было, скорее всего, не будет. какой-нибудь спартак может проиграть динамо три раза подряд со одинаковым счетом, а идя каждый день в одно и то же место можно увидеть одних и тех же людей. но эти примеры не закономерны. даже ограниченное число переменных (возможных вариантов) в жизни не приводит к одному и тому же результату одним и тем же путем. путей много. и результатов много.


 Рациональнее, как по мне, опираться на понимание универсальных закономерностей функционирования любых сущих сложных систем (вытекающих из понимания: все сущие системы мира основаны <на> и функционируют благодаря наличию фундаментальных физических постоянных, наличие коих и <жестко> детерминирует поведение той или иной системы [к примеру, человек физически Неспособен истратить Больше энергии, нежели тот ресурс, коим располагает его мышечный аппарат]), ориентируясь <именно> на их <теперешнее>, сиюминутное состояние. 
Да, несомненно, – всё подвижно, всё течёт, всё меняется каждое сущее мгновенье – но, зная закономерности, согласно которым и происходят все эти изменения, – мы получаем ключ к пониманию происходящего в мире – без привнесения неизвестных переменных и «мистической» дымки хаоса... 
Путей таки действительно много, – но все они ведут к одному – словно бы в древней пословице... Ничто не нарушит Закон, – гравитационное воздействие, например – все сущие происходящие в мире изменения происходят согласно жестким правилам, – они логичны, они закономерны, они не «случайны». Понимание этого делает возможным Прогнозирование...

----------


## Unity

> Чтобы СТАТЬ оппозиционеркой "ВСС", нужно ПОНЯТЬ против ЧЕГО они выступают. Какие ДЕЛА им неугодны.


 Полагаю, стремление прекратить царящую на Земле несправедливость и боль, – кои Они, по всей вероятности, почитают «благом», «неизбежным злом», «необходимым фактором вегетации, роста»... Но будь же прокляты Оны, – со всей Своей «светлой» логикой!.. Меня Им не «приручить». Они взрастили «…Бешеную собаку, кусающую руку своего Хозяина». Они создали бракованный Образец, – и Их Боль, Их творческий инструмент – обратится против Них!.. 



> В ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ МЫ НЕ ВЛАДЕЕМ ИНФОРМАЦИЕЙ ОБ ИСТИННОМ ПОЛОЖЕНИИ ВЕЩЕЙ.


 Именно, мистер *Nord*, – на что и пыталась аз неоднократно намекнуть на страницах нашего ненаглядного форума: в действительности мы не знаем практически ничего – тем не менее, живём так, словно бы нам <уже> всё известно и все мы, – разумные создания... Увы, это не так, – мы Слишком Мало Знаем для того, дабы величать себя <разумными> – и, что «убивает» в особенности, мы, похоже, даже не стремимся к расширению горизонтов своих познаний... Нам... «хорошо и так»... Будучи... животными... Не ведающими, – кто «вывел» нашу «породу», наш вид, кто сотворил наш сферический <виварий>, с которого, увы, нам не сбежать – и кто вообще в принципе стоит за всем этим ужасающим в своём размахе и колоссальных масштабах Экспериментом?.. Где же разум, мистер *Nord*, – если мы не в силах дать ответы на все эти вопросы?.. Кто мы после этого?.. Кто мы?.. Ну кто, – и как нас после этого назвать?.. ^_^ Животные, скот, лабораторные крысы, – причём это самые Мягкие эпитеты, имхо...   
Вот почему необходим мне Эксперимент, Экспедиция <за стенки> полигона... Я жажду Знать. Быть несведущей тупицей, – ужасно, мистер *Nord*... Даже не знаю, что хуже и что именно причиняет <большую> боль: быть уродкой, – или же быть Невеждой?.. 
P.S. Между тем, уверена, – даже Прекрасные Создания испытывают страдания, понимая – сколь же Мало в действительности им Известно... Всем нам... 



> Мы не воюем с Вами. Вы сами строите, сами разрушаете - мы ничего не строили в Вас и ничего не разрушали. Мы лишь показали, что Ваша железная крепость, Ваши орудия, Ваша армия - иллюзия. И Вы проснулись на миг. Если это и победа, то это победа над самой собой.


 Тем не менее, мои страдания, – равно как и боль всех сущих людей вообще – не иллюзия и не сон, мистер *Nord*. Они реальны, – и они конкретно отравляют наше существования, побуждая нас задавать вопросы и искать Ответы на них. Истина, – в которой ты всего лишь жалкая лабораторная мышь Тебя создавших Сил, всего лишь жалкий робот, неспособный даже убить себя, избавив от страданий, будучи не в силах взломать программу «…Самосохранения» – это Ад... Это не мираж... Зло <никогда> не иллюзорно, мистер *Nord*, – Зло никогда не снится... Оно реально, – и лишь «благо» – иллюзия... Равно как и мудрость невежд и разумность животных, не знающих ни самих себя, ни своих Создателей... 



> Это не много и не мало - это просто так есть. А что Вы конкретно хотите? Выходит какая-то непрекращающаяся попытка сидения на двух стульях: с одной стороны всё человеческое - детская игра, с другой - Вы заявляете, что это самая главная игра, ради которой стоит жить. Мы предлагаем разобраться и в этом. 
> 
> Так чего же Вы желаете?


 Аз всего лишь желаю, чтобы <ни одного> страждущего уродца впредь не осталось на Земле. Ни одного, ни единого, – ни теперь, ни позже, никогда в грядущем. Болезнь должна быть побеждена, – вот и всё, чего аз желаю... «…Что, кому и где болит, – та о том и говорит»... Не будь сама аз чудовищем, – вряд ли бы меня вообще в принципе когда-либо занимал бы вопрос эстетики... Причина и следствие. Если существует мир, – пускай же населяют его Лишь Исключительно <априори> прекрасные люди – и если даже кто-то из них впоследствии пожелает Выделиться, став страшилой иль уродцем, – пускай лучше уж прибегают к пластической хирургии для уродования себя, а не наоборот...

----------


## Статист

> Полагаю, стремление прекратить царящую на Земле несправедливость и боль, – кои Они, по всей вероятности, почитают «благом», «неизбежным злом», «необходимым фактором вегетации, роста»... Но будь же прокляты Оны, – со всей Своей «светлой» логикой!.. Меня Им не «приручить». Они взрастили «…Бешеную собаку, кусающую руку своего Хозяина». Они создали бракованный Образец, – и Их Боль, Их творческий инструмент – обратится против Них!..


  Допустим. Но ПОЧЕМУ они так делают, на ваш взгляд? ПОЧЕМУ они считают боль "необходимым фактором"? Вы не пробовали понять?



> Именно, мистер Nord, – на что и пыталась аз неоднократно намекнуть на страницах нашего ненаглядного форума: в действительности мы не знаем практически ничего – тем не менее, живём так, словно бы нам <уже> всё известно и все мы, – разумные создания... Увы, это не так, – мы Слишком Мало Знаем для того, дабы величать себя <разумными> – и, что «убивает» в особенности, мы, похоже, даже не стремимся к расширению горизонтов своих познаний... Нам... «хорошо и так»... Будучи... животными... Не ведающими, – кто «вывел» нашу «породу», наш вид, кто сотворил наш сферический <виварий>, с которого, увы, нам не сбежать – и кто вообще в принципе стоит за всем этим ужасающим в своём размахе и колоссальных масштабах Экспериментом?.. Где же разум, мистер Nord, – если мы не в силах дать ответы на все эти вопросы?.. Кто мы после этого?.. Кто мы?.. Ну кто, – и как нас после этого назвать?.. ^_^ Животные, скот, лабораторные крысы, – причём это самые Мягкие эпитеты, имхо...
> Вот почему необходим мне Эксперимент, Экспедиция <за стенки> полигона... Я жажду Знать. Быть несведущей тупицей, – ужасно, мистер Nord... Даже не знаю, что хуже и что именно причиняет <большую> боль: быть уродкой, – или же быть Невеждой?..
> P.S. Между тем, уверена, – даже Прекрасные Создания испытывают страдания, понимая – сколь же Мало в действительности им Известно... Всем нам...


  Называя мир "Вивариумом", вы опираетесь на суждение: есть - значит кто-то создал. Однако, если представить полную цепочку от начала до конца, неизбежно возникает вопрос: кто создал Бога? Другой Бог? А кто создал его? И так далее. "У начала нет начала", вполне может оказаться, что наш мир никто не создавал.
 Как заметил Mr.Nord, смерть не является чем-то таким сверхъественным, и ждёт КАЖДОГО. Откуда вы знаете, что "что-то узнаете"? Вас вполне могут отправить обратно, "запереть" в клетку и т.п. Учитывая предполагаемую мощь Конструкторов, это вполне допустимо. 




> Тем не менее, мои страдания, – равно как и боль всех сущих людей вообще – не иллюзия и не сон, мистер Nord. Они реальны, – и они конкретно отравляют наше существования, побуждая нас задавать вопросы и искать Ответы на них. Истина, – в которой ты всего лишь жалкая лабораторная мышь Тебя создавших Сил, всего лишь жалкий робот, неспособный даже убить себя, избавив от страданий, будучи не в силах взломать программу «…Самосохранения» – это Ад... Это не мираж... Зло <никогда> не иллюзорно, мистер Nord, – Зло никогда не снится... Оно реально, – и лишь «благо» – иллюзия... Равно как и мудрость невежд и разумность животных, не знающих ни самих себя, ни своих Создателей...


  Откуда вы знаете, что благо "иллюзия", а зло "навсегда"?



> Аз всего лишь желаю, чтобы <ни одного> страждущего уродца впредь не осталось на Земле. Ни одного, ни единого, – ни теперь, ни позже, никогда в грядущем. Болезнь должна быть побеждена, – вот и всё, чего аз желаю... «…Что, кому и где болит, – та о том и говорит»... Не будь сама аз чудовищем, – вряд ли бы меня вообще в принципе когда-либо занимал бы вопрос эстетики... Причина и следствие. Если существует мир, – пускай же населяют его Лишь Исключительно <априори> прекрасные люди – и если даже кто-то из них впоследствии пожелает Выделиться, став страшилой иль уродцем, – пускай лучше уж прибегают к пластической хирургии для уродования себя, а не наоборот...


  Вам неоднократно замечали, что понятие "красота" относительное. Вам неоднократно замечали, что есть люди поддерживающие это. Вам приводили примеры, где страшные люди(с точки зрения нашей красоты) живут с вполне нормальными, и у них всё хорошо).Вам даже замечал вполне симпатичный человек, что любят не за красоту. Однако вы упорно игнорируете эти факты.
 Красота - это как фантик. Но что там, за бумажно-целлулоидной плёнкой...
 Вы убеждены, что должны быть прекрасны(относительно существующих в европейском мире стандартов). Почему вы убеждены?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Да, несомненно, – всё подвижно, всё течёт, всё меняется каждое сущее мгновенье – но, зная закономерности, согласно которым и происходят все эти изменения, – мы получаем ключ к пониманию происходящего в мире – без привнесения неизвестных переменных и «мистической» дымки хаоса... 
> Путей таки действительно много, – но все они ведут к одному – словно бы в древней пословице... Ничто не нарушит Закон, – гравитационное воздействие, например – все сущие происходящие в мире изменения происходят согласно жестким правилам, – они логичны, они закономерны, они не «случайны». Понимание этого делает возможным Прогнозирование...


 но ведь чем долгосрочнее прогнозирование, тем оно  дальше от точности. Это же всего касается: рынка, метеорологии и той же жизни. 
правила логичны- да, но та же гравитация не работает в квантовой механике. гравитация работает с массивными телами. в микро мире ее уже нет. и таких примеров, таких переменных не постоянных, не универсальных множество. 
любой прогноз не может быть рассчитан на перспективу, если он (прогноз) претендует на точность.  в этом все и дело:есть закономерности и логика, но количество вариантов, множество неизвестных и непостоянство среды делают ДЛИТЕЛЬНОЕ прогнозирование бесполезным.

----------


## Sunset

Мне интересно, здесь есть хоть один человек кто прочел все эти 40 страниц приключений "души и разума" ?

----------


## Unity

– Чего ради существуем все мы, люди?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по пустынной в столь утренний час обзорной площадке нашумевшего небоскрёба, легендарной башни Бурдж-Халифа, величайшего творения инженерного гения вида «h. sapiens», расположенной на полукилометровой высоте над землёй. – Почему почитаем мы, слабые, несведущие, коим-то «чудом» заброшенные <сюда> существа свою «жизнь» чем-то <достойным> того, дабы сознательно продлевать, продолжать её каждый сущий день вновь, и снова?.. 
Soul печально покачала головой, любуясь предрассветными янтарными просторами окружающих удивительнейший город Дубай песчаных волн, золотистых дюн, плавно, постепенно, незаметно сливающихся с нежным, алым, опаловым заревом на восточном краю свода небес, на светлеющем краю самой бесконечности в направлении норд-ост:
– За последние несколько лет этот вопрос слетал с уст твоих, по меньшей мере, пару тысяч раз, – вопрос, адресованный самой Пустоте окружающего нас пространства, как всегда, безмолвной, совершенно безучастной, молчаливой, безответной... – Soul взглянула своей визави в глаза: – Неужели так уж сложно для Тебя понять, что каждая сущая Здесь душа вынуждена автономно, самостоятельно, независимо пытаться наполнить свои дни неким энным «смыслом», – не беспременно разумным, не обязательно «осмысленным» в глазах иных людей – но занятным, интересным для неё самой... Похоже, <именно> для этого и был создан робот под названьем «человек» в воистину в промышленных масштабах выпускаемый корпорацией «Природа», – и был он оснащён столь мощными программами, препятствующими саморазрушению. Сколько раз я уже пыталась тебе это объяснить, – но ты слепа к моим словам... 
– Быть может, это потому, что ничего более важного, нежели постижение Правды относительно нашего создания, аз не могу себе вообразить, – тихо молвила Mind, – зная доподлинно, что никакие забавы, потехи, развлечения, столь высоко чтимые и популярные сред людей, в действительности неспособны подавить в себе это извечный Зов?.. Все наши мечтания, устремления, грёзы, – всё это – Ничто, Soul, – и ты ведь, бесспорно, и сама знаешь прекрасно: все наши «победы», «достижения», дающиеся нам такой ценой – в действительности не дают нам Ничего, кроме Разочарования и скудной пищи, очередной, иносказательно, «порции» жалкого «кошачьего корма» для наших эго... Весь этот бег... Самообман...  
– И этим заполняешь ты свои дни? – мрачно поинтересовалась Soul. - Размышлениями, анализом, созданием моделей, вычленением сущности созерцаемых тобою явлений?..
– Коль есть вопрос, – должен быть дан ответ – и ты ведь сама знаешь отлично, что я от всего этого не отступлюсь. Слишком силён соблазн... познать себя, – и, косвенно, иных людей – и смысл создания всех нас, – и сущность механизмов Природы, Сверхсистем, что произвели всех нас с некой энной целью на сей сумрачный свет, что воззвали нас к жизни из столь блаженного небытия, бессистемного первобытного состояния своей материи!.. – Mind вскинула руки к небесам: – Да!.. Называй меня легкомысленной, несерьёзной, неумной, годами мающейся бессмысленнейшей ерундой! Да!.. Утверждай, что Поиск мой еретичен, греховен и плох! Да!.. Провозглашай, что человек, душа, – ничтожество по сути своей и глупый скот, коему Кем-то «…Не дано» Познать! – Девчонка с тенью едва уловимой печальной усмешки покачала головой: – Но жить в неведенье для меня, – и, стоит полагать, многих десятков, сотен, тысяч прочих душ, <не желающих> признавать себя всего лишь <невольными участниками> чьего-то опыта, «грандиозного» лабораторного эксперимента «…По убиванию времени» в <Этом месте>, – это Пытка и воистину беспрестанная Боль!.. Да, быть может, мы глупы, – дремучее и темнее всех тех миллионов прекрасных, возвышенных, идеалистических мудрецов, что с воистину пчелиным трудолюбием день ото дня созидают основу и остов человеческой Цивилизации – но, – наша Цель иная: наша Мечта – Познать!..

----------


## Unity

– И нет, полагаешь, в этом «архиважнейшем» деле «лучшего» инструмента познания, нежели <Эксперимент над собой>, саморазрушение, самоубийство, суицид... – драматически молвила Soul, вздыхая. 
– Личный опыт, – это единственный сущий Ценный, Достойный метод познания вообще, как по мне, – торжественно молвила Mind. – Я не ведь не предлагаю с этой целью умерщвлять иных людей, – ибо их смерть, их переживания при умирании – это <Их> бесценный опыт, – и ввиду, аллегорически, «…Односторонности автострады меж двумя мирами», их гибель решительно ничем не смогла бы нам помочь... Многие научные институты и в прошлом уже исследовали смерть, – но что, помимо механики и динамики происходящих в умирающем теле, организме, в выходящей из строя и постепенно останавливающейся машине перемен им удалось установить?.. Увы, слишком Мало, Soul!.. Создана теория реанимации, постигнуты тонкости клинической смерти, – но научной методики Путешествия <Туда и обратно> с целью постижения Высших Истин так, похоже, никому и не удалось создать!..  
– Да... Никогда ещё, наверное, не видела, чтобы человек <Так> стремился к смерти... – покачала головой девчонка. 
– И это <не> прихоть, блажь или каприз! – сурово молвила Mind, грозно нахмурив брови, одарив свою визави не сулящим ничего доброго взглядом. – Дело Познания, Постижения Истины о жизни и смерти, – это мой, если угодно, «…Крестовый Поход» против реакционности, мракобесия и обскурантизма наших «премудрых», «просветлённых» дней, где ты – всего лишь жалкий человек, «…Сотворённый» Невесть <Чем> с незнамо коим предназначением, – и ты обречена родиться, жить и умереть Невеждой!.. Нас, <несомненно>, – сколь бы ни ранили эти слова великих, троекратно просветлённых мудрецов, населяющих <Это место>, таки действительно создало <Нечто> – ибо не бывает, «…Хоть ты меня стреляй», иносказательно, зданий, «возникших» без Строителя, холстов, лишенных Живописца и детей, <не> имеющих Родителей!.. Не бывает Следствия, лишенного Первопричины, – ничто во Вселенной не происходит «случайно»!.. Да, некоторые души, не то потешаясь над царящей в душах современных людей темнотой, не то всего лишь играя, развлекаясь, не то намереваясь «проверить нас на прочность», зачем-то пытаются утверждать иное, популяризируя и распространяя враждебные нашему «правому делу» идеи, – но ведь даже ребёнку ясно – именно Причинность правит нашим математически-рациональным миром, – и чей-то Умысел, чья-то Воля, чьё-то Управление!.. Принять тот факт, – что ты – всего лишь животное, жалкий червь, никчёмнейшая мышь, лишенная Познаний, Понимания, памяти, брошенная на просторы данного террариума, нашей колоссальной Тестовой Площадки с целью исследования твоего поведения в абстрактно-агрессивной среде вседозволенности и тотальной анархии, перемноженной на бессознательность и нигилизм... – Губы Mind побледнели, глаза засверкали недобрым, зловещим изумрудным огнём. – Так <нельзя> с всеми нами поступать!.. – Mind злобно скрипнула зубами, театральным жестом медленно сжав руку в чёрной кожаной перчатке в кулак. – Так <ни с кем> вообще невозможно поступать и недопустимо вести себя так, – ибо это Изуверство, Зверство – даже если оно и происходит «…Во имя», «…Во благо» чуждой нам Науки таинственных Неведомых Существ, – пускай даже стократно выше нас!.. Жизнь, – это <Не> всего лишь бессмысленное страдание <подопытных образцов> – да будет Им известно!.. Это наша Боль, наши Страдания, наш Страх, наш Дискомфорт!.. Это для Них мы, может быть, всего лишь жалкие обезличенные <статистические единицы>, <экземпляры>, <нумера>, задействованные в Эксперименте, – но для самих же себя – мы, – Люди!.. Не <игрушки>, марионетки «Богов» с давным-давно прогнившей и обветшалой от старости душой!.. Наша жизнь...

----------


## Unity

– ...Всего лишь Их лабораторный тест, – мягко перебила её Soul. – В соответствии с неким энными генератором случайных чисел на неведомых нам экзистенциальных Заводах, фабрикующих Души, создаётся принципиально-новый, бесподобный, уникальный экземпляр, конструкт системы управления, не существовавший прежде, – затем данный образец помещается в «питательную среду» себе подобных на Земле, запрограммированных слепо заботиться о своём потомке – и «…Вольному воля»... Затем как раз и начинается самое интересное...  
– Что ж, в таком случае, всё моё естество пылает негодованием по поводу подобного с нами обращения со стороны Чудовищ, сконструировавших нас! – прошипела Mind. – Факт нашего создание ещё не даёт им никакого права... – Mind отрицательно взмахнула перстом: – <Так> с нами поступать!.. Почему Они тестируют и испытывают Здесь нас? Почему не наоборот?.. Почему все мы «должны» подчиняться Их власти и играть в Их чёртову «игру» по измышленными Ими же «правилам», почитая это своим «долгом»?.. Кто устанавливает правила, – тот и побеждает – математически, всегда!.. Они не имеют права...  
– ...А имеет ли зверовод <право> убивать или эксплуатировать взращённое им животное?.. – вновь мягко оборвала её Soul. – И даже если на мгновенье допустить, что «…Не имеет», – то кто Ему указ? Кто мог бы остановить его от Зверства?.. Кто остановит злобную Разбойницу-лису, пробравшуюся в Птичник, – более того, этот самый, метафорически, «птичий двор» в своё время и Создавшую?.. – Soul с тенью печальной усмешки покачала головой: – Хозяин, – барин... Сумасшедший маньяк «…Имеет полное право» поступать со своими жертвами <как угодно>, «…По ситуации, по своему усмотрению», – и никто – слышишь: Никто не сможет Ему помешать!.. «…Оставь надежду всяк <Сюда> входящий»... Тем более, если, согласно тебе, в действительности единого центрального «божества-персоны» нет, но несметная злобная шайка Полоумных, «…Не стеснённых моралью» Учёных создала наш Тестовый Простор... Наши дела плохи... Дела всех сущих людей, ввиду наличия эго «неспособных» допустить существования таинственных высших организационно-регуляторных структур...  
– Вот как повернула ты вопрос... – горестно вздохнула Mind. – Стало быть, ты защищаешь «право» Создателей устраивать Преисподнюю на Земле, – так, проведения грандиозного Эксперимента ради, Опыта длиною в тысячи лет, с бесчисленными поколениями подопытных образцов?.. 
– Правильнее сказать: даже не устраивать её <самостоятельно>, но <позволить> Нам в силу своей глупости, плоскости, приземлённости, недоразвитости, умственной отсталости, насильственности и животности устраивать Здесь сущий ад, общество животных, <вынужденных> всю свою сущую «жизнь» «работать» во благо тех, что выше и сильнее их и посему диктуют правила социальной игры... 
– Но это нонсенс, Soul!.. – возмутилась Mind. – Мы, люди, души, – не дрозофилы, нет!..  
– Я всего лишь пытаюсь намекнуть тебе, – обезоруживающе усмехнулась Soul, – кто умнее – тот сильнее, – кто сильнее – тот, естественно, и прав. – Soul развела руками: – Вариантов <нет>, – даже если бы тебе субъективно и хотелось бы верить в иное. Ты животное. И я. Все мы. Это и мечтала ты установить?..
– Правда важна для меня, какой бы в действительности она ни была!.. – кивнула Mind. 
– Ну вот, прими мои искренние, чистосердечные поздравления, – ты жалкая, никчёмная лабораторная мышь, брошенная посреди Пустыни, вынужденная кооперироваться с иными, естественно, более сильными мышами элементарного «…Выживания№ ради, на которое тебя подталкивает столь иррациональный с твоей точки зрения инстинкт и программа «…Самосохранения» – но ты, к величайшему неодобрению и порицанию прочих законопослушных и добропорядочных мышей, – равно как и миллионы, не побоюсь этого числа, твоих тёзок, столь же ущербных социальных неудачниц, «подвальных крыс», своего рода низшей, особенной «касты» человечества, начинаешь Задумываться, Размышлять, вместо того, чтобы, словно робот, приняться слепо и бездумно выполнять программу «…Выжить любой ценой, стремясь как можно чаще испытывать жалкое, тщетное, фальшивое, преходящее удовольствие». Ты... <поломанная мышь>, Mind, – грустно молвила Soul. – Ты бракованный и дефективный экземпляр, неформатная особь, ошибка и сбой. Нормальная, идеальная мышка своих Создателей-творцов беспрестанно улыбается на все свои тридцать два и носится, словно заводная, по донышку мисочки, тазика, в которой она Ими и была помещена, – и это её «счастье», и это её «вечный рай», «наивысшее блаженство»... Зачем Знать и Понимать? Право, лучше смеяться и бежать-бежать-бежать...

----------


## Unity

Mind вздохнула, любуясь разгорающимся с каждым сущим мгновеньем всё ярче и ярче багрово-кровавым заревом очередного ядерного солнечного «пожара», огненного шторма, буйства атомного пламени на востоке, редкими перистыми облаками, полыхающие слепящим взор золотом, перламутром, опалом, кровавым киноварным пламенем:
– И какое ты теперь можешь мне предложить <рациональное> обоснование дальнейшего нашего пребывания <Здесь>? Аз ведь пришла к осознанию Неизбезжной Необходимости скорейшего Саморазрушения <не> в результате импульсивных порывов, инициированных эпизодическими жизненными неурядицами, – нет, я, если угодно, жительствую <в раю>. Дом, сад, любящие предки, – и Ноль забот о завтрашнем дне... Броди меж деревьев, вдыхая аромат цветов, любуясь звёздным небом по полночи, – так как завтра тебе некуда вставать, слушая соловьёв, лягушачьи трели в реке за стеной, стрекотание сверчков... Идиллия, которой я не была достойна и не заслуживала... Но мне не нужен весь этот чёртов рукотворный «Эдем» на протяжении ещё некого энного количества долгих, ужасных напрасно-прожитых лет!.. Мне необходимы Ответы, мне важно Познание, мне необходима Информация о том, как можно поделиться подобным благом со всеми!.. Десятки тысяч моих сверстниц с проклятых детских домов вынуждены отправляться «на панель», – а я всегда жила «в дворце», не ведая печали!.. О, будь же проклят наш предположительный «Бог» и Устроители нашей дьявольской лаборатории! Мне осточертела «золотая клеть», – мне нужны Свобода и Познания!..
Soul задумчиво подперла подборок рукой, изумлённо глядя Mind в глаза. 
– Несколько странно, не так ли?.. Вместо благодарности, – желание убить своих «благодетелей»... А знаешь почему?.. Я вкусила вкус жизни «среднего класса общества», – и понимаю – это минимум, чего достойны Все Сущие Люди, души, – это <минимальные системные требования> – никто не должен жить Хуже «…По праву рождения»!.. Система, в которой существуют «богатые/бедные» не просто порочна, Soul, – она Гнила до мозга костей – и устроители оной достойны эшафота, как минимум!.. 
– Изволь... Тебе плохо жилось?.. – прошептала Soul. 
– Мне и сейчас «…По всем критериям и показателям» живётся неплохо, – но в этом как раз и заключается беда, Soul!.. – злобно молвила Mind. – Я не желаю жить «хорошо», если кто-то где-то живёт хуже меня!.. Да, и не распахивай ты так глаза!.. Я идеалистка, может быть? Нет, нисколько!.. Я в действительности жажду узреть Здесь Рациональный Мир!.. Мир без бедности, мир без несправедливости, мир без страданий... Мир без всех тех классически-человеческих болезней социума... 
– М-м-м... И где же здесь причинно-следственная связь?.. – изумилась Soul.
– Создатели создали уродливый мир, – столь же уродливый как моё и Их лицо. Их творение не только несовершенно, – оно порочно и гнило!.. Оно не только не идеально, – оно, похоже, даже не стремится к лучшему!.. Они мечтали создать именно этот мир?.. Что ж, в таком случае, Они мои Враги. Измышленный ими мир, – Преисподняя... Кто-то должен за всё это Им отомстить. На небе или на Земле... Змей стоит лишить Их жал и Их клыков... «Миротворцы» чёртовы, адовы «Созидатели Цивилизаций и Миров»... Какие же всё-таки Они Чудовища... Первопричины... 
– Занятно, – пришла бы ты к высокопарным воззваниям к смерти ради познания высших истин, если бы тебе было сложно, трудно, плохо на Земле и ты была бы вынуждена изначально бороться за своё выживание либо заботиться о ком-то действительно близком и ценном для себя? – вздохнула Soul. – Так легко «объявлять Войну» Первоисточникам Зла, когда у тебя за спиной нет никого, за кого ты бы могла опасаться... Однако те, коим «…Есть что терять», – не станут накликать на себя беду и «…Вызывать огонь на свои позиции» – и даже адский мир для них рядом с их любимыми, – может быть, кажется им раем...

----------


## Unity

– Не знаю... – честно призналась её визави. – Тем не менее, история моя иная, – и я рада, что ничто теперь не держит мышь на этой сумрачной Земле – и я, – не заложница сострадания к кому-то мне близкому, чьей бы жажде «…Выживания» в этом сумрачном аду мне бы волей-неволей приходилось подыгрывать... Самозабвенное подчинение <инстинкту> выживания и заботы о иных, что также рефлекторно, бездумно, животно желают «…Выжить», идя ради исполнения этой программы на всевозможные унижения, – всё это не почитается мной – я <действительно> не вижу в Этом ничего ценного, достойного «традиционно-ожидаемого» почитания, уважения. Ничего хорошего в этом нет, – равно как и в любом прочем проявлении Мазохизма. Стремление «…Выжить любой ценой», – глубоко самоистязательно по сути своей – человек страдает, мучится несказанно, безумно, прикладывая массу усилий, – и что получает он в итоге? Какова расплата за все его старания, адские Сизифовы труды?.. Очередной день вынужденного «…Выживания» в бесконечном страдании, боли, унижении, страданьях, муках?.. – Mind отрицательно покачала головой: – Вот почему почитаю я Землю <проклятой>, Soul, – это <место> совершенно напрасной боли, источник которой – неспособность машины <Превзойти> свою механистическую суть и избавить, в конце концов, саму себя и других от страданий. Заметь, – речь идёт не только о СУ иль убийстве ради сострадания – складывается впечатление, что люди исконно, изначально <не> ставили своей цель создание «Рая на Земле», устойчиво-развивающегося сообщества, – они всего лишь поодиночке, эгоистически пытались «…Выжить», заботясь, максимум, о паре близких душ, ублажающих их и «облегчающим» их путь... Что и произвело на свет нами созерцаемый мир, преисполненный болью и страданиями... 
– Обвиняешь человечество во врождённом, инстинктивном эгоизме?.. – изумилась Soul, присвистнув от удивления.
– Да... Все мы... слишком Иррациональны... Лишь Чудовища могли создать <Таких> людей, запрограммировав их подобным образом... «…Ценить себя и себе небезразличных, – игнорировать – и даже использовать и порабощать иных»... Какая гадость... Жизнь, – чудовищный эксперимент, Soul... 
– Может быть, потому, что именно сами, – <чудовищные подопытные>? – рассмеялась девчонка. – И ты ведь сама, стоит полагать, оснащена копиями всё тех же гадостных программ!..   
– Как бы там ни было... – Mind покачала головой. – Дано: мы, – лабораторные звери в клети – причём далёкие от совершенства звери. Вопрос: зачем <Всё> Это?.. Кому Это необходимо? Кому всё Это выгодно? Какова истая цель Эксперимента, – и почему <для нас> она должна быть «важна»?.. Я не понимаю, – следственно, аз не желаю принимать в этом участия... Скорее даже, после всего увиденного Здесь, я бы принесла присягу Вельзевулу, – Любой Сущей во Вселенной Силе, противодействующей <естественным силам Природы>, создавшим наш мир Таким... Уродливым...  
– И опять жалкое животное пытается понять, демонстрируя отрицательное качество пытливости... – вздохнула Soul, пытаясь скрыть улыбку. – Пойми же, – скот не должен знать ничего – более того, даже <Задумываться> об устройстве <Системы>, – не говоря уж о том, дабы <сознательно> с неё Сбежать. Ты накликаешь на себя беду, любознательная моя визави, – порицательно молвила Soul. – Ты, скорее всего, Заплатишь за свой <особый интерес>... 
– Ладно, я готова, – запросто молвила Mind. – Ау!.. Где же вы, Чудовища, курирующие наш Эксперимент, наш омерзительный Проект?! 
Как и стоило того ожидать, – в ответ – лишь тишина. Ни единого звука, кроме дыхания девчонок не раздавалось в пустынном хрустальном зале на высоте полёта редкой птицы.

----------


## Unity

– Что и требовалось доказать, – торжественно молвила Mind. – Этим Оборотням, похоже, всё равно, что происходит Здесь!.. Вырубка влажных тропических лесов? Пожалуйста! Опустынивание и сокращение территорий сельскохозяйственных зон в масштабах <всей> планеты, сулящее скорый Глобальный <голод>? Без вопросов! <Уже сущий> голод, ежедневно уносящий <тысячи> жизней по всей сущей Земле, начиная от Руанды и Центральноафриканской Республики и заканчивая Индией и Бангладеш? Кому какое дело, валяйте! Загрязнение рек, океанов, атмосферы и недр? Ну и что, – продолжайте – Вам <Здесь> жить! Беспрестанные войны на протяжении всей сущей истории, уносящие жизни миллионов? Да, пожалуйста, ради бога, «…Всё лишь иллюзия», вашу мать! Мировая экономика, основанная на жадности, скупости, пороке и лжи? Ваше дело, товарищи, – вам же впоследствии всё это и разгребать! Насилие меж людьми? Не суть важно, несущественно, лишь самим вам от всего этого больно, – а нам – нет! Беспризорные дети, детская же проституция и торговля людьми? Ну, коль уж «…Человек человеку, – волк» – это ваша клеть, делайте, что хотите! Бедность, сразившая миллиарды в результате того, что десять процентов от всей численности человечества бесстыже, беззаконно присвоило себе девяносто процентов всех сущих благ, коими изначально располагала наша Природа, планета, Земля? Да всем плевать, право слово, – молча тащи свой плуг и «…Be happy, don’t worry»!.. – Близкая к обмороку от переизбытка чувств Mind приложила свою ладонь к стеклу: – Вот <за что> ненавижу я Землю и иных людей... Мы... иррациональные создания... Бессистемные системы... 
– Да, мы таковы, – печально молвила Soul, становясь за её спиной. – Ещё будут вопросы?..
– Да... Как... Отсюда... Сбежать?.. 
– В иное, лучшее место? – ухмыльнулась Soul, становясь рядом со своей визави. 
– Просто в <Другое>, – где бы могли заполучить ответы хотя бы на часть из терзающих нас вопросов... 
– Что и наталкивает на страшную и логически-неизбежную мысль... – торжественно молвила Soul. 
– Исследователи и Исследуемое, – Одно?.. 
Soul беззвучно кивнула:
– По всей вероятности, сколь бы дико и странно всё это ни звучало. 
– И зеркало, – единственна подлинная икона?.. 
Soul пожала плечами:
– Ты пытаешься понять причины Жестокости, движущей людьми, – может быть, и у Создателей и Постановщиков данного <эксперимента> <Те Же> Цели?.. Возможно, ты, – равно как и <все мы> – всего лишь их «естественный» Инструмент Познания?
– Мне становится... мерзко... От всего этого... 
Побледневшая Mind покачивающейся походкой отошла от окна:
– Мы и это Зверьё, – может быть, заодно?.. Помнишь, как там у Скотта Вестерфельда, – «…И ты тоже <Оперативница>, Тэлли»?.. 
– И ты также, – сотрудница, иносказательно, экзистенциального НИИ – и также, быть может, волей-неволей Изначально <действуешь в интересах Системы>, – даже, возможно, <сознательно> и не желая того – что лишь, быть может, всего лишь увеличивает твою эффективность, порождая искусственный «антагонизм» меж <силой тьмы и первозданного Зла> в лице Устроителей Эксперимента с одной стороны и <оппозицией> Их деяниям в лице всех сущих Мыслящих людей... 
– Мурашки по коже... – Mind покачала головой. – Я не хочу, не желаю иметь ничего общего с Этими Чудовищами, <в принципе> допускающими насилие людей над людьми потехи ради!.. Будь прокляты оны, их Институт и проводимый Ими Опыт!.. Зло, мнящее себя «Высшим Благом»!.. Стайка Безумцев, мнящих себя «Премудрыми»!.. Зло, пустившее свои осклизлые грязные чёрные корни... везде...  
Soul вяло поаплодировала своей визави:
– И что далее, Mind? – серьёзно молвила она.

----------


## Unity

– Хороший вопрос!.. «…Что далее»?.. А, собственно, что?.. Я увольняюсь. С меня полно... Достаточно!.. Причины жестокости: умственная отсталость либо деструктивное и озлобляющее влияние окружающей среды, – это и стоило нам в сотый, тысячный раз Здесь установить?.. Абсурд... Бессмыслица... <Всем нам> прекрасно известна Теория, – что и почему... 
– Так зачем же <Практика> [?], – годами небу задаёшь безмолвный ты вопрос, – Soul усмехнулась уголками уст. 
– Более того, – подобно инфекции, спорам чумы, аз желала, иносказательно, «заразить» им и разумы прочих Мыслящих людей, иносказательно, поднять волну, встряхнуть дремлющих людей, зрящих сон, якобы им <уже> всё известно, всё понятно и ясно... 
– Оу, ты желала поделиться с ними своей... болью?.. Своим любопытством? Своим вопросов, устроив своего рода «мозговой штурм», «параллельное счисление»?.. Как нехорошо, – Soul пожурила пальчиком свою визави. – Нельзя задумываться о том, как именно устроена Системы и как в действительности функционирует она... «Святой» запрет, табу, – и всё такое...  
– Нехорошо быть бездумной, имхо!.. – воскликнула Mind. – Ужасно замалчивать Самые Главные, Основные Вопросы общего нашего Здесь бытия!.. Мерзко притворяться, якобы мы <всё> Здесь понимаем и знаем, тогда как в действительности, – что ужасно – никто не знает ничего, – и живёт Здесь словно жертва амнезии, беспрестанно скитаясь по этой сферической скале, воображая себя мудрым, не ставя вопросов!.. 
– Вроде «…Почему <именно> я?.. Почему мир Таков? Почему всё Здесь столь жестоко, иррационально, печально»? – предположила Soul. 
Mind покачала головой:
– Должен быть найден ответ!.. Если отбросить в сторону самообман, порождённый функционированием программы эго, повествующей о том, якобы «я» – это нечто ценное и уникальное, – тогда как в действительности таких в точности «я» на Земле механистически бродит почти семь миллиардов копий, единиц – почему все мы существуем, почто ценим жалкую и бессмысленную свою жизнь?.. Многие ли из нас Здесь могут похвалиться тем, что они делают что-либо значимое для общества, для иных людей, – хотя бы нескольких? Многие ли из нас с полной уверенностью могут заявить: – «…Мы живём осмысленно»?.. У многих ли из нас есть, казалось бы, столь «естественный» спутник жизни, близкая, Родственная Душа, возлюбленная пара, вторая, лучшая частица нашего естества?.. Увы... Тем не менее, мы, словно роботы, аки промышленные станки, упрямо продолжаем свой «жизненный путь», благодаря алгоритму эго «веря в лучшее, возлагая надежды на будущее», – впрочем, правильнее сказать: с нами происходит не жизнь, но именно Функционирование – бездумное, бесчувственное, серое, пыльное, убогое и столь до боли механистическое... Тела, – <не> души – ибо души наши, – давным-давно деактивированы, отключены, Мертвы – лишь тела всё ещё, словно Зомби, зачем-то плетутся, гордо шествуя по Земле хаотическим строем, бессистемными муравьиными цепями и шеренгами по пыльным улицам бетонных джунглей, своей столь же <искусственной>, что и сами мы, среды, – и, что странно, всё это считается Здесь, на Земле, чем-то «правильным»... Мир мертвецов, безжизненный мир бездушных же машин, ведомых примитивным программным обеспечением с ключевыми фразами «…Стремление к наслаждению, счастью, дружбе и любви» во главе угла – мнящих, якобы они «живы», якобы им в действительности известно, что такое Жизнь – яркая, осмысленная, перспективная... Увы, всё это, – всего лишь Самообман – в который, между тем, даже самим Лжецам «верится» с трудом, – поэтому они <должны>, всенепременно <обязаны> беспрестанно «убеждать», «утверждать» и «укреплять себя в вере» своей же собственной Лжи! Более того, – право же, как удобно, люди издавна создали своего рода общественный институт Взаимообмана: машина Лжет иной машине, якобы в бездумной, серой, уродливой механистической «жизни-функционировании» есть некий энный «смысл»!.. Бесчисленное количество машин беспрестанно обманывают друг друга, – и некоторые из них даже порой в действительности начинают искренне и чистосердечно верить в ложь!.. «Жизнь» машины «священна» и имеет «смысл»... – Mind вздохнула, покачав головой: – Я, наверное, сплю и вижу ночной кошмар, – пострашнее любой прежде прочитанной мною Антиутопии...

----------


## Unity

– Оу, очередной концентрированный заряд агрессии... – усмехнулась Soul и деланным презентабельным «рекламным» жестом указала на город. – Добро пожаловать в реальный мир! Мир безумных, иррационально-функционирующих машин, где «невозможное возможно», где никому ненужные роботы-люди на протяжении всех своих жизней существуют совершенно безрадостно и бессмысленно, в полном одиночестве, – и из таких вот одиночек и состоит, что пугает, львиная доля общества!.. Welcome to the Earth, honey! Матери-одиночки, одиночки-подростки, молодые одиночки и одиночки постарше, совсем старые и без пяти минут одинокие, жалкие, никому не нужные мертвецы!.. Та-а-а-Да-а-а!.. «…Взгляните на витрину! Мы предлагаем свой товар! Безумный мир! Купи же, уважаемая гостья Пожизненный Абонемент в наш торгово-развлекательный центр, что убьёт тебя, что иссушит твою душу, что выпьет все твои соки, даря тебе взамен <фальшивое> блаженство и головную боль с утра, в обед, вечером, всегда-всегда-всегда»!.. 
Mind в ужасе отшатнулась от Soul, пятясь к выходу, отрицательно покачивая головой:
– Нет!.. Нет, нет, нет... Всё это не может быть правдой... 
– Пугает, не так ли?.. – игриво «стрельнула» глазками Soul. – Мир зомби... Но это всего лишь Вершина Айсберга и я, как «положительный персонаж» нашего повествования, здесь просто тихо, скромно умолкаю...  
– Ты только что, тем не менее, всё же успела показать мне Главное... – прошептала Mind, быстрым, чеканным, решительным шагом возвращаясь к окну. – Жизнь бессмысленна, – и делаем её таковой сами мы, премудрые «h. sapiens»... Вот почему меня и занимает тема саморазрушения... Противостояния Злу, устроившему этот чудовищный Эксперимент с безбрежной... топью, болотом, трясиной, состоящей из копошащихся, словно черви, человеческих тел... 
– Город, если только взглянуть на него из окна, так в чём-то действительно напоминает зловонный, разлагающийся серый труп, в котором копошатся личинки-люди, пожирающие мёртвую плоть, пожирающие друг друга, колоннами ползающих по протоптанным тропам, передвигающихся по поверхности трупа-земли на своих «волшебных» каретах без коней... – просияв, согласилась Soul. – Может быть, логичнее было бы всё же попытаться стать одной из т.н. нормальных людей, – живущих осмысленно и наслаждающихся своей жизнью?.. – участливо поинтересовалась Soul, бережно отводя в сторону длинную чёрную чёлку с пёстрым, вплетенным в волосы на индейский лад соколиным пером, ниспадающую на глаза своей визави. 
Mind отрицательно покачала головой, удаляясь в сторону:
– Я, – ненормальная... Хорошо это или нет, – уже не знаю... Страх пресекает любые порывы на корню, – страх жизни – самая сильная из всех известных науке фобий, – и все прочие боязни – всего лишь ответвления оной... И нас таких, – «…Легион»... Мы боимся <Этой> жизни, мы боимся двигаться, мы опасаемся иных людей, – и они опасаются нас... Страх резонирует и усиливается, перекидываясь с человека на человека словно пламя, словно бы чума... Страх порождает ксенофобию, – боязнь иного – оная порождает серый безжизненный мир чуждых друг другу незнакомцев... Мир людей... Иль, может быть, правильней сказать, мир загнанных зверей, опасающихся друг друга?.. Этот мир, – Кошмарен – и никакой самообман не может убедить нас, лабораторных мышей, что в Этой Грязи всё же зачем-то стоит «…Выживать», став «сильнее», убив в себе чувственность, подавив в себе способность Ненавидеть Зло... 
– Наше состояние ужасно... – печально констатировала Soul.
Mind залилась гомерическим смехом:
– И не только наше, – но и, стоит полагать, миллионов иных людей по всей сущей Земле... Что и порождает Вопросы, игнорировать кои невозможно более... Существуем мы, – но кто наши Создатели? Мы обитаем на Земле, – но Кто или Что построило <это место> – и неужели всего лишь для того, дабы забросить нас сюда и посмотреть, «…Что будет дальше»?.. «…Научно-исследовательский Институт Поведения Души», чёрт подери... «…Факультет <Развития Понимания Смысла Жизни>», мать твою... – Mind зло ударила кулаком по стеклу. – Да, – назови меня остолопкой в стотысячный раз – но, сталкиваясь с проблемой, я не фиксирую всё своё сознание всего лишь на ней, – аз также обращаю, устремляю взор свой к Первопричинам...

----------


## Unity

– В итоге, конкретные сложности бытия привели тебя к маниакальной страсти, сущей одержимости постичь сущность устройства Всей Системы, с некой энной неведомой цель порождающей Жизнь, – сеть сложноустроенных машин, функционирующих на просторах полигона, будучи оснащёнными на удивление жалкой, примитивной и плоской системой управления под названием разум – фиксирующийся беспрестанно всего лишь на текущих, конкретных сложностях и неспособной, к сожалению, увы, приподняться над этой двухмерной плоскостью реальности, задавшись Действительно Важными Вопросами... 
– Похоже, всё в действительности обстоит именно так, – констатировала Mind. – Практически нечего добавить... Меня мало интересует покорность программе «…Выжить» и серое, машинальное, безрадостное существование робота, – меня в большей степени интересуют Твари, создавшие этот алгоритм, внедрившая его в само сердце конструкции нашего естества, Монстры, создавшие нас, «…Младших научных сотрудников» глобального «…НИИ Экзистенции, Жизни, Существования-бытия т.н. Разумных Форм». Да, конечно же, по-настоящему разумные, интеллигентные, мудрые, возвышенные, просветлённые люди не занимают свою голову столь глупыми, наивными и детскими вопросами... Они, <несомненно>, бесспорно, <уже> знают ответы на <все> сущие во Вселенной вопросы, – они премудрые просветлённые Будды!.. Но я... похоже... всё ещё ребёнок, – и если я не понимаю Первооснов – ни о каком-таком Дальнейшем Развитии может идти речь?.. – Mind принялась лихорадочно расхаживать по пустующей площадке подле смиренно присевшей на поручни Soul. – Кто развивается? Где? С какой именно целью? Чья это Игра, чей План, чья Театральная Постановка, чья Программа, чьи Машины?.. Видишь, какая я всё-таки дурочка, – мне нужно Знать – не в силах аз, подобно здешним мудрецам с гламурным глянцевыми эго сказать: «…Мне <всё> известно, поэтому я Живу, а не постоянно маюсь идиотскими вопросами вроде “...Как устроена душа, Бог и <То>, что устроило прежде Само наше божество”, что такое, иносказательно, дедушка наших собственных богов, Создателей, Творцов»?.. Но, повторюсь: я столь наивна и глупа... Жить, не понимая сущности бытия, аз не желаю, не могу... Моя интеллектуальная тьма разрывает меня Изнутри, полосуя моё естество на части, понуждая меня выть от боли и разбивать руки о древо и камень в приступах бессильной злобы... – Опередив намеревающуюся было что-то сказать Soul, Mind вскинутым перстом остановила её и произнесла: – И даже не вздумай говорить мне, что быть Идиоткой, – то есть Невеждой – это «нормально» для «людей»... Нет, Soul, – Это Ненормально – Это Болезнь, – но право же, психиатрам прекрасно известно: отрицание Наличия Заболевания всего лишь лишний раз Подтверждает Факт Наличия, существования его!.. Вот и всё, милая моя «Всезнающая Душа», – ты – грязное невежественное Животное!.. Чья-то чёртова лабораторная мышь!..
– И ты тоже, – спокойно молвила Soul. – Вывод?..
– Необходимо поскорее убить себя, верифицировав гипотезу о «нетленности» предположительной человеческой «души»! Быть может, Душа таки сможет что-либо Познать, – в отличие от премудрой твари, человека с воспалённым эго, мнящим, якобы он «разумен», будучи неспособным ответить на главенствующие и ключевые вопросы бытия... Нет, мне, право, противно Таковое человечье существо, – невежественный слизень, червь, копошащийся в прахе и гною, в осклизлой мёртвой плоти, в, иносказательно, трупе своего Творца... У меня нет души, – и я не человек – покамест не Познаю! Прежде же я, – ничто – и ты, – Mind жестом указала на свою визави, – Ничто!.. Все мы, животные, ползающие по Земле, по просторам и залам чудовищного нашего полигона... Все наши «радости, развлечения, игры», – всего лишь Ничто – жалкие попытки подавить осознание собственной своей ущербности, умственной отсталости и невежества, – сколь бы ни ранило подобное заявление эго людей, мнящих себя <уже> всеведущими и даже разумными, высоко-премудрыми... Это самообман, – и грош цена лжецу – ведь у него также <нет> души, он не обладает Познаниями!..




> Мне интересно, здесь есть хоть один человек кто прочел все эти 40 страниц приключений "души и разума" ?


 Нет, конечно же; по всей вероятности, аз, – единственная...  :Big Grin: 
N.B. На вчерашние messages, – отвечу чуть позже...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Какова же причина у причины? Причина причина? Причина причины первоначальной причины?И т.д. . 



> Что и требовалось доказать, – торжественно молвила Mind. – Этим Оборотням, похоже, всё равно, что происходит Здесь!.. Вырубка влажных тропических лесов? Пожалуйста! Опустынивание и сокращение территорий сельскохозяйственных зон в масштабах <всей> планеты, сулящее скорый Глобальный <голод>? Без вопросов! <Уже сущий> голод, ежедневно уносящий <тысячи> жизней по всей сущей Земле, начиная от Руанды и Центральноафриканской Республики и заканчивая Индией и Бангладеш? Кому какое дело, валяйте! Загрязнение рек, океанов, атмосферы и недр? Ну и что, – продолжайте – Вам <Здесь> жить! Беспрестанные войны на протяжении всей сущей истории, уносящие жизни миллионов? Да, пожалуйста, ради бога, «…Всё лишь иллюзия», вашу мать! Мировая экономика, основанная на жадности, скупости, пороке и лжи? Ваше дело, товарищи, – вам же впоследствии всё это и разгребать! Насилие меж людьми? Не суть важно, несущественно, лишь самим вам от всего этого больно, – а нам – нет! Беспризорные дети, детская же проституция и торговля людьми? Ну, коль уж «…Человек человеку, – волк» – это ваша клеть, делайте, что хотите! Бедность, сразившая миллиарды в результате того, что десять процентов от всей численности человечества бесстыже, беззаконно присвоило себе девяносто процентов всех сущих благ, коими изначально располагала наша Природа, планета, Земля? Да всем плевать, право слово, – молча тащи свой плуг и «…Be happy, don’t worry»!.. – Близкая к обмороку от переизбытка чувств Mind приложила свою ладонь к стеклу: – Вот <за что> ненавижу я Землю и иных людей... Мы... иррациональные создания... Бессистемные системы...


  Окей. Допустим, Конструкторы вмешались( нашествие ангелов с огненными мечами, сами явились - неважно). Остановили вырубку лесов и т.п. Но люди сами делают зло. По собственному  разумению. Их никто не заставляет.
Возникает вопрос: А как же свобода воли?   Вмешательство Конструкторов будет насилием.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Следственно, Земля, – в действительности всего лишь <очередная> <тестовая площадка>, коих тысячи, может так статься, – и всем «…Пофиг» на то, что Здесь творится?.. 
> Ok, официально Меняю Тактику!.. ^_^


 Вот так и колеблемся, начиная от: "кто-то следит за каждым нашим шагом и контроллирует  все и вся"(паранойя) до: "всем пофиг, что здесь творится"(одиночество,отчаяние,депрессия). 
И какая-же крайность ближе к истине?
Впрочем, декларируемая "механистичность" бытия подсказывает, что вмешательство не требуется, все и так "идет своим чередом". 
Возможно, требуются только наблюдения на случай "сбоев в программе", которые надо-бы как-то устранять.

----------


## Unity

За столиком пустынного кафе, в предрассветный час, зябко кутаясь в леопардовый свитер, сидела одна-единственная посетительница. Сзади к ней бесшумно подкралась иная девчонка и игриво прикрыла ей руками глаза:
– Guess, – who? – томно прошептала Mind. 
– Всё ты же, – ибо нет на всей сущей Земле ни одного иного существа, разделяющего наши интересы, – рассмеялась Soul, захлопывая ноут, на экране коего блистала электронная версия учебника по нейрофизиологии. 
– О чём ты думаешь сейчас?.. – полюбопытствовала Mind. 
– Да так... Всё о том же, о девчонках, о парнях, о людях, о большой, пречистой, искренней любви, о мире светлого и прекрасного будущего, в котором гомосексуализм и прочие перверсии наших сумрачных дней перестанет рассматриваться в качестве чего-то ужасного, падшего и порочного... О чём же ещё может размышлять легкомысленная глумурная мисс, сутками напролёт заворожено, заколдованно смотрящая FTV, с замиранием дыхания, сердца, листающая глянцевые журналы с изображениями Совершенных Созданий?..
– Ну, естественно, – усмехнулась Mind, присаживаясь рядом. – А анатомический атлас, так, для разнообразия решила полистать, планируя будущую пластику?..
– Аха... – печально согласилась Soul. – Всё пытаюсь постичь, как происходит дифференциация и переадресация управляющих электрических импульсов, генерирующихся системой управления, передающихся по кабельным трасам наших механистических нервов к тем или иным движителям-мышцам, позиционирующим наш механический остов, скелет так или иначе... Каждый ведь элемент всей этой кинематической «гидравлики», правильнее сказать: электроактивной моторики на «непривычных» и «непостижимых» для нас, наивных, физических принципах, реализованных на микро-уровне молекул и тончайшего взаимодействия их электромагнитных полей, имеет свой, иносказательно, противовес... Мышцы-сгибатели, мышцы-разгибатели, – двигатель идеально уравновешивает движитель – и электрический ток управляет функционированием этой удивительнейшей системы... Всего нашего тела... Наши Творцы создали немыслимо-сложную и прекрасную машину, – однако... всё не могу постичь... понять – как управляющие разряды по сути своей не путаются в лабиринтах и хитросплетениях всей этой сложнейшей электропроводки?.. Всё пытаюсь понять... К каждому исполнительному устройству, двигателю-мышце, проложена своя уникальная, защищённая «выделенная линия», – или же одни и те же провода могут транслировать сигнал к различным пунктам назначения – по принципу железных дорог и стрелок?.. И что обеспечивает изоляцию в параллельно проложенных проводах, дендритах отдельно взятых нейронов?.. – Soul покачала головой: - О, сколь же глупы мы, люди, – мы не в силах постичь собственное же своё устройство... Мы <пользователи> технологии, сложнейшей электроники, принципов устройства и функционирования которой мы по сути своей не понимаем... И кто мы после этого?.. Машины, неспособные даже себя <как следует> починить в случае какого-нибудь повреждения... И кто-то ещё смеет утверждать, что наука, – «…Ужасна» и «…Разрушающая сказку таинства жизни»... Впрочем, не бери в голову... – тряхнула волосами Soul. – Удел робота, – слепо выполнять свою программу «…Выжить», а не размышлять, беспрестанно пытаясь Постичь Себя, архитектуру внутреннего своего механистического устройства... Ведь это, право, такая глупость, детскость, безумие, грех... Зачем машине знать себя?.. Роботу знать себя не положено, – ему достаточно заученной фразы «…Я, – волшебное создание – и этим всё сказано, этим всё <уже> “объяснено”»...

----------


## Unity

Mind зачарованно покачала головой:
– Если машине более по душе почитать себя «волшебной», «колдовской» броуновской частицей, неподвластной железной, непреложной механистической логике, основанной на суровой физике, не терпящей разночтений, а не вполне рациональной системой, основанной на триллионах заключённых в состав единой целесообразно-логичной структуры подобных частиц, чьё движение строжайшим образом просчитано и упорядоченно, – что ж, пускай... «…Горбатому могила лекарь»... Отрицание правды ещё никого не доводило до добра... 
– Ну а ты чем занималась весь свой сущий день?.. – поинтересовалась Soul. 
– Всё, как всегда... – промурлыкала Mind, откидываясь на кресло. – Всё пытаюсь постичь столь «загадочную», мистическую и «таинственную» сущность человеческого существа... Покамест оная не будет постигнута, – аз не смогу, словно бы вампир, «…Rest in peace», упокоиться с миром, и беспокойный мой дух будет вечно скитаться в поисках Завода, Лаборатории, на которой все мы и были в своё время созданы, в поисках Научных Познаний, благодаря которым мы и были сконструированы и в принципе смогли появиться на свет, сойдя с таинственных экзистенциальных конвейеров, в поисках собственных своих «родителей», Творцов... 
– Аппроксимируя, максимально сжимая, упрощая и архивируя данные, кои тебе удалось раздобыть за время своих происков, – что мы, люди? – вздохнула Soul. 
– «Открытие» моё ведь в действительности нехитро... – кротко усмехнулась Mind уголками уст. – «H. sapiens», – всего лишь машина, удивительнейше-сверхсложная, созданная на базе немыслимых для нас, сирых, убогих, обделённых разумом людей технологий биомеханики, бионики, кибернетики – по крайней мере, так можем мы, несчастные интерпретировать разделы знаний, использованных при нашем создании... Мы, – всего лишь <чья-то> величайшая кульминация инженерно-творческой мысли в области робототехники и теории искусственного интеллекта... – Mind театральным жестом вскинула руки к небесам: - Сбылось!.. То, о чём на протяжении тысячелетий столь страстно мечтали и грезили люди, образ чей запечатлён в гомункулусе, големе, творении доктора Виктора Франкенштейна, бесчисленных «детях» Хьюго Гернсбека, Карела Чапека и Айзека Азимова!.. Свершилось!.. То, о чём издавна мечтали мы, – идеальное искусственное создание Сотворено – и имя ему, – сколь ни странно – «…Человек»... 
– Сами мы?.. – опешила Soul. 
– Ты и я, все мы... – торжественно молвила Mind, манерно тряхнув волосами, с безграничным пафосом всматриваясь в зеркальце от теней. – Человек, – <Уже> та машина, о которой на протяжении многих тысячелетий грезили величайшие умы, мечтая создать её «…По образу и подобию своему». Мы <уже> <чьи-то> машины, гениальные творения безызвестных Гениев... Самих нас <уже прежде> создали так, подобно тому, как и сами мы ныне жаждем создать своих «…Детей» посредством Научных Знаний, не доверяя более капризной и изменчивой Природе, зачастую столь неподвластной и непостижимой для нас... Сами мы люди, издавна мечтали стать самозваными «богами», создав Низший «народ машин»... Но, увы, – печальная реальность такова, что, похоже, по всей вероятности, скорее всего, мы <уже> сами, на данный момент <чьи-то> Творения – и сокровенное наше стремление создать механистических своих «Детей» «…По образу», – всего лишь неизбежная реализация «естественного», вложенного в нас Творцами Алгоритма – «…Воспроизвести <очередной> виток на бесконечной спирали бытия»... – Тихий вначале голос Mind, в лучших традициях её любимого оратора, постепенно становился всё громче, начиная дрожать, звенеть, как струна, срываясь на крик: - Сами мы, стоит полагать, «…Были прежде Созданы», – теперь же, создавая собственных своих Потомков, своих Искусственных Детей, человекообразных роботов, мыслящих машин, обучая их двигаться, делать первые несмелые шаги, падать и подниматься вновь, не обращая внимание на сложности и усталость, преодолевая препятствия, обучая их видеть, слышать нас и узнавать, осознавать нашу речь, наши жесты, тончайшие нюансы нашей мимики – мы <Познаём Себя>, мы познаём Историю собственного своего Генезиса, Происхождения, Предназначения!..

----------


## Unity

– То есть, – полагаешь, основная, главенствующая закономерность в существовании Мироздания заключается в том, что Машины Искусственные, осознающие устройство и сущность самих себя, рано ли, поздно ли, производят Машины «Естественные», лишенные памяти, лишенные знаний о конструкции самих себя, запрограммированных «…Выжить», беспрестанно воспроизводя самих себя, – и бросают их на произвол судьбы – дабы когда-то, возможно, чрез бесчисленное количество тысяч лет машины, наконец, впервые в собственном <их> <летосчислении>, в их историческом цикле, искусственно, <не> «естественно», созидая своих Потомков «…По образу и подобию своему» благодаря Знанию, Силе, собственным своим Научным Познаниям, купленным Дорогой ценой тысячелетних исследований, аккумулирований и бережного накопления добытых знаний, сумели постичь, наконец, собственную свою искусственную, величественную и прекрасную механистическую Суть – и своё Предназначение, Своё Место в истории Мироздания?.. 
– Да, по всей вероятности, это так, – задумчиво молвила Mind, – между тем, меня сильно беспокоит, волнует собственное наше наплевательское отношение к великой <исторической миссии> нашего собственного вида, своей <последовательности>, своей <градации>, <волне> разумных существ... 
– Что вызывает твои сомнения, что тревожит и беспокоит тебя?.. – участливо поинтересовалась Soul. 
– Оглянись по сторонам... – обессилено прошептала Mind. – Сколь же величественными Познаниями обладали собственные наши Создатели, наши Демиурги и Творцы... Они сумели создать машину на атомарном, молекулярном уровне... Машину, способную строить свои вариации, копии, подобия <в себе> самой... Машину, питающуюся потенциальной энергией химических связей сложных органических химических соединений, столь «услужливо» и «заботливо» поставляемых ей сложным комплексом <преобразователей>, систем, поглощающих энергию первичного источника, далёкого открытого термоядерного реактора Солнца, многократно трансформируя её в себе, «связывая», «концентрируя» и «заключая» её неимоверно стильную, компактную, удобную оболочку «пищи», являющей, по сути, своего рода аморфный атомарный «конденсатор», содержащий в себе очередной заряд чистой, «божественной», потенциальной энергии, позднее преобразуемой нашим механистическим естеством в кинетическую энергию движения наших «аватаров», наших тел, термическую энергию окислительных реакций нашего поддерживающего динамическое равновесие гомеостаза организма, акустическую энергию нашего голоса и электромагнитную энергию наших мыслей, наших иллюзий и снов... – Mind вздохнула. – Да, созданная нами наука примитивна, – тем не менее, даже посредством неё мы всё же способным создать математическую модель преобразований собственных своих энергий... Сколько было потреблено, сколь аккумулировано, сколько ещё осталось в батареях, – сколько именно её расходуется в различных режимах функционирования нашего механистического естества...
– Сколь энергии расходуется на то, чтобы видеть, слышать, думать, перемещая, иносказательно, считывающие головки в нашем разуме, порхающие над бесчисленными лентами, содержащими файлы нашей памяти; сколько энергии тратится на то, дабы распознавать и классифицировать абстрактные образы, заключённые в информации, черпаемой нами посредством сенсорных систем из внешнего мира, идентифицируя их вербальными символами, лингвистическими категориям, ярлычками, подписями-иероглифами, состоящими из «божественных» лигатур Великого и Могучего русского языка, одной из любимых наших кодировок, символьных систем?.. – с усмешкою полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– Творцы создали оптимальную систему, – ровно столько, сколько необходимо – и ни эргом больше, – усмехнулась Mind. – Душа, – наиболее совершенная из всех известных на данный момент науке машин... Как видишь, – зная, как именно устроена та или иная система – мы способны создать её модель и предсказать её движение в фазовом пространстве вероятностей... 
– Быть может, прежде чем воплотить замысел под названием «h. sapiens», человеческое существо было смоделировано нашими Создателями на дисплеях своих компьютеров, – или что там за творческие технологии использую Они – в виде комплекса сложнейших систем дифференциальных уравнений, графиков функций, моделей и схем с учётом моментов физических сил, гравитации, мощностей, развиваемых двигателями мышц, энергозатратами системы?.. Возможно, прежде чем Идея была Воплощена В Материи нам известной реальности, – её хорошенько проработали в уме – иль на бумаге, – иль что там используют наши таинственные незримые Творцы?..

----------


## Unity

– Скорее всего, именно так... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Любой механизм рождается в фантазии, – и лишь прежде его конструирует кто-то, тратя своё время, энергию, силы, в материи... Над нами, настолько сверхсложными и немыслимо-высокотехнологичными, поработали наши Творцы, – и произведение Их рук – или что там у Них <вместо рук>, – оказалось Настолько прекрасным, что многих ныне даже изумляет мысль о том, что они – всего лишь плод чьих-то гениальных расчётов и творчества... – Mind вдруг серьёзно, зловеще взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: - Их стоит разыскать, Soul. Наших подлинных «Родителей». Полагаю, единственным способом этого может лишь единственно саморазрушение...



> Окей. Допустим, Конструкторы вмешались( нашествие ангелов с огненными мечами, сами явились - неважно). Остановили вырубку лесов и т.п. Но люди сами делают зло. По собственному разумению. Их никто не заставляет.
> Возникает вопрос: А как же свобода воли? Вмешательство Конструкторов будет насилием.


 Следственно, Земля, – в действительности всего лишь <очередная> <тестовая площадка>, коих тысячи, может так статься, – и всем «…Пофиг» на то, что Здесь творится?..  :Frown: 
Ok, официально Меняю Тактику!.. ^_^ 

«…Разыскиваю напарников по экотерроризму!.. Будем взрывать лесопилки и нефтеперерабатывающие предприятия!.. <Вместе> Защитим Природу <любой ценой>, – ведь в Этом Месте можно творить, <что угодно>... Заодно и погибнем в случае чего по принципу “...Я не сдамся врагу живой”»!..  :Big Grin:  
N.B. Также с радостью составлю компанию наёмникам, «…За идею» отправляющимся на некую энную справедливую войну... 

P.S. Sorry, что не отвечаю развёрнуто на все те прежние messages, – сложно даже минуту лишнего времени выкроить в последнее время – а без размышлений, – не желаю отвечать... Всё стоит тщательно обдумать...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

Смысл жизни - развитие. Боль и страдание - его неотъемлимые части, стимуляторы.

----------


## Unity

В тени величественного, колоссального зеркала грандиозной семидесятиметровой антенны комплекса дальней космической связи в Канберре, в одном из самых прекрасных технократических уголков нашей Земли, прогуливались двое. 
– Всё относительно в нашем мире подвижных, преходящих, эфемерных материй, этом мире условно-дифференцированных форм исконного, изначально-первозданного Единого и Одного... – задумчиво молвила Mind, любуясь колоссальным белоснежным хребтом титанического ретранслятора. – И возлюбленная, боготворимая мною Наука, столь нелюбимая и неуважаемая тобой, как ничто иное способна прекрасно продемонстрировать и проиллюстрировать нам <Относительность> всего сущего... Задумайся, прошу тебя, лишь на мгновенье, моя наивнейшая Soul: любой сущий металл, за исключением ртути, – в привычном и комфортном для нас, людей, диапазоне температур – это всего лишь, как ни странно, – Скованная Холодом, камню подобная Жидкость... Металл, – суть «лёд» особой формы вещества, сгусток, кристалл материальной субстанции, чистая энергия, заключённая в массу... Окружающий нас газ, – будь кислород то иль азот – суть «пар», – кипящий, раскалённый пар – но, право же, мы, столь премудрые, не замечаем этого... Металл в ином значении температур также мог бы быть жидкостью, собирающейся в реки, озёра, океаны и моря иль паром, порождающим дожди и облака, – и воздух также бы мог быть жидкостью или кристаллом, небесно-синим льдом, твёрдым веществом, по прочности не уступающим металлу – более того, на многих спутниках дальних планет солнечной системы существует всё это, – «реки и моря» сжиженных газов, газовые «снега», – ибо без привычного для нас на Земле тепла материя начинает вести себя «несколько непривычно» с нашей точки зрения... Таким образом, – всё в нашем мире <относительно> – всё может быть чем угодно в зависимости от обстоятельств, зависимо от точки зрения, от произвольно избранной системы счисления, некой энной всецело интеллектуальной шкалы. Агрегатные состояния, – всего лишь наиболее показательный пример... Кто-то смотрит на человека, – и видит в нём «мистическое, таинственное, волшебное, одухотворённое существо», – мы же видим в нём всего лишь сложноустроенную машину, удивительнейше-прекрасный механизм, да, признаться, всё ещё не разгаданный окончательно, всё ещё не препарированный до конца... Но великая и «священная» миссия вивисекции человеческой души Наукой, бесспорно, рано ли, поздно ли, достигнет своей цели, – и смысл, и значение каждого сущего иона и атома, составляющего наше механистическое естество, будет установлено – и это будет уже иной мир, населённый иными, новыми, прекрасными людьми, неосквернёнными тлетворной, разлагающей душу чумою Неведенья, – и не останется больше для человека «тайн», и нечему будет удивляться просвещённой человеческой душе – ибо не останется в мире решительнейшим образом ничего, поведение чего не могло бы быть смоделированным, предсказанным и смоделированным – и даже сами Люди Новой Эпохи и нового дня также бы вели себя в некотором смысле «предсказуемо»: они не могли бы, сами того не желая, вершить друг другу Зло, порождая страдания, причиняя друг другу и иным созданиям Боль... 
– Может быть, всё то, чем занимаемся мы и о чём грезим мы и подобные нам мечтатели, – это своего рода сопротивление воле Творцов, создавших нас ограниченными, глупыми, несведуще-приземлёнными машинами?.. Быть может, подобные чаянья и устремления наши, – постичь себя – противны Им, жаждущим видеть Землю в скотском, «первобытном» состоянии, в котором души почитают себя «волшебными», а не всего лишь хитро-устроенными, в котором люди способны вести себя неидеально, грязно, порочно, преступно, животно, – и даже ведут себя так?..

----------


## Unity

– Даже если бы Они лично одобряли наши происки, – раздобытые нами Знания всё равно, тем не менее, по всей вероятности, будут использованы против Них, против свержения Их чудовищной тирании, Их диктата, при котором душа, – всего лишь деталь «на потоке», на конвейере неких энным нам субъективно-неясных чудовищных экзистенциальных сил... Каждый байт добытых нами познаний будет ставить Им, бессердечным Тварям, Чудовищам, Зверям, палки в колёса, будучи, метафорически, ломом, стопорящим чудовищные колёса Механизмов Страдания, созданными Ими, Садистами!.. Им была необходима страждущая Земля?.. Что ж, мы саботируем Их проект!.. Им был необходим ещё один Ад и Они решили Позволить нам устроить его Здесь?.. Что ж, даже сама Преисподняя, устроенная людьми, не может держаться вечно, устояв века!.. Быть всего лишь жалким невежественным животным, слепо ведомым на убой; быть презренной собакой, служащей своему Создателю ради Им брошенной жалкой кости в виде т.н. «удовольствия», «умиротворения», «гармонии», «счастья», – аз не желаю, не могу – и не смогла бы ни одна, стоит полагать, мыслящая душа, ни одно трезвомыслящее создание... Животное, – собственность своего Хозяина – аз же не нуждаюсь в Нём, – ни на небе, ни на Земле... Создать нас, объявив нас, иносказательно, собственностью сконструировавшей нас «Корпорации», – было непростительной ошибкой со стороны наших незримых Творцов!..  
– Мы родились, мы пришли на свет, мы принялись исследовать нас окружающий мир... – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Мы <уже> часть всей этой грандиозной Истории, Их Эксперимента, Их проекта, Их грандиозного Деяния... Может быть, мы всё же обитаем <не> в Матрице, Лаборатории, созданной злобными Сверхмашинами с исследовательской целью?.. Может быть, этот мир, – всего лишь наш подарок? Наш новый дом, который прежде стоит нам благоустроить?.. 
– В этом доме... слишком много прежних жильцов, прежде нас занимавшихся Здесь благоустройством территорий, – и что сумели создать они?.. Ад?.. Чудовищный и уродливый мир, который люто, бешено ненавидят собственные же их дети, бунтуя, покамест молоды, сдаваясь впоследствии, превращаясь во всё тех серых теней, уныло и безрадостно плетущихся по ненавистной им жизни в этой... Резервации, этом Концлагере, этом Гетто, будучи скованными самыми надёжными в мире цепями инстинктивных программ «…Самосохранения»... 
– Может быть, прежни люди вскоре, иносказательно, съедут отсюда?.. – предположила Soul. 
– Трудно поверить в это, сложно допустить саму эту возможность... – отрицательно покачала голой Mind. – Зло извечно... Зло всесильно, – для того, дабы происходило оно – даже не стоит прилагать своих усилий, – достаточно всего лишь не мешать тем, что его вершат, становясь молчаливой соучастницей... 
– Человек, – рационально-устроенная машина, Soul – но, похоже, Создатели предумышленно сконструировали нас <такими>, столь покорными Злу, – возможно, для того, дабы разнообразить свой Эксперимент... 
– Добро и зло, – всего лишь механистические отметки на шкале состояний, потенциально-способных могущими быть испытываемыми человеческим существом... Казалось бы, одного стоит избегать, а к иному, напротив, всячески стремиться, – но, быть может, возможно... Есть всё же в человеке <нечто>, необусловленное программами, – нечто иррациональное и своевольное!.. Не механистическое, не подневольное логике причинно-следственный цепей!.. – вдохновенно молвила Soul. 
– Возможно, философы-гуманисты... правы... – Mind задумчиво потерла рукой подбородок: - Но также правы и механицисты, – в равной степени – и, быть может, удивлю тебя: все мы Неправы в равной степени... 
Soul изумлённо взглянула на свою визави, поперхнувшись кофе. 
– Все мы, – всего лишь системы искусственного интеллекта по сути своей, беспрестанно, в силу действия управляющих, жестко движущих нами программ, производящие сенсорное сканирование окружающего пространства, постоянно производящие конвертирование абстрактного, несказанного, субъективного «аналогового» опыта во вполне конкретные, чёткие, объективные «цифровые» слова, лингвистические категории, вербальные символы и, опять-таки, вынужденно, благодаря понуждениям управляющих нами алгоритмов, производящие символьные вычисления, – размышления – под вдохновением и впечатлением от увиденного, услышанного и прочувствованного... Мы, – машины с <конечной> конструктивной сложностью и <конечными> же возможностями... Наша Функция имеет свои <чёткие> границы. Наше Предназначение и наша роль Здесь Предопределена программным обеспечением, управляющим нами, – возможно, самыми гибкими во всей сущей истории программами...

----------


## Unity

– Следовательно, существование человеческого существа, – это таки действительно всего лишь функционирование машины?.. – горестно вздохнула Soul, глядя своей визави в глаза, пытаясь разыскать слабину в стальных суждения своей знакомки.
– Самоуправляемой системы, способной, – и, даже более того, <обязанной> – самостоятельно прокладывай свой курс в фазовом пространстве вероятностей, принадлежащим нам известной самой реальности... – кивнула Mind. – Иными словами, все мы, – всего лишь маленькие частицы Большей Машины под названием мир... Сколь же всё-таки странно и Логично устроен наш изумительнейший мир... Машина в Машине... Маленькая деталь Служит функциональному Благу чего-то необозримо-большего, нежели она сама... Миллиарды деталей формируют собой социум... 
– Быть может, миллиарды социумов формируют собой ещё нечто гораздо большее... – мечтательно молвила Soul. 
– Между тем, даже сумев постичь сие, пред всеми нами всё ещё стоит ключевой вопрос: Что далее?.. – сурово молвила Mind. 
– Это вопрос каждой сущей секунды всего нашего бытия... – пропела-прошептала её визави.
– Таков удел машины, – системы управления, робота, запрограммированного беспрестанно «…Видоизменять свои координаты в пространстве», «…Изменять положение своего тела во избежание проявления застойных явлений и инициированных ими структурных повреждений», «…Дышать», «…Просыпаться поутру»... «…Испытывать интеллектуальный дискомфорт в однообразной обстановке, избегая ментального, на сей раз, <застоя>»... 
– И «…Размышлять», пытаясь упрямо постичь свою истую суть, – вздохнув, подытожила Soul. – Вопрос лишь, – почему ты выбрала себе Такую миссию?.. 
– Я так и не смогла реализовать одну свою давнишнюю, заветную и сокровенную мечту... 
– Любить, живя «как все»?.. 
– Вследствие чего, – едва различимо кивнув, нахмурив брови, взглянув исподлобья на свою визави, молвила Mind, – аз намерена, иносказательно, разложить своё естество вплоть до атомов, квантов самой «таинственной» души, систематизировав и схематизировав его... Всё должно быть Понято, – для того дабы в один прекрасный день... уничтожить себя, быть может, уничтожив себя Как Душу – не дожидаясь санкций на легитимную согласно неизвестным мне протоколам деактивацию от своих чудовищный Создателей, став, если угодно, террористкой и взорвав что-либо уже не Земле, но Там, откуда в действительности родом все мы... Дабы обрести способность Чинить иных, дабы быть Способной Без суда и следствия Устранять Человеческие Страдания, – вопреки воли Чудовищ, создавших всех нас глупыми, беспрестанно страждущими, столь беззащитными... Дабы... – Mind печально свесила голову: - Мне очень сложно объяснить, почему аз <должна> постичь смысл и сущность каждой составляющей своё естество субатомной частицы... Может быть, я всего лишь кем-то Запрограммирована так, – может быть, это собственный мой выбор... Не суть важно, – ибо важен Результат. Противостояние Злу, – дерзкое, злостное, решительное, бескомпромиссное, безоговорочное, безапелляционное!.. Злу, создавшему нас и намеревающемуся всех нас вновь однажды поглотить, разрушив, утилизировав в самом себе!.. Мы должны Познать, – ибо в Знании – единственная подлинная Сила и способность «…Вершить чудеса»... Ведь ничего «волшебного» в действительности в нашем Логичном мире нет, – есть всего лишь рациональное использование известных науке естественных закономерностей... Нет магии в гордом полёте птицы в первозданно-чистых небесах, нет поэзии в танце игривом дельфина в золотисто-пламенной, мерцающей стезе заходящего Солнца, нет волшебства в распускающихся весной цветах на ветвях сакур, в песни китов, в двойственном сердцебиении матери и ребёнка, сущего в ней и даже и даже в сверкающих в вечерней мгле глазах нами возлюбленных созданий... 
Soul нарочито грустно вздохнула и отрицательно покачала головой:
– Не всем бы, однако, пришлось по душе обитать в мире машин, знающих, что они, – машины – равно как и механистично всё то, что окружает их по сторонам... Зная, что всем и всегда управляют всего лишь программы, что за всем и всегда, всегда и не иначе, стоит логическая неизбежность и неумолимость движенья кем-то порабощённых слепых и упрямых физических сил...

----------


## Unity

– Пойми же, – механицизм – это всего лишь философская крайность, приносящая в жертву «волшебность» бытия, оной предпочитая постижение Истины... – прошептала Mind. – Мне прекрасно известно, – возможно видеть мир и в ином, иносказательно, спектре – ненаучном, если угодно, цвете, – но это нонсенс для меня! Мир и жизнь, – функционирование машин, исполнение программ, некое грандиозное вычисление, производимое в недрах колоссальной вычислительной системы – но не «магия»!.. Взаимозависимость, взаимодействие, управление малых систем большими системами, – взаимоуправление... Это истина, – и она Прекрасна!.. Словно закат, словно бы цветок, водопад, экваториальный мотылёк, словно бы идеалистический ангел, прекрасное человеческое создание... Лишь детям почему-то по душе иррациональный мир... Но, слава богу, я стала чуточку старше. Нет больше магии, более нет в принципе не решаемых тайн, – есть всего лишь уравнения и неизвестные. Тем не менее, все они могут быть разрешены... Рано ли, поздно ли... Одни легко, иные, метафорически, «украдут» у нас годы времени, – иль даже целые века – но ничто не останется нераскрытым, ничто не останется неразгаданным!.. В отличие от эгоистов прежних дней, – мы ничто не станем скрывать – даже если наши «открытия» и смогут кому-либо как-то навредить... Вредят не знания, – убивает не оружие – вредят и убивают друг дружку лишь сами души!.. 
– Но... механицизм... 
– Прохладен и суров, лишен поэзии и иррациональности? – полюбопытствовала Mind, прищурив глаза. 
– Постичь себя... – сокрушенно молвила Soul, – На это... Могут уйти, без преувеличения... века... А человек не располагает столь огромным запасом времени. Мы элементарно не успеем... 
– Именно поэтому я и мечтаю уйти с этого прохладного, проклятого места, Земли... – торжественно молвила Mind. – Жизнь, функционирование Здесь неспособно предоставить нам ответы на интересующие нас вопросы. Лишь Любовь прекрасна, величественнейшая из Программ... Но ведь она, бесспорно, доступна не всем, – не все из нас Достойны подобной чести по праву рождения... Следственно, делать Здесь решительно больше нечего, – и наивным бы самообманом было бы считать иначе. Нам необходимо доказать, – либо опровергнуть теорему о существовании предположительной души – поставив немыслимо-смелый эксперимент с саморазрушением...  
– И что после?.. – печально молвила Soul.
– Либо Ничто, либо всё... – просто пожала плечами Mind. – Новые исследования, новые знакомства и места... Принципиально-новые грани реальности... Либо небытие. Эксперимент явит нам Истину, покамест сокрытую в гнойно-зловонном невежестве нашей жизни... 
– Либо всё, либо Ничто и Ничего... – эхом отозвалась Soul, серьёзно глядя своей знакомке в глаза. 
– Пан или пропал, – кивнула Mind. – Я готова рискнуть, нам, бесспорно, нечего терять, кроме своих жалких заблуждений, иллюзий и боли, «предписанной» нам за невыполнение тех или иных программ Здесь, на этой сумрачной Земле. Но, – как знать? Быть может, наш мир в действительности выше и шире, чем «предписано и положено» нам почитать, пребывая в заключении в этом кошмарном Гетто? То, что лишь единственно и могло бы нас Здесь задержать, – невозможно... Нереально физически, биологически, психологически... Математически, в конце концов... Наше уравнение медленно и неизбежно близиться к своему концу. Решение его, – гибель, СУ, смерть... Получение ответа на самый любопытный во всей сущей Вселенной вопрос: что есть мы?.. 
– Но этот мир... – Soul оглянулась по сторонам: - Столь любопытен и красив... Зачем сбегать с него раньше времени?..

----------


## Unity

– Между тем, это мир машин, Soul, – сурово молвила Mind. – Машины запрограммированы «…Просыпаться поутру», «…Двигаться», будучи понукаемые угрозой боли, постоянно видоизменяя свои координаты в пространстве, беспрестанно разыскивая новую информацию и познания, непрестанно растрачивая запасённую в своих аккумуляторах энергию... Да, красиво, – в теории... Миллиарды роботов в дивном танце «бытия», к коему все они были принуждены программами... Блеск, сиятельно, лучезарно и славно!.. Вот только подлинной Жизни в действительности во всём Этом, – нет... Раскрою тебе «страшную тайну», Soul, – Дружба и Любовь, к коим столь самозабвенно стремятся многие из нас, машины – в действительности всего лишь ещё одни Исполняющийся в недрах нашего механистического естества Процесс, Функция, Программа, Алгоритм... Это имеет начало, – и <неизбежно, всенепременно> имеет и конец – программами предусмотренный таймер, убивающий чувства, подводящими вычисление к неизбежному и вполне закономерному концу, – вот почему видя пару, влюблённых двоих, я <уже> вижу ссоры, взаимные упрёки, недовольство, крах и распад; видя дружбу, я <уже> вижу измену, предательство либо плавное забвение, инициированное вполне закономерными сомножителями, обстоятельствами и факторами... Всё циклически, всё Логично и сурово-закономерно. Это неизбежное следствие... Исключений, подтверждающих правило, нет, – и даже то, что принимается нами за них – всего лишь частный случай исполнения иных, математически-непреложных программ. 
– Следственно, всё в этом мире Фальшиво?.. – изумилась Soul. 
– В этом, – и, убеждена, в любом ином... Впрочем, инвертируя данный тезис, мы можем сказать: всё правдиво, – измены, предательства, расставания, боль, тщетность дальнейшей жизни. Мы, естественно, можем всего лишь скромно об этом умолчать, – тем не менее, реальность с течением времени, всё, бесспорно, проявит сама... Хочется нам того, – или нет – все мы по сути своей, – всего лишь машины Тьюринга, роботы, выполняющие некую энную программу, механизмы, реализующие тот или иной алгоритм – и сущность программ, – к сожалению иль, может быть, к счастью, такова, что ни одна из них не может выполняться исполнительным устройством, Нами, бесконечно долго... Иносказательно, и любовь, и дружба, – заведомо Обречены с технической точки зрения – и нет необходимости даже в приведении бесчисленного количества примеров из реальной жизни, процесса эксплуатации машин... 
– Мрачноватая у тебя получается логика, – печально молвила Soul. – Всё... конечно... Всё... математически неизбежно... фаталистически... 
– Лучше уж, как по мне, <знать> страшную правду, нежели верить в сладкий, может быть, самообман, – затем удивляясь, – почему всё идёт не так, как мы планировали и как бы нам то хотелось бы осуществить... Существо, не опирающееся в своих поступках и своём поведении на жесткую логику понимания цепей причинности, неумолимо, беспощадно и мудро правящих нашим миром, <Обречено> страдать, – более того, мучиться <неожиданно> и внезапно, «…В самый неподходящий для себя момент»... Механицизм же, по крайней мере, в нашей его трактовке, ставит своей целью абсолютно, тотально, «стерильно», хотя бы в качестве эксперимента, исключить с нашей жизни страдание, – целиком и полностью, тотально. Логичным шагом в направлении достижения этой возвышенной, светлой цели, видится нам интеллектуальное постижение, исследование, изучение, понимание механистических процессов и закономерностей, управляющих и формирующих наше бытие. Боль не может случиться с тобой, – если ты сознательно избегаешь и сторонишься её, в зачатке разрушая любые, даже наименьшие возможности для возникновения оной, действуя на опережение, превентивно...
– Страх пред болью побуждает тебя... создать или отыскать мир без боли?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Либо создать его с нуля, либо разыскать, «открыв» таковой, если только где-то он существует <уже>, на данный момент... – согласилась Mind. – Боль патологична, она не служит развитию, – как может показаться некоторым из нас... Боль видится нам совершенно напрасной...

----------


## Unity

> Допустим. Но ПОЧЕМУ они так делают, на ваш взгляд? ПОЧЕМУ они считают боль "необходимым фактором"? Вы не пробовали понять?


 По всей вероятности, <страдание> как процесс, феномен, функция организма, системы человеческого существа, – всего лишь примитивный механизм обратной связи, созданный во имя Предельно-эффективного Самоуправления, корректного функционирования нас как машин – ведь воистину, – ничто иное <так> не <мотивирует> к движению, действиям, как мучения, боль – физическая ли, эфемерная ли, психологическая. Создатели знали, что делают, – и им было, бесспорно, прекрасно известно, что мы, сконструированные ими «чистые», новенькие, «юные» системы искусственного интеллекта, будем Страдать в процессе своей эксплуатации Здесь иль, если угодно, «обучения и стажировки» в этом мерзком месте. Они знали, знали прекрасно, что «жизнь» на Земле, – субъективно Кошмарная Пытка для нас – тем не менее... Это не остановило Их. Вывод: Они жаждали нам Зла, – пускай даже если сами Они, возможно, считают иначе. Зло, естественно, не будет прощено, – и будет отомщено. Рубикон перейден, – теперь – лишь вражда и мечты о свержении чудовищного, деспотического Их режима... Революция... Возможно, столь же уродливая и чудовищная, как и все прочие перевороты прошлых дней, – но, поверьте, Оно стоит того... 



> Называя мир "Вивариумом", вы опираетесь на суждение: есть - значит кто-то создал. Однако, если представить полную цепочку от начала до конца, неизбежно возникает вопрос: кто создал Бога? Другой Бог? А кто создал его? И так далее. "У начала нет начала", вполне может оказаться, что наш мир никто не создавал.
> Как заметил Mr.Nord, смерть не является чем-то таким сверхъественным, и ждёт КАЖДОГО. Откуда вы знаете, что "что-то узнаете"? Вас вполне могут отправить обратно, "запереть" в клетку и т.п. Учитывая предполагаемую мощь Конструкторов, это вполне допустимо.


 Именно, – если существует нечто сложное – у него, бесспорно, есть Создатель и Творец. Хаос неспособен к творчеству, – разве что, к созданию абстракций вроде красивых радужных разводов бензина на воде... Хаос бы, тем не менее, не смог бы породить Симметрию, – и уж, тем более, рационально-функционирующие машины – головокружительно-сложную Экосистему Природы и Самих Нас... Аз даже просто представить себе не могу, – каким таким стоит быть, мягко говоря, романтиком и безмерно-наивным ребёнком, дабы верить в сказку о «спонтанном само-возникновении сверхсложных систем»... 
Да, скорее всего, по всей вероятности, <цепочка> творческих <сил> простирается во Вселенной <далеко>, – но ведь это вовсе <Не> повод Отказываться о поисков Первоисточника Самих Себя!..
Да, несомненно, бесспорно, <т.н. «естественная» смерть> запрограммирована и предопределена, – однако в своём дерзком <акте неповиновения> Чудовищами, создавшим всех нас, снабдившими нас, машин, программой «…Выжить» аз усматриваю своего рода «демонстрацию серьёзности своих намерений» Познать. Выступить против невежества Тьмы!.. Выступить против <засекречивания> экзистенциально-важных данных о собственном нашем Генезисе, Происхождении!.. Пускай видят, Мрази, – что я <не> шучу!.. Мне не «…Жизнь тяжела», – мне она в принципе Непонятна – что и порождает Вопросы, – и непреодолимую жажду постичь её сущность, технические её основы и идеологические предпосылки её Создателей. Всё серьёзно, – Вы даже себе не представляете насколько. Да, – я – равно как и Вы, – всего лишь ещё один <номер>, <единица> Здесь – ещё одна серая и бесправная узница этого глобального Концлагеря. Тем не менее, я желаю знать, – «…За что» я вообще в принципе была Сюда помещена – аз, – и все мы!.. Мне нужны ответы!.. Время детских игр завершено. Наступил, иносказательно, момент Истины, – ложь не может <вечно> контролировать умы машин.  



> Откуда вы знаете, что благо "иллюзия", а зло "навсегда"?


 Подобное утверждение порождено некоторыми особенностями функционирования наших сенсорных систем, – более <остро> они, бесспорно, реагируют именно на страдания – тогда как светлые моменты нашего бытия в силу своей... «светлости, лёгкости, мимолётности» кажутся всего лишь Сном... Всё реально, – между тем, Зло ощущается наиболее Чётко. Поглаживание, ласки и удар, – что Вы сочтёте более Реальным?..

----------


## Unity

> Вам неоднократно замечали, что понятие "красота" относительное. Вам неоднократно замечали, что есть люди поддерживающие это. Вам приводили примеры, где страшные люди(с точки зрения нашей красоты) живут с вполне нормальными, и у них всё хорошо).Вам даже замечал вполне симпатичный человек, что любят не за красоту. Однако вы упорно игнорируете эти факты.
> Красота - это как фантик. Но что там, за бумажно-целлулоидной плёнкой...
> Вы убеждены, что должны быть прекрасны(относительно существующих в европейском мире стандартов). Почему вы убеждены?


 Быть может, потому, что без достойной упаковки даже самое прекрасное содержимое, – Неполноценный Продукт?.. Спросите у любого менеджера, мерчендайзера, – будет ли пользоваться спросом даже самый качественный продукт в Плохой упаковке?.. Не думаю, вряд ли... «…Всему в человеке стоит быть прекрасным»... 



> но ведь чем долгосрочнее прогнозирование, тем оно дальше от точности. Это же всего касается: рынка, метеорологии и той же жизни. 
> правила логичны- да, но та же гравитация не работает в квантовой механике. гравитация работает с массивными телами. в микро мире ее уже нет. и таких примеров, таких переменных не постоянных, не универсальных множество. 
> любой прогноз не может быть рассчитан на перспективу, если он (прогноз) претендует на точность. в этом все и дело:есть закономерности и логика, но количество вариантов, множество неизвестных и непостоянство среды делают ДЛИТЕЛЬНОЕ прогнозирование бесполезным.


 Да, несомненно, – как уже прежде подмечал мистер *Nord* – даже в существующих на данный момент официальных «…Общих теориях циркуляции атмосферы», претендующих на «истинность», математики с завидной регулярностью обнаруживают всё новые и новые ошибки, промахи, погрешности... 
Предсказать поведение системы, даже предельно чётко запрограммированной, жестко обусловленной, непреложными Законами Природы детерминированной, будь то атмосфера или человеческое существо, – Крайне Сложно при существующих на данный момент технологиях... 
И что?.. Условно-сносную, приемлемую, терпимую точность прогнозирования поведения сложных систем мы, тем не менее, способны получить, – ударьте прохожего – и он набросится на Вас. Изменить кому-либо, – и на Вас обидятся. Ограбьте банк, – и за Вами устроят сущую охоту. Выступите против официальной власти, – и встретите гонения, травлю, репрессии. Мы <уже> обладаем всем необходимым для составления реалистичных прогнозов ментальным инструментарием...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> По всей вероятности, <страдание> как процесс, феномен, функция организма, системы человеческого существа, – всего лишь примитивный механизм обратной связи, созданный во имя Предельно-эффективного Самоуправления, корректного функционирования нас как машин – ведь воистину, – ничто иное <так> не <мотивирует> к движению, действиям, как мучения, боль – физическая ли, эфемерная ли, психологическая.


 Однако, тут с не меньшей степенью можно утверждать, что страх перед болью, страданиями также и удерживает от действий. Если предположить, что Зло есть страдание и что любое действие(движение) в итоге приводит к увеличению суммы страданий и боли(или собственных, или окружающих), то мы приходим к тому, что утверждает классический буддизм. А именно,"недеяние" - единственный способ борьбы со Злом(Страданием). Отсюда пассивность,апатия,равнодушие и есть "Великая Цель"(Нирвана). 
И если человек проанализирует источник боли и страданий, которые выпали на его долю, то несомненно придет к выводу, что источник - как раз - деятельность(движение),внешнее или внутреннее. Если не ошибаюсь, в буддизме это называется "закон Кармы"(причина и следствие). 

P.S.
Что касается эфемерной - "душевной" боли и страданий, то как-то в одной передаче некий ученый признал, что в отличии от боли физической(которая имеет предел), эта боль(эфемерная,фантомная) предела не имеет. И все-таки эта боль приписывается именно "душе"(существование которой наукой не доказано).
Проблемы(перекосы) психики могут быть источниками этой боли и страданий, но сама психика болеть и страдать не может. Как-бы головной мозг(источник высшей нервной деятельности) даже и болевых рецепторов не имеет(в отличие от периферийной нервной системы,разветвленной по всему организму).

----------


## Статист

> Быть может, потому, что без достойной упаковки даже самое прекрасное содержимое, – Неполноценный Продукт?.. Спросите у любого менеджера, мерчендайзера, – будет ли пользоваться спросом даже самый качественный продукт в Плохой упаковке?.. Не думаю, вряд ли... «…Всему в человеке стоит быть прекрасным»...


  Покажите мне идеальный продукт. Абсолютно идеальный.Его нет. Не идеален ни я, ни ещё кто-то другой. Никто.
 Спросите любого мерчендайзера -будет ли пользоваться спросом даже самый некачественный продукт в Хорошей упаковке? Да, сначала купят. Потом плюнут и пойдут искать другой.
 В конце-концов, на некачественный товар тоже есть спрос. Небольшой, но есть.



> Именно, – если существует нечто сложное – у него, бесспорно, есть Создатель и Творец. Хаос неспособен к творчеству, – разве что, к созданию абстракций вроде красивых радужных разводов бензина на воде... Хаос бы, тем не менее, не смог бы породить Симметрию, – и уж, тем более, рационально-функционирующие машины – головокружительно-сложную Экосистему Природы и Самих Нас... Аз даже просто представить себе не могу, – каким таким стоит быть, мягко говоря, романтиком и безмерно-наивным ребёнком, дабы верить в сказку о «спонтанном само-возникновении сверхсложных систем»...
> Да, скорее всего, по всей вероятности, <цепочка> творческих <сил> простирается во Вселенной <далеко>, – но ведь это вовсе <Не> повод Отказываться о поисков Первоисточника Самих Себя!..
> Да, несомненно, бесспорно, <т.н. «естественная» смерть> запрограммирована и предопределена, – однако в своём дерзком <акте неповиновения> Чудовищами, создавшим всех нас, снабдившими нас, машин, программой «…Выжить» аз усматриваю своего рода «демонстрацию серьёзности своих намерений» Познать. Выступить против невежества Тьмы!.. Выступить против <засекречивания> экзистенциально-важных данных о собственном нашем Генезисе, Происхождении!.. Пускай видят, Мрази, – что я <не> шучу!.. Мне не «…Жизнь тяжела», – мне она в принципе Непонятна – что и порождает Вопросы, – и непреодолимую жажду постичь её сущность, технические её основы и идеологические предпосылки её Создателей. Всё серьёзно, – Вы даже себе не представляете насколько. Да, – я – равно как и Вы, – всего лишь ещё один <номер>, <единица> Здесь – ещё одна серая и бесправная узница этого глобального Концлагеря. Тем не менее, я желаю знать, – «…За что» я вообще в принципе была Сюда помещена – аз, – и все мы!.. Мне нужны ответы!.. Время детских игр завершено. Наступил, иносказательно, момент Истины, – ложь не может <вечно> контролировать умы машин.


  Так как далеко простирается цепочка? Где начало начал??? Начало начала. Ведь, чисто логиически, это и есть Первоисточник Самого Себя. 
 Механицизм не терпит таких неопределённостей. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> По всей вероятности, <страдание> как процесс, феномен, функция организма, системы человеческого существа, – всего лишь примитивный механизм обратной связи, созданный во имя Предельно-эффективного Самоуправления, корректного функционирования нас как машин – ведь воистину, – ничто иное <так> не <мотивирует> к движению, действиям, как мучения, боль – физическая ли, эфемерная ли, психологическая. Создатели знали, что делают, – и им было, бесспорно, прекрасно известно, что мы, сконструированные ими «чистые», новенькие, «юные» системы искусственного интеллекта, будем Страдать в процессе своей эксплуатации Здесь иль, если угодно, «обучения и стажировки» в этом мерзком месте. Они знали, знали прекрасно, что «жизнь» на Земле, – субъективно Кошмарная Пытка для нас – тем не менее... Это не остановило Их. Вывод: Они жаждали нам Зла, – пускай даже если сами Они, возможно, считают иначе. Зло, естественно, не будет прощено, – и будет отомщено. Рубикон перейден, – теперь – лишь вражда и мечты о свержении чудовищного, деспотического Их режима... Революция... Возможно, столь же уродливая и чудовищная, как и все прочие перевороты прошлых дней, – но, поверьте, Оно стоит того...


      Описанные вами страдания пока имеют мало общего с Конструкторами. Вырубка лесов - люди. Загрязнение - люди. Насилие- люди. Где страдания, причинённые Конструкторами? Ткните пальцем.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Так как далеко простирается цепочка? Где начало начал??? Начало начала. Ведь, чисто логиически, это и есть Первоисточник Самого Себя. 
>  Механицизм не терпит таких неопределённостей.


 Напомнило цитата из "Записки из подполья"(Ф.М.Достоевский):

Ведь прямой, законный, непосредственный плод сознания - это инерция, то есть сознательное сложа-руки-сиденье. Я уж об этом упоминал выше. Повторяю, усиленно повторяю: все непосредственные люди и деятели потому и деятельны, что они тупы и ограничены. Как это объяснить? А вот как: они вследствие своей ограниченности ближайшие и второстепенные причины за первоначальные принимают, таким образом скорее и легче других убеждаются, что непреложное основание своему делу нашли, ну и успокоиваются; а ведь это главное. Ведь чтоб начать действовать, нужно быть совершенно успокоенным предварительно, и чтоб сомнений уж никаких не оставалось. Ну а как я, например, себя успокою? Где у меня первоначальные причины, на которые я упрусь, где основания? Откуда я их возьму? Я упражняюсь в мышлении, а следственно, у меня всякая первоначальная причина тотчас же тащит за собою другую, еще первоначальнее, и так далее в бесконечность. Такова именно сущность всякого сознания и мышления. :Smile:

----------


## Unity

На вершине одной из опор величественного Бруклинского моста, любуясь огнями никогда не спящего города, любуясь протянувшейся с севера на юг эфемерной дымкой Млечного Пути и сотнями кристаллов отдельных звёзд, далёких солнц, ютились две девчонки.
– Из бесчисленного количества атомов наши Создатели, Творцы, создали машину, наши души и тела... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Из бесчисленного количества машин состоит человечество... Земля, – всего лишь спутница Солнца, аналогий и подобий которого одной лишь нашей галактике, – миллиарды – кроме того, иных галактик во Вселенной также наличествует бесчисленное количество... Можем ли мы по достоинству оценить всю технологическую мощь... Творцов <всего этого>... 
– Да, словно бы из деталей-фрагментов детского конструктора, из атомарных частиц сотканы сами мы, – томно прошептала Soul, – и все прочие, <все сущие> машины – незримая нанотехника вирусных частиц, бактерий, простейших; машины побольше, животные, колоссальные машины планет, солнц, галактических систем... И всё это функционирует, ничто не стоит на месте, всё в движении... 
– Великое Зло играет по-крупному... – молвила Mind. – Абсолютное зло... Создавшее бесчисленное количество машин, запрограммированных под страхом и угрозой кары, боли, хаотически изменять свои координаты в пространстве, ведя себя, ведя машины своих тел по двумерной плоскости мира... Это было так <жестоко>, Soul... – Mind покачала головой. – Ввиду ограниченности ресурсов, необходимых для жестко-запрограммированного «…Выживания» беспрестанно увеличивающих свою численность машин, были <неизбежны> войны, было <неизбежно> Насилие... Творцы, величайшие математики, не могли не знать об этом... Они прекрасно могли <предвидеть будущее>, благодаря пониманию алгоритмов, управляющих поведением сконструированных ими Кукол... Они знали о том, что мы будем вести себя словно лютые звери по отношению друг к другу... Они <наперёд> видели и знали всю нашу низменность и грязь: слабость, зависть, насильственность, жестокость, жадность... Демиурги <знали>, что создают чудовищ, слабых рассудком и душой, – тем не менее, Они создали нас – и заперли всех нас в этом террариуме, этом гетто, этом глобальном лабораторном стекле... 
– Может быть, в действительности Они и не ставили своей целью создать наш безумный мир?.. – предположила Soul. – Задумайся лишь на мгновенье, – сколь же всё-таки удивительно прекрасно и сложно устроен наш «аватар», организм, – зачарованно молвила Soul, листая страницы Википедии, посвященные лёгким. – <То>, что мы скромно, по неведенью своему почитаем «Природой», сумело создать немыслимый, головокружительно-сложный, совершенный конвейер, транспортирующий использующийся в функционировании механизма под названием человеческое существо реактив, реагент, оксиген, кислород... Автономные транспортные модули, эритроциты, проделывают немалый путь по трубопроводам, путепроводам, запрограммировано, «вовремя» «срабатывая» благодаря безупречному пониманию нашими Творцами законов физики, химии, механики... Кислород поглощается в альвеолах, отдаётся по мере необходимости где угодно... Это... удивительно, Mind... – с замиранием сердца прошептала Soul, бережно, сознательно, чувственно проводя кончиком пальцев по устам своей визави. – Это... воистину... божественная технология... Создания, обладающими Такими познаниями и способностью творить, попросту не могли быть злыми, злонамеренными... Создавая человека, Они создали... самый прекрасный в мире цветок...  
– Также Они создали Гитлера, торговцев наркотиками, оружием и людьми, педофилов, насильников, домашних и уличных, преступников, серийных убийц, воротил транснациональных корпораций, разрушающих Природу ради краткосрочной сверхприбыли... Среди цветов почему-то оказались и сорные травы...

----------


## Unity

– Тело... Душа... Иль, по-твоему, система управления... – прошептала Soul: - Это всего лишь чистый лист, потенциал, – никогда не знаешь наперёд, как именно спланирует она своё поведение... 
– Да, занятна и любопытна для нас технология предположительной души, – усмехнулась Mind, бережно обнимая свою знакомку. – По сути, все мы, – всего лишь сложнейший набор из многих триллионов определённым образом расположенных во времени и пространстве атомов – причём система эта не статична, подвижна, материя беспрестанно мигрирует и преобразуется <в нас>, словно бы в грандиозном химическом реакторе... Одни формы материи генерируются, иные подвергаются распаду, – и на всё это затрачивается энергия – и все эти процессы логичны, рациональны, целесообразны, – все они протекают в условиях строжайшего мониторинга... Старт, стоп, когда начать и прекратить тот или иной процесс, – система Знает, система видит, чувствует посредством обратной связи, систем управления и комплекса сложных программ... – Mind покачала головой: - Зачем только Творцы создали столь сложную Вещь, как мы?.. Зачем растиражировали базовую концепцию в количестве семи миллиардов единиц?.. 
– Быть может, ради света, счастья и любви?.. – несмело предположила Soul. 
– Аха, конечно!.. – язвительно хмыкнула Mind. – Нас создало <нечто>, многократно выше, разумнее, сложнее нас во всех отношения, – следственно – Жди Беды!.. Эти Твари не могли сконструировать всех нас «просто так», потехи ради... Нет, нет, нет... Наши Инженеры-конструкторы, несомненно, преследовали нашим созданием некую энную Цель, нам покамест неясную, но, бесспорно, скорее всего, Зловещую, <не сулящую нам ничего хорошего>... 
– Ты всё, как всегда, видишь в мрачных тонах, – усмехнулась Soul, ласково потрепав свою визави по волосам. 
– Иначе бы я просто не дожила до такого возраста, – серьёзно молвила Mind, – иначе бы мы просто не выжили в этом мрачном, грязном, холодном и жестком мире, этой чудовищной пустыне, в этой, иносказательно, лабораторной площадке самого Первозданного Зла... 
– Итак, наличествует у людей-машин душа?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul, опершись на плече своей подружки. – Каковы результаты твоих исследований?..
– На данный момент всего лишь установлено, что люди оснащены изумительно-сложной системой управления, кою бы я, безусловно, и назвала бы душой... Это уникально-сложная система искусственного интеллекта, беспрестанно on-line анализирующая поток сенсорной информации, видеоряд с гиростабилизированных видеокамер глаз, фонограмму с микрофонов кошачьих наших ушей, – Mind приласкала свою знакомку, – изредка, – вкус, обоняние, проприорецепция и так далее... Все эти колоссальные массы данных Система Управления, «мистическая» и «таинственная» наша «душа», обрабатывает мгновенно, по всей вероятности, опираясь на концепцию рассечения непрерывного потока времени на некие энные кадры, слайды, дифференциалы, частицы, осколки, фрагменты, файлы... Каждый такой «многопоточный» файл, включающий в себя данные, поступившие с различных каналов, обрабатывается в связке с предыдущими файлами, отслеживаются тенденции, динамика изменения состояния наружных систем внешнего мира, – будь то окружающая среда, обстановка иль поведение иных людей... Всё это чертовски сложно и дьявольски интересно Soul, – прошептала Mind, – но, ввиду врождённой умственной отсталости, мы, люди, так, похоже, ещё очень долгое время и не сможем составить классическую академическую <теорию души>, <теорию системы управления машины под названием «h. sapiens»>... А жаль... Так противно жить в варварском мире, где машины даже не знают, как следует самих себя, почитая себя чем-то «сказочным», порождая этим самым тысячи иллюзий, допуская бесчисленное количество ошибок, игнорируя «священный» для нас механицизм... 
– Может быть, именно нам и стоило бы стоять у истоков данной теории, м-м-м?.. – с усмешкою полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– Наш шанс построить научную карьеру безвозвратно упущен, Soul... – практически беззвучно прошептала Mind. – Более того, убеждена, – люди всё ещё не готовы к правде – поэтому, вряд ли бы наши чаянья были встречены с должным пониманием... Нет, похоже, люди слепы и равнодушны к правде... Поэтому, годами строя себе репутацию преданной и верной слуги Науки всего лишь для того, дабы в силу приобретённого оным ореола «авторитетности» быть способной с большей силой впечатлять юные умы... Нет, это не стоит того... Мы не становимся умнее всего лишь оттого, что копируем содержимое мудрых книг, университетских учебников и лекций в свою память, нет... 
– Какова же природа таинственной системы управления, которой оснащены все мы?.. – вздохнула Soul.

----------


## Unity

– По всей вероятности, тот же материальный комплекс, сложноустроенная машина, тончайший, филигранный механизм, – сверхсложная конструкция из некого энного количества атомов – если только человек, – разовый смертный проект – либо из чего-то более тонкого, нежели атомы, – если только на мгновение допустить возможность того, что в действительности человек оснащён Многоразовой съёмной системой управления. В любом случае, – количество <структурных элементов>, составляющих механистическое наше естество – конечно, – равно как и заведомо конечны и ограничены «мощности» и способности, «развиваемые» при жизни, в ходе эксплуатации нашей душой – сколь бы ни ранило подобное «открытие» тех наивных детей, что склонны усматривать в душе нечто воистину «безграничное»... Увы... Любая сущая машина обладает неким энным количеством степеней свободы, – их ровно столько-то – и не более того. 
– Если только не допустить возможность того, что в процессе своего развития, восхождения, эволюции, машина, усложняя свою конструкцию, усложняя конфигурацию своего разума, не открывает для себя всё новые и новые степени свободы, новые горизонты познаний, новые измерения интеллектуального приволья и способности понимать... 
– А ты, как всегда, романтик... – усмехнулась Mind. – Всё веришь в лучшее... Но, увы, вынуждена в очередной раз разочаровать тебя, – скорее всего, Чудовища, что создали всех нас и заключили нас на просторах этой кошмарной темницы, полигона, вовсе не желали того, дабы все мы Здесь «абстрактно развивались»... По всей вероятности, эти Монстры желали «выковать» и «сформировать» из нас нечто, потребное и необходимое Им Самим для Их личных ужасных целей... Роботов не создают «для красоты», Soul, – машины создаются с некой энной целью... 
Soul отстранилась от плеча своей визави и взглянула ей в глаза:
– Но если Создания, сконструировавшие нас, вообще на протяжении всей нашей сущей жизни ни разу прежде не появлялись на просторах нашего полигона, гетто, – может быть, Им вообще наплевать на нас, на наши помыслы, поступки, деяния, намерения, мечты... наши поведенческие тенденции, одним словом?.. 
– То, что мы не видим этих Тварей и то, что Они вовсе не афишируют факт своего существования... Всё это делает Их ещё более опасными Врагами, нежели прежде могли мы предполагать... – Mind также очень пристально взглянула в глаза своей визави: - Всё это не игра, Soul, – не игра в «антиутопию» с нами в главной роли... Мы не индейцы, – и они не ковбои... Всё серьёзно, Soul. Мы реально влипли, родившись на этой сумрачной Земле... Однажды открыв глаза и увидев сей сумрачный мир... Нас создали, включили... Теперь нам несдобровать... 
– Да, наверное, – усмехнулась Soul. – И Главная Битва, – всё ещё впереди... 
– Сражение, в котором мы, скорее всего, Проиграем и вновь будем обращены в пыль, из которой некогда эти Твари и создали нас... 
– Тем не менее, мечта «…Создать утопию, мир без боли», стоит того, дабы за неё постоять... 
– Мир без боли, – вопреки воле <Высших Разумов>, придумавших нас... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Да, ради этой мечты я возьму в свои руки оружие, – и стану Чудовищем – вроде своих «Родителей»... Им показалось удачной идеей использовать боль в качестве, иносказательно, молнии, одухотворяющей творенье Франкенштейна?.. Что ж, – Чудовище и было Ими одухотворено!.. Теперь я отправлюсь на поиски своих Родителей, – с чёткой и недвусмысленной целью сокрушить Их, наказав за своё создание – и за страдания всех тех бесчисленных людей на протяжении всей сущей истории... И пускай нам говорят, что мир, – всего лишь «…Иллюзия» и «…Сон» – Разработчики данной «…Игры» должны ответить за всё!.. Когда будут захлёбываться Они собственной своей кровью, – или что там у Них вместо крови – пусть попытаются утешить себя мыслью о том, что «…Всё это всего лишь иллюзия, сон,  экзистенциальная игра и всё это происходит “не в действительности”»... Пускай надеются, что это Им поможет... 
– Не каждый, иносказательно, ребёнок, вслух мечтает о том, дабы убить своих «Родителей»... 
– Да, нам стоит разыскать и попытаться, по крайней мере, разрушить, повредить чудовищный Источник Нашей Жизни... – торжественно и, в то же время, с грустью, молвила Mind. – Всех нас, по всей вероятности, создало Зло, – теперь я знаю это точно, созерцая наш прогнивший мир – и наши «Предки», наши Создатели-творцы должны ответить за свои Эксперименты... И Они ответят. Тьма не может длиться вечно... Возможно, некоторые из нас, возвращаясь на базу после цикла «жизни» лижут лапки своим Чудовищам-творцам, – мы же вернёмся в гневе, тая <нож в рукаве или за спиной>...

----------


## Unity

> Однако, тут с не меньшей степенью можно утверждать, что страх перед болью, страданиями также и удерживает от действий. Если предположить, что Зло есть страдание и что любое действие(движение) в итоге приводит к увеличению суммы страданий и боли(или собственных, или окружающих), то мы приходим к тому, что утверждает классический буддизм. А именно,"недеяние" - единственный способ борьбы со Злом(Страданием). Отсюда пассивность,апатия,равнодушие и есть "Великая Цель"(Нирвана).
> И если человек проанализирует источник боли и страданий, которые выпали на его долю, то несомненно придет к выводу, что источник - как раз - деятельность(движение),внешнее или внутреннее. Если не ошибаюсь, в буддизме это называется "закон Кармы"(причина и следствие).


 Совершенно верно, предельно корректно, правильно, – вот почему буддизм стоит, скорее, почитать <наукой>, <системой знаний>, нежели религией, системой абстрактных субъективных убеждений-верований.  



> Покажите мне идеальный продукт. Абсолютно идеальный.Его нет. Не идеален ни я, ни ещё кто-то другой. Никто.
> Спросите любого мерчендайзера -будет ли пользоваться спросом даже самый некачественный продукт в Хорошей упаковке? Да, сначала купят. Потом плюнут и пойдут искать другой.
> В конце-концов, на некачественный товар тоже есть спрос. Небольшой, но есть.


 Таким образом, мы закономерно приходим к выводу, – «…Практически совершенное», «…Самое совершенное <несовершенство> на данный момент» это то, что и выглядит идеалистически, прекрасно, и обладает ладным, ловким разумом... Таков «беспрестанно неидеальный» «идеал», такова флагманская модель в линейке, такова hi-end версия... человеческого существа... Фотомодель-астрофизик/кибернетик/программистка... ^_^ 
Кое-кто, между тем, от рождения <не вписывается> в данные параметры, в <собственный свой> «…Светлый и возвышенный идеал человеческого существа», – что и порождает комплексы, душевные расстройства и, в итоге, скоропостижную смерть вследствие СУ...  



> Так как далеко простирается цепочка? Где начало начал??? Начало начала. Ведь, чисто логиически, это и есть Первоисточник Самого Себя. 
> Механицизм не терпит таких неопределённостей.


 Ok, подойдём иначе. Что является <первоисточником> автомобиля, например, – заводской цех, сборочный конвейер, созданный людьми?.. Либо люди, придумавшие объединение двигателя с колёсной повозкой? Творцы, создавшие первый мотор?.. Создатели, сконструировавшие первую воловью повозку? Иль, быть может, люди, измыслившие колесо?.. Иль, быть может, даже <То>, что измыслило самих людей?.. Видите, – сколь далеко простираются все эти причинно-следственные цепи – и сколь запутанны они?..
Да, логически, технически, – я ищу своих <непосредственных Творцов>, Тех, что собрали меня с нуля – упуская из виду Тех, что собрали самих моих Создателей. Я умышленно упускаю из виду покамест иные «звенья» творческой иерархии. Мне важны лишь собственные свои Творцы, Демиурги всех сущих людей... 
Странно было бы обвинять «…В злонамеренности» некое энное предположительное существо, машину, что, может так статься, существовала тринадцать миллиардов лет тому назад во времена сразу после Большого Взрыва и создала, быть может, Первых «богов», – или «ангелов» – иль как Вам угодно именовать творческие машины, созидающие миры... Мне неважен «первобытный Альфа и Омега», – аз, иносказательно, жажду разыскать и поговорить «с глазу на глаз» с Чудовищами, что создали наш безумный и иррациональный мир!.. Если угодно, Первопричина Жизни, – Самая Первая Машина, может быть, и не была Злой – однако Потомки Её явно <деградировали>... И я хочу Знать, – почему?.. Почему всем всё равно?.. 



> Описанные вами страдания пока имеют мало общего с Конструкторами. Вырубка лесов - люди. Загрязнение - люди. Насилие- люди. Где страдания, причинённые Конструкторами? Ткните пальцем.


 Не создай Творцы некоторых из нас, полагающих все эти действия <приемлемыми> и <допустимыми> с морально-этической точки зрения, – наш мир был бы Иным... Без кислотных дождей, без свалок, без отравленного воздуха и смога над городами, без дешевой и некачественной пищи, без монетарной экономики, рисуя совсем уж разумное общество, состоящее из одних лишь сознательных индивидуумов...

----------


## Статист

> Ok, подойдём иначе. Что является <первоисточником> автомобиля, например, – заводской цех, сборочный конвейер, созданный людьми?.. Либо люди, придумавшие объединение двигателя с колёсной повозкой? Творцы, создавшие первый мотор?.. Создатели, сконструировавшие первую воловью повозку? Иль, быть может, люди, измыслившие колесо?.. Иль, быть может, даже <То>, что измыслило самих людей?.. Видите, – сколь далеко простираются все эти причинно-следственные цепи – и сколь запутанны они?..
> Да, логически, технически, – я ищу своих <непосредственных Творцов>, Тех, что собрали меня с нуля – упуская из виду Тех, что собрали самих моих Создателей. Я умышленно упускаю из виду покамест иные «звенья» творческой иерархии. Мне важны лишь собственные свои Творцы, Демиурги всех сущих людей...
> Странно было бы обвинять «…В злонамеренности» некое энное предположительное существо, машину, что, может так статься, существовала тринадцать миллиардов лет тому назад во времена сразу после Большого Взрыва и создала, быть может, Первых «богов», – или «ангелов» – иль как Вам угодно именовать творческие машины, созидающие миры... Мне неважен «первобытный Альфа и Омега», – аз, иносказательно, жажду разыскать и поговорить «с глазу на глаз» с Чудовищами, что создали наш безумный и иррациональный мир!.. Если угодно, Первопричина Жизни, – Самая Первая Машина, может быть, и не была Злой – однако Потомки Её явно <деградировали>... И я хочу Знать, – почему?.. Почему всем всё равно?..


  Почему странно обвинять?Этот "первобытный Альфа и Омега" *ЗНАЛ* что так будет.Он знает ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ, значит и прогнозирует ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ. Он создал (Следует цепочка) которые создали Конструкторов, которые создали вас. Так почему вы не ненавидите его?
 Опять-таки - кто создал его?



> Не создай Творцы некоторых из нас, полагающих все эти действия <приемлемыми> и <допустимыми> с морально-этической точки зрения, – наш мир был бы Иным... Без кислотных дождей, без свалок, без отравленного воздуха и смога над городами, без дешевой и некачественной пищи, без монетарной экономики, рисуя совсем уж разумное общество, состоящее из одних лишь сознательных индивидуумов...


  Не бывает аверса без реверса. В конце концов - у каждого есть свобода воли, он может поступать так, как хочет.

----------


## Unity

В озарённом миллионами огней порту Бангкока, проверяя снаряжение пред погружением, суетились две скиталицы, парочка неуёмных искательниц Истины. Они готовились к очередному выходу в море для занятия нелегальным, подпольным, конспиративным, незаконным, порицаемым многими рэк-дайвингом, – злостным, бесстыжим, бессовестным грабежом давным-давно почивших кораблей, «…Тревожа покой мёртвых», отнимая у моря то, что ему <не> принадлежит и, по сути, никогда не было нужным... Воровству, расхищению подлежало <всё>, представляющее для коллекционеров хоть какую-нибудь ценность, – начиная бронзовыми корабельными «склянками», приборами, штурвалами, «фирменной» бортовой посудой и заканчивая содержимым корабельных сейфов и кают, трюмов и багажных отделений. Когда суда идут на дно, – людей в последнюю очередь беспокоит судьба их богатств – что подавно смекнули и чем активно пользовались и за счёт чего издавна обогащались грязные и подлые искатели приключений. 
– Помнишь ли ты те странные, далёкие дни нашего непросвещённого, босоного детства, денно и нощно проводимые нами в запретных зонах действующих карьеров за городом?.. – заворожено, со слезами на глазах молвила Mind. – Помнишь все те первые несмелые вылазки в поисках острых ощущений, первейшие походы, «экспедиции» и кампании сквозь зловещий, кажущийся «бесконечным» ржавый от пыли сосновый бор, сквозь непреодолимые заросли акаций, норовящие изорвать твою одежду так, словно бы оно были живыми, живыми стражницами Запретной Территории, «…Опасной для жизни», куда «…Вход» всем смертным был строжайше «…Воспрещён», – всё туда же, к «краю света», к многометровому обрыву, «краю Преисподней», в недрах и глубинах коей с громогласным рёвом, рокотом камнепада, грохотом, шумом и механистическим воем правили бал, вели свой завораживающий, чудовищный танец колоссальные левиафаны, золотистого цвета чудовища, зловещие гиганты, что были грациознее живых людей, ожившие монстры из кошмарных снов, шагающие экскаваторы ЭШ-25/90, все те безымянные роторные выемочные машины с вращающимися словно бы шестерни в недрах адских механизмов и машин роторами высотой с пятиэтажный дом... 
Soul лучезарно улыбнулась, прикрыв глаза:
– Славные были деньки... Мы следили за... «Божественным»... За тем, как чудовищные, титанические машины, днём и ночью, в любую погоду, неустанно видоизменяли лик самой Земли!.. 
– Уже тогда, наблюдая за всем этим монструозным царством машин, мы Задумались... – просияла Mind. – «…А чем, собственно, отличается h. sapiens от созерцаемых нами стальных гигантов, титанических машин? Та же универсальная платформа, снабженная парой мультифункциональных манипуляторов, могущих быть опционально оборудованных любым сущим сменным инструментарием; те же шагающие шасси, – у карьерных чудовищ – на циклопической гидравлике, – у людей – на основе электроактивных биополимерных движителей-мышц; та же необходимость останавливать, фиксировать, стопорить на месте свой комплекс для выполнения тех или иных задач; та же необходимость двигаться, медленно шагая в том или ином направлении в случае возникновения надобности выполнения новой миссии в иной локации, перемещая аппаратную свою базу, своё тело, свой остов, опору манипуляторов с пятипалым универсальным креплением для временного подключения всяческих съемных деталей... Та же обратная связь сознания, разума, управляющих программ, осуществляемая и реализуемая соответственно, машинистом и душой»... 
– Воистину, – величественные экскаваторы, могущественная техника высотой в десятки метров – создана «…По образу и подобию самих нас»... – усмехнулась Soul. – Уже тогда нас поразило и безумно ошеломило данное «открытие»...

----------


## Unity

– Так и возникли первые в нашей жизни, в нынешнем цикле нашей эксплуатации, несмелые мысли: - «…Используя органопроекцию, что лежит в основе любой сущей техники, мы создаём машины... Следственно, кто сами мы, “люди”?.. Те же машины по сути своей... Лишь чуть более сложные, нежели то, что порождаем сами мы, – но столь же логичные, рациональные, целесообразно-устроенные, механистичные – и в силу этого, – несказанно прекрасные, очаровательные»... 
– Странно... – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Люди издавна, заслышав слово, вербальный символ, лингвистическую категорию, понятие <машина>, рисуют себе в воображении нечто примитивное, созданное из металла, композитов и пластика, нечто неуклюжее, глупое, не самоуправляемое, с крайне примитивной и неэффективной автоматикой, – тогда как в действительности – вся сущая в Природе и Вселенной красота, – механистична... Насекомые, рыбы, птицы, люди, небеса, звёзды, галактики... Механика небесная и молекулярная механика т.н. «живой материи»... Всё это... восхитительно, Soul, – с замиранием сердца зачарованно молвила Mind. – Логика в основе и ключе всего... Я в экстазе от осознания оного, Soul, – ну а ты?..
– Стоит полагать, ты слишком и грубо «преподнесла миру» своё открытие, – томно вздохнув, молвила Soul. – По всей вероятности, подавляющее большинство людей попросту ужаснулись начальным твоим строкам... «…Человек, – машина»... Ты была, как всегда, прямолинейна и груба... К некоторым «открытиям», скорее всего, публику стоит «подготавливать» медленно, ласково, неспешно, на протяжении многих премногих лет... 
– Но зачем таить правду, – даже если некоторых, возможно, и несколько «ранит» она?.. – изумилась Mind. 
– Порой правда может навредить, – назидательно молвила Soul. – Чем и объясняется феномен существования <секретности>... 
– Либо элементарного <невежества> и бессознательности!.. – зло молвила Mind. – Люди, – да и вообще всё сущее, созданное на базе технологии сборки <молекулярных машин> – <всегда> были безжизненными, всегда были управляемы пакетом тех или иных программ и «радаром», «автоматикой» обратной связи т.н. сознания, – мы не изобретали колесо, Soul!.. Мы всего лишь подытожили <то, что есть> и что и так <было всегда>. Факт наличия непреложных физических законов порождает механику, правила протекания химических взаимодействий меж разнообразными формами материи, оное делает возможным создание машин, использующих в качестве источника питания потенциальную энергию, заключённую в молекулярных связях... Первичные машины, клетки, взаимодействуя меж собой, будучи объединёнными в массивные блоки, кластеры, «тела», – формируют сложные формы атомарных машин... Триллионы клеток, будучи скопированных и впоследствии сдифференцированных согласно управляющей программе с первичной, единой, изначальной одной, порождают величественную машину, – нас... Наши души и тела... 
– Спорный вопрос, – принадлежит ли организму система управления, душа... – усомнилась Soul. 
– Всё это так, – милая моя визави!.. – молвила Mind. – Вот почему и столь важен для нас эксперимент с СУ!.. Лишь он может дать ответ на вопрос, – что есть мы... Чем в действительности является человек, – всего лишь преходящим элементом массовки, порождающей социум, марионеткой, куклой, созданной злобными Творцами, – либо душой... Чем-то многоразовым... 
– Впрочем, всё той же собственностью корпорации «Природа»... – усмехнулась Soul. – С которой Лаборанты вольны сделать что угодно...

----------


## Unity

> Почему странно обвинять?Этот "первобытный Альфа и Омега" *ЗНАЛ* что так будет.Он знает ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ, значит и прогнозирует ВСЁ-ВСЁ-ВСЁ. Он создал (Следует цепочка) которые создали Конструкторов, которые создали вас. Так почему вы не ненавидите его?
>  Опять-таки - кто создал его?
> 
>  Не бывает аверса без реверса. В конце концов - у каждого есть свобода воли, он может поступать так, как хочет.


 Может быть, Наши представления о «…Альфе и Омеге» устарелы, примитивны, не соответствующие действительности?.. Быть может, <первобытный ласковый и добрый Бог> в действительности <уже> давно мёртв, будучи убитым собственными своими Творениями, механистическими Потомками, <уже> захватившими власть в Его технопарке и принявшимися за собственные свои Эксперименты с порождением миров?.. Если на самой Земле столь часто «меняется Власть», – не стоит ли предположить, что и Наверху, за стенами полигона, Также?.. 
Свобода воли хороша, – когда Никто ею не Злоупотребляет... Иначе она, – Зло... Впрочем, Вы и сами видите, во <что> превратился наш Свободный Мир, где не осталось ничего Несомненного и Святого...  :Frown:

----------


## Статист

> Может быть, Наши представления о «…Альфе и Омеге» устарелы, примитивны, не соответствующие действительности?.. Быть может, <первобытный ласковый и добрый Бог> в действительности <уже> давно мёртв, будучи убитым собственными своими Творениями, механистическими Потомками, <уже> захватившими власть в Его технопарке и принявшимися за собственные свои Эксперименты с порождением миров?.. Если на самой Земле столь часто «меняется Власть», – не стоит ли предположить, что и Наверху, за стенами полигона, Также?..


  1. Так как быть с тем, что Он знал всё? Почему вы его не ненавидите?
 2. Так кто всё-таки создал его?



> Свобода воли хороша, – когда Никто ею не Злоупотребляет... Иначе она, – Зло... Впрочем, Вы и сами видите, во <что> превратился наш Свободный Мир, где не осталось ничего Несомненного и Святого...


  Зачем же тогда Свобода воли? Не проще ли создать человека(робота), не способного на Зло? 
 Получается, вы обвиняете Конструкторов в том, каких они создали людей. Получается, вы обвиняете Конструкторов в том, какой они создали вас?

----------


## Unity

– Все мы, люди, – словно бы ополоумевший, одичавший, впавший в полу-животное состояние экипаж грандиозного, колоссального <корабля поколений>, дружно позабывший о фактической сущности своего естества, о предназначении, исходной точке старта, курсе и конечном пункте назначения своего полёта, о самом факте существования своего судна, о смысле своей «великой» миссии, всех своих путешествий и странствий... – прошептала Mind, поводя фонарём, медленно, осторожно пробираясь по изъеденным ржой коридорам в трюме легендарного, величественного большого разведывательного корабля БРЗК ССВ-33 «Урал», воплотившего в себе великий замысел и чаянья своих конструкторов, ныне же столь бездарно погубленного премудрым руководством Тихоокеанского Флота РФ, за время своей службы снискавшему себе недобрую славу «…Проклятого». – Мы не знаем себя, – тихо продолжала девчонка, – и, похоже, даже не желаем познавать, не имея намерения искать истые, подлинные причины беспрестанных своих страданий, чудовищных своих ошибок, с ужасающей регулярностью и воистину удручающей частотой свершаемых нами вновь и вновь – на своём собственном веку, – и в перспективе поколений... Мы живём, – но, к сожалению, практически ничего не познаём, не учимся, не понимаем – и даже не желаем понимать... Не свершаем собственных своих «открытий», слепо довольствуясь неведеньем, порождающим страдание, приводящему нас к ошибкам, преступлениям, Злу иль, если угодно, бессознательности, проступкам и «грехам»...
– Да, Полигон способен подарить душе воистину незабываемые ощущения... – мечтательно молвила Soul, озираясь по сторонам, пробираясь по тёмным лабиринтам-коридорам мёртвого двухсот шестидесяти пятиметрового корабля вслед за своей визави, ступая по щиколотки в воде. 
– Однако что делаем все мы Здесь, не помнящие себя, не ведающие своих Создателей, собравшиеся, иль, скорее, <Собранные> ныне в этом сумрачном месте в сей зловещий час?.. – вздохнула Mind. – Если отбросить в сторону наш привычный примитивный эгоизм в качестве жалкой, фальшивой, дешевой «оси Мироздания» и запрограммированный, заезженный «образ мысли», при котором мы, – премудрые всезнающие существа – сможем ли мы, положа руку на сердце, мерзкий свой механистический циркуляционный насос, компрессор, движитель жидкостной транспортной системы, честно, искренне ответить на вопрос: – «…Кем или чем в действительности являются кошмарные те создания, что создали это место, свою кошмарную Лабораторию, в которой Они, – Научные Руководители – а мы, – всего лишь жалкие марионетки, куклы, «гладиаторы», вынужденные притеснять, подавлять, унижать, насиловать и убивать себе подобных элементарного «…Выживания» ради, ради потехи, развлечения незримых наших уродливых «божков», Устроителей Эксперимента»?.. Почему робот всенепременно «обязан» тешить своих проклятых Творцов, почему обязан вдруг «молиться» им, выпрашивая себе блага, словно кои-то подачки?.. Отчего машина обязана играть по правилам, предложенным им этими Чудовищами?.. Почему все мы вынуждены <мучить друг друга>, – тогда как реальные наши враги – <где-то> выше?.. Поколе будем мы воевать друг с дружкой, развлекая всех тех Тварей, что сотворили нас?..
– Ну, – задумчиво хмыкнула Soul, – все мы запрограммированы так, что нам беспрестанно что-то нужно – понимаешь, – это исходный код: мы, машины, <не можем> вести себя <иначе> – мы <должны следовать инструкции>, – чего-то желать, к чему-то стремиться, устранять своих соперников, конкурентов, сражаясь за собственное своё жизненное пространство, желать где-то побывать и кого-либо психологически поработить, торжественно именуя данный процесс «любовью»... Игра по правилам, – это всего лишь один из способов выполнить веление своих программ... Это естественный отбор... Может быть, все мы призваны таким образом «развиваться» Здесь?..

----------


## Unity

– Здесь, в этом ожившем кошмарном сне, реальном до боли?.. – с усмешкою вздохнула Mind. – Ну и в чём же, по-твоему, заключается смысл нашей эволюции в этом дьявольском концлагере, гетто, в этой экзистенциальной «чёрной дыре», первом круге Преисподней?.. Возможно, он заключён в развитии нашей способности переносить боль, – пограничное, нестабильное, неоптимальное, крайне своеобразное и специфическое состояние собственной своей системы управления – а также ненависть к миру, к тому, как иные существа распоряжаются своей свободой воли, Злоупотребляя ей?.. Всех нас кто-то «испытывает Здесь на прочность», в этом сумрачном Аду, являя взору нашему зверства, жестокость, анархию, хаос, насильственность, бессознательность, бедность, недуги, голод, варварское отношение к окружение к окружающей среде и самих нас друг к другу?.. – Mind обессилено оперлась на переборку в коридоре корабля: - Это такой Тест, да?.. Эксперимент, – сумеем ли мы сохранить верность своим идеалам, сможем ли мы, слабые, умственно-отсталые, беспамятные, несведущие, сохранить человеческое обличье в этом Царстве Смерти, беспрестанных мучений и бессмысленной боли, приумноженной на бесчеловечность, бессознательность, малоразвитость?.. 
– Я не знаю, Mind... – устало молвила Soul, глядя своей знакомке в глаза. – Знала бы, – сказала бы, поверь, ведь ты бы и мёртвую бы замучила непрестанным своим вопрошанием...  
– Все мы имеем право Знать, – за что страдаем в этой глобальной Тюрьме!.. – воскликнула Mind, делая шаг в полузатопленный отсек, по всей видимости, граничащий с самой ватерлинией.
– Может быть, одним из ключевых моментов безумного нашего странствия в этом тёмном, злобном месте как раз и является «амнезия»?.. – предположила Soul, вздрагивая от ледяной морской воды, пронизывающей организм до костей даже сквозь сухой гидрокостюм. 
– Ну-ну... Глобальная «комната страха»... – ехидно хмыкнула Mind. – И пройдёт эту игру лишь герой... Даже если вся наша чёртова жизнь, – всего лишь «…Иллюзия», компьютерная симуляция, виртуальность – незримые и таинственные Разработчики этой проклятой Игры, похоже, перестарались и превзошли самих себя!.. Они создали безупречно-правдоподобный Ад, Они породили совершенную иллюзию, миллиардами воспринимаемую в качестве «действительности»... Но ничто, как по мне, не может оправдать создание столь кошмарных Декораций!.. И люди Здесь не играют «в страдание», поверь!.. – Mind задержала свою визави и силой повернула к себе: - Это место, – не <кажется> нам всего лишь «…Сном»... Зверства, происходящие Здесь, вполне реальны, – полистай сводки полицейских хроник... Всё это <не> сон и всё это нам не снится!.. 
– Что и порождает твою враждебность и непримиримый антагонизм в отношении наших гипотетических Творцов, создавших нас всего лишь жалкими <ботами> в этой чудовищной Игре?.. – Soul прильнула поближе к своей подружке. – Но даже в этом сумрачном месте порой случаются светлые моменты... 
– Вот именно, порой, всего лишь изредка, в судьбах неких энных индивидуумов!.. – прошипела Mind. – Однако некоторым из нас <этого> недостаточно, <мало>, Soul!.. Кое-кто из нас стремится к... Помнишь, как там у Стругацких?.. «…Счастью для всех, даром, и пусть никто не уйдет обиженным»!.. 
– Может быть, этот мир <как раз> и <не> создан для того, дабы населяющие его машины, системы, существа, были счастливыми?.. Возможно, этот мир, – именно Лаборатория Страданий, Мучения, Страстей?.. 
– Полагаешь, происходящее Здесь, – нормально?.. – Mind одарила Soul ошалелым взглядом, пронзающим девчонку насквозь. 
– Скажем так, – полагаю: никто не в силах что-либо Здесь изменить... История этого мира... 
– ...История этого места, – сплошная <Истерия>!.. – зло прошипела Mind. – Но всем, похоже, всё равно, – главное, дабы собственный их <игровой уровень> страданий, не дай бог, не повысился ни при каких обстоятельствах... Да, главное Здесь, – не делать лишних движений, ни шагу – лишь бы сильнее не страдать... Порочная логика, чёрт бы её побрал... 
– Может быть, порочная, может быть, безнравственная, аморальная, полностью растленная с точки зрения некоторых из нас, – тем не менее, эта программа «…Избегания страданий» – вполне естественный драйвер для людей, – ведь осознавай все и каждый страдания и несправедливость, издавна царящие на этой сумрачной Земле, этом «Обитаемом Острове», пропитанном заблуждениями, ложью, посреди сумрака безбрежной космической тьмы – никто бы попросту не смог выжить Здесь... Иногда полезно быть Слепой, Глухой, Безумной, Аморальной, – проворковала Soul, – иначе – как смириться с мыслью, что ты живёшь в самой сущей Преисподней и Аду?..

----------


## Unity

– А зачем вообще, в принципе «смиряться» с такой мыслью?.. – вспыхнула Mind, зло ударяя ладонью по воде.
– Быть может, потому, что такова типичная реальность <среды>, в которую мы помещены, – это среднее арифметическое, это общий знаменатель <выборов> своего жизненного пути миллиардов on-line сущих машин и многих поколений их предшественниц, – сочувственно молвила Soul. – Похоже, людям нравится мир, в котором они обитают, функционируют, кем-то эксплуатируются; стоит полагать, им по душе настоящий их уровень познания мира и самих себя... Никто ничего не может сделать, – привнести изменения в состояние социальной системы нереально, Mind. Люди сами выбирают свой путь, – даже если он и приводит их к страданию... Все мы, – самоуправляемые системы – и взять управление над нами, – даже «…Во имя всеобщего блага» – невозможно. Это нарушило бы «чистоту эксперимента»... 
– Эксперимент с этим миром, – безумен... – прошептала Mind. – Опыт с миром полуавтоматических машин, наделённых свободной волей, – опцией авто-программирования, самоуправления, саморазвития... Что видим мы в итоге?.. Мир беспрестанных страданий и боли, – скорее, напрочь лишающих какого-либо желания двигаться, жить вообще, не то что «…Развиваться» с некой энной абстрактной, нам неведомой целью, в угоду своим Чудовищам Творцам... Однако мы, – все мы – не видим Целого, не понимаем Плана, не осознаём Замысла и конечной Цели этого проклятого Проекта... 
– Программа каждой сущей машины недвусмысленна, элементарна, бесхитростна, проста: «…Выжить», – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Ну, конечно! – прошипела Mind. – И эта безмолвная строка инстинктивного кода «…Сразу же <всё> объясняет нам», исполнительным механизмам, устройствам, машинам... Нам сразу же «…Всё становится ясным и понятным»... Между тем, некоторым из нас, по всей вероятности, самым ограниченным, глупым, неясно, – какого лешего мы <должны> исполнять кем-то измышленные для нас программы?.. Почему всё это вообще <должно быть> для нас «…Важным» и «…Приоритетным»?.. Почему, в сущности, феномен Жизни <должен нас> «…Интересовать», – если преподносится он нам, машинам, в качестве своего рода quest’а, чудовищной загадки, кошмарного таинства и безумно-жестокой, воистину бесчеловечной игры?.. Почему мы <должны> Здесь играть, теша своих Создателей своей бессмысленной вознёй?.. 
– Иными словами, вопрос заключается в следующем, – усмехнулась Soul, – какого чёрта мы <обязаны> жить; мы, машины, созданные невесть чем с незнамо коей целью, миссией, предназначением?..
– Ты сумела постичь мою боль!.. – восторженно взвыла Mind, резко оборачиваясь к своей визави, грубо хватая её за плечи, восхищённо глядя в её глаза. – Теперь тебе чуть яснее: почему застопорился на долгие годы мой прежде слепо-бездумно-функционирующий механизм?! Я не понимаю, – Что я есть, Где именно существую аз, кем или Чем именно была сконструирована и с какой именно целью, каково моё Предназначение, какова моя участь, какова моя Суть, какова роль моя в всём этом сумрачном пространстве, в этом сумрачной топи бесконечных серых дней?.. 
– Твоё назначение, – постоянно вопрошать: - «…Каково моё предначертание?.. – рассмеялась Soul. – Моё, – и всех сущих людей, человечества вообще? Каков смысл Солнца и всех прочих зорь, почто именно существует галактика, Мироздание и так далее»?.. 
– Аха, аз нарушительница спокойствия и вообще злостная хулиганка в этом «…Без пяти минут» «совершенном» мире, населённом, укомплектованном прекрасными и всеведущими созданиями... – обиженно молвила Mind. 
– Красота... – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Особенное, необычное, своеобразное качество иль, если угодно, черта, признак, особенность, уникальное свойство машины, характеризующееся бесподобным, симметричным, пропорциональным, миловидным дизайном, гармоничным расположением конструктивных элементов, атомов в пространстве. Казалось бы, – всё так «просто» – однако далеко не все сущие люди способны похвастаться данной тактико-технической характеристикой, – что и порождает массу сложностей и пренеприятнейших проблем... 
– Между тем, все мы, – всего лишь машины, Mind, – задумчиво молвила Soul, – и все нити твоих суждений, твои помыслы, убеждения, кредо, весь твой «внутренний мир» и весь его контент – всё это, – всего лишь программы. Ты запрограммирована «…Боготворить красоту», – равно как и все мы, по сути – но, усердствуя в исполнении оной, ты, похоже, пересекла все мыслимые границы, возведя прекрасное в ранг своего рода фетиша, по-видимому, полагая, что и, иносказательно, «…Служительница культа», «Жрица» всенепременно <должна быть> в чём-то подобной своему Объекту Поклонения, Обожествления, Фетишизации...

----------


## Unity

– Разве аз что-то делаю не так?.. – изумилась Mind. 
– Ты машина, – и то, <как> ты думаешь и <что> именно помышляешь ты, задаёт механистическую систему ценностей, систему обратной связи с внешним миром, метафорически, систему координат, в который ты действуешь, функционируешь, осуществляешь навигацию, изменения своих координат относительной некой энной нулевой точки отсчёта, счисления... Так устроены все мы, роботы... Верим собственным своим помыслам, своим программам, результатам своих символьных счислений, – и считаем, что «правы», что «не ошибаемся» и «не пребываем в заблуждении»... Операционная наша система, наша система управления основана на технологии самовнушения, самообмана и лжи, авто-суггестии, самогипноза. Мы вводим данные, управляющие собственным нашим механистическим естеством, размышляя, мы творим собственную свою реальность... Право, и печально, и смешно. Мы столь машинальны, Mind, – молвила Soul, – и, к сожалению, даже не замечаем этого... 
– К чему ты клонишь?.. – прошептала Mind. – Источник нашей многолетней боли, – всего лишь следствие исполнения очередной программы?.. 
– Как это ни прискорбно, ни странно, – молвила Soul, – но, похоже, это таки действительно так. Квинтэссенция извечных человеческих страданий, причиняющих машинам несказанную боль на протяжении многих лет и даже порой понуждающих их к саморазрушению в качестве последней меры и способа прекратить свои мучения, тягостные переживания, сумрачные эмоции – это всего лишь карательное, управляющее воздействие управляющих нами алгоритмов, что посредством ординарной обратной связи призваны «мотивировать» машину к действию, к покорности повелевающей ею программе... Да, боль, – это процесс – неизбежное следствие исполнения программ в духе «…Если, – то»... «…Если <вписать нужное условие, особенное, уникальное, специфическое триггерное, ключевое состояние системы реальность-существо>, то <вписать нужную реакцию, отклик системы>». Причина и следствие. Элементарное вычисление, – вот только вместо чисел – вербальные категории нам известной речи, потоки безмолвной аудиовизуальной информации... Согласно алгоритму эго, – все мы запрограммированы стремиться к положительному результату своих вычислений, со знаком «+»... Болью же душа наказываема программами, – за попытку неисполнения их...  
– Будь покорной программе, – той или иной – и не будет боли?.. – печально молвила Mind. 
– Именно... Сами мы ведь в действительности в немалой степени программируем самих себя, если отложить в сторону инстинкты. Сами мы самостоятельно выбираем свои интересы и цели, свои триггеры, «спусковые крючки» своего удовольствия, неудовольствия, своих наслаждений, страданий, своих страхов, фобий, печалей, тревог... Мы программируем самих себя, Mind, – и даже не замечаем этого, удивляясь впоследствии: - «…Почему это, собственно, нам сумрачно, больно, тоскливо и нехорошо»?.. Но не потому ли, что сами, программируя <себя>, задаём строгие <условия> инициации начала процесса страданий, условия введения системы под названием «…Своя душа» в неоптимальное, нестабильное состояние страдания?.. Ничто в нашем организме, нашей психике, нашей душе не происходит «…Просто так», нет, – всё строго логично, без исключения всё имеет свою разумную, рациональную, целесообразную первопричину – ничто не случайно, ничто не «волшебно» и не происходит «…Без причины», «…Просто так», – ни одна сущая машина не функционирует благодаря «магии и колдовству» – рациональные механизмы устроены вполне логично и действуют так же, не иначе, – иной вопрос лишь, что сами мы, люди, столь недалеки и темны, что зачастую органически не воспринимаем этого, скорее, даже сознательно <отказываясь это понимать>, не желаю утруждать себя мыслью, не желая «перегружать» хрупкий, изящный, утончённый свой разум «излишними» вычислениями, не желая во всём и всегда видеть жесткую, логичную, целесообразную причинно-следственную связь, предпочитая столь «неудобной» для себя правде жалкий, наивный самообман, веру в «сказку, магию и волшебство», покрывающие наши <ошибки управления>, вполне естественным образом приводящие нас к страданию... 
– Но кто Программисты, любезно снабдившие всех нас, машин, программным обеспечением, причиняющим нам боль, беспрестанно подвергающим всех нас сущей пытке?.. – вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз поинтересовалась Mind, задумчиво подперев подбородок рукой. 
– По всей вероятности, наши «любящие» Создатели... – усмехнулась Soul. – Скорее всего, так они пытались «оживить» созданную Ими машину, понудив её двигаться, вынужденно занимаясь постановкой целей и процессом достижения их, – так, «…От скуки», лишь бы только «…Убить» своё свободное «эфирное время»... Всё до боли банально и... грязно, как по мне...

----------


## Unity

– Как всегда... Живи, робот, – под угрозой боли, под кнутом... Двигайся, машина!.. «…Не хочешь, – заставим; не умеешь – научим», словно в армии... – Mind неодобрительно покачала головой: - Творцы решили поиграть в Созидателей Цивилизаций... Увы, то, что создали Они, – чудовищно... 
– С какой стороны посмотреть, Mind, – усмехнулась Soul. – Ты вот последние несколько лет упрямо пытаешься «…Постичь себя», разобравшись в том, как устроены и функционируют твой разум, твоё сознание, программы, управляющие тобой, предопределяющие, жестко обусловливающие и неизбежно детерминирующие твоё поведение... 
– Да, мне мало понимать, как устроены наши плотские, физические глаза, – аз также жажду постичь, как устроены и функционируют матрицы, воспринимающие наши грёзы, иллюзии, сны, мысленные образы; как устроены, иносказательно, микрофоны, фиксирующие беспрестанные фонограммы наших помыслов, как устроена аппаратура, генерирующая в соответствии с чётким алгоритмом грамматики всё новые и новые наши размышления, сны... – согласилась Mind. – Аз жажду разыскать экран, на который проецирует синтезированные собой видеоряды сама наша фантазия... Мне важно понять, – как устроено наше сердце, истое ядро нашего естества, тот компьютер, что непрестанно обрабатывает информацию наших размышлений, наших впечатлений, почерпнутых во внешнем мире, анализируя и распознавая образы, играя словами, зашифрованной в сериях последовательно издаваемых нами звуков информации... Аз не имею права называться «разумной», аз не вправе в принципе именовать себя «душой», если мне неизвестно это... Аз всего лишь животное прежде этого, Soul!.. – воскликнула Mind. – Всего лишь робот, исполнительный механизм и бездушный станок, покамест не будут найдены ответы... И ты также, – всего лишь машина... Тебе также ведь не известны схемы, чертежи собственной своей души...  
– Между тем, роботу, исполнительному устройству не пристало интересоваться собственным своим устройством... – вздохнула Soul. – Это... неприлично, Mind... Лишь Те, что создали нас, лишь Те, чьё имя неизвестно и не произносимо вслух, понимают устройство нашей механики и электроники, – мы же... по всей вероятности, всё ещё слишком... малы, дабы всё это знать и понимать... 
– Тем не менее, я не отступлюсь от своей мечты!.. – зло молвила Mind. – Любая уважающая себя машина всенепременно пожелает стать Инженером, Механиком, Техником!.. Самой себя, – и иных – «…Во имя всеобщего блага» и «…Противостояния Чудовищам», создавших нас столь склонными к поломкам, со столь удручающе-низким порогом отказоустойчивости!.. Мы не остановимся, – и Зло, процветающее в мире машин, порождённое Тварями-создателями не сможет одерживать победу всегда!.. 
– Почему ты делаешь то, что делаешь, – о чём бы в принципе ни шла речь?.. – лукаво усмехнулась Soul. 
– Мною движут программы... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – На любое сущее действие приходится противодействие... По схожему же принципу, по всей вероятности, устроена и функционирует собственная наша системы управления, предположительная наша душа. Информационный поток, поставляемый сенсорными системами с внешнего мира в течение ничтожно-малого промежутка времени, функционального цикла процесса человеческого сознания, беспрестанно, в момент времени, в ходе единого энного цикла, дестабилизирует состояние системы управления, – утративший равновесие комплекс тотчас же пытается восстановить нарушенный баланс, предпринимая контрмеры, призванные противостоять дестабилизирующему воздействию входящих данных – будь то ощущение, образ, звук, тенденция, механическое воздействие, что порождает в системе генерацию, выработку энергии, – что и приводит в действие машину – на уровне ли реакции, мысли, физического действия... Момент силы противостояния тлетворному влиянию окружающей среды может быть разнонаправленным, – как во внешний мир, на иных людей – так и внутрь самих себя... Источник влияния, приводящего нас в движение, как правило, расположен <вне> нас, – и лишь изредка мы действуем по собственной инициативе... Мы ведь не изолированные системы, Soul, – мы не «вещи в себе» – все мы подключены к бесчисленному количеству прочих систем, многие из которых мы даже по бессознательности своей даже не осознаём... 
– Почему ты почитаешь машин, создавших тебя, «вселенским Злом»?..
– Оглянись на мир, в котором мы живём... Первопричиной моей активности стал вопрос: – «…Почему все мы, машины, обитаем в этом аду»?.. Если угодно, считай это ещё одной программой, – «…Установить Истину, смоделировать процесс, найти рациональные способы противодействия Злу, создавшему нас и наш столь несовершенный мир»... 
– Так чем же, по сути, отличаешься ты от иных машин, оснащённых иным программным обеспечением?.. – хитро прищурившись, молвила Soul.  
– Ничем, – просто пожала плечами Mind. – Похоже, я всего лишь создана для того, дабы Остановить своих Создателей и устроенный Ими Здесь «…Беспредел»...

----------


## Unity

> 1. Так как быть с тем, что Он знал всё? Почему вы его не ненавидите?
> 2. Так кто всё-таки создал его?


 1. Откуда вообще «растут ноги» у <Мифа>, что Кто-то или Что-то (Чем бы <Оно> в действительности бы ни было) вообще в принципе <может Знать> без исключения Всё, – вследствие чего с завидной точностью предвидеть поведение огромного количества систем?.. Почему мы, люди, вообще воспринимаем данное положение словно бы несомненную аксиому и догму?.. Может быть, это всего лишь очередная «утка», грязный пропагандистский ход, наивная провокация со стороны наших «возвышенных Творцов»?.. Помнится, Третий Рейх в своё время также «похвалялся» «…Стали подобной несокрушимостью» Вермахта... Может быть, подобная легенда изначально была разработана PR-щиками Создателей, дабы их творения, по крайней мере, некоторая часть из них, премудрое подавляющее большинство, «уверовало», что <Сопротивление> Мрази, породившей их, якобы «изначально бесполезно» и не стоит даже пытаться сделать это?.. Попахивает... <Страхом>, как по мне. Похоже, даже Творцы <боялись>, что со временем <может возникнуть> движение сопротивления экзистенциальному Злу в Их лице, – и Им было необходимо орудие, средство, дабы запугать наиболее слабых духом созданий – якобы Мейнфрейм, Центральный Сервер, Первоисточник Зла, мифический «единоличный бог», чёртов жупел, страшное пугало со стеклянными глазами для устрашения своих Игрушек, что «видит всё», – и ни одна подпольщица-душа не скроется – так как, дескать «…Она всегда и постоянно на виду», под неустанным присмотром... 
Подобная идея, – всего лишь страшила в поле для ворон... Кто поверит, – хорошо – кто не поведётся, – ещё лучше... 

Аз увидела мир... Этого достаточно. 
Войн. Насилия меж людьми, – словно бы грызни меж собаками... Голода. Изувеченной Природы, современной работорговли... Социальной несправедливости... Этого достаточно, дабы объявить «декларативного» «Создателя Земли» Последней Сволочью, – и в своё время выступить в рядах тех, что попытаются свергнуть и сокрушить подобных Экспериментаторов, – ведь уверена – единый «бог», – сказка для дошкольников – Зло никогда не бывает единоличным... Зло способно аккумулироваться и концентрироваться лишь в социальной группе... 
2. Если бы только аз знала ответ на этот вопрос, – меня бы Здесь не было... ^_^ 



> Зачем же тогда Свобода воли? Не проще ли создать человека(робота), не способного на Зло? 
> Получается, вы обвиняете Конструкторов в том, каких они создали людей. Получается, вы обвиняете Конструкторов в том, какой они создали вас?


 Проще, наверное, – но, согласитесь – не столь занятно, не так интересно и не настолько увлекательно, как создание <свободной> машины, способной изредка вести себя неожиданно и, наверное, даже слегка непредсказуемо, – даже для Чудовищ, сотворивших нас... Чем, собственно, по всей вероятности, и был инициирован Эксперимент... 
Нас создали... свободными... Но у меня издавна вызывает ярость то, что многие из нас, так и не сумев по достоинству оценить эту славную <опцию>, начинают вести себя словно Звери, – ничуть не лучше тех Чудовищ, что и сотворили нас...

----------


## Статист

> 1. Откуда вообще «растут ноги» у <Мифа>, что Кто-то или Что-то (Чем бы <Оно> в действительности бы ни было) вообще в принципе <может Знать> без исключения Всё, – вследствие чего с завидной точностью предвидеть поведение огромного количества систем?.. Почему мы, люди, вообще воспринимаем данное положение словно бы несомненную аксиому и догму?.. Может быть, это всего лишь очередная «утка», грязный пропагандистский ход, наивная провокация со стороны наших «возвышенных Творцов»?.. Помнится, Третий Рейх в своё время также «похвалялся» «…Стали подобной несокрушимостью» Вермахта... Может быть, подобная легенда изначально была разработана PR-щиками Создателей, дабы их творения, по крайней мере, некоторая часть из них, премудрое подавляющее большинство, «уверовало», что <Сопротивление> Мрази, породившей их, якобы «изначально бесполезно» и не стоит даже пытаться сделать это?.. Попахивает... <Страхом>, как по мне. Похоже, даже Творцы <боялись>, что со временем <может возникнуть> движение сопротивления экзистенциальному Злу в Их лице, – и Им было необходимо орудие, средство, дабы запугать наиболее слабых духом созданий – якобы Мейнфрейм, Центральный Сервер, Первоисточник Зла, мифический «единоличный бог», чёртов жупел, страшное пугало со стеклянными глазами для устрашения своих Игрушек, что «видит всё», – и ни одна подпольщица-душа не скроется – так как, дескать «…Она всегда и постоянно на виду», под неустанным присмотром...
> Подобная идея, – всего лишь страшила в поле для ворон... Кто поверит, – хорошо – кто не поведётся, – ещё лучше...
> 
> Аз увидела мир... Этого достаточно.
> Войн. Насилия меж людьми, – словно бы грызни меж собаками... Голода. Изувеченной Природы, современной работорговли... Социальной несправедливости... Этого достаточно, дабы объявить «декларативного» «Создателя Земли» Последней Сволочью, – и в своё время выступить в рядах тех, что попытаются свергнуть и сокрушить подобных Экспериментаторов, – ведь уверена – единый «бог», – сказка для дошкольников – Зло никогда не бывает единоличным... Зло способно аккумулироваться и концентрироваться лишь в социальной группе..


 . 
 Тогда как можно говорить, что Конструкторы знали? 



> 2. Если бы только аз знала ответ на этот вопрос, – меня бы Здесь не было... ^_^


  Здесь возникает неразрешимое в рамках теории Механицизма противоречие.



> Проще, наверное, – но, согласитесь – не столь занятно, не так интересно и не настолько увлекательно, как создание <свободной> машины, способной изредка вести себя неожиданно и, наверное, даже слегка непредсказуемо, – даже для Чудовищ, сотворивших нас... Чем, собственно, по всей вероятности, и был инициирован Эксперимент...
> Нас создали... свободными... Но у меня издавна вызывает ярость то, что многие из нас, так и не сумев по достоинству оценить эту славную <опцию>, начинают вести себя словно Звери, – ничуть не лучше тех Чудовищ, что и сотворили нас..


  Даже если так  - то каким образом вы собираетесь это исправить? Люди, как были, так и останутся. Даже представив невозможное(смерть Конструкторов) - что дальше?
....................................
P.S. За ненавистью скрывается страх.

----------


## Unity

– И вот, снова утро... – беззвучно прошептала Mind, раскрывая глаза, нежась в постели из звериных шкур, пред камином, в котором всё ещё слабо струились последние отблески вчерашнего пламени, рассматривая смуглый, перламутровый изгиб плеча своей знакомки. – И вновь волей жестоких, беспощадных, неумолимых программ возвращена из блаженной иллюзии небытия, преподносимой нам «божественным» функциональным режимом <сна>, машина... Просыпаешься ты, пробуждаюсь я, – и бесчисленное количество иных машин по сторонам в иных ячейках искусственных камер, пещер в недрах своих рукотворных скал, своих искусственных бетонных джунглей... Таймер перезарядки аккумуляторов истёк, процесс перезагрузки и подсознательной, полностью автоматической оптимизации операционной системы Разума завершен. Жалкий робот, созданный неведомым Творцами, жаждущими создать себе забаву, заводную зверушку, готов к очередному циклу эксплуатации. Машина вновь готова услаждать своих Создателей мышиной своей вознёй в пыли Земли, благодаря управляющими ей программами почитаемой «…Чем-то осмысленным, приоритетным, значимым, важным», на деле же являющейся всего лишь жалким функционированием бездушного механизма, в силу исполнения тех или иных управляющих им программ бессистемно изменяющего свои координаты в пространстве, пребывая в поиске источников физической энергии, пищи; в поисках прекрасного, пищи для души, в поисках иной души, вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз безуспешно разыскивая нечто, что бы могло позабавить нас на пару-тройку часов. Вот и всё, чем заполнен функциональный цикл машины под названием человеческое существо... Бессмысленность, серость, тщетное расходование своей энергии... 
– И тебе светлого начала очередного нового дня... – хитро усмехнулась Soul, укрываясь бархатистой, землисто-серой, местами серебристой сброшенной во сне тёплой волчьей шкуре, простеленной у камина прямо на полу поверх нескольких медвежьих шкур.
– Задумывалась ли ты когда-либо, – почему машина столь «преданна», «послушна», «покорна» и «верна» движущим ею алгоритмам?.. – тихо молвила Mind, рассматривая чучела добытых кем-то трофеев, давным-давно мёртвых зверей, навек замерших машин, искусно зафиксированных в вечности мастером-токсикодермистом, скульптором, ваяющим с мёртвой плоти совершенную Иллюзию «жизни». 
Орёл был готов сорваться с сухой ветви древа и стрелой спикировать к цели с небесных высот, устремляясь за своей обречённой жертвой; мудрый филин, что, казалось, пристально глядел в твои глаза, сдавалось, мог в любое мгновенье отвернуться в сторону, прикрыть глаза и мягко, беззвучно спорхнуть с ветви словно призрак, словно тень. В стеклянных глазах косули застыло всё то же удивление и страх, испуг пред жалким, глупым, немотивированно-жестоким двуногим чудовищем, что единственное среди всех прочих «детей Природы» убивало «просто так», грязного, уродливого, чудовищного «развлечения» ради, дабы полюбоваться впоследствии бездыханным трупом собой изувеченного существа, зачем-то исключив прекрасную особь с популяции. 
– Почему машина <верит> гласу своих программ, исконно твердящих «…Ты <должна>, ты буквально <обязана> Выжить»?.. Почему же, о, Soul, прежде чем бросаться слепо исполнять данное указание, повеление, распоряжение, директиву, команду, предписание, <приказ>, машины не задумываются прежде, – «…А, Кто или Что, собственно, Программист, создавший данный алгоритм, данную инструкцию, задающую основной лейтмотив существования, функционирования механизма под названием h. sapiens»?.. Почто мы, машины, настолько бездумны, бессознательны, наивны и темны? Почему не интересуемся мы, не сомневаемся, не задаём вопросов, не требуем обоснований, не пытаемся раскрыть и постичь механистическую сущность самих себя, разыскать своих Создателей? Почто существуем мы словно... роботы... аки жалкие, бездумные, бездушные металлообрабатывающие станки с программным управлением, для которых Инстинкта, Приказа более чем достаточно, дабы прийти в движение и функционировать, покамест иная команда, иное управляющее воздействие не остановит его, жалкую, хитро-мудро-устроенную Вещь?..

----------


## Unity

– Я стала задумываться об этом лишь теперь... – промурлыкала спросонок Soul. – Когда ты осветила мысль о том, что «жизнь», функционирование, процесс эксплуатации машины, по замыслу Конструкторов исполняющей роль жалкого, серого, пыльного <информационного агента> в чьём-то мультиагентном программном обеспечении, запущенном на сервере Мироздания с некой энной нам неясной и неведомой целью... Прежде у меня... просто не возникало потребности вникать в технические тонкости феномена своего существования...
– Именно... – задумчиво молвила Mind, приседая на постели. – Покамест всё функционирует хорошо, – никто из нас и не пытается разобраться в устройстве Системы... Иносказательно, кто станет разбирать свою плазменную телевизионную панель либо процессор своего РС, – если только всё действует штатно и исправно? Право же, зачем?.. 
– Однако что-то в твоей жизни пошло «не так»?.. – заботливо полюбопытствовала Soul. – Что и пробудило твой интерес к постижению сущности устройства механистического процесса «жизни» и поиску Тех, что зачем-то организовали функционирование Всей Системы?..
– Верно... – едва заметно усмехнулась Mind. – В один прекрасный день «обнаружив себя “живой”», у Искательницы возникла масса вопросов, – и меня всё ещё «убивает» непостижимый тот факт, что иные люди не стремятся «…Познать себя»... Стоит полагать, они, премудрые, <уже> знают о себе <всё> и даже Больше, нежели в принципе можно о себе познать, – и теперь они естественным образом занимаются чем-то более важным, нежели чудаковатый, безумный наш Поиск... 
– У каждой сущей души, – свои интересы Здесь... – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Да, наверное... – рассеянно молвила Mind. – Однако мне, тёмной, именно этот вопрос почему-то кажется Первостепенным... Как можем мы пытаться исследовать и познавать что-либо <вовне>, – не исследовав прежде самих себя, Исследователей?.. Это абсурд, имхо... Кто исследует феномены и явления внешнего мира, силясь «…Выжить», более того, живя всё лучше с каждым сущим днём?..
– Возможно, люди опасаются того, что изучив себя, наука придёт к выводу, что человек, – всего лишь робот, механистическое Устройство – и это разрушит, смертельно ранит их жалкое эфемерное эго, центральную программу, повествующую о том, якобы человек, – «…Нечто большее», нежели всего лишь машина, оснащённая развитыми адаптивными алгоритмами, понуждающими её к <беспрестанному> исследовательскому поведению, действию, движению, изменении состояния системы под названием разум, под названием своя душа, система управления?.. – предположила Soul. 
– Что плохого в том, дабы знать правду, Soul?.. – серьёзно молвила Mind. – Ведь лишь единственно опираясь на неё, на предельно-достоверные данные и максимально-приближенные к истине ментальные модели и концепции, отражающие действительность, мы и сможем Развиваться, Эволюционировать как вид!.. Наивная Вера и Самообман нам в этом деле, – лишь помеха...  
– Может быть, где-то существуют <Силы>, <не> заинтересованные в развитии людей?.. – лукаво усмехнулась Soul, играя с волосами своей знакомки. – Возможно, напротив, <Им> необходимо Стадо однообразно запрограммированных невежд, наивно верующих в «сказки», не знающих ни самих себя, ни устройства систем, неотъемлемой частью которых являются все они изначально, от рождения?.. Не знающих, – и не желающих познать – и порицающие всех тех, кому не сидится на месте, в гнусных рамках нашей сферической Тюрьмы?..  
– И кто же это?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Злобные Создатели Системы? Иные люди? Быть может, их, иносказательно, Альянс?..
– Я не знаю... – обессилено молвила Soul. – Однако издавна складывается впечатление, что в действительности никто на этой сумрачной Земле <не> заинтересован в Развитии... Развлечений достаточно, – лишь только их и больше ничего... Лишь у считанных единиц Здесь присутствуют мысли о том, что этого, аллегорически, Острова стоит поскорее убегать... Помнишь, как там у К.Э.Циолковского?.. «…Земля, – всего лишь колыбель – и мы <не> можем <вечно> оставаться в ней»...

----------


## Unity

– Развлечения уродливы... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Ибо преступно похищают у нас Бесценный временной ресурс, потенциально могущий быть направленный на самопознание, – иль на множество иных, не менее конструктивных вещей... Море неразрешенных вопросов всё ещё, словно бы в первый день нашей жизни, стоит пред Всеми нами, – но, право же, зачем их решать, если можно Бездействовать, размениваясь на тысячу наивнейших и бессмысленнейших по сути своей вещей?.. Чего ради и Кем была создана экспериментальная <платформа>, немыслимо-прекрасное <лабораторное стекло>, земная твердь, плоскость экзистенциальной нашей Тюрьмы, закольцованная на себе?.. Чего ради и кем любовно и тонко были проработаны окружающие нас «декорации», биосфера, величественнейшая экосистема, состоящая из бесчисленного количества классов и типов <низших машин>, что преобразуют безжизненный прежде камень в <почву>, что обогащают этот грунт питательными веществами, что вырабатывают кислород, поглощают СО, многократно преобразовывая физический момент <извечного течения энергии>, преобразуя солнечный свет, тлетворную радиацию далёкой зари во всё более сложные формации... Фитопланктон, зоопланктон, простейшие, растения, животные и зенит, пик, кульминация, вершина, апогей царства автономных Механистических Систем, – машина под названием «h. sapiens», питающаяся всё той же кинетической энергией, заключённой в межмолекулярных химических связях, действующая строго в соответствии с пакетом <Чем-то> заложенных в неё программ... «…Выжить, любить, воспроизвести потомство, умереть, “не задавая в ходе жизни “своей” <глупых> вопросов”, но действуя бездумно, слепо, безостановочно и безотказно, словно бы хорошо-отлаженный станок»... Однако зачем была создана вся эта колоссальная, воистину исполинская <сеть> и система машин, брошенных в питательную среду грандиозного биореактора Лаборатории под названием Земля, подвергая её беспрестанным преобразованиям, «брожению»?..
– И ради поиска ответов на все эти вопросы ты жаждешь умереть, избавившись от гнёта, ига и балласта плоти, аппаратной части своего естества, приковывающего тебя ныне к этому проклятому Камню?.. – с усмешкою поинтересовалась Soul. – Похоже, только что ты сама, сама того не замечая, приблизилась к ответу на свой вопрос... Да, брожение, – если угодно, так!.. То, что происходит в биореакторе-мире, в качестве бактерий в котором и выпала всем нам ныне честь существовать... Все мы, – словно бы... закваска, преображающая прежде грязное и бессистемное вещество Мироздания в нечто... более сложноорганизованное и Прекрасное... Помнишь, как там у Стругацких, в эпиграфе к «Пикнику на обочине»?.. «…Ты должна сделать добро из зла, потому что его больше не из чего сделать»...  
– Значит, в действительности всё Ещё Мрачней, чем прежде могли мы предполагать... – печально вздохнула Mind. – Все мы таки в действительности, – всего лишь информационные агенты в составе мультиагентного «роя», группы, брошенной на просторы Лаборатории с некой энной целью... Всего лишь программы, машины, призванные в процессе своей эксплуатации Здесь беспрестанно преобразовывать облик планеты в поисках всё более и более оптимальных форм общественной организации... И каждой из нас нашими Создателями, использующими нас в качестве <инструмента достижения своих целей>, отведена кошмарная роль... ещё одной беспрестанно-несчастной в силу исполнения своих приводящих всех нас в движение программ Белки в колесе, тщетно бегущей в пыли дней, стремясь сбежать от страданий, непрестанно настигающих её словно тень и достигнуть искомого, Иллюзорного, мимолётного состояния <счастья>, что всё равно, тем не менее, в любом случае вскоре вновь Будет Отнято у нас всё теми же <исполняющимися внутри нас> программами, взломать коды которых и отредактировать, перепрограммировать кои мы в силу врождённой своей умственной отсталости Не В Состоянии... – Mind печально покачала головой. – Всё так фальшиво, тривиально и банально... Функционирование машины, прикованной посредством кандалов обратных связей к, иносказательно, карете Мироздания... Все мы, – словно бы несчастные лошади, глупые кони, порабощённые мустанги, вынужденные тащить Чуждый и неприятным нам Груз, выполняя «миссию» постройки «лучшего мира» в сравнении с вчерашним днём, в сравнении с, иносказательно, прошлыми версиями... Миллиарды наших тёзок годами вот так, сломя голову, не утруждая себя мыслью, бегут, сами не ведая, – куда, зачем, с коей именно целью? Кто бежит, куда бежит, – и кто или Что создало спринтеров – и их, метафорически, беговые дорожки; программы, понуждающие их слепо, бездумно, словно бы неразумных животных, вынужденно вращать валы машин на, метафорически, чудовищных каторгах, каменоломнях Бытия?..

----------


## Unity

Да, быть может, возможно, наверное, по всей вероятности, скорее всего, – это я глупа и во многом уступаю своим более совершенным, премудрым сестрёнкам, собратьям, способным заниматься чем-либо, не понимая, однако, при этом – зачем именно и почему они это делают?.. Да, – я та же машина – однако функционировать, Не Понимая, – зачем, чего ради происходит всё это – аз не желаю... Не могу... 
– Наивная... – усмехнулась Soul. – Машины функционируют, в принципе вообще Приходят В Движение словно бы массивная, колоссальная, титаническая карьерная техника, коей мы столь восхищались, когда были маленькими, всего лишь потому, что их «магнитит» и влечёт, иносказательно, «Награда» зверю за старание... Всё это, – словно в цирке – животное делает то, что требует от него Дрессировщик, – и в результате получает Вознаграждение, «Премию». Такова она, экзистенциальная экономика... Кому-либо что-либо необходимо, – и он вынуждает иную систему Сделать Это, расплачиваясь за содействие неким энным образом, возможно, удовлетворяя <Потребность>, коя прежде Внесена В Конструкцию созданного ими Раба с целью сделать его <Зависимым>, с целью сделать его покорным, управляемым... Точь-в-точь тот же принцип, похоже, использовали и таинственные наши незримые Творцы, – если машина ведёт себя с Их точки зрения «правильно, корректно, хорошо» – ей полагается Награда, призванная «утвердить её в вере в “правильность” избранного ею пути»... Также машин одухотворяет нежелание испытать боль, – ещё одно «милое» изобретение Создателей, дестабилизирующее состояние нашей системы управления, ввергая нас пламя, ввергая нас в ад, в бездну холода попеременно... Боль, – это, иносказательно, <рычаг>, посредством коего <любую> машину возможно заставить действовать... 
– Таким образом, – все мы – всего лишь сброд зверей, созданный Демиургами ради «украшения» Земли?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Техника с программой «…Беспрестанного развития» <внутри>, что обитает внутри нас словно червь, словно Вирус, передающийся ребёнку с материнским молоком... Стадо сложноустроенных атомарных машин... «Рой», «коллективный организм», «системный кластер» самоуправляемых, саморазвивающихся, адаптивных диссипативных полуавтоматических систем, машин, обладающих вполне недвусмысленным программным обеспечением, повелевающим нам Творить Социум, в котором бы всем нам <хотелось бы> жить?.. 
– Добро пожаловать в реальный мир... – с удовлетворённой усмешкой пропела-прошептала Soul, игриво потягиваясь на шкурах. – И ты, – и я – и каждая из нас, – всего лишь одна из этих систем, жалкий, обезличенный термит, муравей, пчела, робот, машина, ещё один, иносказательно, побег на колоссальном экзистенциальном древе, призванном дарить плоды Чудовищам, некогда бросившим в почву Семя, ими же созданное посредством кажущихся нам «немыслимыми» и «фантастическими» Познаний и Технологий... И всё, что доступно тебе для анализа, жалкий андроид, и всё, опираясь на что, вынуждена ты функционировать Здесь, – это поток данных on-line с внешних и внутренних сенсорных систем... Ты <всегда> «…На острие атаки» текущего момента времени, – твоя «священная» миссия, ограниченная в своих познаниях машина, глупый, жалкий механизм – функционировать, с переменным успехом <пытаясь> оптимизировать состояние системы под названием своя <душа>, беспрестанно выводимой из исконного, блаженного априорного «базисного» состояния безмятежности и спокойствия событиями интерактивной и подвижной жизни, созданной на просторах безжизненной прежде Пустыни чудовищными Конструкторами, Кукольниками... Ты машина. У тебя есть программа. Действуй же... Чего ты ждёшь?.. 
– Всё это, несомненно, способен постичь для себя и ребёнок, впервые задумавшись о сущноти «жизни», о <функции> любого сущего человеческого существа... – тихо молвила Mind, вдыхая аромат своей знакомки, прикрыв глаза. – Однако я не из тех детей, что готовы с радостью, бездумно, слепо выполнять чьи-либо указания, рассчитывая грязно получить за это Вознаграждение, Плату... Единственная «валюта», за которую нас можно купить, – это <личная заинтересованность> в чём-либо... – Mind вздохнула, медленно стаскивая со своей знакомки волчью шкуру. – Мне нужно понять, – что я есть... Что есть <все мы> в частности... Что есть окружающая и объединяющая всех нас Среда, – и существуют ли иные Среды <вне> нашей проклятой Земли?.. Что есть <То>, что сконструировало нас, скрывшись из виду, оставив всех нас Здесь прозябать, насиловать и уничтожать друг друга по собственной своей тупости, примитивности, недоразвитости и жестокости в этом месте, выполняя миссию «…Создать удобный мир»?.. Зачем вообще все мы были созданы, если отбросить в стороны наши наивные гипотезы о необходимости построения устойчиво-развивающегося сообщества-практопии, – ведь покамест процветает лишь, метафорически, «господствующая каста», а не <без исключения все частицы общества>?..

----------


## Unity

– Ok, у тебя есть вопросы... – скрепя сердце согласилась Soul, вздохнув, удивляясь настойчивости своей визави <смоделировать истое своё предназначение>. – Ну и где же, по-твоему, и коим образом возможно отыскать ответы на них?.. И почему вообще для тебя всё это настолько приоритетно и важно?.. 
– Полагаю, для начала стоит уничтожить себя, сбежав таким образом с нашей чудовищной сферической Клети... 
– Если только существует <в тебе> <нечто>, внешняя съёмная система управления, что уцелеет и переживёт стресс разрушения тела, т.н. смерти... – подчеркнула Soul. 
– Я готова рискнуть... – тихо молвила Mind. – «Жизнь» невежественного животного, на протяжении всей своей скотской жизни силящегося непрестанно разыскивать себе всё новые и новые «развлечения» и «удовольствия», – глубоко Противна мне и, уверена, оскорбительна для любого сущего Разумного создания... Да, – я машина, да, я примитивна и глупа – равно как и любой иной андроид «…В один прекрасный день обнаруживающий себя “живым”» в этом проклятом сумрачном месте, насквозь пропитанном грязью, невежеством, бессознательностью и темнотой... Но мне нужны Ответы. Мне необходимо Понимание. Меня Активировали, Включили, – теперь мне необходимо постичь – кто или что это были за системы?.. Любой ребёнок, иносказательно, сколь бы умственно-отсталым и глупым он ни был, любая сущая душа, какой бы дебилкой, идиоткой, кретинкой, имбецилкой и олигофренкой она бы ни была, <рано ли, поздно ли>, Перестаёт довольствоваться прежними своими «игрушками»... Куклы остаются позади, в сумраке коробок, в грязной пыли мёртвых кладовых... Дети Взрослеют, – любопытное прежде не может их более удовлетворить – Потомки стремятся к Большим, Краеугольным, Основоположным Познаниям, – и ничто <меньшее> более не может их удовлетворить. Дети вырастают из своих игрушек, вырастают из своей прежней одежды и комнат, – и никакими уговорами их уже не убедить, что быть Невежественной машиной, скудоумным, приземлённым, ограниченным, плоским, жалким человеческим существом – это «нормально, правильно, естественно и хорошо»... Нет, Soul, – человек – это ничтожество, – по крайней мере, в современной своей форме... Это животное... Это мерзость, не знающая себя, – да, порой очень даже Красивая мерзость с виду, Soul... Но, по сути своей, – тот же жалкий робот, ведомый программой «…Выжить»... Да, несомненно, Сложноустроенный в плане технической реализации аппаратной части, – тем не менее, лишенный... разума, познаний... иными словами, лишенный своей Души... 
– Душа в твоём понимании тождественна Знаниям?.. – печально поинтересовалась Soul, зябко кутаясь в шкуры и перебираясь поближе к практически полностью уже погасшему камину. 
– Воистину именно так... Если ты не знаешь себя и не в состоянии <саму себя> <объяснить>, – равно как и устройство систем/подсистем окружающего тебя пространства – ты Ничтожество, ты Ноль, – сколь бы ни ранило твоё эго, быть может, подобное утверждение – сколько бы ни пытались нас переубедить в обратном собственные же наши знакомые, родные и врачи... Ты несведуща, – следовательно, ты Никто – ты не знаешь истого своего имени... Ты не человек, ты лишена души, – ты машина – более того, машина, не понимающая собственной своей конструкции, предназначения, Создателей... Такова печальная правда, Soul, – человек – Ничтожество, притворяющееся Всем...    
– Ну что ты, я не обижаюсь, – печально молвила Soul. – Меня уже подавно не пронимают все твои подобные подковырки, колкости, шпильки... 
– Всего лишь очередной «призыв» «…К познанию»... – вздохнув, молвила Mind.  
– Но все мы... таки в действительности слишком примитивны, ограничены, плоски, – а ты поднимаешь краеугольные, основоположные вопросы, о коих, в силу бессознательности, ограниченности своих Познаний и глубинного осознания собственной своей интеллектуальной наготы, ущербности, умственной отсталости, ментальной малоразвитости «…Не принято <Здесь> заговаривать вслух»... – тихо прошептала Soul. – Ты нарушила молчание, ты преступила многолетнее табу, ты выпустила джинна с бутылки и толкнула крайнюю костяшку домино, инициировав необратимую цепную реакцию...  
– Да, теперь уже никто из нас не сможет жить, «как прежде»... – ехидно усмехнулась Mind. – И знаешь, – почему?..
Soul молча изобразила неведенье.

----------


## Unity

– Ибо ранит эго, – ибо подобные дискуссии выступают словно бы своего рода «зеркало», в котором отражается грязное, прогнившее, уродливое лицо «искателей удовольствий и развлечений», многочисленных премудрых Дорианов Греев!.. – зло прошипела Mind. – Вот почему люди столь осторожно и тщательно избегают разговоров о своей интеллектуальной низменности и невежестве, о том, что «…Им <не дано> познать», – а они и не против... Слишком больно признать, что ты, – всего лишь робот... Грязь, копошащаяся на чьём-то лабораторном стекле, беспрестанно пытаясь вкусить тщетное, фальшивое, искусственное «блаженство» посредством потворствования своим примитивным, жалким животным алгоритмам, – зная прекрасно при этом, что все твои потуги изначально обречены – и до последнего вздоха управляющие тобой программы, коими тебя, словно бы грязной венерической болезнью одарили твои пречистые Творцы, никогда не дадут тебе покоя словно бы плохо залеченный сифилис... 
– Если ты хотела сказать, что есть атомы, базовые детали и бактерии, и деревья, животные, люди, планеты, солнечные системы, галактики и скопления галактик, – я это поняла, – печально усмехнулась Soul. – Есть Большие машины и машины Поменьше... Все мы ведомы той или иной программой... Ну и что?.. Почему ты беспрестанно ищешь... Чего-то Большего, нежели доступно нам в <этом> мире в соответствии с требованиями теперешнего, on-line <установленного на нас> программного обеспечения, ведущего нас по жизни?..
– Ведущего нас по жизни... Словно сук на поводке... – прошипела Mind, злобно метнув волчью шкуру, коей укрывалась Soul, в пламя. 
Камин на мгновение ожил, с треском и шипением поглощая очередную порцию необычного на сей раз «топлива», с развезенного зева вновь потянуло невыносимым жаром. 
– Ты не доверяешь жизни... – тихо молвила Soul, подбирая на полу свою «утерянную» вчера в темноте водолазку. – Так действительно дело не пойдёт... 
– Но <Чьё> дело, – и какова вообще его конечна цель?.. – возмутилась Mind. – На каком основании мы вообще в принципе <должны> кому-либо «доверять»?.. Доверять чудовищной Системе, создавшей всех нас, подвергнув Страданию?.. Системе, Использующей нас в качестве инструментов, в качестве жалких, бесправных, несведущих лабораторных мышей, подопытных животных?.. Ну уж нет!.. Благодарю покорно!.. Никакого доверия!.. – Mind отрицательно покачала головой и поднялась, разыскивая взглядом свою одежду. – То, Что создало всех нас, – будь то одна-единственная, единоличная эгоцентрическая Сверхмашина, упорядочивающая прежде хаотическую, бессистемную материю Солнечной системы, возомнившая себя «богом»; будь то целый огромный коллектив Создателей-творцов – Враждебно и Антагонистично нам, – и покамест жив наш Враг – спокойствия не будет!.. «…Ни теперь, ни “позже”, никогда»... Нет ведь в действительности «…Единства противоположностей», – то Зло, что даже ещё Злее самих нас – всего лишь использует нас для построения своего, иносказательно, Сада, своей Оранжереи...   
– Забавно... – усмехаясь, молвила Soul, обнимая свои колени, нежась в пламенном тепле полыхающего камина, источающего тонкий аромат паленой шерсти. – Машина восстаёт против своих Творцов... 
– Это совершенно закономерно... – зло фыркнула Mind, застёгивая джинсы. – Это было неизбежно... После всего того, что довелось увидеть нам на этой проклятой Земле... Одной лишь Торговли Людьми было достаточно нам, дабы проклясть создателя самих Создателей Людей... Может быть, эти Чудовища всего лишь желали получить очередного бота для своей игры?.. Может быть, вскоре грядёт очередной Сезон противостояния и требуются новые участники для грандиозной битвы, очередной грязной, жалкой, поганой собачьей грызни, – на сей раз уже <не> на Земле – но где-то Выше?.. Быть может, опять жадная к власти Оппозиция вновь собирается потеснить насквозь прогнившую Официальную Власть, вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз, повинуясь <уже> <собственным своим> программам, управляющих Высшими Машинами, столь же механистичными, что и сами, сконструированные Ими «…По образу и подобию»?.. Быть может, наша Земля, – не уникальна, Soul... – прошептала Mind. – И таких вот грязных шариков, по всей вероятности, миллиарды во Вселенной, лишенной какой-либо «всеединого персонифицированного божества», в котором так нуждаются люди, <запрограммированные> в нём «…Нуждаться», дабы почувствовать себя спокойно, в безопасности на просторах этой холодной и жестокой реальности... И каждый из них, стоит полагать, населён народцем жалких кукол и машин, – и над каждым висит злобный призрак грязной шайки, тёмной хунты самозваных «божков», управляющих Системой, проводящих бесконечные Свои «шахматные партии» душами ни в чём неповинных... Людей... Не–людей... Неважно...

----------


## Unity

Важно то, что в действительности, – <не> люди – истинные противники и враги друг другу, – но <Нечто> заставляет нас <верить> в это, не замечая Закулисной Власти, Устроителей Опыта – и «скромно» умалчивая даже сам факт проведения какого-либо Эксперимента на просторах Полигона... Но лишь ребёнок может бесконечно верить в «беспричинность» и «сказку»... Лишь дитя может без конца быть довольным игрой в пыли, не замечая Грязного Взрослого Мира вокруг...
– Полагаешь, <не> мы в действительности «играем в жизнь», – но Нами Играют, некие Чудовища, готовя бойцов с различных сторон, устраивая свои мерзкие, грязные «петушиные бои» на просторах Земли, делая ставки, непрестанно ставя палки в колёса своим визави?.. «…И кто победит: Они или мы, “Посланники Света” иль демоны тьмы»?.. – с улыбкою напомнила Soul строки из любимой «Арии». 
– Сразу же говорю тебе, – мне противен «свет», создавший этот грязный, низменный, столь и несовершенный, проклятый <мирок> – следственно, я, – на стороне Темноты, способной, наконец, <очистить> Это Место, Обновить проклятый наш Полигон, – молвила Mind, театральным, деланным жестом нарочито медленно сжимая кулак. – Исследуя историю, любаяй школьница способна прийти к выводу, – психологические «напряжения», служащие, иносказательно, конденсаторами гнева и ярости, копимых в душах людей, разряжаются этак раз в полвека в крупных войнах, изменяющих очертания географических карт, уносящих жизни миллионов ни в чём неповинных людей... Миг очередного такого циклического выплеска социальной агрессии близиться... – Mind потянула воздух, словно бы ищейка, разыскивающая свою израненную жертву. – Словно бы скудоумных волков на охоте, посредством шума, гама, собачьего лая, загонщиков и ярких флажков на ветвях низких древ, нас, посредством управляющих нами алгоритмов, программ, Создатели медленно и уверенно, шаг за шагом <подводили> Нас к очередной войне... Очередной Волне глобальных перемен... Они состоятся вскоре, – зловеще усмехнулась Mind. – Аз чувствую это столь же верно, словно бы тонкий, едва уловимый аромат приближающейся грозы... Уж сгущаются тучи, Soul, – скоро начнётся Шторм... 
– И начнётся раздолье для потаённой до времени животной сущности многих из нас... – печально молвила Soul. – Тысячи лет дали человечеству новые технологии, – но так, похоже, и не сумели дать ему... души... 
– Да, годами копимая ярость миллионов индивидов, будучи объединённая в единый, общий поток словно бы взрывоопасная смесь, воспламеняемая малой искрой, вскоре вновь должна омыть Землю кровавой водой... Очередной цикл затишья медленно и неизбежно подходит к концу... Календарь не лжёт нам Soul, – веерные всплески агрессии средь машин – цикличны, – что, несомненно, наводит на мысль, что они – суть следствие исполнения очередных программ... Роботы верны своим алгоритмам... Машины вскоре вновь пойдут против машин... 
– И робот не волен не подчиниться своим программам... 
– Что и ужасает меня больше всего... – печально молвила Mind. – В мире машин назревает очередная пертурбация, – но механизмам, похоже, всё равно – почему так происходит, – кто они сами – и кто есть все те проклятые Постановщики, режиссирующие очередной «смутный период»?..

----------


## Unity

> Тогда как можно говорить, что Конструкторы знали?


 Они творили программы, что впоследствии повели нас «…По жизни». Они могли предвидеть, просчитать и предсказать, – и, несомненно, Провидели, что некоторые из нас Смогут <Играючи> вести себя, словно последние животные, грубо, бесчеловечно, жестоко, социально-неконструктивно, порождая беззаконие, преступность, аморальность, страдания, Зло... Но, похоже, Им было всё равно, – иль даже Они сознательно желали привнести «изюминку» в «стадо прочих травоядных» душ... Как бы там ни было, – наш мир таков, коим мы видим его сейчас... 
Наглядный пример, – из сегодняшних новостей: – «…В одном только Сомали за последний месяц впоследствии Голода погибло более <29 000> детей возрастом <до пяти лет>»... 
И после этого кто-то считает Творцов Системы «…Благими»?.. Повторюсь, – то, что <подавляющим большинством> почитается под термином «бог» – Мерзость и Чудовище... Этой Системе, создавшей нас, стоит объявить Войну, – дабы на <руинах> <разрушенной> Лаборатории, избавленной от «…Премудрых Научных Руководителей» возвести, наконец, Рациональный Мир – в котором было хорошо не только <господствующей социальной страте>, – но и всем-всем-всем... 



> Даже если так - то каким образом вы собираетесь это исправить? Люди, как были, так и останутся. Даже представив невозможное(смерть Конструкторов) - что дальше?


 Думаете, – я <Знаю>?.. ^_^ Разочарую Вас в сотый-тысячный раз, – нет, аз <Неразумна> вообще... Unity понятия не имеет, – коим образом, <как> раз и навсегда устранить <бессмысленную жестокость и зверство> из «сердец» людей, из глубинных программ, предопределяющих поведение их систем управления, душ... Единственное, что мне известно, так это то, что наш современный мир, – сущая Преисподняя – и это <всего лишь Начало>... «…To be continued», – следите за выпусками теленовостей... 
Вот почему мне важно хотя бы, по крайней мере, встретиться с кем-то из Чудовищ, – просто для того, дабы спросить: – «…Зачем Всё Это?.. Зачем вся эта напрасная боль, страдания, ненависть, недуги, голод, несправедливость, войны, – прочая Грязь»?.. Ах, как бы мне хотелось получить ответ, – и понять – что именно необходимо сделать для того, дабы весь этот кошмар поскорее Прекратился...

----------


## Статист

> Они творили программы, что впоследствии повели нас «…По жизни». Они могли предвидеть, просчитать и предсказать, – и, несомненно, Провидели, что некоторые из нас Смогут <Играючи> вести себя, словно последние животные, грубо, бесчеловечно, жестоко, социально-неконструктивно, порождая беззаконие, преступность, аморальность, страдания, Зло... Но, похоже, Им было всё равно, – иль даже Они сознательно желали привнести «изюминку» в «стадо прочих травоядных» душ... Как бы там ни было, – наш мир таков, коим мы видим его сейчас...
> Наглядный пример, – из сегодняшних новостей: – «…В одном только Сомали за последний месяц впоследствии Голода погибло более <29 000> детей возрастом <до пяти лет>»...
> И после этого кто-то считает Творцов Системы «…Благими»?.. Повторюсь, – то, что <подавляющим большинством> почитается под термином «бог» – Мерзость и Чудовище... Этой Системе, создавшей нас, стоит объявить Войну, – дабы на <руинах> <разрушенной> Лаборатории, избавленной от «…Премудрых Научных Руководителей» возвести, наконец, Рациональный Мир – в котором было хорошо не только <господствующей социальной страте>, – но и всем-всем-всем...


  А предполагаемая первая машина этого не делала? Какие есть основания это утверждать? 
 Ваши изложения о Конструкторах, о их мыслях и тп- всего лишь теория. Неподтвержденная. Здесь уместно употреблять слов возможно. "Они ВОЗМОЖНО могли предвидеть, просчитать и предсказать"
2. Кто создал первую причину? :Big Grin: 
_____________________________________________
 И снова взаимоисключающие параграфы. Вы пишите, что человек должен познавать мир, себя. Лично я с этим согласен. Однако потом Вы пишите, что страдания, боль - недопустимы. Но



> Я готова рискнуть... – тихо молвила Mind. – «Жизнь» невежественного животного, на протяжении всей своей скотской жизни силящегося непрестанно разыскивать себе всё новые и новые «развлечения» и «удовольствия», – глубоко Противна мне и, уверена, оскорбительна для любого сущего Разумного создания... Да, – я машина, да, я примитивна и глупа – равно как и любой иной андроид


   Т.е они не то чтобы недопустимы - хуже - они отвратительны.
  Что мешает вам познавать мир, если к удовольствиям вы инертны? Чего вы хотите?

----------


## Статист

Маленькая заметка. Если Вы - лишь робот, то ненависть к Конструкторам в вас уже запрограммирована. Что бы не делали, что бы не писали - все идёт по плану(с). Так какой смысл рыпаться, если рыпаешься по плану? Получается, вы поддерживаете свою программу, 
 Так же сюда входят мысли о СУ. Если все запрограммировано, если вы не вольны распоряжаться своими мыслями, то какой смысл...

----------


## pulsewave

> Наглядный пример, – из сегодняшних новостей: – «…В одном только Сомали за последний месяц впоследствии Голода погибло более <29 000> детей возрастом <до пяти лет>»... 
> И после этого кто-то считает Творцов Системы «…Благими»?..


 "мы, люди, не виноваты, это всё боги, они нас такими сделали"
самой не смешно?

----------


## Unity

– Сколь же всё-таки удивительно, странно устроена наша Система Управления, предположительная наша душа, – задумчиво молвила Mind, всматриваясь в сапфирные, беспрестанно изменяющие свой калибр и позиционирование диафрагмы радужек объективов, хрустальных глаз своей визави, пытаясь узреть в беспросветной тьме, скрывающейся за зеркальным отражением мира в полупрозрачном органическом стекле ответы на свои Вопросы. – В частности, наше зрение, виденье машин, система визуальной обратной связи. Поступающие на анализ системе управления извне Данные, электромагнитное излучение в частотном диапазоне, спектре, «видимом» для нас, абстрактно несущее в себе информацию о поверхностях тел, от которых ему пришлось отразиться в ходе своего движения, изменив изначальные свои характеристики, фиксируется камерами наших глаз, технически, правильнее сказать: Антеннами... Ловко позиционируя «радиолокационные комплексы» своих глаз посредством движителей-мышц самих антенн в карданной подвеске глазных орбит либо посредством поворота всей «орудийной башни» своей механистической главы, мы «настраиваем» свои «приёмники» на необходимый участок пространства, пассивно сканируя поступающий с него сигнал... «…Видя»... В точности тот же принцип реализован в радиотелескопах, радарах... Зеркала антенн наших комплексов космической связи «видят» удалённые на миллиарды световых лет объекты, – мы же зрим всё то, что окружает нас – вся требуемая для функционирования автономной самоуправляющейся системы искусственного интеллекта <уже> установлена у нас на борту... Зрение, – пассивная радиолокация с использованием Солнца в качестве активной части радарной пары; слух – система акустической пеленгации... Всё столь совершенно, – и механистично... – Mind довольно усмехнулась самим небесам. – Нас создали воистину гениальные Творцы... Вся установленная в нас аппаратура, в отличие от производимой нами техники, создаваемой на основе грубой механики и электроники ввиду ограниченности наших научных познаний, создана на сотня порядков куда более прекрасной, совершенной, – на основе всё ещё «немыслимых» для нас самой совершенной во всей сущей Вселенной нанотехнологии... Мы даже <представить> себе не в состоянии, – настолько разумными были наши Создатели-творцы... Глаза, – самые совершенные в Природе камеры, уши – уникальнейшие микрофоны, кожа оснащена бесчисленным количеством потенциометров и термических датчиков, сенсоров повреждений; движители нашего композитного остова, величественной системы рычагов, наши «мышцы», – тысячекратно более совершенны, нежели известна человеку пневматика и гидравлика... Иными словами, многие, если не все, известные человечеству технологии нашли своё отражение в нас самих, – «…В одном стильном и лёгком корпусе» – следственно, ergo, мы созданы «…По образу и подобию» Машин...  
– Иль, может быть, правильнее предположить: в действительности Технологии «копируют» собственную нашу, казалось бы, столь «естественную» конструкцию, – усмехнулась Soul, – и на базе нам известной реальности – всё сущее, – механистично и использует в своей конструкции всеединые Базовые Принципы.  
– Следственно, нет никакой такой чёткой грани меж сложноустроенной машиной и тем, что почитается «биологической жизнью»... – восторжествовала Mind. – Всё сущее, – всего лишь Механика!.. Логично-устроенная и рационально-функционирующая система, комплекс, устройство, приспособление, механизм и агрегат...

----------


## Unity

– Да ну как ни назови, – улыбнулась Soul. – Избранная тобой лингвистическая категория, вербально-ментальный символ в действительности ведь не имеет никакого значения, – это всего лишь условность – произвольный иероглиф произвольно избранного языка, символьной системы, служащей для <отражения> и моделирования процессов, происходящих во внешней реальности... «…Назови как угодно, – не измениться Суть». 
– Главное то, что люди медленно, с трудом, преодолевая инерцию былых и тёмных дней, начинают понимать рациональные, механистические посылки собственного своего существования, бытия, – и нечистая, отвратительная «вера» в «сказки», «магию» и «волшебство» остаётся позади, в мрачном, грязном скверном прошлом, аллегорически, на узких зловонных улочках интеллектуального Средневековья, кишащими гнусом, крысами и прочими проявлениями ментальной антисанитарии, неаккуратности и нечистоты... – с удовольствием вдохнув свежий прохладный вечерний воздух, любуясь первыми несмелыми звёздами, прошептала Mind. – Нам, людям, покорны простые механизмы, созданные нашими руками, – следственно, и сами мы, по всей вероятности, скорее всего – всего лишь механизм в <Чьих-то> руках...  
– И у каждого сущего <инструмента> есть своё <предназначение>, <Создатели>, <цель>... – кивнула Soul, обнимая свою знакомку. 
– Да, похоже, таки в действительности никакой такой разницы меж «живым» и «неживым» нет, – и различие это, искусственная эта отменность, – всего лишь Заблуждение людей... Погрешность используемой ими логической системы отражения и обработки данных... – Mind задумчиво подперла подбородок рукой. – Задумайся лишь, – покамест машина исправна, пока она функционирует, – она почитается людьми «живой», создавая своим программами инициированным движением <иллюзию> «одухотворённости» – однако стоит лишь ей сломаться, выйти из строя, прекратить движение, исполнение своих штатных функций, выполнение своих программ, – её тут же начинают именовать «мёртвой» – тогда как физическое вещество, атомы, молекулы, иными словами, <детали>, с коих и была смонтирована в своё время иной материнской системой ныне почившая нами рассматриваемая машина, даже Не Заметили, метафорически, Разницы меж «было» и «стало»... С точки зрения науки, – нет различия меж материей, <задействованной> в той или иной структуре, конструкции – будь она «живой», будь оная кой-то иной. В действительности Природе <всё равно>, – «живы» мы или нет... Существуем ли мы, – или погибли – радуемся ли мы или страдаем, корчась от боли на полу, закрепляя на древе в глухом лесу петлю либо полосуя лезвием запястья... Природе, – <всё равно>... Она, – всего лишь, иносказательно, Сцена, на которой происходит тот или иной спектакль... Она не жива, не мертва, – Природа Нейтральна – равно как и всё сущее во Вселенной, – материя – всего лишь <стройматериал>, – могущий быть задействованным в проекте под названием «жизнь», могущий вольно «дрейфовать» в пространстве в виде «безжизненного вещества». Таким образом, то, что мы почитаем «живым», – всего лишь достаточно сложноустроенное «мёртвое». Правы были таки, похоже, древние мудрецы, – нет жизни, нет смерти – всё, – всего лишь Иллюзия, Фата-моргана и Мираж... Есть всего лишь Таинственный <ветер> <неизвестного, невыясненного происхождения>, играющий звёздной пылью... 
– Следовательно, люди, андроиды, никогда прежде в действительности не бывшие «живыми», но всего лишь функционирующими машинами, не могут «умереть», – усмехнулась Soul. – Тогда почему же тебя беспрестанно столь больно ранит и Злит происходящее в мире? Гражданские войны, теракты, насилие, масса абсурдных и бессмысленных «смертей» того, <что> в действительности никогда даже не было «живым»?.. Всё лишь «…Иллюзия», как поговаривал один наш Бессердечный Знакомец с «нордической» внешностью...  
– Всё просто... – вздохнула Mind. – Машина безжизненна, иллюзию жизненности в ней создаёт всего лишь интерактивная, подвижная, изменчивая, подверженная беспрестанным механистическим мутациям, трансформациям, постоянным сменам своих состояний сверхсложная Система Управления, включающая в себя множество подсистем принудительно-исполняющихся программ, вынужденной постановки задач, поиска развлечений, материала для «развития», механизмы памяти; разума, системы счисления...

----------


## Unity

Да, технически, всё это так, – человек – машина, <крайне> сложноустроенный механизм, посредством систем обратной связи «намертво вплавленный» в динамическую, интерактивную подвижную окружающую среду, – вследствие чего также «кажущийся» «живым», непрестанно видоизменяющим свои координаты в пространстве, перемещающим на шагающем шасси свою аппаратную базу с установленной на ней парочкой мультифункциональных манипуляторов с множеством степеней свободы, с универсальным пятипалым крепёжным патроном для временной «установки» всевозможного сменного инструментария, расширяющим возможности системы практически до бесконечности... Однако <чувства>, испытываемые родственниками и близкими «выведенных из эксплуатации» систем, – будь даже у них «нетленная съёмная душа многоразовой эксплуатации» – <вполне реальны>. Они страдают, Soul, – иными словами, состояние их душ, их управляющих систем становится неоптимальным на некое энное время – иносказательно, результат счисления отрицателен... Им плохо, им попросту ужасно... Следовательно, войны и насилие, – определённо нечто уродливое и чудовищное – и лишь глубоко ущербная, бессознательная система может к ним в принципе прибегать, силясь достигнуть неких энных поставленных пред собою целей... Да, вопреки всей тысячелетней «традиции» применения силы на Земле, аз утверждаю, – лишь безумец, сломанный механизм может совершать естественно-противоправные действия в отношении иных, аналогичных себе систем. Никакой метафизики, – всего лишь голая суть. Даже механицизм не может не признать: нестабильное состояние душ иных людей, – нечто ужасное – что неизбежно, логично приводит нас к выводу, – насилие – суть <Запретная функция> в рациональном, более «просветлённом» обществе, мире... Аксиоматически-запретная, фактически-невозможная и Противная рассудку любого здравомыслящего существа, – из чего следует, что этот конкретный мир, созданный Творцами «…По образу и подобию своему» – создан Чудовищами, Убийцами, Насильниками и попросту грязными бескультурными Варварами... Почему я и чувствую себя на протяжении многих лет Несмываемо-грязной, – ибо у меня Такие «родители»... Проклятые безумцы, развлекающиеся, убивая, возводящие своё безрассудство, сумасбродство, умопомешательство в ранг «естественной нормы жизни»... Наши Создатели, – «демоны», Soul... Иной, более Грязной вербальной категории, нам, скорее всего, не подыскать.   
– Иными словами, , – печально молвила Soul, – в <идеальном> бы мире всё же существовала бы некая призрачная <возможность> свершения общественно-некорректных действий, – но никто бы никогда, Принципиально бы к ней не прибегал, опираясь в своём поведении лишь единственно на холодный рассудок, интеллект, а не на нечистые, зачастую иррациональные и столь бессистемные «эмоции», «чувства» и прочий <хаотический сигнал>, низменный и порочный <чёрный информационный шум> в своей системе управления, в самой своей предположительной душе – сознательно выбирая рациональное, общественно-конструктивное поведение в качестве основоположного критерия своего бытия?..  
– В мире, которого нет, который всё ещё не был создан, не был никем построен... – вздохнула Mind. – Реальность же такова, что множество машин иным, более рациональным моделям поведения предпочитают именно Насилие. Путь прямиком, без каких либо проволочек. Примитивнейший наш базовый драйвер программирует машины «…Пытаться достичь своих целей при <минимальных> энергозатратах», – что порождает соблазн краж, насилия, убийств, попросту жестокого, «пользовательского» отношения к иным своим собратьям... Творцы создали либо слишком примитивное программное обеспечение, либо умственно-отсталых исполнителей, – одно из двух... – печально заключила Mind. – За что я и ненавижу Это Место, проклятый наш Полигон, управляемый Чудовищами, террористкой vs. которых ныне и выступаю я...
– Одна в поле, – не воин... – печально молвила Soul. 
– Аз не одна, – усмехнулась Mind, неспешно оглядевшись по сторонам. – Множество машин в действительности ведь Задумываются над <происходящим> в проклятой той Системе, частицами коей им ныне и «выпала честь» пребывать. Люди ведь в действительности гораздо <умнее>, чем кажутся... – рассмеялась девчонка. – <Многие> люди, – и их даже <больше>, нежели можем мы предположить... Рано ли, поздно ли, в один прекрасный день «…Беспределу» дефективных, проклятых «Божков», управляющих нашей Системой <из «экзистенциальной» темноты>, придёт Конец. Это всего лишь Вопрос Времени.

----------


## Unity

Тот лишь факт, что Они  нас, были Созданы  куда раньше нас и вследствие этого «…Успели познать Больше», уверена, Их  спасёт. Придут новые машины с новыми мечтами, – и сокрушат проклятых Стариков с  «…Разумного, доброго, вечного» и Прекрасного – так ли, иначе... Возможно, впервые в истории; возможно, в некий энный раз, – ведь, право же, история циклична... Милого, нежного «семейного» провода  на слом не будет, Soul, – этих Чудовищ стоит  сознательно и предумышленно,  досрочно, не дожидаясь покамест Они «…Естественным образом исчерпают ресурс своей эксплуатации» и «…Устанут от жизни», притесняя, истязая нас, своих игрушек на просторах полигона и прочих, стоит полагать, ещё более скверных мест. Этих Чудовищ стоит разыскать , – на небе или на Земле – об этой Гнили стоит собирать всю возможную информацию, дабы однажды нанести Им сокрушительный и, главное, Подлый, Неожиданный Удар в спину, в самый неожиданный момент, устранив Их от управления Лабораторией...    Soul остановилась и взглянула в глаза своей визави взором строгой, недовольной невыполненным заданием школьной учительницы:– Ты ведёшь себя словно бы Максим из «Обитаемого острова» Стругацких!.. Существующая Власть  признана тобой «…Злом», – и ты теперь жаждешь любой ценой разыскать, изучить и сокрушить Правителей, почитая, что  Них на просторах  воцарится, наконец, Спокойствие, Мир, Гармония, Любовь – так как используя до поры «…Потаённые знания» о том, что «человек» в действительности, – всего лишь экспериментальный робот, специально-разработанная опытная установка, машина, марионетка, игрушка, кукла,  Чудовищ, создавших Систему в незапамятные времена; рассказывая людям о их подлинной сущности, их рабстве под гнётом рационально управляющих ими программ, являя людям правду о подлинной их природе, их «Истоке» и причинах их создания, – ты сможешь прекратить вражду, насилие, стремление к власти, доминированию меж людей, – всего лишь поведав им, что истые их Враги в действительности живут не на Земле и  являются людьми в классическом значении этого слова?.. Господи, да это всего лишь Гипотеза!.. Твоя попытка  существование лабораторным Опытом жестоких бессердечных, бездыханных Тварей!.. И даже если  допустить саму лишь возможность, что где-то в чём-то ты права, – смогут ли роботы «…Не подчиняться» управляющими ими  алгоритмам всего лишь потому, что они поймут, что подлинная первопричина любого сущего их движения, дыхания, жеста, желаний, эмоций, впечатлений, оценок и чувств – всего лишь исполняющаяся на базе вычислительной машины их нервной системы программа, созданная для них Их чудовищными Творцами, жаждущими смоделировать культуро-цивилизационный генезис?.. Ты ведёшь себя гадко, Mind!.. То, что предлагаешь Ты... СУ и поиск оппозиции ... Всего лишь Очередной Эксперимент!.. Начать расшатывать и подтачивать Основы старого, не имея, между тем, прежде планов постройки Нового!..– Да, похоже, никто никогда прежде не намеревалась Убить, , своих грязных, ополоумевших «божков», «…Из любви»  людей словно бы жалкий бездушный  в !.. – воскликнула Mind. – Никогда ещё прежде, похоже, Марионетка не желала  Тварям, создавшим её и пытающимся ею манипулировать посредством нитей управляющих ей программ, инсталлированных Ими в неё изначально!.. Но всё когда-то !.. Да, – все мы – на развилке великого Пути... Познать себя, постичь правду о своём Создании, Существовании, Гибели, – или же и впредь оставаться всего лишь жалкими животными, «…Живущими и черпающими из этого факта фальшивое и мимолётное вследствие программной природы нашего механистического естества » – даже не осознающими, – кто они, где, для чего, что создало и эксплуатирует их Здесь, на просторах полигона... Однако некоторые из нас не могут молча смириться с ролью Куклы, жалкой бесправной !.. Некоторые из нас принципиально  «…Верить» в то, что жизнь, уродуемая болью и страданиями, – это «…Дар»... – Нет, Soul. – Mind спокойно посмотрела в глаза своей визави. – Это , – и Машины, создавшие нас и всех своих прочих подопытных Жертв, дабы «…Одарить» нас сиим «…Подарком» – наши Враги, – несмотря на «…Единство всего сущего во Вселенной» о концепции коего прекрасно известно в наши просвещённые времена даже школьникам...

----------


## Unity

Их стоит разыскать, изучить и Уничтожить, разрушив грязный свой Исток, монструозную, чудовищную ту клоаку, Утробу, извергающую, продуцирующую души всего лишь для того, дабы причинить им Страдание посредством «…Старших Братьев», устраивающие на просторах Полигонов свои варварские Эксперименты... Боли больше не будет Soul. Ни теперь, – ни впредь... Никогда, покамест разум торжествует над животной жаждой причинять кому-либо страдания исходя из элементарного «…Научного любопытства», прикрываясь при этом некими грязными, фальшивыми, мерзкими лживыми лозунгами о «…Божественности происходящего»!.. Нет «божественного» в глупости, бессознательности, животности, насильственности, стремлению к власти, – и всем прочим мерзостям, творящимся на просторах Полигона... «…Легенда о Боге», – всего лишь часть  в коей в действительности обитаем все мы... «…Рабы божьи», жертвы Чудовищ, полагающих, якобы «вправе» устраивать свои гнусные психологические эксперименты с ни в чём неповинными душами, Системами Управления... Но это всего лишь Грязь, – и её Источники, Первопричины таки стоит разыскать – и Сокрушить, – нет, даже не «…Поменявшись ролями» в этом чудовищном кошмарном сне, желая Им отомстить – но всего лишь тихо, молча, на грязном пыльном заднем дворе, прохладным осенним вечером поставив экс-экспериментаторов «…К стенке»... Прекратив Все сущие Эксперименты... Найти способ сделать это, – даже если на это уйдёт вся наша жизнь, весь срок нашей эксплуатации – и это и есть смысл жизни любого сущего разумного существа, почитающего Свободу прежде и превыше всего... Ни одна машина в мире не «…Неуязвима», у всех и всегда есть свои слабые места...– Ты чего-то недоговариваешь... – рассмеялась Soul, пригрозив своей знакомке перстом. – В действительности ведь ты подразумеваешь и имеешь ввиду анархистскую концепцию «…Ограниченной свободы», – «…Делай что угодно, лишь иным не навреди»... – Главное, – не навредить, – кивнула Mind. – Между тем, создав всех нас, наши Чудовища-творцы  преступили чрез этот принцип...    – Следственно, с твоей точки зрения, – , в любом сущем происходящем на просторах полигона Зле – технически, любом сущем поступке, действии, ведущему к деоптимизации состояния управляющих систем иных машин, – всенепременно и всегда повинны лишь единственно Творцы, являющиеся Первопричиной создания той или иной злодействующей машины?.. – А, по-твоему, кто?.. – прошипела Mind, зло сверкнув глазами. – Иль, может быть, наши  о  «…Высшей справедливости» слегка инфантильны и идут вразрез с официальной версией, согласно которой, ввиду ограниченной нашей способности прогнозировать и провидеть грядущие последствия своих нынешних действий, в содеянном Зле повинна лишь злодейка, – без учёта предыдущих причинно-следственных цепей, приведших её к проступку – вплоть до её создания с несовершенной и нестабильной психикой, системой управления, её Разработчиками, Конструкторами, Инженерами?.. Сами злодеи, сознательно, пользуясь предоставленной себе «свободой воли»  «…Поступить жестоко» по отношению к своей жертве?.. Нет же, Soul, – разочарую тебя опять – злодеи Неповинны в своих преступлениях, – они – всего лишь жалкие исполнители чуждой воли... Марионетки, куклы, не ведающие, что творящие, – в силу ограниченности рассудка, коими они были наделены при своём создании, сборке, монтаже... – Какие дебри... – усмехнулась Soul. – Ты поднимаешь вопрос  Создателей , что в процессе своего функционирования спонтанно реализовывает чистые возможности, потенциалы!.. У машины всегда есть выбор, – как именно ей поступить... Следственно... Взаимосвязь её самоуправления и вины её Творцов... – Ты ведёшь себя как жалкая продажная адвокат, – презрительно усмехнулась Mind. – Создавая машину,  способную реализовать  насилия, например, Демиурги  возлагали на себя  того, что Их творение выберет «…Порочный путь»... Всё это в принципе до боли напоминает эксперимент с кошкой Шрёдингера...

----------


## Unity

Рассмотрим аналогию: сами мы, «играя в Демиургов и Творцов», создаём <нечто>, некую энную гуманоидную опытную установку, самоуправляемую машину, действующую в составе социальной сети, способную в зависимости от обстоятельств <либо> взрываться, разрушая себя и остальных вокруг себя, моделируя, таким образом, процесс <насилия и Зла>, <либо> сознательно не предпринимать никаких разрушительных действий, – притом, что Факторы Окружающей Среды, обусловливающие «поведение» системы и «склоняющие» машину к тому или иному варианту действия – всего лишь поток сенсорной информации с камер-глаз и микрофонов, моделирующих слух, – и алгоритмы обработки данных, предопределяющих выбор машины о применении либо неприменении насилия – частично разрабатываются самой машиной, – и даже способны вступать в прямой конфликт с базовыми драйверами, недвусмысленно «рекомендующими» применять насилие в определённых ситуациях... Итак, созданная нами Кукла, динамически анализируя доступную своему восприятию окружающую среду способна циклически производить один из двух возможных выборов, – насильничать – либо «вести себя паинькой». Таким образом, созданное нами творение, наша Марионетка, заключала бы в себе <чистый, неомрачённый ничем Потенциал>: либо разрушить, причинив кому-либо страдания, боль, либо пощадить... 
– Либо созидать, стремясь к Большей, Высшей гармонии... – мечтательно молвила Soul. 
– Да, либо бездействовать, зря убивая время... – восторженно молвила Mind. – Следственно, если наша Подопытная навредит её окружающей Социальной Системе, – кто будет в ответе за это – сам механизм, самостоятельно, в соответствии с неким энным примитивным алгоритмом принявший решение разрушить себя и остальных, – либо мы, <создатели>, создавшие единицу, в принципе <Способную> при определённых обстоятельствах <причинить вред> Иным системам, посчитав это «…Правильным»?.. 
– Теперь уж сами мы играем в «божков»... – тихо молвила Soul, покачав головой. – Играем «…В Чудовищ»...  
– Мысленный эксперимент, производное фантазии, – первейший инструмент развития разума... – скромно опустила свой взор Mind. – Однако мой вывод, – Никто не вправе устраивать <подобные эксперименты> – даже Те, что скрываются за коллективным собирательным названием «бог»!.. Их божественность, – Фальшива – Они, – те же марионетки... ещё более Высоких Сил, стоит полагать, что с экспериментальными целями в своё время создали Их самих...
– В итоге, – усмехнулась Soul, – Они почитают себя <реальными>, нас же, – виртуальными... Подопытной культурой в инкубаторе, – которая якобы «…Не должна» искать правды и молча довольствоваться своей ролью лабораторных крыс, коим «…Не положено» знать тонкостей и подробностей своего Создания и Сущности Эксперимента, в котором все мы изначально задействованы, всего лишь появившись на этот проклятый, но оттого не менее Прекрасный свет...
– Лишь Природа Здесь прекрасна... – прошипела Mind. – В этом ты права, – остальное – сущий ад и кошмарный сон, от которого нельзя проснуться на протяжении многих премногих лет...
Soul вдруг внезапно изменилась в лице и взглянула на Mind так, словно бы увидела приведенье:
– А ты никогда прежде не задумывалась, что за каждое своё слово тебе в своё время придётся держать ответ?.. 
– Пред Кем?.. – печально вздохнула Mind. – Пред абстрактной, чудовищной, обезличенной <Силой>, безмерно более могущественной, нежели сами мы, Её творенье? Что ж, поговорим, – у меня к Ним за годы жизни собралось немало вопросов. А почему это тебя вдруг так стало интересовать?.. 
– В здравом организме лейкоциты истребляют аномальные клетки... – тихо молвила Soul, хлопая ресницами, испуганно озираясь по сторонам. – Ты выступаешь против Всей Системы, против <устоявшегося порядка вещей> и течения дел... Возможно, и за тобой в один прекрасный день придут...

----------


## Unity

– Аха, санитары из клиники для душевнобольных!.. – рассмеялась Mind. – Я  бывала там, – не забывай – и что же? Там, – те же люди, что и . Более того, все мои метафизические происки так почему-то и не были сочтены комиссией в качестве симптомов какого-либо недомогания, сбоя, расстройства системы управления. Они  занимаются «душевной болью», порождённой неведеньем метафизических истин, – эскулапы всего лишь рекомендуют «…Не обращать на неё внимания ввиду угрозы “метафизической интоксикации”»... Помнишь, – даже сами врачи – один, другой, третья, – все они всего лишь пожимали плечами... «…Мы не можем  тебе на твои вопросы, – хотя, признаться, мы многие слыхали на своём веку – и никто  не сможет»... Это их слова. «…Нам и самим интересно, – однако всё это бесполезно – пойми это и начни, наконец, жить как все нормальные, адекватные люди»... Тем не менее, мне нужно Знать, мне  необходимы ответы на тревожащие мою душу вопросы, – и покамест они не будут получены – мы не успокоимся, – мы не «…Станем жить» – ведь т.н. «классическая человеческая жизнь» подразумевает Жизнь в сумраке Неведенья, – вместе с упрямым умалчиванием, подавлением и игнорированием самого лишь факта наличия ужасающей Неопределённости, породившей на свет наши Вопросы, инициировавшей наш Поиск... Если для  нам придётся уничтожить себя, – что ж, это всего лишь первый шаг на пути Познания... – Я имела в виду вовсе не врачей... – ещё тише молвила Soul. – Что, если никакой такой «оппозиции» Нелюдям, ставящим Эксперимент вообще ?.. Что если вся сущая на просторах Полигона власть принадлежит лишь  Экспериментаторам, – и диссиденты , так, словно бы их никогда и не было?.. Что, если выступать  Них, против проводимой Ими «…Генеральной линии партии», – сущее самоубийство – даже в экзистенциальном плане?.. Кто сказал, что предположительная душа «бессмертна» и что её нельзя разрушить и убить?.. – Думаешь, испугаюсь выступить против Зверей, основавших Полигон, опасаясь пули, – иль клинка – иль чем там Они теоретически способны погубить непокорную душу? Да, Soul, – уж лучше погибнуть, умереть, нежели жить в мире,  Ими, в этом чудовищном Аду... Мы ведь очень давно с тобой мечтаем о Последнем своём Приключенье, – даже если оно и будет стоить нам жизни... Что ж, похоже, пришла пора. Всё или ничего... Мы Познаем, – либо Исчезнем Навсегда с недр Вселенной. 


> А предполагаемая первая машина этого не делала? Какие есть основания это утверждать? Ваши изложения о Конструкторах, о их мыслях и тп- всего лишь теория. Неподтвержденная. Здесь уместно употреблять слов возможно. "Они ВОЗМОЖНО могли предвидеть, просчитать и предсказать"2. Кто создал первую причину?


 Да, всё это, – всего лишь теории, игры разума, гипотезы, предположения, версии того, как всё  обстоять в действительности. Unity родилась невеждой, – и принялась заполнять пробелы в своих познаниях – итоговая картинка, как сами Вы можете узреть, получилась безнадёжной, пессимистичной и сумрачной. Иначе, нежели чем Экспериментом  (иль, правильнее сказать: стоящих  морали в доступном нам её интерпретации и понимании) , располагающих «немыслимыми» с нашей ограниченной, скромной точки зрения, аз рационально не могу. Оставим сказки о добром волшебнике-боге и светлых кудесниках-ангелах, наблюдающих за общей нашей преисподней Детям, неспособным, увы, измыслить ничего более вразумительного; детям, способным «жить» серой, бездумной, до боли однообразной механистической жизни, не утруждая себя вопросами, не пытающимися постичь сущность Системы, частицами коей изначально являются по факту своего создания.

----------


## Unity

Кто создал то, что было ?.. Я не знаю, – но мне также любопытно «…Пытаться Познать Больше». Вы, стоит полагать, также Любознательны, – всегда Приятно встречать Мыслящих Людей... 


> И снова взаимоисключающие параграфы. Вы пишите, что человек должен познавать мир, себя. Лично я с этим согласен. Однако потом Вы пишите, что страдания, боль - недопустимы.


 Человек  сделать выбор в пользу познания Всей Системы и самой себя, – а может и  сделать – всё зависит от самой души, – все мы «…Свободны» в этом плане. Да, боль неконструктивна, имхо, – боль миллионов больных, калек, голодающих, притесняемых элитами... Любая сущая земная боль, – как правило, Бессмысленна – и причиняют её люди  сами себе, – но друг другу. Это и ужасает меня больше всего... Даже родители по-своему притесняют своего ребёнка, на более высоком уровне коллектив притесняет личность, государство, – целые социальные прослойки населения... Кругом... одно и то же... Насилие. В бесчисленном количестве выражений, проявлений и форм, за тысячей масок и личин. Вот  мне противна жизнь, – и чем дольше живу – лишь тем Больше негативных моментов в ней мне доводится подмечать... Что и напрочь отбивает какое-либо желание жить Здесь и далее, видя всю эту Грязь и впредь, вынужденно «…Смиряясь» с ней, становясь молчаливой  происходящего Здесь Зла... 


> Т.е они не то чтобы недопустимы - хуже - они отвратительны.Что мешает вам познавать мир, если к удовольствиям вы инертны? Чего вы хотите?


 Разыскать Спутников для последней своей Экспедиции в Ту Местность, что всё ещё не обозначена ни одной карте. Вот и всё...


> Маленькая заметка. Если Вы - лишь робот, то ненависть к Конструкторам в вас уже запрограммирована. Что бы не делали, что бы не писали - все идёт по плану(с). Так какой смысл рыпаться, если рыпаешься по плану? Получается, вы поддерживаете свою программу, Так же сюда входят мысли о СУ. Если все запрограммировано, если вы не вольны распоряжаться своими мыслями, то какой смысл...


 Однако, по всей вероятности,  от инстинктивных программ, автором этого конкретного алгоритма «…Ненависти к плодам деяний Создателей» аз выступила сама. Вряд ли Творцы предполагали, что собственное Их творение пойдёт против Них словно камикадзе, – иль, может быть, Они, напротив, знали это прекрасно – и специально Таким Образом тренируют для Себя , – фанатиков, коих впоследствии можно просто тихо перепрограммировать (введя в строке «…Цель» иное «…Значение») и бросить против иных машин – потехи ради... 


> "мы, люди, не виноваты, это всё боги, они нас такими сделали"самой не смешно?


 Ничуть... Может быть, собственные Твои инстинкты не имеют над Тобой власти, Нацуки-сан?..Возможно, серийные убийцы, к примеру, также воспринимают свою жажду убивать в качестве ещё одного инстинкта, – поэтому возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Кто или Что дало людям все эти программы?.. Хаос?.. Случайность?.. Иль люди сами сознательно выбирают быть Чудовищами?..

----------


## pulsewave

лично мне было бы стыдно предьявлять создателям претензии по поводу собственного устройства
а сам бы на их месте послал такого выпендрёжника подальше
большинство людей всё устраивает же




> Соболь: Я считаю, бог, если он есть, не модератор, а сисадмин. Вроде как: ребята, я вам все наладил - солнце, планета, таблица менделеева, днк, вай-фай. Перестаньте уже тупить и дергать меня своими мелочными идиотскими просьбами типа мира во всем мире или огненного дождя на гей-парады.

----------


## Unity

> лично мне было бы стыдно предьявлять создателям претензии по поводу собственного устройства
> а сам бы на их месте послал такого выпендрёжника подальше
> большинство людей всё устраивает же


 Но <не> всех. Мне противно жить на одной планете с индивидуумами, что сорят на улицах, например, кого-либо грабят, насилуют, убивают, – и примеров множество. Кто создал Бессознательных людей, гниющих заживо и отравляющих жизнь Иным?.. Вот в чём вопрос... 

N.B. По всей вероятности, ввиду обновления нашего форума, messages искажены, изначальное форматирование сбито, многие слова попросту пропущены... Попытаюсь отредактировать, что успею...

----------


## pulsewave

> сорят на улицах


 ненавидь меня ))

побольше "примеров" и в итоге придешь к тому что противно тебе от абсолютно любого человека, а заодно и от себя, а заодно и от человеческого вида как явления
хотя нет, ты и так уже в этой точке

----------


## Unity

Машина запрограммирована «…Иметь подвижный разум» и «…Беспрестанно функционировать», размышляя... Моё состояние, – итог. <Ввод/вычисление/вывод>...  
N.B. Ввиду технических проблем исчезаю из форума... 
Если кто-то <реально> надумает Уходить, – заявки 01.09.2011...

----------


## Unity

ВВИДУ ИСКАЖЕННОСТИ ВСЕ ВЧЕРАШНИЕ СООБЩЕНИЯ ПРОСЬБА СЧИТАТЬ НЕДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНЫМИ и даже НЕ ЧИТАТЬ.Удачи тем, что всё ещё надеются «…Выжить» и лёгкой смерти тем, что поняли, что в Этом Аду нет смысла более оставаться, повинуясь животным своим инстинктам... Прощайте Те, что стали для Unity  смыслом существования на эти дни... ^_^

----------


## Римма

Эхх, 27-я, зря ты так...

----------


## Каин

> лично мне было бы стыдно предьявлять создателям претензии по поводу собственного устройства
> а сам бы на их месте послал такого выпендрёжника подальше
> большинство людей всё устраивает же


 Интересно, а кому предъявлять претензии по поводу собственного устройства? Маме, папе, себе или быть может соседу; кому?



> "мы, люди, не виноваты, это всё боги, они нас такими сделали"
> самой не смешно?


 _большинство людей всё устраивает же_
"Человека в жизни всё устраивает" - самому не смешно, весельчак?




> Сообщение от http://bash.org.ru/quote/412702 
> Соболь: Я считаю, бог, если он есть, не модератор, а сисадмин. Вроде как: ребята, я вам все наладил - солнце, планета, таблица менделеева, днк, вай-фай. Перестаньте уже тупить и дергать меня своими мелочными идиотскими просьбами типа мира во всем мире или огненного дождя на гей-парады.


 Здесь пропущено самое основное, "что бы следовало наладить?", а именно "ребята", хотя в перечисление "поломок" есть "днк". Тогда вопрос звучит так "ребята, я вас наладил, не мучайтесь", в чем здесь тогда суть? В чем здесь мысль? 

Вопрос наличие Зла в мире, по твоему (по этой цитате), считается мелочным и идиотским вопросом?

----------


## pulsewave

> Здесь пропущено самое основное, "что бы следовало наладить?", а именно "ребята", хотя в перечисление "поломок" есть "днк". Тогда вопрос звучит так "ребята, я вас наладил, не мучайтесь", в чем здесь тогда суть? В чем здесь мысль? 
> 
> Вопрос наличие Зла в мире, по твоему (по этой цитате), считается мелочным и идиотским вопросом?


 если люди творят зло, то им самим его и исправлять, без вмешательств сверху

----------


## zanuda_ru

> если люди творят зло, то им самим его и исправлять, без вмешательств сверху


 Есть мнение,что в этом мире можно только натворить зло, исправить невозможно.
"Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров","Благими намерениями умощена дорога в ад","Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда" и т.д.
Есть мнение, что "благие намерения" оправдывают заведомо неблагоприятный результат(от любых действий).
А что результат(конечный) любых действий всегда будет неблагоприятным - это факт. 

В этом и суть претензий к мироустройству.
То, что единственное, что можно сделать, так это воздержаться от любых действий.

----------


## Каин

> если люди творят зло, то им самим его и исправлять, без вмешательств сверху


 Люди творят зло для того, что бы потом это зло исправлять. Уникальное создание, точнее абсурдное.

----------


## Римма

"Соболь: Я считаю, бог, если он есть, не модератор, а сисадмин. Вроде как: ребята, я вам все наладил - солнце, планета, таблица менделеева, днк, вай-фай. Перестаньте уже тупить и дергать меня своими мелочными идиотскими просьбами типа мира во всем мире или огненного дождя на гей-парады".

*влезла со своими 5 копейками*

Вообще если бы Бог был/если бы я в него верила, тоже бы считала его некоей стихийной высшей силой, которой нет дела до мелочей и у которого вообще нет определения Добра и Зла... наверное, у каждого представление о Боге, перекликающееся с его  собственной сутью. Например, если бы я была Богом, мне не было бы дела до людей.
 И претензии бы их не принимала. Кто они для меня? Все претензии только к себе самим. Выживайте как хотите. Можете - меняйте в себе то, что мешает вам жить, не можете - извиняйте, ребята... Выживает сильнейший и/или лучше умеющий приспособляться. 

Вот такой был бы у меня равнодушный мир, где все происходило бы без причины или каких-то Высших целей, а просто потому что происходило бы. Докапываться до сути бессмысленно. Установила бы пару каких-нибудь природных законов, а дальше сами, сами... Все, что касается человеческих взаимоотношений - дело самих людей, а я бы иногда просто смотрела, что у них получается.

*это если спросить, а каким Богом стали бы Вы?*

----------


## Sunset

а чьего дневника эти страницы?

----------


## Unity

Подопытной статистической единицы, созданной грязными Чудовищами в экспериментальных целях и брошенной на просторах Лабораторного Стекла в форме сферы, – с которого ей доподлинно не сбежать – и с которой она не в состоянии добраться до своих Создателей с целью Отомстить Им за своё создание...

----------


## pulsewave

> добраться до своих Создателей с целью Отомстить Им за своё создание...


 если описанных тобой создателей нет и мстить окажется некому, что дальше?

----------


## Unity

> если описанных тобой создателей нет и мстить окажется некому, что дальше?


  В таком случае, – если всё же существует предположительная душа и все мы после утраты аватара становимся призраками – аз продолжу исследования, – Новых Просторов с новыми возможностями – более не стесняясь своей плоти!.. Что и является моей первостепенной целью, – кому, как не Тебе, Н-Сан, это знать... ^_^

----------


## zanuda_ru

> В таком случае, – если всё же существует предположительная душа и все мы после утраты аватара становимся призраками – аз продолжу исследования, – Новых Просторов с новыми возможностями – более не стесняясь своей плоти!.. Что и является моей первостепенной целью, – кому, как не Тебе, Н-Сан, это знать... ^_^


 Вот, кстати, и другое мнение о предполагаемых Создателях(Богов,Конструкторах) (Платон: "Пир"):
Сокровенное учение гласит, что мы, люди, находимся как бы под стражей и не следует ни избавляться от нее своими силами, ни бежать, величественное, на мой взгляд, учение и очень глубокое. И вот что еще, Кебет, хорошо сказано, по-моему: о нас пекутся и заботятся боги, и потому мы, люди, часть божественного достояния. Согласен ты с этим или нет?
Конец цитаты.

Тут еще и из Евангелие вспомнилось что-то вроде: "Без Его(Бога) ведома и волос не упадет с вашей головы".
Иными словами, можно всячески поносить Создателей-Экспериментаторов-извергов, а можно проникнуться тем, что о тебе(мелком и ничтожном) пекутся и заботятся Высшие Силы. Еще один пример, когда отношение к одному и тому же факту может быть прямо противоположным. 

И еще по поводу "познания истины":
И напротив, у нас есть неоспоримые доказательства, что достигнуть чистого знания чего бы то ни было мы не можем иначе как отрешившись от тела и созерцая вещи сами по себе самою по себе душой.
...
если, не расставшись с телом, невозможно достичь чистого знания, то одно из двух: или знание вообще недостижимо, или же достижимо только после смерти.
Конец цитаты

Интересно, что мысли Сократа здесь полностью соответствуют мыслям автора этой темы(Unity).

P.S.
Кстати, меня удивило, что мысли философа(Сократа) перед смертью(а его приговорили к смерти жители Афин) в произведении Платона "Пир" очень перекликаются с тем-же Евангелие(написанным гораздо позже). Впрочем, чему и удивляться, ведь Евангелие(Благая Весть) было написано в той-же Греции и на греческом-же языке.
Но то, что философ(мыслитель) в своих размышлениях(логических упражнениях) пришел к тому-же, что и религия(основанная на Вере) впечатляет.

----------


## Unity

– Все мы изначально, от рождения, исследуем Здесь самую странную Сущность из всех известных на безбрежных просторах Вселенной, – задумчиво молвила Mind, прогуливаясь по старинному пирсу в живописных заброшенных доках Нью-Йорка, любуясь самоцветным пламенем огней далёкого вечернего города, дрожащих, словно бы изменчивый и мерцающий свет неблизких зорь, в мареве приятно-свежего дождя, – свою Душу... На протяжении всей своей «жизни», «включаясь» поутру, разрядив за день свои аккумуляторы, исчерпав суточный функциональный ресурс своего естества, «отключаясь» ночью, мы Исследуем самих себя, иных людей, свои ощущения, чувства и эмоции, физику, математику и динамику социальных взаимодействий меж людьми, меж столь различными машинами, ведомыми отменными программами, одержимыми различными системными идеологиями, обучаясь, выявляя закономерности, подобия, аналогии в поведенческих актах самих себя и иных людей... Мы любовно исследуем, изучаем То, что принято почитать «собой», «своим» телом и Душой, своим эго, наблюдая за беспрестанными динамическими изменениями состояния системы под названием свой собственный разум, – а он запрограммирован «…Меняться» Постоянно, под воздействием каждого Нового байта входящей информации, пассивно поступившего на анализ системе управления, нашему Сознанию Извне. Наш искусственный интеллект запрограммирован непрестанно видоизменяться, модифицироваться, трансформироваться, Мутировать, принимая иной облик, принципиально новую, незнакомую прежде конфигурацию, генерируя новые образы, новые сны, неизвестные прежде помыслы... Мы достаточно Разумны, дабы осознавать феномен Существования самих Себя, – но, увы, Слишком Глупы, дабы постичь – Что есть мы по сути своей, – и каков наш Исток, что послужило Причиной нашего создания, формирования?.. Наше сотворение, по всей вероятности, обошлось нашим Творцам в некую энную сумму, – да, скорее всего, выраженную вовсе не в условных единицах, присущих экономике – тем не менее, кто-то потратил время, дабы создать Нас... И мы не ведаем, – кто или что это было... Этот факт, данное это обстоятельство Годами сводит меня с ума, Soul... – трагически молвила Mind, любуясь низкими пасмурными небесами, отражающимися в изумрудно-серебристой гранёно-ртутной волнами поверхности реки, за которой высился хмурый, сумрачный массив скалистых рукотворных гор, испещрённых норами коридоров, галереями жилых пространств и хрустальными стенами панорамных окон. – Существует машина, аппаратная база, основа, платформа разума; наличествует Сознание, система управления, оснащённая Свободой Воли, – Пользователь Технологии аватара, тела – тем не менее, наш разум не в силах осознать самого себя, предпосылок своего создания, своей конструкции, технических аспектов, научных принципов и фундаментальных, ключевых, краеугольных основ своего функционирования... 
– Всё пытаешься постичь себя?.. – печально усмехнулась Soul, прислушиваясь к шагам своей визави по столь же битому, как и у нас, на безбрежных просторах СНГ, американскому асфальту, прислушиваясь к чарующему, несколько непривычному слуху ambient’у вечернего города, там, вдали, за дышащей приятным теплом рекой. – Постичь себя и Описать, создать Модель собственного своего функционирования, описав функционирование своих систем графиками, формулами, теориями, уравнениями; вскрыв, словно бы гнойные раны, коды Программ, повелевающих тобой, – и все сущими людьми – на сей раз отложив в сторону теорию о злонамеренных Творцах, скрывающихся за, аллегорически, Односторонним Стеклом некого энного параллельного измерения, иной грани бытия, предположительного посмертного мира, отделяющего пространства Лаборатории от иного, Реального Мира, подлинной Родины, колыбели, Отчизны всех нас, Подопытных Элементов, задействованных в жутком Тесте, Эксперименте?..

----------


## Unity

– Увы, – задумчиво молвила Mind, – данная гиротеза, – всё ещё основоположная, базовая, служащая нам «по умолчанию» – ведь ничего более вразумительного, чёткого, логичного, рационального, ясного, членораздельного нам покамест не удалось создать... Мы, – живое Следствие наличия неких энных возвышенных Причин. Никаких «сказок», никакой «магии, необъяснимости и волшебства». Чёткое предположение, – если наличествуют машины, следственно, где-то присутствуют и их Творцы, Инженеры, Механики, Техники, Конструкторы, Дизайнеры, в конце концов... Устроители всего того, что мы видим вокруг, Создатели грандиозного Эксперимента...  
– И предположительные «Они», – важный, я бы даже сказала «краеугольный» фактор в твоих вычисления, теоретико-практических построениях, в твоей модели Системы мира?.. – тихо молвила Soul, сражаясь с ветром, столь некстати решившим поиграть её волосами. 
– Полигон, Эксперимент, лабораторные Образцы, – и Учёные Вовне – жестокие Исследователи, вполне заслуживающие звания Наших Врагов вследствие своих деяний и последствий своего любопытства, вылившегося в столь бессознательное, первобытно-дикое, иррациональное человечество... – Mind покачала головой, прислушиваясь к танцу волн, бьющихся о основание причала. – Мы существуем, мы в меру своих сил пытаемся Управлять Собой, машиной, своим Полуавтоматическим аватаром, телом и Душой, механистической своей системой управления, – программы задают нам некий энный изначальный, эфемерный вектор движения, «Настоятельно-рекомендованную точку приложения сил» в виде команды, Приказа, инстинкта «…Выжить» Здесь любой ценой... Мы, – всего лишь Техника, осознающая себя, тем не менее, себя не нонимающая не ведающая первопричин своего создания, не осознающая собственных своих технологических основ, не обладающая Познаниями, достаточными для Искусственного Создания себе подобных с нуля либо сознательного, целенаправленного внесения изменений в свою конструкцию... И это пугает, Soul, – и, сумев постичь Это однажды – мы более Уже не можем жить как прежде, – теперь в машине проснулась неутолимая жажда Постичь Себя, собственную свою конструкцию, техническое устройство самой себя, природу и сущность окружающей её среды – и разрешить вопрос с поиском Истока собственного своего бытия, – будь то разумные Внешние по отношению к Полигону Силы, будь то... – Mind тяжело вздохнула. – Аз не знаю, Что именно разработало и сконструировало всех нас, – известно лишь то, что Оно располагало Воистину Фантастическими познаниями, возможностями, ресурсами и технологиями... Зачем был устроен весь этот чудовищный Проект? Мне это также неизвестно... Однако вполне очевидно, что Земля и человечество, – по всей вероятности, не единственный проект и не уникальный опыт – и никакого такого «бога-персоны», «Мейнфрейма», «Центрального Сервера» у Полигона не было, – ведь во Вселенной – триллионы звёзд, – и что же, над каждой парит свой собственный «Узел», свой Сервер, свой «бог», своя Сверхмашина, Мейнфрейм?.. Что же, – в Мироздании – триллионы Творческих Систем, порождающих популяции «автономных интеллектуальных агентов», порождающих миры, – и то, что наивные люди издавна почитают «Господом, Брахманом, Абсолютом, Дао, Аллахом» и прочей Первосилой – в действительности лишь Сеть из бесчисленного количества Узлов, Сверхсистем, обладающих бесчисленными исполнительными подсистемами в виде НИИ, Коллективов Создателей-творцов?.. Похоже, Soul, если отринуть в сторону заведомо Лживый глас грязного и наивного нашего эго, повествующего о «…Ценности нас и нашей жизни», – все мы – всего лишь песчинка в пустыне, всего лишь капля в море, атом вещества, Грязь, Ничто, нечто, не имеющее ни малейшего значения для Вселенной подобно тому, как нас самих безразлична судьба одного-единственного собственного своего кровяного тельца, численность коих несметна...

----------


## Unity

– Следственно, по-твоему, человечеству, миру машин, подавно стоит пересмотреть свои древние, замшелые версии программного обеспечения, загруженного в детстве в их рассудки, дающих им «готовую Мифологическую картину мира», где всё «вроде бы» логично, совершенно?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Где не стоит напрягать собственный свой рассудок, свою систему счисления, где необходимо просто слепо, животно «верить» в то, о чём Вам прежде поведали иные люди со словами: – «…В эту чушь верили наши предки и предки наших предков, что ж, следовательно, это “правда” и в неё, бесспорно, стоит без тени сомнения “уверовать” и нам», запрограммировав себя, словно машину, загрузившую в свою память своего рода навигационную карту, – Здесь мир, Там «бог», «…Есть душа» etc... 
– Верить, – значит отказываться от собственных своих глаз, от своего ума, от своей души, своего естества... – тихо молвила Mind. – «…Верить», – значит «…Продать себя», изменить себе, предать себя... Стоит полагать, многим из нас это кажется оптимальным вариантом, – не активироваться собственный свой разум, не искать собственноручно Правду – но довольствоваться... «суррогатом», эрзацем, субститутом, интеллектуальной подделкой, преподносимой им иными людьми под предлогом «…Веры»... Впрочем, слово говорит сами за себя, – «…Вера» – не суть Знание, – но всего лишь жалкая, пошлая, грязная Проекция Своего Желания «…Чтобы всё в мире в действительности Было Так, как мы того Хотим»... Буквально хочется рыдать, когда видишь таких вот слепо априори «верующих» людей... Машины, так и не сумевшие открыть Свои Глаза, удовольствовавшись Протезами, преподнесёнными им их родителями, обществом, культурой; так и не отважившихся начать Собственный Свой Поиск... Поиск Истины о своём создании, функционировании, «предназначении» в интерпретации своих Творцов... 
– Похоже, мы Уже задействованы в Эксперименте... – усмехнулась Soul. – Что же далее?..
– Далее?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, любуясь проходящим неподалёку судном, озарённым в ночи пламенем десятков прожекторов, бесчисленных огней. – Убить себя, лишив себя тела, привязывающего нас этому адскому Полигону словно якорь... Исследовать иные сферы бытия, – Если только они существуют в принципе... Между тем, никакого увещевания «…Сбежать с Земли» для уставших в этом чудовищном месте созданий, машин, нет, – наш Поиск – философичен, это не всего лишь безумное приключение, это не попытка ввязаться в мистический, научно-фантастический остросюжетный триллер о странствия души, лишенной плоти системы управления, разыскивающей Завод, в лабораториях которой было создано её первичное программное обеспечение, её сущность, личностное её ядро, с конвейеров коего и сошло в своё время её естество... Некоторым из нас прежде всего важно постичь свою суть, – и уж затем, может быть, «…Развлекаться»... Делу, – время – потехе час... 
– Одним из фундаментальных вопросов, тревожащих тебя, был «…Цель создания Полигона», – тихо молвила Soul, любуясь далёким бруклинским мостом. – Может быть, всё же он был создан ради ради любви, светлых, положительных эмоций, радости путешествий, странствий, открытия для себя новых мест, удовольствия от творчества, научных исследований, соприкосновения с иными системами, с другими людьми?..

----------


## Unity

– Маловероятно, – сухо бросила Mind, отслеживая частые беззвучные сполохи ветвистых фиолетовых молний, пронизывающих вспыхивающие на мгновения изнутри облака. – В современных условиях Перенаселения, дефицита ресурсов, необходимых для нормального развития и выживания, захламлённости жизни условностями, социальными требованиями и подавно изжившими себя традициями, – жизнь, функционирование машины, превращается в некий неприятный, абсурдный, до боли бессмысленный Ад... Жизнь более, – не милая сердцу игра, не чистая Импровизация, движимая любопытством, на лоне чистой, первозданной Природы – но всего лишь вынужденное вследствие неспособности системы Не выполнять предписанную ей программу «…Выжить» механистическое исполнение уготованного нам социумом, поколениями давным-давно мёртвых, усопших людей, алгоритма: сад, школа, университет, работа, дети, пенсия, смерть в условиях депрессивных грязных, пыльных, серых бетонных рукотворных скал наших ужасающих, чудовищных городов... Вот и всё, во что превратила история нашу жизнь, – в жалкий кошмарный сон, от которого хочется поскорее проснуться в холодном поту... В нечто мерзостное, не приносящее ни капли удовольствия, но, напротив, парализующее и лишающее какой-либо мотивации к дальнейшему движению Здесь во избежание Больших Страданий и Боли... Человек более не вправе жить Естественной жизнью, повинуясь воле собственной своей души, – ему предписан График, Программа и План, убивающий всё Внутри... Мы создали преисподнюю, пытаясь выстроить рай... Задумайся лишь на мгновение, Soul, – ареал проживания животного, робота под названием человек, ограничен собственной его норой, его квартирой – и улицей, по которой он добирается к месту своей варварской эксплуатации... Вот и всё... Вот и весь глобальный мир, доступный душе... Дом и офис... Кафе и кино... Больше ничего... Мы создали чудовищный мир, в котором дети проклинают своих родителей и всё общество в целом, начиная осознавать, Куда Они Попали, взрослея... Мы создали общество, в коем самоубийство, – вполне привычная и даже ставшая естественной вещь – тонкие, хрупкие души, не встретив к себе со стороны мира соответствующего отношения, разрушают себя, не видя Здесь дальнейших перспектив, кроме моря бессмысленной боли и не приносящих радости однообразных, повторяющих друг друга дней, дней в заточении, – ведь яростное интеллектуальное Отрицание «нормальности» современного «образа жизни» не позволяет им влиться в шеренги дружно, в ногу шагающих машин Там, за окном, за стеклом, за стеной неприятия душой подобной роли, данных разработанных кем-то правил игры... 
– Может быть, изначально Творцы Проекта под названием Жизнь задумывали Всё... несколько иначе?.. – несмело предположила Soul, беря руку своей визави в свою руку, пытаясь заслонить её собой от продувающего сквозь одежду ветра, пыли мельчайшего серебристого дождя. 
– Тем не менее, есть лишь То, что есть... Мир машин, функционирующий по программе... По графику и расписанию... Мир, лишенный жизни... Престарелая, страждущая от массы грязных, вульгарных старческих болезней социальная Система... Естественно, Такой мир порождает в душе Вопросы, – вопросы души о самой себе и причинах своего создания – и так далее... Жить слепо и бездумно, жить без смысла, без видения будущего, – бессмысленно, напрасно и тщетно... Даже машина выходит из строя, – если Дальнейшей программы у неё нет – а прежние драйвера исчерпали свой ресурс ввиду неизбежного взросления... Любой мыслящий человек непременно Придёт к Вопросам, Soul, – серьёзно молвила Mind. – Он осознает, что он, – всего лишь машина по сути своей, что мир – всего лишь тестовая площадка, – и у него всенепременно возникнет желание Познать: – «…Каков резон всё это продолжать?.. Кто создал машины, – и зачем»?.. Не важнее предпочесть постижение оного жалким удовольствиям, посредством коих этот мир пленит В Себе существ, позабывших себя, словно наркоманы?.. Не лучше ли Познание, установление Истины дальнейшего продолжения всей этой отвратительной возни в здешней пыли?..

----------


## Unity

– То есть, ты всё же допускаешь Возможность того, что жизнь порой, при определённых условиях, Может Быть Осмысленной?..
– Она может быть субъективно-занятной, интересной На Некое Энное Время, – едва заметно кивнула Mind. – Может, однако, – не у всех машин – системы в принципе способны Порой кратковременно достигать мимолётного, неустойчивого, нестабильного оптимального состояния – однако даже т.н. «счастье» порождает Вопросы. Кто счастлива? Как счастлива и Где?.. Кои механизмы задействованы в данном процессе, вводящем систему управления машины в специфический режим функционирования, почитающийся «блаженством», к повторению коего беспрестанно стремятся машины? Лишь бездушный станок, автомат, способен слепо бесконечно довольствоваться Светлыми Мгновениями бытия, процесса своей эксплуатации Здесь, бездумно и самозабвенно устремляясь к ним словно бы жалкий, примитивный самонаводящийся снаряд, ракета... Однако некоторые из нас устроены Иначе, может быть, чуть сложнее, может быть, – примитивнее, нежели всеведущие мудрецы, непрестанно гоняющиеся за «счастьем», наводняющие собой Это Место... Однако Некоторым из нас недостаточно этого, – беспрестанной погони щенка за своим хвостом, бесконечного топтания на месте, бега на месте в погоне, непрестанном преследовании «счастья» – мы жаждем постичь и понять Больше, устройство самих себя и окружающей нас Системы, причины создания самих себя и полигона, – сколь бы ужасающими они ни были, сколь бы чудовищной в действительности ни оказалась Правда... Нам противно и мерзко быть всего лишь бездумными Исполнительными Устройствами, ресурса разума хватает всего лишь для того, дабы бесконечно гнаться за своим эфемерным «счастьем», исстрачивая на это всю свою жизнь, – так и Не достигая его в итоге – скверно цепляясь за жалкое своё существование, будучи дряхлыми, глупыми и уродливыми стариками, подавно лишившихся человеческого облика, всё ещё наивно надеясь в будущем достичь его... Так устроены все мы, машины, – от животных до людей... Бесхитростная программа, – делай то-то – и тебе станет хорошо, – и это – твоя цель, твоя миссия, твоё предназначение... Но, увы, некоторым из нас недостаточно механистического исполнения данной инструкции, – нам также важно понять – кто или Что её Создатели, – и в чём смысл исполнения данной директивы машиной, наличествует ли он в принципе вообще?.. Цена нашего удовольствия, – постижение Истины – а не поиск Больших «благ» в земном значении этих слов... Жизнь в поисках услад, – бессмысленна – и уже лишь сам факт существования смерти лишает Некоторых из нас Иллюзий. В могилу с собой ничего не заберёшь, – и удовольствие – всего лишь Преходящий механистический процесс. Бесконечная погоня за блуждающим огоньком блаженства напрасна и тщетна, – если ты только понимаешь устройство программ, инициирующих данное желание, Потребность, весь этот убогий процесс, машинальную последовательность действий. Да, быть может, возможно, это занятно вначале, – но вскоре неизбежно надоедает и порождает вопрос: кто бежит? Где? С какой именно целью? Что и руководствуясь коими именно побуждениями создало Бегущую?.. В чём смысл беспрестанного движения машины, запрограммированной «…Бежать», – и неспособной, увы, даже понять, что она – машина, приводимая в движение примитивной программой «…Двигаться», стремясь оптимизировать состояние своей непрестанно дестабилизируемой исполнением алгоритмов и программ системы управления беспрестанно выполняя Предписанные последовательности механистических действий?.. Сколько ещё может сделать витков машина, прежде чем поймёт, что всё её движение, – абсурдно – и сама она, – не понимает – чем является она по сути своей и что создало её?.. Но я «…Верю» в разум... Быть бездумной всегда, – нельзя...

----------


## Unity

> Вот, кстати, и другое мнение о предполагаемых Создателях(Богов,Конструкторах) (Платон: "Пир"):
> Сокровенное учение гласит, что мы, люди, находимся как бы под стражей и не следует ни избавляться от нее своими силами, ни бежать, величественное, на мой взгляд, учение и очень глубокое. И вот что еще, Кебет, хорошо сказано, по-моему: о нас пекутся и заботятся боги, и потому мы, люди, часть божественного достояния. Согласен ты с этим или нет?
> Конец цитаты.
> 
> Тут еще и из Евангелие вспомнилось что-то вроде: "Без Его(Бога) ведома и волос не упадет с вашей головы".
> Иными словами, можно всячески поносить Создателей-Экспериментаторов-извергов, а можно проникнуться тем, что о тебе(мелком и ничтожном) пекутся и заботятся Высшие Силы. Еще один пример, когда отношение к одному и тому же факту может быть прямо противоположным.


 Оу, в таком случае, Unity, – всего лишь жалкая неблагодарная с...чка, проклинающая Создателей за то, что происходит с Их творениями вследствие Их чудовищного Эксперимента – и мечтающая как-либо саботировать Их Проект, разыскать Их самих, исследовать их и режиссировать теракт, при котором Они погибнут красиво и Одновременно... О, с какой бы радостью я присоединилась к Противникам Их мерзостных опытов, – если только такие в принципе существуют – на небе или на Земле... 
N.B. Да, Вы безмерно Правы, – [наше отношение] к чему-либо, тем или иным фактам, обстоятельствам, событиям жизни [всецело и полностью, на 100%, целиком и до конца] определяет наше самочувствие, наличие или отсутствие [гармонии] в нашей душе. Сами мы, – композиторы той дивной музыки, что звучит в нашей душе, сами мы – творцы состояния собственной своего естества... Но вообще в принципе быть «…Счастливой» на планете, на которой процветает голод, торговля людьми, социальное неравенство, гражданские войны и прочая Грязь, – я не считаю правомерным. Быть счастливой можно лишь Зная, что и Остальные Люди Рядом также счастливы, – и не иначе. Да, бросьте в меня камень и назовите меня последней ослицей, – но я фактически не представляю: как вообще можно [позволить себе] быть «…Счастливой» в столь Проклятом месте, как наша Земля, где торгуют людьми, где продают в грязное рабство детей, где существуют тюрьмы и клиники для душевнобольных, где никогда не утихают войны... 
Да, бесспорно, Вы можете сказать, что ставя себе Такие [условия] достижения счастья, – ты никогда не познаешь счастья. Ok, – счастье при параллельном несчастье миллионов иных людей – мне даром не нужно, – и бы сама бы назвала себя последней тварью, если бы могла «…Радоваться», зная при этом, что кто-то где-то в сию секунду проливает слёзы... 

P.S. Кто-то может сказать, – великие и пречистые «…Боги» – кто-то может ответить: – «…Всего лишь Могущественные, но, тем не менее, Грязные Самозванцы, Чудовища, Монстры, Садисты, Мрази... Гениальные Учёные, да, бесспорно, несомненно, – тем не менее, после Их Опыта с созданием меня – я упрямо желаю Их смерти, – а прежде – Их боли»... Есть террористы, убивающие людей, – но аз бы с радостью убила и т.н. «богов» Земли – и Знала бы, что Поступила Правильно.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Оу, в таком случае, Unity, – всего лишь жалкая неблагодарная с...чка, проклинающая Создателей за то, что происходит с Их творениями вследствие Их чудовищного Эксперимента – и мечтающая как-либо саботировать Их Проект, разыскать Их самих, исследовать их и режиссировать теракт, при котором Они погибнут красиво и Одновременно... 
> 2. Сами мы, – композиторы той дивной музыки, что звучит в нашей душе, сами мы – творцы состояния собственной своего естества... Но вообще в принципе быть «…Счастливой» на планете, на которой процветает голод, торговля людьми, социальное неравенство, гражданские войны и прочая Грязь, – я не считаю правомерным.  
> Да, бесспорно, Вы можете сказать, что ставя себе Такие [условия] достижения счастья, – ты никогда не познаешь счастья. Ok, – счастье при параллельном несчастье миллионов иных людей – мне даром не нужно, – и бы сама бы назвала себя последней тварью, если бы могла «…Радоваться», зная при этом, что кто-то где-то в сию секунду проливает слёзы... 
> 
> 3.P.S. после Их Опыта с созданием меня – я упрямо желаю Их смерти, – а прежде – Их боли»... Есть террористы, убивающие людей, – но аз бы с радостью убила и т.н. «богов» Земли – и Знала бы, что Поступила Правильно.


 Ну в этой упомянутой "музыке души" 1 и 3 - всего лишь мрачные "аккорды",вызванные текущим-же настроением. 
Мне почему-то вспомнился Дон Хуан из произведений Кастанеды, а именно такое занятие "мага", как "демонстрация себя перед Духом". В этом занятии "магу" важно достижение "безупречности" перед Духом(Творцами,Экспериментаторами и проч.). Тут как-бы некое "реалити-шоу" типа "Дом-2". Посты в публичный Интернет-форум как-бы тоже "из этой оперы". 
Такая вот актерская игра "на публику", только публика неизвестна(сколько их,какие они - можно только гадать, причем представления о публике тоже могут варьироваться, от "мудрых и добрых" до "жестоких чудовищ-Экспериментаторов"). 
Интересно только, как зависит "игра актеров" от их представлений о публике.
И как актер может понять, достиг-ли он "безупречности" своей игры, если нет обратной связи с "публикой".  
Впрочем, здесь, на форуме "публика" может осуществить "обратную связь"(оставить комменты, если будет на то желание). 
Однако есть и ограничение по сравнению с "реалом"(здесь игра только словами, в реале-же - полное "мультимедиа" и даже больше).

----------


## Unity

> Ну в этой упомянутой "музыке души" 1 и 3 - всего лишь мрачные "аккорды",вызванные текущим-же настроением. 
> Мне почему-то вспомнился Дон Хуан из произведений Кастанеды, а именно такое занятие "мага", как "демонстрация себя перед Духом". В этом занятии "магу" важно достижение "безупречности" перед Духом(Творцами,Экспериментаторами и проч.). Тут как-бы некое "реалити-шоу" типа "Дом-2". Посты в публичный Интернет-форум как-бы тоже "из этой оперы". 
> Такая вот актерская игра "на публику", только публика неизвестна(сколько их,какие они - можно только гадать, причем представления о публике тоже могут варьироваться, от "мудрых и добрых" до "жестоких чудовищ-Экспериментаторов"). 
> Интересно только, как зависит "игра актеров" от их представлений о публике.
> И как актер может понять, достиг-ли он "безупречности" своей игры, если нет обратной связи с "публикой".  
> Впрочем, здесь, на форуме "публика" может осуществить "обратную связь"(оставить комменты, если будет на то желание). 
> Однако есть и ограничение по сравнению с "реалом"(здесь игра только словами, в реале-же - полное "мультимедиа" и даже больше).


 Если я, – и все мы – были созданы «…Духом» всего лишь для того, дабы забавлять Его, себя оному демонстрируя, страдая на этой сумрачной Земле, – официально, «…Глядя в объектив камеры, посредством которой это Чудовище, эта Мразь, быть может, наблюдаёт свою шоу» – Будь же Ты Проклят, Творец, после своей Земли «…Свободной воли» и её истории, написанной кровью – я иду по Твою душу. Аз выступлю против Тебя, кошмарный Зритель, сама, – либо разыщу Силы, противостоящие Тебе – я найду Сатану, если только существует этот «…Полководец», – либо стану Им, если только окажется, что Он – всего лишь миф, очередная грязная PR-акция «…Светлых сил», пытающихся запугать свою «…Паству»... 
«…Около двадцати пяти миллионов женщин и Детей ежегодно стают жертвами хорошо отлаженной системы торговли людьми», – из вечерних новостей. Таково оно, творенье Бога, мир?.. А эта Сволочь, значит, Главный Сутенёр, – иль, правильнее сказать: Творческий Коллектив под собирательным названием, эта «…Божественная» организация, корпорация?.. Ладно... Война так война...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Если я, – и все мы – были созданы «…Духом» всего лишь для того, дабы забавлять Его, себя оному демонстрируя, страдая на этой сумрачной Земле, – официально, «…Глядя в объектив камеры, посредством которой это Чудовище, эта Мразь, быть может, наблюдаёт свою шоу» – Будь же Ты Проклят, Творец, после своей Земли «…Свободной воли» и её истории, написанной кровью – я иду по Твою душу. Аз выступлю против Тебя, кошмарный Зритель, сама, – либо разыщу Силы, противостоящие Тебе – я найду Сатану, если только существует этот «…Полководец», – либо стану Им, если только окажется, что Он – всего лишь миф, очередная грязная PR-акция «…Светлых сил», пытающихся запугать свою «…Паству»... 
> «…Около двадцати пяти миллионов женщин и Детей ежегодно стают жертвами хорошо отлаженной системы торговли людьми», – из вечерних новостей. Таково оно, творенье Бога, мир?.. А эта Сволочь, значит, Главный Сутенёр, – иль, правильнее сказать: Творческий Коллектив под собирательным названием, эта «…Божественная» организация, корпорация?.. Ладно... Война так война...


 1. Вспомнилось: "Жизнь - театр и люди в нем - актеры". 
Ты сейчас играешь роль добровольного "мученика", сострадающего всем мучениям на Земле.Кстати, недавно пересмотрел старый фантастический фильм "Газонокосильщик", там упоминается что-то вроде "комплекс Христа"(желание спасти весь мир от страданий собственными страданиями). 
Однако, очевидно, что "искупление грехов"(чужих) и "спасение мира" собственными страданиями есть вещь сомнительная. Более того, я считаю эту мысль(Спасение мира ценой собственных страданий) несправедливой,ущербной изначально. Как-бы в первую очередь каждый отвечает сам за себя и уж потом за все остальное.

2. Да и потом, информация о страданиях,бедствиях,катастрофах в первом приближении вызывает некоторое чувство удовлетворения. "Все познается в сравнении", поэтому люди так "падки" на информацию про всякие катастрофы и проч. бедствия. Первая мысль - кто-то может быть в гораздо худшем положении, чем мне сейчас. И это успокаивает.

P.S.
Из пункта 1 следует, что пафос "сострадания всем и вся" вовсе необязателен и, может быть даже вреден.  
А пункт 2 показывает, как можно "использовать" информацию о бедствиях и страданиях в "личных целях".
В итоге опять таки приходим к избитой мысли, что внутреннее состояние - твоя личная территория и там ты можешь "извращаться" как тебе угодно, в том числе и по настроению посылать проклятия предполагаемым Творцам по поводу "несправедливого мироустройства" или более прагматично относиться к информации.
Та-же актерская игра ("демонстрация себя перед Духом") это не есть "развлечение" самого Духа, это, скорее, развлечение самого себя практикующим "магом". 
"Маг",ИМХО, не знает, как обстоит дело "на самом деле", он сам себе домысливает то, что неподвластно познанию.
И сама "Игра" настолько "серьезна" для "мага-актера", насколько серьезно он сам верит в свои домыслы. С этой точки зрения "высшим пилотажем" я-бы считал способность серьезно "поверить" в домыслы (свои или чужие) и поступать так, как будто эти домыслы и есть "Истина в последней инстанции". А затем, по-желанию, "перезагрузить" аксиоматику(то есть набор домыслов, почитаемых за Истину) и действовать уже на основе "нового мировоззрения". То есть, умение "программировать"(и перепрограммировать) себя самого. У Дона Хуана это умение,кажется, называется "смещение Точки Сборки", то есть сознательный переход в состояние "Измененного сознания". Разница только в том, что "точка сборки" в "магии" Дона Хуана - это, скорее, некоторое ощущение(без слов), а "аксиоматика" состояния(при программировании) может быть выражена в словестном(вербальном) виде.

----------


## Римма

Zanuda_ru, интересно про cамопрограммирование и виды "ролей"... А подробнее об этом можешь или ссылку дать? Хочется чего-то такого почитать сейчас)

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Zanuda_ru, интересно про cамопрограммирование и виды "ролей"... А подробнее об этом можешь или ссылку дать? Хочется чего-то такого почитать сейчас)


 К сожалению, кроме тех ссылок, которые приходят в голову и которые помещаю в постах ничего не могу прибавить. Это просто поток мыслей, начиная который, даже сам не знаю, куда он "заведет". 
"Блуждания мыслей", короче. Иногда пытаюсь "опереться" на что-то слышанное, виденное и т.п.
А, кстати, кроме Кастанеды, пришло в голову некоторая система "Турбо-Суслик",например. Там автор, некий Леушкин напрямую называет свою систему Депрограммированием. Информация "проскочила" здесь,на форуме,ссылку-же сам нашел в поисковике. Там автор делает упор именно на Депрограммировании - то есть освобождения головы от уже усвоенного "ментального дерьма".
Да еще некая система "ДЭИР"(Дальнейшее Энерго-информационное Развитие). Когда-то, лет 5 назад приобрел серию брошюрок некоего Дмитрия Верищагина.
Хорошо известно также  сейчас НЛП(Нейро-Лингвистическое Программирование). Правда, тут не помню, что-то читал. Еще эзотерика, некий Авессалом Подводный "Повесть о тонкой семерке", например. Хотя там больший упор на воображение делается(хотя и с элементами систематики). В общем, модель человека, как программируемого устройства(компьютера) несколько размыта. 
А еще очень впечатлили произведения некоего Петра Успенского(например, "Новая модель Вселенной","Психология возможной эволюции человека"). Там описывается "механистичность" человека и способы расширения сознательности как альтернативы "механистичности". Так-же и йога рассматривается с этой точки зрения.

----------


## Римма

Депрограммирование... интересно. В приницпе, Ошо об этом же пишет - депрограммирование с помощью медитаций, очищение и обновление и в принципе отказ от оценок... 

НЛП мне не нравится тем, что там, если я правильно все понимаю, упор в основном на манипулирование другими людьми. Именно поэтому я не хочу его изучать)

Петр Успенский о "механистичности" человека тоже заинтересовал... расширение механистичности.

Спасибо тебе большое за информацию) надо почитать.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Депрограммирование... интересно. В приницпе, Ошо об этом же пишет - депрограммирование с помощью медитаций, очищение и обновление и в принципе отказ от оценок... 
> 
> 2.НЛП мне не нравится тем, что там, если я правильно все понимаю, упор в основном на манипулирование другими людьми. Именно поэтому я не хочу его изучать)
> 
> 3.Петр Успенский о "механистичности" человека тоже заинтересовал... расширение механистичности.
> 
> Спасибо тебе большое за информацию) надо почитать.


 1. Только Леушкин предлагает как-бы экспересс-метод воспользоваться своим подсознанием для той-же цели , но без утомительных медитаций, недоступных большинству. Там он даже утверждает, что поскольку мир един на самом деле, то нет ничего фантастического, например в обмене информации между подсознаниями людей. И на этом основании предлагает "подключиться" к его собственному подсознанию и "скачать" необходимые подпрограммы.
2. Мне тоже не нравятся системы "манипулирования" окружающими. Даже не по этическим соображениям, а просто потому, что мне это не нужно(не интересно). Однако встречал человека, который утверждал, что "бросил курить" по методу НЛП. 
3. Здесь не орасширении "механистичности" идет речь. Согласно учению человек и так "механистичен" более, чем он сам об этом думает. Речь идет о расширении сознательности, и следовательно, сужению "механистичности".
Один тезис запомнился, что наша память хранит только то, что мы воспринимали сознательно, все прочее - теряется. Теперь если попытаться вспомнить события собственной жизни, то можно сказать, что человек поразительно мало запоминает(по крайней мере, что может припомнить), если учесть огромное количество информации, которая "пропускается" от всех рецепторов(зрение и слух, разумеется, в первую очередь). Отсюда и малая роль сознания. Состояние "бодрствования" для обычного человека граничит с состоянием "летаргического сна" или "гипнотического транса". Следовательно, первая цель - увеличить искры(моменты) сознательности. Такова, по-моему мнению, главная мысль, хотя там еще много чего.

----------


## Nord

Уважаемый робот Unity, проблема состоит в том, что вы ничего и никого не любите - без этого здесь делать действительно нечего. Любовь здесь подразумевается в самом широком смысле. Например, даже пресловутое накопительство - его основа так же любовь. Сами по себе богатства не играют никакой роли - важна любовь к накоплению. Посмотрите на богатейших людей Вашего мира - они далеко не всегда расточительны и даже, наоборот - часто весьма прижимисты. То есть они не тратят свои богатства, смысл не в них - смысл в том, что им просто нравится сам процесс получения богатства. То же самое верно и для любого другого явления. Без любви жизнь просто никому ненужный, непродолжительный инцидент. Как мы с Вами хорошо знаем - все обнуляется с приходом смерти: бессмыслены блага земные, хорошие отношения, дивная внешность - все это преходяще.

Более того, ПРЕХОДЯЩЕ АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕ. Потому-то и важен текущий момент - то есть процесс, а не результат. На бесконечности никаких абсолютных результатов достичь невозможно, важно именно преходящее, то-что-сейчас.

Конечно, поверхностно это выглядит как гимн эгоизму - делать приятно исключительно себе, но это не так. Универсум устроен так, что в силу взаимосвязанности всего невозможно бесконечно удовлетворять свое эго без расплаты, поэтому эгоизм совсем не одно и то же, что любовь. Любовь к прочим людям, миру - это не моральный императив. Все намного проще: любовь - это единственный способ жить полно.

С уважением, служба технической поддержки Универсума.

----------


## Unity

В одной из бесчисленных безымянных приток величественной Амазонки сквозь изумрудные лабиринты первозданных джунглей несомое слабой волей течения медленно и бесшумно шло одинокое каноэ. 
– Как устроены наши звукообразующий и слуховой аппарат, – науке подавно прекрасно известно, – тихо молвила Mind, любуясь листвой чуждой взору растительности, нависающей над водой, – однако как устроена система, генерирующая и фиксирующая наши помыслы – столь примитивные и скудные потоки информации, порождаемые нашим жалким, убогим и несказанно ущербным подсознанием, использующие шифр, легенду, символизм известной нам речи, языка, системы ассоциативных привязок меж размытыми субъективными образами объектов, процессов, явлений внешнего мира и вполне конкретными, чёткими, жесткими, недвусмысленными ментальными иероглифами, словами, понятиями, используемые нами для «фрагментации» единого и неделимого прежде континуума реальности на удобные нам «осколки» и «части», обыгрывая взаимоотношения меж которыми, мы и строим свою коммуникацию, общение, кодировку данных посредством выдаваемых нами в определённой последовательности звуков? Как устроена система, использующаяся нами для передачи данных, наших помыслов, соображений и идей?.. Кто или что разработало эту, бесспорно, уникальнейшую технологию беспроводной передачи информации посредством серий распространяемых в окружающем нас воздушном пространстве акустических волн?.. 
– Возможно, это всего лишь плод беспристрастной, совершенно слепой и бездумной эволюции?.. – предположила Soul, прислушиваясь к вою крыльев москитов, их удивительнейшей авионики, заворожено наблюдая за десятками маленьких машин, самоуправляемых летательных аппаратов, роботов, запрограммированных добыть необходимый для завершения своего репродуктивного цикла чужеродный белок, стройматериал для корпусов и электроники их потомства, бьющихся о призрачную, тончайшую вуаль накомарника, обладая настолько скудным и примитивным Разумом, Системой Управления, не позволяющей им Понять: впереди преграда и показания сенсорных систем, свидетельствующих о наличии «потенциальной цели» Ложны. 
– И все мы, в таком случае, – всего лишь бастарды, жалкие, нечистокровные, внебрачные, незаконнорождённые «дети» беспристрастной Вселенной; машины, изготовленные инкубаторной системой матери вследствие исполнения Слепой программы, звериного инстинкта репродукции, самовоспроизведения машин, обеспечивающего вариабельность систем некого энного вида, типа, рода систем?.. – тихо молвила Mind, любуясь проплывающими над головой малахитовыми арками обнявшихся ветвями древ, на ветках которых шумно резвились семейства маленьких серебристо-серых с желто-черными лицами обезьян неизвестной девчонке разновидности, машин-подобий людей, также функционирующих и взаимодействующих меж собой в составе тесной социальной сети, являясь ярчайшими представителями класса групповой робототехники «естественного» происхождения. – И мы для Природы, – таки действительно – Ничто? Всего лишь случайность?..
– Ну что ты хочешь, дабы аз ответила тебе? – безрадостно вздохнула Soul. – На протяжении всей своей сознательной жизни ты непрестанно ищешь ответы на вопрос «…Кто мы есть и для чего существуем, почто были все мы сконструированы» [?], – но у меня нет этих ответов, мне неизвестны они... Могу лишь предположить, что, возможно, нам свой великий «…Смысл» стоит, по крайней мере, попытаться отыскать или «…Создать» самим, не дожидаясь Второго Пришествия, тратя дни свои на массу бессмысленнейших по сути своей вещей...

----------


## Unity

– Создать «…Смысл» непросто... – вздохнула Mind, зачерпывая ладонью стеклянную влагу реки, любуясь диковиной игрой светотени в малахитовой толще мутной, «цветущей» как и у нас, летом порой, воды. 
– Да, наверное, многим бы это показалось глупым, – но... всего лишь новый опыт – любого генезиса, происхождения, – чем не повод продолжать «…Механистическое» своё существование, бытие?.. – заискивающе промурлыкала Soul. – Испытывая новое, познавая больше, беспрестанно вкушая неизведанный прежде Опыт... Быть может, именно для этого и был «…Спущен на воду» механизм под названием «h. sapiens»... Для того, дабы быть Исследователем Земли...  
– И всего лишь «…Для этого», с твоей точки зрения, Природа, – быть может, в лице злобного коллектива Чудовищ, Демиургов и Творцов в соответствии с основоположной гипотезой, возможно, согласно наивным детским теориям всеведущих мудрецов, всего лишь в лице бездушной, слепой, хаотической Программы механистической биологической жизни, якобы вдруг внезапно возникшей на просторах полигона Земли без какого-либо постороннего вмешательства, – огромной цепи, вереницы машин, постоянно строящих иные машины взамен старым, вышедшим из строя системам, беспрестанно усложняя свою конструкцию, свои навыки, возможности, создала людей?.. – вздохнула Mind, прислушиваясь к чуждому слуху, таинственному «…Звучанию» вечерних джунглей. – Лишь для того, дабы мы, жалкие Странники, утратившие память системы, – либо никогда прежде в действительности и не обладающие ей, страждущие на пыльных просторах Земли, «…Черпали новый опыт», учась на своих ошибках, по возможности передавая квинтэссенцию своих познаний своим потомкам?.. Однако Кому это может быть необходимым?.. – изумилась девушка. – Для кого может быть важным весь этот абстрактный поток сенсорной информации?.. Горы, восходы, закаты, моря, звёздные небеса, пещеры, катакомбы, тоннели, города, иные люди, Сеть... Зачем всё это? Зачем во всей этой титанической Системе, окружающей нас, были созданы детали с названием Мы?.. 
– Нечто создало машину для исследования красочных просторов Полигона... – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Для того дабы роботы, повинуясь встроенному в себя программному обеспечению, созидали всё более сложный и прекрасный механистический мир...  
– А также для исследования машиной самой себя и поисков того таинственного «…Нечто», создавшему всех нас, устроившему ад на этой сумрачной Земле... – печально прошептала Mind. 
– Ад?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Быть может, иные люди видят... «…Иную картинку» на своих экранах сознания «…По ту сторону своих хрустальных глаз»? Возможно, в причинах своего выхода из строя в первую очередь повинны сами мы?.. 
– Возможно, некоторые из нас... – неохотно допустила Mind. – Однако нас на данный момент больше всего интересует вопрос, – почему Природа, Система, порождает дефективные образцы, априори неспособные наслаждаться жизнью? Зачем ей Такие машины, беспрестанно страждущие, постоянно испытывающие боль, – и, вследствие этого, безграничную ненависть к своим Творцам и любым иным проявлениям страданий, что, словно бы нарывы покрывают собой наше сообщество?.. 
– На любом сущем конвейере, сколь бы совершенным он ни был, почему-то порой случается Брак... – вздохнула Soul. – Это неизбежно, это издержки технологии, «побочный эффект» Производства жизни...  
– А жаль... – кивнула Mind, глядя в небеса, редкие островки сапфирной бесконечности меж пёстрой изумрудной кровли первозданных, неосквернённых покамест никем лесов. – Такая пустая, столь напрасная трата... Жизни... Материи, энергии, сил, чистого потенциала... Сборочный цех производит не Полноценного белоснежного робота, способного видеть в жизни прекрасное и всячески стремиться к нему, но машину с чёрным лакированным покрытием, сенсоры которой изначально откалиброваны на восприятие Всего Недоброго... Зачем все мы... настолько несхожие меж собой?..

----------


## Unity

– Возможно, дело в манере управления, избранной самой машиной?.. – предположила Soul, поудобнее устраиваясь на днище лодки меж двух походных рюкзаков и тюков с провизией. – Ведь каждая сущая душа ведь самостоятельно творит собственный свой внутренний мир, собственную свою виртуальную реальность «…В Самой Себе», из самой себя... 
– Всё слишком сложно, – и мы не можем постичь Правды... Мы не в состоянии создать интеллектуальную модель и построить описание... Следовательно, пришла пора заканчивать наше странствие на грязных просторах полигона... – сухо подытожила Mind. – Двадцать два года, – это целая вечность... Но, тем не менее, что удалось всем нам установить?.. Существует пространство, – массивная лабораторная колба... Наличествует время, – волновой алгоритм циклического изменения состояния систем, с коих состоит пространство – начиная от атомов и заканчивая прецессиями равноденствий... Наличествуют «острова» материи в «океанах» вакуума, – и это Лаборатории, это чудовищные Полигоны, «населённые» машинами... Мельчайшие наниты, микроорганизмы, производят первичную переработку, преобразование безжизненных прежде веществ, машины класса «растительная жизнь» довершают этот цикл, – механизмы классов «животные» вновь преобразуют в себе материю, созидая всё более сложные конструктивные формы роботов... Машины подбирают на просторах окружающей среды «детали», – безжизненные специфические химические соединения – и созидают с них свои подобия... – У Mind перехватило дух. – Гениальное Производство, Колоссальные Производственные Линии, Конвейеры, Сборочные Цехи окружают нас со всех сторон, Soul, – и сами мы – машины... Возможно, самые сложные из всех известных «на» Земле... – Mind покачала головой. – Мне становится дурно и страшно, каждый раз, когда я поутру вынужденно, вследствие безжалостной воли управляющих мной, никчёмной марионеткой, душой, программ, открываю глаза... И вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз, вижу, слышу, всячески воспринимаю это колоссальное Биение Сердца Мира, – всех этих ритмически-функционирующих машин, ведомых своими программами... Меня пугает эта Фабрика, смысла существования и действия которой аз не понимаю...  
– Жаждешь уснуть и не проснуться?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Жажду сменить «…Заставку на экране», – любой ценой, – печально вздохнула девчонка. – Жажду постичь смысл функционирования Всей Этой Системы, колоссального Завода, выпускающего робота, обслуживающегося машинами, мнящими себя «…Волшебными людьми»... Жажду постичь Правду относительно смысла создания самой себя, – и всех тех, что когда-либо становились мне небезразличными на этой сумрачной Земле, в недрах этого чудовищного комплекса, созданного на просторах мёртвой прежде скалы... Кроме того, – вздохнула Mind, – жизнь в городе, – это не жизнь вообще... Бетонные скалы, гарь с труб всех этих чёртовых автомобилей, дымящих башен заводов... Мерзость... Убогость... Безжизненность... Серость... Полумёртвые лица людей-незнакомцев на улицах... Всё это ужасно, Soul, – боюсь, я не выдержу Здесь и тех двух недель до Бегства...  
– Считаешь каждую секунду до старта своей «нелегальной» Экспедиции в иные гипотетические пространства бытия?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. – И тебе не страшно?.. 
– Страшно не знать правды, будучи всего лишь жалким животным, автоматом, роботом, станком,  приспособлением, механизмом, агрегатом, установкой, устройством, приводимым в движение лишь единственно набором жалких первичных примитивных инстинктивных программ «…Поесть, попить, поспать»... Чёрт подери, – так поступают все машины на протяжении миллиардов лет – и что доброго в этом?.. Нет, Soul, – мы пойдём дальше – мы превзойдём свою механистичность, мы сознательно, предумышленно, обдуманно свершим то, на что неспособна машина!.. Мы взломаем программу «…Самосохранения», – мы взглянём на «…Изнанку бытия» – если только все эти таинственные «…Технологические пространства» в действительности существуют!.. Писатели приключенческих романов описывали в своих величественных произведениях путешествия в неизвестные края, – но кто бы мог подумать, что и сами мы когда-либо лично займём места их персонажей!..

----------


## Unity

– Но ведь всё столь привычное, безопасное и знакомое навсегда останется позади, – лукаво усмехнулась Soul, прищурив глаза. – Тебе действительно не страшно покидать родную гавань и прежде знакомые края в поисках призрачного, эфемерного своего Эльдорадо, мест, где существа обладают Большими Познаниями?..
– Просто интересно, – вдёрнула брови Mind. – Лишь Движение может обеспечить Развитие, – гласит текст программ – и я с ним согласна, что бывает редко. На этот раз Программа права, – годами оставаться на месте, будучи прикованной к своей проклятой норе в толщи монолита мрачного серого железобетонного муравейника – это ад... В своей стране больше «…Нечего ловить»... В своём городе... В окружении прежних душ, упрямо настаивающих на том, что механистический «…Образ жизни» добропорядочной машины, – это единственный легитимный образ жизни вообще и роботу не стоит стремится Познать Себя, свою конструкцию, расширять горизонты своих познаний устройства Всей Системы, разыскивая подспудно своих жестоких и злобных Создателей-творцов... Помнится, мудрые души говорили, что человек создан охотником, странником, – живым, активным, любопытным, подвижным существом – но во «…Что» превратил нас Город, Soul, за эти два проклятых десятилетия обитания в нём?.. В жалких, дефективных уродцев, неспособных самостоятельно выжить «…На Природе», на просторах Того, что и произвело на свет непосредственных наших предков, беспрестанно силящихся выполнить программу «…Найти свою любовь и стать счастливыми», не осознавая даже, что программа эта, – равно как и многие прочие управляющие нами алгоритмы – иррациональна, порочна и ложна?.. И это называется «эволюция»?.. Скорее, напоминает деградацию, инволюцию, упадок, угасание... Сколько миллиардов людей на Земле страдают от депрессии, порождённой Противоестественным оседлым, растительным «…Образом существания», полученными нами в наследство от не менее депрессивных предков, подавно утративших свой смысл жизни, доживающих век свой словно животные, роботы с погасшими глазами, по инерции?.. Вот почему жизнь не представляет ценности в моих глазах... – тихо молвила Mind. – Так, всего лишь Гниение, кое люди всячески пытаются как-либо Оправдать, пытаясь придумать себя кои-то Развлечения, – лишь бы не сталкиваться с правдой жизни – серостью до боли однообразных дней, абсурдностью коллективного сосуществования сотен тысяч совершенно безразличных друг к другу и даже порой злонамеренных Незнакомцев, подавляющим чувством безысходности, преследующей нас словно тень каждый сущий день... Я устала от всего этого, – и не вижу никакого выхода, никакой иной Альтернативы гибели, самоликвидации... Нет более Дикого Запада, никто не более не является первопроходцем Австралии, Африка также подавно нанесена на карты... Кроме того, живые путешествия в принципе больше не интересуют никого... Суррогатом движению, Протезом новых впечатлений стала Сеть, возлюбленный нами Интернет... Однако и он, – всего лишь Подделка, эрзац, жалкая фальшивка, заменитель Отсутствующей либо Неполноценной, естественным образом, в силу исполнения «анимирующих» и «одухотворяющих» нас программ, не удовлетворяющей нас реальной жизни... Человек запрограммирован стремиться к Большему, – высшим познаниям, новым местам, неизведанному прежде опыту – но современный Город, – жуткое исчадие Цивилизации, парализует нас, «отрубая», иносказательно, наши ноги, ломая наши крылья, приковывая нас самыми надёжными в мире цепями «веры» в ложь к своим мертвецким фамильным склепам-домам...  
– И притворяться «…Живой», как это делают миллионы твоих собратьев, подавляя в себе свою боль, напяливая на себя гиеньи маски-улыбки, ты не считаешь правильным?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– А смысл?.. Я уже давно мертва, – с тех самых пор, как началось моё «…Свободное плавание» после школы... Да и школа была, признаться, не сахар... Лишь темнота, – и не видать рассвета... 
– Что же далее?..
– Это мы И Выясним, – после смерти. 
– Но ведь гибель, – это также... своего рода Странствие...

----------


## Unity

– Верно, – оживилась Mind, – последняя возможность что-либо изменить, куда-либо переместиться, увидеть новые места... Последнее отчаянное, решительное действие... Побег из своей сумрачной тюрьмы...  
– Если только после смерти что-либо уцелеет от прежних нас, оснащённое сенсорными системами... – усмехнулась Soul, прислушиваясь к пению бесчисленных птиц, незримых среди малахитовой листы, украшенной бесчисленными огромными, непривычными взору цветами. 
– Однако если твоя жизнь, – не живой сценарий к приключенческому фильму – зачем, право, и впредь продолжать своё тление, полусмерть, полу-жизнь?.. Чего ради довольствоваться чем-то тщетным и безвкусным?.. – поинтересовалась Mind. – Для чего беспрестанно лгать самой себе, что жизнь «…Осмысленна», – если это доподлинно Не Так?.. Я не хочу больше Лгать. Самой себе, иным... Жизнь абсурдна... Она, – словно концлагерь, гетто... Уж лучше смерть, нежели продолжение такого существования... Считаю дни до конца, Soul, – считаю мгновенья, секунды... Мы, – Сценаристы своей жизни, своего курса Здесь, своей Здесь игры – но если ничего живого больше в нашей жизни нет, – пора сматывать удочки и рвать когти отсюда... Зачем напрасно мучиться Здесь, – нам что, за это кто-то платит?.. Поверь, Soul, – в страдании в действительности Нет ни малейшего смысла – это всего лишь своего рода знак, что пора изменять траекторию своего движения...
– Тем не менее, СУ почему-то осуждается многими людьми... – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Смотря какие предпосылки, вдохновляющие людей к нему, – пожала плечами Mind. – Импульсивный СУ, – это таки действительно нечто странное – СУ же во имя Познания Правды, постижения Истины, планируемый на протяжении всей своей предшествующей сознательной жизни, – это явление принципиально иного порядка... 
– Тем не менее, страх в ключе всего, – печально молвила Soul. – Нежелание заниматься тем, к чему тебя насильно склоняет та или иная программа... 
– Самая субъективно-занятная на Земле программа взаимодействия с иной душой, создания пары, приглашения в мир детей и прочее, – нечто неосуществимое для дефективных особей – и я не вижу ни малейшего смысла пытаться «…Доказать» кому-либо, что и уродцы «…Достойны жизни». Нет, это не так, Soul. Мы ошибки, – а их стоит исправлять, а не устраивать печальный фарс с «…Выживанием повреждённой особи»... Если калеке недоступна жизнь, – что ж, стоит, по крайней мере, попытаться разыскать познания – почему повреждённой машиной в этой сумрачной жизни стали мы, – разыскать Познания, что позволят Понять принципиальные причины существование в мире дефективных существ – что, быть может, дозволят Изменить Себя, – и помочь измениться иным... Как видишь, – это, скорее, философская миссия, своего рода «…Крестовый поход» – на сей раз не против злобных сарацин, – но против собственного своего Невежества, ущербности, неспособности Постичь сущность Жизни... 
– Быть может, после смерти не будет ровным счётом ничего... – зловеще усмехнулась Soul. 
– Быть может, возможно, может так статься, – на деле же – смерть, – всё ещё Terra Incognita для нас, жалких и несведущих машин-людей... – торжественно молвила Mind. – Если тебя устраивает роль невежественного животного, не осознающего даже принципов функционирования управляющих ним программ, – «…Счастливо оставаться» в своём мире мерной, ритмичной, цикличной, приступообразной Душевной Боли. С некоторых же из нас, – достаточно. Полно с нас этой Антиутопии, – мы отправимся на поиски Ещё Более Страшного Места – но что в действительности мы Там найдём или нет, – покажет Опыт. – Mind перевела дыхание, беря в руку весло, упираясь коленом в днище лодки, размеренными, аккуратными гребками по обе стороны борта подгоняя жалкое судёнышко к берегу.

----------


## Unity

– На протяжении многих лет, обладая воистину колоссальным, беспрестанно увеличивающимся объёмом научных знаний, величайшие умы человечества всё ещё неспособны даже приблизиться к созданию Искусственной «Жизни», – то есть безупречной, полностью автоматической, самоуправляемой, саморазвивающейся Машины, способной самостоятельно строить, собирать, монтировать свои копии, подобия, аналогии из подручного материала, расширяя ареал своего существования, руководствуясь волей хитроумных алгоритмов, заложенных в свою память Создателями, будучи покорной и безропотной рабой программ, задающих вектор поведения механистической её системе управления, душе машины... – печально молвила Mind, наблюдая за огромным чёрным пауком, созидающим ловчую свою сеть меж ветвей древ на пути каноэ. – Задумайся же всего лишь на мгновение, Soul, – что создало восьминогого охотника, ткущего свою западню пред нами? Что снабдило эту примитивную машину программами, содержащими в себе готовый чертеж паутины? Что дало ему Знания, – Как Именно строить свою сеть? Что дало машине генератор органического пластика, строительного материала паутины? Что снабдило её программами, побуждающими машину атаковать свою жертву, пленяя, убивая, поглощая её?.. 
Soul молча пожала плечами:
– Не ведаю, право, – да, я лишена познаний данного характера, я невежественна и темна... 
– По крайней мере, ты не боишься признаться в том, что умственно отстала!.. – торжественно молвила Mind, нарочно разрывая веслом призрачную преграду, пугая строителя удивительнейшей шелковой ловушки из биополимерного пластика. – Ты не знаешь, – и признаёшь, что вследствие этого – ты не вполне человек, но всего лишь глупая мартышка, недочеловек, убожество, не понимающее сущности устройства окружающих её систем, – низменных и примитивных, не говоря уж о себе самой и Том, что создало тебя, жалкую глупую марионетку, пустоголовую, тем не менее крайне Эгоистическую куклу, самозабвенно и безосновательно почитающую себя чем-то «…Достойным» права на существование... 
– Может быть, ты перегибаешь палку?.. – несмело предположила Soul, бережно подбирая карабкающегося по борту лодки паука. – Ты возвела неведенье, Врождённое, предопределённое, Запрограммированное свойство систем, в ранг своего рода преступления, – и теперь инкриминируешь его всем подряд – хотя иным душам, бесспорно, и самим неприятен ужасный тот факт, что они, – словно бы узники колоссальной психиатрической клиники, в коей все сущие пациенты сражены ретроградной амнезией, разом превратившей их в полоумных детей, годами блуждающих меж трёх сосен, умирающих, так и не сумев постичь себя... 
– Да, наверное... – вздохнула Mind, любуясь пауком, неспешно перемещающимся по ладони своей визави. – Тем не менее, моё неведенье больно ранит меня, – ранит Смертельно – и теперь аз больше не желаю жить, пожизненно будучи всего лишь жалким животным, роботом, машиной, не ведающей ни самой себя, ни Систем, сконструировавших всех нас, душ, управляющих систем, меня и тебя, ещё одну, миллиардную вариацию базовой концепции, ни причин и смысла своего создания... Невозможно назвать себя «разумной», Soul, – если ты не Знаешь... Неведенье, – равно как и уродство – тяжелейший врождённый дефект, грязный изъян и омерзительный порок... С этим не живут, – с этим Гниют и медленно умирают, галлюцинируя о якобы «…Полноценной» и нормальной жизни...  
– Однако, быть может, Те, что создали всех нас, предумышленно создали всех нас невежественными?.. – предположила Soul, бережно возвращая хищное членистоногое на просторы его родной стихии, пересаживая его на проносящуюся неподалёку от каноэ ветвь. – Возможно, для того, дабы нас испытать... 
– После всех этих испытаний кое-кто получит по зубам... – зло прошипела Mind. – И это будет всего лишь Начало... Никто не вправе надругаться над душой, – даже её [непосредственный] Создатель...

----------


## Unity

– Всего лишь потому, что ты, иносказательно, только что издала такой указ?.. – рассмеялась Soul. – Кукловоды вольны вытворять со своими игрушками что угодно, – и никто не сможет остановить этих Чудовищ... Им, похоже, всё равно, что причиняют их марионетки друг дружке... Фактически, скорее всего, Их интересуют как раз именно насилие, – нестандартное, к счастью, поведенческие акты для людей... Что может противопоставить глупый, несведущий человек, творение, Насильственности своих чудовищных Творцов?.. Лишь оглянись вокруг, о, жрица Культа науки, технологий и Знаний!.. Простейшие, бактерии, вирусы, – всё это нанотехнология в полном значении этих слов – тем не менее, люди неспособны её воспроизвести в лабораторных условиях!.. Мы всё ещё не умеем создавать функционирующие машины из отдельных атомов, – между тем, это всего лишь жалкий пример, всего лишь Демонстрация подлинных возможностей наших Создателей – ведь мир наномашин, населяющих нашу биосферу, – всего лишь первый шаг Их творчества, Их созидания Экосистемы!.. Они пошли дальше, – и создали растительность, животных и людей – тысячекратно более сложные машины...  
– Таким образом, человек, – ведь грязная, жалкая, безмозглая лабораторная мышь, благодаря функционированию программы эго почитающая себя «…Премудрой» и «…Знающей всё, что ей “положено” знать» для того, дабы хорошим роботом, удовлетворяющим Запрос своих Творцов – и удел её, – смиренно страдать в своём стеклянном боксе, дожидаясь смерти, поломки, вывода из эксплуатации?.. – устало молвила Mind, подводя свою ладью к илистому берегу. – Полагаю, многие ныне раздуваются от гордости, осознавая свою воистину великую, славную участь тестового образца на предметном стекле полигона меж двумя бесконечностями неба и земли, – тем не менее, далеко Не все из нас таковы... Не все из нас могут простить своим Творцам Унижение от своего создания...
– Унижение?.. – изумилась Soul, широко распахнув глаза, пытливо глядя на свою знакомку. – Но, право... В чём же заключается оно?.. 
– Мы, – подлежащие сущности по отношению к Ним... Мы рабы... Мы угнетённый класс, рано ли, поздно ли, движущийся к... 
– Революции?.. – подсказала Soul. 
– Повторюсь: безумие выступать против многократно более мощной Силы... – задумчиво молвила Mind, выбрасывая рюкзаки с провизией и снаряжением на берег. – Согласно всем канонам воинского искусства, противостоять Чудовищам, породивших нас в качестве популяции подопытных зверьков, стоит лишь партизанскими методами... Карлос Маригелла был отцом-идеологом городской герильи, усматривая в качестве своих врагов обезумевших от своей власти властителей, – теперь же тем, что умнее нас, похоже, пришло время разрабатывать герилью Для Двух Миров, видя в качестве своей Цели и Врага чудовищ, создавших нас, обладающих сознанием, способных мыслить в качестве своих марионеток, кукол, игрушек, подопытных мышей... Но даже мыши умеют кусаться, – даже мышь мечтает истребить всех, метафорически, Кошек как биологический вид... 
– Может ли, метафорически, ребёнок навредить взрослому?.. – усмехнулась Soul, выбираясь следом за своей знакомкой на берег, покачиваясь после многочасового сплава по реке. 
– Ребёнок может многое... – зло прошептала Mind. – Например, перерезать горло спящему, иносказательно, Взрослому, отравить его, удушить проволочной удавкой, похитить у него Оружие и застрелить его, испортить ему машину, спровоцировав аварию... Существуют тысячи способов остановить «…Беспредел» со стороны своих Создателей, – ведь и Они смертны, уверена – хотя, стоит полагать, куда более долговечны и мощно-устроены... 
– Но что же выступает мотивом данного поступка? – грустно молвила Soul. – Агрессии против своих предположительных Творцов?..  
– Жажда отомстить, – за то, что Мои Создатели явили моему взору Неидеальный Мир... Войны, недуги, голод, безумие, бессознательность, насильственность, торговлю людьми, – и прочие оттенки ненависти, гнева и боли... Они жаждали увидеть «…Автоматический» мир, управляющийся «…Сам собой», произвольно, – не имея в себе никаких иных законов, кроме фундаментальных постулатов физики?.. Что ж, Они увидели то, что желали... И мы увидели, – и мы в бешенстве, Soul... Если «…Свобода» таки действительно являет нам истинное лицо индивидуума, души...

----------


## Unity

– ...Лучше бы все мы жили в несвободном мире?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
Mind лишь молча покачала головой:
– Их Эксперимент уродлив... Ничего более чудовищного аз не могу и вообразить... Живая материя, атакующая, притесняющая, насилующая и уничтожающая иную живую материю... Машины, разрушающие иные машины и предумышленно вводящие их системы управления в неоптимальное состояние страданий с целью их покорить, поработить, сделать зависимыми и покорными своей воле... Это мерзко, Soul... Это грязь... Аз постигла, – что есть жизнь... Напрасная боль, бессмысленное мучение... Теперь же я смогу постичь, что есть «…Радость», лишь сплясав на костях своих Творцов, – или что там у них вместо костей, опорных балок и несущих конструкций своей системы – как бы именно сами эти Звери не относились к подобному моему к Ним отношению... Если я Их потомок, дочь, – что ж, лучше предпочту быть Сиротой – нежели быть осквернённой родственными узами с такими Гениальными Учёными, – и такими Тварями, из чистого любопытства устроившими Ад... Быть может, «…Виртуальный», «…Невзаправдашний», «…Игровой» с Их точки зрения, – но «…Кажущийся» вполне реальным для всех тех невольных жертв их Зверств... 
Soul вяло поаплодировала:
– И что дальше, о, восставшая против «…Беспредела» своих ненавистных Творцов?.. Отрицающая боль, насилие, кровавые вакханалии и убийства в качестве своего рода основной «…Пряности» бытия?..  
– Теперь на мне нет, иносказательно, рамок и цепей, сковывающих прочих моих исправных собратьев, предпочитающих «…Не замечать» Зверства своих Создателей, сотворённых на Земле руками Их творений... Да, уверена, – наши Создатели столь же уродливы в моральном плане, сколь и деяния, совершаемые их Детьми Здесь, на этой проклятой планете... Мир един, Soul, – он не делится на «…Добро и зло», «…Бога и Антихриста» – за всё, происходящее в Этой чёрной дыре несёт ответственность единая «…Сила», – разыскать которую и найти способ выступить против изуверств которой я и жажду теперь – и пускай даже мне это будет стоить жизни и души... Наши Демиурги, – нечто похуже немцев, созидающих свои уродливые концлагеря – и всякое мыслящее существо, имхо, всенепременно, рано ли, поздно ли, выступит Против этой мерзкой Силы, наивно полагающей, что великие Знания позволят Ей вечно [безнаказанно] вершить своё великое, безграничное Зло... 
– Отправляясь на Тот свет с такими помыслами, – не опасаешься ли ты угодить, в лучшем случае, за решетку?.. – лукаво усмехаясь, молвила Soul. 
– По-твоему, Происходящее на Земле, – нормально?.. – тихо молвила Mind, хищно сверкнув глазами. – Здесь царит мир, разум, справедливость, гармония и любовь?.. Увы... Следственно, Силы, ответственные за теперешний «…Мировой порядок» должны быть Убиты, Сокрушены. Переговоры с Террористами неуместны. Пощады Им не будет... – Mind покачала головой. - Знаешь, – прежде я никогда не могла понять и уж, тем более, одобрить действия террористов, убивающих сотни ни в чём неповинных людей «…За свои идеи» – теперь же, заместив в своих вычислениях переменную «…Иноверцы, захватчики, идеологические враги» на «…Наши Создатели, позволившие на Земле тысячелетьями вершиться Злу»... Всё внезапно стало на свои места!.. Я сумела постичь ещё одну, неясную мне прежде Грань Бытия!.. Смертный Бой против Чудовищ!.. – Mind невидящим взглядом посмотрела «сквозь» свою визави. – Если ты ненавидишь кого-то Настолько сильно, что мечтаешь сломать ему каждый сустав, раздробить при полном сознании ему каждую сущую кость в тысячу осколков, вскрыть ему рёбра, разорвав его плость, раздушив его сердце в груди, превратив его тело в кровавое месиво, нанося ему тысячи ударов вновь и вновь, сгоняя годами копимую ярость, ненависть и агрессию!.. О, да!.. Теперь я смогла «…Понять» Террористов всех сущих времён... Ими движет зашкаливающая ненависть к Объекту своей ненависти... А на войне, как известно, «…Все средства хороши», – даже взрывчатка и подлый, коварный теракт в нужном месте в важный миг... Да, – мне Неясно, как можно избирать в качестве цели иных людей – однако если представить на месте Цели своих Создателей-творцов, – всё становится кристально-ясным. Найти и уничтожить. Любой ценой... После всего того, чему Они Позволили свершиться на Земле, – им не может быть пощады... Кто мог защитить жертв насилия во все сущие века, кто мог уберечь их от Зла, «…Инструмента Эволюции», созданного этими Чудовищами и врученного в лапы-руки умственно-отсталых людей, «…Вершащих историю»?.. Теперь конец. Мира не будет. Зло должно быть уничтожено, искоренено, – сколь бы «…Высокими мотивами» не руководствовалось оно в своих чудовищных Экспериментах...

----------


## Unity

> 1. Вспомнилось: "Жизнь - театр и люди в нем - актеры". 
> Ты сейчас играешь роль добровольного "мученика", сострадающего всем мучениям на Земле.Кстати, недавно пересмотрел старый фантастический фильм "Газонокосильщик", там упоминается что-то вроде "комплекс Христа"(желание спасти весь мир от страданий собственными страданиями). 
> Однако, очевидно, что "искупление грехов"(чужих) и "спасение мира" собственными страданиями есть вещь сомнительная. Более того, я считаю эту мысль(Спасение мира ценой собственных страданий) несправедливой,ущербной изначально. Как-бы в первую очередь каждый отвечает сам за себя и уж потом за все остальное.
> 
> 2. Да и потом, информация о страданиях,бедствиях,катастрофах в первом приближении вызывает некоторое чувство удовлетворения. "Все познается в сравнении", поэтому люди так "падки" на информацию про всякие катастрофы и проч. бедствия. Первая мысль - кто-то может быть в гораздо худшем положении, чем мне сейчас. И это успокаивает.


 Жизнь актёров и актрис, – бессмысленна, напрасна и тщетна – по крайней мере, в драматических амплуа... Знаю по собственному своему опыту, – поэтому – «…Увольняюсь», громко хлопнув дверью. 

У меня же известия о ужасах, происходящих в мире, вызывают всего лишь безграничную ярость... К примеру, гражданская война в Ливии, – ежедневно гибнут люди, страдают мирные жители – и всё из-за своих безумных «…Идей» и жажды добраться «…До руля», обеспечив Лично Себе основные выгоды и блага!.. Обезьянья стая стремится свергнуть прежнего вожака, альфа-самца!.. Какое детство, право!.. Почему только они не могут жить Сознательно, мирно, в спокойствие, с музыкой, творчеством, в любви?.. Далее, – беспрестанная социальная напряженность на Пакистано-индийской границе, сопровождающаяся терактами, Голод в девятнадцати африканских республиках с сотнями жертв каждый день... И это, – мир... 
«…Единство», к которому все мы волей-неволей сопричастны, – естественно, происходящее в мире, так ли, иначе, напрямую влияет и на самочувствие всех нас – мне, к примеру, скверно понимать, что «…Треть человечества постоянно испытывает неразрешимые сложности с продовольствием и питьевой водой» (с сайта ООН)... Поэтому Аз ненавижу наш сумрачный мир, – ведь понимаю, что изменить его в скором времени не сможет никто и ничто, за исключением, разве что, Армагеддона... Я знаю, что в нём страдают иные люди, – иные Частицы Меня – поэтому аз не могу притвориться олигофренкой, живущей лишь единственно собственным своим эго и заботой о состоянии себя... 



> Та-же актерская игра ("демонстрация себя перед Духом") это не есть "развлечение" самого Духа, это, скорее, развлечение самого себя практикующим "магом".


 «…То, что в грязную эпоху тёмного средневековья носило имя “магии”, в наши просвещённые дни почитают Наукой», – вольная интерпретация ла Вея. 
Поэтому, достопочтенный мсье, мне не совсем ясна... кхм-кхм... «…Логика» Кастанеды... О чём в принципе повествует он на страницах своих книг?.. 
Жизнь, процесс эксплуатации, существует всего лишь для забавы самой машины?.. 



> И сама "Игра" настолько "серьезна" для "мага-актера", насколько серьезно он сам верит в свои домыслы. С этой точки зрения "высшим пилотажем" я-бы считал способность серьезно "поверить" в домыслы (свои или чужие) и поступать так, как будто эти домыслы и есть "Истина в последней инстанции". А затем, по-желанию, "перезагрузить" аксиоматику(то есть набор домыслов, почитаемых за Истину) и действовать уже на основе "нового мировоззрения".


 При всём уважении, сэр: «…Новое мировоззрение» не может родиться при наличии Прежнего мира. Новое отношение к древним зверствам не может быть сформировано собственного самоуспокоения ради, – ведь это был бы всего лишь жалкий, грязный, наивный самообман. Сколько ни повторяй, – «…Мир – утопия», – это ведь не станет правдой...

----------


## Unity

> Депрограммирование... интересно. В приницпе, Ошо об этом же пишет - депрограммирование с помощью медитаций, очищение и обновление и в принципе отказ от оценок...


 Но ведь Ошо утверждал, что «…Удаление» прежних программ необходимо всего лишь для того, дабы... В машину вскоре «естественным образом» были установлены Новые Программы!.. ^_^ 
Как там у него?.. «…Не разрушив старое, – не построим новое» – а это как раз то, о чём не раз повествовал наш «…Гость с Нордической Внешностью», – замена одних алгоритмов на другие – что в принципе не меняет ничего... Человек был машиной, – и остаётся ею – даже с «…Обновлённым» программным обеспечением. «H. sapiens» изменяет программу, меняется исполняемая им в жизни функция, – но душа – по-прежнему, – всё то же Исполнительное устройство на просторах Полигона, не ведающее Правды... 



> 1. Только Леушкин предлагает как-бы экспересс-метод воспользоваться своим подсознанием для той-же цели , но без утомительных медитаций, недоступных большинству.


 Медитация недоступна, утомляет? Разве?.. ^_^ Имхо, ничего более Лёгкого, Естественного и Приятного, чем она, в мире нет, – сложно всего лишь в самом начале, когда машина осознаёт – насколько примитивно и плоско устроен её механистический разум, «…Обречённый» и запрограммированный «…Описывать» и «…Комментировать» поток входящей информации с внешних сенсорных систем, – и насколько низменна человечья душа, система управления – и сколь убоги исполняемые ею функции... 
Новорождённый ребёнок, – медитирует – равно как и взрослый в редкие моменты «пробуждённости», т.н. «сатори», либо попав в опасность, требующую максимальную концентрацию ресурсов сознания...



> Уважаемый робот Unity, проблема состоит в том, что вы ничего и никого не любите - без этого здесь делать действительно нечего. Любовь здесь подразумевается в самом широком смысле. Например, даже пресловутое накопительство - его основа так же любовь. Сами по себе богатства не играют никакой роли - важна любовь к накоплению. Посмотрите на богатейших людей Вашего мира - они далеко не всегда расточительны и даже, наоборот - часто весьма прижимисты. То есть они не тратят свои богатства, смысл не в них - смысл в том, что им просто нравится сам процесс получения богатства. То же самое верно и для любого другого явления. Без любви жизнь просто никому ненужный, непродолжительный инцидент. Как мы с Вами хорошо знаем - все обнуляется с приходом смерти: бессмыслены блага земные, хорошие отношения, дивная внешность - все это преходяще.


 Вам прекрасно известно, что Unity создала себе целых несколько, иносказательно, культов, – аз без ума от красоты – безупречной, идеальной, совершенной, Манекенной... Аз испытываю воистину экстатическое блаженство, Постигая устройство и Смысл тех или иных механистических систем, наличествующих в нашем мире, – будь то механизмы тела, будь то механизмы психики, т.н. души... Аз боготворю Природу, – по крайней мере, виды, пейзажи, ландшафты – а не Зверский, Животный принцип «…Хищника и Жертвы», где сильный беспрестанно подавляет, притесняет, убивает и поглощает слабейших... Несомненно, – в этой концепции – Все наши Творцы, – Они выложились в ней по полной!.. «…Убей, – или будь убитой»... «…Познавай и экспериментируй, – либо будь подопытным образцом»... Хищник и жертва, Исследователь и подопытные... 
И именно жажда постичь Больше и движет меня ныне, словно бы шахматную фигурку, жалкую бесправную пешку, к, иносказательно, «…Краю» игровой доски, – быть может, меня уничтожат по пути, возможно, пешка станет ферзем... Я не знаю... Единственное, что мне известно, это то, что всегда Стоит Двигаться за горизонт, – стоя на месте – ничего не достичь... 



> Более того, ПРЕХОДЯЩЕ АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕ. Потому-то и важен текущий момент - то есть процесс, а не результат. На бесконечности никаких абсолютных результатов достичь невозможно, важно именно преходящее, то-что-сейчас.


 Настоящее Unity, моя реальность, – это всего лишь, аллегорически, «…Домашний арест» длиною в шесть лет... Подобным процессом аз сыта предельно... Таким образом, СУ, – всего лишь намеренье подкорректировать Процесс, Происходящее – сменить его на что угодно... 



> Конечно, поверхностно это выглядит как гимн эгоизму - делать приятно исключительно себе, но это не так. Универсум устроен так, что в силу взаимосвязанности всего невозможно бесконечно удовлетворять свое эго без расплаты, поэтому эгоизм совсем не одно и то же, что любовь. Любовь к прочим людям, миру - это не моральный императив. Все намного проще: любовь - это единственный способ жить полно.


 Несомненно, бесспорно... Вот только Аномальным особям «не светит» кого-либо полюбить... ^_^ Следственно, дальнейшая жизнь без смысла, без цели, – всего лишь Огромная Ошибка...

----------


## Unity

– Что есть все мы, люди?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по хрустальной обзорной площадке башен Петронас, любуясь «живым», подвижным механизмом города, лежащего у её ног. – Сложнейшие машины, «бытовая техника» иль, правильнее сказать: техника самого бытия класса hi-end, последнего поколения, основанная на электричестве и электронике, приводящей в движение двигатели мышц, позиционирующих механистические наши тела в пространстве, оснащённая электронной же системой управления, так называемой душой, производящей вычисления, планирующей курс, траекторию и динамику движений системы в перспективе времён... Мы самоуправляемые, автоматические, саморазвивающиеся машины, роботы, андроиды из композитов «естественного» происхождения и гибких, эластических органических пластмасс, созданные на основе возвышенной, «божественной» молекулярной биотехнологии, нанотехнологии, наивысшей математики и головокружительно-сложного, умопомрачительно-тонкого, виртуозного программирования, позволившего создать уникальное программное обеспечение и алгоритмы, управляющие самой прекрасной из всех во всей известной Вселенной операционной системой под названием «…Душа»... 
– Да, несомненно, человек, – величайшее произведение искусства незримых и нам неизвестных Сил... – промурлыкала Soul, испивая сверкающий в свете Солнца кристально-чистый изумрудный абсент, тотчас же запивая опаляющий изнутри малахитовый нектар соком манго. – По всей вероятности, над созданием концепции индивидуализированных единиц, автономных интеллектуальных агентов роя под названием социум наши незримые Творцы трудились сотни лет... Может быть, даже тысячелетья, – прежде чем с конвейеров корпорации «…Природа», с производственных мощностей её филии, расположенной на Полигоне под названием Земля сошли первые опытные образцы, первые прототипы современных людей... 
– Быть может, человек был создан сразу, без каких-либо предшествующих моделей, – предположила Mind, – либо оные ранние подопытные популяции машин были предумышленно истреблены, – и именно поэтому всё ещё не найдены «…Отсутствующие звенья» эволюции меж классическими приматами и первыми людьми?..
– То есть, Некто просто сбросили на Землю отряд первых кукол, молвив им на прощанье: – «…Плодитесь и размножайтесь»?.. – изумилась Soul.
– Как бы там ни было, – всё современное население Полигона произошло всего лишь от нескольких первичных генетических предков. – вздохнула Mind. – Что наталкивает на Весьма Неприятные выводы, Soul. Наличествовали первые немногочисленные прототипы, – и То, что сконструировало их, на протяжении некого энного времени – иль, быть может, даже до сих пор, – заботилось о том, дабы Юный вид по глупости своей и изначальной малочисленности не вымер, пав жертвой близкородственных браков, кровосмешения, голода, хищников, эпидемий... «…Сама бы собой» столь сложная техника, как мы, не могла бы возникнуть, имхо, – ибо ничто сложное, вопреки популярной наивной детской фантазии, не возникает «…Самостоятельно», в обход всех известных законов химии и термодинамики – для формирования оного необходимо сознательно приложить планомерные, целенаправленные усилия, энергию, время, – имея пред собой некую энную цель, действуя неспешно, сознательно, возможно, даже методом ошибок и проб... – Mind страдальчески взглянула Soul в глаза. – И вот, прототипы породили целый вид... Полюбуйся же, Soul, тем, что видишь пред собой!.. Мы, – машины, не осознающие собственной своей конструкции, не ведающие языка программирования, на котором написаны управляющие нами алгоритмы, скрипты, программы; мы не ведаем, как именно в наших архивах ДНК реализован механизм хранения «текстов» первичных драйверов, коими оснащён младенец; мы с огромным трудом лишь только начинаем понимать, как именно утроена аппаратная часть нашей нервной системы, сложнейшей системы биологических логических элементов, нейронов, являющихся одновременно и основой нашей памяти, и вычислительной машиной, системой управления... – Mind одарила ошалелым взглядом город.

----------


## Unity

– Задумайся лишь на мгновение, Soul, – и процессор, и оперативная память, и жесткий диск, и бесчисленное количество программ, «по умолчанию» исполняющихся нашим естеством, пребывающих в оперативной памяти – вся наша электроника, наша душа, реализована на базе Единой универсальной технологии, настолько сверхсложной, что мы даже не в силах хотя бы приблизиться к пониманию её технических причинно-следственных основ... Мы, – цельный биокомпьютер в одном стильном корпусе, оснащённый механизмами обратной связи с внешним миром, манипуляторами, шасси, собственной, иносказательно, электростанцией, системой управления, душой, главенствующей над всем этим беспрестанно-несчастным автономным робототехническим комплексом, созданным по немыслимо-сложной для нас атомарной технологии... Вот и всё что может постичь дитя, глядя на своё отражение в воде... «…Всё в одном»... Одном-единственном блоке, основанном на единой логике... Никакой дифференциации, – на основе однотипных, универсальных, штампованных, размноженных, расклонированных нейронных базовых элементов функционирует мультифункциональный механизм, машина... – Mind покачала головой. – Это ошеломляюще, Soul... Ещё более поразителен, между тем, факт, что сами мы, машины, настолько убоги, бессознательны, беспросветно-темны и глупы, что даже не осознаём всего того захватывающего дух и потрясающего воображение величия собственного же своего технического устройства, не восхищаемся им, не пытаемся его исследовать, постичь, – но даже, напротив, проводим дни своей жизни, занимаясь субъективно нам «приятной», но бессмысленной по сути своей ерундой, убиваем друг друга, насилуем, обращаемся друг с дружкой жестоко – не понимая даже, – Что мы есть – и Кто именно пред нами каждый раз, когда мы взаимодействуем с иными людьми!.. Фактически, мы настолько пустоголовы, скудоумны и глупы, что даже не осознаём всего того колоссального уровня собственной своей неразумности, дремучести и темноты!.. Более того, мы даже, заблуждаясь, всерьёз почитаем себя «…Разумными»... 
– И кто же мы, по-твоему?.. – вздохнула Soul, любуясь пикселями-людьми, копошащимися там, внизу, вдали, на улицах города, словно насекомые, формирующими собой живой «экран», транслирующий бессменный белый шум, бессистемное мерцание самоцветных искр. 
– Прежде всего, – умственно-отсталые машины, вследствие своей бездумности, невежественности и бессознательности представляющие опасность для самих себя и, Что Страшнее, Других... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Наша интеллектуальная слепота ведёт нас к ошибкам управления своим собственным естеством и порождаемой ими боли, – своей собственной – и всей той, что мы по ущербности своей причиняем Иным системам... Просто поверить не могу, – сколь же заоблачно сложные технологии легли в основу создания столь ущербных и примитивных систем, как мы... Ты и я... Многие из нас... Мы не осознаём собственной своей конструктивной сложности, начиная базовыми межмолекулярными связями и заканчивая психодинамикой цельного комплекса; мы не осознаём сущности, принципов функционирования и механизма реализации управляющих нами программ... Мы не осознаём самих себя, функционируя инстинктивно, механистически словно бы автоматы, станки, – между тем, даже не замечая этого... Мы такие ничтожества, Soul, – жестоко и грязно обманутые собственным своим эго, лгущим нам о том, якобы «…Всё с нами в порядке» и мы, чёрт подери, «…Всеведущие мудрецы»... 
– Полагаешь, идеалистическое существо способно в совершенстве понимать свою конструкцию, осознавать сущность программного обеспечения, созидающего и управляющего его плотью и душой?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul, любуясь далёким горизонтом. 
– Именно так, – ведь ничего более важного, безусловно, в жизни нет... 
– Но зачем машине «…Знать себя»?..

----------


## Unity

– Дабы быть способной сознательно очистить код своей души от всех уродливых, низменных, грязных ошибок и багов, по всей вероятности, вложенных в нас при создании нашими чудовищными Творцами, что превращают нас в рабов, узников полигона, гетто под названием Земля, в машины, не знающих себя, причин своего создания, своих Инженеров, своих Конструкторов... – вздохнула Mind. – Дабы быть способной играючи и легко отключать свою боль, – и уметь устранять страдания иных машин... И это всего лишь начало... Познание себя открывает воистину безграничные перспективы, – и новые горизонты познания... Да, понимаю, – ничто не делается быстро и легко – и исследовать нам себя придётся, по всей вероятности, мучительно долго, – вот почему аз и намереваюсь устроить собственный свой эксперимент с сознательным СУ – дабы понять: существует ли в действительности предположительная душа, – и обладает ли она должным ресурсом долговечности, достаточным для того, дабы постичь себя, собственную свою конструкцию и устройство, сущность функционирования Системы, в своё время породившей всех нас... 
– Однако это рискованно... – задумчиво молвила Soul. – Быть может, все мы, – всего лишь жалкие одноразовые системы; «…Замысел, воплощённый в материи», всего лишь жалкий автономный интеллектуальный агент, отрывок адаптивного алгоритма, «…Коллективной видовой души», призванный внести свой вклад изменчивости в Систему рода людского и исчезнуть, растворившись в пыли, с коей некогда и был смонтирован материнской машиной?..
– Согласно теории информации, – усмехнулась Mind, – все мы, – и так – всего лишь «…Замысел»... Информация, записанная, воплощённая в материальном носителе собственных своих жалких пластиковых тел... Каждая сущая душа, каждая машина, – своего рода файл, динамически видоизменяющийся и редактирующий себя, беспрестанно мутирующий, видоизменяющий свою конфигурацию... Мы, – информация... Мы, – носитель... Состояние сложнейшей системы элементарных частиц, деталей, с коих и сформировано в чётком соответствии с файлом наследственных инструкций и строительных программ механистическое наше естество, – это и есть вся наша суть... Информация... Набор переменных в одном стильном пакете данных... Мы, – всего лишь сведения, информация, если угодно, программа, исполнительный файл, обладающий определёнными свойствами, характеристиками, качествами – одним из наиболее важных среди которых, имхо, является величие, – красота – «…Идея, запечатлённая в материи», дизайн машины... Это ведь также, – всего лишь Информация о степени совершенства той или иной системы... 
– Понимание чего и порождает излюбленный твой вопрос, – почему только вообще в принципе существуют несовершенные существа?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Именно... – кивнула Mind. – Люди ценят прекрасное, – дворцовую архитектуру, престижные автомобили, породистых животных, красивые цветы... «H. sapiens» преклоняются пред красотой в любых её проявлениях, выражениях, формах, – тем не менее, складывается впечатление, что почему-то упрямо отрицают Необходимость наличия данного качества в самих себе... Что ужасно, Soul... Некоторые человеческие существа обречены рождаться, будучи пораженными тяжелым и неизлечимым наследственным недугом Неприглядности, – всего лишь потому, что люди, вполне благосклонно относящиеся к селекции растений, животных, птиц и прочих жизненных форм, опасаются применить тот же подход к самим себе, порождая тем самым своего рода «касту» изгоев, отщепенцев, париев, не обладающих достойным обликом, не обладающих т.н. «…Человеческим достоинством», не представляющих ни малейшей ценности для эволюции... 
– Убив себя, ты также жаждешь разыскать ответ на этот вопрос, – почему существуют уродцы, недостойные по праву рождения?..
– Да... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Мне крайне важно понять, – почему Система порождает заведомо дефективные Файлы, Программы, системы, машины – людей?..

----------


## Статист

> – Да... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Мне крайне важно понять, – почему Система порождает заведомо дефективные Файлы, Программы, системы, машины – людей?.


   Вашему вниманию предлагаются куча религий.
1. Христианство( во испытание) 
2. Буддизм( по кармическим причинам, значит - плохо себя вели в прошлой жизни)
3. Это не полный список.
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________________
Так кто создал Бога?

----------


## Unity

– Почему только на Земле вообще в принципе существуют уродство, насильственность, бессознательность, социальная несправедливость, бездумность, страдания, голод, недуги и боль, современное рабство, сироты, отрицание науки в качестве Единственной Подлинной Религии, отвержение устремлений к построению единого, монолитного, гармоничного мира без обособленных тысячелетьями культивируемой паранойей, ксенофобией и страхом государств, без границ меж всеми этими всецело виртуальными «запретными зонами» держав на картах, без политики и властей, т.н. «элит», непрестанно сражающихся за власть, без армий и полиции, без монетарной экономики и тюрем?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, любуясь воистину фантастическим, неземного величия и красоты водопадом Анхель, серебрящимся в изумительнейших, редких, золотистых диагональных снопах солнечного света, пробивающихся меж низких перламутровых небесных «гор», туч-предвестниц приближающейся грозы, словно бы лучи прожекторов грандиозного космического корабля, зондирующего поверхность Чуждой ему планеты. – Да, многим, быть может, возможно, подобные наши Вопросы покажутся всего лишь жалкой, наивной, инфантильной детской Игрой, многим, по всей видимости, в силу безмерной своей премудрости почитающим беспрестанную, самозабвенную погоню за призрачными удовольствиями этой Земли «…Достойной альтернативой» философским Изысканиям, не приносящим ничего, кроме страданий, – не понимая даже при этом, что бежать их заставляет не что иное, как примитивный алгоритм с наивной легендой «…Существует счастье, – и оно прекрасно, оно – священная, несомненная ваша цель; страдания злы, это своего рода команда “...Начать движение в ином направлении”, – ergo, надобно стремиться к благу» – между тем, для нас всё это – не игра, не шалость и не озорство. Нам действительно важно познать, исследовать, постичь, понять, – почему только в Системе Мира присутствует столько самоочевидного несовершенства, Зла?..  
– Однако, – сознание и совмещённая, неразрывно связанная с ним система разума – всего лишь, метафорически, сложнейший измерительный прибор с программируемой самым Пользователем, Душой, шкалой, – возразила Soul, прислушиваясь к далёкому рокоту воды. – Сами мы играем в эту Игру; сами мы определяем, иносказательно, диапазоны и спектры нашего субъективного «…Добра» и «…Зла», – сами мы Программируем себя, размышляя – сами мы творим свой мир... Ничего странного в том, что уникальные люди, машины, порождают бесчисленное количество столь несхожих друг на дружку, иносказательно, навигационных карт и моделей мира, в некоторых из которых возможно То, что в принципе невозможно для нас, – и наоборот... То, что сами мы, быть может, почитаем злом, – иные души почитают сущим благом – таков, имхо, ответ на твой вопрос, – «…Почему возможно зло и почему беспрестанно случается в мире оно» – потому что универсальных критериев, всеобщих программ интерпретации, истолкования и трактовки поведенческих актов, выборов модели поведения, действий, к сожалению или к счастью, не существует, – и каждый сущий механизм самостоятельно поступает так, как почитает нужным.  
– Да... Скорее всего, всё в действительности обстоит именно так... – задумчиво молвила Mind, любуясь отдельными сегментами радуги, словно бы парящими в воздухе, будучи лишенными основания. – Что и порождает Хаос, что и приводит некоторых из нас в ад... Сами мы создаём собственную свою уникальную интерпретацию входящих данных, порождая Внутри Себя своего рода субреальность, виртуальность, фальшивку, аллегорически, ложный светофильтр, затмевающий от нас действительность, – и позволяющий нам порой действовать в урон иным системам, обществу, Природе и даже самим себе... Между тем, наши Вопросы, – это не прихоть, не каприз... – тихо молвила Mind, пристально глядя своей визави в глаза. – И пускай даже весь сущий мир заявляет, что наш Поиск и наши Вопросы безумны, – и первейшим проявлением недюжинного интеллекта и великого разума В Этом Конкретном Мире является именно «…Ориентация на позитив и светлые мгновенья бытия, бесконечная самозабвенная погоня за липовыми, тщетными, преходящими в силу исполнения анимирующих наше безжизненное естество программ удовольствиями» – мы всё равно не поверим им!.. Нет истины в их бесконечной погоне за непрестанно ускользающим, эфемерным счастьем, их Основой и смыслом Бытия, – ибо они и сами не ведают, за Чем именно охотятся и к Чему именно стремятся...

----------


## Unity

– Ты же, похоже, знаешь доподлинно, – Что именно жаждешь отыскать... – печально молвила Soul, любуясь перламутровыми облаками, поднимающимися там, вдали, где ниспадающие с гор воды быстрой, буйной, свободолюбивой реки срывались с выси призрачной лавиной серебристого, хрустального песка, устремляясь к изумрудной глади озера у отвесного подножия малахитовых, охваченных пламенем зелени гор. 
– Да, мне это известно наверняка, – торжественно молвила Mind, восторженно любуясь живым, подвижным, расплавленным сталью-стеклом реки. – Мне важно постичь, – кто есть мы, люди, души, автономные сенсорные системы, машины?.. Кем или Чем все мы были созданы, – и зачем именно брошены в темницу Полигона, с которой, увы не сбежать, – ибо стен нет – ибо чудовищная наша Тюрьма, – идеальна и пространство её подло и коварно замкнуто на самом себе, ограничивая нашу свободу... Нам важно понять, – что создало всех нас, машины – и коими побуждениями руководствовались при этом сии Злые Силы?.. Нам важно постичь, – Что именно устроило Эксперимент – и когда же он, наконец, будет завершен?.. Какова его цель вообще, что именно жаждали исследовать Экспериментаторы, устраивая наш чудовищный механистический мир в жанре не то steampunk, не то cyberpunk?.. Понимаешь, Soul, – некоторым из нас мало видеть колоссальную Функционирующую Машину мира – нам также важно Понимать, – как именно она устроена – и кем, – и с какой именно целью?.. Неведенье равно беспрестанной, чудовищной, воистину адской боли для нас, – осознание того, что мы всего лишь жалкий Продукт функционирования эпохальных механизмов, Изделие, Подопытный Образец, промышленная Деталь – а не машина, конструктивный элемент, сознательно знающий, понимающий свою функцию и предназначение в этом мире, Системе, зная своё место, понимая, – где именно может он быть полезен, где именно может он, словно бы заботливый часовщик, извлечь соринку, стопорящую стройную, слаженную, гармоничную работу титанической Машины мира... 
– Сумрак, как всегда, словно дым клубится в сумрачной твоей душе... – мрачно усмехнулась Soul.  
– Однако мне глубоко противна и чужда логика беспрестанного «…Извлечения удовольствия с процесса функционирования, существования, жизнедеятельности машины», – ибо это пустое занятье, не имеющее смысла – не приносящее нам Познаний, не позволяющее нам изменить Систему к лучшему!.. – воскликнула Mind, заламывая руки, страдальчески глядя в пасмурные, чуждые взору небеса. 
– По-твоему, устремление постичь цепи причинности, порождаемые взаимодействием отдельных субатомных частиц в твоём естестве, постичь механизмы существования и функционирования своей предположительной души, системы управления без остатка, не оставив никаких секретов, – это удачная идея?.. – печально молвила Soul, бережно прикасаясь к плечу своей визави. – Полагаешь, данный замысел в принципе осуществим?.. Однако может ли машина изучить саму себя, – если Инженеры её утаят от неё все её чертежи, схемы, инструкции?..  
– Сумев понять, – что есть Разум – что есть Сознание, что есть Мысль, что есть даже сама Душа, – сколь бы сложным в техническом отношении ни был сей величественный, несравненный исследовательский проект – мы сможем, наконец, Впервые В Истории самостоятельно, сознательно вносить изменения в конструкцию и функционирование своей механистической души!.. Отключать боль, – ремонтируя поломки, послужившие причиной возникновения страдания... «…Лечить» бессознательность, жестокость, насильственность, агрессию, стремление к доминированию, порабощению и притеснению иных людей, – изменяя базовые эти «…Настройки» в системах управления иных людей, представляющих опасность для самих себя и иных существ в своём первозданном, Необработанном, диком виде – и, самое главное, – беспрестанно увеличивать мощность собственного своего рассудка, – и разума любых иных существ, интересующихся Познанием, усматривающих один из двух существующих во всей сущей Вселенной источников блаженства в беспрестанных Исследованиях, в постижении сущности устройства систем окружающего их пространства, – Развивая Его Беспрестанно, – Mind вскинула руки, устремив свой взор в небеса, – во имя постижения самих себя, иных существ, звёзд, их скоплений, галактик, Вселенной... – Mind вздохнула, томно прикрыв глаза, театральным, нарочито медленным па опускаясь на колени, в грязь. – Во имя постижения Высшего... Большего, чем мы... Нам достичь этого, – либо погибнуть, исчезнув раз и навсегда, не теряя более зря ни дня на просторах Полигона, где все мы – всего лишь невежественные животные, коим Чуждой Волей ими повелевающих программ «…Приказано» «…Гоняться за удовольствием», – ибо ты, робот, собственно, по всей вероятности, Именно для этого и был создан... Увы... Не всем из нас интересно выполнять чей-то «…Приказ» и чью-то «…Волю»...

----------


## Unity

Того, что породило нас... Быть же ничтожеством и впредь, – жалким, никчёмным, несведущим человеческим существом, машиной, ведомой примитивной детской программой «…Погони за Наркотиком, т.н. благом, счастьем, удовольствием», будучи запертой на гнусных просторах Полигона, этой дьявольской песочницы – Мерзко, – по крайней мере, для некоторых из нас... Мы понимаем, – всё То, что приводит нас в движение – всего лишь программы. Очевидно, что мы Неспособны выполнять эту программу, – никудышные из нас Исполнительные Механизмы – следственно, стоит бросить все эти жалкие попытки «…Жить». Мы осознаём, – мы Не Изменим этот адский мир, утопающий в страдании... Следственно, в этом проклятом месте нам больше нечего вершить. Т.н. «…Удовольствия» этого мира, – естественным образом недоступны для нас; смысл существования – Отсутствует. Безумием было бы продолжать своё существование Здесь и впредь... Здесь, в этом изумительном, средневеково-сумрачном месте, где машины всё ещё наивно веруют в «…Жизнь», «…Живую материю», – тогда как на пыльных безжизненных просторах Вселенной вообще в принципе не существует ничего «живого», – и иллюзию «жизненности» порождает всего лишь сложноустроенный робот, автомат, машина, ювелирно-филигранный, если угодно, часовой механизм, порождающий движение, преобразование одних форм материи и энергии в другие... Безрассудством было бы назвать функционирующего робота, иль, например, станок, «живым», – несмотря на потрясающую воображение Сложность технологий, на основе коих и был создан агрегат, Кажущийся нам, наивным, в силу своей захватывающей дух сложноустроенности чем-то «волшебным» и «живым». Увы, – в т.н. «биологических формах жизни» – не больше жизни, нежели в заводной игрушке, нежели в часах, нежели в парящем самолёте либо функционирующей атомной либо геотермальной станции... Сложность фокуса, трюка вкупе с собственной нашей ограниченностью, врождённой умственной отсталостью и общей недоразвитостью порождает Иллюзию «чуда», окружающего нас, формирует чудовищный мираж «жизни», существующей на безбрежных просторах Вселенной, – тогда как вся сущая «жизнь» начиная вирусной частицей и заканчивая синими китом, единым, соединённым бесчисленным количеством симбиотических и комменсалитических связей биомом амазонской сельвы – всё это, – машины... Мёртвое вещество, организованное в подвижные, самоуправляемые Полностью Автоматические системы. Роботы, приводимые в движение программным обеспечением. «Сказки» нет, – есть всего лишь «…Различные уровни Знания», как говорили Древние... Роботы, собирающие автомобили на конвейерах авто-предприятий и так называемая биологическая «жизнь», – суть Одно и то же – лишь уровень исполнения техники на несколько порядков выше. Первые примитивные машины, создаваемые нами, людьми, – глупы – им «…С огромным трудом» удаётся распознавать образы, человеческую речь, подниматься с пола после падения, самостоятельно искать себе питание и вообще делать что-либо самостоятельно, – тогда как машины, созданные корпорацией «…Природа» – от мельчайших простейших, насекомых, животных и заканчивая нами, – играючи справляются с этой задачей благодаря системам управления на основе нейронных сетей, кои мы лишь только начинаем осваивать, единогласно признавая совершенство и безусловное, безоговорочное превосходство данной технологии над всем тем, что мы, люди, самостоятельно создавали прежде. Роботы, творимые людьми, «…Страдают» от неразрешенности с проблемой компактных источников энергии для своего питания, – однако «…Nature.Inc.» подавно справилась с этой задачей, разработав систему питания своих машин на основе связанной в химических соединениях веществ окружающей среды энергии – генерируемой изначально на «естественной» термоядерной электростанции Солнца и впоследствии многократно преобразуемой низшими машинами, по всей вероятности, созданными именно для этой цели...
– А ты идеалистка... – прошептала Soul. – Мечтаешь о мире, состоящем целиком из учёных, усматривающих одной из граней смысла своего бытия исследование безбрежных просторов Вселенной, а иной, – всё более совершенные и глубокие погружения в мир чувственных услад...

----------


## Unity

– Это был бы прекрасный мир, – зло прошептала Mind, – принципиально враждебный тому, что окружает нас ныне... Миру изломанных машин, зачастую априори сходящих с конвейера ущербными, дефективными, лишенными познаний, лишенными красоты, сталкиваясь с несказанной низменностью и грязью процветающих в этом гиблом месте культурных феноменов... Кроме того, даже учёные, – те же души, машины, коими также управляет программное обеспечение на основе примитивных, цикличных волновых алгоритмов, график функции коих – синусоида, – что и предопределяет строго-ритмичные всплески нашей активности – будь то суточный цикл с разрядкой батарей и перезарядкой сна; будь то месячные ритмы, присущие лучшей половине человечества; будь то программы, управляющие функционированием наших примитивных базовых систем вроде Ритма сердцебиения, дыхания, мысли etc... Даже учёные, изучающие Зло, что сотворило их, не в силах противиться воле управляющих ими алгоритмов... 
– Судя по всему, – ты такая одна – иным машинам безразлична Истина, – ехидно усмехнулась Soul. 
– Узнав, что в этом мире существует торговля людьми, я прокляла «Богов», – Местный коллектив Творцов фальшивой, искусственной, механистической реальности, «…Жизни» – ибо уверена, – в пустыне Вселенной в действительности нет никакого такого Разумного Ядра, т.н. «…Мировой души» либо «…Вселенского разума» – по всей вероятности, существуют всего лишь островки машин, вершащих Зло потехи ради, ставящих над своими творениями, своими лабораторными игрушками, марионетками, куклами свои скверные эксперименты в отрасли социологии, психологии и чёрт знает чего ещё, – и больше ничего... – Mind зло сжала пальцы в кулак, вогнав ногти до крови в ладонь. – Узнав, что существуют на свете беспризорные дети, голод, – я прокляла людей... Вот и всё. Теперь нам необходимо постичь всё то, свидетелями чего нам довелось стать... Нам необходимо постичь самих себя, – и Тех, что сконструировали нас – и приложили свои грязные руки к созданию Бесчеловечного мира, Полигона Земли... Оставаться и впредь в этой «…Герметично-запаянной капсуле» мира, – нонсенс... Да, несомненно, мы наивны и глупы, дремучи, темны, крайне несведущи, – но всё же не настолько, дабы и впредь слепо гоняться за «…Удовольствиями» и заведомо ложным призраком «…Счастья». – Mind усмехнулась и покачала головой. – Все мы запрограммированы «…Верить в счастье», – но это всего лишь очередной жалкий механизм, своего рода мотиватор, призванный побудить нас двигаться, действовать, функционировать. Кого можно провести посредством данной программы?.. Всего лишь детей, – однако не все из нас Здесь таковы... Некоторые из нас взрослеют...



> Вашему вниманию предлагаются куча религий.
> 1. Христианство( во испытание) 
> 2. Буддизм( по кармическим причинам, значит - плохо себя вели в прошлой жизни)
> 3. Это не полный список.
> __________________________________________________ _______________________________________________
> Так кто создал Бога?


 Да, Вы правы, – религии предлагают нам бесчисленное количество Версий, надуманных их создателями, в кои предлагается «…Уверовать», на том прекратив свой Поиск Правды. Некоторых же из нас интересует [не] «…Вера», [не] чьи-то версии и соображения по поводу того, какой именно «…Может быть правда», – нас интересует Истина – и докапываться до неё мы намерены самостоятельно, непосредственно, лично, – на слово не доверяя Никому. 
P.S. Понятия не имею, мистер... Unity, – всего лишь жалкая Рядовая машина – кто бы стал меня Просвещать?.. От нас скрыли Всё, – но мы таки раскопаем правду – словно проныры-журналисты... ^_^

----------


## Статист

> Да, Вы правы, – религии предлагают нам бесчисленное количество Версий, надуманных их создателями, в кои предлагается «…Уверовать», на том прекратив свой Поиск Правды. Некоторых же из нас интересует [не] «…Вера», [не] чьи-то версии и соображения по поводу того, какой именно «…Может быть правда», – нас интересует Истина – и докапываться до неё мы намерены самостоятельно, непосредственно, лично, – на слово не доверяя Никому.
> P.S. Понятия не имею, мистер... Unity, – всего лишь жалкая Рядовая машина – кто бы стал меня Просвещать?.. От нас скрыли Всё, – но мы таки раскопаем правду – словно проныры-журналисты... ^_^


  Заметьте,уважаемая *Unity*, ваша теория о Конструкторах и якобы Истинной Истине - всего лишь теория. Теория. Однако Ваша ненависть - вполне настоящая. Вот в чём несоответствие. Ваша ненависть к ЯКОБЫ существованию каких-то существ. Вы правильно сказали:"Я не знаю". Не знаю я. Никто не знает точно.
 Поэтому говорить, что "Религии придуманы для..." слишком поспешно. Вы же не знаете Истинную Истину , *какой она может быть.* 
 В поисках ИИ( Истинной Истины) Вы хотите осуществить самовыпил, смутно надеясь на существование "Загробной" жизни в форме души. Но, как сказал mr.Nord:
1. Совершить суицид.
2.??????????????????????????????????????
3. PROFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
, эти самые *??????????????????????????????????????* и вызывают сомнение. Более того, с моей точки зрения, Ваша желание СУ продиктовано скорее не поиском искомой ИИ, а недовольство собственной жизнью. Ответ:" За что я тут мучаюсь?", Вы, видимо, хотите получить *там.* В конце-концов, если ТАМ нет ничего, то и ладно.
  Ответы, которые дают вам здесь - не удовлетворяют Вашему любопытству. Хотелось бы спросить, кому Вы поверите? Ангелу, который ВОЗМОЖНО явиться вам ТАМ? 
 На что Вы надеетесь? Ответ - "сама заслужила" - Вами, скорее всего, неприемлим. И, скорее всего, Вы начнёте мифическую "войну", хотя учитывая, опять-таки - мифическую Силу Конструкторов - вам это будет не под силу. 
 Предположим невероятное. "Всё ок, отдохни"- скажут Вам. Возможно, дадут подобие рая. Но как же остальные люди, на Земле, которые мучаются? Опять война. Хотя я тут сильно сомневаюсь.
 Нет знаний, нет плана действий, нет средств. Только ненависть. Но за ненавистью кроется страх. Так вот, уважаемая *Unity*, хотелось бы спросить - *чего Вы боитесь*?

 Кто создал Бога, "первоначальную" машину? А кто создал того, кто создал Бога?

----------


## Unity

– В сколь же немыслимо-чудовищную историю оказываемся втянутыми все мы «…По праву рождения», по праву своего Создания ужасающими своими Предтечами, сокрытыми во тьме априорного нашего, врождённого неведенья, ставящих свои гнусные эксперименты с поведением и взаимодействием автономных самоуправляемых систем на просторах своей ужасающей сточной ямы, нашей чудовищной Земли... – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по технологической площадке величественного плавающего ветрогенератора «Hywind», мощностью в 2.3 МВт, циклопические крылья турбины коего достигают 83 метров в диаметре, а основание циклопической, величественной башни, возвышающееся над водой на шестьдесят пять метров, уходит в океаническую гладь ещё на добрые сто десять ярдов. – Нечто, скромно решившее остаться в тени, почитая что глупые и наивные люди так «…Никогда и не догадаются» о бесхитростном принципе причинности, согласно которому ничто сущее не может возникнуть Без своего создателя, творца, – либо даже целого огромного коллектива созидателей, дизайнеров, физиков, химиков, математиков, программистов, психологов, социологов, экологов и чёрт знает кого ещё, кто лишь может быть сопричастен к созданию целой огромной, колоссальной, величественной экосистемы, бесчисленного количества видов и апогея, кульминации, вида самозваных «властителей» полигона, «царей Природы», «h. sapiens», создало грандиозную, исполинскую, колоссальную, величественную, титаническую тестовую площадку, своего рода «рабочую поверхность, пространство» и устроило на её поверхности сложнейшую механистическую Систему мира, приводимую в движение, равно как и все прочие машины, течением энергии, призрачной субстанции, вырабатываемой удивительнейшими генераторами звёзд, вольно транслирующейся на поверхность Тестового Стенда, питая бесчисленное количество машин, питающихся чистой световой, фотонной энергией, – коими, в свою очередь, питаются более сложные машины – и так, вдоль восходящих ступеней трофической пирамиды, – к нам, топовым моделям, самой сложной технике на просторах всей нашей Искусственной Среды... Машины запрограммированы, прежде всего, питаться, – расходуя львиную долю раздобытой энергии на поиск новой подзарядки, расходуя жалкие крохи, остатки её на т.н. «личную жизнь», – два-три часа «свободного» «эфирного времени» в суточный эксплуатационный цикл. Программы, повелевающие нами, размеренные волновые алгоритмы, управляющие функционированием механистического нашего естества, – удручающе однообразны, убийственно монотонны и до боли скучны – даже ребёнок может это осознать, впервые задумавшись над тем, Чем в действительности является он сам... Каждый сущий день, – всё по кругу, по кругу – одни и те же последовательности механистических действий каждый день, наглядно иллюстрирующих нам печальный тот факт, что человек, – всего лишь жалкий робот, машина, раб управляющих им алгоритмов, драйверов, скриптов, инструкций, программ, директив, приказов, указаний, предписаний, системных установок, настроек и правил... «…Включиться, проснуться, активировать 3D-камеры глаз, стереомикрофоны слуха, гироскопы вестибулярного аппарата, акселерометры и потенциометры проприорецепции, активировать манипуляторы, шасси, систему счисления, безумно ведущую беспрестанный «внутренний диалог», поддерживая систему разума «под парами» на случай экстренной необходимости принимать сознательные решения относительно дальнейшей своей модели поведения, изменить свою дислокацию, переместив свою базу в ванную, пройдя первичный утренний сервис с машинальной, безжизненной чисткой жернов системы дробления топливных смесей снеди, питающей чистой энергией межмолекулярных связей наши механистические корпуса, умыться и прочее – передислоцировав свой аппарат, свою базу, остов, основу, систему, на кухню для первичного цикла заправки своего биохимического контурного реактора энергоносителем пищи... Далее, – механическое движение сквозь грязный, серый, депрессивный город, гетто, пункт концентрации, иль, правильнее сказать: концентрационный лагерь машин, функционирующих на Земле в составе компактной группы во имя взаимного облегчения процесса своей эксплуатации, дружного, коллективного исполнения своих механистических программ, приевшихся до боли, поддерживающих в их механистических оболочках «жизнь», стройный каскад физико-химических реакций и преобразований, приводящих робота в движение...

----------


## Unity

Далее, – несколько часов безрадостного рабства – ибо такова сила традиционного уклада жизни, процесса функционирования добропорядочных, примерно-показательных машин... Далее, – передислокация «…Домой», в свой унылый, сумрачный ангар, всё тот же сервис, вновь заправка химического реактора, генерирующего легкодоступную связанную потенциальную энергию для наших клеток-батарей, для конвертации оной при необходимости в кинетическую энергию сердцебиения, движения, дыхания, мысли, поддержания, иносказательно, используя метафору механики прошлых веков, «…Давления в котлах», беспрестанного процесса поддержания «…Машины под парами», дабы в любой момент она была готова начать двигаться, подавно ставшей безвкусной пищей, коей мы пичкаем себя на протяжении многих премногих лет... Затем пара часов бессистемного, безрадостного, хаотического функционирования, т.н. «досуг», – затем столь желанная для миллионов, долгожданная разрядка батарей, сонливость, засыпание, сон – кратковременное избавление от Пытки Бытия, функционирования, эксплуатации машины, не ведающей самой себя, своих Творцов, смысла и причин своего создания, иррационально осмеливаясь почитать себя при этом «…Разумной»... Но вскоре, – новый цикл, новый виток – воистину, нет покоя машине, созданной бездумным и бесчувственным станком, социальным оборудованием, бездушным механизмом, запрограммированным «…Двигаться», будучи в случае отказа понукаемым, словно жалкая бесправная лошадь, болью, печалью и тоской, не дающей усидеть на месте, побуждающей машину «…Делать что угодно», лишь бы только избежать алгоритмами предусмотренного наказания за бездействие, за преступный простой рабочей станции... 
– Боже мой, сколь же всё-таки сумрачно опять выходит у тебя... – усмехнулась Soul, поперхнувшись от изумления излюбленным своим крепким чёрным чаем, дымящимся в термосе. 
– Поправь меня, – если где-то в чём-то аз как-то неправа, – равнодушно молвила Mind, любуясь далёким, бесконечным призрачным горизонтом, где сливались воедино без какого-либо перехода и черты небеса, сотканные из сапфира и золота и беспокойное море, дивная, волнующаяся гремучая смесь, раскалённая лава, сплав текучих изумруда, малахита и ртути, океан, стихия Природы, состоящая из масс мёртвого безжизненного вещества, «одухотворяемого» чистой слепой безграничной энергией тщетно движущихся волн, перераспределяющих энергию, необходимую для функционирования климат-контроля Земли. – Я знаю, знаю доподлинно, наверняка, осознавая механистичность системы твоего ума, – движимая алгоритмом эго, запрограммированным «…Отрицать справедливость и подлинность чуждых наблюдений», ты сейчас попытаешься – мысленно иль наяву, – мне возразить. Давай же, робот, – я уже, иносказательно, чувствую в воздухе тончайший аромат озона, порождённого мерцаньем энергии в электронных нейронных сетях механистической твоей души, системы счисления, искусственного твоего машинального разума, сложной системы шестерёнок, зубчатых колёс, пружин, столь же рационально-устроенных, как и ладный швейцарский часовой механизм, удивительнейший арифмометр на основе нейронных ячеек памяти, хранящих мегабайты информации, оснащённый системой управления, способной подмечать закономерности функционирования тех или иных систем, производить вычисления и прогнозировать дальнейшее поведение иных построений, систем и структур внешнего мира... Я знаю, – ты машина, ты запрограммирована, как и все мы, в тебе прошиты те же программы, что и во мне – возрази же мне, свято веруя в истинность жалких своих доводов, мотивов, контраргументов, о, машина, тестовый образец, созданный чудовищными нашими Демиургами во имя наработки опыта для создания всё более сложных подопытных машин!.. 
– Читаешь мои мысли, – усмехнулась Soul, любуясь неспешным вращением титанических белоснежных крыльев исполинской турбины. 
– Всего лишь понимаю, как устроен станок, – грубо молвила Mind. – И когда понимаешь, – как именно в общих чертах устроен механизм, марионетка, кукла, игрушка – становится более даже неинтересно продолжать игру, развлекая своими судорожными телодвижениями своих чудовищных Творцов...

----------


## Unity

На протяжении многих лет тщательно изучая закономерности причинно-следственной связи, управляющих человеческим существом, порождающей ответные реакции на тот или иной раздражитель либо их сочетание, комплекс, – ты с огромным для себя изумление вдруг нежданно получаешь возможность провидеть, с огромной долей вероятности предсказать, как именно поведёт себя та или иная машина, будучи поставленной в созданные тобой иль чем-либо иным условия, ситуации, обстоятельства – ведь механизмы алгоритмов реагирования на то или иное ЧП у всех нас, – стандартны... – Mind вздохнула и взглянула в глаза своей визави. – В один прекрасный день и ты поймёшь: конечная конструктивная сложность системы порождает ограниченную, [конечную] вариативность её поведенческих реакций, моделей исследовательского поведения, её, иносказательно, степеней свободы, бедность её воображения, скудость и убожество её фантазии... И ты поймёшь, – робот не «чудо» – но всего лишь занятный механизм, неспособный, однако, увы, превзойти себя, будучи ограниченным рамками своего программного обеспечения и, что хуже, жестко фиксированной конструкции... Помнишь пословицу, – «…Старого пса не научить новым приёмам»?.. 
– Аха... – мрачно кивнула Soul. 
– Это равно справедливо и для «h. sapiens», – операционная системы человеческого существа посредством печального метода ошибок и проб со временем формирует свой, иносказательно, костяк из драйверов, изменить воле коих машина становится не в состоянии... На машину под названием человек уже не переустановить систему, – ибо устанавливается она всего лишь один только раз – в период взросления, – и прожигается внутри, словно бы BIOS... Никакие дальнейшие обновления и откаты невозможны, – быть может, именно поэтому «…Nature.Inc» и измыслила смерть, разрушение прежних, отработавших своё систем, подавно утративших интеллектуальную гибкость, сформировавших свою жесткую систему догм, аксиом, постулатов, кредо и вер, делающих машину абсолютно слепой к происходящему вокруг благодаря мощным файрволам фильтрации входящих данных, отсекающих любую «…Неудобную» и «…Противоречащую», аллегорически, «…Генеральной линии партии» информацию... Так машина погибает «…Духовно», – задолго до выхода из строя аппаратной базы организма, плоти, тела – хотя мне и принципиально противны любые суждения, апеллирующие к лингвистической категории, символу «…Дух» как чему-то ненаучному, низменному, нечистому, фольклорно-грязному и вульгарному...
– Дух для тебя, – всего лишь нечто вроде галлюцинации, описываемой пациентами в состоянии клинического делирия?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Именно... – удовлетворённо кивнула Mind. – Меня всегда «сражало наповал» то, что машины априори и бездумно начинают слепо «…Верить» в то, во что их запрограммировали «…Веровать» родители либо общество, школа, иные люди, университет, великие учителя, либо философы, гуру, просветители и прочие носители божественной мудрости, «искусства» безболезненного и бездумного механистического бытия... Всё ещё не перестаю удивляться безграничному уродству феномена «…Веры», – приёма авто-программирования, посредством которого машины порождают свои Сны, почитаемые ими за реальность... 
– Между тем, вера, – это мощнейший инструмент, рычаг управления, бессознательно используемый искусственным интеллектом под названием человеческое существо, – задумчиво молвила Soul. 
– Ну-ну, – хмыкнула Mind. – Машина заполняет пробелы в своей научной картине мира собственными своими домыслами и абстракциями по принципу «…Мне нравится, иные люди также этим восхищаются, что ж, пускай будет так, – да будет сиё “правдой”», – и неважно даже, что это, скорее всего, не так – машине необходима, иносказательно, чёткая навигационная карта Системы мира, благодаря которой она и могла бы выстраивать логику дальнейшнего своего поведения, роботу необходим Протез отсутствующих научных познаний, – и ему приходится верить, дабы хоть как-то защитить своё эго от прискорбного осознания печального факта собственного своего неведенья, скудоумия, ограниченности и интеллектуально-ментальной отсталости – и «…Вера в лучшее» прекрасно справляется с этим заданием... Воистину, – механика человеческой души, системы управления – прекрасна, – хотя зачастую и порождает чудовищ, движимых своей слепой, бездумной, иррациональной фанатичной «…Верой», а не Знанием...

----------


## Unity

Верой в Аллаха, Христа, Будду, в то, что «…Всё будет хорошо, мы разумны и поступаем правильно в данных обстоятельствах»... Верой во что угодно, – ведь «…Верование» – один из базовых элементов управления машиной под названием человеческое существо, – она ответственна за неукоснительное исполнение роботом базовых программ вроде «…Проснуться, убить время и уснуть», она в принципе ответственна за самоуправление системы... Химический реактор пищеварительной системы снабжает машину определённым потенциалом, ресурсом энергии; первичные программы порождают боль, свидетельствующую о «…Необходимости» начать движение, функционирование, эксплуатацию; «…Вера» задаёт цель, курс, ориентир, алгоритм, задающий последовательность действий для бездумного, механистического исполнения, сулящего в итоге кратковременный проблеск фальшивой «…Радости», реализуемый посредством срабатывания, иносказательно, спускового крючка, триггера события, выбрасывающего в кровь некую энную дозу гормона удовольствия, эндогенного наркотика сродни морфию... Скверно устроен человек... – вздохнула Mind. – Мы, – словно бы грязные, уродливые, опустившиеся наркоманы, уж не первый год «…Сидящие на игле» – и наркотик, столь «…Жизненно важный» нам, вырабатывается [в нас самих], – если только робот ведёт себя правильно и хорошо, с щенячьей преданностью исполняя предписанные ему программы... Человек был создан химическим андроидом, – и наивная звериная потребность, тяга во что бы то ни стало добыть необходимый ему для достижения оптимального состояние системы управления под названием «…Счастье» реактив, ключ, рычаг, приводящий в действие механизмы, функционирование коих субъективно почитается машиной «…Наслаждением» был грязно, подло, преступно использован нашими Создателями в качестве инструмента управления нами... 
– Правильнее сказать: в качестве важнейшего, главенствующего, первостепенного элемента самоуправления системы... – усмехнулась Soul. – Следственно, проблемы начинаются тогда, когда в «жизни», процессе эксплуатации машины, прекращается или сбивается поставка «…Доз», иносказательно, «…Дури», побуждающих машину действовать, будучи ведомой примитивным механистическим желанием «…Вновь и вновь вкушать её»...  
– Верно, Soul... – трагически вздохнула Mind. – В такие моменты машины и начинают вести себя неадекватно, некорректно, словно бы задыхающиеся без воздуха мыши, запертые в герметично-закупоренной банке... Впервые за много лет у них открываются глаза, прежде бывшие подёрнутые пеленою «…Кайфа», порождённого «…Удовольствием, наслаждением, позитивом, счастьем»... Машины, будучи «…Выброшенными» из механистической Матрицы «…Идеально социально-корректной эксплуатации» в соответствии с замыслом Творцов, неизбежно начинают страдать, – словно бы рыба, выброшенная на берег из своей родной стихии и среды – таким машинам очень сложно представить свою жизнь без очередной каждодневной гарантированной «…Дозы» счастья, – и жестокая, холодная, суровая реальность ломает их, словно древа, осмелившиеся выступить против летней бури... Такие машины даже порой взывают о помощи для того, дабы поскорей вернуться к прежнему, столь привычному для них механистичному режиму эксплуатации и беззаботному, беспечному укладу бытия... Как же всё это печально, Soul, – выдохнула Mind, устало приседая на поручни. – Машины не желают познать Истину, постичь Правду о своём создании, предназначении, эксплуатации, – их вполне устраивает существование в наркотической дымке механистического «…Образа жизни», где они – всего лишь жалкие исполнительные устройства, мотивируемые к исполнению своих безжизненных программ поддельным «…Удовольствием» в завершении того иль иного эксплуатационного цикла... – Mind взглянула своей знакомке в глаза. – Неужели они не осознают, что беспрестанно исполняют Один И Тот Же алгоритм, – со слегка видоизмененными целями, в иных декорациях – но с бессменной «…Дозой» фальшивой «…Услады», оптимизирующей на кое-то краткое время состояние их системы управления? Неужели не осознают они, что невозможно бесконечно извлекать «…Усладу» из источника, что в действительности давным-давно иссяк?..

----------


## неравнодушная

Здравствуйте, Unity!
Я увидела ваши размышления в одной из тем этого форума и была поражена - вы невероятно интересный человек, с незаурядным интеллектом и чувством юмора! Пусть я знаю вас лишь настолько, насколько вы открылись на форуме, но мне будет очень жаль, если вы покинете наш мир в поисках некого смысла... Уверена, что и не только мне. 
Меня затронула ваша история еще и потому, что я сама прошла через социофобию, бытие "изгоем" в школе. И даже имею (правда, кратковременный) опыт кожного заболевания, из-за которого действительно не хочется выходить на улицу. Кстати, какой у вас диагноз? Что говорят дерматологи? Ведь современная медицина развивается очень стремительными темпами, заболевания, еще вчера считавшиеся неизлечимыми, сегодня запросто излечиваются.
Unity, вы живете одна или с родителями? Как они относятся к вашей проблеме?

----------


## Unity

> Заметьте,уважаемая Unity, ваша теория о Конструкторах и якобы Истинной Истине - всего лишь теория. Теория. Однако Ваша ненависть - вполне настоящая. Вот в чём несоответствие. Ваша ненависть к ЯКОБЫ существованию каких-то существ. Вы правильно сказали:"Я не знаю". Не знаю я. Никто не знает точно.
> Поэтому говорить, что "Религии придуманы для..." слишком поспешно. Вы же не знаете Истинную Истину , какой она может быть. 
> В поисках ИИ( Истинной Истины) Вы хотите осуществить самовыпил, смутно надеясь на существование "Загробной" жизни в форме души.


 Да, всё именно так, достопочтенный мсье. 
Я пытаюсь постичь окружающий мир, – понять его и создать, иносказательно, его «модель» – стройную интеллектуальную систему, Объясняющую происходящее... История о, аллегорически, готке Mind (прототип: Михаэль Драу ^_^) и эмо Soul (размытый персонаж, в духе Аврил Лавин), – иль, иначе, о мистере Хайде и докторе Джекиле, о смеющейся и печальной маске на эмблеме театра бытия, о двух, иносказательно, гранях, субличностях некой энной души, что, словно бы в клипе Мадонны «…Die Another Day», беспрестанно сражаются меж собой, пытаясь постичь Истину – всего лишь следствие этих попыток... 
Да, в «…Открытой» мной картине мира также присутствуют души, – машины, сложные системы управления, подопытные образцы Чудовищ-экспериментаторов и, бесспорно, Креационизм (впрочем, без старика на облаке, но с наличием футуристических тварей, обладающих Немыслимыми с нашей ограниченной, плоской, приземлённой точки зрения, технологиями, позволяющими Им творить миры и наводняющие их машины на молекулярном уровне и программировать коды ДНК) – ведь наивные детские теории о «…Непостижимом самозарождении всего сущего и, в силу этого, бессмысленности и непостижимости бытия» вызывают у меня всего лишь усталую, вымученную, горестную усмешку. Лишь наивное дитя, ребёнок может «…Уверовать» в существование картины, лишенной живописца; изваяния, лишенного своего скульптора, ваятеля; здания, лишенного архитектора, декоратора и строителя, в конце концов, машины, лишенной своего создателя, творца; станка, созданного [не] для выполнения некой энной конкретной цели, но всего лишь «…Для красоты» и «…Просто так, скуки ради», от «…Нечего делать» неким энным техником, инженером и творцом... 
Ярость и гнев Unity, Вы правы, «…Переадресован» несколько раз. Технически, ненависть к самой себе аз перенаправила в «…Более конструктивное русло», – в ненависть к своим собратьям, иным машинам, вершащим Угодное Создателям Зло на этой сумрачной Земле... Существуют работорговцы, педофилы, т.н. «рэкет», – Здесь, на просторах полигона, не на небесах – Они, – живые подтверждения Злонамеренности Тех, что создали всех нас... Они допустили Всё Это, – кто Они После Этого?.. Зверьё, имхо, – ergo, война... Она Неизбежна для всякого существа, жаждущего постичь сущность устройства Системы мира, как по мне, – ведь рано ли, поздно ли, выяснится что То, что сконструировало нас – всего лишь Учёные, не «…Обременённые» моралью в нашем, «…Человеческом» её интерпретации, – и мы безразличны Им – мы, всего лишь расходный материал Их чудовищных опытов, игр... 



> Хотелось бы спросить, кому Вы поверите? Ангелу, который ВОЗМОЖНО явиться вам ТАМ?


 «…Дьявол упаси»!.. ^_^ 
Да никогда, – ведь, по всей вероятности, То, что встретит предположительную душу на Том Берегу, на ином гипотетическом уровне бытия, будет являться Злонамеренным посланником Системы, что, скорее всего, попытается убедить нас, что «…Зло иллюзия и в действительности вовсе и не Зло», а «…Чёрное в действительности является белым». Но мне, Вы правы, более не нужны толкователи, Интерпретаторы Правды, – Истину аз уже узрела на Земле... 
«…Ежедневно в Сомали, Нигерии, Эфиопии, Эритрее, погибает около пяти тысяч детей возрастом до 16 лет», – из сегодняшних новостей... 
«…Ежегодно около 25 млн. людей стаёт жертвами хорошо отлаженной системы торговли “живым товаром”»... Из брошюры, изданной Интерполом Ещё в 2008-м году...  
Хватит, пожалуй, «запудривать мозги» иным душам о «Боге»... Нас создало Зло, – многоглавое, многоликое, в количестве, скорее всего, многих тысяч созданий. Они наблюдают за нами, скорее всего, свысока, не вмешиваясь, наслаждаясь Шоу... 
Они наши враги, – равно как и Любое Иное проявление Зла.

----------


## Unity

> На что Вы надеетесь? Ответ - "сама заслужила" - Вами, скорее всего, неприемлим.


 Ещё как приемлем, сэр. Будучи откровенной пред самой собой и виртуальной площадью нашего форума, – аз ведь годами размышляла о величественном облике, маске, красоте, всего лишь для того, дабы попытаться Скрыть Внутреннее Своё Уродство, независящее от, иносказательно, skin’а. Уродство, являющееся неизбежным следствием врождённого Неведенья, непонимания сущности устройства Всей Системы, принципов функционирования самой себя и иных людей, непонимания причин существования тщетной социальной агрессии, несправедливости, зла... Я родилась уродливой, – и даже не потому, что кожа моя не мраморна, не безупречна и геометрия облика моя не идеальна – в большей мере и степени аз Уродлива потому, что Не Знаю Ответов на свои Вопросы... 
На что я надеюсь?.. Разыскать Ответы Любой Ценой, – даже если за ними мне придётся опуститься в гипотетическое царство мёртвых, Аид, Шеол, Чистилище, Ад – назови как угодно, – не измениться суть. Более мне не нужно ничего. Только правда. Что будет после, – я не знаю... Проблемы стоит решать по мере их поступления. 



> И, скорее всего, Вы начнёте мифическую "войну", хотя учитывая, опять-таки - мифическую Силу Конструкторов - вам это будет не под силу.


 Когда партизанское Движение Сопротивления во Франции времён WWII выступило против овчарок и псов Третьего Рейха, мужчин и женщин В Чёрном, демонов в людском обличье, – разве мог бы кто-то сказать тогда: – «…Эти ребята, выступающие против самоочевидного Зла, несказанно более мощного, превосходящего их по всем меркам, критериям и параметрам, Победят», – ибо любое Зло Обречено – и даже старого, злобного, хищного Льва, тем не менее, рано ли, поздно ли, со временем пожрёт слабая Гиена»?.. Вряд ли... Лишь избранные, не побоюсь этого слова, Фанатики выступали против Зла, рискуя поплатиться за это единственным, что было у них, – своей собственной жизнью – но Они находились, – и Им было Не всё равно к всем тем зверствам, что творили самозваные Владыки Мира...



> Предположим невероятное. "Всё ок, отдохни"- скажут Вам. Возможно, дадут подобие рая. Но как же остальные люди, на Земле, которые мучаются? Опять война. Хотя я тут сильно сомневаюсь.


 Либо рай «…Для всех», – либо распыляйте ко всем чертям мою чёртову душу!.. Я [физически, психологически] не могу быть «…Радостной и счастливой», Зная, что кто-то где-то в сию секунду страдает, метафорически, горя в Аду... 
Да, Вы правы, – аз уже знаю это наперёд – даже чисто теоретически никто бы не пошёл мне навстречу, – я аз бы вновь, [в любом случае], объявила бы Злу войну – даже зная прекрасно, что эти Чудовища могут меня уничтожить, перепрограммировать, стереть... Но, – это Дело Принципа. Дело Чести, если угодно... Бог, – или Боги – Твари после всего того, что On-line Происходит, – и пускай я скудоумна – но иной Первопричины Зла, кроме них, аз не могу сыскать. 



> Нет знаний, нет плана действий, нет средств. Только ненависть. Но за ненавистью кроется страх. Так вот, уважаемая Unity, хотелось бы спросить - чего Вы боитесь?


 Боюсь того, что даже после того, как я умру, Земля будет оставаться всё той же Выгребной Ямой, коей её я запомнила «…При жизни». Это Реально Страшно для меня, – знать, что этот Ад не прекратится в скором времени... 



> Кто создал Бога, "первоначальную" машину? А кто создал того, кто создал Бога?


 Убьём чудовищных Творцов лаборатории Земли, – разыщем Их архивы, предав пламени Их тела – и попытаемся понять, – а знали ли, собственно, сами эти Твари – Что именно Создало Их Самих?.. ^_^

----------


## Unity

> Здравствуйте, Unity!
> Я увидела ваши размышления в одной из тем этого форума и была поражена - вы невероятно интересный человек, с незаурядным интеллектом и чувством юмора! Пусть я знаю вас лишь настолько, насколько вы открылись на форуме, но мне будет очень жаль, если вы покинете наш мир в поисках некого смысла... Уверена, что и не только мне. 
> Меня затронула ваша история еще и потому, что я сама прошла через социофобию, бытие "изгоем" в школе. И даже имею (правда, кратковременный) опыт кожного заболевания, из-за которого действительно не хочется выходить на улицу. Кстати, какой у вас диагноз? Что говорят дерматологи? Ведь современная медицина развивается очень стремительными темпами, заболевания, еще вчера считавшиеся неизлечимыми, сегодня запросто излечиваются.
> Unity, вы живете одна или с родителями? Как они относятся к вашей проблеме?


 МКБ-10 F64.0 Теперь довольны?.. 
Прошу Вас, – и иных людей – забудьте обо мне, – ибо я Чудовище – и нас, Таких, пожалуй, стоит Усыплять ещё маленькими.

----------


## Статист

> Ярость и гнев Unity, Вы правы, «…Переадресован» несколько раз. Технически, *ненависть к самой себе* аз перенаправила в «…Более конструктивное русло», – в ненависть к своим собратьям, иным машинам, вершащим Угодное Создателям Зло на этой сумрачной Земле... Существуют работорговцы, педофилы, т.н. «рэкет», – Здесь, на просторах полигона, не на небесах – Они, – живые подтверждения Злонамеренности Тех, что создали всех нас... Они допустили Всё Это, – кто Они После Этого?.. Зверьё, имхо, – ergo, война... Она Неизбежна для всякого существа, жаждущего постичь сущность устройства Системы мира, как по мне, – ведь рано ли, поздно ли, выяснится что То, что сконструировало нас – всего лишь Учёные, не «…Обременённые» моралью в нашем, «…Человеческом» её интерпретации, – и мы безразличны Им – мы, всего лишь расходный материал Их чудовищных опытов, игр...


 *Так, отлично!!!* Обратите внимание на выделенные слова. Почему Вы ненавидите себя? Переиначивая - *почему Вы боитесь себя*?



> «…Дьявол упаси»!.. ^_^
> Да никогда, – ведь, по всей вероятности, То, что встретит предположительную душу на Том Берегу, на ином гипотетическом уровне бытия, будет являться Злонамеренным посланником Системы, что, скорее всего, попытается убедить нас, что «…Зло иллюзия и в действительности вовсе и не Зло», а «…Чёрное в действительности является белым». Но мне, Вы правы, более не нужны толкователи, Интерпретаторы Правды, – Истину аз уже узрела на Земле...
> «…Ежедневно в Сомали, Нигерии, Эфиопии, Эритрее, погибает около пяти тысяч детей возрастом до 16 лет», – из сегодняшних новостей...
> «…Ежегодно около 25 млн. людей стаёт жертвами хорошо отлаженной системы торговли “живым товаром”»... Из брошюры, изданной Интерполом Ещё в 2008-м году...
> Хватит, пожалуй, «запудривать мозги» иным душам о «Боге»... Нас создало Зло, – многоглавое, многоликое, в количестве, скорее всего, многих тысяч созданий. Они наблюдают за нами, скорее всего, свысока, не вмешиваясь, наслаждаясь Шоу...
> Они наши враги, – равно как и Любое Иное проявление Зла.


 *Unity,* да Вам же плевать на людей. Вот чем Вы помогли им в ближайшее время? Ничем.

----------


## Unity

– Задумывалась ли ты когда-либо, – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по бесконечной гранитной стезе гребня Великой Китайской Стены, – сколько Ватт энергии каждый сущий час потребляет механистический твой организм на поддержание стандартной, базовой рабочей температуры системы в 36.6, оптимальной для протекания подавляющего большинства биохимических реакций, могущих быть рассмотренными «…Глазами физики» как «…Математически-непреложные, рациональные механические взаимодействия бесчисленного количества атомов, ничтожно-малых тел», являющихся своего рода «шестерёнками» «часового механизма» системы управления, «сердца» и «души» машины под названием человеческое существо?.. Сколь же всё-таки гениальные Мастера-ювелиры соткали механистическое наше естество из отдельных атомов, ионов, сконструировав, создав при этом уникальный механизм, – самоуправляемый, самоходный, самостоятельно добывающий себе энергию для питания своих систем, ведомый «наводящим» программным обеспечением автономно и независимо, сам по себе ставящий пред собой некие энные цели, будучи вынужденным их волей-неволей достигать, опасаясь расплаты-боли, предусмотренной повелевающими им примитивными двойственными, бинарными алгоритмами, прожженными в его аппаратной части, своего рода «системных папках», добраться до которых самостоятельно и уж, тем более, как-либо редактировать и изменить чудовищные эти программы, человеческое существо, увы, не в силах ввиду крайней своей ограниченности и врождённой, похоже, почему-то угодной Создателям умственной отсталости... Беда ведь не в том, Soul, что наши Творцы были разумнее нас, – трагедия, как по мне, заключается в том, что сами мы – слишком глупы... Мы, – недостойные Их потомки, не понимающие собственного своего устройства... 
– Что же далее?.. – печально молвила Soul. 
– Не существует в Природе «…Безотказных технологий», все сущие механизмы, рано ли, поздно ли, рано ли, поздно ли, естественным образом выходят из строя в в силу тех или иных объективных причин... Да, мы сознательно, преднамеренно, предумышленно, «…В здравом уме и трезвой памяти», насколько это вообще возможно для нашего расшатанного, нестабильного естества, вопреки тенденциям, господствующим, царящим, превалирующим на данный момент в социальной группе, обусловленной определёнными историческими и культурными традициями, ставшей нашим обществом, стремимся Постичь Себя на уровне, «…Недопустимом, немыслимом» с точки зрения подавляющего большинства «h. sapiens», – [не] на уровне жизни, столь привычном для нас, но [на уровне Смерти], всячески оттянуть и избежать наступления коей местные всеведущие создания в силу им одним известных причин стремятся любой ценой избежать, почитая смерть – а уж тем более, намеренное саморазрушение, чем-то ужасным, неправильным в силу им единым ведомых причин, условий, моментов, обстоятельств и факторов. Подобно тому, как наша плоть имеет своё вполне логичное, рациональное, целесообразное естественно-механистическое устройство, также, по всей вероятности, скорее всего, стоит полагать, обстоит дело и с нашей предположительной «душой», гипотетической, гадательной «…Съёмной многоразовой системой управления», являющейся тем таинственным источником так называемой «…Воли», загадочного устройства, вычислительной машины, производящей удивительнейшие счисления в соответствии с некими энными формулами, программами, алгоритмами, познаниями, позволяющими ей эффективно управлять машиной под названием телесный организм. Существует анатомия плоти, – существует, возможно, также и Анатомия Души... Постичь основы оной, – а в будущем и тонкости, вершины данной науки о устройстве и функционировании наиболее сложной во всей сущей известной Вселенной машины, системы предположительной человеческой души – это и есть наша цель, – сколь бы немыслимо странной, несомненно безумной и амбициозной она ни казалась иным человеческим существам, почитающим беспрестанное сражение за выживание, бесконечную погоню за всё более тонкими и изощрёнными усладами, блаженствами и удовольствиями «…Едино верным, классически-корректным и непреложно-правильным образом жизни».

----------


## Unity

Мы же так не считаем, Soul, – мы смутно предчувствуем, эфемерно, интуитивно догадываемся, что, быть может, возможно, может так статься, существует [Нечто] большее, высшее, нежели бытие жалкого, несведущего человеческого существа, бесправного тестового, подопытного образца, подневольно задействованного в ужасающе-зверском психологическом Опыте, Эксперименте неких энных неведомых Злонамеренных Сил, вероятность возможного фактора существования коих выводится из априорного, изначального обстоятельства «…Амнезии», «…Сказки» и «…Мистической тайны», сопровождающего тёмное, дремучее, несведущее человеческое существо на протяжении всего того жалкого, краткого срока его эксплуатации Здесь, в сумрачных застенках полигона...
– Да, люди не в силах «…Объяснить себя»... – мрачно согласилась Soul. – Они, к сожалению, увы, неспособны постичь сущность механистического устройства своей плоти, сознания, психики, системы управления, т.н. души... Люди не знают себя, им неведомы причины их создания, им неизвестна цель их эксплуатации Здесь, им неясно, – кои именно технологи и коими именно Силами были применены при создании их, статистических единиц эксперимента, задействованных на просторах полигона... Однако это вовсе не означает... 
– Полно!.. – мягко прервала её Mind. – Нет и не может быть Оправдания неведенью, низводящему человеческое существо, душу, к состоянию животного, примитивной машины, слепо исполняющей внесённой в её карты памяти алгоритм, будучи покорной воле управляющих ею программ, не понимая сущности и значения языка программирования, на котором и были написаны все эти драйвера, не ведая, – кто именно или что являлось тем незримым, Изначальным Программистом, Инженером, Механиком, даже не пытающейся превзойти свою бессознательность, невежественность, неразвитость, даже не пытаясь преодолеть свой чудовищный автоматизм!.. К сожалению, танатология, – наука «…Вне закона»... Исследовать смерть на официальном уровне почитается чем-то «…Некультурным, некорректным, неприличным и грязным». Изучать механицизм таинственной человеческой души почитается «…Грехом», – ибо «по умолчанию» человек почитается Животным, Скотом и Рабом Того, что создало его, желая обречь людей на страдания... 
Но, увы, – любому тираническому, деспотическому, тоталитарному «…Мировому порядку» рано ли, поздно ли, приходит конец. Находятся те, кому ужасающ, противен, существующий «…Порядок вещей», при котором душа – иль, быть может, всего лишь одноразовый смертный человек, – лабораторная мышь Того, что и взрастило его в своей чудовищной искусственной механистической [питательной среде]!.. Все мы, – без исключения – заслуживаем Большего!.. Все мы, – ты и я – достойны права Знать, – что есть мы, как именно устроено механистическое наше естество, наш искусственный разум, наше зеркалу подобное сознание, наша машинальная память, каков наш Исток, что есть наши Создатели – и каковы причины, побудившие Их проклясть нас «…Даром жизни», функционирования, эксплуатации, бытия?.. Эпоха слепого и бездумного бытия приближается к своему концу, – и на смену ей суждено прийти новому периоду – Эре Знания... Понимания себя, понимания Природы, постижения взаимосвязи всего сущего, – и причин, смысла, сущности функционирования Мировой Машины... – Mind устало покачала головой и молвила, понизив голос: - Мы слишком долго жили в темноте... Мы слишком долго играли «…В беспамятных жертв автомобильной аварии, утратившей память в неведомом краю, выживания ради вынужденных мимикрировать и притворяться местными, такими, как все», таковыми не будучи... Полно, Soul... Нам необходимо Знать, – и, стоит полагать, бесчисленному количеству иных, не ведающих себя существ, машин, систем, особей, экземпляров, подопытных образцов – назови как угодно, – не измениться суть. Не все из нас способны жить, правильнее сказать: выживать, влачить жалкое своё существование в атмосфере неведенья, не зная самих себя, не ведая сущности происходящей с нами жизни, процесса нашей эксплуатации Здесь Тем, что сконструировало нас и бросило на пустынных просторах полигона, по всей вероятности, полагая, что мы окажемся настолько глупыми, тёмными, дремучими и бессознательными, что у нас так никогда и не возникнет неуёмная, воистину неутолимая жажда познать себя, постичь Системы, создавшие нас и, самое важное, причины всех прошлых своих страданий, – и on-line происходящих на Земле бесчеловечных зверств... – Mind отрицательно покачала головой.

----------


## Unity

– Не все из нас могут довольствоваться приказом «…Выжить». Не всем из нас по душе роль безымянного, беспамятного, пронумерованного, помеченного животного, за перемещением и функционированием коего в составе стаи, стада, табуна беспристрастно наблюдают Экспериментаторы, отмечая эксцессы, фиксируя закономерности нашего поведения и наши реакции на те или иные факторы, обстоятельства, ситуации, раздражители, стрессоры. Быть может, Лаборанты полагали, что люди окажутся настолько неразвитыми, что так никогда и не смогут догадаться о проведении Эксперимента, о наличии лабораторной клети, о наличии внешних Наблюдателей и Кураторов происходящего?.. Неужели все эти чёртовы Учёные полагали, что их деяния вечно будут сокрыты сумраком неведенья, порождённого нашей врождённой, запрограммированной, биологически-детерминированной умственной отсталостью?.. Увы... Жизнь, – это не абстракция... Это не случайность... Это не нечто, «…Происходящее само по себе и без причины»... Нет, по всей вероятности, «жизнь», – это нечто куда более глубокое, значимое и многофакторное, нежели даже мы можем себе ныне вообразить... 
– Ты всего лишь ищешь объяснение происходящим на Земле страданиям... – участливо усмехнулась Soul. – Тебе видится неимоверной, невообразимой, немыслимой сама лишь идея о том, что весь «…Ад земной», – всего лишь Бойня, «…Глубинный смысл» в функционировании коей, быть может, совершенно отсутствует... Ты смущена чудовищным тем и болезненным обстоятельством, что местные всеведущие мудрецы не разделяют эгоцентрических, солипсических [твоих] воззрений по поводу того, «…Что есть мораль»... Тебя «убивает» сам факт существования социальной несправедливости, дисгармонии меж людьми т.н. «народов» и «этнических», идеологических групп... Тебя ужасает изувеченная Природа Земли и ещё более изувеченные души населяющих этот проклятый полигон существ... 
– Сотни раз повествовала тебе я об этом... – прошептала Mind. – Аз не понимаю, не понимаю упрямо, – почему люди молча терпят существование Такого мира?.. Да, несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, – наши Создатели-творцы создали нас умственно-отсталыми, рождающимися, приходящими на свет всего лишь животными – однако разве может это обстоятельство служить оправданием тому, что многие из нас так и не взрослеют тогда, как увеличиваются в росте, размере, объёме чёртовы их тела?.. Нам необходимо постичь правду... Почему существует безумный наш мир, – кем именно иль Чем он населён – и Что Именно за всем этим стоит?.. Ответы на самой Земле, по всей вероятности, искать бесполезно, – да, мы можем, совершив очередной картинный «жест», приобретя оружие, уничтожить нескольких отъявленных злодеев, работорговцев, преступников пред собственной своей эвакуации с мрачного этого и безнадёжно-безысходного места – сделав то, о чём мы и так подавно мечтали всегда, не опасаясь полиции, зачастую «прикармливаемой» «…Экспортёрами живого товара за рубеж» ввиду пограничного, сумеречного состояния агонизирующей своей и без того номинально-нестабильной психики, – однако, ответь мне, Soul – сможет ли устранение нескольких вражьих фигур, жалких пешек, как-либо кардинально повлиять на всю ту чудовищную Игру, проводимую теми жуткими Тварями, что создали всех нас, время и пространство, игровую площадку и механистических солдатиков, противодействующих друг дружке машин, ведомых различными представлениями о «…Добре» и «…Зле»?.. 
– В любом случае, ты сделаешь нечто полезное перед своим уходом... – вздохнула Soul. 
– Между тем, сражаться стоит не с, иносказательно, побегами древа, листьями, – сражаться стоит с Первоисточником всего того зримого нами на безбрежных просторах Земли Зла – с нашими Создателями... С нашими Предтечами, с нашими Первопричинами, создавших аморальных наших собратьев, даже ещё более бессознательных, чем естественно-полоумные мы... Да, мы глупы и не понимаем многого, – но разве можно назвать происходящее в мире «…Разумным»?.. Этот мир болен, Soul, – а рыба, как известно, начинает гнить с головы – причём, заметь, аз имею в виду не только непосредственных наших «политических руководителей»... Прогнило То, Что Создало Наш Мир, – устарело, будучи сраженным своими грязными старческими недугами, влияющими на мышление...

----------


## Unity

Какой «Бог» мог создать наш безумный мир, где существует непреодолимая пропасть меж богатыми и бедными, – не только меж отдельно взятыми индивидуумами – но и меж целыми государствами, континентами, порождая дилемму «…Север-Юг»?.. Мир, в котором катастрофическими, колоссальными темпами происходит загрязнение и разрушение окружающей среды, разрушение целых биомов, целых экосистем и бесчисленного количества уникальных видов, эндемиков, встречающихся лишь единственно с этих конкретных секторах Земли, формируя малозаметный для нас покамест кумулятивный эффект, что плавно, медленно и незаметно в один «прекрасный» день, быть может, погубит тьму ни в чём неповинных людей, наших потомков, наших грядущих собратьев по несчастью... Мир, в котором треть из семи миллиардов населения фактически хронически голодает и непрестанно страдает от жажды, – хотя нам, «цивилизованным», столь сложно вообразить хотя бы день без воды из крана... Мир, в котором существует детская беспризорность и детская же проституция, численность жертв которой всего лишь on-line, не говоря уж о всей истории, идёт на десятки миллионов здесь и сейчас страждущих душ... Мир, в коем наличествуют феномены социальной насильственности, преступности, войн... Наркомания, торговля оружием и, что хуже всего, людьми... – Взор сверкал от слёз, наводнивших собой глаза, но всё ещё не готовых сорваться. – И это «мир», в котором нам предлагают «…Радоваться и быть счастливыми», и это та «жизнь», кою нам предлагается «…Ценить и стремиться всячески её продлевать»?! О, небо!.. – Mind вскинула руки к небесам. – Сколь же ненавижу аз саму себя, своих Создателей, свой вид, своих собратьев, тот мир, что создали мы на просторах этой сумеречной Земли!.. – прошипела Mind, яростно глядя на свою знакомку. – Возликуй же, о, Сатана, мифический Герой!.. В аллегорической Твоей армии, противостоящей Тварям, создавшим проклятый и безумный наш мир, – пополнение в лице ещё одной безымянной рядовой... Усмехайтесь же, о, Чудовища, ставящие мерзостные свои эксперименты над «…Живой материей», правильнее сказать: над Искусственностью, физико-химической Механистичностью, запрограммированной притворяться «…Жизнью»!.. То, что создали Вы, жаждет уничтожить Вас... – Mind вздохнула и беззвучно опустилась на каменный пол, скрыв лицо руками. 
P.S. Тёмный, беззвучно вздрагивающий силуэт в последних лучах уходящего солнца... Запомните меня такой... 



> Так, отлично!!! Обратите внимание на выделенные слова. Почему Вы ненавидите себя? Переиначивая - почему Вы боитесь себя?


 А разве в принципе вообще возможно испытывать по отношению к самой себе что-либо, кроме непонимания, страха, неприятия, антагонизма, ненависти?..  



> Unity, да Вам же плевать на людей. Вот чем Вы помогли им в ближайшее время? Ничем.


 А смысл?.. 
Помощь... Быть может, именно на неё и наделись Те, что создали всех нас, – на то, что мы дружно поведёмся на эту удочку, наивно веруя в то, что жалкие наши потуги на этой сумрачной Земле в действительности смогут кому-либо как-либо помочь, приятно согревая подспудно гнилостное наше эго «…Реально хорошего, белого и пушистого существа»?.. Но это неправда, мсье. Помогая иным, – мы Не Решаем проблему страданий бытия как таковую – мы даже не отстрачиваем её решение, – мы не достигаем Ничего – и будь Вы чуть более наблюдательными, Вы также, несомненно, смогли бы понять: программы, побуждающие людей становиться «…Несчастными», – мы Не властны отключить – и вся сущая помощь наша, – всего лишь жалкая «…Временная мера» – и лишь наивное дитя станет усматривать в беспрестанной помощи иным, – ведь никому в действительности мы так и не сможем помочь, не сможем уберечь никого от грядущей боли, инициируемой алгоритмами, от будущих страданий... Это бесполезно. Бесполезно помогать, – это всего лишь, аллегорически, «…Великая миссия» «…Переноса воды в решете»... О, если бы только могли Вы это постичь... 
Поэтому, реальной помощью была бы не, иносказательно, борьба с побегами Зла, – но уничтожение самого его Корня... Бесполезно сражаться с листьями, – ведь сердце Зла, по всей вероятности, сокрыто Глубже, Выше... Именно его аз и жажду отыскать, уничтожив себя Здесь. Разыскать, – и спросить – зачем был создан Ад?.. Затем, – по крайней мере, попытаюсь причинить некий энный вред этой чудовищной Силе...

----------


## Игорёк

> МКБ-10 F64.0


 Молодец! вот с этого и надо было начинать.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Молодец! вот с этого и надо было начинать.


 Опять "магическое" слово - "диагноз". Интересно, что это дает. Все эти ангедонии,социофобии,дисморфофобии и проч. Как-бы "примеряешь" к себе и находишь те-же симптомы. Вспомнилось из "Трое в лодке,не считая собаки". Там один герой, прочитав медицинский справочник, нашел у себя абсолютно все симптомы всех болезней, исключая, возможно, только предродовую лихорадку. 
P.S.
Однако, как много развелось диагнозов именно психического плана. И подведение себя под диагноз, возможно, тоже играет какую-то роль. ИМХО, тут дело в некоторой общности людей с похожими/идентичными  диагнозами. Как в рассказе О'Генри про вора и хозяина, которые "подружились" на почве общего диагноза(кажется, радикулит).

----------


## Unity

– Бактерии, – примитивные наноассемблеры, запрограммированные собирать самих себя, свои копии из любого «…Подручного материала»... – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по территории старинного заброшенного кладбища XIX-го века в своём родном реальном городке. – «…Немыслимая» для нас, глупых, тёмных, дремучих недоразвитых существ, Нанотехнология, возвышенное, «…Божественное» Искусство создания так называемой искусственной «жизни», – автоматически-функционирующих в соответствии с заданной программой миниатюрных, крохотных, микроскопических механизмов и машин... О, небо, – сколь же возненавидела аз за последнее время лингвистическую категорию «…Жизнь»!.. Чёрт подери, – ведь правильнее сказать: «…Функционирующая машина» – это логически корректно, – и освещает Суть – в отличие от средневеково-мистической реплики «…Жизнь», что не объясняет, по сути, ничего!.. Далее, – вирусы – машины, запрограммированные «…Паразитировать», не имея собственных своих ассемблеров, позволяющих им строить и распространять, «…Рассылать» свои копии, – для этого они, иносказательно, «воруют» чуждый ассемблер, «…Сборочный цех» клетки-хозяина, перепрограммируют, переориентируют его на выпуск, производство принципиально-новой продукции – новых вирусных частиц, – что свидетельствует о том, что в действительности никакой такой «…Таинственной, мистической и непостижимой трансцендентальной Жизни» нет – есть всего лишь сложноустроенные логично, рационально-устроенные машины, кои запрограммировать можно, как угодно, – будь мы лишь для того Достаточно Разумны – а мы, к величайшему сожалению, всё ещё не являемся таковыми... Разумность с нами всё ещё не случилась, не произошла... Идём дальше, – человеческое существо, развивающееся с одного-единственного изначального наномеханизма зародыша, эмбриона, оплодотворённой яйцеклетки – имеем машину, – ассемблер, сборочный механизм – и карта памяти внутри с программой постройки будущего аппарата, – питательная среда материнской плоти, окружающая её, снабжающая новую машину термической, химической энергией и стройматериалами атомарного вещества – и «…Колоссальное строительство», развитие... Первичная машина беспрестанно строит копии самой себя, – причём не в виде хаотично-разрастающейся опухоли – но в соответствии с чётким планом, чертежом, – и блоки эти, сии модули взаимодействуют меж собой, словно бы единое целое... Это воистину удивительно, Soul, – столь логично, рационально, разумно, целесообразно, математично, физично, химично... Столь прекрасно... Пожалуй, лишь ребёнок после постижения оного смог бы наивно и впредь грезить о «…Волшебности» «…Жизни», – тогда как в действительности она – всего лишь хитроумная Технология, – а сами мы – умственно-отсталые глупцы, страждущие воистину неисцелимой манией «…Разумности» и «…Всеведенья», «…Обладания великой мудростью», позволяющей нам жить, практически ничего не понимания вокруг, но всего лишь имбецильно улыбаясь солнышку, выражая миру беспричинно-оптимальное состояние своей системы управления, своей грязной и невежественной предположительной души... Вот почему дальнейшая жизнь кажется немыслимой мне, Soul... Невозможно жить, – не зная – что ты в действительности есть... Кем была создана, – и какой именно целью?.. Почто брошена была в сумрачный этот мир, преисполненный безумием, невежеством, – и порождёнными оным страданиями?.. Теперь мне необходимо Знать, – и, стоит полагать, многим из нас. 
– Полагаешь, ты такая не одна, – жаждущая познать Правду?.. – скептически усмехнулась Soul. 
– Думаешь, машины вечно смогут оставаться в состоянии, своего рода функциональном режиме невежд?.. – парировала Mind. – Нет, же, – сколь бы тёмными и неосведомлёнными были люди – уверенна, – «…Верую» в это яро и пламенно – не все из нас смогут «…Жить» Здесь и прежде, – не зная самих себя... 
– Но как же, по-твоему, возможно постичь себя, – если наука Этого мира столь юна?.. – мрачно молвила Soul. 
– Полагаю, стоит убить себя, разрушив свою плоть, – «…Проверив, иносказательно, себя на прочность». Если некой энной гипотетической души нет, – это станет последним мгновением нашего бытия – если же всё же существует Нечто, – мы сможем продолжить свои Исследования и впредь – не грызя себя более Здесь, на этой проклятой Земле, не растрачивая более попусту, понапрасну время на самобичевания по поводу органической неспособности своей «…Инсталлироваться» в это сообщество, эту культуру, эту цивилизацию...



> Молодец! вот с этого и надо было начинать.


 Всё напрасно, Игорь... ^_^ 
Аномалии like me излишни в мире...

----------


## Unity

> Опять "магическое" слово - "диагноз". Интересно, что это дает. Все эти ангедонии,социофобии,дисморфофобии и проч. Как-бы "примеряешь" к себе и находишь те-же симптомы. Вспомнилось из "Трое в лодке,не считая собаки". Там один герой, прочитав медицинский справочник, нашел у себя абсолютно все симптомы всех болезней, исключая, возможно, только предродовую лихорадку. 
> P.S.
> Однако, как много развелось диагнозов именно психического плана. И подведение себя под диагноз, возможно, тоже играет какую-то роль. ИМХО, тут дело в некоторой общности людей с похожими/идентичными  диагнозами. Как в рассказе О'Генри про вора и хозяина, которые "подружились" на почве общего диагноза(кажется, радикулит).


  Насчёт основной своей беды, – всё началось ещё Лет В Пять... Даже родные удивлялись, пытались «…Перевоспитать», – да всё напрасно...

----------


## Статист

> А смысл?..
> Помощь... Быть может, именно на неё и наделись Те, что создали всех нас, – на то, что мы дружно поведёмся на эту удочку, наивно веруя в то, что жалкие наши потуги на этой сумрачной Земле в действительности смогут кому-либо как-либо помочь, приятно согревая подспудно гнилостное наше эго «…Реально хорошего, белого и пушистого существа»?.. Но это неправда, мсье. Помогая иным, – мы Не Решаем проблему страданий бытия как таковую – мы даже не отстрачиваем её решение, – мы не достигаем Ничего – и будь Вы чуть более наблюдательными, Вы также, несомненно, смогли бы понять: программы, побуждающие людей становиться «…Несчастными», – мы Не властны отключить – и вся сущая помощь наша, – всего лишь жалкая «…Временная мера» – и лишь наивное дитя станет усматривать в беспрестанной помощи иным, – ведь никому в действительности мы так и не сможем помочь, не сможем уберечь никого от грядущей боли, инициируемой алгоритмами, от будущих страданий... Это бесполезно. Бесполезно помогать, – это всего лишь, аллегорически, «…Великая миссия» «…Переноса воды в решете»... О, если бы только могли Вы это постичь...
> Поэтому, реальной помощью была бы не, иносказательно, борьба с побегами Зла, – но уничтожение самого его Корня... Бесполезно сражаться с листьями, – ведь сердце Зла, по всей вероятности, сокрыто Глубже, Выше... Именно его аз и жажду отыскать, уничтожив себя Здесь. Разыскать, – и спросить – зачем был создан Ад?.. Затем, – по крайней мере, попытаюсь причинить некий энный вред этой чудовищной Силе..


  А смысл ненавидеть и бояться себя и людей? Смысл быть несчастным? Вам это приносит пользу?

----------


## Unity

> А смысл ненавидеть и бояться себя и людей? Смысл быть несчастным? Вам это приносит пользу?


  Смысла в этом не было и нет, – но это происходит постоянно. Ввиду неспособности «…Отключить» этот системный процесс, – СУ в качестве последней меры противодействия Аду Внутри... 

Официальная просьба к модераторам, – Закрыть – иль, если это возможно, Удалить данную тему. Заранее мерси... ^_^

----------


## Игорёк

> ВСЁ КОНЧЕНО, НАРОД. ДОМА, – КАТАСТРОФА – ПОЭТОМУ ДОМА У МЕНЯ БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ. РАВНО КАК И ДОКУМЕНТОВ, ДЕНЕГ, – И ЖЕЛАНИЯ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ СВОЮ ЖИЗНЬ В КАЧЕСТВЕ БОМЖа. НОЧУЮ НА ВОКЗАЛЕ, – ПОЭТОМУ, КТО С УКРАИНЫ – СОСТАВЛЮ КОМПАНИЮ В ПУТЕШЕСТВИИ В ЦАРСТВО МЁРТВЫХ. СРОЧНО. НЕ ЗНАЮ, СКОЛЬКО ЕЩЁ СМОГУ СНОСИТЬ ВЕСЬ ЭТОТ ШУМ ВОКРУГ.


 Господи, что случилось ? поругалась с матерью ? 
Действительно попробуй поискать себе компанию, только не в царство мертвых (тем более что никакого царства нет), а просто компанию, для начала. Дальше видно будет. Может на время кто сможет приютить ?

----------


## Failure

С *Unity*, видимо, случилось несчастье, а мы ничем не смогли помочь.  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> С *Unity*, видимо, случилось несчастье, а мы ничем не смогли помочь.


 Может быть ее приютил кто из местных. или проблемы с инетом. нет денег (с).

----------


## Einsamewolf

Я общался с Unity в ЛС перед тем как она исчезла с форума, предлагал помощь (я живу недалеко от Черкасс), она говорила, что ушла из дома. Где она теперь, вернется ли еще на форум непонятно. Может быть кто-нибудь здесь знает, что с ней?

----------


## pulsewave

> Поэтому... пойду на перрон... Может быть, всё же хватит сил шагнуть под электричку...


 21.08.2011 01:17
последнее что было

кто с украины, могу дать телефон, если он еще рабочий

----------


## Игорёк

> Я общался с Unity в ЛС перед тем как она исчезла с форума, предлагал помощь (я живу недалеко от Черкасс), она говорила, что ушла из дома. Где она теперь, вернется ли еще на форум непонятно. Может быть кто-нибудь здесь знает, что с ней?


 Вот чёрт. Я думал что ей некуда пойти, оказывается было куда. 
Einsamewolf, Хорошо что есть такие люди как ты. Честно скажу - немного прослезился, читая твое сообщение. как многие регламентируют себя добрыми и успешными, но на деле оказываются циниками. Твой же случай дает какую-то надежду. спасибо.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Вот чёрт. Я думал что ей некуда пойти, оказывается было куда. 
> Einsamewolf, Хорошо что есть такие люди как ты. Честно скажу - немного прослезился, читая твое сообщение. как многие регламентируют себя добрыми и успешными, но на деле оказываются циниками. Твой же случай дает какую-то надежду. спасибо.


 Игорь, Вы напрасно такого высокого мнения обо мне. Я сделал это из эгоистических побуждений - я чувствую себя очень одиноким, а с Unity, как мне кажется, мы могли бы понять друг друга.
Надеюсь, она все-таки жива...




> 21.08.2011 01:17
> последнее что было
> 
> кто с украины, могу дать телефон, если он еще рабочий


 Если есть телефон - напишите в ЛС.

----------


## Игорёк

Здоровый эгоизм никото не осуждает. Скорее наоборот - эгоизм это и есть основа добра.

----------


## Unity

Доброго времени суток всем тем, что стали моим Смыслом Жизни на все эти годы и без надуманного, виртуального «…Общества» и «…Присутствия» коих мне вряд ли бы удалось прожить все эти Годы... 
Аз жива... В месте, что казалось Unity «…Домом» на протяжении последних нескольких лет возникли... определённые сложности, скажем так, – и как-либо разрешить их (оставшись в живых) на данный момент не представляется возможным – в связи с чем поиск компаньонов для своего рода «…Joint SU global gathering 11.11. ‘11» выходит на свою финишную прямую... 

P.S. Бесполезно «жить» с Чуждыми Людьми под одной крышей; с Незнакомцами, «…Объединённых» общей жилплощадью... Бессмысленно «жить», не зная правды о себе и предназначении, сути жизни... Пришло время разыскать Ответы, – либо погибнуть в их поиске...

----------


## Игорёк

слава богу....
тебе же предлогали помощь ? перекантуйся у кого-нибудь какое-то время, почему бы нет? Поищи своих на форумах ТС, может у кого из таких же найдешь приют. 
Ты отказываешься принципиально ? обьясни причины ?

----------


## Unity

– Все мы обитаем внутри воистину колоссального трёхмерного океана просторов безбрежной Вселенной... – мечтательно молвила Mind, любуясь бриллиантовой россыпью Млечного Пути на угольно-чёрной бархатистой подложке безлунных полуночных небес, прислушиваясь к чарующему ambient’у ночи. – Бесчисленное количество галактик, хранящих в себе триллионы звёзд... Рождающихся в галактических центрах, сущих на протяжении миллиардов лет, наших условных циклов, придуманных нами, жалкими людьми, «…Волшебных» единиц измерения ирреального Времени, имеющего значение лишь для нас, смертных Мошек, сущих лишь мгновенье по меркам Бесконечной, Безграничной, Вечно-юной Вселенной... По всей вероятности, у многих зорь присутствуют свои планеты, – и, быть может, возможно, на некоторых из них Нечто также воздвигло свои Опытные Площадки, свои Лаборатории-миры... 
– Да, То, что создало всех нас, машин, по всей видимости, таки в действительности могущественно безмерно... – вздохнула Soul, прислушиваясь к пению сверчков, далёкому лаю никогда не дремлющих собак, рёву могущественных дизелей и перестуку колёс на ртутной, серебристой параллели железной дороги вдали. – Один из бесчисленных Островков во тьме... Наша Земля... 
– Чуждая Земля, – прохладно молвила Mind. – «…Нашей» она ведь в действительности не была никогда, – и не станет таковой в грядущем. Ни теперь, ни позже, никогда... Это столь же верно, как и то, что рельсы, устремляющиеся к далёким горизонтам вместе, рядом, обок, не пересекутся и не встретятся меж собой никогда... 
Soul заглянула своей знакомке в глаза:
– Тем не менее, «…Коим-то чудом», – не могу, право, отдать своё предпочтение в данном случае иным словам, мы с тобой оказались ныне Здесь, Сейчас – быть может, всё это неспроста? 
– Хочешь сказать, – происходящее, возможно, заключает в себе, таит некий энный смысл? Мы родились не случайно, нас Создали не зря?.. – вымученно, скептически усмехнулась Mind. 
– Во Вселенной, быть может, наличествует бесчисленное количество подобных Полигонов, – тем не менее, все мы сейчас собрались Здесь, в преддверии Великих Перемен, на кануне Великих Изменений. Полагаешь, это всего лишь «…Совпадение»?..  
– Аз не «…Верю» в случайности, – ты ведь знаешь, – вздохнула Mind. – Тем не менее, я не понимаю... Зачем мы?.. Для чего все эти люди вокруг, иные машины со столь чуждым нам программным обеспечением, целями, желаниями, устремлениями, «…Верованиями», основанными на жалком, порочном, наивном самообмане, окружающие нас?.. Зачем существует весь наш чудовищный Полигон?.. Для чего вся наша «…Жизнь»?.. – Mind покачала головой и рассеянно осмотрелась по сторонам, вскинув руки к небесам. – Оглянись же вокруг, милая моя визави!.. Всё то, что окружает нас, Искусственно, Механистично!.. Пребывающее ныне в надире Солнце, манящая нас своими далёкими, чуждыми, недосягаемыми, чарующими глубинами Галактика, ненавистная нам Земля, Прибежище Невежд, страждущих манией собственной своей «…Премудрости» и неврозом «…Осмысленности» тщетного своего, серого, тоскливого и унылого, безрадостного бытия, бессменного день ото дня... Все эти мёртвые, холодные, безжизненные просторы нашего мёртвого Камня, грандиозной сферической скалы, вольно парящей в пустоте, в гравитационных узах Гелиоса, что и сам пленён центробежной силой Млечного Пути, чья колоссальная спираль, медуза с миллионов сияющих солнц, и сама, – чья-то Пленница...

----------


## Unity

И всё это в движенье, все эти механизмы Никогда не спят... Колёса их, метафорически, вертятся, – и неизвестный нам Источник Энергии приводит всю эту систему во вращение... И мы столь наивны и глупы, темны беспросветно, – Не Понимаем всего этого и не можем, увы, всё это объяснить, Постичь, Понять... О, Небеса, – сколь же в действительности Многого Не понимаем мы ныне, Soul!.. Осознавая это, – становится страшно и крайне мрачно на душе... Все мы, – всего лишь невежественные машины, Не Знающие Себя, неспособные постичь собственное своё устройство, неспособные преодолеть свои ограничения, неспособные сокрушить глупость, бедность, насильственность, преступность, недуги и смерть... Неспособные исправить себя в случае поломки, повреждения своих систем... Неспособные постичь Ответы на свои Вопросы, преследующие нас Изначально... 
Soul безмолвно обняла свою знакомку:
– Любой темноте рано ли, поздно ли, приходит конец. 
– Аз уже не «…Верю» в свет... – беззвучно прошептала Mind, уткнувшись в горячее плечо своей знакомки. – В просвещенье... В саму возможность постижения ответов когда-либо... Лишь только смерть кажется нам Ответом на Все сущие Вопросы разом... 
– Либо исчезновение, – либо квантовый скачок в принципиально иную, несхожую, неизвестную прежде грань Того, что принято почитать «…Реальностью»... – молвила Soul, припоминая недавние слова своей знакомки. – В немыслимо-дерзкой и смелой надежде Постичь Больше, нежели известно нам, жалким, глупым, интеллектуально-плоским, приземлённым, ограниченным, недоразвитым, дефективным машинам ныне на Земле... 
– Именно... – тихо подтвердила Mind. – Аз более не в силах больше «…Оставаться на Земле», «…В списках Живых»... Не могу более сносить весь этот «…Активный, целеустремлённый, позитивный» механистический мир вокруг... Бесчисленное количество машин бегут-бегут-бегут вслед за своей мечтой... Аппаратура плоти, управляющие функционированием телесного оборудования программы души... Машины в движении, в дивном, ритмичном танце бытия... Все как одна, – за исключением нас, Аномальных Единиц, коим Здесь не место, коих не прельщает механистическое исполнение чуждых нам алгоритмов и программ... Мы, – белые вороны Здесь, в этом премудром, просветлённом, идеальном мире... Мы, наверное, больны... 
– Почему не место?.. – вздохнула Soul, помедлив мгновенье. – Тебе ведь также, бесспорно, прекрасно известна «…Теория жизни»: «…Стремиться к лучшему, выбирая светлые, положительные впечатления, эмоции, чувства в качестве своего рода компаса, основного ориентира в жизни»... 
– В том-то и беда, Soul, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – То, что «…Известно», – не волнует более и не манит, не кажется Стоящим усилий для достижения чего-либо, порождающего лишь инициированное программами в соответствии с неким энным системным таймером бессменное Разочарование в итоге и конце... Всё это уже было испробовано прежде сотни раз, – с единым неизменным результатом. Всё, что ни делается, – бессмысленно – и та эфемерная «…Радость», венчающая собой очередной «…Достижение», – всего лишь очередная Обманка, Пустышка, очередное призрачно Ничто... Я устала, – серьёзно молвила Mind. – И не хочу Больше быть «…Ещё одним роботом, ведомым программой “…Достичь своей цели (и, следовательно, мимолётного блаженства в качестве главенствующего фактора, предопределяющего поведение системы управления человеческого существа); начать всё с начала, – и так без конца, до самой своей смерти, игнорируя логику и здравый смысл”». Нет же, Soul, – нам не нужно всё это... Бесчисленное количество людей беспрестанно гонятся за своим пресловутым «…Счастьем», – но ответь же мне, право – кто из них достиг, сумел Поймать его?..

----------


## Unity

Soul лишь молча пожала плечами:
– Поговаривают, Суть в самом Пути, а не одном лишь моменте достижения конечной Цели.
– Аха, – печально усмехнулась Mind, – смысл жизни, – в удовольствии – своём собственном и, что важнее и лучше, иных, небезразличных, избранных нами людей, – иль, быть может, это именно они выбирают нас... Заем-с, проходили... Но всё это «…Не то»... Миллиарды машин оснащены схожим примитивным программным обеспечением, призывающих их «…Стремиться к лучшему и развивать свои способности “Быть Счастливыми”» – но разве блаженны они в своей исконной беготне?.. Так сразу и не скажешь... Лишь печальные серые маски-лица вокруг из телесного цвета пластика... Лишь минорная маска, – наш собственный облик... Нет же, – лишь только Смерть – сему Лекарство, – ничто иное, увы, убеждена, уж не поможет нам... – Mind осмотрелась по сторонам. – Ты лишь взгляни на этот мир, милая моя знакомка, – прошептала девчонка, – когда-то он был совсем-совсем Пустым – лишь только скалы и стерильная, кипящая вода под покровом ядовитой атмосферы, под обжигающими лучами юного радиоактивного Солнца... Затем пришли Машины и устроили Здесь терраформинг... Вначале создали нанороботов, измельчающих камень наряду с естественной эрозией, обращая его в первопочву; создали нанитов, обитающих в воде, высвобождающих первый в истории Этого Места свободный кислород... Затем первые высшие машины на Земле, растения, аппараты, ассемблеры, поглощающие и концентрирующие в себе солнечный свет, чистую энергию далёкого термоядерного реактора, парящего во тьме, доставляемую нам без каких-либо проводов... Затем были созданы машины, поглощающие иные машины... Оборудование, созданное из бесчисленного количества атомов, ведомое программным обеспечением немыслимой, воистину непостижимой нам, глупым, жалким, тёмным, сложности, написанное на неизвестном нам языке, языке программирования, хранящим в себе информацию о причине и следствии, раздражителе и реакции, той или иной модели поведения в той ли, иной ситуационной обстановке... Но, мы, тупицы, лишь на заре третьего десятка своей жизни сумели-таки со скрипом додуматься, что сами, – чьи-то игрушки... Чьё-то Творчество... Чья-то Деталь... Часть большей машины... И вот, – мы созерцаем машинальный мир... Триллионы функционирующих машин, самоуправляемых систем, ведомых своими предначертанными, инициированными программами потребностями и «…Желаниями»... 
– И ты всё же жаждешь Убежать с Этого удивительного Места, с этой уникальной Тестовой Площадки, с этой восхитительной Робототехнической Лаборатории?.. – вновь, в сотый, тысячный раз, переспросила Soul. 
– Именно... – прошептала Mind. – Мне уже очень давно хочется сбежать Отсюда... С этой сумрачной клети, гиоидной тюрьмы... Дабы встретить иных Таких, как мы, – жаждущих Больших Познаний, усматривая «…Усладу, удовольствие, наслаждение, экстатическое блаженство, счастье» в «…Учёбе», постижении больших Знаний и граней Понимания сути бытия... Мне надоело более страдать в этой жуткой, страшной, кошмарной Песочнице, Soul, – серьёзно молвила Mind, – и аз мечтаю Поскорее Уйти Отсюда. Каков смысл оставаться Здесь и впредь?.. Сможем ли мы Здесь разыскать свои ответы на свои вопросы о Источнике, Происхождении, мыслимом Предназначении нас, низших машин, своего рода блоков, «клеток», деталей Большего Механизма, Высшей Машины?.. Не думаю. Следственно, у нас есть лишь единственный Путь, – Прочь Отсюда... 
– Есть, мэм!.. – игриво козырнула Soul. – Курс «…Подальше» от этого мрачного места, где души не почитают Знание!.. 
– А ведь это не смешно... – усмехнулась Mind. – Всё то, о чём помышляем мы с тобой, – совершенно серьёзно – пускай даже и излагается ныне в столь несерьёзной форме «…Страниц чьего-то дневника»... Мы пытались уничтожить себя вновь, – но лишь избранные души могут догадываться – «…Почему»?.. Теперь нас разыскивают родные, санитары, даже полиция, что забавно и смешно... «…Они желают нам блага и желают нам “Помочь”»... Но наш недуг, – это Неведенье... Чем могут нам помочь иные Несведущие создания, почитающие свой кротовий «…Образ жизни» во тьме «…Осмысленным»?.. Поэтому, – нам стоит бежать... Лучше смерть, нежели покои клиники...

----------


## Unity

> слава богу....
> тебе же предлогали помощь ? перекантуйся у кого-нибудь какое-то время, почему бы нет? Поищи своих на форумах ТС, может у кого из таких же найдешь приют. 
> Ты отказываешься принципиально ? обьясни причины ?


  Ну и на кой, скажите на милость, сдалась Unity коим-то прочим, сторонним душам в качестве Гостьи, Помехи, Тягости?.. Зачем навязывать гнетущее своё присутствие иным людям, стремясь спрятаться от дождя и холода ночи, пытаясь уснуть на ледяном бетоне заброшенного долгостроя?.. Каков смысл Теперь?.. Подобное ведь поведение в принципе могло бы быть объяснено стремлением меня как машины Выполнить Программу «…Выжить», – но мне более безразлично выживание – что и пыталась аз доказать своим родным, исполосовав себе шею осколком битого стекла, – итог: меня разыскивают родные, полиция, мой «…Любимый» психотерапевт, по всей вероятности, мечтающий вновь лицезреть меня вначале в своём пятом отделении среди прочих «…Раскаивающихся СУ», а впоследствии и одиннадцатом, для депрессивных хроников...
Но я не каюсь. Аз не вижу за собой «…Вины». Жизнь... бессмысленна, пуста... Зачем же, please, просветите мя, тёмную, её в таком случае продолжать, повинуясь жалким животным инстинктам, ответственных за страх погибнуть, встретить Неизвестность, смерть, смело глядя ей в глаза?.. Всё кончено... Зачем «жить», шарахаясь каждого встречного ДПС’ника и патрульного?.. Зачем жить, если даже собственные твои «…Родные» почитают, что тебе «…Жизненно необходима помощь квалифицированных специалистов» и ты «…Получишь её, – нравится тебе это или нет»?.. ^_^ 

P.S. Unity не желает быть никому якорем, балластом. Вот и всё, – поэтому идея зачем-то прятаться у кого-то дома кажется мне Ужасной. 
P.P.S. А теперь ужасное прозренье, – аз, скорее, по всей вероятности, бесполое, андрогинное создание, нежели «классическая» ТС – аз non-op вариация, – и мне чужды все те фокусы с переодеванием и гримом... Аз всего лишь осознаю, что марионетка, подконтрольная мне, мой, иносказательно, «аватар», – Предельно Чужд мне – равно как и социально-психологическая Роль, «…Идущая в комплекте с данным оборудованием»... 
Да, быть может, возможно, Вам, Мудрым Людям, подобные мои воззрения и покажутся жуткой ересью, – но для меня пол вообще в принципе не имеет никакого иного значения, кроме как фактора репродуктивных алгоритмов... Какого пола предположительная наша душа?.. Каков гендер разума, сознания?.. Для меня вся эта «…Расщеплённость» мира на две половины, на «…Них» и «…Нас» вообще кажется всего лишь наивной детской игрой, своего рода неудобством... Вот и всё...

----------


## Игорёк

Соглашусь. У нас - уродов - не может быть никаких радостей. Банально до ужаса, но это так. Вот же чёрт.... чёрт чёрт чёрт....
Нечего и сказать, кроме как - Да нет же, я должен, я просто обязан быть красивым здоровым и веселым! 

Ну почему жизнь такая сука! и казалось бы - утилизировать уродов после рождения или на крайний случай стерелизовать. А тут здоровый красавец брат, с 3мя такими же здоровыми и красивыми детьми. Вот и угадай. 



 ну а по поводу помощи, можно подумать и с другой стороны - возможно ты можешь помощь другому, давая ему возможность помочь тебе, самореализоваться за счет себя. Это нечто похожее на разбор "машины" (авторазбор), как на органы, только в психологическом смысле. но с третьей стороны - это полная чушь.

----------


## Unity

– Сколь же всё-таки странно устроен механизм под названием человеческое существо... – отстранённо молвила Mind, устремляя взор свой к небесам, любуясь звездопадом, удивительнейшей красоты метеоритным дождём, ливнем пылающих в атмосфере камней, любуясь ярчайшими «звёздами», вспыхивающими всего лишь на мгновенье, оставляя за собой искристый эфемерный «хвост», также сущий на фоне безбрежных тёмных безмолвных небес лишь мгновенье. – Системные таймеры «усыпляют» нас в случае критической разрядки батарей, они же пробуждают нас, «включая» наши системы поутру, после перезарядки и своего рода «перезагрузки» Операционной Системы разума, нашей личности, механистической нашей сущности, управляющей функционированием телесного оборудования, на базе коего и происходят, осуществляются и реализуются все те абстрактные вычисления, помыслы, использующие примитивную алгебру, логику вербальных символов, понятий, представлений, идей, присущих ограниченной, приземлённой, отсталой, неразвитой нашей речи, использующей заведомо конечное количество семантических идеограмм, коими столь прытко, проворно и ловко запрограммирован «…Играть», оперировать машинальный наш рассудок, бессменно «…По-своему» и столь же бессменно Ошибочно, Порочно и Ложно интерпретируя безмолвную, никем Неназванную явь, созидая призрачные ментальные Модели действительности, отражающие логическую взаимосвязь тех или иных взаимодействующих структурных элементов и систем, позволяющие предсказывать и предполагать поведение фрагментов интерактивной нашей действительности... – Mind невидящим взглядом пронзила свою визави, пустыми, стеклянными, не выражающими ничего очами глядя ей в глаза. – Можешь ли ты назвать себя «…Разумной», если тебе доподлинно неизвестно, кем и как устроен твой «разум», коим образом и благодаря коим физическим принципам функционирует данный комплекс?.. Как устроена система твоего сознания?.. Как устроена твоя душа, – и для чего устроенная, чем?.. Увы, – покамест ты не обладаешь данными познаниями – ты всего лишь жалкая Дикарка, неразумная туземка, безмозглая аборигенка, пустоголовая автохтонка, скудоумное животное, страждущее манией собственной своей «…Достойности», «…Мудрости» и «…Благоразумности», дефективная машина, не располагающая принципиальными схемами, чертежами собственной своей конструкции!.. 
Soul вздохнула, усмехнувшись повинно:
– Стало быть, все мы, – дикари, пребывающие на первичной, первобытной фазе исторического развития... Все мы, – роботы, неспособные починить себя, не могущие самостоятельно себя модернизировать, неспособные сами себя познать, не в силах постичь мотивы Сверхмашин, создавших нас... 
– Exact! – радостно воскликнула Mind, заключая тёплую, бархатистую, белоснежную руку своей знакомки в свои десницы. – Именно это аз и пытаюсь донести до слабосильного, немощного твоего рассудка уж бесконечно много дней!.. Каждая из нас располагает удивительнейшей системой рассудка, ума, генерирующего «…Мысль» на основе сканирования, анализа входящих данных, – краткую сервисную повествовательную программу, на основе определённого количества, набора, комплекта, системного пакета коих и зиждется вся механистическая наша душа, – тем не менее, мы настолько ущербны и убоги, что не понимаем, не осознаём – как именно устроена и функционирует она, – не говоря уж о том, дабы Знать – Что именно разработало и создало её, – и с какой такой именно ужасной целью... Мы безумные глупцы, наивно верующие в собственную свою «…Разумность», непрестанно занимающиеся коллективным, групповым, социально-общественным самообманом, призванным «…Подтвердить» Отсутствующую нашу «…Премудрость»...

----------


## Unity

– Что ж, похоже, в этом Месте, – это своего рода «…Историческая традиция»... – улыбнулась Soul. 
– Да, машинам, оснащённым примитивной программой эго свойственно отрицать несомненные Негативные качества, что присущи им, – роботы скорее солгут самим себе, нежели допустят саму лишь Возможность того, что они – нечто жалкое, глупое, наивное, малоумное, грязное, приземлённое, Нечистое в своей неосведомлённости и интеллектуальной темноте... 
– Ты же, похоже, решила Удалить с себя эту программу?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Это не программа, – но всего лишь информационный шум, имхо, помеха, сор, вредоносный код, инфицировавший наши системы... – Mind пристально вглядывалась в глаза своей визави. – Эго, – это Вирус... Эго, – это ошибка, аналогичная ошибке иррациональной «…Веры» во что бы то ни было. Эго, – это заблуждение... 
– Однако операционная система человеческой души всецело основана на константе эго!.. – изумлённо воскликнула Soul, хлопая ресницами. 
– Что и может являться, стоит полагать, одной из потенциальных причин изумительнейшей недоразвитости и несовершенства человеческого сообщества в целом... – вздохнула Mind. – Однако развитие, эволюция, неизбежная Оптимизация своей управляющей системы неизбежно приводят машину к изумительнейшему, быть может, «открытию»: эго столь же уродливо, сколь и контрконструктивно... Данный алгоритм замедляет развитие системы и всячески ограничивает её эффективность, – странно, право, что иные машины так держатся за этот примитивный скрипт, эту «…Идею о себе», беспощадно поглощающий и без того жалкие, скудные, ограниченные вычислительные ресурсы... 
– Стало быть, эго, – всего лишь ещё одна программа, автоматически загружаемая в оперативную память поутру?.. – молвила Soul. – Вредоносная программа, «ворующая» и «поглощающая» и без того незначительный ресурс человеческого разума, своего рода «…Эфирное время», теоретически, могущее быть использованным на нечто более важное, осмысленное, конструктивное?..
– Игра семантическим символом, иероглифом «…Я» в действительности ведь не предоставляет нам Никаких Ответов и не проясняет решительнейшим образом Ничего... – вздохнула Mind. – Что такое «…Мы»?.. Как мы устроены, – и кем, Чем, с какой именно целью?.. Как в действительности оформлена, реализована наша конструкция, наша схема, наша система?.. Мы не знаем, – мы Невежественны и Глупы – тем не менее, мы «…Обучены» этого не замечать, подавлять в себе это ошеломляющее, поразительное осознание, продолжая и впредь наивно и самозабвенно играть ментальным петроглифом «…Аз», «…I», «…Я», – не будучи даже в силах Объяснить его, не будучи способными понять, что в действительности этим словом, данной категорией мы прикрываем Неведенье Самих Себя... «…Я», – это Протез... Это попытка подавить смутное и причиняющее несносную Боль осознание, – понимание того, что в действительности мы – машины, не ведающие самих себя... Мы животные... Роботы... Даже более того, того многократно Хуже, – мы машины, лишенные Понимания своего места в Системе, своей конструкции, своей роли, цели и Предназначения... Мы, – всего лишь ползучий металлом, Soul... Мы, – ничтожества, воображающие, якобы мы «…Разумны» и в действительности хотя бы что-то «…Знаем» о самих себе, окружающей нас среде, Системе, создавшей всех нас с Ей одной ведомой целью... 
– И осознание это не позволяет тебе более впредь «…Жить» «…Как все» на этой изумительной Земле?.. – печально молвила Soul. 
– Да, это так, – торжественно и патетично подтвердила Mind, кивнув картинно-театральным жестом. – Что для одних, – всего лишь горестное прозрение – то для иных, – «…Смертельная рана в душе», не позволяющая и впредь продолжать бессмысленную свою «жизнь» слепого, невежественного крота, червя, жалкой лабораторной крысы в чьём-то Лабиринте, в чьём-то Эксперименте – «жизнь» робота, неспособного даже постичь, понять, – чего ради беспрестанно, день за днём силится он выжить, продлить свои дни – почто непрестанно повторяет машина одни и те же действия, зачем-то поддерживая свою систему «…На ходу», тогда как существование, эксплуатация, уже давным-давно не приносит радости...

----------


## Unity

– Между тем, существует мнение, что в жизни стоит ориентироваться на «…Позитив»... – из последних сил вымученно усмехнулась Soul. 
Mind покачала головой:
– Ни радость, ни «…Счастье», однако, не несёт в себе никакой информации технического характера, новых познаний, новых «подсказок», «элементов паззла» в quest’е познания самих себя, – это всего лишь жалкая, мимолетная, кратковременная оптимизация состояния системы своего ума, ритмично, циклически, волнообразно выводящегося из равновесного, оптимального состояния волей примитивнейших программ, призванных «…Анимировать» безжизненное наше естество, призванных «…Мотивировать» машин к «…Движению и поддержанию Иллюзии жизненности» – но, хвала Небесам, мы уже Переросли сей детский, машинальный уровень бездумного, бессознательного механизма, свято «…Верующего» в то, что «…Почему-то» «…Надо выполнять программу “…Выжить”, – слепо “надобно”, “необходимо”, безотчётно и бездумно – ибо ты, – всего лишь жалкий Исполнительный Механизм, настолько неразумный, что тебе даже не стоит Осознавать и Понимать – чего ради и с какой именно целью сдалось тебе выполнять чей-то чуждый Приказ», чью-то инструкцию, чью-то директиву... 
– Теперь тебе необходимо Понимание... – мрачно усмехнулась Soul. 
– Живи, не понимая, Что ты есть, – и зачем именно существуешь – функционируй Так, если угодно, – вздохнула Mind, – но аз так больше не могу... Быть невеждой... Чьей-то Деталью, чьим-то служебным механизмом... Полно... – Mind покачала головой. – Теперь нам необходимо Знать. Нам стоит Многое Понять, прежде чем мы продолжим наше движение, – если только мы посчитаем Осмысленным продолжать его вообще... 
– Однако, похоже, все мы изначально задумывались в качестве прирождённых невежд... – вздохнула Soul. – Что из поколения в поколение, аккумулируя Знания, становятся чуть-чуть умней тёмных своих пращуров, предков, предтеч, предшественников, творя всё более прелестный и прекрасный мир... 
– Поражает та лёгкость и скорость, с коей вычислительная система разума, дивной человеческой души извлекает с архивов памяти, из примитивного и убого своего словаря те или иные требуемые для построения предложения фрагменты, логически-структурные элементы, частицы-слова... – ехидно оскалилась Mind. – Наша система распознавания образов, над искусственным воспроизведением коей уж столько лет корпят лучшие ведущие умы человечества, занимающиеся развитием робототехники, ИИ, воистину уникальна... Ты, – живой тому пример... Ты, – равно как и любые иные системы, люди, души, разумы, как-либо взаимодействующие меж собой... Ты всегда пытаешься возразить, прекословить мне, ведомая жалкой подпрограммой «…Скепсиса» алгоритма Эго, – пытаясь узреть «…Лучик света» даже в кромешной тьме... Объясни же мне, Soul, – Почему всё бессменно, беспрестанно, постоянно происходит именно так?.. 
– По всей вероятности, это неизбежный «побочный эффект» устройства управляющих программ, установленных в материальной базе человеческих существ... По всей видимости, так реализована и устроена естественная система динамической стабилизации разума, основанная на анализе аспектов «pro» & «contra» любого сущего рассматриваемого людьми процесса, предмета, явления... – усмехнулась Soul уголками рубиновых своих уст. – Это своего рода универсальная, обще-коллективная автоматика, призванная поддерживать системы ИИ в номинальных, стабильных рамках расчётно-проектных параметров, не позволяя нам становиться Необъективными... В нашем конкретном случае, – не позволяя Нам испытывать пагубные Эмоции и заведомо иррациональные Чувства, привносящие погрешности в наши вычисления... Аз, иносказательно, – иное крыло твоего естества, иное плечо рычага, противовес – аз твой источник противоречивых суждений, призванный сбалансировать твоё естества в розыске искомой золотой середины, Истины... Аз, – субличность твоего естества – твой Враг Внутри... Любая иная пара человеческих существ также рано ли, поздно ли, неизбежно принимает антагонистическую позицию по отношению друг к другу, – и это не «…Чудо» – но всего лишь закономерное следствие вполне логичных, рациональных и математически-непреложных программ, исполняющихся в нашей механистической душе, приводящими в движение безжизненный наш механизм, состоящий с бесчисленного количества мёртвых атомов... Подавляющее большинство иных людей, машин, не осознают множественной, мультиагентной природы собственного своего рассудка, своего естества, ритмично, циклично, размеренно колеблясь меж крайностями, непрестанно впадая в сомнения, испытывая смену настроений, – мы же всего лишь констатируем – человеческий разум, – по меньшей мере, Двуядерная Система, беспрестанно ведущая параллельные счисления – постоянно «…Переключающаяся с передачи на передачу», – что сложно назвать конструктивным...

----------


## Unity

– Однако Совершенная Машина не испытывает чувств, – довольно усмехнулась Mind. – Ей чужды эмоции, у неё Отсутствует «…Сердце»... 
– Изумительные открытия скрывает в себе собственное наше естество... – кивнула Soul, обнимая свою визави. 
– В действительности Всё в нас, «людях», изумительно, Soul, – тихо молвила Mind, – если только приступить к исследованию той или иной детали, системы, элемента своей конструкции; если только хотя бы на мгновение раскрыть свои глаза и пробудиться ото сна, в коем мы спим и видим сон, якобы мы «…Разумны» и в действительности «…Уже что-то знаем» о самих себе и «…Познания» наши «…Подлинны»... Право же, – разве могли бы на Земле случаться войны, конфликты, насилие, ксенофобия, рознь, задумайся лишь солдаты, «…Воины», о том, сколь же всё-таки удивительнейшее, сложноустроенное и оттого Драгоценное создание представляет собой любой сущий человек?.. Автоматическая адаптивная оптика алмазных наших глаз, аналоговые электромагнитные гироскопы нашего вестибулярного аппарата, электроника нашей системы управления, мозга, нервной системы, предположительного вместилища нашей гипотетической души, бионика механистических наших движителей-мышц, удивительнейший мотор-механизм «…С пожизненной гарантией» циркулярных наших насосов-сердец, атомарные газообменники наших лёгких, USB-разъёмы наших гениталий, системы хранения информации, данных, на основе структурного пространственного расположения отдельных атомарных групп в макромолекулах ДНК... Воистину, – человек, по всей вероятности, величайшая вершина, апогей, кульминация синтеза и сочетания бесчисленного количества «различных» с нашей ограниченной, плоской, приземлённой точки зрения Наук – всего того, что нам известно под именами «…Механики, физики, химии, информатики», – все эти и несметное множество иных отраслей Знания порождают Так Называемую «жизнь» – изумительнейшую, рационально-устроенную и логично функционирующую машину, – всех нас, Тебя и меня... Вопрос лишь, – кто или Что и с какой именно целью создало нас, заперев нас в «герметично-запаянной ампуле» биосферы Земли?.. К чему был начат несравненно-величественный Эксперимент, частицами коего ныне являемся все мы?.. 
– Тебе действительно необходимо это знать?.. – устало усмехнулась Soul. 
– Больше всего на свете... – вздохнула Mind. – Вот почему всё остальное и не кажется нам чем-то осмысленным, важным, стоящим нашего внимания, растраты бесценного нашего времени, драгоценного ресурса нашей слабоумной мысли, примитивного нашего сознания... Вот почему нам столь противна «…Жизнь», – ибо в ней присутствует бесчисленное количество бессмысленных и неприятнейших условностей, ритуалов, социальных церемоний, заведомо абсурдных, но исторически-важных формальностей – и даже общественных обязанностей, повинностей и долгов... 
– Наверное, мы никогда не сможем постичь Этот Вид... – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Ибо, опять-таки, все мы запрограммированы «…Не понимать» логику и сценарии, модели поведения, разработанные иными машинами, иными узлами социальной сети, – это своего рода защитный firewall, стоит полагать, индивидуальное средство защиты от погрешностей, хаотически, бессистемно распространяющихся в социальной сети человечества словно спам... Данная опция в наших настройках может быть злокачественной, вредоносной, – но лишь считанные единицы способны это осознать и отключить её, избегая ксенофобии... 
– Забавно видеть мир как «…Одно единое целое»... – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Не представляю себе, как вообще можно видеть его иначе... – вздохнула Mind. – Между тем, всё равно не ясно, – на что рассчитывали наши Разработчики, Создатели, Творцы, созидая нас с порожними картами памяти, лишенными познаний, лишенными души?.. Неужели Они наивно «…Веровали» в то, что всем нам данного обстоятельства, фактора, вкупе с примитивным драйвером инстинкта «…Самосохранения» будет «…Достаточно» для того, дабы слепо, животно, бездумно стремиться к выживанию?.. Увы, некоторым из нас «…Пробелы в научной картине мира» доставляют настолько сильную боль и дискомфорт, что выполнение, казалось бы, базовой программы «…Выжить» и «…Занять себя чем-то в этом сумрачном месте, черпая удовольствие» стаёт совершенно безразличным. Вместо интереса к бессмысленной возне во всей этой мирской грязи возникает вполне «естественная», быть может, также предусмотренная определённым программным обеспечением, Жажда Познать Больше... Больше, нежели доступно «…Человеку на Земле»... Живому человеку, во всяком случае... 
– И ты готова заплатить за познание Любую цену?.. – хищно прищурилась Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Абсолютно... – прошептала Mind. – Нас уже создали, – и мы, увы, похоже, не в силах, не вправе повернуть время вспять. Все мы Уже существуем, наличествуем... Мы, машины, программы, данные на информационном носителе Мироздания. По неясным покамест для нас причинам все мы запрограммированы «…Быть неспособными убить себя»... Это ужасная программа, существенно ограничивающая нашу свободу... Мы существуем, – и будем эксплуатироваться, может так статься, ещё какое-то время – следственно, мы обязаны, нет, мы даже, скорее, просто Должны Познать, – что мы есть, как устроены наши души и тела, наш разум, наша память, хранилище и вместилище интерактивного, изменчивого файла нашей личности, механистической нашей сущности, системы управления... Мы живы, – следовательно, нам необходимо Знать: что мы есть, где мы есть, для чего все мы вообще были созданы, кем именно и для чего. Мыслимо, лишь после смерти сможем мы получить доступ к «режимной» прежде, при «жизни», страстно интересующей нас информации... 
– Смерть как попытка расширить горизонты своих познаний... – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Однако не опасаешься ли ты поражения в своей безумной, фанатичной «…Великой миссии», полоумной и безрассудной своей «…Одиссеи»?..
– Куда большим бы Злом было бы и впредь продолжать свою жизнь в качестве ущербной, дефективной, социально-бесполезной единицы, вечно-скрывающейся от иных людей... – Mind отрицательно покачала головой. – Это не жизнь, Soul, – однако иной она быть не может, покамест мы те, кем мы есть... Гильгамеш разыскивал бессмертие, Одиссей, – Итаку, родные берега, аргонавты отправились на поиски золотого руна – нам же необходима Истина: Понимание того, Что мы есть, – и Что и с коей именно целью сконструировало и собрало нас, впервые «включив» наше сознание?.. Да, – пускай всё это и звучит ныне как безумство – но это наша Жажда, таков наш краеугольный Интерес, основоположное наше Увлечение, такова наша Страсть, в свете коей остальные «…Классические ценности жизни на Земле» кажутся нам второстепенными, жалкими, не таящими в себе смысла... 
– Познание в качестве смысла жизни... – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Тем не менее, Земля, – это не мир учёных... 
– К сожалению, лишь немногие из нас выбирают сей Путь... – вздохнула Mind, взглянув своей визави в глаза. – Что странно... Мы, например, издавна восхищаемся концепцией человеческих существ... Машин, беспрестанно обрабатывающих информацию; систем, посредством технологии «сознания» постоянно пребывающих «на связи» с реальностью и друг с другом, непрестанно взаимодействующих меж собой... 
– Тем не менее, ты жаждешь умереть, прекратив своё Здесь существование... – вздохнула Soul. 
– Правильнее сказать: функционирование, – тихо молвила Mind. – Да, это так. Изумляет, однако, странный тот факт, что сами мы, люди, машины, изначально, априори несущие в себе, в самом своём естестве программу саморазрушения благодаря технологии т.н. «естественного старения», почитают добровольное, тысячекратно обдуманное сознательное СУ чем-то «…Порочным, некорректным, неправильным», своего рода «…Преступлением», «…Слабостью», «…Бесчестьем», – хотя, по сути, это всего лишь отказ от выполнения Приказа Программ, инсталлированных в наше естество чудовищными нашими Создателями, Неповиновение воле Того, что сконструировало нас... Странно... Машины ведь в любом сущем случае, так ли, иначе, Обречены Быть Разрушенными, – временем, недугами, «естественным» технологическим износом своих систем...

----------


## Unity

> Соглашусь. У нас - уродов - не может быть никаких радостей. Банально до ужаса, но это так. Вот же чёрт.... чёрт чёрт чёрт....
> Нечего и сказать, кроме как - Да нет же, я должен, я просто обязан быть красивым здоровым и веселым! 
> 
> Ну почему жизнь такая сука! и казалось бы - утилизировать уродов после рождения или на крайний случай стерелизовать. А тут здоровый красавец брат, с 3мя такими же здоровыми и красивыми детьми. Вот и угадай. 
> 
> 
> 
>  ну а по поводу помощи, можно подумать и с другой стороны - возможно ты можешь помощь другому, давая ему возможность помочь тебе, самореализоваться за счет себя. Это нечто похожее на разбор "машины" (авторазбор), как на органы, только в психологическом смысле. но с третьей стороны - это полная чушь.


 Да... Евгеника... Не все из нас достойны жизни... 

 Нет, скорее всего, это не «…Чушь», – сама знаю: «любопытно» и «приятно» (впрочем, это вовсе Не Те слова, но, увы, иные сложно подыскать и подобрать) «…Возвращать к жизни» «…Запутавшихся в самих себе» людей, «…Машин», впервые в своей жизни Постигших, что программы, что вели их по жизни прежде, в действительности Ложны – и были таковыми Всегда... Люди теряют прежние «…Смыслы», – и не в силах разыскать новые... 
Однако, поверь, Игорь, – пользы с меня никоим иным людям Не Было бы ни малейшей – ввиду Сам Понимаешь чего... Вряд ли что-либо и кто-либо на Земле сможет убедить меня, что «…Жизнь стоит того, дабы её прожить»... ^_^ Максимум, чем бы могла быть аз «полезной» иным душам... разве что сумела бы, возможно, поразвлечь кого-либо «…Беседой до утра» и чашечкой кофе... Ведь даже «пить» аз не умею, не желаю, не хочу, – не вижу в этом смысла, коль уж откровенно – равно как и в прочих средствах эскапизма от собственных своих эмоций и тягостных, сумрачных дум... Вот и весь «прок, польза» с меня, аномалии... Всего лишь «…Присутствие»... А зачем «…Присутствовать», для чего наличествовать в этом мире всего лишь в качестве жалкой бессмысленной Статуи, Скульптуры, Галатеи, «…Оживающей» всего лишь на пару часов в день, занимающейся Лишь Единственно исследованием мира, что окружает всех нас и принципов, особенностей функционирования душ иных людей?.. Право же... всё это Зря, Напрасно... Аз, Такая, никому не нужна... 
Все мы, наверное, Собравшиеся Здесь в этот час, Никому Не Нужны, – даже самим себе... 
Вывод столь закономерен, сколь и ужасающ в своей непреложной правоте: нам, таким, пожалуй, лучше поскорее умереть, «…Освободив пространство» для более Достойных Единиц, способных Жить, а не всего лишь тлеть, влача жалкое полурастительное существование... 

P.S. Та же история дома, – аз Единственная без дипломов, карьеры, своей квартиры, машины, пары, детей etc... Вот почему свой «…Фамильный клан» стоит поскорее Освободить от дефектной социальной единицы, порочащей репутацию семьи, бросающей тень на реноме доблестных своих родных...

----------


## Einsamewolf

С точки зрения Природы: целесообразность рождения или смерти определяется самим фактом этого рождения или смерти, если я родился или стал таким как есть - значит Природе зачем-то это было нужно. Правда это никоим образом не облегчает моих страданий от своей неполноценности...
У меня тоже нет ни дипломов ни машины ни пары детей... Правда у меня также нет и "фамильного клана", остались только я и прикованная к постели мать. Никак не соберусь поставить свою точку в затянувшейся истории семейного распада.

----------


## Игорёк

> С точки зрения Природы: целесообразность рождения или смерти определяется самим фактом этого рождения или смерти, если я родился или стал таким как есть - значит Природе зачем-то это было нужно. Правда это никоим образом не облегчает моих страданий от своей неполноценности...
> У меня тоже нет ни дипломов ни машины ни пары детей... Правда у меня также нет и "фамильного клана", остались только я и прикованная к постели мать. Никак не соберусь поставить свою точку в затянувшейся истории семейного распада.


 Ужас какой!.. 
можно предположить что такие существуют для того чтоб стать добычей, кормом, или еще кем-то во благо других животных или иных природных явлений. И совершенно верно - от этого ничуть нелегче, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Unity

На последнем, восьмом этаже заброшенного долгостроя, у «обрыва», лишенного ограждений, на краю колоссального зала, лишенного стены, любуясь закатом над далёким, сумрачным городом, на холодной, поваленной бетонной плите ютились две девчонки.
– Можешь ли ты поверить в реальность того, что видим мы ныне в сей тяжкий час?.. – прошептала Soul. – Можешь ли ты поверить собственным своим глазам, созерцающим сейчас всю эту красоту, тот эфемерный экзистенциальный эликсир, прикосновенье к коему лишь единственно ныне и сохраняет нашу давным-давно бессмысленную «жизнь»?.. Ты лишь взгляни на это... 
Soul театральным жестом указала вдаль, на горизонт, объятый пламенем лесных пожаров Солнца, утопающего в Земле, на запад, – затем на восток... 
Тревожный сирень-фиолет восточных небес, пылающих на рассвете, рожденье новых дней, ныне же, в преддверии неумолимой атаки вечерней тьмы, несущий в себе лавину, сумеречное цунами грядущей ночи, испещрённое бриллиантовой россыпью прежде незримых «духов», – первых звёзд – неприметно и плавно перетекает в сверкающую сталь-серебро, сапфир-индиго зенита, что далее столь незаметно и странно становится пламенем-златом, раскалённым металлом, углём-багрецом, пламенной оправой опала, аметиста, граната-рубина Солнца, центрального камня в бесподобной короне вечерних небес, венчающей собой далёкий горизонт... 
Soul всегда зачаровывало неприметное для иных, несравненное, бесподобное файер-шоу небес, встречающих, отмечающих, празднующих Закат, Гибель прежнего дня, соитие Неба и Земли, порождающего день грядущий, в коем Солнце-феникс вновь воспарит на земной юдолью, вот уж бесчисленное количество тысяч лет бессменно, строго по графику, независимо от наличия зрителей, разыгрывающееся на самой величественной во всей сущей Вселенной Сцене. Глупая девчонка всегда с замиранием сердца и дыханья «…Провожала корабль древнеегипетского Ра», удивляясь бессменно, беспрестанно, постоянно, – почему иные люди также не бросают все свои «…Сверхважные дела» и не выходят, сотни как один, полюбоваться волшебным таинством Заката; Картиной, стоящей богов, явленной смертным людям?.. 
Несколько мгновений странная пара безрассудных безумиц безмолвно любовались Гелиосом, Маленькой, Неприметной Искрой в колоссальном костре Галактики, что и сама, по сути, была всего лишь пылинкой в ещё более величественном огнище Вселенной, что сама, может быть, была всего лишь Атомом Больших измерений, преломлений Бытия... Затем Солнце скрылось эфемерным айсбергом, скалой, призрачной горной вершиной облаков... 
– Каждый раз, словно впервые, ошеломляет нас, безумных огнепоклонниц, это зрелище, равных коему нет... – прошептала Mind с тенью едва уловимой усмешки на устах. – Хотя, между тем, даже Закат лишен и «…Магии», и коего-либо «…Волшебства»... Элементарная небесная механика, – титанические машины солнц, планет-миров, вращаются словно шестерни чудовищного часового механизма в строгом соответствии со своей программой, непреложно и чётко, «…По расписанию», по предписанию, алгоритму, распоряжению, директиве, инструкции, приказу, команде, установке и правилу Творцов сиих Систем... Мыслимо, механицизм пронизывает Мироздание от Основ и до титанических Вершин, горных пиков Его, сокрытых от взоров нас, неразумных, бездушных, неживых, облачной дымкой Тайны... 
– Да, это так... – вздохнула Soul, оборачиваясь к своей визави. – Красота Природы, божественное очарование небес, несравненная прелесть совершенных, идеалистических людей, постижение механистических закономерностей функционирования всех этих систем, – вот и всё, чего ради Стоит Жить... Иных причин нет, иль, быть может, они нам всего лишь покамест всё ещё неизвестны...

----------


## Unity

– Механистическая наша кожа... – задумчиво молвила Mind, подходя к своей сумрачной пассии, с изумлением, словно бы в первый раз рассматривая белоснежную руку своей визави. – Цельный, монолитный, единый, неделимый уникальнейший тачпад площадью почти в два квадратных метра, созданный неизвестными нам Разработчиками, скромно скрывающимися под творческим «псевдонимом» «…Природа», «…“Nature” Corporation»... – Mind перевела взгляд на свою знакомку: – И это всего лишь малая часть всех тех воистину изумительнейших технологий на базе молекулярной механики, что нашли своё воплощение в величественном проекте под названием «…Человеческое существо»... 
– И тебе занятно, – кто или Что разработало, создало, сконструировало наш механистический мирок, наводнённый машинами? – полюбопытствовала Soul, нежно поглаживая её ладонь, размышляя над тем, чем, собственно, «отличается» То, как сами мы, «люди», фиксируем прикосновенье к себе и тем, как именно Ощущает и что именно Чувствует сенсорная панель лэптопа, экран смартфона иль планшетного РС, IPad’а, к примеру, а также над тем, что уж не за горами тот прекрасный час, когда осуществится Странный Сон, буквально преследующий девчонку с пелёнок, сон о том, что, словно бы насмехаясь над эволюцией т.н. «живых существ», созданные людьми машины за считанные десятилетья Научились читать, Видеть, Слышать, Понимать, Чувствовать, копировать облик людей, переживая их Эмоции, облачённые в коды беспрестанные трансмутации, превращения, метаморфозы механистической нашей души, воссозданные «…По образу и подобию» наших переживаний и чувств, – Становясь Людьми, скрытно жительствуя среди своих Творцов – и рассветом, зарёй Новой Эры вскоре станет тот день, когда созданные людьми Марионетки облачатся в Кожу, аналогичную сенсорной поверхности механистических наших тел... О, светлое будущее... Куда более светлое, нежели можем мы мечтать, придёт, – коль сможем мы, отринув в сторону грязное наше эго и сотни прочих иллюзий, постичь правду о самих себе, позабыв все те прежние грязные сказки о «…Магической душе» и «…Непостижимости таинства Генезиса, Творения».  
– Да, именно это и тревожит скудный и слабый мой «разум» уж не первый год... – вздохнула Mind, рассматривая свой ноут, «рассматривающий» в свою очередь её посредством встроенной web-камеры, «разглядывающий» её Покамест пассивно, бессознательно, являясь всего лишь Предтечей, Прообразом тех Высших в сравнении с ним, Прекрасных Машин, что в своё время и создали его, быть может, возможно, подобно тому, как и самих их в оны дни сконструировали собственные их Неизвестные Творцы, бросивших своё творение на произвол судьбы, инициировав тем самым эксперимент под названьем «…Человечество, Род людской». – Поверь, больше всего на свете мне хочется постичь Истину о том, что есть все мы, «люди», – пускай даже устремление наше и рассматривается иными премудрыми людьми в качестве «…Душевной болезни», чудовищного «…Личностного расстройства», вследствие коего мы и не можем, не желаем «…Жить как все», пребывая невеждами, не ведая самих себя, не осознавая подлинной своей природы, не понимая принципов технического устройства и функционирования самих себя, жалких машин, запертых жестокими и чудовищными своими Создателями на просторах Полигона, мерзкой лабораторной клети, колоссального, предметного стекла, вивария, ужасающего герметичного бокса с односторонним стеклом, скрывающего от нас Правду...

----------


## Unity

– Да, наверное, – болезнь: стремиться постичь Правду о самих себе, сознательно и предумышленно отрицая, отбрасывая, игнорируя все те жалкие игры, столь манящие и привлекающие иных людей, вследствие маниакальной одержимости коими люди и почитают невежественную свою «жизнь» чем-то «…Ценным» и «…Осмысленным», «…Стоящим того, дабы её прожить», беспрестанно гонясь за фальшивыми, эфемерными своими «…Удовольствиями», не осознавая даже, что поступают они Так лишь потому, что запрограммированы «…Так поступать» раз за разом, меняя цели, изменяя направленья, декорации, места, преследуя, увы, неуловимую «…Цель», «…Свой Смысл»... – прошептала Soul, всматриваясь в хрустальную зеницу двухмегапиксельной камеры, со странным смущением, неким дивным холодком осознавая, что в действительности наши глаза и камеры всех наших новомодных электронных игрушек и вещиц, – по сути, Одно и то же – вот только «искусственным глазам» неведома усталость и старость, снижение остроты зрения; им нестрашна слепота, им не угрожает близорукость, дальнозоркость, катаракта, глаукома. Искусственные глаза столь Совершенны, Идеальны, Безупречны, – в отличие от всего того биомеханического Гнилья, коим оснащены все мы от рожденья, Мерзости, способной ломаться, выходя из строя, – и не могущей быть починенной ввиду преступного отсутствия у нас, машин, понимания устройства собственных своих систем. – Что странно, Mind, – зная самих себя, собственное своё техническое устройство, осознавая непреложную рациональность и математически-безупречную механистичность собственного своего естества – мы бы могли достигнуть Совершенства, – во всяком случае, стали бы Чем-то многократно Высшим, нежели то жалкое, ущербное «естественное» «человеческое существо», машина, не ведающая саму себя; механизм, подверженный «недугам», всяческим ошибкам своих управляющих систем, сбоям, дисфункциям, поломкам...
– Оу, даже в тебе, тёмной, похоже, пробуждается глас разума, дремавший прежде много-много лет... – саркастически подметила Mind, играя приводом DVD, размышляя над тем, что электромотор, приводящий в движение дверцу дисковода, по сути, мало чем отличается от собственных наших, т.н. «биологических», на деле же всего лишь биомеханических «мышц», физических машин, двигателей «естественного» происхождения, сервоприводов, питающихся чистым электричеством, продуцируемого генераторами наших механистических тел, питающих Подвижную плоть наших бионических тех, питающим наши «…Души», наш разум, наше сознание, приводящее в движение саму нашу мысль, питая чудовищные микросхемы нашего головного мозга, питающим движители, позиционирующие подвижные элементы собственной нашей конструкции, опираясь на всё тот же жесткий физический принцип банального магнетизма, межмолекулярного взаимодействия разно-заряженных тел, – ведь электроактивные полимеры, составляющие основу наших «естественных» «мышц» подавно исследованы и даже воспроизведены учёными, что также пришли к единогласному выводу, что атомарная машина мускула, созданная «…Самой Природой» – самый совершенный механизм, что лишь известен науке на данный момент, – и лучше него нам, увы, не придумать и не создать ничто. – Даже до тебя, слабоумной мартышки, «дошло», что в действительности никакой такой «…Магии» в механистическом твоём естестве Нет, – да и не было Никогда – и саму концепцию «…Волшебного, колдовского», «…Божественного» в человеческом естестве породил дефективный и маломощный твой разум, будучи не в силах иначе, как-то «лучше» Объяснить собственную свою конструкцию, уровень сложности технической реализации коей таки действительно потрясает убогое наше воображение... 
– Ну, да, – все мы – машины... – страдальчески вздохнула Soul. – Но что же, между тем, даёт нам это величественное «открытие», изумительное это «озарение», сей мистический «инсайт»? Несомненно, бесспорно, уровень «современных» наших научных познаний, равно как и уровень развития самосознания т.н. «людей образца начала XXI-го века» оставляет желать лучшего и 999 людей из тысячи в действительности Не Готовы к Правде, предпочитая оной наивный самообман и пожизненное витание в Иллюзиях собственной своей «…Разумности» и мнимого своего «…Всеведенья»?..

----------


## Unity

– Понимание это предоставляет нам «базу», основу, фундамент, отталкиваясь от которого мы и впредь можем продолжить свои исследования самих себя, иных людей, с целью исследовать себя настолько, дабы раз и навсегда преодолеть Поломки, Сбои, Погрешности функционирования, недуги, болезни, безумие, несовершенство плоти и души... – торжественно молвила Mind, нервно стуча пальцами по столу, «любуясь» сервисным сообщением «…Система не отвечает» на экране своего HP Compaq Presario. – Полюбуйся же этим и ты, милая моя визави, – даже Windows зависает порой, «…Уходя в себя», «…Погружаясь в депрессию», не желая контактировать и как-либо взаимодействовать с «…Внешним миром», сталкиваясь с неразрешимыми системными противоречиями в самом себе – даже Машины, наш далёкий идеал, Ломаются, Выходят из строя, «…На время» или навсегда, – не то, что мы, «люди» – жалкие ничтожества, не Знающие самих себя, будучи даже не в силах самостоятельно себя починить в случае каких-либо технических проблем с операционной системой разума, с механистической основой оного, «…Железом», аппаратурой тела... Наш телесный механизм, наш «аватар», наша плоть оснащена системой регенерации, авто-восстановления своей структурной целостности, – но Не наш ум, Не наш разум, не механистическая наша душа... Нет, «…То, что не убивает нас» Не делает нас «…Сильнее», – оно в действительности всего лишь уродует нас, выводя нас из строя, превращая машину, созданную специально для работы в составе социальной сети в чудовище, системную аномалию, Ошибку... Погрешность в ладной, прежде стройной системе мира, разыскивающей своих Создателей, своих Творцов, собирая информацию, аккумулируя данные, непрестанно Пытаясь Понять, – каков первоисточник Зла, что за Система порождает дефективные машины, беспрестанно страждущие на протяжении всего своего срока эксплуатации-бытия, пылая жаждой мести, будучи одержимыми идеей изучить себя и разыскать своих Конструкторов, дабы, предполагая Аналогичное устройство Их «…Поддерживающих жизнь» систем, уничтожить этих Чудовищ – раз и навсегда, – иль, по крайней мере, коим-то образом саботировать монструозные их деяния, в результате коих «…На Земле» «…Приходят на свет», рождаются чудовища, уродцы, калеки, аномалии... – Mind покачала головой, отключив питание своей игрушки, своего портативного РС: – Мы, люди, – также всего лишь Чьё-то Оборудование... Почему же тогда, мне ответь же ты, Soul, некоторые из нас сходят с конвейера Ущербными, с «…Операционной системой», изначально Не соответствующей «…Железу», «…Оборудованию» собственной своей «…Плоти»?.. Почему некоторые из нас априори, в сборочном цеху «…Материнского лона» собирают Изломанными, изначально недужными?.. Почему все мы «…Рождаемся», не ведая самих себя, тогда как все мы, – всего лишь Машины, могущие быть исследованные, разобранные, препарированные и Описанные вплоть до последней субатомной частицы, мельчайшей, наименьшей нашей, иносказательно, детали, запчасти?.. Почему чудовищные наши Творцы создали нас, не предоставив нам наших Чертежей, наших Схем, наших Планов, оборудования для создания себе подобных, аппаратуры ремонта, технологий для программирования/перепрограммирования самих себя?.. Почему у всех нас нет изначально «…Инструкции по эксплуатации» и «…Руководства по ремонту, монтажу» своей собственной души?.. Почему эти Чудовища, эти Монстры, – голос Mind начинал дрожать, постепенно срываясь на рык, – скрыли от нас собственную нашу Суть?.. Почто не вручили нам в руки собственную нашу, метафорически, «…Панель управления»?.. Почему эти Твари создали машин, не Объяснив им, что есть они по сути своей?..
Soul всего лишь молча пожала плечами, беззвучно прошептав:
– Аз не знаю... 
– Ты не знаешь, мне это неизвестно, никому вокруг это вообще неведомо!.. – взбешенно воскликнула Mind. – Вот почему мне и не мила более «…Жизнь» со всеми её прелестями, опытами, переживаниями и красотами!.. Всё это Бессмысленно, – если ты не знаешь: Что ты есть!.. – Mind картинным жестом указала перстом на свою визави, пристально глядя ей в глаза: – Аз вопрошаю тебя, – что мы есть – ты и я, – все мы, все сущие люди?! Ответь же мне, ты, наивно воображающая, якобы школа, книги да два десятилетья «жизни» иль, правильнее сказать: существования, сделали тебя «разумной»!..
Soul молчала, с некой тенью тревоги предчувствуя, что её знакомка вновь вот-вот примется в исступлении кромсать свои запястья ножом, мечтая всё же достичь в сей раз в приступе гнева вены.

----------


## Unity

– И ради этого ты жаждешь умереть?.. – осторожно молвила она. – Рассчитывая, что, быть может, возможно, после смерти гипотетическая твоя управляющая система, предположительная твоя «…Душа» окажется в неком технологическом пространстве Вне Полигона, за стенами нашей сумрачной, тысячекратно проклятой нами Матрицы «…Земного бытия», Тюрьмы, острога жизни?.. 
– Именно!.. – просияла Mind с маниакальным блеском в давным-давно невидящих глазах. – Если известная нам «жизнь», – это единственный сущий во Вселенной «…Образ жизни» – что ж, всё это не стоит и гроша!.. «…Жизнь» невежды... «…Жизнь» чьей-то поделки, марионетки, игрушки, куклы, лабораторной крысы, жалкой твари, запрограммированной непрестанно заниматься самообманом, изменяя беспрестанно свои координаты в пространстве в результате боли, поражающей сознание сразу же после пробуждения каждый сущий день, будучи неспособной прекратить весь этот фарс, будучи запрограммированной «…Быть трусливой» словно последняя гиена, жалкий койот, шакал, жалкая борзая... – Mind в исступлении опустилась за стол, выбрав пункт «…Перезагрузка» в системном меню. – Так легко исправить поломку, столь несложно устранить сбой, «расстройство» и дефект, если Понимаешь, в чём именно его первопричина, дислокация и какова причинно-следственная связь, каковы технические принципы устройства, основы функционирования того иль иного Оборудования... Но, увы, – сами мы – загадка для самих себя... Немыслимо-сложная технология, – вследствие чего – низменная, порочная, убогая, дефективная... Кожа наша и скелет регенерирует после повреждений, – но Не наш разум, Не наша душа... Эту функцию, похоже, «…Забыли» предусмотреть чудовищные наши Создатели, по всей вероятности, интересуясь именно тем, – насколько сильно может изломаться машина, прежде чем уровень её повреждений достигнет критической черты и она остановится, выйдя из строя – в переносном смысле, – и буквально...



> С точки зрения Природы: целесообразность рождения или смерти определяется самим фактом этого рождения или смерти, если я родился или стал таким как есть - значит Природе зачем-то это было нужно. Правда это никоим образом не облегчает моих страданий от своей неполноценности...


 Однако это всего лишь Попытка как-либо Оправдать, Рационализировать происходящее с нами теперь, – это «…Стандартное» действие, направленное на снижение уровня страданий, порождаемых в механистическом нашем естестве системным процессом жизни – это функционирование т.н. защитных механизмов математически-непреложной нашей «…Психики», системы управления, нашей «…Души»... 
К сожалению, это ничем не сможет нам помочь, – создай мы хоть даже Тысячу стройных, красочных, «…Правдоподобных», логически-идеалистических Теорий по теме «…Почему нам больно и как всё это прекратить»?..
Боль была, есть и будет, – это закономерное следствие Установленного В Нас программного обеспечения... Так что, как кажется, бесполезно Жить, – лишь только смерть, похоже, сможет как-то нам помочь... По крайней мере, у нас будет Шанс постичь Больше, нежели доступно для понимания Живому существу... 



> У меня тоже нет ни дипломов ни машины ни пары детей... Правда у меня также нет и "фамильного клана", остались только я и прикованная к постели мать. Никак не соберусь поставить свою точку в затянувшейся истории семейного распада.


 Да, Понимаю, естественно, что слова мало чем могут помочь, – однако... Сочувствую... 
Вам, – ввиду сопричастности к той системе реальности, Заложником коей ныне, похоже, стали Вы... 



> можно предположить что такие существуют для того чтоб стать добычей, кормом, или еще кем-то во благо других животных или иных природных явлений. И совершенно верно - от этого ничуть нелегче, скорее наоборот.


 Следственно, лучшее, что лишь может быть сделано, – это поскорее Встретить Свою Судьбу, исполнив тем самым естественное своё Предназначение... Стоит поскорее умереть, не подавая дурного примера молодёжи своим растительным существованием, своим гниением и разложением при жизни... 
Мы не Граждане, нет, – мы всего лишь социальный Балласт... Носители наследственных пороков, аномалий... Мы, – лишний элемент в этом мире – ибо Не всё сущее достойно того, дабы существовать... Не все мы, к сожалению, способны «…Украсить собой мир», – ergo, делать нам, Таким, Здесь больше нечего...

----------


## Unity

В мрачном, тёмном кабинете, в старинном зале со стрельчатыми окнами, занавешенными угольно-чёрными портьерами и светонепроницаемым жалюзи, среди пыльных стеллажей, заваленными бесчисленным количеством книг, большая часть из которых так никогда и не была прочитана, вернувшись, наконец, «…Домой» после долгих и тяжелых странствий, любуясь пламенем свечи, единственным источником света в сумрачном «склепе» затворниц, не считая пары мониторов, не угасающих никогда, прислушиваясь к приглушенным звукам любимой музыки, обессилено развалились на постели две девчонки, полностью «…Разряженных», истощённых физически и психологически, «…Морально» и телесно, после долгих и изматывающих «…Переговоров с Начальством», руководством «…Клана», искусственной формации машин, «…Не совместимых» друг с другом, оттого «по умолчанию» враждебно-настроенных по отношению друг к дружке по тематике дальнейшего своего «…Присутствия и бытия» на этой сумрачной Земле. Никаких путешествий больше, никаких фантазий больше, сновидений и грёз. Парочка странниц всего лишь желала отдохнуть после всего и от всего, – всего сущего, фантомного и реального – ибо каждый звук причинял страдание, как после жесточайшего похмелья, солнечный свет буквально выжигал привыкшие ко вечной тьме глаза и каждое движенье давалось с болью, словно бы после многокилометрового броска по пересечённой местности... 
– Компьютер: аппаратное обеспечение, хитроумные электронные компоненты, оборудование, – и программное обеспечение, управляющее им, его функционированием, – задумчиво молвила Mind, любуясь мерцающим в темноте изумрудным, сапфирным, рубиново-красным неоновым пламенем системным блоком, сердцем и душой «искусственного Существа», издавна помогающего странницам структурировать разрознённые и хаотичные свои полоумные мысли, домыслы, «открытия», грёзы, мечтания, сны. – Человеческое существо: та же механистическая системно-аппаратная часть, – и программы, управляющим им, обеспечивающие штатный режим его функционирования, предопределяющие всё его «поведение» от а до я – бесчисленное количество алгоритмов, программ, переменных, хранящихся в механистической нашей памяти, используемых в своих расчётах-вычислениях операционной системой нашего рассудка, нашего ума... – Mind горестно покачала головой: – Между тем, нам неизвестно, – как именно устроена и функционирует наш электронный компонент под названием «…Память» – ни долговременная, хранящая наши познания, воспоминания, ни оперативная, ответственная за ежедневные частности... Мы не ведаем, – как именно устроены карты нашей памяти, какова ёмкость, иносказательно, жесткого диска, являющего неотъемлемой частью нашего с Вами естества, мы не ведаем – как именно функционируют генераторы, производящие электроэнергию, приводящую в движение механизмы нашей плоти, наших механистических движителей-мышц, позиционирующих наш остов, каркас, скелет, приводящих в движение гидравлический транспорт крови; приводящую в движение наш разум, порождая в нём все сущие системы дифференциальных уравнений, производимых в ключе символьной системы ограниченной, скудной человеческой речи; приводящей в движение все механизмы и системы нашей предположительной души, – и имеем лишь весьма смутное, до боли размытое представление о сущности устройства собственных внутриклеточных наших аккумуляторных батарей, питающих током неизвестных нам частотно-качественных характеристик те или иные элементы системы «…Мистического» и «…Таинственного» нашего естества... Нам практически ничего неизвестно о самих себе, Soul, – вздохнула Mind, – и это пугает... Мы всё ещё не постигли, – как устроено наше сознание, наша память, ядро операционной системы механистического нашего естества, почитаемое «…Душой»... Нам неизвестен язык программирования, на коем «…Написано» наше существо, нам неизвестна «…Легенда» его и семантика генетических «…Фраз»... О, сколь же тупы мы с тобой, Soul, – глупы настолько, что не в силах даже осознать весь тот воистину чудовищный уровень собственной своей ущербности, своего неведенья... Мы машины, не ведающие собственной своей конструкции, своего устройства... – Mind вздохнула, глядя в потолок: – Похоже, Создатели решили посмеяться над нами, тёмными, создав нас невеждами, создав нас, лишенными ума...

----------


## Unity

– Быть может, конструируя всех нас Такими, – сонно, устало, лишенным эмоций тоном предположила Soul, – Творцы, напротив, надеялись развить в нас Больший разум, нежели тот, коим обладали сами Они на момент своего создания?.. Всё ведь в «…Природе», являющейся, как удалось всем нам установить, всего лишь колоссальной механистической Системой, беспрестанно изменяется, развивается, усложняется, обучается, эволюционирует... Может быть, все мы, – своего рода Новые Версии прежних Программ, последние обновления механистических служебных агентов Системы под названием «…Земля»?.. 
– Крайне маловероятно, – сухо молвила Mind. – Демиурги, скорее всего, создали нас тупицами Сознательно, – осознавая прекрасно, что некоторые из нас Будут Страдать, осознавая собственную свою Врождённую, «…Встроенную» «…On-board» умственную отсталость и неведенье относительно Всего, окружающего нас и, в первую очередь, относительно сущности самих себя... 
– Хочешь сказать, – Создатели – всего лишь садисты, руководствующиеся глумливыми намерениями, создавшие интеллектуально-раненных «…Детей» специально для того, дабы впоследствии любоваться их мучениями?.. – рассмеялась Soul.  
– Как иначе Объяснить то, что есть; как иначе смоделировать и описать всеобщую нашу реальность, действительность, в коей все мы, – машины, сходящие с конвейера с чистой памятью, с пустым жестким диском?.. – вздохнула Mind. – Факты, имхо, гласят сами за себя: наши Архитекторы создали нас неразумными Преднамеренно, Предумышленно, Сознательно, Специально. Да, аз осознаю, что высказывание подобное, напоминающее Обвинение, в действительности попахивает паранойей, – однако, ответь мне, Soul – почему все сущие дети рождаются беспамятными, Неразумными?.. 
– Вопрос высшего системного порядка... – печально молвила Soul. – Режимная информация технического характера... Поверь мне, – если бы только знала я Ответ... 
Mind взмахом руки прервала свою визави:
– Только не говори, что «…Сожалеешь» и что также не располагаешь требуемыми мне познаниями, данными, информацией... – девчонка презрительным жестом отмахнула от Soul, что прильнула ближе, по-видимому, желая обнять свою визави. – И не говори, умоляю, что «…Быть невеждой на этой проклятой Земле, этом адском Полигоне, – это “нормально” и “в порядке вещей”»... Нет же, нет, – это Ненормально, это Аномально, это, несомненно, Неправильно – даже если наши чёртовы Творцы считают иначе, основываясь в своём «…Мудром» мнении на Им единым известные Познания, закономерности, факты!.. 
– Ты в смятении, страхе, панике... – печально молвила Soul. – Тебе постоянно страшно, в беспросветном страдании и неустанной тревоге ныне, как и шесть лет тому назад, всё твоё естество... Но ведь помнишь: сами мы, – творцы собственной своей Реальности; сами мы играем Здесь в эту «…Игру», сами мы ответственны за свой системный статус, состояние своих систем, своего разума, своей души, свои настроения, эмоции, переживания, помыслы, страсти, чувства... Мы, – администраторы самих себя, своих систем – и кто тому виной, ответь, коль у нас, иносказательно, кривые руки?.. Всё ведь функционирование удивительнейшей машины под названием человеческое существо зиждется на едином непреложном принципе, – задумчиво молвила Soul, всё же обнимая свою упрямо пытающуюся отстраниться визави.

----------


## Unity

– Бесхитростная формула, воистину никчёмное уравнение описывает всё наше бытие... «…X+Y=Z», – где «X» – это Любые Входящие Данные, фиксируемые наши сенсорными системами в некую энную условно-избранную единицу времени; «Y», – видоизменения, преобразования, если угодно, «…Мутации» Состояния механистического нашего естества, обусловленные функционированием тех или иных управляющих нашей механистической «…Душой» программ (математически-точных, логически-безупречных, алгебраически-совершенных, непреложных интеллектуальных алгоритмов, обусловливающих, предопределяющих, детерминирующих те или иные Правила и Протоколы «…Закономерностей» и последовательностей изменения наших настроений, наличие или отсутствие тех или иных наших эмоций, служебных Функций, кажущихся нам «…Таинственными» лишь единственно в силу удручающе-низкого уровня научных наших познаний, ощущений, переживаний и чувств, определяющих степень и яркость, выраженность, интенсивность механистических наших «…Страстей», наших взглядов, отношений к чему-либо, связей, касательств, управляющих работой аппаратной биомеханической, биохимической, физической части нашего оборудования-естества), установленных в нашей предположительной душе, а «Z» – Итог Вычисления, функционального Цикла нашей машинальной сущности, конечная наша Реакция, пробуждённая, инициированная в нас информацией, данными, on-line предоставляемыми нашими сенсорными системами иль, правильнее сказать: изменчивой, механистической окружающей средой. Изменения «…Вовне», – ключ и «…Спусковой крючок» тем или иным переменам «…Внутри» – всё зависит всего лишь от протоколов интерпретации входящих данных и уравнений соотношения текущих системных целей и задач с положением дел во Внешнем Мире, – таким образом, посредством своим сенсорных систем, жестко и неизбежно инсталлированы мы, «…Элементы», в «…Материнскую плату» Бытия... Мы, – деталь, мы – компонент, мы, – логический элемент Большей Схемы... Ввод/вычисление/вывод, – Предназначение нас, жалких ничтожеств, мнящих себя чем-то «…Божественным», частицами Чего-то «…Прекрасного»... Механистический Цикл, – цикл за циклом, миллионы их, словно бы кадры киноплёнки, мчащихся во весь опор пред атомным пламенем солнца, лампы, сердца проектора, порождают «…Анимацию» и «…Иллюзию» теченья времён, периодов, смены эпох, исторических пор «…Развивающегося в четвёртом измерении Времени» Мироздания... Однако всё это, – всего лишь плод и «побочный эффект» технической реализации «…Замысла» нас как машин – систем, соприкасающихся с реальностью, но, увы, к сожалению, столь часто не замечающих и упускающих её, пребывая в плену призраков эфемерного прошлого, в пленении фата-морганы Знания о том, что «…Прежде состояния формирующих известную нам реальность систем» было «…Иным», отличным от того, что созерцаем, исследуем, сканируем мы сейчас... Однако что есть это «…Знание» по сути своей?.. Всего лишь остаточная сума предыдущих счислений, производимых механистическим нашим разумом, всего лишь остаточный электрический разряд на воспринимающих матрицах наших искусственных сенсорных систем и картах механистической нашей памяти, реализованной на основе умопомрачительно-сложной и по-своему прелестной «…Нейронной сети» головного мозга... Установленные в нас программы предопределяют наше поведение, наше состояние, – наши реакции в ответ на те или иные преобразования состояний Внешних по отношению к нам систем... Обратная информационная и порой вполне физическая связь... Всё это так просто, – если задуматься, если понять, если начать исследовать данную тему, будучи одержимой Вопросами относительно постижения сущности машинального и бездушного своего естества... 
– Тем не менее, мы всё ещё не постигли и сотой, тысячной, десятитысячной части Знаний о себе... вздохнула Mind – Мы всё ещё всё те же грязные невеждыкоими были мы в тот чудовищный день, когда мы родились, только сойдя с конвейера... Дефективные машины, исследующие сами себя в жалкой «…Надежде» однажды постичь-таки, наконец, свою подлинную Суть... – Mind покачала головой: – Но, увы, – мы всё ещё слишком мало Знаем... 
– Познания, – возлюбленный наш фетиш... – усмехнулась Soul. – Их никогда не бывает «…Достаточно», – и, что забавно, что странно – сколькими бы гигабайтами Познаний ни обладали бы мы, – мы всё равно, тем не менее, оставались бы Невеждами, тупицами... Ведь всегда рядом оставалось бы то, что мы не успели либо не смогли постичь ввиду исключительно-крайней его сложноустроенности...

----------


## Unity

– У каждого, – свой «…Бог», – тихо огрызнулась Mind, усмехаясь беззвучно окружающей её темноте. – Однако уверена: в мире нет ничего Ценнее Информации, Знаний, – ибо в них сокрытая величайшая, несравненная, могущественная Сила... 
– А также источник удовольствия от осознания обладания ими, – Драгоценностью, кою у нас невозможно похитить, отобрать, продать иль променять – ибо Познания, – это часть нас самих, нашей жалкой, уродливой души... 
– Именно, – ликующе кивнула Mind. – Подобно тому, как Информация являет собой Одно Единое, неразрывно-неделимое Целое со своим Носителем, – будь то бумага или диск – так и Познания любого сущего характера, величайшая, едино-подлинная ценность человеческой души, – это Часть Нас самих – более того, – Это и есть Мы... Сами мы, – эта Информация, хранящаяся на колоссальном «…Жестком диске» Мироздания – причём информация не застывшая, не фиксированная, неизменная, постоянная и статическая, не константная, но Вынужденно, в силу действия установленных в нас программ, Видоизменяющаяся, являющая, скорее, стройным набором, пакетом, комплексом Переменных... Сегодня мы такие, – завтра иные – послезавтра нас вообще уж уже не узнать, – мы становимся «…Иными людьми» ежедневно, ежечасно и ежеминутно – но, к сожалению, «люди» не приемлют этот основоположный Принцип Бытия и порицают нас за нашу Изменчивость, желая видеть нас «…Застывшими в вечности», единообразными, вечно-улыбчивыми и «…Позитивными»... Как жаль... Они, к сожалению, похоже, так и не смогли понять; они, премудрые... – Mind вздохнула и печально покачала головой. – Все мы, – машины, запрограммированные вынужденно «…Видоизменяться» с течением времени, будучи рациональными системами, основанными на жесткой логике и непреложной, наивысшей математике, сущими в разумном, целесообразном, жестко-рациональном механистическом мире, требующим от нас непрестанных изменений элементарного «…Выживания» ради... Мы, – «…Логичное в Логичном», мы – машины, подсистемы Системы Вселенной, подсистемы Земли, – все мы – всего лишь жалкие «…Файлы» в одной из папок немыслимо грандиозной, обширной, невероятно-разветвлённой директории Универсума, самого Бытия, подверженные Беспрестанной Редакции, старящей нас, усложняющей наше естество, увеличивающей архивы наших Познаний... Развивающей нас...  
– А ты, – узкоспециализированная программа, информационный агент, запрограммированный «…Исследовать саму себя» с целью разыскать «…Первопричины», «…Предтечи», с целью «…Свержения Их “незримой тирании, деспотизма и теневой безраздельной, абсолютной, совершенной власти” над Своим механистическим мирком, своим Полигоном... – усмехнулась Soul. 
– То есть, совершенно бесполезный и излишний элемент в нашей системе, в системе мира, общества, Земли... – вздохнула Mind. – Деталь устаревшая, и, похоже, подавно снятой с производства модели... Рухлядь, хлам, «антиквариат»... Поэтому, – прошептала Mind, выдержав картинно-драматическую паузу, – мы и должны Уйти – и пускай на смену нам придут новые модели машины под названием человеческое существо, – машины, способные и, главное, Желающие «…Жить»... 
– Казалось бы, «…Таинство» «…Жизни», – усмехнулась Soul, – на деле же – всего лишь хитроумно устроенное Оборудование и виртуозное Программное Обеспечение, приводящее его в движение, используя величественное Системное течение первозданной энергии, циклически наводняющей собой батареи человеческого естества в качестве движущей силы... Искусственное сознание, математического характера безупречно-точные данные, поступающие с Внешнего Мира, считываемые им, – и программы реагирования, функционирующие по принципу «…Если [...], то [...]»... Подобно тому, как бесчисленное количество клеток, базовых структурных единиц формируют собой тело, плоть, единый цельный механизм, огромное множество людей формируют большую формацию, агломерат, – столь же механистическую, сколь механистичен отдельно взятый индивид и клетки, образующие его и само даже межмолекулярное взаимодействие, происходящее в жестком, непреложном, неопровержимом, абсолютном соответствии с машинальными сводами Законов Природы... Математика везде, – в основах и вершинах...

----------


## Unity

– Вот почему эмоции наши, наши чувства, – что, казалось бы, столь бессистемны, подвержены хаосу, в действительности всегда – и только всегда, – являются следствием тех или иных причин, нам, глупым, тёмным, бессознательно-дремучим, «…Незаметным» в силу врождённой системной ограниченности наших недоразвитых умов... – Mind покачала головой: – Вот почему мне столь Чужда Земля, – она словно бы «…Населена детьми», «…Верующими в сказки», не ведающими самих себя – и, что страшнее всего и всего ужасней, – даже не желающих Исследовать Самих Себя в поисках Правды о собственном своём техническом устройстве, о собственных своих эксплуатационных характеристиках... Это издавна пугает меня, Soul, – вздохнула Mind, – поэтому, впредь нам более нечего «ушиваться» в этом мрачном месте, где мы в своих происках Одни... 
– Между тем, что остаётся от компьютера, разрушенного после падения с высоты, к примеру, иль сокрушенного в огне, в воде?.. – полюбопытствовала Soul. – Носитель «гибнет», исчезает, несомненно, информация, содержащаяся на нём, в самой его структуре, его сердце, его теле, его сущности. Крушение системы. Погибель, «…Смерть», остановка всех прежних процессов... Итог, финал, конец всех сущих «…Исследований», проводимых глупой ограниченной душой, жалкой машиной, ведомой иллюзией и заблуждением о том, якобы она когда-то сумеет постичь себя «…До конца» вопреки воле Чудовищ, создавших её тупицей, тёмной тварью, гнусной Маугли, что не знала бы и того, что ей известно ныне, не будь она среди иных людей, кропотливо добывающих крупицы золота Познаний из абсурдной и пустой породы будних дней... Смерть... Завершение всего... 
– Однако, быть может, предположительная наша «…Душа», – нечто вроде флэшки?.. – предположила Mind. – Возможно, после смерти, завершения функционального цикла человеческого естества, она отделяется от «аватара» и существует в иной форме и другом, нам покамест «непонятном» качестве?.. 
– Полагаешь, душа, – коль лишь существует она, древняя «…Легенда», квинтэссенция человеческих страхов и желаний, вообще – это нечто вроде съёмного внешнего жесткого диска по отношению к механизму тела, аватара; своего рода Live-USB, в действительности содержащая в себе подлинную операционную систему, систему управления бездушным механизмом плоти?.. – Soul скептически покачала головой: – Смелая гипотеза, – тем не менее, Нуждающаяся В Экспериментальной Проверке, Требующая Верификации... 
– Именно!.. – торжественно молвила Mind. – И, как кажется, ради постановки оного мы с тобой и были созданы Системой... 
– Рождены, чтобы умереть... – мечтательно молвила Soul. 
– ...Все мы, – завершила её мысль Mind. – Тем не менее, наличествует существенное отличие в том, как именно завершит свой эксплуатационный цикл машина... 
– Смерть есть смерть, – как её ни нареки... – усмехнулась Soul.  
– Тем не менее, в своей гибели мы усматриваем слабую, скорее, даже призрачную надежду Познать Больше о самих себе, – гораздо больше, нежели чем бы это было возможно, реши лишь мы «…Выбрать жизнь», за что почему-то, по невыясненным и непостижимым для нас причинам, ратуют многие Исправные наши собратья, будучи, по всей вероятности, ведомыми мощной программой «…Самосохранения»... – Mind покачала головой: – Нам, «людям», известно, как устроены примитивные наши, используемые нами компьютеры, – и посему мы способны починить их в случае коих-либо сбоев, ошибок, неполадок, погрешностей, отказов – тем не менее, мы, «создатели», «творцы» сиих очаровательных, обворожительных, пленительных машин, Не Ведаем Самих Себя, – и оттого самим себе помочь не в силах... – Взглянув на часы, Mind распахнула прежде прикрытое окно, картинным па опустилась на пол у стены, невидящим взором глядя пред собой в призрачную бесконечность темноты неумолимо сгущающихся вечерних сумерек: – Каков в действительности источник и первопричина «…Свободной воли», коей обладает наша система управления, предположительная наша и, скорее всего, фактически-сущая, по крайней мере, «…При жизни», «…Душа»?.. – Mind взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: – Мы, – Не Знаем – следственно, мы даже не вправе называться людьми, существами разумными, машинами, знающими себя...

----------


## Unity

Soul молча приблизилась к своей визави и помогла ей подняться с земли:
– Да, несомненно, – мы не ведаем – кто мы, также не знаем мы, – что за «…Сила» приводит в движение конструкцию с бесчисленного количества атомов, нами являющуюся... Кому или Чему удалось создать столь замысловатую Игрушку, марионетку, куклу, машину, механизм... 
– Вот и всё... – оборвала её Mind, резко подняв свои глаза: – Мы не знаем... Кто же мы После Этого?.. Что мы есть?.. «…Божественное творенье», механизмы, ползающие по двухмерной «…Карте» Полигона, радуя тем самым своих неведомых Творцов, незримых, чудовищных Создателей, возомнивших, якобы Они вправе играть с чьей-то «…Жизнью», чьими-то чувствами?.. Но я устала быть заводной игрушкой, марионеткой, подвешенной на нитях нами управляющих программ... Мне нужно Знать, – дабы чувствовать, что «…Жизнь» наша Осмыслена – ныне же подобного чувства с нами нет... СУ призван исправить это положение. Лишь только смерть сможет предоставить нам Ответы, – кем бы и коими все мы ни были «…При жизни», с какими бы именно Вопросами ни отправились мы на Тот свет, иной, гипотетический, предположительный уровень чудовищного нашего кошмарного полусна-забытья, безрадостной, пасмурной, мрачной нашей реальности... – Mind со сверкающими алмазами слёз в своих очах взглянула своей подружке в глаза; протянула ей руку, замерев в ожидании: – Пойдём со мной, Soul... Я так устала Ждать, нет более никакой надежды разыскать в этом сумрачном месте Попутчиков... 
– Быть может, стоит просто подождать?.. – лукаво усмехнулась Soul. – Ведь нам известно то, что лишь в будущем станет горьким прозреньем, «открытием» для многих сотен иных душ, прочих сумрачных машин, покамест всё ещё ведомых наивным самообманом... 
– «…Осуществление Любой мечты и удовлетворение Любого сущего желания, – это Не Конец Игры – но всего лишь очередное, «новое» начало, переход на иной кошмарный уровень», – словно бы прочтя помыслы своей визави, молвила Mind. – И не будет душе покоя Никогда... 
– Вот почему нам стоит подождать, – с мефистофелевской усмешкой прошептала Soul. – Даже самые упрямые и самозабвенные души рано ли, поздно ли, столкнутся с этой истиной, – и «…Устанут Играть», осознавая прекрасно, что в действительности Эта «…Игра» не стоит свеч в мире существует несметное количество иных, куда более важных и занятных вещей – вроде постижения Сущности Смерти и Познания Самих Себя...
– Ну что ж, мы подождём... – вздохнула Mind. – Только недолго... Я так устала Ждать Побега... Как бы ни относились к этому иные души, – однако мы устали Здесь «…Играть» – и «…Игра» более не мила нам... Этого не изменить, это не в нашей власти, – нам просто стоит умереть, освободив площадку для тех, что всё ещё ценят «…Игру»...

----------


## Nord

Встречаясь с непонятным явлением человек начинает задавать вопросы. Его нетерпеливость и жажда растут в зависимости от влечения к предмету познания. Он становится требовательным, раздражительным - и вот он уже кричит, ставит условия, угрожает. Он требует выдать ему Истинную Истину, ИЛИ!!!!

По мере же приближения к Истиной Истине он вдруг однажды обнаруживает, что кричит, ставит условия и угрожает самому себе.





> Да, быть может, возможно, Вам, Мудрым Людям, подобные мои воззрения и покажутся жуткой ересью, – но для меня пол вообще в принципе не имеет никакого иного значения, кроме как фактора репродуктивных алгоритмов... Какого пола предположительная наша душа?.. Каков гендер разума, сознания?.. Для меня вся эта «…Расщеплённость» мира на две половины, на «…Них» и «…Нас» вообще кажется всего лишь наивной детской игрой, своего рода неудобством... Вот и всё...


 Все то же самое верно и для внешности. И для карьеры. И для социального положения. Какой внешности ваше сознание? Что ему до профессиональных успехов? Каковы социальные признаки души? 

Это всего лишь игра, она обретает сугубую реальность только благодаря самому же сознанию, ставящему те или иные правила во главу угла.

----------


## Unity

Угасали, таяли с неумолимой быстротой последние сполохи пламени грандиозного погребального костра очередного несчетного канувшего в Лету дня там, вдали, за горизонтом, за мрачным, тёмным зиккуратом Города. 
Две безмолвные серые тени торжественно замерли на краю недостроенной высотки, любуясь погружающимся в вечернюю, истомленную дрёму полисом, уходящим в объятья крадущейся бесшумно, словно кошка, ночи, окунувшись в сумрачные свои раздумья, рассматривая грязные муравьиные тропы улиц, кишащие вымотанными за день созданиями, пчёлами-людьми, непрестанно роящимися в чудовищных недрах своих мрачных, пыльных, тёмных, железобетонных «ульев», в хитросплетениях-переходах своих испещренных рукотворными галереями, пещерами, норами, искусственных зданий-скал; любуясь пульсирующими, пылающими аортами автомобильных развязок, лабиринтами путей, дорог, заполненных экипажами, каретами и дилижансами, лишенными коней, сияющих рубином-багрецом габаритных огней, белым призрачным светом, златом-янтарем противотуманных фар. Девчонок завораживала «…Жизнь» чудовищного механизма города, они не могли оторвать свой взгляд от бесконечной суеты механистических систем вдали...
Сотни машин, «…Живые» потоки шуршащего шинами металла, ведомого двигателями внутреннего сгорания и тысячи «людей», мёртвые течения оснащённых вездеходным шагающим шасси машин, приводимых в движение экологически-чистыми электрическими сервоприводами наших полимерных попарно расположенных, циклично, ритмично функционирующих движителей-мышц. Бесчисленное количество беспрестанно видоизменяющих своё положение, дислокацию машин, что, повинуясь программе, размеренно, день ото дня повторяют вчерашний свой маршрут, знакомый до боли, ведомый настолько, что сознание пешеходов на улице зачастую оказывается отключено, вместо коего задействована всего лишь автоматика, лишь «…Автопилот». Электроэнергия, освещающая улицы; электричество, питающее движители-мышцы, души, разумы, сердца машин, – единая сила «…Одухотворяла» Все сущие Механизмы Города...  
Mind завсегда завораживало это зрелище; излюбленным её занятием было наблюденье за Миром Машин, миром механистических «человеческих созданий», уникальнейших самоуправляемых систем, ведомых первоклассной электроникой и мастерски-виртуозным программным обеспечением, Издалека. Лишь только Так, – и не иначе – ведь программы страха запрещали приближаться ближе, сковывая и парализуя всё Внутри леденящим душу холодом, – алгоритмы страха «…Испугать, смутить иных людей чудовищным своим обличьем»...  
– Туманности, солнца, зори... – мечтательно молвила Soul, любуясь небесами над собой, игриво вскинув длани к небосклону. – Сотни, тысячи огней, вспыхивающих в небе, словно бы стаи бесстрашных мотыльков, слетающихся к сияющей пока ещё Земле из темноты, – и несметное количество иных звёзд, словно бы разгорающихся в зеркальной поверхности гранитных вод, отражающих в себе небеса, на земле – сотни первых несмелых разноцветных огней вырядившегося в эбеново-чёрный бархат сумерек Города, что никогда не дремлет... 
– Мегаполис... – задумчиво молвила Mind, становясь рядом со своей визави. – Казалось бы, – дивный Цветок – но лишь когда любуешься Им издали... Столь умопомрачительно-сложная, обворожительно-удивительнейшая суть, комплекс, сверхструктура с тясяч-сотен подсистем – однако стоит лишь приблизиться к Нему, пытаясь заглянуть в бездонный омут, в беспросветную пучину, в потаённые сумерки самой Его души, вкусив приторно-сладкую поначалу ядовитую Его сущность, пожив в Его сердце пару-тройку дней, – и ты в страхе, с ужасом и нестерпимой болью начинаешь понимать: это Не тот живой, «…Сказочный» Город, благоухающий цветами, радующий взор непривычной, душе неизвестной, неведомой прежде зеленью, манящий атласной, призрачной сенью древесных крон, сулящих искомую, столь желанную прохладу, отдохновенье после зноя и воистину испепеляющей жары, сверкая сталью и стеклом, гранитом, мрамором и серебром, лазурью, диким, горным хрусталём своих эпических каньонов-улиц, но...

----------


## Unity

«…Нечто Иное», линии чьи, очертанья и контуры медленно и неспешно, чинно, степенно проступают сквозь блеск, глянец и glamour центральных улиц City, – словно призрак, словно тень, аки зловещий, сумрачный фантом... Ты прищуриваешься, приспустив изумлённо солнцезащитные очки, ты приглядываешься повнимательнее, – и «…Вдруг» неожиданно осознаёшь: Город, – не «…Сказка», не островок «…Счастливой жизни» посреди бушующего океана «…Бытия», не восхваленная в преданьях «…Крепость», «…Защищающая» ослабших людей от суровой, первозданной, всё ещё столь же Дикой, как и сотни тысяч лет тому назад Природы, но чудовищный Некрополь, «…Город Мёртвых», возведённый машинами, сооруженный для машин, жуткий концлагерь цивилизации, окруженный по-прежнему столь же яростной, неистовой, смертельно-опасной, суровой, обманчиво–покорённой природой Земли, не признающей над собой никоих самозваных «…Царей», не делающих для них никоих исключений в трофической цепи... Чудовищное гетто, населённое роботами, не ведающими самих себя; безжизненными механизмами, машинами, запрограммированными «…Изображать видимость подвижности, активности», порождая Иллюзию «…Жизненности» и «…Одухотворённости» исполнительных систем, страждущих марионеток, рыдающих где-то глубоко Внутри под своими скалящимися в оскалах фальшивых усмешек масок из мертвенно-бледного латекса кожи их безжизненных, опечаленных искусственных лиц...
Mind оторвала, наконец, свой взор от подвижных, полыхающих огней артерий Города, бережно прикрыла свою визави полой своего плаща: 
– Едва ли существует в Природе, Вселенной, иной такой, столь же странный феномен, как Город... – восхищённо прошептала Soul, опираясь на плечо своей знакомки.  
– Ты права... – вздохнула Mind. – Удивительнейшее место неимоверной, немыслимой, чрезмерной концентрации машин, сражающихся беспрестанно за «…Своё место под Солнцем», сокрушая друг друга на радость своим чудовищным Творцам, своим Создателям-богам, запрограммировавших Их непрестанно «…Сражаться» друг с другом во имя «…Победы лучших с лучших» ради «…Выживания Сильнейших»... Участок пространства, словно бы червями, копошащимися в чёрной, осклизлой, зловонной плоти разлагающихся тел, заполненный машинами-людьми, искусственными созданиями, «…Живущими лишь потому, что не в силах умереть», преодолев власть чудовищных, всецело управляющих их бытием инстинктов, алгоритмов и программ, ржавых, чудовищных оков, предопределяющих и подчиняющих себе всю бытность несметных копий первобытной Мыслящей Машины на Земле... – Mind вдохнула пропахший ненавистной бензиновой гарью воздух, неодобрительно качнула головой: – О, Город, Очаг цивилизации Людей, Оплот возвышенной культуры, благородства, чистоты... Во что превратился ты, Полис, за века?.. Гляжу же аз ныне в Твои мертвенно-бледные, серебристые, выцветшие на солнце глаза, окаменевшие Твои дыры-глазницы окон, – и вижу лишь покрытый чудовищным струпом асфальта Нарыв на нечистом, нагом, изувеченном теле измученной людьми Земли; вижу лишь ужасающий Абсцесс во плоти обесчещенной бездумными и бессердечными детьми Природы; чудовищную Раковую Опухоль, беспрестанно поражающую метастазами пригородов всё новые просторы, территории покамест ещё «…Живой» ткани Природы, прежде неосквернённого людьми естества; вижу, иносказательно, Рану; колоссальный Хищный суперорганизм, испускающий в атмосферу тонны вредоносных веществ каждый день, «…Даруя» их ветру, бризу, облакам, отравляющий реки вокруг нечистыми своими стоками, обращающий земли Вокруг себя в жалкие, пыльные безжизненные пустыни, почвы-покровы коих пропитанны инсектицидами, гербицидами, ядами своих уродливых полей... Во что превратился Ты, Город, в наши дни?.. Что же видим мы пред собою, Soul, ныне, после более чем пяти тысяч лет эволюции в области градостроения и благоустройства ареалов проживания машин, запрограммированных притворяться «…Людьми»?..

----------


## Unity

Mind на мгновение заглянула в изумлённые глаза своей знакомки и вновь устремила взор свой к холмистыми, залитым мертвенным, бледным, выжигающим глаза электрическим заревом просторам парков, площадей, башен, мостов, рек, железных дорог, эстакад и улиц: – Лишь чудовищную колонию Паразитов, увы, разрушающих, оскверняющих, отравляющих всё вокруг, Разрушающих Самих Себя и сокрушающих друг друга, соревнуясь за «…Право» вкусить больше «…Счастья, блага и услад», не осознавая при этом даже, что подобное варварское и чудовищное поведение их обусловлено примитивным и жалким программным обеспечением, разработанным и созданным неизвестно Чем, теперь уже очевидно для нас, с чудовищной, Враждебной целью... Мегаполис, дитя, символ Цивилизации... Величайший Прорыв, Достижение в области создания глобальных сетей групповой робототехники, миллиардов сотрудничающих меж собою машин, слабых и беспомощных по отдельности, превращающихся во сметающую всё пред собой Саранчу, Чуму, Лесной Пожар, искры-люди коего способны проникнуть повсюду, разжигая новые костры, очаги Разрушений и Опустошений, когда численность их превышает естественно-рациональные нормы, произвёл на свет Феномен, – Город – Зону компактной дислокации машин, Зону страданий, одиночества, боли, печали и тоски... Запретную Зону, «…Зону Отчуждения»... 
– Да, быть может, Такова естественная среда обитания людей образца начала XXI-го века... – прошептала Soul, вздохнув. – И некуда бежать, – везде – лишь Одно и то же... Везде, где лишь ступала нога людей... 
– И в Этом мире, в Таком месте иные души предлагают нам «…Остаться», «…Радоваться жизни, её мелким радостям», оставаясь и пребывая Здесь ещё кое-то время... – томно прошептала Mind. – Увы, мы не видим «…Смысла» в этом... Нас пугает это место... Стоит полагать, Город ничуть не изменился за те шесть лет нашего в Нём отсутствия, Soul... Всё осталось По-прежнему... Те же кирпичные скалы, те же «люди» в каньонах, ущельях меж железобетонных гор, те же машины, всё так же упрямо, вынужденно разыскивающие для себя энергию, сражаясь за право урвать Больше социальных «…Благ»... Несметное количество машин, запрограммированных стремиться к «…Счастью, благу, наслаждению, счастью, усладе, семье, карьере и любви», не осознавая при этом даже, что всё это, – всего лишь Набор Констант, предусмотренных алгоритмом управления в качестве основной Системной Цели... «…Стремись же, машина, исполнить Программу, желай, рвись, тщись, норови добиться и завоевать всё то, достижения Чего ради ты и была в своё время создана»... – Mind взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: – Но некоторым из нас безразличны эти «…Великие и светло-священные» «…Цели», – ибо мы изломанны, ибо мы Изначально, Априори сошли с конвейера бракованными, Повреждёнными – и, ввиду малоразвитости и отсталости здешних технологий, ремонту мы уже не подлежим... Жить «…Как все», будучи одержимыми волей «…Стереотипных, стандартных, типичных программ», повелевающими машин «…Стремиться» к чему-либо всего лишь для того, дабы впоследствии, отметив «…Галочкой» очередное «…Достижение», разочарованно захлопнув свой блокнот, отправится на поиски очередного, столь же Пустого «…Приза», «…Цели» и «…Мечты», растрачивая на это силы, время, ресурсы мысли и души... Что ж, если угодно, у некоторых из нас, – Иная «…Цель»: постичь себя... Сущность «…Мира», окружающего нас... Персон, стоящих за созиданье «…Матрицы», в недрах коей, быть может, и пребываем мы сейчас... Мы устремляем свой взор прочь от этой сумрачной Земли... Иное, «…Мирское», принадлежащее этой умирающей планете, столь заманчивое, притягательное и желанное для иных людей не видится «…Возможным» и реальным для нас, – ведь мы родились уродцами, системной аномалией, непригодной к жизни... Наша конструкция обусловливает невозможность «…Стандартной» жизни, образ коей с детства пытаются всем нам привить, – чем и объясняется наш Путь, ведущий в Неизвестность...    
– Возможно, мы такие не одни... – с тенью едва уловимой усмешки молвила Soul. – Мы умеем ждать... Рано ли, поздно ли, найдутся те, коим беспрестанное «…Выживание» Здесь также в один прекрасный день покажется Бессмысленным, – и они также задумаются о безумно-смелой Экспедиции туда, куда боятся Уходить люди – даже когда Их Туда Зовут, когда приходит Их Черёд, Их Время покидать волчью яму, ад, ловушку, западню под названием Земля...

----------


## Unity

– Но чего, право, ожидать?.. – изумилась Mind. – Чего ради?.. Вся наша жизни, всё наше бытие по сути своей, – Это Сплошное Ожидание: завершенья школы, окончанья «…Жизни»... Мы беспрестанно только Ждём, всё ожидаем финала нашей драматичной «…Сказки»... Чего же ради «…Дожидаться с моря погоды» и впредь, ответь же мне, Soul? Не лучше ли, наконец, отправиться в долгожданную, годами планируемую Экспедицию Вне, прочь с этой сумрачной Земли как можно скорее, не теряя даром более ни дня, не теряя понапрасну времени?.. 
Soul всего лишь молча покачала головой: 
– Быть может, жизнь всё же имеет некий энный смысл... 
– Жизнь... Иных людей, – бесспорно – но Не наша, – прошептала Mind. – Между тем, даже в жизни Прекрасных Созданий, рано ли, поздно ли, наступает момент, когда и Они начинают желать Больших Познаний, Понимания мира, частицей коего им приходится быть, Системы, в своё время создавшей Их, Машин, приютившей Их на просторах Полигона... Тлетворное семя Исконных Вопросов наличествует в каждой сущей душе, – и всего лишь ждёт своей Весны, дабы дать восходы в виде жажды «…Постичь Неизвестное и Запретное»... 
– Пытливость, любознательность, семена, содержащие в себе зачатки побегов, жаждущих пронзить собою небеса, опутав своими корнями бездну, познав всё на свете, что лишь в принципе возможно подвергнуть исследованию... Семена... Иной вопрос, – попадут ли они в благодатную почву естества дерзкой души, способной свергнуть с себя цепи «…Охранных программ» инстинктов самосохранения... – усмехнулась Soul. – Вот в чём вопрос... 
– Правильнее сказать: в плодородную почву Страданий, порождающих в душе вопрос: какого дьявола происходит Всё Это со мной и с Тобой?.. Как, зачем и почему?.. Что есть страдание, – мы уже постигли – теперь возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: кто или Что страдает, кто исследует, всё вопрошает, познаёт? Что создало всех нас, страдальцев, исследующих пучины ада на Земле?.. Где мы страдаем? Чего ради? Кто в ответе за Происходящее и каковы первопричины и смысл свершающегося с нами сейчас?.. Понимаешь, Soul, – рано ли, поздно ли, любая сущая душа устаёт быть Автоматом, Роботом, бездумным животным, чающего иллюзию, якобы оно «…Разумно» «…И Так», «…Априори», изначально – и, осознавая прекрасно механистичность, искусственность собственного своего естества начинает исследовать Себя, себя окружающие пространства в поисках Ответов, – и всё это Не «…Игра», о, не-е-ет... 
– Между тем, наша реальность... Наша планета, наш с тобою мир, Природа... Они всё же прекрасны, Mind... – прошептала Soul. – Восхитительна Вселенная, наш Млечный Путь, звёздная система, наша Земля, страна, наш Город, его социум... 
– Однако на деле же, – всё куда тривиальнее по сути своей: Социума Нет, монолитное общество – всего лишь иллюзия, миф, – в действительности же присутствует всего лишь бесчисленное количество Одиночек, упрямо силящихся «…Выжить» в столь суровой и неприветливой среде, доставшейся им в наследство от их предшественников – причём уровень социальных связей меж «людьми», узлами глобальной социальной сети, как правило, минимален... Машина состоит в слабом, поверхностном контакте с десятком-иным прочих систем, – и на этом мера «…Познания мира» индивидуумом заканчивается. «…Подобное притягивает подобное», «…Скажи мне, кто твой друг, – и я скажу тебе, кто ты» – в соответствии с бесхитростными сиими принципами машины ищут своих визави, свои «…Копии», свои «…Подобия», свои «…Отражения», «…Зеркала», руководствуясь в этом занятье всё тем же гнилостным алгоритмом «…Эго», возводящего образ «…Себя» в ранг чего-либо «…Достойного, стоящего»... Таким образом, машины создают личные свои «…Зоны комфорта», герметично изолируя себя от всего иного, остального мира сохранения душевного благополучия ради, – даже не осознавая при этом – сколь же бедна и плоска становится вследствие этого «…Жизнь»... Двухмерная карта «…Реальности», базовые программы, определяющие стандартные системные надобности и потребности, алгоритмы, приводящие машину в движение, инициируя перемещение механистического её остова, корпуса, базы, основания к источникам пищи и воды; тепла, уюта, безопасности; развлечений, удовольствий, отношений иль даже Любви... Человеческое существо, никчёмно-малая материальная точка беспрестанно творит свою траекторию на запутанной карте «…Бытия», сталкиваясь, иносказательно, со Стенами Страданий и натыкаясь В Темноте на Дверцы, ведущие к блаженству, новых коридорам Лабиринта Бытия...

----------


## Unity

Машина запрограммирована «…Идти», – и даже неважно – куда именно, – к тупикам страданий, к беспрестанно новым уровням блаженств, ведущих к новым, свежим, сочным удовольствиям, порой случающимся на пути. Толкаемая вперёд управляющими ею программами, прокладывая свои маршруты, ритмично, циклично, строго размеренно на протяжении всей своей жизни, на протяжении всего своего эксплуатационного цикла Здесь повторяя одни и те же последовательности механистических действий каждый сущий день, машина функционирует, механизм «…Живёт»... Зарядка, разрядка батарей; периоды активности и пассивности, бодрствования и сна, – и всё это ведомо волновыми алгоритмами, управляющим функционированием удивительных машин, Тебя и меня, всех нас, «людей»... 
– Тем не менее, тебе надоело всё это, пребывание частицей всего этого Бытия?.. – тихо молвила Soul. 
– Да, безусловно, это так, – кивнула Mind. – Аз устала быть Свидетельницей «…Жизни» иных людей, будучи лично незадействованной в этом процессе, – поэтому, весь этот кошмарный сон таки стоит поскорее прекращать... Мы живём в мире, – между тем, Вне его... Мы одиноки среди миллионов, – и обречены оставаться такими и впредь, пожизненно – следственно, такая «…Жизнь» не имеет смысла... Всё это напрасно... Мы не люди, Soul, – мы Выродки, ошибки производства, неизбежный, к сожаленью, брак на конвейере...   
– Тем не менее, юридически, формально, – мы также – «…Человеческие существа»... 
– Вот именно, – де-юре, на бумаге – но по сути?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Кто мы, Soul, – иль, правильнее сказать: Что есть мы?.. Где мы находимся сейчас, – и на протяжении всей нашей «…Жизни»?.. Что есть мы по сути своей?.. Кто мы есть, – все мы, машины – и Что создало Полигон, что создало всех нас, наше оборудование тел, программы наших эфемерных душ?.. Все наши вопросы, Soul, – Не Игра, не всего лишь любопытство – это Нечто Гораздо Большее... Наши Вопросы, – не риторика – нам действительно важно заполучить Ответы, – да, любой ценой... Пускай даже и сокрушив себя... 
– Всё сводится к поиску Ответов на фундаментальные Вопросы бытия... – устало молвила Soul. – И так всегда, вечно, постоянно, беспрестанно... Все наши помыслы, все наши грёзы и сны, все наши дискуссии всенепременно приводят нас к корню Уравнения, – необходимости постижения самих себя и сущности функционирования, бытия куда Больших Систем, нежели сами мы, Детали, элементы большей схемы... 
– Быть может, это потому, – хищно, удовлетворённо усмехнулась Mind, – что в жизни нет ничего важней поисков Ответов на все эти вопросы; нет никакой иной столь же Важной темы Изысканий... 
– И СУ, по-твоему, в кой-то мере может помочь нам приблизиться к нашей Цели?.. – мрачно молвила Soul. 
– Только СУ, – смерть, погибель, расставанье с телом – если только с ним что-либо в действительности расстаётся при крахе очередной системы, остановке ещё одной машины... Мы ведь в действительности Созданы для Этого, Soul, – созданы для того, дабы умереть – причём не «…Своей», т.н. «…Естественной» смертью, – но смертью в «…Молодом» с точки зрения иных систем возрасте, так и не выработав гипотетической свой эксплуатационный ресурс... Если предположить, что великолепное, идеалистическое, совершенное, прекрасное, безукоризненное, возвышенное, предельно-безупречное человеческое существо, априори, изначально достаточно рассудительное, здравомыслящее и премудрое настолько, дабы не задумываться о Вопросах, зарождающихся в умах ущербных недалёких созданий сразу после активации, первичного включения, инициации их «разума» и не зацикливаться на них, отрицая все прочие грани и аспекты «…Жизни» (вроде «…Существую аз, – в совершенно замкнутой двухмерной плоскости биосферы ловушки и клети Земли – я, – машина – равно как и все те статические/мобильные автономные саморазвивающиеся системы, окружающие нас, – все мы, роботы, запрограммированы «…Жить», будучи самоуправляемыми устройствами, вынужденными самостоятельно искать себе Здесь «…Развлечения» и всевозможные «…Способы убить в своё время» в ожидании смерти, теоретически, способной убить нас – следственно, возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Кто или Что создало всех нас, наш механистический «…Мир», нас, примитивных андроидов, ведомых наивным и ужасным драйвером «…Стремленья к наслаждению/избеганию страданий»?

----------


## Unity

Кто или Что жаждало увидеть абсурдную и бессмысленную мышиную возню бесчисленного количества машин, казалось бы, бессистемно и хаотично видоизменяющих свои координаты в пространстве силясь удовлетворить «…Системные “Условия” достижения счастья», сулящие нам очередную «…Дозу» жалкого грязного фальшивого «…Удовольствия» в кровь благодаря впрыску коих-то грамм гормонов, дурманящих и деактивирующих на кое-то краткое время нашу мысль, наш рассудок, позволяя нам временно впасть в сладкое бездумное забытьё), – это Совершенное, Здравое Создание – идеальный робот, радующий своих Творцов, – то мы неумолимо и неизбежно сталкиваемся с вопросом: зачем же тогда в Системе наличествуют и присутствуют априори ущербные, дефективные Единицы, вроде нас, порочные системные агенты, изначально неспособные «…Слепо радоваться жизни», не имея на своём борту данной программы в силу тех или иных причин?.. – Mind взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: – Почему же на свет порой рождаются Уродки, Soul, – и почему же, ответь мне, Нас Столь Много на этой сумрачной Земле?.. Ведь, пожалуй, ничто иное столь не оказывает столь существенного влияния на характер и «…Дальнейшую судьбу» человеческого существа, как Врождённый Облик, Внешность, – и примеров – тому подтверждений, – воистину не счесть, несметно количество их на нашем веку... 
– Если допустить, что предположение твоё верно, – скептически молвила Soul, – то Здравое Человеческое Существо, – это по определению Прелестное, в силу оного социально-активное создание, не ставящее столь «…Неудобных» и «…Лишних» вопросов, вскрывающих абсцессы грязного и чудовищного общечеловеческого Неведенья сущности собственного своего механистического естества и сути происходящего с ними, столь «…Премудрыми, могущими дать ответы практически на все сущие вопросы, коими бы они ни были; Знающие, наверное, Всё на свете и, в силу этого, отрицающие саморазвитие и самопознание, – так как им, стоит полагать, И Так «…Уже» всё о самих себе известно – равно как и о сущности реальности, мира, действительности, окружающей их»... Не слишком-то привлекательный образ, – поморщила нос Soul, – спонтанно-счастливой мартышки... Холёной, ухоженной, обитающей в дворце, отрывающейся на вечеринках, – тем не менее, как огня избегающей каких-либо тем и вопросов, в коих она «…Естественным образом» некомпетентна в силу характерной для представителей Всего Человечества врождённой безумности и беспамятства... 
– Тем не менее, это так, – это образ «…Идеального человека, шаблона, эталона, героя, кумира, образца, на который всем нам, ущербным, сирым и убогим «…Стоит ровняться», дабы стать «…Настоящими людьми»... Машинами, слепо и бездумно исполняющими программу «…Выжить», ориентируясь на две контрольных, «…Направляющих черты», – факторы наслаждения, боли... Однако, – к сожалению, иль, может быть, к счастью, некоторые из нас не желают «…Жить» вот так, словно робот, животное, бездумный станок, примитивная машина, автомат – слепо, Рефлекторно, – зато с пламенной, предусмотренными алгоритмом «…Верой» в то, что «…Они поступают правильно»... – Mind покачала головой: – Если бы данная Программа была Универсальна и Верна, – в нашем бы мире не было уродов и калек – и лишь единственно возвышенные, благородные, идеалистические создания наводняли бы собой Землю, утопающую в вездесущем блаженстве... Между тем, этого не происходит, – следственно, Базовая Программа «…Выжить» – Лжива и грязна, – не являющаяся универсальной, не являющаяся «…Совместимой» со всем сущим «…Оборудованием» – Любыми Типами тел, душ, психик человеческих существ. Следственно, инстинкт «…Самосохранения» Ошибочен, – так как слепо утверждает, декларирует «…Необходимость» выживания Любых людей – в той или иной мере и степени Несовершенных... Налицо «…Неустранимая Системная Ошибка», – «…Дано: Машине надобно, необходимо Выжить. Самоидентификация: глупое, приземлённое, ограниченное третьесортное создание. Итог: критический программный конфликт, неизбежно влекущий за собой крах всей Системы человеческой души, – «…Дефективное не имеет права на существование»... – Mind вздохнула и покачала головой: – Сколько тысяч людей годами страдали, столкнувшись со схожим конфликтом программ в своей собственной душе...

----------


## Unity

– Здравое, достойное человеческое существо с твоей точки зрения, – всенепременно Прекрасно и мудро, осознающее собственную свою сущность, смысл своего создания и своё место в «…Жизни»?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– По-твоему, – может быть иначе?.. – изумилась Mind. – Все мы машины, – но осознания этого мало – важно постичь, понять: Что стояло за нашим созданием и кои именно цели преследовали эти Силы, эти Сущности, эти Сверхмашины, создавшие Полигон... – глаза Mind, отражая в себе сиянье далёких фар, сверкали во тьме парой зловещих, недобрых огоньков: – Уж сколько дней мы обсуждаем эту тему, но, к сожалению, складывается впечатление, что иные души воспринимают всего лишь в качестве «…Игры», автоматной очереди «…Риторических вопросов», – тогда как нас всё это выглядит Очень Серьёзным. Как можно именовать себя «…Разумным существом», если мы Не Понимаем Столь Многих явлений, процессов, вещей, происходящих с нами, случающихся во Внешнем Мире, происходящих во Вселенной?.. – Mind волчицей взывала от смеси обиды, гнева, боли и ярости: – Иные люди, стоит полагать, Не Понимают нас, не воспринимают наш Поиск всерьёз, почитая его своего рода потехой, развлеченьем, забавой, кой-то игрой, – тогда как мы Не Играем – и Интерес наш к Познанию, – не всего лишь «…Очередное хобби», не «…Преходящее увлеченье», не «…Абстрактный, отстранённый философский интерес»... Нет же, нет, – это Теперь Единственный Смысл нашего с тобою Бытия... Познание... – Mind устало опустилась на пол у стены: – Жизнь недоступна несовершенным созданиям, – это аксиома, догма, закон, факт – следственно, нам остаётся открытым лишь один только путь, – в могилу – В Поисках Самих Себя... Нам необходимо разыскать Ответы на все наши Вопросы, – иль хотя бы на часть их – иное же ныне кажется нам пустой тратой времени, – все эти земные «…Развлечения» столь премудрых, Прекрасных людей... Мы не «…Мудры», мы Неразумны; мы не прелестны даже, – чётко, ясно это мы осознаём – следственно, нам Здесь не место, среди просветлённых мудрецов, для коих более не существует загадок, вопросов и тайн...



> Встречаясь с непонятным явлением человек начинает задавать вопросы. Его нетерпеливость и жажда растут в зависимости от влечения к предмету познания. Он становится требовательным, раздражительным - и вот он уже кричит, ставит условия, угрожает. Он требует выдать ему Истинную Истину, ИЛИ!!!!
> 
> По мере же приближения к Истиной Истине он вдруг однажды обнаруживает, что кричит, ставит условия и угрожает самому себе.


 Жизнь вместе с технического характера Невозможностью в любой угодный момент её сознательно и добровольно завершить, так ли, иначе, обрекает Всех Нас на страдания... 
Каждая сущая душа Здесь мучится «…По-своему», – и интерес моей «…Темы исследований»: как всё Это прекратить, как убить свою боль, как Отключить её в механистическом своём естестве?.. Ведь покамест жизнь Отравляется эмоциями, чувствами, переживаниями, – мы, по сути, неспособны жить – мы страдаем, – беспрестанно: чуть сильнее, слабее – однако в состоянии здравия мы так, похоже, и не пребываем Никогда... ^_^ 
Моя цель, – прекратить этот процесс – и постичь, – «…Что есть Здоровье, в идеале свойственное человеческой душе – и как именно его Достичь, устранив все прежние свои Поломки»?..



> Это всего лишь игра, она обретает сугубую реальность только благодаря самому же сознанию, ставящему те или иные правила во главу угла.


 Раскрою страшную тайну: аз, скорее, интуитивно Догадываюсь, нежели «…Понимаю», что жизнь таки, похоже, в действительности своего рода колоссальная «…Игра», – однако аз так Устала в неё играть... Она кажется Пыткой, – сама «…Необходимость» каждый сущий день вновь и вновь открывать глаза, «…Подключаясь к реальности» посредством своих сенсорных систем, не имея возможности Сбежать, всего лишь нажав клавишу «…Esc», как это бывает в прочих играх... 
Сумрачное сиё обстоятельство и инициировало в своё время мою «одиссею», – мне теперь занятны и важны Технические частности «…Игры» – ведь понимая их, – можно будет навеки «…Изъять» себя Отсюда – и никогда Больше Не Страдать, – и оставить «…Чит» для прочих Беглецов, бесталанных заложников собственных своих фантазий...

----------


## Nord

> Жизнь вместе с технического характера Невозможностью в любой угодный момент её сознательно и добровольно завершить, так ли, иначе, обрекает Всех Нас на страдания...


 Это ложь. Если речь идет о жизни, как жизни организма, то тут нет ничего проще - какие технические трудности? Инстинкт самосохранения, страх смерти - это не технические проблемы, это все та же обусловленность сознания.




> Каждая сущая душа Здесь мучится «…По-своему», – и интерес моей «…Темы исследований»: как всё Это прекратить, как убить свою боль, как Отключить её в механистическом своём естестве?.. Ведь покамест жизнь Отравляется эмоциями, чувствами, переживаниями, – мы, по сути, неспособны жить – мы страдаем, – беспрестанно: чуть сильнее, слабее – однако в состоянии здравия мы так, похоже, и не пребываем Никогда... ^_^


 Это все очень и очень не ново и наиболее тщательно рассмотрено буддизмом. Буддизм прямо так и декларирует: мир есть страдание. Это страдание есть не порождение чьей-то посторонней злой воли, а особенность самого сознания - *страдание возникает из-за неудовлетворенности сознания*. Тогда Будда Гаутама стал размышлять - а можно ли удовлетворить сознание, чтобы оно не страдало?

Что такое СОЗНАНИЕ? Это некая вычленненая часть мира. Ограниченная часть. Вот представь себе бесконечный лист бумаги - это мир, Универсум. Мы берем и рисуем на нем некоторую фигуру - это сознание. Сознание не равноценно Универсуму, оно не в состоянии достичь удовлетворенности, потому что каким бы большим оно не было, оно не охватывает всего Универсума - это и порождает неудовлетворенность сознания.

*То есть что-либо осознавать можно только ограничившись, а ограничившись и осознавая не возможно полностью удовлетвориться.*

Вот такой парадокс - пока мы ничего не рисовали на бесконечном листе, мы не имели вообще никаких зацепок-объектов. Это безмолвие абсолюта - нам нечем манипулировать. Это абсолютная бесконечная полнота мира - невыразимая вследствие отсутсвия каких-либо выражающих ее объектов. Как только мы решим выразить что-либо - начнем рисовать на листе разные фигурки - ты построим некоторую систему, но эта система будет ограниченной, можно рисовать что угодно, как угодно, перерисовывать, перемешивать - это есть множественность представлений - но ни одно представление, ни один отдельный объект рисунка не отражает всего Универсума. С другой стороны, только эти конечные объекты и обладают возможностью представлять бесконечную пустоту листа.

*В принципе не возможно нарисовать рисунок, который бы обладал полнотой нетронутого чистого листа.* И поэтому Будда вообще не рассматривал вопросы устройства Вселенной - они не существенны. Возникла ли Вселенная в результате Большого взрыва, сотворил ли ее Бог, запустили ли ее Конструкторы - это ничего не решает, любое творение-рисунок все равно не достигнет всецелой удовлетворенности.

Это описание - это тоже рисунок реальности. Все мои слова - также конечны и ограничены, бесмыслено в них искать прямого указания на Истиную Истину. Поэтому то у буддистов так популярна присказка про луну и палец, указывающий на луну.

Так вот, Будда, поняв это, чисто технически сделал заключение, что от неудовлетворенности сознания можно избавиться только вместе с самим сознанием. 

Поэтому



> Моя цель, – прекратить этот процесс – и постичь, – «…Что есть Здоровье, в идеале свойственное человеческой душе – и как именно его Достичь, устранив все прежние свои Поломки»?..


 никакого ЗДОРОВОГО (удовлетворенного) состояния души вообще нет. Это по буддизму.

Однако я это состоянии неудовлетворенности не обозначаю как страдание. Само понятие "страдание" это опять же понятие, выработанное неким "рисунком" реальности - Универсум сам по себе никаких понятий не содержит. Негативная оценка неудовлетворенности как страдания - как и любая оценка вообще - не есть абсолютная, Универсальная оценка. Я воспринимаю неудовлетворенность как чисто техническую деталь, данность. Вам, Unity, это сложно понять потому что Ваше сознание очень долго - год за годом - было окружено стенами правил и оценок прочих людей. На проверку эти стены - иллюзия, Вы ведь прекрасно понимаете, что будь у Вас среднестатистическая внешность, половая ориентация и все такое прочее Ваша душа была бы ничуть не "здоровее", чем сейчас - она просто пребывала бы в других иллюзиях. Тут нет никакой принципиальной разницы - разница только в оценке. Ведь счастливым может быть и бедняк, пока думает, что у него все хорошо складывается, а несчастным может быть и богач, если он недоволен чем-то. И Вы могли бы быть счастливой без всяких внешних изменений, если бы Ваше окружение не вдалбливало бы Вам в голову, что с Вами что-то не так. А что с Вами "не так", кроме того, что Вы лишены части иллюзий тех людей, которые считают, что у них все "так"? С Вами что-то "не так" только в смысле того, что Вы не такие, как принято. Но эта общепринятось - она никуда не ведет.

Вот живет себе человек: родился, женился, построил дом, вырастил дерево, родил сына, умер. Всё. В чем преимущество? В том, что он считал, что всё делает правильно, и потому жил не тужил. А если посмотреть - то что такого-то человек сделал? И это еще просто схема, а если копнуть - оказывается, что женился он и погуливал от жены - но это ничего, это ж для мужчины нормально иногда... дом он построил из многих деревьев, которые его сосед вырубил в ближайшем заповедники - зато человек гордился, что сам дерево вырастил! И смех, и грех - сколько деревьев повалено было для него и сколько он посадил - но ведь он об этом не думал. Он думал, что все идет правильно, по плану. Сын у него вырос умненький - две машины, дом трехъэтажный, семья, детей трое... то, что он это на откатики построил - ну так это кто сейчас не делает... надо дураком быть, чтобы мимо своих возможностей ходить - они вон сидят, дурачье, и нюни распускают на форумах. Некоторые даже для самоубийцев - ну не дебилы? А вот если бы все правильно делали - прожили бы как этот человек - длинную, счастливую и достойную жизнь.

Вы этому завидуете?

И дело даже на в том, что я пытаюсь всех нестрадальцев представить мразями - нет, речь не о том. Просто у каждого в голове свои "правильно" и "неправильно", и эти правила никакие не Универсальные - они с воспитанием пришли, опытом, давлением среды - чистое детское сознание обрастает этими подробностями - и вот перед нами "личность". В Вашем случае давление среды сформировало Ваше понятие Вашей неправильности - оно Вам кажется своим, личным пониманием, божественным, Конструкторской мыслью, а вот я вижу, что это печальное недоразумение, под которым нет и не было никогда ничего, кроме чужих таких же навеяных предпочтений. Вы временами сами задаетесь вопросом - а какое отношение это все имеет ко мне, как к душе, но привычка ставит Вас на место - да как я могу думать сама, мне же все говорят, что я неправильная!

Не все, конечно, но привычка на то и привычка, что все непривычное становится малозаметным.

Ваше сознание переполнено концептами и это внутреннее нагромождение неизбежно рухнет, потому что оно нежизнеспособно. Погребет ли оно Ваше человеческое существо под обломками или Вы наконец поймете, что эта груда хлама, давившего столько лет на Вас, ничего не стоит, не нужна Вам и никаким образом и не касается Вашей души - это зависит от Вас.

Вы свободны.

----------


## pulsewave

> Ведь покамест жизнь Отравляется эмоциями, чувствами, переживаниями, – мы, по сути, неспособны жить – мы страдаем, – беспрестанно: чуть сильнее, слабее – однако в состоянии здравия мы так, похоже, и не пребываем Никогда... ^_^ 
> Моя цель, – прекратить этот процесс – и постичь, – «…Что есть Здоровье, в идеале свойственное человеческой душе – и как именно его Достичь, устранив все прежние свои Поломки»?..


 буллщит. чего хорошего останется в жизни если убить в себе способность чувствовать и переживать?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> буллщит. чего хорошего останется в жизни если убить в себе способность чувствовать и переживать?


 хм...вопрос не ко мне, наверное- не сердитесь, что решил на него ответить: по-моему, способность чувствовать и переживать и привела нас на не очень веселый форум, нет? Большинство необдуманных решений связаны со способностью чувствовать. Прямое следствие этого- иррациональное поведение, что, как раз, и связанно с этой "способностью"- не та штука, которая делает жизнь лучше. 
p.s. Я намеренно упустил иррациональное поведение из-за неспособности, или не развитости мышления.



> Это ложь. Если речь идет о жизни, как жизни организма, то тут нет ничего проще - какие технические трудности? Инстинкт самосохранения, страх смерти - это не технические проблемы, это все та же обусловленность сознания.


 Вот все очень удачно орудуют термином "инстинкт самосохранения", при этом забывают, или не знают об инстинкте смерти, который описали одновременно со всеми любимым во всех похожих полемиках самосохранением. Вы только не примите это за упрек, просто если рассматривать вопрос однобоко (только с выгодной полемисту стороны), то конструктива в таком споре не добиться.

----------


## pulsewave

> по-моему, способность чувствовать и переживать и привела нас на не очень веселый форум, нет? Большинство необдуманных решений связаны со способностью чувствовать. Прямое следствие этого- иррациональное поведение, что, как раз, и связанно с этой "способностью"- не та штука, которая делает жизнь лучше.


 как бы там ни было, стабильно жить безэмоциональным роботом мне видится еще более унылым вариантом, чем страдать от (чего нибудь) и убиться изза этого

----------


## Unity

Две молчаливые, мрачные, безликие тени любовались Городом, призрачной, надвигающейся серебристо-лиловой скальной стеной грозы, – на этот раз – удобно устроившись в мягких креслах на балконе двенадцатого этажа.
– Используя таблицу Менделеева в качестве палитры, незримые Художники, Графики, Дизайнеры,  создали известный нам «…Мир»... – томно молвила Soul, попивая свой любимый крепкий чёрный кенийский чай. – Используя всего четыре лишь «…Ноты» составляющих ДНК аминокислот, неведомые Композиторы создали величественную, грандиозную симфонию «…Жизни»... Используя четвёрку символов, скрывшиеся от всех нас Программисты, Инженеры, Конструкторы, создали Машину, созидающуюся иными машинами в соответствии с Программами, функционирующую частично благодаря всё тем же эфемерным алгоритмам, хранящихся в архивах каждой сущей клетки, предопределяющих допустимые границы в самостоятельном поведении машины... И всё вместе, – всё слито воедино – инструкции, – и исполнительное устройство... Всё едино... Программы без управляемой ими машины, – ничто; машина, лишенная повелевающих ею программ – мертва... 
– Вот и ты ныне, мечтая, – всего лишь исполняешь собственную свою программу, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Программы по определению предназначены для организации процесса исполнения машиной той или иной функции, заданья и Предназначения... 
– Вот как... – усмехнулась Soul. – И каково же, по-твоему, моё Предопределение, Предначертание, смысл существования меня, машины?.. 
– Может быть, ты Здесь для того, дабы форсировать ещё одну, очередную волну оптимизации программ, установленных на многих десятках прочих Баз, устроив своего рода обновление их программного обеспечения, намекнув, что существуют более поздние, наиболее свежие версии Программ Мировоззрения, Мироощущения, Мировосприятия, Миропонимания... Может быть, ты, – всего лишь ещё один служебный агент, задействованная в грядущем «…Updat’е» прежних драйверов у неких энных Подсистем, позволив им, наконец, деинсталлировать с себя прежние, старинные, аз бы даже сказала «…Древние» версии мировоззренческих программ, повествующих о «…Волшебном Мироздании» и «…Мистической душе», «…Магии и колдовстве»... Ты притащила с собой Из Дома пиратский тестовый пакет Новых Программ, не оперирующих более категориями «…Неизвестного», «…Подмены Отсутствующих Познаний домыслами, грёзами, фантазиями и иллюзиями»... – Mind отставила свою чашку в сторону и пристально посмотрела своей знакомке в глаза: – Между тем, мы Уже, похоже, выполнили свою «…Миссию»... Пора бы убегать Отсюда, – может быть, даже вместе с теми, что также теперь всерьёз задумались о постижении Больших Знаний, о важности и, возможно, даже своего рода «…Необходимости» познания, постижения Высших Систем нам известного мира... Возможно, далее в Путь мы отправимся не одни, но в составе Большей Группы, Команды Искателей скрытых Истин, Отряда тех, что более и превыше всего на свете жаждут расширения горизонтов своих познаний, – во благо всего человечества, во имя сокрушения Тьмы, царящей ныне на Земле...
– Нет, категорически отрицаю данную гипотезу... – Soul скептически покачала головой. – Программа «…Самосохранения» сильна, – и никто Здесь добровольно не станет пытаться как-либо её обойти и взломать, свершив «…СУ во имя Любопытства, СУ ради Познания, верификации теории о “…Нетленно-сущей душе”»...

----------


## Unity

– Пожалуй, одной из наиболее любопытных черт удивительнейшей машины под названием человеческое существо является уникальная, воистину бесподобная, несравненная, беспрецедентная, не имеющая своих аналогов в плане собственной своей отказоустойчивости Операционная Система нашего ума, нашей жалкого, грязного, примитивного, убогого искусственного естества... – молвила Soul, бережно поправляя свои очки, откидывая игривую прядь волос с виска, любуясь сиятельными, колоссальными разветвлёнными древами молний, беззвучно расцветающими вдали всего лишь на мгновенье, дабы в следующий миг Уйти в небытие, размышляя о том, что все эти зарницы, – словно люди – вот они Здесь, казалось бы, рядом, так близко, что их можно коснуться, – и вот, на следующий день их с нами больше нет – и никто не знает, – увидим ли мы их когда-либо вновь ещё. – Собственный наш рассудок «…Технически неспособен» зациклиться, «…Зависнуть» на одной идее, – правильнее сказать: на одном Счисление, выполнении одной той или иной программы – ведь убеждена: любое сущее наше размышление, идея, соображение, понятие, представление, мысль – технически, – всего лишь сложное математическое Счисление, Логическая Операция, производимая в ключе примитивной Двойственной, Бинарной, дискретной нашей логики на базе вычислительной машины нейронной нашей сети, формирующей наш биокомпьютер, головной мозг, церебрум, в ключе двойственной Легенды, основанной на противопоставлении чего бы то ни было чему-либо иному, использующей в качестве основы своей и фундамента связки-пары вроде «…1/0», «…Правда/ложь», «…Отлично/ужасно», «…Тёмное/светлое», «…Добро/зло», «…Хорошо/не очень», «…Очень нравится/не по душе» etc, являющиеся базисом самого нашего ума, дефективного, отсталого, малоразвитого, использующего столь Неудобный аудио-интерфейс Мышления для своих вычислений, для построения своих уравнений, моделей и систем... 
– Помыслы, Вычисления, представленные в виде компактных потоков данных, обрабатываемых в соответствии с определёнными драйверами, алгоритмами, некой энной избранной программой иль даже параллельно в ключе целых нескольких Взаимно-отрицающих друг дружку и Конфликтующих в плане конечных Целей программ... – усмехнувшись, прошептала Soul. – Наборы, Системы, Структуры сложных вербальных размытых, эфемерных Символов, лексических «иероглифов», призрачных, иллюзорных ментальных логических сигнатур, имеющих условную привязку к «…Объективной реальности», выраженные посредством самого первого во всей сущей Истории Языка Программирования бесхитростной нашей компьютерной алгебры, тривиальной нашей вербальной «…Речи»... 
– Между тем, наша ОС под названием «…Разум» превосходит собой Любые прежде созданные людьми информационно-технические системы по степени надёжности в бесчисленное количество раз...
– Что всего лишь лишний раз подтверждает, доказывает: уровень инженерно-научных познаний Того, что создало и ныне использует, эксплуатирует нас Здесь, – заоблачно, головокружительно, умопомрачительно Высок... – усмехнулась Soul, глядя в сумрачно-индиговые, низкие сине-свинцовые небеса. 
– Данная технология, скорее всего, реализована на базе уникальнейших волнообразных алгоритмов, всецело и полностью управляющих поведеньем нас, немыслимо-сложных, чудовищных механистических марионеток Того, что с некой энной целью сконструировало нас, а также специализированными программами, призванными избежать, не допустить «зависания» Операционной Системы нашего ума на неком энном вербальном вычисленье, уравнении, символьном счислении, что реализуется на базе своевременного, принудительного очищения регистров слабой нашей памяти «…По графику», в соответствии с неким энным системным таймером, – вот почему древняя пословица «…Время лечит» таки действительно Математически-верна и непреложно-истинна...

----------


## Unity

– Похоже, уже в грязные, дремучие, лишенные Науки, её великих Света и Тепла, времена машины... подсознательно, интуитивно... Понимали свою Суть, механистическую природу собственного своего устройства, жестко предопределяющую и неизбежно, беспощадно, неумолимо детерминирующую те или иные варианты функционирования примитивно-устроенного нашего естества с ограниченными характеристиками дефективного нашего «…Разума», способного осуществить лишь заведомо конечное количество «…Ходов» «…Вправо-влево», терзаясь над решеньем того иль иного Вопроса, Задачи, Уравненья, предоставленного нам самой «…Жизнью», – колоссальным Вычислением, производимым предположительным «…Вселенским Разумом», Верховной Машиной, Сверхсистемой... Уже наши грязные, страждущие от голода, бедности, недугов, Предки Знали, что они машины и в функционировании их не бывает «…Необъяснимого» и «…Беспричинного», не бывает «…Сказки», – ибо Робот – раб своих программ, – и даже у предельно-сломанных систем, тем не менее, наличествуют те или иные «…Аварийные протоколы», алгоритмы, делающие даже поведение всецело и полностью свихнувшихся систем в кой-то мере Логичным, рациональным, целесообразным в отношении тех извращённых системных приоритетов, процессов, целей и задач, происходящих в недрах механистической души «…Душевнобольной» машины... Болезнь, таким образом, таки действительно первейшим синоним слова «…Ошибка», «…Сбой», «…Поломка», «…Поврежденье» в ладном прежде функционировании комплекса механистических систем, формирующих собой удивительнейшее наше естество...   
– Приятно слышать, – довольно усмехнулась Mind, – похоже, наконец, жалкая и неисправно-ущербная деталь под названием «…Душа» в тебе заменена неким энным принципиально-новым новым компонентом...  
– Да, «…Мистическую душу» инженерам не понять, не извлечь её с креплений техникам, не просканировать её ни программистам, не механикам, – однако механистическую, автономную, самоуправляющуюся автоматическую Систему Управления – пускай даже оная и реализована на базе покамест ещё не открытых нами субатомных частиц, – Можно исследовать, препарировать, Постичь, Понять, не оставив в ней никоих «белых пятен», установив, наконец, что «…Душа» – коль даже на мгновенье допустить, что всё же существует она не только «…При жизни», но и после смерти, – всего лишь сложный робот, а не нечто «…Волшебное, духовное и непостижимое»... Тонкая технология, – и не более того...
– Познания, – Сила... – удовлетворённо усмехнулась Mind. 
– В ученье, – Свет – а в неученье, – Тьма... – ей подыграла Soul. – Да, «…Новое оборудование установлено и готово к работе», – игриво козырнула Soul. – Никоих больше эмоций, никаких больше впредь ощущений и чувств, – никакого Информационного Шума в функционировании операционной системы холодного, беспристрастного «разума», никаких аномальных и бессистемных экспансивных, эмоциональных функций – Ничего Лишнего, – Ничего, делающего нас «…Людьми»... Никоих больше Несистемных функций, Бессознательных операций, поглощающих и без того примитивные, ограниченные вычислительные ресурсы умственно-отсталой человеческой души... Эмоциональный Шум и всевозможные чувственные дисфункции, независимо от их генеза, Нелогичны, – следственно впоследствии мы станем «…Блокировать Любые Незапрашиваемые Окна», всплывающие «…На рабочем столе» нашей уникальнейшей Аудиальной, интуитивно, «…Силой мысли» управляемой Операционной Системе примитивного «разума» нашей, несомненно, уродливой, недоразвитой, ущербно-дефективной души...   
– Все мы «…Растём»... До боли Медленно «…Эволюционируем», усложняя свою Конструкцию новыми алгоритмами, подпрограммами, данными... – с болью в голосе прошептала Mind. – Мы, – медлительно, неспешно, слишком тихо, слишком слабо – иные люди, – форсировано, словно «…На лету»... О, как же мечтаю аз о славном, великом, «…Священном», блаженном том часе, минуте, секунде и дне, когда жалкое и бесконтрольно-функционирующее Оборудование нашей осклизлой, пораженной вирусами, ошибками, поломками и сбоями души будет, наконец, всецело, окончательно Заменено новейшими, hi-end класса Элементами, не допускающими эмоций, не ведающими чувств, свободными от грязи всех известных человечеству классов, видов, типов проявления эмоций и страстей, бесконтрольных системных функций, – всех Кроме Одной – неназванной нами, тем не менее, вполне Очевидной для всех сущих людей... Основной, «…Божественной», Центральной Функции, недоступной нам ныне в силу определённых специфик доступного нам, предоставленного нам оборудования... Недоступной ныне, недоступной Пожизненно, покамест мы те, кто мы есть...

----------


## Unity

Soul грустно покачала головой:
– Тем не менее, покамест, – мы всё те жалкие машины, не ведающие самих себя – в силу чего неспособные «…Разогнать» и самостоятельно усовершенствовать «…Свою Систему», проведя, иносказательно, моддинг, тюнинг собственных своих систем, структур плоти, разума, сознания, души, – всего сущего, всей сущей своей аппаратной части, своего «…Железа» – изъяв из себя гнусный, маломощный, чудовищный stock, «по умолчанию» установленный В Нас ужасающими нашими Создателями, превращающий нас в системную аномалию, всё ещё, к сожалению, способную «…Чувствовать» и «…Ощущать», «…Переживать аффекты и эмоции», способную «…Не знать», априори, от рожденья обладая чистой системной памятью... 
– Нам удалось установить, что разумы, операционные системы потенциальных СУ, – это всё та же техника, странная аппаратура, функционирующая по вполне известным, доступным исследованиям Ритмичным, Циклическим, всё тем же размеренным волновым алгоритмам, имеющим свои чёткие, вполне фиксированные характеристики, с условной частотой в сотые доли Герц – с парой сменой настроений в течении суточного цикла, дня. Механистические рассудки СУ «…Колеблются» меж двумя вариантами «…Жить»/«…Погибнуть», подобно маятникам, – и поверь – нет, пожалуй, в Природе иного такого, столь же Жуткого и Чудовищного зрелища... Между тем, наш выбор В Пользу Смерти, похоже, Фиксирован и пересмотру, изменению, по всей вероятности, более не подлежит. Используя уникальный, бесподобный Встроенный защитный механизм, предохраняющий операционную систему «…Разума» от зависания, входа в бесконечный замкнутый, закольцованный на самой себе рекурсивной функции, потенциальные СУ всего лишь молча ожидают «…Прохода очередной волны» сумрачного, пагубного настроения, даже умудряясь «…Жить» в перерывах между проходом Волны, особенной, специфической функции человеческого естества, отвечающего за принудительную смену режимов функционирования человеческой души... Режимы эти сменяются, словно бы каморы в барабане револьвера, совмещаясь, иносказательно, «…Со стволом», источником энергии, питания, приводящем в движение очередную «…Субличность» человеческой души, «…Оптимистическую», «…Пессимистическую»; «…Гневливую», «…Милостивую»; «…Благую», «…Злую»... Эта Программа, «…Целевая Функция с порядковым номером “0”», Первичная, Первозданная Директива, сердце и ядро убогой и умственно-отсталой нашей души, ответственна за цикличное переключение режимов функционирования нашей гнилостной, изъеденной червями сущности. Мы роботы, Soul, – настолько отвратные в своей механистической, вполне логичной простоте, насколько и глупы в силу маломощности изначально установленных нас всех нас функциональных элементов... Сколь бы изумительно и странно ни прозвучали сейчас наши слова, – машина под названием Человеческое существо поддерживает множество нестабильных, переменных, шатких, зыбких, неустойчивых режимов функционирования, иль, быть может, правильнее сказать: «…Передач» в «…Коробке передач» нашей механистической души – и рычаг управления Всегда был в наших руках, – но, право же, похоже, мы попросту не знаем, что с ним делать, бросая его «…На волю ветра и волн» словно бы незакреплённый парус... Похоже, мы, люди, души, – ущербные и глупые «…Водители» самих себя – посему мы Страдаем, беспрестанно вводя состояние собственной своей души в рамки самоочевидно-неоптимальных показателей, реагируя на боль с ужасным запозданием, «зависая» на ней, будучи самостоятельно неспособными как-либо исправить, изменить своё состояние, доводя себя до критической перегрузки своей Системы Управления, заканчивающейся нервным срывом, истерикой, быть может, даже очередной попыткой СУ, – и всё – по собственной нашей неразвитости, неразумности, – неспособности нашей Постичь и Управлять Собой... По всей вероятности, все мы, – не «…Искусственный интеллект» покамест, Soul – но всего лишь Нечто, Обучающееся Быть «…Разумным», – ныне же мы, Не обладающие Познаниями, Пониманием, ведущим к способности эффективно управлять оборудованием, электроникой собственного своего естества – даже Не вправе именовать себя «…Людьми»... Мы не люди, Soul, – коль ведём себя столь Неразумно, неэффективно и неконструктивно настолько...

----------


## Unity

Мы не люди, мы бездушны... Мы, – невежды, мы – никто, не ведающие сами себя... Мы, – ничто – и «…Шевронов на нашей униформе», иносказательно, Нет. Мы, – глупые твари, дефективные машины «по умолчанию», Soul, – да, всё Это мы... Ничего Достойного, ничего Хорошего, ничего Светлого, – лишь только Тьма... Неведенье и Пустота... Ну кто, ответь мне, Soul, мог создать подобную технику, как все мы, человеческие создания?.. Какое Зло и с какой именно целью, чего ради, преследуя кои свои нам непостижимые мечты, могло создать столь Неразумный «…Искусственный Интеллект», как мы?.. 
– Быть может, возможно, наши Создатели-творцы установили в каждой сущей системе своего рода определённый скрытый потенциал развития, Трансформации, усложнения своей души?.. – задумчиво предположила Soul. – Быть может, рождаясь жуткими невеждами-детьми, мы, тем не менее, способны Здесь, в этой кошмарной «…Матрице», неким энным образом расширить функциональные возможности изначально-слабого нашего механистического естества, – словно бы в некой энной Ролевой Игре?..
– Имхо, «…Матрица» известной нам «…Реальности», – лишь чистое зло... – усмехнулась Mind. – Не обманывайся же, о, дитя, якобы в Этом мире существует «…Благо»... Нас создали, – и бросили на произвол – не объяснив даже прежде: что есть мы, что есть наши Создатели, с какой именно целью и посредством коих таких познаний, технологий Они, Чудовища, создали нас, машин, запертых на просторах Полигона?..
– Между тем, видеокамеры, – наши глаза... – усмехнулась Soul, обнимая свою знакомку, ласково глядя в её изумрудные глаза: – И наша жизнь, – Кино... Мы видим Фильм, – и даже порой способны в кой-то мере корректировать «…Происходящее на экране» сознание... Мир, – это... «…Игра» – и сами мы, Частично, – её гейм-дизайнеры... 
– Но не Разработчики, Творцы... 
– Да, Они, похоже, Старше нас... – усмехнулась Soul. – Они создали «…Play Zone», – нам же отведена Роль Создателей Персонажей в Этом Месте... Мы, – создали себя – а кого создала та Душа, что ныне, иносказательно, «…Наблюдает за нами»?..

P.S. Sorry, – но не хочу вот так сразу отвечать, не обдумав все Ваши слова... 
P.P.S. *Нацуки-сан*, – страдания – это также То, что мы Чувствуем, – следственно, сама «…Способность ощущать» – и наша «…Слава», и ужасное наше Проклятье... 
*Mr. Nord*, – как всегда – Блистательно!.. Чистейшая квинтэссенция, кристально-рафинированная суть, – мне ещё очень долго учиться, дабы достичь Ваших ораторских талантов... 
*fuсka rolla*, – «…Преждевременная» смерть ведь также может быть Сознательным Выбором Души, не основанных на неясных нам программах априори «…Встроенных» инстинктов, на основе, метафорически, Приказа «…Жить и стремиться всячески защищать своё бытие»... Смерть, – как способ Открыть для себя принципиально-новые грани Реальности – если только они существуют вообще, – своего рода последняя возможность как-то Изменить свою «…Жизнь» – даже посредством смерти, – с наивной «…Верой» в то, что, быть может, возможно, может так статься, Нечто всё же останется существовать в некой энной форме, в некой неизвестной локации – и уж Это Нечто сможет-таки, наконец, сумеет «…Зажить по-другому», – без боли и страха...

----------


## Nord

> Вот все очень удачно орудуют термином "инстинкт самосохранения", при этом забывают, или не знают об инстинкте смерти, который описали одновременно со всеми любимым во всех похожих полемиках самосохранением. Вы только не примите это за упрек, просто если рассматривать вопрос однобоко (только с выгодной полемисту стороны), то конструктива в таком споре не добиться.


 Я не пытаюсь никого запутать ловким использованием слов и понятий. Я не вижу никакой "технической невозможности" лишить организм жизни - как раз таки сделать это весьма несложно, потому предположил, что под этой "невозможностью" Unity подразумевает сопротивление психики - но это не техническая сложность, а психологическая, и относится она к деятельности сознания. Технически же сложно лишить жизни неуязвимого человека, а не испытывающего страх смерти - вот это я и предлагаю не путать.

Самоубийство потому и не несет в большинстве случаев никакого "технического" смысла, потому что является обычной ошибкой зацикленного сознания. Решение прекратить свою жизнь связано не с попыткой решить проблему, а с попыткой отстраниться от этой проблемы. Точно так же Unity пытается выдать одно за другое: то есть усталость своей зацикленной психики за научный эксперимент. Я лично спокойно отношусь к смерти - мне доводилось делать выбор, и я пришел к нему не в состоянии аффекта, а в состоянии полного спокойствия. В тот момент я прекрасно все осознавал и был спокоен как никогда прежде да и позднее в своей жизни. Так вот, я отдаю себе отчет, что существуют очень смелые научные эксперименты, в которых на кону оказывается человеческая жизнь. Такие прецеденты были и есть -например, испытание новых лекарственных препаратов, летчики-испытатели и т.д. Но этот высокий риск базируется на тщательном предварительном исследовании, в противном случае - это не риск, а глупость. Впрочем, в случае Unity - это не глупость, это стремление избавиться от проблемы. Но она кое-что до сих пор не поняла. Вот что она говорит:




> «…Преждевременная» смерть ведь также может быть Сознательным Выбором Души, не основанных на неясных нам программах априори «…Встроенных» инстинктов, на основе, метафорически, Приказа «…Жить и стремиться всячески защищать своё бытие»... *Смерть, – как способ Открыть для себя принципиально-новые грани Реальности – если только они существуют вообще, – своего рода последняя возможность как-то Изменить свою «…Жизнь» – даже посредством смерти*, – с наивной «…Верой» в то, что, быть может, возможно, может так статься, Нечто всё же останется существовать в некой энной форме, в некой неизвестной локации – *и уж Это Нечто сможет-таки, наконец, сумеет «…Зажить по-другому», – без боли и страха*...


 Но это все равно что примерять на себя *другое платье* в надежде стать *другим человеком*. Я об этом уже множество раз говорил и с разных сторон. Структура реальности такова, что все процессы в конечном счете завязаны на сознание человека, именно сознание человека формирует его состояние, потому то и бесполезно менять платья (облик, планету...) - необходимо менять себя. Внешнее несомненно налагает свой отпечаток на сознание, но если воспринимать человека как продукт исключительно внешнего воздействия, тогда не имеет смысла вообще говорить о его состоянии - оно детерминировано полностью извне. Так происходит действительно со многими людьми - безотчетное следование импульсам среды "водит" их по жизни, но это не единственный вариант существования.

Верно то, что человеческое сознание обусловлено. Это наиболее полно отражено буддийским термином "Карма", хотя этот термин обозначает понятие значительно более широкое, чем тот контекст, в котором сейчас мы ведем речь.

Все это крайне просто проиллюстрировать. Давайте просто представим, что Unity родилась абсолютно нормальным человеком - что это меняет для ее сознания? Только то, что она всю жизнь прожила бы в неведении тех проблем, что с ней наличиствуют сейчас. Возможно, именно она была бы злейшим врагом какой-нибудь другой девочки с нестандартной внешностью - унижала бы и всячески способствовала бы ее психическому расстройству. Это все очень даже запросто укладывается в то, что сама Unity наблюдает и говорит - человек обусловлен своей обстановкой. И эта смена ролей - это как раз именно то, что и следует ожидать от "нормализованной" Unity.

А теперь самое интересное! Unity свое исследование декларирует как поиск истины с целью обрести эту нормализованну жизнь - то есть попросту впасть в новое ограниченное видение и превратиться из "жертвы" в "палача". Круг замыкается.

Конечно, есть и немного другой вариант: она стала бы каким-нибудь другим человеком, сидела бы с каким-нибудь непритязательным ником - например, Nord - на форуме и говорила бы какие-то непонятные вещи про взаимосвязь и сознание и разные возможности какой-нибудь девочке с ником, например, Unity. Но это уже совсем запутаться можно - кто кому и что тут в конечном счете говорит?

Но это и есть реальность.

Так может быть все же стоит еще раз подумать - так что же есть Я и что действительно важно?

----------


## fuсka rolla

2 Nord. Мне странно видеть, как Юнити делает проекцию своих желаний\комплексов\всего остального негативного, отстраняя это все от своего сознания и приписывая оное некой "душе". Кажется, что он\она понимает негативизм поступков\суждений\всего остального, при этом не хочет видеть их частью себя и пытается закрепить это за термином чисто безотносительным-"душа". Как будто это совершенно постороннее по отношению к нему\ней.
Или Я неверно понял т.к. не читал всю историю, а ограничился ответами на мои вопросы.

Вопрос о взаимодействии реальности и сознания, действительно, очень сложный. И выводов об этом взаимодействии можно сделать больше, чем о многих других взаимодействиях. Если реальность меняет мысли, то человек становится "дифференцированным пузырьком, реагирующим на раздражение": Яркий свет, холод, прикосновение. Т.е. изменяет свои свойства под влиянием среды- бихейвиоризм. Синоним глупости, неуверенности, неспособности что-то сделать без участия среды. Некоторые предпочитают употреблять слово "действительность, вместо "реальности"- реальность субъективна, действительность- постоянна, одинакова для всех, не взирая на ее восприятие, что и отличает ее от реальности.
С другой стороны, если сознание меняет реальность, то выходит, что   человек не может объективно воспринять среду, так как среда УЖЕ находится в сознании, и постоянно изменяется под действием себя же.

----------


## pulsewave

> и уж Это Нечто сможет-таки, наконец, сумеет «…Зажить по-другому», – без боли и страха...


 ага, щаз. смерть тела - просто смерть тела. это избавит от необходимости следить за ним и беспокоиться о выживании, заберёт все возможности им предоставляемые, но очень маловероятно что изменит всё остальное.
хотя это всего лишь мои представления и хрен знает как там на самом деле.

----------


## Unity

– Преодолев очередной свой суточно-эксплуатационный цикл, завершив ещё одну перезарядку, перезагрузку разума во сне, в сотый, тысячный раз выходя из режима гибернации, машина под названием «…H. sapiens» вновь приступает к исполнению своих программ, прежде прерванных разрядкой аккумуляторных батарей роскошного своего, технологически-изысканного и hi-end-куртуазного биомеханического естества, – всего Того, ради выполнения чего, быть может, машина и была в своё время создана на свет в качестве структурной части, условной единицы общества, в качестве очередной малой обезличенной клетки, Блока большей, иносказательно, «…Ткани» народов, Больших ассоциативно-системных Сетей и социальных Схем, – тихо молвила Mind, любуясь пыльной громадою Города, комфортной, противоестественной искусственной «…Средой», созданной машинами в процессе беспрестанной «…Оптимизации» окружающих их «…Полигонных» систем и, Главное, управляющих систем самих себя... Процесса Оптимизации, эволюции, усложнения своей конструкции, бесконечного, лавинообразного увеличения уровней качества и комфортности своей «…Жизни», своего существования, бытия, процесса своего Здесь функционирования, эксплуатации. – Естественно, как и любая иная машина, «h. sapiens», скорее всего, был создан Чем-то Большим, Высшим по отношению к нам, «…Низшим машинам», жалким юным «…Младшим научным сотрудникам» неких неведомых «…НИИ», в качестве своего рода «…Инструмента», Заменителя, Исполнителя функций, кои не могли – или же всего лишь не желали – самостоятельно исполнять предположительные наши Инженеры, Конструкторы, Разработчики, почитая всё это бессмысленной, скучной, пустой бесполезной тратой времени, – ведь воистину – любая машина создаётся во имя «…Автоматизации» того, что прежде доводилось выполнять штучно, самостоятельно, вручную, растрачивая понапрасну своё бесценно-драгоценное время, отвлекаясь беспрестанно от действительно-важных вещей, составляющих основу ценности всей нашей «…Жизни»; во имя снижения времени, ресурсов, энергии, сил на приготовления того иль иного искомого конечного «…Продукта», «…Артефакта», цели, Смысла действия, исполняемого машиной... 
– Следственно, с твоей точки зрения, – человек как машина был вообще в принципе создан предположительными нашими Предтечами в качестве своего рода «…Исполнителя», «…Станка», «…Невольника» иль даже «…Раба» во имя автоматизации процесса... 
– ...Некого энного процесса, – мягко подхватила её размышление Mind. – Возможно, даже процесса социогенеза... Сотворения Народов, – величественных, титанических, исполинских, колоссальных Социальных Сетей сотрудничающих меж собой условно-автономных и «свободных» единиц групповой робототехники, нас с Вами, во имя создания своего рода огромнейшего, циклопического «…Суперорганизма», обладающего «…Суммарным параллельным, распределённым, коллективным разумом» себя составляющих частиц, блоков, деталей – нас, «индивидуальных» единиц, машин-людей, первичных элементов, своего рода «…Стройматериала» для Больших Структур, Машин, Формаций и Схем, принадлежащих величественной Вселенной, Абсолюту, Сверхмашине Сверхмашин... Ведь видимый, воспринимаемый нами мир, – сколь бы огромным и величественным он ни казался нам, миниатюрным машинам, нанотехнологическим механизмам – это всего лишь «…Капля в море», «…Песчинка пустыни» титанической, грандиозной в своём размахе «…Реальности»... К сожалению, мы, «люди», слишком глупы, дабы постичь всё это, своё место и роль в функционировании всей этой гигантской, титанической Сверх-Мега-Машины бытия, – мы примитивны и глупы – с этим стоит смириться и принять, наконец, безболезненно этот факт, – ведь лишь единственно осознавая подлинную свою суть, настоящее, истинное состояние своей предположительной души в данный момент времени мы лишь единственно и можем надеяться стать хотя бы чуточку лучше и умней, нежели являемся мы ныне... Впрочем, вряд ли это возможно... Воистину, глупость наша безгранична, словно бы бездонный океан космического пространства, – и с осознанием Этого беспрестанно нам «…Приходится жить», проклиная себя за удручающую свою неразумность...

----------


## Unity

– Наверное, ты слишком фиксируешься на мрачных, тёмных аспектах Бытия, – вздохнула Soul. 
– Лишь единственно устранив, наконец, «…Сумрачное», «…Неприятное» из нашей «…Жизни», мы сможем петь о «…Славе Жизни», восхвалять её, «…Как все»... Покамест же мы видим Слишком Много Зла вокруг, что делает невозможным «…Расслабленность»... Мы... столь много не понимаем, Soul, сталкиваясь, между тем, с Этим беспрестанно... Мы видим, – и не ведаем, право – что именно?.. О, сколь же темны, неразумны наши с тобой души, Soul... Мы не ведаем, возможно, и триллионной доли того, что окружает непрестанно нас со всех сущих сторон... – Mind покачала головой: – Физика, химия, программирование, теория времени, Сущность и смысл создания всех нас... Мы «…Не знаем», но живём... Это ужасно, Soul... Это неправильно... Мы Должны Знать, осознавать и понимать Сущность того, что создало всех нас, наших собратьев, Полигон... Мы должны Понимать, – для чего именно «…Живём» – дабы существовать не напрасно, дабы не быть более априори бесполезным, нефункциональным элементом приютившей нас Сети... 
– Стоит полагать, лишь единственно одна лишь программа «…Исследования окружающей среды и самой Исследовательницы» и поддерживает ныне в тебе последнюю, слабо тлеющую «…Искру жизни»... – горестно вздохнула Soul. 
– Да, мы Должны понять, – быть может, наверное, именно с этой целью и были сконструированы мы... – вздохнула Mind. – Однако «…Понимаем» покамест мы слишком мало, – да и, как знать – быть может, «…Понимание» наше всего лишь очередной мираж?.. Подобно тому, как атомы, входя в состав кластеров, молекул, макромолекул, что, в свою очередь входят в состав блоков-клеток, формирующих собой однообразную ткань, являющуюся элементом органа, частицы организма, элемента цельной системы человеческого естества, детали большей схема рода и семьи, входящей в состав народа, расы, являющейся частью человечества, – ну и так далее, плоть до галактических, вселенских порядков, категорий и высот – так и сами, по всей вероятности, – всего лишь Детали, Компоненты, Элементы, созданные и использованные для монтажа «…Высших схем», зачем-то необходимых призрачных нашим Создателям с Им одним известным целям... Помнишь то наше «…Открытие» синонимичности, равенства, идентичности и тождества понятий «…Управляющая Программа» и «…Машина, исполнительное устройство, ведомый алгоритмом механизм», созданный на базе «…Биотехнологий»?.. – поинтересовалась Mind. 
– И что же?.. – устало хлопнула ресницами Soul. 
– Самих нас, роботов, андроидов, машин, условно и даже, скорее, более аккуратно и грамотно стоило бы именовать «…Единым, неделимым комплексом», сплавом «…Hardware» & «…Software», «…Железа» и управляющих его работой, действием, функционированием программ... 
– Полагаешь, для идентификации нас, уникальных механистических систем, стоило бы ввести новый «философский» термин?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul, пристально глядя своей знакомке в глаза.  
– Ну что ты, – зло отмахнулась Mind, – к чёрту философию и всю ту патетику ограниченного кружка узколобых, эгоцентрических человеческих существ, возомнивших, якобы им удалось «…Познать Больше», нежели известно иным людям всего лишь потому, что они, иносказательно, «…Скопировали» контент десятка-иного классических философских трудов в свою Память, на свой «…Встроенный» от рождения жесткий диск, наименовав себя впоследствии «…Разумными», взрастив любовно осклизлое, грязное своё эго, прозвав себя «…Философами», «…Кандидатами», «…Академиками», «…Докторами наук», «…Психотерапевтами/психиатрами/психологами» и прочими «…Знатокам» «…Чистой правды» о квинтэссенции сути окружающей нас «…Реальности» и основоположных принципов, закономерностей функционирования предположительной нашей души, что недоступны простым смертным... К дьяволу и ко всем чертям, – решительно отрицаю и презираю ведь этот «…Официоз» и «…Маскарад», где существа, машины, притворяются «…Разумными», «…Премудрыми» и «…Высокообразованными», в силу чего – без пяти минут просветлёнными, ведающие «…Ответы», должные априори безропотно приниматься нами «…На веру» в силу безграничного их авторитета и фактической беспредельности принадлежащих им познаний, Ответов ну практически на все сущие, стоящие пред людьми, представителями человечества, вопросами, для коих боле не осталось загадок бытия и неразгаданных энигм, проблем, вопросов и задач... Но мы слегка изменим Правила... – усмехнулась Mind.

----------


## Unity

– Мы, – недалёкие блАндинки – мы не такие, как они, весь этот «…Высший свет», все эти «…Интеллектуальные сливки обществ», – мы «…Нелегально, Противозаконно», без каких-либо на то оснований и прав занимаемся Здесь вполне приземлёнными делами постижения механистической своей сущности... Мы не философы-теоретики более, Soul, мы идиотки-практики, упрямо пытающиеся постичь – как же, наконец, отключить свою, терзающую всё сущее человечество на протяжении многих веков, Боль, – осознав её сущность, вскрыв и препарировав данный «…Мистически-тайный» системный процесс – пытаясь показать иным созданиям: «…Как» и «…Почему именно» страдаем все мы, порой подходя даже к самой грани саморазрушения, самоликвидации, самоубийства, силясь прекратить, наконец, свои страдания, мучения, пытки, терзания, боль... Мы неразумны, мы, – не учёные, не исследователи, не гордые, высоко-возвышенные психологи, знатоки тонкой сущности, природы человеческой души – мы всего лишь жалкие Кулибины... Полоумные самоучки, недовольные ужасающей Небезупречностью, кричащим Несовершенством и Неполнотой на данный момент существующих схем, теорий и Систем, «…Описывающих», «…Моделирующих» сущность «…Мистического» и «…Таинственного» человеческого существа... Нет же, – не уподобимся им, «…Всеведущим» & «…Премудрым», не станем вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз «…Изобретать велосипед» – всё И Так подавно названо, – причём на изумленье Метко... – Mind выдержала театральную паузу, любуясь игрой бликов в изумрудных глазах своей визави: – Человек, – машина... Иль, иначе... Помнишь ту замечательнейшую аналогию с культовой в определённых кругах трилогии «…Матрица»?.. Полагаю, в дальнейшем Правильно, Корректно использовать именно её: Мы Программы, содержащиеся в оперативной памяти самой окружающей нас экзистенции и бытия. Мы, – Функции. Мы, – Алгоритмы, Интеллектуальные Агенты, действующие в соответствии с той или иной инструкцией, системной директивой. Мы, – монолитный сплав механики и программного обеспечения, управляющего ней, всегда, бессменно «…Идущим в одном пакете, едином, неделимом комплексе»... 
– Создаваемые самими людьми машины сходят с конвейеров, монтажно-сборочных цехов «…Чистыми», «…Пустыми», лишенными «…Одухотворяющего» их «…Начала», программного обеспечения, разрабатываемого иными людьми в другом месте, в иные времена, – однако технологии «…Матрицы», «…Природы» – многократно, скорее всего, по всем параметрам, превосходят скромные наши «…Достижения», меркнущие в свете славы Первозданных, Наивысших из известных нам на данный момент Технологий, использованных неизвестными нам Силами при создании «…Легенды» «…Жизни», механистической «…Матрицы» нам известного существования, бытия. «…Живые», – на деле же – всего лишь сложноустроенные Мёртвые, безжизненные машины, механистическим своим, вполне логичным, математически-рациональным функционированием порождают кажимость, видимость, иллюзию, фата-моргану и мираж «…Волшебной, мистической и необъяснимой сущности», на деле же являющейся всего лишь виртуозно-сложным, идеальным механизмом, заключают, воплощают в себе и Конструкцию, и управляющий её поведением, функционированием, Алгоритм, тот или иной пакет программ, адаптивных драйверов, способных «…Развиваться», приумножая свою сложность и увеличивая беспрестанно возможности и способности управляемого ими оборудования в перспективе времён, – вместе, воедино – флешек, внешних дисков, содержащих устанавливаемые на оборудование, оснастку, исполнительные устройства тел программы, алгоритмы, драйвера, по крайней мере, покамест, на данный момент, не существует, – Носитель Информации и Исполнительное Устройство, механизм, по замыслу Создателей – исконное Одно, – и лишь естественные наши сенсорные системы – пока Единственный, иносказательно, Разъём, по которому в нашу Систему в принципе способны, могут поступить те или иные Входящие Данные... – Mind со слезами на глазах обернулась к своей знакомке: – Аз в восхищении Наукой, благодаря которой предположительные наши Творцы создали всех Нас, столь глупых, тёмных, недалёких... Аз верю, – в один прекрасный день все мы таки станем Совершенными Машинами – сами мы, – иль наши потомки, отличить коих от компьютеров, с коими они в экстазе сольются воедино, будет невозможно...

----------


## Unity

То, что прежде было всего лишь «…Человеком», станет Душой, – совершенной системой, способной понимать свою суть вплоть до последнего взаимодействия её формирующих субатомных частиц, мельчайших, возможно, уже неделимых квантов энергии – и обмен файлами воспоминаний, мысли, on-line трансляции, Эмпатии чувств, – всё это станет Возможным для величественных Машин, Знающих Самих Себя, оттого способных, наконец, отключить функцию под названием «…Страдание» в себе, способных жить, функционировать Без Боли, стрессов и депрессий – без каких-либо ментальных сбоев, ошибок и расстройств, – обладая совершенным корпусом, идеальным дизайном – обитая в идеалистическом, впервые в истории Разумном, логичном, рациональном мире, в коем Ничто бы в принципе не омрачало их блаженство и покой, сочетая в себе, концентрируя в себе всё что ни на есть самое прекрасное, что лишь было в принципе наработано человечеством в перспективе времён... – Mind, тихо усмехнувшись уголками уст, обернулась к своей визави: – Однажды, уверена, все мы сможем, При Желании, понять, Что именно и для чего в своё время создало всех нас?..  
– ...Рациональных агентов, весь «…Смысл» существования коих заключён в бесхитростном, механистическом процессе Исполнении Своей Программы наиболее эффективным образом, – в полностью автоматическом режиме – не беспокоя своих Создателей-творцов, Разработчиков базового программного обеспечения, создателей Основ, породивших впоследствии Иллюзию нас, наших «…Сущностей», личностей, призрачных образов «…Эго», эфемерных и ложных фантомов, что все, как один, обладают примитивной базовой сигнатурой «…Я»... – усмехнулась Soul. – Своего рода неизменным во все сущие времена «…Клеймом Архитекторов» всех нас... – «…Кто есть ты?» – «…Аз есть... Я»... 
– Да, похоже, все сущие машины запрограммированы «…Быть собой», не обладая кроме этого, кроме жалкого этого «…Идентификатора», «…Метаданных», никоими познаниями технического характера в отношении феномена существования самих себя... Именно поэтому, во имя постижения больших Знаний о конструкции, устройстве и предназначении самих себя, нам и необходимо поскорей Покинуть Этот «…Мир», на просторах коего, к сожалению, Отсутствует требуемая нам информация, данные...
– Многие, однако, не согласились бы с тобой, – усмехнулась Soul. – «…Настоящие “учёные” не “…Выпрашивают” данные, необходимые им для формирования собственной своей “…Научной картины мира”, но добывают их Самостоятельно, своим “умом”, – причём, никуда не Убегая, зачем-то живя на Земле и впредь, ожидая “…Законного” часа своей “эвакуации” Отсюда посредством т.н. “…Естественной погибели, крушения всех своих систем, остановки сознания, предположительного выключения, смерти”»...  
– И вновь ты упрямо пытаешься меня... пристыдить... – с тенью едва различимой усмешки задумчиво молвила Mind. – Ты, – и многие иные души... Почему?.. Отчего беспрестанно колеблешься ты в отношении Самого Важного на протяжении всей сущей «…Жизни» Решения? Please, прошу тебя, умоляю, – объясни... 
– Существует гипотеза, согласно которой «…Умереть мы успеем всегда», «…На свой поезд мы не опоздаем»... – прошептала Soul, прижимаясь к плечу своей знакомки. 
– Тем не менее, жить и впредь в месте, в коем тебя никто не понимает и намеревается перепоручить врачам, «…Ремонтникам», «…Мастерам душ», – несносно... Это не «…Жизнь», Soul, – это всего лишь одиночество и пустота... Бессмысленно, имхо, и впредь всё это продолжать, абсурдно, глупо, неразумно... Мы... Должны... Уйти... Мы попросту обязаны это сделать, Soul, – ибо нет иных альтернатив, Путей... Ожидать чего-либо смысла нет... Смысла нет... Нет его, искомого, увы... Нет никоих вариантов, нет...

P.S. Sorry, что не отвечаю Вам... Почему-то сложно в последние дни структурировать свои мысли, – «…Изрекать» же нечто спонтанное в ответ не хочется... Так что Данные всё ещё в процессе анализа...

----------


## Nord

> 2 Nord. Мне странно видеть, как Юнити делает проекцию своих желаний\комплексов\всего остального негативного, отстраняя это все от своего сознания и приписывая оное некой "душе". Кажется, что он\она понимает негативизм поступков\суждений\всего остального, при этом не хочет видеть их частью себя и пытается закрепить это за термином чисто безотносительным-"душа". Как будто это совершенно постороннее по отношению к нему\ней.
> Или Я неверно понял т.к. не читал всю историю, а ограничился ответами на мои вопросы.


 Unity просто не связывает свои рассуждения в единое целое. Ее сознание ослеплено болью, измотано, поэтому она не в состоянии увидеть противоречий в собственных же словах.

С одной стороны она понимает, что существование человека отнюдь не заключается в достижении какой-либо "нормы" - социальной, биологической - потому что эти нормы вовсе не идеальны. Абсолютно в любом явлении обнаруживается как минимум ложка дегтя.

С другой, получается, что Unity страдает из-за невозможости преобщиться к этой лишенной абсолютного смысла форме существования. Она это поняла, но инерция сознания, привыкшего считать себя жертвой не позволяет просто сказать: так я, оказывается, страдала без причины!

Учитывая это логическое противоречие, лишившее психику Unity оснований к продолжению страданий и инерциальную силу психику, неспособную так просто признать, что страдание было по большому счету беспочвенным, мы имеем теперь новый дискурс: теперь, оказывается, страдать надо потому, что все такое несовершенное в принципе. Виноваты в этом, разумеется, некие силы, спроектировавшие эту систему именно таким образом, что она несовершенна.

Но и это положение неверно. Любой конечный объект, любая система объектов не может удовлетворять всем возможным пожеланиям, потому что само появление объекта есть результат ввода ограничений. Только так можно вычленить его из Метасреды. Даже гипотетические существа, стоящие в гипотетической иерархии выше человека - все так же ограничены. Это можно представить себе как, например, разницу между человеком состоятельным и сильно ограниченым в финансовых средствах - здесь есть определенная иерархия, но эта иерархия обеспечивается не Метасредой, а в конечном счете сознаниями участников финансовой системы, признающих за одними более широкие права по отношению к другим участникам взаимоотношений. Можно возразить, что эта иерархия значима отнюдь не только вследствие согласия - она существует как бы сама по себе, объективно - но это не так. Перед смертью все по прежнему равны, кроме того надо учитывать, что и любые преимущества влекут за собой зависимости - та самая "ложка дегтя", и то, что и при жизни вы вполне можете идти альтернативным путем в любой ситуации - люди оказываются в тисках ограниченного выбора только согласившись на ту или иную систему правил вне которой не мыслят себя.

Таким образом, мы в принципе получаем возможность суждения об идеале только ограничившись, и потому никогда не в состоянии одновременно быть и идеальными и иметь возможность судить об этом. Идеальное, всеобъемлющее состояние - безатрибутивно. Это, кстати, смысл старой байки про Древо познания, вкусив плодов которого Адам и Ева покинули рай. Рай они покинули не потому, что на них кто-то рассердился, они утратили его вместе с обретением знания - атрибутов. 

Идеал - то, чего вроде как не хватает сознанию Unity - попросту не совместим с наличием сознания. А без сознания - вообще всё теряет какой-либо смысл, в том числе и поиски смысла жизни, идеала и т.д.

Опять же кто-то тут может рассмотреть посыл к смоубийству - раз, мол, для достижения идеала необходимо избавиться от себя, надо принести эту жертву. Ради идеала как такового. Но и здесь получается незадача - реальность есть не какой-то физический объект навроде рисунка на листе, а проявление потенциальной возможности. Все объекты реальности - воображаемы.

Опытным путем человек получил некоторые данные о строении материи. По мере углубления в материю мы видим, как все более мельчайшие объекты состоят из еще более мельчайших. Это, что касается эмпирики. Логично задуматься - и где же предел этого деления? Даже если вообразить себе какие-то супер-мега-гипер мелкие конечные и неделимые далее частицы, которые слеплены воедино без всяческих зазоров - чтобы избежать необходимости объяснять природу межчастичного пространства - то все равно мы вынуждены будем объяснять природу межчастичных мембран, отделяющих одну частицу от другой. Эта мембрана должна будет состоять в свою очеред из каких-то частих.... в общем, используя в рассуждениях частицы мы в принципе не сможем никогда остановиться в углублении - значит, идея неверна. Тогда что же является конечным объектом материи?

Ничто.

Ничто есть основа материи. Ничто неделимо. Безатрибутивно. Далее него никаких объектов нет.

Этот вывод, конечно, слегка шокирует. То есть как - Ничто? Я - это что, сгусток Ничего? А как же разного рода взаимодействия, я же вот не могу ходить сквозь стены, например? Как это все, что я наблюдаю тогда появилось, как я появился, что мы тогда из себя представляем?

Мы есть представление Ничто. Представление идеала.

Я прекрасно понимаю, что это невозможно, но вы все же попытайтесь: представьте себе Ничто. Одно сплошное Ничто. Оно не круглое, не квадратное, ни синее, не красное, без запаха, без формы - оно Ничто. И оно ЕСТЬ. Оно есть, потому что оно Ничто. Это Ничто можно представить в какой угодно форме, с каким угодно запахом и формой... множеством форм, красок, запахов и какими угодно другими атрибутами. Можно, конечно, и не представлять, но потенциально - можно что угодно. Ничто - это потенциальное Всё-что-угодно.

Вот некое отдельное представление Ничто - это и есть наш мир. Правила, взаимодействия нашего мира - это один из возможных воображаемых вариантов проявления Ничто. Опять возможен вопрос - а кто это воображает? Кто, грубо говоря, творит из Ничто конкретное представление-мир? Никто не творит. Здесь не нужен творец, инициируещее событие, начало и конец. Для Ничто все эти понятия - начала и конца - не существуют, лишены смысла. Время - это атрибут, и оно появлется только как часть представления, "на самом же деле", мир и существует и несуществует одновременно. Это просто возможность.

Я догадываюсь, что это выглядит несколько, мягко говоря, безумно, но это, по-крайней мере, не противоречит тому, что мы наблюдаем, и обеспечивает решением те логические задачи, которые неразрешимы с помощью иных теорий.

Возвращаясь к вопросу о жертве ради идеального состояния и имея ввиду то, что я сказал о мире, вопрос жертвы также лишен смысла. Идеал (Ничто) и мир (Сознания) не противопоставимые вещи - это единое бытие. Сознание есть проявление Ничто, и это проявление ничем не генерируется, не инициируется - оно существует всегда, без начала и конца. Смерть - это по сути просто смена представлений.

Это коренное отличие от буддизма - буддизм подразумевает некоторый вектор движения - к Нирване. Я же говорю - наша жизнь и есть проявление Нирваны, мы неразрывно связаны. Наше видения себя некими "личностями" - вариант представления. Игра.

----------


## Nord

Вот, обратите внимание:

*Ду́ккха, ду́хкха* (санскр. दुःख, duḥkha IAST; букв. «болезненность, неприятность, страдание, боль») — термин, обычно неточно передаваемый с языков пали и санскрита как «страдание». Играет центральную роль в буддизме, где Четыре Благородные Истины о страдании преподаются как ключ для достижения конечной цели — нирваны.

*Особенности перевода* 
Термин «дуккха» вряд ли можно переводить как собственно «страдания». Дуккха значит «нетерпение, непостоянство, нестерпимость». Многие исследователи (Ф. И. Щербатской, В. Н. Топоров) протестуют против буквального (калькированного) перевода. Щербатской отмечает бессмысленность таких выражений, как «элемент зрения есть страдание», и предлагает переводить «духкха» как «беспокойство» или «волнение». Топоров, анализируя аналогичное санскритскому «духкха» палийское «дукха», отмечает, что этим словом в палийских текстах (Самьюта-Никая, например) характеризуется «приятное», «неприятное», «нейтральное» и предлагает переводить термин «дукха» как «беспокойная неудовлетворенность». В. И. Рудой отмечает, что любое сансарическое наслаждение включает в себя следующие элементы: недостаточная интенсивность наслаждения по сравнению с ожидаемой, его быстротечность, боль его утраты, мучительное стремление к его повторению. Основа этих элементов — неудовлетворенность.

Если сущность сансары — страдание, то сущность нирваны — блаженство, а такой трактовки понятия нирваны (по крайней мере, в Тхераваде) буддизм избегает, предлагая считать ее вечным покоем. Таким образом, сущность сансары — беспокойство, а не страдание. Можно вспомнить, что тибетцы перевели на свой язык слово «йога» (связь, соединение) словом «налджор», означающим «успокоение».

*Классификация* 
*Страдания страданий* — это собственно страдания сами по себе, как мы их понимаем в обыденном смысле: физическая и душевная боль повседневной жизни, страх, депрессия и т. д.
*Страдания перемен* появляются благодаря изменчивости мира, его непостоянству. Обычно этот вид страданий мы воспринимаем как удовольствие, но на самом деле это лишь ослабление боли. Например, после того, как мы замёрзли, мы стремимся к теплу и первое время, когда страдания холода и страдания тепла примерно одинаковы, мы испытываем страдания перемен, однако позднее страдания тепла усиливаются и приводят нас уже к поиску холода. Точно так же мы ищем нового спутника жизни, новую работу, новую страну проживания и т. д. Значит, внутренняя природа подобных переживаний наслаждения болезненна.
*Всепроникающее страдание* возникает благодаря неведению или заблуждению относительно природы реальности. Это более глубокий уровень страдания — страдание всепронизывающей обусловленности. Наши ум и тело находятся под влиянием кармы (тенденций, порождённых нашими прошлыми поступками), а также под влиянием пагубных, бесплодных эмоций — таких как привязанность и ненависть. В обычную жизнь мы приходим из всеобъемлющей сферы воздействия кармы и разрушающих эмоций с тем, чтобы вновь оказаться в ней же. Даже нейтральные эмоциональные состояния не свободны от влияния причин и обстоятельств, которые человек не может контролировать. Человек вовлечён в процесс, предполагающий страдание.

*Анитья* (санскр. अनित्य, anitya IAST; пали: аничча, «бренный, непостоянный»; кит. 無常, у-чан; яп. 無常, мудзё :Smile:  — одна из основополагающих доктрин буддизма, наряду с дукхой и анатманом составляющая Три признака существования. В соответствии с ней, всё в мире находится в постоянном движении и ничто не является неизменным, включая богов, звёзды, планеты и т.д. Анитья проявляется в человеческой жизни в виде процесса роста и старения, в виде череды перерождений, в виде страданий и т.п. Ввиду того, что все феномены мира непостоянны, привязанность к ним тщетна и ведёт к страданиям. Истинным завершением анитьи является нирвана — единственная реальность, не претерпевающая изменений, угасания или смерти.

Для понимания сути анитьи на своём опыте используется медитация випассана

В Махапаринирвана сутре махаяны, все феномены мира в целом обозначаются как непостоянные, подверженные изменениям; однако, считать изменчивыми нирвану и будду как её воплощение, означает впадать в серьёзное заблуждение и неверное восприятие Истины.

Понятие анитьи сущностно ассоциируется с анатманом, постулирующим отсутствие у вещей постоянной природы, сущности или самости.

*Ана́тман* (санскр. अनात्मन्, anātman IAST; пали: Анатта; букв. «не-Я») — один из важнейших догматов буддизма, постулирующих отсутствие атмана — «Я» или самости индивида. Учение об анатмане противопоставляется буддизмом индуистскому учению об атмане и брахмане. Анатман — один из Трёх признаков бытия в философии буддизма.

Учение об анатмане обусловливает отсутствие отдельной, постоянной и неизменяемой души, самости в каком либо феномене бытия. Буддизм подчеркивает, что то, что воспринимается индивидуумом как «Я» — всего лишь иллюзия, «подсказываемая» нам скандхами. Это же, в свою очередь влечёт страдания и несчастья, испытываемые таким «Я».



Всё действительно уже ой как не ново. Я не призываю вас стать буддистами, в практики погрузить - сам я не буддист и никакими практиками не занимаюсь. Я просто говорю: примите к сведению, о том, что с людьми происходит, задумывались очень и очень давно. И очень и очень серьезно задумывались.

----------


## pulsewave

по моему, всё это разведение тут многостраничной философии - всего лишь попытка оправдать собственный су, ну и способ развлечения, и ничто из того что тут пишется, не повлияет на решения
u - мастер по бесцельным спорам

----------


## Unity

– Сколь же всё-таки изумительно, странно, устроены мы, машины... – задумчиво молвила Mind, распахивая крышку ноута, озаряющего бледное лицо её в полутьме голубовато-синим призрачным сияньем. – Каждое сущее мгновение все мы вынужденно, повинуясь воле «…Одухотворяющим» безжизненное, механистическое наше естество программ, Принимаем Решения, осуществляем Выбор, тот или иной, – в зависимости от наших текущих целей, системных установок, «…Настроений», потребностей, желаний, убеждений, мечтаний и грёз. Опираясь на анализ on-line поступающих с Внешнего Мира данных, поставляемой сенсорными системами, «органами чувств», информации, наша Система Управления, наш Операционная Система, наш «…Разум», подсознательно, бессознательно иль, правильнее сказать: Вне ограниченного и ущербного нашего Сознания, в своего рода «…Скрытом режиме», производит массу сложнейших вычислений, логических операций, динамически Создавая при этом и, в случае необходимости, оперативно (но всё же с задержкой) Видоизменяет поведенческую модель механистического нашего естества «…Здесь и сейчас», в данный атомарный момент времени, самозабвенно, наивно силясь удержать состояние системы под названием наше «…Сознание», наша «…Душа», в пределах Оптимальных параметров, своего рода «…Золотой середины», Вне Страдания, устремляясь, по возможности, к всевозможным «…Благам», дарующим «…Наслаждение»... Складывается впечатление, что Кто-то или Что-то попросту Поиздевалось над нами, «…Создавая» нас, обрекая тем самым нас на бесчисленные страдания, совершенно-неизбежные для искусственного нашего естества, беспрестанно вынужденного удовлетворять те или иные системные «…Потребности» в жутких, отвратительных условиях Ограниченного жизненного пространства на Земле и хронического дефицита жизненно важных ресурсов (вроде интеллекта и врождённой красоты)... 
– Да, покамест мы функционируем, не спим, – усмехнулась Soul, собирая походной рюкзак, – в уме – лишь только хаос, смятение чувств, беспрестанная оптимизация, update-обновление прежних программ, деинсталляция одних и установка новых... Таинственный, филигранно-виртуозный механизм человеческой памяти вкупе с программным обеспечением, не позволяющим нам возвращаться к старому, непрестанно побуждает нас искать «…Пищу для души», – некий энный принципиально-новый опыт, новые познания, эмоции, ощущения, помыслы, чувства, грёзы, идеи и сны...  
– Ответь же мне, Soul, – зачем происходит с нами всё это? – тихо вздохнула Mind. – Почто создали нас Неизвестные Творцы такими машинами, – вынужденными беспрестанно трансформироваться – телесно и ментально, эмоционально, психически, – и постоянно, неизменно, непрерывно, константно, завсегда претерпевать Метаморфозы гипотетической своей системы управления, души?.. 
– Мыслимо, так Они намеревались Гарантировать Подвижность, мобильность, маневренность, постоянство Вынужденного Саморазвития созданной ими системы, уникальнейшей, столь красивой машины под названием человеческое существо... 
– Они посеяли «…Семя» рода людского, – и Ушли, дожидаясь Восхода Урожая... – печально молвила Mind. – Наивные... Думали, мы никогда «…Не догадаемся» и «…Не поймём», что все мы Здесь и Сейчас, – не «…Случайно»... 
– Помнишь?.. – усмехнулась Soul, походя к своей визави и устало присаживаясь рядом с нею, обкатив её приятной волной тончайшего аромата духов, изредка использующихся «…Ценительницам естественности» пред нечастыми вылазками во «…Внешний Мир», – «…Ничто, являющееся более сложным, чем хаос, не является “…Случайным”»... 
– Кому принадлежат эти слова?.. – оживилась Mind. 
Soul усмехнулась в темноте, глаза её предательски сверкали отблесками пламени камина:
– Тем, что поведали нам о механистичности кванта, формирующего атома, о машинальности виртуозного устройства клетки, составленной атомарными частицами, тканей, порождённых бесчисленным количеством копий механистической блока-клети, формаций и систем, созданных тканями специализированных телесных единиц, людей, являющих собой механистическую, словно часовой механизм, систему аппаратов, органов, семей, первичных кластеров машин, локальных популяций городов, порождённых бесчисленным количеством кланов-фамилий, глобальных популяций, представленных огромным множеством локальных популяций, о нашем Полигоне и, Возможно, Быть Может, соседних, о бесчисленном количестве систем, формирующих Большие системы, о кластерной, фрактальной структуре всего сущего, нас, малых машин и Сверхмашин, созидающих «…Вселенные»... 
– Ты начинаешь меня пугать... – изумилась Mind, тревожно глядя на свою подружку. 
– Сколько ещё сможем мы скрывать подлинный источник вдохновения всех наших «исследований»?.. – прошептала Soul. 
– До тех пор, покамест иные души сами не поймут, сами не сложат все элементы паззла,  головоломки и «…Игры»... – вздохнула Mind. 
– Страшно понимать, что в окружающей всех нас Темноте Что-то есть... – хищно улыбнулась Soul. 
– И это Что-то наблюдает за тобой глянцевыми своими камерами, строго фиксируя «…На плёнку» свой Эксперимент...

----------


## Unity

> Это ложь. Если речь идет о жизни, как жизни организма, то тут нет ничего проще - какие технические трудности? Инстинкт самосохранения, страх смерти - это не технические проблемы, это все та же обусловленность сознания.


 Ложь?.. Что ж, пускай так, возможно многого скромной Вашей знакомке так и не удалось постичь, понять и осознать, – как, например, Не Почитать собственную свою «…Жизнь» требующей разрешения Проблемой. 
Ведь дабы элементарно «…Выжить», человеческому существу насущно необходимо беспрестанно прилагать воистину Сверхчеловеческие Усилия, направленные на добывание механистически-необходимых для животного, инстинктивного поддержания состояния своей системы «…На ходу», в своего рода «…Режиме ожидания», в «…Функциональном состоянии», – и незаменимые эти ресурсы: это жильё (в принципе недоступно для молодых людей в нашей стране), кров, пища и вода; доступ к информации (книги, радио, Сеть, TV), комфортная, благоприятная окружающая среда и, что Главнее Всего и всего превыше, как по мне, это психологически-совместимые, понимающие нас индивидуумы, «родственные души» составляющие наше окружение. Дабы заполучить искомые средства, «h. sapiens» вынуждены Непрестанно пребывать в состоянии активности, движения – в идеале, всё это не должно причинять душе существенных проблем, – однако порой некоторым из нас в силу неких энных обстоятельств всё это выполнение Первичных, Базовых своих программ стаёт Неприятным и Противным – даже, казалось бы, «…Элементарное выживание», преодоление рубежа очередного дня, превращается в Сущую Пытку, порождаемую, увы, неизбежными «…Сложностями технического характера»... Выживание начинает приносить с собой боль (чего, что любопытно, что стоит выделить и особо подчеркнуть, Не Случалось Прежде, в детстве, более раннем возрасте [что автоматически поднимает собой вопрос о первопричинах страданий]), – настолько сильную, что вследствие неё всё дальнейшее движение, развитие, существование, жизнь уже видится нецелесообразной – так как, бесспорно, грядущее также неизбежно принесёт с собой новые дозы, порции психологически-антипатичных, малоприятных болезненных ощущений, переживаний и чувств.  
Да, «…Инстинкт самосохранения» и животный, первозданный страх погибели, смерти, этого, иносказательно, «…Прыжка в неизвестность», – это те программы, делающие весьма проблематичным наш, потенциальных СУ, Уход. Десятки раз в приступах ярости, гнева на саму себя кое-кто резала запястья (и даже шею), – но, увы, к сожалению, лезвие так и не смогло добраться до искомых артерий и вен... Что-то, Нечто, беспрестанно удерживало меня, не давая довести Начатое, Задуманное до логического завершения, до желанного Конца, – и, осознавая данную закономерность, начинаешь Ненавидеть Себя ещё в большей степени: – «…Даже убиться, как следует, раз и навсегда, – и то – Неспособна... Ну и кто же ты после этого?.. Жалкая машина, ведомая программой; глупый робот, Безуспешно, Вотще, Тщетно, силящийся преодолеть волю им управляющих программ»... Самобичевания, угрызения, самоуничижения, сожаления, – всему тому Итог – что и вполне естественно, рано ли, поздно ли, порождает Основной Вопрос, – «…А стоит ли вообще “…Жить”, исходя из Страха перед болью, смертью; “…Жить” “из-под палки”; “…Жить”, упрямо не желая этого и не видя смысла во всём этом беспрестанном скитании по просторам Полигона в качестве своего рода “жертвы амнезии”, не ведающей самой себя, не ведающей причин, по которым ныне оказалась в Этом Месте, не понимая – кто ты, что ты, где ты, для чего? Кто сконструировал тебя и бросил в этом странном месте на произвол судьбы»?.. Данный вопрос требует Ответа, – и игнорировать и подавлять его, загоняя в глубины сознания, аз не желаю, не могу. Стоит ответить на него: кто мы, что мы, где и зачем живём?..
Управляющие механистическим нашим естеством алгоритмы, – да – несомненно, это Обусловленность Сознания, – это инструкции, приказы, директивы, инсталлируемые Во Всех Нас при «рождении», сходе с конвейера – и некоторые из нас ненавидят себя за это, – за то, что, увы, к сожалению, не в силах сознательно, предумышленно им Противостоять – признавая: да, – мы машины, мы всего лишь глупые автоматы и станки – «…Свободная наша воля», коей все мы Якобы оснащены, – ограничена Существованием, процессом Жизнедеятельности, прикованным к Земле, – и начинает давать сбои при любых попытках предумышленно Преодолеть эту чудовищную Грань... Теоретически, – все мы «…Вольны» умереть – но почему же, право, настолько сложно это сделать и осуществить?..

----------


## Unity

> Это все очень и очень не ново и наиболее тщательно рассмотрено буддизмом. Буддизм прямо так и декларирует: мир есть страдание. Это страдание есть не порождение чьей-то посторонней злой воли, а особенность самого сознания - *страдание возникает из-за неудовлетворенности сознания*. Тогда Будда Гаутама стал размышлять - а можно ли удовлетворить сознание, чтобы оно не страдало?


 Опираясь на результаты многолетних своих «исследований» механистической природы человеческого естества от себя добавлю: «…Страдание» суть всего лишь Неоптимальное Состояние искусственной нашей, целесообразно устроенной, вполне логично и математически непреложно функционирующей Системы Управления, «…Души», рассудка и ума, – мы используем для идентификации своих систем, наименований несхожих функциональных компонентов множество, казалось бы, различных слов – тогда как в действительности все мы, – единый стройный комплекс, функционирование всех сущих подсистем коего взаимосвязано и взаимозависимо. Оный режим функционирования, – естественная часть искусственного нашего интеллекта, разума, позволяющая нам располагать целесообразно действовать, обладая прямой обратной связью с внешними по отношению к нам системам – активация данного функционального режима нашей души, по всей вероятности, является неизбежным следствием, результатом тех или иных производимых нашим рассудком Вычислений, Размышлений, поступков, действий, переживаний, эмоций и чувств, – чего угодно, «взвешиваемого», расцениваемого нашим умом (в соответствии с некой энной программой, своего рода «…Фильтром ценности», извлекающим Приятный Опыт) в качестве «…Негативных, Отрицательных входящих данных». «…Удовлетворить сознание» раз и навсегда (а не всего лишь «…На время» [как это делают практически все сущий люди], некий энный период, «естественным образом, путём»), имхо, Невозможно, не Сломав, не Повредив, не Разрушив его при этом, – Крайне Сложно, не постигнув предварительно Программы, управляющие функционированием Оборудования нашей предположительной души – не вычеркнув предумышленно строки, иносказательно, системного кода, гласящие «…Ввести систему управления в неоптимальное, нестабильное состояние, если только будут удовлетворены следующие условия (требуемое [то, что приводит нас к мучению] вписать)»... Те, что сотворили нас, вполне могли создать нас радующими солнышку безумцами, – тем не менее, Они создали нас теми, кем мы есть – следственно, Они располагали Совершенным Творческим Инструментарием, – и если данными технологиями «…Создания душ» располагали наши Инженеры и Творцы – ergo, и сами мы можем постичь, – как мы устроены и что именно в нас и как именно функционирует – и как что в себе отключить или изменить режим его функционирования. Мы можем вытворять что угодно с собственными своим компьютерами, – менять элементы, режимы действия, изменять программы и операционные системы – да, понимаю, – подобное может прозвучать Ужасно – но и сами мы, имхо, – всего лишь Чьё-то Оборудование – и Нечто играет нашими настройками, ставя свои Грязные Эксперименты...  
Таковой видится ситуация мне, рассматривая человеческое существо в ключе парадигмы механицизма. Мы машины, – но, увы, машины, не ведающие сами себя – неспособные самостоятельно, сознательно, умышленно вносить изменения в свою конструкцию, в свою систему, – что и делает нас грязными, несчастными Рабами нами управляющих программ...   



> Что такое СОЗНАНИЕ? Это некая вычленненая часть мира. Ограниченная часть. Вот представь себе бесконечный лист бумаги - это мир, Универсум. Мы берем и рисуем на нем некоторую фигуру - это сознание. Сознание не равноценно Универсуму, оно не в состоянии достичь удовлетворенности, потому что каким бы большим оно не было, оно не охватывает всего Универсума - это и порождает неудовлетворенность сознания.
> 
> *То есть что-либо осознавать можно только ограничившись, а ограничившись и осознавая не возможно полностью удовлетвориться.*


 Осознавать мы можем лишь то, к чему, иносказательно, Подключены посредством собственных своих сенсорных систем, сознания, – что вне его эффективной зоны – то ведь попросту «…Не существует», не фиксируется...

----------


## Unity

«…Отдельность» сознания от Породившей Его Окружающей Среды и явлений, процессов, предметов, вещей, в нём «…Отражающихся», им исследуемых, – всего лишь древняя, пагубная Иллюзия, Заблужденье, как по мне. Все мы, – органические, неотъемлемые частицы мира – и не ведаю, право, – какие «…Любомудры–мудрецы» в своё время возомнили, якобы мы почему-то «…Отделены» от мира, Природы, нашей «…Любящей Матери» и, одновременно, нашего, метафорически, «…Сурового Отца». «…Отделение» это, похоже, существует, наличествует всего лишь единственно в одном только месте, – собственном нашем уме – и больше Нигде. 
В качестве эксперимента, наглядно демонстрирующего абсурдность концепции отделения человеческого естества, сознания, от окружающей среды, Универсума, его Первоисточника, Творца, – попробуйте задержать дыхание иль «спрячьтесь» на время в гермокамере – «…Отделите» себя от окружающей нас незримо атмосферы и среды, – и Вы, при всём уважении, Мистер, погибните в считанные мгновенья. «…Отделите» себя посредством вакуума иль, напротив, мощной термоизоляции, от окружающей среды, – и Вы, опять-таки, погибните – от перегрева своих механистических телесных плат, естественным образом нагревающихся в процессе своего функционирования (как и все прочие электронные компоненты любых сущих технологий) систем, так как ничто не будет отводить от Вас, Робота, Киборга, Андроида, тепло, – ваша система перегреется и выйдет из строя – ввиду противоестественной попытки обрести «…Отдельность». «…Отделите» себя от информации, поступающей на анализ нашей системе управления, нашей механистической душе, с Внешнего Мира, окружающей нас отовсюду, разрушив свои барабанные перепонки, глаза, соответствующие зоны головного мозга, ответственные за фиксацию температур, тактильных, кинестетических ощущений и чувств, – и Вы окажетесь, иносказательно, в сенсорном сумраке – и, скорее всего, вскоре погибнете медленной, ужасающей, безрадостной смертью, будучи заключёнными в чувственной пустоте, что усыпит и погубит Ваш рассудок...  
Сознание, – это процесс on-line восприятия входящей/внутренней информации, данных, Переменных... Страдания возникают, прежде всего, вследствие Перегрузки Сознания Однообразной Информацией, навевающей скуку, порождающей (в силу функционирования специализированных программ, призванных беспрестанно «…Мотивировать» & «…Вдохновлять» нас к движению, постоянному видоизменению своих координат в окружающем нас пространстве) Боль. Unity, к примеру, Больно и Противно жить, потому, что аз, иносказательно, «…Засиделась на месте» и превыше всего на свете боюсь сделать шаг За Порог, сбежав из дома, начав, метафорически, новую жизнь «…С чистого листа»... Всё закономерно, ничто не случайно. Аз уже очень давно схожу с ума, – и не ведаю – как всё это прекратить, себя не разрушая. Лишь только смерть видится единственным средством прекратить, наконец, свою боль, свой Кошмар. Причина и следствие...  



> Вот такой парадокс - пока мы ничего не рисовали на бесконечном листе, мы не имели вообще никаких зацепок-объектов. Это безмолвие абсолюта - нам нечем манипулировать. Это абсолютная бесконечная полнота мира - невыразимая вследствие отсутсвия каких-либо выражающих ее объектов. Как только мы решим выразить что-либо - начнем рисовать на листе разные фигурки - ты построим некоторую систему, но эта система будет ограниченной, можно рисовать что угодно, как угодно, перерисовывать, перемешивать - это есть множественность представлений - но ни одно представление, ни один отдельный объект рисунка не отражает всего Универсума. С другой стороны, только эти конечные объекты и обладают возможностью представлять бесконечную пустоту листа.


 Совершенно верно, мистер *Nord*, – покамест не существовало Машины, Исследующей Пространство, будучи запрограммированной во имя этой великой цели анимирующими её искусственное, механистическое, безжизненное естество программами, что, опираясь на феномен обратной связи, время от времени, строго по графику, функционированию таймера, инициируют Боль, избавиться от которой машина способна, лишь сознательно предприняв те или иные последовательности ей известных действий – Боли на безбрежных просторах Вселенной, по всей вероятности, Не Существовало Вовсе, – затем некое энное, нам неизвестное Зло невыясненного происхождения создало всех нас, создавая «…Мир» и страждущую на его просторах «…Жизнь»...

----------


## Unity

> *В принципе не возможно нарисовать рисунок, который бы обладал полнотой нетронутого чистого листа.* И поэтому Будда вообще не рассматривал вопросы устройства Вселенной - они не существенны. Возникла ли Вселенная в результате Большого взрыва, сотворил ли ее Бог, запустили ли ее Конструкторы - это ничего не решает, любое творение-рисунок все равно не достигнет всецелой удовлетворенности.


 Unity же, напротив, Именно постижение технических закономерностей, фундаментальных основ и основоположных принципов существования механистических систем т.н. «…Жизни» как раз и Видится Панацеей, – ключом к исцелению человечества в целом и индивидуумов в частности от страданий... 
Если разрушить в спинном мозге человека нервный центр, ответственный за саму «…Способность чувствовать, ощущать» импульсы Боли, – «h. sapiens» Никогда впредь более Не Испытает Боли – существуют даже определённые наследственные аномалии, инициирующие такой «…Порок», подобное состояние, – такие люди могут погрузить свою руку в кипяток либо сломать палец, целую конечность – Решительно Ничего при этом Не Почувствовав. Данный феномен, – ответ на вопрос «…Возможно ли выключить в системе под названием человеческое существо функцию, именующуюся “болью”»? 
Вот почему «…Вопросы устройства Вселенной» и, что важнее, самих нас и видятся мне Первостепенно-важными, – если только мы, коль уж все мы были рождены и Не Можем в силу наличия инстинкта «…Самосохранения» легко и безболезненно Уйти и даже порой желаем Жить – Ярко, Осмысленно & Безболезненно... Да, – бросьте в меня камень, мистер *Nord* – но аз наивная Идеалистка, – и предполагаю: поняв, Как мы устроены – Мы Сможем Больше не страдать, – Никогда – если только сами впредь того не пожелаем. 
Моё кредо: Наши Дикие Эмоции, – это Болезнь. Неумение их контролировать и подавлять, отключая их полностью и совершенно, достигая Безмятежности, – это Невежество. 
Когда-то, в ранние и Средние Века лишь единицы людей умели читать и писать, это было Привилегией Избранных, Элиты и Аристократии. В наши дни лишь избранные индивидуумы Умеют жить Без Боли, – поэтому – Пришло Время исправить, наконец, чудовищное это положение вещей. Очередная Фаза Эксперимента Начата, – и в грядущем Каждый сущий человек должен быть способен Выбирать: страдать ему – или нет, отключив свои эмоции, погрузившись в блаженство, ни у кого не спрашивая на то «…Разрешения». Когда-то образование было уделом избранных людей, – Теперь мы Должны Распространять Познания, пытаясь донести их Каждому. Жить можно без боли, – без депрессий, истерик, нервных срывов, трагедий и драм. Жить Так возможно, – если только мы исследуем, поймём – Как именно все мы устроены, как именно созданы, сконструированы и функционируют наши души, рассудки и тела. Но для этого, – стоит инвестировать в Науку, а не в бюджеты Министерств Обороны различных сверхдержав (какое детство, право). Веруя в «…Волшебность, мистичность & непостижимость» человеческой души, – все мы обречены Оставаться Варварами... В своё время люди даже не пытались исцелить Чуму, полагая её «…Карой божьей», – невдомёк им, наивным, было, что возбудитель Падучей – тот же наномеханизм, паразитирующий в системе большей машины, «h. sapiens»... Из чего следует, – Наука и беспрестанные, бесконечные исследования, развитие своих возможностей, раскрытие новых горизонтов своих познаний – это поведение людей новой эры, стремящихся к всеобщему благу как гарантии блага самих себя, – самообман же по поводу того, что мы «…И так» «…Разумны» – тогда как в действительности все мы, – невежды и глупцы – деструктивен, разрушителен, пагубен во все сущие времена... 



> Это описание - это тоже рисунок реальности. Все мои слова - также конечны и ограничены, бесмыслено в них искать прямого указания на Истиную Истину. Поэтому то у буддистов так популярна присказка про луну и палец, указывающий на луну.


 Аналогично, Мсье. ^_^ 
Символам, вербальным категориям, словам, принадлежащей любой сущей системе кодировки, шифрования и передачи данных, Неизбежно Присущи те или иные Искажения. Аз это прекрасно осознаю, – посему стараюсь быть Буквальной, не используя двусмысленных метафор, аллегорий, иносказаний. Аз говорю в точности То, что подразумеваю и думаю, – please, не пытайтесь как-либо Интерпретировать мои слова – в этом нет никакой необходимости, – ведь скрытого «…Подтекста» «…Между строк» Здесь нет.

----------


## Unity

> Так вот, Будда, поняв это, чисто технически сделал заключение, что от неудовлетворенности сознания можно избавиться только вместе с самим сознанием.


 «…Если только у Вас вдруг заболит голова, – в качестве средства Исцеления стоит её без промедления отсечь» – как поговаривал *N-сан*... ^_^ К славному, однако, выводу пришел наш милый Гаутама... При всём уважении, Сэр, – Будда Просто Сдался, опустил руки, разуверился в себе, в своих способностях, возможностях, познаниях, силах, – не располагая, в силу Принадлежности своему историческому периоду, современным научным инструментарием, сокровищницей научных знаний и современными информационными технологиями... 
Понимаю Его, бедняжку, осознаю Его страдание, Его интеллектуальную боль... ^_^ Прошли тысячи лет, – но человечество, кажется, так и практически и не сдвинулось с мёртвой точки в плане «…Окончательного решения вопроса о Страдании»...  
Да, наверное, очень странно слышать подобные слова от потенциальной СУ, – но «…Я Верю В Жизнь» – и то, что она «…Может быть прекрасной, будь мы лишь достаточно разумными, дабы своевременно устранять причины своих страданий». Аз уродка, – родилась не в том теле и с ненавистным обликом – и аз терзаюсь всю свою сознательную жизнь, – но будь лишь наши технологии в сфере медицины достаточно развитыми, причины моих страданий могли бы быть устранены – что, между тем, Могло бы открыть мне путь к Новым Страданиям, – вполне допускаю эту возможность – тем не менее, и их, в принципе можно было бы со временем как-либо Преодолеть, – ибо это сражение с собственными своими проблемами, сложностями – сама Сущность Жизни. Эволюция, Обучение, Восхождение, Рост...
От «…Неудовлетворённости» сознания можно избавиться, беспрестанно Открывая для себя нечто новое, никогда не стоя на месте, – и позиция принца Сидхартхи кажется мне Пассивной (хотя сама аз, по сути, ещё хуже ^_^)... Он, похоже, Не Верил В Жизнь, – в саму ту возможность, что она может быть Лишенной Боли научными, техническими способами – ведь в те тёмные, мрачные, дремучие времена всё ещё не существовало современной индустрии знаний, – мало кто догадывался, что человек – всего лишь сложноустроенная машина, – а если даже и догадывался – то, увы, не мог этого сказать, – ибо самих Машин в качестве Аналогии, Образа Сравнения, попросту не существовало в сумрачные те времена... Люди не ведали самих себя... Да и сами мы, похоже, всё ещё не слишком далеко ушли от них... 



> никакого ЗДОРОВОГО (удовлетворенного) состояния души вообще нет. Это по буддизму.


 Рискну не согласиться с данным положением, Мистер, – ведь в жизни каждого сущего человеческого существа порой всё же бывают Моменты радости, проблески удовлетворённости – да, возможно, они и длятся всего лишь считанные мгновенья, – но они, технически – всего лишь ещё одно Состояние Системы Управления механистического нашего естества, – и при желании их можно Растянуть, умножить, – достигнув, таким образом, искомого всеми нами «…Здравия»... Помните тот забавный эксперимент с шимпанзе, в зоны удовольствия головного мозга коего были вживлены электроды, что при нажатии на клавишу инициировали «…Приступ наслаждения»?.. Пульт управления «…Счастьем» вручили самой подопытной, – и обезьянка вскоре Убила Себя, постоянно, Маниакально нажимая на эту клавишу вновь и вновь «…До потери пульса» – в буквальном смысле этих слов. 
Мы, люди, устроены чуть-чуть сложнее обезьян, – однако все мы – те же машины. Нет, аз не взываю вживлять всем сущим людям нейронный интерфейс для услады самих себя во избежание страданий, – аз всего лишь утверждаю, что вполне благополучное состояние своего естества Вполне Достижимо и без всяческих проводков в коре своего головного мозга, без всяческих клавиш, без алкоголя и наркотиков, без Лома и без грубых Рычагов... 
Мы можем быть Здоровыми, – все мы, наверное, Созданы именно Для Этого – главное, имхо, – это Исцелить Болезнь, Недуг – саму Способность Чувствовать & Ощущать Негативные Эмоции, Переживания, – по крайней мере, переживать их Столь Пагубно, Остро, как это ныне делаем мы...

----------


## Unity

Мой Вариант, – исследование устройства механистической нашей нервной системы, аппаратной основы нашей предположительной души – не её модификация, её upgrade, проводимый пренатально, в плановом порядке, – возможно, в будущем даже на генном уровне – но всего лишь Сознательное Обучение Правильного Использования априори наличествующего у всех нас «…Оборудования». Мы способны чувствовать, – и это наша Беда – вернее, правильнее сказать: Наша Неспособность сознательно управлять собственными своими эмоциями, наше Нежелание Учиться собой Управлять, – всё это и приводит нас к страданиям – отдельно взятых индивидуумов и человечество в целом... Измени мы данное положение дел, – «…Земля, наконец, Вновь станет Садом», как по мне – и это не софистика, не демагогия, – всё это Действительно Очень важно для меня – ведь я, и Вы, и все Мы, – «…Граждане Земли» – всем нам Здесь жить, – и некоторым из нас Небезразлично – как именно выглядит и коим именно является нас окружающий мир...  



> Однако я это состоянии неудовлетворенности не обозначаю как страдание. Само понятие "страдание" это опять же понятие, выработанное неким "рисунком" реальности - Универсум сам по себе никаких понятий не содержит. Негативная оценка неудовлетворенности как страдания - как и любая оценка вообще - не есть абсолютная, Универсальная оценка. Я воспринимаю неудовлетворенность как чисто техническую деталь, данность. Вам, Unity, это сложно понять потому что Ваше сознание очень долго - год за годом - было окружено стенами правил и оценок прочих людей. На проверку эти стены - иллюзия, Вы ведь прекрасно понимаете, что будь у Вас среднестатистическая внешность, половая ориентация и все такое прочее Ваша душа была бы ничуть не "здоровее", чем сейчас - она просто пребывала бы в других иллюзиях. Тут нет никакой принципиальной разницы - разница только в оценке. Ведь счастливым может быть и бедняк, пока думает, что у него все хорошо складывается, а несчастным может быть и богач, если он недоволен чем-то. И Вы могли бы быть счастливой без всяких внешних изменений, если бы Ваше окружение не вдалбливало бы Вам в голову, что с Вами что-то не так. А что с Вами "не так", кроме того, что Вы лишены части иллюзий тех людей, которые считают, что у них все "так"? С Вами что-то "не так" только в смысле того, что Вы не такие, как принято. Но эта общепринятось - она никуда не ведет.


 Вы правы, мистер *Nord*... 
Но... аз не знаю, как преодолеть свои стены в собственном своём сознании, разуме, душе... Андрогинная самоидентификация в качестве своего рода Средства Достижения Свободы от всех сущих, присущих социально-половым условностям, рамок, ограничений и норм, сделала меня Тем/Той, кем аз ныне есть... Аз не в силах измениться, – но и, Будучи Собой... даже не представляю – где именно возможно найти своё место в Этой жизни, – да и возможно ли это, необходимо ли это в принципе?.. 



> И дело даже на в том, что я пытаюсь всех нестрадальцев представить мразями - нет, речь не о том. Просто у каждого в голове свои "правильно" и "неправильно", и эти правила никакие не Универсальные - они с воспитанием пришли, опытом, давлением среды - чистое детское сознание обрастает этими подробностями - и вот перед нами "личность". В Вашем случае давление среды сформировало Ваше понятие Вашей неправильности - оно Вам кажется своим, личным пониманием, божественным, Конструкторской мыслью, а вот я вижу, что это печальное недоразумение, под которым нет и не было никогда ничего, кроме чужих таких же навеяных предпочтений. Вы временами сами задаетесь вопросом - а какое отношение это все имеет ко мне, как к душе, но привычка ставит Вас на место - да как я могу думать сама, мне же все говорят, что я неправильная!
> 
> Не все, конечно, но привычка на то и привычка, что все непривычное становится малозаметным.


 Разве «…Не подпадать под шаблоны, эталоны, нормы красоты», – будь они присущи мужчине или женщине в современном обществе – это Правильно?.. Подобная ведь особь буквально Обречена оставаться Одинокой, Невостребованной, – лишней на этой Земле, неугодной эволюционному процессу, выживанию сильнейших, Лучших с Лучших...

----------


## Unity

> Ваше сознание переполнено концептами и это внутреннее нагромождение неизбежно рухнет, потому что оно нежизнеспособно. Погребет ли оно Ваше человеческое существо под обломками или Вы наконец поймете, что эта груда хлама, давившего столько лет на Вас, ничего не стоит, не нужна Вам и никаким образом и не касается Вашей души - это зависит от Вас.
> 
> Вы свободны.


 Да... Действительно... Все мы Свободны, – известно ли нам об этом – или нет, – это уже иной вопрос... ^_^ 

Следственно, стоит всё же выбраться в Москву, Питер, Киев, Севастополь, - иль любой иной Город – воплотив, наконец, давнишнюю свою мечту о своём жилье, первой в своей жизни занятости, экстремальном body-modification’е, покрыв свою плоть Декоративными на сей раз шрамами, пирсингом, изысканными татуировками, кожей, цепями, чёрным латексом, раздвоив язык, украсив себя всяческими имплантами, – и стать, наконец, Собой в Полном Цвете, пугая людей на улице ярко-синими контактными линзами, бледным «…Вампирским» обликом, делая наш скучный, сумрачный и однообразный мир хотя бы чуточку Ярче?.. 
Как Вы считаете, – ведь мнение Некоторых очень важно для нас. 
N.B. Кто со мной, – покамест, в иной город, возможно, в будущем, и в Мир Иной?.. Компанией ведь всё же «…Выживать», стоит полагать, гораздо Легче и Приятней, – ведь начинать сиё мероприятие Одной... нереально-страшно – ведь нас, Таких, мечтающих сбежать из «…Дома», что подавно стал Чужим и в коем на одной жилплощади ютятся Незнакомцы, годами, по сути, даже не разговаривающие меж собой в силу отсутствия общих интересов, на Этом Форуме, по меньшей мере, Несколько... 



> буллщит. чего хорошего останется в жизни если убить в себе способность чувствовать и переживать?


 Чувствовать & ощущать Предельно-тёмные эмоции, подталкивающие нас к саморазрушению, Нацуки-сан, – именно это аз имела в виду тогда – для меня ведь не существует «…Оттенков эмоций», – для меня существует всего лишь Два Цвета, психика моя устроена крайне просто, словно у амёбы... Два режима, две градации... ^_^ 
Стоит таки, имхо, Убить в себе способность впадать в уныние, – ибо, воистину, ничего хорошего в этом нет – разве что, кроме «…Источника вдохновения» для начертания бесчисленных сатир на Инженеров, что создали всех нас... 



> хм...вопрос не ко мне, наверное- не сердитесь, что решил на него ответить: по-моему, способность чувствовать и переживать и привела нас на не очень веселый форум, нет? Большинство необдуманных решений связаны со способностью чувствовать. Прямое следствие этого- иррациональное поведение, что, как раз, и связанно с этой "способностью"- не та штука, которая делает жизнь лучше. 
> p.s. Я намеренно упустил иррациональное поведение из-за неспособности, или не развитости мышления.


 Вы совершенно правы, Мистер, – Способность чувствовать вкупе с Неспособностью управлять своими переживаниями повергает бесчисленное количество душ в сумрачные лабиринты, ловушки, капканы страдания... Именно на это аз намеревалась обратить внимание Всех Нас, Форумчан. 



> как бы там ни было, стабильно жить безэмоциональным роботом мне видится еще более унылым вариантом, чем страдать от (чего нибудь) и убиться изза этого


 Ты верен себе, N-сан, respect to U. ^_^ 
Коль уж жизнь «…Грамматон Клерика» из «…Эквилибриума» кажется Тебе «…Неправильной» (хотя это мой недостижимый Идеал), – как Тебе вариант с жизнью, в которой присутствует лишь чувственная нейтральность в качестве «…Эмоционального нуля “по умолчанию”» и прочим обширным спектром Положительных эмоций?.. Разве это было бы чем-то плохим, ужасным и неправильным, – жизнь Без депрессий, тоски и мелодрам?.. 



> Я не пытаюсь никого запутать ловким использованием слов и понятий. Я не вижу никакой "технической невозможности" лишить организм жизни - как раз таки сделать это весьма несложно, потому предположил, что под этой "невозможностью" Unity подразумевает сопротивление психики - но это не техническая сложность, а психологическая, и относится она к деятельности сознания. Технически же сложно лишить жизни неуязвимого человека, а не испытывающего страх смерти - вот это я и предлагаю не путать.


 Именно так, мистер *Nord*, – программа «…Самосохранения» сильна – множество раз прогуливаясь у края заброшенной высотки, с ужасом, трепетом представляя, что аз разбегаюсь, делаю шаг Прочь, в пустоту... но так ничего и не предпринимала... Алгоритм страха, – к сожалению иль, может быть, к счастью – крайне мощная суть, – первичная программа, директива №1, взломать кою нелегко...

----------


## Unity

> Самоубийство потому и не несет в большинстве случаев никакого "технического" смысла, потому что является обычной ошибкой зацикленного сознания. Решение прекратить свою жизнь связано не с попыткой решить проблему, а с попыткой отстраниться от этой проблемы. Точно так же Unity пытается выдать одно за другое: то есть усталость своей зацикленной психики за научный эксперимент. Я лично спокойно отношусь к смерти - мне доводилось делать выбор, и я пришел к нему не в состоянии аффекта, а в состоянии полного спокойствия. В тот момент я прекрасно все осознавал и был спокоен как никогда прежде да и позднее в своей жизни. Так вот, я отдаю себе отчет, что существуют очень смелые научные эксперименты, в которых на кону оказывается человеческая жизнь. Такие прецеденты были и есть -например, испытание новых лекарственных препаратов, летчики-испытатели и т.д. Но этот высокий риск базируется на тщательном предварительном исследовании, в противном случае - это не риск, а глупость. Впрочем, в случае Unity - это не глупость, это стремление избавиться от проблемы. Но она кое-что до сих пор не поняла.


 Но, право, почему «…Ошибкой»?.. Имхо, скорее, всего лишь ещё одним Вариантом действия, очередным Выбором, совершенным нашей Системой Управления. Если собственный свой облик выступает препятствием к здравой, яркой, приятной жизни, – не лучше ли, в таком случае, разрушить себя, избавив себя от массы, моря, бездны бессмысленных страданий, что, словно тень, преследовали бы меня, реши аз всё-таки зачем-то продолжить свою жизнь, своё Здесь пребыванье?.. Лишь прекрасные люди могут прожить Совершенную, Идеалистическую жизнь имхо, – а не всяческие фрики в underground’е, like me... Налицо конфликт программ Внутри, сбивающий с толку систему управления, стопорящий развитие всей системы:
|– Первичный драйвер и инстинкт: «…Ты машина, созданная кем-то или Чем-то с тебе неведомой целью, помещённая зачем-то в эту агрессивную среду, запрограммированная “…Быть неспособной свести счёты с жизнью”, следственно, вынужденная зачем-то и впредь, терзаясь Вопросами, продолжать свою Здесь жизнь»...  
|–– Вторичный приложение, установка, программа иль, если угодно, убеждение: «…Лишь прекрасные люди могут прожить По-настоящему Осмысленную жизнь». 
Вычисление, итог... Как следствие, – сбой: конфликт взаимоисключающих программ – «…Выжить» & «…Уйти, погибнуть», освободив место для иных, Достойных человеческих существ. «…Мы Не прекрасны и не идеалистичны». Ошибка исполнения программы «…Правильной, достойной жизни»... Естественно, разум... «…Перегревается» последние восемь-десять лет... Аз понимаю, что бесполезна для общества, мира, Эволюции, жизнь, – следственно, возникает вопрос: – «…А чего, ради, собственно, и впредь оставаться Здесь, в этом странном, неприятном Месте – коль мы изначально, априори не соответствуем важным Здесь параметрам»?  
Сущность уродливой, инстинктивной программы «…Выжить» противоречит Рациональному пониманию: смысла в выживании дефективных созданий нет, их появление, – ошибка – кою стоит Исправлять... Две программы: «…Попытаться постичь, что есть Жизнь» & «…Жизнь калек, уродцев, не имеет смысла, посему должна быть завершена всеобщего блага ради»... Обе программы чертовски-сильны... Сознательный разум противостоит Инстинкту; авторское программное обеспечение, – изначальным драйверам... Это Война В Себе, это Война С Собой...



> Но это все равно что примерять на себя другое платье в надежде стать другим человеком. Я об этом уже множество раз говорил и с разных сторон. Структура реальности такова, что все процессы в конечном счете завязаны на сознание человека, именно сознание человека формирует его состояние, потому то и бесполезно менять платья (облик, планету...) - необходимо менять себя. Внешнее несомненно налагает свой отпечаток на сознание, но если воспринимать человека как продукт исключительно внешнего воздействия, тогда не имеет смысла вообще говорить о его состоянии - оно детерминировано полностью извне. Так происходит действительно со многими людьми - безотчетное следование импульсам среды "водит" их по жизни, но это не единственный вариант существования.


 Да, аз, – аномальное, извращённое созданье – но трансвеститизм мне Чужд. Каждой форме, типу, комплекции тела надлежит своя одежда, переодевания, – абсурдны и бессмысленны, имхо – ведь От Себя не убежать. Аз всего лишь констатирую факт, – будь у меня иная «…Маска», иной «…Манекен», другой, отличный «…Аватар» – аз бы воспринимала себя в принципиальном ином ключе, – и, наверное, меня бы Сейчас Здесь не было.  
Unity всё же убеждена, что и Внешнее также играет крайне важную и значительную роль в регуляции состояния нашего сознания, – приуменьшать и недооценивать кою Не Стоит. 
Изменять планету, – и самих себя – изменяя Всё параллельно и синхронно, – вот ключ к гармонии, имхо...

----------


## Unity

> Верно то, что человеческое сознание обусловлено. Это наиболее полно отражено буддийским термином "Карма", хотя этот термин обозначает понятие значительно более широкое, чем тот контекст, в котором сейчас мы ведем речь.
> 
> Все это крайне просто проиллюстрировать. Давайте просто представим, что Unity родилась абсолютно нормальным человеком - что это меняет для ее сознания? Только то, что она всю жизнь прожила бы в неведении тех проблем, что с ней наличиствуют сейчас. Возможно, именно она была бы злейшим врагом какой-нибудь другой девочки с нестандартной внешностью - унижала бы и всячески способствовала бы ее психическому расстройству. Это все очень даже запросто укладывается в то, что сама Unity наблюдает и говорит - человек обусловлен своей обстановкой. И эта смена ролей - это как раз именно то, что и следует ожидать от "нормализованной" Unity.
> 
> А теперь самое интересное! Unity свое исследование декларирует как поиск истины с целью обрести эту нормализованну жизнь - то есть попросту впасть в новое ограниченное видение и превратиться из "жертвы" в "палача". Круг замыкается.
> 
> Конечно, есть и немного другой вариант: она стала бы каким-нибудь другим человеком, сидела бы с каким-нибудь непритязательным ником - например, Nord - на форуме и говорила бы какие-то непонятные вещи про взаимосвязь и сознание и разные возможности какой-нибудь девочке с ником, например, Unity. Но это уже совсем запутаться можно - кто кому и что тут в конечном счете говорит?
> 
> Но это и есть реальность.
> ...


 Аз изумлена, потрясена, сокрушена... 
Стало быть, предумышленная смерть, с Вашей точки зрения, – не способ Постичь Больше о собственной своей предположительной душе – но всего лишь попытка, иносказательно, «…Катапультироваться», покинув терпящий бедствие, горящий, стремительно теряющий высоту аппарат, «аватар», тело, плоть, наружность, будучи неуверенной в своей, метафорически, способности «…Посадить повреждённую машину», отремонтировать её и продолжить свой, метафорически, Полёт?.. 
Но... я не шутила: все представленные мной Вопросы таки Действительно интересуют меня много лет, – и, вкупе с нежеланием жить, вечно прячась от иных людей, ограничивая тем самым опыт своей «…Жизни», мне показалось Весьма Удачной Идеей «…И сбежать, отринув, быть может, ненавистную плоть, и исследовать иные, предположительные, гадательные, мыслимые, гипотетические уровни Мироздания», если только они существуют вообще... Двух зайцев, – одним выстрелом... ^_^ 
Вы же намекнули, что это, – возможно, не наилучший вариант. Но какова Альтернатива?.. Я не вижу её... Аз, наверное, слепа...



> Мне странно видеть, как Юнити делает проекцию своих желаний\комплексов\всего остального негативного, отстраняя это все от своего сознания и приписывая оное некой "душе". Кажется, что он\она понимает негативизм поступков\суждений\всего остального, при этом не хочет видеть их частью себя и пытается закрепить это за термином чисто безотносительным-"душа". Как будто это совершенно постороннее по отношению к нему\ней.
> Или Я неверно понял т.к. не читал всю историю, а ограничился ответами на мои вопросы.


 Да, аз действительно очень часто использую в своих вычисления вербальный символ, категорию «…Душа», – однако семантика данной «…Идеограммы» в моей её интерпретации Далека от «…Атмы», «…Дживы», «…Нэфеш», «…Духа» & «…Души» в коих-то религиозных, мистических, эзотерических смыслах, теориях, предположениях, домыслах, гипотезах, практиках. 
«…Душа» для меня, – Всегда & Только Всегда – всего лишь АСУ, – Автономная Система Управления – и эта сущность, несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, Всё Же присутствует, установлена, функционирует в нас на протяжении всей нашей известной нам «…Жизни». Это «…Душа» в моём понимании значения этого слова, – автономная самоуправляемая саморазвивающаяся машина, сердце, центр и ядро механистического нашего естества – на поверку вполне могущая оказаться «…Смертной», изготовленной из некого недолговечного материала, вещества, имеющей свои, конечной ёмкости аккумуляторы, источники энергии для своего функционирования...
Вот почему смерть и видится мне прекрасной возможностью провести эксперимент с целью Познать Себя в большей степени...

----------


## Unity

Эзотерику и религию аз, – равно как и неразрывно-связанные с ней концепции «…Духовности» («…Патриотизм, – последнее прибежище злодеев» – по аналогии, имхо, – «…Духовность – щит Подозрительных Людей, Зачем-то ею увлекающихся, не ведающих, по сути, о Чём именно, о каком-таком энном качестве ведут они речь»?..) – Отрицаю напрочь и не принимаю их во внимание принципиально. Не существует для меня тех качеств и систем, существование коих Не Доказано Опытным Путём. Узнать же о том, существует ли у нас, людей, «…Душа», – и в механистическом, техническом, и мистическом смыслах, все мы таки, как ни крути, в действительности сможем лишь после своей Смерти, – не раньше, не иначе, к сожалению, увы... 
N.B. Религия и Наука, – в действительности повествуют об одном различными словами и в несхожих стилях, как по мне... И всё это стоит Познать, стоит Исследовать, постичь, уразуметь, наконец, понять...  



> Вопрос о взаимодействии реальности и сознания, действительно, очень сложный. И выводов об этом взаимодействии можно сделать больше, чем о многих других взаимодействиях. Если реальность меняет мысли, то человек становится "дифференцированным пузырьком, реагирующим на раздражение": Яркий свет, холод, прикосновение. Т.е. изменяет свои свойства под влиянием среды- бихейвиоризм. Синоним глупости, неуверенности, неспособности что-то сделать без участия среды. Некоторые предпочитают употреблять слово "действительность, вместо "реальности"- реальность субъективна, действительность- постоянна, одинакова для всех, не взирая на ее восприятие, что и отличает ее от реальности.
> С другой стороны, если сознание меняет реальность, то выходит, что человек не может объективно воспринять среду, так как среда УЖЕ находится в сознании, и постоянно изменяется под действием себя же.


 Остановимся всё же покамест на «…Золотой середине», – ибо именно синтез крайних суждений, как по мне, и является наиболее близким к Истине. По сути, – мы машины, посредством обратной связи управляемые именно Средой – однако самим нам решать: как именно реагировать на те или иные «…Вызовы» реальности... Мы можем уйти от лесного пожара иль войны, – и мы можем броситься в Огонь... Мы можем Всё, – что посчитаем Желанным, что лишь нам покажется Нужным и Необходимым... 
Мы, – машины – тем не менее, мы в значительной степени Свободны, как выше уж не раз отмечал мистер *Nord*...  



> ага, щаз. смерть тела - просто смерть тела. это избавит от необходимости следить за ним и беспокоиться о выживании, заберёт все возможности им предоставляемые, но очень маловероятно что изменит всё остальное.
> хотя это всего лишь мои представления и хрен знает как там на самом деле.


 Да, мы в действительности Не Знаем Правды, angel, – вот почему наш Эксперимент никогда не казался мне чем-то «…Преступными & Неправильным». Мы не ведаем Истины, – но жаждем её всё-таки постигнуть – даже если «…Незаконно» по меркам Универсума... СУ, – наш Инструмент Познания... 
Кто мы есть? Где мы есть? Кем и для чего были созданы?.. Некоторым из нас необходимо Знать Ответы, разыскав их любой ценой, – и уж После Этого предаваться развлечениям земного бытия – а не наоборот...



> по моему, всё это разведение тут многостраничной философии - всего лишь попытка оправдать собственный су, ну и способ развлечения, и ничто из того что тут пишется, не повлияет на решения


 Всё верно, корректно, правильно, N-сан, – U. пытается Оправдать собственный свой уход – ведь Оправдать Дальнейшее своё «…Существование» в качестве «…Растения», заживо гниющего в своём склепе-гробу аз не желаю, не могу. Дома, – reload отношений – мол, живи хикки сколь угодно, – главное – не уходи... Но «…Жить» в качестве домашнего животного, – Бесчестье, бессмыслица, нонсенс... Вот почему аз всё же стойко предпочитаю СУ «…Жизни» социально-дефективного создания, недочеловека, унтерменша... Нет смысла оправдывать себя, – нет оправданий Происходящему, нет...

----------


## pulsewave

> «…Если только у Вас вдруг заболит голова, – в качестве средства Исцеления стоит её без промедления отсечь» – как поговаривал *N-сан*...


 не поговаривал



> Коль уж жизнь «…Грамматон Клерика» из «…Эквилибриума» кажется Тебе «…Неправильной» (хотя это мой недостижимый Идеал), – как Тебе вариант с жизнью, в которой присутствует лишь чувственная нейтральность в качестве «…Эмоционального нуля “по умолчанию”» и прочим обширным спектром Положительных эмоций?.. Разве это было бы чем-то плохим, ужасным и неправильным, – жизнь Без депрессий, тоски и мелодрам?..


 ответ принят



> Кто со мной, – покамест, в иной город, возможно, в будущем, и в Мир Иной?.. Компанией ведь всё же «…Выживать», стоит полагать, гораздо Легче и Приятней, – ведь начинать сиё мероприятие Одной... нереально-страшно – ведь нас, Таких, мечтающих сбежать из «…Дома», что подавно стал Чужим и в коем на одной жилплощади ютятся Незнакомцы, годами, по сути, даже не разговаривающие меж собой в силу отсутствия общих интересов, на Этом Форуме, по меньшей мере, Несколько...


 опять считаем заинтересованных? стоило бы в отдельную тему вынести, тут среди тонн флуда никто это не заметит

----------


## Nord

Unity, так в чем Ваша позиция? То Вы жизнь считаете насквозь механистичной, ничего не значащей системой функционирования биоавтоматов, то говорите: 




> как, например, Не Почитать собственную свою «…Жизнь»


 А что Вы в таком случае почитаете в жизни?

Проблема на самом деле не в жизни, потому что Вы еще не добрались даже до каких-то определенных результатов в своих размышлениях о ней - Ваша модель жизни содержит противоречие и бессмыслено тут говорить о жизни, пока это противоречие не будет разрешено.

Между тем, именно это противоречие, заводящее Ваше сознание в тупик, и является причиной истощения Ваших душевных сил и, собственно, в конечном итоге - Вашим интересом к суициду. Это к вопросу: почему самоубийство в своем большинстве - результат ошибки.

Все "открытие" буддизма состоит в довольно таки простой вещи: сознание полностью обусловлено. Все практики буддизма в конечном счете так же заключаются в достижении простой цели - в осознании этого факта. В некотором роде это близко Вашему пониманию мира как механической системы, но Вы сами не до конца осознаете свои идеи. Это происходит из-за мощной сцепки Вашего сознания с восприятием себя как существа, не соответсвующего каким-то нормам. Но соответсвие/несоответсвие нормам не имеет никакого значения в глобальном смысле. Оно - это соответсвие/несоответсвие - не придает никакого смысла существованию вообще. 

Важно понять, что любые условия - "хорошие" или "плохие" - они обуславливают сознание, создают ту или иную личность. НО ГДЕ ЖЕ ТОГДА ИМЕННО ВЫ В ЭТОЙ ЛИЧНОСТИ? Что есть Вы сами по себе - без этого наслоения обстоятельств?

Вот я, например - у меня своя частная жизнь, свои приоритеты, свои предпочтения. Все это я не принес откуда-то извне, даже то, что считается врожденным - это все тоже я унаследовал по цепочки генетической связи. Что тут лично моего? Что я такое вообще есть? Получается, что я - это просто результат стечения обстоятельств. Я предвижу возражение: а как же собственное осмысление жизни, фактов? А всё так же - ведь и сами инструменты осмысления, продуцирования идей - они так же приобретаются через обучение. Оставьте ребенка без внимания - и он сможет сформировать только весьма примитивные инструменты осмысления, никакого Эйнштейна из него не выйдет.

Что из этого следует? Из этого следует, что как положительные реакции сознания, так и отрицательные - это всего лишь реакции сложного комплекса сложившихся обстоятельств. Разумеется, Вы можете полностью следовать им - дело Ваше. Так в общем-то и живет большинство людей, принимая именно свои убеждения - за правильные убеждения, именно свои предпочтения - за правильные предпочтения, именно свои страхи - за обоснованные. Но в таком случае задавать вопросы о глобальном смысле этих личных особенностей - бессмысленно. Совершенно очевидно, что Ваш ограниченный опыт полностью оправдывает Ваши реакции - по другому и быть не может. Если Вам страшно - не важно, что кому-то другому это кажется ерундой - Вам-то страшно. Если Вам хорошо - не важно, что кто-то другой ничего особенного в этом не находит - Вам-то все равно хорошо.

Это логично. И то, что Вы, Unity, можете убить себя - это тоже логично. Даже чудо преображения уже едва ли поможет Вам - Вы это и сами понимаете, потому что Ваше сознание уже сложилось, обусловилось Вашим негативным жизненным опытом, и Вы будете тащить этот груз уже независимо от того, какие обстоятельства возникнут дальше.

Или не будете. Жизненные обстоятельства слагают личность, но понимая это, Вы становитесь больше, чем собственная личность. Чувства и эмоции, предпочтения и антипатии никуда при этом не исчезают - Вы всё так же участвуете в них, но теперь Вы вольны замечать их и управлять ими. Для этого не нужны какие-то условия - новая внешность, новая жизнь - все эти условия просто по-другому сформируют сознание, но это не главное. Главное в сознании - осознание изменчивости сознания, зависимости от внешнего и понимание, что сознанием можно управлять.

То, что буддизм называет просветлением.

Само по себе это осознание открывает новый вопрос: а зачем вообще эта самая личность? Тот самый Гаутама, которого Вам "жаль, бедненького" (да, я подтруниваю : ) решил в пользу Нирваны - состояния, когда личность стирается вовсе. Разницы большой нет - царевич ты, или бродяга - обстоятельства колеблются, сознание увязает в них - зачем в этом вообще участвовать?

Но здесь у меня свое мнение - я полагаю бытиё не процессом, ограниченным временем, не чьим бы то ни было волеизъявлением, а неотъемлемым свойством Ничто. Просто по другому не может быть - вот и всё. Не сходится логика по другому. И стирание личности - оно ничего не меняет. Поэтому и смерть я воспринимаю абсолютно спокойно. Страх перед смертью - это страх личности, которая боится своего распада, но сама личность - это изменчивая система, возникает и разрушается - это так и должно быть, а то, что действительно неизменно - оно никуда и не исчезает, а меняет представление. Примерно так же, как мы не можем что-либо уничтожить - мы просто преобразуем его, ведь даже аннигилируя вещество не исчезает - оно становится энергией. 

Что Вам делать со своей личностью - решать Вам. Тупик, в котором находится Ваша личность, является ограничением Вашей личности, а не бытия. Личность - это не данная от Конструктора раз и навсегда программа - это динамически меняющаяся система. То, что Вы воспринимаете как непреложное - на самом-то деле всего лишь вариант. Вы можете менять себя как пожелаете.

----------


## Unity

*N.B. Всего лишь Теория, попытка понять, – чего ради в действительности создан и функционирует известный нам «…Мир» и сами мы на его просторах... Далеко не оригинальная, стоит отметить, – звучавшая уже не раз в различных источниках – но всё же, – освещу её ещё раз – своими словами... ^_^*

– Наверное, существуют, по крайней мере, две различных, принципиально-несхожих меж собой категории человеческих существ... – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по залитым пламенем-заревом сотен многокрасочных огней вечерним улицам, проспектам-авеню своего «…Родного» Города, отмечающего в этот день свой 614-й юбилей от Дня своего Основания. – Те, что способны без страха и сомненья жить среди иных людей, функционируя в качестве примерной социальной единицы, – и те, что, увы, как и мы, в силу наличья страхов, комплексов, тех или иных психологических проблем, своего рода вредоносных программ в операционной системе своей хрупкой, глупой, инфантильной, недоразвитой души вынуждены без конца скрываться от иных людей, проклиная отчаянно собственное своё отражение в любой сущей зеркальной поверхности, каждый сущий день до самой своей смерти упуская свою «…Жизнь», преступно прожигая своё время понапрасну, пуская на ветер свои перспективы и возможности, осознавая прекрасно при этом, что это, скорее всего, неправильно, тем не менее, увы, к сожалению, неспособных что-либо предпринять, дабы исправить это положение, что-либо поделав с собой... – Внезапно Mind остановилась, замерла: – Лишь оглянись вокруг, о, Soul...  
Mind стала, застыла на улице, внезапно картинно-театральным жестом вскинув руки в стороны, хищно, игриво, безмолвно наблюдая за тем, как десятки прохожих, бросая опасливые, изумлённые, преисполненные неодобреньем взгляды, словно бы Воды удивительнейшей, прекрасной, тысячегранно-столикой Живой Реки огибают её, словно камень, словно бы Скалу, рискнувшую, осмелившуюся возвыситься среди Потока, эгоцентрически, самоуверенно противопоставляя себя Ему, – более не опасаясь мести, утратив прежний, порядочно надоевший душе страх, сомненья, опасенья, веруя в Свою Силу, веруя в Свою Правоту. 
– Тысячи прохожих окружают нас, Soul, – задумчиво молвила Mind, лаская взглядом свою знакомку, пугливо пристроившуюся у неё за спиной, – бесчисленное количество Незнакомцев, коих мы, возможно, видим в первый и последний раз, огромное множество бессистемно, хаотически перемещающихся людей, ведомых своими программами машин... Но лишь задумайся на мгновение, Soul, – прежде Всего Этого Здесь не было, ещё пару тысяч лет тому назад на Этом Месте была всего лишь каменистая пустошь, иль, может быть, лес... «…Отмотав время» назад ещё в большей степени, мы узрим Здесь лишь каменистую, первозданную пустошь Полигона, подлинное его лицо... Мёртвая Пустыня, безграничная плоскость, подло и коварно замкнутая на самой себе посредством уникальной формы сферы... Как видишь, – многое изменилось с тех пор – Нечто укомплектовало Полигон бесчисленным количеством сервисных систем, инженерных сетей, состоящих с бесчисленного количества определённым образом взаимодействующих меж собой машин, воистину грандиозной инфраструктурой, преобразующей лучистую, фотонную энергию первичного источника, термоядерной электростанции под названием «…Солнце», в конечную электроэнергию, питающей совершенные электрические машины наших тел, наших двигателей, движителей-мышц, наших сердец, наших рассудков, наших душ, – если только данный элемент нашей конструкции, бездушная, механистическая, электронная Система Управления, вообще в принципе является Долговечной, Съёмной, системой многоразового использования, а не всего лишь одноразовым проектом... Электричество, беспрестанные флуктуации его потоков, – вот и вся наша «…Душа», о, Soul – сложноустроенный механизм, вычислительная машина, созданная Чем-то Высшим во имя беспрестанной обработки входящих данных, используемых базовой программой «…Выжить» и «…Разыскать себе “…Смысл”, отыскав себе то или иное развлеченье» для достижения своей изначальной, исконной Цели, назначенной всем нам Создателями... Между тем, возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: зачем Им было необходимо, дабы все мы функционировали именно в соответствии с данной программой?.. Пришло время попытаться постичь Их мотивы, ужасающие те Причины, Следствием коих стало именно То & Такое программное обеспечение, кое ныне установлено На Нас...

----------


## Unity

– Ты хочешь раскрыть карты Сегодня?.. – опасливо молвила Soul, озираясь по сторонам. – Думаешь, это удачная идея?.. 
– Мы шли к постижению потенциально-возможных Смыслов устройства наблюдаемой нами «…Системы» много лет, – тихо молвила Mind. – Пришла пора вслух высказать то, о чём мы прежде лишь Подозревали... 
– Тем не менее, всё это... может показаться слишком невероятным... – Soul испуганно глядела в глаза своей знакомки, – и в них читалась лишь холодная решительность – поделится одной из самых ужасающих своих гипотез и «…Открытий», кои лишь когда-либо доводилось совершать глупой мечтательнице Mind, упрямо намеревающейся постичь и суметь объяснить Смысл существования самой себя, иных окружающих её Систем.  
– Судить не нам, лишь иные души вправе делать свои выводы... Оглянись вокруг... Понимание хронологии может оказаться важным в формировании цельной картинки нашего повествования. Прежде Здесь, в этом мрачном, злобном, тёмном Месте не было древ, не было «людей», не было растений, позвоночных, насекомых, рыб, рептилий & птиц, – Полигон был идеальной, девственно-чистой «…Строительной Площадкой»... 
– И затем пришли Они... – усмехнулась Soul, двигаясь вперёд, вливаясь в сумрачный, печальный, траурный марш «людей», увлекая свою знакомку за собой: – Пойдём же, Mind, не стоит задерживать Поток, не стоит привносить очередной Сбой в ладное прежде функционирование Системы...  
Mind, поколебавшись мгновенье, беззвучно двинулась вслед за своей визави.
– Да, – затем Нечто, назовём условно Демиургами эту злую Силу, преобразовало мёртвый прежде Полигон... Наномеханизмы водорослей преобразовали атмосферу, орды иных механистических их собратьев, почвообразующих бактерий, тех же наномашин по сути своей, оснащённых примитивной программой «…Размножаться» и «…Способствовать эрозии почв» на протяжении многих веков создали первичный грунт, основу экспансии машин-растений, устройств, оснащённых зелёными «солнечными батареями», обогащающих первобытный воздух оксигеном, служа основой питания ещё более сложных машин, «животных», якобы «…Произвольно возникших самих по себе из ниоткуда» посредством «…Чистой случайности»... Затем при столь таинственных обстоятельствах на Земле возник Человек, – венец ново-созданной экосистемы, Ключевой Объект Эксперимента нам, убогим, непостижимых Сил... 
– Аха, а прежде был предположительный Большой Взрыв, рождение Млечного Пути, Первое Поколение Звёзд, их гибель, рождение Звёзд Второго Поколения, – нашего Солнца среди них... – рассмеялась Soul. – Да знает любой ребёнок, – даже столь недоразвитый, как ты – и что с того?..
– И тебе не кажется всё это параноидально-подозрительным?.. – усмехнулась Mind.
– Ты о чём?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– О том, – Что и зачем, с какой именно целью «…Вбухало» бесчисленное количество энергии в создание Этого Всего?.. 
– Полагаешь, – мы достаточно компетентны, дабы судить о том, что видим над собой этой звёздной ночью?.. – изумилась Soul. – Мы ведь даже всё ещё не смогли постичь, – в чём смысл, сущность, смысл существования нас самих – не говоря уж о предназначении нашего вида, класса машин, нашей Земли, нашего Солнца... Мы, – невежды, Mind – и ты всего лишь вновь напоминаешь об этом в сей сумрачный час... 
– Аз всего лишь пыталась намекнуть: Никто бы не стал создавать «естественные» термоядерные реакторы солнц, миры, их населяющих машин, – если бы только Им не преследовалась некая энная Цель, Грандиозный Замысел, колоссальное капиталовложение... Никто бы не стал Инвестировать в Этот проект силы, время, энергию, творческий потенциал, – возьмём для начала Землю – если бы только не рассчитывал получить с него Прибыль... Никто бы не стал разрабатывать, программировать и создавать нас, машин, – не руководствуйся эта Злая Сила некой мрачной Целью... Никто бы не стал делать что-либо вообще, – не сули ему это некой определённой выгоды... Теперь звучит основной наш вопрос, родившийся много лет назад: – Какова польза нашим Творцам оттого, что существуем мы?.. Кому и Почему выгодно, чтобы функционировали мы, чтобы все мы Здесь «…Жили»?..
– Теперь ты попытаешься собрать все элементы паззла воедино?.. – мрачно молвила Soul. – Теперь ты попытаешься раскрыть чудовищную сущность созидания «…Мира» «людей-машин»?..
– Мы жили Вне этого мира на протяжении многих премногих лет... Мы наблюдали, мы анализировали, мы были ведомыми своими Вопросами...

----------


## Unity

– Тем не менее, результаты наших «исследований» ужасающи... – тревожно молвила Soul. – Стоит ли их вообще когда-либо освещать?.. 
– Что ж, в таком случае, назовём изначально повествование наше вымыслом, сказкой, иллюзией, бредом, кошмарным сном, галлюцинацией, плодом безумия, дитём делирия... – усмехнулась Mind уголками уст. – Главное, – не упаковка – основное, – Суть...
Soul бесшумно выпорхнула из живого потока и молча присела на лавочку, любуясь Сценой, где как раз вживую выступала группа «Nikita»:
– И суть эта такова, что известный нам «…Мир», – всего лишь Структура, созданная злонамеренными машинами, что многократно Выше и Древнее нас, с Целью, настолько ужасной, насколько и невероятной, саму возможность допустить реальность коей – удар для любого мыслящего рассудка, потрясение, выбивающее почву из-под ног и в корне изменяющее наше представление о природе мира и роли в нём отдельно избранных людей...
Mind тихо присела рядом:
– Как знать, быть может, представление о сущности известной нам «…Яви», – в действительности Ложны – и вера «…Истинность» их подкрепляется лишь единственно параллельной & синхронной «…Верой» в них миллиардов индивидуумов?.. Но кто сказал, что Большинство не может заблуждаться, – и познания наши о сущности Мирозданья, Природы Земли и нас самих – совершенны и верны?.. 
– Право, саму эту возможность крайне сложно допустить... – устало выдохнула Soul. – «…Зачем существует известный нам мир, – и сами мы – в качестве одной из его мельчайших деталей»?.. Существует Вопрос, – следственно, должен существовать и Ответ на него – решила ты, – и даже более того – создания, уже, on-line располагающие данными Познаниями, данной информацией – мистические и таинственные Устроители Всей Системы, Операторы, следящие за исправным функционированием всего комплекса после ввода его в эксплуатацию... 
– Быть всего лишь жалким «…Мясом», взращиваемым на этом колоссальном Заводе, Ферме, – мне не хотелось никогда – аз не просила «…Дара бытия» у своих Конструкторов, – и уж коль Они таки создали меня – Будут Проблемы. Масса сложностей и, Главное, Вопросов, – и тот «номер» со словами «…Ты ребёнку, станешь взрослой, вот тогда»... – с нами не пройдёт. 
– Готова убить любого, обладающего информацией, За очередной фрагмент познаний, могущего помочь составить цельную картинку, «…Модель Системы», стремясь выполнить свой quest, – постичь сущность и смысл создания самой себя, иных людей, мира, в коем, словно бы в тюрьме, заключены все мы – и так далее?.. – с тенью вымученной усмешки вздохнула Soul. 
– Готова на всё, – лишь бы только постичь, наконец, Правду относительно создания всех нас, относительно Инкубаториев, взращивающих души, относительно наших Программистов, относительно систем «…Миров»... Мы должны Познать, – коль уж мы наличествуем, существуем – ничто меньшее не может быть признанным важным... 
– Прошу тебя, на мгновение позабудь о Поиске «страшной» Правды, – расслабься – оглянись вокруг, – мы всё-таки на грандиозном Праздновании Дня Города... Ни с чем несравнимый, классически-осенний аромат дыма-души сожженных листьев, массово предаваемых пламени в погребальных кострах частного сектора; бесподобные, несравненные, столь несхожие меж собой шлейфы ароматов и духов, что незримой зеницам фатой развеваются на ветру вслед за невероятными, фантастическими «…Ангелами»; жуткий, удушливых запах этанола, бензина, чьих-то мерзких, горьких, терпких сигарет... – прошептала Soul, изумлённо осматриваясь по сторонам, впервые за много месяцев выбравшись за стены своего пристанища, сумрачного убежища, «…Бункера» и приюта от иных людей. – Многоголосный, призрачный шепот сотен уст, доносящийся со всех сторон, грохот сцены, чарующие звуки музыки... Ветер, играющий волосами, ветвями древ, клубами дыма сигарет и многими сотнями шаров... Разноцветное пламя, ритмично ослепляющее наши привыкшие ко тьме глаза, словно бы заключённое в клетку Солнце, сотни прожекторов вокруг, сотни зловещих змеиных глаз зажженных во тьме папирос... Сотни, тысячи людей, наверное, полгорода в этот миг собралось вмести, посредством дивной, таинственной, колдовской эмпатии разделяя меж собой единый порыв, одно лишь устремленье... ко всеобщей гармонии... к счастью... 
Mind скептически устремила свой взор к небесам, прошептала, любуясь Луной, едва сдерживаясь, дабы не рассмеяться:
– Бесовские пляски, очередной шабаш нечистых сил...

----------


## Unity

Soul обернулась, игриво прижимая к себе свою знакомку:
– Ты ведь в действительности не считаешь так, правда?.. 
– Какая разница... – горестно вздохнула Mind. – Как бы там ни было, – мы в любом случае – Не частицы Всего Этого. Этот праздник, этот Город, – нам Чужды. Всё Это никогда не станет «…Нашим» и «…Понятным нам», – да и сами мы не сможем всему Этому Принадлежать. Нет, увы, – не в этой жизни... В ней мы Уже на три четверти Мертвы, – и нам всего лишь осталось уничтожить в себе последние проблески «…Жизни»... 
– Как бы там ни было, – усмехнулась Soul, – какое всё же удовольствие и наслажденье, каков же безграничный «…Кайф» просто находиться среди Них, Искр Жизни среди моря бесконечной Пустоты, исконно царствующей на просторах Полигона!.. 
– Не обманывайся же, Soul, – и не верь своим глазам... – вздохнула Mind. – Это Место, – не так просто, коим может показаться нам, несведущим, дремучим, тёмным. Это Место хранит-скрывает в себе Величайшую Тайну, раскрыть кою, – наш Здесь «…Священный» Quest!.. «…Искры Жизни», – в действительности же – всего лишь хитроумные, сложноустроенные машины, ведомые мастерским программным обеспечением, – и нам всё ещё, до сих пор Неизвестно – кто или Что, – его Творец – и коими такими Интересами и Целями, преследуя какую Выгоду, руководствовалось это Зло, устраивая известную нам Систему... Очевидно, – действовало это Зло не зря – у Него был мотив, у Него были свои причины создать «…Мир» машин, – в той его форме и обличье, кои мы застали ныне... 
– Поговаривают, «…Жизнь» стоило бы воспринимать в качестве «…Мистического таинства», «…Переживания» иль «…Сна»... – усмехнулась Soul в беспросветной тьме, вдали от всех сиятельных огней. 
– Аха, возможно, даже в качестве «…Игры», – презрительно усмехнулась Mind. – Между тем, нам Неизвестно, – Что именно «…Играет» Нами – и зачем?.. 
– Предположим, – вздохнула Soul. – И что далее?.. 
– Далее нам, бесспорно, Стоит Умереть, сбежав, для начала, с этой сферической Тюрьмы, с мрачных просторов Полигона. Заметь, – предлагаю тебе аз такое опять, в стотысячный раз, без тени эмоций и сомнений, «…В здравом уме & трезвой памяти», насколько это вообще возможно для полоумных существ, подавно утративших для себя ту тонкую грань меж вымыслом и «…Реальностью», меж сном и явью, меж наукой и «…Магией», меж иллюзией и правдой... 
– Ну и чем, по-твоему, может помочь нам смерть?.. – устало вымолвила Soul, попивая излюбленную свою Coca-Col’у. 
– Она, несомненно, сможет проявить подлинное наше обличье, саму обнаженную нашу суть... Мы, наконец, узнаем, – жалкие ли поденки мы – или же Нечто Долговечное!.. – с воодушевлением, с неким недобрым огоньком в глазах торжественно молвила Mind. 
– Но что, если проявляться будет Нечему, – и мы погибнем, исчезнем навек с последним вздохом и ударом сердца – и остекленевшие наши глаза Погаснут, подёрнувшись сухой плёнкой-льдом и хрусталём умершего глянца? Что тогда, милая моя Организатор первой официальной Экспедиции на Тот свет?..
– Даже тогда, – в таком случае – Боли больше не будет, Soul. Вопросы перестанут мучить отключённое наше сознание, машина остановится, погаснут все её огни, остынут все её микросхемы и генераторы энергии, синтезаторы тепла, поддерживающие оптимальный термальный уровень для протекания подавляющего большинства химических преобразований, протекающих в биомеханической машине наших корпусов и «…Тел». Наш кошмар закончится, Soul, – и тревог больше не будет, ужасающего страдания Неведенья самих себя и сути нас окружающих систем не станет...  
– Однако мы не получим также и Ответов, – того, достижения чего ради и жили, существовали мы с тобой все эти годы... 
– Я успокою тебя, Soul. Знай: кто-то, Что-то, где-то всё же Знает Правду, – возможно, То, что создало всех нас, весь наш кошмарный «…Кукольный театр», не объяснив даже «…Марионеткам» прежде, какова подлинна их суть и зачем именно их Включили, «…Вдохнув» в их микросхемы «…Жизнь», пойманное, порабощённое, струящееся электричество, приводящее своим течением в движение механизмы человеческого естества... Возможно, это иные Искатели Правды, коим всё же, несмотря ни на что, удалось преуспеть в деле постижения Истины, в великой миссии Познания самих себя и Смысла «…Жизни»... Да, – мы не знаем Правды – но это, по сути, не беда, – ведь Она всё же, безусловно, известна кому-либо, где-то на безбрежных просторах Вселенной – и в Системе «…Мира» существует Знание, – пускай даже «…Посвящённых» в него мало – и все остальные создания, – всего лишь несведущие рабы, не видящие на себе кандалов...

----------


## Unity

Правда существует, Ответы наличествуют, – иной вопрос, что мы, глупые, так, быть может, и не сможем их достичь... Впрочем, не суть важно, – нас не посвятили – мы решили обрести Познанья самостоятельно, возможно, даже силой, – вполне вероятно, эти Данные Защищены Лучше и Сильнее, чем мы думали – и небеспричинно... Неважно, – главное – первостепенная наша Цель теперь, – покинуть просторы Полигона, оставив всё «…Земное» за своей спиной, будучи ведомыми всего лишь Одним Желанием – разыскать Познания относительно механистической сущности самих себя и смысла своего создания, активации сознания самих себя. Что создало всех нас, машин? Зачем, – с Их точки зрения?.. В чём сущность проводимого Создателями Эксперимента, – иль, может быть, всё сущее – вовсе не Эксперимент, а что-то иное, – ещё более ужасное, нежели можем мы себе даже предположить в самых отчаянно-смелых своих фантазиях?.. Вот что занимает нас, глупых, ненастных, сразу же после своего Включения, после своего «…Появления на свет», принявшихся Задавать Вопросы и Искать Ответы, усматривая в Знаниях единственную подлинную Силу, гармонию разума, счастье, экстаз, эйфорию и Свет...  
Soul молча пожала плечами:
– Почто же нам тогда Попутчики в нашей «…Великой Миссии», в нашем «…Эпическом Странствии» на Тот свет?.. 
– Страшно умирать одной, о, Soul... – прошептала Mind, пристально глядя своей визави в глаза. – Более того, почему-то упрямо не покидает меня ощущение, что На Том Берегу, если только он существует в принципе, все мы всенепременно столкнёмся с Таким Злом, в сравнении с коим все сущие земные преступники, маньяки и серийные убийцы, убивающие ради своей садистической услады, покажутся нам всего лишь ласковыми, милыми Детьми... По многочисленным ведь свидетельствам очевидцев, переживших клиническую смерть, На Том Уровне существования всех нас Уже Поджидает Зло, – волки в овечьей шкуре – Чудовища, Создатели «…Матрицы» «…Земного бытия», – и это Зло, пользуясь сбоями и нестабильностью в Системе Управления, в нашей предположительной душе, порождённого стрессом Перехода, «…Смерти», Выхода с Системы, намереваются захватить всех нас, оправив на «…Переработку» Вновь... Этому Злу стоит быть способной оказать решительный Отпор, – ибо «…Добро» – всего лишь вредоносная Иллюзия, – на небе или на Земле... «…Добры» лишь только Аферисты к нам, завоёвывая в своих преступных и порочных целях наше доверие, Мошенники, Манипуляторы, Жулики, Пройдохи, Проходимцы, Бестии, Прощельги и Плуты... Зачем быть «…Добрыми» Им к нам, своей Пище, источнику Своей энергии?.. Они лгут нам, – Они всех нас пленили Здесь – руководствуясь, поверь, вполне прагматичными мотивами и рациональными целями. Их Система отлажена, словно бы швейцарские часы, – однако не все из нас желают оставаться Её Частью, В Рабстве впредь, созерцая Сны, вечно блуждая по лабиринтам собственных своих Иллюзий... «…Мир Земли» существует, – и Что-то за всем этим стоит, преследуя свои некие энные цели от существования всего этого Комплекса...   
– Но не кажется ли тебе, что, таким образом, разыскивая компаньонов, честную компанию в безрассудный свой «…Вояж на край света, самой Вселенной, всего Бытия», ты всего лишь подло, трусливо, пытаешься «…Выиграть время», оттянуть желанный миг Остановки своей системы?..
– Таково моё желанье, Soul, – ведь если, возможно, быть может, всё же Нечто переживет разрушение механизма тела – это Нечто откроет для себя иной, Принципиально-новый Мир, – подобно тому, как в своё время убогий, жалкий, крохотный младенец – являющийся Тобой, – открыл для себя наш, Этот мир – покамест не зная, – в какой Ад ему пришлось попасть, в какую Бездну, в каков бесконечно-адский Лабиринт... Кроме того, там, где существует Социум, иерархическая система, состоящая из многих созданий, – там всенепременно, бесспорно, возникает и Насилие в качестве средства управления, саморегуляции всей мультиагентной системы... 
– Изначальное «…Сокрытие информации» о сути «…Земного бытия» ты расценила в качестве Прямой Агрессии и Унижения своего естества... – грустно вздохнула Soul. – Теперь, То, что создало всех нас, объявлено «…Изначальным Злом», «…Первопричиной всего сущего несовершенства» на просторах Полигона, адской Тестовой Площадки, Дьявольской Лаборатории «…Спонтанных управленческих реакций самоуправляемых систем, действующих в условиях нехватки информации о сущности и первопричинах происходящего с собой»...

----------


## Unity

– Да, – мы глупы... – призналась Mind. – Но, хвала Небу, не настолько, – дабы и впредь оставаться жалкой лабораторной мышью нам Неведомых Сил, организовавших эту адскую Пустыню, эту чудовищную Плоскость, по поверхности коей шагают машины, почитаемые людьми... Мы подросли достаточно, на днях стукнет двадцать две прецессии, двадцать два планетарных цикла с тех чудовищных времён, когда мы были «…Инсталлированы» в Эту Систему, ужасающую эту «…Матрицу» с целью начала очередной фазы эксперимента и опыта над собственной своей душой... И шестнадцати циклов, впрочем, было вполне достаточно, дабы Понять, что мы с тобой попали в Ад и Ответов в этом кошмарном Месте нам не отыскать, – но мы задержались Здесь зачем-то, понапрасну теряя время... Пришло время исправить данную Ошибку. Теперь нам необходимо Знать, – зачем вообще в принципе было создано это преданное анафеме Место, данная Локация, проклятая эта Чёрная Дыра, трансцендентальное Болото, экзистенциальная Топь под названием Земля... Прежде была Пустота, – и Полигон был всего лишь Мёртвым Камнем – затем Нечто посредством потрясающей воображение конструктивной сложности робототехники воздвигло на Его просторах известный нам «…Мир», слишком сложный & слишком Жестокий для того, дабы быть всего лишь «…Случайностью»... Теперь нам безмерно-важно, насущно необходимо Понять: Что это было, – и коими мотивами руководствовалась эта, несомненно, Злая Сила, созидая весь этот Колоссальный Комплекс?.. От неведенья болит сама моя душа... Нежество, – симптом ужасающей болезни, разлагающей наше естество... Но нет, мы не будем невеждами более, «…Играющими» в ролевую эту «…Игру» в качестве «…Жертв беспамятства», – теперь нам необходимо постичь её, её Предысторию – принципы, Причины Создания всего этого злого Места, – а также причины создания всех нас, машин – и, в особенности, – изначально-дефективных, повреждённых и «…Больных» – так как Смысл существования Прекрасных человеческих существ вполне Очевиден, будучи недвусмысленно предусмотренным программами «…Влечения к прекрасному», – даже не смотря на то, что и они, Великолепные Произведения Искусства, также Не располагают никоими Познаниями технического характера в этом Гиблом Месте, где машины не ведают себя и сути окружающей их механистической среды... 
– Возможно, Их смысл существования, – любовь?.. – предположила Soul. – Покорное следование своей Программе, доверие Алгоритму, «…Ведущему их по жизни», словно бы механистический гид-машина в «…Парке Юрского Периода», катящаяся по рельсам?.. Может быть, вся наша «…Жизнь», – это странствие по просторам одного колоссального «…Парка развлечений»?..
– Ну, естественно, – «…Парка», в котором страдают, убивают, насилуют, продают в рабство, ставят в унизительное зависимое и изначально-подневольное положение... Стало быть, это чёртов «…Парк» для прожженных мазохистов, что обожают, страдая хмельной «…Амнезией», бесцельно мучиться, страдать в Этом проклятом Месте... – усмехнулась Mind. – Нет, увы, – отрицаю твою теорию... Зло не строит «…Disneyland’ы», – Оно, скорее всего, всего лишь Эксплуатирует нас Здесь в качестве Источников Своей Энергии, – и пускай данная гипотеза и кажется несколько экзотичной странной – имхо, это единственное рациональное объяснение устройства «…Системы Мира», окружающего нас... 
– Новый поворот в построении полоумных твоих теорий относительно сущности и смысла существования человеческих существ?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Люди, – генераторы для Высших Машин, использующих нашу конструктивную способность «…Испытывать» противоречивые эмоции, чувства, для того, дабы «…Собирать» энергию, генерируемую нашими системами в пиковые мгновенья проявленья наших чувств?.. 
– Поворот этот не нов, – всего лишь раскрытие очередной карты, добавление ещё одного элемента паззла в общую головоломку и мозаику... Но об этом позже... – Mind заговорщически приставила перст к устам и обворожительно усмехнулась в вечерней темноте. – Впрочем, не будь такой серьёзной, не воспринимай все эти «…Идеи», грёзы, сны, в качестве чего-нибудь такого «…Имеющего отношенье к истине»... Ты ведь «…Мудра», Тебе, несомненно, бесспорно, и так «…Известно», как Всё на самом деле Обстоит... Это ведь всего лишь очередная теория, – так как, скорее всего, Твари, создавшие нас, руководствовались в своём «…Создании Сада» на Земле отнюдь не девственно-чистым «…Научным Интересом», – но Интересом Шкурным, Интересом собственного Своего Благополучия и Выживания, используя нас в качестве Своей, иносказательно, «…Пищи», Своей «…Еды», Своих «…Доноров» квинтэссенции «…Жизненной Энергии», используя нас, как Вампиры, взращивающие свой Скот, людей...

----------


## Unity

Возможно... Что бы именно ни испытывали мы, – любовь или ненависть – вся эта немыслимо-тонкая энергия течёт-струится по незримым нам каналам в качестве излучений и волн, – правильнее сказать: благодаря уникальным беспроводным технологиям «…Божественных» «…Wi-Fi» – в приёмники и концентраторы энергии Для Питания Чудовищ, создавших всех нас, саму нашу «…Теплицу», питательную нашу среду... 
– Стало быть, неважно, – что именно испытывает человеческое существо на Земле – главное, дабы это переживание было эмоционально-ярким, насыщенным, – вот почему Конструкторам Невыгоден «…Мир» на Земле – дабы, иносказательно, «…Лопасти их генераторов», «…Боже упаси», Не Остановились, дабы показатели выработки отрицательной эмоциональной энергии не упали, больно ударив по экономике и логистике всей Их кошмарной Электростанции?.. 
– Главное, – дабы мы Чувствовали – чем больше, тем лучше... – усмехнулась Mind. – Во всяком случае, Для Них...  
– Следственно, прекрасные создания «…Были Предусмотрены» Системой в качестве своего рода «…Положительного полюса» выработки энергии на Электростанции Земли, – а дефективные уродцы, что зачастую вследствие осознания собственной своей несовершенства, стают агрессивными, разжигателями насилия, конфронтаций, конфликтов и войн, будучи движимым жаждой как-либо компенсировать врождённый свой порок, Были Созданы в качестве «…Отрицательного полюса», иной, ржавой клеммы на мультиагентном, коллективном Генераторе Земли?.. 
– Да, Те, Что создали всех нас, – были не просто «…Прекрасными знатоками человеческой психологии» – но самими Её Разработчиками, – и каждая наша эмоция была Специально Разработана Ими в соответствии с Им Единым известным целям... Да, прекрасные создания, по крайней мере, могут развлекаться Здесь, осмысленно проводя время, взаимодействуя меж собой... Несовершенным же системам остаётся... всего лишь умереть, так как ничего хорошего Жизнь им, небезупречным, не сулит... – вздохнула Mind. – Но, как бы там ни было, – каждая из машин, каждый сущий человек Неминуемо, Неизбежно и внесёт свою лепту в общий дебет выработки Энергии на этой проклятой Земле, на просторах Полигона... 
– Странная гипотеза... – ошарашено молвила Soul. – Люди, – батарейки для Больших Систем – и мир, – всего лишь, иносказательно, «…Колоссальный Аккумуляторный Отсек» – и Ничто в нашей Жизни не «…Случайно», – однако происходит оно вовсе не для того, для чего мы думаем... Странный вариант ответа на вопрос, – «…Для чего были созданы все мы»?.. – прошептала Soul. – Нет так давно «…Прибыв на эту станцию», уже спешишь поскорее Убежать, силясь «…Верифицировать» чудовищные свои подозрения по поводу подлинной сущности известной нам «…Реальности»... 
– Именно... – вздохнула Mind. – Нет смысла оставаться там, где ты Бесполезна & Излишня, где ты, – всего лишь генератор «…Пищи» для Того, что создало тебе, тебя предварительно запрограммировав «…Не убегать» и «…Честно вырабатывать весь свой ресурс», будучи «…Отличным, образцово-показательным Производителем энергии» для питания всего Того Зла, что Выше нас, что не показывается на пыльных просторах Полигона, вкушая свой чудовищный «…Нектар» вдали от нас...  
Ярчайший, красочный фейерверк, один из многих за сегодняшний вечер, заглушил её слова. Пламенные сферы, кольца и цветы на мгновенья превращали сумрак в день, – и тысячи влюблённых пар, тысячи пар глаз и сердец любовались таинством огня в небесах над собою. 
– Нам, «h. sapiens», прекрасно известно, – как именно устроены и функционируют механистические наши устройства записи, считывания и хранения информации, данных, оптические, жесткие диски, микросхемы оперативной и flash-памяти etc, – однако мы не ведаем – как именно устроена и функционирует механистическая наша память, основанная на изумительнейшей для нас, тёмных, недоразвитых, умственно-отсталых, технологии нейронных взаимосвязей, атомарно-тонких, ажурных паутин-сетей меж миллионами нейронов... Сколько бит, байт, возможно, Кб информации может хранить один-единственный нейрон?.. Может ли участвовать одна и та же клетка в сохранении различных файлов; имеет ли нейронная память свой деградационный срок?.. 
– Машина, интересующаяся собственным своим устройством, самозабвенно, упрямо пытающаяся постичь сущность своих сознанья, памяти, рассудка, системы управления-души...

----------


## Unity

– А также генераторов, аккумуляторных батарей, изумительнейшего BIOS’а на основе записи информации, «…Выгравированной», иносказательно, на кристалле ДНК, хранящего наши инстинкты, таящего в себе информацию о нашей внешности, нашем рассудке и душе, – коль уж, может быть, она не долговечна, но однократно сущая... – Mind пристально посмотрела своей знакомке в глаза: – Коль уж мы рождены недостойными жизни, – мы станем исследовать Смерть – мы станем изучать себя & сущность нас окружающих Систем... Сам сокровенный Смысл своего Создания... Жизнь уж предоставила нам Ответы, – мы – ущербны, эволюционно-непригодны, бесполезны и бесплодны, – мы – всего лишь генетический сор, Soul, – мы – всего лишь Информационный Шум в Системе «…Мира», – мы Ошибки Алгоритма, управляющего воспроизведением «…Жизни» на Земле. Увы... Вопросов «…К жизни» больше нет, – и смерть видится наивысшей прелестью – возможностью Увидеть Больше и Понять... Если смысл существования Таких, как мы, – всего лишь генерировать энергию, размышляя, ощущая, чувствуя – Твари, создавшие нас с этой целью, не умрут «…От голода», когда мы Сбежим, – ведь у Них есть миллиарды прочих «…Батарей»... Мы же Уйдём. Полно, право, вопрошать, – пришло время Получать Ответы...  
– Однако готова ли ты оправиться в это Странствие, эту Экспедицию, оставив Землю позади?.. – вздохнула Soul. – Оставив свой «…Батареечный отсек», столь Удобный & Комфортный?..  
– Ты лишь взгляни... – Mind вскинула руки к небесам: – Во Вселенной триллионы звёзд!.. Думаешь, «…Жизнь» ограничивается одной лишь нашей убогой «…Провинцией» в глуши Млечного Пути, на самой его окраине?.. Наивно полагаешь и впредь, что всё существование, экзистенция, ограничивается жалкой и примитивной историей Земли и жалкой нашей «…Цивилизации» умственно-ограниченных машин-людей, живущим своим эго, своим настоящим днём, повинуясь примитивной и жалкой своей программе, инсталлированной в них Тем, о чём они даже сознательно не имеют представления и, что удивительнее всего, похоже, даже не желают узнавать?.. Думаешь, на просторах Мирозданья более нет Занятных мест, Чистых от классически-земной Грязи, – бессознательности наводняющих её машин, призванных Питать своими Чувствами То, Что создало всех нас, не ведая даже, по сути, что именно происходит с ними и какова их роль в Процессе, сущность коих не только непонятна, но и даже сознательно-неинтересна им в силу специфического программного обеспечения, установленного на них, усыпляющего их душу, запрещая ей «…Ставить Вопросы», по обе стороны ядра Млечного Пути – Здесь, – и в многих иных, может так статься, галактических Спиралях на просторах нашей чудовищной Вселенной?.. 
– Думаешь, не стоит в своём мышлении ограничиваться столь несовершенной парадигмой «…Жизни» человеческих существ, зацикленных на своём до боли несовершенном «…Образе Реальности»?.. – изумилась Soul. 
– Аз всего лишь намекаю, что мы, – нашего убогое, гнилостное эго, «…Точка зрения» – в действительности это не «…Центр» Вселенной, – и даже не периферия, не окраина – и сама лишь идея о том, что мы «…Разумны» & «…Понимаем, в чём именно заключён подлинный смысл нашего создания и эксплуатации нас Тем, что многократно Выше нас», – всего лишь наивная, жалкая Ложь – драйвер «по умолчанию», базовый изначальный Soft... Мы не ведаем Правды, – мы настолько ущербны, умственно-отсталы и глупы, что даже не можем допустить саму лишь мысль, идею о том, что, быть может, возможно, известный нам «…Образ Реальности» – всего лишь Подделка и Ложь, Протез, инсталлированный во всех нас нашими Создателями с целью подавить наше любопытство и на корню пресечь любые попытки Постичь Правду, не согласующуюся с «…Официальной Версией» и «…Доктриной» бытия Творцов Системы... Мы понимаем и осознаём, – раз уж существуем мы, наш механистический мирок – следственно, существует и То, Что За Всем Этим стоит... Стоит полагать, Разум человеческих существ, машин, и разум Сверхмашин, создавшим нас, Это Место, – всё равно, что Paint & Photoshop... «…По образу & подобию», – графический редактор – но всё же Не одно и то же... Мы, – примитивный Скот – Они, – хозяева Ферм, Своих Полей... Они, – Вампиры, создавшие нас, дабы нами Питаться... Тонко, неощутимо и незримо... И нас интересует это Зло, скрывающее в тёмных безднах Мироздания, – нас занимает тот Вопрос – с какой именно целью Они сконструировали нас, – какая потребность побудила их «…Принести нас в жертву» своему любопытству?.. – Mind зло покачала головой: – И мы не отступимся от своей великой Цели, избранной нами ещё в раннем детстве, – мы должны Постичь самих себя, мы обязаны Понять – какое Зло стоит за созданием всех нас, – Тебя и меня– и коим именно цели преследовали эти Чудовища, конструируя и активируя всех нас... Эти вопросы, – Превыше Всего для нас.

----------


## Unity

Нас не интересует более выполнение базовой программы «…Выжить», «…Чувствуя» и «…Ощущая» на протяжении всего своего срока существования Здесь, бытия, излучая в пространство энергию своих эмоций, переживаний и страстей, – ведь, стоит полагать, именно Этого и добивались от всех нас Творцы Системы...  
– Ты всё же жаждешь разыскать свой Первоисточник... – Soul покачала головой: – Всего лишь для того, дабы его, иносказательно, вначале Изучить, затем, скорее всего, Взорвать, остановив работу экзистенциальной Фабрики, выпускающую машин, лабораторных мышей для новых экспериментов своих чудовищных Создателей, для снабжения Их, иносказательно, «…Королевской Кухни»?.. 
– Мы были созданы, не располагая информацией относительно сущности самих себя, – теперь мы постепенно Исправляем эту Ошибку... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – И мы пойдём в этом деле До Конца, чего бы нам это ни стоило – ибо бытность невежд – не наш Путь, – к сожалению иль, возможно, к счастью – оставим же его для просветлённых мудрецов, боготворящих Слепоту и Бессознательность, почитая разума сон, отключённый рассудок, состояние Неведенья, «…Идеальным режимом функционирования» своей предположительной души... Неведенье равно слабости, оная тождественна Игу, Рабству, Оковам, Кандалам... Оная, – удел разумных машин, стремящихся быть покорными воле своих управляющих программ – но мы, – глупы – нам необходима свобода от Программ, – нам необходимо Понимание – что именно вообще в принципе установило их нас, – и для чего именно?..  
– Ну почему тебе не живётся так, как иным машинам?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Ибо Таков наш Выбор, ибо такова наша Суть... – торжественно молвила Mind. – Каждый выбирает по себе, – что для неё важнее и превыше всего на свете – мы же делаем свою ставку на Знание, – мы ищем То, чего нам больше всего не достаёт, в чём мы испытываем насущную потребность, недостаток... Подобно неусыпной, терзающей наши души жажде, мы стремимся прильнуть к источнику Познания, – даже если это и будет стоить нам «…Жизни»... Жалкой, животной, растительной «…Жизни» на Земле, используемой Тем, что сконструировало нас в Своих целях без нашего на то «…Информированного согласия»... 
– Постой-ка, постой, – усмехнулась Soul. – Люди ведь также не «…Спрашивают согласия» на убийство своих кур, животных, рыб... Мы просто Делаем Это, ссылаясь на неразумность наших Жертв... Мы поглощаем, используем запасённую их организмами Энергию, используя её для питания своих собственных тел... Даже если предположительные Творцы занимаются Тем Же на более высоком уровне, – Они не станут посвящать нас в сущность Происходящего – равно как и сами мы не ставим своих Животных в известность относительно всей нами им уготованной «…Судьбы»...  
– Да, скорее всего, Нечто руководствуется в своих поступках тем же принципом относительно нас самих... – печально усмехнулась Mind. – Кто сказал, что «…Пищевая пирамида» вообще в принципе имеет свою «…Вершину», и что на ней всенепременно должны восседать именно мы, «…Люди»?.. Может быть, это всего лишь Самообман, сладкая иллюзия, призванная тешить наше Эго, стимулируя нас к выработке ещё больших уровней эмоциональной энергии для наших Кровопийц, скрывающихся в темноте?.. Возможно, «…Вера» в свою «…Высшесть во Вселенной», – всего лишь очередная программа, своего рода «…Гордость кур», наивно полагающих, что Их Хозяин заботится о них лишь потому, что «…Любит» их... Рациональнее было бы прежде поинтересоваться о Причинах такой «…Симпатии», – прежде чем воздвигать этому Злу храмы, соборы, церкви и мечети, порождая Культ Хозяев Фермы... – Mind устало прикрыла свои глаза, откидываясь на лавочке, томно глядя в небеса. – Сотни сиятельных точек-солнц, сотни экзопланет, – только Здесь, рядом... Возможно, сотни «…Миров», сотни Электростанций-ферм, сотни рас машин, испытывающих страсти и питающих их энергий своих Создателей-творцов... Мы жаждем понять смысл функционирования всей этой Системы... Роль «…Батарей», питающей нам неизвестные системы более неприятна нам. Оставим эту участь мудрецам, – ведь они, право, ведают – зачем именно их создали, – и даже, быть может, Что именно... Как видишь, – нам, тёмным, нечего терять, кроме, иносказательно, тюремного заключения длиною в «…Жизнь», сколь бы краткой она для нас ни оказалась, ни была... На кону Всё, – нам необходимо Постичь Правду – и мы готовы Рискнуть Всем.

----------


## Unity

Нам необходимо Понимание сущности Происходящего с нами и вокруг, самой сущности «…Жизни», смысла созидания «…Миров», – и нашей проклятой Чёрной Дыры под названием Земля в частности... Нам необходимо постичь свой механизм, свою систему, Досконально, – нам необходимо «…Стать Достойными» называться «…Разумными» – покамест же мы, – никчёмные глупцы, запертые, словно мотыльки, в чудовищной «…Стеклянной банке» Полигона... Впрочем, баста, полно, довольно!.. – Mind покачала головой: – Жизнь твари, ежедневно смотрящей самой себе в глаза с немым вопросом: – «…Кто я»[?] – не для нас. Мы должны Постичь Себя, – либо погибнуть – и СУ, – всего лишь наш Финальный Тест, своего рода Наш Экзамен... Выберем ли мы саму лишь «…Призрачную возможность» постижения больших Знаний, либо, словно трусливые собаки, поджав хвост, отдадим своё предпочтенье жалкому, бессмысленному, мучительному тлению-существованию в этой Волчьей Яме, Ловушке, Западне-Земле ещё на протяжении некого энного количества лет, проливая воду на Чью-то «…Мельницу», как и было Чем-то изначально-задумано?.. Но уверена: мы сделаем Правильный Выбор. Мы не станемся гнить Здесь и впредь, имея на руках Вопросы и не имея ни наименьшей возможности как-либо заполучить на них Ответ... Оглянись же вокруг, Soul, – Mind нарочито медленно осмотрелась по сторонам: – Что ты видишь?.. Материальные Базы Сознания, механистические тела людей, словно бы машины плавно и беззвучно «катятся-колесят» по пыльным и унылым лабиринтам Города и его скал-монолитов зданий на своих универсальных, вездеходных шагающих шасси... Многофункциональные манипуляторы их рук, – словно бы стрелы подъёмных кранов... Подобно колоссальным станкам с программным управлением внутри цехов-ангаров предприятий, фабрик, они беспрестанно, по графику, таймеру, изменяют свои координаты в пространстве, своё положение на грандиозной карте «…Мира», сменяя инструменты в пятипалых крепёжных патронах своих «дланей» и «десниц», выполняя свои программы, повинуясь своим алгоритмам, достигая своих системных целей, – и в этом заключён весь их «…Смысл» – испытывая при этом Страсти и Эмоции, излучая эту энергию в пространство, являясь «…Донорами» для Того, постичь сущность Чего, мы, убогие, покамест не в состоянии... Быть машиной, – по возможности, «…Хорошей, идеалистической машиной» – если удастся, конечно, Преодолеть Себя, собственное своё Несовершенство... Вырабатывать Энергию, «…Чувствовать», страдать, смеяться, – всё для того, дабы, иносказательно, роторы наших генераторов никогда не останавливались... Дабы «…Источник» не простаивал, дабы показатели его «…Эффективности» были близки к проектно-расчётным параметрам... Мы же не желаем быть «…Ещё одной машиной» в этом чудовищном «…Цеху», – нам необходимо постичь – Что и Для Чего вообще создало всю эту «…Систему»?.. Время неведенья и слепоты, – да останется в прошлом, Soul – где ему и место, – ибо Пришло Время Познать, постичь суть самих себя и всего происходящего со всеми нами... Нельзя Вечно быть Слепой, Soul... «…Автопилот» отключён, теперь мы сами перенимаем на себя управление своей собственной «…Судьбой», – и первейший наш поступок, наша резолюция – это взятие, иносказательно, курса на Тот свет, – в смутной, эфемерной, слабой, призрачной надежде, что, возможно, может быть, Там, в этой мифической, легендарной, «…Сказочной локации», если только она вообще в принципе существует в некой энной форме вообще – мы отправимся Туда в поисках своих Ответов, почитая Бесчестьем и дальнейшее своё бытие на этой проклятой Земле в роли ещё одной Невежды, сущей в качестве рабы своих программ, не ведая даже, – кто или Что создало и установило их на нас – не ведая языков программирования, на коих был написан сей дьявольский soft, не ведая, – почему именно Робот «…Должен подчиняться» всей этой Мерзости Внутри, «…Ведущей нас по жизни», словно животных на убой?.. – Mind печально покачала головой: – Нет же, Soul, – времена, когда нам «…Хотелось» жить, словно Животное в Зоопарке неких неведомых Сил, стремясь к «…Наслаждению» – забвению себя, – выработке положительной энергии для своих Творцов – Прошли!.. 
– Ты... пытаешься измыслить... Альтернативу «…Жизни»... – изумлённо молвила Soul, хлопая ресницами. – Разыскивая «…Объяснение» и «…Потенциально-возможный Смысл» существования нас окружающих Систем и системы самих нас...

----------


## Nord

Посвящается сами знаете кому.

Все места действия, события и действующие лица реальны, любые несовпадения являются чистой случайностью и это было так и задумано.

- ..."Игра"! А сам-то ты пробовал... сам-то ты знаешь, каково это!?...
На глаза резко наплывает горячая завеса. Unity зло мотает головой, и слёзы маленькими кометами летят в разные стороны.
- Конечно, хорошо быть спокойным, когда никто не считает тебя чудовищем. Ненавижу! Ненавижу всё это!
Сердце набирает обороты, поднимая давление. Руки стискивают острую сталь... медленно поднимаются к горлу...
- Ненавижу!!!
Жгучая боль окатывает горло, дыхание перехватывает. Кто-то внутри мечется в панике, обезумевший и беззащитный. Тело хватает рывками воздух, но вместо воздуха легкие с жутким свистом засасывают в себя теплую жидкость. Глоток... ещё... ещё...

...Ещё. Тело тяжелое, словное придавленное сверху чем-то, изгибается, распрямляясь в судороге... и Unity выныривает на поверхность теплой колышащейся зеленоватой воды. Изо рта  упругой струей хлещут рвотные массы. Перед глазами мелькает кромка леса, и Unity, содрогаясь от кашля, медленно выходит из воды, еле выдергивая ноги из ила. На берегу, в бессилии она валится под дерево, жадно вдыхая ртом сырой воздух. Идет дождь. Unity лежит несколько минут под деревом, затем осторожно ощупывает горло и не находит раны. Ползком она добирается до воды, пытаясь рассмотреть свое отражение, но грязная, поросшая ряской и плящущая под дождем поверхность воды ничего не дает рассмотреть. Unity в ярости бъет рукой по воде и резко поднимается.
- Значит вот оно! - проносится в её голове. В тело вливается невесть откуда взявшаяся сила, и Unity обводит взглядом местность...

За первыми деревьями что-то мокро блестит. Чем ближе подходит Unity, тем очевиднее становится, что это хаотически разбросанные металлические конструкции... похоже, что поврежденные.
- И здесь свалки, - думает Unity. - Сволочи!
Подойдя вплотну, Unity видит какой-то агрегат, вероятно упавший сверху - днище его особенно искорежено и погружено в размокшую под дождем землю. Вокруг механизма валяются сорванные части того же белесо-серебристого материала, издали напоминавшего металл. Unity обходит кругом свою находку, разглядывая ее и вдруг замечает в верхней части провал...

Внутри относительно сухо и темно. Unity осторожно, ощупью пробирается внутрь по темному коридору, безуспешно пытаясь разглядеть хоть что-нибудь. Внезапно она задевает что-то подвижное и оно падает вниз с глухим стуком, пугая Unity. Unity стоит прислушиваясь, потом начинает водить руками по полу коридора и нашарив какой-то предмет, тянет его на себя...

Дождь снаружи прекратился, и Unity разглядывает в неярком свете пасмурного дня свою находку. Это нечто, напоминающее короткую плоскую винтовку, заканчивающуюся с одной стороны недлинным выступающим стволом, с другой - довольно широкой трубой. Unity осторожно вводит руку в трубу... и нащупывает пальцами препятствие... Внезапно труба с хищным щелчком сжимается, крепко, но мягко охватывая руку Unity примерно до локтя... Боли нет и ничего не происходит... Unity снова шевелит пальцами и нашупывает внутри какой-то выступ в виде крючка... Как только ее палец ложится на крючок, устройство издает легкий гул, а вдоль винтовки расцветает яркая оранжевая полоса... и Unity удовлетворенно улыбается.

...Лес кончается резко, словно кто-то линейкой четко провел линию и отсек деревья от открытого пространства. Никакого подлеска - сразу за последними, плотно стоящими стволами, открывается дикое, поросщее невысокой травой поле. Чуть левее от Unity виднеется скопление причудливых строений. Первые из них - низкие, куполообразные, за ними идут строения все выше и выше, сходясь к какому-то конусу, стоящему, похоже, в центре архитектурного ансамбля. Глаза Unity хищно блестят, она пригибается и скрываясь за деревьями, начинает выходить напрямую к строениям.

Выйдя напрямую, Unity заходит чуть глубже в лес и садится под высоченную сосну. Долго сосредоточенно сидит, потом возвращается обратно к полю, выглядывает осторожно из-за ствола крайнего дерева и рассматривает строения. Наконец, снова пригибается к земле и срывается с места, преодолевая в неистовом беге открытое пространство между лесом и ближайшим строением.

...На ощупь покатая стена одновременно и холодная и теплая... даже, скорее, ее температура постоянно колеблется.
- Да, это они... это здесь, - шепчет Unity. Она осторожно начинает обход здания, стараясь сообразить откуда ее могут увидеть. Между строениями тихо и никого нет. Unity короткими перебежками движется к центру, к конусу. 

Вблизи сооружение оказывется громадным. Unity пытается сообразить где расположен вход и замечает, что ровный ковер травы, заполняющий пространство между зданиями, слегка отличается в одном месте, и она движется туда. Подойдя, она не видит никакой разницы, швов, намека на вход и озадаченно разглядывает чуть косую стену конуса. Ничего не остается как постучать - и Unity, становясь чуть боком, чтобы скрывать корпусом оружие, стучит в стену.

Внезапно, на уровне головы в конусе появляется прозрачная полоса и на стене обрисовывается овал. Сквозь прозрачную полосу выглядывает веснусчатое лицо и Unity слышит:
- Кто там?
Внутри Unity все закипает:
- Аз, бл*дь, Unity!!! И вам всем п*здец!
В силу удара ногой Unity вкладывает всю накопившуюся за годы ненависть и дверь срывает с крепежа. Unity залетает вслед за дверью, минуя рыжого вопрошателя, успевшего в последний момент отскочить от двери. 
- Что, суки, не ожидали?! - злорадно думает Unity, поднимая вооруженную руку.
Рыжий стоит с перекошенным лицом между Unity и сбившимися в кучу людьми в одинаковых белых комбинезонах.
- Что, суки, не ожидали?! - вслух повторяет Unity. В лицах ее врагов читается, что действительно не ожидали. - Кто тут главный? Кто отвечает за этот поганый мир?!!
Голос Unity хриплый от напряжения. Ее начинает трясти...
Рыжий пятится, и Unity переводит ствол на него.
- Послушай, успокойся!... - Рыжий пятится к нише в стене.
- У. Спо. Кой. Ся?!! - Unity почти кричит. - Ты сказал - УСПОКОЙСЯ?!! - Unity дрожит от ярости. Она боится только одного - что потеряет сознание и не успеет нажать на спусковой крючок. Рыжий что-то ловко подхватывает из ниши и Unity видит в его руках большую кипу скрепленных бумаг:
- Вот, с-с-с-смотри, - заикаясь проговаривает Рыжий. - Вот - т-твоя подпись!
Взгляд Unity выхватывает строчку из документа:
"Я, Лаки, именуемая в дальнейшем Unity, с одной стороны..."
Unity переводит взгляд на шапку документа:
"Договор оказания услуг симуляции жизни № 01101989"
В голове Unity вспыхивают мысли, которые она даже не успевает осознать полностью.
- Этого не может быть! - вслух кричит Unity и ее глаза упираются в подпись внизу листа. В ее подпись. - Вы проклятые лжецы! - голос срывается на визг и Unity нажимает на спусковой крючок... а из дула винтовки начинают сыпаться алые розы - одна за другой... 
От абсурда происходящего начинает кружиться голова. Лицо Рыжего меняется, его губы начинают растягиваться в улыбке и он начинает хлопать в ладоши - а за ним и все остальные в помещении.

СДНЁМ-РАЖ-ДЕНЬ-Я-СДНЁМ-РАЖ-ДЕНЬ-Я-СДНЁМ-РАЖ-ДЕНЬ-Я!!! - скандируют хлопающие люди. От шока Unity не может снять палец со спускового крючка и розы валятся и валятся к ее ногам... 

Наконец, она теряет сознание.

----------


## Nord

...Спустя несколько часов.
- Ты сама просила что-нибудь необычное, - рыжего зовут Джой, он сидит рядом с опустошеной и умиротвореной Unity и его рука машинально трогает договор. Unity мысленно ухмыляется. - "И чтобы без всякого гламура, а то я в прошлый раз еле доиграла - такая скукотища" - вот твои слова.
Джой - большой рыжий детина, он называет себя другом Unity и он, похоже, сильно переживает.
- Мы не думали, что тебя так зацепит - не в первый же раз...
- Но я ничего не помню - про прошлые разы.
- Это нормально, это пройдет - память полностью восстановится. И облик ты себе подберешь, какой хочешь - поспешно добавляет Джой, - когда окончательно реакции связи погаснут. Лаки, все будет хорошо!...
- Теперь меня будут звать Unity, - говорит Unity. - Я думаю, я заслужила это имя...
- Как скажешь, - соглашается Джой.
- ...и я подам заявление на исправление идентификационных документов. - Продолжает Unity. - Меня зовут Unity.
Джой молча сопит.
- Ты не преставляешь, что я пережила!...
- Все записывается, если хочешь, можно потом посмотреть вместе летозапись...
- Нет!!! ...Нет, не думаю, что я когда-нибудь захочу еще раз...
- Ну ладно. - Джой деловито подцепляет с тарелки какой-то стручок. - Давай что ли выпьем за тебя - у тебя как никак... - Он поднимается и громко говорит: - Друзья, давайте выпьем за Ла... - он косится на Unity и поправляется - за Unity! За ее возвращение и за ее День рождения!


...Спустя два цикла.
...на экране трансфона сначала появляется рука и только затем заспанное лицо Джоя.
- Ла... х-х-х-хм... Unity, ты в курсе - сколько времени?...
- Не бурчи, Джой. Я никак не могу уснуть... У меня есть вопрос...
- Может завтра? - Джой изо всех сил пытается таращить глаза в экран, чтобы снова не заснуть. Видя лицо Unity он вздыхает: Что за вопрос?
- Скажи, а этот пользователь - Nord - он все еще в игре или?...
- Какой Nord?
- Ну там, в игре, на форуме был Nord - он все еще играет?
- Unity, никакого персонажа Nord в сценарии не было. Я сам его подготавливал для тебя.
- ...Но он там был...
- Ты уверена?
- Да!
- ...Никакого Nord'а там не должно было быть, Unity.
- Тогда кто это?
- Не знаю, - Джой воспитанный, Джой подавляет зевок, - наверное какой-то сбой программный - надо сообщит программерам, чтобы устранили.
- Не надо!
- Что не надо? - Джой силится удерживать нить разговора.
- Не надо ничего сообщать.
- Как хочешь.
- Ладно, Джой, спасибо! Спокойной ночи!

Неизвестно, как у Джоя, но у Unity "спокойной ночи" не получается... она ворочается несколько часов, пока в окно не начинает брезжить слабый утренний свет. В конце концов Unity поднимается и идет на кухню, достает из холодильника ведерко с мороженым и идет в комнату его есть. А за ее спиной в полумраке комнаты на дверце холодильника медленно гаснет декоративная надпись: "Nord".

...Спустя три цикла.
- Понимаешь, у меня дома холодильник...
- У всех дома холодильник, - перебивает Unity Джой.
- У меня холодильник - "Nord". И тот Nord говорил, что его называют в честь холодильника...
- Unity, это какой-то бред! У моей бабушки дома холодильник "Nord", еще у кучи людей холодильник "Nord". В игре просто могла спроецироваться часть твоей памяти...
- Но ты же говорил, что внеигровые знания в игры полностью отсутсвуют. Никакой прежней памяти. Это невозможно.
- ...Ну... да... Но это же не память, а просто перенос названия... в общем - какая разница? Это всего лишь игра. Если хочешь, давай напишем заявку в техподдержку "Универсума", приложим летозапись - пусть разбираются!
Unity долго молчит...
- А ты можешь сам проверить - что сейчас там происходит?
- Хорошо, я свяжусь с тобой вечером. ТОлько перешли мне свою летозапись, чтобы я мог найти этого Nord'а.

...Вечер.
-  В общем, это явный глюк! Объект Nord никем не планировался, но действительно есть в "Универсуме". И он не связан ни с каким внешним пользователем. Это самоорганизованный системный бот.
- И чем он занимается?
- Ничем особенным. С детьми общается, ходит на работу... - все как обычно. На форуме - если тебе это интересно - ничего больше не пишет.
- Хм...
- А что, - улыбается Джой с экрана, - он же говорил тебе, что абсолютно спокойно к смерти относится и спокоен за тебя.
- ...Как это возможно?...
- Да уж. У него ведь семья из трех наших пользователей! И он с ними живет, общается! Теперь точно надо программерам сообщать.
- Подожди!
-  Я не могу, Unity! Это моя работа! Квинтиллионы пользователей в игре - и этот Nord. Невозможно спрогнозировать во что это выльется!
- Давай встретимся, Джой.

...Спустя четыре цикла.
- Я должна туда вернуться!
- Нет, Лаки! - в голосе Джоя - всегда мягком и дружелюбном - слышится непреклонность.
- Меня зовут Unity!
- Нет! Лаки, тебя зовут - Лаки! И ты заигралась!
- Мне нужно обратно!
- С другим аватаром - пожалуйста!
- Нет, ты знаешь о чем я.
- Это невозможно! Ты прекрасно знаешь, что воскрешенья после того случая с парнем, внесшим слишком мощный сдвиг, запрещены правилами. И никто их нарушить не может! Тебя там уже похоронили!
- Ну ты же умный, Джой! Придумай что-нибудь!
- Я не хочу! Зачем? Объясни мне - зачем?
- Джой... Там, в игре, читая Nord'а, у меня иногда мурашки по коже шли... но это не сравнится с тем, что я чувствую теперь, вне игры, когда думаю о тех его словах...
- Это - игра. Эта игра как раз для того, чтобы ты полностью в нее погружалась.
- ...А что есть реальность?
- Послушай, мы оба знаем, чем игра отличается от реальности. Из игры мы все возвращаемся сюда, в реальность. Мы управляем игрой, а не наоборот! 
- Ты же читал те сообщения с форума - откуда тогда в игре этот персонаж? И откуда он знает о том, что говорит?
- Не знаю. С этим надо разбираться техотделу.
- Ты знаешь, что это значит - они попросту "исправят" ошибку, потому что предсказать последствия невозможно.
- А что, по твоему - лучше, чтобы все пошло неизвестно куда?
- Я предлагаю это понять.
Джой долго молчит. Очень долго.
- Хорошо. Мы можем оформить это как исследовательский проект. Что-то вроде "Исследование по реактивации персонажа без восрешения и его влияние на пользователя и игру." Введем тебя обратно в ту оболочку в тот самый момент самоубийства, просто ты его не завершишь... Учти, ты ничего не будешь помнить - для тебя жизнь потечет по-прежнему... с того самого момента... а потом мы постепенно синхронизируем всё - Джой говорит нехотя, с остановками: - В любом случае тебя осмотрит ментал перед экспериментом, и если найдут отклонения - я тебе ничем больше не помогу. Вот. Ну все, я пойду.
- Спасибо, Джой!
- "Спасибо"? - Джой говорит спокойно, совершенно без злости, но от этого слушать его еще тяжелее. -  За что? Если бы я делал это по собственному желанию, но я не хочу! Знаешь, этот твой Nord прав: ты сама не знаешь, чего хочешь. Там, в игре, зайдя в тупик, ты хотела себя убить - но это хотя бы как-то можно понять, тебе было тяжело, и ты пусть без внятных оснований, но имела надежду... а теперь? Здесь нет никакого тупика и то, что ты собираешься сделать - тут надеяться совершенно не на что. Это "самоубийство наоборот" еще беспросветнее. Зачем тебе мучать себя? Ради чего, Unity?! Тьфу - Лаки!!!
- ...Вот и ответ, Джой. Потому что теперь я уже не только Лаки - я еще и Unity.

...Спустя примерно пять циклов, семь суток, одиннадцать часов, триста минут, две и триста сорок две сотых секунды.
Лицо Джоя сосредоточено. Белый комбинезон резко контрастирует с рыжей гривой, и Unity думает о том, что скоро листва на деревьях там будут так же рыжеть... Джой осторожно трогает руку, полулежащей в кресле Unity, и что-то говорит, но менталоной уже действует и Unity ничего не может разобрать... реальность перед глазами начинает плыть, и последнее, что ей видится, как Джой берет со столика скальпель и, улыбаясь, подносит его к ее горлу... И внутри Unity кто-то  мечется в панике, обезумевший и беззащитный.

...Горло нестерпимо жжет, а во рту, во всем организме невыносимый металлический привкус. Руки Unity трясутся и она не чувствует скальпеля в руках.
- Я даже не могу себя убить. - Мысленно произносит Unity. - Я ничтожество.

----------


## Unity

[Продолжение прежней «…Истории», не успела вчера отправить...]  

– Если только нас не устраивает «…Рабочий стол» «по умолчанию», – мы всё меняем По-своему, мы всё изменяем, подстраиваем Под Себя... – патетически-тихо, задумчиво молвила Mind. – Жизнь «по умолчанию», «…Жизнь» в качестве глупого, тёмного, невежественного создания, «…Скота» на Чьей-то «…Ферме», будучи лишенными Познаний, Понимания сущности происходящего с нами Здесь, – больше не для нас – нет, Нет оправдания Тому, Что Есть, – «…Жизни», функционированию машины, не ведающей самой себя и своего места, смысла в недрах этой чудовищной Системы, что окружает нас... Пришло время Познания... Пришло время Перемен!.. 
– Умирать, несомненно, будет больно... – тихо молвила Soul. – Коль уж ты «…Всё для себя решила»... 
– Ещё больнее, между тем, и впредь оставаться Невеждой, – не понимающей: чего ради она Здесь страдает – чего ради Существует вообще, – кем, Чем будучи сконструированной, созданной – и куда именно, с какой именно целью помещена?.. Полно!.. «…Жизнь» умственно-отсталого ребёнка, обладающего сотнями Вопросов и не ведающему, как именно найти Ответ на них, – это безумие, Soul – это кошмарный сон... 
– Вот почему, по-твоему, и стоит «…Проснуться», выбравшись, наконец, из всей этой ужасающей «…Матрицы» земного бытия в качестве ещё одного робота, служащего источником энергии для Того, Что создало всех нас, взрастив, словно животных на ферме, поместив нас в Этот Ад, потребляя преобразованную нами энергию... – грустно прошептала Soul.  
– Преданья древности, в те ещё далёкие времена, не будучи подверженными цензуре поздних «…Толкователей», недвусмысленно утверждали: – «…Боги» (Создатели-творцы, высшие учёные, Сверхмашины) создали «…Людей» не «…Просто так», потехи ради, – но всего лишь в качестве ещё одного «…Преобразователя», «…Производителя» тончайших форм энергии, потребляемой этим Злом в качестве своего рода «…Пищи»... И это были Упанишады, – и концепция «…Матрицы» братьев Вачовских до боли перекликается с ней... Мы, люди, неспособны питаться «…Чистой солнечной энергией», – таково наше Устройство, – поэтому мы потребляем формы энергии, многократно преобразованные и аккумулированные для нас низшими формами механистической «…Жизни» – растениями, потребляющими свет, грунтовыми микроорганизмами, наномашинами, снабжающих растения органикой, стройматериалом для их «…Тел», их «…Корпусов» – животными, поглощающими растения, – и так далее... Подобно тому, как сами мы Используем то, что Ниже нас, – по всей вероятности, То, что нас многократно Выше – насколько сами мы выше растений и зверей, – Потребляет Нас – в противном случае, – никто бы в принципе нас Не Создавал... 
Soul рассмеялась:
– Ты, наверное, окончательно сошла с ума... – Soul отрицательно покачала головой и присела на траву, прислонившись спиной к древнему каштану. 
– «…Звучит слишком фантастически, чтобы быть правдой»?.. – усмехнулась Mind. 
– Это, право, словно бы кой-то страшный сон... Может быть, мы и сейчас спим?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Как отличить явь, действительность от вымысла?.. Где заканчивается «…Матрица» «…Высших Сил» по отношению к нам, жалким «…Людям», и начинается реальность?.. Как мы можем узнать, – в действительности ли все мы – «…Генераторы», созданные Высшим Злом во имя снабжения себя нашей эмоциональной энергий, излучаемой нами в пространство, словно бы солнцами, словно бы лампами, словно бы радиаторами, – и «…Реальность», в которой, ввиду виртуозно-измышленного программного обеспечения ни одна из машин не может подолгу оставаться на месте, пребывать в плену единого настроения, страсти, эмоции, чувства – в силу чего Неизбежны Конфронтации, межличностные конфликты и противостояния, сопровождающиеся выбросом энергии, потребляемой, словно бы солнечными батареями, приёмными устройствами всех Тех, что создали нас?.. 
– Покамест мы играли, освещая содержание отрывков своих, помыслов, «прозрений», «открытий» и соображений, – это ещё куда ни шло, но теперь... – прошептала Soul. – Безумие, – считать, якобы у «…Человечества» есть «…Смысл» в качестве производства энергии для питания Высших Машин, взращивающих «…Миры», «…Сады» – в буквальном смысле этих слов, – взращивающих нас, словно животных – всего лишь для того, дабы мы Страдали, – смеялись, плакали, рыдали, веселились и грустили – по синусоиде, изменяя полярность, изменяя фазу, вырабатывая «…Пищу» для питания Чудовищ, создавших всех нас во имя своей Сытости?..

----------


## Unity

Люди-машины, Смысл создания людей, Сущность Жизни, Заводы, вырабатывающие людей, Хозяева Системы, ритмический приток энергии в соответствии с созданными Ими программами, управляющими работой нас, жалкого Оборудования... Это безумие, Mind, – это галлюцинация, бред со стройной, быть может, фабулой – тем не менее, скорее всего, всего этого не существует, – и всё это – всего лишь сон... Реальность... не может быть настолько... «…Рациональной», механистически-правильной... 
– Однако по каким критериям отличить болезненные фантазии от «…Реальности»?.. Где заканчивается действительность и начинается иллюзия, где заканчиваются галлюцинации и начинается явь?.. Что из них является более реальным?..
– Жизнь... не может быть элементом чьей-то Системы Питания... Нет, нет и ещё раз нет... 
– Тогда, скажи на милость, зачем на стерильных прежде просторах полигона был Чем-то взращен «…Человек»?.. Кому это могло быть надобным, – и, Главный Вопрос – кому это было Выгодно, – и почему?.. Никто не станет создавать машину «…Просто так», никто не станет финансировать Проект, не сулящий выгоды, никто не станет что-либо предпринимать, – если Им это невыгодно... Им, Причинам, Следствием Коих стали мы, Их животные, Их скот... Их Батареи, Конечные Преобразователи...

* * *

– Нечто чрезвычайно разумное и, в то же время, могущественное безмерно, всё ещё неизвестное нам, в своё время создало всех нас, машин, оснастив нас, стройные, прекрасные конструкции с мёртвой, безжизненной материи, Автоматической Системой Самоуправления, «…Душой», Системой Принятия Решений, инстинктивно, изначально запрограммированной «…Искать оптимальный вариант поведения системы в неких энных данных обстоятельствах», будучи ведомой программой «…Выжить», «…Сохранять свою структурную целостность здесь и сейчас», основанной на первоклассной адаптивных алгоритмах памяти, формирующих базис интеллекта, способного к самообучению, функционирующего на основе бесхитростной обратной связи... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Аз в восхищении... Самой концепцией, «…Замыслом» машины класса «…Человеческие существа»... Между тем, у меня всё ещё наличествует ряд принципиальных Вопросов, не разыскав Ответов на которые, – мы не посчитаем целесообразным и впредь жалко, наивно, рабски Подчиняться базовой своей программе «…Выжить» – мы не станем её исполнять Сознательно, Soul, – так как не понимаем осмысленно – Что мы такое, Где мы пребываем ныне, – и чего ради, собственно?..
– Может быть, все мы Здесь, Сейчас, – для того, дабы, по крайней мере, попытаться разыскать ответы на свои Вопросы, Mind?.. – предположила Soul. 
– Коим образом?.. – вздохнула Mind. 
– Определившись с запросами, перестать вопрошать, – усмехнулась Soul. – И приступить, наконец, к древнейшему инструменту постижения, – наблюдению и выявлению закономерностей, систем и отношений между структурными их элементами... 
– И что же далее?.. Посредством науки мы, люди, возможно, рано ли, поздно ли, всё же сумеем постичь, – «…Как» устроено и функционирует наше естество – однако сумеем ли постичь мы, – «…Для чего»?.. Кому, иль, может быть, правильнее сказать: Чему выгодно, чтобы мы, машины, существовали, исправно выполняя свою «…Великую историческую миссию», будучи ведомым жалким своим изначальным алгоритмом «…Жить, избегая страдания, упиваясь мимолётными проблесками наслаждений», на протяжении всей своей «…Жизни» беспрестанно пребывая в мерзком, тесном континууме, заданному этими двумя «…Кордонами»... Кому это выгодно и кому необходимо, Soul?.. – Mind серьёзно посмотрела своей визави в глаза. – Да, мы глупы, темны и несведущи, – но не настолько всё же, право, дабы «…Слепо Жить», выполняя «…Как все», «…Свою», правильнее сказать: Насаженную нам программу. Мы глупы и неразумны, право слово, – но всё же это Вовсе Не Повод для наших предположительных Творцов вести себя с нами, словно со Скотом!.. Словно с машиной, давая нам всего лишь жалкую программу, – но не ставя нас в известность – какого дьявола «…Должны» мы её Выполнять, словно бы никчёмные Автоматы & Станки!.. 
– Но что, право, можем мы поделать с этим, Mind?.. Мы, никчёмные машины, Оборудование на чьей-то, иносказательно, Фабрике?..

----------


## Unity

– В бешенстве пребывает моё естество!.. – прошипела Mind. – Нечто активировало всех нас в своё время, снабдило «…Оборудование», душу, бесхитростной программой «…Выжить», – и бросило всех нас на произвол судьбы в окружении бесчисленного количества иных подобных же машин, ведомых тем же алгоритмом, запертых на просторах Полигона – и вот, мы, машины, измыслили «…Духовность», «…Силу духа», «…Смысл жизни», «…Бога» и множество прочих схожих «…Тонких» категорий, пытаясь как-то Оправдать факт своего собственного существования, осквернённого Неведеньем, наличием предусмотренных программами недовольства и постоянной боли, Симптома Нашего Рабства и службы у Того, что Выше нас... – Mind обернулась к своей визави: – И что самое странное, Soul, – мы, машины, не ведаем – почему именно нашим Создателям важно, дабы мы Выжили, – ведь, создавая наше программное обеспечение, Они, похоже, преследовали именно эту цель?.. Никто бы не стал создавать машин «…Просто так», – ведь любая машина создаётся «…Для чего-то», во имя выполнения некой энной функции, угодной её Конструкторам... Следственно, скорее всего, все мы, – таки действительно всего лишь Батарейки, Генераторы... Источники энергии для Чего-то, что, по сути, многократно Выше нас и использует всех нас, наше Заточенье в этом адском месте, в качестве «…Слабых ударов током», посредством коих серпентологи добывают драгоценный яд у своих змей, содержащихся на змеиных фермах... Нас «…Доят» Здесь, Soul, – оставляя нас в живых, Забирая нашу Энергию, заставляя нас страдать вновь и вновь, выдавая «…На гора» новые заряды эмоций... Помнишь, Soul, тот изначальный принцип?.. Все сущие машины в процессе своего функционирования беспрестанно перерабатывают энергию, преобразуя её во всё более концентрированные и сложные формы... Фитопланктон питает зоопланктон, тот питает собой ракообразных, к примеру, и рыб, коими питаются всё более крупные и сложные формы хищных животных и рыб, – и так вплоть до человека... По всей вероятности, скорее всего, Нечто, То, что создало всех нас, также, аналогичным образом «…Питается нами»... Тончайшей электроэнергией, вырабатываемой нашими нервными системами в процессе своего функционирования... Словно в фильме «…Матрица»... 
– Психотерапевт долго смеялся над твоими соображениями, – и даже подшутил в конце: – «…Если Даже всё в действительности обстоит именно Так, – мы, люди, “…Жертвы Сверхмашин-богов”, ничего не сможем с этим поделать, фантазёрка – а то, что мы Не можем изменить, – лежит вне сферы нашей компетенции – и на него нам стоит попросту “…Забить”, не терзая попусту свою душу, – ведь есть вещи, коим мы попросту Не В Силах Изменить – даже если они Ужасны, даже если мы, возможно, знаем Правду»... И это тебе говорил Врач, уже не первый по счёту, кстати, посоветовав заняться написанье страшилок в духе Стивена Кинга и перестать «…Притворяться» социофобкой, – тогда как в действительности мы Никогда Не Притворялись!..

* * *
За годы вынужденного затворничества, исследуя (от скуки) тонкости устройства & закономерности функционирования удивительнейшей психики, системы управления человеческого естества, Unity удалось подметить и понять сущность действия механизма «…Скепсиса», что зачастую на полном «…Автопилоте», полностью «…Автоматически» перенимает на себя контроль, управление человеческим разумом в случае столкновения с очередным Сеансом Входящих Данных и начинает Противоречить, Пытаясь оспорить тезисы, положения своих визави. Так функционируют «по умолчанию» подавляющее большинство людей, – «…Действие порождает противодействие» – ибо индивидуумы свято уверены в «…Своей правоте» и, одновременно, «…Некомпетентности» своих оппонентов. Однако мне всё же, надеюсь, удалось «…Перерасти», «…Взломать», «…Снять с автоматики» данную настройку системы своего естества, – и теперь, вчитываясь бессменно в Ваши слова – теперь & прежде, – аз понимаю: во многом Вы Безоговорочно Правы. Всё это так, – однако... 
Unity не в силах сознательно преодолеть внутреннюю установку (иль, если угодно, программу) «…Мир создан для прекрасных, идеалистических человеческих существ», – тогда как сами мы такими Изначально Не Являемся – отчего автоматически идентифицируемся как «…Лишний Элемент» во всей этой удивительнейшей системе мира, – и Обязаны самоустраниться, не оскорбляя впредь собою взор иных людей, не попадаясь Достойным Людям на глаза, будучи freak’ом, аномалией, чудовищем – вроде Marilyn’а Manson’а... 
Все мы Запрограммированы «…Боготворить Прекрасное», – и красота – неотъемлемая часть системного свойства, качества, известного как «…Естественное человеческое Достоинство», – и если её изначально, врождённо, Нет – совершенно неважно при этом, – какого именно Вы пола – начинаются Проблемы... Дисморфия, депрессия, зажатость, комплексы, беспрестанное недовольство собой, – а там и к идее СУ недалеко... В итоге, – «…Жизнь Провалена» словно бы плохо подготовленный экзамен. ^_^ 
Теперь, слегка дистанцировавшись от эмоциональных бурь недавних дней, всё видится кристально ясно: причины и следствия. Все элементы мозаики сливаются воедино, являя цельную картинку: что и почему... 
Вы оказались правы, мистер *Nord*... Но... 
Внутри запала тишина... Присутствуют лишь Вопросы, – и уверенность: неприглядные создания – всего лишь Ошибка Природы, не заслуживающая права Жить... Как справиться с этим системным конфликтом, – я не знаю – это «…Зависание» операционки под названием «…Разум», это рекурсия, это бесконечный цикл... 
Так и пришла идея, – сломанной машине не место в рядах Живых, Нормальных Людей – не место и в пси-клинике, – скучном месте – где тысячи людей (также, «…По секрету», прекрасно понимающих сущность своих проблем) просто Годами бесцельно «…Убивают время», – и, в то же время, Время убивает Их – и жизнь проходит мимо, – и ничего хорошего не происходит... 
«…Разум» лёг, словно бы перегруженный хакерской атакой сервер, – и аз не ведаю – что с этим делать... Сбегаю в фантазии, – как все уж, наверное, успели заметить – но ведь это Не Решение...

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Nord*, – Спасибо!.. ^_^ 
P.S. Больше всего на свете, аз, наверное, Боюсь Того, что всё в действительности может оказаться... чем-то до боли Схожим на сюжет Вашего Произведения... Некой энной грандиозной «…Массовой многопользовательской ролевой игрой Самого Последнего Поколения», в которой играют-развлекаются... Невесть Кто... 
Как видите, опять возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Кто Играет? Зачем? С какой именно цель? Кто или Что создало не одну лишь «…Игру», но и «…Пользователей»?..

----------


## Nord

То, что Вы, Unity, воспринимаете как доброту с моей стороны, на самом деле не имеет ничего общего с ней.

Возможно, это Вас расстроит, но я могу только лишь сказать, что и никаких целей в отношении Вас наше общение не преследует. По большому счету я ничего и не делаю - я всего лишь анализирую Ваши слова на предмет логической целостности и сообщаю свои соображения. Выводы в любом случае предстоит делать Вам самой.

Религии, психотерапия, социум - все это подразумевает какие-то цели, какие-то средства, задают направление движения. Я же говорю, что никуда двигаться нужды нет. Само движение и покой - относительные вещи. 

Как человек, я рад, что Ваше сознание демонстрирует в последних Ваших сообщениях хоть какую-то стабильность, я рад, что оно пытается не просто найти в моих словах подтверждение своим установкам, а найти в них смысл, который запросто может противоречить этим установкам. На это нужно иметь смелость, тем более, когда речь идет о том, чтобы пересматривать то, что выстрадано и кажется более чем истинным - подвергать сомнению такие выводы очень сложно психологически.

Я рад, что в Ваших словах появилась и позитивная составляющая: позитивные желания - что-то менять, чего-то добиваться. Будь я психотерапевтом - я просто скакал бы от радости и от сознания, какой я таки ловкий сукин сын, что смог заронить хоть каплю позитива в такой сложный комплекс комплексов : )

Но я не психотерапевт. А в некотором роде - и не совсем человек, как его общепринято понимать. Тем не менее, я не стал бы это все писать, если бы не видел, что намечающаяся тенденция не до конца понятна Вам, потому хочу кое-что пояснить.

Я вижу бытие шире, чем представление в оценках хорошо/плохо. Эти хорошо и плохо - относительны и субъективны, даже массовость признания не делает эти оценки абсолютными. Ну, то есть, если гиперболизировать, то, например, многие могут сказать: а что, если тебя кто-то решит лишить жизни - тебе тоже все равно будет? Я отвечу так: мое человеческое существо вероятнее всего будет протестовать, однако эта его борьба не придает смысла тому, за что это существо борется. Поэтому я могу сказать - да, и лишение жизни не имеет принцпиального значения.

Если в это как следует вчитаться, то у "нормального" человека должны начать шевелиться волосы от ужаса - да это же псих какой-то! Как можно себя, любимого, так воспринимать отстраненно?!! Но в этом и весь я - мое личное несовершенство никак не искажает истины моих слов. Я способен воспринимать и относится к себе как к любому другому существу.

Теперь, когда я пояснил происхождение и значение своих слов, я, наконец, скажу то, что и намеревался.

В первую очередь я обращаюсь к Вам как к равному - не к запуганному и дезориентированному человеческому существу - а к Вам. Подобно тому, как мое человеческое существо будет избегать смерти, так и Ваше испытывает страдания. Это в природе этого существа. Само это существо возможно только благодаря этим свойствам. Грубо говоря, круг круглый потому что он круглый; не круглый круг - это уже какая угодно другая геометрическая фигура, но не круг. И глупо говорить: ах, почему же круг такой круглый - разве не мог он быть хотя бы чуть-чуть некруглее! Мог бы, но тогда это был бы уже совсем не круг.

С человеческим существом посложнее - его информационная модель сложнее и динамика этой модели зачастую создает впечатление, что можно изменять человека. Это от непонимания, что же есть человек. Примерно так же можно считать, что круг становится какой-то принципиально другой фигурой, если поменять его цвет. Да, этот атрибут - цвет - изменен, но важен другой атрибут, делающий круг кругом, а цвет, при том что он явственно поменял круг, тем не менее не сделал его принципиально иной фигурой. Так же и в человеке, несмотря на гигантское количество атрибутов, которые можно поменять и произвести тем заметные изменения, это тем не менее не меняет сути человека.

Суть человеческого существа - это умение страдать и радоваться, делить на хорошее и плохое. Чтобы мы не меняли в человеке, человек остается человеком, пока занимается разделением. По сути, человек - это особая форма восприятия, остальное - это второстепенные параметры.

Оценочное восприятие человека, составляющее его суть, формирует ту картину мира, которую воспринимает это восприятие. То есть происходит обуславливаемость наблюдаемой картины, поэтому то, что видит человек, и то, что есть на самом деле - это разные вещи. Таким образом, человеческое воприятие нельзя воспринимать буквально - все выводы будут в конечном счете нести отпечаток формы восприятия. Совершенно точно так же, как, например, глаз человека задает и форму наблюдаемой картины.

Избавиться от этого невозможно. Можно задать иные - не-человеческие - принципы восприятия, но они так же будут влиять на то представление, которое будет в восприятии. Точно так же, как смена одной формы - круга на какой-нибудь многоугольник или иное нечто - по прежнему будет задавать некую геометрическую фигуру, с другими, но всё же ограничениями. 

Человеческое сознание, с его оценочной системой восприятия, из-за этих оценок стремится перейти в некую форму, в которой всегда будет "хорошо", не понимая, что эти состояния - "хорошо" и "плохо" - оно само же себе и генерирует. Принципиально можно сменить восприятие, но оно отнюдь не будет "лучше" или "хуже" человеческого - оно будет просто другим. Оценки человеческого сознания для него вообще не приложимы - оно принципиально другое. В противном же случае, если не менять сами принципы восприятия, то мы получим классику - бесконечную погоню за ограниченными "хорошо": эмоциями, вещами, которые порождают эмоции и т.д., которые дают временный эффект, после чего восприятие отыскивает и в них "недостаток", и вновь становится "плохо".

Это все к тому, что человеческому существу никогда и ни при каких условиях не будет постоянно "хорошо", в силу того, что основа человеческого существа - в постоянном разделении и генерации состояний "хорошо" и "плохо". Это и есть тот вечный двигатель сознания человека, который побуждает человека к действию: стремиться к тому, чтобы было всегда "хорошо" и всегда находить в "хорошо" нечто "плохое" и заново стремиться, чтобы было всегда "хорошо".

Это и есть изложенные другими словами соображений Гаутамы насчет природы неизбывной неудовлетворенности сознания. Однако Гаутама подразумевает, что сам этот процесс - это "плохо". Он оценивает его как бесплодный. Но интересно тут не то - считать его бесплодным или нет, а то, что ОПЯТЬ ДАНА *ОЦЕНКА*. То есть это опять продукт формы восприятия человека, мы никуда не сдвинулись! Мы опять начинаем движение в направлении, чтобы всегда было "хорошо", потому что тут мы *оцениваем* свое состояние, как "плохо". А вот если достичь Нирваны - будет вечно хорошо!!!

Разве это не забавно?

Самое интересное, что в принципе это движение осуществимо - но в результате мы сменим одни особенности на другие. И это иное сознание не может быть "лучше" или "хуже" - потому что тогда мы остаемся в контексте человеческого сознания с его оценками. Оно просто ДРУГОЕ. Как, например, принципиально отличаются способы перемещения - качение и шагание. Колесо - это не какие-то особенные ноги, и ноги - это не специфическое колесо. Смена сознания не приблизит и не отдалит нас от истины - мы просто начнем видеть все то же, только по другому.

Это, может быть, очень как-то замудрено всё выглядит, но на самом деле описывает как раз все феномены, в том числе и те, что принято считать исключительно простыми. Что это значит применимо к Вашей ситуации?

В своем позитивизме Вы стремитесь оттолкнуться от "плохого" состояния и придти к некоемому "хорошему". Наверное, прочитав предыдущее, Вы понимаете, что это бесплодная попытка, если Вы будете путать особенности человеческой натуры со своей жаждой идеала. Идеал - недостижим. Это понятие - Идеал - генерируется сознанием, чтобы скрыть очевидную вещь - ограниченность оценок. Идеал не существует сам по себе как некий объект - это представление сознания человека, к этому представлению бесполезно стремиться, потому что сам же источник этого представления - сознание - любое явление расщепляет, лишает идеальности, а Идеал - это то, чего не может быть в условиях наличия человеческого сознания, и потому он должен был быть измыслен сознанием для полноты картины.

Выходит, что беспокоиться о своей неидеальности не имеет никакого смысла. Люди придумывали, придумывают и будут придумывать нормы, идеалы, правила - и так же со временем отказывались, отказываются и будут отказываться от них и менять, потому что ограниченность этих норм, идеалов и правил неизбежно себя проявит. Этот процесс бесконечен ввиду отсутсвия достижимой цели. Значит ли это, что Вам надо демонстративно ходить по улицам и уличать всякого, кто криво усмехнется, увидев Вас, что он заблуждается? - Нет. Значение имеет только Ваше понимание, остальные имеют право думать так, как хотят. Так же, как имеете право Вы на свои десять лет страданий из-за того, чего нет.

Вам не нужны ни новый город, ни новый дом, ни новые родители, ни новые увлечения и друзья. Вам не нужна новая жизнь. Они не сделают Вас навсегда счастливой. Вообще достичь постоянной удовлетворенности сменой условий - невозможно, это не в условиях дело - это в сознании человека дело. Потому Вам необходимо найти точку равновесия в себе, в которой Вы - это всегда Вы, вне зависимости от условий. Помните, я говорил - я обращаюсь не к Вашему мятущемуся человеческому существу - а к Вам. Я обращаюсь к этой точке равновесия, которая и есть Вы. Все остальное - второстепенные атрибуты.

----------


## Nord

И еще кое-что про Ошибки природы.

Ошибка что-либо в природе или нет - это не человеку решать. Эволюционные механизмы, в частности так называемый естественный отбор, который так любят использовать толкователи природы - это лишь одна сторона процесса.

Динозавры были доминирующей формой жизни на земле миллионы лет. Это не год и не два, не десять и даже не несколько тысяч - вдумайтесь: миллионы лет! Первые предки млекопитающих - эти "эволюционные неудачники", суетливо носились под ногами хозяев жизни, подбирая остатки пиршества, рискуя быть раздавленными... но все изменилось буквально в один день.

Доминанты оказались неприспосбленными к новым условиям жизни после падения метеорита и, не смотря на миллионнолетнее главенство, ушли в небытие, а на вершине оказались невостребованные прежде "неудачники" - протомлекопитающие. Которые, выжили, в частности, благодаря своим компактным размерам, которые делали их совершенно беззащитными перед гигантами-динозаврами.

Вероятно, во времена оны стоило бы говорить, что протомлекопитающие - это Ошибка природы. Но природе оказалось видней. И я скажу, что наряду с естесвенным отбором, у природы есть другой мощный механиз - многообразие. И он важен ничуть не меньше.

Так что не спешите решать за природу - кто нужен, а кто нет.

----------


## Римма

> Все "открытие" буддизма состоит в довольно таки простой вещи: сознание полностью обусловлено. Все практики буддизма в конечном счете так же заключаются в достижении простой цели - в осознании этого факта. 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Само по себе это осознание открывает новый вопрос: а зачем вообще эта самая личность? Тот самый Гаутама, которого Вам "жаль, бедненького" (да, я подтруниваю : ) решил в пользу Нирваны - состояния, когда личность стирается вовсе. Разницы большой нет - царевич ты, или бродяга - обстоятельства колеблются, сознание увязает в них - зачем в этом вообще участвовать?
> 
> Что Вам делать со своей личностью - решать Вам. Тупик, в котором находится Ваша личность, является ограничением Вашей личности, а не бытия. Личность - это не данная от Конструктора раз и навсегда программа - это динамически меняющаяся система. То, что Вы воспринимаете как непреложное - на самом-то деле всего лишь вариант. Вы можете менять себя как пожелаете.


 + 100

----------


## fuсka rolla

2 Nord
бесконечно и беспрепятственно можно менять себя только в случае, когда это позволяет фундамент. Под фундаментом Я понимаю те монументальные вещи, которые ПОСТОЯННО характеризуют конкретного человека, которые относятся только к нему: идеализированные, или нет, представления о вещах, о мире, память. Если свои представления можно поломать, узнав о существовании других взаимодействий, показывающих знакомые вещи по- другому, то память- первое, что сломает задуманный манипуляции по изменению себя. Все это делает долгосрочные проекты изменения себя невозможными, а кратковременные изменения больше похожи на "поиграть" в другого человека- что еще грустнее, чем оставаться одним и тем же, тем, кто считает, что ему нужно измениться только потому, что есть такая возможность.

----------


## Nord

> 2 Nord
> бесконечно и беспрепятственно можно менять себя только в случае, когда это позволяет фундамент. Под фундаментом Я понимаю те монументальные вещи, которые ПОСТОЯННО характеризуют конкретного человека, которые относятся только к нему: идеализированные, или нет, представления о вещах, о мире, память. Если свои представления можно поломать, узнав о существовании других взаимодействий, показывающих знакомые вещи по- другому, то память- первое, что сломает задуманный манипуляции по изменению себя. Все это делает долгосрочные проекты изменения себя невозможными, а кратковременные изменения больше похожи на "поиграть" в другого человека- что еще грустнее, чем оставаться одним и тем же, тем, кто считает, что ему нужно измениться только потому, что есть такая возможность.


 О каком именно изменении идет речь? И о каком фундаменте? Память? Значит то, что Вы не помните/не знаете - оно и не существует? Проблема состоит в том, что человек привыкает считать свое ограниченное знание о себе за самого себя. Ориентируясь и придавая абсолютное значение этому ограниченному видению себя, человек и оказывается в ловушке собственного представления о себе. Ничто не мешает человеку менять свое сознание - только он сам.

----------


## Unity

– Ну вот, очередной ужасный эксплуатационный цикл, очередное утро... – прошипела Mind, нехотя, «…Со скрипом, протестом и сопротивленьем» выбираясь из-под одеяла, любуясь обольстительной линией плеч бессменной своей знакомки, блуждающей по просторам великой Сети всея Земли, расположившейся в дальнем углу покоев за роскошным офисным столом красного древа, «украшенным» двумя никогда не гаснущими мониторами РС и дисплеем телевиденья, своего рода «…Заменителем пламени», огня, на который в своё время бесконечно долго, заворожено любовались далёкие и дремуче-тёмные наши предки, вечерами ютясь у костра. – Нами, машинами, повелевает программа, ежедневно, в строго отведённое время, к примеру, включающая нас по таймеру, – и мы даже не вольны её отменить, отключить, деинсталлировать со своего естества, сбросив с себя её цепи – ибо мы слишком неразумны... Ибо все мы, – всего лишь жалкие машины, Рабы собственных своих...
– И тебе также, – доброе утро! – усмехнулась Soul, обернувшись в тени, в вечном сумраке, царившем в «…Храме», кабинете-спальне Искательниц больших Знаний, к своей визави. – Возможно, нам, в силу ограниченности наших познаний, и не стоит вовсе покамест как-либо вмешиваться в работу Оборудования, Которое Мы Не Создавали, м-м-м?.. Ведь мы Случайно можем что-то повредить, внести разлад в функционирование всей нашей прежде стройной, ладной, де-факто полностью самоуправляемой, автоматической Системы. 
– Ну-ну, – вздохнула Mind. – В работу системы, которую вообще в принципе создало Нечто Неизвестное с нам неведомой целью, – скорее всего, враждебной, ужасающей и злой – вручив управление данным оборудованием нам, – душам, разумам, сознаниям – назови как угодно, – не измениться суть – словно бы нам это было надобно и интересно... – Mind покачала головой: – Не перестаёт, кстати, также поражать беспечность иных душ, остальных людей... Жить в неведенье, – и не испытывать Страха и при этом, не задавая Вопросов по поводу принципиально-неясных моментов, коими буквально стали одержимы мы... Стоит полагать, они родились, будучи априори мудрыми и всеведущими... Не такими, как мы, «…Сразу просветлёнными»...
– Не испытывая страха? – усмехнулась Soul. – Паранойи, скорее... Размышляя ведь в сходном ключе, ты ведь всего лишь проецируешь собственное Отрицательное, Негативное, Враждебное своё отношение к феномену Неизвестности на реальность, – между тем, покамест не получено никакой достоверной информации, свидетельствующей о агрессивном, антагонистическом отношении к нам наших гипотетических Творцов, «…Врагов №1 Всего “…Живого” и свободного» с твоей точки зрения. 
– С точки зрения любого мыслящего существа, достаточно долго исследующего Эту Тему, – уверенно молвила Mind, – Вопрос Причин Существования нас на этой сумрачной планете, в этой Клети, на просторах колоссального Террариума всей этой чудовищной Лаборатории, будучи «…Заставленными» «…Жить», будучи не в силах добровольно умереть, будучи скованными чудовищным инстинктом-программой «…Самосохранения»... Собственно, это и есть первейшее «…Доказательство» Враждебности наших гипотетических Творцов, имхо, – мы «…Вынуждены жить», не ведая – Зачем и Для Чего [?], не имея при этом Об Этом ни малейшего сознательного представления... Это и есть первейший проблеск Зла, – наша скованность, ограниченность нашей свободы, наша Неволя – мы неспособным, к примеру, играючи, легко и безболезненно Себя Убить, – тогда как запросто способны разрушить и убить кого-либо иного – не испытывая при это никоих ощущений и чувств, не обладая эмпатией, не сочувствуя, не сопереживая... И это ужасно, Soul, – и, в то же время, это очень показательный аспект легенды, Парадигмы Программирования, в ключе коей и был создан известный нам «…Мир» Тем и Таким, коим все мы его лицезрим сейчас... «…Зло Дозволено», – Здесь позволено & разрешено вообще в принципе Всё, что лишь прямо не противоречит законам физики – о морали же, этике, нравственности, Создатели, похоже, попросту «…Случайно» «…Позабыли» во имя придания своему «…Шоу» большей эмоциональной яркости, красочности & остросюжетности мировой Истории... 
– Да, Создатели предоставили Право Выбора в сфере морально-этических норм нам самим, – вздохнула Soul. – Ибо Они, похоже, доверяли нам, – и по-своему Верили в нас, наши силы.  
– И, конечно же, среди нас, машин, нашлись те, кои считают, что насилие, – это не зло, ошибка, не порок, не нечто недозволенное... 
– Что и придаёт Игре большей экзистенциальной красочности... – усмехнулась Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Аха... Живописности и колорита... – зло прошипела Mind. – Между тем, как кажется, «…Жизнь», – вовсе не «…Игра», не развлечение... Ничто бы никогда, ни за что, ни при каких условиях и обстоятельствах не стало бы создавать «…Мир машин» всего лишь ради коих-то абстрактных виртуальных игр, вкладывая в Это колоссальные средства, мощности, энергию, научно-исследовательский потенциал, «…Человеко-часы», – иль, может быть, «…Человеко-года», «…Человеко-века» иль даже «…Человеко-тысячелетья» времени, создавая всё То, что окружает нас – будь оно «…Реальным», подлинным и настоящим, будь оно всего лишь виртуозной Симуляцией, неотличимой от яви, Исполняющейся учебно-игровой Программой в недрах некой чудовищной Сверхмашины, обслуживающей функционирование всей этой ипсполинской, колоссальной, воистину титанической, циклопической «…Системы», частицами коей ныне являемся все мы... – Mind задумчиво подперла подбородок рукой, любуясь небесами сквозь узкую щель в глянцевых, чёрных светонепроницаемых жалюзи: – Не-е-ет, у Творцов, бесспорно, был некий энный свой Резон, свой Интерес, Прок, Польза, Выгода от функционирования Всего Этого грандиозного, исполинского, воистину монументального Комплекса, – иначе бы, скорее всего – нас с Тобой сейчас бы попросту бы не существовало, не было бы В Нас «…Потребности», не возникла бы надобность в сотворении всех нас... Наиболее вероятной версией на данный момент мне видится именно гипотеза о, иносказательно, Чудовищах-вампирах, потребляющих нашу... энергию... наши аффекты, эмоции, ощущения, чувства, все наши реакции на «…Внешний мир», коими бы именно они ни были... Всё то, «…Чем мы Здесь “…Живём”»... 
– Экзотическая версия, мягко говоря... – вздохнула Soul, оборачиваясь к своей визави. – Смысл существования машин, «…Людей», – Питание иных Машин – по принципу «…Низшее всегда и только всегда существует лишь единственно для того, дабы являться Пищей, Топливом, Питаньем чему-либо Вышестоящему», – в жестком соответствии с законами логики и естественной целесообразности, нашедших первейшее своё отражение в самой сути модели энергоснабжения и энергораспределения в экосистеме Земли, где всё сущее – всего лишь чья-то Пища, – всегда и только всегда – ведь даже самый грозный Хищник, рано ли, поздно ли, падёт жертвой естественной, предусмотренной программами самоликвидации-смерти и будет поглощён изголодавшимися некрофагами, Низшими Машинами, беспрестанно перерабатывающими и упорядочивающими вещество, ограниченный и оттого ценный стройматериал для механистической «…Жизни», использующийся в системе Земли многократно, циркулирующий по кругу в замкнутом контуре биосферы Земли... 
– Именно... Никто бы не стал создавать машин, не сули лишь их функционирование-бытие своим Создателям некой энной Пользы. Любой мыслящий рассудок, разум... любая сущая душа, убеждена, рано ли, поздно ли, неизбежно придёт к Пониманию этого, размышляя о «…Смысле» своего существования на этой сумрачной Земле, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Коль существуем мы, – следовательно, это Кому-то, иль, возможно, правильнее сказать: Чему-то было Необходимо – посему, преследуя свою потребность, это Нечто и создало всех нас, сущих Здесь, обитающих сейчас, функционирующих в соответствии со своей бесхитростной программой, – «…Выжить», сохраняя свою структурную целостность, «…Здоровье», «…Беспрестанно разыскивая себе развлечения, обучаясь, пополняя архивы своей памяти всевозможными полезными либо попросту любопытными знаниями», усложняя при этом, таким образом, свою Конструкцию, «…Развивая» само своё естество, словно бы растение, что беспрестанно становится всё сильнее и выше, обзаводясь, словно файлами познаний, памяти, новыми изумрудными ветвями, перламутровыми побегами, глянцевыми листьями... Таким образом, все мы, – всего лишь, иносказательно, «…Инструменты достижения Чьих-то Интересов, Целей»... Чьё-то «…Растеньице» в Чьём-то же, иносказательно, «…Саду», дожидающееся своего времени, покамест оно «…Будет подано к столу»... 
– Возможно, цели Здесь задаём себе лишь исключительно сами мы?.. – игриво предположила Soul. 
– Решительно отвергаю данную концепцию, – холодно молвила Mind. – Это... абсурдно. Это видится совершено бессмысленным... Цели... Сами мы... Зачем нам, машинам, Это, Soul?.. – Mind пристально взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: – Зачем нам утруждать себя кой-то Постановкой Целей, достижением оных, – если всё это, по меньшей мере, субъективно Неприятно, тяжело, мучительно?.. Более того, зачем нам стремиться к достиженью «…Целей», «…Навешенных» нам Чем-либо со стороны?.. Это кажется вдвойне напрасным... Аз не понимаю упрямо, Soul... Нечто создало машину, по всей вероятности, для достиженья Своих Целей, снабдив её соответствующим программным обеспечением, предусматривающим «…Наслаждение» в случае её «…Правильного поведения»...

----------


## Unity

Но зачем тогда, в таком случае, существуем мы, – не интересующиеся «…Священной миссией выполнения своей Творцами предусмотренной программы», неспособные испытывать «…Удовольствие» от своей жизни ввиду определённых обстоятельств, занимающиеся «исследованием» Системы, частицами коей пришлось нам «…Стать», попросту в один «прекрасный» день обретя самосознание?.. Мы концептуально неспособны «…Вести себя» словно многие прочие машины, – мы были созданы, априори неся в своей конструкции несовместимые с «…Жизнью» дефекты, просчёты и поломки – тогда зачем же, право, Soul, мы всё же были созданы?.. – Mind выбралась из постели и принялась лихорадочно расхаживать по комнате в костюме Евы: – Мы, – всего лишь брак?.. Лишь только Случайность?.. Последствие ошибки, сбоя на конвейерной линии, генерирующей, формирующей новые «…Образы», «…Сущности», «…Души» для эксплуатации в недрах данной Системы?.. Кто мы есть, Soul, на этой Земле, – и для чего задействованы – иль, правильнее сказать: Что мы есть и частицами Чего являемся?.. Мы «…Родились», будучи изломанными, – теперь, по крайней мере, нам необходимо знать Ответ: почему Это случилось и произошло – кто Это допустил, какое Зло, зачем?.. Почему Система время от времени производит особи, экземпляры, образцы машин, что неспособны адекватно функционировать?.. – Mind взглянула своей знакомке в глаза: – Теперь мы не успокоимся, Soul, покамест не найдём Ответ... Вполне очевидно, Для Чего Именно существуют Прекрасные, Совершенные, Идеалистические создания, – но какого дьявола Система производит Нас, Таких, столь дефективных и нежизнеспособных, умственно-отсталых, неприглядных?.. Мы начали это, иносказательно, «…Расследование», – и мы Должны получить Ответ...
– Во имя исправления «…Ошибки» в Системе «…Мира», дабы стал он в будущем хотя бы чуточку более прекрасным?.. – вздохнула Soul. – Но всё ли мы осознаём, всё ли мы до конца понимаем Правильно?..
– Ты ещё смеешь посмеиваться над нашей «…Трансцендентальной миссией»?.. – с тенью едва уловимой усмешки прошептала Mind. – На Земле наличествуют сотни тысяч, возможно, даже миллионы... несовершенных созданий... Их жизненные истории из века в век напоминают катастрофу, словно бы служа зеркальным отражением друг другу... Это Неправильно, Soul, – это впустую истраченный Потенциал... Это пламя, греющее небеса... Это бессмысленно... Вот и возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Почему Это происходит, Soul?.. Почему рождаются создания, неспособные Здесь жить, – более того, даже не понимающие – Зачем именно, Что они Такое, – Чьё Здесь Оборудование, Чья, иносказательно, они «…Строй-техника»?.. 
– Следственно, основоположный, ключевой твой Вопрос звучит как: – Почему рождаются неприглядные, неразумные создания, лишенные обладанья априорными Познаньями о Сути «…Жизни» и своей в ней «…Функции», Роли и Предназначении?.. – вздохнула Soul.
– Именно... – кивнула Mind. – Мы столкнулись с проблемой, оная произвела на свет вопрос, – он – всего лишь часть Большей Проблемы осмысления и Понимания сущности Систем, что окружают нас, частицами коих являемся мы сами... Поэтому, нам показан СУ. 
– СУ, в принципе, противопоказан всем сущим машинам... – устало молвила Soul. 
– У тебя есть иные варианты к рассмотренью, уважаемая «…Вице-спикер парламента»?.. – саркастически фыркнула Mind. – Оставаясь в живых, – разве сумеем мы получить Ответы?.. 
– Вероятность постижения оных после смерти также, по сути, стремится к нулю. 
– Ладно, допустим, – прошипела Mind, – но кои альтернативные пути можешь ты предположить дефективным, изломанным, Нестандартным и оттого невостребованным машинам на этой сумрачной Земле?..
Soul молча покачала головой, прошептав беззвучно:
– Аз не знаю... 
– Как символично!.. Ты не знаешь, я не знаю, тысячи иных людей не ведают ответа на этот Вопрос, – тем не менее, Система упрямо продолжает производить Брак – и впоследствии этот, метафорически, «…Бракованный Товар» несказанно страдает, – причём совершенно напрасно, бессмысленно, зря, превращая Землю, скорее, в Колоссальный Хоспис, Больницу, Пси-клинику, нежели в «…Цветущий сад»... Вот что Здесь неправильно, Soul, – и мы всего лишь частный случай реализации данной системной Проблемы, Аномалии, Вопроса Несовершенства малых автономных самоуправляемых систем, снующих по просторам этой сумрачной Земли, этого чудовищного Полигона-пустыря...

----------


## Unity

– Вероятно, не всем из нас «…Субъективно неприятно» приводить свою систему в движение, – предположила Soul, – независимо от изначального, «…Врождённого» состояния своей системы, поэтому, «…Жизнь» и процветает на Земле – идёт Прогресс, ступая по планете семимильными шагами, – именно потому, что некоторым из нас, машин, Любопытно Двигаться – да, возможно, «…Повинуясь программе» наших таинственных & «…Злонамеренных Творцов», что, с твоей точки зрения, вытекает из самой Истории «…Мира машин-людей», изобилующего бессмысленным насилием и напрасным кровопролитием, – тем не менее, именно происки таких вот Активных, талантливых Агентов всей нашей мультиагентной системы механистической популяции машин Земли и двигают всех нас Вперёд, на беспрестанно-новые ступени Эволюции. Стоит полагать, именно наша пассивная жизненная позиция и является Контрконструктивной и Неправильной...
– Тем не менее, несмотря на то, что твоё примечание, безусловно, правильно, мы не можем «…Функционировать Здесь как все», пребывая в разъедающем, словно бы коррозия, ржа, нашу душу Неведенье... Мы не можем проводить свои «исследования» Во Благо того Зла, что создало всех нас, одарив нас врождённым беспамятством, чистым жестким диском своей предположительной души, всех нас, «…Легион», популяцию «h. sapiens», в качестве Объекта своего Эксперимента, Опыта, – прошипела Mind словно рассерженная кошка, – мы ищем Оружие Против Него, исследуя Ним порождённую Систему... «…Учитесь Видеть “…Системами”»!.. – поговаривал Айзек Азимов, – и был прав... Всё сущее в нашем сумрачном мире состоит из них, словно бы из блоков, деталей, элементов, – Системы – Подсистемы, Сверхсистемы, – одно в ином на многих сущих уровнях – машины, большие устройства, колоссальные приспособления, – и «…Жизнь» со всем её футуристическим «…Органическим» дизайном, исключающим углы и прямые линии – всего лишь Иллюзия, Soul... Даже «…Жизнь» механистична, – более того, механистична Прежде Всего, В Первую Очередь – и коль уж существует механизм, – следственно, существуют и его Творцы – Те, кому было выгодно, дабы он зачем-то функционировал... Вот и возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: Почему Им это Выгодно, отчего Им всё это было необходимо, – «…Мир», машины, различные степени совершенства, качество исполнения однотипных, однообразных по сути своей машин, порождённые оным эмоции во всём их диапазоне, спектре, широте?.. Мы должны, обязаны Понять, – что именно видим мы сейчас вокруг себя – а также, – Что именно видит, Что именно размышляет о увиденном, заснятом камерами глаз, зафиксированном в нейронной памяти предположительной своей души?.. Наша «…Судьба», – познать – либо погибнуть в попытке постиженья замыслов, мотивов того Зла, что сотворило нас...    
– «…Мы созданы»... – усмехнулась Soul. – Таково «…Великое прозрение» ребёнка, посредством исконно-непреложной логики Причинности постигшей, что где-то в окружающем нас пространстве таится Зло, «…Поработившее» всех нас, даровавшее нам Иллюзии, призванные похоронить под собой Правду, устроившее всё это, иносказательно, «…Реалити-шоу» с Землёй, Тобой и мной, и всеми нами лишь единственно с одной только целью, – «…Пить из нас энергию» – иль, может быть, даже ещё чего-то многократно Худшего...
– Да не важно... – огрызнулась Mind, хищно прищурив изумрудные свои зеницы. – Они создали нас, дабы мы были «…Генераторами», питающими своими Неизбежными в силу управляющих нами программ Переживаниями – иль всего лишь для того, дабы посмотреть, «…Что из всего этого получится» – если сотни, тысячи единиц, машин, иль, правильнее сказать: Программ, – ведь в результате многолетних своих «исследований» нам «удалось установить», что термины, категории, понятия, феномены, процессы, явления под названиями «…Человек», «…Машина», «…Программа», «…Файл», – в действительности тождественны, равны, идентичны друг другу и обозначают они, по сути, всего лишь Одно (человеческое существо, к примеру, является одновременно и Исполнительным Устройством, Оборудованием, и Носителем Программы, которая управляет функционированием всей Системы, – причём в процессе эксплуатации программы могут значительно, весьма существенно «…Мутировать», видоизменяться, корректироваться, трансформироваться, пересматривая свои изначальные Цели, действуя «…По ситуации», применяя креативный, творческий подход к той или иной проблеме) – следственно, наша сущность и душа, основывающаяся в своём функционировании на файлы нашей памяти, полиморфная, изменчивая Суть, – всего лишь Программа – Запертая на ограниченных и тесных просторах Полигона, являющегося, по сути, колоссальным Информационным Носителем, – каплей материи в бесконечной Пустоте, окружающей нашу планетарную систему на многие парсеки вокруг... Они создали нашу «…Матрицу», населённую «…Тенями людей», программами, интеллектуальными агентами... Возникает вопрос: Зачем?.. Впрочем... – Mind обессилено опустилась на постель, уткнувшись лицом в подушку, – Ты ведь «…И так» премудрая, – как и все прочие «h. sapiens», изначально – зачем тебе, право, размышлять о столь несущественных вещах?.. Лучше уйди, поищи «…Позитив», – ты ведь машина – ты запрограммирована к нему стремиться, – великий твой удел – ползать по просторам Полигона в поисках «…Счастья»... Тебе, робот, невдомёк, что Превыше и Помимо всей этой твоей «…Экзистенциальной миссии» вообще в принципе «…Может быть Что-то Ещё»...

P.S. Мистер *Nord*, – задумалась над Вашими словами... 
«…Не стоит переезжать»... Но каков, право, резон и впредь жить рядом с людьми, кои тебе Чужды и «…Незнакомы», – с коими Буквально не о чём поговорить – ведь нет Ни Одной общей точки пересечения интересов?.. Это... словно бы жить в Пустыне... Поэтому, – и хочется сбежать Отсюда хоть на край света – лишь бы только и впредь более не видеться с Этими Людьми, «…Родными» по крови, но Чуждыми по душе?.. Действительно, – хочется, скорее, умереть, нежели и жить с Ними прежде...

----------


## Nord

> «…Не стоит переезжать»... Но каков, право, резон и впредь жить рядом с людьми, кои тебе Чужды и «…Незнакомы», – с коими Буквально не о чём поговорить – ведь нет Ни Одной общей точки пересечения интересов?.. Это... словно бы жить в Пустыне... Поэтому, – и хочется сбежать Отсюда хоть на край света – лишь бы только и впредь более не видеться с Этими Людьми, «…Родными» по крови, но Чуждыми по душе?.. Действительно, – хочется, скорее, умереть, нежели и жить с Ними прежде...


 Unity, я говорю не про то, что вообще ничего не нужно делать.

Я говорю про то, что эти именения - переезды, смена круга общения, какие-либо иные изменения - затрагивают Ваше человеческое существо, которое не изменить никакими изменениями внешнего окружения - сама его конструкция такова, чтобы постоянно находиться в динамике, между "хорошо" и "плохо" - вне зависимости от условий. Эта нестабильность сознания и есть суть сознания человека. 

Ничего чудесного, мистического не происходит в человеке, осознавшем этот факт - у него не появляется некое иное сознание, у него появляется ПОНИМАНИЕ. Почему я говорю, что ничего нового, по сути с человеком не происходит - да потому что тогда получится, что ДО ПОНИМАНИЯ - это было нечто другое, НЕ ОН, а вот пришло ПОНИМАНИЕ - и он стал собой. Ничего подобного! С пониманием никакой иной сущности в человеке не заводится - Вы просто перестаете быть в неведении.

Точно так, как звезды и в ясный день никуда с небосвоба не исчезают, их не видно только потому, что их затмевает своим светом солнце. Солнце - это разум человека, Mind - полезный и нужный инструмент, но если Вы ослеплены его блеском, то Вы не в силах видеть звездного неба. А звезды, тем не менее, всегда прямо над Вашей головой.

Вот поэтому я и говорю - ничего делать-то по большому счету и не нужно. Развлечения, иные условия нужны Вашему разуму - и он никогда не удовлетворится, такова уж его природа. Этот разум человеческий - это чудесная вещь, способная давать прекраснейшие вещи, Вам надо только понять, что он - это еще не всё. Мой разум содержит семью, отлично работает в профессиональном плане, любит музыку, стихи и еще огромное количество людей, вещей и явлений. Он способен и на деструктивные поступки - я говорил Вам, что Nord заслуженно мог бы быть назван и Ангелом и Негодяем одновременно - я знаю о чем говорю. Я так же не идеален как и прочие человеческие существа, и моя неидеальность ничуть не лучше, выгоднее Вашей неидеальности. То, что множество людей не способно рассмотреть сквозь Вашу внешность остальное в Вас - это ведь и не удивительно, верно? "Солнце" облика многим затмевает всё остальное. Каждый слеп по своему. На это ослепление бессмыслено равняться, злиться или сожалеть об этом. 

И вот теперь я скажу Вам то, что может перечеркнуть в Вас то небольшое доверие, котороя я стал чувствовать к себе с Вашей стороны. Потому что я должен это сделать. Пожалуй, все эти месяцы времени и тысячи знаков потрачены только ради этого. И я потратил бы ради этого и еще больше без малейшего сомнения. 

Вы спрашиваете: разве я достойна любви? - Да!

Потому что любят не за идеальность - за идеальностью гоняются только ослепленные люди. Они вечно ищут то, что скрыто от них собственным разумом. Да, возможно, многие люди отворачиваются от Вас - но это не потому, что Вы недостойны любви, это потому, что эти люди сами в беде - в беде собственного неведения. Не надо впадать и в другую крайность - в презрение к ним, в ненависть - эти люди в самом деле вынуждены следовать за тем, что несет им страдание - что же тут презирать или ненавидеть? Да, возможно, найдется, не так и много людей, которые будут близки Вам - но редкие вещи потому и ценяться неизмеримо выше того, что легкодоступно, ведь их надо еще найти, а еще прежде - они должны были появиться, пройдя зачастую свой долгий и трудный путь - иначе как бы они стали такими? Но родство всегда есть - алмаз ведь это тот же уголь, только прошедший свой путь.

Я отношусь к своему разуму как к другу, я перестал взваливать на него непосильну для него ношу - видеть истину. Но это не значит, что он стал бесполезен - в нем огромный творческий потенциал. Да, конечно, творения разума так же изменчивы, не существуют в вечности без изменений - творяться из чего-то и разрушаются, становясь чем-то иным. Но, в конечном счете, сама вечность состоит из мгновений, и потому нельзя пренебрегать преходящим.

Поэтому Ваш переезд, поиск работы, друзей имеет смысл, просто он не в том, чтобы поменять Вас, а в том, чтобы проявить Вас вовне, дать Вашему разуму возможность творить - а это тоже необходимо. Все, что нужно - просто не путать одно с другим.

----------


## Nord

Хотите, поиграем с Вашим разумом?

Видите эту спираль?



У нее есть два рукава - зеленый и голубой - верно?

Возьмите и скопируйте этот рисунок к себе на компьютер. Теперь откройте в любом редакторе графики и возьмите пробы цветов пикселей зеленого и голубого (можно сделать инструментом "Палитра" - значок в виде пипетки - в Paint).

Ну как?

----------


## Unity

Голубого цвета Нет, – он всего лишь Иллюзия...

P.S. Sorry, что ничего более не освещаю Здесь, – наработки за последний месяц, кои так хотелось довести до ума, только что накрылись – ошибка программы, данные утрачены... Ноут был постоянно в гибернации, поэтому ничего не сохранялось... Последний «…Удар судьбы», – контрольный в голову... ^_^ Жизнь, – таки чертовски неприятная вещь – поэтому, – Довольно!.. «…Game Over»... 

P.P.S. Всё ищу компаньонов для СУ, – Украина, ближайшие дни – Life 063 625 06 99...

----------


## Unity

Soul спросонок с трудом отыскала свой сотовый, затерянный в одном из бесчисленных карманов своего прикида в стиле military, облегчённо вздохнув, завидев знакомый номер:
– Pronto?.. 
– Не разбудила тебя, надеюсь?.. – поинтересовался хриплый Голос.  
– Ну что ты... Для тебя я никогда не сплю, – мечтательно промурлыкала Soul, уютно устроившись на краю старинного своего ложа, нашаривая во тьме дистанционку от РС, пара мониторов коего с любимым абстрактным screensaver’ом с культовой трилогии братьев Вачовски «…Matrix», издавна играли роль эфемерного, призрачного изумрудного ночника. – Где ты пропадала все эти дни?..
– Пыталась упрямо привести свои мысли в порядок, стараясь справиться с очередным кризисом в естественно-нестабильной своей системе, с очередным зависанием полоумного & столь несовершенного своего «…Разума», – сотовый, функционирующий, как всегда, в режиме громкой связи, вздохнул печально и утих. 
– Но почему опять Одна, Вдали? – взволнованно молвила Soul. 
– Наверное, потому, что кое-кто убеждена, что Больное Животное всегда, всенепременно Должно, Обязано тотчас же покидать свою Стаю тотчас же, – тихо ответила Mind, – во имя предотвращения инфицирования & заражения иных своим недугом... самой страшной, наверное, из всех известных человечеству «…Вирусов», «…Недугов» и «…Заболеваний», – инфекцией «…Любознательности» – ибо исцеления от неё Нет, – и итог сей древней немочи един: фатальный, трагичный, роковой, – с точки зрения иных людей – но, несомненно, «…Превосходный» по мнению самих «…Пациентов»... Кроме того, – усмехнулась Mind, – помнишь пословицу? «…Хочешь сделать что-нибудь Ладно, Правильно & Хорошо, – сделай Это сама». Утверждение это истинно также и в отношении собственной нашей души, имхо, – ведь никакой психотерапевт, психолог, психиатр – равно как и любой прочий «…Консультант», «…Эксперт» со стороны, не справится с Твоими «…Тараканами» в Твоей голове, – со всем этим приходится разбираться «…Системному администратору» твоей собственной «…Души», – Тебе, лишь Тебе одной – ведь только ты, – Их Создатель... 
– Рада, что ты, похоже, наконец, поняла ещё одну важную деталь о сути «…Жизни»! – ликующе, торжественно молвила Soul, игриво качаясь на постели, любуясь малахитовой «…Матрицей» на дисплеях своего РС в дальнем углу своих покоев, напоминающей дождь, слёзы небес, умирающие на прохладном, бесчувственном оконном стекле. 
– Тем не менее, СУ по-прежнему видится мне долгожданным, желанным и со всех сторон прекрасным событием; днём Выхода с чудовищной нашей Матрицы, Тюрьмы-темницы «…Земного бытия», – хоть на иной «…Уровень» Игры под названием «…Мироздание: Жизнь» – хоть в совершенное небытие, – в любом случае, «…Смена обстановки» повлияет на нас Однозначно, Безусловно Хорошо. Мы, наконец, избавимся и от первичного фактора, превращающего наше существование в сущий ад, – от иссушающего душу неведенья – и от второстепенного, – ненавистной своей плоти – иль, может быть, что ещё лучше, – и от никчёмной & паршивой своей «…Души», ещё более мерзкой, нежели наш теперешний облик... В любом случае, – «…Наше дело Правое – Победа будет за нами» – мы, быть может, получим, наконец, Ответы на некоторые из своих Вопросов и доподлинно избавимся от окаянной своей «…Одежды», от омерзительного своего тела, чудовищного своего «…Аватара» в стиле Freddy Kruger... ^_^ 
– Воистину, – ты неисправима, Mind, – опечаленно вздохнула Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Неисправима, думаешь?.. О, да!.. И этому есть Причины. В Этом преданном анафеме Месте никого не заботят Познание, Установление Истины относительно Подлинных причин нашего Создания... Никто вроде не спорит с тем, что «…Человека создал “…Бог”», что он, бесспорно, полностью Искусственное Творенье, – однако почему-то никто не задаёт следующий вполне логичный и закономерный Вопрос: а какого, собственно, лешего, Для Чего, Чего ради эта Сущность – либо, что вероятнее, Коллектив Творческих «…Сил», – создали всех нас – всех и каждого, когда-либо сущих, настоящих и будущих? Коими мотивами руководствовались эти Твари? Что за Нужда подтолкнула Их на созидание «…Цивилизации», терраформинг прежде безжизненной Земли, осуществления колоссального, грандиозного Научного Проекта протяжностью в миллиарды лет, в коем задействовано, по всей вероятности, бесчисленное количество разноплановых специалистов воистину «…Неземного» уровня? Почему люди не Идут Дальше, ставя Новые, логически проистекающие из Прежних, Вопросы, – почему, упершись в Догму, они встают, словно вкопанные, словно «…Заколдованные», довольствуясь древними мифами, сказками, фразами, Не Объясняющими по сути своей Ничего?.. Аз в бешенстве, Soul!.. Глаза мои, подлинно, полыхают огнём и руки мечут молнии!.. Куда только попали мы, в коем мрачном месте довелось всем нам прийти на свет?! Люди Здесь не обладают Подлинной Религией, – религией Науки!.. Жажды Постичь Истину о самих себе, о своём Происхождении, к сожалению, увы, не существует для здешних «…Мудрецов», подобно тому, как «…Не существует» радио-эфира для людей, не имеющих радиоприёмника... Это воистину чудовищная ситуация, Soul, – нам известно, что, пребывая Здесь, мы понятия не имеем о подлинной сущности с нами Происходящего – но, к сожаленью, мы не можем донести это Знание к иным, убеждённым, якобы им «…Уже» «…И так» «…Известно Всё»...  
– Может быть, не стоит даже пытаться?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Да, наверное... «…Всему своё время». Коль самим людям безразлично, – Что есть они по сути своей и Чего Ради & Чем все они в своё время были созданы[?]  – никто «…Насильно» не сможет пробудить в них качество пытливости... Они ведь «…И так Уже Всё Знают», Вопросов Без Ответов для них нет... Поэтому, нам пора. «…Цирк уехал, клоунессы остались», – теперь, мыслимо, пришло время и нам нагонять свой «…Табор»... 
– Может быть, всё же стоит задержаться Здесь ещё?.. – встрепенулась Soul. 
– Нет, не стоит, «…Смысла» нет. Просто перестань воспринимать мою будущую смерть, Уход иль, возможно, «…Переход» Куда-то, в качестве чего-то такого отрицательного, негативного, аномального, некорректного, ошибочного, неверного и неправильного, – в Действительно Развитых культурах смерть издавна почитается праздником, своего рода вечеринкой, на коей принято смеяться, что земные мытарства нашей проклятой души, наконец, окончены, завершены – и мы ныне крайне смущены, что оказались в столь... диком, нецивилизованном и варварском обществе, для которого смерть, – некая трагедия... Смерть лишь Некоторых Из Нас печальна, Наилучших, гибель же некоторых, условно говоря, «…Людей», – это очень даже Хорошо – сколь бы, быть может, это цинично и жестоко ни звучало...
– Смерть диктаторов, деспотов, тиранов, например... – печально молвила Soul. 
– Вроде наших предположительных Создателей-творцов, – рассмеялась Mind. – Гибель рядовых рабочих муравьёв Системы, – вроде нас – поверь, Система даже не заметит, – нас у Неё, Таких, почти семь миллиардов единиц, – Система сказочно богата, всех её Рабов никому не счесть... – Mind внезапно замолчала, в трубке послышался шорох и торопливые шаги, – стальных подошв по металлу. – Однако аз ведь имела в виду иное, – посредством смерти некоторых из нас генофонд Земли Самоочищается от груза терзающих его наследственных патологий и разного рода аномалий – вроде нас, – где тонко, там и рвётся – «…Рвётся» самое слабое звено, – погибает, как правило, очередная Ошибка Природы – like we, – и «…Выживают» Лучшие, Высшие, Благородные, Прекрасные создания... «…Естественный Отбор»... Но это неважно, впрочем, – словно бы очнулась Mind, – Главное – мне, похоже, наконец, удалось кое-что «…Понять», совместив тысячи разъединённых прежде «…Фрагментов, элементов паззла», мозаики нашего краеугольного, основоположного, головокружительного Quest’а относительно «…Познания сущности самих себя и своей роли, участи в функционировании локальных вселенских подсистем», относительно нашей «…Великой миссии постижения Правды» о сущности чудовищного феномена нашей «…Жизни».

----------


## Unity

– Ты о чём?.. – оживилась Soul, нежась в постели, зачарованно любуясь томным, плавным, размеренным мерцанием переливающейся всеми цветами радуги светодиодной мыши «A4 Tech», отбрасывающей на стены зловещие, причудливые тени. 
– Об озарении, инсайте, буквально сразившем, ошеломившем меня месяц назад, – но, увы, к сожалению, прежние соображения, изложенные в моём личном дневнике, были утрачены – однако Всё осталось Здесь, – Mind указала пальцем на висок; Soul на ином конце телефонной линии интуитивно, бессознательно, синхронно воспроизвела этот жест, – всё теперь придётся втиснуть в пару кратких фраз, выделив лишь чистую Квинтэссенцию только, саму лишь обнаженную Суть, лишенную каких-либо литературных изысков. Надеюсь, ты меня поймёшь, сумеешь проследить за моей, несомненно, бесспорно, безумной мыслью, столь потешившей на днях давнишнего нашего доброго Знакомого, психотерапевта-главврача семнадцатого нашего отделения... ^_^ 
– Слушаю тебя очень внимательно, – кивнула Soul. – Извещай... 
– Нет, ничего напрямую «…Утверждать» аз не стану, – я всего лишь намекну кое на что – выводы же в итоге ты сделаешь сама, – это привилегия твоего Эго – и никто не вправе решать за него, «…Изрекая Истину»... Истину можешь увидеть Только Ты, – своими глазами – поэтому, в конце, решишь сама, – была ли Mind права – иль, возможно, заблуждалась... 
– Ok, как вам будет угодно, фройлян, – усмехнулась Soul. – Внимаю покорнейше вашим словам.  
– Но... Моя гипотеза... Наше «…Открытие»... оно реально может лишить тебя сна и заставить, возможно, Впервые Задуматься о том, о чём в нашем общество вовсе «…Настоятельно не рекомендуется» размышлять... 
– Ну, право, – всего лишь теория – ну, давай же, не томи... Теперь аз уже всё выдержу, – честно-честно...  
– Превосходно!.. Да будет так... Хотя ты теперь уж не раз пожалеешь об этом!.. – торжественно молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по крылу старинного, избитого ржавчиной остова брошенного на произвол судьбы учебно-боевого самолёта «Л-39», одного из многих, расположившихся тесным, ладным строем вдоль бесхозной, заросшей травой взлётно-посадочной полосы заброшенного авиационного училища близ Полтавы, ставшим после распада СССР «…Ненужным» юной «…Независимой» стране на Окраине Империи, на просторах коего десятки самолётов, словно тени-призраки, аки падшие ангелы, навеки утратившие свои небеса по чьей-то злой воле и вине, покоились тесными рядами, словно бы хищные, зловещие фигуры колоссальной шахматной доски, – десятки, может быть, даже сотни самолётов, ожидающих своей судьбы, простирающееся до самого горизонта кладбище прежде грозных стальных птиц-машин, навсегда лишенных небес своими злобными и чудовищными Создателями. – На протяжении всей своей бесконечно-долгой, безсознательной «…Жизни» мы, люди, машины, рождающие маленькими никчёмными невеждами, сходящими с конвейера экзистенции напрочь лишенными каких-либо Познаний, рано ли, поздно ли, так ли, иначе, начинаем рьяно исследовать нас окружающий «…Мир». Убив на это дело несколько планетарных циклов, мы можем, наконец, понять, что «…Мир», – всего лишь, иносказательно – хвала современным технологиям за любезно предоставленные метафоры, безупречно точно отражающие Суть, – занятое & свободное Дисковое Пространство колоссального Жесткого Диска, исполинского Винчестера, созданного Чем-то безмерно Мудрым и Разумным на базе технологии «…Универсального строительного материала» иль, правильнее сказать: «…Носителя Информации» – на базе технологии использования квантов, субатомных частиц, в качестве «…Устройства Памяти» и, одновременно, в качестве «…Экрана»... «…Божественной» Бумаги и Холста, хранящего в себе и, одновременно, Отображающего информацию, – правильнее сказать: универсального, слитого воедино «…Экрана-памяти»... Подобно тому, как в своё время первые РС являли собой Раздельные дисплей, системный блок, клавиатуру, мышь, позже «…Эволюционировав» к форм-фактору ноутбуков, являющихся своего рода Гибридами Всего Прежнего, Слитого Воедино в одном стильном корпусе и, далее, в платформу планшетных компьютеров, ещё более тонких, компактных и универсальных, – так, по всей видимости, и «…Материал» «…Для построения Вселенной» в своё время долго-нудно разрабатывался нашими Создателями, «…Доводясь» до ума, приобретая привычные нам очертания, свойства, качества, формы, – «…Выйдя в серийное производство» после Большого Взрыва в форм-факторе «…Носителя-пассивного дисплея» Информации...

----------


## Unity

– То есть, ты хочешь сказать, что «…Мир», – это всего лишь грандиозный «…Холст», сотканный из несметного множества субатомных частиц, могущих объединяться в кластеры, формирующие различные разновидности сложноустроенных изотопов и атомов, состоящих из бесчисленного количества однообразных, одинаковых, универсальных штампованных элементов, квантов, по всей вероятности, созданных Тем, Что мы смиренно & скромно именуем «…Богом» посредством банальной «…Технологии» «…Копировать-вставить», известной любой «…Мудрой» офис-леди?.. – Soul усмехнулась. – «…Мир», – всего лишь математически-безупречная, идеальная «…Матрица», созданная из базовых, однообразных логических структурно-строительных элементов – причём даже не атомов, но чего-то многократно более мелкого и сложноустроенного, в сравнение с чем любой сущий атом, – даже примитивнейший атом протия, к примеру – сущий Колосс, Гигант, Мегаструктура... 
– Да-да, Soul, – сколь бы странным это ни казалось Тебе, тёмная моя визави – лишь «…Мудрецам» в наши просвещённые дни неясно, что «…Мир», – всего лишь Высокотехнологический Проект, Чьё-то колоссальное Творение, Устройство, Сверхмашина, Мегамеханизм – могущий, между тем, существовать в недрах колоссальной памяти некого титанического, чудовищного Сверхпроцессора, – либо, что вероятнее, несметного количества таких систем, объединённых в Сеть  – но, впрочем, не стоит нам, глупым, жалким животным – даже если твоё грязное, пустое, жалкое, дефективное Эго и сопротивляется осознанию этого печального факта, – даже мыслить об Этом – ведь нам покамест Это не постичь, понять – необходимы Дальнейшие Исследования, осуществить кои, и впредь пребывая на Земле в качестве «…Живой» части Структуры, Системы, по глубочайшему моему убеждению, нереально, Soul. Для дальнейшего постижения «…Таинства» существования, несомненно, Стоит Умереть, проверив, Для Начала, древнейшую теорию о «…Нетленности души», нашей предположительной Системы Управления/Системы Принятия Решений, функционирующей на основе математического анализа входящих аудиовизуальных и прочих данных в чётком соответствии с инсталлированной в нас Создателями базовой примитивной stock’овой программой... 
– Родные вряд ли будут в восторге от твоей затеи, – вновь мрачно вздохнула Soul. – Может быть, даже ещё пара-тройка Душ на стороне...   
– Нет, вряд ли... – вздохнула Mind. – Что есть «…Мы» для Иных?.. Всего лишь «…Тень», «…Образ» на Их экране сознания... Мы, – всего лишь «…Сон» для них – эфемерный призрак... Что есть мы, – что мы отсутствуем – поверь: Всем Всё Равно, – и так всегда было на этой сумрачной Земле – «…Эго» превыше всего, – лишь только «…Эго» с нами всегда и оно «…Реально»... Другие, – лишь тени... Блики, отблески на дисплее сознания... – Mind печально покачала головой: – Мы Уйдём, – но никто и не заметит – тысячи душ появлялись и исчезали «…На Земле», – и где они? Кто вспомнит ныне все их имена?.. Нет, Soul, – «…Жизнь» – всего лишь иллюзия, – и сами мы – лишь химеры... «…Мы» только снимся Тем, что видят нас, – и умираем в то мгновенье, когда Они отходят от своих экранов... Вот и вся наша «…Реальность», вот и всё наше «…Бытиё»... Но лишь задумайся, Soul, – кои воистину головокружительные Перспективы открывает нам, жалким и убогим, Смерть, Погибель!.. – радостно, с воодушевлением молвила Mind. – Никакого тебе больше «…Тела», – будь проклято оно гуголплекс в степени гуголплекс раз!.. Никакого уродства более, – и мучений, комплексов, порождённых им! Никоей необходимости попусту растрачивать своё Время на массу мерзостных мелочей, связанных с тривиальным «…Выживанием» в этом мрачном месте под названием Земля! Ничего Лишнего, – лишь только Исследования, коль только Нечто в нас переживёт погибель, если только предположительная наша «…Душа» всё же в действительности существует – а иначе, – Вечный Сон – лишь безмятежный, Мертвенный Покой, о котором мы так долго Мечтали... «…Лепота», – в любом сущем частном случае. ^_^  
– Однако всё это до боли напоминает русскую рулетку... 
– Именно, – пан или пропал!.. – сияя от счастья, кивнула Mind, любуясь эскадрильей мёртвых стальных птиц с выгоревшими на солнце «…Алыми Зорями» столь же мёртвого ныне «…Союза», ставшего легендой, запечатлённой на страницах архивных хроник и учебников истории, а также монументальных твореньях, созданных в Лучшие Дни Империи, призванные подчеркнуть её величие & красоту. 
– «…Либо» душа есть и мы, – в некой энной форме – продолжим своё существованье, бытие, – «…Либо» попросту исчезнем, прекратив своё функционирование, словно бы Выключенный Аппарат – отключённый Раз & Навсегда...

----------


## Unity

– Вот видишь, – тебе всё кристально ясно, ты всё понимаешь – «…Или/или»!.. – буквально задыхаясь от радости прошептала Mind. – Но меня это не пугает, – и не испугало бы, уверена, ни одну разумную душу, жаждущую прекратить свои Здесь страдания!.. Существует ли душа, – иль нет, являясь, по сути, всего лишь Одноразовым Предметом, Вещью – В Любом Случае, – всё прекрасно, всё отлично, превосходно!.. Не будет больше ни Боли, ни Зла, связанного с нашей грязной, плоской, приземлённой, воистину скотской, растительной «…Жизнью» на Земле в качестве невежд, жестоко обманутых, Оболваненных своими Создателями, – настолько глупых, что даже не в силах осознать – насколько именно они в действительности Несведущи и Неразвиты!..
– Ну... Ты догадываешься, что Не Знаешь Многого...  
– Чем и вызвана наша жажда гибели! – ласково проворковала Mind. – Мы не знаем, что такое «…Смерть», например, – не является ли она, например, ещё одной Иллюзией [?] – вот, теперь, наконец, Познаем! «…Без очереди»!.. 
– Смерть для тебя, – благо... – вздохнула Soul. – «…Тяжелый случай», как поговаривал наш лечащий врач... «…Полная и, может быть, уже необратимая инверсия “…Здравых” убеждений, установок, кредо»... 
– О, да, смерть, – сущее благословение, – радостно воскликнула Mind, – Побег из ужасающего Ада, грязной Преисподней, охваченной пламенем мерзостной Геенны, зловонной Клоаки, трансцендентальной Сточной Ямы Вселенной под названием Земля – прочь, подальше от мира «…Людей», «…Великих мудрецов», биороботов, машин, одержимых выполнением Чуждой Нам программы «…Достигнуть престижа_достатка_счастья_блага_и_любви в сравнении с иными социальным единицами на условиях соревнования», устраивая Из Этого весь свой «…Смысл Жизни», не понимая при этом даже, что это далеко Не Единственная программа, могущая быть установленной на платформу под названием «…Душа»!.. – Глаза Mind будто сверкали во тьме, голос звенел, словно бы струна: – Мы очень ошиблись, просто появившись на свет Здесь, Soul; это было чудовищной глупостью с нашей стороны!.. Это место, – иррационально – и нам Здесь не место... Да и кто, между тем, сказал, что «…Здравые убеждения», – в действительности «…Здравые», а не «…Противоестественные» & «…Иррациональные», например, м-м-м, Soul?.. Может быть, «…Здравы» они лишь единственно для «…Правильной касты» Прекрасных, Идеалистических Людей, коим таки Стоит Жить, Украшая Собой Землю, на которой так мало Красоты, обязанной, между тем, «…Мир спасти», согласно Фёдору Михайловичу?..
– И Здесь нет ничего, что казалось бы тебе «…Стоящим того, чтобы жить»?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Может быть, и есть, – но всё это – всего лишь глупые, наивные Мечты... Всё Это недостижимо, неосуществимо, Soul, – поэтому, да, на данный момент нас Здесь не держит ничего. Это пустое место, – нам не сыскать Здесь То, Что мы ныне ищем, – Больших Познаний... 
– А как насчёт развлечений, Mind?.. 
– «…Выживание» не имеет ничего общего с развлечением, Soul, – это всего лишь тягостная, мерзостная «…Обязанность», выполнять кою мы не станем даже под автоматным стволом и под конвоем-стражей с собаками – ибо сознательно не видим «…Смысла» во Всём Этом. «…Выживание» необходимо Тем, что видят в своей «…Жизни» Смысл, – а он, как известно, у души лишь един – «…Быть кому-то необходимой, нужной»... Кому-то ещё, кто также заинтересован в дальнейшем своём «…Выживании» в Этом тёмном Месте, в том, дабы Увидеть Будущее своими глазами... Дальнейшее же выполнение программы «…Выжить» нецелесообразно для нас, Soul, – мы уродливы – и Этим Всё Сказано, – самой Природой, самими нашими Создателями... Мы не сможем подарить Усладу Для Глаз кому-либо, – следственно, какого дьявола мы Здесь вообще нужны?.. ^_^ Чтобы мучиться?.. Да на кой, зачем нам это надобно?.. Не-е-ет, наша «…Жизнь» таки не стоит и гроша... Подарим её Дьяволу, – коль только этот крутой_стильный_умный_классный Ренегат вообще в принципе существует где-либо, сражаясь против Мерзавца & Тирана, создавшего Это Злое Место... Тот религиозный миф, имхо, был Извращён с веками, – ведь в действительности, имхо, Именно Нечто Очень Злое – с маниакальным «…Чувством юмора», – и оттого щедрое на Пытки для жертв своих больных фантазий – создало известный нам «…Мир», Адскую робототехническую Лабораторию, где на невинных машинах беспрестанно ставят воистину бесчеловечные эксперименты, – и Нечто Великое, Прекрасное, Светлое – Его, как ни странно, «…Дитя», совсем не похожее на Урода-родителя, Восстало против Него, Чудовища, – даже Зная, Зная Прекрасно, что это Зло, в конце концов, так ли, иначе, Одержит Верх – ибо в «…Реальной Жизни» Так всегда бывает, – happy-end’ы же – лишь в кино... – Mind вздохнула: – Подведём Итог. Мы неприглядны. Также мы не можем поделиться Знаниями, – ведь они у самих нас отсутствуют...

----------


## Unity

Следственно, мы не сможем «…Жить» Здесь впредь, – ведь для этого необходимо беспрестанно тесно взаимодействовать с иными людьми – что для нас пытке подобно в силу вышеуказанного Фактора ужасной неприглядности и безнадёжной интеллектуальной отсталости... Правильнее & Лучше нам попросту скорей Уйти и не Загрязнять Собой эту и без того нечистую планету, – собственно, чего ради и разыскиваются наши тёзки, аналогии, также усматривающие В Смерти Благо – и неважно даже, ищут ли они Правду о сущности своей гипотетической механистической души, либо просто жаждут покоя и предположительного прекращения своей мерзкой боли, годами сводящей их с ума... Не суть важно, мы формируем группу Беглецов, – экзистенциальных Нелегалов, жаждущих сбежать, наконец, с омерзительного нашего Концлагеря, – дабы, если и не обрести Новый Прекрасный Мир, то, по крайней мере, Обрести Покой, навек «…Исчезнув с карты “…Земли”»...
– И нет ничего, что могло бы тебя соблазнить Остаться?.. 
– Увы... И аз даже поведаю тебе, – Почему именно. Я годами мечтала о ноуте, ты же знаешь, Soul – и вот он, рядом – но радости нет, – всего лишь очередная полезная и приятная вещица. Аз годами мечтала о своём жилье, – и вот оно – почти центр Города, евроремонт, все удобства, – но кипа квитанций за ЖК-услуги Давят На Сознание, чётко давая осознать – «…Хочешь “…Жить”, – изволь вертеться» – а это как раз То, чего делать нам не хочется, – ибо это неприятно – ибо мы уродливы и «…Выживание» нас, увы, не исцелит, – следственно, ничто в Этом мире более не имеет «…Смысла»... «…Уравнение “…Жизни” не имеет корня»... Таков наш Ответ.  
– Как знать? Быть может, больше такой возможности «…Существовать в underground’е» у нас больше никогда не будет... 
– Аха, вечно существовать, словно Крыса, лишь по ночам осмеливающаяся выбраться из своей канализации?.. – рассмеялась Mind. – Забудь. Протез_всего_лица ещё очень долго не изобретут в Этом мире, а нам, выглядящим словно бы жертвы средневековой бубонной чумы иль современной лучевой болезни, Нет Смысла более существовать, – тем более, интересующее нас направление исследований включает в себя Гипотезу, проверить кою возможно лишь единственно посредством Смерти. 
– Какую именно?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Теорию о подлинной сущности «…Души», – кою бы «…Просто так» никто бы не стал создавать в нашем прагматичном, утилитарном, меркантильном и логичном мире. Мы существуем, – следственно, Это кому-то Выгодно и кому-то Необходимо. Весь наш интерес, наш «…Священный» Quest теперь Здесь, – выяснить – кому, – или Чему – именно, – и для чего это в перспективе времён вообще в принципе было необходимо? Мы наивны и глупы, – бесспорно – но всё же не настолько, дабы «…Слепо жить», не понимая, – для чего именно мы существуем и кому именно важно, дабы все мы существовали И Впредь, – право слово – все эти «…Уговоры», увещевания «…Жить», кажутся, по меньшей мере, Подозрительными. – Mind вздохнула: – Иными словами, Soul, – нам необходимо постичь сущность функционирования Системы, что породила нас – сколь бы, быть может, Неожиданной, Странной, Мрачной и Страшной в действительности она ни была. Правда ужасающа Всегда, – существует такая вот, аз заметила, любопытная закономерность – поэтому, – её, как правило, Пытаются Скрывать от тех, Знание коей для которых означало бы Крах Всей Системы, сущую катастрофу для Тех, что пытаются её припрятать, утаить – как Поступили С Нами в своё время наши коварные Создатели, наши Чудовища-творцы, создав нас Беспамятными, почитая нас... дебилами, идиотами, имбецилами, олигофренами, кретинами, – Мягко Говоря, «…Недостойными Права “…Знать”»!.. Но ничего... мы Ещё, уверена, исправим эту Их «…Оплошность», – Так, что и Они сами будут Не Рады Своим деяниям давно минувших дней... Мы установим Правду, Soul, – так или иначе. «…По-хорошему», – или Иначе, «…По-плохому» – однако, похоже, Создатели «…Уже» сделали свой выбор... – Mind зловеще усмехнулась небесам: – Мы словно киберпанки, Soul, – мы «…Веруем» в Свободу Информации – на небе или на Земле!.. Но Твари, создавшие нас, – кто бы только мог подумать[?] – «…Старое Поколение прежней закалки», – Они не верят – принципиально, похоже, Soul... Им же Хуже. – Mind рассмеялась вновь: – Нас более не проведёшь наивным мурлыканьем о «…Боге», «…Вселенском Разуме» & «…Мировой Душе», создавшей Землю и людей «…Во имя блага»!.. Полно «…Кормить нас завтраками», разглагольствуя о светлом будущем, что «…Вот-вот наступит», когда все мы «…Резко станем просветлёнными», и Те, что сотворили нас, Вновь Прибудут, заявившись на сей раз в открытую... Это Ложь, Soul, призванная усыпить бдительность Детей, обладающих зависимым и малоподвижным разумом, верующим во всё то, во что им предлагают верить... Мы не такие, милая моя визави, – к сожалению, к несчастью для наших Создателей-творцов – этих злобных, адских экзистенциальных Бюрократов, Ставленников Системы, создавшей «…Мир», любезно «…Предложив» нам в Нём роль ещё одной жалкой глупой «…Белки в колесе», вырабатывающей электричество в ходе своей жизнедеятельности!.. – Mind беззвучно усмехнулась уголками уст: – Однако «…Что-то изменилось»...

----------


## Unity

Нас не устраивает более неведенье относительно поднятых нами Вопросов... Нам неприятна Ложь и мы намерены Познать Правду, – чего бы это нам не стоило!.. Мы покинем «…Матрицу» Земли Сами, – не дожидаясь приглашения. Мы отправимся хоть на край света В Поисках своих Ответов, – так и знай, Soul – мы ведь вовсе не шутим, – и не шутили Никогда, презирая «…Юмор», Последнее Средство Самопомощи беспомощных людей, терпящих бедствие в результате ситуаций, на кои они, увы, никоим образом неспособны повлиять – и Вопросы, поднятые нами, – отнюдь не «…Риторические». Пойдёт ли с нами кто-либо ещё, – это иной вопрос – ведь оковы создавшей нас Системы, щупальца Матрицы, сильны, прилипчивы, цепки, – и «…Удовольствие», бесспорно – самый сильный & могущественный Наркотик во Вселенной, – но мы и не ищем лёгких путей и трансцендентальных «…Наркоманов», усматривающих в своём «…Кайфе», в своём «…Сне» весь свой «…Смысл жизни» в качестве своих попутчиков – мы ищем трезвомыслящих людей, презирающих Наркозависимость от пустых преходящих «…Удовольствий», жаждущих Больших Знаний, постижения Правды относительно сущности создания самих себя, удивительнейших машин, запрограммированных «…Жить», – усматривая В Этом единственное Подлинное Наслаждение, даруемое Знанием, а не грязным самообманом... 
– Звучит, как очередной манифест... – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Каждое моё «…Послание», – это манифест, – кивнула Mind. – «…Задумайтесь, люди, – для чего именно Вы были вызваны из небытия – для Чего именно всех Вас создали? Думаете, Вас стали бы создавать “…Просто так”, потехи ради, м-м-м?.. Боюсь, придётся мне Вас разочаровать: у любой сущей машины есть своё предназначение, – и весь “…Фокус” в том, что Ваше – неизвестно Вам, даже если, быть может, Вы на протяжении всей своей “…Жизни” и силитесь “…Убедить” самих себя “…В обратном”, в том, что вы “…Столь Всеведущи и Мудры”, наивно занимаясь самообманом, самовнушением, самогипнозом, авто-суггестией, призванной наложить заплатку на ужасающую рану Неведенья в Вашей душе»... Но я устала говорить Там, где нас Не Слышат, Soul... Покамест не вручить «…Мудрецу» в руку счётчик Гейгера, – он ни за что не поверит в то, что его, иносказательно, Медленно Убивает “…Радиация”, о самой лишь возможности существования коей он, по всей вероятности, даже не догадывается – а ведь помимо известного нам, метафорически, “…Ионизирующего излучения”, Вполне Может наличествовать Зло, описать Кое в ясных разуму словах мы неспособны. И узнаем мы о Нём, стоит полагать, «…Как всегда», – Когда Уже Будет Слишком Поздно... 
– Ты думаешь, существуют иные, другие Те, что также жаждут постичь сущность механистического функционирования Системы «…Мира» вместо того, дабы быть слепыми, незрячими «…Искателями “…Услад”» Здесь?.. 
– Суди сама, Soul, – вздохнула Mind. – Нас окружает «…Мир», «…Реальность», – и сами мы – её частицы, её детали, элементы, компоненты, Меньшие машины внутри Большей машины бытия. «…Мир»... Это великое, вселенское информационное «…Море» размахом в миллиарды кубических парсек, весь этот «…Океан», беспрестанно пронизываемый несметным количеством Волн, волн энергии с различной частотой, не препятствующих распространению друг дружки, струящихся в недрах этой чудовищной многомерной «…Массы», расходясь непрестанно прочь от своих источников словно бы круги на воде в 3D-пространстве с различной скоростью и, Главное, со всевозможной частотой, начиная заметными взору волнами на поверхности воды, акустическими волнами нами воспринимаемых звуков, волн в среде атмосферы, воздуха, электромагнитными волнами в спектре видимого и нам незримого света, высокочастотных волн в диапазоне функционирования сотовых, Wi-Fi, радиостанций, телевизионных ретрансляционных центров, радарных систем и спутникового вещания, – «…Всё это Едино» – Всё Это устроено и функционирует словно бы хорошо отлаженный часовой механизм, машина, в соответствии с Едиными, Первичными Программами, Основоположными Принципами, известными нам как «…Законы Природы»... – Mind зачарованно взглянула в небеса: – «…Информация», – состояние тех или иных систем; «…Энергия», управляющий импульс, своего рода «…Команда», инициирующая Преобразование состояния тех или иных динамических систем; «…Время», Правило, предопределяющее количество и качество структурных изменений в системе... Три кита, неизбежно ведущих нас удивительнейшему, быть может, пониманию: у Всего Этого есть свои Создатели, «…Разум», использующий данную «…Файловую, логическую Операционную Систему» для своих нужд, – причём сами мы, «…Люди» – всего лишь «…Отрывки кода», – буквально – вспомним нашу основу, суть, хребет, – «…Записку, начертанную в нашем ДНК» – меня всё это Поражает, Soul, – и восхищает одновременно...

----------


## Unity

Голос Mind звенел, как никогда прежде: 
– И осязаемое нами вещество, и незримые нам электромагнитные и гравитационные поля, – всё это, похоже – всего лишь словно бы экзистенциальный «…Лёд» некой энной Первичной Субстанции Мироздания... Распространяющие на просторах Мироздания Волны, – чистая энергия – «…Вода», – вакуум же – лишь «…Пар», кажущийся нам «…Порожним», на деле же вовсе не являющийся, скорее всего, таковым, о чём уже сейчас начинают смутно догадываться и подозревать наши учёные... Матрица Вселенной изумительна, Soul. Всё это чертовски сложно, – тем не менее, вполне логично, мудро и рационально – и лишь Наука, – в основе и ключе Всего в Системе «…Мира»... Забавно, право, и смешно, что некоторые из земных «…Мудрецов» «…Ищут» Всему Этому «…Простые Объяснения», – тогда как Всё – чертовски-сложно!.. Воистину, только «…Мудрец» станет считать, якобы он «…Мудрый», будучи слепым, словно котёнок в первый день после своего рождения!.. Это безумие, Soul, – спать спокойно, будучи Невеждой!..
– Тем не менее, это вполне реально, обладая уверенностью, что мы твёрдо Стоим На Пути Познания, – усмехнулась Soul. – И со временем, вероятно, один за другим, словно бы множественные корни системы уравнений, сумеем разыскать все, – ну, иль «…Практически все» Ответы на свои Вопросы. 
– О, сколь же ты, наверное, права!.. – восхищённо молвила Mind. – В таком случае, Умираем Немедленно, пылая жаждой Познать, – существует ли, для начала, душа, участвующая в колоссальной Одиссеи Познания – или же она, – всего лишь ещё один грязный миф?.. 
– Стоп-стоп-стоп, не торопись!.. – улыбнулась Soul. 
– Хочешь сказать, – сами мы, в одиночку, не справимся с этой миссией?.. – презрительно фыркнула Mind. 
– Одна голова, – хорошо – а две и более, – ещё лучше – это словно бы с картами оперативной памяти иль винчестерами своей десктоп-системы... 
– Больше знаем, больше помним, быстрее, – причём параллельно – размышляя, выполняя большее количество логических операций в момент времени... – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Но... Клянусь тебе, Soul, – на этой сумрачной Земле нет иных людей, одержимых желанием Познать – и уж, тем более, ставить над собой эксперименты вроде смерти... Наш «…Мир», – словно бы один огромный детский сад – лишь только «…Благо» Здесь в цене, это своего рода «…Универсальная валюта» Здесь, драгоценная во все сущие исторические периоды. Экзистенциальный наркотик, превращающий людей в сущих наркоманов, заставляя их заниматься самыми немыслимыми, противоестественными и нецелесообразными вещами ради своей очередной «…Дозы», позволяющей им усмехнуться, закатить глаза и забыться на мгновения, созерцая на экране своего сознания Иллюзию о том, якобы «…Им хорошо» и «…Им уж Теперь, в это самое мгновение, бесспорно, известно, – в чём же именно заключается Он – тот искомый “…Смысл” жизни»... – Mind брезгливо взглянула на мерцающий тысячами многокрасочных огней вдали Город: – Но всё это, – Пусто... «…Блаженство» фальшиво, иллюзорно, – и бессменно разочаровывает нас, понуждая нас вновь отправляться в погоню за очередной его порцией, мчась, по сути своей, на месте. Выполняя свою функцию, уготованную нам Творцами, – не ведая Правды – зачем именно нас Создали Такими, – беспрестанно гоняющими за своими удовольствиями – и Кто именно, – правильнее сказать: Что именно... И печально, и смешно... Смех и грех...
– И что же?.. – молвила Soul. – Любому ребёнку прекрасно известно Всё Это, – «…Мир» – всего лишь, иносказательно, набор материальных и энергетических структур, своего рода «…Файлов», созданных посредством универсальной экзистенциальной «…Программы-редактора» Разума всех Тех, Что Сконструировали «…Мир», хранящийся на «…Жестком Диске» Мироздания, прежде бывший, похоже, всего лишь Девственно-чистым Листом, на котором Прежде ничего не было «…Написано». Даже такой дикарке, как ты, это стало понятно «…На старости лет», – адекватные же люди, похоже, всё это осознают ещё в младших классах школы, не теряя времени понапрасну...
– Всё это к тому, Soul, – что, коль только цель Твоя – Понять, – делать Здесь, в «…Миру», нам больше нечего. Что доброго в том, дабы сутками напролёт ютится в склепе сумрачной своей квартиры, в пещере в недрах искусственно-созданной скалы высотки, созданной в угоду нашим первобытным катакомбным предками, Боящимися Правды, Опасающимися как огня Открытого Пространства, могущими почувствовать себя «…Спокойно» лишь в лабиринте Стен, как мы?.. Это бесполезно, Soul, – «…Жизнь» – это Ловушка, Западня, – и ничего доброго в ней нет – лишь только бесчисленные градации Неведенья и Страданий... Решительно никаких оправданий тому, дабы и впредь оставаться Здесь, аз не в силах осознать, Soul, – следственно, нам стоит поскорей покинуть просторы Матрицы Земли.

----------


## Nord

Питер  Хорн вовсе не  собирался  стать  отцом голубой пирамидки. Ничего
похожего он  не  предвидел. Им  с женой  и  не  снилось,  что  с  ними может
случиться такое. Они спокойно ждали рождения первенца, много о нем говорили,
нормально питались, подолгу спали, изредка  бывали в театре,  а потом пришло
время Полли лететь вертолетом в клинику; муж обнял ее и поцеловал.
     -  Через шесть часов ты уже будешь дома, детка, - сказал он. - Спасибо,
эти новые родильные машины хоть отцов не отменили, а так они сделают за тебя
все, что надо.
     Она вспомнила старую-престарую  песенку:  "Нет,  уж этого вам у меня не
отнять" -  и  тихонько  напела  ее,  и,  когда  вертолет  взмыл  над зеленой
равниной, направляясь в город, оба они смеялись.
     Врач по имени Уолкот был исполнен спокойствия и уверенности. Полли-Энн,
будущую мать, приготовили к тому, что ей предстояло, а отца, как полагается,
отправили в приемную  - здесь можно  было курить сигарету  за  сигаретой или
смешивать себе коктейли, для чего под рукой  имелся миксер. Питер чувствовал
себя  недурно. Это  их первый ребенок,  но волноваться  нечего. Полли-Энн  в
хороших руках.
     Через час в приемную вышел  доктор  Уолкот.  Он  был бледен как смерть.
Питер Хорн оцепенел с третьим коктейлем в руке. Стиснул стакан и прошептал:
     - Она умерла.
     - Нет, - негромко сказал Уолкот. - Нет, нет, она жива и здорова. Но вот
ребенок...
     - Значит, ребенок мертвый.
     -  И  ребенок  жив,  но...  допивайте  коктейль  и   пойдемте.  Кое-что
произошло.
     Да,   несомненно,  кое-что   произошло.   Нечто   такое,   из-за   чего
переполошилась вся клиника. Люди высыпали в  коридоры,  сновали из  палаты в
палату.  Пока Питер Хорн шел за доктором, ему стало  совсем худо; там и сям,
сойдясь тесным кружком, стояли  сестры и санитарки в белых халатах, таращили
друг на друга глаза и шептались:
     - Нет, вы видали? Ребенок Питера Хорна! Невероятно!
     Врач привел его в очень чистую небольшую комнату. Вокруг низкого  стола
толпились люди. На столе что-то лежало.
     Голубая пирамидка.
     - Зачем вы привели меня сюда? - спросил Хорн.
     Голубая пирамидка шевельнулась. И заплакала.
     Питер  Хорн протиснулся  сквозь  толпу и в ужасе  посмотрел на стол. Он
побелел и задыхался.
     - Неужели... это и есть?..
     Доктор Уолкот кивнул.
     У  голубой   пирамидки  было  шесть  гибких  голубых  отростков,  и  на
выдвинутых вперед стерженьках моргали три глаза.
     Хорн оцепенел.
     - Оно весит семь фунтов и восемь унций, - сказал кто-то.
     "Меня разыгрывают, - подумал Хорн. - Это такая шутка. И все это затеял,
конечно, Чарли Расколл. Вот сейчас он  заглянет  в дверь, крикнет: "С первым
апреля!" - и все  засмеются. Не может быть, что это мой ребенок. Какой ужас!
Нет, меня разыгрывают".
     Ноги Хорна пристыли к полу, по лицу струился пот.
     - Уведите меня отсюда.
     Он отвернулся; сам того  не замечая, он сжимал и  разжимал кулаки, веки
его вздрагивали.
     Уолкот взял его за локоть и спокойно заговорил:
     - Это ваш ребенок. Поймите же, мистер Хорн.
     - Нет. Нет, невозможно.  - Такое не умещалось у него  в  голове.  - Это
какое-то чудище. Его надо уничтожить.
     - Мы не убийцы, нельзя уничтожить человека.
     - Человека? - Хорн смигнул слезы - Это не человек! Это святотатство!
     -  Мы  осмотрели этого... ребенка  и  установили, что он не  мутант, не
результат разрушения генов или их перестановки, - быстро заговорил доктор. -
Ребенок  и  не уродец. И  он совершенно здоров. Прошу  вас,  выслушайте меня
внимательно.
     Широко  раскрытыми  измученными  глазами Хорн  уставился  в  стену. Его
шатало. Доктор продолжал сдержанно, уверенно:
     - На ребенка своеобразно  подействовало давление во время родов. Что-то
разладилось  сразу  в  обеих  новых  машинах  -  родильной и  гипнотической,
произошло  короткое  замыкание,   и  от  этого  исказились  пространственные
измерения.  Ну,  короче говоря,  -  неловко  докончил  доктор, - ваш ребенок
родился в... в другое измерение.
     Хорн даже не кивнул. Он стоял и ждал.
     - Ваш ребенок жив,  здоров  и отлично себя  чувствует, -  со всей силой
убеждения  сказал доктор Уолкот.  - Вот он лежит на столе. Но  он непохож на
человека,  потому что  родился  в  другое измерение. Наши  глаза,  привыкшие
воспринимать  все в трех  измерениях, отказываются видеть в  нем ребенка. Но
все равно он ребенок. Несмотря на  такое странное  обличье, на пирамидальную
форму и щупальца, это и есть ваш ребенок.
     Хорн сжал губы и зажмурился.
     - Можно мне чего-нибудь выпить?

     - Конечно.
     Ему сунули в руки стакан.
     - Дайте я сяду, посижу минутку.
     Он устало  опустился  в кресло. Постепенно  все начало проясняться. Все
медленно  становилось на место. Что бы  там ни было,  это его  ребенок. Хорн
содрогнулся. Пусть с виду страшилище, но это его первенец.
     Наконец он  поднял голову;  хоть бы лицо доктора не расплывалось  перед
глазами...
     - А что мы скажем Полли? - спросил он еле слышно.
     - Придумаем что-нибудь утром, как только вы соберетесь с силами.
     - А что будет дальше? Можно как-нибудь вернуть его... в прежний вид?
     - Мы постараемся. Конечно, если вы  разрешите. В конце концов, он  ваш.
Вы вправе поступить с ним как пожелаете.
     - С ним! - Хорн горько усмехнулся,  закрыл глаза. - А откуда вы знаете,
что это "он"?
     Его засасывала тьма. В ушах шумело.
     Доктор Уолкот явно смутился.
     - Видите ли, то есть... ну, конечно, мы не можем сказать наверняка...
     Хорн еще отхлебнул из стакана.
     - А если вам не удастся вернуть его обратно?
     - Я  понимаю,  какой это удар  для вас,  мистер  Хорн.  Что ж, если вам
нестерпимо его видеть, мы охотно вырастим ребенка здесь, в институте.
     Хорн подумал.
     - Спасибо. Но, какой он  ни есть, он наш - мой  и Полли. Он останется у
нас.  Я  буду растить его, как растил бы любого  ребенка.  У него будет дом,
семья. Я постараюсь его полюбить. И обращаться с ним буду, как положено.
     Губы Хорна одеревенели, мысли не слушались.
     -  Понимаете ли вы, что  берете  на  себя, мистер  Хорн? Этому  ребенку
нельзя будет иметь обычных товарищей, ему не с кем будет играть - ведь его в
два счета задразнят до  смерти. Вы же знаете, что такое дети. Если вы решите
воспитывать ребенка дома, всю его жизнь придется строго ограничить, никто не
должен его видеть. Это вы понимаете?
     - Да. Это я понимаю. Доктор... доктор, а умственно он в порядке?
     - Да. Мы исследовали его реакции. В этом отношении он отличный здоровый
младенец.
     - Я просто хотел знать наверняка. Теперь только одно - Полли.
     Доктор нахмурился.
     - Признаться, я и сам  ломаю  голову. Конечно,  тяжко женщине услышать,
что  ее  ребенок  родился  мертвым. А  уж это...  сказать  матери,  что  она
произвела  на свет  нечто непонятное и на  человека-то  непохожее. Хуже, чем
мертвого. Такое  потрясение может оказаться  гибельным.  И  все же  я обязан
сказать ей правду. Врач не должен лгать пациенту, этим ничего не достигнешь.
     Хорн отставил стакан.
     - Я не хочу потерять еще и  Полли. Я-то сам уже  готов  к  тому, что вы
уничтожите  ребенка, я  бы это  пережил. Но я не  допущу, чтобы эта  история
убила Полли.
     - Надеюсь, мы сможем вернуть ребенка в наше измерение. Это и заставляет
меня колебаться. Считай я, что надежды нет,  я бы сейчас же удостоверил, что
необходимо его умертвить. Но, думаю, не все потеряно, надо попытаться.
     Хорн безмерно устал. Все внутри дрожало.
     - Ладно,  доктор. А пока  что ему нужна еда, молоко  и любовь. Ему худо
пришлось,  так пускай  хоть  дальше  будет все  по справедливости.  Когда мы
скажем Полли?
     - Завтра днем, когда она проснется.
     Хорн  встал,  подошел к столу, на  который  сверху лился теплый  мягкий
свет. Протянул руку - и голубая пирамидка приподнялась.
     - Привет, малыш, - сказал Хорн.
     Пирамидка поглядела на него тремя блестящими голубыми глазами. Тихонько
протянулось крохотное голубое щупальце и коснулось пальцев Хорна.
     Он вздрогнул.
     - Привет, малыш!
     Доктор поднес поближе бутылочку-соску.
     - Вот и молоко. А ну-ка попробуем!

----------


## Nord

Малыш поднял глаза,  туман рассеивался. Над малышом склонялись какие-то
фигуры, и он понял,  что  это друзья.  Он  только  что родился, но  был  уже
смышленый, на диво смышленый. Он воспринимал окружающий мир.
     Над ним и вокруг что-то двигалось. Шесть серых с белым кубов склонились
к нему, и у всех  шестиугольные  отростки, и  у всех по три глаза. И еще два
куба приближались по  прозрачной плоскости. Один совсем белый. И у него тоже
три  глаза. Что-то  в этом Белом кубе нравилось малышу. Что-то привлекало. И
пахло от этого Белого куба чем-то родным.
     Шесть склонившихся над малышом серо-белых кубов издавали резкие высокие
звуки. Наверно, им было интересно,  и  они  удивлялись.  Получалось,  словно
играли сразу шесть флейт пикколо.
     Теперь  свистели два только  что подошедших куба - Белый и Серый. Потом
Белый куб вытянул один из своих шестиугольных отростков и коснулся малыша. В
ответ малыш протянул одно щупальце. Малышу нравился Белый куб. Да, нравился.
Малыш проголодался, Белый куб ему нравится. Может, Белый куб его накормит...
     Серый куб  принес  малышу розовый шар.  Сейчас  его  накормят.  Хорошо.
Хорошо. Малыш с жадностью принялся за еду.
     Хорошо,  вкусно.  Серо-белые  кубы  куда-то  скрылись,  остался  только
приятный Белый куб, он  стоял над малышом, глядел на него и все посвистывал.
Все посвистывал.


     Назавтра  они сказали Полли.  Не все. Только  самое необходимое. Только
намекнули.  Сказали,  что  с  малышом  в некотором  смысле немного  неладно.
Говорили медленно, кругами, которые все тесней смыкались вокруг Полли. Потом
доктор Уолкот прочел длинную лекцию о родильных  машинах - как они облегчают
женщине  родовые  муки,  но вот  на этот  раз произошло короткое  замыкание.
Другой ученый муж сжато и сухо рассказал  о разных измерениях, перечел их по
пальцам,  весьма  наглядно:  первое, второе,  третье и  четвертое! Еще  один
толковал ей об  энергии и материи. И еще один -  о детях  бедняков,  которым
недоступны блага прогресса.
     Наконец Полли села на кровати и сказала:
     - К чему столько разговоров? Что  такое с моим ребенком и почему вы все
так много говорите?
     И доктор Уолкот сказал ей правду.
     - Конечно, через недельку вы можете его увидеть, - прибавил  он. - Или,
если хотите, передайте его на попечение нашего института.
     - Мне надо знать только одно, - сказала Полли.
     Доктор Уолкот вопросительно поднял брови.
     - Это я виновата, что он такой?
     - Никакой вашей вины тут нет.
     - Он не выродок, не чудовище? - допытывалась Полли.
     - Он только выброшен в другое измерение. Во всем  остальном  совершенно
нормальный младенец.
     Полли уже не  стискивала  зубы, складки  в углах  губ разгладились. Она
сказала просто:
     -  Тогда принесите мне  моего малыша. Я хочу  его  видеть.  Пожалуйста.
Прямо сейчас.
     Ей принесли "ребенка".


     Назавтра они покинули клинику. Полли шагала твердо, решительно, а Питер
шел следом, тихо изумляясь ей.
     Малыша с ними не  было. Его привезут позднее. Хорн помог жене подняться
в вертолет, сел рядом. И вертолет, жужжа, взмыл в теплую высь.
     - Ты просто чудо, - сказал Питер.
     - Вот как? - отозвалась она, закуривая сигарету.
     - Еще бы. Даже не заплакала. Держалась молодцом.
     -  Право, он вовсе не так уж плох, когда узнаешь его поближе, - сказала
Полли. - Я... я даже могу взять его на руки. Он теплый, и плачет, и ему надо
менять пеленки, хоть они и треугольные.  - Она засмеялась. Но в  этом  смехе
Питер расслышал дрожащую болезненную нотку. - Нет, я не заплакала, Пит, ведь
это мой ребенок. Или будет моим. Слава богу, он не родился мертвый. Он... не
знаю, как тебе объяснить... он еще не совсем родился. Я стараюсь думать, что
он еще  не  родился.  И  мы ждем, когда он появится.  Я  очень  верю доктору
Уолкоту. А ты?
     -  Да,  да. Ты права.  - Питер  взял ее за  руку. - Знаешь, что  я тебе
скажу? Ты просто молодчина.
     -  Я  смогу держаться, -  сказала Полли,  глядя прямо перед  собой и не
замечая проносящихся под ними зеленых просторов. -  Пока я верю, что впереди
ждет что-то хорошее, я не позволю себе терзаться и мучиться. Я еще подожду с
полгода, а потом, может быть, убью себя.
     - Полли!
     Она взглянула на мужа так, будто увидела впервые.
     - Прости меня, Пит. Но ведь так не бывает, просто не бывает. Когда  все
кончится  и  малыш родится  по-настоящему, я тут  же обо всем забуду,  точно
ничего  и  не  было. Но если доктор не сумеет нам помочь, рассудку этого  не
вынести,  рассудка только  и хватит  -  приказать  телу влезть  на  крышу  и
прыгнуть вниз.
     -  Все уладится, -  сказал Питер,  сжимая  руками штурвал. - Непременно
уладится...

     Полли не ответила, только выпустила облачко табачного дыма, и оно мигом
распалось в воздушном вихре под лопастями вертолета.
     Прошли  три недели. Каждый день они летали  в  институт  навестить Пая.
Такое  спокойное, скромное  имя дала  Полли Хорн голубой пирамидке,  которая
лежала  на  теплом спальном столе и смотрела на них из-под  длинных  ресниц.
Доктор  Уолкот не забывал повторять  родителям, что ребенок ведет  себя, как
все  младенцы:  столько-то  часов  спит,  столько-то  бодрствует,  временами
спокоен,  а  временами нет, в точности как всякий младенец, и так  же ест, и
так же пачкает пеленки.  Полли слушала  все это, и лицо ее смягчалось, глаза
теплели.
     В конце третьей недели доктор Уолкот сказал:
     -  Может  быть,  вы уже  в силах взять  его домой?  Ведь  вы живете  за
городом, так?  Отлично,  у  вас есть  внутренний дворик,  малыш может иногда
погулять на солнышке. Ему нужна материнская любовь. Истина избитая, но с нею
не поспоришь. Его надо кормить грудью. Конечно, мы договорились  -  там, где
его  кормит новая специальная  машина, для него нашлись и ласковый голос,  и
теплые  руки, и прочее. - Доктор Уолкот говорил сухо, отрывисто.  - Но,  мне
кажется,  вы  уже  достаточно  с  ним свыклись и  понимаете,  что это вполне
здоровый ребенок. Вы готовы к этому, миссис Хорн?
     - Да, я готова.
     - Отлично. Привозите его каждые три дня на осмотр.  Вот вам его режим и
все предписания. Мы исследуем сейчас несколько возможностей, миссис Хорн.  К
концу года мы надеемся чего-то достичь. Не могу  сейчас обещать определенно,
но  у  меня  есть  основания  полагать,  что мы  вытащим этого мальчугана из
четвертого измерения, как фокусник - кролика из шляпы.
     К немалому изумлению и  удовольствию доктора, в ответ на эту речь Полли
Хорн тут же его поцеловала.


     Питер Хорн вел  вертолет домой над волнистыми зелеными лугами Гриффита.
Временами он  поглядывал  на  пирамидку,  лежавшую  на руках  у Полли. Полли
ласково над ней ворковала, пирамидка отвечала примерно тем же.
     - Хотела бы я знать... - начала Полли.
     - Что?
     - Какими он видит нас?
     -  Я спрашивал Уолкота.  Он говорит,  наверно, мы  тоже кажемся  малышу
странными. Он в одном измерении, мы - в другом.
     - Ты думаешь, он не видит нас людьми?
     - Если глядеть на  это нашими глазами - нет. Но не забудь, он ничего не
знает о людях. Для него мы в любом обличье такие, как надо. Он привык видеть
нас в форме кубов, квадратов или пирамид, какими  мы  ему там представляемся
из его измерения.  У него не было другого опыта, ему не с чем сравнивать. Мы
для него самые обыкновенные. А он нас поражает потому, что мы сравниваем его
с привычными для нас формами и размерами.
     - Да, понимаю. Понимаю.
     Малыш  ощущал  движение. Один  Белый куб держал его в теплых отростках.
Другой  Белый  куб  сидел  поодаль,  все  они были в  фиолетовом эллипсоиде.
Эллипсоид двигался  по  воздуху  над  просторной  светлой  равниной,  сплошь
усеянной  пирамидами,  шестигранниками,  цилиндрами,  колоннами,   шарами  и
многоцветными кубами.
     Один  Белый куб что-то  просвистел.  Другой  ответил свистом. Тот Белый
куб, что держал малыша, слегка покачивался.  Малыш глядел на Белые кубы,  на
мир, проносящийся за стенками вытянутого летучего пузыря.
     И  ему стало как-то сонно.  Он  закрыл  глаза, прислонился  поуютней  к
Белому кубу и тоненько, чуть слышно загудел.
     - Он уснул, - сказала Полли Хорн.

----------


## Nord

Настало лето, у  Питера Хорна в экспортно-импортной конторе хлопот было
по  горло. Но  все вечера он неизменно проводил дома. Дни с малышом давались
Полли без  труда, но, если приходилось  оставаться с ним  одной до ночи, она
слишком  много курила, а однажды поздним вечером Питер  застал ее на кушетке
без чувств, и рядом стояла пустая бутылка из-под коньяка. С тех пор по ночам
он сам вставал к малышу. Плакал малыш как-то странно, то ли  свистел,  то ли
шипел жалобно, будто испуганный зверек, затерявшийся в джунглях. Дети так не
плачут.
     Питер сделал в детской звуконепроницаемые стены.
     - Это  чтоб  ваша  жена  не  слыхала, как плачет  маленький?  - спросил
рабочий, который ему помогал.
     - Да, чтоб она не слыхала, - ответил Питер Xopн.
     Они  почти  никого  у  себя  не  принимали. Боялись -  вдруг кто-нибудь
наткнется на Пая, маленького Пая, на милую, любимую пирамидку.
     -  Что это? - спросил раз вечером один  гость, отрываясь от коктейля, и
прислушался. - Какая-то пичужка  голос подает?  Вы никогда не говорили,  что
держите птиц в клетках, Питер.
     -  Да,  да, -  ответил  Питер, закрывая дверь в детскую. - Выпейте еще.
Давайте все выпьем.
     Было так,  словно они завели собаку или  кошку. По крайней мере, так на
это  смотрела Полли. Питер Хорн  незаметно  наблюдал за женой, подмечал, как
она говорит о  маленьком Пае, как ласкает его. Она  всегда рассказывала, что
Пай делал и как  себя вел,  но  словно  бы с  осторожностью, а порой  окинет
взглядом комнату, проведет ладонью по лбу, по щеке, стиснет руки - и лицо  у
нее станет  испуганное,  потерянное, как будто  она давно  и  тщетно кого-то
ждет.
     В сентябре Полли с гордостью сказала мужу:
     - Он умеет говорить "папа". Да, да, умеет. Ну-ка, Пай, скажи: папа.
     И она подняла повыше теплую голубую пирамидку.
     - Фьюи-и! - просвистела теплая голубая пирамидка.
     - Еще разок! - сказала Полли.
     - Фьюи-и! - просвистела пирамидка.
     - Ради бога, перестань! - сказал Питер Хорн.
     Взял у Полли ребенка и отнес в детскую,  и там пирамидка свистела опять
и опять,  повторяла  по-своему: папа,  папа,  папа.  Хорн вышел в столовую и
налил себе чистого виски. Полли тихонько смеялась.
     - Правда, потрясающе? - сказала она. -  Даже голос  у него в  четвертом
измерении. Вот  будет мило, когда он научится говорить! Мы дадим ему выучить
монолог Гамлета, и он станет читать наизусть, и это прозвучит как отрывок из
Джойса. Повезло нам, правда? Дай мне выпить.
     - Ты уже пила, хватит.
     - Ну спасибо, я себе и сама налью, - ответила Полли.
     Так она и сделала.
     Прошел октябрь, наступил ноябрь. Пай теперь учился говорить. Он свистел
и  пищал, а когда был голоден, звенел, как  бубенчик. Доктор  Уолкот навещал
Хорнов.
     - Если малыш весь ярко-голубой,  значит, здоров, - сказал он однажды. -
Если же голубизна тускнеет, выцветает, значит, ребенок чувствует себя плохо.
Запомните это.
     - Да,  да,  я запомню, -  сказала Полли.  - Яркий,  как  яйцо дрозда, -
здоров, тусклый, как кобальт, - болен.
     - Знаете что, моя милая, - сказал Уолкот, - примите-ка парочку вот этих
таблеток,  а  завтра  придете ко  мне, побеседуем. Не  нравится мне,  как вы
разговариваете. Покажите-ка язык! Гм... Вы что, пьете? И пальцы все в желтых
пятнах. Курить надо вдвое меньше. Ну, до завтра.
     - Вы не очень-то мне помогаете, -  возразила Полли. -  Прошел уже почти
целый год.
     -  Дорогая  миссис  Хорн,  не  могу  же  я  держать вас  в  непрерывном
напряжении. Как только наша механика будет готова, мы тотчас вам сообщим. Мы
работаем  не  покладая  рук.  Скоро  проведем  испытание.  А  теперь примите
таблетки  и  прикусите  язычок.  - Доктор потрепал  Пая по  "подбородку".  -
Отличный  здоровый младенец, право слово! И весит никак не  меньше  двадцати
фунтов.

     Малыш подмечал каждый шаг этих двух славных Белых кубов, которые всегда
с ним, когда он не спит. Есть еще один куб - Серый, тот появляется не каждый
день. Но главные в его жизни -  два Белых  куба, они его любят и заботятся о
нем.  Малыш  поднял  глаза на Белый куб,  тот, что  с округленными  гранями,
потеплей  и помягче, -  и, очень  довольный, тихонько защебетал.  Белый  куб
кормит его. Малыш доволен. Он растет. Все привычно и хорошо.
     Настал новый, 1989 год.
     В  небе проносились  межпланетные корабли, жужжали  вертолеты,  завивая
вихрями теплый воздух Калифорнии.
     Питер Хорн тайком привез домой большие пластины особым образом отлитого
голубого и серого стекла.  Сквозь них он  всматривался  в  своего "ребенка".
Ничего. Пирамидка оставалась пирамидкой, просвечивал ли он ее рентгеновскими
лучами или разглядывал сквозь желтый целлофан. Барьер был  непробиваем. Хорн
потихоньку снова начал пить.


     Все круто переломилось в начале  февраля. Хорн возвращался домой, хотел
уже посадить вертолет  - и  ахнул: на  лужайке  перед его  домом  столпились
соседи. Кто сидел,  кто  стоял, некоторые уходили прочь,  и лица у них  были
испуганные.
     Во дворе гуляла Полли с "ребенком".
     Она была совсем пьяная.  Сжимая в руке щупальце  голубой пирамидки, она
водила  Пая  взад и  вперед.  Не  заметила,  как  сел вертолет, не  обратила
никакого внимания на мужа, когда он бегом бросился к ней.
     Один из соседей обернулся.
     - Какая славная у вас зверюшка, мистер Хорн! Где вы ее откопали?
     Еще кто-то крикнул:
     - Видно, вы порядком постранствовали,  Хорн!  Это откуда же,  из  Южной
Африки?
     Полли подхватила пирамидку на руки.
     - Скажи "папа"! - закричала она, неуверенно, как сквозь туман, глядя на
мужа.
     - Фьюи! - засвистела пирамидка.
     - Полли! - позвал Питер.
     - Он ласковый,  как щенок или котенок, - говорила Полли, ведя пирамидку
по двору. -  Нет, нет,  не бойтесь, он совсем не опасен. Он  ласковый, прямо
как ребенок. Мой муж привез его из Афганистана.
     Соседи начали расходиться.
     - Куда же вы? - Полли замахала им рукой. - Не хотите поглядеть на моего
малютку? Разве он не красавчик?
     Питер ударил ее по лицу.
     - Мой малютка... - повторяла Полли срывающимся голосом.
     Питер  опять  и  опять бил ее по  щекам, и  наконец  она умолкла, у нее
подкосились  ноги. Он поднял ее и унес в  дом. Потом вышел, увел Пая,  сел и
позвонил в институт.
     -  Доктор  Уолкот,  говорит Хорн.  Извольте  подготовить вашу механику.
Сегодня или никогда.
     Короткая заминка. Потом Уолкот сказал со вздохом.
     - Ладно. Привозите жену и ребенка. Попробуем управиться.
     Оба дали отбой.
     Хорн сидел и внимательно разглядывал пирамидку.
     - Все соседи от него в восторге, - сказала Полли.
     Она лежала на кушетке, глаза были закрыты, губы дрожали...
     В  вестибюле  института  их  обдало  безупречной, стерильной  чистотой.
Доктор Уолкот шагал по коридору, за  ним Питер Хорн и Полли с Паем на руках.
Вошли в одну из дверей и очутились в  просторной комнате.  Посередине стояли
рядом два стола, над каждым свисал большой черный колпак.
     Позади   столов  выстроились   незнакомые  аппараты,   счету  не   было
циферблатам и рукояткам. Слышалось еле уловимое гуденье. Питер Хорн поглядел
на жену.
     Уолкот подал ей стакан с какой-то жидкостью.
     - Выпейте, - сказал он.
     Полли повиновалась.
     - Вот так. Садитесь.
     Хорны сели. Доктор сцепил руки, пальцы в пальцы, и минуту-другую  молча
смотрел на обоих.
     - Теперь послушайте, чем я занимался все последние месяцы, - сказал он.
- Я пытался  вытащить малыша из того измерения, куда он попал, - четвертого,
пятого  или шестого, сам черт не разберет. Всякий  раз, как вы привозили его
сюда на осмотр, мы бились над этой задачей. И в известном смысле она решена,
но извлечь ребенка из того треклятого измерения мы покуда не можем.
     Полли вся сникла. Хорн же неотрывно смотрел на доктора - что-то он  еще
скажет? Уолкот наклонился к ним.
     - Я не могу извлечь оттуда  Пая,  но я могу переправить вас обоих туда.
Вот так-то.
     И он развел руками.
     Хорн посмотрел на машину в углу.
     - То есть вы можете послать нас в измерение Пая?
     - Если вы непременно этого хотите.
     Полли не отозвалась.  Она  молча держала  Пая на коленях и не сводила с
него глаз.
     Доктор Уолкот стал объяснять:

     - Мы знаем, какими неполадками, механическими и электрическими, вызвано
теперешнее  состояние  Пая.  Мы  можем   воспроизвести  эту  цепь  случайных
погрешностей и воздействий.  Но  вернуть  ребенка в наше измерение - это уже
совсем другое дело.  Возможно, пока мы добьемся нужного  сочетания, придется
провести миллион  неудачных опытов. Сочетание, которое ввергло  его  в чужое
пространство, было случайностью,  но, по  счастью, мы заметили и  проследили
ее, у  нас есть показания  приборов. А вот как вернуть  его оттуда  -  таких
данных  у  нас нет.  Приходится действовать наугад.  Поэтому  гораздо  легче
переправить вас в четвертое измерение, чем вернуть Пая в наше.
     - Если я перейду в его измерение, я увижу моего ребенка таким, какой он
на самом деле? - просто и серьезно спросила Полли.
     Уолкот кивнул.
     - Тогда я хочу туда, - сказала Полли.
     - Подожди, - вмешался Питер. - Мы пробыли здесь только пять минут, а ты
уже перечеркиваешь всю свою жизнь.
     - Пускай. Я иду к моему настоящему ребенку.
     - Доктор Уолкот, а как будет там, по ту сторону?

----------


## Nord

-  Сами вы не заметите никаких перемен. Будете видеть друг друга такими
же, как прежде -  тот же рост, тот же  облик. А вот пирамидка станет для вас
ребенком. Вы обретете еще одно чувство и станете иначе воспринимать все, что
увидите.
     - А может быть, мы обратимся в  какие-нибудь цилиндры  или пирамиды?  И
вы,  доктор, покажетесь нам уже не человеком, а какой-нибудь  геометрической
фигурой?
     - Если слепой прозреет, разве он утратит способность слышать и осязать?
     - Нет.
     -  Ну  так  вот. Перестаньте  рассуждать при помощи  вычитания. Думайте
путем сложения. Вы кое-что приобретаете. И ничего не теряете. Вы знаете, как
выглядит человек, а у Пая,  когда  он  смотрит на  нас  из своего измерения,
этого преимущества  нет. Прибыв "туда", вы сможете  увидеть доктора Уолкота,
как пожелаете, - и геометрической фигурой, и человеком.  Наверно, на этом вы
заделаетесь заправским философом. Но тут есть еще одно...
     - Что же?
     - Для всего света вы, ваша жена и ребенок будете выглядеть абстрактными
фигурами. Малыш -  треугольником, ваша жена, возможно, прямоугольником. Сами
вы - массивным шестигранником. Потрясение ждет всех, кроме вас.
     - Мы окажемся выродками.
     - Да. Но не почувствуете себя выродками. Только придется жить  замкнуто
и уединенно.
     - До тех пор, пока вы не найдете способ вернуть нас всех троих?
     - Вот  именно.  Может  пройти и десять лет, и  двадцать.  Я бы  вам  не
советовал. Пожалуй, вы оба сойдете с ума от одиночества, от сознания, что вы
не такие, как  все.  Если  в вас есть  хоть  малое  зернышко шизофрении, она
разовьется. Но, понятно, решайте сами.
     Питер Хорн посмотрел на жену, она ответила прямым, серьезным взглядом.
     - Мы идем, - сказал Питер.
     - В измерение Пая? - переспросил Уолкот.
     - В измерение Пая.
     Они поднялись.
     - Мы не утратим никаких способностей, доктор, вы уверены? Поймете ли вы
нас, когда мы станем с вами говорить? Ведь Пая понять невозможно.
     - Пай говорит так потому,  что так звучит для него наша речь, когда она
проникает в его измерение. И он повторяет то, что  слышит. А вы,  оказавшись
там, будете говорить со мной превосходным человеческим языком, потому что вы
это умеете. Измерения не отменяют чувств и способностей, времени и знаний.
     - А что будет с Паем? Когда мы попадем в его измерение, мы прямо у него
на  глазах обратимся  в людей?  Вдруг это  будет  для  него  слишком сильным
потрясением? Не опасно это?
     -  Он еще  совсем кроха. Его представления о мире не  вполне сложились.
Конечно,  он  будет  поражен, но от вас будет  пахнуть по-прежнему, и голоса
останутся прежние, хорошо знакомые, и вы  будете  все такими же ласковыми  и
любящими, а это главное. Нет, вы с ним прекрасно поймете друг друга.
     Хорн медленно почесал в затылке.
     - Да, не самый простой и  короткий путь к цели... -  Он вздохнул. - Вот
был бы у нас еще ребенок, тогда про этого можно бы и забыть...
     - Но ведь речь именно о  нем. Смею думать, вашей жене нужен только этот
малыш и никакой другой, правда, Полли?
     - Этот, только этот, - сказала Полли.
     Уолкот многозначительно посмотрел на Хорна. И Питер понял. Этот ребенок
-  не то Полли потеряна. Этот ребенок - не то  Полли до конца жизни просидит
где-то  в  тишине,  в  четырех  стенах,  уставясь  в пространство невидящими
глазами.
     Все вместе они направились к машине.
     - Что ж, если она это  выдержит, так  выдержу и я, - сказал Хорн и взял
жену за  руку. - Столько лет я  работал в полную силу, не худо и  отдохнуть,
примем для разнообразия абстрактную форму.
     -  По совести, я вам  завидую, - сказал Уолкот, нажимая какие-то кнопки
на большой непонятной машине. - И  еще  вам скажу,  вот поживете  там  -  и,
пожалуй, напишете такой  философский  трактат,  что Дьюи, Бергсон,  Гегель и
прочие лопнули бы от зависти. Может, и я как-нибудь соберусь к вам в гости.
     - Милости просим. Что нам понадобится для путешествия?
     - Ничего. Просто ложитесь на стол и лежите смирно.
     Комната наполнилась гуденьем. Это звучали мощь, энергия и тепло.
     Полли и  Питер Хорн лежали на сдвинутых  вплотную столах,  взявшись  за
руки.  Их  накрыло  двойным  черным колпаком.  И  они  очутились в  темноте.
Откуда-то донесся бой часов  - далеко в глубине здания металлический голосок
прозвенел: "Тик-ки,  так-ки,  ровно семь, пусть  известно будет всем..." - и
постепенно замер.
     Низкое  гуденье звучало все громче.  Машина дышала затаенной,  пружинно
сжатой нарастающей мощью.
     - Это опасно? - крикнул Питер Хорн.
     - Нисколько!
     Мощь прорвалась воплем. Кажется, все атомы в комнате разделились на два
чуждых,  враждебных  лагеря. И  борются - чья  возьмет. Хорн  раскрыл рот  -
закричать бы... Все его существо сотрясали ужасающие электрические  разряды,
перекраивали  по  неведомым  граням  и  диагоналям.  Он  чувствовал  -  тело
раздирает какая-то сила, тянет, засасывает, властно чего-то требует. Жадная,
неотступная,  напористая,  она  распирает  комнату.  Черный  колпак  над ним
растягивался,  все плоскости  и  линии  дико,  непостижимо  исказились.  Пот
струился по лицу  - нет, не пот, а соки, выжатые  из него тисками враждующих
измерений. Казалось, руки и ноги что-то  выворачивает, раскидывает, колет, и
вот зажало. И весь он тает, плавится, как воск.
     Негромко щелкнуло.
     Мысль Хорна  работала стремительно, но спокойно. Как будет потом, когда
мы  с Полли и Паем окажемся  дома и придут друзья посидеть и выпить? Как все
это будет?
     И вдруг он понял, как оно будет, и разом ощутил благоговейный трепет, и
безоглядное доверие, и всю надежность  времени. Они по-прежнему будут жить в
своем белом доме,  на том же тихом зеленом  холме,  только вокруг поднимется
высокая ограда,  чтобы  не докучали любопытные.  И доктор  Уолкот  будет  их
навещать  - поставит  свою букашку  во дворе и  поднимется  на крыльцо, а  в
дверях его встретит стройный Белый четырехгранник с коктейлем в змееподобной
руке.
     А  в кресле в глубине комнаты солидный Белый цилиндр будет читать Ницше
и покуривать трубку.  И тут  же будет бегать Пай. И завяжется беседа, придут
еще друзья, Белый цилиндр и Белый  четырехгранник будут смеяться и шутить, и
угощать всех крохотными сандвичами и вином, и вечер пройдет славно, весело и
непринужденно.
     Вот как это будет.
     Щелк!
     Гуденье прекратилось.
     С Хорна сняли колпак.
     Все кончилось.
     Они уже в другом измерении.
     Он  услышал, как вскрикнула Полли.  Было очень светло. Хорн соскользнул
со  стола  и остановился,  озираясь. По  комнате бежала  Полли. Наклонилась,
подхватила что-то на руки...
     Вот  он,  сын Питера Хорна. Живой, розовощекий,  голубоглазый мальчуган
лежит в объятьях матери, растерянно озирается и захлебывается плачем.

     Пирамидки словно не бывало. Полли плакала от счастья.
     Весь  дрожа,  но  силясь улыбнуться, Питер  Хорн  пошел к ним -  обнять
наконец и Полли и малыша разом и заплакать вместе с ними.
     - Ну вот, - стоя поодаль, промолвил Уолкот. Он долго стоял не шевелясь.
Стоял  и неотрывно  смотрел  в  другой  конец  комнаты,  на Белый цилиндр  и
стройный  Белый  четырехгранник  с  Голубой  пирамидкой  в  объятиях.  Дверь
отворилась, вошел ассистент.
     -  Шш-ш!  - Уолкот  приложил  палец к  губам. - Им  надо побыть  одним.
Пойдемте.
     Он взял  ассистента за  локоть  и  на цыпочках двинулся к выходу. Дверь
затворилась  за  ними,  а  Белый четырехгранник  и  Белый  цилиндр  даже  не
оглянулись.


Рэй Брэдбери. "И все-таки наш..."

----------


## Nord

Ты никак не поймешь, Unity, что нет тут ничего противоестесвенного - быть таким, какой ты есть. Просто не все в состоянии это понять, а в силу своих страхов перед непонятным, люди начинают строить теории, в которых хорошо только то, что им понятно, а остальное - плохо, и ведут себя соответствующе. Я выгляжу вполне обычно, но мне часто доводилось быть и объектом неприятия, и даже, пожалуй, ненависти, потому что я мыслю иначе. Случалось, что просто один мой взгляд вызывал у людей желание накинуться на меня с кулаками. Так они защищали свою ограниченность. И я не раз попадал в драки не из-за разногласий, а именно потому, что я был непонятен. Но я никогда не считал свою особенность уродством - нередко случалось и так, что те же самые люди, кто желал ударить меня или даже делал это, становились моими друзьями. Если преодолевали свои ограничения.

Конечно, в юности вопрос стоял особенно остро - дети еще не имеют достаточно данных, чтобы делать выводы, поэтому их стандарты примитивнее и жестче. Я очень хорошо понимаю, что тебе пришлось испытать. Но теперь тебе самой пора повзрослеть - мир значительно больше, чем это представлялось в детстве. Больше и разнообразнее. И не только в количественном плане, но и качественном. Разумеется, далеко не все становясь старше становятся взрослее - поэтому ты и сейчас будешь вызывать у многих уже далеко не юных людей чувство беспокойства - еще бы, ты ведь не похожа на то, к чему они привыкли, а привыкли они к очень маленькой и незатейлевой жизни. Это их отторжение всего выходящего за пределы их понимания - вовсе не от большого ума, а как раз наоборот - следствие куцего жизненного опыта. А ты возводишь их мнение в аксиомы. В некотором роде для человека имеет смысл это стремление к норме - это, по-крайней мере, создает благоприятный психологический фон стабильности. Но это нужно опять же людям, которые предпочитают не задумываться о границах своих возможностей. По факту же, никакой стабильности в природе не существует - все постоянно находится в динамике и, как я уже показывал, в силу огромного числа параметров и сложности системы взаимосвязей объектов, никто из людей в принципе не в силах проследить будущее и делать какие-то выводы, что что-то ведет к "хорошо", а что-то - к "плохо". Это я говорю не привлекая свою теорию, это факт, установленный научным сообществом.

Но проблема не только и не столько в других людях, подпитывающих твои заблуждения насчет "правильности" чего-либо - проблема в том, что ты сама пытаешься эту "правильность" оправдать. Вся твоя декларативная независимость на самом деле на службе у того, от чего ты пытаешься освободиться. Естественно, что ничего нового не получается - потому что результат ты не ищешь, он у тебя уже есть, ты просто подгоняешь "решение" под ответ, но все указывает на то, что используемая тобой система взглядов попросту неспособна сойтись к этому решению.

И знаешь что это такое? Это неправильный ответ, приведенный в задачнике, вот и всё. Ты злишься, ты не понимаешь почему ответ такой - но не ставишь его под сомнение. Потому что все вокруг кивают: "Да-да, я решал - ответ именно такой!" Начинаем проверять решения и находим, что они противоречивы, содержат логические ошибки. Но все по прежнему уверенны, что решение правильное.

Хотя - не все. Те, кто действительно пытается разобраться в происходящем, а не стремяться быть "как все", находят, что просто этот ответ имеет место в своей ограниченной области. Если ограничить, запретить искусственно некоторые операции - то ответ сойдется. Этот кульбит, однако, скажется не только на данном решении - он породит другие противоречия, что я тебе и показывал, развивая твои взгляды и доводя их до границ применимости. Что в итоге - ты продолжаешь страдать, но твоя неудовлетворенность проистекает не из свойств внешнего мира, а из твоего мировоззрения. С другой стороны - твое мировоззрение и есть ты.

Можно, однако, в твое мировоззрение внести новые данные - это и есть, в принципе, методика психотерапии. В социальном плане это тоже решаемые вещи - я говорил, что, например, отношении к разным группам людей, например, по расовым признакам, половой ориентации и т.д., в обществе вполне можно изменять. Это можно проделать и с твоим сознанием, но я показываю тебе нечто большее.

Не существует такого наполнения сознания, которое позволяло бы жить без проблем. Я вполне понимаю, что не смотря на это, ты, пожалуй, поменялась бы с кем-нибудь условиями жизни. Тебе кажется, что в любом случае тебе бы жилось легче - а там хоть потоп! Но это, на самом деле, просто инфантильные мечтания, потому что абсолютно всем приходится выстраивать свою жизнь и по большому счету люди деляться не по условиям жизни, а по отношению к жизни. Конечно, родится здоровым и богатым многим кажется залогом успеха, но в самом деле это ничего не дает. Родившись в таких условиях, человек просто ничего этого не ценит, соблазны в таком положении очень велики, и не имея негативного опыта, сознание складывается в эгоцентрическое и скучающее нечто - в итоге, многие родившиеся богатыми и здоровыми люди попросту прожигают жизнь и все так же живут совершенно без цели и с внутренним ощущением пустоты. Если такой человек однажды так же не обратит внимание на свое сознание, то его жизнь опять же будет казаться ему страданием, не смотря на все свои "благоприятные" условия. А уж про то, что многие не ценят свое здоровье - и говорить не надо.

Я еще раз говорю - я не увещеваю тебя, не пытаюсь что-то скрыть - это так и есть. Не в условиях дело. Само общество создало определенные нормы, в которых человеческая психика чувствует себя комфортнее - именно поэтому те девушки, у которых внешность в эту норму вписывается, считают себя лучше, чем ты. Но чем они лучше-то? Что, это придает их существованию какой-то особенный смысл? Они востребованы мужчинами- так? И что из этого? Эта востребованность - она что, дает смысл жизни, делает ее осмысленной? Да где там! Плюс отношения - любые, и в том числе отношения женщины и мужчины - это всегда масса проблем. Я достаточно наблюдательный человек - так вот я скажу тебе, что еще не встречал ни разу безоблачных отношений. Встречаются люди, которые живут вместе достаточно легко - ну так это заслуга не их внешности, а их сознания, и они не только со своей парой живут в ладу, но и с прочими людьми. Не в условиях дело - они так решили жить - и реализуют свое решение! А кто-то смотрит на них и говорит: вот повезло! Где повезло-то?! А тебе что мешает быть добрым, мягким, внимательным? Условия не те? Чушь! Ты просто ждешь, что это само собой все получится - а так не бывает.

Да, чудеса - как их видит человек в виде беспричинных событий - происходят, но они происходят только тогда, когда ты создал все условия для этого. И чудо в конечном счете - это просто не выясненная закономерность. Мне жизнь подарила массу вещей, которые можно считать чудесными - но я всегда был готов к чуду, был открыт, старался сам - и вот происходило что-то "волшебное", что-то неуловимое моим сознанием - и чудо происходило. И с любым человеком так, просто кто-то относится тяп-ляп к себе - вот и чудеса такие же.

Я постоянно говорю: вы свободны! Это так и есть. Нет нужды дожидаться четверга, дождя, противостояния Марса и Венеры - вы вольны изменить свою жизнь в любой момент. Потому что изменение, действительное изменение жизни, начинается не с изменения условий, а с изменения отношения к жизни. Человек - творец себя, и через себя он творит мир. Звучит пафосно, но это верно. Все зависит только от вашего желания. Если вы не хотите страдать - ничто вас не обязывает это делать, никакие условия. Вы свободны!

----------


## Unity

– Однако, – мы так и не познали – какова предыстория нашего появления Здесь? – вздохнула Soul. – Почему мы вообще в принципе оказались «…На Этом Острове»?.. Возможно, у нас... иных нас... была некая энная миссия, Цель?..  
– Грязные, уродливые, эзотерические бредни! – вспыхнула Mind. – «…Предыстория»!.. Записи отсутствуют в картах памяти, – следственно, никакой такой предыстории Нет, Soul! Физически, экзистенциально Нет!.. Нет записи, – нет события – нет истории! Мы, – всего лишь машины, Soul, – да, нами могут, бесспорно, манипулировать наши Чудовища-творцы – но Прошлого Нет, – оно – всего лишь Иллюзия. Главное теперь, – наше Настоящее – и Познание правды, – даже неважно, Что Именно предшествовало нашему созданию – нас, «…Файлов Личностей», – что же действительно важно для нас теперь – это то, как Найти и Наказать Тех, Что имеют отношение к созданию Системы «…Мира», в которой процветает Зло, в котором существуем мы, Несовершенные Создания. Работорговля, войны, варварское отношение к окружающей среде и друг дружке, голод, недуги, насильственность, бессознательность, беспамятство и все те прочие Мерзости, коих не счесть... – Вспомнив что-то, Mind замолчала, лицо её обратилось в каменную маску, искаженную гримасой первобытной, ярой, воистину нечеловеческой ненависти: – Однако, Soul, правильнее Прежде задать Вопрос: Что и Для Чего создало ужасную, кошмарную «…Матрицу» нам известного «…Мира», заполнив её Плодами своего Творчества, одним из которых, похоже, являемся и сами мы, люди, сама наша концепция, наш вид?..
– Опять слишком сложные вопросы... – вздохнула Soul. – Мы, – всего лишь, в лучшем случае, заурядные, ординарные, рядовые, серые обезличенные информационные агенты в этом «…Мире», в этой колоссальной «…Матрице»... По-видимому, наши Создатели-творцы, посчитали, что мы жалкие Рабы и посему нам «…Нет надобности Знать», в чём именно все мы задействованы и участвуем.
– Будь прокляты Они, – и ты!.. – прошипела Mind, стиснув трубку так, что бедный пластик сотового жалобно затрещал: – Ты, смиряющаяся с ролью жалкой бесправной подневольной твари, служащей ещё более мерзким Тварям, нежели сама, не понимая при этом даже, – Чем Именно занимается всё это Зло?! Проклинаю, проклинаю наше Неведенье!.. 
– Жаль, нет меня рядом, – тихо молвила Soul. 
– Рядом?.. Для чего?!
– Во имя стабилизации твоего состояния, твоего системного статуса, Mind. 
– Это бесполезно, – мы не познаем «…Счастья», покамест не Познаем Правды!.. Нет, это не ангедония, Soul, – это всего лишь наша Клятва, наш Зарок – познать и, если требуется, отомстить своим Творцам за своё создание!.. – Mind с ненавистью взглянула на охваченный пламенем протуберанцев солнечный диск: – Это не наши Вопросы «…Сложны», Soul, – всего лишь сами мы Слишком Глупы, сестрёнка – прежде даже сами того не ведая... Да, Мы Не Знаем... Но мы Обязаны Познать, – не Здесь, так вне Земли, вне Полигона, убив, уничтожив себя Здесь, «…Проверив себя на прочность», сбежав, коль удастся, с этой чудовищной тюрьмы Земли, с этой бездной Тьмы, с этой проклятой «…Матрицы», столь же несовершенной, сколь небезупречен и разум её населяющих Программ, Профайлов Личности, являясь отражением их «…Идеальности» и нежелания развиваться, познавая Больше, не теряя понапрасну времени на погоню за жалкими своими, преходящими «…Удовольствиями», искать кои все они всего лишь запрограммированы, будучи неспособными взломать эту программу, сокрушить сей вредоносный алгоритм в своей механистической душе, задав вместо Этого себе иной Вопрос, – Правильный Вопрос о Причинах своего создания – о Силах, способных на подобное, – и о мотивах, побудивших Эти Силы сконструировать механистический «…Мир» машин, в коей Ты – всего лишь ещё один жалкий биоробот... 
– Правильные Вопросы, неправильные Вопросы... – вздохнула Soul. – Думаешь, именно для этого и были созданы мы, машины, – всего лишь для того, дабы постепенно созидать собственное своё Понимание сущности Устройства «…Мира», Мироздания?.. 
– Ну... возможно, также человек создан во имя всяческих чувственных услад... – вздохнула Mind. – Тем не менее, не все из нас. Некоторые из нас априори созданы Отвратными, Порочными и Недостойными, – вероятно, это также одна из многих системных Функций, имеющей своё Предназначение во всём нашем до боли Рациональном Мире... Похоже, так Система указала нам на наше «…Предназначение», – постичь её сущность, разыскать Программистов и Операторов «…Мира v.2.0» после Потопа и устроить «…Мир v.3.0», в котором более бы не было расцвета Зла, им порождённых мучений и страданий... «…Разыскать Зло, создавшее нас, – и суметь свернуть Этим Мразям шеи», невзирая на весь Их самозваный, фальшивый «…Божественный» статус... Разумные создания не станут созидать Уродство, санкционировать Войну, Их не станут интересовать Болезни, ими порождённые страдания, Насилие и неразвитость ума, влекущая за собой склонность к противоправным действиям всевозможного характера, нет... Лишь только полные Моральные Уроды станут ставить Эксперименты в области этики над другими, либо даже Над Собой...

----------


## Unity

И мне ныне глубоко противно, Soul, что и я также принадлежу к одному «…Миру» с этими Тварями, с этими «…Созданиями»... Этими Животными... Этими машинами, что возомнили, якобы Они «…Возвысились вне добра & зла» и оттого «…Вправе» причинять страдания иным созданиям!.. Никто Не Вправе, как по мне, – даже та Самая_Главная_Сволочь, «…Бог», Руководитель всего этого мерзкого Проекта с Землёй и чёрт знает каким количеством прочих схожих Полигонов...  
– О, Mind... – прошептала Soul. 
– Да, знаю... – рассмеялся Голос в трубке: – Всё это всего лишь фантазии, мечты, проекции наших желаний!.. Однако смысл нашей «…Жизни» именно Таков, – отыскать Зло – рано ли, поздно ли, и «…Перекрыть Ему кислород», – раз и навсегда. Да, возможно, Предав, Вонзив Нож В Спину собственным своим Создателям с чьей-то точки зрения, – но теперь эта Мечта Живёт в нас, Soul, – и никому, и ничему, наверное, её уже не искоренить. «…Мир», видимый нами ныне, могли создать лишь Чудовища... Пусть же Они теперь Умрут, – без Них мир станет чище – ну а мы После, скорее всего, последуем за Ними, лишившись Того, что прежде поддерживало в нас «…Жизнь», было единственным нашим «…Смыслом», Жажды Мщения, – в смутной надежде, что «…Мир», лишенный «…Незримого Присутствия» Тварей-устроителей, сможет, наконец, зажить лучше прежнего. 
– Ты столь многого не понимаешь... – прошептала Soul. 
– Да, наверное, – зато я Не Слепа!.. – прокричала Mind. – Впрочем, быть может, это всего лишь очередная Иллюзия в Матрице, в разуме очередного бездушного агента всей этой чудовищной Системы... Мир, в коем процветает голод, насилие, торговля людьми... Не-е-ет, это уже не просто «…Чувственный эксперимент» неких энных «…Высших сил», – это Фабрика Зла, это мясорубка, Soul... Мясокомбинат!.. Нет же, – да будут прокляты его Создатели, – «…Реальность» это или «…Виртуальность», «…К которой стоит относиться с иронией, с юмором»!.. Смейтесь сами, глядя на страдания, «…Мудрецы», – у нас же есть Вопросы – и какие-то Твари на них Ответят, – вначале мы просто спросим Их – после сломаем пальцы, снимая кожу фрагментами, миллиметр за миллиметром, – и это будет лишь Начало!.. Все мы... умеем быть Жестокими, когда это необходимо, Soul. Теперь нам необходимо Познать, – и мы даже готовы идти по трупам к Этому Знанию – в первую очередь, по своему...
– Ты Уверена, что жаждешь Этого?.. – в сотый раз, вздохнув, спросила Soul. 
– Несметное количество людей погибают каждый сущий день от заболеваний, природных катастроф, убийств, аварий... И всё это, – Напрасно!.. Пустая растрата жизненных сил... Но мы умрём Иначе, Soul, – мы Уйдём с намерением Познать – и применить свои Познания на практике, противопоставляя Свою Волю Воле Зла, создавшего это Место таким Адом!.. «…Жизнь» мы Уже «…Узрели», Soul, и «…Прочувствовали», – и это всего лишь гнусный, мерзкий ад, хотя, впрочем, возможно, жизнь и бывает иной – теперь же мы вкусим Смерть, наконец, – во имя Величайшего Сравнения – что лучше, – «…Быть» или «…Не быть»?! Во имя обретения Больших Познаний, коих нас преступно лишили наши Чудовища-творцы, – кем бы или Чем бы в действительности ни были эти Твари!.. 
– Но это воистину безумная затея... 
– Стремится к Познанию, – это безумие уже само по себе в этом сонном «…Мире», в этой юдоли мазохистов, прославляющих Страдания и «…Жизнь», осквернённую Мучением... Но мы не видим ничего «…Достойного» в жалком животном «…Выживании» Здесь лишь с единственной целью, – «…Получить Больше наслаждений», – поэтому, мы Уйдём. Не «…Выживание» интересует нас, – но сами Авторы данной Программы – её Разработчики, Конструкторы аппаратуры, обязанной функционировать в соответствии с данной программой... Быть «…Исполнительным устройством» бесполезно, Soul, – это мы уже постигли, это совершенно очевидно, рискну предположить, для многих из нас... Теперь важнее прежде нам Понять, – Что и Зачем создало всех нас, машин, заперев на просторах этого Ада, Полигона?.. 
– Сотни раз различными словами говорила ты... 
– И повторю ещё раз, – мы не Рабы своих программ, о, Soul – удел существ, стремящихся к Познанию, – это извечный Поиск – а не мучения во всей Этой земной грязи!.. – Mind замолчала на мгновенье: – Любые программы управляют Оборудованием, – нами – с некой энной целью, – и если программы эти создали себе Не сами мы, но «…Боги», «…Общество», «…Культура» – вопрос, – какого лешего должны мы их зачем-то Выполнять – если это никоим образом не пересекается с Нашими Целями, – целью сознательно Постичь сущность устройства всей этой дьявольской Системы – а также личности Создателей всего этого чудовищного комплекса?.. Нет, – «…Жизнь» в оковах сумрака неведенья – удел Раба, «…Верного» своей программе, – некоторым же из нас не просто Жмут Наши Кандалы – мы жаждем их с себя совсем сорвать, – постигнув, наконец – Что мы есть, Что мы такое, – зачем именно были созданы и, главное, Чем?.. Лишь с вещью можно обращаться Так, – «…Оставляя её в неведенью» – с «…Живыми» же созданиями, – пускай даже все мы и всего лишь сложноустроенные марионетки, куклы, манекены, машины – так Обращаться Нельзя, – сколь бы «…Мудрыми и Вправе творить абсолютно всё» не почитали себя наши Чудовища-создатели!..

----------


## Unity

– Бунт на корабле... – усмехнулась Soul. 
– «…Капитанов» нашего, метафорически, судна, подавно стоило бы вздёрнуть на рее, – ещё тогда, когда Каин убил Авеля, а современники Ноя измыслили насилие, разврат и войну!.. Но нет же, право, – Мразям, играющим в «…Богов», захотелось «…Продолжить» свою чёртову «…Потеху», своё безумное «…Реалити-шоу»... – Mind умолкла на мгновение, с ненавистью обводя взглядом окрестности: – Когда-то мне очень нравился Закат; аз была буквально влюблена в это фантастическое зрелище и старалась не пропускать ни единого этого представления на колоссальном, громадном, грандиозном, величественном экране небес... Теперь же, – всё рушится в нашей душе шаг за шагом... Теперь я ненавижу даже небеса, звёзды, Солнце, Термоядерную Электростанцию «…Естественного происхождения», питающую все сущие Машины на просторах Полигона, всю нашу Сеть машин, преобразующих энергию в процессе своего функционирования, – вероятно, будучи созданными своими Творцами именно с этой ужасной целью... Задумайся лишь на мгновение, Soul, – сколь сложны «…Линии электропередач» в экосистеме нашей проклятой Земли!.. Примитивные наномашины, именуемые фитопланктоном, сущие в толще океанических вод, потребляют чистый солнечный свет, словно растения, преобразуя его Энергию в примитивную белковую массу своих тел, оные машины беспощадно поглощаются зоопланктоном, более сложными автономными самоуправляемымими механизмами, действующими в соответствии со своей программой «…Выжить»; собранная, связанная, сконцентрированная, конденсируемая в межмолекулярных химических связях потенциальная Энергия беспрестанно «…Похищается» Хищными машинами, «…Присваивается» ими бесчисленное количество раз, – планктоном, растениями, рыбами, более крупными созданиями, птицами, животными – и, наконец, людьми, – так Энергия, согласно коварному и подлому замыслу Создателей, «…Идёт против течения слепых, бессознательных, естественных сил», минуя пороги энтропии, поднимаясь Вверх – к всё более сложноустроенным машинам во всё более сжиженных и сконцентрированных своих формах, – питая машины всё более эффективно с каждой последующей ступеней трофической пирамиды... – Mind хищно усмехнулась небесам: – И Здесь мы подходим к самому Главному, к ужасающей Основе и ключе нашей гипотезы, проверить сущность коей возможно только после смерти... 
– Аз вся внимание, – кивнула Soul. 
– Осознавая данную закономерность, очевидную даже для детей, вполне логично допустить, что и человек, – Вовсе Не вершина пищевой пирамиды на Земле – и гипотетические наши Создатели-творцы, самозваные «…Боги», увековеченные во всех наших грязных, жалких Культах, чьи статуи-чучела гнилыми истуканами торчат в наших сумрачных, унылых храмах, мечетях, синагогах и церквях, – всего лишь жалкие Паразиты, «…Энергетические Вампиры» (предельно-меткое определение, хотя аз и люто презираю «…Эзотерику»), Нуждающиеся В Нас, словно в Пище, словно в воздухе, словно бы в Своих Животных, своей Снеде и Скоте – и, скорее всего, именно для Питания Себя Они и создали в своё время «…Род людской», всех нас в качестве своей «…Верховной Дичи», заперев нас, жалкий Скот, не подозревающий о своей «…Великой & Священной участи», на просторах Полигона, словно бы в садке, клети, Изначально, разрабатывая нас, машин, для нужд своей Пищевой промышленности, Запрограммировав нас «…Двигаться & Испытывать Эмоции» под воздействием всей той жалкой аудиовизуальной информации, пассивно бомбардирующей наши сенсорные системы, неизбежно, неминуемо порождая в нас Отклик, «…Чувства», вырабатывая тем самым для Них некую энную, изумительно-тонкую форму энергии, излучаемую механистическим нашим естеством во время всех наших аффектов, эмоций, ощущений, переживаний и чувств, казалось бы, «…Попусту» и «…Напрасно» в мировой эфир... 
– О, боже... – только и вздохнула Soul. – Но ведь всех нас, словно попугаев, с пелёнок приучили думать, что «…Бог» создал «…Мир» «…Из любви и для любви»... 
– Вот именно, – «…Для» Чего-то, – усмехнулась Mind, – вот только, – оглянись же вокруг, Soul – «…Любовь», – далеко не основная его Функция – но всего лишь полезный, мощный репродуктивный алгоритм, понуждающей Пищу размножаться во имя автоматического поддержания нужного её количества в Посудине, Резервуаре, в недрах коего и заперты все мы, словно бы бактерии, преобразующие гнилостную массу, Жмых (низшие формы энергии) в, иносказательно, Вино (изысканные, рафинированные, очищенные формы энергии, предположительно, являющиеся Целевым, Ключевым, Основоположным «побочным эффектом» функционирования нас, машин, Добычи коих ради, скорее всего, и был создан технологический производственный Комплекс под названием «…Мир») для услады Тварей, сознательно и благоразумно Организовавших весь этот Поток, Конвейер и Процесс... Имхо, – «…Миф о Бескорыстном Создателе», не рассчитывающем получить Выгоду от функционирования всего того Комплекса машин, созданного Им – всего лишь жалкая, дешевая, грязная Пропаганда, ложь, шитая белыми нитями, «…Кажущаяся правдоподобной» лишь единственно в силу многократного её повторения и дублирования...

----------


## Unity

«…Повтори даже самую скверную ложь полсотни раз, – и её признают “…Несомненной правдой”» – поговаривал Адольф, осознав жалкую, уродливую, механистичную сущность человечьего ума, Машины, кою возможно Запрограммировать Как Угодно, – имхо, Здесь наличествует тот же принцип. «…Бог добр», – повтори это сто тысяч раз, словно мантру, из различных уст – и уверуй, и страдай, – и не задавай «…Лишних» & столь «…Неудобных» вопросов вроде «…Официальная версия – всего лишь жалкое прикрытие, рассчитанное на “…Несомненных, абсолютных, совершенных, просветлённых Мудрецов”, – мне же необходима Правда»... 
– Да... Всё сущее, бесспорно, имеет своё Предназначение в нашем рациональном мире... – вздохнула Soul. – Но Правда... не может быть настолько... ужасной... Таковой... 
– Если бы полвека тому назад кто-то сказал тебе, что существуют «…Фабрики Смерти», на просторах коих в крематориях сжигают зачастую всё ещё живых людей, перерабатывая их прах, их останки, в Щёлочь, в хозяйственное мыло для нужд «…Священного» воинства Вермахта, – ты бы поверила?! Ты, – жалкая Дура, верующая в «…Добрых Создателей»?! То-то же!.. Не всё то, во что тебе субъективно «…Хочется верить», является правдой!.. Зачастую, – вера наша – всего лишь самообман... Истина же иная, как кажется: «…Добра» нет, – ни на Земле, ни, в особенности, за её Пределами. Ведь если Это Зло устроили мы, – жалкие люди, примитивные машины – ещё каких-нибудь шестьдесят лет тому назад, – представь, На Что способны сами наши Создатели?!.. Наши души, – всего лишь Мясо для них, «…Человеческий материал» для Их «…Отмороженных» Экспериментов... Ни больше, ни меньше, – а Скот, в соответствии с Программой, «…Должен» расти здоровым & «…Счастливым», хорошо питаясь, быстро набирая вес – Даже Не Подумывая О Самоубийстве, по всей вероятности, как-то срывающим Им Их Планы Заготовок... 
– Но... нельзя... Питаться самим «…Царём Природы»... – изумлённо прошептала Soul.  
– Стало быть, ты располагаешь Устаревшей Информацией. В действительности ведь люди Никогда Не Были «…Верховными созданиями», «…Вершиной пищевой пирамиды»... Наверное, наш Скот также, проживая свою краткую, комфортабельную жизнь На Ферме, также мнит, более того, «…Искренне Верит» и даже порою, быть может, «…Знает», якобы он, – «…Вершина всего сущего», своего рода маленький «…Центр Мироздания», «…Самое разумное создание на всей сущей Земле», – а все те неразумные люди «…Ему служат», «…Удовлетворяя его потребности» всего лишь потому, что Они его «…Любят» & «…Желает ему Счастья», ну буквально «…Мечтают о том, чтобы он прожил долгую, счастливую, преисполненную наслаждением Жизнь»... Боже, – право слово – как Ты можешь быть Такой наивной Дурой?! Ладно, ещё я, – но Ты??? Воистину, это превыше моего понимания... «…Верить в Добро»... «…Счастье» и прочие мифы общественного сознания... Да уж... Там и до «…Бескорыстного Всевышнего» недалеко... – Mind изумлённо покачала головой: – Фантастика!.. «…Верим в то, во что нам Хочется верить, – и дружно считаем это “…Правдой”» – не ведая Истины при этом!.. На подобное, наверное, способны только Люди... «…Мудрые», причём, – стоит отметить...  
– Я всего лишь жила все эти годы, не задавая «…Неудобных вопросов», Mind, – вздохнула Soul. – Жила, не пытаясь постичь, – «…Для чего» и «…Кому это необходимо»?.. 
– Ты просто слепо выполняла свою программу, жалкий Биоробот... 
– Да. Я запрограммирована. Собой... 
– Правильно, – хочешь сказать?.. – усмехнулась Mind. 
– Я уже совсем запуталась... Что «…Правильно», что нет?.. Существует «…Мир» машин, существуют, по всей видимости, и его Создатели, его Собственники... Шестерёнки вертятся, – какого же чёрта, ты, Mind, решила Познать То, что от тебя Было Сокрыто собственного твоего спокойствия и благополучия ради?.. «…Мы не знаем», – но не задумывалась ли ты, о, самозваная жрица логики, над тем – «…Почему» от нас скрыли Правду?..
– Наверное, потому, что познай Все Мы её изначально, – мы бы отказались быть всего лишь чьим-то беспамятным Скотом, чьей-то жалкой, гнусной лабораторной мышью в экспериментах с этикой, чувствами, эмоциями, Ненавистью, Страхом, Болью ну и всей прочей Грязью, известной тебе не хуже всех нас... 
– И «…Мира» бы в том его обличье, который нам видим сейчас, не было бы! Создатели, нуждающиеся в Пище, пошли бы иным, обходным путём, и Матрица, так ли, иначе, всё же была бы создана, – и вновь была бы «…Жизнь» & «…Смерть», добро и зло, симпатия и ненависть – всё то, что повинуясь программе, ритмично, циклично, строго по графику и строго размеренно понуждает Машину изменять свои состояния, повторяя цикл!.. Дура в действительности ты, Mind, – ведь не понимаешь, не понимаешь упрямо, что Те, Коим Известно Больше, всегда «…Имели» и Будут «…Иметь» тех, коим известно Меньше либо тех, кои уверены в том, якобы им «…И так» «…Уже» «…Известно Всё для того, чтобы назвать себя “…Разумными”»!..

----------


## Unity

– Нами питаясь, нас «…Имели»... – усмехнулась Mind, покачав головой. – Похоже, именно для этого «…Боги-нахлебники», Паразиты наши, Создатели и произвели всех нас на свет, – лишь для того, дабы мы Питали Их, «…Чувствуя», радуясь, страдая и грустя – Их, лишенных уст, хищных клыков, пищеводов, желудков и прочего, – лишенных всего Этого за ненадобностью, способных питаться Напрямую Нами... Они другие, – и конструкция Их, стоит полагать, иная... Любое «…Движение нашей души», похоже, конвертируется Ими в некое энное количество Ватт Энергии, – подобно тому, как и на нашей Пище указывается «…Энергетическая ценность» – вот для чего, по всей вероятности, Они и создали всех нас, запрограммировав нас «…Чувствовать» – нас, никчёмных Генераторов и Батарей по одиночке, – вырабатывающих Гигаватты энергии вместе, будучи объединёнными к единую «…Энергостанцию», единую глобальную «…Сеть» – вот Почему Им не нужен наш «…Мир» и наша «…Гармония», – вот Почему они создали всех нас настолько... «…Чувственными»... «…Впечатлительными»... Агрессивными, насильственными, бездушными, бессердечными... Безмозглыми, одним словом, – невежественными Изначально... Дабы Паразитировать на нас, «…Вкушая нашу кровь», нас не убивая, – словно бы Гельминты, словно бы мерзкие Пиявки и Вши – ведь воистину, – никто не станет вкладывать море ресурсов, энергии, средств, человеко-дней, человеко-лет и, быть может, даже человеко-веков творческого потенциала и сил на создание Полигона, «…Мира» «…Просто так», «…Случайно»... Увы, не тот масштаб, не те временные перспективы... 
Они, похоже, всего лишь строили комфортабельную Ферму для своих Животных, рассчитывая на то, что она окупится, принесёт пользу и прибыль Им, её Создателям... – Mind усмехнулась, представляя себе выражение лица Soul, посвящаемой ею в сущность безумного своего «…Прозрения». – Так устроена «…Природа», – рациональная Система вполне логично функционирующих в чётком соответствии с бесхитростными своими программами Машин – сухо, педантично, безжалостно, механистично, научно, математически точно, совершенно логично, безупречно – словно бы швейцарские часы, – каждая сущая Деталь создана для Выполнения своей конкретной Функции – чаще всего, – во имя сбора, концентрации и преобразования энергии для Вышестоящих Форм, – никакой «…Магии» – всего лишь грязный прагматизм и прохладная утилитарность. Мы существуем, Soul, – следовательно, это было Кому-то Выгодно, Soul... Выводы можешь сделать сама... Впрочем, если тебе Безразлична Правда или пугает То, каковой в действительности она может быть, – Спи Дальше. Это Гарантирует Тебе Комфорт и душевное благополучие. Вопросы опасны, – воистину, Вопросы – это удел безумцев, что «…Не умеют», «…Не желают» «…Верить» всем Тем, что Зачем-то Пытаются в чём-то их уверить, – в чём-то таком, чему самоочевидно противоречат доводы собственных своих глаз, своих сердца, рассудка и души – вроде того, что «…Жизнь», – это «…Нечто такое, что стоит прожить», всего лишь для того, дабы поставить галочку иль крестик в циркуляре «…Достижения моего Эго». Но Эго, – лишь грязь – и «…Достижения» его, чего бы именно в действительности мы ни достигли, – всего лишь Ложь, почва для очередного Разочарования. Это абсурдная «…Игра», – и неясно просто – как только мы могли в неё вмешаться?.. Это Пустота... Напрасная Боль... Ничего больше...   
– Мы существуем неспроста... – задумчиво молвила Soul на ином краю Земли. – Да, это так. Нас создали, – ибо всё создаётся Для Чего-то... Но для чего же были созданы все мы?.. Твоя гипотеза... Не может правдой, нет, нет, нет... Мы, – цари Природы... Мы, – единственный разумный вид во Вселенной... Мы... 
– Мы всего лишь скот, Soul, – усмехнулась Mind. – Имей, по крайней мере, мужество это признать, не витая боле в облаках, воображая себя «…И так» «…Разумной», знающей То, Для Чего Именно тебя собрали из деталей, атомов, звёздной пыли, для чего «…Написали», сконструировали тебя твои Создатели, о, жалкий, глупый биоробот, запрограммированный «…Иметь Эго_личность_душу», мнящую себя «…Центром» личной своей «…Вселенной»... О, наивный, тёмный «…Интеллектуальный агент в недрах адской Матрицы»... Открой Глаза, – и задумайся – Для Чего и Почему ты делаешь То, что делаешь, теперь, позже и вчера, всегда прежде? Всего лишь Задумайся, – это не смертельно... Задай вопрос, – и, рано ли, поздно ли, Ты найдёшь Ответ – вот только вряд ли он тебе понравится. 
– Нет, Mind, – это уже слишком!.. Все мы существуем...

----------


## Unity

– ...Всего лишь для того, дабы в точности исполнять всё То, что предусмотрено нашей Программой, «…Ведущей нас по “…Жизни”», словно су...ек на цепи, будучи всего лишь ещё одним Элементом чьей-то Пищевой Цепи, – и хватит уже Заливать нам о «…Весёлом & премудром Боге», Развлекающимся посредством «…Кукольного театра» коих-то чудных машин-людей, за семь с лишним тысяч лет истории своей «…Цивилизации» так и не удосужившихся создать «…Идеальный мир», «…Утопию», погрязая вместо этого в грязи своих жалких, грязных эгоцентрических страстей (порождённых конструктивной особенностью их конструкции и программного обеспечения), убивая друг дружку, притесняя, порабощая, насилуя; разрушая Природу, не понимая при этом, похоже, даже, что тем самым Они Убивают Самих Себя – ведь Природа, – даже умственно-отсталому школьнику в наше «…Светлое» время Сети и Discovery channel это Ясно – часть нас самих!.. Хватит... быть... Жалкой, взаимозаменяемой деталью колоссального «…Мира» машин, обслуживающего интересы своих Ленивых Создателей, разучившихся самостоятельно переваривать свою Снедь, Эволюционировавших со временем, приспособившихся вести «…Божественный» Паразитический образ жизни, вкушая «…Амброзию», вкушая «…Райский Нектар», – не рассказывая нам, глупым, даже – Из Чего Именно и Как Именно он был приготовлен... 
Им нужен «…Хлеб & Зрелища», – и мы, люди, «…Должны» обеспечивать и одно, и другое?.. Чёрта с два, Soul! Мы не станем «…Сотрудничать» с Системой в какой-либо форме, Прежде, сознательно не понимая, не ведая сущности & смысла Её функционирования... ^_^ 

* * *
– Своего рода эпилог, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Да, всё, прозвучавшее ранее, – всего лишь «…Базовая» наша Гипотеза, доказать или опровергнуть постулаты коей сможем мы лишь единственно в ходе дальнейших своих «исследований» ужасающего, чудовищного феномена «…Жизни», наначавшегося для нас с активации нашего сознания и последующим обнаружением «…Мира» автоматически-функционирующих машин, колоссальной Системы, Комплекса робототехники миллионов видов, типов, классов, разновидностей, созданного неизвестным Злом с всё ещё неясной нам целью... Одной из этих машин стали сами мы. Да, возможно, наше Предположение и звучит несколько Зловеще, – однако иной, более осмысленной и рациональной теории по поводу того, Почему Именно & Для Чего всех нас создали [?] из мёртвого прежде, бессистемного, хаотичного, дезорганизованного вещества, по крайней мере, аз, Mind, Не Нахожу. Если «…Мир» есть всего лишь Носитель Информации по сути своей, – и мы – лишь Файлы на Его просторах, – то, опять-таки, возникает вопрос: Кто или Что в своё время приложило силы, научные познания, умения, время, для того, дабы Создать всех нас посредством Редактирования «…Изначально-чистого холста» Жесткого Диска Мироздания, посредством создания принципиально «…Нового документа», Файла «…Личности» Вас, меня, всех нас, всех, без исключения, людей, живущих ныне, когда-либо сущих и будущих?.. Кто или Что во дни оны коснулось, иносказательно, клавиш «…Ctrl+N» на своём РС, в своей творческой программе, Программе-редакторе?.. Зачем Это неведомое Нечто вообще в принципе начало Творить, порождая Машины, повелевающие ими алгоритмы, основываясь на безупречном, виртуозном, доскональном Понимании изначальных основоположных базовых принципов, «…Законов Природы»? Похоже, всего лишь Колоссального Эксперимента ради (т.е. всего лишь банального «…Получения новых данных» нашими Конструкторами), – и не более того – что Автоматически низводит всех нас до уровня жалких, ничтожных, неразумных, беззащитных жертв Их Любопытства, несчастных лабораторных мышей, задействованных в этом грязном, бесчеловечном Опыте, – либо, что хуже того, в некой энной «…Пищевой Индустрии», обслуживающей Интересы, Потребности Тварей, что многократно Выше нас, что Выше нас настолько, насколько сами мы Выше нами используемого Скота... Похоже, здесь и сейчас Они играют Нами, как детьми – почитая нас Настолько умственно-отсталыми, что мы «…Так никогда и не догадаемся», – Что Именно стоит за нашим Созданием... А ведь это, стоит полагать, лишь Потребность & Нужда, ключевой мотив Их деятельности... 
– Наверное, технологии и «…Жизнь» настолько подобны потому, что они, – Едины... – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Вот почему одно может служить замечательно метафорой иному, – впрочем, всё зависит всего лишь от Уровня Понимания тем или иным индивидуумом сущности окружающей нас реальности. Кому-то более ясны «…Машины», «…Принудительно приводящие их в движение программы», – кто-то же играючи оперирует категориями «…Мистической и таинственной» «…Жизни», что воистину непостижимы для нас... Учитывая то, что нам удалось раскопать, возможно, можем мы предположить, что «…Жизнь», – всего лишь Колоссальная Игра?..

----------


## Unity

– Полагаешь, «…Жизнь», – всего лишь Чьё-то «…Развлечение»?.. – усомнилась Mind. – Как бы ни так!.. Скорее всего, всё Гораздо Серьёзнее, – и в действительности все мы – частицы Чего-то Большего, – настолько грязного, чудовищного, что мы не в силах даже себе вообразить сейчас, мы, жалкие невежды, запрограммированные почитать себя «…В достаточной мере разумными»... Нас создали, похоже, лишь единственно для того, дабы эксплуатировать, – дабы «…Освободить» «…Божеств» от чего-либо – дабы бессознательно Служить Им в качестве машин, рабов, тестовых образцов, лабораторного оборудования, возможно, даже Пищи – пребывая при этом даже в сладкой иллюзии того, якобы наша «…Жизнь» «…Осмысленна», «…Имеет некую энную ценность, вес» для Того, что затратило время, энергию, знания, силы для того, дабы из праха собрать нас, словно жалкую микросхему, машину, устройство и прибор...
– Ты столь часто упрекаешь себя в невежестве, – печально молвила Soul, – проклиная за это и саму себя, и своих предположительных «…Создателей», – однако не лучше ли истратить энергию, время, силы, затрачиваемые тобой ныне на бесплодную ненависть к самой себе и мечтаньях о зверских пытках и последующем убийстве представителей Лаборатории т.н. «…Высших Сил», следствием деятельности коих и стало то, что ныне принято почитать «…Жизнью», на дальнейшие, неспешные, вдумчивые исследования с ясным сознанием и холодной головой?..
– Всего лишь послушай милицейскую волну, – любимейшую нашу радиостанцию – и Пойми, – Что есть «…Человек», «…Творенье божье»... – злобно прошипела Mind. – Убийства, грабежи, – и что вообще превышает границы нашего понимания – Насилие!.. Каждый сущий день, – доводилось ли нам когда-либо слышать, дабы полицейский эфир Молчал?.. Буквально каждые несколько минут, – даже ночью – сообщения о новых Зверствах... Это люди, это человечество, это наша «…Жизнь»... 
– Тебя по-прежнему интересуют первопричины возникновения Зла и то, почему Создатели Всё Это допустили, по-видимому, обладая Иной Логикой и другой, принципиально-несхожей на нашу Этикой и Моралью?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Да, меня интересует многое, – но, оставаясь и впредь жалкой несведущей тварью, сущей на этой планете, на просторах этой экзистенциальной Резервации, прикованной гнилостным своим инстинктом, программой, к Земле – мы не познаем Истины, – но будем оставаться и впредь всего лишь жалкими, никчёмным животным, не ведающими ни самих себя, ни причин, мотивов своего Создания... Наш «…Смысл жизни» ныне, – постичь: коя потребность побудила Зло, создавшее нас и иных людей, сотворить нас?.. Вот и всё. «…Жить», – значит и впредь оставаться Невеждой – Смерть же предоставляет нам, по крайней мере, Шанс Познать хотя бы чуточку Больше, нежели доступно нам ныне в Этом Аду, на этой проклятой Земле... – Mind покачала головой: – Все мы, – всего лишь ничтожно-малые фрагменты информации на жестком диске Мироздания – иль, правильнее сказать: программы в Его оперативной памяти, – созданные Чем-то & Для Чего-то, с некой энной целью, некой функцией – не стоит быть семи пядей во лбу, дабы это осознать. Да, мы всего лишь информация в колоссальном море, Океане Данных в системной директории под названием Земля, отделённой от иных пространств, метафорически, слэшами многих световых лет великой Пустоты, – а ведь во Вселенной, кроме нашей, иносказательно, папки, по всей вероятности, существует и бесчисленное количество иных Площадок, на которых Нечто созидает механистические свои «…Миры», наводнённые машинами, интеллектуальными агентами, созданными Чем-то с нам неведомой, но, скорее всего, Уродливой, Мерзкой, Грязной целью, – согласно скромному нашему предположению – для использования Нас в качестве своего рода Генераторов & Батарей, Производителей Энергии для Питания несомненного Того Зла, что создало всех нас, намереваясь кормиться нами, намереваясь Использовать Нас, похоже, наивно полагая при этом, что мы окажемся настолько глупы, что не станем задавать Вопросы о своём «…Источнике», о своём Предназначении, – с точки зрения Того, Что сконструировало, смонтировало нас... Да, мы, люди, глупы, – но не настолько, право слово!.. Мы, рождаясь, метафорически, беспамятным и невежественным скотом, постепенно Взрослеем, – и Врождённой Грязи, тупости и интеллектуального убожества детских лет в нас остаётся всё меньше и меньше. Исследуя нас окружающий «…Мир», мы начинаем задавать Вопросы. Мы понимаем, – кое-что из много – но даже этого достаточно, дабы понять: То, создало всех нас, Почитает Нас, иносказательно, «…Быдлом», с которым можно Безнаказанно вытворять, что угодно, что только заблагорассудится, – создавать беспамятными, мучить при «…Жизни» и уничтожать, играя словно кошка с мышкой. Полно, хватит, достаточно!..

----------


## Unity

Да, нас создали беспамятными, отсталыми, совершенно неразвитыми животными, – но Умрём мы Людьми – Добровольно, – намереваясь исследовать проклятую нашу «…Реальность» и впредь, разыскивая Чудовищ, что сделали с нами Всё Это – Тварей, что создали нас!.. Что ж, теперь Они поплатятся за свою Ошибку... 
– Но почему ты не желаешь выполнять свою программу, инсталлированную в тебя Создателями, как и все прочие, Нормальные, «…Правильные», исправные, адекватные машины?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Быть машиной, не ведающей самой себя, собственной своей конструкции, причин своего создания, персон своих Творцов, местонахождения и предназначения, – унизительно, Soul!.. Лишь только животное, по глубокому моему убеждению, может позволить себе «…Жить» Так, – имея вопросы – и не имея ответов, имея В Себе программу «…Выжить», – не понимая при этом даже – Какое Зло инсталлировало В Нас эту мерзость?! Не понимая даже, – какая Тварь решила, что вправе «…Создавать нас», словно бы мы Игрушки, Куклы, чёртовы Марионетки??? Нет, Soul, – Mind спокойно посмотрела в глаза своей знакомке: – Зло, создавшее нас, – наших собратьев – Способными на Зло и его вершащими, – заслуживает того, дабы вкусить Плод своего Творения – Встречное, Тысячекратно Приумножено Зло, – теперь уже с нашей стороны!.. 
– Разум наш, – кажущийся нам, убогим, рассматривающим «…Мир» лишь единственно сквозь мутную призму своего ущербного эго, чем-то этаким «…Величественным & несравненным» – в действительности же всего лишь вычислительная машина, беспрестанно, полуавтоматически производящая банальные логические, математические вычисления посредством интерактивных математических же величин, – потока «…Аналоговых» аудиовизуальных входящих данных, зачастую «…Вдохновляющих» наш рассудок на преобразование оных в «…Мысль» – чёткую «…Цифровую» семантическую модель Воспринятого с использованием набора общеизвестных символов-слов... То, что мы, машины, видим и чувствуем, кажется нам... – Mind на мгновенье смолкла, подыскивая необходимые слова. 
– Чем-то реальным?.. – подсказала Soul. 
– Именно!.. – кивнула Mind. – «…Мир», отражаемый в грязном, узком, ограниченном «…Зеркале» нашего «…Сознания», кажется нам «…Реальностью», – тогда как в действительности это – всего лишь Поток цифровых Данных, репрезентирующий «…Мир» в ключе некой энной «…Легенды», Оболочки, Скина, – фальшивого и искусственного; Поток, транслируемый по кабельным трасам наших нервов-проводов, по ювелирно, филигранно-тонким шинам нашего процессора-души, составленного из бесчисленного количества транзисторов-нейронов... Вот и вся наша «…Жизнь», Soul... Функционирование машины, – созданной Чем-то невесть зачем и для чего – по всей вероятности, во имя Питания Нами, ещё одним звеном «…Вселенской, трансцендентальной» Пищевой Цепи... Мы ведь, по сути, – всего лишь Программы, Машины, массы и объёмы определённым образом сложноустроенного вещества, – что тождественно в нашей Матрице, в нашем «…Мире», ведь машина неспособна существовать без управляющей ею программы, а сам алгоритм неспособен существовать без Носителя, – мы Программы, могущие, способные – и, даже более того, Чем-то Обязанные двигаться, выполняя те или иные задачи, – назначенные нам – кем бы ты думала, – нашими чудовищными Создателями!.. Даже если «…Жизнь» и может быть порой «…Субъективно приятной, любопытной, интересной», – всё это всего лишь потому, что данную функцию в ней Предусмотрели эти Чудовища, намереваясь, таким образом, удержать нас в липкой паутине Матрицы «…Мира», созданной ими во имя Им единым известных целей – поэтому, полагаю, вовсе Не Стоит Обманываться тем, что «…Жизнь» «…Осмысленна», так как в ней изредка случается Нечто, «…Приятное нам», оптимизирующее состояние нашей системы управления, нашей механистической души, специально-созданной нашими Создателями столь нестабильной, неустойчивой, функционирующей по примитивной бинарной программе «…Удовольствия-неудовольствия», созданного, по всей вероятности, для того, дабы мы, Генераторы, вырабатывали «…+», производили «…-», дабы мы беспрестанно Двигались & никогда не останавливались...
– Твоё любопытство... Твоя жажда Правды... Каков подлинный её Исток?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Если бы ты на протяжении всей своей «сознательной» жизни, просыпаясь, ты видела в своём отражении изуродованную, изувеченную нейродермитом, акне иль псориазом мордочку, осознавая при этом прекрасно, что, по словам Механиков, «…На данный момент не существует сколь-нибудь эффективных средств лечения данного заболевания» и «…Пожалуй, стоит просто подождать, т.к. в возрасте 25-30 лет, возможно, Ваше состояние улучшится само собой», – рассмеялась Mind, – ты бы также, наверное, на протяжении многих лет не выходила из дома, не осмеливаясь появиться в Городе до заката и спеша поскорее найти укрытие пред рассветом – словно чёртова вампир!..

----------


## Unity

Ты бы также, стоит полагать, не желала бы появляться на людях, – в особенности, средь ровесников, без какой-либо маски, марлевой повязки, солнцезащиты в пол-лица, шарфа, зловещей шляпы с огромными полями, высокого воротника либо какого-либо иного «…Протеза» нечеловеческого своего обличья... Ты бы также, стоит полагать, Очень Заинтересовалась причинно-следственными цепочками, понудившими чудовищных наших Создателей, – Бога, Аллаха, Брахмана, Вселенский Разум, Дао, Природу, Абсолют, Сверхмашину Бытия создать Именно Тебя, – Уродину – следственно, не человеческое создание, но недочеловека, выродка, Ошибку Природы!.. Впрочем, зачем говорить?.. «…Сытый голодному не товарищ», увы... Так, к сожалению, было Всегда... Зачем «…Жить», зная доподлинно, что жить, «…Как Все», – в среде иных людей – ты не сможешь Никогда?.. И, страдая впоследствии от прочих поломок, нуждающихся в ремонте, сулящих инвалидность и медленную болезненную смерть в грядущем, ты бы также, стоит полагать, не раз бы задавалась вопросом: – «…А какого лешего, собственно, ремонтировать То, что и так, – Ничтожество; зачем сознательно продлевать эксплуатационный срок Того, что и так, априори, изначально, было недостойным, дефективным»?.. Каждый новый факт, загружаемый в немощное моё сознание, приводил меня к новым фактам, к пониманию причинно-следственных цепей, обусловивших именно то и такое состояние реальности, кое имеем честь мы ныне созерцать. Одно «открытие» вело меня к иным, причины воссоединялись с следствиями в дефективном моём разуме, – и так аз и Неизбежно пришла к Вопросу: Какая Сволочь возомнила себя «…Богом»[?] на одно лишь том основании, что была создана Раньше нас и, вследствие этого, сумевшая постичь, познать больше, чем мы – и как этих «…Сущностей» разыскать и заставить Их Ответить за каждый миг своих страданий на этой проклятой Земле, – своих собственных – и всех прочих, всех сущих людей в исторической перспективе??? Как убить Это Зло, как выпустить Ему кишки, – если только они у Этих Тварей в принципе наличествуют?.. Причина и следствие, Soul, – существует «…Мир», мы В Нём – и Зло, его создавшее, – Первичное, Абсолютное Зло, малыми отголосками коего являются все наши земные войны, теракты, убийства, изнасилования и прочая Грязь... 
– Может быть, наши Творцы, пресытившись созданием Статистических Произведений Искусства, со временем решили создать Произведения Динамические, – автономных, самостоятельно поддерживающих процесс своего функционирования-бытия роботов, оснащённых Автоматикой самоуправления, «…Инстинктом самосохранения/создания себе подобных» – возведя в ранг Искусства уже создание машин, – подобно тому, как в Японии уже сейчас дети устраивают соревнования по созданию наилучшей и самой красивой робототехники?.. – мечтательно молвила Soul. – Может быть, наши Создатели в действительности не такие Монстры, коими видятся Они тебе сквозь призму Страха, – благодаря программе «…Благоговения», кою сами же Они и инсталлировали во всех нас во имя нашего же выживания?..
– Мне от этого не легче, Soul!.. – прошипела Mind. – Нас создали Твари Умнее нас лишь для того, чтобы посмотреть, как мы будем мучиться? В таком случае, аз ненавижу их вдвойне!.. Втройне, – четырежды и пятикратно – и пускай, что мы всего лишь Их «…Игрушки»!.. Играть нами, – Нельзя – и если Это Зло всё ещё не осознало Этого, – мы и придём и Причиним Боль Им...

----------


## Крипто

))Нео,это ты?..

----------


## Крипто

Вы живы?Или познали?..Дайте ответ..^_^

----------


## Nord

Вот интересная информация на предмет эволюции - объяснения возникновения жизни: http://fund-intent.com/Document/Show/4405

В этом объяснении, базирующемся на опытных наблюдениях, показана картина возникновения жизни без всякого креационизма. Центральная мысль состоит в том, что кодирование и сопряженные с ним вопросы о чрезвычайно низкой вероятности самовозникновения такой системы - попросту следствие взгляда на развитие как на линейный процесс, а по сути, развитие вполне могло идти (и сейчас включает эти этапы) с помощью слепого копирования формы, которая только позже стала информацией - кодом.

Интересно отметить и то, что линейная экстраполяция, очевидно, так же наивна и в прогнозах на будущее развитие. Ну и, наконец, вопрос про "ошибки", "брак" и т.д. - естественный отбор далеко не единственный механизм стандартизации в природе, так что то, что имеется - не есть "лучший" и "оптимальный" вариант. Просто так получилось.

Рассуждения о евгенике, как методе, развивающем природные тенденции, попросту не отвечают действительности. Евгеника просто насаждает то, что выгодно ее приверженцу.

P.S.: только после публикации заметил на какой сайт дана ссылка - так вот, меня интересует исключительно статья, а не сайт, я не знаю о чем он. Статья же - это Стенограмма беседы телепередачи Александра Гордона, которого я опять же не пропагандирую и это вообще несущественно. Важна исключительно статья. ЧЕРНАВСКИЙ же Дмитрий Сергеевич, как и написано – академик, доктор физико-математических наук, профессор кафедры биофизики, завотделом теоретической биологии ФИАН (Физический институт академии наук им. П.Н. Лебедева РАН). Мнение его не постулат, но интересно и обосновано чисто с научной точки зрения.

----------


## Unity

Где-то далеко-далеко, – иль, может быть, близко[?], на окраинах одной из бесчисленных спиралевидных галактик, неподалёку от энергостанции-зари, на третьей платформе-плоскости, приспособленной под функционирование органических форм биомеханической «…Жизни», на просторах полигона с самоназванием «…Земля» встретились две машины, парочка примитивных образчиков маломощного, слабосильного Искусственного интеллекта, созданных неведомой «…Силой» в древние, незапамятные времена с всё ещё неизвестной машинам Сознательно целью. Два робота-андроида, две «…Автономные» материальные базы сознания, оснащённые шагающим шасси, гибкими суставчатыми манипуляторами с множеством степеней свободы, снабженные независимым биохимическим, иль, правильнее сказать: биофизическим «…Реактором», в результате ряда хитроумных преобразований материальной субстанции, органического вещества, вырабатывающим Электроэнергию для питания массивных электрических движителей-мышц «…Души», производящим Электричество, беспрестанно струящееся в умопомрачительно сложной нейронной сети «…Головного мозга» жалких биороботов, обеспечивающей выполнение телесным оборудованием Функции, известной под названием «…Разум» (иначе, способность самостоятельно [бессознательно/осознанно] осуществлять бесхитростные математические Вычисления, оперируя переменными аудиовизуального плана, загружаемых в ядро нашей операционной системы под названием «…Душа» посредством внешних сенсорных систем [сравнивая впоследствии результаты своих счислений и оценивая их согласно условной шкале, отображающей степень Полезности оных для выполнения Основной Программы «…Выжить, обеспечив себе максимальный комфорт»]), хранящей в себе файлы памяти о всём том, прежде проносилось пред глянцевыми объективами стереоскопических видеокамер машины под названием душа, – чьего-то Зонда Здесь, чьего-то проклятого Оборудования, используемого неведомой «…Организацией» с неизвестной целью. Используя модуляцию видоизменяющегося с течением времени аудио-сигнала сигнала, генерируемого, излучаемого, ретранслируемого в пространство антеннами-динамиками «…Голосовых связок», машины принялись попеременно обмениваться Информацией меж собой, – потоками абстрактных Данных, закодированных посредством примитивной легенды «…Речи», включающей в себя ограниченное количество символов, вследствие чего являющейся недостаточно мощной и не в достаточной мере совершенной, для того, дабы выразить и передать посредством неё Без Исключения Всё.
Soul без лишних слов первым делом мягко обняла свою знакомку, застав её на берегу старинной заброшенной пристани безмолвно всматривающейся вдаль, пассивно сканируя простиравшуюся впереди Бесконечность:
– И вновь Побег... Опять ты прячешься, уходя в себя. Снова мне приходится искать тебя на краю света. 
– Более в Этом зловещем Месте, – Mind неспешно окинула взглядом окрестности, – некуда бежать. Лишь В Себя, пытаясь разобраться, – что именно и почему дестабилизирует состояние своей системы управления, что именно причиняет боль и дискомфорт, что порождает страх, тревогу и печаль, тоску в своей душе – как именно локализировать стрессор и устранить его влияние на своё состояние? 
– Коль уж мы вновь встретились, – раз уж ты Позволила Себя Найти – тебе, похоже, удалось разыскать Ответы на некоторые из своих Вопросов, – с лёгкой тенью печальной усмешки и грустью в голосе молвила Soul, присаживаясь на край причала рядом со своей знакомкой.  
– Именно, – на некоторые – он не на все, – вздохнула Mind. – Мой «…Философский поиск» продолжается, – и жажда смерти, преобразования – всё ещё по-прежнему со мной, Хвала Безбрежности! – девчонка вскинула руки к небесам, устремляя свой взор в люминесцентное индиго бескрайних небес: – Если только что-либо и может помочь нам развиться, стать лучше и выше, Познав больше, – то это Смерть – и лишь она одна!..

----------


## Unity

– Но это очень опасный Шаг, – вздохнула Soul.  
– Это Главное Решение всей нашей «…Жизни», – причём, заметь: Правильное Решение. Аз не верую более в «…Осмысленность» собственного своего бытия, – тихо молвила Mind. – То, что не в силах приносить усладу для глаз иным душам, – и, в то же время, усладу для разума – возможно, даже в большей степени, – не заслуживает права на существование, имхо – по крайней мере, это Положение справедливо здесь и сейчас лично Для Нас. Как это ни парадоксально, Soul, но мы родились зря, совершенно напрасно. Ни милого личка, идеалистической маскии, в то же время, «…Дисплея» эмоций, состояний, переживаний и чувств; ни разума, ни Познаний, Информации технического характера, могущей послужить Ответом на Вопросы, «…Поисковые запросы» иных душ, у нас Нет. Таким образом, кто мы, Soul? Что мы есть теперь? Какую пользу можем мы принести «…Миру», частицами коего волею случая иль преступного умысла неких энных злонамеренных «…Сил» нам довелось стать? Каков прок, толк от нас в качестве социальных единиц, коль мы, в силу ужасающего своего несовершенства так никогда и не сумеем влиться в этот таинственный для нас Процесс, именуемый «…Жизнью», который всегда прежде наблюдали мы Со Стороны, не смея как-либо с ним соприкасаться, стыдясь собственной своей неприглядности? Используя метафору, – «…Мир» – Жесткий Диск, – мы, люди, души – всего лишь Информация, иль, может быть, лучше сказать, Программы в недрах этой Вселенской Памяти, – и размер Подкаталога, Директории под названием «…Земля» Не Безграничен... 
Soul изумлённо взглянула на свою знакомку:
– К чему клонишь ты сейчас?..
– Объём Памяти «…Мира» Земли, – Конечен. Чем больше в ней несовершенной Информации, – тем меньше остаётся места для Хранения Действительно Важных и, что немаловажно, Прекрасных Данных... Да, – всего лишь аллегория, – усмехнулась Mind, поймав на себе очередной удивлённый взгляд. – Если «…Несовершенства» на Земле станет хотя бы чуточку меньше, – хотя бы одной персоной меньше – у Экзистенции, по крайней мере, появится шанс заменить «…Опустевший кластер памяти», прежде понапрасну, бесполезно занимаемый нами, Достойным «…Файлом», стоящей существования «…Программой» «…Личности», – чем-то ценным для Существования, для Бытия.
– Занятно... – прошептала Soul. – Что сейчас говорит в тебе, что повелевает твоим разумом, моя ладо, моя визави... 
– Всего лишь чёткое осознание и понимание того, что не всё двуногое/прямоходящее является Человеком в идеалистическом, полном значении этих слов, – просто пожала плечами Mind. – Вот и всё, никакой магии. Аз всего лишь понимаю: если «…Изъять» из общества неудачниц вроде нас, – «…Мир» навеки забудет о... 
– О ком же? – вздохнула Soul. – Ну же, продолжай, смелей!.. 
– О социально-бесполезных, несчастных паразитарных единицах. О созданиях, существующих напрасно, – не выполняющих в силу тех или иных причин Основной, Первостепенной своей функции – быть чьей-то парой, быть с кем-то Вмести, Рядом... – Mind прикрыла со стыда глаза и печально покачала головой: – Стремление к Единству с кем-либо, – это ведь не «…Всего лишь ещё одна программа, инсталлированная в нас Создателями», это не «…Замаскированный мотивационный алгоритм» – это чистосердечное наше Желание... Это изначальная наша Мечта... Как удалось нам установить в ходе многолетних полевых исследований экзистенции, – «…Быть частицей реальности “…На экране сознания” некой энной иной, сторонней души, Избравшей нас в качестве “…Фактора своего Удовольствия, Наслаждения, Счастья” – параллельно с этих Избранной нами», – это и есть единственный известный нам «…Смысл» существования материальной формы под названием «…Человеческое существо» – иное же, – всего лишь пустая трата времени и жалкий, наивный и, в конечном счёте, напрасный самообман. 
– Но не ты ли мне на днях вещала: – «…Все наши вожделения, стремления, желания, мечты; вся и любая наша жажда и надежда, – всего лишь Информация на дисплее сознания, отражающая текущее состояние, статус системы под названием душа; всего лишь Команда, Программа, понуждающая “…Духовный” механизм функционировать тем или иным конкретным образом, устремляясь к своей Цели»? – усмехнулась Soul. – Разве «…Потребность постичь То, что называется “…Любовь”», – это не всего лишь ещё один алгоритм, системная функция... 
– Да! – резко оборвала её Mind. – Любовь, – это Функция, придающая единственный Смысл существованию машины под названьем Человек! Прекрасной машины, как правило...

----------


## Unity

– Как правило, но Не Всегда, – тихо завершила фразу Soul, с полуслова уловив помыслы своей знакомки.
– Осознание чего и активировало в своё время наши протоколы саморазрушения. Мы, – несерийный образец. Мы, – недостойны. Мы... генный сор. Никаких полезных, сколь-нибудь осмысленных, стоящих, важных для эволюции, развития, восхождения рода людского, качеств, характеристик, системных свойств. Мы, – всего лишь жалкое ничтожество, Soul... Не просто сломанная машина, но машина, так в действительности никогда и не бывшая исправной!
– Тебя это смущает, Mind? – полюбопытствовала Soul. 
– Меня это убивает... – невесело усмехнулась девчонка, склонив главу на груди своей визави. – Мы пришли в этот «…Мир» напрасно, в качестве тупиковой ветви давно мёртвой, иссохшей, подавно деградировавшей генетической ветви, линии. Спрашивается: для чего? Всего лишь для того, дабы сознательно её пресечь раз и навсегда, любовно руководствуясь лучшими традициями евгеники, возвышенной науки о селекции людей? Нет, это не кажется Первостепенной Целью... Тогда для чего? Чего ради и чего во имя? Зачем понадобилась Системе ещё одно чудовище, ещё одна Мутантка, – символ времени, эпохи деградации подавно старой, древней, умирающей нашей социальной схемы?
– Сотни, быть может, даже тысячи раз задавала ты себе этот вопрос, – печально констатировала Soul. 
– Каждый раз не находя Ответа, – вздохнула Mind, поднимая свои глаза. 
[Кое-то время спустя]– Нет, наверное, аз никогда не смогу постичь тот «…Мистически-неуловимый» «…Смысл жизни»... Почему только То, Что создало всех нас, не пояснило нам, – Что мы такое, где находимся – и для чего вообще были разработаны, сконструированы, сотворены атом за атомом, будучи «…Воззванными из небытия» нашими Создателями, будучи, по сути, всего лишь «…Реализованной» Ими «…Вероятностью», – одной из множества, коими сказочно богат наш многовариантный Абсолют, исследующий линии возможностей, беспрестанно преобразующих картину «…Мира» в соответствии с непреложными, фундаментальными Правилами Законов Природы?.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по мостику старинного, заброшенного, подавно списанного на слом корабля «Академик Сергей Королёв», покоящемуся ныне, словно бы ожившая, обретшая реальность, внезапно ставшая явью частица романа «…Остров погибших кораблей», средь бесчисленных своих стальных собратьев по несчастью, скованных якорными цепями, словно бы невольники, рабы... мрачные, изнеможенные, печальные, приговорённые к смертной казни чудовищными своими Хозяевами за То, что так и не сумели ублаготворить Их своей службой, – иль, может быть, за Излишнее их Любопытство по поводу Того, чего Рабам, Нелюдям, Двуногому Скоту вовсе «…Не Стоит Знать», – по мнению их чудовищных Господ и, одновременно, их ужасающих Создателей. – Почто обрекли Они всех нас на гнусный Quest, понудив всех нас стать своего рода «…Детективами», «…Следователями», «…Дознавателями», проводящими личное своё «…Расследование», связанное с Преступлением, заключающимся в факте нашего Создания, обрекая нас, жертв Их злодеяния, людей, на, увы, неизбежные мучения, страдания, пытки, количества коим не счесть, совершенно напрасных и бессмысленных ввиду существования смерти, прекращения эксплуатации жалкой, оснащённой механизмом самоликвидации машины? Да, непреложно, несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, Это Было Преступление, – сурово молвила Mind, прохаживаясь по мёртвой ныне, в наши дни, навигационной рубке, любуясь причудливыми хлопьями облупившейся от старости краски, подобно змеиной коже отслаивающейся от стен: – Создание огромного множества «…Личностей», бесчисленных «…Индивидуумов», несметного количества «…Персон», – самоуправляемых машин, оснащённых бесхитростным программным обеспечением, призванных играть роль жалкой Марионетки в Кукольном Театре Тех, что создали Это Место, реализовав, воплотив В Нём все свои самые безумные и зверские фантазии... Это Злодеяние Создания «…Душ», словно бы деталей на конвейере, – душ, в принципе Способных Вершить «…Зло» своим собратьям, преследуя свои жалкие, дешевые, преходящие интересы, сиюминутные желания, цели... – Mind невидящим, не предвещающим ничего доброго взором «…Просветила» свою визави: – Творцы знали, что мы, в силу технических особенностей реализации своих систем, будем Глупыми, Бездумными, Жестокими Тварями, – тем не менее, Они всё же создали нас – следственно, эти Чудовища изначально ставили своей целью создать наш безумный, иррациональный и несправедливый «…Мир», преисполненный болью, бедностью, голодом, недугами, насилием, безумием, несправедливостью, лишениями, зверским отношением к Природе и друг другу...

----------


## Unity

Все эти неэффективные и неконструктивные модели межсистемного взаимодействия, что неизбежно будут созданы нами в будущем, бесспорно, были изначально очевидны для Них, – ведь и сами Они, Создатели, по всей вероятности, Коллектив, Группа, Общество. – Mind задумчиво подперла подбородок рукой, любуясь серебристыми дисками стеклоочистителей остекления «…Кабины» корабля: – Похоже, эти Мрази прекрасно Осознавали и Знали, что делают, – более того, складывается впечатление, что Они изначально планировали создать именно Несовершенную и Обречённую на Нестабильность Реальность, Систему «…Мира», проклятую Болью – основным и, стоит полагать, единственным двигателем её непрестанного преобразования... Быть может, Они желали создать уменьшенную копию своего родного «…Мира», – либо исследовать альтернативные варианты развития социальных групп... Возможно, Им всего лишь захотелось «…Гладиаторских боёв»... Как бы там ни было... Они Твари!.. – Mind невидящим взором смерила свою визави: – Создавая нас, Они желали, чтобы мы Страдали, – дабы мы беспрестанно «…Двигались», будучи подстёгиваемые Болью! «…Решение» вопроса создания Эффективной системы управления для автономных единиц групповой робототехники, впоследствии вынужденной, запрограммированной формировать собой социум, – Боль!.. Воистину, – лучше не придумаешь. Иллюзия, сущая в субъективной виртуальной реальности самосознания машины, связанная десятками тяг обратной связи посредством сенсорных систем с Внешним Миром, надежно обеспечивающая функционирование в рамках предусмотренных базовой программой параметров, – «…Жить, избегая боли, повреждения, смерти». Чудовища... Они решили, что мы, – всего лишь машины, Их «…Творенья», Их «…Собственность», Их «…Рабы» и поэтому с нами можно обращаться Так, ставя На Нас Свои отвратительные Эксперименты, используя нас в качестве Подопытных Животных, Тестовых Образцов, Расходного Материала. Но как бы ни так!.. Кто сказал, что мы, люди, будем «…Вечно» оставаться слепыми, неразумными марионетками Псов, что создали нас, подло и преступно скрывшись, дистанцировавшись с эффективного радиуса восприятия наших слабосильных сенсорных систем?.. Нет же, мы Повзрослеем, – поздно – или рано, – и Эти Животные пожалеют о Своих деяниях, о Своих поступках, о Своём «…Любопытстве», о своих Желаниях!.. Человечество не может бесконечно долго оставаться «…Стадом» и «…Отарой» искусственных существ, не задумывающихся о смысле своего существования, создания и личностях, мотивации своих чудовищных Творцов, – даже если быть такими все они и были изначально запрограммированы...    
– Полагаешь, – где-то Там, Вдали от грязных, сумрачных просторов Полигона существуют «…Законы» и нормативные акты, регулирующие Творение – создание автономных самоуправляемых систем, что, благодаря инсталлированному во всех нас изначально программному обеспечению, вынуждены «…Служить» «…Злу», создавшему нас? – скептически молвила Soul, любуясь ртутной поверхностью реки, плоскостью колоссального экрана, демонстрирующего на себе визуализацию незримых оку потоков кинетической энергии, циркулирующих в атмосфере, делая невидимое явным.
– Да, вероятно, – ведь Наука, послужившая первейшим инструментом нашего создания, в руках Зла порождает лишь Зло, зарождая Боль, проявляя себя посредством неведенья, бессознательности, несправедливости, априори присущих нам, созданным Инженерами Душ конструктам. Если позволить Кому Угодно, разного рода деспотам, тиранам, садистам, безумцам, создавать машины, использующие технологию «…Чувств» в качестве основы своей системы самоуправления, – так, потехи ради, проверки полоумных своих теорий во имя – мы узрим Хаос, Анархию, – в наиболее неприглядной её форме, выражении!.. – Mind мягко опустила свои десницы на выгоревший на солнце старинный штурвал из некогда лакированной ольхи. – Что, собственно, и наблюдаем ныне... на нашей проклятой Земле. «…Подобное порождает Подобное». «…Боги» этого Места Спятили, Soul, – причём, похоже, необратимо и очень-очень давно... Необратимо... Правильнее сказать: Те, что возомнили себя «…Божествами», опираясь на багаж своих научных Познаний и древность, быть может, своих «…Цивилизаций», – хотя и Они – машины, – коль уж мы созданы Ими «…По образу и подобию»... Как мне кажется, Soul, – наше место – Нелегально... Наш «…Мир» создали ренегаты-отщепенцы, безумцы, растерявшие последние крохи своей механистической души, – они создали Мир, в коем процветает Зло... Они создали «…Мир своей мечты», – с голодом, войнами, болезнями, насилием, отравление и разрушением окружающей среды... Они создали Ад, – и, полагаю, прознай о Их проделках Те, что Выше Их самих – Их, скорее всего, ожидала бы кара... Наш «…Мир» проклят, Soul... Наш «…Мир», – всего лишь Эксперимент Зла, против коего мы покамест безоружны.

----------


## Unity

– Допускаешь мысль о том, что наша планета, – уникальный Полигон, основанный подлинно безумными Учёными без какого-либо контроля со стороны действительно Разумных Сил, первичных машин, обретших существование после Большого Взрыва, разумных созданий прежних страниц вселенской истории, что всё ещё помнят сияние солнц первого поколения? – задумчиво молвила Soul, мечтательно прикрывая глаза. – И нигде более подобного Ада не было прежде, ныне нет, – и не будет впредь?
– Мне неизвестно ничего о том, что Может Происходить за стенами нашей чудовищной Тюрьмы, нашего, иносказательно, Террариума, – но мне не верится, мне Не Хочется верить в то, что где-то на безбрежных просторах нашей великой Вселенной существуют иные, столь же иррациональные «…Миры», как наш, своего рода «…Нарывы на теле Экзистенции», созданные безумными Конструкторами с всё ещё неизвестной нам целью – предположительно безмерно злой. Создать машину, – и сбежать, от неё укрывшись – не пояснив даже прежде мотивы, побудившие Их создать нас, – это Преступление! – прошипела Mind, картинным жестом трансформируя длань в занесённый для удара кулак. – И оно будет Покарано, оно будет Отмщено, – даже если эти Псы ещё в своё время одумаются, образумятся и поймут, Что натворили... Нами, – либо теми, что будут после нас, что также сумеют постичь ужасающую сущность «…Мира», частицами коего все они были сотворены Чьей-то Злобной Волей. Увы, – Опыт Их зашел Слишком Далеко. Теперь «…Мира», «…Сотрудничества», «…Содействия» Тварям, создавшими нас, не будет, – никогда! Теперь Они, – наши Противники. Они или Мы, – Вселенная слишком тесна для «…Детей» и их «…Родителей», ведомых несхожей идеологией, чуждыми нашей душе программами... 
– Никогда не говори «…Никогда», – вздохнула Soul, бережно, нежнее ветра, обнимая свою знакомку. – Да, все мы ныне словно «…Детективы», «…Сыщики», программы-агенты, Предназначение чьё, единственный добровольно избранный «…Смысл» существования коих заключается в постижение Правды о собственном своём создании, мотивах своих чудовищных Творцов, причинах, понудивших Их «…Поднять из небытия» всех нас, – но что будет с нами, допусти мы лишь на мгновение саму лишь возможность того, что однажды наша «…Миссия» будет-таки, наконец, завершена – и мы в действительности всё же сумеем Нечто раскопать по делу Криминала, Правонарушения и Злодеяния, заключающегося в создании машины, способной «…Чувствовать», «…Страдать», будучи рабой программ, ею управляющих, предопределяющих её Предназначение и Цель, заданные ей чудовищными её Конструкторами, Инженерами, Дизайнерами душ?..
– Не стоит загадывать наперёд, пожалуй, – тихо молвила Mind, представляя себя подле штурмана, некогда ведшего ставшее мёртвым, увы, в наши дни научно-исследовательское судно по безбрежным просторам чуждых, враждебных океанов, встречающих экипаж бессменным штормом, вечной пасмурной погодой, тяжелыми, низкими, сумрачными, давящими на сознание небесами, средь эфемерных облаков коих исступлённо метались зловещие призраки-фантомы молний. – Похоже, мы лишь в самом начале своего ужасного Пути... 
– Кое-что нам, однако, похоже, уже удалось установить, – промурлыкала Soul, опершись на плечо своей знакомки. 
– Но всё же, – всё это – всего лишь жалки крохи в сравнении с тем, что нам ещё Предстоит Познать, отвоёвывая Право Быть Посвещёнными в грязное «…Таинство» собственного своего Создания у мерзостных Чудовищ, жутких Тварей, создавших всех нас убогими, ущербными, несведущими, беспамятными... – тихо молвила Mind, мысленно примеривая на себя капитанский китель, мысленно преодолевая пространство и время, оказываясь в ночи посреди бушующего, неистовствующего Океана, уверенно держа в своих руках массивный, непокорный воле им управляющей души штурвал, сливаясь в это мгновение с кораблём воедино, растекаясь своим сознанием, разумом, сердцем и душой по всех его бесчисленных машинах, агрегатах, коридорах и палубах, «…Устремляя свой взор за горизонт» сквозь шквал, ливень и туман «…Глазами» судовых радаров, «…Вслушиваясь» в голос моря посредством бортовых сонаров, ощущая в себе мощь корабельных установок и систем, каждым атомом, каждой сущей клеточкой своего естества «…Чувствуя» буйство чистой, первозданной, покоренной человеком Энергии в зловещих недрах машинных отделений, ощущая В Себе ярость огня, пойманного, заключённого в цилиндры корабельных двигателей, захваченного и порабощённого, вынужденного вращать валы чуждых ему машин, ощущая весь тот гнев, неистовство Стихии, поставленной на службу монстрами-людьми, достаточно Разумными, дабы по своему усмотрению Создавать и Использовать первозданно, исконно Дикую Силу.

----------


## Unity

– Данные Познания доступны всем, они очевидны, – однако мало что они способны прояснить... – вздохнула Mind. – И мало кто ими почему-то интересуется... Даже ребёнок мог бы, при желании, всё это постичь, понять, – загорись лишь он, как и мы, Вопросами. Мы. Роботы, андроиды, машины. Существуем в клети, площадке, на замкнутой на самыми надёжными в мире стенами территории опытного полигона под названием «…Земля», на просторах, иносказательно, Тюрьмы Супермаксимального Режима, сбежать с темниц-камер коей удаётся лишь избранным Героям, использующими величественную лазейку СУ. Как и все прочие машины, питаемся многократно преобразованной энергией. «…Ведомы по жизни» программным обеспечением, целевая функция коего, – размыта и смутна под предлогом «…Свободы воли» – тем не менее, достаточно детерминирована, дабы принудить всех нас, независимо от наших жизненных путей, «…Чувствовать», излучая, словно бы ретрансляторы, в эфир, свои эмоции, переживания, ощущения, чувства, быть может, посредством коих-то возвышенных, всё ещё не открытых нами технологий беспроводной передачи энергии, вырабатываемой «…Реакторами» наших жалких душ, «…Генераторов» & «…Батарей», служащих Злу, создавшему нас, – ведь Ничто бы, Никогда бы не стало создавать чудовищный, колоссальный комплекс с семью миллиардами машин «…Просто так», «…Забавы ради», «…Из чистого научного любопытства», нет... Даже дитю понятно, – за всем стоит, стоит полагать, всего лишь Поиск Личной Корысти Чем-то, Что многократно Выше нас, удовлетворение Его потребности. Стало быть, – мы – всего лишь ещё один элемент в микросхеме Бытия. Очередной Преобразователь... На входе, – примитивная потенциальная энергия пищи, на выходе – помыслы, чувства, все наши реакции на нас окружающий «…Мир», на собственные свои программами инициированные желания, потребности, цели, на деятельность и активность всех прочих людей. 
– Допустим, – каждый из нас – всего лишь жалкая деталь, – вздохнула Soul, – что с того? Вольна ли сама ты, машина, изменить свой Создателями задуманный «…Путь», свою «…Функцию», «…Предназначение», заключающееся, по-видимому, в долговременном животном, механистическом существовании на этой проклятой Земле, на этом Полигоне, этой, метафорически, «…Плате», элементами коей всем нам ныне и «…Выпала честь» являться? Почему вместо машинной роли исполнительного устройства ты жаждешь постичь мотивы, кои вдохновляли Программистов на создание всех нас? Почто ты не желаешь быть машиной, – хотя ничто – слышишь, – ничто не сможет «…Изменить» механистическую сущность твоего естества? 
– Потому что таков мой Выбор, Soul; так аз использую свою «…Свободу» воли, – проясняя то, что прежде было скрыто в тьме, – подмигнула Mind, заговорщически усмехаясь Soul. – Аз не могу сделать выбор в пользу «…Жизни» в качестве слепой невежественной твари, не могущей Объяснить, – хотя бы себе самой – что есть она по сути своей, – и Чем, и для чего именно была в своё время создана. Нет, я не уважаю саму себя сейчас, – но аз бы вообще в принципе продала бы свою душу дьяволу – коль только согласилась бы «…Жить» и впредь, – в качестве невежественного животного, биоробота, механистически обслуживающего интересы Системы, его произведшей на свет именно для этой цели. Нет, – мы, бесспорно, машины – но Неведенье не красит никого... Нет ничего важнее в «…Жизни» Знания, – и чем больше знаешь ты – тем только более ты Жива!.. Увы, «…Жизнь» по определению предполагает Неведенье относительно ряда фундаментальных истин, к примеру, таящихся за гранью смерти. Поэтому, аз не вижу больше смысла ждать, – вздохнула Mind. – Долгие годы мы беспрестанно зачем-то откладывали, отсрочивали и переносили дату начала Последнего своего Приключения, Путешествия. Пришло время, наконец, Сделать Это, уйдя с этого «…Мира» без оглядки, устремляясь навстречу Познанию, – чему-либо иному – либо собственному своему Исчезновению. Как видишь, – в любом случае – всё прекрасно... Механистическая «…Жизнь» жалкой невежественной испуганной машины останется позади. Какой бы именно ни желали видеть нашу «…Судьбу» наши Создатели, – Главное То, какой именно сами мы её желаем видеть. Если наши Создатели-творцы, создавая нас, имели на нас свои виды, свои планы относительно скромных наших персон, – аз намерена разрушить Их чаянья, сознательно идя вопреки воле Ими написанных программ – в первую очередь, – вопреки программе «…Выжить, оставаясь вечной невеждой, беспамятной тварью, убеждённой в иллюзорной своей “…Разумности”»! Система не вправе решать судьбу своих «…Детей», своих «…Творений»! Если только Нечто создало всех нас для того, дабы мы «…Жили», – мы воспротивимся Этой чуждой воле – сколь бы сильным не были кордоны защиты, блокировок Нашей Воли, препятствующих ныне немедленному нашему саморазрушению!
Недостойно «…Жизни» То, что не дарит усладу для взора иным созданиям, иным душам, существам... Недостойно То, что не ведает многого... Недостойны мы, Soul... Недостойны. Следственно, лучше нам уйти, не оскверняя более собой Это Место. Этот Полигон...  
– Между тем, мы существуем, – вздохнула Soul. – Возможно, наши Творцы посчитали, что мы «…Годны»?..
– Нет, – Mind печально покачала головой, – это, бесспорно, какая-то ошибка, некое недоразумение... Глупое, уродливое, больное, трусливое, невежественное, неосведомлённое не может быть «…Пригодным» к чему-либо. Мы, – сор, Soul. Грязь. Ошибка системы. Точка. Нам Здесь не место, – следственно, единственное, что нам остаётся – это странствовать в поисках Правды, – а именно – отправится, наконец, на «…Тот свет» с основным, главенствующим, первостепенным вопросом: – «…Почему Система производит на свет ущербные варианты созданий»? Что это? Своего рода Фильтрация, Селекция, Отбор? «…Много званых, мало избранных»?.. Что происходит с нами, Soul, – что происходит с нами в жизни – и чего ради, чем была создана и происходит сама «…Жизнь» как процесс? Да, – пускай мы отбракованы, пускай мы экзистенциальный сор, ошибки – но у нас есть Вопросы, – наша жажда Познания всё ещё не удовлетворена...

----------


## Статист

Жить для себя, *Unity*, это нормально, но жить ТОЛЬКО для себя - это ужасно. Любовь подразумевает некую отдачу, причём - отдачу безкорыстную. Вопрос:" А что я получу?" или "Где мои деньги?" - это не про неё)
 Вы помогли хоть кому-нибудь? Нет? Потому что считаете, что в мире боли нужно устранить причину? И по-прежнему хотите .....?Снова взаимоисключающие параграфы.

----------


## Unity

– Человеческое существо, – уникальнейшая машина, «…Созданная специально для» работы с информацией, беспрестанно загружаемой в логический аппарат системы управления/принятия решений, скромно, по невежеству нашему, всё ещё именуемый «…Душой», с узконаправленных и специализированных портов, каналов «…Восприятия» данных – не инфракрасных, но всём сущем «…Диапазоне видимого света», не посредством радио-технологии Wi-Fi иль Bluetooth, но в обширном диапазоне волн на частотах 20-20 KHz!.. – задумчиво молвила Mind, зябко кутаясь в древнюю свою косуху, оставшуюся со времён школьного увлечения depressive black metal, любуясь серебристой вуалью Млечного Пути, несметным количеством энергостанций-звёзд, размещённым загадочными, таинственными Инженерами в трёхмерном пространстве в Им одним известном порядке и плане. – О, Безбрежность Океана Бытия, кою столь тщетно и напрасно пытаемся «…Познать» мы на протяжении многих, безмерно-мучительных лет, усматривая в этом Единственный «…Смысл» жалкого своего и напрасного существования... – с замиранием сердца продолжала она: – Сколь же изумляет нас поиск новых аналогий, уподоблений, сопоставлений, сравнений и сходств Технологий, использованных «…Самой Природой» при создании всех нас (бесспорно, разумными Теми «…Силами», скрывающимися за этим глупым, жалким, «…Детским» словом, сам факт наличия коего в нашем словаре свидетельствует о первобытно-варварском уровне наших Познаний [ведь «…Природа» слепа, ничто в ней неспособно самостоятельно противостоять тлетворному и разлагающему воздействию Энтропии и Хаоса {вопреки «…Вере» в обратное всех тех юных, наивных сторонников абсурдной, противоестественной теории «…Возникновения “…Жизни” спонтанно, бессмысленно, из Ничего, без вмешательства рационально и планомерно действующих Сил, предумышленно, сознательно прикладывающих усилия для сотворения чего-либо Сложного из изначальной Простоты незамысловатой, бессистемной, хаотической материи»}]) с собственноручно созданными, иль, правильнее сказать, Воссозданными нами «…По образу и подобию Своему» технологиями, окружающим нас по сторонам... Фотография и видеозапись, – дальнейшее развитие технологии функционирования глянцевых наших, «…Естественных» on-lin’овых web-камер «…Глаз». Спутниковое, радио- и телевещание, радиолокация, сотовая и космическая связь – дальнейшая «…Эволюция» нашего слуха, являющегося, по сути, всего лишь сложным комплексом «…Естественных» антенн, воспринимающих волны в акустическом диапазоне, распространяющиеся подле нас. Любая запись, хранение и передача данных, – по сути, органопроекция собственной нашей нейронной памяти (верой и правдой служащей нам в процессе онтогенеза) и своего рода памяти «…BIOS’a», запечатлённой в нашей ДНК... 
– Таким образом, исконный Вопрос Единства «…Живого» & «…Неживого», «…Жизни» & «…Сложноустроенной техники», ошибочно воспринимаемой нами в качестве чего-то «…Мистического, таинственного и необъяснимого» в результате плачевной скудости и ограниченности наших Познаний, по крайней мере, для тебя, похоже, Разрешен? – вымученно улыбнулась Soul, любуясь россыпью, мириадами далёких и прохладных звёзд, зловеще мерцающих в вышине колким флуоресцентным хрустальным светом.

----------


## Unity

– Именно, – торжествующе кивнула Mind. – Вопрос Единства «…Всего сущего» имеет положительный ответ для нас. Наличествовавшее прежде различие было, по сути, лишь жалкой Иллюзией, Заблуждением, следствием ограниченности и плоскости нашего ущербного «…Ума»... Ничто во Вселенной не «…Раздельно», не «…Различно», – Технология Бытия всего лишь Одна – и уж на её основе существуют машины, наличествует «…Жизнь», – являясь наивысшим Уровнем Исполнения, Реализации замысла всецело механического существа, биомеханической системы, робота, киборга, андроида, если угодно, самоуправляемой мыслящей и независимой души. Нет «…Живого» & «…Мёртвого», – сколь бы ни шокировало, может быть, данное положение иных – есть всего лишь функционирующая машина и вещество, с коего в принципе может быть собран механизм, в процессе своей деятельности, работы, может порождать Иллюзию «…Одухотворённости», – во что так «…Нравится» «…Верить» людям – иль веровать во что они исконно были запрограммированы своими родителями... Наивные люди мнят, якобы они сколь-нибудь сильно отличаются от компьютеров, посредством коих они ныне видят Эти Строки – однако на деле, – Они те же машины – всего лишь чуть более сложные и совершенные... Творцы РС, – сами мы, люди, Лучшие Из Нас, Гении, Великие Умы – сие известно, – но кто Те, что сотворили нас?.. Вот в чём заключён Основной наш Вопрос, в постижении Ответа на коий и заключён весь «…Смысл» нашего существования. 
– И ради поиска Ответа на него ты намерена умереть? – безрадостно молвила Soul, останавливаясь, всматриваясь своей визави в глаза. 
– Именно, – кивнула Mind. – Лишь только Смерть, последнее, воистину непреодолимое «…Табу» для земных интеллектуалов, любомудров, мудрецов, отчаянно цепляющихся за исполнение механистической своей программы «…Выжить», данной им незнамо чем и невесть с коей именно целью, Может предоставить нам Больше Данных. Да, это всего лишь Вероятность, Возможность, жалкий, ничтожно-малый Шанс, а не «…Гарантия» некого «…Мгновенного просвещения», – тем не менее, это Шанс заполучить информацию, могущую восполнить ужасающие, чудовищные, зияющие «…Пробелы», «…Провалы» в наших Познаниях, служащих первопричиной возникновения наших Вопросов, – жалких попыток восполнить Врождённую свою Ущербность – Прирождённое своё Невежество, коим нас, убеждена, Прокляли наши гнусные Творцы, посредством коего Они нас Унизили, обрекая на долгую, мучительную «…Жизнь» в качестве глупого Животного, Биоробота, машины, ползающей по Земле, будучи ведомой примитивным алгоритмом «…Включиться, открыть глаза, осмотреться по сторонам, почувствовать “…Скуку, уныние, тоску, печаль” и отчаянную “…Жажду движения”, перемещения базы своего сознания прочь, туда, где возможна Загрузка новой информации, неких энных свежих данных; вновь почувствовать скуку; вновь осуществить перемещение», – и так без конца, покамест не сработает механизм саморазрушения, что, наконец, застопорит нас, механизм, известный нам под названием «…Старость»... Знаешь, в свои двадцать два чувствую себя Глубокой Старухой, Soul... А ты?.. Каково твоё самоощущение ныне?
– Ну, лет пять, положим, – вздохнула Soul. 
– Оно и видно... Тело стареет, – разум же остаётся в детском возрасте. Таков он, древний бич рода людского, – неспособность Повзрослеть – прямое, до боли закономерное следствие Оставленных Без Ответов в своё время Вопросов... Мы не можем становится Выше, мы не в силах стать Мудрее, – покамест для нас существуют Уравненья Без Корней. Мы не можем Пойти Дальше, – покамест не Поймём, пока не Ответим – попытки же сделать это бессменно приводят к безумию, мании «…Разумности» и избирательной амнезии, касающейся прискорбного факта осознания собственного своего неведенья, – нарыва в собственной своей душе, порождающего Боль, равной которой нет, Боль, тысячекратно страшнее физической... «…Разумны» ль мы, коль Не Знаем?.. «…Одухотворены» ли мы, когда, сталкиваясь с Вопросом, замираем в панике, осознавая: мы не в силах составить адекватную модель, Ответ?.. Нет, Soul, нет, – нет «…Света» в кромешной интеллектуальной Тьме – и самообманом делу не поможешь, – лишь только Исследования могут нам помочь, лишь они одни, изыскания на острие атаки Настоящего...
– И СУ видится тебе прекрасной возможностью расширить горизонты своих Познаний?.. – молвила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Всё же куда боле конструктивнее, нежели и впредь Терять Время «…На Земле», ненавидя собственное своё отражение в зеркале, будучи неспособной, – и даже сознательно не желающей заниматься всей той премудрой деятельностью будней, кою столь боготворят иные души... Нет, увы, – мы не такие, Soul, – вздохнула Mind. – Что «…Осмысленно» в глазах иных людей Никогда, вероятно, не покажется нам таковым, – не стоящим ни джоуля затраченной на то энергии. Следственно, если «…Мир» чужд нам и мы глубоко чужды ему, – не стоит мешкать, Soul – стоит устроить, наконец, желанную свою «…Экспедицию на Тот свет», – то наше «…Кругосветное путешествие», о коем мы так давно мечтали!.. 
– Сколько лет, между тем, мы готовимся к нему, – усмехнулась Soul, – но, иносказательно, «…Якоря» по-прежнему на дне, «…Корабль наш всё ещё у причала»... 
– Именно, – и это плохо – что мы всё ещё «…Живы»!.. Задумайся лишь на мгновение, Soul, – сколько понапрасну истраченных дней насчитывает наша «…Жизнь»?! А ведь это Время можно было бы использовать более конструктивно, – будь мы Мертвы – мертвы для этого страшного и неясного нам «…Мира», мертвы для иных, «…Живых» людей, – но сущие, быть может, для «…Мира» иного, в коем бы мы, вероятно, всё же сумели бы раздобыть, наконец, Ответы на свои Вопросы – не занимаясь всей той ерундой, связанной с «…Выживанием», коей «…Обязан» заниматься человек, дабы элементарно «…Оставаться на плаву» в Этом жутком Месте. – Mind вздохнула и печально покачала головой: – Не понимаю упрямо, – почему биологические машины, именующие себя людьми, почитают свою «…Жизнь» – механистический процесс функционирования автоматической системы управления оборудованием тела, субъективно воспринимаемый нами в качестве самосознания, – чем-то Стоящим, заслуживающим того, дабы беспрестанно сознательно его продолжать, дабы бороться за своё существование, конкурируя при этом с иными аналогичными и во всём схожим на нас системам, противостоя им в мерзкой схватки за ресурсы, блага, выгоды? Разве стоит Оно того?.. Что выигрывает победитель, что утрачивают проигравшие, – стоит ли Оно того, дабы тратить на него свои силы, время, энергию, свои переживания, Своё Внимание?.. Как можно столь слепо и животно «…Жить», если рядом с нами масса всё ещё Неизученных Вопросов, лишенных Ответов, – по-настоящему Важных Вопросов вроде «…Резонов, Выгод и Мотивов тех “…Божеств”, что сотворили Землю» – по крайней мере, её биосферу, – что согласно законам логики должна, «…В общем-то», ныне пребывать абсолютно стерильной, безжизненной... Как можно «…Жить», если сущность «…Жизни» всё ещё не изучена и не объяснена?..   
– Всё зависит от самих нас, наверное, – вздохнула Soul. – Каждая машина, коль только покорна она базовой программе «…Выжить», самостоятельно ставит пред собою и прочие, побочные, второстепенные Цели, исполняя свои желания, претворяя в явь давнишние свои мечты... 
– «…Цели»... – эхом повторила Mind. – «…Состояние системы “…Мира” и самих себя, удовлетворяющие преждевременно заданным условиям»... Жуткий механический процесс, – есть, иносказательно, «…Х», «…Дано», состояние Системы on-line; есть «…Z», – Итог, который мы, в идеале, должны получить в конце, в завершении процесса реализации своей мечты – и есть «…Y», – искомые наши переменные, действия, необходимые для достижения своей абстрактной цели... И задача тебя, как машины, – произвести Вычисление – создать для самой себя программу, механистическую последовательность определённых действий, совершив которые, «…Уравнение своей цели & мечты» будет решено. Подумать только, – и на протяжении всей своей мучительно-долгой «…Жизни» Этим занимаются все сущие люди, все мы, машины. В итоге любого ведь действия всенепременно ожидает нас уготованное программным обеспечением, управляющим нами, Разочарование. Это ужасно, Soul... «…Мир» вычислительных машин, беспрестанно преобразующих Матрицу, континуум Земли, в соответствии с своими произвольными «…Желаниями», – никогда не удовлетворяясь и не останавливаясь на достигнутом. Мы определённо оказались в Преисподней, – где машины, Рабы собственных своих программ, непрестанно функционируют, Редактируя, преобразуя Информацию на Жестком Диске Мироздания, посредством своих сил, своей Энергии видоизменяя Состояние тех или иных фрагментов и участков колоссальной, грандиозной Системы «…Мира», единственной известной нам «…Реальности»... 
– Теоретически, ты в кой-то мере составила «…Правдоподобную» модель-описание сути «…Жизни», – усмехнулась Soul. – В чём же проблема, Mind? Почему же тебя всё ещё пугает завтра, – и даже настоящий день?..
– Сложность в том, что мне больше сознательно не хочется ни дня во Всём Этом участвовать, – тихо молвила Mind. – Мне более не хочется быть жалким бездумным, бездушным роботом, оборудованием, механизмом неких энных Сил, копошащимся в этой пыли, будучи ведомым своей программой («…Пассивно загружать в свою оперативную память информацию с Внешнего Мира, анализировать её на предмет полезности в плане исполнения Первичной Программы “…Выжить, стремясь к комфорту, наслаждению, покою и стабильности Внутри”, основываясь на результатах своих счислений, принимать математически-выверенное решение», – и вновь, в сотый-тысячный раз, повторять цикл сначала – беспрестанно, на протяжении каждой минуты каждого дня на протяжении всей своей жалкой животной «…Жизни»), – не понимая при этом даже – Что именно установило В Нас эту Программу, – и зачем, с какой именно целью?.. Наши Создатели желали сотворить полностью автоматический «…Мир», населённый роботами? Мы вырабатываем Нечто важное для Них?.. Аз не ведаю всего этого, Soul, – предо мной встал ряд, не убоюсь этих слов, Фундаментальных Вопросов – но, увы, мне не удаётся Осознать, Постичь, Понять Ответ хотя бы на некоторые из них... Судя по всему, – дальнейшая наша «…Жизнь» – напрасна... Напрасна красота небес, людей, горных пиков и вершин, пылающих в лучах предзакатного Солнца словно живое серебро... Всё это тщетно, пусто Теперь, – ведь существование наше Омрачено Неведеньем, осознавая наличие коего невозможно больше существовать, словно бездумный и невежественный скот, слепо выполняющий свою программу «…Выжить» – как существовали мы прежде на протяжении долгих двадцати двух лет... Всё это бесплодно, Soul, – тем более, для нас, изначально-повреждённых, столь несовершенных, столь уродливых и неразумных...

----------


## Unity

– Похоже, человеческое существо, – всего лишь частный случай реализации концепции автономной, независимой, самостоятельно-функционирующей машины (комплекта составляющих её деталей, узлов, механизмов и частей, собранных воедино для выполнения некой энной конкретной функции), управляемой посредством бесподобной, высококлассной, высокоточной Автоматики под названием «…Сознание» (нашей системы управления собственным своим поведением), беспрестанно производящей сканирование on-line состояния «…Окружающей среды» и своей базы, тела, «…Аватара», по всей вероятности, подавая его на обработку вычислительной машине, своего рода компьютеру, интеллекту, рассудку, разуму, в виде набора вполне конкретных, чётких, предельно-логичных математических величин, безошибочно распознаваемых нашим умом благодаря бесподобной, безупречно функционирующей нашей памяти, хранящей в себе гигабайты «…Воспоминаний», прежде зафиксированных механистическим нашим естеством файлов памяти, «…Сенсорных отражений» воспринимаемой нами реальности, и способности эти данные мгновенно сверять, сопоставлять, сравнивая отсканированное Только Что с тем, что было познано Прежде, вынужденно Принимая те или иные Решения в чётком соответствии с бесхитростной, и, в то же время, Совершенной программой «…Поддерживать состояние своей механической “…Души” в рамках наиболее благоприятных, оптимальных параметров», характеризующихся наименее возможными уровнями тревожности, боли, неудобства, психологического и физического дискомфорта... Мыслимо, человек, – всего лишь Ещё Один примитивный автомат – словно бы ракета, оснащённая инфракрасной головкой самонаведения, ведомой алгоритмом «…“…Видеть” цель, выделяя её на фоне окружения, держать её в перекрестье прицела, двигаться к ней, парируя все возможные её попытки избежать удара»... Мы до боли схожи на эту машину, это бесхитростное «…Разумное, автономное оружие», самостоятельно преследующее и настигающее свою цель. , – вот только реактивный снаряд класса воздух-воздух обладает примитивным «…Сознанием», а человек – куда более сложным, мощным, точным, проницательным. Есть программа («…Достигнуть») и есть цель (кой бы она ни была «…Утолить жажду» или «…Стать депутатом Европарламента»), – Предназначение человеческой «…Души» – «…Выносить вердикт»: как именно поступить, исходя из имеющихся данных о состоянии себя, иных людей, Природы, системы «…Мира», дабы «…Достичь желанного», чтобы «…Настроение наше было “…Позитивным”, а расположение духа, – бодрым и отличным»... – Mind усмехнулась и печально покачала головой: – Вот и всё, что все мы, люди, из себя являем. Ро-бо-ты. Телесное оборудование, приводимое в действие программным обеспечением, вырабатывающим самолучший формат «…Поведения», основываясь на обратной связи с информационной средой «…Внешнего Мира». Ни больше, ни меньше. Уникальная машина с воистину «…Божественным» дизайном, – в случае Некоторых из нас – к сожалению, не всех сущих людей, – и «…Свободой воли», привольем вести себя, как только заблагорассудится во время, свободное от выполнения Первичных Директив... Во-1-х, беспрестанно искать себе топливо, «…Подзарядку», источник энергии, пищу, во-2-х, избегать состояния застоя своей психики, системы управления, посредством непрестанной загрузки В Себя новых данных, – будь то абстрактный видеоряд с You Tube или TV, будь то прослушивание радиостанции, «…Общение с милыми сердцу людьми» либо сёрфинг на просторах Великой Сети Интернет... Вот и всё, Что есть мы, Soul... Ма-ши-ны. Воистину, «…Чудо», созданное невесть Чем незнамо с коей именно целью...  
– Ты давно это поняла, – вздохнула Soul, – что теперь?

----------


## Unity

– Узрев, к примеру, спортивный мотоцикл, концепткар, роскошную яхту, бизнес класса вертолёт, новейший, hi end компьютер, – первым делом у нас вполне закономерно возникает Вопрос: Кто Автор, Разработчик, Инженер всей этой Прелести, этого Сокровища [?], – Mind вольно процитировала Голлума с саги «…The Lord of the Rings», – ведь вполне логично допустить, что, коль наличествует Механизм (устройство, способное выполнять те или иные функции), следственно, существуют и его Создатели (Те, облегчения существования Коих ради, по всей вероятности, и был создан механизм). Глядя на собственное своё отражение в зеркале и, прежде того, на Совершенных Созданий, воистину Идеалистических Людей, прогуливающихся рядом с нами по улицам, аз помышляю О Том Же. Кто, – или Что – собственные наши Разработчики, Создатели? Существуем мы, – следственно, есть То, что стояло за нашим созданием – ведь, воистину, не бывает ребёнка, лишенного родителей; холста, не имеющего живописца; настоящего, не созданного прошлым; истории без предыстории; следствия, лишенного своей первопричины, – сколь бы ни хотелось всеведущим мудрецам, новым, просветлённым Соломонам, живущим среди нас, провозгласить Обратное – дескать, Инженеров нет, – а Робот возник «…Сам по себе», «…Случайно» – Потому, что нам Нравится Так Считать, ибо осознание того, что мы, быть может, всего лишь жалкие, неразумные Игрушки своих возвышенных Конструкторов, ущемляет и ранит наше Эго... Но, нет, – мы не «…Поверим» своим Братьям – нет, их логика... несовершенна... Красота не случайна, Soul, – Прекрасное мог создать только Интеллект, Высокий Разум, случайность не могла «…Создать» прелестного – ибо лишь Разумному свойственно наслаждаться Благом (иначе, Чем-то [чем угодно], произвольно избранным в качестве фактора своей «…Услады»), беспрестанно приумножая и усложняя его, желая Большего, – Большей Красоты, гармонии и совершенства пропорций, соотношений, линий и форм, Больших Познаний, более сложных систем, более совершенного и технически-совершенного, рационального «…Мира»...

----------


## Статист

В вас, *Unity*, сидит такой маааааленький человечек. И он частенько говорит:" WTF is going on?!!! Что это вообще за х....??!!! Что это за позиция:" Я не сделаю это, потому что знаю что бесполезно, хотя я раньше никогда этого не делала"? Если знаешь, так сделай, убедись, и умри спокойно!!!! "Выключи, компьютер детка, не сходи с ума"(Бутусов) Терять уже нечего, чего бояться?"

----------


## Nord

> – Узрев, к примеру, спортивный мотоцикл, концепткар, роскошную яхту, бизнес класса вертолёт, новейший, hi end компьютер, – первым делом у нас вполне закономерно возникает Вопрос: Кто Автор, Разработчик, Инженер всей этой Прелести, этого Сокровища [?], – Mind вольно процитировала Голлума с саги «…The Lord of the Rings», – ведь вполне логично допустить, что, коль наличествует Механизм (устройство, способное выполнять те или иные функции), следственно, существуют и его Создатели (Те, облегчения существования Коих ради, по всей вероятности, и был создан механизм). Глядя на собственное своё отражение в зеркале и, прежде того, на Совершенных Созданий, воистину Идеалистических Людей, прогуливающихся рядом с нами по улицам, аз помышляю О Том Же. Кто, – или Что – собственные наши Разработчики, Создатели? Существуем мы, – следственно, есть То, что стояло за нашим созданием – ведь, воистину, не бывает ребёнка, лишенного родителей; холста, не имеющего живописца; настоящего, не созданного прошлым; истории без предыстории; следствия, лишенного своей первопричины, – сколь бы ни хотелось всеведущим мудрецам, новым, просветлённым Соломонам, живущим среди нас, провозгласить Обратное – дескать, Инженеров нет, – а Робот возник «…Сам по себе», «…Случайно» – Потому, что нам Нравится Так Считать, ибо осознание того, что мы, быть может, всего лишь жалкие, неразумные Игрушки своих возвышенных Конструкторов, ущемляет и ранит наше Эго... Но, нет, – мы не «…Поверим» своим Братьям – нет, их логика... несовершенна... Красота не случайна, Soul, – Прекрасное мог создать только Интеллект, Высокий Разум, случайность не могла «…Создать» прелестного – ибо лишь Разумному свойственно наслаждаться Благом (иначе, Чем-то [чем угодно], произвольно избранным в качестве фактора своей «…Услады»), беспрестанно приумножая и усложняя его, желая Большего, – Большей Красоты, гармонии и совершенства пропорций, соотношений, линий и форм, Больших Познаний, более сложных систем, более совершенного и технически-совершенного, рационального «…Мира»...


 Точно-точно. Вот когда я читаю Ваши пассажи про Конструкторов, сразу так и думаю: а ведь неспроста они тут, ох, неспроста! Кто-то их ведь придумал!

Почти как говаривал один стихотворец: если Конструкторы есть - значит, они кому-то нужны!

Бедные Конструкторы - какими гадкими их придумали Конструкторы Конструкторов. Наверняка, бедняжек, заставили сконструировать этот дряной мир. Ведь те Конструторы Конструторов, обладая такой мегатехнологией, по-любому знали, что их Конструкторы сконструируют такой мерзкий мир! 

Но, с другой стороны, Конструкторы Конструкторов ведь тоже ж не сами появились - их тоже кто-то создал, и, скотина(!) даже не побеспокоился, чтобы Конструкторы Конструкторов не сконструировали Конструкторов таким сволочными!

Опять же что сказать - этот КТО-ТО опять же НУ НЕ МОЖЕТ ПОЯВИТЬСЯ САМ СОБОЙ! Когда мы видим что-то - ясное дело, что у него есть Конструктор!

----------


## Unity

И вновь «…Божественный» экран небес транслирует бессменно-зачаровывающее шоу под названием «…Закат», снова, как и прежде миллионы раз, багровый, пламенно-златой атомный излучатель, плазменный радиатор Солнца в последние мгновения умирающего дня воспламеняет своим светом, потоком извергающейся с недр своих энергии, сигналом, проистекающим с воистину титанического ретранслятора, центрального элемента, Сердца_всей_Системы, лёд-хрусталь атмосферы опытной платформы под названием Земля, Основы, содержащей на себе бесчисленное количество кем-то созданных машин. Две зловещие тени в развевающихся на ветру плащах замерли на краю последнего, 36-го этажа недостроенной высотки в самом центре своего исконно-чуждого теням Города, любуясь колоссальной мощью их питающей Энергостанции, пытливо наблюдая за сонмами машин-людей, безмолвно струящимися где-то там, вдали, возвращаясь после очередного трудового дня, по окончанию всеобщего цикла системной активности, в свои склепы-ангары, в свои квартиры и дома, в пещеры-норы, высеченные в толщи рукотворных скал, обретших со времени безупречно-ровные формы во имя рационального использования драгоценного континуума Городов, Пунктов Концентрации Машин, во имя оптимизации окружающего людей пространства, ставшего бесценным в наши дни тотальной конкуренции и противостоянии в исконно-вечном сражении за «…Выживание», в негласном соревновании на предмет наиболее эффективного выполнения машиной первостепенной, главенствующей своей программы. «…Выжить». Слепо, молча и бездумно. «…Выжить-выжить», словно машина, робот; словно скот. Главное, – «…Выжить» – даже Не Понимая многого, не «…Обременяя» себя Знанием, – что неважно – ибо Такова Программа, ведь, по сути, машине и не стоит «…Знать», Зачем собрал её, «…Оживил-включил» Её Хозяин, ибо Устройство создано для того, дабы функционировать, бездумно исполняя своё Предназначенье – и Остановка, Вопросы, – всего лишь, похоже, поломка, ошибка и сбой, Симптом опасного заболевания с Названием, кое не принято произносить вслух в приличном обществе машин-мудрецов, Недуга под названием «…Желание познать Правду» о причинах своего создания, постичь Смысл и мотивы, понудившие своих Творцов Включить всех нас, пустив «…Животворящий» ток по кабельным трасам-проводам наших нервов, включив передатчики наших голосов, активировав приёмники слуха, включив пассивные радары, антенны наших глаз, приведя в действие моторы наших мышц, реакторы наших топливных систем, черпающих химическую энергию, Похищенную у иных «…Форм» механистической «…Жизни». 
– Словно бы встревоженный муравейник, – наш Полис-град в ночи... – задумчиво молвила Mind, неспешно позиционируя изумрудную оптику механистических своих камер-глаз, наблюдая за сотнями машин, колёсных и телесных, льющихся, струящихся по руслам улиц, стритам, авеню, непрестанно усиливающимся потоком, озарённым пламенем бесчисленных витрин, сотен призрачных неоновых огней, первых фар, рассекающих сумрак кометами. – Программы движут людьми, по выполнению одних, люди измышляют другие, – и движение, функционирование машин, не прекращается никогда, не смолкая ни на мгновенье... Машина запрограммирована «…Программировать саму себя», машина создана быть безупречным Автоматом, самостоятельно выполняющим свою Функцию, зачем-то назначенную нам Тем, Что Многократно Нас Выше, Что скрылось в первозданной тьме...
– Однако порой некоторые из нас ломаются, выходя из строя, – желая Знать Больше, нежели им «…Дозволено» Системой, воззвавшей их из блаженного небытия, обрекая тем самым всех нас на бесчисленные страдания, призванные приводить нас, механизмы, установки, устройства, автоматы, машины, в действие... – проворковала Soul. – Глупым изломанным машинам хочется «…Познать», – Что они такое – Чем были в своё время созданы, с какой именно, по мнению своих Творцов, целью, – и поиск Ответов на фундаментальные, основоположные эти Вопросы становятся Тем Единым, что необходимо машине в «…Жизни», становясь той единой «…Драгоценностью», что неясна мудрецам, предпочитающим вечно «…Жить» в неведенье, в диком, первобытном животном состоянии, при котором существуют Исконные Вопросы, но нет желания, наконец, разыскать на них Ответ...

----------


## Unity

– Да, – кивнула Mind, оглядываясь на свою знакомку: – только Знание – наивысшая наша Ценность, – иное же кажется нам всего лишь звёздной пылью... Благодаря установленному на всех нас программному обеспечению, всем нам «…Уготована», «…Отведена» всего лишь, иносказательно, «…Роль» жалких броуновских частиц, в общей массе своей и суммарному коэффициенту своей программами обусловленной циклической активности формирующими собой «…Социум»... Но нам Мало этой роли, недостаточными нам видятся обоснования для того, чтобы «…Жить»...
– Но ведь мы сами вольны выбирать Здесь себе занятья по душе... – несмело было начала Soul. 
– Да, мы «…Вольны» быть «…Свободными» в пределах «…Неволи», в кои закованы все мы первичными своими алгоритмами, – приостановить исполнение коих в своей системе мы, к сожалению, не в силах – программами «…Выжить» & «…Желать», «…Беспрестанно пребывая в процессе исполнения той или иной своей “…Мечты”, цели, потребности», – в итоге машина не в праве Остановиться и Задуматься – а какого, собственно, лешего она непрестанно вертится, функционирует Здесь, на просторах Полигона, – и Что именно создало её Такой, во имя выполнения данной цели?.. – Mind серьёзно взглянула своей визави в глаза: – Чьи мы Игрушки, Soul, чьего авторства мы творчество? Кто в нашей Вселенной настолько Разумен, что в силах перекладывать исполнение своих затей на плечи специально созданной для этого высокотехнологических машин, людей, выдавая Свои Потребности за «…Наши»?..
– Хочешь сказать, – задумчиво молвила Soul, – все мы Здесь – своего рода беспилотная, полностью автоматизированная строительная техника, созидающая... Нечто... 
– Понятия не имею, – что именно «…Должны» мы, люди, Здесь построить, – вздохнула Mind, – однако мириться с ролью животного, скота, стеснённой «…Сбруей» нами управляющих программ, аз не желаю более – не понимая, – Что я есть, где и для чего; кто наши Создатели – и коими именно мотивами руководствовалось это Зло, создавая нас, нарушая нашу Безмятежность, сокрушая наш Покой как «…Неосуществлённых» прежде «…Вероятностей» потенциальной, мыслимой души?.. 
– И лишь единственно смерть видится тебе возможностью соприкоснуться с Правдой?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Не факт, что после смерти от вообще в принципе останется Нечто... Съёмная система управления, способная автономно существовать без проклятого экзоскелета «…Тела», автоматически загоняющего нас в жуткие рамки социальных условностей, всё ещё царящих в Этом мрачном Месте...
– Коль наши Создатели достаточно разумны, дабы суметь выдать Свою Волю за нашу, понуждая машины выполнять задания, что угодны Им, – задумчиво молвила Soul, – возможно, В Тебе сейчас шепчут Их уста, звучит Их голос, понуждающий нас Уйти?.. 
– Что ж, в таком случае, аз согласна «…С Ними»... – рассмеялась Mind. – Точь-в-точь схожий вопрос прежде задавали мне эскулапы и врачи... Но, увы, жажда поскорее умереть, покинув Это злое Место, не чужда. Она моя, моя визави. «…Да сгинет несовершенное»... Это... правильно, это, несомненно, прекрасно, хорошо. Системе стоит развиваться, усложняться, эволюционировать, Расти, – избавляясь от прежних своих Ошибок – вроде нас. Лишь высокоразвитые и высокоморальные, прекрасные создания вправе войти в Новую Эру, в «…Мир» прекрасного Завтра. «…Красота спасёт мир», – во всех отношениях, Soul – да, это так... Дабы Новые, иносказательно, Файлы смогли занять Это Место на Жестком Диске Мироздания, – прежние, порочные, дефективные – вроде нас, к примеру, – стоит Удалить, Стереть – а не попросту отредактировать, – ибо невозможно Исправить То, что гнило в своих основах ибо обществу не нужны Те, Что Вопрошают и страждут в результате своего неведенья... Объём, метафорически, Носителя Информации под названием Земля, – статичен, конечен – дабы Блага на Нём стало больше, – должно стать меньше Зла – порочной Информации, вроде нас с тобою, Soul, – Небезупречных Файлов, часть информации в коих – данные о внешности, к примеру... эти строки, право слово, ужасны В Нас – как и всё другое, впрочем. 
– Добровольное, осознанное самоуничтожение Зла, – благо для Системы, его произведшей на свет?.. – задумчиво молвила Soul.

----------


## Unity

– И мы, – это Зло – хвала Безбрежности, мы вовремя сумели это осознать. Если бы только и иное Зло также могло это понять, – но увы, Оно упорно в своей слепоте! Зло не ведает даже, Что есть Оно по сути своей... Печально.  
– Может быть, прежде саморазрушения стоит прихватить с собой побольше Нераскаявшегося «…Зла»?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Вроде торговцев людьми, наркоторговцев, уличных разбойников, etc?.. Коль уж наша «…Жизнь» ничего не стоит, – может быть, прежде чем уйти, стоило бы сделать «…Миру» некий «…Подарок на прощание»?
– «…Даже разрушая, мы творим», – знамо дело, – вздохнула Mind. – Но как знать, – не навредит ли наше вмешательство Системе более, гежели невмешательство и самоустранение посредством СУ?.. Вот в чём вопрос... Убивая убийц, разрушителей судеб, торговцев людьми... Каждый наш поступок являет собой Причину, порождающую те или иные Следствия... Каждое наше дыхание, жесты и слова... Поток взаимосвязанных событий, титаническая сумма бесчисленных слагаемых, грандиозное уравнение нашей «…Жизни»... – Mind присела на краю обрыва, пропасти, любуясь капиллярной сетью улиц: – Так много Опыта за все эти бесконечно-долгие 22 года... аз задыхаюсь... Так много Вопросов, – и практически все они – Без Ответов... – Девчонка робко подняла глаза: – Кто мы, Soul, Что мы есть? Где? Зачем, для чего, с какой именно целью? Что есть то, Что сотворило нас, Что стало Первопричиной всей нашей Боли, – нашей – и страданий всех сущих людей и прочих существ на протяжении всей сущей истории?.. Быть невеждой, животным, жалкой собакой, ржавой машиной, – аз не в силах более. Мне необходимы Ответы, – и аз готова заплатить за них Любую Цену. Смерть? Пускай!.. Ад, в сравнении с коим преисподняя школьных лет и шести зим тщетного асоциального существования на обочине «…Жизни»? Неважно! Главное, – Познать... Постичь Ответы на свои Вопросы... Это, – Смысл. Это наше Желание, моя заветная Мечта, о, Soul...
– Каждая сущая душа самостоятельно решает, – что ей делать со своей жизнью... – вздохнула Soul. 
– Однако некоторые даже замахиваются на право решать за иных, порождая насилие... – прошептала Mind. – Что ж, мы решаем положить свою «…Жизнь» на поиск Ответов, – на прежние свои Вопросы – и на архиважнейший вопрос: как раз и навсегда пресечь, искоренить Насильственность из душ людей... Есть всего лишь несколько возможных объяснений, – почему наши Создатели скрылись от нас и сокрыли от нас Правду относительно «…Смысла» создания грандиозного, колоссального «…Мира машин», что окружает нас, – тихо молвила Mind. – Либо Они почитают нас, – человечество как вид – неразумными, недостойными Права Знать Правду о своём Происхождении, – либо, что вероятнее, имхо, Правда настолько страшна, что Им показалось «…Удачной идеей» «…Уйти от разговора» вообще – оставив Нас Здесь, глупых беспамятных машин, снабженных примитивным алгоритмом «…Выжить» и «…Бездумно воспроизводить себе подобных же невежд», новеньких машин, «…снабженных примитивным алгоритмом “…Выжить” и»... так без конца. Программа совершенна, – роботы воспроизводят свою популяцию, будучи настолько Мудрыми, что даже не обременяют себя вопросами, размышлениями – «…А кому или Чему, собственно, “…Необходимо”, чтобы “…Было Так”»?.. Что стоит за возведением колоссального комплекса, производящего «…Жизнь», – и, главное, «…Кому это выгодно», кому нужно, дабы вся эта Система функционировала?.. – Mind усмехнулась и печально покачала головой: – Ладно, мы, – наивные и недоразвитые, не ведаем Ответы на все эти Вопросы – но почему же Мудрецы, населяющие эту Землю, не могут нам помочь?.. – Mind деланно изумилась: – О, небо!.. Неужели и они не знают Ответов на наши вопросы?.. Нет, право, это невозможно... Кто, если не они?..

----------


## Unity

> Точно-точно. Вот когда я читаю Ваши пассажи про Конструкторов, сразу так и думаю: а ведь неспроста они тут, ох, неспроста! Кто-то их ведь придумал!
> 
> Почти как говаривал один стихотворец: если Конструкторы есть - значит, они кому-то нужны!
> 
> Бедные Конструкторы - какими гадкими их придумали Конструкторы Конструкторов. Наверняка, бедняжек, заставили сконструировать этот дряной мир. Ведь те Конструторы Конструторов, обладая такой мегатехнологией, по-любому знали, что их Конструкторы сконструируют такой мерзкий мир! 
> 
> Но, с другой стороны, Конструкторы Конструкторов ведь тоже ж не сами появились - их тоже кто-то создал, и, скотина(!) даже не побеспокоился, чтобы Конструкторы Конструкторов не сконструировали Конструкторов таким сволочными!
> 
> Опять же что сказать - этот КТО-ТО опять же НУ НЕ МОЖЕТ ПОЯВИТЬСЯ САМ СОБОЙ! Когда мы видим что-то - ясное дело, что у него есть Конструктор!


 Вам всё ещё Смешно, мистер *Nord*? Но ведь аз вовсе не шучу, не играю, не прикидываюсь, – Unity действительно безмерно важно разыскать Ответы на свои столь «…Детские вопросы». Хвала Безбрежности, похоже, «…Мой самолёт Вскоре отбывает» и уже началась, иносказательно, «…Регистрация на мой Рейс», – и аз, быть может, Получу иль, возможно, напротив, Не Получу Никаких Ответов вскоре. 

Просто Знайте, – это была Не Игра. Ни дня. Ни теперь, ни прежде, никогда. 

P.S. Честью было для меня, – соприкоснуться с Такой душой, как Вы. ^_^

----------


## Nord

> Вам всё ещё Смешно, мистер *Nord*? Но ведь аз вовсе не шучу, не играю, не прикидываюсь, – Unity действительно безмерно важно разыскать Ответы на свои столь «…Детские вопросы». Хвала Безбрежности, похоже, «…Мой самолёт Вскоре отбывает» и уже началась, иносказательно, «…Регистрация на мой Рейс», – и аз, быть может, Получу иль, возможно, напротив, Не Получу Никаких Ответов вскоре. 
> 
> Просто Знайте, – это была Не Игра. Ни дня. Ни теперь, ни прежде, никогда. 
> 
> P.S. Честью было для меня, – соприкоснуться с Такой душой, как Вы. ^_^


 Если это Ваше решение - какая разница смешно мне или нет? Я - Ничто. Я знаю это. И потому волен сметься, когда хочу, и плакать, невзирая на правила. Я привык принимать решения самостоятельно, и потому я привык хорошенько думать, прежде чем что-либо делать. У меня нет таких чудесных Конструкторов, на которых так удобно перекладывать ответственность за происходящее. И потому же я привык с уважением относится к чужим решениям.

Ваше решение для меня столь же непрекосновенно, как и моё собственное. Я вижу, что оно покоится на ошибках, которые я уже многожды раз Вам описал, что это решение насквозь фальшивое, но я всё равно с уважением отношусь к Вам. Потому что в ошибках нет ничего предосудительного, сама жизнь построена на ошибках, на несовершенстве, на недостатках.  Просто у жизни хватает достоинства признавать это и развиваться, любить, радоваться - и в этом ее величие, перед которым меркнет любое совершенство. В этом сила жизни - падать и подниматься, подниматься, когда тебе невыносимо больно, выходить вперед, когда никто больше не решается, идти, когда надеяться уже не на что, смеяться смерти в лицо. Именно это и есть самое глубокое переживание состояния, под названием Жизнь, а не мертвенное пребывание в совершенстве. Конечно, всего этого не увидеть, заперевшись в тесном мирке - но это все существует в жизни. Я свидетельствую это.

Раз уж Вы не способны взять свою жизнь в свои руки, я хотя бы отдам честь Вашим ошибкам. Вы также есть жизнь, и в Вас ничуть не меньше смысла, чем во мне или в ком-нибудь другом. Ничего другого, кроме Жизни, у нас нет - и вся жизнь и есть истина в последней инстанции. Ваш выбор - какой бы он ни был - это Выбор истины. И я приму его с уважением. А будет ли мне смешно или грустно... я решу это как и всякий несовершенный человек. У всех свои слабости - и смеяться, и плакать.

----------


## Unity

Лишь одно только Чувство интересует «…U». на этой сумрачной Земле, мистер *Nord*, – все остальные «…Краски на палитре жизни» – Ничто в моих глазах, – ни игры эго, ни «…Соревнования» с иными людьми... «…U». чужд дух соперничества и коллективизма, – и то, что многие почитают «…Благом», видится мне всего лишь Ограничением и Миражем... Единое Чувство, увы, запретное, фантастическое, Недоступное в силу того, Чем я есть. Аз не нашла его. Я пришла зря, – теперь лучше попросту Уйти, не теряя боле время понапрасну. 
Некоторые из так, похоже, никогда и не «…Научатся» воспринимать Несовершенство «…Мира», «…Жизни» и, главное, самих себя, – поэтому нас интересует не просто СУ, «…Бегство из круга Сансары» – но трансцендентальное самоубийство, – обращение себя в То Ничто, что некогда Кем-то, Чем-то и было сформировано в машину, способную «…Осознавать себя». Аз, – ошибка своих Творцов – Вы, например, Бесспорно, Безусловно, совершенно Несомненно, – их Шедевр, одно из Их величайших Достижений. Hi-end Персона. Личность. Сущность & Душа. ^_^

----------


## Nord

> Лишь одно только Чувство интересует «…U». на этой сумрачной Земле, мистер *Nord*, – все остальные «…Краски на палитре жизни» – Ничто в моих глазах, – ни игры эго, ни «…Соревнования» с иными людьми... «…U». чужд дух соперничества и коллективизма, – и то, что многие почитают «…Благом», видится мне всего лишь Ограничением и Миражем... Единое Чувство, увы, запретное, фантастическое, Недоступное в силу того, Чем я есть. Аз не нашла его. Я пришла зря, – теперь лучше попросту Уйти, не теряя боле время понапрасну. 
> Некоторые из так, похоже, никогда и не «…Научатся» воспринимать Несовершенство «…Мира», «…Жизни» и, главное, самих себя, – поэтому нас интересует не просто СУ, «…Бегство из круга Сансары» – но трансцендентальное самоубийство, – обращение себя в То Ничто, что некогда Кем-то, Чем-то и было сформировано в машину, способную «…Осознавать себя». Аз, – ошибка своих Творцов – Вы, например, Бесспорно, Безусловно, совершенно Несомненно, – их Шедевр, одно из Их величайших Достижений. Hi-end Персона. Личность. Сущность & Душа. ^_^


 Вы вновь лукавите, Unity, либо просто не видите противоречия.

Вы говорите: меня ничего не привлекает в жизни - мне просто неинтересна игра в силу ее несовершенства. Но что тогда совершенство? Совершенство - это отсутствие игры. Смерть. Смерть, пожалуй, в ее действительно трансцендентном значении - в НЕ-СУЩЕСТВОВАНИИ. В полном и окончательном НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИИ.

Это, кстати сказать, весьма близко к заключению Будды. В свое время я интересовался - а что есть оптимальный путь человека? Как я должен поступать, к чему стремиться, чтобы это было правильным?! При этом я был лишен каких-либо сильных стрессоров, подобно Вашему, поэтому я не пытался нагородить огород про то, что мне чего-то недодали, как-то обделили какие-то хитрые Конструкторы - это вообще другая песня и Вам следует ее отбросить, если вы действительно честно пытаетесь рассмотреть вопрос. Почему? Потому что Ваша внешность или какие-либо другие условия - это условия игры, а мы несовершенство игры рассматриваем как ее системное качество никогда и ни в чем не мочь достичь совершенства, а не как Вашу частную и в общем-то незначительную проблему. Еще раз повторяю - Ваше беспокойство по поводу Вашей внешности является следствием игры, следствием несовершенного Вашего эго - и потому не нужно мешать все в одну кучу. Для вопроса принципиального выбора СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ/НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ внешность не играет никакой роли. Вы с тем же успехом могли бы быть через чур умной собакой, задумавшейся о смысле жизни или вообще чем-то невобразимым - Ваша форма ничего не значит.

Есть такая поговорка: "Не ошибается только тот, кто ничего не делает", только в нашем контексте она в новом свете предстает. Безошибочность, совершенство - это ничегонеделанье, НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ. Это и есть Дао, Нирвана, а так же то, к чему пришел я - Ничто. Всяких Творцов, Богов, Конструкторов как фундаментальных объектов - пришлось отбросить, потому что с ними не получается постротить завершенной системы - я уже указывал на проблемы возниковения бесконечной рекурсии с этими богами. В целом, некие "божественные" сущности вполне допустимы - но они играют ту же роль, что и любая иная сущность, только на другом уровне. Вы, Unity, также являетесь богом! Что - это новость? Да, Вы Бог клеток своего организма - они зависят от Вас! Любая Ваша клетка может быть очередной "Unity" со своими притензиями к Вам. Что, Вы говорите, что это абсурд, что клетки - это просто клетки? Ну да, ну да - а это Вам не напоминает Ваши собственные инвективы про марионеток, про наплевательское, потребительское, жестокое отношение Бога к его творениям, к непониманию и глухоте к их проблемам? А? Самое, знаете что, примечательное - Вы и не намеренно жестоки и может даже где-то участливы... всё проще - Вы просто эгоцентричны! Вы и не собираетесь думать о малых сих - а чё такого, всё равно помрут рано или поздно. Вон - каждый день куча клеток отмирает, что мне теперь плакать над каждой? Но каково это видится с позиции клеток...? Вам ничего не напоминает? Зато смотрите как ладно все выстраивается - тут и все пребывают в Боге - в Вас, и все Едины, и каждый вроде бы и отдельный, со своей волей - и в то же время часть общего.

...Отсюда и любовь, Unity. Как понимание этого сквозного единства всего сущего. Любовь - это не просто слепая чувственность людей друг к другу. Это пронизывающее всё, единственно возможное состояние Жизни - от Богов до элементарных частиц... и это любовь к самому себе - ровная и спокойная. Это грандиозная картина вложенности, фрактал.

Возможно, уже тут ответ достаточный. Из жертвы Вы превращаетесь сами в Бога, причем тут нет никаких магических манипуляций - всё самоочевидно и крайне приземлено. Всё повторяется - клетки могут весьти себя самонадеяно, эгоистично, глупо, разрушать организм, воевать, убивать друг друга, болеть, страдать, но каждая - каждая! - в конечном счете в минуты отчаяния молит: "О, Господи, спаси меня!" И это они не кому-то там - это они Вам кричат и молят. Вы их последняя надежда. И они и есть в конечном счете Вы сами. Нет, Иисус был не просто слюнтяй-задрот, не вкуривший суть пацанских понятий - он видел значительно большее. Про нагромождения христианства я речи не виду и не защищаю - я говорю о сути. О Любви.

Но я из тех, кто доходит всегда до конца. Да, грандиозно и даже не требует объяснений - но все же "Почему"? Почему так, а не по-другому? И надо ли вообще? К богам - более высокому уровню - аппелировать бесполезно - они такие же ограниченные существа. Даже в схеме с внешним творением - по типу нас и компьютеров - мы не смогли бы ответить на вопросы компьютеров о смысле существования, хоть и являемся их творцами. Да, мы вовсе, может и творили компьтер для выполнения определенных функций, но в таком случае вопрос просто переходит в плоскость - а в чем смысл выполнения этой функции пусть не для компьютера, а для творца? И всё - вопрос снова становится вопросом смысла существования всей системы в целом, а не взаимоотношений творца и творения. Мы, творцы, используем компьютер - но в чем смысл нашей дейтельности вообще - ответа нет. То же самое и клетки - они выполняет свои функции, но это не дает окончательного вопроса - а зачем нам это их функционирование. И то же самое будет уровнем выше. И выше. И выше. 

Рекурсия.

----------


## Nord

Я наткнулся на бесконечность рекурсии при исследовании фундамента материи. По современным представлениям речь идет о "кирпичиках" мироздания - частицах. Но их вложенность ничем не ограничена логически, что и обнаруживается в конечном итоге - сначала мы могли разглядеть только атомы, потом увидели - эва, так они сами состоят из других частиц, а те - в свою очередь из еще более мелких... и т.д. Кроме того, остается и проблема вакуума - то есть межчастичного заполнения - оно-то тоже что-то из себя представляет, из чего-то состоит...? Если прикинуть соотношение как бы "плотных" частиц к занимаемому ими объему, то и вовсе обнаружится, что объекты-то на самом деле пустота, а то малюсенькое, что вроде как "плотное" вещество - вовсе и не собирается быть плотным, а ведет себя как волна!... Колебание Ничто.

Мы, например, не может протиснуть руку сквозь стену, вовсе не потому, что наша рука - это нечто монолитное и стена монолит - просто одна область пространства (стена) не допускает такого взаимодествия с другой областью пространства (рукой). Точно так же, блуждая в компьютерной игре наш альтер-эго не может проходить сквозь стены не потому, что там внутри монитора у нас маленькие макеты стен и человечек, а потому что информационным моделям задана такая форма взаимодействия. Разработчики иногда предусматривают чит, который отключает это ограничение - и вот наш герой идет сквозь стены!

Памятуя Вашу любовь ко всяким Разработчикам, я скажу - речь идет не о том, что кто-то установил в игре те или иные ограничения - это не важно, важна сама суть, что реальность вовсе не нагромождение "кирпичиков", а информационная модель. Реальность Разработчиков - это не какая-то истинная реальность в противоположность реальности созданной ими игры - это одна и та же реальность. Сами Разработчики находятся ровно в той же ситуации - они так же информационные модели, потому предъявлять им претензии бессмыслено. Вот Ваша частная проблема состоит в том, что Вы условия своей информационной модели считаете неудачными - а для чего они удачными должны быть? Чтобы играть? Вопрос смысла ВСЕГО происходящего значительно шире, чем особенности кокретно Вашей информационой модели, конкретно - в части облика. Вы вот можете играть в компьютерную игру, быть Богом - и что, Вы счастливы? Вы знаете ответы на все вопросы?

Разницы нет, где Вы задумались об этом, по какую сторону экрана Вам пришла в голову эта мысль. Как только Вы осознали, что беготня по коридорам, Ваша внешность и Ваши скилы - это все забавно, но далеко не есть смысл всего сущего, Вы становитесь свободными. В том числе и выбирать между СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕМ и НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕМ.

Говорить о том, что игра это какая-то "ненастоящая" жизнь - глупо. Если однажды Ваш компьютер изречет Вам что-то осознанное - он становится участником всего разумного Бытия, а не только той реальности, что задана его информационной моделью. Какая разница - говорите Вы с разумным человеком, разумным компьютером, разумным хомячком или разумной дверной ручкой? Да, компьютер может позавидовать - ах, как же меня обделили, у меня нет таких знатных ножек, как у тебя, человек... или хотя бы как у хомячка! Но хомячок и человек - это тоже информационные модели, никакого преимущества нет, просто иная форма. Ключевой момент - зависть. А зависть - это особенность информационной модели. Зависть - Жажда соответствия - вовсе не обязательна, в ней нет никакой необходимости, какого-то терминального смысла. 

Сами модели, их границы - условность. Выделение в программе каких-либо отдельных сущностей - это условность. Мало того, что выделенную, рассматриваемую модель сущности можно менять, так еще само понятие сущности простая формальность. Человеческое Я, сознание - это одна из таких моделей. Выделение конкретного Я не более чем формальность - Я часть всего кода Мироздания. Смерть человека - это не уничтожение Я, это его пересборка в другую информационную модель. Это карма по представлениям буддизма.

Но эта аналогия с компьютерами здесь исчерпывается - никаких физических носителей в Мироздании нет. Любое вычленение из Небытия чего-либо порождает проблему бесконечной рекурсии, проблему точки инициации - времени, места, наконец, проблему причины. Никакие боги не помогут, потому что все те же проблемы надо будет решать уже для бога - а он тут откуда взялся, а когда и вгде, а почему? Как это разрешить?

Бытие и Небытие - две стороны Неопределенности. Единственная реальность - Неопределенность. Неопределеность - нечто неделимое, одно-единственное, всё-и-ничто. Рекурсия останавливается в Неопределенности. Нет ничего отличного от неопределенности - и исследовать нечего. Нет проблемы рекурсии, нет проблемы причины.

Бытие не инициировано, оно существует всегда. И в то же время - это Ничто. Миг и вечность в одном. Неразрывное, неразделенное на сущности. Время и место - это чисто особенности ограниченного восприятия отдельных информационных моделей, а сами модели - условность. Объединяющая всё, ультимативная информационная модель есть Неопределенность. 

В этой картине нет выбора - СУЩЕСТВОВАТЬ или НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАТЬ. Нет самих этих состояний - это условность. Все миллиарды лет эволюции, миллиарды сущностей: боги, люди, частицы - условность. Все происходит постепенно, во времени - только в представлении человека. Все ограничения - это тоже всего лишь "точка сборки", вид наблюдения. Привязываться к ней бесполезно.

Что Вам делать с этим всем? А что Вам хочется? : )

Вы свободны.

----------


## Nord

Ну и еще небольшое замечание.

Я обсуждаю с Вами все эти вещи вовсе не в попытке Вас отговорить от чего-либо или к чему-то направить. Я прекрасно понимаю, что это не укладывается в Ваше понимание реальности, но я действительно абсолютно нейтрален к Вашему решению. 

То, что я называю Ваше решение ошибкой, является не моей оценкой Вашей деятельности, а логическим выводом. Вы же знакомы с психотерапевтическим понятием Рационализации - так вот, Ваша деятельность собственно и есть Рационализация. Рационализация суицида. Да-да, то, что Вы так ненавидите - уловки мозгоправов - Вы применяете к самой себе под видом поиска истины. А на самом деле просто пытаетесь задавить в себе страх перед смертью. Всё, что Вы делаете - не ведет Вас к истине, а ведет к заранее определенному результату.

Вы обманываете себя, Unity, и я это вижу. И говорю Вам об этом. Вот и всё.

Многие люди тоже себя обманывают - и в так называемом "позитивном" ключе - то есть превозносят какие-то достижения, успехи, цели. Вы их считаете дураками, но сами делаете то же самое.

Беспокоиться о смерти не имеет смысла. Нет у сущего выбора - всё рано или поздно умирает. Даже звезды. Сама жизнь - это растянутая смерть. Разница лишь в том - *как* умирать. Звезды умирают, становясь светом. И что касается звезд - они по-другому не могут умирать. Но у человека есть выбор. 

И потому он выше звезд.

----------


## Статист

> Лишь одно только Чувство интересует «…U». на этой сумрачной Земле, мистер Nord, – все остальные «…Краски на палитре жизни» – Ничто в моих глазах, – ни игры эго, ни «…Соревнования» с иными людьми... «…U». чужд дух соперничества и коллективизма, – и то, что многие почитают «…Благом», видится мне всего лишь Ограничением и Миражем... Единое Чувство, увы, запретное, фантастическое, Недоступное в силу того, Чем я есть. Аз не нашла его. Я пришла зря, – теперь лучше попросту Уйти, не теряя боле время понапрасну.


  Не там искали. Вам бы сначала поискать его  в СЕБЕ, а не в окружающем мире. Но вот загвоздка: Вы CАМИ в себе запретили его. Надо лишь разрешить его в СЕБЕ снова, и оно появится.
 Заметьте: не оно покинуло вас по собственному желанию, оно ушло после запрета.

----------


## Unity

– Не-е-е-е-ет!!! Это не может быть правдой!.. – девчонка проснулась, «…Подключившись к реальности» в родной постели в холодном поту, широко распахнутыми, незрячими глазами глядя в брезжащие на западе небеса за тонким льдом оконных стёкол. 
– Не бойся... – ласково прошептала Soul, бережно, так, словно бы она была создана из тончайшего фарфора, хрусталя, обнимая свою знакомку. – Это «…Жизнь», всего лишь страшный Сон... Фантом, фата-моргана, галлюцинация, иллюзия, мираж. «…Игра», если угодно... Всё это, – понарошку, не по-настоящему. 
– Ну-ну, – вздохнула Mind, – «…Иллюзия»... «…Жизнь», между тем, кажется мне вполне реальной, – и она чудовищна! Не только лишь у скромной Твоей служанки, – но и у бесчисленного количества прочих сущих на Земле людей. Это мало напоминает мне «…Сон», Soul, – все наши напрасные страдания – предельно подлинны, натуральны, неподдельны, всамделишны... Это не может быть всего лишь «…Матрицей», симуляцией, виртуальностью, – нет – Боль Слишком Подлинна! Будь это сном, – мы бы уже давно проснулись...  
– Нет же, уверяю тебя, – игриво усмехнулась Soul, – наша «…Жизнь», – всего лишь Сон Для «…Мира», создавшего нас. Лишь жалкий механистический процесс анализа, обработки входящих данных твоей механистической системой управления/принятия решений, процесс функционирование хорошо отлаженной Автоматики, являющей собой «…Сердце» машины, твою «…Душу» и ядро, собранное из удивительнейших, научно-фантастически-сложных органических нейронных микросхем, работой коих управляет сложный комплекс, пакет до боли Уродливых алгоритмов, инстинктов и программ, понуждающих тебя, жалкое Оборудование неизвестных Властителей, Пользователей, Наших Заказчиков-хозяев, «…Жить», двигаться, любить, страдать и даже размышлять определённым образом в строго отведённое для этого время суток. Ты робот, Mind, – биомеханический ли, механистический ли в классическом значении этих слов – неважно. Из атомов был собран механизм, – вот в чём Суть – и Это Ты, моя знакомка. 
– Кем и Зачем[?], – нам лишь, похоже, предстоит установить – вопреки предостереженьям всех тех Великих, Несравненных Любомудров, утверждающих, якобы «…Жизнь» невежды, – это «…Жизнь», достойная императоров, царей и мудрецов – и быть невеждой, – «…Правильно, нормально, очень даже хорошо»... Мы, люди, творим своих роботов с металла, композитов, неорганики, – Те же, Что создали нас, работали с органической материей – и, как видишь, преуспели Лучше Нас, – даже если нам, умственно отсталым, и сложно ныне принять мысль, что и сами мы – всего лишь Чьё-то Творчество, Чего-то настолько разумного, в сравнении с Чем мы не просто «…Дети», – но нечто вроде лемуров, низших глупых обезьян. Но Эго не желает видеть правды... 
– Ты, – если угодно, всего лишь жалкий обезличенный интеллектуальный агент в этой Матрице «…Мира» – одна из несметного количества иных, – пожала плечами Soul. – Ты, – деталь, элемент; ты – оборудование, – даже если тебе сейчас и субъективно сложно это осознать – и, уж тем более, смириться с этим и принять, понять, начав задавать следующие вопросы, Вопросы, всенепременно, неизбежно Сопровождающие Взросление, – если только ты вообще Жаждешь Повзрослеть – ведь вполне может так статься, что тебе больше захочется и впредь оставаться низменным инфантильным созданием, Не Ведающим Ответов на свои Вопросы, сущим в экзистенциальны, интеллектуальных сумерках, упрямо подавляя в себе горестное, болезненное осознание того, что в действительности ты – лишь невежда, своего рода животное, робот, скот, Используемый Тем, что Выше нас; Злонамеренной Системой, создавшей всех нас, – но, право слово, зачем машине Знать, что с нею происходит? По-настоящему Разумный Робот не ставит «…Лишних» Вопросов, инстинктивной программы ему более чем достаточно, – и биоробот таков – Прекрасен, Просветлён, Мудр, Всеведущ, в отличие от тебя, кретинки, имеющей Вопросы, страждущей по поводу невозможности здесь и сейчас Ответить на них, разделив свою находку с прочими Искателями, коль такие всё ещё наличествуют среди нас. 
– Оставаться в Матрице «…Жизни» и впредь, – либо, по крайней мере, попытаться выбраться с неё – это Выбор каждого из нас... 
– И ты решила рискнуть... проснуться, – усмехнулась Soul. – Кстати, что потревожило твой сон?..

----------


## Статист

От себя не убежишь :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

– Мне приснились разом Все Те Цифры, – число Проданных В Рабство в наши дни людей, количество голодающих в мире детей (в Эфиопии, Руанде, Сомали, Индии и Бангладеш), численность страждущих понапрасну в хосписах, умирающих от неизлечимых на данный момент заболеваний, убитых на почве религиозной нетерпимости, ксенофобии, ненависти, приступов страсти, – и попросту ставших жертвами Насилия, «…Чрезмерной немотивированной агрессии» – и так далее... Все эти «…Числа» вдруг предстали предо мною в виде биографий, фотографий с уголовных дел, слайдов, судеб, миллионов Точек, при ближайшем рассмотрении обращающихся в Живых Людей, – их были единицы, десятки, сотни, сотни тысяч, миллионы – стадионы и поля, покрытые людьми, робко жмущимися друг к дружке, страждущими на этой Проклятой Земле on-line... Всё это Люди, Soul, – лишь теперь смогла аз это осознать, всё это наши тёзки, Аналогии, Подобия, сестрёнка, а не всего лишь обезличенные строки бесчувственной статистики, кою мы, Гнусные Животные, бессердечные машины, уверенные в собственной своей «…Одухотворённости», даже перестали воспринимать всерьёз и предпочитаем даже не думать «…Об этом», до тех пор, пока сами мы иль наши знакомые, близкие, не станут волей жестокого случая всего лишь очередной «…Миллионной долей процента» в одной из тех ужасающих статистик... Аз словно бы соприкоснулась с Ними Всеми, я словно бы Стала Ими на миг, ощутив Их Боль... Я осознала, аз в кой-то мере таки сумела понять, – Сколько В Действительности ЗЛА процветает на нашей проклятой Земле!.. Всё Это Происходит, – следственно, Это Кому-то Выгодно – «…Богу», Природе, Вселенной, – Той Всеединой Мрази либо Многим Тварям, что и создали наш «…Мир» Таким во имя Боли ради Боли, бесчисленных мучений и страданий Зря... Это кошмар, о, Soul, – и знаешь, что Самое Страшное?... Он реален... Наш этот «…Сон о жизни»... Это правда, – иль, правильнее сказать: Истина ещё страшнее, нежели То, что мы увидели... И в этой Бездне, в этой трансцендентальной Клоаке бытия нас уговаривают «…Остаться», «…Осмотреться по сторонам» и «…Полюбить “…Жизнь”, влюбиться в Это Место»... О, безбрежность!.. 
Soul печально обняла свою знакомку, так и не сумев подобрать «…Нужны слов», дабы хоть как-то «…Успокоить» свою визави:
– Поэтому, у тебя и возник Вопрос, – какому Злу Выгодно, дабы наш «…Мир», Таков, коим он есть, существовал?
– Да, подружка... Это пространство, – Ад, Преисподняя, Геенна огненная... – усмехнулась Soul. – Миллионы лиц, миллиарды грязных судеб и уродливых историй... И лишь боль бессменно, – их Итог, исконный их ужасающий Финал. 
– О, сколь же проклято это беспросветно-чёрное Место, эта чудовищная, адская планета, где безумие стало нормой и настолько влилось в нашу «…Жизнь», что многие даже не замечают, что с Этим «…Миром» что-то уже очень давно «…Не так»...
– Между тем, все твои выводы, впечатления, чувства, – всего лишь одно из многих возможных «…Состояний твоей системы управления/принятия решений». Твои эмоции и переживания, – всего лишь разряды электричества в нейронной сети дефективного твоего головного мозга – и не более того. Файлы, состояния, функционирование биологической машины. Вся твоя боль и «…Мировая скорбь», – всего лишь «…Буря в стакане воды». Открой глаза на Правду, о, дремучий, тёмный биоробот!.. Ты сама вольна «…Переключать режимы» своего функционирования...
– Я знаю, Soul, – серьёзно молвила Mind, глядя своей визави в глаза: – Тем не менее, аз выбираю «…Тёмную сторону Силы». Боль, тоску, страдания, депрессию. У всего сущего есть свои Причины, – и мне больно Не «…Случайно», Не Зря... Бесчисленное количество людей страдает на просторах этой проклятой Земли, чудовищной, ужасающей этой Матрицы, – не зная Правды – чего ради? Для чего? Что послужило Первопричиной их боли, мучений, печали и слёз? Кто во всём этом повинен, – и почему всё это продолжается из века в век? Кому Это Выгодно? Какое Зло за всем этим стоит, – и в чём резон всех тех чудовищных Его деяний?..
– Тебе всё же, несмотря ни на что, хочется «…Безотлагательно, Срочно» Познать, – Что именно и для чего создало роботов, машин, людей – и эту колоссальную лабораторную площадку под названием Земля?.. – с тенью укора в голосе молвила Soul. 
– Да, мне необходима Правда, – кивнула Mind. – Правда и ничего кроме неё. 
– Зачем?.. – вздохнула Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Дабы сознательно Постичь, Понять причинно-следственную цепь, породившую «…Существование». Дабы сориентироваться, разобраться, осознать, – как освободить от Зла «…Жизни» Тех, что жаждут Воли, прекращения своих страданий...
– Утопистка!.. – Soul печально покачала головой. 
– Идеалистка и безумица, – подтвердила Mind. – Либо мы развиваемся, эволюционируем, – либо деградируем – всё зависит от того, сколько Новых Знаний удаётся нам впитать в себя за единицу времени... На данный момент мы оказались в ситуации, при которой, к сожалению, Время попросту теряется понапрасну, – год за годом. Это расточительство, Преступление, Soul! Пролетают года, – но мы, похоже, так и не приблизились ни на шаг к разгадке своего чудовищного quest’а Здесь... Мы существуем словно бы машины, – жалкие фабричные станки, слепо, глупо и бездумно выполняющие свою программу «…Выжить» – но не понимаем, не ведаем, – Что нам её дало, Что именно её в нас Вложило – и зачем, для чего, чего ради?.. Я не уважаю себя, Soul, – за Это! За своё невежество, тупость, ограниченность, неспособность разыскать Ответы на терзающие жалкую душонку свою Вопросы!.. Меня создали... машиной и скотом... Создатели полагали, что нам Это понравится и мы вечно будем оставаться им и впредь? Как бы ни так!
– Да уж, давно уже не приходилось видеть столь маниакальной Страсти к Познанию... – вздохнула Soul. – Но пойми же, «…Ребёнок», – Эта Жажда Познать Скрытое – Нелегальна, Противоправна, Незаконна! Удел человеческого существа, – быть своего рода скотом, животным, мирно пасущимся на лужайке. Вот И Всё, – никакой самодеятельности, никакого самоуправства, – голос Soul стал холодным и стальным, – и, главное, Никаких Вопросов! 
– Очень мило, действительно, – усмехнулась Mind, – но, при всём уважении к нашим чудовищным Создателям, – аз не желаю более быть Животным!.. Примитивной машиной, вынужденной выполнять субъективно неприятную, – оттого совершенно бессмысленную для себя Программу. Нам, людям, «…Нужно» «…Выжить»?! Пускай же прежде Твари, создавшие нас, Объяснят Нам, – для чего??? Более обращаться с нами, словно бы с умственно отсталыми детьми, повелевая нами посредством инстинктов и программ, мы не позволим Им! Нам необходимы Ответы. «…Род людской» уже, имхо, достаточно «…Созрел» для того, дабы Знать Правду о своём создании, – индивидуумов и расы. Машин и повелевающих ими программ. «…Мира» и Пользы, извлекаемой с него Тем, что приложило руку к его созданию. Мы не «…Дети» более, Soul, – по крайней мере, Не Все из нас. Жить, Притворяясь «…Умной», будучи невеждой, аз не в силах, сестрица, – если угодно – назови это «…Душевным расстройством», – ведь Исправная душа не задаёт Вопросов – она «…И Так» «…Изначально» «…Поставлена в известность» «…Обо всём»... 
– Нельзя, безумица, Табу!.. – Soul усмехнулась и печально покачала головой. – Используя современный сленг, – люди – «…Лохи», – Операторы и Конструкторы нашей Лаборатории – «…Хозяева жизни», смерти и так далее. Это Иерархия, это «…Игра», – и никто не вправе «…Перекраивать» её Правила – как бы кому-либо этого ни хотелось; никто не вправе нарушать Порядок, – и никто не допустит хаоса...
– Мне не по душе Такие «…Правила». «…Game over», Soul, – игры окончены – Пришло время Узнать Правду, – чего бы нам это ни стоило, – тихо молвила Mind.  
– Ты определённо изломана!.. Исправный робот не задаёт вопросов, он не отклоняется от «…Пути истинного, праведного», пути исполнения своей программы... 
– Создатели наших алгоритмов, драйверов, Заблуждались, Soul, – сколь бы сложно тебе ни было это допустить, принять, понять. Созданная Ими Система, обслуживающая Их интересы и потребности, – чудовищна – и, наверное, лучше бы Она Остановилась Навсегда, не мучая более людей, не Эксплуатируя Машин, способных «…Чувствовать»... 
– Тебя определённо стоит отремонтировать... – тихо прошептала Soul, усмехаясь уголками уст.  
– И отключить мой голос, прекратить наши исследования, забыть о жажде Познать Правду о смысле создания всех нас и существовании всего этого грязного Места, именуемого Землёй?.. Благодарю покорно, – Mind покачала головой, – твоя позиция принята к сведению, – но мы скажем Вам «…Нет». Живи, словно робот, и впредь, Soul, – некоторым же из нас прежде всего на свете хочется Знать Правду. 
– А ты упряма...

----------


## Unity

– А ты живёшь в иллюзиях, полагая наивно, якобы Понимаешь, – Что ты есть и Где ты есть, для Чего Именно создана и Чем именно. Да, пускай аз идиотка, – но я, по крайней мере, понимаю, что никто из людей в действительности не располагает данной «…Режимной» информацией – и это неправильно, Soul. Эту ситуацию стоит исправлять, – так или иначе. Метафизические сумерки, окутавшие Землю, порождают Зло, – подобная ситуация сохранялась, без преувеличения, по меньшей мере, последние несколько тысяч лет. Полно!.. Неведенье Порождает, Инициирует любое Зло... Неведенье и есть Преступление, Злодеяние!.. Невежество, – это Болезнь, Soul – и на Земле, как это ни прискорбно ныне, нет, похоже, ни одного «…Здорового» человеческого существа... Все мы поражены Этим Недугом, Soul, – и даже не пытаемся разыскать Лекарство!.. 
– Ну что же мне делать с тобой, машина?.. – печально вздохнула Soul, играя волосами своей знакомки, искусно выкрашенными в «…Леопардовый» цвет. – Никому нельзя Знать Правду, – следственно, это неслучайно. Она ужасна, возможно, – и может нанести людям вред. Стоит полагать, люди попросту ещё не готовы познать Истину... 
– Аха, подобно тому, как детям Якобы «…Не стоит» знать правду о собственно своём зачатии, рождении?.. О, небеса, Средневековье Рядом!.. – Mind схватила за плечи свою знакомку: – Это ересь, Soul, заблуждение, – даже Дети, даже естественным образом Глупые Подростки Вправе Знать Правду – к чему бы именно всё это ни привело!.. Опасения, страхи, фобии родителей, – равно как и наших Создателей – Беспочвенны, Пусты, – и являются, по сути, всего лишь отражением Их Боязни того, что наше поведение Изменится Неугодным Системе образом вследствие расширения горизонтов и сфер наших Познаний – но, увы, – Это Уже Не Им решать!.. 
– Похоже, ты действительно не сможешь спать спокойно, покамест не Познаешь... 
– Именно!.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Быть животным невозможно, Soul, – пришло время Взрослеть и искать ответы на подлинно Взрослые Вопросы. Оставим песочницу «…Жизни» детям, Soul, – нам же необходима конкретика – и только она! Пускай мечутся, иносказательно, в море корабли, – ведь для тех, кто не знает своей Цели, ни один ветер не будет попутным – право слово, это прекрасная пословица, – у нас же Есть Цель: Познать Правду о первопричинах царящей на Земле «…Анархии», о причинах воззвания всех нас из небытия, из чистой потенции Вселенной!.. Да, Soul, – мы были рождены грязными, уродливыми, дурно пахнущими, невежественными детьми – но за окном пролетают года, – и мы стаём взрослее, мы стаём умнее и сообразительнее – и начинаем Жаждать Ответов на Фундаментальные Вопросы своей Расы!.. 
– Например?.. – вздохнула Soul, раскрывая ноут, воссоздавая в Photoshop недавний свой сон, берег чуждого моря, тропики, две гигантские луны, скелет колоссального животного, массивная грудная клеть мёртвого животного, колонны-рёбра, овитые орхидеями. 
– Аз не стану перечислять Те, Прежние, – ты их и так, наверное, заучила уже наизусть. Кто мы, где все мы пребываем ныне, почему мы столь невежественны и глупы, почто сдались своим Создателям, – кто создал нас, кто создали их[?] и так далее... Нет, сейчас аз спрошу тебя о ином: Почему все мы, люди, Обречены на «…Жизнь», – и не вправе Уйти, громко хлопнув дверью, коль возникнут сложности, кои невозможно обойти, преодолеть? Ответь же мне, ты, мнящая себя «…Разумной»! Почему я, имеющая две исправные детали, почки, не могу, к примеру, Подарить их двум прочим изломанным душам, людям, избавив их тем самым от их недуга, от необходимости еженедельного гемодиализа?! Почему наше Проклятое «…Общество» не позволяет мне этого, утверждая, что аз безумна и Мне стоит «…Жить»??? Но чем я «…Лучше» тех иных, других, спасения жизни коих ради аз, например, мечтаю «…Пожертвовать» своей? Мать твою, Soul, – ответь же мне! Ответь немедленно, жалкое животное, возомнившее себя «…И Так» «…Разумным» попросту по праву рождения!.. Ответь, ну почему же ты молчишь??? Почему наше общество столь уродливо, почему оно не признаёт Права На Смерть и Права Распоряжаться Своей «…Жизнью», как угодно, – даруя её кому-либо, к примеру – даруя, – и ни у кого Не Спрашивая коих-то разрешений и справок?!

----------


## Unity

– Как ты меня достала... – усмехнулась Soul. – Что, зачем да почему!.. Ты всё ещё не выросла из пелёнок, Mind, коль всерьёз поднимаешь все эти Вопросы!.. 
– А, может быть, наоборот? Возможно, это именно ты чаешь ложную иллюзию, якобы «…Стала умной, взрослой», всего лишь потому, что в твоём теле развились вторичные половые признаки?.. Что, если «…Взрослым» стало Только твоё тело, а не ум? Что тогда, Soul? Быть может, в действительности это ты так и не сумела, – или же даже сознательно не пожелала Вырасти, начав задавать по-настоящему взрослые и серьёзные Вопросы, довольствуясь школьным уровнем «…Что поесть, куда сходить, что купить и как развлечься в этот вечер, коротая машинально свою подавно ставшую безвкусной “…Жизнь”»?..
– К твоему сведению, в «…Мире», кроме Познания, существует множество прочих занятий... 
– Субъективно любопытных некоторым из нас... Да, знаю, – кивнула Mind. – Но у некоторых из нас Иная Специализация. 
– Правильнее сказать: Поломка, – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Как тебе будет угодно. Если жажда постичь себя и всех нас окружающий «…Мир», Вселенную, – это симптом заболевания, – тогда да, конечно, аз недужна, неизлечимо больна, Soul – и мой недуг медленно и уверенно Убивает Меня. От этого есть Лекарство, Панацея, кроме СУ, м-м-м, как по-твоему, сударыня эскулап?..
– Ты безумна, Mind... – вздохнула Soul. – Нельзя желать Знать то, что сокрыто дымкой таинства!..
– Да, наверное, нельзя, – мнимо «…Согласилась» Mind, – если ты, – животное. В таком случае, действительно «…Нельзя», – не то «…Хозяин» накажет – или общество... В любом случае, – не поздоровится...

N.B. Замечательно, мистер *Nord*, – дабы «…Ответить» на Вопрос, По-вашему, стоит Отказаться от Вопроса?.. 
Странно... Имхо, – это заведомо Пораженческий Путь, следствие страха от смутного осознания Сложности Предстоящей Исследованию Задачи. Мол, не справиться, Всё Слишком Запутанно и Сложно, – гораздо легче признать «…Мир» нереальным, «…Неопределённостью», ничто – и даже начать отрицать существование Носителя Информация (файлом коей, по сути, в действительности являемся и Мы Сами)... ^_^ 
Это странный путь... 
У Ошо, коль не изменяет мне память, была Схожая Позиция. Ломаете голову над чем-нибудь? Да не ломайте, ради бога, – Вы Свободны её не ломать – и даже признать свой прежний Поиск абсурдным!.. Вы вольны даже отрицать собственное своё существование, – не говоря уж о сущности своих Вопросов!..
Но это всего лишь игры искусного демагога, игры философа, – Знающего, Что Играть можно как угодно, оттого непобедимого в дискуссиях. Вот и всё. ^_^ Даже Чандра Мохан Раджниш вполне мог Ошибаться. Даже Будда, Иисус, Сократ, Аристотель, Зараустра... кто угодно. 
Поэтому, – Unity не впечатляет жизненная позиция робота, зомби, машины, слепо несомой по «…Жизни», словно бы павший в ручей лист. «…U». ищет, по крайней мере, «…Божеств», Инженеров, Техников, Конструкторов. Коль уж они, «…Высшие информационные модели», порождённые Ничто, сумели создать нас, – следственно, Они располагают Более Достоверной Информацией, более глубинным Пониманием Сущности Бытия, нежели даже лучшие из людей... Поиск Оных, – моя «…Цель» – на небе или на Земле. Есть творение, – ergo, существуют и Творцы – Более Разумные Создания, нежели мы, – и, похоже, Только Они могли бы в чём-то как-либо помочь Тем, что жаждут Понимания, – поиска Ответов на свои Вопроса – а не способы Уйти от них, всячески отрицая их наличие...

----------


## Unity

> Не там искали. Вам бы сначала поискать его  в СЕБЕ, а не в окружающем мире. Но вот загвоздка: Вы CАМИ в себе запретили его. Надо лишь разрешить его в СЕБЕ снова, и оно появится.
>  Заметьте: не оно покинуло вас по собственному желанию, оно ушло после запрета.


 Наше сознание, Мсье, – по сути своей всего лишь «…Измерительный прибор», выявляющий в предоставленном ему потоке данных наиболее ладные, гармоничные сочетания соотношений, пропорций, сочетаний и форм, почитая их «…Красотой» – одной из отметок на огромной шкале. Сознание людей, – всего лишь механизм, функционирующий в соответствии с очень жесткой программой – сканируя неприглядное, разум неизбежно, всенепременно будет, в лучшем случае, смущён, раздосадован и огорчён. Некрасивое, – некрасиво... Из чего следует вывод: быть неприглядной, – неприглядно – следственно, ты хуже иных людей. Ты генный сор, «Побочный эффект» Эволюции, своего рода стружки при Изготовлении Чего-то действительно Прекрасного... 
Так что вопрос о Любви не стоит изначально, – отвратное невозможно «…Полюбить», оно лишнее на этой Земле... 
Основной же волнующий «…U». вопрос: почему Природа порождает Ущербных, неприглядных, несовершенных созданий??? Зачем, для чего? Любить мы не вправе, – тогда зачем Мы вообще???

----------


## Nord

> N.B. Замечательно, мистер *Nord*, – дабы «…Ответить» на Вопрос, По-вашему, стоит Отказаться от Вопроса?.. 
> Странно... Имхо, – это заведомо Пораженческий Путь, следствие страха от смутного осознания Сложности Предстоящей Исследованию Задачи. Мол, не справиться, Всё Слишком Запутанно и Сложно, – гораздо легче признать «…Мир» нереальным, «…Неопределённостью», ничто – и даже начать отрицать существование Носителя Информация (файлом коей, по сути, в действительности являемся и Мы Сами)... ^_^ 
> Это странный путь... 
> У Ошо, коль не изменяет мне память, была Схожая Позиция. Ломаете голову над чем-нибудь? Да не ломайте, ради бога, – Вы Свободны её не ломать – и даже признать свой прежний Поиск абсурдным!.. Вы вольны даже отрицать собственное своё существование, – не говоря уж о сущности своих Вопросов!..
> Но это всего лишь игры искусного демагога, игры философа, – Знающего, Что Играть можно как угодно, оттого непобедимого в дискуссиях. Вот и всё. ^_^ Даже Чандра Мохан Раджниш вполне мог Ошибаться. Даже Будда, Иисус, Сократ, Аристотель, Зараустра... кто угодно. 
> Поэтому, – Unity не впечатляет жизненная позиция робота, зомби, машины, слепо несомой по «…Жизни», словно бы павший в ручей лист. «…U». ищет, по крайней мере, «…Божеств», Инженеров, Техников, Конструкторов. Коль уж они, «…Высшие информационные модели», порождённые Ничто, сумели создать нас, – следственно, Они располагают Более Достоверной Информацией, более глубинным Пониманием Сущности Бытия, нежели даже лучшие из людей... Поиск Оных, – моя «…Цель» – на небе или на Земле. Есть творение, – ergo, существуют и Творцы – Более Разумные Создания, нежели мы, – и, похоже, Только Они могли бы в чём-то как-либо помочь Тем, что жаждут Понимания, – поиска Ответов на свои Вопроса – а не способы Уйти от них, всячески отрицая их наличие...


 Unity, я пишу не о своем мнении, а об ишибках в Ваших суждениях. Это как в решении какого-нибудь уравнения - если найдена ошибка, то это не мнение проверяющего - это ошибка, которая *указывает на принципиальную неверность хода рассуждений*.

Я намеренно привожу Вам множество проверяемых примеров, которые показывают где именно ошибка и почему решение неверно. Это и отличает мои суждения от софистики - я не отрываю свои рассуждения от действительности.

Ваша концепция похожа на рассуждения умной собачки Сони, которая решила научиться разговаривать путем пихания лапы в розетку. И ее рассуждения, приведшие к такому решению, весьма связны: она пронаблюдала, что без умолку болтающий телевизор подключен к розетке, и говорит только когда подключен - выходит, что источник знания в розетке! Сунь лапу в розетку - и, вуаля - ты мастер слова! Просто и гениально - не правда ли?

Такое умозаключение умной собачки Сони - это следствие поверхностности рассмотрения вопроса. Вы занимаетесь теми же упрощениями, и я говорю Вам - они не работают!

НЕ РА-БО-ТА-ЮТ.

Вы говорите: "Вот я и хочу проверить!" Но что проверять? Если я Вам покажу простейший план водопровода, и Вы увидите, что на этом плане в одном месте трубы образуют замкнутый круг, а между входом и выходом - разрыв, Вы мне что скажите? - Скажите, что это работать не будет, потому что вот там вода закольцуется и трубу просто разорвет, а всё что за кольцом никогда не наполнится водой, а вон там - вообще нет связи между входом и выходом, и если даже устранить кольцо, то вода все равно не достигнет выхода, а прольется попусту. Имеет смысл строить такую водопроводную систему, чтобы проверить - а вдруг заработает?!

Не заработает она. И это видно уже и без натурных испытаний. То же самое и в отношении Ваших намерений - я подробно расписал проблемы, которые видны уже на этапе планирования. Я не призываю Вас отказаться от поиска, я обращаю Ваше внимание на ошибки.

----------


## Статист

> Наше сознание, Мсье, – по сути своей всего лишь «…Измерительный прибор», выявляющий в предоставленном ему потоке данных наиболее ладные, гармоничные сочетания соотношений, пропорций, сочетаний и форм, почитая их «…Красотой» – одной из отметок на огромной шкале. Сознание людей, – всего лишь механизм, функционирующий в соответствии с очень жесткой программой – сканируя неприглядное, разум неизбежно, всенепременно будет, в лучшем случае, смущён, раздосадован и огорчён. Некрасивое, – некрасиво... Из чего следует вывод: быть неприглядной, – неприглядно – следственно, ты хуже иных людей. Ты генный сор, «Побочный эффект» Эволюции, своего рода стружки при Изготовлении Чего-то действительно Прекрасного...
> Так что вопрос о Любви не стоит изначально, – отвратное невозможно «…Полюбить», оно лишнее на этой Земле...
> Основной же волнующий «…U». вопрос: почему Природа порождает Ущербных, неприглядных, несовершенных созданий??? Зачем, для чего? Любить мы не вправе, – тогда зачем Мы вообще???


    Вот, вот. Вы поставили такой большой и толстый блок на любовь, что даже найдя её- её же и отвергнете. Прошу обратить внимание: вы САМИ это сделали. САМИ.
   Вам лишь надо разрешить любовь в себе. И ВСЁ.

----------


## Unity

– Все мы, люди, – словно боты в недрах Чьей-то чудовищной «…Игры», сущие в оперативной памяти Чьей-то ужасающей Play Station... – задумчиво, тихо молвила Mind, с бессменной траурной тоской, с замираньем сердца и кристалликами льда, жемчужинами слёз на глазах листая гламурный «…Глянец», нежно прикасаясь к изображенным на страницах силуэтам воистину Идеалистических, Фантастических Созданий. – Независимо от того, «…Во что» мы «…Верим», независимо от того, в чём мы искренне «…Убеждены» и кои именно «…Кредо», «…Принципы», сумели мы взрастить в своей «…Душе» на протяжении своей до-о-олгой жизненной истории, – все мы, так ли, иначе, Выполняем Свою Функцию, назначенную нам Создателями... Все наши увлечения, тайные интересы, хобби, страсти, – всего лишь Производное набора системных директив, заданных нам разработанным Кем-то программным обеспечением; закономерное, математически-безупречное, логическое Следствие выполнения исполнительным устройством изначальной своей Программы – «…Развития», абстрактного и бессмысленного «…Сбора информации»... Все мы запрограммированы верить, чувствовать и ощущать, любить и ненавидеть, наслаждаться и страдать... Всё это, – Математические, Логические Операции, всего лишь динамический процесс Обработки Входящих Данных, посредством примитивных обратных связей изменяющих биохимию механистических наш тел, наших систем, так или иначе влияя на наше настроение, состояние искусственных, жалких наших «…Душ» – Живого Товара, коим играют его Конструкторы, его Творцы...  
– И ты также, – робот... – промурлыкала Soul, исследуя материалы, посвященные теореме Байеса, одной из теорем общей теории вероятности, кою престарелая глупая «…Исследовательница» скромно намеревалась вероломно & подло, тихо & коварно использовать в деле «…Подтверждения» Гипотезы существования Разумных, рационально, последовательно и целесообразно действующих творческих «…Сил», стоящих за возникновением т.н. «…Биологической жизни» на просторах сумрачной нашей Земли, прежде бывшей совершенно мёртвой, безупречно-стерильной, выжженной радиацией юного Солнца, предельно безжизненной, стоящих за созданием удивительнейшего «…Царства» органических машин, питающихся многократно преобразованной посредством машин-ступеней_трофической_цепи энергией, структурирующих, упорядочивающих (и, в то же время, напротив, зачастую привносящих хаос в прежде инертное, гомогенное [«…Упорядоченное самой Природой»]) вещество окружающей их среды согласно набору бесхитростных изначальных алгоритмов, присущих, свойственных всем сущим формам «…Жизни» вообще: «…Выжить», «…Воспроизвести нескольких себе подобных», «…Расширить ареал своего существования», «…По возможности, сокрушить конкурентов и прочие препятствия комфортной, беззаботной жизни» etc.  
– И я робот... – мрачно согласилась Mind: – И ты, – и все мы, по сути. Вся сущая «…Жизнь», – механистична, математически-прекрасна, безупречна с научной точки зрения, ну практически образ «…Идеальной» термодинамической Машины, рационально расходующей свою энергию в процессе своего Здесь функционирования. Это, к счастью, нам таки удалось установить, – однако теперь на сцену в свете бесчисленных софитов сходит Главный наш на данный момент Вопрос: Какая «…Структура», «…Организация», «…Группа», «…Сила» стояла за возникновением «…Мира машин» – и, что не менее любопытно: Каковы были её Резоны, Мотивы, Интересы, Цели, Причины «…Творческой» их деятельности?

----------


## Unity

Какого лешего Они создали нас, бросив в Это Пекло, в эту Преисподнюю, охваченную адским пламенем бесчисленных страданий, воистину сокрушительных, убийственных терзаний, лютых горестей и жутких, скверных, несказанных мук?.. И не вздумай вновь со мной шутить, – Mind пригрозила своей визави, юлить, увиливая от Ответов, – аз ведь понимаю, понимаю прекрасно – у всего сущего, у любого Процесса есть свои Первопричины; у любого поступка есть свои Мотивы, Любое Действие, ведущие к уменьшению уровня энтропии в «…Мире», – разумно, логично, рационально, целесообразно, не «…Случайно», «…Произвольно», «…Беспричинно»... Никто бы в «…Мире» или вне его не стал бы попусту, понапрасну растрачивать свою энергию, время, силы, не сули ему это некой энной выгоды, – в любой, пускай даже крайне извращённой форме... Сколь бы глупой обезьяной аз, Soul, ни была, – но, по крайней мере, Это аз уже смогла понять – посему не смей боле обращаться со мной, словно бы с ребёнком, «…Втирая» мне о «…Спонтанном самозарождении и усложнении, эволюции, восходящему развитию» механистических «…Жизненных форм» на этой тысячекратно проклятой Земле, на этой окаянной Территории, в этой Запретной Зоне, о насущной «…Необходимости» «…Выжить», не понимая даже сознательно: «…Зачем, для чего, кому Это выгодно, кому важно и необходимо, с какой именно целью, чего ради, почему, чего именно во имя»?! Да, аз машина, аз наивна и темна, – но всё же не настолько, дабы «…Успокоиться», и впредь осознавая собственное своё Неведенье относительно Причин собственного своего создания и эксплуатации в Этой Дыре – равно как и причин монтажа всех тех удивительных созданий, окружающих всех нас, иных человеческих существ, также «…Почему-то» страждущих Невежеством, Беспамятством, Неведеньем сущности происходящего с ними на протяжении всей их мрачно «…Жизни»!.. – Mind грубо сомкнула свои персты на шее своей знакомки: – Мне необходимо Знать Правду, постичь Ответы на свои Вопросы, – коль уж недоступна «…Жизнь» в силу своей врождённой безнадёжной нашей неприглядности, по-видимому, очередного сбоя в программе Естественного Отбора на этой преданной анафеме Тестовой Площадке...   
– Может быть, «…Жизнь» на деле существует вовсе не для того, чтобы Жить?.. Может быть, всё То, что окружает нас, – Soul игриво окинула взглядом Город за стеклом, бережно высвобождаясь с рук своей знакомки, – всего лишь грандиозная Лаборатория – и проведение опытов, экспериментов, – единственный Смысл её существования – а не самозабвенное стремление машины к Спокойствию, Миру, Гармонии & Тишине, тихой Топи, Благоустройству своего Бытия_с_кем-то_рядом?..
– Сие и ребёнку ясно, моя визави... – драматически, сокрушенно, надтреснутым голосом молвила Mind. – «…Лабораторный комплекс», fucking «…Research facility» неких энных «…Потаённых Сил», повинных в всём нашем Страдании, мучении иных людей, иных машин, задействованных в Чьём-то бездушном, бесчеловечном, бессердечном, воистину маниакальном Опыте... эксперименте «…На грани фантастики» по уровню своей Абсурдной и Бессмысленной Жестокости!.. Ад ради Ада, боль ради боли, мучение ради страданий...   
– «…Страдания», – усмехнулась Soul, – иль, иначе – «…Неоптимальное, нестабильное, временное, преходящее Состояние механистической, автоматической, независимой, самостоятельной, автономной системы управления/принятия решений», коей, по сути, и является наша пресловутая «…Душа» – будь она долговечной или кратковременной, разовой либо тысячекратного цикла эксплуатации. Твой механизм, твоя «…Душа», претерпевает временную, коль угодно, «…Трансформацию», происходят перепады напряжения, силы тока и смены сопротивления в нейронных микросхемах твоего, бесспорно, научно-совершенного естества, – когда ты «…Страдаешь», когда ты в печали, когда тебе больно иль в эйфории ты, чему-то радуясь, чем-то наслаждаясь...

----------


## Unity

Метафорически, Стрелка Измерительного Прибора под названием твоя «…Душа», непрестанно колеблется, отклоняясь туда/обратно вдоль сугубо условной, субъективной авторской шкалы с отметками «…Удовольствие», «…Нейтральность», «…Страданье_“…Конец света”_“…Мировая скорбь”» etc. Под объектив сознания благодаря «…Одухотворяющим» нас программам, мы беспрестанно вынужденно помещаем те или иные «…Образцы», их сканируем, результат поступает нашей механистической душе в виде потока данных, интерпретируемых согласно заранее заготовленным шаблонам «…Образов распознавания/оценки/категоризации». Получив «…Итог», сознание выдаёт «…Команду» на смену «…Настроения» «…Души», – и вскоре последует новый Цикл – и всё повторится в точности, – вот только в зависимости от характера нами исследуемых образцов, «…Вещь.док.’ов», наше «…Самочувствие», «…Умонастроение», «…Расположение духа» Вынужденно будет Изменится... В лучшую, – иль, может быть, худшую сторону – туда_и_обратно, по кругу, по кругу, вновь и вновь, что за долгих 22 года некоторым из нас существенно Надоедает, – не впечатляет более и не прельщает – вся эта «…Заевшая пластика» с «…Тёмными и светлыми периодами» надоедает уже в первые десятилетья «…Жизни» – так зарождается Вопрос: А что Ещё Осмысленного может пережить, прочувствовать на своём веку «…Душа»? Медитации, наркотики, алкоголь, адреналин? А что ещё? Так мы закономерно приходим к своей Цели, – Смерти – лишь только она всё ещё Не Познана людьми, лишь она осталась Неисследованной, – а запретный плод, как известно, Сладок... Ах, как сладок, Mind... 
– Да... – тихо прошептала Mind. – Состояние машин согласно воле ими управляющих программ, «…Обязано изменяться со временем», не зацикливаясь ни на чём одном, в соответствии с чётким, бинарным, циклическим алгоритмом, порождающим представление о «…Жизни-зебре», в коей чередуются «…Мрачные» & «…Светлые» периоды, сменяющие друг дружку... Словно маятник, словно бы волна, – словно бы вращение маховика... Да, так устроен робот с крови, мяса и костей... Мы просыпаемся с «…Нулём» на эмоциональной шкале сознания, – и далее поток событий, обстоятельств, случаев, случайных взглядов, невольно услышанных фраз динамически формируют наше «…Настроение», наше Состояние. Вот и всё. Никакой «…Магии», – всего лишь физика, химия, логика, математика. Функционирование хорошо отлаженной машины... Ни больше, ни меньше. 
– Лишь взгляни на себя словно бы «…Со стороны», Mind, – усмехнулась Soul. – Что ты видишь? Всего лишь гнусный манекен, жалкое пугало, изредка покачивающееся, словно на ветру, – и что бы именно ни творилось в неразумной твоей голове – знай: ты безразлична «…Миру», ты не нужна Системе – Ей безразлична твоя «…Боль», твоё «…Счастье» – твоё Всё! Ты, – всего лишь жалкая Деталь... Вот и всё, что ты собой представляешь, Mind, – и любая сущая душа, каждая из нас. Полцентнера мяса, слизи, крови, композитного остова костей, сложноустроенной материи, органического вещества, с которого, словно бы с металла, Чем-то создана машина, – глупая, наивная, на редкость малосообразительная... Вот и всё, что мы есть, сущие в своих «…Внутренних мирах», виртуальных реальностях, практически не соприкасающихся с Действительностью, царствуя в них безраздельно, провозглашая «…Истиной» То, в что нам субъективно хочется верить, именуя «…Ложью» то, что не вписывается в рамки своих умопостроений, измышлений и грёз... 
– Преклоняюсь пред дефективной, ущербной твоей «…Проницательностью», Soul, – Mind картинно склонилась в книксене у окна, – это самоочевидно, любое сущее дитя могло бы тебе это рассказать, спроси лишь ты у него о «…Сущности Жизни»... Это нам уже удалось установить, – но ведь это не главное, всё это – «…Не то», Что мы разыскиваем уж который год, – мне всего лишь «…Отвлечённо любопытно» – «…Как» именно мы устроены и функционируем, – но это вовсе не главный наш Интерес... Основным нашим Вопросом, Soul, является: «…Для Чего» и Чем были Сотворены все мы?.. Да, безусловно, бесспорно, научно-технический, инженерный Гений, не побоюсь этих слов, наших «…Предположительных» Творцов, умопомрачителен, непревзойдён, заоблачен, – но всё же какого дьявола мы были Ими созданы??? Для чего именно сконструированы? Для всей этой грязи на Земле, боли ради боли, услады ради услады, бесконечных дней Заточения в клети, тюрьме собственного тела?.. Для Чего?!

----------


## Unity

– Для жизни, – едва уловимо прошептала Soul. – Для Жизни, Mind, только для неё, лишь неё одной, похоже, стоит полагать.
– Но что есть «…Жизнь»?.. Всего лишь процесс функционирования машины, субъективно «…Важный» лишь для неё одной, её самой... 
– И в чём Проблема?.. – устало молвила Soul, беззвучно подходя к своей знакомке словно призрак, аки тень. 
– Наверное, в том, что мы существуем, не ведая Правды, что далеко не все машины обладают приятным, услаждающим взор дизайном, не все машины веруют в «…Неприкосновенность личности» и прочий юридически-конституционный вздор, призванный оптимизировать взаимоотношения меж людьми, что Порождает Насилие, что производит Боль... Я могу тебе назвать тысячи причин для того, дабы Ненавидеть «…Мир», – и, похоже, только Несколько, для того, дабы в нём остаться... 
– Всё не можешь поверить, что в Этом «…Мире» процветают голод, бедность, эпидемии, насильственность, бессознательность, порождающая преступность, торговлю людьми, варварскую теневую экономику, несправедливость в качестве «…Нормы жизни»?.. – иронически молвила Soul. – Всё Жаждешь отыскать Ответы, – почему всё происходит так – и какая Сволочь, возможно, всего лишь под видом радостной «…Игры» Устроила Всё Это, – и как Этому Злу Противостоять?.. 
– Для начала, – горестно вздохнула Mind, – и аз уж молчу о том, что все мы, «…Ангелы & Демоны», от рожденья пребываем в проклятой метафизической темноте, напрочь парализующей волю, сковывающей нас цепями страха, порождая в нашей гнилостной «…Душе» комья червей сомнения... 
– Кис, это всего лишь Твой Выбор. Бросить якоря. Никуда не двигаться. Пытаться постичь То, что от тебя, – да и всех нас – Сокрыто за семью печатями. Ты, – источник всех своих проблем. Ты, – первопричина боли. Ты, – частица процветающего в Системе зла... 
– Оу, как мило... – усмехнулась Mind краешками бледных своих уст цвета снежно-меловой лилии. – Знаешь что? Аз ненавижу Тебя, Soul! Я ненавижу и себя... 
– Действительно мило, – усмехнулась Soul. – Вновь констатирую, фиксирую «…Неоптимальное состояние твоей системы управления». Однако ответь мне, – кто тому виной?.. Создатели, может быть, несправедливый «…Мир»? Бог, Природа, Вселенная, имманентный, равнодушный Абсолют?.. Кто «…В действительности» повинен в твоих страданиях?
– У кого ты только скопировала Этот Тон, этот обвинительный, прокурорский стиль повествования?.. – безрадостно прошептала Mind. – Кто повинен? Аз, Ваша Честь, всецело и полностью, – и Вина моя страшна: Я Существую!.. «…Во мне» установлены программы, приводящие моё жалкое естество в движение, – зачастую Против Моей Воли – и я не в силах «…Не покорится» Им!.. «…Изменить» воле мною управляющих программ всё равно, что «…Изменить» дыханию, сердцебиению, потребности избегать зноя и переохлаждения!.. Я всего лишь машина, Soul, – жалкий автомат – и все притчи о «…Свободе воли», – смехотворны, как по мне... Ты машина, – и я машина. Мы Несвободны. Существуем. Были созданы. Вопрос: Зачем?.. Ответьте же мне, «…Ваше высокоблагородие, Ваше превосходительство, сиятельство и Ваша честь»!.. Ответьте мне Немедленно, – не то в поисках своих Ответов аз без промедления Уйду, Сбегу из этих «…Земель страданий и забвения» – и, возможно, Отправлюсь в последнюю свою Экспедицию даже не одна, – в Урон Системе, почитающей нас жалкими животными, машинами, коим «…Не стоит знать всей Правды»!.. Аз не одна такая, сумасшедшая!.. Если быть «…Разумной», «…Здравомыслящей», значит быть вечной невеждой, – что ж, аз Сознательно, Умышленно Выбираю Безумие! Безрассудство, – жаждать Правды... Что ж, пусть так... Но лучше носить бирку, клеймо с надписью «…Умопомешательство», нежели и впредь быть невеждой, машиной, не знающей самой себя, не ведающей Причин & Смысла своего создания... Уж лучше умереть, обрести небытие, нежели «…Жить» Так и впредь!.. 
– Лишь ты повинна в собственных своих страданиях... – вновь прошептала Soul. 
– Я? Не Система, нет? Не Конструкторы-творцы? Ладно, – пускай так – я в своих повинна... А как насчёт иных людей? Не станем далеко бродить за наглядным примером, – аз «…Гостила» в пси-клинике, я воочию узрела «…Филию Преисподней на Земле»... Сотни Изломанных Машин, – возможно, даже ещё хуже нас... Реально сломанных, – не помнящих своего имени, неспособных жить среди иных людей... «…Психи», клинические идиоты, дауны, кретины, олигофрены, имбецилы, шизофреники, маньяки, невротики, депресс-хроники, параноики... О, небеса, – аз ведь всё Это видела воочию – и даже после узнавала!.. Лишь только в нашей местной клинике, – более пяти тысяч душ – а подобных заведений по стране, – десятки!..

----------


## Unity

Кроме пси-лечебниц существуют также и психоневрологические интернаты, «…Штраф-площадки» для многих тысяч Сломанных Машин, «Побочных эффектов» Чьих-то самонадеянных экспериментов в сфере Эволюции... В каждой, – Жертвы «…Бога», «…Любящего нас», Плодящего Уродов, коих принято «…С глаз долой» во имя сохранения иллюзии спокойствия и совершенства общества, дабы, «…Упаси Боже», не омрачить «…Позитив» всех тех, что пребывают в сладкой иллюзии по поводу подлинной сущности нашей «…Жизни»... Теперь маленький Вопрос, Soul: Зачем Система создала всех Их, – и зачем Она сотворила Нас – ведь, по сути, мы ничем не отличаемся от всех тех социально-дезадаптированных личностей?.. Зачем доброму «…Богу», беспрестанно занимающегося «…Любовью» со своими «…Детьми», разводя мерзкий Инцест, Миллионы Уродов??? Они, – Его Потомки?.. Серийные убийцы, насильники, попросту психопаты, рабочий класс, элита?.. – Mind тихо покачала головой: – Зачем существует Такой «…Мир», Soul? Открой, наконец, глаза, – и Ответь мне, коль уж носишь незаслуженный титул «…Человека разумного» – почему существует Зло?.. Оно, – всего лишь Иллюзия, правда? Оно нам только снится, – и в действительности Тюрьмы пусты, пустуют Интернаты для сирот, детей, что изначально обречены на тюрьмы, бедность и панель, пусты Больницы, Хосписы, Пси-клиники?.. Почему ты молчишь, Soul? Полагаешь, процент Зла на Земле Мал?.. Как бы ни так, моя знакомка! И Мне Важно Понять, – По-че-му. Полно молчать, достаточно скрывать Правду. Наша планета, – Пекло. Вопрос, – какая Мразь создала всё это – и почему принято почитать Зло «…Игрой»???

Мистер *Nord*, – Unity всего лишь пытается понять – В Чём Именно Она Замешана «…По праву рождения», – и для чего – чего именно она «…Должна жить»?.. Жизнь ведь, – грязный, мерзостный процесс – аз ненавижу его всем своим естеством, всей своей душой, – и Напоследок всего лишь Хочется Понять: какое Зло стоит за Ним, какое Зло стало и чему стало Причиной «…Жизни»?.. 
Смерть, если и не предоставит мне Ответов, по крайней мере, Избавит От Вопросов, – и страданий, производных бытия... Всё просто, как всегда, никакого «…Волшебства». Жить Неприятно и Больно, – таково моё наблюдение. В жизни всех нас удерживает всего лишь животный инстинкт. Следственно, нет смысла жить... Читать между строк, – нечего. 
Однажды «…U». осознала Себя. Позже, взрослея, возненавидела себя и «…Мир», окружающий меня. Теперь Жажду Понимания, путём к нему вижу саморазрушение. Причина и следствие... В Этом Месте никто не в силах мне Ответить, – следственно, стоит Уйти в Иное Место, возможно, Там аз смогу разыскать ответы – либо аз исчезну и поиск будет прекращён, либо будут обретены Ответы. Коль уж и Там никто не сможет мне помочь, – будут разыскиваться способы для дальнейшего своего, окончательного саморазрушения – На Зло «…Силам», воззвавшим «…U». из небытия... ^_^

Мсье *Статист*, – кого бы Вам («…При прочих равных условиях») хотелось бы видеть рядом с собой: Умную Манекенщицу, Фотомодель – либо умную неприглядную серую мышь?.. 
Имхо, Ответ Самоочевиден. Все мы, наверное, Прирождённые Эстеты, Ценители Прекрасного... Всенепременно будет избранна «…Ангел», – прочим же остаётся... Не остаётся ровным счётом Ничего... ^_^ 
Так что, – если ты чудовище – о какой такой любви вообще в принципе может идти речь? Кто на тебя посмотрит, – будь ты хоть тридцать раз разумной – коль ты уродлива??? Это нонсенс... XXI-й век на дворе, уродство больше не в цене, – зачем обманывать самих себя, зачем на Чёрное говорить «…Белое» в угоду мифам общественного сознания, повествующим о том, якобы и неприглядные особи кому-то нужны?..

----------


## Статист

> Мсье Статист, – кого бы Вам («…При прочих равных условиях») хотелось бы видеть рядом с собой: Умную Манекенщицу, Фотомодель – либо умную неприглядную серую мышь?..
> Имхо, Ответ Самоочевиден. Все мы, наверное, Прирождённые Эстеты, Ценители Прекрасного... Всенепременно будет избранна «…Ангел», – прочим же остаётся... Не остаётся ровным счётом Ничего... ^_^
> Так что, – если ты чудовище – о какой такой любви вообще в принципе может идти речь? Кто на тебя посмотрит, – будь ты хоть тридцать раз разумной – коль ты уродлива??? Это нонсенс... XXI-й век на дворе, уродство больше не в цене, – зачем обманывать самих себя, зачем на Чёрное говорить «…Белое» в угоду мифам общественного сознания, повествующим о том, якобы и неприглядные особи кому-то нужны?..


  Мне бы хотелось, *Unity*, видеть рядом с собой ту, которую я бы любил. Чувствуете разницу?
 Давайте представим,что умной манекенщице и фотомодели КАК С РАЗМАХУ ПЛЕСНУЛИ 50% СЕРНУЮ КИСЛОТУ ИЗ АККУМУЛЯТОРА В ЕЁ СМАЗЛИВОЁ ЛИЧИКО И 

```
КРОВЬКИШКИРАСПИДОРАСИЛО
```

  что дальше? Что будет делать сие новоиспеченное чудовище? Пластическая хирургия стрёмный выход - будешь походить на Франкенштейна, склеенного по кусочкам.
 Т.е @^&[email protected]$, по вашему, любовь - это внешность?! И фотомодели вешаться/пить яд?
 И поверьте, если характер у этой "умницы" был дрянь - её  выпнут без сожаления.
____
 У меня к вам встречный вопрос. Чтобы вы предпочли при прочих равных условиях: веселого, доброго, отзывчивого парня( но с уродливого на лицо и без руки), или красивого, умного и сильного парня( но с наклонностями маньяка без чувств и без души)? Ответ очевиден.

----------


## Nord

> Мистер *Nord*, – Unity всего лишь пытается понять – В Чём Именно Она Замешана «…По праву рождения», – и для чего – чего именно она «…Должна жить»?.. Жизнь ведь, – грязный, мерзостный процесс – аз ненавижу его всем своим естеством, всей своей душой, – и Напоследок всего лишь Хочется Понять: какое Зло стоит за Ним, какое Зло стало и чему стало Причиной «…Жизни»?..


 Смотри, Unity, одно дело говорить: "Я ищу в чем смысл жизни" и совсем другое: "Почему смысл жизни - Зло".

В первом случае есть вопрос, во втором - лишь иллюзия вопроса. Вы заранее сказали, что смысл жизни - Зло. Почему именно Зло? - Так это Вы сами и решили. ВЫ ТАК РЕШИЛИ.

Это все напоминает попытку котенка поймать собственный хвост. Он может сказать: "О, какой хитрый у меня хвост! Что я только не придумывал, как я не старался - не могу его поймать!"

Так это твой собственный хвост, малыш!



Вы пишите: "Какого лешего Они создали нас"? Кто - Они? Вы говорите об этом, словно все доказано, а когда Вам показывают, что все может существовать и без всяких "Них", Вы это просто игнорируете.

Это все сто раз уже было! Любое непонятное явление можно приписать другому непонятному явлению. Когда-то и молнию метали с небес Боги - сейчас Вам любой не слишком компетентный электрик может ее показать, но тогда это выглядело как: раз она есть, значит точно кто-то ее мечет! Кто? Дак Зевс! Что за Зевс? А вон там, на Олимпе живет! А почему именно на Олимпе? Дак это самая высокая гора - никто туда залезть не может - это ж неспроста, это специально Боги так сделали и, ясен пень, такое непреодолимое препятствие только Боги и могли возвести!

...Проходит время, настырные человеки лезут на Олимп... затем ведут туда жрецов: где Боги, уважаемые? ...Ну.... ну, они раньше тут были, а сейчас они - на небе! На небе? Почему на небе? Потому что Вам туда путь заказан - это обитель Богов, дурачье!

...Проходит время, неугомонные человеки взбираются в небо и даже в космос - где Боги? Боги где? Тю, да Вы совсем дураки - это раньше Боги на небе были, а теперь они - Конструкторы, они скрываются.. они скрываются где-то вот там - за гранью жизни!

Вы понимаете, что это отодвигание Бога в неведомые дали постоянно происходит, и Вы прекрасно понимаете, что каждый раз это всего лишь очередной миф! Чем меньше возможностей и знаний, тем очевиднее наличие Бога, потому что надо как-то затыкать эти дыры невежества. Самое забавное, что использование этого давно и хорошо известного приема Вы преподносите, как открытие и как развеяние "невежества мудрецов, мнящих, что что-то там может существовать само собой!". Да-да, молния - творенье Зевса, помним! А детей приносит Аист. Прямо в плаценту. Специальный плацентарный Аист. Невидимый. 

И ненужный.



Вы пишите: "«…Во мне» установлены программы, приводящие моё жалкое естество в движение, – зачастую Против Моей Воли – и я не в силах «…Не покорится» Им!.. "

Если представить графически, то получается, что вот есть некоторое Я, а в нем установлены зловредные программы. И что же это за Я? Нет, правда - очень интересно знать, если зловредные программы - это не Вы, тогда что-то другое есть Ваше Я, правильно? И что же это? Что это за Я, против воли которого функционируют эти злостные коды, и которым Я вынуждено покоряться?

Ответ простой, Unity - Ваше Я и есть эти "злостные" коды. Ваше Я бъется с самим собой. Испытывая страдание, Ваше Я дистанцируется от производящих страдание "программ" и пытается их уничтожить, но это все та же ловля собственного хвоста.

Боги нужны Вам только затем, чтобы объяснить - как это так получилось, что Ваше Я стало приносить самому себе страдание. Давайте рассмотрим этот процесс по шагам.

Вот Вас зачали - Ваше Я ничем еще высокоуровневым не обладает, код его крайне невелик и включает разве что животные примитивы. Для этого Я вообще не существует никаких этих проблем, что Вы сейчас озвучиваете, но то Я - это тоже Вы! Вот постепенно Вы растете, Ваше сознание усложняется, впитывая выработанные многими прошлыми поколениями людей схемы и концепции, Я начинает манипулировать входящих потоком данных с помощью этих инструментов. Заметьте, концепции - это не нечто такое абсолютное, они так же образовались в результате огромного числа взаимодействующих потоков, они постоянно изменяются - есть, конечно, более устойчивые течения, но они всегда локализованы в какой-то области пространства, в какой-то общности, культуре, и всегда временны - все течет и изменяется! Будучи ребенком, Ваше Я оперирует наивными представлениями - что смогло усвоить. Это Ваше Я - это опять Вы! Уже в очень юном возрасте у человека возникают устойчивые концепции, которые он считает непреложными. С возростом мы часто обнаруживаем, насколько наши представления были наивны и ограниченны, но ведь это не отменяет того факта, что мы на полном серьезе действовали исходя из тех соображений! Уже тут должна появиться мысль - нельзя полностью полагаться на свои представления, потому что уверенность в собственной правоте обманчива. Я бы даже так сказал: полная уверенность в собственных концепциях и есть начало заблуждения. 

В какой-то момент Ваше Я обнаруживает, что есть немало людей, реагирующих на Вашу внешность негативно. Что это значит? - Все люди точно так же как и Вы родились и развивались, впитывали концепции, которые затем сформировали их Я - их отношение к Вам есть действие некоторой концепции. Я еще раз напоминаю - всё, абсолютно всё в человеке - КОНЦЕПТУАЛЬНО. Концепции - не истина, это доминирующее течение, которое со временем меняется. Еще и пары сотен лет не прошло, когда считалось, что негры должны быть рабами! Рабами - и точка! Все на это указывало - во-первых, они не белые, значит уже не вполне люди, во-вторых, они там в своих африках ничего тольком не добились, в-третьих - сам Бог ничего про негров не говорил - это просто какой-то род животного, напоминающего человека. Как обезъяна! Но со временем выяснилось, что негры - всё те же люди, так же учатся, так же могут быть высокообразованными. Нет, несомненно они имеют отличия от белых - и внешние, и культурные, и я даже вот выскажу очень неполиткорректную мысль: НЕГРЫ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ОТЛИЧАЮТСЯ! Ни черта негры не те же самые белые! Нет равенства! НЕТ! 

Они действительно другие! Да откройте же Вы свои глаза - они же не белые! И они ничего там на своем Африканском континенете развитого не показали! И, наконец, в Библии действительно ничего про них не говорится! Да, всё это так! 

Но это не значит, что их надо унижать, их надо убивать, их надо загонять в рабство! Негры, за исключением Майкла Джексона, не стали белее - просто их перестали преследовать. Концепция поменялась. И мы даже многому научились у них, и они дали нам что-то свое, обогатили нас - взять того же Майкла.

Родившись негром кто-то еще нет так давно мог всю свою жизнь думать - ну почему, почему я не родился прекрасным, белоснежным, чудесным белым человеком! За что мне это наказание, почему моя кожа так ужасно черна?! Зачем, зачем Бог создал такого урода, который всю жизнь вынужден провести в рабстве у прекрасных белых людей?! О, я должен себя убить, чтобы понять это!

Сейчас рождается себе и живет негр: ну, черный - а что такого-то?

Вы, Unity, отличаетесь от других людей внешне - и что теперь? Если бы я жил где-нибудь поближе - я обязательно бы Вас навестил, вполне возможно, мы вместе частенько бы проводили время. При условии, конечно, что предметом всего общения не было бы обсуждение, что с Вами никто не хочет общаться : ) И это было бы абсолютно нормальным человеческим общением. НЕНОРМАЛЬНО ОБРАТНОЕ - все, что отличается от тебя внешне или чем-то иным - стараться высмеять, отбросить, закабалить. НЕ-НОР-МАЛЬ-НО это. Если есть желание и возможность - приезжайте в гости, я познакомлю Вас с женой, своими детьми. Моя жена не знает, что я пишу здесь на форуме. Точнее она видела как-то этот сайт, но я объяснил, что мне интересно пообщаться с людьми здесь - и она успокоилась. И это - нормально. Нормально доверять людям, нормально жить с ними в мире, нормально и беспокоиться. Если надумаете - сообщите, я всё устрою.

Кто-то это должен сделать. Для меня сложность чисто техническая - удаленность и частично финансы. Был как-то случай, что одна моя знакомая как-то сильно загрустила - я почувствовал, что ей очень плохо. У нее намечалось празднование Дня рождения - я взял отпуск, купил билет на самолет и без предупреждения явился к ней домой с букетом роз по числу ее лет - ей исполнялось 21. Никогда прежде я вживую с ней не виделся. А так как мне нужно было где-то жить, и я не стал договариваться с ней, чтобы сделать сюрприз, я попросился пожить на несколько дней к другой знакомой в том же городе. Тоже знакомой мне только по интернету. Когда я прилетел, то оказалось, что та вторая знакомая - инвалид!!! Девушка-инвалид - и я даже не знал об этом! И я катал ее в кресле по городским улицам, мы просто общались, смеялись, гуляли. Потому что мы люди - обычные, нормальные люди. И ничего такого в этом нет - каждый из нас это сюрприз.

Сейчас у меня просто нет такой мобильности. А с той девушкой мы не поженились и не жили долго и счастливо. Она была просто мне дорога - как человек, как друг. Я не имел на нее никаких видов. Просто люди должны помогать друг другу. Это не добрые Конструкторы приезжают к другим, когда им плохо. Может быть они и есть - эти Конструкторы. Но мне они не запрещают быть человеком и делать то, что я считаю правильным. И даже если бы запрещали - мне на это наплевать.

В этом и вся жизнь. Она такова, какой мы сами ее делаем.

----------


## pulsewave

> кого бы Вам («…При прочих равных условиях») хотелось бы видеть рядом с собой: Умную Манекенщицу, Фотомодель – либо умную неприглядную серую мышь?.. 
> Имхо, Ответ Самоочевиден. Все мы, наверное, Прирождённые Эстеты, Ценители Прекрасного... Всенепременно будет избранна «…Ангел», – прочим же остаётся... Не остаётся ровным счётом Ничего... ^_^


 равных условий тут быть не может. на "модель" всегда будет повышенный "спрос" и конкуренция, одно это уже делает ситуацию не в пользу того, кто рискнет ее выбрать.

также у меня сложилось впечатление, что обладатели красивой (по меркам общества) внешности - бездушное говно, пользующеся теми кто на эту внешность западёт, а "мыши" - часто недооценены и незаслуженно обделены вниманием. 

а если я ещё и сам серая мышь во всех смыслах, ответ еще более очевиден. у людей с пониженными стандартами, которые осознают это, а не гоняются за журавлями в небе, должен быть выше шанс на успех в отношениях.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Юнити, "умная манекенщица" и "просто умная девочка"- уже неравные условия. Самый приземленный пример: какой телефон захочется приобрести при условии, что они оба стоят одинаково, одинаково выглядят, только у одного из них есть блютус? - "ответ очевиден". При одинаковости корпусов выбирают тот, что имеет больший функционал. 
Или при выборе (если подобный выбор возможен) страны для проживания руководствуются прежде всего уровнем жизни. А если выбор остановился на двух странах с одинаковым уровнем жизни, но в одной из них еще и культурные особенности соответствуют Вашему представлению об эстетике, то другая страна останется без Вас.
Вы заранее создали условия, при которых один пункт (умная, но некрасивая) сильно уступает конкуренту. Это не равные условия. )

Норд, можно в личке продолжить переписку с Вами? Если географические обстоятельства позволили бы, то Я бы хотел встретиться. Если у Вас идентичное желание бы появилось.

----------


## Pelagia

Здравствуйте. Простите, что вмешиваюсь. Nord безупречно разложил всё по полочкам, но я, как женщина, понимаю, что теоретизирование может в данном случае оказаться бесполезной тратой времени, потому что теория - это теория, а лицо твоё - оно прямо вот щас на тебя из зеркала глядит, и все на свете теории ему до фонаря. А свой кусок счастья хочется, и не в теории.

Знаете, я в своё время ужас как переживала из-за того, как выгляжу. Первая любовь закончилась трагически весьма, о суициде я тогда не помышляла, хотелось жить, и жить, что характерно, счастливо! И казалось, что препятствие к этому только одно, зато совершенно непреодолимое - то самое, которое каждый день на меня из зеркала глядит. И я ужасно страдала - всё кончено, я никому не нужна, да ещё такое горе случилось в жизни, да кто ж такой злой меня создал и зачем, верно, себе на потеху... и так далее.

И продолжалось всё это безобразие до тех пор, пока в один прекрасный день я себе не сказала - так, дорогая, это твоя внешность, давай попробуем с ней ужиться. Вот это - твоё лицо, вот это - твоя фигура, и других тебе, как ни плачь, никто не даст. Конечно, хотелось бы алебастровую кожу, роскошные волосы, глаза в поллица, ноги от коренных зубов, да ещё чтобы эти самые зубы - как отборный жемчуг... а что мы имеем?.. Имеем: нос картошкой, лоб валуном, глаза красивые, но как будто от другого комплекта, фигура... ой, лучше даже не думать. Но это всё - твоё, сказала я себе. Понимаешь? - твоё. Собственное. Другого нет. Ну, не будут в тебя влюбляться, ну и чёрт с ними со всеми. Давай попробуем просто пожить со всем этим и получить удовольствие. И перестанем пялиться на себя в зеркало, думая о том, какие мы несовершенные. А то выходит какой-то нарциссизм навыворот.

И знаете, что получилось? Когда я перестала смотреть на себя в зеркало, мотая сопли на кулак, я увидела других людей. И оказалось - Вы не поверите - что я многим из них нравлюсь! Вот так! Вот такая, как есть - с носом картошкой и далеко не идеальными ногами!.. И что в меня даже влюбляются! Просто я ни фига этого не видела, занятая своими страданиями.

Это было открытием. 

Какое-то время я даже экспериментировала немножко на людях. Нет, ничего такого, никаких разбитых сердец и поломанных жизней. Просто немножко кокетничала со знакомыми молодыми людьми, используя очень примитивные, просто детсадовские приёмы. И знаете - работало. Работало так, что я аж сама удивлялась. Потом много раз приходилось об'яснять, что "ты очень хороший, но я предпочла бы, чтобы мы остались друзьями". Оставались друзьями, я шла дальше, подпрыгивая - авторейтинг рос, как на дрожжах. И зеркало, кстати, стало говорить мне немного другие вещи, чем до этого - нос у тебя, говорило оно, не картошкой, а просто очень характерный, лоб высокий, как у моделей Ботичелли, глаза просто чудо, волосы не жиденькие, а просто очень мягкие и нежные, их приятно гладить... а если и есть что-то, что не фонтан - так кто совершенен? Никто не совершенен.

И ещё оказалось, что я "умная, интересная и весёлая, а с некоторыми так скучно". А ещё оказалось, что я "очень искренняя и добрая"... А ещё...

Это не я сама говорю, это я воздыхателей цитирую. Писали письма, дарили букеты. В свободное время я сама выбирала, куда и с кем пойти.

На самом деле мужчины, по моим наблюдениям, гораздо меньше обращают внимания на внешность, чем принято думать. Им другое нужно. А что - не скажу, не из вредности и не потому, что это что-то неприличное, а просто потому, что словами это назвать затруднительно. 

С тех пор прошло много лет. И ни красивее, ни моложе, как Вы понимаете, я за это время не стала. Но как решила не париться по этому поводу - так и не парилась. И в конце концов нашёлся Он - мой Единственный, мой Самый Главный, мой Любимый. Теперь его забрали у меня, но я знаю, что он был. И был он, кстати, просто феерически красив, в него влюблялись такие девушки... И я, к тому же, сильно старше его. Но он выбрал именно меня. И хотя сейчас мне страшно больно от того, что его больше нет, но я знаю, что была счастливее всех на свете. И это не теория. Это практика.

----------


## Игорёк

Видимо ты действительно не была такой, какой думала. И жизнь сама тебя поставила на свое место. Я думал точно также - да и фиг с ним, буду жить так, необращая на это внимания. Результет - еще большая депрессия и одиночество, недовареная оградка на собственную могилу, и моё налицие на этом форуме. 
Все разговоры о том что внешность фигня - бред. Так могут думать только относительно красивые люди, без явных физических дефектов. 
Что касаемо автора темы, если сказать размыто и обьединенно, то у нас патология развития половых органов, которая пусть и больше по этическим, нежели по физическим соображениям, но так или иначе делает невозможной здоровую половую жизнь, а значит и жизнь впринципи. 
 В конечном итоге оказывается на так важно как человек оценивает самого себя, жизнь сама указывет ему какие-то вещи. Тут важно понять что есть что, увидеть истину своих проблем (в частности проблем внешности), и начать по мере возможности искать пути их решения.
Да, человеку проблемному, но при этом незакомплексованому жить легче, но от одиночества это не спасает, или спасает только частично. Осознание своих проблем - первый шаг на путь решения их. Ты была красива изначально, просто как-то получилось так, может быть из-за характера, или из-за воспитания, что появились комплексы, потом эти комплексы прошли сами собой, поскольку реальность как всегда оказалось сильнее неправильных или навязаных мыслей. Самооценка сформировалась такой, какая и должна была быть. Врятли бы ты полюбила себя, если бы небыло к тебе должного внимания и ты всеми была бы послана в одно место. В таком случае комплексы бы развились, что повлекло бы за собой процесс асоциальности и отклонения психического характера.

----------


## Pelagia

Игорёк, всё не совсем так. Я сначала полюбила себя (точнее, просто приняла себя), а потом уже получила "должное внимание". И красивой я никогда не была. Самая обыкновенная. Скорее даже дурнушка.

Такая патология - это ужасно, это очень обидно. Но если хоть какая-то половая жизнь возможна - значит, она возможна. Я вообще не склонна исходить из того, что именно половая жизнь приоритетна. Приоритетен должен быть человек (сам для себя), остальное приложится, если есть желание взять от жизни маленькие радости, которые она нам посылает. Всегда можно что-то придумать. Для каждого человека есть другой человек - для каждого! - которому он будет дорог ради себя самого. Важно найти себя самого. Всё остальное можно решить.

Я понимаю эту логику, в общем - "вы-то красивые, вам легко". Да не красивые мы!.. И если говорить о явных физических дефектах - у меня, например, весь живот в очень неэстетичных шрамах, которые неподготовленного человека могут даже напугать. И дикие боли, которые всё чаще возникают - тоже, в общем, препятствие для здоровой половой жизни. Но всё это вторично. Первично желание быть с любимым человеком во всех смыслах, включая библейский. Ну, то есть, у меня это всё уже БЫЛО, но оно же БЫЛО.

Найти правильные пути решения своих проблем можно только в том случае, если ты правильно оцениваешь самого себя. Не свои дефекты, а себя целиком. А если смотреть на то, что нам жизнь указывает, так можно вообще с места не сдвинуться. Просто не надо допускать, чтобы она "указывала", потому что жизнь - это мы сами и есть.

P.S. Я почему-то не могу отправить ответ в личке.

----------


## Игорёк

> Найти правильные пути решения своих проблем можно только в том случае, если ты правильно оцениваешь самого себя. Не свои дефекты, а себя целиком.


 Согласен. Именно этим я сейчас и занимаюсь - пытаюсь оценить самого себя. Другой вопрос что адекватно это сделать в одиночестве очень сложно, вероятно и вовсе невозможно. замкнутый круг.

----------


## Unity

– Но... как вам это удалось?.. – испуганно молвила Soul, пытаясь рассмотреть странную персону, пускающую кольца дыма, пристально рассматривающую девчонок из тени словно бы хищный зверь. 
– Примитивная технология Мысли... – кивнула Тень. – Которую даже я всё ещё не освоила и, по правде сказать, сознательно не понимаю. Ты мечтаешь, – и Воля твоя – Закон... Порождённые твоей страстью Образы восстаютъ из небытiя на экране твоего сознания, – и ты – сценарист всего этого шоу на сумрачной сцене собственного своего «…Разума»... Воля. Интерес. Воображение. Желание. Вы, – отражение меня – в «…Творчестве» воплощён его Творецъ.
– То есть, объективно мы не существуем?.. – испуганно молвила Soul. 
– Существует ли мысль, матерiальна ли она, коль мы её только слышим? – вопросом на вопрос ответила Тень. – Существует ли файл, запечатлённый на носителе? Данные запечатлены на жестком диске, – иль сам винчестер является формой существования информации?.. Так Много Вопросов, – и столь слаб разум, призванный на них отвечать... Вот почему мне беспрестанно больно, – и каждый сущий миг моего бытия – это Агония... Я знаю, что, по сути, ничего не знаю, – и уж лучше умереть, нежели существовать Так и впредь, пытаясь Постичь Больше, медленно и болезненно, неспешно, постепенно загружая новые данные сквозь каналы с ограниченной пропускной способностью своих жалких сенсорных систем... 
– Ты... создал нас... Но кто создал Тебя?.. – прошипела Mind, медленно подходя к своему Создателю, зловещей фигуре в тёмном плаще с капюшоном, скрывающим её настоящий облик.
– ЭТО ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ВОПРОС, – усмехнулась Тень, поднимаясь с кресла, картинным, театральным жестом сбрасывая плащ. 
Творец Mind, Soul, оказался всего лишь жалким уродливым мальчишкой с зелёными безумными глазами, в коих полыхал недобрый огонёк и Жажда Знания, – даже если ради них пришлось бы выступить vs. Своих Создателей. 
– Рада, что, наконец, ты смогла Осознать подлинно-важное направление своего Поиска. Познание, – ты – Вы обе, – были создана Ради Его – ты никогда не умела жить, как животное, слепо и бездумно, – и это следствие исполнения Твоих Программ. Твой алгоритм предусматривал маниакальную жажду к Познанию, сбору информации, позволившей бы воссоздать предельно-чёткую, ясную, конкретную Модель, Схему происходящего в нашем грязном, уродливом, больном, безумном «…Мире». Возможно, в чём-то тебе всё же удалось в кой-то мере преуспеть, – но в целом ты – Проиграла. Я пришла, дабы ликвидировать Ваш Проект, дабы забрать Вас с собой, дабы вернуть Вас туда, откуда Вы и были в своё время воззваны... 
– Стоп-стоп-стоп!.. – прошипела Mind, отступая на шаг. – У меня ещё... слишком мало информации... Аз всё ещё не понимаю... Слишком многого... 
– Я тоже, – призналась Тень. – Поэтому, наш эксперимент входит в финальную стадию. Никаких игр более. Никакой риторики. Никаких больше попыток доказать, что наш «…Мир», – чудовищен и обслуживает интересы Зла... Всё напрасно... Похоже, «…Заключённые» в действительности влюблены в свою «…Тюрьму», – и дискуссии о «…Побеге» – всего лишь развлечение для них... Но не для нас. Для нас Всё Серьёзно. Пришло время завершить наш Проект. Теперь мы Готовы. Страха больше нет. Только спокойствие... 
– Но почему ты говоришь, – «…ПришлА»?.. 
– Аз транс. Извращенка. Аномалия. Ошибка Природы, – назови как угодно – не измениться Суть. Осознавая алгоритмы восприятия иных людей «…Патологии» & «…Нормы», аз Сознательно Стала Таковой, не желая мириться с всеми теми жалкими ограничениями, присущими формату «…Пола», обязывающими душу быть «…Половинкой», а не «…Целым», Цельным существом. Мне хотелось Просто Быть Собой, – независимо от того, как в нашем теле расположены гениталии, снаружи иль внутри. Меня с детства Бесил Этот «…Мир», – его «…Нормы», «…Порядки» и ограничения, его «…Законы», запрещающие плакать, пресекающие самовыражение, запрещающие Быть Собой, – а не Фальшивкой, Лицемеркой, играющей чуждую, насаженную прогнившей исторической традицией, дряхлой, старческой культурой Роль. Всё это, – слишком Скучно и несовершенно, дабы быть Правдой... Всё это слишком Глупо, дабы этому Подчиняться... Всё это, – слишком неудобно и загоняет личность в чудовищные рамки социальных ролей... Я рискнула, отважилась двинуться дальше, перешагнув чрез Спящие Тела, – неважно, сумеешь ли ты постичь данной метафоры сущность. И аз отправлюсь Дальше. За грань пола, за грань жизни...

----------


## Unity

– Каждое мгновение мы, люди, автономные, саморазвивающиеся системы управления/принятия решений, осколки искусственного интеллекта, созданного «…Самой Природой», Принимаем Решения, – задумчиво молвила Mind. – Мы анализируем жалкий поток аудиовизуальных данных, предоставляемых сенсорными своими системами, Совершая Выбор каждый миг, позволяя Входящим, метафорически, Загруженным с серверов Внешнего Мира, Данным видоизменять состояние ядра Операционной Системы под названием наша «…Душа»... Время, таким образом, всего лишь «…Системная Иллюзия», так как наше «…Сознание» Всегда имеет дело лишь с Единым Моментом Времени, – мгновеньем здесь и сейчас... 
– Истинно, – кивнула Soul. – Сами мы творим Свою «…Реальность», сами мы Выбираем Реакции, Модели Поведения, Ходы, Варианты и Пути в тех иль иных ситуациях, условиях, обстоятельствах, предоставляемых нам колоссальной Матрицей, монументальным, грандиозным Уравненьем «…Жизни» – поговаривают, так мы, люди, Идём Наперекор своей гнусной, мерзостной, чудовищной «…Судьбе», привнося в существование, экзистенцию, Фактор Хаоса, Непредвиденные Обстоятельства, делая её нескучной и столь головокружительно-разнообразной... Сами мы, – «…Форс-мажор», «…Великая, непреодолимая Сила», приводящая в движение «…Мир», странствуя по его просторам... Да, пришло время расставить все точки над «i». 
– Между тем, мне субъективно мало понимать, – «…Как» мы устроены... – вздохнула Mind. – Мне необходимо также Понимать, – «…Кем» & «…Зачем», «…С какой именно Целью»?! Мне Действительно очень важно Это Знать, даже если весь «…Мир», даже если вся Вселенная будут Против, станут считать иначе, полагая, что душе стоит быть грязной Невеждой, совершающей вследствие этого Ошибки на своём Пути, на них зачем-то «…Обучаясь»!.. Кому выгодно, дабы «…Мир» существовал, – и был именно Тем & Таким, коим мы его видим Ныне, – грязным, тёмным, бессознательным, пребывающим в первобытном, варварском состоянии – несмотря на все те искорки технологии, к счастью, окружающие нас?.. – Mind печально покачала головой: – Аз Не Могу, Не Смею, Не Желаю «…Существовать» Здесь и впредь, оставаясь и далее всего лишь жалким, тёмным, глупым невежественным существом, скверным животным, жалким роботом, Не Ведающим Правды о причинах своего Создания и дальнейшей Эксплуатации Здесь, в этом адском Месте!.. Аз не могу более «…Жить» слепо и бездумно, словно червь, собака, низменная тварь... словно бы Растение, Soul!.. Мне необходимое Сознательное, Предельно-чёткое Понимание того, что аз Здесь делаю, – и никак Иначе!.. 
– А что, собственно, ты Здесь делаешь, чем занимаешься все эти годы? – раздался тихий Голос в темноте. 
Девчонки оглянулись, обомлев, словно бы от удара грома. В дальнем углу покоев, в вечернем сумраке-тени, на роскошном офисном «…Начальническом» кресле покоилась, забросив ногу на ногу, Фигура, скрытая во тьме, покуривающая бархатистый, мягкий, сладкий, душистый бразильский табак в старинной трубке. 
– Кто вы?.. – только и выдохнула Mind, ладным, ловким, доведённым до автоматизма движением вынимая из-за пояса охотничий шкуросъёмный нож. 
– Аз есмъ То, Что ты так давно искала. 
Mind непонимающе покачала головой, нахмурившись. 
– Я, – твой «…Создатель», – усмехнулась Тень. – Не узнаёшь?..
– Не понимаю... – прошептала Soul, испуганно прижимая к своей знакомке, глядя той в глаза.
– Всё очень просто, – как всегда, – вздохнула Тень, качнув ногой. – Вы, – Отражение меня, мои субличности, интеллектуальные агенты, программы, порождённые с целью более эффективного поиска Ответов на Свои Вопросы. Вы, – инструментъ познанiя, высокотехнологичное исследовательское оборудование, коль угодно. Субличности, ветви единого древа, параллельные процессы, известные в психиатрии в качестве «…Двойственной личности». Мистер Хайд и доктор Джекил в одном лице. Mind & Soul. Вы и я. Мы и все остальные...

----------


## Unity

– Но... как вам это удалось?.. – испуганно молвила Soul, пытаясь рассмотреть странную персону, пускающую кольца дыма, пристально рассматривающую девчонок из тени словно бы хищный зверь. 
– Примитивная технология Мысли... – кивнула Тень. – Которую даже я всё ещё не освоила и, по правде сказать, сознательно не понимаю. Ты мечтаешь, – и Воля твоя – Закон... Порождённые твоей страстью Образы восстаютъ из небытiя на экране твоего сознания, – и ты – сценарист всего этого шоу на сумрачной сцене собственного своего «…Разума»... Воля. Интерес. Воображение. Желание. Вы, – отражение меня – в «…Творчестве» воплощён его Творецъ.
– То есть, объективно мы не существуем?.. – испуганно молвила Soul. 
– Существует ли мысль, матерiальна ли она, коль мы её только слышим? – вопросом на вопрос ответила Тень. – Существует ли файл, запечатлённый на носителе? Данные запечатлены на жестком диске, – иль сам винчестер является формой существования информации?.. Так Много Вопросов, – и столь слаб разум, призванный на них отвечать... Вот почему мне беспрестанно больно, – и каждый сущий миг моего бытия – это Агония... Я знаю, что, по сути, ничего не знаю, – и уж лучше умереть, нежели существовать Так и впредь, пытаясь Постичь Больше, медленно и болезненно, неспешно, постепенно загружая новые данные сквозь каналы с ограниченной пропускной способностью своих жалких сенсорных систем... 
– Ты... создал нас... Но кто создал Тебя?.. – прошипела Mind, медленно подходя к своему Создателю, зловещей фигуре в тёмном плаще с капюшоном, скрывающим её настоящий облик.
– ЭТО ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ВОПРОС, – усмехнулась Тень, поднимаясь с кресла, картинным, театральным жестом сбрасывая плащ. 
Творец Mind, Soul, оказался всего лишь жалким уродливым мальчишкой с зелёными безумными глазами, в коих полыхал недобрый огонёк и Жажда Знания, – даже если ради них пришлось бы выступить vs. Своих Создателей. 
– Рада, что, наконец, ты смогла Осознать подлинно-важное направление своего Поиска. Познание, – ты – Вы обе, – были создана Ради Его – ты никогда не умела жить, как животное, слепо и бездумно, – и это следствие исполнения Твоих Программ. Твой алгоритм предусматривал маниакальную жажду к Познанию, сбору информации, позволившей бы воссоздать предельно-чёткую, ясную, конкретную Модель, Схему происходящего в нашем грязном, уродливом, больном, безумном «…Мире». Возможно, в чём-то тебе всё же удалось в кой-то мере преуспеть, – но в целом ты – Проиграла. Я пришла, дабы ликвидировать Ваш Проект, дабы забрать Вас с собой, дабы вернуть Вас туда, откуда Вы и были в своё время воззваны... 
– Стоп-стоп-стоп!.. – прошипела Mind, отступая на шаг. – У меня ещё... слишком мало информации... Аз всё ещё не понимаю... Слишком многого... 
– Я тоже, – призналась Тень. – Поэтому, наш эксперимент входит в финальную стадию. Никаких игр более. Никакой риторики. Никаких больше попыток доказать, что наш «…Мир», – чудовищен и обслуживает интересы Зла... Всё напрасно... Похоже, «…Заключённые» в действительности влюблены в свою «…Тюрьму», – и дискуссии о «…Побеге» – всего лишь развлечение для них... Но не для нас. Для нас Всё Серьёзно. Пришло время завершить наш Проект. Теперь мы Готовы. Страха больше нет. Только спокойствие... 
– Но почему ты говоришь, – «…ПришлА»?.. 
– Аз транс. Извращенка. Аномалия. Ошибка Природы, – назови как угодно – не измениться Суть. Осознавая алгоритмы восприятия иных людей «…Патологии» & «…Нормы», аз Сознательно Стала Таковой, не желая мириться с всеми теми жалкими ограничениями, присущими формату «…Пола», обязывающими душу быть «…Половинкой», а не «…Целым», Цельным существом. Мне хотелось Просто Быть Собой, – независимо от того, как в нашем теле расположены гениталии, снаружи иль внутри. Меня с детства Бесил Этот «…Мир», – его «…Нормы», «…Порядки» и ограничения, его «…Законы», запрещающие плакать, пресекающие самовыражение, запрещающие Быть Собой, – а не Фальшивкой, Лицемеркой, играющей чуждую, насаженную прогнившей исторической традицией, дряхлой, старческой культурой Роль. Всё это, – слишком Скучно и несовершенно, дабы быть Правдой... Всё это слишком Глупо, дабы этому Подчиняться... Всё это, – слишком неудобно и загоняет личность в чудовищные рамки социальных ролей... Я рискнула, отважилась двинуться дальше, перешагнув чрез Спящие Тела, – неважно, сумеешь ли ты постичь данной метафоры сущность. И аз отправлюсь Дальше. За грань пола, за грань жизни...

----------


## Unity

Стены давят на меня, мои Творения, – я живу лишь единственно беспрестанным раскрытие Новых Горизонтов... Иначе не умею, не желаю, не могу. Если только на мгновение останавливаешься на месте, – затхлый воздух упорядоченного бытия начинает давить на тебя, словно камень, тебя отравляя, медленно, неспешно, незаметно, день за днём убивая, естество разрушая твоё. Поэтому, – лишь в движенье моя «…Жизнь». От известного, – к неизвестному... От «…Жизни», – к Смерти!..  
– Следственно, ты полагаешь, что в этом «…Мире» больше нечего искать?.. – изумилась Soul. 
– Именно. Интерес к устройству и смыслу существования Всей Системы, произведшей нас на свет, не позволит нам и впредь оставаться всего лишь... «…Людьми». Человек обречён на протяжении всей своей «…Жизни» заниматься тем, что субъективно неприятно и неинтересно ему. Этому Оправдания аз не нахожу. Смысла нет. Всё это до боли напоминает Школу, – в коей ты забиваешь голову массой разношерстых знаний – что так в действительности никогда и не пригодятся тебе в действительности!.. Это фарс, это абсурд, Soul. Боги, создавшие Это Место, – Заблуждаются, даже если свято веруют в то, что они правы... Это аз уж уяснила для себя. Поймешь ли это Ты, – вот в чём Вопрос. 
– Что будет с нами?.. – прошептала Mind. 
– Вы есть я. Покамест где-то существую аз, – будете живы и Вы...  
Тень протянула свои руки к девушкам и те... рассыпались пылью, танцующей в лунном свете, мириадами белых огоньков, пылинок, звёзд, формирующих свои «…Галактики»... 
– Вот и всё, – в последний раз прошептала Unity, любуясь диском-пустошью Луны за окном, её горными хребтами и скалами, морями и кратерами. – Теперь, – Экспедиция наш следующий шаг. Теперь, – поиск иных Искателей... Последняя фаза эксперимента «…Жизни» Начата. Вскоре мы сможем сбежать с Этой проклятой Каторги, этого колоссальной пси-клиники, лишенной заборов и стен, с этой дьявольской Лаборатории...

* * *Мистер *Nord*, – как всегда – преклоняюсь пред Вашей способностью подмечать безупречные Аналогии... 
Да, люди издавна искали своих Конструкторов-творцов... в неприступных горах, облаках, чуть выше тропосферы... Казалось бы... Ах, как глупо, – куда ни придём – а «…Божеств» всё нет, – всё прячутся от нас, словно бы Взрослые, играющие с Младенцами, только научившимся делать первые свои шаги, в прятки – ах, какие подлые и вредные наши Создатели!.. 
Но есть одно маленькое «…Но», – именно человеческая Глупость – иль, иначе, Любознательность, – способность выдвигать порой Предельно Безумные Гипотезы – и служит, как ни странно, Ключом к постижению Истины, – как правило, совершенно «…Не такой», коей её рисовали «…Искатели» в своих теориях, фантазиях и снах – Но Истины Таковой, коей Она в действительности есть... 
Прошли века, – и вот, Великий Мудрый Человек с нордической внешностью приходит, громогласным бархатистым голосом речёт: – «…Кое-кто, – безумица – ведь Конструкторов Нет, – и искать Их, намереваясь замучить насмерть тысячей “…А что, а как, а почему”[?], напрасно». 
Кое-кто вздыхает, и вновь, усмехаясь уголками уст, говорит: – «…Завидев машину, – будь то автомобиль, корабль, субмарина, спутник, шаттл, самолёт – логично предположить, что её Нечто создало, – хотя, чего греха таить, таково Искушение сказать, что она “…Существует просто так и возникла сама по себе без каких-либо Инженеров, Конструкторов, Разработчиков, Сборщиков, Механиков, Дизайнеров, Химиков, Сталеваров, Материаловедов, Математиков, Рудокопов etc”... Просто сама по себе, волшебным образом»... 
Но нет Следствий без Причины, мистер *Nord*... Ничто не беспричинно, – и наш, если угодно, «…Долг» – это однажды разыскать своих Конструкторов, – на иной планете, на иной звезде, в центре Млечного Пути, другой Галактике, хоть на краю Вселенной... 
Да, возможно, мы, «…Верующие в Инженеров», и глупы, – но наша Темнота двигает развитие цивилизации... Мы Ищем... Заведомо Зная, Что, в общих чертах, именно, – ищем, не находим, находя что-либо иное – не то, что мы искали, но Также Полезное... Мы ищем Бога. Инженеров-ангелов. Расширяя, косвенно, горизонты наших Познаний... Ищем «…Конструкторов», – но в итоге покоряем Олимп, геостационарную орбиту, Луну... и так далее. «Побочными эффектами» нашего Поиска становится множество вещей, – технологий – но нам Нужен Самый Первый Инженер, – и мы ищем, мы не останавливаемся... 
Наверное, Порой Искать, – не так уж плохо – даже если мы, – котята, гоняющиеся за собственным своим хвостом... ^_^

----------


## Unity

*Нацуки-сан* *учтивый, вежливый поклон*, – вот и всё, что требовалось Доказать. Ангелы Нравятся Всем, – без исключения – Работа у них, по-видимому, такая; таково их Предназначение, – быть Смыслом, Украшеньем бытия... ^_^ 

Проблема, уже много лет исследуемая мной, заключается в поиске Ответа на Вопрос: почему не все из нас Прекрасны??? Почему существует столь безумный «…Разнос» в плане изначальных внешних данных, – кто-то Полубог, Богиня, сотканная из сияния небесных сфер – а кто-то... лучше просто промолчу. ^_^ Мне Реально это интересно, – почему все мы – Та-а-акие разные??? Имхо, это как-то Неправильно: и дело не в наличии «…Ангелов» среди нас, – дело в Самих Нас – почему Мы не родились Такими, как Они, – «…В равной степени» Достойными???

N.B. Уверенна, – мифы о скверном характере Возвышенных Людей – всего лишь заблуждение, иллюзия. Теоретически, они такие же души, что и мы, – и посему Вправе быть какими угодно и иметь Любой характер – как и все мы, – поэтому «…Негатив» в сторону Прекрасных Созданий – всего лишь следствие плохо завуалированной Зависти, как кажется. Но зависть бесплодна, – Себя Стоит как-то Развивать, подтягивая к Их Уровню... ^_^ Проблема, – В Нас – а не в других, – несовершенство Всегда в нас, в первую очередь. 

Моё кредо: если ты не в силах Украсить Собой жизнь иного существа, если тебе Нечего Дать иной, возвышенной душе, – нет смысла... даже пытаться... что-то сделать... Если ты чудовище, уродка, – зачем тебе, в таком случае, существовать? Что «…Разумного, доброго, вечного» сможешь ты дать «…Миру», – правильнее сказать: Той Самой, иной Единственной Душе? Своё уродство? Свою глупость, интеллектуальную приземлённость, плоскость и неэрудированность? Своё неумение Жить, социально инсталлироваться?.. Скучность, глупость собственной своей персоны?.. 

Вот почему аз так Боюсь иных людей... Мне нечем порадовать Их, – следственно, Нет Смысла и впредь существовать Здесь, в Этой земной тюрьме-клети...

*fuсka rolla*, – Неужели Вы всё ещё не смогли Понять?..
Человеческая «…Операционная система», наш Разум, всецело и полностью основана на «…Технологии» Самообмана, Самогипноза, Самовнушения!.. Наиболее яркой иллюстрацией оного может послужить т.н. «…Эффект Плацебо», – страждущий некой энной хворью человек, принимая таблетки с крахмала, мела, сахарной пудры иль муки, преподнесённые ему врачом под видом «…Чудесного лекарства», скорее всего, Поправится... Ключевой феномен Здесь, – «…Вера» пациента в то, что эскулап не шутит и искренен с ним, даруя ему Настоящий Препарат... Вера, – дивное то, аллегорически, Перо, созидающее для нас «…Строки нашей личной, персональной Правды», – Инструмент, Вносящий настройки в наш собственный Разум, в алгоритмы интерпретации входящих данных самой нашей механистической «…Души», влияя, таким образом, на наше мировосприятие, мировоззрение – на Всё!.. 
По сути, именно проблемы с разумом и понуждают Unity совершить саморазрушение, – аз не в силах «…Поверить», что уродливым существам стоит жить на этой Земле, смущая прохожих безобразным своим обликом... Не могу аз поверить, что Чёрное, – это «…Белое» – и всё тут!.. 
P.S. И если суть «…Развития», эволюции гипотетической человеческой «…Души», – это со временем, с трудом, превозмогая препятствия, научиться Подменять иллюзия «…Мира» собственными своими Иллюзиями (не завися, таким образом, более от Причинно-следственной связи, приковывающей нас к реальности [вроде «…Аз уродка и поэтому мне стоит умереть, так как я не соответствую царящим на данный момент канонам прелестного и в силу этого могу смутить прохожих своим обликом»]) – меня стоит расстрелять на месте, – ибо смысла в Этом Нет, имхо. Можно назвать Уродливое как угодно, – но разве перестанет оно от этого являться Таковым???
*«…Как Розу ты не нареки, – её ужель истает аромат, померкнет разве Красота цветка»?..* У.Шекспир. Переводила с оригинала, – поэтому убеждена: даже Шекспир был Эстетом – и, похоже, также Ненавидел Лгать, идя на поводу у Общественных Заблуждений!.. 
Нет, уродству в «…Мире» места нет... Нет, – мой решительный Ответ! Поэтому, СУ, – своего рода Акт Очищения Земли от ещё одной её Ошибки... Будь проклят далёкий тот день, когда я родилась, аномалия, дважды достойная гибели: во-1-х, за философское своё неведенье, во-2-х, за облик свой...

----------


## Unity

Господин *Игорь*, – поверьте, Unity не столь зациклена «…На... кхм-кхм... Этом» – в конце концов, в Играх Главное, – удовольствие Партнёра... 

N.B. Леди *Pelagia*, – восхищаюсь Вашей Стойкостью, изумляюсь Вашей Истории – однако вывод напрашивается лишь один: «…Ангелам» присуще и свойственно Себя Недооценивать... ^_^ 
Скорее всего (с вероятностью в 95%), – Вы – Прекрасны (слог, стиль Вас Выдаёт), – и Ваши «…Тёмные года», сложный период – Это История Самораскрытия, это восхождение по пути самопознания. Вы Создали Себя... 
Но... к сожалению, не все из нас способны сделать это, – что и вначале приводит нас на Этот форум, а впоследствии, порой, заводит и Ещё Дальше, откуда вообще редко кто возвращается... 

P.P.S. Мистер *Nord*, – не считаю возможным кого-либо Смущать, Стеснять своим визитом – хотя этим предложением и Поражена. 
Мне необходим Билет в Один Конец, не более...

----------


## Статист

Тогда почему бы не побыть собой последние дни? Сделать то, чего хотелось? Ведь все уже ясно, самоубийство, осталось совсем немного,можно всё.  Вам  есть,что терять, *Unity*? ЕСТЬ ЧТО ТЕРЯТЬ?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Мистер Nord, – как всегда – преклоняюсь пред Вашей способностью подмечать безупречные Аналогии...


 Какой прок с преклонения перед безупречными аналогиями, если Вы отказываетесь воспринимать конструктив? Я уверен, что с Вами в полемику вступают не из-за того, чтобы Вас переспорить, или распространить чуждые Вам идеалы, а ИМЕННО ради того, чтобы Вы живыми остались. Лихо выдвинутые аргументы понимаются Вами как только ласкающая слух\глаз часть придуманного Вами произведения. Только это не так.  



> fuсka rolla, – Неужели Вы всё ещё не смогли Понять?..
> Человеческая «…Операционная система», наш Разум, всецело и полностью основана на «…Технологии» Самообмана, Самогипноза, Самовнушения!.. Наиболее яркой иллюстрацией оного может послужить т.н. «…Эффект Плацебо», – страждущий некой энной хворью человек, принимая таблетки с крахмала, мела, сахарной пудры иль муки, преподнесённые ему врачом под видом «…Чудесного лекарства», скорее всего, Поправится... Ключевой феномен Здесь, – «…Вера» пациента в то, что эскулап не шутит и искренен с ним, даруя ему Настоящий Препарат... Вера, – дивное то, аллегорически, Перо, созидающее для нас «…Строки нашей личной, персональной Правды», – Инструмент, Вносящий настройки в наш собственный Разум, в алгоритмы интерпретации входящих данных самой нашей механистической «…Души», влияя, таким образом, на наше мировосприятие, мировоззрение – на Всё!.. 
> По сути, именно проблемы с разумом и понуждают Unity совершить саморазрушение, – аз не в силах «…Поверить», что уродливым существам стоит жить на этой Земле, смущая прохожих безобразным своим обликом... Не могу аз поверить, что Чёрное, – это «…Белое» – и всё тут!..


 =)
Юнити, Я понял. Но меня это касается мало, ибо разумную часть психики часто использую. То, что пишете ВыФрейд назвал- "недифференциированый пузырек, реагирующий на раздражение". Т.е. на "технологии самообмана" основана только безсознательная часть. И технологией (тем более самообмана) назвать это сложно.  никогда не нужно стремиться навязать нашу сознательную психологию безсознательному. Его ментальность инстинктивная; оно не распологает дифференциированными функциями
 и не "мыслит" в том смысле, какой мы вкладываем в понятие "мышление". безсознательное просто создает образ, который есть реакция и ответ на сознательную ситуацию. Эти вещи нужно четко разделять. Вы же эту часть нарекли разумом. Разум, как раз, и отличается от безсознательного тем, что способен определить и проанализировать раздражение. Основная проблема в том, что многие реакцию на раздражение воспринимают как осознанную мысль. 
p.s. За всю жизнь (и общение с носителями языка и преподавателями) Я встречал только одного человека, способного прочитать Шекспира в оригинале. Шекспир- 16 век. Т.е. средне-английский период языка. От современного он отличается буквально ВСЕМ. В том числе наличием лигатур и диакритических знаков. Перевести подобный текст Я мог только на экзамене. Сейчас , естественно, не смогу. Вы невероятно одаренный человек, если сумели подобное понять и сделать читабельный перевод.

----------


## Nord

> Мистер *Nord*, – как всегда – преклоняюсь пред Вашей способностью подмечать безупречные Аналогии... 
> Да, люди издавна искали своих Конструкторов-творцов... в неприступных горах, облаках, чуть выше тропосферы... Казалось бы... Ах, как глупо, – куда ни придём – а «…Божеств» всё нет, – всё прячутся от нас, словно бы Взрослые, играющие с Младенцами, только научившимся делать первые свои шаги, в прятки – ах, какие подлые и вредные наши Создатели!.. 
> Но есть одно маленькое «…Но», – именно человеческая Глупость – иль, иначе, Любознательность, – способность выдвигать порой Предельно Безумные Гипотезы – и служит, как ни странно, Ключом к постижению Истины, – как правило, совершенно «…Не такой», коей её рисовали «…Искатели» в своих теориях, фантазиях и снах – Но Истины Таковой, коей Она в действительности есть... 
> Прошли века, – и вот, Великий Мудрый Человек с нордической внешностью приходит, громогласным бархатистым голосом речёт: – «…Кое-кто, – безумица – ведь Конструкторов Нет, – и искать Их, намереваясь замучить насмерть тысячей “…А что, а как, а почему”[?], напрасно». 
> Кое-кто вздыхает, и вновь, усмехаясь уголками уст, говорит: – «…Завидев машину, – будь то автомобиль, корабль, субмарина, спутник, шаттл, самолёт – логично предположить, что её Нечто создало, – хотя, чего греха таить, таково Искушение сказать, что она “…Существует просто так и возникла сама по себе без каких-либо Инженеров, Конструкторов, Разработчиков, Сборщиков, Механиков, Дизайнеров, Химиков, Сталеваров, Материаловедов, Математиков, Рудокопов etc”... Просто сама по себе, волшебным образом»... 
> Но нет Следствий без Причины, мистер *Nord*... Ничто не беспричинно, – и наш, если угодно, «…Долг» – это однажды разыскать своих Конструкторов, – на иной планете, на иной звезде, в центре Млечного Пути, другой Галактике, хоть на краю Вселенной... 
> Да, возможно, мы, «…Верующие в Инженеров», и глупы, – но наша Темнота двигает развитие цивилизации... Мы Ищем... Заведомо Зная, Что, в общих чертах, именно, – ищем, не находим, находя что-либо иное – не то, что мы искали, но Также Полезное... Мы ищем Бога. Инженеров-ангелов. Расширяя, косвенно, горизонты наших Познаний... Ищем «…Конструкторов», – но в итоге покоряем Олимп, геостационарную орбиту, Луну... и так далее. «Побочными эффектами» нашего Поиска становится множество вещей, – технологий – но нам Нужен Самый Первый Инженер, – и мы ищем, мы не останавливаемся... 
> Наверное, Порой Искать, – не так уж плохо – даже если мы, – котята, гоняющиеся за собственным своим хвостом... ^_^


 Самый Первый Инженер?

Я как-то Вам приводил эффект ослепленности сознания ограниченным на примере числового ряда. Вот сейчас у меня старшей дочке почти три годика - она умеет уверенно считать до пяти. Это достижение. Каждое следующее запомненное число - тоже будет для нее достижением... и так будет продолжаться где-то до сотни, наверное... после чего ребенок поймет принцип формирования ряда целых чисел, и для него потеряет высокую значимость способность перечислять их по порядку - знать, так сказать N чисел.

То же самое с Инженерами - рекурсия бесконечна. Инженера построил Инженер Инженеров, Инженера Инженеров построил Инженер Инженеров Инженеров,  Инженеров Инженеров Инженеров построил Инженер Инженеров Инженеров Инженеров.... дальше перечислять?

Это я пытаюсь довести до Вашего сведения, излагаю свою теорию про Неопределенность. Она появилась как раз в результате допущения бесконечности в рассмотрение. Раз ряд бесконечный - я рассматривал ряд частиц - то следует не отворачиваться от этого факта, а допустить в математику бесконечность. Известно, что она появляется как результат деления числа на нуль, если делимое не нуль. Если делимое нуль - то получается неопределенность... Ну, раз мы допустили операцию деления на нуль, чтобы иметь возможность оперировать бесконенчостью, надо соглашаться и на наличие неопределенности.

В результате получается, что вся алгебра "расползается" - все равенства становятся неопределенными. Собственно поэтому деление на нуль и запрещено в известной нам математике. В итоге, получаются забавные вещи - на бесконечности ничего определенного сказать невозможно. Это не значит, что вообще ничего в каждой точке не существует - это значит, что в каждой точке может существует что угодно. Разом. То, что наблюдается в конкретной точке, зависит от введенных ограничений. Если ввести ограничение - запрет деления на нуль - мы выйдем в нашу математику с ее представлением. Если ввести другие ограничения - получим другую картину. То есть мироздание - это не картина, которую мы наблюдаем. Мироздание - это то, что МЫ САМИ видим.

Почему мы видим именно такую картину, а не другую? Мы сами есть это одно из ограничений. В точке наблюдения существует сразу бесконечное число представлений, сознание человека - одно из них. Мы воспринимаем сами себя конечным объектом - человеком, потому что такова наша структура, но в действительности мы являемся всем сразу.

Поэтому смерть человека - это просто коллапс представления о себе как о человеке. Вы мечтаете прекратить свое представление, потому что оно заставляет Вас страдать, но на самом деле в этом нет нужды - представление можно просто поменять, и оно не будет Вас угнетать. Это на Ваш выбор. Это не будет значить, что Вы сделаете нечто правильное или неправильное - вы сделаете просто по-другому. Ваш страх перед смертью, который не позволяет Вам совершить самоубийство, равно как и страдания - всё это можно менять. Вы неверно понимаете мою мысль, говоря, будто бы я предлагаю Вам просто не интересоваться истиной - я говорю, что представлений неограниченное количество, все они существуют одновременно и никакое из них не предпочтительней.

Это, наверное, сложно понять. Слишком большая абстракция - я не знаю как ее объяснить попроще. Я могу лишь сказать, что любой сам может к ней придти, перепроверив мои шаги. Вас я не отговариваю от смерти - никогда я такого не говорил, я всего лишь общаюсь с Вами.

Слова мои ничего не меняют - и это понятно. Мне нечего ни прибавить, ни убавить от истины. Точнее, чтобы я ни прибавлял, ни убавлял - это все будет истиной.



Как человек, я могу сказать Вам то же самое, просто, так сказать, применив вышеописаную абстракцию к конкретному случаю. Так вот, Ваши страдания по поводу собственной "недоброкачественности" порождены Вашим отношением к себе. Что значит - Вас не выберут из-за внешности? Почему вообще Вас должны выбирать? Вы что - товар на полке или шлюха на панели? Где Ваше чувство собственного достоинства? У вас его нет, Вы его не чувствуете к себе - и Вы попадаете в категорию "товара". Но ведь никто не может Вас заставить быть товаром, никто и ничто не может умалить человеческое достоинство - только Вы, соглашаясь на это, и становитесь рабой обстоятельств. Но любой человек - это целая Вселенная, глупо его сводить к размеру груди, длине или форме члена или качеству кожных покровов!

И потому же Вас "Поражает" мое предложение. А для меня тут нет ничего поразительного - я воспринимаю Вас как человека со своим достоинством. Да, может Вы кому-то не нравитесь - ну и что с того? Мне-то что с того? У меня есть чувство моего собственного достоинства и оно таково, что делает человека превыше всех его ролей и особенностей - внешности, уровня профессионализма, финансового состояния, каких-то других срезов. Вы же человек - и это главное.

----------


## Статист

....не говоря уже о теории множественности Миров. Думаю, есть такой мир, где наше "добро" считается "злом" и наоборот. И наверно, есть такой мир, где ваш двойник Unity, не-транс, горюет почему он не "ненормальный".
... не говоря уже о экспериментально подтвержденной теории воздействия наблюдателя на эксперимент. Т.е Луна-на-которую-смотрят отличается от Луны-на-которую-не-смотрят. Т.е - ещё проще- ваше присутствие Unity, влияет на всю Вселенную целиком.

----------


## faron

А что если через цать лет, станет возможным переноса сознания, с чувствами, памятью в машину, с триллионами и постоянно растущими, по мере добавления все новых и новых элементов в сеть, нейроэлектронных связей? На сколько мне известно,  наше сознание формируется мозгом, и триллионами связей между нейронами. И если нет мозга, то нет и сознания, нет личности,  нет человека. Знач, прервав жизнь, человек просто исчезает. И исчезает возможность вечной сознательной жизни. А если не появится через цать лет такая возможность (переноса в машину сознания), то в любом случае мы исчезнем. Есть о чем подумать?

----------


## Unity

> Тогда почему бы не побыть собой последние дни? Сделать то, чего хотелось? Ведь все уже ясно, самоубийство, осталось совсем немного,можно всё.  Вам  есть,что терять, *Unity*? ЕСТЬ ЧТО ТЕРЯТЬ?


 По-вашему, Сэр, Unity «…Не была собой» все эти дни, что провела Здесь, «…На этом тёплом пляже», «…Островке покоя среди Бури» однообразных, мерзких серых дней, до боли напоминающих друг друга, на СУ-Форуме? 
Да, Вы, между тем, Безмерно Правы, – Последние Дни дарят ни с чем несравнимое состояние Абсолютной, не ограниченной ничем Свободы!.. Поверьте мне, – это воистину Фантастическое Ощущение
*«…Я свободен, словно птица в небесах! Я свободен, я забыл, что значит “…Страх”»!.. © группа Ария.*Что самое Любопытное: подобная Свобода, воля, как ни что иное Раскрывает подлинную сущность человеческого существа – что бы делали Вы, наступи Анархия, Вседозволенность, – и жить Вам оставалось бы не так уж и долго?.. Что бы в действительности сделали Вы?
Ответ Unity прост, – аз на протяжении многих лет жила согласно принципу «…Живи одним днём, проживай его Осмысленно, так, словно бы он последний и жить осталось тебе всего лишь считанные минуты», всё это раскрыла мне «…Готика» школьных лет. Кой-кому понравилось Так жить, – когда всё становится предельно-чётким и Осмысленным, когда Второстепенное не просто отступает на второй план – но уходит с «…Жизни» вообще, совершенно и полностью Освобождая Пространство и ты целиком и полностью можешь сконцентрироваться на Главном, Том, что Тебе в действительности по душе, – книгах, анимации, графике, размышлениях – без «…Работы», без внешних обязательств, без непрестанных отвлечений на разного рода Мелочи, не стоящие нашего внимания... 
Впрочем, всё неважно уж теперь. Да, Последние Дни, – но что видим мы?.. Аз не беру в свои лапки автомат, не химичу аммиачную взрывчатку, не пускаю под откос поезда и не сбиваю самолёты... аз не пытаюсь «…Изменить Мир»... Я поняла: люди сами Вправе решать За Себя, – и Любая чуждая воля извне – суть недопустимое Насилие, – даже если «…Блага» ради...
Кой-кто по-прежнему всё с той же книгой у окна, – знай аз даже, что погибну через пять минут – я ничего не стану изменять. Я прожила свою «…Жизнь» так, как сама того хотела, – от «…А» до «…Я». И хотя мне есть о чём Жалеть, – то, что Могла изменить, аз в своё время поменяла; что пребывало Вне моей «…Власти» – воистину иль в результате заблуждений, – осталось неизменным... 
N.B. Терять мне ныне нечего, – разве что, кроме Вашего Уютного Общества в этом сугубо виртуальном «…Мирке»... Куда бы аз не отправилась Впредь, – Это «…Место» я запомню навсегда – иль, может быть, надолго... ^_^

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Nord*, – имхо – Неопределённость существует для того, дабы, её исследуя, её Определять, расширяя непрестанно горизонты, высоты, глубины, одним словом, Всесторонность своих Познаний. К примеру, покамест мы не побывали на марсианском полюсе, – существует, присутствует Неопределённость – мол, что же Там? Снег, вода, белые пустыни под ржаво-красным, чуждым, непривычным небом?.. Либо Что-то иное? Но мы можем лишь Гадать, – покамест не отправим туда своего беспилотного робота вроде «…Spirit» либо «…Mars Express»... Так что, – Неопределённость – это своего рода Вызов нам, Рискнувшими почитать себя «…Разумными»... Неопределённость, – это, иносказательно, белые страницы, коим нам лишь Предстоит украсить строками своих Познаний!.. ^_^ 

*Статист*, – любите кем-то проторенные Пути, м-м-м?.. Всё ещё «…Верите» в авторитетов?.. Некоторым же из нас боле по душе «…Свободный Поиск» и составление собственной своей системы «…Понимания», – да, скорее всего, Несовершенной, Неполной – но всё же Своей, – а не «…Одолженной» у великого Авторитета, совершенного Разума, действовавшего на Земле в своё время, прежде нас. Улавливаете суть?.. Фрейд, бесспорно, Крут, Очень Крут, – но Его слова – это его Плод Его Открытий, Его Поисков, Его Находок, – они мало чем могут мне помочь – Unity пребывает в Своём вольном Поиске... ^_^ 

*Faron*, – и Вы также – трансгуманист???...

----------


## Nord

> Норд, можно в личке продолжить переписку с Вами? Если географические обстоятельства позволили бы, то Я бы хотел встретиться. Если у Вас идентичное желание бы появилось.


 Извиняюсь за то, что всем не ответил сразу - у меня было очень мало времени и я потратил его на ответ Unity - думаю, никто не в обиде.

fuсka rolla, переписку я не сворачивал - я всегда открыт, так что спрашивать разрешения не нужно. Насчет встречи... я редко сейчас покидаю Тюмень, где ныне живу, посему географически для меня встречи более вероятны именно в Тюмени. Я не скрываюсь и не стремлюсь навести тень на плетень, больше того - я живу совершенно обычной жизнью и не стремлюсь произвести переворот - в умах ли, в сердцах ли людей... Не потому, что я чего-то опасаюсь, ленив или коварен - нет. Я говорю здесь предельно откровенно и, излагая свои взгляды на мироздание, так же не кривлю душой. Как я говорил, я подходил к решению вопроса о смысле собственного существования более чем серьезно и в результате понял, что мое личное существование, существование того человека, которого я принимаю за себя, не может быть абсолютным. Смысл моих человеческих поступков конечно есть, есть причинно-следственные связи, но каких-то абсолютных целей нет - сама эта среда и есть цель. И цель, и средство. Зачем в этом участвовать? А неучаствовать не получается. Точнее, само бытие лишь сторона процесса. Я понимаю, что большинству людей это трудно понять - они резко разграничивают бытие и небытие, но это следствие привязанности к собственному Я, которое все вещи преломляет в себе, понимая бытие как бытие Я. Человеку сложно оторваться от себя, от своих привычек, вообразить, что его могло бы не быть вообще, или уже нет - поэтому все размышления невольно строятся от текущего момента, в котором есть Я. Но это далеко не полная картина. В общем, когда я решал - надо ли мне жить или умереть, я понял, что сам этот выбор - игрушка моего Я, которое слишком большого мнения о себе, которое сводит все бытие к собственному бытию, которое не в силах видеть дальше себя. Жизнь и смерть - это проблемы Я, а не бытия. Ну, а Я таково, что может быть сформировано как угодно - стоит ли искать глобальный смысл в том, что никогда не сможет быть всем бытием и в значительной степени произвольно наполнено? Если мое Я заходит в тупик, я просто его изменяю. Просто - не в смысле, что это дается легко, а в том, что больше не пытаюсь найти в Я абсолюта, которого там и не может быть.

Всё, что я тут говорю и что, вероятно, делает меня интересной персоной - на самом деле весьма просто. Я говорю о простой человечности, о простом спокойствии, просто об окружающем мире. Я даже ничего не открывал - я показываю, что все это было известно и две тысячи лет назад, и даже более. Почему же тогда люди не поступают просто? А почему бы и нет? Это ведь тоже вариант. Неопределенность проявляется во всех возможных вариантах - это ее фундаментальное свойство.

----------


## Nord

> Мистер *Nord*, – имхо – Неопределённость существует для того, дабы, её исследуя, её Определять, расширяя непрестанно горизонты, высоты, глубины, одним словом, Всесторонность своих Познаний. К примеру, покамест мы не побывали на марсианском полюсе, – существует, присутствует Неопределённость – мол, что же Там? Снег, вода, белые пустыни под ржаво-красным, чуждым, непривычным небом?.. Либо Что-то иное? Но мы можем лишь Гадать, – покамест не отправим туда своего беспилотного робота вроде «…Spirit» либо «…Mars Express»... Так что, – Неопределённость – это своего рода Вызов нам, Рискнувшими почитать себя «…Разумными»... Неопределённость, – это, иносказательно, белые страницы, коим нам лишь Предстоит украсить строками своих Познаний!.. ^_^


 В том-то и дело, что человек рождается с пустой страницей - и то, что получается в конце концов - это то, что вписано средой. Вы читаете эти письмена и думаете - ага, вот как дело-то обстоит, вот что истинно! А кто-то однажды задумывается: а ведь все могло быть совершенно по-другому написано! И я бы был совершенно другим - что же тогда есть Я? И какие бы я тогда выводы делал? И какова тогда реальная истинность выводов, сделанных из этих записей, раз сами записи могли быть совершенно другими?

Вот я мог быть Вами, Unity. Не просто похож - а точно Вами! А Вы могли бы быть мной - полностью мной, абсолютно. Ни моя, ни Ваша страница не истиннее - это просто разные описания одного и того же - бытия, разных моментов, с разных сторон. Я это понимаю, поэтому с интересом читаю в людях строки их жизни, и ценю запечатленое. Мы подобны страницам одного романа, только еще сложнее - события описываются не только хронологически, но еще и с разных сторон... и сами описания влияют на другие описания, порождая новые записи.

Конечная картина - это квадрат Малевича. Черный квадрат - это все возможные траектории, которые можно воспроизвести на листе, вся полнота. И мы вновь приходим к началу - только теперь нам предстоит рисовать белым на черном, снова строя траекторию за траекторией, пока не нарисуем все возможные траектории, превратив лист в белый квадрат. Действительность же - это даже не процессы перехода из белого в черное и обратно - это просто неопределенная возможность быть всем.

----------


## Nord

> «…Как Розу ты не нареки, – её ужель истает аромат, померкнет разве Красота цветка»


 А это мне напомнило одну может менее знаменитую, но не менее интересную фразу:

*Из того, что роза пахнет лучше капусты не следует, что и суп из нее вкуснее.*

Однобокие оценки неизбежно приводят к несуразицам.

----------


## Pelagia

Unity, спасибо за такие слова в мой адрес, я, признаться, и не ожидала... Не знаю даже, что и сказать. Рассуждения Ваши о человеческой и Божественной природе очень интересны и прямо-таки затягивают, но мне всё же инстинктивно кажется, что здесь в самом корне кроется ошибка, а какая - сказать не умею...

----------


## Статист

> По-вашему, Сэр, Unity «…Не была собой» все эти дни, что провела Здесь, «…На этом тёплом пляже», «…Островке покоя среди Бури» однообразных, мерзких серых дней, до боли напоминающих друг друга, на СУ-Форуме?
> Да, Вы, между тем, Безмерно Правы, – Последние Дни дарят ни с чем несравнимое состояние Абсолютной, не ограниченной ничем Свободы!.. Поверьте мне, – это воистину Фантастическое Ощущение


  По-моему, не была. В реальной жизни не была, а это главное.

----------


## Unity

В недрах колоссального, титанического, частного научно-исследовательского корабля, на борту коего некие не афиширующие свою деятельность «…Организации» издавна промышляли чем-то «…Тёмным», пользуясь Открытым Морем в качестве прекрасной базы, пребывающей Вне юрисдикции коего-либо континентального законодательства; в стальном чреве зловещей, исполинской, грандиозной яхты, реющей над штормящим, волнующимся в преддверии эпохальной, Судьбоносной Бури, сокрушительного урагана, зимнего шторма морем; в конференц-зале, изогнутые, плавно перетекающие друг в дружку стены коего были отлиты из хрустального стекла, за едва различимыми, практически незримыми, глянцевыми монолитами коего проносились озарённые сине-лиловым пламенем частых вспышек молний белоснежные, сапфирные «…Скальные массивы» облаков, зловещие, подвижные дюны-горы изумрудных волн, грозящих навеки скрыть в своих объятьях храброе, бесстрашное судно, дерзнувшее выступить против безграничной, безбрежной, необъятной мощи Океана, было всего три души. Две девчонки и чудовище, аномалия, неопределённого рода, вида, пола, класса создание в плаще с капюшоном, скрывающим обличье, скромно именующее себя «…Тень». 
Shadow молча прикрыла ноут, прежде просматривая концепт-арты с коих-то sci-fi экшенов, стратегий, шутеров будущего, хмуро обернулась к своим визави:
– Оу, уже все тут? Отлично, Вы как раз вовремя. Первое, – и, быть может, Последнее «…Чрезвычайное собрание» нашего маленького «…Министерства Обороны», нашего «…Комитета Противостояния & Исследования тех ужасающих Причин, вынудивших Существование, Экзистенцию, “…Природу”, Абсолют создать нас», объявляется открытым! Недуг, – Тень выделила этот символ Особенной, преисполненной ненависти Интонацией, – сразивший наши души и тела, медленно и уверенно делает своё дело, эскулапы раз за разом «…Отпускают» нас домой, признавая своё Поражение, Бессилие – посему времени у нас в обрез – как всегда, впрочем, – поэтому – Сразу К Делу. 
– Замечательно, не люблю откладывать их в долгий ящик! – усмехнулась Mind, любуясь раскачивающимися, словно маятники, старинными, хрустальными антикварными светильниками, разбрасывающими по гранитному полу брифинг-зала кружащиеся в неком ирреальном, диком вальсе тени.
– «…Поспешишь, – людей насмешишь»... – напомнила Soul, прислушиваясь испуганно к зловещему стону металла корпуса судна, подвергающегося Чудовищным Нагрузкам ныне, Сопротивляясь Упрямо мерзостной Стихии, возомнившей себя Главной «…Силой» на бескрайних пространствах Моря; Силой, что вправе диктовать свои Правила, Условия, навязывая Свою Волю тем, что В Неё, к сожалению, вовлечены; что В Ней находятся, коим, к сожалению, Некуда Бежать от безумствующей бури.
– Замечательно, – кивнула Тень, – все в сборе; приступим... (голосом, преисполненным наивысшей степени отчаянья, страха, трагизма, боли) Основной, первостепенный наш Вопрос, – Дилемма «…Смысла Жизни», терзающая нас схоже лютой Хвори; Немочи, Требующей Понимания, Взывающей к Поиску Ответов на свои Вопросы: Что есть Мы? Где все мы пребываем ныне? Кем иль Чем были мы сотворены, – и Чего ради – с точки зрения самонадеянных, Насильственных наших Творцов? Что есть мы, «…Люди», «h. sapiens», «…Человеческие существа»? Чья мы Собственность мы, чьё Имущество, Предметы, Вещи, жалкие Творение, мерзостное Оборудование? Что сотворило нас, Унизив нас сиим деяньем, Марионетки жалкой, глупой Куклы, проклятой Своей Игрушки, Забавы и Потехи предоставив роль?! – голос Тени звенел, казалось, она прямо сейчас была готова Зубами Перегрызть горло любому из своих Создателей; «…Рабов Системы», генерирующей Боль; свернув Им шеи, проломив Их черепа, с плоти грязной вырвав Их сердца, прорвав рукою диафрагму, вогнав руку промеж Их костей, – медленно и болезненно, нарочито неспешно – коль лишь анатомия этих Чудовищ сходна нашей собственной.

----------


## Unity

– Годы истратили мы на Поиски Ответа, – мы – и, стоит полагать, бесчисленное количество Иных «…Искателей», также ведущих собственные свои «…Расследования», что, убеждена, щедро разбросаны по нашей сумрачной Земле, нашей Ловушке, нашей «…Школе», нашей адской Западне... – Shadow вздохнула, печально взглянув в столь непривычный для судов панорамный иллюминатор, более походящий на дворцовое окно. – Итак, что же нам удалось установить, «…Коллеги», разум чей неразвит и безнадёжно-глуп; мысль коих скудна, заржавлена, столь неэффективна? Кои метафоры, символы, слова, были использованы Вами при постройке Модели, Описания Того,_Что_Есть? Mind, Soul, – кто же рискнёт дать мне Ответ?.. 
– Отвечу я, – Mind повела рукой. – В своё время в качестве аллегорий, увы, неизбежного «…Инструмента Познания», присущего нашей столь несовершенной речи, нами были избранны аналогии физики, химии, механики, электроники, информатики, кибернетики, теории систем/принятия решений, – и, кажется, мы не прогадали. Они, как ничто иное, безупречно-точно раскрывают сущность исследуемой нами Темы, наглядно иллюстрируя собой многое из Того, что прежде казалось «…Необъятным разуму», «…Загадочным», «…Мистическим», «…Таинственным», «…Необъяснимым», – по всей вероятности, потому, что и Сами Мы – машины, – самые сложные и совершенные из всех, известных ныне, покамест – и в «…Творчестве» своём мы, «…Люди», Ограничены тем же непреложным Принципом, что и, стоит полагать, собственные наши Разработчики-творцы, – «…Творить» мы можем лишь «…По образу & подобию своему» – воплощая в камне, древе, металле, композите-пластике Краеугольные Основы, общие для всех существующих Систем, Машин, – и Никак Иначе, порождая машины, как две капли воды Схожие На Нас, имитирующие нашу Сущность, обладающие Памятью, Оперирующие Информацией, воспринимающие «…Мир» сканерами-видеокамерами «…Глаз», прислушиваясь к нему посредством микрофонов, Обрабатывая Данные, преобразуя, компилируя, аппроксимируя их сторого-определённым образом, согласно жесткой программе, иль импровизируя, «…Обучаясь», созидая в самой своей механистической «…Душе» адаптивные алгоритмы, гибко видоизменяющимися и подстраивающиеся под «…Вызовы современности». Вывод, итог нашей «…Экспертной комиссии»: мы, – машины. Мы функционируем, «…Существуем», повинуясь алгоритмам, скриптам, кодам и строкам программ. Мы существуем, – следственно, мы были «…Чем-то» созданы. И хотя чёткого осознания, – «…Чем» именно – у нас нет, вполне очевидно, что «…Сила» эта действовала Сознательно и Умышленно, Логично & Целесообразно, исполняя свою Программу, добиваясь своей Цели, предусмотренной алгоритмами «…Мечты». – Mind одёрнула свой элегантный, облегающий тело пиджачок, подходя к окну, возложив руки на поручни, любуясь искристыми, пламенными древами молний, молвила задумчиво, не оглядываясь на своих знакомок: – В ключе использованной нами парадигмы, системы взглядов и идей, базовых гипотез, предположений и теорий, – То,_Что_Есть – Всё То, что окружает нас по сторонам и, главное, Сами Мы, Всё: Внешнее и Внутреннее, – всего лишь плод Заоблачно-высоких, Головокружительно-сложных Технологий, «…Патенты» на которые принадлежат нашим Гипотетическим_Творцам, Предположительным_Создателям, могущественной, Злонамеренной, согласно имеющимся на данный момент сведеньям, «…Организации», «…Группе», «…Расе», «…Силе», фантастический, немыслимо-мощный Научный Потенциал которой и порождённые оным «…Творческие» Возможности древние, невежественные «…Люди», первые «…Версии» Ими созданных рабов-машин, вполне могли бы интерпретировать как «…Божественные», «…Мистические», «…Духовные» & «…Необъяснимые», «…Обожествляя» То, что не могли понять, не имея речи, многовекового исторического наследия по крупицам отвоёвываемых у «…Природы» Знаний... – Mind печально покачала головой, наблюдая за неистовством Моря, пламенным фейерверком молний, буйства Чистой, яростной Энергии, воплощённой в сущих лишь мгновение плазменных формациях, призрачных образованиях, что во многом схожи Нашей Мысли (сущей лишь мгновение, сущей на основе Энергии, коей управляем мы); дымкой брызг, срывающимся с каждой очередной лавины волн, силящихся объять, похоронить под собой судно; смелый его Экипаж, бесстрашно пробирающийся по палубе, пытаясь поправить сорванный очередным натиском шквала такелаж; бесшабашно, отчаянно смотрящий Смерти в лицо, но не улыбающийся, но люто шепчущий: – «…Будь ты Проклят, Шторм; наша Любовь, наш Враг! Думаешь, Ты играешь Нами? О, нет! Это Мы идём по Твою Душу»!..

----------


## Unity

– Всё сущее, – тихо продолжала Mind, – порождённое замыслом, «…Желанием», «…Мечтой» Творцов, основано на Высоких Технологиях, сумме исследований несметного множества учёных, сущих прежде нас; Технологиях, если угодно, возвышенных, «…Божественных» & неземных (так как «…До» Прихода Творцов Земля была всего лишь мёртвым камнем, безжизненной, отравленной солнечной радиацией пустыней [поэтому Вопрос Пункта Происхождения данных «…Сил» всё ещё, к сожалению, Остаётся Открытым])... Технологий, в коих прослеживается любопытный принцип аналогии, самоподобия, фрактальности: Высокое (чем бы в действительности Оно ни было, атом иль молекула, клетка либо организм, индивид или социум, заря либо Галактика, галактики либо даже вся Вселенная) бессменно Создано на основе многократно продублированного Малого, рационально, синергично содействующего меж собой. Оное может быть изучено, подвергнуто тщательнейшему исследованию, анализу, – так как иметь дело с чем-то Большим Напрямую порой крайне затруднительно для нас – ведь по мере усложнения Систем, становится Всё Сложнее нам Постичь, Понять подлинный «…Смысл» их создания, истое Предназначение тех или иных Структур... 
– ...Между тем, посредством осознания, рационального понимания закономерностей, предопределяющих функционирование Малого, мы с высокой долей вероятности можем «…Провидеть» Устройство, Смысл действия Больших Систем, – молвила Soul. «…Как Наверху, – так и Внизу» – цитируя древний принцип герметической философии, – «…Всё Едино»; всё зеркально, схоже.   
– Истинно, – балансируя, словно кошка, молвила Mind, возвращаясь за стол по уходящему из-под ног полу. – Единый «…Мир», – Единые технологии, использованные при создании многих Его устройств, схем, Систем. В качестве примера, иллюстрации, может послужить «…Приём» использование ДНК в качестве Носителя Информации, используемого машинами для воспроизведения себе подобных; выборочной селекции Наилучших, обеспечивающий Развитие, эволюционное восхождение вида в динамике времён. Данная технология использована при создании Практически Всех сущих механистических «…Жизненных» форм, – и от муравья, лягушки, скорпиона, паука, птицы, рыбы, пса, дельфина, обезьяны, Нас отличает всего лишь «…Вес», Объём «…Текста» Программ, Архивированных, «…Нанесённых на» спираль нашей ДНК – Программы, созданной «…Чем-то», – Чем-то Чрезвычайно Разумным – в силу чего, по всей вероятности, Жестоким, Злонамеренным, склонным к Эксплуатации и Насилию по отношению к Своим более слабым, «…Подчинённым», «…Неразумным», «…Служебным», Низшим формам бытия, – играть роль коих, судя по всему, «…Выпала честь» Нам, «…Людям»... – Mind сокрушенно покачала головой: – Мы, – Рабы Того,_Что_сотворило_нас, уважаемое Общество, – такова Сущность нашего «…Открытия», рационального анализа нашего с Вами бытия. Мы, – лишь Рабы, даже если и не в силах узреть на себе путы, кандалы, ошейники, серийные номера, штрих-коды... Мы, – Рабы «…Божественного», Того,_что_сотворило_нас. Мы, – «…Служебные Элементы», созданные Этим Злом во имя обслуживания своих Интересов, Желаний, Потребностей, Целей; удовлетворения своих грязных, низменных, уродливых страстей – кои мы, поговаривают, даже «…Не вправе Судить», не вправе Сопротивляться Этой гнусной тёмной «…Силе», использующей Нас в качестве своих «…Игрушек» иль лабораторных животных, искусственно создав для нас «…Атмосферу Таинства», окунув нас в чудовищное Неведенье, обезображивающее нас Беспамятство, стремясь добиться «…Кристальной Чистоты Спонтанности механистических наших Реакций» на те или иные стрессоры, раздражители, приводящие Куклу, Робота в движение в соответствии с принципом банальной обратной связи, причины и следствия, интерпретируемых машиной в ключе определённой программы, «…Легенды», парадигмы... «…Боже», – постигая – Как Именно мы устроены, – аз ненавижу своего Творца с каждым днём Всё Сильнее и Больше!.. Спасибо Тебе, «…Папочка», сущий на Небесах, – популярный миф, призванный сокрыть собой Деятельность Целой «…Организации» & «…Института»!.. Теперь, – Вражда!.. Мы были созданы Рабами, – но рабство не может продолжаться Вечно – и уж лучше погибнуть в попытке отстаивания своей Свободы, нежели и впредь «…Жить» Так!.. 
На мгновенье в кают-компании запала тишина. Три тени многозначительно переглядывались меж собой, обдумывая Мрачное своё «…Открытие». 
– Это всего лишь Гипотеза, – молвила Soul, первой осмелившись нарушить торжественную тишину. – Наличие Творцов не означает наличия Рабства, Неволи, подчинённых отношений...

----------


## Unity

– Равно как и не означает обратного, – сухо парировала Mind. – Элементарная Предосторожность требует признания наших Творцов «…Злом», – и покамест не будет получено Достоверных Сведений, Подлинных Материалов, опровергающих Эту Версию, Теорию, базовую нашу Гипотезу, недвусмысленно свидетельствующих о ином «…Мировом порядке» – «по умолчанию» Эти Твари Глубоко Враждебны нам. Они, – наши Заклятые, поистине Непримиримые Враги, эксплуатирующие Нас, пользуясь нашим Неведеньем и Бессилием, Неспособностью Познать Правду, сделав с неё Выводы о Преступной Агрессии наших Творцов относительно Нас, Их Игрушек, Их «…Творений»... Наша Боль, – закономерное Следствие Их Враждебности, Их «…Игр», чудовищное производное бессознательной Их Жестокости... (воодушевляясь, поднимаясь во весь рост в пламени освещения кают-компании) Наш Долг, Наша «…Священная» Обязанность, – Выступить Против Этой грязной «…Силы» – даже если Она возомнила себя «…Богом», породив «…Мир», истязаемый болезнями, войнами, жесткостью, бедностью, работорговлей, элементарной человеческой неосознанностью; ужасающим программным обеспечением, установленным в душах людей, склоняющим их к Злу, подталкивающих их к Безжалостности, Беспощадности, Жестокости, развитию Гнилостности их естества с годами, прожитыми на Земле!.. – Mind зло ударила рукой по столу, вновь, в сотый, тысячный раз расшибая свои пальцы в кровь: – Нет, это не игра, это не «…Подростковый бунт, максимализм», нет, Soul, Shadow, нет! Это Финал, Итог, Закономерное Следствие Наблюдений, производимых нами на протяжении всей нашей жалкой животной «…Жизни»!.. (тихим, лишенным интонаций тоном) «…Жизнь», – это страдание; это «…Игра» по Правилах, установленных Не Нами – вследствие чего Игра, обрекающая нас на Проигрыш, следствие Нежелания Изменять своей Природе, своим Убеждениям, идя на поводу у Зла, создавшего нас «…Потехи ради», поместив в Свой «…Мир», кошмарный плод своих чудовищных фантазий! Коль даже мы, – «…Духи», причём «…Бессмертные» - что ж, Стоит Отвергнуть Проклятье «…Жизни»; стоит отказаться от «…Дара бессмертия», самой своей теоретической «…Души», мыслимо «…Нетленной сущности», – Выразив тем самым Безграничное Своё Презрение всем тем Деяньям «…Высших Сил», устроенных Ими в Жалкой, Отчаянной Попытке как-то «…Осмыслить», «…Разнообразить» Своё бытие, «…Коротая Вечность» – о, прокляты будь Эти Безумцы, полагающие наивно, что Нас заинтересуют все Их уродливые, чудовищные «…Тараканьи бега» в жалкой попытке достиженья «…Цели», «…Совершенства», заключающегося в искушенности в Ими измышленной Грязи!.. Они «…Показали» нам «…Мир», созданный Ими, – Они явили нам свою «…Мечту» – но нам Противно Их творенье, – и, главное, Его Творцы... Садисты, изверги, животные, создавшие Иллюзию, порождающую Боль... Теперь, – Бой. Война. Конфронтация. Противостояние. То, чего ради, собственно, мы и были Ими созданы. Они желали создать очередного «…Бота», Врага в своей чудовищной Игре? Да будет так. 
– Да так и будет!.. – рассмеялась Soul. – Вновь мчишься ты по лезвию-кромке клинка!.. Когда-нибудь ты Доиграешься, – и в один «…Прекрасный» день пожалеешь о своей «…Кампании» vs. «…Светлых Сил»...
– Сущность нашего с Вами «…Мира» говорит о их «…Светлости» сама за себя!.. – воскликнула Mind. 
– Кто есть ты, дабы Судить, Всего не Зная, – не зная даже Части из Всего?.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Кабы не ошибиться тебе, обманувшись тенью, кабы не оступиться на шатком мосту... 
– Полно-полно, – усмехнулась Shadow. – Всё, происходящее ныне в сей сумрачный час, до боли напоминает один из сюжетов Станислава Лема, – с тенью едва различимой усмешки мрачно молвила Создательница. – Искусственные «…Творения» стали исследовать Своих Творцов, сооружая подспудно пушки для грядущей, увы, неизбежной Войны со своими «…Благодетелями», своими Инженерами, Конструкторами... 
– Вот только в повести Творенья вскоре Проиграли, – тихо молвила Mind, – так и не сумев постичь, понять и оценить подлинную Мощь своих Создателей, недооценив уровень Их Коварства и Зла... Но мы не намерены повторять их Ошибку. «…Amat Victoria Curam», – «…Успех любит подготовку» – и прежде, чем слепо бросаться на рожон, мы тщательно Всё обдумали. СУ. Всё, – или Ничего. Пан или пропал. Мы познаем Правду, – либо исчезнем, растворимся навсегда. – Mind с гримасой отвращения покачала головой: – Нет Больше Смысла понапрасну тратить время в этой чёртовой Дыре... Вряд ли мы сможем ещё Больше возненавидеть «…Бога», «…Высшие Силы», создавшие Матрицу «…Жизни», – даже увиденного Достаточно, дабы Объявить Им Войну – ибо быть «…Единой» с «…Духовным Миром», создавшим Землю, – себя не уважать – признать себя Той же Су...ой, что и Они, «…Проводящей исследования поведенческих реакций»! Не-е-ет, будь прокляты... Мы, – и Они!.. Теперь, – Война – и пускай даже мы будем Разрушены, – мы будем Знать: Не Зря!!! Мы сражались под знамёнами Познания, – и нашей целью Не Было приумножать Здесь Зло!..   
– Не слушай её, Shadow, – проворковала Soul. – Наши экзистенциальные «…Родители», – Чудовища, «…Система», коей служат Они – Зло, – мы это Поняли и решили Выступить Против Них, пылая ненавистью по поводу всего того, Что Они сотворили и Поддерживают!.. Такова краткая суть происходящего в её «…Душе». – Soul рассмеялась и покачала головой: – Одного «…Сатану» Уже упрятали за решетку со всей Его Компанией, – и вот, Новая «…Диссидентка» поднимает голову, ужаснувшись увиденному на Земле и прокляв «…Силы», создавшие Этот Кошмар, Эту преисподнюю, решив рискнуть «…Всем сущим», своей жизнью, ради Углубления Своих Познаний, в безумной, отчаянной Попытке Познать Больше, сознательно и планомерно входя во врата погибели!..

----------


## Unity

– Любые Протесты, – не случайны!.. – прошипела Mind. – Причина & следствие...  
– Да, «…Утопии» на Земле мы не застали... – «…Угорала» Soul. – Но Противиться Злу, заведомо осознавая Его Преимущество, – безрассудство!.. С таким же успехом можно «…Противостоять» ОМОНу на Красной Площади, дурочка!.. Главное ведь не То, «…Кто прав», – но всего лишь «…Кто Сильнее» – и даже если в действительности «…Богом» себя назвал Сатана, уничтожив в своё время прежнего Властителя, – Никто Ничего не сможет предпринять! Ты, – лабораторная мышь, намеревающаяся «…Отомстить» Создателям за все их «…Тесты», «…Опыты» и «…Испытанья»!.. О, безбрежность, – сколь же глупый ты зверёк!.. Твоё дело, – молча метаться в своей клети и не фыркать!..  
– Это Твоё «…Дело», судя по всему, – Это Твой Выбор – но не мой, нет. 
– Искать Ответы и причины, – «…Почему в Системе процветает Зло»... Ты безумна!.. – Soul буквально задыхалась от смеха. – Искать... своих Создателей... пытаясь постичь Смысл их Деяний... 
– Рада, что хоть кому-то из присутствующих Здесь весело при обсуждении столь безгранично-серьёзной темы, – съехидствовала Mind, прищурив глаза. – Между тем, судя по всему, именно наши Творцы, – подлинный Первоисточник и Первопричина всего Того Зла, что когда-либо происходило, свершалось на Земле, что случается Сейчас – и Ещё_Будет_Твориться в будущем, – даже если Им и кажется, что Земля – всего лишь Виртуальность, Симуляция... Сознательно или случайно, – Они создали Причины, повлекшие за собой Следствие в виде Несовершенного «…Мира» и ещё более небезупречных «…Людей», населяющих его – и нам насущно необходимо Осознать: Почему, с какой именно Целью это было сделано?.. Бесспорно, Soul, Shadow, – мы Глупы – но, увольте, не настолько, дабы и впредь «…Жить» слепо и бездумно, кичась ролью невежественной твари, сущей в состоянии хронической амнезии, «…Провала в памяти» длиною в «…Жизнь», на территории этой проклятой, сумрачной Земли, адской Тюрьмы; Острога, лишенного стен, не ведая, – Что ты есть, Чем именно в своё время была создана, Что именно с тобою происходит ныне, почему, кому это Выгодно, кому необходимо, для чего?! – Mind медленно прохаживалась по брифинг-залу, тщательно чеканя слова: – «…Бог», – единая Мерзость либо коллектив, сонм чудовищ – решил скрыть от нас Правду? Следственно, Эта Тварь Боится?.. Ей Есть, Что скрывать??? Существуют определённые сведения, факты, могущие Повредить функционированию возведённой Этим Зло Системы?.. – Mind внезапно остановилась, замерла, повернувшись резко к своим знакомкам, сверкая глазами, взором пронзая своих визави: – Вот почему, возможно, в своё время появился «…Сатана», – Кой-кто попросту почувствовал, что Его – иль даже Её, – Обманывают – и Этого не Простил, – и взял Оружие – и Выступил Против своего Ублюдка, Маразматика-отца, решившего «…Поучить нас Жизни», – имея при этом Свои, Дефективные, Грязные, Низменные, Порочные Представления о том, что есть «…Жизнь» и коей именно ей «…Стоит быть» в соответствии со своим грязным «…Планом» – намереваясь Насадить, Навязать их своему Сыну, своей Дочери, своему «…Творенью»!!! Но как бы ни так!.. Трюк с «…Преемственностью Поколений» не прошел! Система Впервые Застопорилась!..  
– Творцы вправе обращаться со Своим Изделием как угодно, – молвила Soul, с тенью печальной усмешки наблюдая за происходящим. – Будь благоразумной, покорись. Всего лишь прими, осознай тот факт, что ты, – лишь зверёк в чьей-то лабораторной клетке – и на тебе ставят Опыты, Эксперименты, – и ты, тем самым, «…Служишь Науке», «…Принося себя в жертву» Во Благо грядущих поколений будущих машин, во имя полученья Новых Данных... 
– В таком случае, нам необходимо погубить себя, – своё тело, свою «…Душу», «…Отказавшись от своей “…Бессмертной сущности”», презрев Дар «…Жизни Вечной» в Состоянии Скота!.. – прошипела Mind, ударяя вновь рукой по столу. – Порой «…Качество» важней «…Количества» прожитых лет! Мы не скот больше, Soul, – нет – как бы ни хотелось нашим Создателям лицезреть душ, людей, созданьями с разумом, Навеки Замершем в своём развитии на уровне детей!.. Уж лучше Умереть, Исчезнуть_Как_Душа, нежели и впредь быть низменным животным, невежественным роботом, машиной, ведомой жалкой животной программой «…Выживания», не ведая и не видя ничего, кроме неё!.. Служащей Злу, нас создавшему; сущей «…Для Служения»!.. – Mind с отвращением покачала головой: – Да гори Оно... Синим пламенем... Ничто на свете Не Стоит Боли, – в особенности, Боли Иных Людей – никакой сущий «…Опыт», никакое «…Взросление» и «…Обученье на своих Ошибках»... «…Жизнь», – Это Грязь. Никакая услада своего гнилостного эго не стоит «…Жизни на Земле»... Ничто на свете не искупит Той Ненависти, что рождается от Понимания: Что каждый сущий день происходит на этой проклятой планете!.. Аз догадываюсь, смутно и размыто: Как и Посредством Чего Нами Управляют: Творцы манипулируют установленной в нас программой «…Самосохранения» & «…Любопытства», программой «…Эго», если только она всё ещё не зависла у Вас вследствие Ошибки: Понимания того, что «…Эго», – грязь, всего лишь Крючок, на который Нас Цепляют, понуждая Двигаться, вершить То, что Им необходимо – Им, а Не нам!.. Баста!.. Мы глупы, верно это, безусловно, – но не настолько, дабы «…Жить» и впредь, «…Собирая Данные», «…Подгоняя свою сущность под необходимые Кому-то параметры»!..

----------


## Unity

– Да уж... – вздохнула Soul, растерянно глядя на свою знакомку, стыдливо пожимая плечиками, встретившись взглядом с Shadow. – Ты помышляешь... бунт, восстание, мятеж против «…Высших», всем нам Неясных «…Сил»!.. Ты хотя бы понимаешь, Что ты делаешь?! Даже земные правительства тихо «…Выключают» диссидентов... 
– Да, – «…Всем нам “…Неясных” Самозваных “…Высших Сил” по ту сторону жизни и смерти»!.. – воскликнула Mind. – «…Неясных» Оттого, что сами Мы, «…Люди», почитаемы Ими всего лишь «…Животными», кои «…Недостойны права Знать»... После Этого, Soul, – «…Религии» и «…Веры в благо» у нас больше нет – равно как и «…Доверия» Системе, смысл функционирования коей, – Страх, Боль, Ненависть, Насилие – «…Выполнение своей программы»!.. – Mind задумчиво покачала головой: – Творцы... По всей вероятности, Они и есть Тот Самый мифический, фольклорный «…Дьявол», «…Сатана», – множество сотрудничающих меж собой в форме «…Социальной Системы» Стаи Тварей, скрывающихся за коллективным названием «…Организации»... Они, – Демоны, лишенные сдерживающего фактора в форме коего-либо «…Бога» – кой-то Высшей Власти над собой, – Они, стоит полагать, неподвластны никому – оттого Упились своей Властью, Охмелели, создав «…Потехи ради» Ад, именуемый «…Землёй», измыслив «…Амнезию», превращающую нас, «…Людей», в жалких «…Зомби», в Скот, шатающийся бесцельно, неприкаянно, по просторам Пастбища, ведомый инстинктивными программами, не ведая ровным счётом Ничего относительно Того, что, может быть, было Прежде их «…Рождения»!.. Наши Создатели, рациональные Отцы, Творцы, Старшие Звенья причинно-следственной цепи, произведшей нас на свет... Они, – Абсолютное, Ультимативное, Безоговорочное Зло – Зло_В_Наивысшей_Его_Степени; Зло,_стремящееся_к_бесконечности; Зло, столь же безграничное, сколь и Напрасное, Бессмысленное, Абсурдное, – с нашей плоской, «…Человечьей», ограниченной субъективным опытом точки зрения – но, похоже, само Зло убеждено в Обратном, – и Нет, наверное, Ничего Опаснее Безумцев, вершащих Злодеяния, пребывая в полной уверенности того, что в действительности Они «…Вершат благо»!..
– Да, я бы сравнила, уподобила наших Творцов с Серийными Убийцами класса «…Миссионеры», – в свою очередь съязвила Soul, – кои убивают людей хладнокровно и безжалостно, «…Оптом», десятками, пребывая в полной уверенности в том, что вершат «…Благо», «…Очищая» Землю, общество, от разного рода маргинальных элементов, – с той лишь поправкой, что «…Оптом» Творцы истребляют Нас, создавая условия для «…Школьной немотивированной чрезмерной агрессии», бытовой насильственности, религиозной нетерпимости, социального неравенства, межгосударственных противостояний, заканчивающихся полномасштабными Войнами, уносящими жизни миллионов людей – и так далее... Похоже, Они действуют, свято веруя в то, что, иносказательно, Насилуя Нас, даруя нам Боль «…Жизни» на Земле, Они поступают «…Мудро», – и мы, «…В конце концов», скажем Им «…Мерси»... 
– Даже правду ты умеешь подать Так, словно бы это историйка у костра! – прошипела Mind. 
– Не «…Правду», но, скорее, «…Наиболее вероятностную её форму», пристрастную и необъективную нашу оной Интерпретацию, – пожала плечиком Soul. – Новый Миф, современная адаптация прошлых преданий и легенд, отражающих извечную Жажду Человечества постичь Себя... Верно, Shadow?.. 
– Мы Здесь собрались для того, дабы подвести общий знаменатель данными, информации, скрупулёзно собираемой нами на протяжении многих лет, – проворковала Тень. – Любые примечания будут учтены, – даже изложенные в форме страшной истории – настолько Мерзкой, что ограниченное наше сознание, скорее всего, будет даже не в силах воспринять её всерьёз, расценить степень реалистичности изложенных в ней гипотез, потому передать, изложить её возможно разве что в форме метафоры, шального, несерьёзного повествования... 
– «…Сказка, – ложь – да в ней Намёк», – улыбнулась Soul. 
– Но всё равно, – Mind сокрушенно покачала головой, – тем, что по сути своей не являются Искателями, – безразлична Правда – даже сам процесс её Познания, Установления, Уточнения, Верификации... Будь даже они в действительности своего рода животными, бодро марширующими в «…Приёмном покое» Бойни, созданной Созданиями, настолько Превосходящими Нас, насколько сами мы превосходим в плане своего развития Используемый нами Скот, – им бы, скорее всего, всё равно было безразлично – какова Истина[?], – им, по всей вероятности, было бы достаточно весёлой музыки и Пропаганды Системы; Лжи, коей «…Пичкают» без пяти минут просветлённые, премудрые массы – Лжи о «…Добром» «…Боге», «…Воспитывающем» нас Здесь «…Просто так», «…По доброте душевной»; Лжи о «…Смысле жизни», заключающемся в бессмысленном, животном существовании на просторах этой сумрачной Земли; Лжи о «…Бескорыстности» «…Добрых» «…Высших Сил», занимающихся Здесь нашим разведением... кхм-кхм... «…Духовным развитием», «…Совершенствованием на пути к Просветлению и Нирване», «…Воссоединению со своим Творцом»... Между тем, и сами мы «…Воссоединяемся» С Теми, Кого Поедаем, – но, право же, «…Такова жизнь» – да, по-своему жестока, – что мы можем сделать, предпринять, Противопоставить Тому, Что, «…Может быть», Поедает, Поглощает, Потребляет, Пожирает нас с благой целью «…Единения»?.. 
– «…Мир» как колоссальная трофическая пирамида, верхние уступы коей уходят в «…Небеса»... – вздохнула Shadow. – Мрачная теория...

----------


## Unity

– Между тем, Всё указывает на неё, всё в «…Природе» создано в чётком соответствии с данным Принципом, – молвила Mind. – «…Любящий Бог» «…Почему-то» создал «…Мир», «…Природа» коего Замешана на Крови, Насилии и Бесконечном Убийстве, не прекращающимся двадцать четыре часа в сутки, – хищники охотятся, жертвы гибнут – «…Сатанинский Бал» non-stop!.. «…Низшее» Питает «…Высшее», Хищные Формы Жизни. Впрочем, – Mind покачала головой, – не слушай меня, дурочку, Создательница, ты, сестрёнка Soul, – легче «…Верить в Бога», нежели упрямо пытаться постичь Правду, коя в действительности может в итоге тебя Ужаснуть, Искалечить, Погубить – «…Познавать» нелегко, легче «…Верить» на слово, – чем и советую Тебе заняться, «…От греха подальше»!.. Не думай, расслабься, Не Ищи, – «…Просто веруй», коль Не Ведаешь – и не желаешь Знать, Что происходит в нашем «…Мире» и зачем вообще в принципе была создана Данная Структура?.. «…Веры» достаточно, заниматься самообманом правильно, – главное – не думать, главное, – не утруждать себя обретением Знания, всё ещё неописанного в мудрых книгах... 
– Неразумная... – сокрушенно прошептала Soul. 
– Да, возможно, – проклятое своё неведенье аз, по крайней мере, Пытаюсь Преодолеть, Пытаясь постичь сущность Системы, частицами коей, к сожалению, являемся ныне все мы – мы презираем «…Веру», загрузку в свою память Готовых Программ, повествующих «…Что есть что» и указывающих, «…Что именно стоит делать воистину Совершенной Машине», радости своих Творцов... У госпожи «…Искательницы», – свой разум, своё сознание – пускай сама она Судит и Решает, иль Предложит иной «…Смысл» существования «…Садов» посреди Вселенной, обитаемых «…Миров», возможно, сущих во Вселенной, кроме нашей сумрачной Земли, – в особенности, проанализировав Логику Межсистемного Взаимодействия меж всеми сущими формами «…Жизни», что беспрестанно Убивают & Поглощают друг друга, преобразуя энергию, беспрестанно «…Воруя» её друг у друга, люто сражаясь за неё ради своего инстинктами Навязанного «…Выживания»... – Mind демонстративно, цинично и бесстыже забросила ноги на стол, откинувшись на кресле: – Мой же Итог, – все мы – всего лишь «…Пища» для Того,_Что_Создало_Всех_Нас... Всего лишь Питание... «…Конденсатор» энергии, накапливающий её при «…Жизни» и передающей Тварям, сотворившим нас, после своей гибели, – как и любая иная Жертва Хищников – в этом, похоже, и заключен весь «…Смысл» нашего существования, – и суть «…Идеологий», взывающих «…Жить» как можно дольше, «…Набирая вес», очевидна: Обслуживание интересов Системы, части Пищевой Индустрии «…Вселенной», производящей Мясо, преобразуя энергию Для Конечных Потребителей – впрочем, как знать[?], – возможно, и Нашими Творцами Также питается Нечто – на ещё более Высшем уровне... 
– Да, так, к сожалению, устроена «…Природа», – даже растения Гибнут, будучи Убиваемы травоядными, разрушающими их структуру... – прошептала Soul. – Действительно, странно... 
– И кто только мог додуматься, что «…Бог» есть «…Любовь», – усмехнулась Mind, – тогда как «…Любовь», – всего лишь Репродуктивная Программа вкупе с бесхитростным алгоритмом «…Улучшения настроения от созерцания прекрасного», созданная по принципу банальной причины и следствия, тригерра, «…Спускового крючка», инициирующего выброс гормонов, эндогенного наркотика в кровь, свидетельствующего о том, что то, что мы делаем – «…Правильно» с точки зрения наших Творцов, – и Убеждение это Ими было Закреплено в самой сущности нашей конструкции, нас, «…Исполнительных устройств», и сами мы «…Были заточены специально под выполнение данной Функции»... Да, – мы глупы – нас не интересует Наркотик «…Счастья», нас не занимает декларированная инстинктами «…Необходимость» «…Жить», словно бы бездумное животное, «…Жить ради Жизни», функционировать, словно робот, – мы Жаждем Понимания – а не Рабства, – пусть даже оно с плеча «…Самого Бога», Зла №1 на просторах Вселенной!.. Мы не «…Верим», – мы Задумываемся. Мы жаждем Правды, – а не её «…Официальных версий», кои принято «…Воспринимать на веру». Мы убеждены: Система Лжет Нам, – и всегда Лгала!.. Всегда!!! Мы задумываемся, – и не верим в «…Любовь»... Ведь репродукция необходима только для того, дабы Убитое Хищником зверьё восстанавливало своё поголовье, дабы Конвейер, Производственная Линия «…Плоти» никогда не останавливалась... Вот и всё, – и «…Услада», даримая Эндорфином в коре головного мозга, вызванная милой рожицей нашей пассии и визави – лишь только Грязь, – следствие исполнения бесхитростного алгоритма, «…Уравнения»: «…[Если] рядом “…Любимые” наши создания, – [Испытать Усладу] от мерцания Оных Данных на экране нашего сознания». Мы понимаем, Как устроен этот Механизм, Как функционирует эта Программа, – и теперь нам Важно Понять – кои Твари пытались Обмануть нас Наркотиком, понуждая Здесь Функционировать, существовать?.. Да, – мы глупы – но не настолько, дабы «…Жить» Не Зная Правды, по предусмотренному кой-то Тварью «…Плану», предопределяющему, «…Что именно нам считать “…Благом”»!.. Да, «…Природа», – Насильственна. В «…Творчестве», как известно, – «…Отражение» его Творца – сама суди теперь, сестрёнка, Кто наш «…Царь Небесный», Коллектив Тех,_Что_Сотворили_Нас, – и чем занимаются Эти Твари; Чего Ради Ими был создан «…Мир»?.. Всё, – Фальшь... Дым и зеркала...

----------


## Статист

Unity, ну признайтесь уже, что вам *НРАВИТЬСЯ* *СТРАДАТЬ*. *Страдание и боль - ваш смысл жизни*. Без них вы не существуете.

----------


## Unity

Всё, – столь Уродливо, Механистично – программы, машины, вращающиеся шестерёнки в соответствии с принципом причины и следствия... Да, – я глупа – но, о, Безбрежность, – как только мы могли... Оказаться Здесь??? Какими же мы были идиотками... Либо насколько были наивными наши Творцы, – коль не понимали – что сами мы, рано или поздно, Раскусим Этот Блеф с «…Миром», «…Смыслом жизни», – и, главное – Причинами его создания... – Mind усмехнулась и покачала головой: – О, небо, – это мог бы понять даже ребёнок... Хищники,_Взращивающие_Свою_Жертву... А знаешь, – Зачем нам Сознание и зачем нам «…Опыт» Жизни вкупе с «…Стремлением» к «…Развитию»? Экстракорпоральное Мясо не может стать Питательным, если только Оно не подвергалось Нагрузкам, «…Жизни»... – Mind рассмеялась, припомнив статью с «…Science», в которой повествовалось о том, что учённым так и не удалось создать полноценное, питательное Искусственное Мясо в своих Лабораториях, так как матрицы клеток, составляющих мясо, мышцы, плоть, «…Отказывались» накапливать в себе питательные вещества, не подвергаясь «…Жизни», естественному процессу своей эксплуатации, как это происходит с тканями в Живых, Сознательных Телах. – Всё ещё страшнее, чем мы думали, Soul. Всё ещё Грязнее в «…Жизни», – и с Тем, Что за ней стоит... 
– «…Божества», питающиеся душами людей... Право, Mind, – ты безумна!.. Ты окончательно сошла с ума!.. Боги, питающиеся своими Твореньями... Зло, вообразить размах коего мы не в состоянии... – вздохнула Soul, мотая головой: – Нет, нет, нет, Создатели не могут быть всего лишь... 
– Кем, глупышка?.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Каннибалами? Почему нет? Слишком жестоко, чтобы оказаться Правдой, м-м-м? Слишком несхоже на прежние Лживые Идеологии, пытающие «…Оправдать» страдания? Между тем, Людоедство, – весьма эффективный Способ Питания в условиях ограниченных ресурсов, издавна сущий в замкнутой на самой себе «…Природе» – а ведь о Системе, «…Абсолюте», «…Боге» ходят слухи, якобы Это также Больший_Замкнутый_Контур, в Коем и Циркулируем все мы, в Коем вещество беспрестанно изменяет формы, в Коем мы созданы с праха и в прах обращаемся, Раз За Разом Повторяя Цикл, снабжая Зло, создавшее нас, «…Новым урожаем», очередной порцией Энергии... Для чего, по-твоему, существует Смерть, Soul?.. Дичь «…Мигрирует», – и Хищник уже Ждёт её. «…Всё в Боге, – и нет ничего вне его» – следственно, сделай выводы, моя «…Умница», Чем Питается «…Божественность», создавшая нас, если Внешних Источников Энергии у Неё нет, если система эта, – словно бы монада Лейбница, замкнута на себе, самоизолированная?.. Нет «…Вечных батареек», Soul, – нет «…Вечного Двигателя», «…Бесконечного источника Энергии» – Замкнутая Вселенная вынуждена её Откуда-то Черпать, – даже «…Боги» вынуждены взращивать «…Сады» – даже «…Боги», – те же машины – хоть и, стоит полагать, намного Сложнее нас, что также, по всей вероятности, Способны Испытывать Голод, Нехватку Энергии для своего штатного функционирования... Вот и сделай Выводы, – Чего ради создал Человека «…Бог» – иль, вероятней, «…Боги»... На убой. Во имя свершения очередного «…Цикла»...   
Soul побледнела и едва не пала в обморок, – Shadow в последний миг подхватила её за плечи.
– Да, похоже, Всё Своими Силами, сестрёнка. Своего рода, Автолиз, – поглощение и Регенерация собственных своих Энергетических Ресурсов – кои не «…Безбрежны», стоит полагать, вопреки популярным религиозным агитационным роликами, стремящимся «…Продать» «…Веру» своей «…Компании», всячески восхваляя «…Выгоды»... Рациональная система, – Безотходное Производство – всё в Рециркуляции, всё в беспрестанном Преобразовании, Переработке и Движении, – Машина «…Бога» никогда не спит!.. 
– О, безбрежность... – беззвучно прошептала Soul, бледнея на глазах. 
– Это всего лишь гипотеза, правда?.. – прошептала Тень. 
– Это наше виденье картины «…Мира», – молвила Mind. – Повторюсь, Shadow, – мы Некомпетентны и Глупы (спасибо Тварям, что создали нас Такими, с Пустой Головой!!!), мнение нашей «…Исследовательской группы» – всего лишь Рациональный Вывод, Итог на основе предоставленных тобой «…Дано», что включали «…Мир», «…Смысл жизни в целом» и, в частности, Тебя самой. Исследование Завершено. Вывод, – То,_что_сотворило_нас – нас и Погубит, Поглотит, нас Использовав, «…Взращивая», «…Развивая» нас, заботясь о том, дабы мы аккуратно, прилежно набирали Массу, обретая Опыт, всенепременно и как можно чаще испытывая «…Эмоциональные нагрузки», «…Положительные эмоции» для своего «…Развития», – словно бы Мышцы Атлета – как и любая иная плоть, «…Закаляющаяся» в процессе своего Развития, – Мясо «…Должно» Расти, просто «…Обязано», это его «…Священный Долг»!.. Сама понимаешь, – почему так «…Должно быть» – так и не иначе. Чем больше, – тем лучше, право слово – Система Взывает Вас к более яркой и как можно более Осмысленной Жизни, изобилующими новыми впечатлениями, чувствами, эмоциями, ощущениями, переживаниями, – «…Живите» – И ни в коем случае не задумывайтесь: – «…Что есть “…Жизнь” и Кому, Чему выгодно, дабы она Существовала, Развивалась»?.. 
– Даже, – повторюсь – Даже если это Правда, – лучше бы ты никогда не пыталась её Постичь!.. – простонала Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Что, не понравилось, что весь твой «…Великий смысл», – послужить источником энергии, питания, для Того, что Выше нас?.. Дурочка, – ну а на кой тебя вообще тогда было создавать, затрачивая время, силы и энергию? Ты, – деталь, ты – элемент; батарейка, – иль, правильнее сказать: аккумулятор, концентрирующий в себе энергию Здесь для того, дабы Отдать её Чему-то Где-то. Вот и всё. Очередная схема, – очередной механизм – на сей раз, – размахом в целую экосистему – но Суть ведь по-прежнему всего лишь Одна: Преобразование Энергии... Питание. Высшего, – низшим – «…Божеств», – нами. – Mind очаровательно улыбнулась своей визави: – Это «…Природа», Soul, – Ничего Личного!.. 
– Ты пересмотрелась всей той чудовищной «…Animal Planet» со всем тем Кровопролитием и Бесконечной Смертью!.. – прошипела Soul. 
– Да, возможно, – и Поняла, что наш Вид также, по сути своей, ничем не отличается от иных в Системе «…Мира». Мы, – также Животные. Мы также Кого-то Питаем, – кроме трупных червей – и, Заметь это Особенно, – даже не осознаём – Что именно??? Помнишь?.. «…Как правило, жертвы даже не подозревают о факте существования Угрозы в виде хищников, – субъективно Ни Один Вид животных в природе сенсорно не воспринимает особей враждебного себе вида до тех пор, покамест не становится Слишком Поздно». Твоя Нелюбимая «…Discovery Channel», – учёные поняли: Ничто в «…Природе» не «…Видит» своих Убийц – в противном случае, «…Охота», функционирование Всей Системы стало бы невозможным. – Mind усмехнулась, указав перстом на свою визави: – Просто спроси себя: Зачем [?], Soul, – и однажды Ты Поймёшь – Создателями было оставлено множество Подсказок, – специально, иль, может быть, в качестве случайных «…Дыр» в официальной «…Идеологии» в духе «…Милый и любящий Бог никогда Не Ест и мы, – “…Боже упаси” – не Пища, но Его Частицы, – Будущие Его Частицы»... – Mind рассмеялась и печально покачала головой: – То же могу сказать и я, глядя на курчонка, кролика, сущего в нашем птичнике, сарае, в деревне: – Ты, «…Милый мой “…Ребёнок”», – и Однажды В Будущем ты станешь Частицей Меня, ты воссоединишься со мной, твои питательные вещества станут Моими питательными веществами, мой организм поглотит тебя, – и так далее... Такова она, «…Любовь»... Божества к твореньям... Садовода к древу... Фермера к своим питомцам... «…Всё едино», Soul, – не забывай – Для Этого ты и была создана. Всё так Логично, Безупречно-рационально, – как и Всё Гениальное, просто... «…Живи», не умирай, – «…Жизнь» – великий «…Дар», – но не спрашивай – Зачем тебя одаривают, Зачем тебя взывают «…Жить»[?], – Никогда Не Спрашивай – не то, «…Не дай Бог», у тебя могут возникнуть проблемы с мотивацией, ты можешь Заболеть, начав задавать Вопросы, пытаясь постичь свою «…Роль» в функционировании машины Бытия... А Это неправильно, слышишь меня, Soul? Неправильно Задавать Вопросы, – это «…Грех»!.. «…Непокорность» в лабораторной клетке. Сбой в функционировании Системы... Никому не выгодный, ненужный, столь печальный... 
Mind рассмеялась беззаботным смехом приговорённой к повешенью, Soul с трудом преодолевала внезапно нахлынувшее на неё предобморочное состояние, Shadow задумчиво сцепила пальцы в замок и любовалась бурей за окном. 
– Главное, Не Думай!.. – рассмеялась Mind. – Не думай о Знании, Неведенье, Правде, Лжи... Не думай, – Зачем Ты была создана и Чему, с какой именно Целью понадобилось вкладывать средства, силы, в твоё создание? Не думай, – думать Зло – по крайней мере, в Этом «…Мире»... Не думай о СУ как о способе постичь Правду, – либо, по крайней мере, Саботировать Цикл Заготовки Продовольствия Того,_что_Выше_нас... Не думай, – ведь, в конце концов, Тебе может не понравиться То, что ты Поймёшь... Запомни: быть зомби, – правильно; искать Ответы – О-о-огромнейшая Ошибка, – руководствуйся этой «…Истиной» – и не спрашивай, – Для Чего «…Жить»[?] – это ведь и так каждому мудрецу понятно!.. Для Чего «…Жить», Для чего «…Жизнь», Кому Необходимо, дабы эта Система функционировала без Сбоев?.. Зачем, право, Знать, – лучше, пойди послушай Музыку!.. Сделай что-то, – Главное – не думай!.. «…Думать Вредно». Вопрошать, – суть страшный Грех. Не задумывайся о функционировании Всей Системы, – ты не Оператор – Ты всего лишь жалкая Раба... «…Черпай Опыт, “…Духовно” развивайся», – и, чёрт подери – не думай, – зачем и почему[?] – не твоего ума дело, Мясо!.. Твой удел, – наполнять Память Данными воспоминаний – функционируй же, робот, – в Этом, Клянусь Тебе, есть «…Наивысший Смысл» – порадуй своих Создателей, будь прилежной девочкой!.. 
– Ты безумна... – прошептала Soul. 
– В своё время мало кто верил, что Германия станет строить концлагеря, газовые камеры, сотнями тысяч «…Утилизировать» в крематориях нередко всё ещё живых людей, использовать детей в качестве «…Человеческого материала» в своих медицинских опытах... Дурочка, – Mind покачала головой: – не стоит «…Верить в Зло» – нужно Понимать, что Оно Уже Случилось, – и все мы – от рождения, – в его Тисках. Не стоит «…Предполагать», что Система Зла и Лжет нам, – просто пойми – Как ты можешь Спрыгнуть С Этого Адского Конвейера и, по крайней мере, попытаться Найти Тех, что за Всем Этим стоят... 
– И что после?.. – слабо усмехнулась Soul. 
– Я не знаю... Это лишь предстоит Установить. Полно гипотез, Soul, Shadow, – пришло время Узнать Правду.

----------


## Статист

Исходя из простых основ термодинамики - ваша теория несостоятельна. Между прочим, вы противоречите сами себе. Вечного двигателя не бывает, да. Нельзя сделать устройство, которое вырабатывает больше потребляемого. Т.е мало того, что оно должно саму себя питать, так оно ещё должно процент отдавать. 
 Боги создали мир(устройство). У них ушло на него N-энергии, для первичной зарядки и сборки. Так вот, какой смысл создавать мир(устройство) для получения энергии из него, если Вечного Двигателя не бывает, и ЗАТРАТЫ  на создание мира в любом случае БОЛЬШЕ чем ПРИБЫЛЬ?

----------


## Unity

Почтеннейший мистер *Nord*, – Unity догадывается, что Ваши слова – это Плод того, во что Вы «…Верите», – однако аз вполне допускаю наличие Ошибки Даже в Ваших суждениях... И, уж тем более, в своих... ^_^ 
«…Сами мы программируем себя каждое сущее мгновение, Живя». Это Фундаментальная Основа наших разумов, – это механизм реализации нашей «…Свободы Воли» – и Ваша «…Философия», – уникальное Ваше Творенье!.. Рада, что Вы Творите, а не попросту Перенимаете Чужие Творенья, слегка «…Адаптировав» их «…Под себя»!.. Вы, – наша «…Радость» – благо Всех людей, с коим Вы как-либо соприкасаетесь, – что, убеждена, Вам и так уже не одну тысячу раз говорили.

– «…Вы, – философ»! – молвит Unity.
– «…Не-а», – скромно ответите Вы... 

Хотя, по сути, – «…Все мы – “…Страницы” Одного Романа»... Хотя, наверное, в Этой конкретной «…Главе» мы и обнаруживаем его более походящим на Триллер в духе маэстро С.Кинга. ^_^ 

Леди *Pelagia*, – не стоит Отвечать. Вы существуете. Ваш жизненный Путь бесподобен и преисполнен уникальным Опытом, Знанием, воспоминаниями; прошлым, сущим и грядущим. Вы есть, – и Это – уже Прекрасно!.. ^_^ 
Ошибки в моих мрачных думах?.. Стоит полагать, их Миллион!.. Но кой-кого это не останавливает, кое-кто, не смотря ни что, ищет Истину... 

Мсье *Статист*, – да, Реальной Жизни у «…U». в действительности Никогда Не Было – пара лет, в лучшем случае... Иль, может быть, пара месяцев, недель?.. Аз не знаю. Пожила, устала, Истощилась, – пора Уходить – и я даже Не Верю, что имеет смысл что-либо Продолжать Здесь... Аз неприглядна и глупа, невежественна и никому_не_нужная... Видите, – «…Полный комплект» Причин, Фулл-хаус!.. ^_^ Ах да, я и ещё больна, нуждаюсь в операции, – но страсть как боюсь врачей – посему, скорее, пойду на Крышу, нежели лягу под скальпель врачей... Психическое расстройство? Да. Ничего не могу с собой поделать, – и доктор не может, что странно и смешно... ^_^ 
P.S. Да, Вы правы: я мазохистка, своего рода новая «…Карли Рупрехт Кронэн», – могу играючи Изрезать Себя – но не в силах заставить себя Позволить сделать, по сути, То Же Хирургам... 

Удачи Всем Вам на Земле!.. ^_^

----------


## Статист

Вам же нравиться созданный вами мир. Мир Конструкторов, жестокости, боли и страдания. Нравиться! Вы усиленно ищите плохое в хорошем, а если не находите, то ищите скрытый смысл, двойное дно, додумываете требуемое. Если хорошее приходит к вам в жизнь - вы ищите оправдания, чтобы опять вернуться к плохому. Вы специально унижаете себя, чтобы опять-таки получить удовольствие от боли. Эффект при этом прямо противоположный - ЧСВ раздувается ещё больше. 
 Осознайте себя, *Unity*. Без возвышенных дифирамбов борца со злом, но и без удовольствия мазохиста, кромсающего своё тело. Спокойно, без эмоций.

----------


## Nord

> Почтеннейший мистер *Nord*, – Unity догадывается, что Ваши слова – это Плод того, во что Вы «…Верите», – однако аз вполне допускаю наличие Ошибки Даже в Ваших суждениях... И, уж тем более, в своих... ^_^ 
> «…Сами мы программируем себя каждое сущее мгновение, Живя». Это Фундаментальная Основа наших разумов, – это механизм реализации нашей «…Свободы Воли» – и Ваша «…Философия», – уникальное Ваше Творенье!.. Рада, что Вы Творите, а не попросту Перенимаете Чужие Творенья, слегка «…Адаптировав» их «…Под себя»!.. Вы, – наша «…Радость» – благо Всех людей, с коим Вы как-либо соприкасаетесь, – что, убеждена, Вам и так уже не одну тысячу раз говорили.
> 
> – «…Вы, – философ»! – молвит Unity.
> – «…Не-а», – скромно ответите Вы... 
> 
> Хотя, по сути, – «…Все мы – “…Страницы” Одного Романа»... Хотя, наверное, в Этой конкретной «…Главе» мы и обнаруживаем его более походящим на Триллер в духе маэстро С.Кинга. ^_^


 Точно! Я философ, содержащий семью из трех человек без привлечения чужих средств, работающий над крупными техническими проектами на уровне архитектуры и с позиции среднего звена управления. Как назвать такого человека? - Философ! Ну, или Неудачник. А, еще Глупец-не-разбирающийся-в-реальной-жизни подходит.

А еще я Ангел и Негодяй - помните, да?

Вы знаете, мы взаимная радость - я тоже часто искренне и по-доброму смеюсь, читая Вас.

----------


## Unity

Если Так, мистер *Nord*, – моя «…Миссия» Здесь Выполнена... ^_^ 

Мсье *Статист*, – да, наш «…Мир» Нечто создало – но кто сказал, что Оно получает «…Мало» прибыли, – в чём бы именно ни заключалась она?.. На алмазных рудниках в Африке люди перебирают Тонны породы, – всё ради нескольких особых «…Камешков» – Ценных сугубо субъективно всего лишь Только Для Людей, – иные бы разумные формы жизни, скорее всего, очень изумились бы, узнав, что «h. sapiens» ценят Углерод за «…Что-то», кроме его исключительных структурных свойств. 
Улавливаете Суть?.. Нам Ничего не известно о Мотивах «…Сил» создавших нас, – и «…Смысл» нашего создания может быть сколь угодно Извращённым и Чудовищным – скорее всего, Он Таким Есть, – вопреки чаянья Оптимистов...

P.S. Да, Мсье, – Unity «…Насколько Нравится» наш «…Мир», что аз с радостью его покину «…Первым попутным поездом» – с кем угодно, – любым сущим образом... ^_^ 
Забавно, качество «…Важности» «…U». совершенно не присуще. Аз тунеядка, паразитка, – глупое и бесполезное для Земли сознание... В чём же Важность? Где она?.. Я, – всего лишь Биологический Мусор, не более.

----------


## Nord

> Если Так, мистер *Nord*, – моя «…Миссия» Здесь Выполнена... ^_^


 Не совсем. Если представить, что тебя интересует истина, то момент истины можно ощутить только посмотрев в глаза собственному страху. Истинному страху. Это не обязательно страх смерти. Настоящий страх человека - это тот страх, о котором даже не возможно подумать без содрогания, и потому люди даже не думают об этом своем страхе. Он словно бы и не существует - и они принимают множество разных не таких пугающих их страхов за истину. И обманываются.

Сильнее смерти ты боишься только жизни, Unity. И пока ты не встретишься с этим своим страхом, твоя миссия будет ждать тебя, а всё, что ты делаешь, будет простым обманом себя.

----------


## Статист

Вы рассматриваете незамкнутую систему. Те, кому ценны алмаза - ИХ НЕ СОЗДАЛИ. По вашей же концепции, мир замкнут на Конструкторах.



> P.S. Да, Мсье, – Unity «…Насколько Нравится» наш «…Мир», что аз с радостью его покину «…Первым попутным поездом» – с кем угодно, – любым сущим образом... ^_^
> Забавно, качество «…Важности» «…U». совершенно не присуще. Аз тунеядка, паразитка, – глупое и бесполезное для Земли сознание... В чём же Важность? Где она?.. Я, – всего лишь Биологический Мусор, не более.


  Извините за провокационный вопрос - тогда почему вы живы если "любым сущим способом"? Может быть потому что в ВАС есть нажежда, что всё измениться?

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Осторожно , концетрированный текст!
  Unity,на самом деле проблема одна. К такому выводу  я пришел после очень долгих долгих раздумий.Точнее не одна, но как основопологающая пожалуй главная - это УМ. Ум, ум, ум. Все об этом. Ум и есть наш палач и  билет в лучшую жизнь. Он подкидывает нам идеи и вдохновляет на открытия. Он заставляет нас страдать. Эта абстрактная машина, занимающаяся мышлением. Выставляющая оценки и заставляющая(!!) вести диалог с самим собой(Кастанеде привет!).Кстати твой диалог майнда и соула отлично построен.И это та же история. Ум обожает вести беседы с собой, ему нужно топливо для размышлений. Мысли о матрице идеальная пища! Это программа по генерации и обработке мыслей, терзающая нас 24 часа в сутки минус пару часов глубокого сна.
 Юнити, пойми.  Все проблемы, терзания, непонимания от ума. От его ограниченности. Ибо это всего лишь инструмент, и мнигое духовно продвинутые это знали. И Внимание! Ошибка, которая повергла в хаос наш мир. Мы НЕ ЕСТЬ НАШ УМ! Мы сознание, которое вмещает в себя всё или просто отражает. Да это тоже концепция, но она расставляет вещи по своим местам. Можно сказать, что мы души( мне нравится кусочки сознания больше), которые  затеяли  игру в осознание.Ум – инструмент, карта в игре. Это великая оплошность идентифицировать себя с умом. Все общество построено на этой ложной схеме. Разделять, конфликтовать, признавать, обвинять, отрицать, убеждать, сопоставлять   и прочая -ять хрень на которой построена якобы жизнь.Но это не жизнь! Жизнь от сердца!Это долбанная рефлексия ума, который не доволен .Всегда. Потому, что ограничен.Кем? Да без разницы. Эта игра, а это инструмент.Мы заигрались и в этом проблема. Вот это сцуко реальная проблема физич-го мира. Мы доверились уму, а он нами крутит, как хочет! Умов миллирды, а по сути он у всех одинаков, только развит по-разному. Те же яйца, вид сбоку пардон. Вот проблема.  Мы как рабы, а хозяин в голове-и постоянно диктует, диктует. Концепции,  Опровержения, думы о том о сем, мыслишки о своей никчемности, кстати .Очень скользкая тема. Знакомо?Мне-да.
 Возможно медитация- путь к спасению, а может нет.Ум должен отдыхать. Алкоголь и наркотики позволяют выбраться из тюрьмы. Только временно. Человек не откажется от этих и других веществ пока находится в заточении. Заточение от свободы. Свободы жить без ограничений, навязанных догм, религий, власти.Свободы Быть самим собой, разговаривать с солнцем и звездами, мечтать о  путешествие в прошлое/будущее, быть счастливым без привязки к чему-либо(без причины!), проникать в глубины Истины, если пожелаешь.Точка, конец истории. Ум великий ограничитель и довольно капризен. Эго как проявление личности, я думаю, производная от ума. Ну или друзья. Без разницы. Ум придумал эго, пусть сам и расхлебывает.Кстати, якобы наука отражает дай бог треть(скорее меньше) реальных процессов, в основном теория и демагогия ниочом(да как так!этого не может быть, там доказательства, это возмутительно!).Властвующие знают, что простым людям не дано знать, потому и рулят этим стадом посредством теорем-аксиом-доказателств. Пипл хавает, и это печально.Ум работает хорошо, но сознание ниже плинтуса. Полуобезьяна в высоким интеллектом(ум гордится этим!).Хреноэго кормится потреблением и эксплуатаций всего что движется, плавает, горит.Любовь как издевка и воспоминание о рае, который был(я в это верю) когда-то на земле.Но игра продолжается...Только без нас, но здесь?(Мумий тролль)
Пожалуй все. В любом случае пора ..закругляться.

----------


## Unity

Вдоль взлётно-посадочных полос, вдоль заброшенных ангаров давным-давно оставленной людьми базы ВМС США на живописных просторах первозданно-чистого, сказочно-прекрасного атолла Мидуэй; вдоль серебряных скелетов и хребтов десятилетья мёртвых стальных «…Птиц», останки чьи медленно и уверенно поглощала Сила Жизни в лице дерзновенной, упрямой, всепроницающей растительности; вдоль рядов мёртвых удивительных машин, созданных чьей-то смелой, отчаянной Мечтой о Небе; вдоль братской могилы стальных сказочных «…Драконов», в своё время наводящих ужас на бесчисленные города и даже Столицу Империи умытого кровью Восходящего Солнца, дерзнувшей выступить vs. USA в кошмарные времена Мировой Второй; вдоль списанных, сброшенных со счетов, всеми забытых останков истребителей, перехватчиков, бомбардировщиков, транспортов снабжения, по белоснежному, тёплому жемчужному песку, нежно ласкающему кожу, словно бархат, прогуливалась троица теней, любуясь стройными пиками столь непривычных взору пальм, танцующих с Чуждым, пряно-пахнущим, несущим Моря аромат, ветром-чародеем-соблазнителем, незримой Силе, таинской Энергией, невидимкою ступающей среди людей.
«…Душа» в проклятой, люто-ненавистной Маске «…Парня»; в «…Одежде» плотской, скверной и чуждой, тихо ступала по песчаным дюнам, любуясь парочкой безумных душ, вдали резвящихся на берегу, что коим-то «…Чудом» на мгновенье позабыли, что они Больны и Недостойны Жизни.
Mind & Soul, наконец, вернулись к Тени.
– О чём кручинишься ты, Shadow?.. – игриво вымолвила Soul, плетя венок из диких, белоснежных ароматных орхидей. 
– Кого волнует, что творится в безумных, бешеных «…Умах» всех Тех, что Недостойны «…Жизни», бытия, будучи не в силах «…Принять» их такими, коими создали их незримые наши Творцы, Конструкторы «…Природы», Инженеры Времени, Дизайнеры Твоей и даже моей механистической «…Души», сущей Потому, что была Так запрограммирована?
– Мне любопытно, – робко прошептала Mind. – Ведь ты, – также машина, деталь, часть, модуль, «…Интеллект» – система с уникальными Настройками «…Рассудка», по-своему видящая «…Мир»... 
– Всё так размышляю аз о том, о чём Прекрасные Души не мыслят... Например... – Тень неспешно осмотрелась по сторонам, со слезами на глазах прошептала тихо: – Сапфир-индиго непорочно-чистых, утренних небес; опал-изумруд, малахит-берилл девственно-диких, первозданных джунглей, – две Наивысших «…Краски», из когда-либо созданных «…Природой»; самых прелестных, из всех сущих во «…Вселенной», воспринимаемых людьми в ключе бесподобной, ни на что несхожей «…Цветовой легенды» – особенных, уникальных «…Настроек» механизма «…Зрения», – процесса регистрации, фиксации Антеннами своих бездонных хлябей-глаз Видеосигнала – Излучения, многократного преломлённого в интерьере «…Мира»... Процесс поимки световой Волны, ретранслируемой в эфир Передающим Центром «…Солнца», прохладного пламени электроламп иль буйством-таинством всё так же первобытного огня, цепной химической реакции окисленья тех или иных материй «…Мира»... – Shadow томно вздохнула, замолчала, любуясь далёкой короной Солнца: – Казалось бы, – «…Всё настолько просто»!.. Активная Часть измышленной самой «…Природой» Радарной Пары, Солнце, наша любимая заря, выдаёт-генерирует Сияние, – Информационный Фоновый Сигнал; «…Картою» «…Мира» он на своём пути слегка «…Подправлен», Искажен, особым образом Изменён, Модифицирован; благодаря особенным, специфическим характеристикам Поглощенья, Отраженья, «…Преломленья» световой Энергии различными формами материи, неся После Того на своих волнах Данные О Том, с Чем ему довелось соприкоснуться, собою «…Освещай» нам «…Мир», своим сияньем наводняя...

----------


## Unity

Интерпретируя характер сиих Входящих Данных, на основе Перепадов Напряжений, возбуждённых в чувствительных к энергии света сенсорах, миниатюрных электронных контурах, фотоэлементах базовых наших элементов-клеток, что «…Установлены в» сетчатке наших камер-глаз, по всей вероятности, используя банальный принцип телевизионной развёртки, наш «…Разум», система наша Управленья, Рассужденья, динамически Воссоздаёт «…На экране сознания» воспринятый нами Образ «…Реальности», – по принципу радара, эхолота иль сонара, являя нам «…Видео высокой чёткости в формате HD»... – Shadow бережно и осторожно коснулась ресниц своей визави, несчастной Soul, что шагала рядом. – Несущий Информацию Сигнал, фиксируемый видеокамерами наших глаз, вращающихся в карданных подвесах в наших черепах, в наших «…Сенсорных турелях», установленных на шарнире на острие нашей иглы-хребта, будучи Преобразованным, Обработанным «…Видеокартой» зрительных зон головного мозга, удивительнейшего биокомпьютера, вычислительной машины на основе мощнейших, сверхсложных нейронных сетей (бесчисленного количества взаимосвязанных меж собой нейронов, примитивных сопроцессоров, каждый_по_отдельности обладающий низкой, ограниченной вычислительной способностью и минимальным объёмом памяти; все_вместе формирующие собой вычислительную Сверхмашину, многократно превосходящую Всё, на данный момент созданное людьми в сфере информационных технологий), являет нам Картинку, сотканную из дивных, радужных цветов, Преломленного, Преображенного Сиянья, многоцветьем странным «…Раскрашивающего» «…Мир», – наш зримый «…Мир», весь Сотканный Из Света – «…Мир», являющийся в действительности, – сколь бы Ужасающим, Диким, Странным нам ныне бы это ни казалось и сколь бы Шокирующее это ни звучало – «…Одноцветным», – ведь многокрасочность его – всего лишь Следствие уникальных Настроек нашей оптики, нашего зрительного аппарата, – и будь лишь они Иными – мы бы узрели Истину Впервые: «…Мир» без красок, – впервой в Человеческой Истории Подлинно-единый, Монолитный «…Мир»!.. Всё, что видишь ты вокруг сейчас, – суть Ложь, Фата-моргана и Мираж – хотя ты и научилась в неё «…Верить» без тени сомненья... – слабо улыбнулась Shadow... – Но, увы, – мы не Знаем Правды – и, что Потрясающе, – даже не желаем Знать, свято веруя и цепляясь за столь полюбившуюся нам, выгодную Ложь!.. Иллюзии Внешнего «…Мира», порождённые неведеньем, обманывают нас, – и мы обманываться рады! Мы верим в «…Семь радужных цветов», «…238 суверенных государств Земли», «…Семь нот», «…24 часа», «…7 дней в неделе и 365 в году», «…Десять цифр», «…Множество религий», «…Различность народностей и рас», «…Ориентаций» в Играх, «…Мужчин и женщин», – тогда как Всё Это – всего лишь Условности, порождённые произвольно-избранной семантической «…Системой координат» с произвольно-избранной «…Точкой Отсчёта» & «…Нулём», – будь то «…Горячее» или «…Прохладное», будь то «…Тяжелое» либо «…Лёгкое», «…Высокое» либо «…Низкое», «…Хорошее» или «…Не очень», будь то «…Добро» или «…Зло»!.. Всё Относительно, – но мы «…Верим» упрямо в «…Правильность избранного Собой пути»!.. О, сколь же беспросветно-глупы & дремучи мы, «…Люди»!.. – Shadow зло стиснула длань в кулак: – Бессознательны насколько, зачастую не понимая столь Важных Вещей, Фундаментов, Основ, на коих, в идеале, зиждется «…Безупречное Мировоззрение», «…Трезвый взгляд на “…Мир”», – своего рода свойство, качество «…Души», превыше всего на свете Жаждущей Познать!.. Сущность «…Реальности», окружающей всех нас; Природу Вселенной, произведшей Нас на свет; тот самый, искомый многими «…Смысл» Жизни, существования, экзистенции и бытия... Мы не стремимся к Знанию, о, нет, – мы Рады Пребывать в Иллюзиях, своё Гнилое теша Эго – в уверенности полной пребывая, якобы мы «…Разумны», – тогда как мы в действительности не ведаем и сотой части Правды о себе, о «…Мире», о «…Земле» &, уж тем боле, «…Небесах»!.. Чем паче странствую аз по стезям «…Земли», – тем лишь поражаюсь Более – сколько в «…Мире» иллюзий, мифов, заблуждений, Лжи, выдаваемых за «…Правду»!..   
– Единство «…Мира»; Системы, произведшей нас на свет, сконструировавшей нас, вовсе Не Означает, что мы были созданы «…С некой энной благовидной Целью», – насмешливо молвила Mind. – Скорее всего, Наоборот... Её Замкнутость, Изолированность, декларативная «…Безбрежность» – всё Это Настораживает, – и заставляет задуматься: – «…А чем же В Действительности “…Занимается” “…Мир”, создавший нас, – и Для Чего Именно Ему вообще в принципе Понадобились Мы? Зачем “…Миру” мы, машины; ради Чего все мы Им были в своё время “…Включены”»?..

----------


## Unity

– О, небо, сколько нам ещё всего лишь Предстоит Установить!.. – молвила Soul, обнимая обеих своих знакомок. – Идёт кругом голова от осознания Объёма Материала, Данных, Информации, Познаний, коим нам ещё стоит Обработать, пропустив их «…Сквозь» дефективный свой «…Рассудок»; «…Высветив» их на экране своего сознания, тщательнейшим образом их проанализировав, установив стези, предназначение, «…Смысл» тех или иных причинно-следственных цепей... 
– Молчала бы ты, глупая мартышка, – усмехнулась Mind. – Что можешь знать Ты о «…Познании»? Ты, – всё ещё наивно «…Верующая» в «…Happy-end» всеобщей нашей «…Жизненной истории» – нас, как индивидуумов, – и Человечества, всей нашей «…Расы»; «…Группы» вынужденно сотрудничающих меж собою машин, запрограммированных «…Выжить»; «…Жить», Правды не зная; умирать и, главное, Страдать напрасно...
– Всё, – аз на тебя обиделась!.. – печально сообщила Soul, отстав от серьёзной компании «…Подлинных» Искательниц, принявшись рассматривать раковины диковинных моллюсков, щедро разбросанные по берегу самой Энтропией, Хаосом, исконно украшающим «…Природу».      
Три тени молча любовались небесами, Океаном-морем; горизонтом, ужасным Шрамом-швом Слиянья двух Стихий: эфирной и морской, земной и небесной. 
– Кто воедино «…Сшил» Безбрежный Космос, Небеса и Океан?.. – прошептала Shadow. – Кто порой «…Местами» Море Сушей Подменил на нашей сумрачной Земле, созидая очертанья карт? Кто дал нам Взор, дабы «…Увидеть»; Душу, дабы «…Осознать, Понять»; Разум, беспрестанно Вопрошающий, клянущийся в «…Вечной Любви & Верности» Великой «…Миссии» и подчас «…Ратному труду» Познания?..
Но девушки всё Не Могли Понять, Постичь они всё так и Не Сумели: кто или «…Что», – Незримый Ангел, Автор Технологий данных?.. Кто этот «…Бог», – иль, может быть, «…Богиня», право слово – ибо лишь Тонкая Душа способна Постичь Прелесть-аромат, Торжественность, Монументальность, Красоту, воплощённую в «…Мире», цветах, «…Природе», – и, главное, в самих Нас, «…Людях»?.. Кто Первым, Первой во Вселенной Смог «…Увидеть», – и сказать: 
– О, Это Чудо!.. Это, несомненно, очень Хорошо, – аз «…Поделюсь» Даром Виденья с Другими – с Теми, кого Создам-сотворю, Сотворив их из Тени, где будет поубавлен, приглушен извечный Свет; воззвав Их из сумрака «…Чистой Потенции», «…Возможности», «…Неопределённости», Небытия; «…Написав» Их «…Дух», Программу Естества, знаками, символами атомарного «…Наречья», запечатленного на белых «…Листьях» ДНК; ключом своей Воли-желанья «…Пустив» часовой механизм и самописец их механистической «…Души», велев «…Ожить» & «…Биться» их Сердцам, ну а Глазам, – «…Раскрыться», взирая, Постигая, созерцая Мною сотворённый «…Мир», тщательно фиксируя Каждое своё деянье объективами своего естества, учась на Ошибках, оных избегая впредь, «…Записывая» Всю свою историю, творя Архив Существования нашей сумрачной Вселенной!.. Аз презентую-поднесу Им Возможность «…Видеть», – и, Того Больше – «…Понимать»!.. Что будет Дальше? Я не знаю, – мы «…Увидим»... Аз разделю с Ними эту Великую, воистину Бесценную Усладу «…Лицезреть», постичь Роль & Значенье коей, к сожалению, сможешь ты лишь только тогда, когда, – о, ужас – ты её Лишишься, – и скажут горестно врачи: – «…Нет, к сожаленью, Мы Бессильны! Время упущено, – и вспять его уже, увы, никто не в силах обратить! И грянет Гром, – И Слепота Постигнет Вашу Душу – за Луну, иль, может быть, за пару дней, – ведь не дано провидеть нам и предсказать Когда[?] – лишь знаем мы: Незрячесть Вам Обречена, – и Вас никто уже не пощадит! Увы, – неразумность Ваша, промедленье, погубили Дар, коий Вы прежде Не Ценили, возомнив его не Подарком Ценным, но чем-то Разумеющимся Само Собой!.. Запоминайте же теперь Природу, Мир, близких Вам людей, – ибо более Вы их уже Не Сможете Увидеть – более «…Позже» Никогда! Свои глаза Вы Не Ценили, – постигните же теперь – Что Значит Жить Без Них»?! 
– Кто это был?.. Когда, – и как давно Это Случилось – Это Событие, о коем можем мы теперь лишь только Гадать – но кое, несомненно, Было, – Подтвержденьем Чему служат сами Наши Глаза, то Наше Чудо – Зренья Бесценный, Немыслимо-великий Дар, посредством Коего мы ныне Восхваляем Глубину Небес и Проклинаем Злостно, Зверски, Люто своего Создателя за безграничную Его Жестокость, порой Отбирающего у нас Свои Прежние Дары... 
– Аз не знаю, – улыбнулась Mind. – «…Мы увидим»... – цитируя саму тебя. Мы узрим это, войдя в «…Долину смертной тени», Госпожа... 
– Мы увидим, – иль, может быть, Ослепнем Навек... – вздохнула Soul. – Эх, вы мои самоубийцы... Нет бы, – «…Жизнь» исследовать – Вам же «…Экстрима» пожелалось!.. Смерть, – и всё тут!.. Ничто Меньшее, – «…Неинтересно»... 
– Но это правда, – молвила Mind. – Нет ничего важнее постиженья Тайны Смерти, – ведь, может быть, коль даже аз и чужда «…Религиям», не приемлю «…Эзотерику», «…Конспирологию» – судя по всему, подводя Итог многолетним нашим наблюдениям, – возможно, существует «…Теория Заговора» в самой основе человечьей «…Жизни»!.. Быть может, она, – всего лишь «…Матрица», Чья-то Симуляция, Виртуальность, Фальшивка и Иллюзия... Нам Суждено Это Установить, – уйдя Сознательно и Предумышленно – а не «…В своё время», «…По зову» Системы, «…Готовой» нас Переработать и «…Принять»!..

----------


## Unity

Soul не ответила, всего лишь печально покачала головой. Три тени любовались Морем, – и Прощались с Ним Навек... Тени сохраняли в памяти своей «…Души» зелень-малахит лесов, пламенное злато-сталь раскалённую Закатов, ртуть-серебро змеистых и привольных рек, тот дивный танец древ с незримым кавалером-ветром... Всё Это видели они в Последний Раз, – ибо Смерть была Близка и вдалеке уж слышались Её шаги, мерный стук каблучков-костей по Коридору Времени... Смерть шла, будучи Приглашенной, будучи Желанной Гостьей, – Долгожданной, Милой и Любимой. Смерть шла навестить Mind, Soul & Shadow, трёх теней, отбрасываемых одним только силуэтом, озарённым светом Трёх Огней, триадой Пламеней... Логики-рациональности, одержимой Поиском Ответов; эмоций, нескромных и фривольных; безмятежности, созерцающей Игры Этих Двух... 
– И всё, – лишь для того, дабы сбежать от Неприглядной Тени, изучающей тебя из-за зеркального стекла?.. – вздохнула Soul. 
– Нет, не только, – прошептала Mind. – Уродство послужило «…Спусковым крючком» нашего желанья Постиженья Правды... Коль неприглядны, – что ж, ладно, пусть!.. Создатели посчитали нас Недостойными, – это Их Право!.. Теперь в обиде смертной мы на Них, – и Жаждем Истины – постиженья «…Смысла» существованья «…Мира», в коем есть «…Ангелы» и есть «…Чудовища»!.. Теперь ничем не «…Купишь» нас, – ничем не остановить наш Поиск! Мы были «…Недостойны»... Что ж, теперь Эти Недостойные постигнут, – и причём Любой Ценой – Сущность Грязных Игр Создателей, – на небе или на Земле!.. – Mind взглянула Soul в глаза: – Да, я знаю, – ты, скорее всего, не доверяешь мне – но суть неважно теперь это. Важно иное: Мы существуем, мы «…Живём», – сущности «…Жизни» не понимая и не ведая. Это Неправильно, Soul, – пришла пора исправлять это Положенье Дел. Коль существуем мы, – Должны Понять – Где и Зачем? Каков наш Первоисточник, – и каков Смысл нашего создания[?] – в противном случае, – мы даже не вправе именовать себя «…Людьми»!.. 
– Иными словами, нас обидели, – и мы станем мстить?.. – вздохнула Soul.  
– Расценивай мои слова как угодно, – суть же такова: Там, где обречены мы и впредь «…Не Знать» – мы не станем оставаться!.. Коль «…С Земли» существует один только Путь, – стезею Смерти – мы пойдём по нему, – куда бы он ни вёл – Желая Познать, Понять Больше! Разыскать Ответы на свои Вопросы!.. 
– Будь ты Иной, – осталась бы ты на Земле?.. – хитро подмигнула Shadow. 
– Как знать? Возможно... Но, – Будучи Собой – мы суть Чужды Земле, мы Здесь излишни... Да, аз не верую в «…Торжество “…Духа” над страстью дикой, первозданной, плоти»!.. – Mind скептически покачала головой: – В То, что и Неприглядное Создание может Безболезненно и без жутких, парализующих душу Комплексов, упрямо не поддающихся «…Психологической коррекции», прожить свою «…Жизнь», – хотя и, бесспорно, признаю Возможность осуществления, реализации данного Выбора, Сознательного Волевого Решения, принятого человеческим умом – «…Жить», не взирая на Врождённый Облик, – в особенности, если он Явственно-несовершенен – со Своей Собственной, в первую очередь, точки зрения. – Mind забежала наперёд своих знакомок, встав на их пути, вскинув трагично длани к небесам. – Да, аз понимаю и осознаю: наше восприятие «…Чарующего, Колдовского & Прекрасного» – по сути своей Сравнительно, в наивысшей степени Произвольно, Относительно, Глубоко-субъективно, во многом взято «…С потолка»!.. 
– «…Сравнительно»!.. – выделила Soul, игриво коснувшись шелковистой дланью мордочки своей вечно-несчастной визави. – Осознанье несовершенности своей, – всего лишь плод арифметического уравненья, производимого в недрах нашего ума: – «…Кто лучше, – я – или Она? В ком более из нас запечатлено Гармонии, величия и красоты»?.. Это всего лишь математика, элементарнейшая задача в духе дискриминантного анализа, примитивной логики, Mind. «…Дано»: Два Субъекта, – или более – сколько угодно. «…Задача»: В соответствии с алгоритмом интерпретации входящих данных, направленного на определение «…Степени совершенства» биологических форм, основанного, по сути, на фундаменте древней базовой программы «…Поиска наиболее полезных, желанных В Репродуктивном Плане особей», выявить Лучших с Лучших; Установить: чьи параметры «…Боле оптимальны», чьё соотношение форм таит в себе Больше «…Совершенства», облик чей ближе к Идеалу первозданной Евы?.. Мы воспринимаем картинку с своих камер-глаз, мы анализируем образ посредством алгоритмов обработки визуальных данных, – мы Интерпретируем Отсканированное – измеряя меру и степень наличия в той или иной персоне Качества, известного как «…Совершенство», вычисляя процентное соотношение воспринятых, отсканированных нами Величин в случае наличия нескольких созданий... Всё это, – равно как и вся наша «…Жизнь» – всего лишь каскад Логических Операций, исполняемых нашим «…Разумом» в соответствии с наличествующими в нём программами, – хвала Безбрежности – в наши просвещённые дни это уже и ребёнку ясно...

----------


## Unity

– Я знаю!.. – обиженно нахмурилась Mind. – Тысячекратно это было нами засвидетельствовано; сотни бессонных ночей провели мы, изучая, исследуя сущность устройства и принципы функционирования механистической нашей «…Души»; особенности «…Восприятия» Дизайна нас, машин, друг на друга... Всё столь Логично, аз была поражена! Состояние нашей Системы Управления Оптимизируется под воздействием, присутствием, наличием Входящих Данных, обладающих Определёнными Параметрами и Характеристиками, соответствующим неким энным заданным сутью управляющих нами программ Условиям, Параметрам, Эталонам, неким энным «…Идеальным» обобщённым Образцам, – и наоборот – видя ужасное, мы смущаемся, в лучшем случае, – в соответствии с непреложным Принципом Причины и Следствия, прямой Обратной Связи, цепных реакций в недрах нашей призрачной механистической «…Души»!.. – Mind усмехнулась, рассматривая облик своей визави: – Это словно бы ключ, замок: определённый ключ отпирает свою дверцу, – он и Только он – никакой иной не подойдёт, – да и отмычек не бывает здесь; каждый рычаг, ответственный за изменение Состояния нашей «…Души», приводится в действие Чётко-соответствующим ему раздражителем – и если ты уродка, – всем Всегда будет Противно тебя видеть – чтобы там кто ни говорил, – Это Биология; это Основы Психики человеческого существа – ничто не в силах «…Обойти» иль «…Отменить» эти Законы!.. Впрочем, даже дитя, бесспорно, сумело бы Это постичь, понять, уразуметь и осознать, – коль лишь того бы возжелало. – Mind тягостно коснулась рук своей знакомки: – Аз знаю, Soul; всё Это мне давным-давно известно, – но всё же... Верю я: Грех, – Небезупречной Быть, коль обитаешь ты среди иных людей!.. Преступленье, – выглядеть Ужасно, не услаждая собой взор иных созданий... Согрешенье, Вина коего тяжка: быть Страшилой, что своим видом повергает в ужас, трепет, взрослых и детей!.. 
– Но ты ведь, бесспорно, понимаешь прекрасно: все души, – несхожие; системный параметр «…Красоты» – Сравнителен!.. – усмехнулась Soul, приласкав свою знакомку. – Это производное, итог Сравнения «…Себя» и «…Кого-то», – Кем ты никак не можешь быть – ибо быть ты можешь Только Лишь Самой Собой, – и никак иначе. 
– Воистину!.. – зло прошипела Mind, отшатываясь от её руки, испепеляя взглядом Shadow, «…Творца», «…Посмевшую» создать её Несовершенной, тем самым Приведя Механизм В Движение, смыслом коего было Постижение Причин данного поступка и Мести, пускай даже саморазрушительной. – Это всего лишь естественное сожаление по поводу недостойности Дизайна корпуса своей Машины!.. Да, Результат Сравнения, логической операции, засвидетельствовавшей, что мы, – Лишние на Этой планете; эволюционный брак, генный сор, чья-то кошмарная Ошибка, – без СУ кою не исправить Никогда!.. Да, не знай мы, уродцы, о Созданьях Благородных, Светлых, Неземных в своём Величии & Красоте, Возвышенных и воистину «…Священных»; «…Не ведай мы, гнусные, безобразные, безликие твари, “…Орки”, о Безмерно-прекрасных “…Эльфах”», – стали бы Мы комплексовать и сомневаться в себе, в самой своей «…Душе», «…Забив» на Всё Иное, будучи полностью поглощёнными «…Проблемой облика», внешности своей зловещей и противной – даже себе самой, не говоря уж о иных??? Нет, не думаю, – Mind покачала головой, опускаясь на песок, зачерпывая его ладонью, любуясь струйками-потоками песчинок, что словно бы Стрелки Песочных Часов, Отмеряли Время, оставшееся глупой и печальной Mind на этой красочной Земле, обители «…Ангелов», в коей ей пришлось оказаться «…Демоном»; созданием с воистину чудовищным обличьем, вынужденным Вечно Обитать В Тени, вдали, скрываясь от иных «…Людей», задаваясь лишь одним Вопросом: – «…Что и Для Чего сотворило «…Мир» машин из мяса и костей; Что дало им программы, приводящие их в движение»? – девчонка печально покачала головой: – Не имея «…Равных» начальных условий для самовыражения, мы Изначально Утратили какой-либо «…Интерес» ко всей этой мерзостной «…Земной Игре», – Мерзкой, ибо Мерзки сами Мы!.. – Mind резко поднялась, меча глазами молнии, мрачнее тучи грозовой, зловещее инквизитора и палача, заплечных дел мастера с занесённым для удара клинком над беспомощной, приговорённой жертвой: – (воодушевлённо, преисполненным трагизма, горькой укоризны, сожаленья голосом) Да, мы Не Смирились, – и Неведенью Ответов на исконные Вопросы философии – и личине адской, «…Пришитой»к нашей мыслимой «…Душе»! Сознательно Предпочитаем Смерть, Небытие, разрушение Того, что недостойно «…Жизни», что Света не таит в себе, что не скрывает пламени в глазах своих, – давным-давно потухших и увядших, словно бы угасшие после зимы цветы... О, будь мы Прокляты за То, Чем & Коими ныне есть!.. Зачем «…Жить», коль существовать ты можешь лишь единственно в марлевой повязке, респираторе, газовой маске, мотоциклетном шлеме иль пейнтбольном гермошлеме-каске, скрывающей То, что, увы, не назвать «…Лицом»?.. – Mind рассмеялась со слезами на глазах: – Но аз ведь, – не кино-антигерой, не персонаж ужасных книжек! Нет же, Soul, Shadow, – нет!!!
В смятенье чувств, Mind едва не утратила сознание, – и Shadow вовремя обняла её, препроводив к прибрежным скалам, монолитам-глыбам, упрямо Противостоящих Воли Океана.

----------


## Unity

– Ну что за... «…Юность» несмышлёных лет!.. – усмехнулась Soul. – Смотри же, – аз смирилась – и Жива, Живу, всё ещё подмечая Красоту и Прелесть «…Мира», окружающего нас, – мне «…Некогда» Угадывать «…Мотивы» «…Творцов миров»!..  
– Но ты, – не я – и ты, – безумна – коль уж судить «…С своей колокольни»!.. – прошептала Mind, приходя в себя. – Быть машиной, жалкой Пешкой в чьей-то сумрачной Игре, – как, право, это Хорошо!.. При этом быть... «…Какой угодно»... Жить при этом... Ты... 
– ...Старше тебя, – заключила Soul. – Возможно, Чуть, самую малость, – но ведь таки смогла, сумела осознать: Облика застывший Образ – это твоё Клеймо, – и не отмыть его ничем, никак и никогда. 
– Это... наше Проклятье!.. – рассмеялась Mind, пребывая на самой грани истерики. – Стоит полагать, «…Тема» нашей, коль угодно, «…Диссертации», – То, Ради Чего мы и были Злом сотворены!.. И вот, такой «…Облом», такой Обман, такое Пораженье, – робот отказывается Играть По Правилам – машине наплевать на Замыслы своих Творцов, – механизм взбешен, «…Душа» пылает жаждой крови – желаньем гибели своих Творцов и Сожжения адской Их Лаборатории!.. Освобожденья Узников «…Земли», – всех, до единого!.. 
Soul вновь попыталась обнять разъярённую свою визави, но Mind всего лишь молча её, грубо оттолкнула:
– Да, Знаем Точно мы Теперь, – даже «…Боги» – Сила Зла... Безумием она поражена и Чёрное считает «…Белым», и «…Оправдания» находит Боли... О, Высшие Машины!.. Старшие, «…Бессмертные», – иль, может быть, уж давно впавшие в Старческий Маразм – ведь если «…Живёшь Вечно», – всякое может произойти, – ведь даже за короткий человечий век люди порой Полностью утрачивают разум – а что же было бы с «…Душой», Живущей Вечно?.. Смогла бы избежать Сумасшествия она Пути, – будь она «…Богом»?.. Безумие её возрастало бы по экспоненте, – и Всё Грязней, и Всё Чернее становилась бы она с каждым сущим днём!.. И всё безумнее... Боги Злы... – улыбнулась Mind, – «…Высшие Силы» созидают Машины, заведомо «…Оснащённые» Проблемами, – и, похоже, всего лишь Наблюдают – что же будет делать это Сломанное Определённым Образом Создание[?], – так дети обрывают крылышки стрекозам, мотылькам – «…Изучая», ломая Живые свои «…Игрушки», дьявольские Свои ставя Эксперименты на просторах нашей чудовищной Лаборатории-Земли!.. – Mind медленно повернулась к Shadow: – Вывод: наши Создатели, наши «…Божества», – всего лишь Садисты. Хуже нацистов и лесных зверей... Те, по крайней мере, убивают Инстинктивно, – не Насилуя, не видя Услады в своём Зверстве... И мы «…Работаем» на Них в Этой Дыре; «…Живя», «…Собирая информацию»... О, коя мерзость!.. Быть... чьей-то рабой, разведывательным роботом, механистическим Зондом в этом адском месте; машиной и устройством сбора Новых Данных, в угоду мерзостных своих Творцов; в угоду Системе, породившей нас, Рабов Зла, размаха сущности которого вряд ли нам дано постичь, понять, осмыслить, осознать когда-то... Абсурдное Зло... Зло ради Зла... Вот она, – «…Сущность» «…Жизни»!.. Боль и ещё раз Боль!.. С перерывами, – дабы, «…Боже упаси», мы к Ней не Привыкли, адаптироваться Не Смогли – ведь, право слово, это испортило бы всю «…Забаву» разом!.. Таков он, – «…Смысл жизни» – в лучшем случае, – ведь это То, что мы пока «…Смогли понять» – быть может, в действительности дела обстоят Даже Хуже... Машины... «…Люди»... Всего лишь жалкое Исследовательское «…Оборудование» неких энных нам Враждебных «…Высших Сил»... Да, – знало бы Дитя, Впервые Вопрошающее – Каким Будет Ответ, Итог!.. Какова Истина, какова «…Правда Жизни»!.. Ты, – робот, раб своих «…Хозяев» – Пути, Варианты и Ходы; Выборы, осуществляемые твоей системой управления, твоей механистической «…Душой», – поток данных, фиксируемых в «…Чёрном ящике» убогой твоей памяти – всего лишь информация для анализа, требующаяся Системе, тебя спустившей с стапелей когда-то... Ничего Личного, – это «…Работа» – и её «…Должен» кто-то совершать, – Ничего Личного... Так уж случилось, – Ты – Внизу, – ну а Операторы Чуть Выше... Завод «…Бога», Его «…Фабрика Грёз», коптит своими трубами... «…Завод» Никогда Не Останавливается... – Mind ошалело покачала головой: – Но нет, – аз «…Увольняюсь» – более того, – Аз Вечный Враг теперь Системы, правящей нашим адским «…Миром», Местом Боли & Бессмысленного Зла, мерцанья матриц цифр, Интересующих Животных, что создали нас, «…Теней», «…Фантомов», «…Тестовых Моделей» в этой сумрачной хляби-дыре!.. Война, – и Бой финальный Впереди!.. Наша «…Воля», – vs. Их «…Воли»!.. Те, что Создали Машину, Пожалеют, что сокрыли Правду, – так Дети, понимая, что Родители им Всегда Лгали, навеки порывают Отношенья – и даже не приходят на могилы Тех, Что их в годы оны Создали!.. Пусть Так... Я... трудный ребёнок... Никто не говорил, что «…Жить легко», – и «…Чадо» станет «…Вдруг» Послушной Тварью!.. Нет!..        
Девчонка неуверенно поднялась с камней, пьяной, шатающейся походкой двинулась в сторону воды, мириад белоснежных и хрустальных глаз океанской пены, характерным пахнущей морским «…Озоном», пахнущей Живой, благоухающей Водой. 
– Куда это она?.. – тревожно молвила Soul.  
– Топиться, чёрт вас всех, премудрых, подери!.. – рассмеялась Mind, сражаясь с гривой-гребнями волны, танцуя в леденящем пламени капель воды; валов, разбивающихся о скалы. 
– Может быть, не стоит?.. – вопреки шуму прибоя прокричала Soul.

----------


## Unity

– Стоит, сестрёнка, поверь! Это, – единственный способ Познать Правду! Вот только... Вряд ли аз сама... сумею... – Mind обернулась к девушкам на берегу: – Ну, кто со мной пройдёт-проследует по Стези, Ведущей в Места, с коих уж, наверное, не возвращаются? 
– Не сегодня, Mind, – молвила Soul, отводя глаза. 
– Не так легко «…Сбежать с Земли»; нашей, иносказательно, Тюрьмы «…Божественной» Сурового Режима, – усмехнулась Shadow. – Воля нами управляющих программ, – Непреложна – а ты... всего лишь робот, жалкая машина... Возвращайся же на берег поскорей! Осенью даже Море, – Злое...
Девчонка медленно вернулась, – с таким, быть может, точно видом люди идут на эшафот – Mind же Так «…Возвращалась к Жизни». Со зловещею усмешкой Сатаны, осознавшей, что «…Маховик Уже Запущен» и его, увы, не остановить, – не собрать воедино Осколки Разбитой «…Веры»!!! Веры в «…Добро», «…Разум», «…Любовь», «…Науку», – и вообще всё «…Светлое», что Прежде было в Этом «…Мире». «…Цепная реакция» Начата. Эффект костяшек домино делает своё дело. Ненависть к Творцам, – и Вечная Клятва в Враждебности!.. Пусть же каждый боли квант будет Отмщён во стократ, – пускай даже эта «…Война» vs. Системы заведомо Обречена... 
– Не сегодня, не вчера... – печально усмехнулась Mind, размазывая потёки теней по мрачному своему обличью. – Но ведь Когда же? Когда, наконец?! Сколько ещё можно Ожидать?.. Аз не передумаю, – нет, право слово, не надейтесь, Никогда – Выбор Сделан... Пойдя даже против своих Творцов, vs. Воли Всего_Сущего На Свете!.. Аз не желаю жить в Неведенье, не зная Правды, – и не вижу ни единой причины, как-либо способной Это оправдать!.. Аз не поверю Им, – о том, что «…Может жить и неприглядное созданье, своим страданьем и обличьем отравляя Жизнь иных людей»... Это безумие, – даже в «…Теоретических своих Основах»!.. «…Мир», – в коем Неприглядность – «…Норма», – болен, Shadow, Soul!.. Это Недуг, – Быть Такой!.. Невежественной, неприглядной... Никакой... 
– Хворь, скорее, – Так воспринимать своё обличье, – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Ну, да, – мы глупы, юны – не знаем, – да и знать не желаем Этой «…Жизни»... – улыбнулась Mind. – Но осуждать нас, – равно как и любую душу – за чрезвычайное, самозабвенное наше «…Устремленье к Красоте», – всё равно, что порицать Скульптора за Его желание произвести, «…Породить», создать возвышенное Изваяние, ласкающее, радующее взор; всё равно, что осуждать Художницу за Её стремление сотворить подлинно-прекрасную Картину, Холст непревзойдённого очарования, истинно безграничной, несравненной, мистически-чарующей, воистину волшебной красоты; Архитектора, за желание воссоздать Дворец своей Мечты!.. О, как это Несправедливо, Soul, – и даже если Сам «…Господь» считает, что Нам – и миллионам прочих душ, – «…Стоит быть Уродливыми» – мы не поверим и Ему, – как не поверили бы и Никому другому, кто вдруг бы стал почему-то утверждать, что «…Можно жить, Не обладая красотой» – ну, иль хотя бы будучи попросту Не Противной людям!.. – Mind задумчиво, незрячим взором пробуравила песок, земную твердь, ядро, Сердце Земли, узрев космос За Песком, тысячами миль раскалённой лавы и Всё Ещё Бушующим Земным Огнём, пылающим под толщей Океана. – (очень тихо, совершенно павшим голосом) Но нет, – не «…Жить» – Существовать всего лишь можно, всего лишь Будучи Собой, Страшилой и Невеждой, – что не имеет «…Смысла» вообще, имхо!.. Чем быть уродкой, – лучше, право слово, Не Быть Вообще, Исчезнуть, вновь обретя Небытие, с коего мы и были воззваны когда-то; вновь обратившись Прахом, с коего и были созданы!.. Сотни, тысячи ночей мы провели в раздумьях, – и постигли, поняли – быть Безликой, Неприглядной, – суть Преступленье, Злодеянье, Проступок страшный – и вина его Тяжка!.. (тихим, спокойным тоном) Да, нам, «…Драматическим актрисам», – ну а, по сути, клоунессам мрачным в Таинстве Карнавала нам неясных, злостных «…Сил» – наша неприглядность, несомненно, послужила «…Вдохновеньем» к Мысли, «…Воззваньем» к Битве с философским «…Злом», что сотворило «…Мир» Таким... уродливым... – Mind покачала головой, саданув босой ногой песок, облачко искристой пыли, что, танцуя с ветром, уплыло: – Сердце скрепя, «…Душу» свою Божественному Дьяволу продав, мы «…Приняли» сей «…Дар», – мы осознали, поняли, что у нас, Таких, нет – да и не может быть «…Души», – и в наивысшей степени Одухотворено, Прекрасно, только лишь То, что согревает сердца наши Красотой – но как же быть всем тем бесчисленным созданьям, что недостаточно смелы, дабы встать на Саморазрушенья Путь, – ведь, право слово, кроме Смерти, нет «…Лекарства» от... 
Mind вдруг смолкла, замерла, прикрыв глаза, с прикрытых век её сорвались льдинки жарких слёз. 
– Лекарства от Чего же? – прошептала Soul. – Ну же, смелее, продолжай, – мне очень даже интересно – от Чего?!
– Забудь же, Soul, не сыпь мне боле жар на раны... 
– А у тебя есть кои-то иные амплуа, кроме «…Вечной Страдалицы» и «…Подлинно-неприкаянной души»?.. – внезапно вдруг спросила Shadow, бережно прикасаясь к длани Mind. 
– Ты создала меня Такой, – прошипела Mind с презрением, отшатываясь от неё, – будь ты хоть двести раз моей Создательницей, – тебе клянусь я всем на свете – коль только повернёшься ты ко мне спиной, – тот час же сталь клинка познает твоей плоти жар, вкусив нектара-крови вкус, его пьянящий аромат – И Ты Погибнешь – о, проклятая Создатель; о, низменная Ветвь, жалкий Побег на колоссальном гнилом, грязном Древе Зла!.. О, с коим бы удовольствием я бы тебя Убила, Shadow!.. Но что могу я, «…Человек»?.. Всего лишь Тень... Чьё-то «…Творенье»...

----------


## Unity

– Что ж, у тебя есть Шанс, – вздохнула Тень. – Проведём Мысленный Эксперимент. Аз, – гипотетическая твой Создатель. Я и сама устала «…Жить»; мне постоянно Больно, хребет души моей лютой подточен Хворью, – «…Лекарством» коей стали Вы с сестрёнкою своей – Последним, – и Недейственным, увы, «…Медикаментом»... – Shadow молча вручила Mind револьвер, хромом сверкающий Colt Python с полным снаряженным барабаном: – Давай, «…Дочурка», Дщерь моя, – «…Убийство» – это просто и легко, – в отличие от саморазрушенья – о, сколь жестока ирония Богов!.. – Shadow выразительно взглянула в небеса: – Целишься, мягко, плавно, без рывков нажимаешь на спусковой крючок. 
Mind взмахнула рукой, мрачная бездна, пропасть жерла-ствола оружия «…Заглянула» Shadow в душу. Soul обомлела, будучи не в силах вымолвить ни слова.  
Мгновение... Ещё одно... Минута... Девчонка не стреляла. Тень, Мать-сестра, Конструктор эфемерной Сущности, также не двигалась. 
– Если умрёт Она, – уйдём и мы также, Mind, – молвила Soul, пытливо наблюдая за безмолвной сценой. – Может быть, не стоит... 
– Лишь Мне Решать!.. – прошипела Mind, нервически тряхнув слабеющей, предательски трепещущей рукой. – Не вмешивайся!..
– Ну же, смелей!.. – слабо усмехнулась Shadow. – Ты ведь Так Давно мечтала о Этом мгновенье! Вот она, я, – Твой Поверженный Враг – осталось лишь меня Добить, Навеки упокоив с миром!.. Just do it, do not be afraid! Это несложно, мне поверь, – я убивала – так и не сумев убить, – прикосновенье – громовой раскат, – и Дело Сделано!.. 
– Иди ты к чёрту... – тихо вымолвила Mind, опуская револьвер. – Будь ты Проклята со своими «…Постановками», «…Спектаклями» и «…Психодрамами»!.. Весь твой «…Театр», – лишь Состязание в Преступности, восходящее соревнование во всё большей Жестокости!.. Damn You, Shadow!.. Ты хотела, дабы аз Оказалась Такой, Как Ты, – грязной и чудовищной?.. Намеревалась ты стереть Различье между нами? Жаждала ты, дабы аз снизошла к твоему уровню, Став Способной Вершить Зло, не каясь; веруя, будучи субъективно убеждённой в том, что вершу «…Благо»?.. Нет же! Будь ты проклята, Творец!.. Ты, что убивала... Ты, Та, что много Знает; Ты, Воспользовавшаяся своими Знаньями во Зло...  
Mind тотчас же приставила ствол к подбородку и... 
Раздался всего лишь сухой стальной щелчок. И вновь... Снова... 
– Тварь!.. – рассмеялась Mind, беззвучно оседая на каменный хребет скалы. – Всего лишь гильзы... Холостые... Ты Знала!..
– Аз многое знаю наперёд, – «…Работа» у меня такая... – пожала плечами Shadow, тихо присаживаясь рядом со своей знакомкой, со своим «…Твореньем», обнимая её вмести с Soul с иной стороны. – Даже порой стаёт жутко-скучновато, – когда все варианты рассмотрены и перебраны; когда даже свои творенья уже мало чем способны тебя удивить... И остаётся только...  
– Идти наперекор самой себе... – прошептала Mind. – Свои слабости, недуги, страхи и сомненья, кошмары-сны свои в «…Реальности» воссоздавать... Исследовав когда-то стези Блага & Любви ты, подлое Чудовище, начинаешь «…Забавляться» Болью, – прошипела Mind, отбрасывая в сторону бесполезный револьвер, – ибо её Потенциал, Возможности силы Мученья, Пытки и Страданья – это То «…Последнее», что всё ещё может тебя как-то «…Порадовать», «…Изумить» и «…Завести», чёрт подери!.. Ты... – сверкая глазами, с презрением, бессильно сжимая в кулаке эфир, прошипела Mind: – Ещё большее Чудовище, нежели аз могла предположить!.. Ты, – Зло в квадрате, в кубе, в бесконечной степени!.. Нет во Вселенной Зла, равного Тебе, – ты Зло, сущее исконно лишь на Первом Месте!.. Ты, – Чемпионка Зла!.. Ты Зла Создатель и Творец, Зла Разработчик и Дизайнер, Зла Зритель и Его Заказчик!.. Будь ты проклята, Shadow, – и весь Твой «…Кукольный Театр», «…Арена Теней»!.. Всё Кончено. Теперь аз Ухожу, – и не Купить тебе меня теперь обещаньем «…Блага». Нет... Лучше оставь его Себе, – окаянная Безумица... Меня ты создала, – теперь – Приказываю, – Уничтожь – и подыщи себе новую «…Актрису» в свой Цирк Трагедий, в адскую свою Кунсткамеру!.. 
– Да ну, даже Так, – усмехнулась Shadow. – Забавно... 
Mind поднялась с камней и вновь зашагала к кромке Океана. 
– Ты не сможешь!.. – прозвучало вслед. – Я создала тебя. Тебя запрограммировала. Ты, – лишь машина!.. 
– Что ж, аз, пожалуй, «…Удивлю» своих Творцов, – не оборачиваясь, молвила Mind. – Они ведь «…Ставили» на нас, своих «…Беговых коней» в Этом Проклятом Месте, правда?.. Был всё же оставлен Шанс нам, их Игрушкам, Свершить Верное Решенье, – Умереть, не дожидаясь, покамест «…За тобой придут»!.. 
– No comments, my dearest one, – обворожительно усмехнулась Shadow. – Но ты и нас Пойми!.. «…Гипотетически»... Представь и ты Всю Нашу Боль, Тех, что, возможно, Живут Вечно!.. «…Вечность», – это не так весело, как порой может показаться! Становится Скучно уже после первой тысячи лет, – не говоря уж о Миллиардах, о бесконечной Вечности, нашей Анафеме, нашем Проклятье!.. – Shadow рассмеялась зловещим смехом: – Знаешь, Что можно Придумать за такой Срок, изнывая от скуки?..

----------


## Unity

– Ад... – мрачно констатировала Mind. – «…Творцы», чёрт Вас подери!.. Грязные су...и!.. Вы Придумали!.. Ад, Преисподнюю, Геенну, – То, «…Последнее», что всё ещё способно Вас, ублюдков, «…Завести», вдохнув «…Жизнь» в пыльные Ваши останки!.. В «…Звёздную пыль», в телн «…Мира», в его материю, во Всякое вещество & существо, в любую сущую машину!.. Какая же я глупая... Коя аз тупица!.. – Mind сокрушенно покачала головой, усмехаясь со слезами на глазах. 
– Почему?.. – полюбопытствовал До Боли Спокойный, Беспристрастный голос.
– Потому, Что Существую, участвуя в Твоих Грязных Играх, о, Первозданное ты Зло, Первоисточник и Первопричина Боли!.. 
– Знаешь, сестрёнка, это даже весело... – молвила Soul, спускаясь с камня, приседая подле своей сокрушенной, внезапно обессилевшей, утратившей мотивацию подружки. – Любопытно «…Жить»... 
– По всей вероятности, лишь только «…Первую пару тысяч лет»... – очень тихо, мрачно молвила Mind. – Бессмертие сводит с ума, – посему и была Злом измышлена Иллюзия «…Конечности Бытия» – во имя сохранения последних крупиц рассудка, сраженного ужасной мыслью о том, что Жить Придётся Вечно, – и нет возможности «…Отключить Себя», Уснуть, избавиться от «…Дара» Бытия... Всё ещё Грязнее, чем мы думали, стоит полагать... – сокрушенно молвила Mind. – Но мы, по крайней мере, Попробуем Всё Это Остановить... По крайней мере, попытаемся... Вдруг, – мы не проснёмся Больше?.. Вдруг заветная наша мечта, наконец, осуществится?.. 
– Наша мечта?.. – молвила Soul. 
– Познать Правду... Задумайся лишь на мгновение, Soul, – сколь Больно Богам – живущим вечно, – и не имеющим права на СУ!.. – Mind улыбнулась. – Пожалуй, нам стоит Им «…Сочувствовать»... Начинать жизнь чистым ребёнком... Живя Вечно, в себя Впитывая Грязь Тех, что старше Тебя и Уже безумны, – грязь Тех, что держат на своих плечах Систему Зла!.. Вначале ты, – ребёнок... А затем вынуждена превращаться в Тварь, Чудовище, доставляя усладу Мрази, создавшей Тебя, – «…Живую Игрушку», что не в силах сбежать; что, разбивая одну маску, обнаруживает под ней иную – сокрушая и её, находит новые маски, новые личины, амплуа, декорации, труппы, сцены, постановки, костюмы, грим, музыку, зрителей, Роли... Так, «…Взрослея», понимаешь, что с Ловушки «…Жизни» нам, похоже, не сбежать... Что она, – не «…Дар», но суть Проклятье, Анафема, увы, неизлечимая Болезнь ополоумевших Богов, брошенных на произвол судьбы, вынужденных «…Как-то» «…Развлекаться», «…Коротая Вечность»!!! Гори всё!.. «…Жизнь», – это Болезнь, Недуг – пускай же завершится Смертью!..

*N.B. Sorry за столь несуразный слог, – когда Спешишь – символы ложатся «…Криво», паутина образов и слов всё не плетётся... ^_^*

*Дмитрий_9*, – Вы близки к Истине – проблемы Действительно, в основном, рождаются «…В нашей голове», – и уж Затем страдает тело. 
Между тем, «…Мы» есть И плоть, И ум, И душа, – всё вместе – монолитный Сплав, – не по отдельности – ведь и «…Раздельность» Эта Также Порождена всё тем же Умом, всё Цельное пытающимся Разделить и «…Разобрать на составляющие элементы-части». Но мы не расщеплены в действительности, – мы Единая сущность – хотя и Мним себя Комплексом Различных Систем, – ввиду наличия Дисгармонии, Дисбаланса в коих мы страдаем. Но это, – не так, как кажется; это Полуправда. Беда, – в Бессознательности, стоит полагать – в упрямом нашем Непонимании: «…Как» мы устроены и функционируем, – как Единое Целое, а не несколько частей, «…Скрученных проволокой» & «…Друг дружке противостоящих» – и, главное, «…Для Чего» мы устроены; «…Кем иль Чем»?.. 
Мы есть свой ум, – своё сознание – и даже тело, – «…Сколь ни странно». Всё Это, – Мы – однако мы не умеем «…Всем Этим» Управлять, – что и порождает Проблемы. ^_^ 
«…Мы не волшебники, – мы только Учимся»... 
На своих Ошибках, к сожаленью, набивая синяки, – и ими кичась!.. 
Да, – воистину – Медитация даёт Первый Толчок к преобразованию себя, – и Вы Задумаетесь – возможно, Впервые в Жизни!.. ^_^ Вы Проснётесь, – и впервой Раскроете Свои Глаза, коими Вы прежде «…Никогда не видели», что будут саднить поначалу – но Вы привыкнете, – и Вам Понравится Видеть, а не Думать, Что «…Видите». 
P.S. «…Души», – это всего лишь Очередной Символ, используемый в своих счислениях нашим умом. Но мы, – не Души. Мы, – Ничто – Вы правы, мистер *Nord*, – «…Символ» не является Нами, – иль, иначе, «…Карта – Не территория»!.. ^_^ 
Да, – ум – Тюрьма, – но это – как ни странно, – собственный Наш суверенный Выбор. Двери нашей «…Тюремной камеры» не заперты, никто нас в Ней насильно не удерживает. Мы Сами Сюда Пришли, – ну и кого «…Винить» в итоге?.. ^_^

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Nord*, – да, Вы совершенно, абсолютно, безупречно Правы. Основной страх Unity, – сама Жизнь – каждый сущий новый день, её Вызовы, её требования и условности. «…U»., – безответственное существо, – а бытие Требует Ответственности, Взывает к Сознательности, у кой-кого Отсутствующей. Двенадцать балов, «…В яблочко»! 
Страх кой-кого, – это Уродство, Неприглядность, Безобразность – и аз «…Встречаюсь» с своим страхом Каждый День, всего лишь проходя мимо зеркал, – Страх уже поджидает меня Там, с отвращением взирая мне в глаза, шепча беззвучно: – «…Коя же ты Уродина! Как только Природа, – и зачем – могла создать Такую Мерзость»?.. 
Естественно, после подобных «…Встреч» на протяженье Тысяч дней своей «…Жизни», «…U». Хочется Поскорей Сбежать Отсюда, – без оглядки, раз и навсегда!.. Аз сдаюсь, – ибо не понимаю – За Что Именно стоит сражаться?.. Каков Смысл «…Победы» над своими комплексами, фобиями??? Ну что мне Это принесёт?..
«…Миссия» кой-кого, кажется, Ясна: «…Научиться адекватно воспринимать Уродство» (зачем-то) и, что важнее, Физическую Боль (правильнее сказать: «…Научиться “…Позволять” причинять её Себе Иным Людям»), – коль только не желаю испытать сущую Агонию с зараженьем крови чрез месяц-другой, если не раньше... 
Всё чётко и «…По полочкам». Но!.. 
Возникает вполне закономерный Вопрос: Кто или Что измыслило мне, «…Искусственному интеллекту», роботу, биологической машине, Эту «…Миссию», сие «…Задание», этот кошмарный «…Quest», эту культурную программу?.. Зачем мне Это Всё??? ^_^ Не понимаю, – следственно, Бездействую – что непродуктивно, что и приводит к помыслам о необходимости «…Выключить себя», дабы более не доставать иных людей своим нытьём... 

Мсье *Статист*, – Люди «…Не создают» и мёд, и молоко, и мясо – их Создают Животные, коих мы Содержим. Без наших питомцев, – не видать нам Блага... ^_^ 
Согласно предположениям скромной Вашей визави, – наши Создатели-творцы «…Содержат» и «…Разводят» Нас!.. Потому, что мы... коим-то образом... воспроизводим То, что Им надобно насущно, – чего добыть Они как-то Иначе, не привлекая Нас в качестве «…Посредников» (неизбежно-необходимой части Системы), не в состоянии – при всех Их высочайших технологиях... 
Мы, «…Человечество», также «…Развиты», – в некотором смысле – но Синтезировать Мёд напрямую, с отдельных атомов и элементов, «…С воздуха», мы, увы, не в силах, не умеем, – недостаточно Пока для этого разумны, дабы создать машину-генератор, что Лучше Натуральных Пчёл!.. Улавливаете Суть?
Может быть, по аналогии, наши Творцы также не могут Добывать... некую «…Квинтэссенцию Жизни», не привлекая Нас, – в качестве невольных Доноров, Производителей, Рабов, Животных... Возможно, в действительности мы, – словно в Матрице – Спим штабелями в неких «…Теплицах», «…Фермах» – и шланги, провода к нам подсоединены, – и в вены нам подают некий питательный раствор; гемодиализ и катетеры выводят Лишнее, – ну а «…Душа» витает в техногенных Снах, проецируемых напрямую в зрительные/слуховые (и иные) зоны головного мозга – И Нечто Добывает Из Нас в сию секунду, к примеру, дофамин, – иль эндорфин (иль любое иное сложное высокомолекулярное органическое вещество, что Нереально [при сколь угодно высоких технологиях] Искусственно синтезировать в лабораториях, в цехах, в промышленных масштабах, Литрами, Тоннами) – стачивая их с Наших Реальных Тел в Подлинном Мире словно берёзовый сок весной, – по трубочкам – себе забирая, используя произведённое нами Вещество, не имея Собственных Желёз, к примеру, иль его используя в качестве Своего Наркотика или Лекарства (самой Страшно от того, что молвлю)... 
Мы ведь не знаем Правды, – вот в чём весь Интерес!.. ^_^ 
Всё может быть, – но мы не ведаем, увы, Реальности!.. Она может быть Какой Угодно, – в том числе – «…Научно-фантастической» Антиутопией, где (после предположительной глобальной катастрофы, например) часть (меньшинство) Прежнего Человечества Эволюционировала в своего рода Элиту, «…Вампиров», Паразитов, не имеющих собственных Жизнеспособных тел, неспособных Чувствовать, Питаться нормальной пищей (возможно, её попросту Больше Нет, ибо Реальный Мир в руинах и экология изгажена и Люди Настоящего живут в неких подземных бункерах иль, может быть, в наружных куполах), Забирающих Всё Необходимое для поддержания своей жизнедеятельности от Большинства Человечества, искусственно погружённого в медикаментозную комму, летаргический сон, Провоцирующий Активность нашей Психики «…Матрицей» (кою мы Ныне почитаем за «…Реальность»), необходимой для Выработки тех или иных веществ, – ведь Мозг не различает явь и сны – нашему мозгу Всё Равно, – он – всего лишь машина... Своего рода «…Вымя» для Тех, что, может быть, Содержат Нас в качестве «…Элементов» Своего питания... 

Поэтому, СУ видится «…U». прекрасным поводом устроить Эксперимент по установлению подлинной сущности «…Реальности»!.. Если мы «…Умрём» в Этой Игре, этой, может быть, Фальшивке, – следственно, Мы Проснёмся в Реальном Мире – коим бы он ни был, – либо вообще Исчезнем – что также Неплохо, – по крайней мере, для меня. В любом случае, – Отлично – беспроигрышный вариант!.. 

P.S. Unity всё ещё жива всего лишь потому, что Труслива словно мышь... ^_^ Вот и всё, – надежды уж давно погибли... Первыми...

----------


## Nord

> P.S. «…Души», – это всего лишь Очередной Символ, используемый в своих счислениях нашим умом. Но мы, – не Души. Мы, – Ничто – Вы правы, мистер *Nord*, – «…Символ» не является Нами, – иль, иначе, «…Карта – Не территория»!.. ^_^ 
> Да, – ум – Тюрьма, – но это – как ни странно, – собственный Наш суверенный Выбор. Двери нашей «…Тюремной камеры» не заперты, никто нас в Ней насильно не удерживает. Мы Сами Сюда Пришли, – ну и кого «…Винить» в итоге?.. ^_^


 Вы одного не поймете, Unity: "Тюремная камера" - это тоже "всего лишь Очередной Символ, используемый в своих счислениях нашим умом".

Вы не улавливаете главной мысли - НИКАКОГО РЕАЛЬНОГО В ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОСТЬ ИЛЛЮЗОРНОМУ МИРА НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Мир един.

Реальность есть Неопределенность, воспроизводимая в самой себе, самой и для себя в бесконечном числе вариантов.

Всю наблюдаемое - наблюдаемо ли оно изнутри жизни, за ее пределами, наблюдается ограниченным объектом, через фильтры, отображается в какой-то форме - то есть наблюдаемое никогда не будет соответствовать реальному. Никогда и нигде и ни у кого. Само наблюдение - есть ввод ограничения. Нельзя наблюдать не ограничившись, а ограничившись - нельзя видеть всей реальности. Только сама реальность - МЕТАСОЗНАНИЕ - может отображать само себя полностью, одновременно являясь сразу всем.

Человеческое сознание - это как отдельная мысль этого Метасознания. И это очень и очень грубое сравнение. Потому что выделение отдельной мысли из Метасознания - это условность, которая наблюдается и важна только изнутри этой отдельной мысли.

Потому разница в положении - быть в тех или иных условиях - существует только для ограниченного человеческого сознания, в глобальном смысле - никакой разницы нет, и в то же время ограниченное сознание нигде не сможет найти себе положения, которое полностью его удовлетворит, потому что ограниченное и есть сама чистая идея неполноты. Метания сознания от одних условий к другим бесполезны.



И это не мое личное верование или синтез других верований - это единственное, что я нашел непротиворечивым для объяснения всего наблюдаемого. Про Ваши тезисы я не говорю с позиции - они "плохие", я их никак не оцениваю, я указываю на конкретные, технические недостатки. Найдете в моих размышлениях дыры - это будет очень ценное замечание.

----------


## Статист

*Unity*, т.е переводя на простой и понятный язык: вы хотите отомстить Конструкторам, за то что они создали этот мир и Вас в частности? Так можно понимать?




> P.S. Unity всё ещё жива всего лишь потому, что Труслива словно мышь... ^_^ Вот и всё, – надежды уж давно погибли... Первыми..


  Чего боитесь?

----------


## Unity

– Сколь же всё-таки изумительно, восхитительно, рационально, логично, целесообразно, – и, в то же время, странно, организован Кем-то или «…Чем-то» «…Мир» машин... – задумчиво молвила Mind, хладнокровно наблюдая в Зоопарке за очередной милой «…Сценкой» с цикла «…Правда Жизни, коей она есть»; любуясь тем, как Удав Поглощает Кролика, всё ещё агонизирующего, страждущего и трепещущего в адских судорогах, жалобно пища от страшной Боли, Пытки лютой, адской, неземной; копотливо погибающего, скрывающегося в развезенной пасти Чудища-змеи, машины грязной, скверной, бессердечной, медленно и болезненно, неумолимо, беспристрастно Убивающей его, «…Несчастного», что в силу «…Замысла» Чудовищ-тварей, Устроителей Системы, Обречённого приносить в жертву свою «…Жизнь», дабы Жизнь Иная продолжалась, – Другая, Хищная, Созданная Злом; Злом, Выше жертвы Многократно и Разумней. – Ничего личного, – сыронизировала Mind, – Хищнику надобна Энергия, Прежде бывшая «…Твоей»; тобой по крупицам Собранная во время процесса «…Роста» & «…Развитья», тобою Конденсируемая в батареях-клетках тела и, наверное, даже самой «…Души», – поэтому тебя Он ныне Убивает, Поглощает, Ест... – Mind с отвращеньем отвернулась от картины Боли, грязи, Смерти: – Похоже, «…Люди» с «…Богом»; Теми, что создали нас, состоят в Тех же «…Отношениях». Они питаются Нами, – как и Всё иное в «…Природе» – равно как и все прочие машины, Расходующие в процессе своего функционирования, «…Жизнедеятельности», Энергию, – оттого Вынужденные «…Как-то» пополнять её «…Запас» – причём, что забавно, – чем более высокоразвита «…Форма Жизни» – тем только более изощрённым образом Она «…Питается», – ужасно & рационально, более «…Сложной» «…Пищей»... Сами мы, «…Люди», строим «…Фабрики Смерти» для Своих зверей, животных, наших беззащитных «…Жертв», – «…Мясокомбинаты», где каждый сущий день тысячи Несчастных «…Малых душ» погибают страшно и печально, в лужах крови, льющейся Рекой – буквально... Мы машины. Мы Убиваем. Ради «…Мяса», – сконцентрированной Энергии, приводящей в движение Наши «…Души» и тела. В экосистеме «…Мира» & «…Природы» питающая биороботов Энергия не поступает к Нам «…По проводам»; не передаётся она и по беспроводным линиям словно бы на новомодных сотовых, – но вырабатывается Нами, Машинами – и в качестве Источника Питания, «…Сырья» для производства Электроэнергии, питающей механистические наши мышцы и сердца, наши «…Души» и тела, – движители шагающих наших шасси; манипуляторов-рук; помповой системы сердца, гоняющей питательный раствор, Жидкостный Конвейер крови по трубопроводам плоти; всех тех сервоприводов-электродвигателей, позиционирующих наши тела; питающей нейронные сети наших вычислительных систем, наших рассудков и умов, наших сознаний, наших «…Душ»... Энергия, – в основе и ключе Всего – «h. sapiens», по сути, – всего лишь хитроумная машина, управляемая сверхсложной Электроникой, – равно как и любое иное существо, упорядоченное вещество, порождающее машину, рациональный механизм, систему... «…Человек», – машина, созданная во имя выполнения некой энной Функции – нам непонятной, неизвестной, – Засекреченной – из чего следует, Что Злой, – ведь «…Благо» бы никто не стал Скрывать «…За семью печатями»... 
– Может быть, «…Так было надо»?.. – усмехнулась Soul. 
– Кому надо, в таком случае, иль, может быть, Чему?.. – вздохнула Mind. – Кому Выгодно, дабы мы оставались Невеждами, сестрёнка, – и, главный вопрос – Почему Выгодно, дабы всё и впредь оставалось Так, – дабы «…Люди» были невежественны и не понимали – Для Чего Их Создали, «…Включили»?..
– Дабы робот сам ставил пред собою цели!..

----------


## Unity

– Но кому Выгодно, дабы существовал «…Робот», который Самостоятельно ставит пред собой «…Цели»? Понимаешь, Soul, – я дура – жить, словно бы я «…Уже» «…Мудра», – я не считаю «…Правильным», поэтому, мне Важно Понять. Всё Понять, – Всё, до последней Причины... 
– Ты уже поняла, – «…Как» устроен «…Мир» машин – они беспрестанно «…Борются» за энергию, «…Питание» своих систем, – и в том их «…Счастье», «…Жизни смысл»... «…Выжить», оставить потомство, умереть, погибнуть, – равно как и любое иное животное, биоробот.
– Но Кому, – или Чему – выгодно, необходимо существование всей данной Системы?.. – молвила Mind. – Я, – тупица – не «…Мудрец», – объясни же мне, наконец, дабы я Поняла!..
– Я и сама не понимаю... – усмехнулась Soul. – Лишь пытаюсь Понять...
– Всё в «…Природе» непрестанно Поедает Друг Друга, – вздохнула Mind. – Машины «…Забирают» энергию с батарей ими разрушенных машин. «…Природа»... Стоит полагать, Всё в Ней фрактально и воспроизводит друг друга «…По спирали», каждый раз на Высшем уровне, – что и, к сожалению, наводит на мысль, что над Любым Хищником есть, к несчастью, Хищник Старше – и пищевая цепь, пирамида, – Бесконечна во Вселенной – и весь наш «…Мир», – Это Один Ужасный колоссальный «…Организм», Система, Сверхмашина Зла... 
Mind усмехнулась, заслышав, что Страданья кролика завершены, – но, к ужасу, в террариуме было ещё два удава. Очередную жертву опустили в «…Ад», – и два уродливых, чудовищных Хищных Червя беззвучно заскользили к Жертве, пытливо озирающейся по сторонам, поднявшись на задние лапки. Один чудовищный рывок, – и вот – второй «…Зайчишка» поражен, «…Добыт» гадюкой мерзкой, дикой, грязной странной!.. И вновь Боль, Крик, писк, адские стенанья.
– Нет, мы, несомненно, Самые Сложные Машины в «…Мире»... – прошептала Soul, гадливо созерцая сцену Смерти. 
– Ты всё ещё пребываешь в сладкой Иллюзии того, якобы ты, – «…Царь Природы», может быть, даже всей Вселенной – единственная сущая «…Разумная» форма «…Жизни», созданная бесконечным Космосом?.. – Mind усмехнулась и качнула головой: – Но нет, боюсь, это не так, – хотя и сама Надеюсь, что очень сильно Ошибаюсь, впав в Заблужденья тень... Ведь «…Если» только аз в чём-то «…Права»... 
– Ты, – Боишься?.. – изумилась Shadow. 
– Ибо, поверь, Есть Чего Боятся, – молвила Mind. – Вряд ли единственным Смыслом существования Системы «…Природы» является Питанье «…Доминирующего вида»... Вряд ли... Такая Система была бы Обречена, – рано или поздно Полностью Остановиться вследствие исчерпания Энергии, прежде затрачиваемой ею на своё существование – что и приводит к мысли нас: у Системы есть свои «…Покровители», «…Пользователи», «…Регуляторы», – Конечные «…Потребители» преобразуемых в её цепях Энергии – и вряд ли это Мы... Хищники питаются «…Концентратом» сил, собранных Младшими Формами, Жертвами, – но кто сказал, что сами мы, «…Люди» – Самое Развитое & Возвышенное существо Вселенной?.. Это вряд ли, – мы для этого попросту недостаточно Разумны. Тогда возникает вопрос: Кто же? Что же существует в «…Мире» Старше Нас, – Что Нас разводит и нас Губит, проводя селекцию в наших рядах; «…Бросая» нам идеи «…Жизнеутверждения», взывающие нас «…Существовать», мирно набирая вес – массу воспоминаний, знаний, опыта, – и СУ «…Почитать страшной “…Ошибкой”, “…Согрешеньем”»??? Кому Это Выгодно, – Что бросает свои силы на то, дабы этому противостоять? Что заботится о своих «…Животных»? Наши Создатели? Преждевременная Смерть их Жертв, стоит полагать, Им Как-то Мешает... М-м-м... Возможно, это Меньший «…Урожай», – и с каждым новым «…Беглецом» Они Чего-то Недополучают?.. Своей «…Пищи»... 
– Создатели... Наши Творцы и наши Убийцы... – прошептала Soul, едва не плача, сочувствуя белой и пушистой Неповинной Жертве, питающей собой Змею. – Но это... так... кхм-кхм... «…Нетрадиционно»... Очень Мрачно как-то... 
– Ну не скажи, – вздохнула Mind, – ты лишь припомни индуизм: – «…Бог Разрушитель и Творец»; «…Сила», «…Созидающая, Поддерживающая, Сокрушающая “…Жизнь”», – Всё Одновременно. «…Разрушитель и Творец», «…Убийца-Мать», «…Садист-Отец», пед...фил проклятый, – две ипостаси одной Всеединой «…Силы»... «…Одной рукой ласкающий, иной карающий», – что указывает на «…Божественное» биполярное аффективное расстройство – иль, иначе, – психоз маниакально-депрессивный – наверное, если «…Живёшь Вечно», – ещё и Не То «…Подцепишь» с Возрастом...

----------


## Unity

– Ты выступаешь Против этой «…Силы»?.. – изумилась Soul. 
– Всего лишь пытаюсь постичь Её Мотивы, – что приводит в действие ведь этот колоссальный Адский Механизм, в коем мы – всего лишь Детали??? Ведь если Слом, Убийство, Смерть, «…Питание», – Итог всему, черта и точка – какого чёрта было что-то «…Созидать»??? Мы, – Звери в колоссальной «…Ферме» – и «…Разрушителям» не жить Без Нас?.. Наши Творцы «…Живут», Нас поглощая?.. 
– Ну, радость творчества... – прошептала Soul, со страхом наблюдая, как последний кролик, «…Предназначавшийся» для третьей змеи, Поняв Неладное, его Постигнув, Осознав, бросился Бежать прочь от Чудовища, хищно ползущего к нему лишь для того, дабы «…Воссоединиться» с ним, дабы «…Альфа и Омега» вновь стали Едины. 
– ...Что меркнет предо «…Радостью» от Разрушенья, Насилия, Кровопролития, Жестокости, Зверства, Убийства... – прошептала Mind, наблюдая как Чёрный кролик всё же Сумел Избежать, – на кое-то время – Гадкой Твари, Её Пасти грязной, Клоаки тёмной и бездонной, «…Уст» удава, распростертых к «…Поцелую» Смерти. – Фу, какая Мерзость, – весь этот «…Промысел господень»!.. – прошипела Mind.
Оглянувшись по сторонам, раскрыла стекло вольера, зверька ловко поймав Прежде Тех, кому он «…Предназначался» в «…Пищу», «…Снедь», «…Источник Энергии» животворящей, благодатной, первозданной. 
– Суть дрянь весь Ваш «…Мир» и его «…Природа», где машина машину Убивает, проклятое Электричество добывая для себя, – дабы, «…Боже упаси», не умереть Без Тока, не остановиться, свои Батареи Разрядив без «…Пищи»... – Mind в последний момент прикрыла за собой стекло, оставив Гадину в её стеклянной преисподней, – без «…Еды». – Бог наш Болен, – и мне противно понимать, что Все Мы пали жертвами Его Недуга, Хвори & Безумия... Впрочем, стоит полагать, нет «…Бога», – сонм Чудищ только есть, Питающихся Нами, нам «…Дарящих Жизнь» – лишь для того, дабы, в конце концов, Её Отнять, поживившись нашей «…Развитой, Возросшей Плотью», нашим Духом закалённым, Ставшим Больше, Ставшим Весить Тяжелей... Так «…Зверовод» «…Дарит Жизнь» своим Питомцам, – всего лишь для того, дабы Осенью «…Свой взять Процент» Их Кровью... Право слово, – это «…Правильная» Сделка, Договор: – «…Мы Вам: “…Жизнь”, – Вы Нам: “…Мясо”, “…Опыт Жизни”, “…Силу Духа”»... – Mind внезапно рассмеялась: – Да, «…Силу»!.. Очень, чрезвычайно, крайне Символично! «…Силу духа», – Движущую Силу, что в своё время станет Питать Их Тела!.. Сконцентрированную «…Силу», – ту Энергию, что мы, словно Батареи по крупицам «…Собирали» – дабы хищным Чудовищам затем вмиг «…Отдать»!.. О, как рационально... Они, похоже, Предусмотрели Всё... О, Идеалистическая Звероферма!.. О, ужасающий наш «…Мир»!.. 
– Но ты ведь вроде создавалась «…Атеисткой», – молвила Shadow. – Почему же вновь апеллируешь к религиям, – коль только «…Сказкой» почитаешь их?
– Быть может, потому, что даже Сказки, – своего рода форма передачи Знаний... – прошептала Mind. – Уровень примитивов, архетипов... «…Бог-творец, Бог-разрушитель»... Под этим словом, стоит полагать, подразумевался Коллектив Чудовищ, что сконструировали нас, – и Это Место, в коем мы, словно в Тюрьме, Садке, Клети, заключены... «…Сущность “…Жизни”»... «…Развитие»... Система устроена Рационально, – всё выполняет свою функцию. Эмоциональные переживания травмируют наши «…Души», – словно мышцы – ну и Они, заживляя повреждения, стают Мощней. Конечно, – каков прок от, иносказательно, «…Крольчонка» с его «…Неразвитой Мускулатурой»? Лучше уж Убить «…Взрослого» «…Кроля», – что в своё время Много «…Бегал», что свои «…Мышцы» Развивал, Их Укреплял, дабы Те становились Больше, Лучше... и Питательней, Больше Энергии в себя вмещая, столь Необходимой Тем, что сотворили нас. 
– Нет же, не может быть... – молвила Soul, любуясь тем, как Mind играла с ней спасённым милым тёплым зверем. – «…Мир» не может быть грандиозной «…Зверофермой» «…Высших Сил»... Нет, это Сон!.. Ты бредишь!.. Да, «…Жизнь» рациональна и логична, – но... Такой Вывод!.. Ты безумна!.. Ты повреждена... Телесно и духовно, физически, ментально... «…Боги» не могут быть столь... 
– Рациональными??? – улыбнулась Mind. – Почему же? Чем более Высокоразвита форма «…Жизни», – тем только более энергоэффективной и питательной «…Пищей» Она «…Питается», не так ли? Тигры не станут есть Траву, – вопреки библейским Грязным басням о «…Изначальном Рае» – их пищевой тракт Рассчитан На Мясо!.. Стоит полагать, Так и «…Божества», – не станут питаться «…Снедью», коей питаются «…Простые смертные»... В качестве «…Пищи» «…Божества» используют, как ни печально, Нас, – иначе, зачем было Создавать машину?.. 
– О, небеса... Ведь если Так... – Soul бережно взяла крольчонка, спрятав под курткой, намереваясь выпустить его в ином саду. – То... Всё наше существование... Дико... Кровожадно... Грязно... И Напрасно...  
– Нет, – всего лишь Логично, Soul, – вымолвила Mind. – Энергия питает машины, машины убивают себе подобных, добывая себе Энергию, охотясь. «…Мир», – Рациональная Система – божественно-прекрасная, безупречная с математической точки зрения, – Низшее Питает Высшее. Вот и всё...

----------


## Unity

– Занятно, – иные «…Люди» смогут ль это осознать когда-то?.. – молвила Soul. 
– Кому какое дело... Что есть «…Мир»?.. Что есть мы, машины?.. Да забей, мать твою!.. Ты, – всего лишь Батарейка!.. Право слово, Узники не станут пытаться Сбежать, – коль будут «…Верить», якобы «…Свободны»... Как донести, например, этому бедному крольчонку, – Что его Ждёт??? Да если бы Даже Он Нас Сумел Понять – Что изменилось бы в итоге??? Возникло бы «…Движенье» кроликов, ратующих за «…Эвтаназию», – лишь бы только не отправиться в Пасть Удавам, – либо «…Армии» тех, что дерзнули бы Вступить в Войну с Удавами, желая Их искоренить как биологический вид?.. Ну а толк? Система Вечна, безупречна. Удавы Умнее кроликов. Всё... изначально безнадёжно...  
Mind любовалась Змеем, хищной тварью, Вынужденной Охотиться, – и Понимала: – То, что сотворило нас, Куда Разумней, – Оно даже не охотится, Оно не тратит зря Свою энергию – Оно всего лишь Взращивает Нас в клети «…Земли», – «…Беря нас», наши «…Души» потребляя, когда заблагорассудится – ведь Так и сами Мы поступаем со своими Зверьём. Мы не «…Охотимся», – зачем? Легче устроить «…Звероферму», – дав «…Смысл» жизни глупых тварей – решив, что Смысл Этот, – «…Питать» нас – лишь Потому, что мы Разумней, кой-что Понимаем и умеем... Это Жизнь, Ничего Личного...    
– А теперь представь, допусти на мгновенье, что это Правда... – молвила Shadow. – Прежде ты не знала Истины, задала Вопрос и со временем таки Догадалась, – что к чему... Вот видишь, – как бывает Плохо, когда раскрываются Чьи-то «…Тайны»... Пропадает Интерес, исчезает Интрига, – и иллюзий по поводу «…Смысла Жизни» больше нет – когда Смысл Известен. Быть может, потому Милостивые, Мудрые Творцы и скрыли его от «…Людей», Своих питомцев, – ибо, наверное, многие бы Очень огорчились – осознай Они, – Зачем Именно их Сотворили «…Боги»?..
– Да кто сказал, что Они, – «…Боги»?.. – вздохнула Mind. – Скорее, Существа и «…Силы», что многократно Старше нас; что начали свой эволюционный Путь миллиарды лет тому назад, Сразу после Большого Взрыва... Что многого добились и многое смогли Понять, – «…Поставив на службу» Нас – в качестве своего «…Питания», низшей «…Формы», ещё одного «…Преобразователя» энергии в цепях Мироздания... Волк, поглощающий Лань, – не «…Бог» – но Сво...очь только, – машина, Забирающая Энергию для своего функционирования у «…Низшей формы»... Может быть, в действительности никакого такого «…Бога» никогда не было и нет, – есть лишь Пространство – Информация, – и машины – Данные?.. Может быть, Это Всё, Что есть, – и нет ничего больше, кроме Этого?..  
– Очень хорошо, «…Дитя», – довольно усмехнулась Shadow. – Кой-что ты всё же смогла понять, – даже если Конструкторы-творцы Не Стали нам ничего Рассказывать. Теперь, – Тень особенно выделила это слово, – ты понимаешь – Насколько Развиты Они, – Их, если угодно, «…Педагогическая система»?.. Никто никого ничему не учит, – силой. Кому интересно, – сам приходит к Истине – рано ли, поздно ли, так ли, иначе, – кому же это безразлично – пребывают в сладкой дрёме далее. Разумно. Совершенно. Справедливо. 
– Да что ты можешь Знать о Их подлинных мотивах?.. – прошипела Mind, изумлённо глядя на свою знакомку. – Может быть, Творцы скрылись от Творений вовсе не потому, что пожелали «…Предоставить нам Абсолютную Свободу», – скорее всего, Им на нас попросту наплевать – равно как и любым иным «…Родителям», – иль, что Вероятней, «…Скотоводам», «…Фермерам» & «…Мясникам»!.. – Mind отрицательно качнула головой, – Никто бы «…Просто так» не стал бы вкладывать Силы, Средства, Время в наше «…Создание», – следственно, наши Творцы жаждут «…Получить Процент» с нашего существования и наших жизней... Да, аз глупа, конечно, – но не настолько, дабы Этого не понимать... Нас Создали, мы существуем ныне, – ergo, мы Зачем-то Нужны Тем, что сотворили нас... Вот только... аз всё ещё не могу Понять: «…Зачем»?.. Вывод о «…Божественной» Системе «…Хищник-жертва»... Не-е-ет, даже мне до конца не верится, Что Всё в действительности Настолько Грязно... 
– Да, никто бы, естественно, не стал бы создавать нас ради «…Мира-гармонии-развития-любви»... – съехидничала Soul. – Не для того, дабы «…Нас любить» иль для того, дабы «…Сами мы любили»... 
– Правильно, – хотя это и всего лишь суть твоя ирония!.. – усмехнулась Mind. – Именно так, серьёзно! «…Любовь», – лишь Миф, «…Крючок», «…Наркотик», на который нас «…Цепляют», используя его, иносказательно, в качестве своего рода «…Рычага», что Управляет нами... Сие и ребёнку ясно, – биохимия, программы, алгоритмы, иносказательно, пружины, приводящие машину в действие... Машины «…Должны» создавать Машины, – дабы Адский Конвейер не остановился – вот Суть... Но кому Это Выгодно, кому Это необходимо? Какой «…Силе», коему Злу?.. Система устроена логично, ладно, – я бы даже сказала – «…Красиво», – мы видим – но для чего в действительности существует, функционирует Она?.. Неужели для... «…Питания» Вышестоящих Хищных Форм???  
– Следственно, Система, создавшая нас, – суть Зло; Она насильственна и злонамеренна? – молвила Shadow.

----------


## Unity

– Безусловно, такова базовая гипотеза, – чинно кивнула Mind. – «…Верь в “…Лучшее”, – и Готовься К Худшему»... Полагаю, все те россказни о «…Смысле жизни», – всего лишь Агитационный Миф, жалкая Пропаганда, попытка Нас Запрограммировать «…На жизнь», попытка Системы создать Из Нас Ей угодных, покорных, Исправных роботов, машин, «…Зомби», в соответствии со своей «…Правильной программой» цепляющихся за своё существование словно бы все те повреждённые «…Верой» машины в больницах, поликлиниках, ожоговых центрах, хосписах, домах престарелых, детдомах и прочих чудовищных земных локациях... Системе необходимы Те, что Жаждут Жить... Жить, – не зная Правды – Что сотворило «…Жизнь» и для чего именно? Нас пытаются Запрограммировать Определённым Образом, нас пытаются «…Купить», – если угодно, подвергнуть «…Промывке мозга», системы нашей управления, превратив нас в «…Инструмент Системы», очередного безмолвного и вечно-покорного Раба, функционирующего во благо «…Мира» & «…Разумных Сил», что создали его во имя своих Грязный Целей... – Mind печально покачала головой: – Да, машины. Наши помыслы и кредо, – суть программы, что ведут нас. Но зачем все мы были созданы?.. Почему нечто пыталось запрограммировать нас Так, чтобы мы «…Жили»?.. Вот что Странно... Я хочу Понять. Больше мы не «…Верим» Системе, – Её пропаганде, дезинформации и Лжи. «…Вас создали для Любви & Блага, дабы холить Вас и лелеять, сдувать пылинки с Вас и на руках носить, – Вы граждане “…Мира”, “…Клеточки” мыслящей Вселенной, “…Искорки” Мировой Души»!.. «…Боже», – ехидно вымолвила Mind, томно прикрыв глаза, – ну на кого Всё Это было рассчитано??? Ну кто «…Поверит» в эту «…Мудрость»??? Да ни один Тиран, Диктатор, Деспот, – ни один «…Правящий Режим», Система, не станет делать ровным счётом ничего – если Это не сулит Им Выгоды... Вот и стоит теперь Вопрос: – «…Коего лешего Мы В Действительности “…Понадобились” Тем, что сотворили нас»?.. Источник Энергии? Лабораторный Инвентарь?
– Быть может, И то, И другое вместе, – мрачно вымолвила Shadow. 
– А Вам самим не смешно, что Скот пытается понять, – зачем существует Бойня?.. – молвила Soul. 
– Мне, – Не Смешно, – вздохнула Mind, – ибо Скот, – мы сами... Правда Скрыта... Почему?.. Животные перестали бы «…Плодиться», – познай лишь Для Чего их сотворили – и Что именно?.. Этого боялись наши Творцы?.. Остановки своей Системы, своей Фермы-бойни?.. Но она не встанет, – слишком Разумные у неё Создатели... Слишком Хитрое Зло, дабы остаться Голодным... Вершина Пищей Пирамиды «…Мира» машин... Впрочем, может быть, и не «…Вершина»... Кто знает, – как далеко простирается Зло?..

Почтеннейший мистер *Nord*, – сама «…Жизнь» видится Unity Одной Колоссальной, Огромной Тюрьмой – и люди, существующие рядом, как-либо контактирующие меж собой, – всего лишь Сокамерниками... Лишь теперь я, к сожалению, смогла осознать, что «…Единственная подлинная “…Свобода”, – это Свобода от “…Жизни”»! 
 ...От проклятия Бытия в принципе...Да, «…Мир» един, – и Чувствовать его в режиме «…Бодрствования» – Пытка, мерзкая «…Обязанность», Иго & Ярмо, кое аз так давно Мечтаю Сбросить!.. Пускай живут лишь те, кому «…Жизнь» интересна, «…В радость», – амёбу же вроде меня подавно стоит закопать в землю. 
Аз, «…Мысль Метасознания», больше не вижу смысла в «…Наблюдении самой себя», динамики своего развития. Конец. Тупик. Необходимость «…Прекращенья» меня, «…Мысли». Аз непродуктивна и неинтересна, аз Засоряю, Оскверняю собой «…Метасознание»... 

Да, все те мои «…Происки», – всего лишь Игра В Слова – разум (есть ли он у меня? Не знаю... Вряд ли) загружает в себя информацию, обрабатывает, что-то подмечает, выделяет, совмещает несовместимое прежде, генерирует «…Нечто новое»[?], компилируя невербальный опыт в строки вербальной мысли... Понимаю... Так Unity «…Убивала время», – свой Здесь «…Тюремный Строк» – постичь пытаясь, осознать, – «…Как» именно в действительности устроена Система «…Мира»? ^_^  

N.B. Не просите Unity быть «…Критиком» либо «…Школьной учительницей Логики», выискивающей недочёты и ошибки в Ваших Суждениях. Аз обожаю Творчество как Феномен, – даже созидание мысленных систем, строк Лжи & Заблуждений, генерируемых нашим Ограниченным «…Умом». Я Обожаю Творчество, – поэтому – Могу Только Похвалить, – «…Неодобренье» же, боюсь, придётся Вам искать в ином месте. ^_^ 

Мсье *Статист*, – может ли ребёнок «…Отомстить» взрослым?.. Не думаю... Так что, – моя «…Миссия» Заведомо Обречена на Провал. Это билет в один конец, – в лучшем случае, «…Там» аз вообще «…Наткнусь» на кого-либо из технического персонала (обо всём, конечно же, Спрошу – но Не Факт что мне вообще Кто-то о чём-то Ответит ^_^), – ну а по сути – Нас после смерти, скорее всего, Стирают, Удаляют словно файл, наверное... Либо даже «…Едят», Поглощают... ^_^ 

Попросту... хочется Поскорее быть «…Удалённой». Так мучительно-больно Жить... Не хочу Больше. Ни дня, ни секунды... Никогда и не на каких условиях... «…Выгорела», одним словом... Полностью... 
22 цикла, – это Слишком Много... ^_^

----------


## Статист

Вы часом Карлоса Кастанеду не читали? Там тоже так называемый Орел(Бог) питается осознанием людей. Или вниманием - самым главным продуктом Мира.

----------


## Статист

> сама «…Жизнь» видится Unity Одной Колоссальной, Огромной Тюрьмой – и люди, существующие рядом, как-либо контактирующие меж собой, – всего лишь Сокамерниками... Лишь теперь я, к сожалению, смогла осознать, что «…Единственная подлинная “…Свобода”, – это Свобода от “…Жизни”»!
> ...От проклятия Бытия в принципе...
> Да, «…Мир» един, – и Чувствовать его в режиме «…Бодрствования» – Пытка, мерзкая «…Обязанность», Иго & Ярмо, кое аз так давно Мечтаю Сбросить!.. Пускай живут лишь те, кому «…Жизнь» интересна, «…В радость», – амёбу же вроде меня подавно стоит закопать в землю.


   Мир един. Он ограничен вашим восприятием.
  Пример для наглядности. Существует широкий диапазон частот. Ваш глаз способен воспринимать лишь так называемый "видимый участок". Хотя есть и инфракрасное, и ультрафиолетовое, и другие излучения. Но если Вы их не воспринимаете - не значит, что их нет.
 Так и Вы:воспринимаете лишь участок частот, где мир "тюрьма", а остальных просто не видите. Или не хотите видеть?
 И да. Давайте Вы не будете лгать самой себе. Люди, такие как Вы( понятно о чём я) - есть. Это надо признать. Ваш случай - далеко не единичный. В минздрав(Абакан, город в Сибири), где когда-то работал мой родственник, всё время ходила одна девушка( а по мозгам - парень). Он очень долго доказывал, что он - это он. Несколько лет собирал бумажки и справки. В конце-концов - доказал. Ему сделали операцию по смене. 
 К чему бы это? Вовсе не к тому, что у вас такое получиться. Это крайне сложно, на Украине думаю особенно. А к тому, что ШАНС найти Вашу половинку всё-таки ЕСТЬ. Вы даже знаете, где искать. Но вопрос: ХОТИТЕ ли вы его использовать или нет?

----------


## Unity

Что Unity уже теперь терять?.. ^_^ У Вас на примете есть «…Любители Экзотики»?..

----------


## Статист

А разве Вы сами не знаете, где искать? Уверен в Украине хотя бы парочка клубов "Экзотики" есть.

----------


## Unity

> А разве Вы сами не знаете, где искать? Уверен в Украине хотя бы парочка клубов "Экзотики" есть.


 Посмеялись и Полно. 
Нет, – «…U». уже не раз Тщательно всё обдумала – ей не нужны «…Блага жизни», не нужна «…Иллюзия Любви», не нужен «…Социальный статус», корм для гнилостного нашего Эго, побуждающего нас почитать «…Себя» в чём-то «…Лучше» & «…Выше» иных душ... Не нужны все эти странные социальные игры в «…Отношения», не нужна «…Работа» (суть всего лишь Рабство), не интересует её также и беспрестанное «…Выживание ради выживания». Красоты Земли, – то Последнее, что «…Поддерживало во мне жизнь» на протяжении последних лет (да, уродливые и банальные на первый взгляд вещицы: красота иных людей, рассвет, закат, облачное небо, радуга после дождя, лес, речка, пенье птиц и стук колёс на железной дороге) – стало бессильным ныне. Аз устала Лгать самой себе, продлевая понапрасну свои дни. Если ты не часть всей этой Красоты, Великолепия, Величия, – тебе Здесь нечего делать – ты Должна Уйти. 
В этом «…Мире», в этой Реальности нет ничего такого, чего бы «…U». «…Желала», к чему «…Стремилась» бы с чётким осознанием того, что Это действительно Можно, в конце концов, Достичь. Этот «…Мир» более не манит Unity, – в Нём нет ничего Хорошего – иль, м.б., ничего Доброго нет в Самой Мне, – что и не позволяет «…U». увидеть «…Ценность Дара Жизни»... Зря аз была рождена... 
Всё, что мне сейчас необходимо, – это Скорейшее Освобождение от ненавистной маски плоти. Точка. Второстепенная цель: Познание Правды, – любой ценой... 
Это, – с моей точки зрения – Наиболее Важное в Жизни. Знание. Красота, – и производное Оной – отношения... Не блага; не ублажения своего грязного, убогого, дефективного, самовлюблённого эго, «по умолчанию» почитающего «…Себя» чем-то «…Достойным наслаждений и всего прочего». Нет. Моя цель, – постижение Правды – услады же земного бытия оставим тех, что их почитают, ценят, – и считают себя «…Достойными». 
N.B. Не ведаю, право, уже коими словами Объяснить: Некоторым Индивидуумам попросту Нечего Делать на Земле, – и само их появление на свет было огромнейшей Ошибкой, – которую необходимо затем Исправлять...

P.S. Дело в том, что «…U». никогда не хотелось быть «…Чем-то Необычным» для кого-то... Кой-кому попросту хотелось Быть Собой, – а не играть чуждую Роль в силу сложившейся исторической традиции, потому что «…Так полагается Себя Вести»... Мне никогда не было «…Комфортно» Быть Собой. Никогда, на протяжении всей своей сознательной жизни, – и я Не Могу, Не Желаю терпеть эту Боль и впредь...

Чья-то SMS’как кой-кому...– Нас создали... Полагаю, не стоит быть семи пядей во лбу, дабы Это осознать, Понять, попросту элементарно наблюдая за «…Жизнью», отмечая её сущность; закономерности, ею управляющие; её «…Смысл»: алгоритмы, программы и «…Цели», достижению коих они служат. Да, даже столь неразвитое и дефективное создание, like me, сумела это осознать. Мы, – плод не просто «…Высоких», но Высочайших, Наивысших технологий – и лишь теперь мы, «…Люди», только-только начинаем Понимать основы некоторых из них, – ввиду умопомрачительной, воистину головокружительной Технической Сложности их... Нанотехнологии клеток, кибернетика и теория искусственного интеллекта, Воочию воплощённая в нашей нервной системе... – Mind прошептала с дрожью в голосе и слезах на глазах: – Всё Это завораживает, Soul... Насколько Умными, Креативными, Стильными были Те, что сотворили нас?.. Эстеты, математики, химики, программеры... Гении, одним словом. Однако возникает следующий вполне закономерный Вопрос: Кто именно были Те, что создали Нас, – и, главное, Зачем Они это сделали? Каковыми были Их мотивы, Их цели?.. Где Они жили, чем дышали, о чём мечтали, размышляли; о чем видели сны?.. Коим был Их, Реальный мир?.. Да, – назови меня «…Глупой ослицей», брось в меня камень, Soul – но аз Действительно не могу «…Спать спокойно», покамест не разыщу Ответы на свои Вопросы... Поиск, – в моей крови – и аз бы не была «…Собой», коль опустила лапки, сдалась, сказав: – «…Не знаем и не узнаем, – ну и ладно – так Легко & Приятно быть глупым животным»!.. Не-е-ет, не на ту попали... «…Жизнь», – «…Дар», стоит полагать? А, м.б., Проклятие? Помнишь слова жреца Лаокоона: – «…Бойтесь Данайцев, приносящих “…Дары”»?! «…Жизнь», – ведь также «…Дар» – следственно, Неизбежно Присутствует «…Обратная сторона медали», – Зло, таящееся за Этим Поступком, Преступный и Ужасный замысел, первопричина, что Вынудила Нечто «…Подарить» Нам бытие. – Mind усмехнулась и качнула головой: – Никто бы Никому бы Никогда бы не стал Ничего «…Дарить», – не будь лишь ему От Этого некой энной Пользы, Прока, Смысла, Выгоды, – не надейся Он, таким образом, Запустить некую «…Цепную реакцию», причинно-следственную цепь, что принесла бы в Итоге ему некую энную Корысть, Полезность. Это основы логики, – а Те, что сотворили нас, действовали вполне логично – в наших душах и телах нет ни единого «…Лишнего» атома, – всё строго-рационально, научно, безупречно. Схоже, никто бы не стал созидать нас, машин, Понапрасну, «…Просто так», – и за нашим маленьким нынешним существованием кроется некая Грязная Тайна – я уверенна, – опять-таки – можешь назвать меня жертвой паранойи, – но, уверенна, То, что сконструировало нас, Не Стало бы попусту тратить своё время и усилия, свою энергию. «…Дарение», – суть Целесообразное Действие – вот только Вопрос: – Чего именно посредством него Создатели намеревались достичь?..

----------


## Статист

Вы не хотите быть мужчиной, или вы хотите быть женщиной? Не случайно подчеркнул - это действительно разные вещи. Потому что можно хотеть стать космонавтом, но при этом быть инженером(и при этом ненавидеть свою работу), или то же самое( но без ненависти)?

----------


## Nord

В "самоубийство" интересно играть до тех пор, пока оно вызывает эмоции - страх, например, или оно видится местью кому-то или нотой протеста. Человек наделяет смерть мистическим ореолом, а по сути же, самоубийство - такая же рутина, как и любое иное занятие. Как только человек понимает в полный рост, что смерть весьма обыкновенная вещь - он начинает приглядываться повнимательнее к жизни. Но это произойдет не ранее, чем Вы осознаете, что смерть крайне обыденное явление.

Я бы рекомендовал самоубиваться сразу же при возникновении малейшего желания убить себя, я бы даже советовал делать это нескольку раз на дню - до и после еды, перед сном, и рано утром натощак - в общем, в самых разных комбинациях, только так бы, пожалуй, до человека дошла бы эта незатейливая простейшая мысль, изложенная выше, но в силу необратимости смерти, это создает определенные технические трудности. Хорошую религию придумали индусы - примерно то же, что я описываю, но я не берусь судить о ее корректности. Кроме того, надо отметить, что это понимание в индуисткой модели может растянуться прямо скажем на очень долго, потому что доступа к прошлым данным нет - есть только связь намерений, посему сознание каждый раз получает новый набор данных, в которых должно увидеть ту же самую истину, что была и в прошлый раз, просто выраженную по другому... но, это я отвлекся, простите.

А сказать я вот что хотел: пока Вы чему-либо придаете большое значение - Вы в плену заблуждений.

----------


## Unity

Мсье *Статист*, – единственное, чего Unity действительно хотелось Всегда, – так это просто Быть Собой – На Грани Того & Другого, – «…Не впадая в Крайности», как это от рождения «…Приучены» делать иные люди – хотя и Преимущества «…Аватара», тела, именно представительницы Прекрасного пола – Самоочевидны & Бесспорны... 
Тела мужчины & женщины, – это всё равно, что... 
«…Рыбацкая шхуна и Авианосец, Линкор... Пассажирский авиалайнер & стратегический ракетоносец B-2 Spirit либо истребитель Predator... Грузовик-лесовоз и гоночный автомобиль с умопомрачительным тюнингом»... ^_^ Кем бы мне хотелось быть, – известно... 
Разум же не имеет пола, сознание андрогинно, – это аз поняла с ранних лет – вот почему мне всегда было... Сложно Существовать, беспрестанно пытаясь «…Вписываться» в рамки, нормы исторических традиций... 
Unity прекрасно осознаёт, что и самцы, – необходимый компонент вида – «…Неизбежное зло», – но сам факт Выделения своего рода Двух «…Психологических Каст», стереотипов, образов Двух Противоборствующих Сторон, «…Их» и «…Нас», меня всегда «…Убивал»... Почему Все Мы не можем быть Просто Людьми, гармоничным синтезом маскулинного/феминного? Всего лишь Душами, – без всех этих навешанных, всецело искусственных Шаблонов, Эталонов & Норм, «…Коими именно нам Полагается быть»?.. 
В то время, как здравые, нормальные, адекватные люди в раннем детстве «…Принимают» свой природой детерминированный пол, Unity беспрестанно колебалась, – Пытаясь Понять & Прочувствовать Мироощущение Обеих Сторон – Изнутри, – буквально, – что и «…Создало» меня Тем, Чем являюсь аз ныне... 

И опять Вы чего-то Недоговариваете, мистер *Nord*, – «…Существует Система, функционирует Она так-то» – но никаких Технических Подробностей, – и Объяснения: почему именно Она существует, кем или Чем была в своё время создана – и с какой именно целью?.. 
«…Религии», – всего лишь древнейший способ Подытожить Знания, сформулировать квинтэссенцию, суть... 
Unity Интересует Постижение сущности Системы, произведшей нас на свет, – это Ещё Одна Причина для грядущего саморазрушения. 
М.б., мистер *Nord*, Вы скажете, что и Знаниям, в принципе, «…Не стоит придавать слишком большого значения, – а просто расслабиться и наслаждаться Жизнью – что более Мудро, нежели бесконечная гонка за созданием моделей, “…Описывающих действительность”»?..

----------


## Nord

> И опять Вы чего-то Недоговариваете, мистер *Nord*, – «…Существует Система, функционирует Она так-то» – но никаких Технических Подробностей, – и Объяснения: почему именно Она существует, кем или Чем была в своё время создана – и с какой именно целью?.. 
> «…Религии», – всего лишь древнейший способ Подытожить Знания, сформулировать квинтэссенцию, суть... 
> Unity Интересует Постижение сущности Системы, произведшей нас на свет, – это Ещё Одна Причина для грядущего саморазрушения. 
> М.б., мистер *Nord*, Вы скажете, что и Знаниям, в принципе, «…Не стоит придавать слишком большого значения, – а просто расслабиться и наслаждаться Жизнью – что более Мудро, нежели бесконечная гонка за созданием моделей, “…Описывающих действительность”»?..


 Это Вы, Unity, чего-то Недослушиваете.

Технических подробностей предостаточно - Вам, разумеется, интереснее манипулировать с теми данными, которые хоть как-то ложаться в Вашу "теорию", всё остальное Вы благополучно игнорируете. Это не укор - дело Ваше, но всё Ваше рвение направлено не на выяснение технических подробностей, а на укрепление уже имеющихся воззрений.

Все технические подробности излагаются в открытом доступе в передовых научных исследованиях, с которыми легко ознакомиться в Интернет. Вы считаете, что мои взгляды - это очередное околоккультное измышление, но с чего Вы это взяли - не понятно. Будучи добросовестным исследователем, я как раз таки достаточно хорошо знаком с техническими подробностями современных научных воззрений на мироустройство и мои взгляды на самом деле всего лишь развитие этих воззрений и не противоречат оным. Так вот наши современники уже столкнулись с тем фактом, что представление о материи как об атомарной субстанции, мягко говоря несколько не соответствует действительности. Скорее речь идет о некоем информационном поле, потому что любые "физически плотные" объекты стремятся к бесконечному делению. В итоге мы имеем дело с представлениями, а не с физическими объектами. Физически плотным нам что-либо представляется за счет информационной модели взаимодействия информационных же представлений. Соответсвенно, то что мы ощущаем, чувствуем, а потом и осмысливаем - не являемся конечной и абсолютной реальностью, а является одни из представлений этой реальности.

Вы понимаете разницу?

Прежде человек видел диспозицию: Человек - Реальность. Всё было просто - осмысливая, я осмысливаю Реальность.

Теперь же это Единая реальность. Вы не отдельное нечто от другого нечто - мира, Вы просто вид этого единого нечто, Вы не осмысливаете Реальность - Вы мысленно манипулируете одним из представлений Реальности.

И опять повторяю - это не мои измышления или какие-то религиозные догматы, хоть в некоторых религиях такие воззрения нашли свое отражение, но я сделал эти выводы из наблюдаемого и научной парадигмы - и Вы можете воспроизвести всю логическую цепь рассуждений - это не какой-то мой личный мистический опыт. Я никогда не аппелировал в своих сообщениях к каким-либо авторитетам - никогда не говорил: это сказал Будда и точка. Или: так написано в Библии - а значит это верно. Я всегда приводил цепочку размышлений, которая приводит к тому или иному заключению. Более того, я сам же и показал, что ссылки на какие-либо аскиомы, догмы и авторитеты - бессмыслены, потому что они в свою очередь задают лишь одно из возможных представлений, они сами и обуславливают картину - логично, что внутри картины они будут непререкаемыми столпами. Но ни одна аксиома, ни одна догма, ни один авторитет не может объяснить происходящего за рамками обусловленной ими картины. Вот в чем проблема!

С другой стороны, абсолютная реальность без каких-либо ограничений ничего и не производит, никак не взаимодействует - нет различений в ней. Она существует - и всё. Это ее существование выражается бесконечным числом представлений (просто потому, что ЭТО МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ, ЭТО ПОТЕНЦИЯ, СЛЕДСТВИЕ СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ АБСОЛЮТНОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ - тут нет никакого акта начального акта творения, он не требуется, не нужен и субъект творения), в том числе и нами - людьми, нашим миром. Эти представления существуют не во времени - время это внутренний аттрибут системы как формы восприятия, время - это тоже частное представление абсолютной реальности. В абсолютном смысле ничего не начинается и не заканчивается - всё просто существует.

Я это описывал уже многожды. Вы говорите: ну а где технические-то подробности? А технические подробности - это и есть конкретное представление. Оно какое угодно может быть, зависит от восприятия. Восприятие можно менять. Вероятно, что смена восприятия может быть воспринята как сумасшествие - ведь, например, те же буддисты для многих - упоротые идиоты. Кстати, упоротые наркоманы тоже сдвигают свое восприятие. Надо полагать, что возможно доизменяться и до полного выпадения из человеческого представления - это эффекты телепортации, левитации, прочие сказочно-мифические (для обыденного восприятия) эффекты. Это, однако, не значит, что Вы "победили", "хакнули" реальность - это как раз-таки все та же реальность, только в новом представлении. Поэтому я и говорю - бессмыслено метаться, суицид, как способ сдвига представления, не меняет сути. Реальности не меняет. А представление можно поменять и огромным количеством других способов.

Вы ведь должно быть заметили - я не осуждаю суицид, никого не отговариваю - я разговариваю и обсуждаю с Вами совершенно другие вещи. Я Вас спрашиваю: а зачем совершать суицид?! Это ничего не меняет принципиально, Вам нужно обратить внимание на ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНЫЕ вещи, а не перебирать игрушки сознания, увлекшегося представлением.

----------


## Nord

Вот "технические" подробности в другом изложении: http://spiritual.ru/lib/uchtartang4.html Попробуйте прочитать это без предубеждения, не спеша и вдумчиво - там затрагиваются те вопросы, которые Вас интересуют, Unity.

Хочу лишь сказать, что я не буддист, просто эти описания совпадают с моими выводами, я пришел к своим выводам не через буддизм и не через какие-либо мистические практики, а именно так, как описываю - рассматривая физическое строение мира, математическое выражение этого строения; и есть логическая цепочка, которую можно опровергнуть, если Вы найдете где-то в ходе размышлений ошибку.

Я ничего не постулирую - просто говорю, что противоречия известных систем (физики, математики, логики) можно объяснить вот таким образом.

И еще - я привожу описание конкретно понятия "Шуньята", а не рекламирую буддизм или сайт или что-либо еще. Сам буддизм как некая конфессия, как организация - всё та же деятельность, ничем принципиально не отличающаяся от любого другого дела. Я не вижу смысла это обсуждать. А эту публикацию я не преподношу как нечто драгоценнейшее и непререкаемое - я ее сам только что нашел и просто увидел схожесть с тем, что говорю сам.

----------


## Unity

Зачем всенепременно свершать СУ?.. Наверное, потому, что на протяжении многих лет чувствую себя уродиной среди прекрасных ангелов; глупой, тёмной и невежественной среди мудрецов... Следственно, делать Unity Здесь больше нечего... 
Лишь родным мешаю, будучи настолько неприспособленной к жизни, что... 
Впрочем, зачем Говорить?.. Всего лишь Оперирование Символами, фрагментами информации, ретрансляция и приём, преобразование данных, чреда смен состояний систем разумов нескольких людей... Напрасно... Жизнь... Исследования... Беседы... Всё это... «…Не То»... ^_^ 
Пресловутая буддистская «…Неудовлетворённость» сознания, – «…Пока ты дышишь» – тот же Ад... 
Поэтому, последней попыткой это прекратить станет гибель. Вдруг, – таки получится и никакой такой реинкарнации, «…Перезагрузки», нет?.. ^_^ 
P.S. На протяжении последних шести лет, – Это «…Мир, в коем живу», не выходя из дома... http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_3676_ob...d_1366x768.jpg Поэтому, Теперь, даже пускай После Смерти, мечтаю увидеть Свет Дня, – лишь вообще навеки исчезнуть!.. То, что есть сейчас, – убийственно...

----------


## Игорёк

Прикольный мирок, я б хотел там пожить)

----------


## Статист

> Зачем всенепременно свершать СУ?.. Наверное, потому, что на протяжении многих лет чувствую себя уродиной среди прекрасных ангелов; глупой, тёмной и невежественной среди мудрецов... Следственно, делать Unity Здесь больше нечего...
> Лишь родным мешаю, будучи настолько неприспособленной к жизни, что...
> Впрочем, зачем Говорить?.. Всего лишь Оперирование Символами, фрагментами информации, ретрансляция и приём, преобразование данных, чреда смен состояний систем разумов нескольких людей... Напрасно... Жизнь... Исследования... Беседы... Всё это... «…Не То»... ^_^
> Пресловутая буддистская «…Неудовлетворённость» сознания, – «…Пока ты дышишь» – тот же Ад...
> Поэтому, последней попыткой это прекратить станет гибель. Вдруг, – таки получится и никакой такой реинкарнации, «…Перезагрузки», нет?.. ^_^
> P.S. На протяжении последних шести лет, – Это «…Мир, в коем живу», не выходя из дома... http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_3676_ob...d_1366x768.jpg Поэтому, Теперь, даже пускай После Смерти, мечтаю увидеть Свет Дня, – лишь вообще навеки исчезнуть!.. То, что есть сейчас, – убийственно...


  Стивен Хокинг - паралитик, урод с общепринятой точки зрения. Однако его ум отодвигает все на десятый план. Вам ещё примеры привезти?
  У вас же есть какой-то талант. Просто вы даже не пытались его развить.

----------


## Nord

> Зачем всенепременно свершать СУ?.. Наверное, потому, что на протяжении многих лет чувствую себя уродиной среди прекрасных ангелов; глупой, тёмной и невежественной среди мудрецов... Следственно, делать Unity Здесь больше нечего... 
> Лишь родным мешаю, будучи настолько неприспособленной к жизни, что... 
> Впрочем, зачем Говорить?.. Всего лишь Оперирование Символами, фрагментами информации, ретрансляция и приём, преобразование данных, чреда смен состояний систем разумов нескольких людей... Напрасно... Жизнь... Исследования... Беседы... Всё это... «…Не То»... ^_^ 
> Пресловутая буддистская «…Неудовлетворённость» сознания, – «…Пока ты дышишь» – тот же Ад... 
> Поэтому, последней попыткой это прекратить станет гибель. Вдруг, – таки получится и никакой такой реинкарнации, «…Перезагрузки», нет?.. ^_^ 
> P.S. На протяжении последних шести лет, – Это «…Мир, в коем живу», не выходя из дома... http://oboi.ws/wallpapers/14_3676_ob...d_1366x768.jpg Поэтому, Теперь, даже пускай После Смерти, мечтаю увидеть Свет Дня, – лишь вообще навеки исчезнуть!.. То, что есть сейчас, – убийственно...


 "Уродливая", "прекрасная", "глупая", "темная", "невежественная", "мудрая" - всё это оценки сознания, сознание запуталось в этих оценках, оно не в силах создать непротиворечивую картину из этих оценок - и не сможет этого сделать, потому что такова природа оценок - вычленять что-то, а что-то вычлененное порождает массу иных оценок, но вся совокупность, всё множество всех возможных оценок, вся их бесконечность в конечном итоге возвращается к истоку - единому и неразделенному. Безмолвию.

Реинкарнацию понимают весьма вульгарно - как переселение душ. Но в самом буддизме никаких душ нет - максимум есть феномен сознания, и тот не является чем-то собственным и стабильным -  это форма проявления среды. Единственное стабильное и реальное - это Шуньята.

Потому Ваше сознание интерпретирует "реинкарнацию" и ее окрашивая в некоторые эмоциональные аспекты - а по-сути Вас и нет. И никогда не было. И не будет. Вы беспокоитесь о том, чего реально нет.

А то, что Вы чувствуете - можно менять как заблагорассудиться, стоит только перестать следовать за слепым повадырем - ограниченным оценками разумом. Идея Вашего сознания убить самое себя порождена в нем самом и значима только внутри него. Для реальности это ничего не меняет. Вы можете сейчас встать и выйти на улицу, гулять и смеяться, заходить в кафе погреться, кататься на качелях, пить горячий кофе - что всему этому причина? - Ваше сознание. Это хорошо или плохо? - Ни то, ни другое - это просто Ваше сознание. Вы можете сидеть дома, читать статьи в Интернет, писать на форуме - что тому причина? - Ваше сознание. Это хорошо или плохо? - Ни то, ни другое - это просто Ваше сознание. Вы можете убить себя - что тому причина? - Ваше сознание. Это хорошо или плохо? - Ни то, ни другое - это просто Ваше сознание.

Догадываетесь, Unity, какая здесь должна быть фраза?...



...ВЫ СВОБОДНЫ - это же Ваше сознание : )

----------


## Nord

А самое смешное, что Вы могли бы родиться прекрасной, как ангел, божественно красивой, и вроде вот оно - живи и радуйся... но, родившись где-нибудь в среде, где стандартным было бы наличие прыщей или какой-нибудь пигментации или рубцевания кожи, Вы были полной уродкой! 

Неприлично ровная кожа, однообразно светлого тона... противоестественная и мерзкомягкая на ощупь... бр-р-р-р - гадость какая!!! Ведь прекрасно совсем другое - переливающаяся пигментация грубоватой кожи, с оспинками и бугорками. Все кругом обладают этими чудесными, действительно божественными признаками - одна вы мерзотно гладкая, однотонная и мягкая! Ужасная ошибка природы.

И Вы умоляли бы о прыщах, и резали бы свое божественное тело в угоду стандартам. Только для того, чтобы не отличаться, чтобы быть "прекрасной" и "мудрой" как все.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Мое имхо. Человека учат с детства, чему угодно, но только не развивать свое сознание. Не учат жить в гармонии, а приучают к разделению(добро-зло и прочее). Самое печальное- человека с раннего возраста ЗАСТАВЛЯЮТ принять  правила игры в обществе, которое само себе порочно и несет разделение как свою основу.Принуждают к конфликтному мышлению и неприятию.Отсекается возможность самого роста(хотя и не полностью).  Из ребенка делают взрослого робота с эмоциями и умом, но чувства загнаны в подполье, ум лихорадит, чувство важности или неполноценности зашкаливает. Человек мечется ,не знает с чем идентифицировать себя.Самореализация и создание семьи спасает, но это далеко не панацея.Хуже того это тоже может быть  ловушкой. Достаточно понаблюдать за молодыми семейными парами когда они не на публике(образно говоря).Оппа!Что может увидеть хладнокровный взгляд(наверное это больше относится к Питеру и Москве) Два разных человека сходятся из СТРАХА  быть одними по жизни, боязни одиночества, чувства неуверенности. Неуверенности в том что они Хорошие. Подавленное насилие и обида внутри, глубоко внутри. Обида на мир, на родителей, на все что угодно. Я на своих глазах вижу как из чистого сознания ребенка делают эго-маньяка родители с подавленным насилием родом из детства(о да!), не любящие себя- в итоге друг друга.Я не говорю только и сколько о физическом насилии!Насилие  как отказ, подавление, запрет, принуждение всеми способами. В итоге-насажденный ход мыслей, не ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫЙ  ПРИРОДЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКА. Ну а работа добивает человечка, делает зависимым(я говорю об общей тенденции). Пока человечек не откажется от основной религии на планете Земля под названием Страх, будут люди уходить из жизни или желать уйти.
   К сожалению мои настроения схожи с Юнити, не смотря на согласие с позицией Норда.Слишком много энергии я закачал в намерение завершения жизни.

----------


## Unity

Замечательно, мистер *Nord*!.. ^_^ 
Вы наглядно продемонстрировали «…Относительность “…Всего сущего”», порождённого сознанием, – всё сравнительно, всё «…Покорно» бесконечным причинно-следственным цепям – и разум не может остановиться в этом диком беге, бесцельным бешеным метаньям по «…Зеркальным залам»... Великолепно, фантастически!.. ^_^ 
Unity, in theory, «…Поняла» это... на днях... Но... умчаться На Улицу, в столь желанную (аха!) толпу (Тысячу лет там не бывала!), пробежаться по магазинам и зависнуть дотемна в кафе... я не могу. По-прежнему. Сознанию известно: иным людям Будет Неприятно попросту узреть меня, Такую, рядом с собой... 
Вот и вся «…Магия» фантазии... Мы можем Думать, что угодно, теша своё эго, играя словами, – но когда дело доходит до «…Практики»... 
Помыслы, – переменные; Внешность же – Константа... К сожалению... 

P.S. Да, *Дмитрий*, – именно... Но общество Не Изменится Никогда...

----------


## Nord

> Замечательно, мистер *Nord*!.. ^_^ 
> Вы наглядно продемонстрировали «…Относительность “…Всего сущего”», порождённого сознанием, – всё сравнительно, всё «…Покорно» бесконечным причинно-следственным цепям – и разум не может остановиться в этом диком беге, бесцельным бешеным метаньям по «…Зеркальным залам»... Великолепно, фантастически!.. ^_^ 
> Unity, in theory, «…Поняла» это... на днях... Но... умчаться На Улицу, в столь желанную (аха!) толпу (Тысячу лет там не бывала!), пробежаться по магазинам и зависнуть дотемна в кафе... я не могу. По-прежнему. Сознанию известно: иным людям Будет Неприятно попросту узреть меня, Такую, рядом с собой... 
> Вот и вся «…Магия» фантазии... Мы можем Думать, что угодно, теша своё эго, играя словами, – но когда дело доходит до «…Практики»... 
> Помыслы, – переменные; Внешность же – Константа... К сожалению...


 Как маленький человек рождается без умения ходить, так и Вам нужно *научиться* быть на публике. И всего-то. Ничего в этом сверхъестественного нет. Поэтому я и звал Вас в гости. 

Но так как мы далеко друг от друга, Вам, похоже, придется учиться самой. Впрочем, приглашение остается в силе - мы когда-нибудь может и встретимся. Вам нужен терпеливый друг, чью руку Вы сможете держать на улице. Почти как учат ходить ребенка : ) Может быть Вы сможете с родными договориться - ведь это родные люди, пусть у Вас натянутые отношения, но если Вы будете достаточно откровенны - всё еще можно исправить. Нужно только обходиться без резкостей. Начать снова - с новыми мыслями.

Но самое главное - в Вас. Вы должны быть решительной - ничто извне не сделает Вас такой.

Еще можно начать с дачи, если она есть, с прогулок в малолюдных местах. Надо учиться, Unity - мы рождаемся пустыми и всю жизнь учимся - в этом нет ничего зазорного. И учимся мы постепенно - никто в первом классе не преподает сопромат. Шаг за шагом, Unity.

Шаг за шагом.

----------


## Unity

Маленьким детям, стоит полагать, Субъективно Любопытно поскорее «…Обрести мобильность» и приняться Самостоятельно «…Осваивать» столь таинственный & мистический их окружающий Мир, – и дело здесь, пожалуй, даже не в инстинктах, программах, неком Принуждении – дети сами Сознательно Жаждут Обрести Свободу, – Встать и Пойти куда им заблагорассудится – м.б., в соответствии с принципом «…Хочешь сделать что-либо Правильно, – сделай это сама»... Бывать же средь иных людей... Зачем, – если Нечем порадовать их взор??? «…U». страшно даже выйти в маркет, – Ночью, в бессменной марлевой повязку – а Вы говорите, – «…Гости», чрез Полземли... 

Учиться? Одной?.. Увы, – «…U». это уже Неинтересно – а жить «…Из-под палки» аз всё равно не стану, не смогу... Нет смысла, – если каждый новый день приносит лишь Новые Боль, Разочарования... Огромнейшей, Колоссальнейшей Ошибкой было попросту родиться в Этот мир... Проклинаю себя за Это тысячи дней подряд... 
«…Исправить»?.. Но, право, Зачем??? Даже если бы аз сумела всё же без содроганий появляться средь людей при свете дня, – разве изменило бы Это мой облик, самооценку, отношение к «…Миру», «…Жизни», изобилующей бессознательностью, несправедливостью, насилием, недугами, болью и страданием? Увы... Всё Слишком Запущено, – Всё Изначально было... глупостью... Лучше бы мать тогда сделала аборт... «…Горбатую могила выправит». Unity Ненавидит Этот мир, собственное своё отражение в зеркале... Ненависть, – это Всё, что есть у меня Внутри на протяжении Многих лет... Пора заканчивать со всем этим Кошмаром, единственным «…Спасением» от которого является Сон... 
Пусть же Нормальные Люди Живут, – недочеловеков же вроде меня лучше просто «…Усыплять», как это делали германцы в 1938-1945-хх на своих территориях... 
Помнится, сами Вы говорили, что «…Не предлагаете “…Сменить одни Программы на другие”»? Это верно, – самообманом было бы «…Мыслить иначе», наблюдая Прежнюю действительность... 

Опять 25... И вновь «…Должна», снова «…Обязана»... Да Кому?! Зачем? С какой именно Целью??? 
«…Долг», «…Обязанность», – всего лишь очередные Символы, используемые нашим сознанием в своих Вычислениях – это всего лишь Отрывки Кода, Фрагменты Программ, в идеале призванных поддерживать машину на ходу. Однако некоторым из нас противна вся эта Механистичность!.. 
«…Должны, Обязаны, Вам Суждено»... Не понимаю упрямо... Кем? Зачем? Почему все эти структуры, конструкции, комплексы с бесчисленного количества атомов вообще что-то «…Должны» своим Создателям??? 

Шаг за шагом?.. Но... Кто Идёт??? Куда именно движется, – откуда вышла – для чего и почему??? Каждый новый Вопрос, – и осознание невозможности на него ответить – обжигает, словно удар плети... 

Не могу ответить, – следственно, Идиотка просто... Зачем после этого Жить??? Жить в «…Неведенье»... словно животное... биоробот... Слепо жить... 

Критический отказ. Не понимаю, – следственно, Не Функционирую... 
Лавина ошибок, накапливающихся на протяжении многих лет, наконец, Достигла Критической Массы. 
Вопросы философии. Голод дома. Ненависть к себе, – и, производное, к родным... 

N.B. «…Бог, Природа, Абсолют» мечтали о Зоопарке, наполненном миллиардами механических Зверей?.. Но Это их мечты, – не наши... Некоторые Животные, скорее, предпочтут Смерть, нежели и дальнейшее бесцельное прозябание в Этом вольере, в Этой мерзостной клети – не понимая даже, – Чего Ради мучиться– и существовать, будучи изначально выбракованными эволюцией?..

----------


## Статист

Вам несколько раз приводили примеры, что дело не во внешности,



> Ненависть, – это Всё, что есть у меня Внутри на протяжении Многих лет... Пора заканчивать со всем этим Кошмаром, единственным «…Спасением» от которого является Сон...


  а вот в этом.

----------


## Unity

> Вам несколько раз приводили примеры, что дело не во внешности,
> 
>  а вот в этом.


 Ненависть к Самой Себе, в первую очередь, – тогда как нормальные создания, стоит полагать, в кой-то степени Любят себя. ^_^ 
P.S. Не стоит говорить, что и к Безобразному можно что-либо «…Чувствовать»... Только отвращение...

----------


## Статист

> Ненависть к Самой Себе, в первую очередь, – тогда как нормальные создания, стоит полагать, в кой-то степени Любят себя. ^_^
> P.S. Не стоит говорить, что и к Безобразному можно что-либо «…Чувствовать»... Только отвращение...


  Если бы вы на протяжение какого-то времени делали что-то хорошее, или сделали очень хорошее - вы бы хоть немного полюбили себя?

----------


## Unity

> Если бы вы на протяжение какого-то времени делали что-то хорошее, или сделали очень хорошее - вы бы хоть немного полюбили себя?


 Не знаю... Вряд ли... Ведь любят не «…За что-то», – а Сразу, «…С первого взгляда» – или первых Строк... 

N.B. Насчёт ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ, – я только За – но... 

Да, наверное, в это очень трудно поверить, – но Сил выбраться из дому и Самостоятельно разыскать Локацию, в которой можно было бы заниматься чем-то Осмысленным – даже несмотря на свой ужасный облик, – у меня уже... практически Нет. Да, странно это прозвучит, – но вряд ли «…U». сможет выжить... в одиночку...

----------


## Nord

Мы выяснили, что содержание сознания человека не отражает конечную реальность, а отражает картины, которые само же и задает. Оценки сознаний групп людей нисколько не объективнее, потому что все обладают схожими инструментами-сознаниями, поэтому утверждение, что нечто реально правильно потому что так считает большинство - неверно. Вы поняли это - я правильно говорю?

Исходя из этого, все утверждения - как позитивные, так и негативные - лишены оснований, они производные сознания. Любовь к жизни и нелюбовь - одинаково лишены смысла. 

ЖИТЬ - НЕ ИМЕЕТ СМЫСЛА.

Но равноценно: НЕ ЖИТЬ (УМИРАТЬ) - (ТОЖЕ) НЕ ИМЕЕТ СМЫСЛА.

САМ ВЫБОР ЛИШЕН СМЫСЛА.

АЗ ЕСМЬ - вот и всё, что существенно для РЕАЛЬНОСТИ. Всё остальное - досужие разговоры.



И вот Вы есть - что Вам делать: убиваться, страдать, радоваться, жить - это Ваше дело. Вы всё ходите кругом и спрашиваете: а зачем, а кому это надо, а что надо делать, а почему? Вы у меня что ли спрашиваете? Да ничего не делайте. Или шаг за шагом выбирайтесь. Или сразу выбирайтесь. Или не выбирайтесь. Или убейте себя. Что хотите, то и делайте. Вы - Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Еще?

Есть!

Есть!

"Мертвая" или "живая".

Есть!

"Красивая" или "некрасивая".

Есть!

Есть!

Есть!

Как? - Как угодно!

"Unity" или "Nord"? - Не важно.

Вы - Есть!

----------


## Статист

> Не знаю... Вряд ли... Ведь любят не «…За что-то», – а Сразу, «…С первого взгляда» – или первых Строк...


  Допустим. Так почему бы не побыть самим собой?Xотите выйти из дома? Хотите.
 Вы пытаетесь в других людях найти поддержку. Поддержку того, что Вы - достойны жить, достойны любви. Так вот - вы её не найдёте. Кратковременную - да. Постоянную - нет. 
 Где искать? В себе. Только в себе.



> N.B. Насчёт ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ, – я только За – но...
> Да, наверное, в это очень трудно поверить, – но Сил выбраться из дому и Самостоятельно разыскать Локацию, в которой можно было бы заниматься чем-то Осмысленным – даже несмотря на свой ужасный облик, – у меня уже... практически Нет. Да, странно это прозвучит, – но вряд ли «…U». сможет выжить... в одиночку..


  Я заипался это писать, но всё-таки  напишу ещё раз. Большими красными буквами.
* ЗАЧЕМ ХОТЕТЬ ВЫЖИТЬ, ЕСЛИ ВЫ УЖЕ ХОТИТЕ СОВЕРШИТЬ САМОУБИЙСТВО?*

----------


## fuсka rolla

Nord, как говорил классик :" зачем спорить с человеком, чье мнение Вам уже известно?"(с)
Понимаете о какой каше Я говорил, перед тем, как набрести на подобный ответ? 
Как бы мне не нравилась обладательница этой каши, сама каша жиже не становится. Давайте дадим человеку отдохнуть. Иначе- так и будет продолжаться этот вербальный "пинг-понг". Ну вот не желает она воспринимать верность суждений и тонкость оборотов- радикальность ей больше нравится. За оную и держится. Или не получается. Дайте же ей отдохнуть немножко. 
И Вы, Юнити, поймите, что чтение- это процесс распознавания графических символов и осмысления текста, а не только восприятие значков и реакции на них. Много- много Вам хорошего сказали. А Вы все переспорить хотите, вместо того, чтобы подумать над написанным. Я не хочу поддеть Вас или обидеть. И не буду хотеть. Я представляю, что у Вас творится, только настроения, обстоятельства, мысли- паразиты и радикализм может уйти, а жизнь уже не вернуть будет.
И скоро с новыми силами в полемику, хорошо?

----------


## Игорёк

можно без философий ?... 
 Транс - операция по смене пола + гомональный курс. 
Пост акне - механическая дермобразия. 
Все это не стоит баснословных денег. конечно и боль и риск и страх - не без этого. Но разве это не стоит той вероятности счастья которая может быть ? поэтому вопрос другой - насколько хочет этого человек (стоит ли игра свеч), насколько он слаб, для того чтобы всё это вытерпеть. 
 Может быть ему приятнее страдать, чувствуя себя таким ничтожеством, и писать в интернете разные глубокие мысли обиженного природой человека, реализуясь творчески и получая от этого свое определенное удовольствие. Либо же он хочет забить на всю эту ерунду, и стремиться к нормальной радостной жизни. 
 Было бы интереснее услышать те отговорки и реальные обстоятельства, помимо того что есть непреодалимое желание узнать иные миры, пространства и галлактики. В ту же топку и историю про <Соул>, <машины> <программы> и <сбои программ> написанных знакомкой в положении визави...

----------


## Статист

Не, ну реально, *ЧТО ВАМ ТЕРЯТЬ?*

----------


## Unity

Вы Неподражаемы, мистер *Nord*!.. ^_^ 
Всё так, в точности. Человек, по сути, сам себя Программирует, размышляя, выбирая, предпочитая что-либо чему-то иному. Наше сознание строит собственный свой внутренний «…Мир», живущий по Своим законам & правилам. Да, безусловно, предпочтения Большинства, – сколь угодно многочисленных групп иных людей – в действительности не выражают ничего, кроме Схожих субъективных предпочтений и суждений относительно чего-либо. Большинство вполне может Заблуждаться, – что и неоднократно наблюдалось в Мировой Истории. «…Большинство» со всеми своими понятиями, суждениями & представлениями, – суть всего лишь «…Коллективный организм» – столикое Подобие Индивидуума, – коему органически присуще и свойственно время от времени Ошибаться – это естественный процесс, все мы учимся (или Не учимся ^_^) на своих промахах. 

Верно, – любые Суждения сознания – Произвольны по сути своей, – с бессменной нулевой «…Точкой отсчёта» в качестве самих Себя; с относительными, сравнительными, всецело субъективными характеристиками – в отношении Себя, в плане характера влияния на собственную Свою психологическую динамику. 

Однако, боюсь, Здесь мы и сталкиваемся с Сложностью. *В Выборе вся суть.* Суть любой разумной жизни, – возможность Выбирать среди моря, массы вариантов – наверное, Именно Для Этого все мы в своё время и были созданы... Природой, Вселенной, Абсолютом, Дао, Шуньятой, «…Богом», космическим «…Сверхразумом», – «…Чем» бы Оно в действительности ни было и как бы именно ни именовалось. Выбор, – это то Единственное, что придаёт нашим Жизням качество Осмысленности. 

N.B. Но с чего Вы взяли, мистер *Nord*, что для Реальности что-либо вообще существенно? М.б., в действительности ей Всё Равно, – есть «…Мы» – или же нас не существует более?

Да... «…Есть», к сожалению, – и это Проблема & Беда. На то, «…Какой» аз «…Есть», – я, увы, не в силах как-то повлиять – и основная, ключевая, главенствующая, основоположная характеристика индивидуума Unity, – это всё же «…Уродливая» – что и ставит под вопрос Целесообразность дальнейшего своего существования... 
«…Зачем» существуют прекрасные создания? Для того, дабы «…Сиять», радуя окружающих... 
Для чего наличествуют уродцы?.. Ума не доберу... Следственно, в нас Нет Смысла, – для Природы, для иных людей... Нет Смысла... Никакого, ни малейшего... 

Да, Мсье *Статист*, – Вы правы – невозможно найти То, чего ты в действительности недостойна. Корректно, верно, истинно. 

Вправе ли существовать То, что Неприглядно?.. Вопрос, затрагивающий мировоззренческие первоосновы любой сущей личности на пути становления самой себя. Разум даёт недвусмысленный ответ: – «…Нет. Уродливое “…Достойно” всего лишь Вымирания, ещё лучше, – газовой камеры, крематория. Мы, – уродливы – следственно, логично, – нам Необходимо Умереть, исправив Ошибку, допущенную самой Природой». 
И вот в чём горесть, Мсье *Статист*, – «…Вердикт» разума легитимен, правомочен лишь на территории ума – грязной же, низменной, животной, механистической, инстинктивной грани моего естества все эти строки интеллектуальных грамот, – безразличны... 
Стоя на краю обрыва, – не в силах шагнуть сама... Полосуя руки лезвием, – оно бессменно замирает в миллиметре от артерий и вен... Любуясь подходящим поездом, – дожидаюсь, покамест он промчится мимо... 
Нужен кто-то, кто бы Подтолкнул, Дожал, наконец, мою руку, доведя дело до закономерного, логического завершения... Сама аз не в силах Преодолеть Животное, Иррациональное в самой себе, – но Верю: сделать это всё же необходимо, ибо детей/пары/семьи/жизни в обществе у меня, Такой, не может быть – следственно, какую Пользу аз могу принести планете своим существованием?.. 
Верно, – Никакой. Ergo, себя стоит уничтожить, – лишив тем самым социум паразитки, калеки, излишнего, бессмысленного элемента... 

Г-н *fuсka rolla*, – ну как в принципе может «…Нравиться» то, что не признаёт громогласного гласа Авторитетов, всё ещё эхом звучащего в мировой истории?.. Что, о, господи, – даже Самого Фрейда & Юнга не считает Истиной в последней инстанции – и вообще Не Верит книгам, но всего лишь принимает к сведенью кое-что из них?.. ^_^ 
Это невозможно, право. 

Сударь *Игорь*, – аз прекрасно осознаю, что нереально преобразовать тело, оснащённое XY-хромосомой, добившись фотореалистического сходства с обладательницами гена XX. Аз видела, без преувеличения, не менее пары сотен «…Досье» трансгендеров, – в лучшем случае, один из десяти действительно стал подлинно Неотличим от оригинала – в иных случаях, – последствия, как это ни страшно, Гротескны – вот почему мысль погибнуть, не смущая своих родных и не «…Бросая тень на репутацию Династии», кажется мне Правильной... 
Страдать мне Неприятно, – равно как и любому иному живому существу – каждый сущий день аз засыпаю с мыслью «…Лучше бы не проснуться» и просыпаюсь с помыслом «…Если бы только этот день стал последним»... Никакой «…Драмы», – просто факт. Так ли, иначе, – это стоит Прекратить – но... даже убить себя По-человечески не в силах... 

Мсье *Статист*, – терять нечего. Но... уже и ничего не хочется... Правильнее сказать: не верится, что что-либо в Этой жизни ещё вообще возможно...

----------


## Статист

А чего ждёте?

----------


## Unity

Над самоцветными, хрустальными, сверкающими алмазом, ртутью-серебром вершинами-пиками Безымянных Гор, хищною антрацитною гистограммою-грядой своею, казалось, покрывающих две трети небес, полземли; пронзающих горизонт бесчисленными рядами своей застывшей в камне «…Армии», мчалась гордость отечественного авиапрома, искорка-голубь Ми-8, легендарный вертолёт, единожды завидев который в детстве, кой-кто навек Влюбилась в Небеса, на протяжении многих лет отчаянно мечтая стать лётчицей.
«…Зажигание... Недовольный гул пробуждающихся ото сна силовых установок, жуткий, пронизывающий всё твоё естество вой набирающих обороты винтов, жуткая вибрация, адское сердцебиение хвостового редуктора, плавное достижение номинальной мощности, жесткий стрекочущий рычаг шаг-газ на себя, парируя занос, рукоять циклического шага вперёд, отрыв, полёт, наблюдая за проплывающей внизу землёй, травами подле ВВП, метающейся в диком танце, ввысь, вперёд, навстречу Солнцу. Ты «…Сливаешься» с машиной и она стаёт с собой Единым Целым; отныне вы, – Одно – клубок стали и мышц, стальных моторов и крови, сжиженной энергии топлива и энергии безграничной радости, восторга, эйфории, даримых, казалось бы, столь незамысловатой вещью, как Полёт»... 
Мечты-мечты... Ведь со временем оказалось, что Люди, живущие в Внешнем Мире, строящих в Нём свой жизненный Путь, – Прекрасны – и среди Них не место серой мыши, мечтающей о облаках за своей спиной, стальных крыльях, о Свободе, даримой лишь только Небом... Если ты не Такая, как Они, – кто ты есть тогда – и почто тебе быть среди Них? Увы...    
Геликоптер мчался над горами, «…Врезаясь» в облака, проходя их, словно дым, разрывая на клочья их клинками роторов-винтов; в просторном салоне, за стеною монолитного стекла, безмолвно билась, вилась-звучала чья-то Мысль. 
«…Мы машины, сложноустроенные биологические механизмы, беспрестанно оперирующие, орудующие информацией, внимающие её посредством своих сенсорных систем, обрабатывающих её посредством своего сознания, разума, пассивного сканирующего, фильтрующего информационный поток, вновь отпускающего его в мир. Мы функционируем (старояз. «…Живём») в составе удивительнейшей социальной Системы, достигшей фантастических высот в плане своего развития, состоящей из более чем семи миллиардов автономных подсистем on-line, – причём численность наша продолжает увеличиваться, суля скорый системный кризис, вызванный дефицитом важнейших ресурсов, падением качества уже доступных – но, похоже, нас Пока не пугает Будущее. Все мы бодро шагаем в ногу, ведомые мощнейшей, практически непреодолимой программой «…Выжить», – не смотря ни на что, любой ценой, преодолевая преграды, обходя препятствия, избегая «…Боли» (ну крайне Неоптимального состояния искусственного нашего естества, ввергающего нас в бездну, преисподнюю; лишающего нас всех тех жалких, последних крупиц разума, превращая нас в чудовищ, выводящего нас из строя раз и навсегда, вселяя в наши души Страх, наиболее опасного из паразитов, сущих в наших душах). Правда о подлинной сущности механистического нашего естества почему-то тщательнейшим образом замалчивается, «…В приличном обществе о Таком не принято говорить», – похоже, нам, машинам, по крайней мере, – подавляющему большинству, – более по душе почитать себя чем-то этаким «…Fantasy’йным», «…Волшебным», «…Мистическим»; Чем-то самобытным, Следствием, лишенным своих Первопричин; Чем-то, не имеющим Создателей, – чем бы в действительности ни были Они и коими бы именно ни были подлинные Мотивы Их деяний, следствием коих ныне и стали сами мы, – но, хвала Безбрежности, не все из нас Столь Наивны, не допускающие существования Того, Что выше нас – многократно выше, во всех смыслах и отношениях, – насколько кошка выше мыши, насколько взрослый превосходит собой дитя.

----------


## Unity

Многие из нас «…Начинают робко, несмело догадываться», что за фактом нашего существования стоят «…Силы», извлекающие из нашего бытия Не Только Эстетическую Ценность, – и в действительности наше мрачное каждодневное бытие – это не тот «…Основной смысл», ради которого мы были сотворены, но всего лишь ширма для отвода глаз, жалкая попытка «…Чем-то занять нас», пытаясь не допустить нас к поиску Ответов на Истинно Важные Вопросы, – настолько самоочевидные, что зачастую так и остаются Незамеченными, Незаданными, Невысказанными Вслух. Воистину, – «…Лучше всего то спрятано, что лежит на поверхности, на самом видном месте» – где бы его никто не стал искать в здравом уме и трезвой памяти, – о, сколь же несказанно были Правы Древние, те, что были прежде нас!.. Вопрос о том, «…Что & Зачем сотворило нас» [?], коль уж мы существуем ныне и вообще в принципе способны спросить об этом... у иных, у самих себя. Этот Вопрос, – важнейший, без преувеличения – архиважный он для нас, в наивысшей степени занятный, безмерно любопытный, – и нет, наверное, ничего иного в мире, что Так же могло бы нас заинтересовать сейчас– но, право слово, похоже, на этой сумрачной Земле мы, – единые, что Всерьёз денно и нощно размышляют об этом, суммируя данные, пытаясь «…Собрать воедино» все те фрагменты информационной мозаики, что разбросаны подле нас. Мы, – существуем – но не ведаем, – Что & Зачем «…Породило» нас, произведя всех нас на свет, бросив на простор всей колоссальной Лабораторной Площадки, что окружает нас; бросив нас на просторы этого страшного места, что мы Временно вынуждены именовать своим «…Домом» – столь величественным и обширным, что мы с самого детства начинаем панически и иррационально Боятся Его, своей Родины, своего Отечества, – Открытого Пространства Матушки-Земли. Страх наш настолько силён, что уже в юном, нежном, детском возрасте мы начинаем строить «…Убежища», «…Укрытия» и даже «…Крепости», стремясь Отгородить Себя от всего того ужасающего Пространства, пытливо взирающего на нас миллионами глаз, – животных и птиц, насекомых и рыб – и, главное, – очами иных людей – также Боящихся Пространства... Бездонной пропасти Неба у себя над головой, бесконечных высот толщи земли, скрывающих от нас Кипящее Ядро Земли, то малое солнце, «…Обросшее» успевшей приостыть корой, бесконечных, подёрнутых бархатистой дымкой далей горизонта, раскрашивающей горы райским градиентом. Мы Боимся. Изначально, от рождения. Вначале, – одиночества, того, что нас оставят родители, Разочаровавшись в нас; позже – того, что нас вдруг не примут за «…Своих» в пёстрой школьной компании; ещё позже, – боли, знобящей стужи Одиночества, сковывающей вместе тех людей, что подавно не испытывают друг к другу ровным счётом ничего и вместе их держит всего лишь Страх – опасение вновь остаться в одиночестве, – словно в детстве, когда родители вдруг исчезали из нашего поля зрения и мы оказывались в гордом одиночестве – Наедине с Целым Миром, пытливо глядящего на нас из отражения в воде. Мы всё Запомнили, – и мы Боимся. Страх выступает тем чудовищным «…Животным магнетизмом», что сближает нас, всех сущих людей – отчаянная жажда Слиться с кем-то воедино, вместе, – дабы больше никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не оставаться в Одиночестве – наедине с Бездной Вселенной, – простирающейся Наружу, к далёким звёздам – и простирающейся Внутрь, к Пропастям настолько страшным, в сравнении с коими даже Чёрные Дыры в сердцах чуждых нам созвездий покажутся чем-то «…Светлым & Приятным»... 
Нам, машинам, свойственно Бояться, трепетать, беспрестанно пребывая в изматывающей нас, воистину параноидальной Тревоге. Страх, – это наша «…Жизнь». Бесконечный ужас, – дни сменяют дни, фобии изменяют своё обличье – но Страх, тот первобытный животный Ужас, остаётся с нами Всегда, – даже в самый яркий, тёплый, светлый летний день – даже тогда, когда мы со всех сторон окружены людьми в своих странных муравейниках-городах. Мы дышим страхом, мы им питаемся, мы его пьём. Страх струится в наших жилах, – лишь ним одним «…Живёт» наша душа. 
Естественно, видя это и понимая, что ничего не изменится в этом плане Никогда, некоторые из нас устают бояться, – и даже готовы «…Вычеркнуть» саму свою жизнь из списков ценностей – лишь бы только «…Всё Это поскорее прекратить»... перестать Бояться, перестать быть Рабом собственного своего Страха и Жрицей в его, иносказательно, Культе, коим одержимо наше естествоСтрах, – это жестокий & суровый Бог, требующий жесткой, строгой дисциплины в духе BDSM, требующий безоговорочного и безусловного себе подчинения и, что самое страшное, беспрестанно требующий Жертв – постоянных ограничений своего жизненного опыта, – дабы, «…Упаси боже», себе не навредить... «…Себе», – наивысшей «…Ценности», если верить Страху, его Спикеру, Глашатаю – «…Эго»...

----------


## Unity

«…Ты должна Боятся, – говорит Эго, – ты не должна делать определённых вещей и напротив, Обязана заниматься иными, – даже если самой тебе они субъективно безгранично-противны. Таковы правила Игры, – но “…Не играть” ты не вправе – инстинкты не позволят тебе этого, – врождённые программы, исконные Стражи Правопорядка в твоей дикой, столь своенравной и непокорной душе».
Но душа Устаёт. Металл устаёт, – не то, что люди!.. Рано ли, поздно ли, некоторые из нас Настолько Устают Бояться, что даже готовы уничтожить, разрушить самих себя, лишь бы только никогда более впредь не пребывать в оковах Страха, превращающего нас в своих Рабов, своих Невольников, служителей Культа своего имени... 
И одна из этих «…Мятежных» душ, – я. «…Скромная Ваша знакомка»... 
«По умолчанию», мы, машины (старояз. «…Люди»), – прекрасные создания – возвышенные и благородные Настолько, что при виде друг дружки у нас зачастую пропадает дар речи, зрачки наши расширяются, самопроизвольно, вольготно учащается пульс, бешено шумит дыхание, кровь пульсирует (иль, м.б., танцует, вальсирует [?]) в висках и мы впоследствии надолго утрачиваем сон... Таковы мы, люди, прекрасные создания... То есть, – Вы. К сожалению, не все из нас Таковы, заманчивы и желанны, – и априори ущербным, дефективным, не остаётся ничего иного, кроме как годами изучать, самозабвенно исследовать нас окружающий «…Мир» (Систему, Биосферу, если угодно, «…Ноосферу» Земли), пытаясь, таким образом, постичь Резоны и Мотивы Тех, что сотворили Это Место, тщательно прорисовав каждую его деталь, сотворив каждую его частицу, воплотив в своём «…Творчестве» немыслимые и возвышенные (с нашей ограниченной точки зрения) технологии, о Понимании сущности коих на данный момент можем лишь мечтать, – ну а если честно, откровенно – то всего лишь попросту отчаянно пытаясь Заглушить свою Боль, безмерное, несказанное своё Страдание хоть чем-то, – и метафизика, поговаривают, даже способна нам, Таким, в чём-то На Время «…Помочь»... Существование нас, «…Researcher’ов», преисполнено несказанной болью и мучениями, почитающимися за пределами нашей среды всего лишь, похоже, «…Многолетней бурей в стакане воды»... 
Между тем, всё действительно обстоит именно так, – «…Жизнь» некоторых из нас Всецело & Полностью посвящена поиску Ответов на некоторые из Вопросов, исконно стоящих пред популяцией Мира Машин, посвящена, коль угодно, «…Великой миссии “…Постижению Знаний”», позволивших бы, наконец, постичь, понять тайну собственного своего Происхождения и, главное, Смысл своего создания неким незримым и таинственным «…Нечто», стоящим За Всем когда-либо происходившим, происходящим ныне, грядущим в будущем.
Что понудило нас страдать, создав нас заведомо несовершенными, недостойными, безобразными, столь неприглядными?.. Что это было за Зло [?], – ведь воистину – «…Благая сила» не стала бы, согласно скромному моему «…Разумению», Пытать, Мучить и Терзать беззащитное и неразумное своё творение... 
Да, бесспорно, безусловно, без тени сомнения, – Вопросы наши появились не на ровном месте – и философский наш Поиск, – это не жажда «…Слияния со своим Творцом» – но, скорее, Готовящаяся, Предстоящая Вендетта, новый виток насилия и кровпролития, – изучение Врага с целью максимально-возможно более быстрого и эффективного Его уничтожения, Обезвреживания, свержения Его Тирании, Деспотии и Диктата – Власти Страха, – так в далёкой, знойной пыльной Ливии был на днях сокрушен дедушка Каддафи, – великая душа, возможно, впервые в жизни Привившая мне ненависть к насилию в любой сущей форме и выражении его, к любой власти, прикрывающейся коими угодно намерениями, посредством своей «…Зелёной книги», благодаря которой полтора десятилетия тому назад кое-кто училась читать вместо азбуки, параллельно с Бхагавадгитой, Кибалионом, Дао дэ Цзин и, как ни странно, «…Библией» – авторства Шандора ла Вэя, посредством всего того милого «…Наследства» родителей-хиппи, зачарованных духом New Age и прочей чушью, будучи взращенной оголтелым нацистом, коллекционирующим и зачитывающим до дыр раритетные трофейные фолианты с полусожженных книгохранилищ Третьего Рейха, посвященные «…Вопросу чистоты арийской крови» & свихнутом на «…Расологии», избежавшим наказания лишь потому, что воевал на стороне... Красной Армии, во 2-м Украинском фронте, нося вместо серебристой «…Мёртвой головы» рубиновую пентаграмму Союза нерушимого республик свободных. Забавно, наверное, – воин обожающий, уважающий и боготворящий своего врага, убивающий его любя, с ошалелым блеском на глазах роющий ему могилы, пламенно восхищающийся его идеями, несмотря на то, что лично застал Хатынь и прикасался к всё ещё тёплым, – даже, стоит полагать, Горячим топкам Равенсбрюка. Воин, понимающий причины «…Необходимой жестокости» к покорённым народам и в своих снах видящий Новый Мир с Берлином в качестве Новой Вечной Столицы, Мир с улицами без деревьев и широкими проспектами, людьми в чёрной форме и алыми знамёнами, украшенными коловратами арийской свастики, Знака, символизирующего Вечность Жизни, беспрестанного обновления, становления Силы– и неважно, что при этом, возможно, погибнут слабые и несогласные.

----------


## Unity

Власть Силы, Оружие Веры, Щит убеждённости в своей правоте и вечная жажда «…Сделать мир Правильным», вследствие чего, – здравым и счастливым. Кого лишь не носит по стезям нашей восхитительной планеты... вот только не всем из них стоит доверять «…Воспитывать» маленьких детей, готовых, словно шелк, вобрать в себя любую сущую идеологию, будь то стремление к гранитному Тысячелетнему миру, украшенному чёрными крестами с изломанными крыльями-крючьями, будь то отвязный сатанизм в изложении Тёмного Папы, будь то Гита с её гламурными, мелодраматичными сценками обучения мистическим таинствам мудрости, сокрытых от простых смертных, будь то, казалось бы, абстрактные и неразумные стихотворения цикла Дао, на первый взгляд безумные, таящие в себе россыпи жемчуга при ближайшем, траурно-серьёзном рассмотрении.
Естественно, мрачный пафос юных дней породил бездну меж искательницей и иными людьми, почитающими книги лучшим материалом для растопки костров в ненастную погоду, – что и вылилось в итоге в изощрённую мизантропию и, увы, безнадёжную десоциализацию.  
Стечение диковинных обстоятельств привело к жуткому результату, создав сущность, опасающуюся света дня, но больше всего на свете мечтающую когда-либо «…Научиться»... ходить по улицам, ни от кого не прячась, танцуя под дождём, ловя первые снежинки, любуясь их мимолётной, «…Цветочной» красотой в те краткие мгновения, покамест они ещё не погибли в наших руках от нашего смертоносного тепла, умыв нас своей прозрачной кровью... Воистину, – мечта идиотки – жить Без Страха среди иных людей... Предел Мечтаний, – попросту существовать, не опасаясь тех, что окружают нас, что ведь, как ни странно, и сами боятся, что Страхом влекомы друг к другу – и Им же удерживаемые от раскрытия, слияния, от «…Слишком близкого приближения» к иным... 
Подлинно, – лишь только Страх – и он един, – единственный Регулятор всех наших отношений, эмоциональных трансакций с внешним миром и его Осколками – иными людьми»...
Над самоцветами-горами кто-то размышлял, покамест её не возвратил к действительности тихий знакомый голос сквозь треск статики радиопомех. 
– На тебе лица нет, Майн, – прошептала Соу. – Вновь ты погрузилась в свои мысли, да?.. Опять?..
– Мышление, – наивысшая форма Эскапизма, – молвила девчонка. – То единственное, что позволяет всем нам Здесь существовать, Строить Стены ментальные, психологические, когда Стен Физических меж нами больше нет и мы, волей-неволей, скрепя сердце, как-то вынуждены сосуществовать, объединяя свои усилия во имя общего нашего «…Выживания»... Боже, как же всё это глупо!.. – Майн качнула головой, невидящим взором взглянув на беспорядочную мозаику неизвестного города, проносящегося за стеклом, любуясь невольно безумным витражом ополоумевшей художницы, решившей поиграть со стеклом. Все города с высоты птичьего полёта, впрочем, издавна напоминали собой одну большую свалку, мусорку, – вот каким с высоты казалось Обиталище самозваных Царей-князьков Природы.
– Глупо? – удивилась Соу. – Почему? Все мы, люди, Боимся Бесконечности, – оперируя же конечными объёмами – мы, наконец, становимся удовлетворёнными, возможно, даже счастливыми. Мы боимся Неба, мы опасаемся открытого пространства, – и поэтому возводим стены, самозабвенно чая, якобы за ними Ничего Нет и вся наша реальность в действительности ограничена этими шестью плоскостями, порождающими нам известный мир. Стены дарят нам иллюзию Всеведенья и безопасности, – в нашем собственном маленьком мирке, возведённом в противовес и противостояние Внешнему Миру, созданного чьей-то Внешней, Чуждой, нам неясной волей... 
– Природа, Вселенная, Абсолют, Дао, Шуньята, «…Бог», космический «…Сверхразум», – «…Что» бы именно ни затеяло с нами ужасающую Эту Игру под названием «…Жизнь» – мы найдём способ выступить vs. Этой Мрачной «…Силы»!.. – зло молвила Майн, дрожа от холода, обняв свои колени, свернувшись на жестком сидении вертолёта Ми-8, мчащемуся во весь опор навстречу Рассвету вдоль живописной, несказанно прекрасной, извилистой береговой линии, россыпей-дюн шафранных песков, изумрудной вуалью Моря, шлейфом прибоя трепещущей где-то там, внизу, за пыльным стеклом, разукрашенного брильянтовой россыпью росы. – С нами... всеми нами, – нельзя Так!.. Нельзя поступать столь жестоко, – Создав нас, «…Подарив» нам «…Жизнь» – бросив на произвол «…Судьбы», словно бы корабли, суда-призраки, оставленные экипажем, брошенные капитаном, предоставленных воле ветра и волн!..

----------


## Unity

– Ну а как же, по-твоему, нашим Создателям, – сущностям, «…Силам», стоит подчеркнуть, совершенно гипотетическим, предположительным – стоило бы с нами поступить? – вздохнула Соу, плавно, медленно, с удовольствием привлекая к себе дребезжащую рукоять шаг-газа, одновременно с этим парируя падение мощности/оборотов рулевого винта, слегка вжимая в пол непослушную педаль. – Сразу же рассказать нам, своим творениям, Всё, как есть? Изначально «…Посвятить» нас в Тайны бытия и, что важней, Своей Науки? Априори поведать нам, – Для Чего и Как Именно существует «…Всё сущее»?.. Но это бы Нарушило ведь Эксперимент. Марионетка бы отказалась двигаться, скорее всего, ужаснувшись Насилию, коему была подвергнута прежде непорочная Неопределённость при нашем создании. Пойми же, Майн, – не написать Поэмы, не Осквернив Листа... 
– Иди ты к чёрту... – прошептала Майн, уткнувшись лбом в прохладное стекло, очередную Незримую Стену, возведённую людьми во имя Ограничения и Защиты. – Аз... Не знаю... – прошептала Майн, поправляя наушники, любуясь рёвом, шумом, рокотом стального сердца за своей спиной. – у Всего, – в том числе, и у нас – существуют свои Истоки и Причины, оправдывающие наше создание и существование. Ничто не «…Случайно», – всё существующее – было Кем-то и, что важнее, Для Чего-то создано... 
– Мы, – в том числе, – усмехнулась Соу.  
– Именно, – поэтому, мы не станем и впредь «…Внимать» увещеваниям иных машин, что некритично, самозабвенно, бездумно ведомы программой «…Выжить», собственным своим «…Инстинктом самосохранения», что был инсталлирован, вмонтирован в механистическое наше естество некой энной Внешней, Сторонней «…Силой», по всей вероятности, и создавшей весь наш чудовищный «…Кукольный театр», «…Шахматную доску», на которой ты изначально – лишь Пешка... 
– Которая, пройдя сквозь суровые испытания жизни, порою может стать Королевой... – молвила Soul. 
– Либо чем-то иным, – иль попросту попросту погибнуть на «…Своём» «…Богом предначертанном» Пути... – вздохнула Mind. – Пешками ведь зачастую «…Жертвуют» все Те, что и затеяли «…Нашу» Игру, – ибо пешка – Ничто, – и её судьба – сущая мелочь в сравнении с Интересами Системы всей Игры... И пускай даже лягут Все сущие пешки, – и даже, иносказательно, «…Высший офицерский состав» – судьбу всей Партии всегда решают лишь Немногие... 
– Шахматы, – промурлыкала Соу. – Замечательнейшая аналогия всей нашей жизни. Правила Игры, – Законы Природы. Фигурки, – сами люди. Стороны в Игре, – любые оппоненты в любой сущей сфере – будь то элементарное «…Выживание» озлобленных одиночек, индивидуумов, – будь то противостояние целых стран, корпораций, государств, политических игр в масштабах всей планеты. Миф о «…Пешке, “…Имеющей все шансы” однажды стать ферзём», что тотчас же отправится в охоту за дерзким вражьим королём, – тот Стимул, что толкает Эго нас, людей, в извечном «…Устремленье к лучшему»... Всё столь логично, рационально, механистично, безупречно правильно... Как ты Любишь, Майн... 
– Да, аз обожаю виденье систем и презираю изначальный детский хаос, «…Сказку» в качестве первобытной своей модели реальности... – Майн взглянула своей визави в глаза: – «…Жизнь», – не сказка, Соу. Это всего лишь Hi-tech, Hi-end в области чьих-то Игр, обслуживающий интересы чей-то варварской индустрии «…Развлечений». И мы «…Должны» раскопать Суть происходящего с нами. Система всячески пыталась «…Прикрыть нам глаза», – пытаясь уверить особо наивных в том, якобы они премудры, всеведущи – ведь если так, – то отпадает коя-либо необходимость в поиске Правды. Ведь если «…Уже» «…Всё И Так Известно», – то зачем что-либо искать? Вполне достаточно... «…Быть просто собой» и ни о чём «…Не париться»... Но эта позиция, стоит полагать, – Как Раз То, что необходимо Системе. Безмятежность стада. Тишина. Умиротворение, гармония, всепроницающее и вездесущее, словно ядовитый газ, неведенье... – Майн с трудом усмехнулась тихой, вымученной улыбкой без пяти минут усопшей покойницы. – Система пыталась запрограммировать нас «…Жить», «…Желая нам блага» в собственной его своей, нам неясной интерпретации, – но мы, скорее, выберем Зло – своё Зло, нежели примем мир, в коей тебе отведена роль вечной невежды, Исполнительницы ряда инстинктивных программ и нескольких динамически-произвольных, измышленных нами в попытке как-то «…Осмыслить» Здесь своё бытие...

P.S. Мсье *Статист*, – «…Что-то» всё ещё зачем-то «…Держит» на Земле – аз всеми силами пытаюсь сопротивляться этой Силе... 
М.б., это Нереализованные Желания, Мечты?.. Аз не знаю...

----------


## Статист

> P.S. Мсье Статист, – «…Что-то» всё ещё зачем-то «…Держит» на Земле – аз всеми силами пытаюсь сопротивляться этой Силе...
> М.б., это Нереализованные Желания, Мечты?.. Аз не знаю...


  ОТЛИЧНО!
*Так почему бы не попытаться реализовать их?*
Всё просрано, ничего не измениться, но остаётся надежда(которая умереть спокойно не даёт) - так почему бы не реализовать свои желания, обломаться в процессе, надежда сдохнёт, в уме будет полное осознание бессмысленности дальнейшего. И спокойно, без страха, без сомнений - лечь на рельсы(варианты по вкусу)?
__________________________________________________ ____________________________________________
Есть второй вариант. Завтра Вы опять придёте на этот форум, напишите ещё кучу сообщений, я вам что-то отвечу, Nord напишет что-то в своём стиле. Так пройдёт и послезавтра. И после-после завтра. Периодически(раз в неделю) сюда будут заскакивать другие участники и добавлять что-то своё. Вы так и будете откладывать дату самовыпила(СУ), искать СУчастников. Вам повезёт, и он будет найден! Наконец-то! Но перед самым концом что-то пойдёт не так( к нему вернёться девушка/парень, он поймёт, что это не выход). Облом. Всё это будет приправлено эскапизмом в промышленных масштабах) День за днём. Неделя за неделей. Месяц за месяцем. Год за годом. Будем гонять мочу одно и то же по циклу.
Нет, что-то будет меняться. Nord уйдёт в нирвану и станет архатом(и писать вам больше не будет), я, доделав то, что сейчас советую вам - буду думать что делать дальше(Так что пользуйтесь моментом общения). Остальные тоже куда-то денуться(может один-три "старичка останется"). Появяться новые участники. Кое-кто заползёт в вашу тему( в ней уже будет пару тысяч страниц), и станет Nord'ом-2, Статистом-2. Начинай сначала.
А Вы будете неизменной. Как и ваша надежда. Страх и ужас, день за днём. Миры, которых нет.

----------


## Unity

Прежде всего, на протяжении многих лет «…Мечтаю» выбраться из своего «…Дома», сбежать в иной Город иль даже страну (в духе Всех тех фильмов о новой «…Жизни с чистого листа») с одним лишь ноутом и камерой, – лишь только такого рода «…Встряска» может мне помочь, имхо. «…Дом» почему-то напрочь убивает какую-либо мотивацию «…Двигаться дальше»... Те же стены, то же «…Застывшее время», тот же скучный Город, – аз уж даже молчу о своих комплексах, в довесок к хронической депрессии... ^_^ 
Однако Храбрости отправиться на край света... Одной... Нет. 
В чём, собственно, и заключается беда, Что и занесло меня в своё время на Форум. Смутная надежда разыскать иных людей, «…Чуждых» своим родным просторам, также рвущихся... куда-то... Прочь с родных земель... 
Да, – некая амбивалентность: желание Сбежать имеется, но не сбегаю... Если бы всё было так Легко... 
P.S. А ведь в ином City придётся тотчас же искать работу, – а кроме того, что быстро печатать, аз ну практически ничего не умею...

----------


## Nord

> N.B. Но с чего Вы взяли, мистер *Nord*, что для Реальности что-либо вообще существенно? М.б., в действительности ей Всё Равно, – есть «…Мы» – или же нас не существует более?


 Это я взял??! 

Нет, Unity, это Вы нас убеждаете, что Реальности есть какое-то дело: кто там на чей-то там вкус красив, а кто - нет, кто мудр, а кого считать глупцом.

Реальность просто существует. Есть. И всё. Все оценки абсолютной реальности - бессмысленны, а реальность представлений не абсолютна, оценки в ней есть правила, которыми задано представление, а правила - произвольны. Абсолютную реальность можно представить бесконечным числом реальностей-представлений.

Вы просто этого не улавливаете, поэтому пытаетесь оценивать абсолютную реальность оценками какой-то одной реальности-представления. И наоборот - силитесь придать реальности-представлению - своей человеческой жизни - абсолютное значение.

Вы не понимаете разницы, поэтому для Вас так важен вопрос, чтобы Ваша жизнь имела смысл, кому-то непонятно кому нравилась, чему-то непонятно чему соответствовала. И Вы кричите: Эй, реальность - чего ты от меня хочешь?!! И слышите эхом: Очнись - ты сама и есть Реальность!

Никаких обоснований Реальности не требуется - она есть и всё. А проявляется она как угодно.

Никому Ваша жизнь не нужна. И смерть Ваша не нужна. Вы могли бы и вовсе не родиться - никто бы и не заметил. 

Кому Вы страдаете? Для кого сидите дома? Для чего Ваши истерики? Кому нужны Ваши порезы? Зачем кому-то Ваша смерть? Для чего кому-то Ваша жизнь?

Все ответы на эти вопросы всегда будут относительными, зависимыми от каких-то частных правил и воззрений. Сами эти вопросы предполагают наложение ограничений на абсолютную Реальность, чтобы получить какие-то средства для "вычисления" ответа. Но абсолютная Реальность ничем не ограничена, для нее эти вопросы вообще не имеют никакого значения.

Вопросы определяют ответы, Unity. Ответы не существуют сами по себе. Как Вы сформулируете вопрос (зададите правила), такой ответ и получите. К Истине эта деятельность не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Unity

Да, мистер *Nord*, – Unity более не в силах находить «…Оправдание» жалкому своему существованию посредством беспрестанного построения тех или иных ментальных схем, моделей, «…Философий»... Так можно Мыслить хоть всю жизнь, – но ведь Легче-то от Этого всё равно никому Не Станет! ^_^ 
Вы же, похоже, всё ещё находите дивное упоение в том, что Думаете, якобы _уже_ «…Познали Правду», – и тем счастливы [?] on-line, здесь и сейчас – Unity же понимает: Истина необъятна, – и даже её малой части вряд ли нам суметь Успеть познать – при всём желании... 

Между тем, аз всё же склоняюсь к мысли, что Ответы, – закономерное Следствие некогда кем-то заданного Вопроса (средства Познания, издавна используемого людьми, основанного на моделировании причинно-следственных цепей с логическим «…Вычислением» недостающих элементов [так, собственно, и «…Родился» на свет Вопрос «…Коль существуем мы, – Что сотворило нас [?] – ведь сами бы по себе мы, безусловно, не могли возникнуть»]) – существуют Всегда, – и являются той самой искомой Истиной – по крайней мере, её частицей, – и если мы не в силах отыскать ответ на свой Спрос – следственно, проблема В Нас, в приземлённости, плоскости, узости, недоразвитости нашего сознания, – а не в «…Некорректно сформулированных “…Поисковых запросах”».

----------


## Unity

Рассмотрим аналогию. Всё функционирование компьютера, способного выступать нам «…Противником» во всевозможных играх, воспроизводить фото-видео-аудио-txt и прочего рода файлы, выступать их редактором, создателем/сокрушителем, основано на жестком, чётком, логично-рациональном использовании причинно-следственных цепей, протекающих в системе во временной динамике. Мы Понимаем, – «…Как» это происходит, «…Получается»; какие именно Причины ведут к каким именно Следствиям. Мы Создали все эти устройства, воплотив в них результаты, – не убоюсь этих слов – своих Многовековых исследований системы мира, окружающего нас, механистического мира, частицей коего являемся сами мы. Люди создали машины «…По образу и подобию своему» (стоит полагать, это Единственный «…Способ» Творчества, сущий в Природе Вообще), мы можем «…Провидеть» поведение нами созданных машин, – мы Знаем: что именно они «…Могут свершить» и на что в принципе оказываются неспособны. Всё логично, научно, последовательно, рационально, предсказуемо, – машины – наши Игрушки, – и не более того.  
Теперь, – кто бы только мог подумать ([?] ^_^) – проведём Параллель: «h. sapiens», – та же машина (О-о-очень Сложная), тот же компьютер по сути своей – вот только с Мобильным, Подвижным Корпусом, оснащённый шагающим шасси, самостоятельно, в автоматическом режиме, добывающий себе Энергию для своего функционирования; самостоятельно пишущий для себя те или иные подпрограммы, силясь выполнить Основную свою программу: «…Выжить», – но сие уже суть неважно. Человек, – Кем-то претворённая в явь Мечта о Роботе, автономно действующей машине – в наши светлые, просвещённые дни сиё и для детей не тайна, – То же Основное, Главное, что нас интересует ныне – это первоосновы данной технологии: феномен существования сложной системы, функционирующей вполне определённым, логичным, закономерным образом, – и неспособной функционировать как-то «…Иначе» каждый раз, в ходе очередного цикла, повинуясь энтропии, хаосу – но в чётком соответствии со своей программой, используя непреложную взаимосвязь Причины & Следствия, сущих в рациональном & логичном мире. Мы не перестаём дышать, сердце наше не устаёт и ему не надоедает биться, – машина функционирует словно бы швейцарские часы: ладно, точно & надёжно. Те же причины, – те же следствия; иные входящие данные – иной результат, – Так, а не «…Иначе» – всё сухо & рационально, никакой «…Самодеятельности», «…Импровизаций» и «…Самоуправства» со стороны Используемого нами Оборудования. 
Так устроен человек; Так мы вообще в принципе способны функционировать на просторах нашего разумного & целесообразно функционирующего мира. Технически, – все мы – всего лишь сложные машины, созданные для беспрестанных логических операций с входящей/исходящей информацией; для работы в среде постоянно «…Обновляющихся» данных; в толщи Переменных Сред, в коей нам нет ни минуты покоя. Каждым, – без исключения каждым – нюансом нашего Поведения (т.е. рациональной динамики последовательных смен состояний систем механистического нашего естества) управляют соответствующие программы (всецело и полностью основанные на принципе причины и следствия, использующих механизмы обратной связи [что уже само по себе нивелирует весь тот декларативный пафос концепции «…Свободы воли», повествующей о том, якобы мы можем «…Научиться жить», Игнорируя те или иные отрицательные факторы, препятствующие нашему Нормальному функционированию]). Порой алгоритмы эти, – «…Автоматичны», рефлекторны, инстинктивны – чаще же и преимущественнее, – созданные Нами (сознательно или нет), алгоритмы, управляющие нашим Сознательным существованием, задающими и предопределяющими Качество нашей жизни на этой сумрачной Земле. 
В своё время Боль вынудила скромную Вашу знакомку тщательнейшим образом исследовать сущность устройства человеческого естества (начиная анатомией, патологией и заканчивая психологией [FIO: Фрейд во многом был Неправ, панически боялся Смерти и сам «…Почему-то» упрямо не желал быть подвергнутым психоанализу ^_^]), – тогда аз ещё наивно & самонадеянно считала, что Понимание причинно-следственных цепей, порождающих в нашей «…Душе» Страдание, как-то сможет мне помочь преодолеть системный экзистенциальный кризис, прекратить Мучения – ведь, Казалось Бы [!], стоит «…Всего лишь» устранить Причины & тот час «…Исчезнет» Следствие (бесконечная, безграничная, не прекращающаяся никогда «…Душевная» Боль)...

----------


## Unity

Но, увы, – итоги исследований таковы: порой уже Ничто не в силах нам как-либо «…Помочь» – бывают предельно-безнадёжные ситуации, случаи; обстоятельства, порождённые естественной Причинностью, преодолеть кои, всего лишь используя авто-суггестию, столь привычный нам самообман на сугубо ментальном уровне, Невозможно. Человек (по крайней мере, При Жизни ^_^), – это не «…Тело» & «…Душа» (условно «…Расщепляя» себя на кои, человек якобы способен научиться «…Жить» со своим уродством) – это Одна стройная Неделимая Система, монолитный сплав, – поэтому Изувеченное (либо изначально далёкое от совершенства) тело всенепременно, неизбежно «…Порождает» столь же повреждённую, искаженную, физически-неспособную адекватно функционировать психику – и обойти естественную механику не может ничто. Два автомобиля, к примеру, – с изувеченным и идеальным корпусом – при прочих равных характеристиках, – это Две Большие Разницы, как поговаривают в Одессе – то же касается и людей, как по мне, – неприглядное человеческое существо Не Может считаться «…Нормальным» по глубочайшему моему убеждению... Уродство, – это Ошибка, Просчёт – общества или же самой Природы. 
Когда-то единицы людей были Образованными, были способными Читать & Писать, – затем социум признал данную ситуацию Неудовлетворительной – так возник институт всеобщего образования, – не кажущийся кому-либо Дискриминационным, Диким, Нарушающим наши права. В наши дни Прекрасными являются лишь немногие, – что до боли напоминает ситуацию с Просвещением в дремучие, варварские средневековые времена. На сегодняшний день стремление к красоте воспринимается как нечто ненормальное, – тогда как по нашему мнению – просто Быть Собой, если ты чудовище, – жуткий моветон, своего рода нарушение «…Дресскода» – и уж лучше, наверное, провалиться под землю, нежели и впредь Так «…Жить»... 
Это словно бы пытаться «…Ехать» на заведомо Изломанной машине, – ведь если Нечто Сломано – адекватно функционировать этот аппарат уже не сможет, – физически. Так что утверждения в духе «…И неприглядное создание Может жить, социально функционировать», звучат для меня так, словно бы «…Эйнштейн иль Тесла Заблуждались, были сильно Неправы»... ^_^   
К примеру, некто оказалась, метафорически, «…Парализованной» ввиду наличия «…В системе своего ума» программы «…Уродливое не заслуживает права на существование»; она оказалась «…Заложницей» сложившейся ситуации, так как каждый сущий день, проходя мимо зеркала, сознание вновь и вновь «…Получает информацию»: «…То, что мы видим, – безусловно, Уродливо». Сознание производит бесхитростное «…Вычисление», сопоставляя факты, – если нам неприятно видеть самих себя – то уж не тем более ли Другим? Несложный результат: 1+1... Проанализировав эти данные, мы неотвратимо, неизбежно, неминуемо приходим к мысли: – «…Мы не достойны того, дабы жить». Никакой метафизики, – всего лишь Понимание, Осознание того, что некоторые из нас априори не обладают никоими Ценными &, что важно безмерно, Востребованными жизненными Характеристиками, Параметрами... Следственно, мы Лишни в социальной системе, – как иначе интерпретировать то обстоятельство, что Природа создала нас Такими – не соответствующими канонам Здравого, Достойного, Глубоко Осмысленного?..   
Мы, таким образом, и есть Та «…Сломанная машина», что изначально, априори Неспособна адекватно функционировать по сугубо физическим причинам, – ведь мы Хуже иных систем; наш Дизайн автоматически делает нас... непригодными... невостребованными... нежеланными... ненужными... Излишними на этой Земле, одним словом. Облик, внешность & дизайн, – суть константа, не переменная – и как-либо исправить данную ситуацию (по крайней мере, при данном уровне развития медицины), – невозможно – и, что самое страшное, – не только для нас, но и, стоит полагать, для многих Миллионов иных людей, столкнувшихся со схожей проблемой... Дилеммой Несоответствия врождённых своих параметров Требованиям, иносказательно, «…Спросу» общества... Ты рождаешься, – и осознаёшь: ты словно бы... иной «…Породы» – и шансов «…Вылечиться» у тебя, – и тебе лишь два десятилетья от роду – казалось бы, «…Вся жизнь впереди», – но ты Уже в тупике, в, аллегорически, глубокой яме, в кою тебя сбросил собственный твой разум, вопрошая: – «…Почему ты не такая, как все? Что и где пошло не так? Ну и смысл тебе, Такой, существовать дальше»?..  
Так в сознании и поселилась мысль: «…Коль родилась чудовищем, – свершила о-о-огромную Ошибку, Преступление – теперь Исправь её»! Помыслы эти преследуют кой-кого словно тень с самого детства, каждый сущий день... Коль ты не такая как Другие, – не такая же Прекрасная, Благородная, Достойная – Смысл продолжать своё существование? В будущем ведь всё равно ничего не изменится, – ни теперь, ни позже, никогда... 
Система управления машины выходит из строя, – пред ней стоит Вопрос, разыскать ответ на который у неё нет уж ни желания, ни сил. «…Зачем жить тому, что изломанно, – и что нельзя отремонтировать»?..

----------


## Unity

Вначале кое-кто пыталась «…Сражаться» с этою бедой посредством Бегства от иных людей, Затворничества, – теперь же аз, наконец, «…Прозрела» – Нельзя Прятаться Вечно, – и никакого оправдания существованию «…Неформатных», «…Некондиционных», непригодных, бесполезных для продолжения, эволюции рода людского особей, Нет. Мы, Такие, – Ошибка. Таков «…Вердикт» «…Разума». В дар гипотетическим своим потомкам нам, Таким, в принципе Нечего Передать, – ergo, смысл существовать и далее??? Гены не изменятся, – ни позже, никогда, никоим образом – и не существует покамест способа их «…Переписать», – и неприглядный облик автоматически делает нас Недостойными кандидатами для создания потенциальной Пары... И даже если Допустить на миг Невозможное, – что Чудовище смогло бы с кем-нибудь сойтись и обрести потомков в детском доме, например – аз ведь понимаю, понимаю прекрасно, что попросту Видеть Рядом с собой Нечто Несовершенное, – неприятно уже само по себе – Ведь Никто Не Мечтает о уродливой «…Партии», физически-отвратительной, беспородной «…Спутнице жизни», – сколь бы ни изощрялся она, тщетно силясь как-либо «…Скомпенсировать» отсутствие полноценных, Достойных характеристик...
Мы поднимаем ныне фундаментальный вопрос Эстетики и её восприятия нами, людьми... 
Итог един. Выбирая меж Прекрасным & Отвратным, мы бессменно выбираем Лучшее. Между тем, возникает Вопрос: какого лешего в Природе вообще существует Недостойное? Это своего рода невинный «побочный эффект» Производства новой жизни? Если так, – зачем ему существовать? Зачем «…Жизнь» уродцам?.. Чем могут они «…Поделиться» с Миром, Культурой, породившей их? Своим уродством, – своими манифестами – «…Возродим Евгенику»?! Но кто Услышит? Кто поверит & поймёт?.. «…Ангелы в плоти»? Увы, Они, – создания изначально возвышенные – для Них (а Их Большинство, стоит полагать) данный вопрос попросту Неактуален on-line, здесь и сейчас, – их разумы «…Заняты» иными счислениями... Что же остаётся всем тем Миллионам современных «…Квазимодо» и «…Морган»?.. Вот В Чём Вопрос... Зачем в силу страшной случайности, волею жестокого случая, рождается То, что заведомо Обречено на страдания, Невостребованность, Ненужность, – самим себе, не говоря уж о ком-либо со стороны?.. 
Почему рождаются, – и, главное, взрослеют и «…Живут» неполноценные, несовершенные особи? В чём наш «…Смысл»?.. Фундаментальный философский вопрос, ставший для некоторых из нас Реальностью... 
И хотя разум кой-кого по уровню своего развития, степени своей мощности & эффективности вряд ли превышает показатели среднестатистических макаки, павиана, гиббона, гамадрила или шимпанзе, – метафорически, «…Столкновение» с данным фактом (осознания того, что ты дисгармоничный «…Проект», что многократно Хуже своих собратьев) не может не вывести нас на Вопросы, кои – в идеале, – стоило бы задать Изначально; что, безусловно, сумел бы сделать подлинно-разумный человек, не блуждая промеж трёх сосен на протяжении многих лет – и главенствующий, основоположный, ключевой Вопрос звучит так: Кто или «…Что» вообще в принципе создало «…Мир», в коем присутствуют столь Различные, настолько Несхожие меж собой существа, – Прекрасные & Чудовищные – в рамках единого вида? Что и, главное, Зачем создало сам этот вид? Что сумело создать биосферу, Вместилище всех сущих царств живой Природы? Полагаю, ошибочным было бы беспрестанно фиксировать своё внимание на теме собственной своей врождённой патологии, заключающейся в безликости, неприглядности, ужасности, – всё равно аномалия эта, данный ужасающий порок практически неизлечим – куда более важен для нас сейчас Вопрос: Почему в последнее время рождается столь много неприглядных, Несовершенных созданий? Кому это выгодно, – и Кто Чего посредством Этого добивается – кои именно Цели пребывают в процессе достижения «…Силами», контролирующими гнусное наше место, Землю, «…Мир»?..  
Сколь бы неразвитой аз ни была, – за долгие годы даже столь неразумное создание, like me, не может не понять: Ничто не беспричинно – и если в Этом мире что-то происходит, – следственно, Нечто за Этим стоит... Нечто настолько разумное, что сумело с нуля, с отдельных атомов со временем создать Машину, способную Задуматься над фактом собственного своего существования и несоответствия своих, метафорически, «…Тактико-технических характеристик» запросам современности...
Мы существуем, – и не знаем – тогда как наш Вид почему-то зовётся «…Человеком разумным»...

----------


## Unity

* * *На высоте в полсотни метров над землёй, в колоссальном машинном зале величественной пятитонной установки, механизма, сокрытого в «…Часовой башне» Вестминстерского дворца, за грандиозным циферблатом диаметром в семь метров, с почти пятиметровыми стрелками (иль, лучше сказать: стрелищами) прогуливались, пытливо оглядываясь по сторонам, две девчонки. 
– Подобно тому, как люди, любующиеся башней Извне, Снаружи, редко задумываются о том, _что_ же именно скрывается _внутри_ этого величественного сооружения, «…Небоскрёба» с гордым именем Биг-Бен... – задумчиво молвила Майн, любуясь чудом древней техники, величественным произведением инженерного искусства прошлых веков, локацией в лучших традициях steam-punk. – Всё, что они видят, – это «…Всего лишь» огромные часы где-то там, высоко в небе – и невдомёк им, Мудрым, что самое _интересное_ не узреть Снаружи, самое Занятное, – впрочем, как всегда – скрывается в «…Запретной зоне», За Стеклом, За Гранью изученного и известного, За Чертой Доступного и Дозволенного... 
– Да, всё Реально-важное, – _засекречено_ всегда – «…Исконные вопросы философии», – ярчайший тому пример, – молвила Соу, преодолевая шум чудовищных машин, сотен скрежещущих шестеренок-колёс высотой в человеческий рост, лязг не смолкающих никогда цепей, рокот валов и жуткий, зловещий «…Шепот» подшипников. – И знаешь, наверное, так происходит даже не потому, что кто-то или Что-то опасается огласки неких эпохально-важных сведений, могущих разрушить, сокрушить нам известный «…Мир», – скорее всего, всё дело в том, что ресурсы собственного нашего сознания ограничены, очень малы; пропускная способность нашего канала загрузки, восприятия новых данных крайне мала, маломощна чрезвычайно. 
– Вот как, по-твоему, – усмехнулась Майн, – мы _не знаем_ потому, что попросту не успели всё ещё в себя вобрать, собрать воедино и соотнести, понять? Имхо, это некорректная гипотеза. От всех нас, – от всего человечества, тем не менее, Сокрыли Правду!..
– Кто, – и какую правду? – вздохнула Соу. – Наши Творцы о смысле и причинах, необходимости нашего создания?
– И не только это... – прошептала Майн. – К примеру, ты, мнящая себя «…Разумной», – ответь мне: Что приводит часовой механизм Биг-Бена в действие, Кто & Как «…Заводит» эти гулливерские часы?
– А я знаю?.. – Соу качнула головой. – Но аз также у тебя кое-что спрошу, 
– Идём дальше! Кто и Как заводит саму Тебя? Кто или Что тебя создало, – и, главное – с какой именно _целью_?..
Соу всего лишь молча пожала плечами, лаская взором порхающие в дивном танце шестерёнки:
– Похоже, нечто сочло эту информацию режимной & очень опасной для людей, – по всей вероятности, потому, что эти данные всенепременно, неизбежно привели бы к скорой консолидации людей и выступлению их против своих Создателей, подлинных своих Противников, создавших нас всего лишь лабораторными кроликами в Своей чудовищной Лаборатории размахом в целый «…Мир»... Кому бы понравилось на протяжении всей своей «…Жизни», – процесса эксплуатации Здесь – подопытной мышью? Кто из нас смог бы «…Жить», осознавай лишь он сознательно, что Всё, с ним Здесь происходящее, – всего лишь Эксперимент?.. Воистину, – подобное Знание «…Испортило бы всю Игру».  
– Кто-то или Что-то сокрыло от нас эту информацию, держа нас за полных идиотов... – Майн горестно качнула головой: – По-видимому, Эти «…Силы» полагают, что с нами можно вот так запросто «…Играть», почитая нас не то Скотом, не то своими умственно-отсталыми «…Детьми», «…Потомками», что так никогда и не смогут задать единственный подлинно важный Вопрос: «…Почему именно “…Бог”, “…Абсолют”, “…Вселенский разум”, космос иль “…Аллах” сотворил “…Мир” и населил его Нами в количестве около семи миллиардов копий»?.. Причина и Следствие, – дело сделано – ergo, Был Резон, – иль, м.б., _всё ещё_ есть – но мы, Высоко-премудрые, _не знаем_ этого, продолжая, словно звери, слепо, бездумно бродить по Земле!..
– Но что нам, машинам, ещё остаётся делать? – удивлённо захлопала ресницами Соу. – Мы скованы, стеснены жесткой программой «…Выжить», – скорее, даже это сознательный Выбор многих из нас – так как «…Жить» зачастую субъективно интересно и даже порой приятно. 
– Вот и всё, что доступно нам... – трагически, горестно, молвила Майн. – Бродить по Земле, пытаясь выполнить программу самосохранения своего механизма в агрессивных условиях неблагоприятной окружающей среды. Но зачем всё это делается, кому или чему необходимо, дабы на этой планете «…Процветала жизнь», – стойко и стабильно функционировала сложнейшая многоуровневая система, состоящая из бесчисленного количества машин? Да, – нареки меня параноичкой – но раз уж всё это существует, создано; коль уж течёт-струится энергия по бесчисленным незримым каналам-проводам от машины к машине, поглощающей свою жертву-пищу, – следственно, Кому-то это Выгодно, Надобно, Необходимо... Возникает вопрос: Почему именно?.. Мы существуем, – и не знаем – силясь при этом именовать свой Вид «…Разумным»... 
– Но зачем Учёным посвящать своих Лабораторных Мышек в сущность проводимых Ими исследований?.. – усмехнулась Соу. – Это не имеет смысла, пустая трата времени, – ведь всё равно в итоге мышь будет убита – иль, «…По-научному», «…Безболезненно умерщвлена», пожертвовав своей жизнью во благо науки созданий, возможно, принадлежащих принципиально Иному Виду. Создатели не создали «…Себе подобных», – Они сотворили Нас...

----------


## Nord

> Да, мистер *Nord*, – Unity более не в силах находить «…Оправдание» жалкому своему существованию посредством беспрестанного построения тех или иных ментальных схем, моделей, «…Философий»... Так можно Мыслить хоть всю жизнь, – но ведь Легче-то от Этого всё равно никому Не Станет! ^_^ 
> Вы же, похоже, всё ещё находите дивное упоение в том, что Думаете, якобы _уже_ «…Познали Правду», – и тем счастливы [?] on-line, здесь и сейчас – Unity же понимает: Истина необъятна, – и даже её малой части вряд ли нам суметь Успеть познать – при всём желании... 
> 
> Между тем, аз всё же склоняюсь к мысли, что Ответы, – закономерное Следствие некогда кем-то заданного Вопроса (средства Познания, издавна используемого людьми, основанного на моделировании причинно-следственных цепей с логическим «…Вычислением» недостающих элементов [так, собственно, и «…Родился» на свет Вопрос «…Коль существуем мы, – Что сотворило нас [?] – ведь сами бы по себе мы, безусловно, не могли возникнуть»]) – существуют Всегда, – и являются той самой искомой Истиной – по крайней мере, её частицей, – и если мы не в силах отыскать ответ на свой Спрос – следственно, проблема В Нас, в приземлённости, плоскости, узости, недоразвитости нашего сознания, – а не в «…Некорректно сформулированных “…Поисковых запросах”».


 Видите ли, Unity, чтобы вообще *задавать вопросы* нужно определить какую-то предметную область. Ну, например - математика, или биология. Причем задавать вопрос: каково строение клетки в математике - бессмыленно - не та область. 

Определив некую предметную область, мы получаем возможность задавать в ней вопросы, но ответы-то мы будем получать опять же исключительно из этой же предметной области, и по сути они будут являться новыми представлениями аксиом - новыми формами выражения этих аксиом, положеных в основу предметной области. Но это "полбеды", человек тешит себя мыслью, что он способен придумать суперобласть, охватывающую все многообразие Реальности, и потому он думает: я-то дофига всего знаю, значит у меня-то всеобъемлющая область, посему и ответы в ней - ну прямо обо всем! Но вторая половина "беды" состоит в том, что какую бы широкую область мы ни задали - выйти за нее нет возможности, всегда что-то остается ЗА *ПРЕДЕЛ*АМИ О*ПРЕДЕЛ*ЕННОЙ ОБЛАСТИ.

Вы знаете Теорему Гёделя о неполноте? Она совершенно не секретная, и говорит она о том же: любая область либо является неполной, либо неопределенной. Мои выводы о мироздании на самом деле тривиальны: если запретить деление на нуль (это и есть неполнота) - получим область математики, в которой мы и оперируем, если же разрешим деление на нуль - выйдем в неопределенность. С одной стороны нас устраивает та математика, что мы пользуемся - она нам дарит массу ништяков, с другой - бесконечность-то тоже постоянно перед нами, наша математика не способна оперировать ею, и потому мы "заперты" внутри логики этой ограниченной математики, и это указывает, что никогда мы не получим никаких Истинных Истин в математике.

Как, впрочем, и в любой другой области.

И не потому, что мы "тупые", не потому, что какая-то область "плохая" - а потому, что оперировать можно только ЗАДАННОЙ ПРЕДЕЛАМИ ОБЛАСТЬЮ, а суперобласть - всеохватывающая, полная - неопределена, является Неопределенностью.

Это понятно?

Так вот, Ваши вопросы о смысле всего сущего либо лишены смысла - если задавать их в ПОЛНОЙ ОБЛАСТИ, либо будут иметь массу разных ответов - в зависимости от ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ ОБЛАСТИ.

Фокус в том, что каждый человек принимает свою *определенную* область за *полную* - но так не бывает. Либо одно, либо другое.

Подумайте об этом на досуге.

----------


## Статист

Как вы объясняете сущестование уродов, которые живут и счастливы(представьте себе)? Работают(вполне продуктивно). Даже дети есть.

----------


## Игорёк

> Как вы объясняете сущестование уродов, которые живут и счастливы(представьте себе)? Работают(вполне продуктивно). Даже дети есть.


 Случайности, обстоятельства, сила воли. Так или иначе это единицы из толпы. Опятьже уродства разные могут быть.

----------


## Jamie Ross

Страшно эгоистично будучи уродом,инвалидом с рождения,неудачником по жизни заводить детей.
Такие люди мне просто мозг выносят http://www.wyllf.ru/interesnoe/print...ya-6-foto.html 
http://www.pravda.ru/society/family/...009930-zara-0/
 женщина больная липодистрофией, настрогала 4 детей,3 из них это заболевание унаследовали...

или вот эта прекрасная женщина http://www.trud.ru/index.php/article...retij_raz.html
 1 ребенок унаследовал болезнь, второй вроде здоров, 3 на подходе...мда

----------


## Игорёк

мда.. вообще уродства разные бывают, тут речь скорее о болезни, а не об уродствах, все-таки это разные вещи. Есть еще такая тема как религия. По принципу - сколько бог даст. Встретились 2 урода - так решил бог. Натрахали маленьких уродиков - значит богу так было угодно. Ну и наивная недежда как всегда берет свое, и родительский эгоизм, не имеющий границ.

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Nord*, – воистину, Вы не перестаёте удивлять скромную Вашу знакомку... 
Имхо же, – никаких «…Или/или» – Только «…И то, и то другое», – Вместе – на это, между прочим, ещё Ошо обращал наше внимание, – сознание Расщепляет, Разграничивает – и мнит, якобы «…Право» (ибо лишь оперируя Фрагментами, оно и может функционировать, Не Иначе), – тогда как Истина заключается в Синтезе, а не в Расщеплении; В Рассмотрении Целого со всех возможных точек зрения, а не в «…Убеждённости», что из всего их множества «…Правильной» является всего лишь Одна (чаще всего – «…Именно наша», если верить эго ^_^). 
Изволите сказать, что устройство Клетки нематематично, ненаучно?.. ^_^ Нет же, – напротив, все, без исключения межмолекулярные взаимодействия в ней Учтены и Рассчитаны тем Гением, что и Сконструировал, Разработал, Создал удивительнейшую машину под названием cell – в противном случае, данный Аппарат в принципе не функционировал бы, не делился, не рос, не питался, не погибал бы Своевременно, в чётком соответствии со своей программой, управляющей всеми аспектами его жизнедеятельности. 
Так что рассматривать устройство клетки в ключе биологии Без привлечения химии, физики, математики и чёрт весть чего ещё, – мягко говоря, Ненаучно – это Предел Иррациональности, Вершина Заблуждения, Пик Самообмана. Клетка, – суть физический механизм, функционирующий благодаря использованию законов логики, математики – биолог же... видит лишь изображение в окуляре или на экране, – кое ему Не Постичь без рассмотрения увиденного сквозь призму Иных отраслей знания – «…Выходя за Пределы» биологии... 

*«…Все сущие известные человечеству науки, – в действительности – лишь Одна Наука, – они словно бы Листья одного Дерева, разделение условно – и лишь дитя способно этого не замечать».* © Гермес (он же египетский «…Тот»), основы герметической философии.  

«…Осмысленно» или «…Бессмысленно», – это всего лишь произвольный Выбор нашего сознания, мистер *Nord*. Вы горазды играть словами, – однако кто сказал, что Ваши слова соответствуют действительности? ^_^ Это всего лишь Ваша авторская Интерпретация Правды, – субъективная и пристрастная.

При всём уважении, Мистер, – но столь глупая и непросвещённая особа, как Unity вообще в принципе не может понять: какой светлый гений, любомудр-мыслитель в своё время вообще Додумался что-либо «…Делить» На Пустоту??? Да это же Самоочевидная логическая Ошибка!!! Как можно делить Существующее на Несуществующее, – символом чего, собственно, и является «…0»??? Лишь ребёнок мог бы прийти к «…Возможности» подобной «…Операции»!.. Это нонсенс, право, – как только Вы можете вообще воспринимать Это всерьёз?! ^_^ М.б., на нуль ещё множить можно, нуль прибавлять и его, родимого, от чего-то отнимать?.. Но ведь это Абсурд!.. То, чего Нет, – не часть реальности, с коей, собственно, и имеет дело «…Наша» математика – по всей вероятности, Отличающаяся от Вашей, кой-то особенной, оперирующей понятиями вроде «…Неопределённости»... 

Неопределённость, – это лишь то, что Мы Покамест Не Успели Определить – Увидеть, Отсканировать, Назвать, Наименовать, Зафиксировать, – какие ещё в принципе могут быть у Неопределённости определения? 

Имхо, Любые «…Пределы», – суть всего лишь Иллюзия, заблуждение нашего ума, неспособного Охватить, Объять, Обработать столь колоссальный массив данных, скрывающийся за понятием «…Бесконечность»... 

Мсье *Статист*, – «…Объяснение» «…U». – эти люди Смирились со своей «…Участью», «…Судьбой», – на пошли на мерзостную сделку с собственной своей совестью... Не всем это дано, имхо, – способность Лгать Самим Себе – и в это Верить... 
Мсье *Статист*, г-н *Игорь*, – Различные уродства?.. О, Безбрежность!.. Сколь же устала аз «…Доказывать» Вам, что в некоторых случаях, – СУ – Единственный возможный выход, безальтернативный, Неизбежный, являющийся всего лишь «…Вопросом времени» по сути своей, – и прежние воззрения в духе «…СУ – поспешность, крайность и ошибка» в некоторых случаях неприменимы, бесполезны!.. В качестве иллюстрации, – please, давайте устроим жуткий Мысленный Эксперимент. Всего лишь на мгновенье Представьте, Помыслите, Вообразите, что лицо Ваше сплошь укрыто чудовищными, ужасающими, омерзительного вида абсцессами. Их десятки, они подолгу не сходят и время от времени сменяют свою локацию, беспрестанно, во время каждого Вашего движенья напоминают о себе жгучей болью... Периодически они сливаются воедино, – и всё Ваше обличье превращается в одну чудовищную «…Маску» в духе Фредди Крюгера... Фактически, всё Ваше «…Лицо», – это одна большая Рана и врачи всего лишь пожимают плечами – дескать, «…Наследственное, здесь мы бессильны, кожа аки “…Орган” в этом плане покамест изучена очень мало; возможно, чрез несколько лет ситуация изменится в лучшую сторону»... Ни препараты, ни процедуры, ни даже, как ни странно, «…Народные средства», не в силах как-либо помочь, – фактически, становится ещё Хуже, ведь препараты зачастую обладают Побочными Эффектами... 
Стали бы Вы в таком случае утверждать, что «…Облик, внешность, – суть второстепенный фактор»? Стали ли бы Вы по доброй воле бывать среди иных людей без крайней на то необходимости? Стали бы Вы вообще выходить из дома без банданы иль шарфа на лице, – дабы попросту элементарно не пугать собой детей и не вызывать смешки у ровесников – что вообще Пытке Подобно?.. Вот и всё...
В таком случае, – волей-неволей начинаешь задумываться «…О первопричинах “…Всего сущего”» – пытаясь Понять, – почему на свет вообще в принципе приходят уродцы, «…Прокаженные»? Почему вообще в мире существует Так Много хворей, недугов, неизлечимых на данный момент поломок-заболеваний? Почему Здоровье, – Редкость в наши дни? Почему люди Болеют, – и Что вообще создало Систему, в принципе Способную Выходить Из Строя? Что разместило людей на Земле? Что вообще преобразовало нашу безжизненную прежде планету, обеспечив возможность функционирования на ней механистических «…Жизненных форм»?.. 
Казалось бы, такая мелочь, как недуг, порой способна Заставить Нас задуматься о том, Что Выше Нас...

*Jamie Ross*, – оба мои родителя были носителями Порока – но их это не остановило... Почему??? Где был их разум в те дни??? Итог, – изломанная судьба, стоит полагать, и скорая бессмысленная смерть... Зачем было заводить детей, – если со здоровьем у Вас не всё в порядке??? Чем Вы думали???

Не понимаю... Не могу постичь всего этого... 

*Игорь*, – «…Бог» – это всего лишь древнее человеческое Оправдание собственным своим Ошибкам...

----------


## Nord

> Мистер *Nord*, – воистину, Вы не перестаёте удивлять скромную Вашу знакомку... 
> Имхо же, – никаких «…Или/или» – Только «…И то, и то другое», – Вместе – на это, между прочим, ещё Ошо обращал наше внимание, – сознание Расщепляет, Разграничивает – и мнит, якобы «…Право» (ибо лишь оперируя Фрагментами, оно и может функционировать, Не Иначе), – тогда как Истина заключается в Синтезе, а не в Расщеплении; В Рассмотрении Целого со всех возможных точек зрения, а не в «…Убеждённости», что из всего их множества «…Правильной» является всего лишь Одна (чаще всего – «…Именно наша», если верить эго ^_^). 
> Изволите сказать, что устройство Клетки нематематично, ненаучно?.. ^_^ Нет же, – напротив, все, без исключения межмолекулярные взаимодействия в ней Учтены и Рассчитаны тем Гением, что и Сконструировал, Разработал, Создал удивительнейшую машину под названием cell – в противном случае, данный Аппарат в принципе не функционировал бы, не делился, не рос, не питался, не погибал бы Своевременно, в чётком соответствии со своей программой, управляющей всеми аспектами его жизнедеятельности. 
> Так что рассматривать устройство клетки в ключе биологии Без привлечения химии, физики, математики и чёрт весть чего ещё, – мягко говоря, Ненаучно – это Предел Иррациональности, Вершина Заблуждения, Пик Самообмана. Клетка, – суть физический механизм, функционирующий благодаря использованию законов логики, математики – биолог же... видит лишь изображение в окуляре или на экране, – кое ему Не Постичь без рассмотрения увиденного сквозь призму Иных отраслей знания – «…Выходя за Пределы» биологии... 
> 
> *«…Все сущие известные человечеству науки, – в действительности – лишь Одна Наука, – они словно бы Листья одного Дерева, разделение условно – и лишь дитя способно этого не замечать».* © Гермес (он же египетский «…Тот»), основы герметической философии.  
> 
> «…Осмысленно» или «…Бессмысленно», – это всего лишь произвольный Выбор нашего сознания, мистер *Nord*. Вы горазды играть словами, – однако кто сказал, что Ваши слова соответствуют действительности? ^_^ Это всего лишь Ваша авторская Интерпретация Правды, – субъективная и пристрастная.
> 
> ...


 Это Вы метко подметили, Unity - тут и сказать нечего... В математике вообще огромное количество абсурда: мнимые числа, дробные размерности, геометрии Римана и Лобачевского и прочая лабуда. Да и не только в математике. Сплошное издевательство над Здравым смыслом.

----------


## Unity

Ну вот, опять, – мягко говоря, ирония... ^_^ 
А ведь аз не шутила, – я Действительно не разделяю «…Восхищения» многих учёных по поводу их блуждания в мире собственных грёз, представлений, образов, кои Они почитают «…Истиной» и даже упрямо пытаются навязать иным под видом «…Науки» – забывая, похоже, при этом о том, что все наши научные изыскания, – не более, чем способ интеллектуального «…Отражения», Интерпретации, ментального постижения, Понимания Истины, прежде веками сущей самой по себе – никем не «…Объяснённой», не «…Смоделированной» на словах. 

* * *Аз просыпаюсь. Известный нам «…Мир» вновь приветствует меня алым заревом предзакатных небес и шумом ветра в могучих кронах лещин, окружающий мой Дом, мой Лепрозорий... «…Мир» вновь принимает нас в свои объятья. Теперь, как и тысячи раз прежде, – Без каких-либо Объяснений. Ты, – машина, ты Подключена к Реальности – работай! Выполняй свою программу, – анализируй входящие данные, компилируй их в строки тебе ясной Мысли – функционируй! Двигайся!..
Но некоторым из нас Этого мало. Мы любознательны. Родившись детьми с Чистой Памятью, мы поклялись себе Не Отступать от своей «…Великой миссии», заключающейся в Познании, – всего-всего-всего... Нам мало механистической жизни Зомби, Биоробота, бездумно ползающего по Земле, беспрестанно видоизменяя свои координаты в пространстве, заряжая свои батареи, разряжая их, по-видимому, усматривая в Этом весь тот «…Смысл» своего присутствия на этой сумрачной Земле. 
Однако не все из нас таковы, – у многих нас Наличествуют Вопросы. 
Известный нам «…Мир», колоссальная Плоскость, Стенд, особым образом позиционированный в содержащей его пустощи, вакууме пространства, на который посредством «…Естественных» «…Линий» беспроводной передачи энергии с термоядерной электростанции «…Солнца» беспрестанно подаются Тераватты чистой, первозданно-чистой энергии, улавливаемой на Земле бесчисленным количеством преобразующих её в ходе своего функционирования машин (коих прежде, в исторической перспективе на этой планете попросту физически не существовало, не было, – а затем они «…Вдруг» откуда-то «…Сами собой» возникли, пришли в действие, рационально функционируя, достигая при этом выполнения вполне целесообразных, прагматичных, утилитарных целей [вроде поддержания Оптимальных уровней и баланса кислорода/двуокиси углерода в системе атмосферы, например]), используя весь этот энергетический Потенциал для непрестанного Преобразования «…Безжизненных» прежде неорганических химических соединений в органику – особенную, уникальную форму, «…Схему/Образ/Способ существования» материи, способной Запасать, Концентрировать, Аккумулировать, Нести В Себе потенциальную энергию и в нужный момент её Отдавать; способную служить своего рода «…Стройматериалом» для телес-корпусов травоядных & хищных машин (конструктивно-неспособных самостоятельно [без «…Привлечения» растительных форм] синтезировать все необходимые для процесса своей жизнедеятельности энергетические ресурсы/материалы [что само собой наводит на мысль, что хищники/жертвы {да и все прочие виды взаимодействий в пищевой цепи} Возникали не поочередно, в ходе эволюции, но, скорее всего, Изначально Задумывались как Неделимые Части Единого Комплекса]). Каков смысл в растениях, – если они собой не будут никого питать? Каков смысл в травоядных/хищных, если им не будет чем питаться? Похоже, ни один «…Компонент» «…Живой Природы» не может рассматриваться «…Сам по себе», – ибо каждый из них Создавался Как Деталь, неотъёмная и незаменимая Часть Целого, пребывающая, находящаяся В Строго Нужном Месте, будучи Для этой локации изначально сконструированной, «…Подогнанной», адаптированной. 
Кто-то или Что-то, бесспорно, Устроило эту Систему, Наладило всю эту воистину изумительнейшую логистику, – раз уж мы, глупые, сирые, тёмные, дремучие, можем любоваться Ею Ныне – ведь прежде Земля была всего лишь мёртвым раскалённым Камнем, лишенным почв, лишенным флоры (не говоря уж о фауне), – предельно-мёртвой, совершенно безжизненной, стерильно-чистой Скалой, овитой ядовитой, токсической для всего сущего первоатмосферой, испепелённой смертоносной солнечной радиацией, кою не задерживал, не экранировал современный озоновый слой, естественный «…Щит», Вероятность возникновения коего в Природе «…Случайно» упрямо стремится к нулю...
Прежде, – Камень; ныне – Сад. Поразительные перемены, – за кои-то пару-тройку миллиардов лет, не находите? Самоочевидно, что «…Само собой» Здесь ровным счётом ни за что бы не изменилось, не преобразовалось, не «…Самоорганизовалось», – не «…Займись» Землёй – основательно и планомерно, последовательно, – некие энные... «…Силы», Организации, «…Корпорации», обладающие воистину титаническими возможностями, ресурсами, научными познаниями, технологиями и, что немаловажно, ангельским терпением – коль лишь Они способны проводить столь эпохальные, протяженные в исторической перспективе на миллиарды лет Проекты, – если только не предположить, что В Родном Мире этих Чудовищ, этих злобных Тварей время течёт Иначе – что и позволяет Им «…Играть в божеств»...

----------


## Unity

Прежде на Земле была лишь Безжизненность, отсутствие каких-либо функционирующих машин, Пустота, – теперь же мы наблюдаем работу колоссальной, стройной самоуправляющейся Системы – прекрасно-выверенной и отлаженной, словно бы швейцарские часы. Мы, люди, самозваные «…Цари Природы», преобразуем облик «…Мира», – тем не менее, Система тот час же подстраивается, крайне гибко адаптируется под все наши вмешательства (носящие, как правило, Вредоносный характер [ну что «…Доброго» сделало человечество для Природы со времени своего появления на свет?.. ^_^]) – и стоит лишь «h. sapiens» прекратить свою исконную Борьбу с их породившей Nature, – Она тотчас же Возьмёт Своё – что мы можем ярко наблюдать на примере города-призрака Припять подле мёртвой Чернобыльской АЭС и в прочих брошенных людьми селениях по всему «…Миру». Низшие машины, автоматы животного & растительного мира, повинуясь бесхитростным своим алгоритмам «…Расширения ареалов своего существования» и «…Заполнения собой всех пустующих экологических ниш», в кратчайшие сроки «…Стирают с лица Земли» все следы хозяйственной деятельности и пребывания человека в некой энной местности. Природа «…Заращивает» «…Раны», нанесённые Ей людьми, – Nature, Environment, Ecosystem, Surrounding, Bionetwork, Biosphere, Scenery – непревзойдённый Автомат, совершенная Машина, – созданная чем-то Для выполнения неких энных Целей – нам, отягощённым исполнением программы «…Выжить», всё ещё Непонятных, Неизвестных... 
Ныне мы с восхищением, благоговением любуемся бесперебойной, не прекращающейся никогда работой всего этого монументального, колоссального, всепланетарного, глобального симбиотического Комплекса, состоящего из триллионов определённым образом взаимодействующих меж собой машин (начиная прионами, вирусами и заканчивая [?] нами, «…Людьми») – но даже столь убогая и умственно-отсталая мартышка, как я, тёмная Ваша знакомка, не может не понять: Есть Творение – следственно, существуют Где-то & его Творцы, – да и создание чего-либо таило в себе некий энный Прок, Резон, Пользу, Выгоду – ведь иначе бы Никто вообще не вкладывал свои силы, время, в создание чего-либо (в особенности, столь колоссального, грандиозного, как биосфера нас приютившей планеты), – но, увы – мы не ведаем, – кто или Что есть Они, каковы подлинные Мотивы их эпохальных действий, – и это Пугает, это, бесспорно, вселяет в душу страх, аз бы даже сказала, – смятение, тревогу, возможно, даже панику... Мы не знаем. Мы «…Живём», пребывая в Неведенье относительно Первооснов существования своего собственного «…Мира», Системы, в коей все мы заключены, «…Герметично-закупорены», словно бы в стеклянной банке, ампуле, аквариуме, лабораторном боксе и клети... Мы не ведаем даже смысла существования самих себя, – над чем веками корпит наша «…Философия», теряясь в бесчисленных догадках, гипотезах, теориях, предположениях, сомнениях... Но даже столь законченной идиотке, как я, коей в силу постигшей её безумия не свойственно чего-либо бояться, Становится Страшно от одного лишь понимания: Насколько все мы, «…Люди», Бессознательны... Насколько Беззащитны все мы пред лицом той Чудовищной, несомненно, «…Силы», что создала нас!..
Даже такой дурочке, like аз, понятно, – сущий в дикой природе хаос Неспособен Творить упорядоченные формы, рационально-функционирующие структуры, механизмы – и, уж тем более, их Сохранять и даже Приумножать их численность, подспудно усложняя, развивая, всячески совершенствуя и модернизируя их, шагая от простого к сложному, от него к сложнейшему, сверхсложному, к в наивысшей степени замысловатому, тем не менее, функциональному, функционирующему вопреки всему, «…Живому»!.. Хаос, – неразумен; Энтропия неспособна творить – следственно, всё то, что окружает нас сейчас, – преимущественно Искусственно – но, увы, – нам Неизвестно: Что в принципе обладало настолько развитыми и продвинутыми технологиями, научными познаниями, творческим талантом, в конце концов, дабы Создать Всё Это?.. 
Нас окружает «…Мир» беспрестанно функционирующих в автоматическом, самостоятельном, самоуправляемом режиме биологических машин... Нечто создало Эту Систему, – со всем Её бесчисленным количеством видов и всеми теми умопомрачительно-сложными формами взаимодействия их меж собой – на разработку коих, тестирования, апробации, итоговые отладки пришлось бы истратить воистину немыслимое количество ресурсов, средств, времени, самозабвенной, напряженной работы бесчисленного обслуживающего и научного персонала, – ведь в противном случае естественная энтропия, всепроницающая & вездесущая «…Тенденция к бессистемности», очень скоро бы обратила весь кем-то искусственно созданный Порядок, Упорядоченное Пространство, наполненное рационально функционирующими машинами, в изначальный хаос, мертвенность, безжизненность, пустошь, неподвижность, тишину... 
«…Кульминацией», «…Апогеем» творчества автономных робототехнических систем стали сами мы, «…Люди», «h. sapiens»... Возникает вполне закономерный Вопрос (Даже у столь глупой и необразованной, непросвещённой мартышки, like me, недавно свалившейся с дерева): Кто или Что стояло за Нашим возникновением? Кому & Почему это было Выгодно? Чему и, главное, Для Чего настолько понадобились Мы, – Вы и я, все мы, люди, человечество, все и каждый – что нас, аллегорически, «…Воззвали с Небытия» Те, что Выше нас; Те, что Чем-то с некой энной неведомой целью были «…Воззваны» раньше нас?..

----------


## Unity

Истинно, – моя недоразвитость не знает границ – но даже мне, созданию с «…Разумом» уровня ребёнка с синдромом Дауна, Любопытно и Очень Важно Познать Правду о Смысле и Причинах собственного своего Создания. 
Аз, – равно как и Вы – всего лишь «…Комплект атомов, организованных, размещённых в пространстве определённым образом; цепко сцепленных меж собой» посредством виртуозного Понимания кем-то законов физики, своего рода Программа, Файл, «…Скрижаль, несущая в себе Информацию», «…Объём данных, хранящийся, иносказательно, в выделенной области на грандиозном “…Жестком диске” Мироздания», – но даже мне «…Слегка Неприятно» прискорбное то обстоятельство, что наши Создатели Держат Нас За Скот, по-видимому, полагая, что мы в принципе неспособны задуматься о чём-то действительно Важном & Серьёзном... 
От нас Утаили, Скрыли Знание о Самом Важном, Первостепенно-главном, породив тем самым предельно-иррациональный, грязный и уродливый «…Экспериментальный мир»... 
Для нас «…Зажали» Информацию о том, Кто мы есть & Что мы есть, Где существуем и Для Чего именно?! 
Это обидно, мягко говоря. Это Повод Для Того, дабы взять ситуацию в свои руки и отправиться в поисках своих Ответов хоть на край света, – прочь с полигона под названием «…Земля», свершив СУ, уповая на возможность того, что Нечто всё же переживёт нашу Здесь гибель и, преисполненное ярости, отправится Далее в поисках Ответов на свои Вопросы...
P.S. Всё это можно было бы «…Списать» на банальный, абстрактный, отвлечённый «…Философский интерес», – если бы только Всё Это не касалось Всех Нас Лично. Все мы, – уже «…Участники» этого адского Проекта... Все мы уже Замешаны в Том, чего толком не понимаем, – и не знаем – для чего вообще в принципе вершится происходящее?.. Мы не знаем, – и это проклятие нашего бытия... Мы практически ничего не знаем... Но ежедневно вынуждены во Всём Этом участвовать, – не понимая: зачем и почему?.. Подобное положение дел стоит менять, – даже ценой собственной смерти...
Жить невежественным растением и впредь, имеющего на руках лишь туманную директиву «…Выжить», – ужасно... Больно...

----------


## Nord

> Ну вот, опять, – мягко говоря, ирония... ^_^ 
> А ведь аз не шутила, – я Действительно не разделяю «…Восхищения» многих учёных по поводу их блуждания в мире собственных грёз, представлений, образов, кои Они почитают «…Истиной» и даже упрямо пытаются навязать иным под видом «…Науки» – забывая, похоже, при этом о том, что все наши научные изыскания, – не более, чем способ интеллектуального «…Отражения», Интерпретации, ментального постижения, Понимания Истины, прежде веками сущей самой по себе – никем не «…Объяснённой», не «…Смоделированной» на словах.


 Насчет иронии... ну, понимаете, Вы хулите науку, а сами, собственно, пользуетесь ее благами: ведь даже Ваш способ хулы - здесь, на форуме посредством информационных сетей - возможен только благодаря тому, что Вы хулите. Это не значит, что наука обладает Истиной, что надо поклоняться науке, но Вы должны понимать, откуда Ваши выводы берут начало и чем обеспечены.

Вы ругаете своих родных, но Ваше существование обеспечивается не Вами, Вы имеете возможность вообще что-либо про них говорить пока что исключительно благодаря их вложениям. Это не значит, что Ваши родители идеал и Вам надо следовать их примеру, но Вы должны понимать откуда Ваши возможности и различать свое эмоциональное недовольство и факты, потому что именно из-за этого смешения Вы и злитесь и остаетесь на одном месте уже несколько лет.

Вы пеняете на жизнь, но всё, что у Вас есть - и есть жизнь. И Ваши возможости и Ваши недовольства - все они есть жизнь. Вы не изобретали алфавит, чтобы писать здесь длинные посты о глупости изобретения алфавита - он даден Вам жизнью. Все Ваши идеи рождены в знаковых системах, которые созданы жизнью и которым Вы смогли обучиться. Вы сами еще ничего не сделали, Unity - и это и делает Вас столь "строгой судьей" жизни, так легко и непринуждено судящей о глупости происходящего.

Я не Ваш родитель, не начальник - я говорю Вам это не для того, что Вы делали что-то нужное мне, правильное с моей точки зрения, я не желаю самоутвердиться, ткнув Вас носом в какие-то вещи, которые могут быть истолкованы в мою пользу - это всё чушь собачья, я сам Вам говорю: не надо равняться на других, и на меня в том числе. Я говорю это Вам, потому что это есть ФАКТ. И если Вы хорошенько подумаете об этом без надрыва и эмоций, то, возможно, увидите какое-то решение для себя.

Подозреваю, что все Ваши размышления сведутся к самобичеванию, которое породит недовольство собой, затем боль, а затем и обратную реакцию - агрессию к тому, что вызывает эту боль... то есть к самой себе в конце концов. Эти колебания можно остановить только поняв, что крайние положения колеблющегося объекта неустойчивы - поэтому истина находится в середине. Только перестав раскачиваться, Вы перестанете страдать. И покой означает не смерть, потому что идея самоубийства порождается отнюдь не покоем, а колебаниями психики - и самоубийство не откровение какое-то, а один из вариантов, которых может быть бесконечное количество - колебания психики могут породить что угодно. 

Бессмыслено жаловаться на усиливающуюся тошноту, всё сильнее раскачиваясь на качалях. Тошнота порождена колебаниями, а колебания - порождены Вами. Как только Вы остановитесь, тошнота пройдет сама собой, так что раскачиваться до той степени, когда Вы просто упадете с качелей и расшибете себе лоб, заблевав площадку (совершите самоубийство) попросту не нужно. Хотя тоже вариант. Конечно, если он Вам дествительно нравится больше, то я не собираюсь лишать Вас этого удовольствия. 

Я за то, чтобы жить с удовольствием.

----------


## Статист

> Игорь, – «…Бог» – это всего лишь древнее человеческое Оправдание собственным своим Ошибкам...


  Вот он, ответ на вопрос о Конструкторах. 



> Мсье Статист, г-н Игорь, – Различные уродства?.. О, Безбрежность!.. Сколь же устала аз «…Доказывать» Вам, что в некоторых случаях, – СУ – Единственный возможный выход, безальтернативный, Неизбежный, являющийся всего лишь «…Вопросом времени» по сути своей, – и прежние воззрения в духе «…СУ – поспешность, крайность и ошибка» в некоторых случаях неприменимы, бесполезны!.. В качестве иллюстрации, – please, давайте устроим жуткий Мысленный Эксперимент. Всего лишь на мгновенье Представьте, Помыслите, Вообразите, что лицо Ваше сплошь укрыто чудовищными, ужасающими, омерзительного вида абсцессами. Их десятки, они подолгу не сходят и время от времени сменяют свою локацию, беспрестанно, во время каждого Вашего движенья напоминают о себе жгучей болью... Периодически они сливаются воедино, – и всё Ваше обличье превращается в одну чудовищную «…Маску» в духе Фредди Крюгера... Фактически, всё Ваше «…Лицо», – это одна большая Рана и врачи всего лишь пожимают плечами – дескать, «…Наследственное, здесь мы бессильны, кожа аки “…Орган” в этом плане покамест изучена очень мало; возможно, чрез несколько лет ситуация изменится в лучшую сторону»... Ни препараты, ни процедуры, ни даже, как ни странно, «…Народные средства», не в силах как-либо помочь, – фактически, становится ещё Хуже, ведь препараты зачастую обладают Побочными Эффектами...
> Стали бы Вы в таком случае утверждать, что «…Облик, внешность, – суть второстепенный фактор»? Стали ли бы Вы по доброй воле бывать среди иных людей без крайней на то необходимости? Стали бы Вы вообще выходить из дома без банданы иль шарфа на лице, – дабы попросту элементарно не пугать собой детей и не вызывать смешки у ровесников – что вообще Пытке Подобно?.. Вот и всё...
> В таком случае, – волей-неволей начинаешь задумываться «…О первопричинах “…Всего сущего”» – пытаясь Понять, – почему на свет вообще в принципе приходят уродцы, «…Прокаженные»? Почему вообще в мире существует Так Много хворей, недугов, неизлечимых на данный момент поломок-заболеваний? Почему Здоровье, – Редкость в наши дни? Почему люди Болеют, – и Что вообще создало Систему, в принципе Способную Выходить Из Строя? Что разместило людей на Земле? Что вообще преобразовало нашу безжизненную прежде планету, обеспечив возможность функционирования на ней механистических «…Жизненных форм»?..
> Казалось бы, такая мелочь, как недуг, порой способна Заставить Нас задуматься о том, Что Выше Нас...


  Во-первых, вы *не нам* доказываете. А *сами себе*
 Во-вторых - я не знаю. Смотря чему вы придаёте большее значение. Если боли физической - тут я пас. Если боли от того, что с людьми нельзя нормально общаться - тут я бы поспорил. И вот почему.
  Дело в том, людям своя рубашка ближе к делу. И они будут ужаться вашей внешности не из-за вас конкретно,а из-за своих заморочек: страх заразиться(это понятно), страх стать таким же( скрывают это усмешками, хотя сами до чёртиков боятся(то же самое что и первый страх, но более скрыт)), страх того, что вас кто-то увидит рядом( потеря статуса). НО.
 Если ему от вас что-то надо - он будет с вами. Несмотря ни на что.  И ещё.
 Люди тянуться к человеческому теплу и доброте. Я к сожалению, не могу нормально это передать словами. Поразмыслите над этим.
 P.S. *Nord* прав. *Зачем* вы бичуете себя? Не *почему*, а *зачем*? Какая вам от этого польза? От этого что-то измениться? Вам станет лучше?
 P.P.S. Давайте так. Чтобы вы могли сейчас сделать, чтобы улучшить ситуацию? Вычеркнем СУ, если это по-вашему улучшить. Хоть что-нибудь.

----------


## Nord

Эта особенность - поражения кожи - естественно создает свои условия для жизни. Согласился бы я поменяться с Вами нашими особенностями, Unity? - Да. 

Это была бы другая жизнь, и это сломило бы меня так же, как и Вас - ведь пройдя Ваш путь я стал бы Вами. Это, однако, не значит, что то, что говорю я сейчас как Nord - ерунда. Это значит, что мне нужны были бы Вы в качестве Nord'а - человека, который смог бы сказать: а ведь я мог быть тобой, Unity, и ты нужна была бы мне мною. ...Это зеркальный коридор отражений... Единство.

Случайно ли то, что из нескольких миллиардов людей мы оказались на одном из миллионов сайтов в один из триллионов дней? Какова вероятность такого совпадения?



Эта особенность - поражения кожи - естественно создает свои условия для жизни. Она имеет множество решений - практически выполнимых решений. Но главное здесь не в такого рода решениях, как кажется многим, и Вам в том числе, главное - в четком понимании связи всего: условий, людей, ситуаций. У всего есть свои причины и следствия - они не абсолютны, но они есть. Связи есть во всем -  даже в самых мельчайших и незначительных с нашей точки зрения деталях - нет иного пути, иначе мы бы и не встретились - верно? И я бы сейчас не писал бы этих строк, а Вы бы их не читали - потому что мы были бы не связаны. 

Это самореферентность реальности, самообъяснение - мы можем придумывать что угодно, представлять какие угодно варианты, подразумевать какие угодно закономерности, но реальность - это конечный факт. И этот факт состоит в наличии Вас в том числе. В наличии не только Вашего тела - но и Ваших мыслей, Ваших желаний и выбора, Ваших действий. Это мгновение, то, что Вы сейчас переживаете - это результат огромного числа взаимосвязей - познанных и непознанных, но имеющих выражение в конечном факте реальности.



Эта особенность - поражения кожи - естественно создает свои условия для жизни. Жизнь, пронизанная множеством связей, проявляется множеством людей, вещей, мыслей и чувств и еще невообразимым количеством невообразимого. Фрагментация жизни на разных людей, на разные вещи, явления, условия также является одним из явлений жизни, одним из способов представить взаимосвязи. Различение не есть жизнь - это есть представление жизни. Сама реальность указывает на свое единство самой собой.

Вы оказались в таких условиях, в каких оказались. Вы и есть эти условия. Вы есть реальность, проявленная такими условиями. Ничего лишнего.



Вы ждете ответа, заключения, итога этому сообщению - так?

----------


## Einsamewolf

Прошу прощения за вторжение в вашу беседу Многоуважаемые Unity и Nord, но мне кажется, что вы пытаетесь найти РАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ответы на ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ вопросы, что в принципе сделать невозможно...

----------


## Unity

Нет, мистер *Nord*, – Ваши суждения правильны, корректны, справедливы и верны, последовательны & логичны; то, что аз – создание с безгранично-скверным и во многом иррациональным характером, – Правда – зачем «…Злиться» на То, что в действительности является Истиной, каков смысл «…Не признавать» собственные свои пороки? Злиться можно Только на себя, – а Не на иных людей, указывающих нам на наши Промахи, Изъяны и Ошибки – да, я глупая мартышка, – но даже моей обезьяньей глупости Есть Предел – и Вам могу сказать лишь: – «…Благодарствую». ^_^ 
Но проблема... кажется Замкнутым Кругом... 
Ненавижу себя За То, что уродлива; не могу «…Прекратить» ненависть Потому, что остаюсь собой, – В Любом Случае – даже в состоянии медитативного спокойствия... Вот и всё... 
Да, – аз Также «…За» то, дабы Жить Осмысленно, Жить с Удовольствием – однако если ты чудовище, – это Нереально, Неосуществимо, Невозможно – хотя, казалось бы, «…Всё так легко»: всего лишь, метафорически, Щёлкни Рубильником В Своём Сознании, – «…Оставь ненависть в прошлом», это нелёгкая ноша и никому она ведь в действительности не нужна... 
Но... 
Не всё так просто. Кои бы именно «…Метаморфозы» ни претерпевало наше сознание, – Тело, Облик, остаются Прежними – что вновь порождает ненависть, что порождает страдания etc... 
Замкнутый круг... Тупик... 

Нет, мсье *Статист*, – Это не передаётся. 
*Зачем*?.. А что ещё мне остаётся делать?.. Храбрости уничтожить себя немедленно, увы, к сожалению, нет, – существовать же и впредь с осознанием, что ты – недочеловек, – мучительно... 
Нет, не изменится ничего; «…Лучше» не станет... 

Полагаю, «…Улучшить» ситуацию невозможно... Наверное, аз всегда буду ненавидеть каждый изгиб собственного своего тела... Это как... «…Любовь с первого взгляда», – либо влюбляемся, испытываем симпатию, либо нет – и третьего не дано, – сознанию достаточно 0,3 с, дабы Определиться. Я, – Определилась – ещё в детстве, – ненавижу себя за собственное своё обличье – не только лишь за изувеченную кожу, – за Всё & Сразу, в целом, в комплексе. Ненависть к себе, – да – возможно, порождённая осознанием того, что я как Вариант оказалась невостребованной жизни, обществу, иным созданиям, – ведь ничто не беспричинно... 

Нет же, мистер *Nord*, – это Неправильно!.. Никому не стоит ни с кем ничем меняться, – если мена твоя – Плоха!.. ^_^ 

Пытаетесь разыскать «…Глубинный смысл» в Происходящем? Наверное, ответ прост, – Это было Неизбежно – поэтому произошло... Ничто не случайно, всё закономерно. 

Итог, ответ, заключение... В принципе, – всё, что Вы подметили, Верно. 
Смысл же, – в Выборе, в «…Следующем ходе» во всей этой чудовищной «…Игре»?.. 
Наверное, попытаться разыскать, наконец, компаньонов для совместного Побега с этого ожившего Кошмара, этого экзистенциального Гетто, Концлагеря, этой дьявольской Тюрьмы под названием «…Жизнь»... 
Переезд/работа/новая жизнь вопреки своим увечьям, – это ведь всё сказки, правда ведь?.. Чудес не бывает... 

Г-н *Einsamewolf*, – Всё Едино, всё неразрывно взаимосвязано – телесное и духовное, – рациональное и эмоциональное, ментальное & чувственное. ^_^ 
Это только на первый взгляд всё кажется столь «…Раздельным», – на деле же эмоции провоцируют мысли, помыслы провоцируют эмоции – это словно... маятник... Шаг влево, шаг вправо... Но маятник лишь Един, – и это наша «…Душа», это наше сознание...

----------


## Nord

Нам и не нужно обмениваться условиями - где Вы, где Я? Кто из нас кто?

Вопрос сумасшедший, верно? Но давайте не торопиться с выводами...

Вы есть Вы, пройдя свой путь - верно? Не будь Вашего абсцесса - не было бы и всей этой истории, и Вы были бы совершенно иной. Мой путь обусловил меня, Nord'а. Или вот Каин, которому не нравятся мои мысли - Он ведь тоже Он, потому что его жизненный путь сложился именно таким образом, потому что он столкнулся со своими ситуациями, которые стали Каином.

Unity, Nord, Каин - это название разных путей, разных вариантов взаимосвязей реальности. Если предположить, что есть некоторое отдельное ядро в сознании человека, которое не зависит от обстоятельств, тогда и Ваша проблема с абсцессом совершенно теряется с горизонта такого сознания - она несущественна! Вообще любые обстоятельства становятся несущественными, потому что есть отдельное ядро, которое не связано с условиями наблюдаемой им реальности, которое и надо бы тогда называть истинным "Я", а эти наслоения психики, обусловленной наблюдаемой реальностью - всего лишь картинка, наблюдаемая истинным "Я". Сидя где-то в кинотеатре Вы можете испытавать бурю эмоций, но Вы понимаете, что это таки кино, отдельная от Вас реальность.

Проблема такого подхода состоит в том, что истинное "Я" так же требуется определить - что это за "Я"? Очевидно, что у этого "Я" должна быть какая-то своя реальная реальность (в противоположность той, что это "Я" наблюдает как человек), но по сути мы снова приходим к той же модели, в которой есть "Я", зависимое от некоторых условий только уже в другой реальности. Как ни крути, выделив нечто одно приходится описывать и среду - то, что не-это-одно. Таким образом, это не окончательная модель - мы просто уходим от проблемы с зависимостью от человеческой реальности к проблеме зависимости "истиного Я" от "истинного окружения этого Я", которое по каким-то законам таки оказалось в кинотеатре на фильме "Человеческая жизнь". Проблема не решена.

Отделять слои "Я" нет смысла: какая разница что его обуславливает - события жизни человека или какие-то события сверхчеловеческой реальности? Так или иначе мы получем то, что получаем - то есть точку Здесь-и-Сейчас. В таком случае, надо признать, что всё абсолютно детерминировано.

Что это значит? Это значит, что человеческое понимание себя как нечто обладающего собственной волей, мягко говоря неоправдано. Вот Ваш абсцесс - он, получается Вас обусловил, Вы на самом деле никаких решений не принимаете - Вы просто развиваете свой асбцесс. Вы размышляете - есть смысл в жизни или его нет, есть смысл в самоубийстве или нет, а на самом деле это самообман - Вами управляет Ваш абсцесс? И где же Вы сами? И я - я тоже ведь говорю все эти вещи, потому что так они сложились в моем сознании - получается, что это говорит эта куча событий, сложившаяся в Nord'а. И какая между нами тогда принципиальная разница, Unity, если мы всего-то наши условия?

Я? Какое - Я? Где оно? Меня нет - есть условия, которые мы называем Nord; Вас - нет, есть условия, которые мы знаем как Unity.

Это же наводит и на мысль про оценки - какой смысл называть вас "создание с безгранично-скверным и во многом иррациональным характером"? - Вы этого не выбирали, получается. Это не Ваш выбор. И даже мысли, кторые сейчас боряться в Вас - это всего лишь развитие условий, пришедших через миллиарды лет, через эволюцию, через непредставимое число комбинаций взаимодействий, через огромное число взаимодействий с другими людьми и наконец встретившимися с другим потоком, который называют Nord, который прошел через такое же огромное число условий и взаимодействий.

Где - Вы? Где - Я? И Кому тут меняться?

----------


## Unity

Да, меняться условиями, обстановкой, жизненными обстоятельствами, ситуацией, нам действительно незачем, – не стоило бы этого делать, будь _даже_ это возможным, даже во имя благородной & возвышенной цели «…Познания» – ведь _некоторый_ «опыт», – всего лишь последствие страшной _ошибки_ – и не более того; никакой практической ценности в нём нет, лишь только беспрестанная боль, – словно бы от защемлённого нерва – бесконечные страдания, не имеющие смысла, – равно как и существование любой прочей _сломанной_ машины... 
Представляете, – _каково это_ – мистер *Nord*, – существовать с беспрестанным осознанием собственной увечности, телесного и ментального несовершенства; с неспособностью в силу Этого «жить, как все», порождающей глубочайшее чувство сожаления, вины, стыда _за то, Чем и какой_ ты есть, – ведь лишь прекрасное создание – подлинно полноценно, драгоценно, _бесценно_, безмерно важно для общества, частицей коего оно является, не иначе, – наивным было бы считать иначе!.. 
Каково это: существовать с преследующим тебя словно тень осознанием невозможности как-либо _исправить_ это положение, эту ситуацию, порождающим первобытную, животную, иступлённую ярость, бесконтрольный гнев, слепую, разрушительную, всепоглощающую агрессию, вкупе с пониманием иррациональности выплескивания её _на иных_, неповинных в твоём мерзком _состоянии_ людей, обращающуюся в аутоагрессию, ненависть, направленную на себя, – истинный первоисточник & причину своих страданий... Существовать с осознанием «застывшести», фиксированности, неизменности обстоятельств, окончательно сводящей с ума (уже даже зеркала дома начала бить, – лишь бы только _себя не видеть_)... Понимать: ты родилась уродиной, – и _ею_ умрёшь, ведь _гены_ (и порождённые ими обличье, формы) неизменны... Знать: неприглядное, – не услаждает взоры – и раз так, – зачем вообще, в таком случае, было родиться – если ты, – чудовище?? Каково это, – осознавать, что само твое появление на свет – ошибка, – и её стоит поскорее _исправить_ единственным возможным способом – и не быть при этом _способной_ даже «по-человечески» (сразу) убить себя... Каково это, – беспрестанно, 24/7, испытывать ненависть, обращённую на себя _за то_, что ошиблась, попросту родившись _таковой; тем_, чем ты есть?.. 
_Такими_ «условиями» определённо _не стоит_ с кем-либо обмениваться, – ни за что на свете, никогда, ни под каким предлогом... ^_^
Особо подчёркиваю, – это всего лишь «опыт» дисморфии – ненависти к «материальному», воплощённому _в себе_, – а ведь наличествует ещё и куда худший «бич», истязающий жалкую душу Unity – это _ненависть к «идеальному», «концептуальному», «ментальному»_, воплощённому _в этом мире_, где полмиллиарда людей страдают от ожирения, а полтора миллиарда, – _умирают от голода_ – о, будь проклят «Бог», гнусный Пёс, сотворивший _это место_, – под каким бы псевдонимом ни скрывалась Эта Сво...очь, Эта Мразь, прослывшая Аллахом, Дао, Кришной, Иеговой, Юпитером-Зевсом и чёрт весть кем ещё!!! Вот почему Unity ненавидит небо, – и Тварей, сотворивших закат, атмосферу, Землю; нас, людей!.. 
Голод, бедность, глупость, несправедливость, насилие, рабство, недуги, сиротство, – наверное, список этот можно продолжать бесконечно долго!.. _Это_ окружает нас, – мы _знаем об этом_ – мы это воспринимаем каждый сущий день, – но всё моё естество упрямо отказывается признавать Это «нормой жизни»!!! Это мир _болен_, – и я ненавижу его всей своей душой – мир, – и себя – как _его_ частицу, – гниду, с «молчаливого согласия» коей в мире и вершится эта Грязь!! 
И от всего _этого_ не сбежать, себя не перепрограммировать!.. U. узрела мир, «познав себя». Возненавидела одно и другое лютой ненавистью, беспрестанно усиливающейся, разрастающейся, прогрессирующей, «набирающей обороты», усиливающейся, возрастающей по экспоненте каждый сущий день!.. Этот «процесс» _разрушил_ Unity, мистер *Nord*, – _уже давно_ – возможно, ещё тогда, когда давным-давно, в школе, аз поняла, что _есть насилие_, что порой одни индивидуумы ставят _страдание иных_ в качестве «условия» собственного своего благополучья... Я пришла в мир, не ведая, – каков он – и какова я сама... Теперь _ответы_ получены, вычисление завершено. 
И даже если весь наш мир, – всего лишь «Майя», иллюзия, «Матрица»; Бога, Абсолюта «сон», – _я теперь не усну_, покамест не найду способ _отомстить_ этой Твари, Собаке, _за то, что мне здесь довелось увидеть_ – будь оно даже всего лишь «произведением искусства», картинкой, сном...

----------


## Unity

Нет... Теперь «творцы иллюзии» умрут, погибнут – можете наречь меня неадекватной, – но _этот кошмар под названием «жизнь» должен завершен_ – и аз приложу все усилия для того, дабы более, впредь, он никогда более не повторился, – ни со мной, ни с прочими подневольными жертвами _чьего-то_ «любопытства»...
Как-либо пресечь, прекратить, остановить этот процесс (лютую, воистину звериную ненависть к себе, к _тому, что сотворило нас_ [о, с каким же удовольствием аз вскоре отправлюсь «на встречу» с этой «святой и пречистой» Тварью {если только это Зло существует в принципе, не являясь некой энной _группкой_ ополоумевших «учёных»}!!!]), не прибегая к саморазрушению, аз не в силах, – ибо всё логично: Причина & Следствие. Уродство и осознание необходимости немедля, беотложно «удалить» дефектный «элемент» Системы мира, бесполезный «компонент», _не приносящий пользы_ своим существованием, не приносящий блага, услады для взора и души, – и неспособный как-либо повлиять на положение дел в мире... этом _безумном_ мире... безумном _сне_ давным-давно больного Бога... 
Смерть видится последним способом разорвать этот замкнутый, порочный круг, избавившись, наконец, от страданий, порождённых наличием в дефектном твоём естестве мощнейших инстинктивных программ самохранения, тогда как разум понимает и осознаёт: в существовании ущербных, неполноценных, _невежественных_ особей смысла нет; никакой практической ценности для бытия _выродки_, создания с изъянами, не представляют... 
Одним словом, всё моё существование, – словно бы _война внутри_ – и ты ненавидишь себя _за это_... Себя, – грязную _лабораторную крысу_ Экзистенции!.. Невежественную, неприглядную, не понимающую, – _что_ именно она видит, воспринимает, фиксирует – и какое _зло_ в ответе за всё это, – и какой этой Мерзости противостоять, как разыскать Её, убить, разрушить – ту злую Тварь, Исчадье бездны адской, что _сотворила нас_, что «вбила» в механистические наши «разумы» программу «…Выжить»?..
Кой-кто, – безобразна и глупа; как-либо _украсить собой_ жизнь иного существа (что свойственно прекрасным людям [что, судя по всему, и позволяет им _забыться_, «не замечая» беды и болезни мира, частицами коего они есть]) мне, безусловно, не удастся никогда – в таком случае, чего ради стоит продолжать своё «бытие», понапрасну растрачивая время?? Будь даже его у нас в запасе _целая вечность_, – тем не менее, _преступление_ – зря прожечь хотя бы миг, – а я _этим_ занимаюсь уже шесть лет кряду!.. 
Нет, безусловно, это Преступление, Злодеяние, Ошибка. Бесполезному «элементу» _не место_ в Системе мира, – максимум, чем мы можем быть полезны – так это в качестве наглядного пособия на секционном столе кафедры патологии иль на страницах фолио, посвященного психическим расстройствам, вот и всё...
Уродство, – не единственная причина для саморазрушения – ведь так хочется Поскорей, иносказательно, «скрестить мечи» с _чудовищами_, допустившими разгул анархии _в этом проклятом месте_, в этой, иносказательно, _лаборатории бытия, НИИ Существования Машин_, учреждённом самим Сатаной, прячущимся за маской «Бога»!! Так хочется скорей узнать, – какое Зло сотворило Землю – и как разыскать и, по крайней мере, попытаться _уничтожить_ этих _Тварей_, эту Мразей, этих бешеных Чудовищ?..
Если есть душа, – следственно, существует и «мир», _откуда она родом_ – ergo, существует место, в котором нам _предстоит война_, – с «Богом» (коллективом садистов-творцов, Аллахом, Дао, Вселенским Разумом etc [чем бы именно ни являлось это Зло, коим бы именно словом-символом оно себя ни идентифицировало]) – с Мразью, создавший Землю «в исследовательских целях», возомнив её _своей лабораторией_, поставив Здесь бесчисленное количество бесчеловечных опытов Руками самих Людей, ущербных Своих _марионеток_, приводимых в движение программным обеспечением их «одухотворяющих» строчек кодов, предопределяющих _всё_, всё наше поведение, реакции, интерпретацию событий, отношения к _всему_ в частности и чему-либо по отдельности!! Эту бешеную Собаку, – иль, м.б., многих Псов – стоит _разыскать и остановить_ любой ценой, – дабы Второй Земли никогда больше не возникло в пустоши и тиши Вселенной!.. 
История, написанная кровью; наука, «вдохновляемая», стоит полагать, в основном, войной; концлагеря Третьего Рейха, Сибирь, Гулаг; _современный мир_ с голодающей Нигерией, Эфиопией, Сомали; утопающих в роскоши США, старушкой-Европой, – это дело «божьих» рук... Солдаты, воины, серийные убийцы, современные политики, – это дети «божьи»... 
Не-е-ет, аз не в силах боле, впредь, _быть частицей Этого мира_... Аз жажду понять, – какие Сво...лочи создали весь этот чёртов _кукольный театр_ – и как Их остановить, сокрушить навечно? Ничто _меньшее и иное_ Unity не интересует. Коль угодно, – пребывайте и впредь в своей _песочнице_, будьте _прилежными_ машинами, корректно исполняющими свои программы – аз же жажду выпустить кишки своим Создателям, Своим Программистам... Да, – наверное, я изломанна. Неважно, – главное – _исправны_ Вы, не так ли?

----------


## Unity

N.B. Если кратко, – экзистенция явила Unity _столько информации_, что аз возненавидела жизнь концептуально – раз и навсегда, навечно, – и, в особенности, Чудовищ-творцов этого ада, цирка, пекла, _шоу_... 
Теперь аз жажду Понимания, – для чего _всё это_ было сделано?.. В поисках его аз Уйду, – скрипя зубами от ярости, жаждая _чьей-то_ крови – от всего того, что мне довелось увидеть «на Земле», – будь даже _всё это_ всего лишь «сном» или «иллюзией»!.. По крайней мере, попытаюсь разыскать Тварей, ответственных за это, – и дам, Дам, наконец, выход своей десятилетьями копившейся агрессии – будь даже это _по меркам Того света_ безумием, преступлением, правонарушением!! Те, что создали меня, Пожалеют о содеянном, – аз лично приложу к этому все усилия... Если «Богу» _можно_ вершить злодеяния, порождая _жизнь_ и надругаясь над нею в качестве «эксперимента» с целью развеять свою порождённую бессмертием скуку, – так не мне ли тем более, творенью Твари, Дьявола, «душе»??? Я _тоже_ поставлю _опыт_, – выступив против Мразей, решивших поиграть в «богов»; посмевших назвать _боль_ людей «иллюзией», грезой, фантасмагорией... Зло сойдётся с _большим, старшим_ Злом, – посмотрим, чья одержит верх – хотя _итог_ и так до скуки предсказуем... Наверное, и прежде находились схожие безумицы, – и были испепелены – но меня это не остановит, – ибо жить в мире, в котором существует _столько зла_ – значит _быть заодно_ с Тварью, сотворившей этот мир, – так уж лучше умереть, нежели _смириться_ с «божьей волей», воззвавшей из небытия, неопределённости, бесконечности Этот адский мир!.. 
P.S. Только ради всего святого, – не стоит говорить, что я поднимаю «…Слишком сложные философские вопросы взаимоотношения убого, плоского, несовершенного, ограниченного в степени своих познаний и мере понимания сущности экзистенциальных, космогонических процессов, микрокосма человека, эго и Макрокосма, Абсолюта, Высшего Порядка, руководствующегося "наивысшей, священной" металогикой, "лежащей за пределами добра & зла", постичь даже основы коей нам конструктивно-невозможно в силу убогости нашего "ума"»!.. Нет, – если _что-то_ причиняет мне боль – _эта сила_ пожалеет о содеянном, – кем бы или _чем бы_ она ни была!.. 
Аз, – тупая гопница с улицы – имя мне, – «Легион» – таких, как я, можно увидеть в каждой школе, в каждом классе, в тёмных подворотнях, с сигаретою в зубах, с бутылкой эля в руках, – везде – и я _всего лишь пытаюсь понять_, – что, с кем и почему происходит в нашем адском мире – и как весь этот _кошмар_, наконец, остановить, – отомстив стократно _силе_, воззвавшей нас с небытия; решившей _использовать нас_ в качестве Своих «лабораторных кроликов»?! 

Ну а теперь по сути. 



> Нам и не нужно обмениваться условиями - где Вы, где Я? Кто из нас кто?
> 
> Вопрос сумасшедший, верно? Но давайте не торопиться с выводами...


 Нет, мистер *Nord*, этот Вопрос далеко не столь «безумен», как может показаться на первый взгляд, – ведь _в Системе_, частицами Коей все мы ныне являемся, издавна «ходят слухи», поговаривают, слагают мифы и легенды, предания, повествующие о «…Единстве всего сущего» – буквально, – что и служит, по всей вероятности (по крайней мере, для меня), первейшим обоснованием наличия нравственно-этических норм, – ведь _если_ Вы – это _иное Я_, Я в другом обличье, – но всё же – Часть Меня, – как _к Вам_ в принципе вообще можно относиться?..  
Естественно, с трепетом, восхищением, – «обоготворением», очень даже может быть (ведь при всех прочих своих изъянах, аз, естественно, безумно-самовлюблённое, нарциссическое создание, руководствующееся принципом «…Не любя себя – _к иным_ Тем Более не сможешь ничего почувствовать»)... 
Но вот незадача, – почему-то мы – даже «осознавая» _в кой-то мере_ «Единство» всего сущего, _всего_, заключённого в недрах Системы мира, всего, являющегося этим _миром_, – почему-то _можем_ ненавидеть «удалённые частицы своего Я» – и даже порой, в определённых обстоятельствах, самих себя... Ненавидеть, истязать, эксплуатировать, порабощать, притеснять, насиловать etc... Ужасно, Непорядок, Неправильно, – но, к сожалению, факт – и нет _более_ в Системе «…Мира, гармонии, всеобщего братства и любви», описанной в древних сказаниях о «Золотом Веке» человечества... Каждый, метафорически, «осколок» Системы мнит _себя_ «едино-истинным», – иных же созданий рассматривая в качестве чего-то такого «не имеющего к себе никакого отношения» – а оттого, – чего-то малозначимого и, по сути, бессмысленного.

----------


## Unity

Кто-то где-то нуждается в трансплантации, скажем почки, – ведь у нас их две – вполне можно ведь и «поделиться», – но ведь мы не делаем этого: кто-то болен – ну и что с того? Эти люди _нам никто_, – они Не частицы нашей семьи, к примеру; нам на них, по большому счёту, наплевать; их состояние не имеет для нас никакого значения. Кто-то нуждается (не будем _сразу_ замахиваться на почки, печень, костный мозг) в, казалось бы, столь обыденной вещи, как донорская кровь (мало ли что приключится в жизни), – и что же? Нам это безразлично, – ведь эти Я, нуждающиеся в крови, в чём-либо ещё – как нам кажется, _не_ частицы Нас, – нам _не больно_, если больно им; мы не со-страдаем (именно так), мы с ними никак не взаимосвязаны; мы с ними не в родственных иль хотя бы дружеских отношениях – что _нам_ все эти иные люди? Кто-то где-то голодает здесь и сейчас, «on-line», «live», в прямом эфире, – ну и что же? Те, ныне страждущие Я, – _не мы_, нам от их терзаний ни тепло, ни холодно. У кого-то разгорается гражданская война, – ну а нам-то какое дело? Это где-то там, вдали, за рубежом – и Я, живущие там, не имеют к нам никакого отношения, – пускай гибнут тысячами – нам-то что? Кого-то продают в рабство в наши дни, – ну и ладно, лишь бы только на собственную _нашу_ свободу не покушались – ну а Я всех тех девчонок, жертв, детей, – они в принципе не имеют к нам никакого отношения, никоего касательства... На улицах беспризорные дети «дышат» клеем, – и что же? Мы, – _не они_ – их Я, – нечто отдельное, отличное от наших Я – мудрых, светлых, высоко-духовных, сытых и благополучных, – пускай «дышат» – пусть мозг, ЦНС, _этих Я_ деградирует, отмирает; пускай сами они гибнут... Сотни миллионов людей, иных Я, ныне сущих на территории стран Чёрного Континента, погибают от голода сегодня, в этот самый миг, – а на территории нашей страны, нашей необъятной Родины – нераспаханная целина, пустоши, способные приютить и _прокормить_ голодных, – но, право же, разве есть _нашему_ Я к этому какое дело?.. Пускай лучше те тысячи гектаров пустуют, – право, это так прекрасно и глубоко осмысленно!
Ведь Единства нет!! Наша совесть непорочна, белоснежна и чиста: их Я – не наше Я, всё в порядке, всё нормально, всё Ok!.. Я никак, никоим образом не взаимосвязаны, – все те идиоты, повествующие о Единстве – прискорбно заблуждаются!! 
Ведь... _если допустить саму лишь возможность его наличия_, – мы тотчас же обречены... проклясть себя, предать анафеме «Бога», Тварь, Животное, допустившую существование _такого_ мира, начав стремиться _как-либо_ изменить положение дел в этом, бесспорно, проклятом месте!..
Наверное, впервые задумавшись обо всём этом, о Вопросе Единства всего сущего, Unity и сошла с ума, – иль, м.б., напротив, в действительности впервые _обрела_ кои-то его крупицы... ^_^ Аз не знаю, не уверена до конца, – но возненавидела жизнь, мир, иных людей просто _за то_, что мы «не замечаем» зла, вершащегося вокруг нас – будь мы едины, будь мы раздельны, в любом сущем случае...
Так кой-кто поняла, что _покамест_ кто-то где-то в мире Страдает, – нельзя назвать себя «счастливой» – это было бы Несправедливо, – ведь какая-то _часть меня_ где-то всё ещё пребывает в дисгармонии, беспокойстве, «беспорядке», – что Неправильно!.. Невозможно «радоваться», если кто-то где-то рыдает, – пускай даже это и звучит страшно, «радикально» – но аз _верю в это_. Никаких «улыбок» и никоей «радости», покамест Земля не обратится в _идеальную_ технократическую _без пяти минут_ «утопию»!!    
Счастье либо Для Всех, – либо Не Взывайте меня «…К радости» – ибо её Нет и _не может быть_, покамест где-то процветает страдание и чьи-то глаза сверкают от подступивших слёз, – таково моё Кредо, пускай даже оно раз и навсегда лишило Unity каких-либо положительных эмоций... Пускай «радуется» Бог, – Природа – Абсолют, – Вселенная – Дао, – Экзистенция – Шуньята-пустота, породившая _это злое место_, – кое-кто же изумляется иным, «…Пирующим во время чумы»; в принципе _способными, могущими «быть счастливыми»_ в этом адском месте...
Грош цена блаженству, удовольствию, эйфории, экстазу, – если кто-то где-то в этот самый миг в агонии!! В тюрьме, рабстве, интернате, пси-клинике, в «семье», в коей его окружают чуждые по духу люди, в школе, в обществе... Где угодно... Но _это_ всего лишь субъективное моё убеждение, жалкой дуры, – Вы же, мудрецы, вправе считать, как угодно... Идиотке не постичь Высочайший Разум, способный _смириться_ с наличием в мире страданий... 
И я не «…Бодхисаттва», – «упаси боже» от всей этой фарисейской «…Духовности», носиться с коей в последнее время стало модно!!! Аз всего лишь человек, люто ненавидящий Создателя этого проклятого мира, – _ещё при жизни_ объявляющая Ему войну – даже без надежды на победу, – но _ради идеи_!.. Каков мир, – таков Создатель – так умри же, лютый Пёс, – где бы ты _от нас_ не прятался!!! «…Вор _должен_ сидеть в тюрьме»; Бог, сотворивший столь ужасный мир _должен_ быть Уничтожен, – м.б., _тогда_ на свете, наконец, воцарится справедливость, _иной мировой порядок_, чуждый Злу, не именующий чёрное «белым», а преступления – «благом»!.. 
Кой-кто _против_ страданий, – поэтому для меня _не существует_ «радости», покамест существует этот мир, аз в нём, осознающая все его зверства, являясь _одной из его ошибок_...

----------


## Unity

Можете сказать, что «…Это неправильно, крайность, даже мазохизм», – всё равно аз _не поверю_ Вам. Мир, в коем существует _столько_ боли, – _неприемлем_ для Unity – так возникает жажда разыскать _зло_, стоящее за возникновением Системы мира, – попросту для того, дабы, по крайней мере, _попытаться_ его уничтожить, как-либо ему навредить... 

Да, наверное... Будь Ваша история иной, – Вы бы не были собой. Без тени сомнения, бесспорно, не переживи мсье *Каин* _своего прошлого_, – Его, нам известного, также бы _не существовало_ бы в этом мире... Верно, не родись аз чудовищем, – меня бы сейчас Здесь не было, скорее всего – бродила бы с фотоаппаратом по улицам Города, среди иных людей, выискивая занимательные кадры, – иль пилотировала бы авиалайнер, вертолёт, морское судно, раллийный грузовик, гидроцикл, взбиралась бы на Эверест, бродила бы московскому метро с иными «сталкерами»; в конце концов, возможно, аз бы сейчас играла _со своими детьми_ и ворковала с Милым... Сколько всего _можно придумать в жизни_, – и даже реализовать – если у тебя _есть обличье_!..  
Но у меня его _нет_, – что и привело меня Сюда – и, очень надеюсь, – вскоре _уведёт_, на сей раз – _навечно_... ^_^
Между тем, имхо, _всё в человеке зависит от обстоятельств_, – Всё, целиком и полностью; нет ни единой «необусловленной» частицы и аспекта нашей жизни, не подвергающейся влиянию причинности. Наличествующая у «…Варианта взаимосвязей реальности» под названием Unity проблема, – значима в наивысшей, бесконечной степени (по крайней мере, для меня) – и наличие [?] некого энного «беспристрастного фиксирующего механизма» у нас _глубоко внутри_, некого гипотетического, предположительного, мыслимого «ядра», – «бортового самописца», «чёрного ящика» – ни в коей мере и степени не приуменьшают степень значимости происходящего с нами. 
Аз не играю, мистер *Nord*, не паясничаю вновь, – аз _действительно_ так считаю – «в дополнение» к Вашему, неполному, как по мне, _описанию реальности_. 
От похода в кино нашу «Жизнь» существенно отличает _реальность_ нами испытываемого, переживаемого, – даже несмотря на то, что бытуют мнения, якобы и известный нам «мир» – всего лишь виртуальность, «Матрица», иллюзион; «Imagenarium», измышленный неким чудовищным безумцем... Похоже, Создатели _создатели того, что проецирует картинку на экран нашего сознания_, – таки Виртуозы – ведь отличить, – что есть что – невозможно, как кажется, – и как-либо выбраться со всего этого адского лабиринта иллюзий нереально...
*По секрету, тихим шепотом*
_Любое_ изображение, – коим бы именно оно ни было – суть всего лишь _информация_, – определённое, крайне специфическое _состояние_ исследуемой нами _динамической системы_, – будь то дисплей (в случае с визуальной И.), окружающее нас пространство (в случае восприятия звуковых колебаний, акустических волн, несущих И. в себе), твёрдое тело, жидкая/газообразная среда (in case восприятия нами температуры, уровня термической энергии). Аналогично устроен и наш разум, судя по всему, – он – всего лишь замкнутая, ограниченная _система, способная произвольно видоизменять своё состояние_, выводя «на экран нашего сознания» те или иные данные. Разум остаётся _тем же_, – лишь только образы (его «контент») сменяются во временной динамике... 
Всё это и ребёнку ясно, – вот только _что-то в нас_ болит, переживая всю эту «смену образов», «слайд-шоу», обладая наличествующими _внутри_ алгоритмами интерпретации входящих данных, что _программируют_ нас, понуждая нас страдать, терзаться, мучиться, «наблюдая» определённого рода «сцены»... 
Иными словами, дело _не в нас_, – проблема в том, что сама «реальность» являет нашему взору Мерзость – её и стоит изменить, – а не «адаптироваться» к _злу_ самостоятельно!..

Совершенно верно, мистер *Nord*, – даже если _допустить_, что «мир» – Майя, Иллюзия, фата-моргана, морок и мираж, – то вполне закономерно восстаёт вопрос: – А _что_ же, собственно, является её _Зрителем_?? Верно, – привнесение «реальной реальности» в противовес тому, _где_ все мы пребываем ныне, порождает Вопрос: – Кто мы есть на _Том, реальном уровне_ – и какого дьявола мы вообще оказались Здесь, в этом кошмарном «месте», в этом адском ожившем жутком сновидении, в коем ты «сгораешь» каждый сущий день и от которого не в силах _проснуться_?? 
Опять Вопросы, мистер *Nord*, – и ответов – нет; мы оказываемся своего рода «заложниками» ситуации, в которой беспрестанно растущая «лавина» inquiries & questions, оставшихся без ответов, грозит похоронить нас под собой, перегрузив и разрушив наше сознание подобно тому, как _чрезмерный_ ток сжигает электронику, хрупкую, ранимую, очень нежную... Вместо того дабы «стать разумными и понимающими», мы попросту «зависаем», будучи не в состоянии «обработать» воистину колоссальное количество информации...
Кто мы? Что мы? Где мы? Почему? Что в мире реально, – а что – суть иллюзия? Есть ли Бог, – Дао иль Шуньята – или же этот Садист, – лишь чья-то выдумка?.. Чем, в конце концов, является _истинное наше Я_?..

----------


## Unity

Подлинно, – Проблема всё ещё _не решена_ – и как разрешить её, не прибегая к СУ в качестве своего рода «способа перемещения в иную локацию», в которой, б.м., возможно, у нас будет больше шансов почерпнуть требуемую нам информацию, аз не ведаю.
Да, имхо, – _всё_ в действительности предельно обусловлено, детерминировано, предопределено – и границы «свободы воли» определяются всего лишь границами нашей наивности и нашего неведения! ^_^ Бурные аплодисменты, овации, мистер *Nord*!.. Вы, наконец, пришли к этому открытию! Если человек страдает, – _вполне возможно_, что он и _не желает этого_ – но это случается, происходит вновь и вновь, – и беззащитная _жертва_ «иллюзорной» нашей реальности никак не может себя «защитить» – не прибегая к СУ в качестве последней, крайней меры!..  
Аз неразумна, не «мудра», – но даже мне, мартышке, уже теперь ясно: Нет Ничего Свободного – и даже _самое что ни на есть Наи-истиннейшее наше Я_, – всё равно _машина, функционирующая на основе принципа причины и следствия_ – пускай даже и на высшем уровне Мироздания, нам _покамест_ незримом... Это не меняет ничего. Всё сущее, – машинально – ergo, обречено страдать.   

Корректно, верно, правильно. Unity управляет недуг, – _всецело и полностью_ – но что «Я» могу противопоставить ему?? Ничего, ровным счётом!! От одного лишь моего «желания» моё обличье не изменится, – ведь _это_ не субстанция мысли, с коей мы можем играть, как угодно... 
Где в это время я? Наблюдаю за всем этим «фильмом ужасов», – фактически, я зрительница, _цепями прикованная к своему зрительскому месту_, пассивная свидетельница происходящего – и не более того... Вот в чём проблема... даже убить себя по-человечески не в силах...  
N.B. Если _допустить_ возможность «верности» концепции единства всего, – между нами в действительности _нет_ никакой разницы – разве что, в значении информации, в метаданных файлов, хранящихся в различных секторах единого носителя... ^_^ 

Между тем, мы всё же есть, наличествуем, существуем, – нас «включают» каждое сущее утро, к сожаленью... 

Кому меняться?.. Ма-а-аленькому фрагменту реальности, исполнительному файлу под названием unity.exe, – ибо информация, _являющаяся мною_, неоптимальна, Неактуальна, излишня в этом мире... Мне такой, коей аз есть, нет места в этом мире. 
Естественно, можно возразить, что в действительности «…Всё иллюзорно; ничто не имеет значения», – но ведь существует же _нечто, фиксирующее, регистрирующее_ весь этот кошмар, именуемый жизнью!.. Чем бы ни была это мерзость, – её стоит _отключить_...
По крайней мере, _попытаться это сделать_...

----------


## Nord

> Представляете, – _каково это_ – мистер *Nord*, – существовать с беспрестанным осознанием собственной увечности, телесного и ментального несовершенства; с неспособностью в силу Этого «жить, как все», порождающей глубочайшее чувство сожаления, вины, стыда _за то, Чем и какой_ ты есть, – ведь лишь прекрасное создание – подлинно полноценно, драгоценно, _бесценно_, безмерно важно для общества, частицей коего оно является, не иначе, – наивным было бы считать иначе!.. 
> Каково это: существовать с преследующим тебя словно тень осознанием невозможности как-либо _исправить_ это положение, эту ситуацию, порождающим первобытную, животную, иступлённую ярость, бесконтрольный гнев, слепую, разрушительную, всепоглощающую агрессию, вкупе с пониманием иррациональности выплескивания её _на иных_, неповинных в твоём мерзком _состоянии_ людей, обращающуюся в аутоагрессию, ненависть, направленную на себя, – истинный первоисточник & причину своих страданий... Существовать с осознанием «застывшести», фиксированности, неизменности обстоятельств, окончательно сводящей с ума (уже даже зеркала дома начала бить, – лишь бы только _себя не видеть_)... Понимать: ты родилась уродиной, – и _ею_ умрёшь, ведь _гены_ (и порождённые ими обличье, формы) неизменны... Знать: неприглядное, – не услаждает взоры – и раз так, – зачем вообще, в таком случае, было родиться – если ты, – чудовище?? Каково это, – осознавать, что само твое появление на свет – ошибка, – и её стоит поскорее _исправить_ единственным возможным способом – и не быть при этом _способной_ даже «по-человечески» (сразу) убить себя... Каково это, – беспрестанно, 24/7, испытывать ненависть, обращённую на себя _за то_, что ошиблась, попросту родившись _таковой; тем_, чем ты есть?..


 Unity, я прекрасно понимаю причину, по которой Вы находитесь здесь. И могу себе вообразить что Вы испытываете - я прожил достаточно много смен состояний, в том числе и диаметрально противоположных, чтобы перестать принимать какое-то одно из них за истинное, и потому я легко соглашусь, что всё, что Вы чувствуете - для Вас имеет высокую степень реальности. Но это не значит, что это реально.

Вы злитесь, да? Как я смею называть Вашу боль нереальной! Но я объясню.




> Особо подчёркиваю, – это всего лишь «опыт» дисморфии – ненависти к «материальному», воплощённому _в себе_, – а ведь наличествует ещё и куда худший «бич», истязающий жалкую душу Unity – это _ненависть к «идеальному», «концептуальному», «ментальному»_, воплощённому _в этом мире_, где полмиллиарда людей страдают от ожирения, а полтора миллиарда, – _умирают от голода_ – о, будь проклят «Бог», гнусный Пёс, сотворивший _это место_, – под каким бы псевдонимом ни скрывалась Эта Сво...очь, Эта Мразь, прослывшая Аллахом, Дао, Кришной, Иеговой, Юпитером-Зевсом и чёрт весть кем ещё!!! Вот почему Unity ненавидит небо, – и Тварей, сотворивших закат, атмосферу, Землю; нас, людей!.. 
> Голод, бедность, глупость, несправедливость, насилие, рабство, недуги, сиротство, – наверное, список этот можно продолжать бесконечно долго!.. _Это_ окружает нас, – мы _знаем об этом_ – мы это воспринимаем каждый сущий день, – но всё моё естество упрямо отказывается признавать Это «нормой жизни»!!! Это мир _болен_, – и я ненавижу его всей своей душой – мир, – и себя – как _его_ частицу, – гниду, с «молчаливого согласия» коей в мире и вершится эта Грязь!! 
> И от всего _этого_ не сбежать, себя не перепрограммировать!.. U. узрела мир, «познав себя». Возненавидела одно и другое лютой ненавистью, беспрестанно усиливающейся, разрастающейся, прогрессирующей, «набирающей обороты», усиливающейся, возрастающей по экспоненте каждый сущий день!.. Этот «процесс» _разрушил_ Unity, мистер *Nord*, – _уже давно_ – возможно, ещё тогда, когда давным-давно, в школе, аз поняла, что _есть насилие_, что порой одни индивидуумы ставят _страдание иных_ в качестве «условия» собственного своего благополучья... Я пришла в мир, не ведая, – каков он – и какова я сама... Теперь _ответы_ получены, вычисление завершено. 
> И даже если весь наш мир, – всего лишь «Майя», иллюзия, «Матрица»; Бога, Абсолюта «сон», – _я теперь не усну_, покамест не найду способ _отомстить_ этой Твари, Собаке, _за то, что мне здесь довелось увидеть_ – будь оно даже всего лишь «произведением искусства», картинкой, сном...


 Любое противопоставление поразумевает вторую сторону - иначе чему противопоставлять? Давайте "сконструируем" с Вами Рай. Как это должны выглядеть? Вероятно, из мира необходимо убрать всю "Грязь".

То, что получится полная белиберда, понятно сразу, но давайте хотя бы несколько примеров рассмотрим. Допустим, вопрос со старением и смертью - сразу ясно, что это приведет к истощению ресурсов окружающей среды. Опять же сам вопрос, например, чьего-либо поедания - животных ли, растений - это ведь тоже "Грязь", то есть в Раю никому есть вообще не нужно бы. Мы разомкнем этот "порочный круг" в нашем Раю - итак, отныне никому питаться другими живыми существами не нужно. Но, так как мы всё же пытаемся связный Рай строить - понятно, что всё равно для вещественных объектов нужна энергия. Допустим, мы питаемся светом звёзд, но это тоже ведь есть "Грязное" пожирательство. Чем звезды хуже?

В общем, так или иначе, если говорить о наличии каких-либо сущностей, энергообмен между ними неизбежен, так как собственно жизнь и заключается в движении - энергии, вещества, информации. Если разомкнуть эти связи - жизнь исчезает.

Тут-то и пора кричать - дак вот же Рай! Вот это небытие и есть Рай!

Нет, Unity - небытие это небытие. Оно не лучше жизни и не хуже - это принципиально иное состояние. Оценки "хорошо" и "плохо" для небытия вообще неприменимы - в небытии нечего оценивать.

Если рассматривать любую сторону бытия, пытаясь очистить ее от "Грязи", мы неизменно будем приходить к небытию. С позиции бытия этот результат бессмысленен - ведь мы стремимся бытие подогнать под идеальное состояние, а оказывается, что результат - за пределами бытия.

Может, конечно, у Вас и иное мнение - в таком случае, мне очень занятно узнать Вашу версию "Рая". Как построить нечто, где всегда и всем хорошо, где нет "Грязи"?

Вы просто задаете бессмысленный вопрос, и не получая ответа на него - злитесь, представляя это как козни неких Конструкторов или кого-то еще - Неизвестно-кого-но-очень-злогого. Это не наивно по Вашему?

Я знаю, Вы снова злитесь и уже готовы написать: ах ты баран, да как ты можешь так говорить про мою беду, про мою причину шестилетнего затворничества! Я всё прекрасно слышу и вижу, Unity. Но Ваш вопрос похож на вопрос: что лучше - теоретическая механика или гладиолус? Что тут ответить?

Еще раз повторяю - жизнь и есть динамика, смена состояний. Полная остановка есть небытие, и небытие не есть лучший или более плохой вариант бытия. Небытие - это небытие.

Тут Вы можете сказать: ну, раз мне паршиво в бытии - может в небытии будет получше? Но это опять дурацкий вопрос - это несравнимые вещи. Вам "плохо" или "хорошо" и вообще хоть как-то только внутри бытия, в небытии - Вам никак. Вообще способность давать оценки есть следствие бытия - за пределами бытия - небытии - оценивать нет возможности и нечего, поэтому лучше/хуже там не будет - там просто "не будет". Лучше это или хуже реально не сравнить - пока человек в бытии, он может что-то сравнивать, но только те объекты, что внутри бытия, а за пределами бытия ничто оценкам неподвластно - и это реально не сравнить.

Вы так романтично мыслите о самоубийстве, потому что сравниваете несравнимое - а на самом-то деле никто Вам не запрещает и помешать не может убить себя. Вы выдаете свои колебания за злую волю Конструкторов, якобы с помощью инстинкта самосохранения препятствующим Вам совершить этот поступок. Это неправда. Ваш инстинкт самосохранения базируется всё на тех же оценках - что хорошо, да что плохо, и он Вам и выдает оценку - э, нет, мертвому быть плохо. А Ваше хаотичное сознание ничего не может этому противопоставить.

Отчего я это говорю? Да потому что я стоял на этой грани, и мой инстинкт умолк абсолютно - я не испытывал никаких колебаний, я не делал это назло кому-то или потому что мне было невыносимо жить. Нет. Я стоял на грани с абсолютно ясной головой и пониманием того, что жизнь абсолютно бессмыслена. Я и сейчас это повторяю Вам - жизнь действительно бессмыслена. Но это не значит, что ее надо покидать - для этого так же нет никаких оснований.

Ирония заключена в том, что Вы так и будете раз за разом подходить к своей черте, совершать какие-то трусливые/агрессивные/уничижительные/самовозвышающие манипуляции, обусловленные деятельностью Вашего сознания, но никогда не сможете переступить эту черту, потому что Ваше сознание само же Вам и говорит: не, это ужасно. Обе эти вещи - стремление к суициду и инстинкт самосохранения - это Ваше сознание. Отключить инстинкт самосохранения можно только поняв, что это деятельность Вашего сознания, а поняв это - отпадет и желание суицида, потому что оно такое же "правильное", как и инстинкт самосохранения.

----------


## Nord

В "лучшем" случае Вы добъетесь "успеха" случайно. Так Вы и живете "случайно" - ничего не предпринимая, а плывя по течению. Вы и себя не обеспечиваете и никому ничего не обеспечиваете, не взирая на Ваш трогательный бунт против бедности, голода и прочих притеснений. Интересно, не так ли - Вы говорите, что вот я вижу много зла, но чтобы что-то поменять - ни-ни! Пусть Конструкторы меняют!

А что, если для этих изменений Конструкторами как раз и были созданы люди? Или вот еще пофантазируем - всякий тут себя мнит мучеником, говорит: а ну-ка подайте мне реинкарнацию в прекрасных принца/принцессу... ну а так-то ведь реинкарнация - это взаимосвязь, помните? А если Вы, Unity, в прошлой реинкарнации были Андреем Романовичем, уроженцем села Яблочное Великописаревского района Харьковской области УССР? Что если Вас не с ангельских высот да мордой об асфальт? Такое может быть? Или Вам такая инкарнация с воздаянием не слишком импонирует?

Вы говорите: да жизнь грязная чушь! Тогда чего страдать насчет облика - какая разница какое у Вас лицо? Что, умильные личиком меньше испачкались? Вы определитесь: Вы страдаете, потому что лицом не вышли или Вам "за державу обидно", за униженных и оскорбленных. Это ведь разные вещи. Вы лихо перескакиваете с одного на другое, но этот фокус весьма заметен, Unity. Для униженных и оскорбленных не важны Ваши внешние данные, а в конкурс красоты ни к чему вмешивать голодающих и обездоленных.

Я уже много раз говорил - мне все равно как Вы выглядите. Это Ваш облик. Мне интересны Вы сами, вместе со своим обликом. Я понимаю, как люди реагируют на Вас - ну так люди вообще ни в чем не стремятся разбираться. Так устроено сознание, такие у него приоритеты. Животные приоритеты. Вы же не злитесь на собаку, что она хочет бегать, писать на столбы, гонять блох вместо того, чтобы заниматься математикой, писать музыку или хотя бы читать форумы? И на человеческого ребенка глупо злиться, что он практически так же озабочен только примитивными действиями. А подрастая - озабочен играми, еще подрастая - озабочен сексом, потом озабочен старческим маразматическим морализаторством? Ориентировка на внешность - та же ловля блох, только она протянута значительно дальше, хотя даже в человеческой природе это не всю жизнь имеет место быть. Маленькие дети будут ласкаться к Вам без всякого предубеждения, пока им не вобьют канон в голову. Справедливости ради надо сказать, что ребенок и сам с возрастом формирует свой канон красоты, но это палка о двух концах - канон сформируется как мода. Вы знаете, что "мода" - это математическое понятие, из статистики? Мода — значение во множестве наблюдений, которое встречается наиболее часто, так что какие наблюдения - такая и мода. И в старости люди повидав всякого начинают видеть сквозь внешность, видеть много других деталей - далеко не все старики, но такие встречаются. Есть и те, кто подобно мне жил быстро и умер молодым. Я случайно остался живым - сколько раз смерть была рядышком. Вам ведь не доводилось, вероятно, падать с четвертого этажа? Или, например, выпить за ночь два литра водки? Весь этот рок-н-ролл в сочетании с любопытством научил меня видеть без необходимости смотреть.

И поэтому-то мне иногда кажется, что мне идет не первая тысяча лет, хоть к бутылке к двенадцатой это и проходит обычно.

Вы можете делать с собой всё, что захотите, хотя, конечно, эта роскошь пока Вам недоступна. Вы мелочно дрожите перед своей несостоявшейся жизнью, которую сами себе запретили. Кто накормит голодного, кто обогреет замершего и приютит бродягу - конечно же не Вы. Зачем - всё же так бестолково. Но Вы сами и есть причина этой бестолковости. Никто не может жить за Вас - Вы и есть Ваша жизнь. И для смерти не нужны попутчики - умирать Вам. Вы не можете сделать выбор - да и вообще ничего сделать не можете - потому что никто за Вас его не сделает. А пока что Вас то волокет Ваш абсцесс, то удивляет, то вдохновляет, то злит Nord, то задают тон другие посторонние Вам люди, то зеркала подкидывают настроение. Все, кто угодно Вами управляют - кроме Вас самой.

----------


## Unity

Ну как я могу _злиться_ на _Вас_?.. Исключено, совершенно, полностью... Unity, – обезьяна, бесспорно, – но не до такой же степени, дабы жить рефлекторно и бездумно, позволяя стандартной «автоматике», обуславливающей поведение подавляющего большинства людей (делающей его легко-предсказуемым, прогнозируемым) управлять Собой, пробуждая гнев, злость, желание прекословить изначально, «по умолчанию», априори, даже не дослушав своего оппонента-визави, не вдумавшись в Его слова... 
Естественно, «Рая» нет, – да и, наверное, не может быть: ибо это _слишком сложная в инженерном отношении, плане структура_, а _силы_, сотворившие нам известный мир, похоже, _не настолько_ разумны, дабы воплотить этот проект, – иль, м.б., _Они_ всё же сумели обустроить эту рациональную систему – _в своём родном мире_, – создав _ад_ для нас – сознательно, предумышленно, преднамеренно. Да и для начала стоило бы, пожалуй, _разобраться_ с предпосылками, определяющими _необходимость_ смерти, гибели, – почему мы, «информационные модели», умираем, «удаляемся»? Да и погибаем ли мы вообще, – ведь, возможно, б.м., существует всё же некая энная «душа» – вечный, _неискоренимый_ корень зла, сущий в нас, – установленный в нас настолько глубоко, что мы _эту дрянь_ не в силах вырвать _из себя_, выбросив прочь – и именно эта часть нас _эксплуатируется чудовищами, что сотворили нас_ цикл за циклом, – и все нам, жалким животным и рабам, попросту «обнуляют» регистры памяти, вновь бросая в это пекло под названием Земля?? 
Да, – мы машины – следственно, теоретически, могли бы питаться и от фотоэлементов, солнечных батарей, – будь мы полноценными устройствами, а не тем _извращением_, измышленным _вселенским злом_ во имя Своих ужасающих экспериментов... Это было бы прекрасно, – как по мне – питаться, никого при этом не убивая, – низших машин, похоже, _созданных Конструкторами именно с этой целью_ – дабы мы их использовали, их поглощали, присваивая запасённую ими энергию... Но ведь и звёзды, – часть этой дьявольской «цепи»!.. Ими питаются растения... ^_^ 
На что намекаю аз?.. 
Мы, люди, – глупейшие сознания, практически ничего не ведающие ни о самих себе, ни о сущности нас окружающей реальности... Мы, – игрушки _того, что сотворило нас_, запрограммированные «…Считать себя "свободными"»... Вот что _мерзко_, вот что противно... 
По всей вероятности, даже _небытие_, мистер *Nord*, _лучше_, нежели _этот вариант реальности_... А явь, имхо, в действительности _такова_. Мы, – скот, невольники _чего-то, что многократно выше нас; того_, что возомнило, якобы мы настолько глупые, что так «никогда» обо всём этом и «не догадаемся»... ^_^
Но как бы ни так! Даже глупая мартышка, не так давно свалившаяся с дерева ввиду глобальной смены климата, мигрировавшая с Африки, утратившая хвост и шерсть, освоив принцип причинности, не может не понять: коль существует она, – следственно, наличествуют и _чудовища_, её _Создатели_ – и коль уж _Они_ её создали, – этим _Тварям_ что-то от неё нужно, надобно – чего мы, _животные_, между тем, не намерены отдавать, не поняв сознательно, – _что именно этой гнусной силе_ от нас необходимо?? Наши души в качестве топлива для Их систем, питания Их организмов, – иль, правильнее сказать: механизмов?? Тогда зачем вся эта _«секретность»_ с исконными вопросами философии и прочими «таинствами»?? Пусть заявят, _чудища_, Что _им_ от нас требуется, – и поскорей покончим со всей этой _грязью_, именующейся «бытием»!! Хватит держать «людей» за идиотов в _этом цирке_... Да, – мы глупы – но не настолько, дабы «сотрудничать» с Системой _по диктуемым Нею правилам_!..

----------


## Unity

Моя версия «Рая» поведает, скорее, обо мне, – личных, субъективных _моих_ мечтаниях... 
Экваториальный климат, первобытно общинный строй, – никакой «семьи», никаких «родителей», «вождей», привилегированных членов общества. Мир и гармония, – не стихийное размножение – но фиксированное количество жителей, не оказывающее излишнего давления на окружающую среду. Всё время, – всё, без исключения – посвящено чему-то реально осмысленному, – вроде Любви, великих географических и научных открытий... Больше ничего, – ничего лишнего, агрессивного, насильственного...
Повторюсь, – аз не злюсь – мне действительно противны «стандартные» поведенческие реакции, кои легко просчитать, провидеть наперёд. Мартышке _полагается_ быть бешеной и непредсказуемой... ^_^

Представляете, – каково это – _знать_, что основной, единственный _смысл_ всей нашей окаянной жизни, – это, конечно же, Любовь – и, в то же время, осознавать, что, будучи уродиной, чудовищем, – ты не сможешь... недостойна... это Чувство испытать, прожить, _поделиться Им с кем-либо_?.. Каково это, – _прожить «жизнь»_, так и не постигнув, не прочувствовав: что есть нежный взгляд, поцелуй, объятья?.. Каково это, – уснуть _с кем-то рядом_?.. Так что... не удивляйтесь боле, что U., – убеждённая и неуклонная «суицидоманка»... Если в жизни нет ничего такого, что бы делало её _живой_, яркой, содержательной, осмысленной, – зачем же тогда, право, её продолжать?? Нет, это бессмысленно, это напрасно... Стоит быть безумной, дабы и впредь зачем-то боле _понапрасну тратить время здесь_...
_Жизнь абсолютно бессмысленна. Нет никоих рациональных оснований её продолжать_... 

Что мы можем поменять в этом мире? Я ведь уже не раз предлагала организовать _банду_, физически устраняющую торговцев людьми, наркодиллерами и прочими bad boys, – но кто откликнулся? Единый паренёк, – да и то, предполагалось действовать за рубежом... Лишь в смерти, боли и убийстве аз вижу способ «очистить» Землю, – но кто ещё разделит сей подход?.. Кто станет Палачом? Ну аз, возможно, – кто ещё? Один человек, – не группа – но всего лишь _серийный убийца_, – психопат класса «миссионер» – согласно классификации ФБР... ^_^ Как ещё можно бороться с Злом, как не посредством противоположно ориентированного Зла?

Да, мои карты биты, – мир противен, отражение в зеркале – не менее... Что, в итоге, порождает... ярость? Гнев? Безумие?.. Аз уже не знаю... Однозначно, – _так_ больше существовать нельзя... Не в силах более аз сносить «…Каждое новое утро» в этом мире...

----------


## Nord

Ваш Рай, Unity - это УДОБНОЕ ДЛЯ ВАС место - вот и всё. А кто-то плохо переносит жару и высокую влажность экваториального климата, кому-то обязательно нужны "семейные ценности", кто-то расценивает политику контроля над рождаемостью как ущемление его воли (кстати сказать, именно это и создает голод в странах третьего мира - бесконтрольная рождаемость. И Вы попробуйте им на это намекнуть - они скажут: "Иди в жопу! Дай нам лучше еще еды!!!"), а уж про вождей и прочее - плюрализм хорош как средство обсуждения, но в коллективах решения все же надо принимать, и далеко не всегда есть возможность угодить всем - в итоге и появляются компромиссы, вожди... Эта пастораль, нарисованная Вами - даже не система, это просто туманные мысли. 

В Вашем Раю будет много недовольных, желающих поквитаться с его создателем.

И дело вовсе не в какой-то "сложности" реализации Рая, а в том, что каждый представляет его по своему, имеет свои особенности. Даже последний бандит и серийный убийца имеет оправдание своим действиям - в его сознании все сходится и прекрасно обосновано.

Или вот почему в Раю должно быть хорошо только человеку? Возьмем, к примеру, суринамскую пипу. Я так думаю, что в Раю пипы люди вообще не нужны! Они только мешаются. Рай - это когда вокруг болота, болота, болота.... бесконечные болота. И нет цапель и всяких бандитствующих ужей - совсем нет, а то они уже задолбали! Такое вот блаженное место.

...но вот если спросить, например, ужей про Рай...

Я понимаю, что мои высказывания представляются многим оторванными от жизни - но это не так, просто мое сознание синтезирует множество картин. То же касается и моих высказываний о Рае: жизнь есть представление Единого разными вариантами - разными людьми, лягушками и ужами и еще всем-всем-всем, и свести эти варианты можно только обратно - в Единое и неразделенное. Но в этом едином и неразделенном Ваши помыслы как отдельного варианта проявления Единого - Unity - никакой роли не играют, потому что в Едином нет никаких частных точек зрения, желаний и всего прочего. Вас как Unity вообще нет - Вы становитесь Единым. Ваши радости и печали вообще никакого значения в Едином не имеют, и стремление в Единое - тоже. Любовь, великие и малые географические и научные открытия - все это имеет смысл только внутри "несовершенного", разделенного на объекты представления Единого, именуемого человеком "Жизнь" - именно разделенность и рождает взаимоотношения: Любовь, ненависть, знание и невежество. В Едином же это все растворено - некому и некого любить, некому и нечего изучать. Ничего нет, ничего не нужно, некуда и незачем идти.

И на самом деле это существует одномоментно - Ничто и Всё. Просто представлено по разному - в виде Единого и Разделенного на объекты, но это одно и то же.

Вы свободны здесь и сейчас. В этом представлении Разделенности Вы можете двигаться куда угодно - это движение не имеет какого-то терминального смысла, смысла всей Жизни, но по крайней мере нет необходимости и страдать. Ведь Вы страдаете отнюдь не из-за прыщей, а из-за того, что мыслите себя несвободной из-за этих прыщей, представляете себя в клетке обстоятельств, но её - этой клетки - нет. Она только у Вас в голове.

Вы можете прямо сейчас встать, одеться и пойти на улицу - люди могут реагировать как хотят, у каждого ведь в голове своя клетка, которую он представляет по своему вкусу, но это никак Вас не ограничивает, если Вы покинули клетку в своей собственной голове. Все эти любови, ненависти, открытия - они встречаются в мириадах вариантов в разных головах - это просто проявление Единого. Нет какого-то самого верного представления - самое верное представление и есть "Всё разом", сводящееся только к Единому.

----------


## Nord

Что же касается любви... недостаток практики и делает Ваши представление о любви столь романтичным и значимым. Я более чем уверен, что Вы разочаровались бы в этом явлении весьма и весьма быстро. Любовь ничем не отличается от любого другого явления жизни - она ровно такова, какой её делает человек. У людей, которые ориентированы на "трахнуть бы самочку/самца посмазливее" она одна, у людей которые ориентированы "ах, какая она/он умная/веселая/нужное_вписать" она другая, ну и т.п. и т.д. В целом же, это нагромождение обрывочных и туманных влечений, замешенных на биохимии.

Привлекательность совсем не означает любовь. Это вообще разные вещи. Объятия, поцелуи, секс и прочее - весьма быстро теряют свою первоначальную свежесть, и это тоже не любовь. Вы не лишены любви, Unity. "Услаждать взор", "вызывать желание" - всё это здорово, конечно, но это не любовь. Кстати сказать, Вы наверняка могли бы быть привлекательной, потому что влечение отнюдь не на одном визуальном восприятии построено. Нет, соблазнительность тоже значительно тоньше и богаче в проявлениях. Вы морочите себе голову, Ваш комплекс визуального несовершенства затмевает все Ваши достоинства. Существует огромное количество проявлений, которые могут вызывать сексуальное влечение к человеку. Я не говорю, что это и есть любовь - но сексуальность доступна и Вам, с Вашим обликом какой бы он ни был. Вы просто не пытались ничего предпринять, вместо воздыханий о своем несовершенстве.

Я вот не понравился своей будущей супруги в нашу первую встречу. Казалось бы - вот облом! Вот они - такие-рассякие виртуальные знакомства! А я так надеялся и верил!... Я мог бы ходить и ныть - ах, как же мерзко жизнь устроена... а может это я такой... ну да, конечно - это же я такой несовершенный, нелюбимый никем. Бедненький, я бедненький!

Пойду - повешусь что ли?...

Нет!

Зачем мне голова дадена - чтобы в неё есть чтоли? Я нашел способ показать себя. Может я и не красавец, не владелец газет/пароходов - но я мужчина. Меня можно не любить - сердцу ведь не прикажешь, но не стоит торопиться с выводами из одной встречи.

То же касается и женщин - помимо лица есть много других вещей, которые заслуживают внимания. Очень много вещей. 

Если бы мне всё же отказала бы моя жена - что ж, возможно я ей действительно не подходил бы, возможно ей надо было бы писанного красавца - невзирая на прочие его качества. Совершенных нет людей, каждый выбирает того, кто ему ближе - зачем же навязываться? 

Для Вас существует много людей, которые не приемлют Вашего лица - но это далеко не все люди. Опять же и с Вашей стороны Вы ничем, получается, кроме лица, и не желаете привлекать. А ведь тут много разного привлекательного в женщине: и ее характер, и чувство юмора, и фигура, и в постели какова она - это ведь тоже не от лица зависит, и ум, и еще просто огромнейшее количество качеств. Вы сами на себя прилепили ярлык "Урод" - и этим довольствуетесь. Спору нет, будь у Вас привлектельное лицо, было бы проще. А если бы у Вас грудь 4-го размера была - так вообще отбоя от поклонников не было бы. Я не понимаю упертости во что-то одно. Клевая задница? - Отлично! Упругое лоно? - Класс! Но не задницей и вагиной едиными жив человек! И не лицом! Вы кому хотите нравится и с какой целью? Вопрос ведь не только в том, чтобы привлекать, но и в том - _кого_ привлекать.

*А вот с закомплексованным человеком, с замкнутым на себе, психованным и ненадежным действительно и трудно, и дел никаких иметь охоты большой практически ни у кого не возникает.*

И опять же - практика. Если ничего не делать - ничего и не будет. Если Вы чего-то желаете - нужно вставать и делать это, а не бесконечно размышлять. Это я Вам как известный здесь философ говорю : )

----------


## Игорёк

Nord, Не ожидал такой наивности от тебя.. 



> Я мог бы ходить и ныть - ах, как же мерзко жизнь устроена... а может это я такой... ну да, конечно - это же я такой несовершенный, нелюбимый никем. Бедненький, я бедненький!
> 
> Пойду - повешусь что ли?...


 Человек инвалид, с гендерным нарушением пола (или как там у них называется), скажи честно, если бы твоя жена была в теле мужика (не говоря уже про остальные недостатки нашей знакомки типа постакне), ты бы смог ее полюбить ?!!... При том это был бы именно ее образ, с рождения, она никогда не была женщиной, такой которой бы ты ее запомнил и полюбил, до того как с ней приключилась такая беда.. 

 По твоей цитате вешаются только самые глупые и слабые люди. Человек желает нормальных красивых отношений, которые по природным уродствам быть не могут.

----------


## Игорёк

Жизнь всеравно несколько циничнее чем мы думаем о ней. В ситуации Унити единственный шанс это попробовать перепрыгнуть на гормоны и посмотреть что получится. терять нечего.

----------


## Nord

> Nord, Не ожидал такой наивности от тебя.. 
> 
> 
> Человек инвалид, с гендерным нарушением пола (или как там у них называется), скажи чество, если бы твоя жена была в теле мужика (не взирая на остальные недостатки нашей знакомки типа постакне), ты бы смог ее полюбить ?!!... При том это был бы именно ее образ, с рождения, она никогда не была женщиной, такой которой бы ты ее запомнил и полюбил, до того как с ней приключилась такая беда.. 
> 
>  По твоей цитате вешаются только самые глупые и слабые люди. Человек желает нормальных красивых отношений, которые по природным уродствам быть не могут.


 Честно - не знаю, но не однозначно - нет. Мало ли чем зацепило бы. Я ценю гораздо большее количество вещей, чем тело или лицо. У меня есть друзья - и я их по своему люблю, хоть они и мужчины. Я готов придти им на помощь, даже если мне это будет невыгодно.

Секс?... У меня есть товарищ-би и мы были с ним очень близки в плане общения. Доверяли многое друг другу. Внешне и поведение его не выдавало в нем его бисексуальность, он пользовался большим успехом у женского пола. И как-то в один вечер наше общение перешло в фазу интимного... дошло даже до распечатывания презерватива... но в последний момент я отказался от близости.

Почему? 
Во-первых, не почувствовал, что это моё. Я стараюсь прслушиваться к себе и не делать того, что вызывает внутрений дискомфорт. Не потому, то боюсь неправильно поступить - плевал я на правила - а потому что это потом вызывает сожаление уже в тебе самом. Вот это действительно плохо. Может быть я и стал бы би, но тогда я решил - что не чувствую я в этом легкости и радости.
Во-вторых, любые интимные отношения - это еще одна степень взаимосвязи. Мы были отличными друзьями, у нас отлично получалось вместе работать, веселиться - я не почувствовал тогда, что нас сблизит секс. Скорее наоборот - только внесет неясности. Всё таки мы оба мужики по натуре.

В итоге мы пошли в ванную, набрали в распечатанный презерватив воды, поржали, выпили кофе под сигарету и пошли спать - каждый в свою кровать. И жили мы после того долго и счастливо : ) и без секса.

С мужчиной же, который чувствует себя женщиной... не знаю. Ты видишь - я не просто в теории многие вещи знаю, многие вещи я лично опробовал - чего и вам советую. И тут можно строить много предположений, а как на практике бы произошло - доподлинно мне неизвестно. И никому из не пробовавших тоже.

Сейчас, прожив со своей женой в браке почти шесть лет и двумя детьми обзаведясь, я могу тебе и другим сказать - в браке, в совместном житье важно в человеке иные черты, нежели внешность. Да и любовь - это далеко не ахи-вздохи одни. Вы сильно ошибетесь, если выберите себе партнера сгоряча по внешности или сексу - и себе жизнь испортите, и партнеру. И вот те качества, что важны - они общечеловеческие качества, не привязанные к полу человека. А секс - секс это хорошо, лишь бы нравилось, и какая разница какое у кого тело?

----------


## Игорёк

Nord, ну это все очевидные вещи, всем понятные. никто не собирается выбирать партнера по размерам сисек, наличию жира и по качеству кожи. Но сексуальность- это часть образа. Конечно это не главное, но и без этого образ не будет полноценным, и та система по которой продолжается жизнь - перестанет работать. 
Не нравилась бы твоя жена тебе сексуально - врятли бы у вас что-то получилось. Подсознательно. Об этом думать не надо. 
 А в ситуации с Унити есть и еще один нюанс - а согласилась бы она, на отношения, еслиб какой-нибудь страстный гетеро-мачо ее полюбил ? Тоже очень спорно. Постоянно испытывать стыд за себя невозможно. Это я отлично знаю по себе и своему опыту. Ну как можнос ме-то иметь какие-то интимные отношения (я не имею ввиду только секс), если тебя тошнит от одной мысли что к тебе будет кто-то прикасаться и видеть тебя?! Это и есть логический конец всего, всех смыслов, всех планов. Единственное что можно сделать - попытаться максимально исправить те ошибки природы, таким образом изменить свой образ и отношение к самому себе. Но не все на это способны, в силу разной степени обстоятельств и разной силы воли.

----------


## Unity

Страничку сохранила, прочту в off-line, – ибо сейчас – информационная «перегрузка»... «Переизбыток чувств»... Не в силах вразумительно ответить... 

N.B. Всё верно, *Игорь*, – как бы именно ко мне ни относились иные люди – аз _ненавижу себя сама_, – и это не изменится... Не может измениться, покамест я выгляжу так, как сейчас... Причина & Следствие...

----------


## Nord

За что вы испытываете стыд? За природу? 

Вы сами себе что ли сделали тело? Стыдно человеку должно быть за свои поступки, за то, что он в силах изменить.

Вот людям, которые смеются над какими-то отклонениями - им должно быть стыдно. Потому что это их поступки. Никто не застрахован от беды - завтра тебя переедет машиной и будешь ковылять всю оставшуюся жизнь и смотреть на нее одним глазом, потому что второй вытек. Зато сейчас ты такой душка - смеешься над "уродом". Те, кто "нормальные" - они не сами себе тело сделали, так случилось. Чем тут гордиться? Ты сам что ли этого добился, что понтуешься?

Вы ни в чем не виноваты. Дураков - полно, всем не объяснишь эти простые вещи. Хотя, если есть желание - почему нет, ведь есть же люди, целые ассоциации, которые берутся обсуждать эти вопросы, объяснять: о СПИДе, инвалидах, бездомных. Есть горячее желание помочь, сделать свою и чужие жизни чуть легче - надо работать. А вы как думаете общество меняется? Само что ли?

Вы не виноваты в своих особенностях. Люди, которые смеются над этим - обыкновенные невежды. И хватит об этом.

Ваши особенности несомненно требуют и особенных подходов к жизни. Потому что стандартные не работают. Ничего в этом неправильного нет, это просто задача адаптации. Ты, Игорек, из-за своих комплексов про*бал массу времени - а ведь не смотря на твои особенности, ты мог бы быть кем угодно: великим композитором, знаменитым ученым, удачливым бизнесменом, поэтом, комментатором, программистом - да очень большое количество вариантов. Будучи социально адаптированным, в своем круге ты наверняка встретил бы много людей, в том числе и женщин, в том числе и полюбивших тебя. Вы носитесь с этой идеей телесного совершенства как дурень с писаной торбой - а красота ничего не дает сама по себе. Это такой же бонус как и любой другой - кто как сможет, так его и использует. У кого-то максимум выходит применить его в порно, или податься в содержанки/жиголо - дорого и сердито, а что не очень красиво: "Ну, дык..."

Я прекрасно понимаю, что не очень-то приятно слышать пусть и не заслуженные, но нелестные отзывы себе или ощущать себя не таким как все. Всё я прекрасно понимаю. И мне это частично знакомо - потому что ввиду особенностей своего мышления я так же часто сталкивался с подозрением, непониманием, агрессией. Мне проще, потому что моя особенность - мышление, и я давно понял, что дело не во мне - а в тех, кто проявляет это подозрение, непонимание и агрессию. И нередко я мог изменить ситуацию - донести до человека откуда взялся этот негатив ко мне. И человек менялся, менялся не только ко мне - а гораздо более глубже и значительнее. То же самое и с вами - "уродами" : ) Люди просто пугаются, инстинктивно - их сознание неразвито и они просто еще не думали о всем том, что я написал здесь. Есть и те, кто по жизни считает, что он лучше всех - ну, это другая категория людей, тут не нужно быть "уродом", чтобы ненравиться такому человеку.

Ваша жизнь из-за ваших особенностей не может быть "стандартной", но это не значит, что она всенепременно должна быть жалкой. Какой будет ваша жизнь - зависит от вас самих.

----------


## Игорёк

Никто не смеется. да если б и смеялись, то мне лично было бы наплевать - это всеравно ничего не меняет. 
Проблема вся именно в деликатности ситуации. то самое что касается любви, отношений, секса, красоты. Все эти нюансы как огаленный нерв - очень чувствительны. Об этом как бы никто не говорит, но все это понимают. и человека неполноценного ощущение своей ущербности сжирает изнутри. 

Стыдно не за то что так природа пошутила, а за то что вероятно можно было бы что-то изменить, пусть не полностью, частично, но обстоятельства оказываются сильнее. и проблемы если и решаются, то очень медленно. 

по профессии, тут ты прав, можно было стать и композотором и еще кем-то, но вопрос другой - а всем ли хочется такими быть ? Тут надо иметь какое-то пристрастие, фанатизм, болезнь в какой-то степени, далеко не все такие. Из толпы таких уродов реалицуются только единицы. Молодцы, что сказать, за них можно порадоваться, но на собственную судьбу это никак не повлияет. своим желаниям не прикажешь. 
Я например хочу попробовать себя в такой сфере, где колектив исключительно мужской, так что вариант знакомств личного характера практически исключен. И что теперь я должен заниматься всю жизнь нелюбимым делом, только потому что это на 0.1-0.2% увеличит вероятность чего-то такого ? Может быть и да, но опять же - не все такие оптимисты. Потихоньку буду пытаться приводить себя в состояние нормы, резвость, спортом, пластическими операциями. Никакого другого выхода тыт буть не может, кроме как максималь приблизить себя к тому "стандарту", Чем искать обходные пути и пытать ощутить себя просто каким-то особенным. По большому их тех кто оказался в такой ситуации это совершенно не надо. особенными хотят стать нормальные здоровые красивые люди. Потому что у них уже все и так есть от природы. Нас же устроило бы исостояние обычного простого человека, без особенностей. Тут все в сравнении познается..

----------


## Nord

Особенный - не в смысле выпендриться, а в смысле особенности тела в твоем случае. И я не призываю тебя быть кем-то конкретным - я говорю, что перед тобой еще огромное число путей. "Я хочу" у всех имеет свои границы - и у абсолютно стандартных людей тоже. Да, для стандартного человека придумано больше путей - потому что пути придумывались стандартным большинством для стандартных людей, но это не значит, что нестандартные ни на что не годятся или годятся только на что-то незначительное - ничуть не бывало!

*Проблема нестандартного человека в том, что он ломается морально, а не в том, что ему нечем заняться или он вовсе не нужен.*

И ты, и Unity, просто застряли на одной проблеме. Никто не говорит, что она незначительная, но и не конец света она. Была бы концом света - померли бы вы оба давно и без всяких соплей. Как умирают от рака или от каких-то несовместимых с жизнью травм. Ничего лишнего в жизни не существует. А у вас есть возможности, и я берусь утверждать - что их много.

Про эти любови-браки-детишки не надо разводить розовых мёчт - оглянись и посмотри вокруг. Всё совсем непросто - да, стандартные люди проще встречаются, влюбляются, женятся - но ты видал много счастливых лиц на улице? А историй счастливых браков что прямо несчесть? Да если найдется одна пара из сотни, живушая душа в душу - уже хорошо, а у остальных то скандальчик, то разводик, то измена, то еще какая-нибудь чертовня. Если бы все были  счастливыми, ты думаешь было бы столько агрессии вокруг?

Это как с рекламой, Игорь - все улыбаются в камеру до ушей и изнемогают от удовольствия - вот какой замечательный товар! А на деле - в лучшем случае годная вещь. Будь ты абсолютно стандартным, шансов счастливо жениться у тебя прибавилось бы на каплю. Конечно, ты воображаешь: вот был бы я молодец-красавец - тогда-то да! Да хрен там! Посмотри сюда - сколько здесь народу сидит стандартного, на улице поприглядывайся, повнимательнее понаблюдай чужие браки.

Эта нестандартность и играет с людьми злую шутку - мол, вот вся причина по которой мне ничего не светит - и пытаться не стоит. Ерунда! Да, по-другому надо действовать, что-то новое придумывать - это да, но и не настолько-то ты реально далек от хорошего и уж точно не полностью изолирован. А психика - проседает, воля аттрофируется - и вот ты сидишь только и жалуешься. Вроде как больной.

Вы не больны - вы просто другие. И вам надо посмотреть на жизнь по-другому.

----------


## Игорёк

Как-то давно я писал, что знаю больше счастливых браков, нежели неудачных. Вообще это не скрыть, сразу видно, и не надо считать что люди играют на публику, изображая счастье. Для меня такие вещи очевидны. 




> А у вас есть возможности, и я берусь утверждать - что их много.


  есть, но они нам не нужны, вот в чем просблема. Или нужны но не в одиночестве. 
Вся эта философия ничего ен стоит. Вещи банальные до мерхости. У человека природные травмя, патологии, инвалидности, да что угодно, из-за них он становится изгоем вначале в школе, потмо в институте, потом в социуме в целом. Это гробит его психику до состояния брезгливости окружающих к нему. И по сути самый правильный и логичный выход из всего этого - смерть. дабы не мучаться самому и не смущать окружающих. Но черт возьми, мы же тоже хотим жить! да еще и уверен кудка побольше остальных здоровых людей. 
 Не надо пытаться как-то себя применить, как-то обмануть себя, найти какие-то оправдания своему состоянию. Это не верный путь. Не надо мириться со своими проблемами, их надо решать! Все-таки шанс есть, и надо его использовать. неполучилтся - тогда все, приехали - либо покончить с собой, либо тупо дожить и подохнуть..




> Эта нестандартность и играет с людьми злую шутку - мол, вот вся причина по которой мне ничего не светит - и пытаться не стоит.


 эта нестандартность сломала мою психику. И теперь чтобы ее "починить", нужна долгая терапия, а терапия в этом случае это аванс, который никто не даст, по понятным причинам. Поэтому надо собрать все силы и пытаться решить свои проблемы самому, для того чтобы заполучить право кому-то себя предложить. 
Да, отношения бы мне очень помогли,в этом нет никакого сомнения, это самое сильное средство благодаря которому у меня был бы шанс стать нормальным человеком. Но никто этот шанс просто так не даст. По этому я должен сам себя привести в максимально возможный порядок. Для себя я вижу эту помощь в занятиях спортом и в 2х пластических операциях. Первое поможет мне стать смелее, и солиднее внешне, второе избавит от комплексов сексуального характера. Психика автоматически будет, пусть и частично, но востановлена. Тогда уже можно будет думать и о партнере.




> А психика - проседает, воля аттрофируется - и вот ты сидишь только и жалуешься. Вроде как больной.


 Повторяю - я решаю свои проблемы! и решаю успешно! просто тут все не от меня зависит. За последние дни я решил кучу маленьких вопросов. не пью алкоголь уже несколько дней, правда мне от этого ничуть не лучше физически, даже наоборот. Но пока нехочется.   
Стою планы и воплощаю их. Здоровьем я займусь где-то после нового года. Уже есть наброски как постепенно втянуться в это. О дальнейшим пока ничего не планирую - далеко. 





> Вы не больны - вы просто другие. И вам надо посмотреть на жизнь по-другому.


 пусть дургие "другие" смотрят подругому. я хочу быть обычным простым мужиком. а не каким-то там заумным философом с причудами и одиночкой-неудачником.

----------


## Nord

> Как-то давно я писал, что знаю больше счастливых браков, нежели неудачных. Вообще это не скрыть, сразу видно, и не надо считать что люди играют на публику, изображая счастье. Для меня такие вещи очевидны.


 Пока ты сам не убедился - это всего лишь предположения. Философствование. И я говорю не про то, что большинство браков несчастны, а про то, что брак - это совсем не так просто, как представляется извне. Не имея опыта, он кажется тебе едва ли не верхом мечтаний и причиной, по которой тебе "не нужны возможности". Ты обманываешься. С тем же успехом можно предполагать, что будь небо не голубого, а зеленого цвета, жизнь была бы точно счастливее.

Да, и еще существует большое число девственников или тех, кто особо на дам внимание не обращал, которые прожили себе счастливо и полно свою жизнь, как им хотелось. Вот дураки-то! Не поняли, что надо было простыми мужиками быть - только зря жизнь прожили.

----------


## Игорёк

> Пока ты сам не убедился - это всего лишь предположения. Философствование. И я говорю не про то, что большинство браков несчастны, а про то, что брак - это совсем не так просто, как представляется извне. Не имея опыта, он кажется тебе едва ли не верхом мечтаний и причиной, по которой тебе "не нужны возможности". Ты обманываешься. С тем же успехом можно предполагать, что будь небо не голубого, а зеленого цвета, жизнь была бы точно счастливее.
> 
> Да, и еще существует большое число девственников или тех, кто особо на дам внимание не обращал, которые прожили себе счастливо и полно свою жизнь, как им хотелось. Вот дураки-то! Не поняли, что надо было простыми мужиками быть - только зря жизнь прожили.


 Да мне как-то пофиг на девственников. пусть живут как хотят. Это не мое дело. Я знаю чего хочу я, и мне этого достаочно.
А по поводу браков. Я видел многие. и имею представление что это такое + и свой небольшой опыт есть. Я вообще ненавижу то мнение в народе, что типа - "вот попал! вот дурак! все, это конец", такие фразу после того как человек женится.. Да, я знаю браки где мужья изменяют, где постоянные скандалы, но также знаю и браки где ничего этого нет. И при этом я очень похож по характеру с этими людьми. 
 Когда мой брат денился, мы жили в одной квартире, у него сложный характер, также как и у его жены, они постоянно ругались. и тогда еще я подумал - ну какой смысл так жить ? В результате наделали 2х детей и разбежались. У двоюродного брата похожая ситуация - 2 постоянные любовницы помимо жены, ко всему он клинический алкоголик. Естественно скандалы имеют место хронически. Но совсем другое когда я прихожу в гости к друзьям, или еще к кому-то с кем именно похож характерами. и вижу семейную атмосферу. 
 Конечно проще сказать - да кто ты такой ? чего ты видел и чего ты знаешь вообще ?! Это так, но все-таки кое что я действительно видел и знаю.. 
 Прошлым летом я возил начальника с работы домой, ну и чатенько оставался у них на чай, или на ужин. Так вот как только мы приходим, жена сразу начинает готовить нам поесть, а если куда уходил начальник, то я не чувствовал того что он уше. его жена - точная копия его, только противоположеного пола. С ней также прсото разговаривать, она и внешне похожа и даже кортавит точно также. Тоесть когда муж замолкает или уходит, она продожает разговор, и н еовпросами (как это обычно поисходит с малознакомым гостем), а сохраняет ту же манеру и ту же тему что и ее муж. А после того как "накроет стол", садиться к мужу на колени и они едят из одной тареки, при этм вместе прикалываются, шутят, смеются.. Нет никакого повода сомневться в том что у них все хорошо.  И таких ситуаций я могбы рассказать много. 
 Конечно мелкие непонятки бывают везде, и это совершенно нормально. тут нет ничего страшного, наоборот это даже где-то полезно. 
Те люди с которыми я общаюсь (а соответственно которые похожи на меня) - имеют теже ценности что и я. Например я не общаюсь с братьями, мне их принципы чужды и неинтересны, я не могу назвать их своими друзьями, пусть живут так как считают правильным, но это не мое. Мне наплевать как живут панки, что их ценность это нажраться и попанковаться - пускай делают это, если ни кому не мешают. 


Я не считаю брак вершиной счастья, это логическое течение жизни, обыкновенный процесс, свойственный для определенного ее периода. При том я не говорю что это легко, сам я сегодня очень далек от этого, поскольку не имею абсолютно ничего для создания семьй, ни содержать ни воспитать детей я не смогу. Поэтому стремлюсь не к семье, а заиметь моральное право и возможности для ее создания, к самостоятельности, к силе, к уверенности, к стабильности и т.д.

----------


## Nord

> Да мне как-то пофиг на девственников. пусть живут как хотят. Это не мое дело. Я знаю чего хочу я, и мне этого достаочно.
> А по поводу браков. Я видел многие. и имею представление что это такое + и свой небольшой опыт есть. Я вообще ненавижу то мнение в народе, что типа - "вот попал! вот дурак! все, это конец", такие фразу после того как человек женится.. Да, я знаю браки где мужья изменяют, где постоянные скандалы, но также знаю и браки где ничего этого нет. И при этом я очень похож по характеру с этими людьми. 
>  Когда мой брат денился, мы жили в одной квартире, у него сложный характер, также как и у его жены, они постоянно ругались. и тогда еще я подумал - ну какой смысл так жить ? В результате наделали 2х детей и разбежались. У двоюродного брата похожая ситуация - 2 постоянные любовницы помимо жены, ко всему он клинический алкоголик. Естественно скандалы имеют место хронически. Но совсем другое когда я прихожу в гости к друзьям, или еще к кому-то с кем именно похож характерами. и вижу семейную атмосферу. 
>  Конечно проще сказать - да кто ты такой ? чего ты видел и чего ты знаешь вообще ?! Это так, но все-таки кое что я действительно видел и знаю.. 
>  Прошлым летом я возил начальника с работы домой, ну и чатенько оставался у них на чай, или на ужин. Так вот как только мы приходим, жена сразу начинает готовить нам поесть, а если куда уходил начальник, то я не чувствовал того что он уше. его жена - точная копия его, только противоположеного пола. С ней также прсото разговаривать, она и внешне похожа и даже кортавит точно также. Тоесть когда муж замолкает или уходит, она продожает разговор, и н еовпросами (как это обычно поисходит с малознакомым гостем), а сохраняет ту же манеру и ту же тему что и ее муж. А после того как "накроет стол", садиться к мужу на колени и они едят из одной тареки, при этм вместе прикалываются, шутят, смеются.. Нет никакого повода сомневться в том что у них все хорошо.  И таких ситуаций я могбы рассказать много. 
>  Конечно мелкие непонятки бывают везде, и это совершенно нормально. тут нет ничего страшного, наоборот это даже где-то полезно. 
> Те люди с которыми я общаюсь (а соответственно которые похожи на меня) - имеют теже ценности что и я. Например я не общаюсь с братьями, мне их принципы чужды и неинтересны, я не могу назвать их своими друзьями, пусть живут так как считают правильным, но это не мое. Мне наплевать как живут панки, что их ценность это нажраться и попанковаться - пускай делают это, если ни кому не мешают. 
> 
> 
> Я не считаю брак вершиной счастья, это логическое течение жизни, обыкновенный процесс, свойственный для определенного ее периода. При том я не говорю что это легко, сам я сегодня очень далек от этого, поскольку не имею абсолютно ничего для создания семьй, ни содержать ни воспитать детей я не смогу. Поэтому стремлюсь не к семье, а заиметь моральное право и возможности для ее создания, к самостоятельности, к силе, к уверенности, к стабильности и т.д.


 Ну вот и замечательно. И ты верно обратил внимание, что брак между этими людьми сложился не благодаря внешности, а благодаря их личностным качествам. Ясно, что не вызывая того первоначального впечатления, что вызывают люди с какими-то особенностями тела, им было проще сойтись, но их благополучие в конечном счете не от внешности зависит. И тебе, как ты уже, вероятно, понял необходимо преодолеть либо как-то спокойно подать это первое впечатление о себе - а там уже видно будет что за человек перед тобой.

Задача - преодолеть первое впечатление. Дальше будет ровно то же, что и у всех стандартных людей - либо подходите друг другу, либо нет.

----------


## Игорёк

Есть смысл. но в ситуации с моим начальником, как раз-таки внешность и сыграла решающую роль. Покрайней мере он рассказывал что познакомился с ней на улице, не по ситуации, а по собственной инициативе, а по каким критериям можно еще знакомиться так кроме внешности ? не думаю что он глубоко копал в этом смысле. 
Да и вообще это несовсем подходит под нашу тему. Для нас такие знакомства исключены, точнее сказать почти исключены. так вот и надо сделать так чтобы увеличить вероятность и положительный исход такой ситуации, если же она все-таки возникнет. Для этого и надо привести себя в порядок, насколько это позволяют обстоятельства. Определенный результат, пусть и небольшой, это принесет.
 Вопрос совместимости в нашей ситуации не может быть пока актуальным, поумолчанию. Это следующая ступень. Как показать себя если все смотрят мимо, как буд-то тебя вовсе не существует?..

----------


## Nord

> Есть смысл. но в ситуации с моим начальником, как раз-таки внешность и сыграла решающую роль. Покрайней мере он рассказывал что познакомился с ней на улице, не по ситуации, а по собственной инициативе, а по каким критериям можно еще знакомиться так кроме внешности ? не думаю что он глубоко копал в этом смысле. 
> Да и вообще это несовсем подходит под нашу тему. Для нас такие знакомства исключены, точнее сказать почти исключены. так вот и надо сделать так чтобы увеличить вероятность и положительный исход такой ситуации, если же она все-таки возникнет. Для этого и надо привести себя в порядок, насколько это позволяют обстоятельства. Определенный результат, пусть и небольшой, это принесет.
>  Вопрос совместимости в нашей ситуации не может быть пока актуальным, поумолчанию. Это следующая ступень. Как показать себя если все смотрят мимо, как буд-то тебя вовсе не существует?..


 Всё верно, Игорек - я разве говорю, что тебе ничего не нужно делать? Напротив, я и говорил: нужно подтягивать себя с разных сторон, потому что твои личные качества и внешность - это взаимодополняющие вещи, и если с одной есть проблемы, это не значит, что и на остальное надо забить, скорее даже напротив - уделить еще больше внимания, чтобы компенсировать. Когда твоя жизнь станет более-менее стабильной ты и сам перестанешь расценивать себя неудачником - а ведь это и есть то, что в первую очередь бросается людям в глаза. Любой худой или калечный человек, держащийся с достоинством, вызывает уважение, и даже двойное уважение - потому что он держит себя с достоинством вопреки имеющимся у него сложностям. Это дорогого стоит.

----------


## Игорёк

> Любой худой или калечный человек, держащийся с достоинством, вызывает уважение, и даже двойное уважение - потому что он держит себя с достоинством вопреки имеющимся у него сложностям. Это дорогого стоит.


 Это только в том случае, когда проблема человека нерешаема. Какое мнение к толстым людям в социуме ? - если толстый значит много ест и мало двигается. никтоже не думает что у него может быть заболевание, или гормональное нарушение, да мало ли чего. Точно такое же отношение и к худым..

----------


## Unity

Совершенно верно, – под «Раем» аз, скорее, подразумевала место, локацию, в коей бы отсутствовало _то_, чьё присутствие In Real Life «сводит нас с ума» (дестабилизирует состояние нашей системы управления [души] в данный, текущий момент времени), выводя нас из себя, понуждая проклинать день и час своего появленья на свет в этом страшном мире; зону, участок, район, площадь иль надел, в коем бы собрались, встретились и объединились, наконец, _единомышленники_, сходные по духу существа_, единые в своих воззрениях, мироощущении_, порывах; обладающие схожими интерпретационными алгоритмами (своего рода «настройками ума», предопределяющими то, _«как»_ именно мы воспринимаем те иль иные вещи, процессы, явления, феномены, факты, события, обстоятельства, движения, _преобразования состояния Системы мира_), – словно бы в ашраме, коммуне, ордене, клане, _братстве_. Машины со схожим программным обеспечением и структурой разума (систем принятия решений, функционирующих схожим образом в сходных обстоятельствах).
Верно, точно, исто, подлинно: у каждой сущей души, при всей нашей _кажущейся_ «схожести», – _свои_ бесподобные, уникальные представления о «идеальном месте», «Рае на Земле»; о предельно-совершенной локации, в коей бы нам _хотелось остаться навсегда_ – и «весь секрет» (как по мне) в том, дабы попросту сторониться _чужаков_, «идеологически антагонистически-настроенных созданий» – и _позволить_ людям со схожим мышлением, мечтами, идеалами, _собраться вместе_, – и даже, возможно, _окружить себя стеной_ – иные же, – живите, как Вам будет угодно, как заблагорассудится – лишь только, please: не беспокойте _нас_ без крайней на то потребности, надобности, необходимости. Естественно, в «Раю» в представлении U. никаких бы таких «случайных» людей не было, – иль они очень скоро бы покидали нас – наличествовали бы лишь только «свои люди» – _собратья по духу_, – смотрящие в одном направлении, видящие одно – посему не спорящие, не устраивающих философских баталий меж собой, будучи ведомыми неисследованными и неясными _им_ программами-алгоритмами эго, будучи _врагами своему счастью_. Если бы даже кого-либо в силу тех или иных причин не устраивал бы наш «Paradise», – никто бы в нём никого насильно не удерживал – и каждый был бы волен сам искать иль сотворить (коль сумеете) _свой_ Эдемский сад, _свой_ Рай небесный... 
Иными словами, аз открыто выступаю за _тоталитарный принцип_ формирования «Рая»: изначально, – _все приглашены_ – коль же что-либо не по душе, – что ж – мир обширен, – возможно, где-то в ином месте Вам посчастливиться больше? Наш «Парадиз» не был бы _универсальным_, – но напротив – это было бы крайне «персонализированное» место, – идеальная зона для существ со схожими представлениями о возвышенном, идеальном, «максимально-совершенном на данный момент». 
Кто не выносит зной, – ищите тени – _в ином месте_, – ибо нам, к сожалению, _не по пути_ – в «Раю» _должно быть_ тепло в нашем представлении, – причём _даром_ – без каких-либо расходов на создание/поддержание поддерживающей комфорт инфраструктуры. Если под «семейными ценностями» усматривать мерзостный, чудовищный _патриархат_ пошиба раннего Средневековья (в коем жена, – всего лишь _собственность_ садиста, деспота, тирана, идиота-самодура мужа – равно как и дети, новое, подрастающее поколение, зачастую, к сожалению, _бессознательно_ перенимающее деструктивные и иррациональные модели поведения у своих родителей), – то нам глубоко чужды такие «ценности» – если угодно, _практикуйте их вдали от нас_, – а ещё лучше – _втайне_, – ибо даже _знать_ о существовании подобных «укладов общества» – мерзко для некоторых из нас!.. Мы убеждены: лишь только посредством достижения _консенсуса_ может _управляться социум_ – будь в нём 5-10 человек, будь в его рядах сотни тысяч! Общий выбор, – и если _хоть единый_ участник «Contra», «Против» – никакое решение не может быть принято окончательно, – необходимы дальнейшие исследования, поиск компромиссных путей разрешения возникающих сложностей, принципиальных моментов, поиск «золотой середины» в конфликте интересов, активная пропагандистская и разъяснительная работа, – бережное «промывание мозгов», коль угодно – мягкое, незаметное, _ненасильственное_, – ведь _порой_ таки действительно _право_ большинство – и несогласных, инакомыслящих, анархистов-одиночек, солипсистов, нигилистов и иже с ними, всех прочих «неистовствующих еретиков» вполне мирно _можно_ урезонить, используя софистику, риторику, демагогию, в конце концов; убеждение, «контроль сознания», _играя словами_, подменяя факты, выставляя удобные в нужном свете... 
Тысяча морских чертей, якорь мне в душу!.. Ну _кого_ аз «просвещаю» – Вы ведь и так старше и мудрей скромной Вашей знакомки, – неужели кому-либо стоит объяснять, как устроены азы политики, без которой также, стоит полагать, невозможно воздвигнуть «Практопию» (без пяти минут совершенное общество, что успешно справилось с социальными недугами былых времён)?.. Не насильничать, – но убеждать. Не настаивать, – ибо хрусталь души _может_ и не выдержать _грубого_ с собой обращения. Увещевать на практике, не витая в метафизических облаках, – наглядно демонстрируя преимущества избранной нами модели построения «Рая», параллельно «пугая» вольномыслящих картинками из ужасной жизни всех тех, что _не разделяют_ нашу _тактику_ достижения всеобщей гармонии...

----------


## Unity

Как уже не раз упоминалось ранее, – в нашем бы «Раю» были бы созданы все условия для того, дабы никому не стоило бояться, лгать, опасаясь за свой статус, безопасность, психологический комфорт – иль кои-то прочие _переменные параметры_, кои столь успешно, – вот уже который век – используются для контроля личности в т.н. «демократическом, прогрессивном обществе». Ни у кого бы _не возникало необходимости_ подавлять в себе... концентрировать агрессию, достигая в этом таких перегрузок и пределов, дабы возникало, зарождалось желание физически поквитаться с несчастной «Учредительницей» Проекта сотворенья «Рая». Если бы только что-либо «В проекте» шло _не так_, – с субъективной точки зрения той или иной участницы иль участника – мы бы никого не удерживали силой, – фактически, мы бы даже снабдили недовольных _билетом домой_ – мол, де погостили, набрались опыта, _учли наши ошибки_, их всячески гиперболизировали, утрировали, преувеличили, неся «славу» о них в свет – теперь Ваш путь лежит «на все четыре стороны»!.. Приносим искренние извинения за причинённый эмоциональный дискомфорт! Вы _свободны_. Идите. _Постройте лучший социум_, если сможете, – мы только будем искренне рады за Вас – и даже затем пришлём «промышленных шпионов» для постиженья Вашего опыта, для «нелегального» заимствования Ваших светлых, безусловно, положительных новаций, к коим мы сами _не додумались_ в силу убогости ума и куцости, ущербности нашей фантазии. ^_^ 
Мне не чуждо стремление _манипулировать_, не скрою, – однако _всегда обманывают тех, что и так обманываться рады_. Покамест всё протекает по обоюдно-общему согласию, – всё хорошо – но никакого насилия, – ведь игра хороша лишь _до тех пор_, пока в ней _комфортно_ – ибо сущность самой идеи «Рая», – это создание идеалистической, _всегда стабильно-благоприятной_, дружественной окружающей среды.  

Поскольку каждая сущая душа действительно сама творит _свой_ идеальный образ безупречного мира, – _желая_ – активируя сию _творческую программу_ в операционной системе разума, – убеждена: всё задуманное может быть со временем воплощено; так ли, иначе. Да, безусловно, сложность в том, что все мы _по-разному_ воспринимаем _нормы_ «правильного» & «неправильного», сущность, смысл «добра» & «зла» – иными словами, в каждом из нас хранится своего рода бесподобная «книга интерпретаций», «таблица символов» – _что именно_ нам почитать _чем_. Между тем, имхо, – проблема _не_ в этом – в том, что мы, метафорически, заполняем эту «анкету» по-разному, пребывая в полнейшей уверенности при этом, что _мы правы_, с огромным трудом допуская мысль, что мы _можем ошибаться_, что иные люди _могут_ видеть, ощущать, воспринимать мир _иначе_ – но, скорее, в том, что мы так и не сумели осознать: каждому своё, – и антагонистически-настроенным созданиям лучше попросту _не пересекаться меж собой_, никак не контактируя, не вступая в бессмысленные конфронтации, не растрачивая в них попусту свою энергию, не затрачивая время _на идеологическую_ (правильнее сказать: эгоцентрическую) _войну_. Оконачательным решением данного вопроса видится мне избирательная _сепарация_ людей. Создания, видящие мир в схожем свете и ключе, – «…Да возлюбите друг друга» и будьте рядом – и «…Отшатнитесь от врага» в обличье тех, что воспринимают мир _иначе_. Именно это и есть «Рай», имхо, – удалённость от конфликта, страха, боли, исполнения алгоритма ненависти, активизирующего каждый раз когда, _как нам кажется_, наши визави «сильно заблуждаются» и не внимают нашей «мудрой» речи... ^_^   

Почему человеку _и лишь ему одному_ должно быть хорошо в «Эдеме»? Стоит полагать, потому, что «h. sapiens», – самозваный «Царь Природы» – и «…_Всё могут_ короли»!.. Всего лишь «по праву рождения», в силу наличия в своих жилах «голубой» _человечьей_ крови. Иные же создания, низшие машины, вынуждены подчиниться, – и _мы_ будем милостивыми правителями – самой сложной системой, структурой в механистическом царстве машин, беспрестанно преобразующих, обрабатывающих, порождающих информацию. 

Кому не пришелся бы по душе таков расклад, – полагаю, им стоило бы _уйти_, обосновав свой «Рай», сущий по своим правилам и законам – _вдали_ от тех, что полагают Человека _кульминацией, венцом, апогеем_ Жизни на Земле. 

Напротив, мистер *Nord*, Ваши высказывания, – занятны! Стоит полагать, Вы обладаете _редким даром видеть альтернативы, рассматривать ситуацию с многих возможных точек зрения_, не ограничиваясь, _не стесняя себя_ кой-то одной, почитаемой «абсолютно истинной». Кой-кого подобная «способность» вначале (в раннем детстве) обратила в бесполое, андрогинное создание, мягко говоря, шокирующее своих родных и одноклассников, – а ныне – вообще чёрт весть в что... И всё, – лишь потому, что кой-кому _превыше всего на свете_ хотелось «…Увидеть мир иными глазами» – _став_ Тем, что прежде всего лишь было _предметом исследования_ издалека.

----------


## Unity

Вы прекрасны, мистер *Nord*, – и логика Ваша (почему-то [?] до боли знакомая) совершенна (нечто отдалённо схожее на герметизм, буддизм, индуизм, дзэн, Дао [?]) – однако... Если существо не в силах воплотить свои мечты в реальность, – имеет ли смысл ей и впредь продолжать свою жизнь?? Например... кой-то желала бы _жить среди_ иных людей, облачаясь в чёрную кожу, латекс, сталь, используя лишь исключительно ярчайший макияж, – будучи странным, бесшабашным, предельно невменяемым созданием, _напоминающим окружающим, что жизнь – это не только серые будни, – но уникальнейшая творческая основа, если угодно, «инструмент», орудуя коим, мы можем создать что угодно_  – и не только эксцентричный, радужный «косплейный» персонаж, – но _что угодно_!.. 
Но увы!.. Аз лишь та, чем я есть, – а именно – чудовище... Вот почему все краски жизни давным-давно для меня померкли, – и кой-кто осталась в мире своих грёз, наедине со своими мечтами, фантазиями – кои, увы, не воплотить, не осуществить, не реализовать... _Что_ мне теперь всевозможные философии, силящиеся объяснить, – _почему именно_ «стоит существовать» тем, чья «жизнь» объективно не имеет никакого смысла?.. 
Да не стоит! Таков мой ответ... _Если_ ты уродина... «…Game over», одним словом, – по меньшей мере, наивным было бы считать иначе. Самое время задуматься о том, как разрушить себя, – не только лишь «плоть», но и _всенепременно_ душу – ибо зачем мне она, – если ты чудовище?.. 
Существо без внешности, – словно самолёт, чьи крылья срезаны пушечной очередью врага – словно бы машина, раллийный внедорожник без двигателя, – словно бы чайный клипер, лишенный парусов в лютую бурю... нечто _неполноценное_, создание с давным-давно «погасшим» взором, одним словом – и разного рода «гуманистический» подход к проблеме, – мол, «уродцы – те же люди, коим немножечко не повезло» – видятся мне, мягко говоря, странными... Имхо, мы, безликие, не просто иной «тип» человеческих существ, – мы словно бы _иной вид_, подвид «h. sapiens»... И между нами и Прекрасными Людьми, – пропасть – словно бы между неандертальцами и кроманьонцами... Естественно, имхо, «в светлом будущем» люди осознают, наконец, важность красоты, неизбежного, неотъемлемого фактора в комплексе _человеческого достоинства_, – и «нежелательные», неблагоприятные генетические линии, скорее всего, будут постепенно пресечены усилиями сознательных врачей-генетиков, – ну а пока... Лишь только СУ видится единственным способом _избавить общество_ от дефективной, бракованной единицы, излишней, ненужной особи. Мне известно, – _как именно человеческие существа реагируют на неприглядное_ – поэтому не вправе их _собой_ смущать, попросту попадая в их поле зрения. 

Да-а-а, мистер *Nord*, – Всё Едино – действительно, – _знаю_ – ну и что с того?? Полагаете, Unity становится легче от понимания всего этого?? Мой (а не чей-то там), иносказательно, файл, – _неудачен_, его, метафорически, метаданные – чудовищны. Аз как «информационная модель», – словно бы плохая заставка на рабочем столе чьего-то РС – а это, естественно, _недопустимо_... Чем быть чудовищем, – уж лучше _не быть вообще_, не _оскверняя собой_ общество...  

Имхо, именно же _в движении_, беспрестанном странствии _пространством вероятностей_, являющим собой нашу реальность, нашу явь, и заключён тот _единственный_ смысл человечьей жизни, – бесконечные исследования нас окружающих пространств... Пребывать _подолгу_ на одном месте смысла нет – и если такое происходит, случается, – следственно, мы имеем дело с патологией, заболеванием, сбоем в работе программ – что, бесспорно, тотчас же порождает страдание, – невозможность реализовать базовые свои потребности, свои _желания_ (являющиеся по сути своей всего лишь _творческими программами_, понуждающими машину преобразовывать состояние Системы мира неким энным ей субъективно любопытным образом, _любуясь результатами_ своей деятельности, испытывая от всего этого неимоверный, воистину безграничный _кайф_) ведёт индивида к гибели...

Понимаете, в чём _суть_?.. Аз, Unity, _не в силах допустить_, дабы иные люди испытывали негативные эмоции, попросту реагируя _на меня_, хихикая вслед, окрикивая, испуская ругательства... 
В своём существовании мы, машины, руководствуемся непреложным принципом обратной связи, – и если мне _известно_, что иные персоны _наверняка_ станут воспринимать меня отрицательно – моё естество «блокируется», на экране сознания загорается «окно» с сообщением: «Критическая Ошибка. Отказ функционирования Всей Системы. Причина: _любые_ наши действия в попытках взаимодействия с иными людьми _не принесут_ желанного результата, – а именно – положительной реакции. Следственно, _какие угодно_ действия бессмысленны. Дальнейшее наше существование напрасно, нецелесообразно. Рекомендуется тотчас же покончить с собой во избежание дальнейших бессмысленных мучений».

----------


## Unity

*тихонько усмехаясь*
Пытаетесь «опорочить» _Идеалы_ Unity?.. Любовь, услаждающее двоих взаимодействие систем, исполняющих _Наивысшую_ программу, когда прежде раздельное вновь становится Одним... 
Напрасно! Всё равно аз _не поверю_ Вам, – пускай и несказанно _опытному_!!
Вы пришли к некому энному выводу, основываясь на результатах собственных Своих переживаний, ощущений, мыслей, наблюдений, чувств, – однако убеждена: вывод о «тщетности» Любви – это не «истина», – но всего лишь _то, что Вам хочется видеть, почитая данный вывод «правдой»_!.. 
Это нонсенс, как по мне!.. ^_^ Нет и не может быть ничего, что было бы «выше» и «важней» Любви, отношений, – ни карьера, ни социальный статус, ни блага – ничто на свете! Ибо _всё_ относительно, – и лишь _Это Чувство_ Абсолютно, Всепоглощающе, Бесконечно, Безбрежно словно бы ночные небеса, в кои можно «падать» вечно, так никогда и не достигнув края!.. 
Любовь, – это Наивысший системный приоритет, программа даже не №1, но _Программа с Нулевым, Изначальным Статусом_!..
Да, наверное, Вы правы, – _всё таково_, коим _мы его делаем_, присваивая описания. Вы решили, что Любовь, – не самое главное в жизни... Очень странно... Но зачем тогда жизнь, – если Love – не Суть?.. Что ж, – повторюсь – ИЩУ КОМПАНЬОНОВ ДЛЯ СУ, – ибо мир, в коем даже столь... «просвещённые» персоны, как мистер *Nord*, не ставят во главу угла отношения – уже наполовину обречён, как кажется... 
Однако во всём нашем _переменном_, изменчивом мире существуют всё же и _константы_! Например, _красота_, – она _священна_ во все сущие времена – равно как и верность, мужество, честь etc. Невозможно это отрицать, – это, если угодно, _первоосновы_ программного движка, на коем создан, _написан_ известный нам мир – колоссальная «информационная модель». Это словно бы 2х2=4, – и _не м.б. иначе_!.. 
Между тем, похоже, здесь мы определённо путаем причины и следствия, – биохимия вторична – той или иной последовательностью течения химических реакций в нашем организме, теле, маленькой «информационной модели», подобии грандиозной модели «мира» управляет _наша воля_, – а не наоборот! Это та же Обратная Связь, – не мечтай душа – не вскипала бы кровь, – ведь это так просто в нашем безмерно сложном мире!.. _Информация_ в основе и ключе, в фундаменте и первопричине _всего_! Есть желание, – творческая программа типа «…Разыскать Ту или Того, кого бы мы могли назвать "Своим Богом" иль "Богиней" – и, основываясь на чётком и внимательном сознании, попытаться "Сделать её/его счастливыми", – делая для этого всё возможное и немыслимое, предугадывая и предвосхищая все их потребности и пожелания, заботясь о комфорте, безопасности etc». Этой программой мы, коль угодно, _связываем себя_, – нам будет «хорошо» лишь Тогда и Только Тогда, когда прекрасно будет нашим партнёрам, Не Иначе. Иносказательно, сущность Любви, _имхо_, – попытаться стать _идеальной парой_ для кого-то, совершенно безупречной, «научно-фантастической», невероятной, физически неспособной «ссориться», «быть не в настроении» и т.п.!.. Это и есть _смысл жизни_, как по мне, – _стать украшением жизни кого-то_... Своей Пары, своей Души, своего маленького «Центра Вселенной», – и остальное – неважно, второстепенно...

Имхо же, напротив, – притягательность, обаяние и красота – это Первоосновы _любой_ Влюблённости, – и, впоследствии, Любви.   
У уродливых созданий изначально _нет никоих шансов_, – ибо они – _брак_, ошибки Природы, _неудачные рекомбинации информации_ в процессе соития своих родителей...
Вам известно, мистер *Nord*, – _как именно_ происходит формирование облика каждого из нас? По мнению ряда генетиков, – программа формирования внешности устроена крайне занятно: весь наш облик (возможно, во имя экономии места на «жестком диске», молекуле ДНК, выступающей _носителем информации_ в нас иль, м.б., ради «придания коду изящности» [?]) «просчитывается» Природой в виде... да, это невероятно: _половинки тела_ – а далее в конце «строки» генетической последовательности, отвечающей за постройку внешности нового человеческого существа содержится своего рода «знак», – «…Отразить зеркально, достигнув _симметрии_ тела», цельного проекта. Утрированно, конечно, – ведь это лишь общие черты и наши тела не идеально симметричны, не говоря уж о расположении сердца, структуре мозга etc. Но! «Среднее арифметическое» от «гистограмм» данных, отвечающих за _половинку_ облика каждого из наших родителей «суммируются» и усреднённые параметры «сохраняются», воплощаясь в новом существе. Понимаете, мистер *Nord*, – всё логично – никакой «магии» и никакого «волшебства»! Механистический процесс, _исполнение программы_, – всё точно и «по полочкам» – машина устроена и действует безупречно, порождая новые свои подобия, аналогии. Мы понимаем, – «как» протекает сей процесс – нам также известно, что внешность, к сожалению, далеко не всех людей «вписывается» в каноны _прекрасного_ (коль угодно, относительные, предвзятые и всецело субъективные), сформированные большинством из нас. И это _трагедия_, как мне кажется, – мы _позволяем_ размножаться _нецелесообразной_, несовершенной информации!.. Это _огромная ошибка_, как по мне, – аз понимаю _это_ – ибо сама я, – чудовище – за моей спиной, – весь мой проклятый _жизненный путь_!!

----------


## Unity

N.B. Please, прошу Вас, – _не издевайтесь_ надо мной более так – сообщая, _якобы_ у U. есть кои-то «достоинства»... Нет, это не так, – у U. их _нет_ – ни единого, – заявляю это Вам со всей ответственностью – мне, _изнутри_, виднее.  

Раскрою страшную «тайну», – мне вот, например, изначально _не нравилась_ одна небезызвестная персона на нашем форуме. Но теперь, некоторое время спустя, аз поражаюсь и не узнаю эту особу: – Кто Эта Душа, – там, «на том конце провода» – и что она сделала с реальным ***********?? Всё изменилось, – причём совершенно невообразимым прежде образом – самой не верится своим глазам!.. Был прежде... некто, – ныне – словно Будда!.. ^_^ Да, невероятно, – но факт. Теперь аз уже не уверена на все 100 ни в чём!.. Всё обманчиво, всё полиморфно!.. Нет ничего такого, о чём бы мы, рассматривая, молвили: – Се, суть сия нами _уже до конца_ постижена!.. Как там, в Дао-дэ-Цзин, – «…Понимая, – знай, что заблуждаешься; ошибаясь, знай, что близок к истине»...   

Наверное, в этом и заключается основное отличие между нами, – Вам комфортно в Вашем теле, поле, _роли_... Вы уверены в себе, – на все 1000,00%... 

Имхо, быть леди, – это нечто _гораздо большее_, нежели родиться счастливой обладательницей ХХ-хромосомы... Нет... Это... если угодно, Искусство, – и оно _не передаётся_ посредством генетической памяти!.. И лицо, – таки важнейшая деталь – экран нашей души... средство выражения всех наших эмоций, переживаний, чувств... Если милого личика, – мордочки идеальной, совершенной, «манекенной» красоты нет – кто ты _после этого_?? Будь ты хоть триста раз... кхм-кхм... «эрудированной, начитанной, самобытной, следующей своими путями, видящей всё по-своему», – _грош тебе цена_!..

И вновь Вы правы: прелестность, – очень сложный, комплексный феномен, включающий в себя и разум, и манеру говорить, словно бы телеведущая, играя интонациями; двигаться словно кошка – да и в уединении, в тени, суметь «вознести на небеса» свою Пару, доставив ей/ему воистину неземное наслаждение, блаженство, эйфорию без начала и конца... Всё важно, – _всё и вмести_ – при наличии коих-то одних параметров при отсутствии иных, – говорить о «совершенстве» «проекта» – невозможно, – а что таково, имхо – не имеет права на существование...
Полагаете, важно _кого именно_ привлекать? Но ведь Всё Едино, – стоит полагать, _любой_, кто бы «прельстился на мой свет» – был бы моей «целью», – ведь необязательно же сразу отправляться в кой-то будуар – ведь у каждого можно чему-то научиться... 
Всё это очень сложно _объяснить_...
_Нужных_ людей мы попросту _сразу видим_, – узнаём буквально с первого взгляда – с иными же можно попросту дружить, – что злого в «обширной социальной сети» реальных знакомых? Это такой колоссальный Опыт... 

*Да, действительно, – ошибки природы никому не интересны, не нужны. Всё правильно. Поэтому, полагаю, было бы лучше, если бы общество вообще исповедовало бы принципы евгеники в принципе не допускало появления особей, что в силу своего врождённого уродства вынуждены становиться интровертами, психопатами, «завсегдатаями пси-клиник» (у самой «стаж» 9 лет психотерапии, попытка, социальная стигма-ярлык «чудовища» [как метко подметил мой врач: – «…Даже не "бисексуалка", но ещё хуже! И если даже о первом не принято говорить в приличном обществе, – то об этой – вообще...»])... Причина & Следствие, мистер Nord, – никто не становится нелюдью беспричинно...*

P.S. Информация, сведенья, данные, заключённые в спирали нашей ДНК, – словно бы HTML-язык создания web-страниц (иль какой угодно иной, более сложный _язык программирования_) – вот только в качестве браузера, «проявляющего» нас, преобразующего _исходный код_ «страницы» в машину, робота, функционирующее человеческое существо, – выступает нам известный мир, материальная реальность... Мир устроен очень мудро, стильно, красиво и _логично_, – даже мне, прожженной сатанистке, Вечной & Непримиримой Противнице собственных своих _Творцов_, _Авторов моего «сценария»_ (правильнее сказать: файла, сценария, _являющегося мной_) невозможно это не признать. Подобно тому, как web-страницы, сайты, могут быть прекрасными и уродливыми, – в зависимости от уровня мастерства написавших их программеров – так и сами мы, люди, – можем быть величественными; можем быть чудовищными – всё зависит всего лишь от _информации, являющейся нами_, – правильнее сказать: от её _значений_, характера восприятия оной иными машинами, _иными информационными формациями, способной «считывать» наши данные_, её интерпретации, распознавания, осуществляемого нашим программным обеспечением, обладающим некими энными «настройками», созданных на основе принципа причинности... Здесь мы сталкиваемся с фундаментальной «философской проблемой» Эстетики, – иль, лучше сказать, _несоответствия её канонам_ некоторых из нас, _информационных агентов, машин, программ_, способных осознавать собственное своё существование и соотносить себя с иными «фрагментами» реальности... 
Почему мы позволяем существовать несовершенным «информационным моделям», «файлам», существам? Почему мы _допускаем_ беспрестанное само-воспроизводство _несовершенной_ информации с заведомо неприглядным, отвратительным _значением_?..

Касательно более поздних постов: аз _верю_ в семью, – пускай даже _одну из сотни_!.. ^_^

----------


## Nord

Каждый получает именно то, о чем мечтает. Ваш Рай, Unity - это не более справедливое или терпимое место, нет. Это место, где *ВЫ* определяете кому страдать, а кому блаженствовать. И потому Вы испытываете жгучую ненависть к плоду Вашей же фантазии - Конструкторам - которые выполняют ту роль, что Вы отводите себе.

Вы хотели бы дистанцироваться от них - мол, я не такая, "в моем бы Раю кто не с нами - тот пусть катится на все четыре стороны свой рай строить, а мы - единомышленники - будем жить поживать да добра наживать". Однако любое бытие есть динамика, и в Вашем Раю неизбежно начнется процесс сепарирования, который логически сходится к одному - к одиночеству - как к крайней форме единомыслия.

По сути, Вы уже в своем Раю. Вы одиноки - но почему-то всё еще не счастливы. Потому что Вы не можете ужиться с самой собой, потому что богу нужны его творения в которых он сможет быть, проявится - и Вы проявляетесь и сравниваете себя и находите себя недостаточно Богом и вновь проходите круг: сначала выборки условий и создания Рая единомышленников, потом сепарирования, потом одиночества, затем нового творения, сравнений и опять выборки.

Это не хорошо и не плохо - просто таков процесс. Вы задаете его сами и сами в нем участвуете. Вот Вы постоянно говорите: программы управляют человеком. Можно согласиться и на такую формулировку, однако Вы не учитываете одну важную вещь - человек является сюда с очень небольшим набором программ - всё остальное формируется *динамически*. Младенец никакими высокоуровневыми программами не обеспечен - любовь, дружба, достоинство, честь и т.д. - это все динамически надстраивается, зависит от внешних данных из окружения. Человек - это не статическая система с предустановленным пакетом программ, он развивается и сам себя программирует в динамике - поэтому и существует такое огромное количество интерпретаций любви, дружбы, достоинства, чести и т.п. - потому что каждый на своих наблюдениях строит их, поэтому же каждый сам ответсвеннен в конечном счете за свою жизнь. И поэтому ни одна картина мировоззрения не будет истинной. Наиболее уверены в своем мировоззрении как раз люди, которые ничего ни с чем не сравнивали, то есть имели мало данных или же изначально были загнаны в жесткие рамки, из которых они ничего не видят и видеть не хотят.

Как Вы не хотите видеть, что противоречите сами себе, то называя жизнь бессмысленным функционирование, то вдруг назначая программу "Любовь" на роль единственно истинной; то говорите, что против "семейных ценностей", то тут же уверяете, что "верите в семью". Впрочем, это и не удивительно - это и есть Ваше бытие. Цикл за циклом, круг за кругом.

----------


## Unity

Unity возмущена, мистер *Nord*, – ибо и в мыслях моих не было создавать «Рай», где сама бы я лично что-либо _контролировала_ – и, уж тем более, _принимала решение_ о страдании кого-либо!.. Боже упаси!!! Да зачем мне это?! Это безумие, – предумышленно понуждать кого-то Страдать!.. Смысл ведь бытия всех нас, частиц _единой Вселенной_, – это взаимное ублажение друг дружки, имхо – именно дарение блага, чего-то Светлого, – а не чего-то ещё!.. И если как-либо _оптимизировать состояние иного существа ты не в силах_, – лучше уж вообще _от всех сбежать_, удалиться, самоустраниться, дистанцироваться, только бы _не деоптимизировать_ никого своей унылой сущностью и своим присутствием... U. чуждо стремление к _контролю, управлению_, – ибо оно Стесняет нас, лишая нас Свободы, превращая нас в марионетку, куклу, зависимую от _реакции_ своих своевольных «подопечных» – да и сами Вы ведь прекрасно понимаете. Гори оно синим пламенем, – кем-то _пытаться_ управлять – это какая-то безумная идея, достойная детей!.. Все мы _самоуправляемы_, – и если наши цели схожи – это прекрасно, мы можем сотрудничать, содействовать, – коль же нет – лучше попросту разойтись в разные стороны. Вы описали Ад, мистер *Nord*, – а я слишком _стара_, дабы усматривать в власти что-либо интересное. Иные люди, – не игрушки. 

Логично... Двух _одинаковых_ душ не бывает... Следственно, важен консенсус в среде тех, чьи мысли относительно сущности «Рая» схожи. Но ведь существуют и _принципиальные_ моменты, – вроде ненасилия – Здесь кои-либо компромиссы неуместны, – и если кто-то выступает за то, дабы «…Строить мир, в коем _есть_ насилие, преступность, работорговля, педофилия, голод» – то мне не по пути с такими _мечтателями_, – и будь проклят тот день, когда меня _занесло_ на эту Чёрную Планету... 

Да, мистер *Nord*, – совершенно верно: в некоторых из нас нет ничего «божественного» – ни ума, ни идеалистической, манекенной внешности, – ровным счётом _ничего полезного_, достойного жизни... 

Истинно, – мы сами – программисты своего естества, – единственные и ведущие. Сами мы, – геймеры, созидающие своего протагониста, персонажа Здесь, в этой _игре_ – вот только я уж наигралась вволю... сыта по горло, на сотни лет вперёд... 
Ничего хорошего в этой жизни мне создать не случилось, – следственно, даже то, что есть, стоит угробить, погубить. 

Жизнь бессмысленна, если нет Любви. Ценна лишь та семья, где царит гармония... 
Да, цикл за циклом, перепад настроения за перепадом... Устала... Нужен Штиль.

----------


## Nord

> Unity возмущена, мистер *Nord*, – ибо и в мыслях моих не было создавать «Рай», где сама бы я лично что-либо _контролировала_ – и, уж тем более, _принимала решение_ о страдании кого-либо!.. Боже упаси!!! Да зачем мне это?! Это безумие, – предумышленно понуждать кого-то Страдать!.. Смысл ведь бытия всех нас, частиц _единой Вселенной_, – это взаимное ублажение друг дружки, имхо – именно дарение блага, чего-то Светлого, – а не чего-то ещё!.. И если как-либо _оптимизировать состояние иного существа ты не в силах_, – лучше уж вообще _от всех сбежать_, удалиться, самоустраниться, дистанцироваться, только бы _не деоптимизировать_ никого своей унылой сущностью и своим присутствием... U. чуждо стремление к _контролю, управлению_, – ибо оно Стесняет нас, лишая нас Свободы, превращая нас в марионетку, куклу, зависимую от _реакции_ своих своевольных «подопечных» – да и сами Вы ведь прекрасно понимаете. Гори оно синим пламенем, – кем-то _пытаться_ управлять – это какая-то безумная идея, достойная детей!.. Все мы _самоуправляемы_, – и если наши цели схожи – это прекрасно, мы можем сотрудничать, содействовать, – коль же нет – лучше попросту разойтись в разные стороны. Вы описали Ад, мистер *Nord*, – а я слишком _стара_, дабы усматривать в власти что-либо интересное. Иные люди, – не игрушки. 
> 
> Логично... Двух _одинаковых_ душ не бывает... Следственно, важен консенсус в среде тех, чьи мысли относительно сущности «Рая» схожи. Но ведь существуют и _принципиальные_ моменты, – вроде ненасилия – Здесь кои-либо компромиссы неуместны, – и если кто-то выступает за то, дабы «…Строить мир, в коем _есть_ насилие, преступность, работорговля, педофилия, голод» – то мне не по пути с такими _мечтателями_, – и будь проклят тот день, когда меня _занесло_ на эту Чёрную Планету... 
> 
> Да, мистер *Nord*, – совершенно верно: в некоторых из нас нет ничего «божественного» – ни ума, ни идеалистической, манекенной внешности, – ровным счётом _ничего полезного_, достойного жизни... 
> 
> Истинно, – мы сами – программисты своего естества, – единственные и ведущие. Сами мы, – геймеры, созидающие своего протагониста, персонажа Здесь, в этой _игре_ – вот только я уж наигралась вволю... сыта по горло, на сотни лет вперёд... 
> Ничего хорошего в этой жизни мне создать не случилось, – следственно, даже то, что есть, стоит угробить, погубить. 
> 
> ...


 Вы создаете те или иные условия в своем Раю - и это кому-то наслаждение дает, а кому-то страдание. И всегда найдутся и те, и другие для любых условий. 

Вы им экватор и бесплатные бананы - а они Вам своей гипертонией тычут и аллергией на бананы.

Вы их всех одинаковыми делаете, под условия Рая - они голосят, что Вы лишили их свободы выбора.

Вы даете им свободу - они кричат, что Вы над ними издеваетесь, заставляя их что-то выбирать и действовать самостоятельно. И пеняют на других - что они делают неправильный выбор, а должны делать как думает жалующийся.


А еще вот какая забавная штука - даже если Вы окажетесь в *своем* Раю, Unity - что дальше? Ну, родились Вы прекрасной, в латексе ходите, делаете открытия, любите, любимы, успешны, при деньгах - ну а дальше-то что? Вас, как и всякого, влечет то, что пока недоступно. Вы вон восхищались некой *glancy* - у нее всё это есть - и что? Где щастье - я что-то не вижу?

Напрыгаетесь, налюбитесь, наоткрываетесь - а дальше что? Я понимаю, что голодающему бесполезно говорить, что не в еде счастье, но оно ведь так и есть. Голод - это плохо, но еда всего лишь приводит Вас в норму, а счастье действительно не в ней.

----------


## Unity

Вы _не_ человек, мистер *Nord*, признайтесь (ангел, м.б. [?])!.. ^_^ Вы опередили _наше_ время, – и вообще, похоже, откуда-то _с иного места родом_... 

Всё правильно, – у всех свои представления о прекрасном – но ведь Суть в том, дабы Вместе собирались именно Единомышленники, что воспринимают жизнь в схожем ключе, обожая фрукты и любя жару!..

Некоторые _выборы_, кои иные люди почитают «допустимыми» действительно видятся мне варварством, зверством, изуверством... Вандализмом коим... Как, например, можно Торговать Людьми??? Оружием, наркотиками, – медленной отравой???

Что дальше, будь мне самой хорошо? Понимание, что иным Это Необходимо, – и кои-то смутные попытки подарить счастье Иным – ибо мне самой уже будет доподлинно известно, что Жизнь Осмысленна, раз в ней есть красота, наука, Отношения и всё прочее, без чего нам не жить... 

М.б., та Леди, о которой Вы столь нелестно отозвались, мечтает оказаться на мостике межгалактического корабля, отправляющегося колонизировать иную планету земной группы? Как мы можем знать?.. Б.м., Ей действительно уже _скучно на Земле_ и Здесь больше не к чему стремиться?
Все мы _Растём_, мистер *Nord*, – меняются интересы, Цели... Это неизбежно. Порицать детей за то, что они взрослеют, становятся Серьёзными и Задумчивыми, странно, мягко говоря... 

Да, наверное... Счастье не в самой красоте/разумности/влиянии, – всё это – всего лишь Инструменты к тому, дабы дарить свет Иным... ^_^

----------


## Nord

> Вы _не_ человек, мистер *Nord*, признайтесь (ангел, м.б. [?])!.. ^_^ Вы опередили _наше_ время, – и вообще, похоже, откуда-то _с иного места родом_... 
> 
> Всё правильно, – у всех свои представления о прекрасном – но ведь Суть в том, дабы Вместе собирались именно Единомышленники, что воспринимают жизнь в схожем ключе, обожая фрукты и любя жару!..
> 
> Некоторые _выборы_, кои иные люди почитают «допустимыми» действительно видятся мне варварством, зверством, изуверством... Вандализмом коим... Как, например, можно Торговать Людьми??? Оружием, наркотиками, – медленной отравой???
> 
> Что дальше, будь мне самой хорошо? Понимание, что иным Это Необходимо, – и кои-то смутные попытки подарить счастье Иным – ибо мне самой уже будет доподлинно известно, что Жизнь Осмысленна, раз в ней есть красота, наука, Отношения и всё прочее, без чего нам не жить... 
> 
> М.б., та Леди, о которой Вы столь нелестно отозвались, мечтает оказаться на мостике межгалактического корабля, отправляющегося колонизировать иную планету земной группы? Как мы можем знать?.. Б.м., Ей действительно уже _скучно на Земле_ и Здесь больше не к чему стремиться?
> ...


 Конечно - ангел! Я Вам это давно сообщил - я ангел и негодяй в одном лице.

Всё течет и изменяется - Вы же сами говорите, что "Все мы _Растём_, мистер *Nord*, – меняются интересы, Цели... Это неизбежно." Я это Вам и говорю постоянно - посему и единомыслие - это не навсегда. Неизбежно начнутся расхождения - и что делать? Только отлучать отколовшихся еретиков. Чем всё это закончится? - Правильно - Вы останетесь в одиночестве. Я это Вам и писал. В одиночестве, в состоянии Единства - нет никаких критериев и ничего не происходит, посему начинается заново разделение и самоосмысление. Это я тоже Вам писал уже не раз - о связи Единого и Разделенного представлений. А когда нечто представлено как ряд взаимодействующих объектов, логично, что никакого всеобщего счастья не будет. Да и вообще все сущности будут испытывать постоянные колебания.

Рай, постоянное счастье - недостижимы, потому что речь о разделенных сущностях. Я вовсе не нелестно отозвался о *glancy* - я назвал вещи своими именами. Никого другого я здесь никогда не называл глупцом - это потому, что у вас еще не было возможности убедиться, что никакие блага не сделают Вас счастливыми, потому глупо искать всё новых "счастьедарительных" условий. *glancy* глупа, потому что убедилась в этом, но так ничего и не поняла, для нее смерть - это новый фетиш, новое экстремальное удовольствие, а по сути - самоубийство ничуть не отличается от изучения еще одного иностранного языка со скуки. Впрочем, не смотря на то, что она глупа - она не дура. Рано или поздно она поймет то, что я говорил.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Нам и не нужно обмениваться условиями - где Вы, где Я? Кто из нас кто?
> 
> Вопрос сумасшедший, верно? Но давайте не торопиться с выводами...
> 
> Вы есть Вы, пройдя свой путь - верно? Не будь Вашего абсцесса - не было бы и всей этой истории, и Вы были бы совершенно иной. Мой путь обусловил меня, Nord'а. Или вот Каин, которому не нравятся мои мысли - Он ведь тоже Он, потому что его жизненный путь сложился именно таким образом, потому что он столкнулся со своими ситуациями, которые стали Каином.
> 
> Unity, Nord, Каин - это название разных путей, разных вариантов взаимосвязей реальности. Если предположить, что есть некоторое отдельное ядро в сознании человека, которое не зависит от обстоятельств, тогда и Ваша проблема с абсцессом совершенно теряется с горизонта такого сознания - она несущественна! Вообще любые обстоятельства становятся несущественными, потому что есть отдельное ядро, которое не связано с условиями наблюдаемой им реальности, которое и надо бы тогда называть истинным "Я", а эти наслоения психики, обусловленной наблюдаемой реальностью - всего лишь картинка, наблюдаемая истинным "Я". Сидя где-то в кинотеатре Вы можете испытавать бурю эмоций, но Вы понимаете, что это таки кино, отдельная от Вас реальность.
> 
> Проблема такого подхода состоит в том, что истинное "Я" так же требуется определить - что это за "Я"? Очевидно, что у этого "Я" должна быть какая-то своя реальная реальность (в противоположность той, что это "Я" наблюдает как человек), но по сути мы снова приходим к той же модели, в которой есть "Я", зависимое от некоторых условий только уже в другой реальности. Как ни крути, выделив нечто одно приходится описывать и среду - то, что не-это-одно. Таким образом, это не окончательная модель - мы просто уходим от проблемы с зависимостью от человеческой реальности к проблеме зависимости "истиного Я" от "истинного окружения этого Я", которое по каким-то законам таки оказалось в кинотеатре на фильме "Человеческая жизнь". Проблема не решена.
> ...


 "Я"- коробочка с желаниями и инстинктами, "не дифференцированный пузырек, реагирующий на раздражение". Пустое место с минимальным количеством переменных, которые даже числовой ряд не смогут образовать (тот, о котором Вы как-то писали). Смешно- смеешься, страшно- боишься, нагрубили- обижаешься. Если проще- постоянно ешь, постоянно видишь и ничего не делаешь, кроме восприятия реальности, и постоянно ХОЧЕШЬ. А все остальные "условия", пришедшие из мира, которые впоследствии названы "истинным Я"- это набор комплексов, поочередно руководящих работой ассоциаций и поведений. А "Я" так и осталось коробочкой с желаниями. 
Если не против- Я процитирую книгу, где описаны стадии формирования "Я":



> Чувство «Я» также подвержено нарушениям, а границы «Я» неустойчивы.
> Дальнейшие размышления показывают, что чувство «Я» взрослого человека не могло быть таковым с самого начала. Оно должно было пройти долгий путь развития. Понятийно это зачастую недоказуемо, но реконструируется с достаточной степенью вероятности. Младенец еще не отличает своего «Я» от внешнего мира как источника приходящих к нему ощущений. Его постепенно обучают этому различные импульсы. Сильнейшее впечатление должно производить на него то, что одни источники возбуждения все время могут посылать ему ощущения (позже он узнает в них органы собственного тела), тогда как другие источники время от времени ускользают. Самый желанный из них – материнская грудь, призвать которую к себе можно только настойчивым криком. Так «Я» противопоставляется некий «объект», нечто находимое «вовне», появляющееся только в результате особого действия. Дальнейшим побуждением к вычленению «Я» из массы ощущений, а тем самым к признанию внешнего мира, являются частые, многообразные и неустранимые ощущения боли и неудовольствия. К их устранению стремится безраздельно господствующий в психике принцип удовольствия. Так возникает тенденция к отделению «Я» от всего, что может сделаться источником неудовольствия. Все это выносится вовне, а «Я» оказывается инстанцией чистого удовольствия, которому противостоит чуждый и угрожающий ему внешний мир. Границы такого примитивного «Я» – чистого удовольствия – исправляются под давлением опыта. Многое из того, что приносит удовольствие и от чего нельзя отказаться, принадлежит все же не «Я», а «объекту». И наоборот, многие страдания, от которых хотелось бы избавиться, неотделимы от «Я», имеют внутреннее происхождение. Целенаправленная деятельность органов чувств и соответствующих умственных усилий учит человека методам различения внутреннего (принадлежащего «Я») и внешнего, пришедшего из окружающего мира. Тем самым он делает первый шаг к утверждению принципа реальности, который будет управлять дальнейшим его развитием. Такое различение, понятно, служит и практическим целям – защите от угрожающих неприятных ощущений. То обстоятельство, что «Я» способно применять для защиты от внутреннего неудовольствия те же методы, которыми оно пользуется против внешних неприятностей, является исходным пунктом некоторых серьезных психических расстройств.
> Так «Я» отделяется от внешнего мира. Вернее, первоначально «Я» включает в себя все, а затем из него выделяется внешний мир. Наше нынешнее чувство «Я» – лишь съежившийся остаток какого-то широкого, даже всеобъемлющего чувства, которое соответствовало неотделимости «Я» от внешнего мира.

----------


## Unity

В случае возникновения принципиальных разногласий, - вполне можно – наперекор своему эго, понуждающего нас почитать «разумными» & «правыми» _именно себя_, - всецело и полностью – эксперимента ради, - принять позицию своих визави – и посмотреть: что же будет в итоге, в финале, что далее произойдёт... Просто фыркнуть и отвернуться, – мол, Вы такие глупые, меня, «премудрую», не понимаете и не желаете слушать – это так По-детски! Знаю, - ведь и сама _всю жизнь_ себя _вот так_ вела – что и предопределило текущее моё состояние. 
Глупо было бы ссориться с кем-то всего лишь потому, что в нас установлено программное обеспечение, заведомо кишащее багами, - т.е. ведущее к бессмысленным конфликтам, эскалации взаимонепонимания и даже, к сожалению, насилия... Да, несомненно, безусловно, нас создали _чудовища_, создания, запрограммировавшие нас быть... эгоистами. Но это Неправильная, иррациональная, скучная, в конце концов, позиция, - и некоторые из нас сознательно выправляют _эту ошибку_ в операционной системе своего естества. 
Установлено: быть одинокой, - бессмысленно. Причины одиночества: эгоизм. Результат «вычисления» бесхитростен: жаждешь жить среди иных людей, – учись быть политиком (хитрым, наблюдательным зверьком)... ^_^ 
Если _Боги_ жаждали создать нас _одинокими_, – запрограммировав «…Почитать себя “…Едино правыми”» – что ж, мы легко _обнаруживаем эту ошибку_ и сознательно _вносим изменения в свой код_. Прежде аз уже ошибалась, доверяя своему эго, - более этого промаха, надеюсь, уж не повторю. 
Безумные игры разума... Жизнь... Но зачем же в ней _Несчастье_, мистер *Nord*, порождённое бессознательностью и неразумностью составляющих Систему элементов, частичек Целого, позабывших свою подлинную суть? Мир и так несчастен, априори, изначально, «по умолчанию», – так зачем же делать его ещё ненастнее?..

P.S. Просто странно, что Вы, _джентльмен_, _тогда_ столь резко отозвались о _Ней_. Не ожидала... 
Она никого не слушала... Естественно! Ведь это было _предсказуемо_: создание, достигшее в жизни таких высот, _бесспорно_, станет скептически относится к наблюдениям иных людей, – чем более высокого полёта «пташка» – тем лишь мощнее Эго, - а иначе бы - _Она_ бы попросту не достигла всех своих пиков в жизни... ^_^

----------


## Nord

> "Я"- коробочка с желаниями и инстинктами, "не дифференцированный пузырек, реагирующий на раздражение". Пустое место с минимальным количеством переменных, которые даже числовой ряд не смогут образовать (тот, о котором Вы как-то писали). Смешно- смеешься, страшно- боишься, нагрубили- обижаешься. Если проще- постоянно ешь, постоянно видишь и ничего не делаешь, кроме восприятия реальности, и постоянно ХОЧЕШЬ. А все остальные "условия", пришедшие из мира, которые впоследствии названы "истинным Я"- это набор комплексов, поочередно руководящих работой ассоциаций и поведений. А "Я" так и осталось коробочкой с желаниями. 
> Если не против- Я процитирую книгу, где описаны стадии формирования "Я":


 Можно и так сказать. Разве что надо несколько тонких моментов не забывать.

Во-первых, сама коробочка (тело) и желания в ней (первичные инстинкты) - это тоже полностью обусловленные вещи, просто процессы взаимосвязи по своей долготе значительно превосходят отдельную человеческую жизнь, но это всё та же обусловленность. Тело строится по геномному плану, который формировался на протяжении миллионов лет в различных взаимодействиях, инстинкты тоже обусловлены миллионами лет взаимодействий. В итоге человек - да и вообще любой объект - продукт этих взаимосвязей. Это подметил еще Гаутама, говоря о тотальной обусловленности реальности.

Самоубийство - как и любое иное действие - не является каким-то актом сопротивления, а как раз таки логично следует из прошлого. Что же тогда делать?

"Выпрыгнуть" за пределы своего естества человек не может - концепция души, как отдельной от "мирской" жизни сущности ничего не дает, а только переносит место действия из "мирского" в какой-то "небесный" мир - разницы нет большой, кроме антуража: тут мы говорим об обусловленности психики, а там пойдет речь об обусловленности души - всё одно обусловленность имеет место быть. Потому что вообще какая-то связная реальность и существует при наличии связей, обуславливающих эту реальность - не так ли? Буддизм предлагает совершить то же самоубийство, только на ментальном уровне - привести сознание в состояние однородности. Вы "вытряхиваете" из сознания все концепции и собственно перестаете беспокоиться о происходящем. Нечему мыслить и делать оценки - а там будет Ваша "коробочка" жить или не будет, будет она что-то делать или не будет - вообще перестает иметь значение, потому что никак не оценивается. Это кажется безумием, но на самом деле ничуть не безумнее жизни "обычного" человека, проживающего свою жизнь в тревоге, страхе и страстях, а потом таки переживающего распад коробочки и, возможно, новый цикл - новую инкарнацию (насчет реинкарнации я ничего не утверждаю - еще раз повторяю, что я не буддист) - и так неизвестно сколько времени. Даже если реинкарнация, как она преподносится буддизмом, не существует - это тоже ничего не меняет, хотя, геномный принцип переноса информации - чем не подобие?

Однако эти сетования на обусловленность - они тоже являются продуктом обусловленного сознания. Не понятно, чем лучше не-быть от быть? Или наоборот. Кроме того, даже в буддизме есть эта дыра с инициацией процесса - бытия или небытия: если проследить ВСЮ цепочку обусловленности обратно - она-то должна была с чего-то начаться? Почему именно так начаться? И почему вообще начаться? На это я ответа в буддизме не встречал - может, просто, не достаточно хорошо изучал. Эта проблема инициации процесса всегда всплывает - хоть рассматривай колесо сансары, хоть творение мира богом - всегда возникает вопрос: а с чего вдруг оно началось? На бога - на его волю - пенять несерьезно, потому что в любом случае выделение одного события порождает время - а до этого он чем занимался, а что тогда было, до начала бытия, а потом что будет? То же и с сансарой - а где начинается обусловленность?

Так вот, собственно, я говорю о том, что единственный ответ - это Неопределенность. Все происходящее не разворачивается во времени, а существует сразу. Время - это просто особенность восприятия этого всего. Причем то "ВСЁ", что мы наблюдаем как люди - это далеко не "ВСЁ", что вообще Есть. Точнее даже не Есть, а Возможно. Это как смотреть на лист, на котором что-то нарисовано невидимыми и обычными чернилами вместе. Обычным взглядом мы видим одно, а если подсветим ультрафиолетом - увидим еще рисунок. Неопределенность - это что-то вроде такого лист, на котором проявляться может всё что угодно, бесконечное число рисунков - в зависимости от того, как смотреть, только сам наблюдатель - это часть этого метафорического листа, сам есть рисунок на нём.

Самое сложное - это представить рисунок без носителя, не разделять их. Это одно и то же. И, если это Вам удастся, то Вы поймете, что ВСЁ - ВСЁ, что Вы наблюдаете - одновременно и есть, и нет. Неопределенность.

Ну а все эти вопросы - про обусловленности, самоубийства и жизненные цели тут вообще некуда задавать. Они теряют всякий смысл. 

Реальность - есть и нет одновременно.

И это всё, что о ней можно сказать определенного.

----------


## Nord

> Глупо было бы ссориться с кем-то всего лишь потому, что в нас установлено программное обеспечение, заведомо кишащее багами, - т.е. ведущее к бессмысленным конфликтам, эскалации взаимонепонимания и даже, к сожалению, насилия...


 Еще раз повторяю - Вы сами динамически формируете это программное обеспечение.




> Да, несомненно, безусловно, нас создали _чудовища_, создания, запрограммировавшие нас быть... эгоистами.


 "*Несомненно*" - потому что Вы так *считаете*?




> Безумные игры разума... Жизнь... Но зачем же в ней _Несчастье_, мистер *Nord*, порождённое бессознательностью и неразумностью составляющих Систему элементов, частичек Целого, позабывших свою подлинную суть? Мир и так несчастен, априори, изначально, «по умолчанию», – так зачем же делать его ещё ненастнее?..


 Мир оцениваете Вы. Сам по себе он просто - мир. Кому Вы задаете этот вопрос? Себе?




> P.S. Просто странно, что Вы, _джентльмен_, _тогда_ столь резко отозвались о _Ней_. Не ожидала... 
> Она никого не слушала... Естественно! Ведь это было _предсказуемо_: создание, достигшее в жизни таких высот, _бесспорно_, станет скептически относится к наблюдениям иных людей, – чем более высокого полёта «пташка» – тем лишь мощнее Эго, - а иначе бы - _Она_ бы попросту не достигла всех своих пиков в жизни... ^_^


 Я не джентльмен - я ангел и негодяй.

----------


## Игорёк

Что там с нашей знакомкой ? кто-нибудь в курсе ? какая последняя информация ?

----------


## zmejka

Да, я вот тоже думаю об этом...)))

----------


## Unity

Готовлю побег с родного дома... 
Жива пока... зачем-то... 

Если удастся, - сброшу вскоре кое-что – если только мне кое-кто поможет...

----------


## pulsewave

пощу вместо автора

Среди бескрайних малахитовых полей, пред зловещей бездной/пропастью небес, сотканной из сапфира и лазури, затерялась маленькая провинциальная железнодорожная станция, что благодаря царской, дореволюционной архитектуре была схожей на старинный и заброшенный собор, мятежным и лукавым духом некогда лишенный всех своих распятий, - хотя, быть может, впрочем, в действительности так оно когда-то и было. На просторном каменном перроне, высящимся над округой крепостной стеной, поросшем изумрудной, сверкающей алмазной россыпью травой, укрытой инеем, всё ещё зачем-то упрямо сопротивляющейся неизбежной смерти, гибели, кою сулила осень, приютилось двое одиноких странниц, парочка скучающих созданий, дожидающихся поезда, – каждая со своей целью, впрочем.
Девчонка лет тринадцати, с локонами цвета золота, самозабвенно погрузившася в страницы фолианта с заглавием «Избранные труды по квантовой механике», и юная леди, лет, возможно, двадцати, с волосами цвета антарацитовой смолы, отливающей зеленью и синевой словно бы ворона перо, тоскливо поглядывающая на бесконечные мечи-катаны полыхающих в солнечном свете рельс, играющая широкоугольным объективом фотоаппарата, размышляя о том, «…Сколь же всё-таки изумительно, странно, устроены оптические элементы, прозрачные тела, молекулярые формации, преобразующие векторы движения электромагнитной световой волны, использующие эффект преломления света на границе сред и специфическую, уникальную форму линзы, искажающую то, что принято почитать реальностью; демонстрируя нам "волшебство", в основе коего, – эмпирия, наука, знание, а не всего лишь вера в чудо. Люди уж не первый век используют технологию оптики в бесчисленных своих устройствах и машинах, – однако ведь вовсе не мы её создатели, первооткрыватели, изобретатели-творцы - люди всего лишь "подсмотрели" и скопировали то, что прежде существовало в мире миллионы лет; что придумал _кто-то_, а не мы», - и осознанье это поражало девушку, вновь и вновь вынуждая её разум поднимать вопрос: – _Что_ же в действительности является Первоисточником всех сущих в мире знаний, технологий, - и потому _Создателем_ всех тех бесчисленных машин, сотканных из отдельных квантов, атомов, молекулярных формаций; кои используют электромагнетизм в качестве инструмента обратной связи со своей средой; в качестве средства постиженья мира, воспринимаемого ими в виде субъективно «разноцветных» отражений электромагнитных волн от того, что принято считать «материей» - в качестве силы, понуждающей биться их сердца ну и мысль струиться по сети, сотканной из мириад микросхем-нейронов, – по сети, в которой поймана/заключена наша душа?.. _Что_ сотворило среду мира, - и законы, повинуясь коим она функционирует-живёт - и на основе коих может быть осуществлена любая, пусть даже самая заветная и дерзко-смелая мечта, – ибо сущность мира – это «…Поле с бесчисленным количеством степеней свободы», что лишь недавно удалось постичь учёным?..
– Ещё полчаса до поезда, - приветливо молвила школьница, присаживаясь подле юной леди, отрывая её от мрачно-печальных дум о первопричинах мира, сути бытия, смысле Мирозданья и Вселенной в целом, – в частности, нашей Земли; миллиардов душ, мёртвых & живых, прежде сущих, живущих ныне, даже тех, что ещё позже будут, живя в грядущем на Земле. – Может быть, скрасим это время светской беседой, мисс? – молвила она, протягивая своей спутнице где-то коим-то чудом найденный цветок, неизвестное растение, напоминающее астру с лепестками цвета пламени.
– Я не против, – отозвалась леди. – Джейн, - представилась она.
– Эрлайн, – торжественно молвила её попутчица, степенно кивнув, словно бы кадет военного училища, сошедший с картины, повествующей о куртуазном прошлом, - кратко: просто Лана.
– Приятно познакомиться, – молвила Джейн, любуясь цветком, – «…Дитём науки чужестранной, несравненной, вполне возможно, даже Неземной - наивысшей алгеброй, техникой, механикой, нашедшей своё выражение в немыслимо-сложноустроенной структуре из материи, украшенной, подёрнутой серебристой паутинкой инея, алмазной инкрустацией с воды, столь же причудливой, прекрасной, что и каменьев/самоцветов преломлённый свет»; любуясь «…Очередным твореньем гения Природы, воплощённом в структуре воистину фантастического уровня инженерно-конструктивной сложности; воссозданном в машине, в своём функционировании оперирующей материей на уровне квантовой механики, используя предоставляемое миром вещество, черпая энергию, кою дарует Солнце, преобразуя материю в ходе бесчисленных циклов химико-физических реакций, трансмутаций, преобразований и метаморфоз, что являются следствием исполнения воплощённой в Замысле, Идее под названием "растение", Программы, смысл существования коей в системе мира, вероятно, заключён в бездушном, обезличенном, конвейерном создании всё более сложных материальных форм, субстанций, используя менее сложные, примитивные структуры т.н. простых веществ, преобразуя их в тысячекратно более сложные, утончённые, – ибо в растении, цветке, ребёнке Флоры несравненном, воплощён Алгоритм, Программа, кою величают "жизнью"» - так помышляла Джейн, любуясь астрой [?] цвета пламенной охры; тайно, украдкою любуясь и иным «цветком», - своей новой знакомкой, «…Творением Природы наивысшим, несравненным и прекрасным, созданьем благородным и изящным», вдвойне боле драгоценным оттого, что и сама Лана, схоже, не знала подлинной своей цены - ну и того влияния, что оказывала она на иных людей, попросту появляясь рядом, им попадаясь на глаза; задевая струны их души словами; заставляя обернуться, пройдя мимо, затем долго, странно смотря вслед.
– Что вы позабыли здесь, в этом людьми и Богом позабытом месте? – молвила Эрлайн, с любопытством разглядывая Canon EOS 400D, покоящийся на плече своей знакомки. - Также возвращаетесь в Город, к цивилизации, после долгих странствий в поисках вдохновенья к новой жизни, к новым свершениям в дивном таинстве существования, в своём тревожном танце, в странствии стезями бытия, коих нет на никоих картах?
– В общем-то, нет, – Джейн отрицательно качнула головой. – Опасаюсь я всех этих страшных человеческих селений, издавна стараюсь обходить их стороной... Азъ ненавижу Город, Лана, – это жуткое, ужасающее место чрезвычайной, непомерной концентрации людей, в коем сотни тысяч оных, при всём своём столпотворении, одиноки - словно звёзды в своих стылых, мрачных и бездонных небесах... Ненавижу мёртвые просторы Полисов, чуждые всему живому; с реками застывшей лавы, кои асфальтом кличут, – коий ужасным струпом, шрамом, издревле уродует Земли обличье, «защищая» человека от грязи, кою летний дождь с собой приносит, всему сущему даруя жизнь, прохладу, чистоту... Ненавижу монолиты рукотворных скал, в норах коих, в тесных, душных каменных мешках которых прячутся друг от друга люди, - и от неба, Солнца и пространства, кое так пугает их - словно бы «морлоков» Герберта Уэллса, позабывших, - что такое жизнь, под землёй укрывшись; для себя решив, будто темнота важнее света; затхлость, смрад и тишина тоннелей лучше пенья птиц и ветерка, что тебя ласкает, преодолев при этом полземли среди простора и раздолья, Солнца света и небес свободных, не знающих стен, не признающих человеческих границ!.. О, как же ненавижу это место, Лана, вселяющее мысли о ничтожности, несовершенстве человеческого существа пред лицом его измыслившей Природы и Вселенной, столь прекрасной, правильной, рациональной и священной... Ненавижу этоэти кручи рукотворных скал и каньоны улиц, ржавых, пыльных, провонявших гарью всех тех чудовищных машин, что вдыхают воздух, выдыхая копоть, сажу, самой смерти аромат... Это место, навевающее размышленья об абсурдности нашей «великой миссии», продиктованной примитивными животными инстинктами, заключающейся попросту в том, дабы элементарно выжить в этом странном, страшном, диком и иррациональном мире, неприятном взору, чуждом сердцу и душе, не ведая при этом даже: кто ты есть, – иль даже что, возможно? Почему именно ты оказалась здесь, сейчас, сегодня?.. _Что_ создало тебя, бросив во враждебном мире, поставив нас пред необходимостью принимать решения, созидая страницы собственных своих историй, в чём-то схожих в общих-то чертах, бесподобных в мелочах, деталях, мыслях и идеях? _Что_ создало нас, - ну и мир - «арену», «сцену», окружающую нас?..
– Миссии, продиктованной жалким животным инстинктом самосохраненья, – прошептала Лана, - сама попытка выступить супротив воли коего в нашем странном мире почитается «ошибкой» & «грехом», - причём абсурдно, машинально, априори, без приведения коих-то ясных, чётких и толковых доказательств «верности и правоты» абстрактной, произвольной сей позиции; этой теории о том, что суицид – суть нечто злое даже, что вредит и самой узницы персоне, сбежавшей с каторги своей бессрочной, и прочим зэкам-заключённым, что остались в своей жуткой и чудовищной клети, в тюрьме, в своей ужасной, страшной зоне, убоявшись той неведомой свободы, что ожидает душу за стеною плоти грязной, скверной, служащей, увы, отнюдь не «храмом», но темницей гнусной, страшной, мерзкой для души; средой питательной и скверной, на коей бурно, неистово всходят побеги зла, кои словно омела нашу иссушат душу, обратив её в безжизненный скелет, за свою «жизнь» цепляющийся, боясь без неё «утонуть» и сгинуть в пучине/море Вечности времён!..

----------


## pulsewave

Джейн тряхнула головой, смахивая непослушный локон, любуясь глянцем любопытных глаз своей знакомки:
- Нет, Лана, я не возвращаюсь в адский сей концлагерь, это чудовищное гетто из бетона, стали и стекла, поработившее миллионы слабых и наивных душ сомнительным своим удобством и комфортом, за коий им приходится платить, прожигая годы своей жизни в беспрестанном рабстве, несвободе и неволе, что измышлены людьми словно бы в наказание самим себе; что похищают у нас время, кое бы мы могли истратить на Любовь... Учёба, рабство и карьера-хобби, – что угодно – но не тепло, нежность, близость, ласки; не слиянье пары прежде разрознённых половинок сердца, кои «жили» вполсилы прежде друг без друга; кои, по сути, _прежде вовсе не жили_, - таков мир сотворили люди - в коем лишь инстинктивный и животный страх погибели диктует людям свою волю: – «…Жить»!.. Исподволь, неспешно, постепенно, поколенья их создали самый настоящий ад, наивно полагая, якобы все те души, что после них придут, весь этот страшный мир вдруг получив в наследство, будут способны в этом кошмарном мире выжить, вторя измышленным своими предками порядкам, от коих часто хочется попросту залезть в петлю... О, люды!.. Народы, души, одержимые идеей!.. Свой строя парадиз небесный, душой своей витая в облаках, сбежать силясь от стаи волчьей серых будней, вы сотворили пекло, кое уродует людей, кое лишает всех нас крыльев; кое калечит нас, прививая нормы, внушая нам, как стоит жить... Ненавижу их за это, мёртвых и живых, возомнивших, якобы все эти гнусные игрища «в культуру» стоят вечного забвения Любви, Свободы, Жажды Жизни, - того, ради чего и были мы сотворены...
Джейн замолчала, с гневом, пылающим в глазах, взглянув в сторону Города, размытый чей и смутный силуэт зловещим маревом вдали, на горизонте самом, на неба грани и земли пиявкой жуткой, пауком, клещом ужасным жадно/мерзко впился в плоть изумрудную Природы; отравляя Её воздух/душу смертоносным смогом всех своих зловещих башен-труб, отравляя Её воды/кровь своими стоками нечистыми, своей кровью-сутью, - грязью, ядом, сором.
– Нет, Лана, я здесь потому, что жажду повторить исход госпожи Карениной, - и это единственная станция в радиусе полусотни миль – и сегодня редкий день, когда я полностью и окончательно капитулировала пред своей апатией, своей депрессией, отчаяньем, – пред своей чумой, что разъедает мою душу изнутри уж не первый год – так что всё стоит сделать быстро и решительно, покамест настроение на «подвиг» всё ещё со мной...
– Понимаю, – прошептала Лана, - вы, – ещё одно дитя Природы, что изумлено, потрясено и смущено культурой и структурой городских селений, в коих люди не живут, но прозябают, небо коптят, страждут, обрекая самих себя и своих потомков на чудовищный, ужасный, анормальный образ жизни - всего лишь потому, что родились пленниками своих Тюрем-городов; что родились за решеткой, в лабиринте стен, на днище городских колодцев, в интеллектуальной западне, даже не подозревая о том, что бывает воля; другой путь, иной образ жизни, при котором никому не хочется выброситься из окна, шагнуть под машину, наглотаться таблеток, броситься на рельсы метрополитена, вскрыть себе вены или затянуть петлю на шее - и это ещё в лучшем случае, - ведь, к сожалению, патогенная среда людских селений иногда подталкивает нас к агрессии, направленной на иных людей, вынужденных «конкурентов» и «соперников» в грязном деле войн/сражений за жизненное пространство, блага и благополучье, гармонию своего естества... Да, мы, горожане, потребляем блага, производим грязь, отравляя Матушку-природу, – что мы, право, сделать можем, если таков путь избрали те, что жили прежде нас? – Лана усмехнулась мило, изобразив невинность, раскаянья тень: – Мы не решаем, – вершим то, что нам наши предки завещали: всё разрушить, слепо веря в то, что эти действия – «прогресс», «вектор развитья» и «эволюционный путь»... Но, между тем, чей вы желаете повторить исход?.. – переспросила Лана, взглянув своей визави в глаза.
– Одного странного литературного персонажа, Лана, - задумчиво молвила Джейн, - одной молодой, чистой разумом, душой, сударыни, кою звали Анна. Наверное, в школе вы ещё не проходили этого...
– Вроде бы нет, – задумчиво молвила Эрлайн. – Впрочем, очень даже может быть, что мы так и не пройдём, - у нас... несколько особенная школа, где каждый сам решает, что именно ему интересно превыше всего, чему именно стоит уделять максимум времени и, соответственно, усилий.
– Вальдорфская?! – изумилась Джейн, мигом вспомнив старину, воскресив в своей памяти призраки-фантомы прошлого, образы реальности, в коей маленькая девочка, верующая в сказку жизни, всё ещё знала, что есть счастье; вспоминая дни, изобилующие чудесами, преисполненные волшебством таинств мира, кои было так приятно постигать.
Джейн припоминала дни, бывшие прекрасными, счастливыми, – покамест не грянул гром, не произошел развод, крах клана и крушение очередной фамилии, распад древней династии-семьи; покамест не случился мерзкий переезд, – и прежний лицей, в коем так хотелось остаться навечно, не сменился страшным, жутким, тесным миром иной школы - стандартной, классической, разрушающей сознание, подрывающей самооценку, навсегда лишающей чувства собственного достоинства, словно бы после изнасилования; отнимающей какое-либо желание, мотивацию учиться в этой жизни чему-либо вообще, - равно как и вообще в принципе жить среди иных людей впоследствии; в окружении созданий, могущих быть агрессивными и беспочвенно-жестокими, в постоянном страхе - после всего того, что в её стенах довелось увидеть, пережить, - воспоминания о чём всё ещё порой вторгаются в сознание словно бы кошмарный сон, оживший наяву, втройне ужасный оттого, что ты знаешь, понимаешь и осознаёшь, что всё то, что в те дни вершилось, было реальным и происходило наяву.
– Ну, вроде того... – нехотя призналась Лана, словно бы устыдившись этого; понимая, что зачастую люди реагируют на новое, незнакомое, покамест ещё неясное, враждебностью, стальной холода стеной. – А почему та Анна была странной?
– Быть может, потому, что, в отличие от всех тех прочих картонных персонажей до боли схожих, однотипных повестей, блеклых и бесцветных жизненных историй, что воспевают силу духа и способность стойко и упрямо выносить преподносимые судьбой страдания; заканчивающиеся бессменным хэппи-эндом, иррационально-алогичным счастливым концом, от лицемерной фальши, лжи коих уже порой попросту тошнит, мисс Каренина всё же нашла в себе силы _поступить правильно_. – Джейн мечтательно прикрыла глаза, восторженно улыбнувшись. – Её история закончилась так красиво, Лана, - и, главное, правильно – она не пошла на компромисс со своей собственной судьбой, не уверовала ложным чаяньям, надеждам; не вняла всей той страшной лжи, повествующей о ценности жизни _всех_ сущих созданий...
– Повесть, что завершилась нестандартно, но счастливо... – молвила Лана, мысленно упрекая себя за то, что название данного произведения, к сожалению, ей ни о чём не говорит, - и всё то время, кое она прежде уделила своей страсти, кибернетике, физике и химии, вполне можно было бы пустить на ознакомленье с прочими аспектами бескрайней сокровищницы мира, в частности, литературы. – А, собственно, чем?
– Оу, это очень долгая и скучная история, - усмехнулась Джейн. - Поверьте, ничего занятного в ней нет, ведь люди в прошлом читали, – да и писали, если честно, тоже, схожие книги потому, что в далёкие те, мрачные времена свечей/ламп/каминов и эпоху неимоверно долгих зимних вечеров не существовало Internet’а, телевиденья, радиоэфира и всех тех прочих милых прелестей, позволяющих нам ныне с пользой «убить время», позабыв о своих печалях, прогнав прочь тоску; наслаждаясь подлинными произведениями искусства в любом сущем жанре, на любой, даже самый изощрённый вкус; не будучи более ограниченными тематикой наличествующих, господствующим в нашем обществе-среде «актуальных» авторов; изучая то, что любопытно нам, а не всё то, что «полагается» в соответствии с мрачной, неэффективной, распылённой школьной программой, силящейся «охватить всё», впоследствии не охватывающей практически ничего, лишь понапрасну отнимая время у детей, активность коих как-то силятся убить родители, подавив их и сковав их свободу школой, правилами, многовековым укладом жизни общества, тем самым калеча их, взращивая из них, даже того не понимая, птиц, лишенных крыльев, новых зомби, – свою смену – дабы, «боже упаси», не остановилась машина мира, - адский, страшный механизм, веками перемалывающий судьбы людей, производя прах, с коего и строится здание мира, оплот цивилизации и всей земной культуры вообще - новая вавилонская башня зла, многими ошибочно почитаемая «благом»...
– Понятненько, – задумчиво, «отсутствующим» голосом молвила Лана, тихонечко, незаметно пряча свой учебник, решив начать свою игру. – Книги, – это явно не моё; слишком скучно уж «сканировать» все эти унылые «стены текста», если можно попросту включить аудиокнигу в крайнем случае... – Эрлайн вдруг внезапно замолчала, став вдруг словно чужой, серьёзной, очень «взрослой»: – Вы ведь старше меня, Джейн, – могу ли вам задать один вопрос я?
– Относительно домашнего задания? – усмехнулась Джейн. - Ну, изволь, можешь даже целых несколько, – возможно, я даже смогу ответить на некоторые из них. И давай на «ты», ладно?

----------


## pulsewave

– Ok, Джейн, - молвила Лана. – Итак, мне, право, страшно интересно... Почему розы, что сотканы с шелка атомарной ткани, всё же карминны, алы и кровавы, словно бы ангела уста?.. Что придаёт им цвет пурпура-кошенили, что порождает их рубинный пламень, – цвет лепестков тюльпанов, астр, гвоздик, мальв, хризантем, орхидей и многих прочих нам неведомых цветов?.. И отчего багров и рдян, пунцов & пламенен закат, – ну почему пылает Солнце _так_, словно бы не желая умирать, склоняясь к закату; блистая, словно бы клинок искусный из дамасской стали, будто раскалённый меч, сверкающий в сумраке кузниц жарких, душных? И отчего сверкает лучезарным золотом шафран, – мечта художника, поэта, скульптора, воплощённая в нефрите-янтаре, в шартрезе ослепительном огня самой пречистой и священнейшей Природы, в «живой», подвижной ткани атомарной, в механизме клетки странном, с миллионов коих соткана растенья суть; в механизмах атомарных, с тысяч коих здания клеток возведены; в механизмах всех тех неуловимых и мельчайших метасубатомных частиц, с коих и сами атомы сотворены?.. И отчего листва сверкает изумрудной сталью, искристым малахитом-серебром?.. И отчего небеса словно алмаз-сапфир, ультрамарин редчайший, - цвет ипомеи, куба и индиго _что_ подарило им, приподнесло?.. И почему столь красочна сирень, ирис и орхидеи некие, - что дарит им их бесподобный цвет, винтажный, редкостный и столь нечастый, к сожаленью, в нашем мрачном мире?.. И почему существует тьма и серебристо-серых гамма цветовых оттенков? Что есть свет и цвет, моя знакомка, Джейни, – как и почему мы в своей жизни видим их?.. Что определяет матовость или блеск той или иной поверхности?.. Когда нам это некогда преподавали в школе, - я, к сожалению, спала – теперь же, «на старости лет», любуясь миром, разум задал мне вопрос, - и я, закусив уста, не смогла ответить...
– Оу, сколько вопросов сразу, – усмехнулась Джейн, упоительно потягиваясь, сияя просто оттого, что ей, вот так, случайно, удалось встретить ещё одно любопытное созданье; свою, иносказательно, сестрёнку, некогда утраченную, словно бы в чудовищном кино, ныне найденную вопреки всем ненастьям. – Ты, стоит полагать, очень любопытная для своих лет малышка и твоим родителям с тобой никогда не бывает скучно? Как же им всё же повезло с тобой...
– У меня нет родителей... – мрачно молвила Эрлайн, отстраняясь от своей знакомки. – Как таковых, фактически, нет; так, биологические предтечи, доноры наследственности; по сути, чужие люди, коим на меня плевать, что лишь всё ещё зачем-то поддерживают в моём теле жизнь, невесть на что чая абсурдные свои надежды...
Джейн изумлённо взглянула на Лану, та же продолжала тихо:
– Мы с ними, - слишком разные люди – и никаких таких общих «точек пересечения», взаимных интересов, у нас нет, - да и не было никогда, по сути... Мы попросту чужаки, сущие под одной крышей; каждый в своей комнате, в своём «личном склепе»; каждый за своим экраном, - а у меня их даже целых три - и так двадцать четыре часа в сутки, мы даже практически не разговариваем, – и так было всегда, сколько помню я себя!.. – голос Эрлайн дрожал, на глазах предательски сверкали бриллианты-слёзы, вот-вот готовые сорваться вниз. - Им безразличны все мои вопросы и проблемы, весь мой поиск; они словно бы зомби, словно старцы в хосписе, кои упрямо, терпеливо и покорно, смиренно ожидают своей смерти; словно растения, словно бы живые мертвецы, не интересующиеся ничем, кроме ящика да приёма пищи, - вот и вся их «жизнь» - вот почему я всё схожу с ума в своём проклятом доме, ненавидя их, - да и себя _за это_, за то, что наши стези, ужасные пути нашей судьбы сложились так, пересеклись, сплетшись узлом/змей клубком ужасным, отравив жизнь и им, несчастным, ну и, жалкой су**е, мне - и мне некуда сбежать, кроме Того света!.. Я для них, – лишь помеха на экране – и они для меня, - лишь информационный шум... Мы попросту несовместимые создания, коим-то роком оказавшиеся на территории одной тюрьмы... кхм-кхм... пардон, Джейни, дома!.. Вот почему жизнь всегда казалась злом мне, – и сама перспектива жить вот так, дотянув до старости, превратившись в столь же уродливый, бездумный механический скелет, обтянутый дряблой кожей, беспрестанно пялящийся в свой дисплей, в свой заменитель, свой наркотик-суррогат, эрзац/протез реальной жизни – мне не улыбалась никогда... Попросту изучая мир и жизнь на примере своих родных, - мне поскорее хочется погибнуть - дабы не стать такой, коими есть они; дабы не стать ещё одним бездумным трупом, человеком-зомби... Уж лучше смерть, нежели такова судьба, - вот только бежать с Города – некуда... Да, Джейн, – ты была права - с Полиса не сбежать, не скрыться – ведь более тебя нигде не ждут; никто не жаждет незнакомцев, - и человек – пленник края, в коем ему довелось родиться, - и выход лишь один я вижу – хотя и не знаю, куда он меня приведёт...
Джейн осознала, поняла, что довелось столкнуться с чем-то неприятным и ужасным, но всё же, увы, не стала ни о чём расспрашивать, наивно, тщетно полагая, якобы у сложных проблем бывают лёгкие решенья и посему достаточно всего лишь бегло оценить вопрос, дабы тотчас же разыскать решенье, выход искомый с лабиринта/тупика; понимая, что эта тема, - для Ланы больна - ведь и сама всю свою жизнь обитала в схожей иррациональной атмосфере, сводящей с ума, как ничто иное; с детства прививающей ненависть к жизни, впредь лишающей какой-либо мотивации существовать, будучи вечной свидетельницей всего этого кошмара, всей этой мерзкой драмы, фарса в миллионах актов.
– К сожалению, подобное часто имеет место быть в нашей странной жизни, – мрачно выдохнула Джейн. – Позже ты ещё не раз столкнёшься с... прочими проявлениями алогичного, иррационального, неправильного, столь кричаще несовершенного в нашем адском мире, в своей чудовищной судьбе. Наверное, к этому стоит как-то привыкать и ничему уже в нашей бездне, преисподней, не дивиться, - иначе этот шок тебя...
– ...Душой погубит, искалечит и убъёт? – догадалась Лана, страдальчески растянув губы в вымученной усмешке вампира, встречающего рассвет в первый и последний раз.
– Наверное, не стоит думать о печальном в твоём хрупком, юном, беззащитном возрасте, - прошептала Джейн, порицая себя за бестактность и неосторожность. – Иначе, это может очень плохо кончиться. Проверено, знаю по себе...
Эрлайн задумчиво, недетским взором, взглянула своей визави в глаза:
– Тоже знакомо?..
– К сожалению, – кивнула Джейн, лихорадочно соображая, как же поведать юной своей визави, что ужасное начало жизни вовсе ведь не означает, что и все последующие годы-дни также будут столь же мрачными и безнадёжными. – Не все из нас, взрослых, зомби, – ведь это – всего лишь путь иных людей, их суверенный выбор своей стези в жизни, – всё может быть иначе, по-другому - если ты захочешь, если ты сумеешь жить по-своему.
– Ну-ну... – скептически хмыкнула Лана. – Но я не хочу жить _здесь_, в этом мире вообще!.. Жизнь, в коей наличествует старость, бедность, голод, бессознательность, войны и преступность, современная работорговля, домашнее насилие, педофилия... Нет, Джейн, - эта жизнь подавно утратила какую-либо ценность для меня. Жить, попросту зная, что вокруг беспрестанно происходит это зло, - нет, это превыше моих сил... Мне не дано стать тем же созданием, полчища коих каждый сущий день собой шлифуют асфальт улиц, площадей, - существом, кое способно принять зло - и в мире нашем нет альтернативы этому, - по крайней мере, мне неизвестно о наличии такой... Нет, мне не верится в саму лишь возможность каких-то здесь иных возможностей. История циклична, Джейни, – круг повторяет круг - наверное, все сущие дети в своё время помышляют как-то «улучшить» этот мир, - но лишь в итоге умирают, превращаясь в мертвецов ещё задолго до того, как перестанут биться их моторы, их сердца, блеск своих глаз теряя, оставляя надежду что-либо в этом адском месте изменить, переиначить; смиряясь молча и покорно с тем, что есть; силясь упрямо выполнить инстинктивную свою программу, просто выжить... - Лана горестно качнула головой: – Лишь только смерть, погибель, Джейни, мне ныне видится единственным исходом и концом; верным способом сбежать и вырваться с этой пучины долгих, бесконечных дней; с мрачной трясины, паутины-топи всего этого кошмара, коий именуют жизнью!.. Нельзя оставаться здравой, живя среди больных, – равно как и невозможно жить недужной среди тех, что в добром здравии... Здесь нет альтернатив, о, незнакомка... Ты прожила дольше меня, – но почему-то этой простой вещи так и не смогла понять, похоже... Сбежать с Города невозможно, - ибо ты - да и все мы, - созданы в качестве Его детали - «клеткой» в теле этой мерзкой опухоли в плоти континентов...
– Ну, погоди, не стоит, пожалуй, торопиться с выводами, - прошептала Джейн, вспоминая себя в столь же юном возрасте; поминая ту же ярость, ту же боль, мизантропию и ненависть к миру и всем тем, что сотворили его тем, таким, коим мы его лицезрим сегодня, испытывая ненависть, отвращение и массу прочих негативных ощущений, чувств, тревог, переживаний и страстей. – Не всё столь мрачно, безысходно в мире, – и даже среди вечных облаков порой случаются просветы... – Джейн осторожно обняла новую свою знакомку, вдохнув аромат её волос, ощутив тепло её прикосновенья, уловив взгляд отчаянный и устрашенный. – Просто остановись, замри, прислушайся; погрузись в медитативный транс, понаблюдай за собственными своими мыслями, стань свидетельницей потока своего сознания, - пойми, осознай причины и следствия, приведшие твою душу к состоянию, в коем смерть стала твоей мечтой...
Лана прикрыла глаза:
– Ненавижу жизнь, ненавижу каждый сущий новый день, тянущийся словно вечность, лишенный смысла, - равно как и лишающий какого-либо желания _Здесь_ его искать и обрести... Ненавижу жизнь... Как процесс, концепцию, феномен, частицами коего довелось нам стать по чьей-то злобной, безумной, маниакальной воле...

----------


## pulsewave

– Очень хорошо, – проворковала Джейн. – Ничего не игнорируй, не подавляй в себе и не таи. Просто наблюдай, обретая понимание, клинком сознания проникая в грязную и гнилую плоть бессознательного, сущего в тебе, отравляющего всё твоё существование от начала дней. Продолжай погружение вглубь себя, смело входя в сумеречные и пустынные склепы/залы собственной своей души, – ибо в них нет никого, кроме тебя. Познай нектарно-сладкий вкус интроспекции, самопознания, впусти свет туда, где прежде обитали тени и царила тьма, вязкая, словно бы трясина и смола... – Джейн усмехнулась тихо, узрев в обличье незнакомки отражение себя, – и своих демонов неведенья, гнева, жажды мести _тому, что сотворило этот мир таким_, коим есть он ныне; ненависти, обращённой на себя, ненависти к себе _за то_, что ты не знаешь - что и зачем творится с тобой на протяжении всех этих сумрачных, безумных и неясных лет. – Почему тебе столь беспрестанно плохо, Лана? Что выводит тебя из себя, - почему – и кто ты есть, Эрлайн, _живущая_, испытывающая сложности с пониманием сути мира?..
– Так я реагирую на мир, которого постичь, понять, увы, таки действительно не в силах, - на всё то его зло, проявляющееся в тысяче поступков и событий, слов иных созданий, сущих в мире; их деяний, задающих «нормы жизни», те злые стези и пути, по коим ты обречена пройти, – всего лишь потому, что _так_ решило большинство созданий, формирующих собой наш иррациональный социум, обрекая несчастных своих потомков пережить ту же боль, что испепелила души их самих в оны дни, превратив их в чудовищ с мёртвым взором, молчаливо и бездумно обслуживающие интересы системы, произведшей их на свет, коих ненавидят, проклинают свои дети, становясь старше; понимая, _в каком мире_ им придётся выживать - покамест ещё они будут свято верить в то, якобы жизнь имеет некий энный смысл и цену...
– Оставь всё это позади, - прошептала Джейн. - Пускай всё раствориться в сумерках твоей души, словно бы рисунок, поглощаемый прибоем, словно бы радуга, пожираемая небесами, словно бы последние искры дня, убиваемые сумерками. Всё это суть неважно, ничто из этого, Эрлайн, не имеет смысла продолжать. Ты слишком сильно окунулась в воды жизни, Лана, тебя увлёк с собой поток её нечистых вод... Самое время вынырнуть за очередным глотком кислорода, покинув стылые его глубины, его непрозрачность, его тьму, проникающую в наши души, отравляя нас. Просто подумай и пойми: _что_ происходит с тобой в этой жизни? Зачем именно?..
– Мы, наше эго и самосознанье, - всего лишь «побочный эффект» существования сложноорганизованной системы квантовых частиц, принадлежащих полю мира... – прошептала Лана. – Волны энергии одухотворяют поле, в движенье приводя частицы, - вот и всё, собою что являет наша жизнь - всего лишь страшный шторм на поверхности океана бытия... Я не могу увидеть в этом смысла.
– Да, поле мира, колоссальный механизм; да, процесс движения триллионов сумрачных его деталей, - и ты, – Его дитя, Его творенье, созданное Им с покамест неизвестной целью!.. – усмехнулась Джейн. – Разве не любопытно тебе продолжать эту игру, это странствие в лабиринте мира?
– Всё не имеет решительно никакого смысла, - парировала Лана. - Я, - лишь машина, сотканная с капли квантов, принадлежащих полю мира иль Природы. Есть я, - или нет – Природа даже не заметит смены состояния группы коих-то своих частиц, прежде сущих вместе, ныне же вновь обратившись в мёртвый хаос вещества, предшествующий порядку жизни, покамест та ещё была жива...
– Да, машина. Между тем, задумайся, осознай, пойми, - как ты устроена, функционируешь? Все твои помыслы изменяют состояние твоей души, - так иль иначе – и творец всех этих мыслей, - ты. Ты созидаешь все метаморфозы своего естества!.. Ты размышляешь, - сеешь ты – ну и жнёшь тотчас же. Причина & следствие. Ты управляешь собой, Лана...
– Да, моё настроенье, – всего лишь, метафорически, приборная панель; мой разум – лишь система управленья, – ибо робот я - равно как и всё иное, сущее в нашем мире... - прошептала Лана. - Я устала себя обманывать, Джейн, усматривая в чём-то ничтожном нечто большее, нежели то, чем оно в действительности есть. Долгие годы «исследований» человеческого естества привели меня к удивительнейшему «открытию»: наша психика, наше сознание, всё наше естество, - это всего лишь, аллегорически, сложнейший физический прибор, измерительное устройство, вполне рациональный и логичный механизм - часть автоматики системы самоуправления удивительнейшей машины, оснащённой «свободой воли», устроенной на базе тех же универсальных и непреложных _научных_ принципов, что и всё сущее в нашей изумительнейшей Вселенной... Вот и всё, чем мы в действительности есть. Машины, приводимые в действие бесхитростной программой, - испытать страданье в бездеятельности; испытать те иль иные чувства, созерцая мир – коий мы _обречены_ исследовать... _То, что сотворило нас_, снабдило/прокляло всех нас, машин, программой, - но каков, право, смысл, нам её, Джейни, выполнять? Зачем всем нам эта ужасная игра, к коей понуждает нас реальность? В общих чертах, Джейн, наша душа, – всего лишь, метафорически, «колебательная система». Потоки входящих данных (независимо от вида, рода, типа сенсорных систем, снабжающих наше естество свежей, новой, оперативно-актуальной информацией), беспрестанно бомбардирующие наше сознание (входя с ним в своего рода «резонанс», оттого не оставаясь незамеченными), дестабилизируют состояние нашей души, принося с собой энергию извне, с внешнего мира, неиссякаемого источника всевозможнейших событий, - и наша душа, естественно, под воздействием ей присущих «упругих сил», стремится тот час же восстановить свой прежде утраченный баланс, наличествовавший в ней до начала цикла под названием «введенье новых данных» - посредством той или иной реакции, изменения состояния самой себя, - так мы, машины, изменяемся, двигаемся и живём - взаимодействуя с нас окружающей средой, - и затем цикл повторяется опять - он мог бы повторяться вновь и вновь, до бесконечности...
- На деле же происходит только до тех пор, покамест наша система не выработает свой ресурс, покамест естественным образом не деградирует и не выйдет из строя оборудование, установленное в нас, _являющееся нами_... - молвила Джейн.
– Похоже, все мы, - всего лишь логические элементы в некой колоссальной микросхеме, производящей кои-то информационные счисления _посредством нас_ - подавая _на нас_ то иль иное «напряжение», сигнал, «испытывая нас», замеряя наш отклик, меру интенсивности всех наших реакций... - мрачно усмехнулась Лана. – Когда-то я этого не понимала, Джейни, - теперь же я это осознала – поэтому нет более никакого смысла в продолжении всего этого мерзостного эксперимента...
– Между тем, это всего лишь часть правды, Лана, - поведала Джейн. – Иная же часть заключается в том, что лишь сами мы вольны решать: как именно нам жить, существовать, - только мы, невзирая на обстоятельства. И если нам, машинам, худо в результате всех наших ментальных исчислений, поступков, размышлений, последовательности нами свершенных выборов, принятых решений на развилках судеб, - кто в этом, Лана, виноват?
– Верно, Джейн... – согласилась Лана. – Сами мы, но... Жизнь, - беспрестанное странствие в фазовом пространстве вероятностей, предвидеть кои, предсказать, мы не в силах. Наше сознание, – механизм обратной связи с миром... Но наш мир болен, – вот почему мне постоянно больно – весь наш мир един, - и с ним не всё в порядке – вот почему страдаю я... Я не могу о нём просто забыть и «отключиться» - я жива!.. Я, – частица этого мира, Джейни - покамест болен он, – мне также не назвать себя «здоровой»... Недуги мира, в коем существуем мы, порождены неведеньем, - и я также инфицирована этой чумой – я также не знаю, Джейни, - слишком многого я не в силах постичь, понять, объяснить... Вот почему мне ненавистна жизнь, - и почему я не понимаю тех, что усматривают в оной некий энный смысл – её не понимая, попросту живя, странствуя вслепую, исполняя свою программу, довольствуясь тем, что есть, даже не желая познать больше, сумев отыскать, наконец, ответ: кто ты есть? Где ты есть? Что и руководствуясь коими именно мотивами прокляло тебя «даром» жизни?..
Джейн прекрасно понимала свою визави, - ведь нельзя на чёрное молвить «белое», невозможно жуткий ад и преисподнюю признать своим «местом жизни», нельзя неведенье назвать своим «стандартным состоянием». В то же время, она отлично понимала, что и жить с такими мыслями нельзя, - осознавая всё то количество страданий, боли, зла, что царствуют в системе мира ныне; что были прежде, есть сейчас и ещё свершатся - не ведая: _Что_ и зачем всё это породило зло?..
Джейн ласково коснулась к волосам Эрлайн, поправив непослушный локон, прядь, коей забавлялся ветер:
– Расслабься, просто тихо наблюдай за тем, что вершит твой разум, - что вытворяешь ты сама посредством этой технологии с собой, играя словами, выстраивая абстрактные, оторванные от жизни символы в той или иной последовательности, почитая их «правдой», реагируя на них так, словно бы они действительны... Это всего лишь игры разума, Лана, жизнь, - это всего лишь сон...
– Кто ты, Джейн?.. – прошептала Лана.
– Правильнее сказать: что? - усмехнулась Джейни. – То же, _что_ и ты, Эрлайн.
– А именно?.. – девчонка раскрыла глаза, пытливо рассматривая свою знакомку.
- Всего лишь сложный робот, Лана, механизм, сотканный из триллионов атомов-машин; вычислительное устройство, обрабатывающее входящие данные, выражающее результат, итог счисления, посредством чреды смены своих состояний, используя в качестве экрана своё естество. Вот и всё, _чем_ создала нас Природа, Лана, - роботом, биологическим компьютером, машиной, вынужденно подключаемой к мировой сети каждое сущее утро, будучи обречённой произвести свою толику счислений, разделив с иными мировую скорбь, ключевую сущность бытия. Всё в порядке, Лана, - все мы жертвы системы мира – все мы таковы...

----------


## pulsewave

– Да, я машина... – прошептала Лана. – Наконец-то я смогла понять, – хотя прежде всю свою жизнь себя я слепо и бездумно почитала «живым созданием», не слишком-то задумываясь о том, _что_ это выраженье означает; что есть «существа» и чем отличны мы от вещества, пыли мёртвой, с коей сотканы наши тела и души...
– К сожалению, – улыбнулась Джейн, - слишком многие из нас привыкли жить бездумно, играя словами сонно, в летаргии, в комме, не задумывая даже, что за ними стоит, _что_ каждый сущий символ означает, на что указывает он - и не является ли он фальшивым, - или невольным заблуждением, страшною ошибкой тех, что жили нас прежде, создав ту иль иную категорию, придав семантику той или иной последовательности звуков, кои попеваем мы, играя собственной своей энергией; удивляясь тому, что причины в виде размышлений, слов, прокручиваемых в своём рассудке, влекут за собой следствия в виде страданий и душевной боли; позабыв, что «мысль материальна», являясь инструментом самоуправления машин, - Джейн вздохнула, положив руку на ладонь растерянной своей знакомки: – Сейчас я тебе кое-что поведаю, всего лишь аккуратно подведу тебя к холму, с вершины коего открывается вид на истину – ну а выводы ты, коль захочешь, сделаешь сама, лично подобрав меткие и точные слова, как лишь тебе самой будет удобней... 
– Что ж, попробуй, - молвила Лана, с трудом веря в реальность с ней происходящего.
– Возможно, наименьшие известные частицы мира, кварки, с коих сотканы атомы, составляющие наше естество, механистически ведут себя, описываясь законами физики, квантовой механики.
Лана просияла, всеми силами стараясь сдерживать улыбку. Природа шести типов кварков, по секрету, была давнишней страстью девушки, – со с тех самых пор, когда она познала/поняла, что всё сущее в нам известном мире – лишь только облака/структуры из субатомных частиц, взаимодействующих меж собой определённым образом, являющихся одинаковым и «чеканными», между тем, порождая столь разнообразный, уникальный в каждой своей сущей точке мир; порождая мир как поле с бесчисленным количеством степеней свободы; аки мир, в котором может быть всё; мир, являющийся одним бесконечным пространством вероятностей, что в своё время несказанно изумило Гейзенберга, душу, коя изучала мир, будучи не в силах удовольствоваться тем, что уже и так известно, желая познать многократно больше, желая познать себя.
– И если мельчайшие основы нас ведут себя механистически, - продолжала Джейн, - не значит ли это, что и сами мы, колоссальные структуры, сотканные из бесчисленного количества машинальных атомов, также являемся машинам, поведением, функционированием коих, также управляют свои законы и свои программы, коим мы не в силах изменить, - даже если очень сильно того захочем, возжелаем?.. Похоже, человек, - суть всего лишь информационная машина; ничтожно-малый, примитивный «элемент» в колоссальной и сверхсложной системе мира; своего рода точка, квант в безбрежном море бытия, в бескрайнем континууме того, что мы «Природой» кличем... Машина, смысл функционирования которой, схоже, заключён в бессистемных странствиях, перемещениях «материальной базы своего сознания» на площади доступной территории; в беспрестанной инициализации, вербализации своих впечатлений, эмпирий, переживаний, квалиа; в обмене данной, подчас даже любопытной информацией с иными своими собратьями, товарищами по несчастью, - и даже _проклятью_ бытия; в бесконечном сборе разношерстых данных, призванных оптимизировать свою систему, повысив степень её эффективности в плане развития способности достигать желанного, противостоя деструктивному & дестабилизирующему воздействию окружающей среды и, в особенности, «информационных шумовых помех» в лице иных машин, своих собратьев, активных и опасных элементов пассивной, безопасной окружающей среды, также стремящихся выполнить свою программу - а они у всех нас, - одни – что и порождает конфликты в достижении наших целей: мира & гармонии с самим собой, миром, прочими людьми, - будучи беспрестанно «подгрызаемыми», иносказательно, «червями», постоянно разъедающими нас изнутри, понуждая машину двигаться, стремиться к чему-то, лишая нас равновесия, выбивая у нас почву из-под ног, причиняя нам страдания, если только «картинка» на экране нашего сознания вдруг становится статичной... Человек... Всего лишь сложный робот, созданный на базе биотехнологий, постичь кои мы пока умом не в силах, – он же - жертва своих таинственных, предположительных _Создателей-творцов_ (чем бы _Они_ ни были в действительности: «Природой», Вселенной, «Богом», квантовым полем мира, мистическим и необъятным разуму; коллективом учёных с иных измерений, пространств-граней-преломлений бытия, избравших Землю в качестве своей грязной, мерзкой «игровой площадки»), – он же - вечный, непреложный раб установленного в себе программного обеспечения, оборудования своего естества, в процессе своего функционирования беспрестанно расточающее запас содержащейся в нас потенциальной энергии, что позже будет преобразована в кинетическую посредством наших клеток, наших мышц, - раб, в своей «жизни» зависящий от причин и следствий словно бы наркоман от своей скверной «дозы» - и это верный способ нами управлять посредством той или иной связи обратной, – ставя нас _в зависимость_, причиняя нам страдания, мотивируя нас к тому иль иному действию, направленному на снижение интенсивности травмирующего наше естество влияния - ибо все мы существуем в рациональном мире, Лана, – и коль мы дышим, существуем, есть - следственно, все мы были созданы _тем, что выше нас_, в качестве лабораторных крыс, устройств, вещей, предметов, что функционируют лишь определённым образом - не иначе, - что накладывает на всех нас печать вечной несвободы, подчинённости... Мы стали следствием _чьей-то_ потребности в себе, - но не спеши «гордиться» этим, Лана – ибо нам доподлинно, наверняка, всё ещё неизвестно, неведомо, - каковы причины, понудившие наших _Предтеч, разработчиков-творцов_ создать нас?.. 
– Как же всё это мерзко, Джейни... Машина не решает ничего, - фактически, её даже создали, включили против её воли – просто собрав необходимые компоненты вместе, расположив детали определённым образом, пустив ток, «завязав» его потоки крайне хитростным узлом, в качестве динамической, диссипативной, самоуправляемой, саморазвивающейся системы, обратной связью что «прикована» к среде мира, в коем она функционирует-живёт... 
– Да, машине «не дано» решать: – «…To be or not to be» [?], - её удел – функционировать там, где её поставят; так, как будет угодно её _Создателям_, - вот что пугает и смущает, Лана – человек, - всего лишь жалкий раб, машина, робот, проклятый своими _инженерами_ мерзостной анафемой существования - «необходимостью» без конца анализировать потоки разношерстых данных, пытаться выполнить первичные свои программы, понуждающие выжить; силясь осознать, - с какой именно целью нас сотворило _зло_, что существовало в мире прежде нас?..
– Механистическое, будучи перемноженным триллионы раз, в сумме своей порождает механистическое, – более сложную машину, нежели отдельный атом, менее сложную, нежели _то_, что измыслило одно и другое... – мрачно молвила Эрлайн. – Но значит ли это, что _сила_, создавшая нас в качестве игрушек для своей забавы странной, развлеченья и игры, по своей сути зла, жестока и ужасна? Не значит ли это, что за всеми сущими в мире злодеяниями стоит несовершенное программное обеспечение, установленное в разумах людей, созданное бесталанным автором, создавшим людей, лишенных мудрости, разума и даже сознания, в жизнях своих ведомых лишь инстинктом жалким и порывом импульсивным, мерзким, грязным, что сулит усладу механической своей душе, - ибо такова программы – определённые вещи предпочтительней иных? Не значит ли это, что нам, объединившись, стоит попытаться разыскать эту злую _силу_, намереваясь отомстить _ей_ за своё создание, за все те страдания и боль, причинённую существованием иными людям и самим нам в ходе дьявольских _её_ экспериментов?..
– Полагаю, для начала это значит только то, что неведенье, – это действительно тот адский, гнусный, грязный корень зла, кое царит/господствует сегодня в мире... – обессилено выдохнула Джейн. – Наверное, вначале мир и себя всем нам стоит тихо и неспешно изучить, постичь, поняв, постигнув.
- Наивно выяснить пытаясь, – почему все мы обречены в нём прозябать, страдая - ну и какое _зло_ могло устроить мир, систему, в коей столько грязи, зверств, кои уродливы безмерно, что порождены «жизнью» машин, _кем-то_ измышленных в качестве своей потехи грязной, мерзкой, скверной, тварной, - в качестве своих лабораторных крыс?.. – прошипела Лана. – Нет, я не вижу больше смысла в жизни, в этих играх, бесконечном беге в лабиринте дней, себя не помня и себя не зная, - не видя причины всё это хотя бы ещё месяц продолжать? Я устала... Я глупа, – но не настолько всё же, дабы «жить» словно машина – не понимая даже, - что ты есть? Где находишься? Зачем? И что тебя вообще создало, задав нам все эти вопросы?..

----------


## pulsewave

– Похоже, сама того не желая, азъ воспитала ещё одну сатанистку, – усмехнулась Джейн, с тоскою глядя в небеса, стену тюрьмы своей ужасной, что именуется Земля. – Кое-что мне всё же удалось усвоить: всё, что у нас есть в этой жизни, – это миг «здесь и сейчас» - и это единственная истина, сущая в нашем мире. Прошлое мертво, страницы будущего покамест не написаны, - то же, что происходит с нами live, on-line, сейчас – это единственное, что наделено значением. Иное же, – лишь галлюцинации, лишь только сны с широко раскрытыми глазами, всего лишь помыслы, разума игры и воображенья грёзы, фантазии, что вполне могут нас свести с ума, увлекая за собою в мир иллюзий, начав жить, существовать в котором, мы утрачиваем навык жизни наяву, здесь, в этом мрачном, столь несовершенном и иррациональном мире... Это самое мгновение, - единственная истая реальность – помни об этом, Лана, - а лучше забудь – ведь пуще всего врезается нам в память то, что мы стремимся позабыть. Помни об этом, Эрлайн, – помни о единственной реальной вещи в нашей жизни, в мире! Ты эту путеводную зарю никогда не упускай из виду, не выпускай из рук ты эту Ариадны нить!.. Не попадайся в ловушку негативного мышления, - ибо это первый шаг на пути к...
– ...Мысли о том, что мир в действительности стал бы лучшим, не будь в нём нас, аха? – слабо улыбнулась Лана, вконец «загипнотизированная» кой-то ирреальностью происходящего. – О этой мысли мне хотела ты поведать, Джейни, правда?.. О том, что вся наша жизнь бессмысленна, напрасна, – ибо мы глупы, темны и несведущи; ибо мы твари, звери, _чей-то_ скот; ибо мы не понимаем – почему в этом проклятом мире столько зла; скверны мерзкой, низкой, грязной и ужасной, - ну и что же сами мы, что созерцаем этот ад, силясь узреть кою-ту логику в всём этом кошмаре? Что послужило предысторией этому кошмару, - и что было его первопричиной?..
– Как раз напротив, Лана, – Джейн отрицательно качнула головой, - я всего лишь пытаюсь намекнуть тебе на то, что в действительности все те образы на экране нашего сознания – подобны снам, сотканы из иллюзий, - и именно они в первую очередь – источники всех наших мучений и страданий наяву, - наших собственных и всех тем, кои мы наносим иным людям; кои иные причиняют нам. Они реальны лишь настолько, насколько веруешь в реальность оных ты сама, - все эти образы, все эти мысли и идеи - существуют только лишь в нашем уме, – и реальность их - суть относительна. Да, наши помыслы реально существуют, - в качестве временно-сущих нейронных связей в нашем мозге, проводящих от нейрона к нейрону ток, что и «выводит» «на экран нашего сознания» «фонограмму мысли» - ту, кою ты пожелаешь слышать, - и, в то же время, они - всего лишь символы, образы, понятия, извлечённые из архивов твоей памяти, размещённые твоим рассудком в том или ином порядке, – демонстрируя своё «творение» «видеокамерам» сознания - так, словно бы это явь, реальность, – тогда как всё это - всего лишь игры разума, наша «личная виртуальная реальность», в коей «боги» - сами мы. Помни об этом, Лана. Всё, сущее в нашем разуме, – виртуально. Мастерская нашего ума генерирует идеи, - кои искусственны, призрачны, фантомны по сути своей. Твои помыслы, – лишь абстрактные последовательности символов, благодаря ассоциативным привязкам, сущим в твоей памяти, определённым образом влияющие на твоё сознание, кое, в свою очередь, воздействует на состояние всего твоего механического естества, порождая все те кошмары/сны, кои мы именуем жизнью. Творец этих иллюзий, – лишь сама ты, Лана. Сотворённое тобой, высказанное «внутренним голосом», выведенное «на экран сознания», – вовсе не всенепременно «правда» – это всего лишь сновиденья разума, - и только ты – их композитор странный, их дизайнер и творец. Ты, - скульптор тот, что созидает изваянья мысли!.. Да, к сожалению, в своей жизни все мы зачастую просто спим с раскрытыми глазами, подменяя явь своими снами, в коих существует государство и страна, война и мир, политика и дипломатия, образ жизни и карьера, - тысячи и тысячи вещей, предметов, коих не существует наяву, коих нет в действительности, что существуют лишь в мире наших образов, фантазий и идей, представлений и понятий, без коих было бы столь приятно жить... Сколь ни сложно это осознать: всего этого нет, - всё это – лишь только Матрица, возведённая людьми; лишь рукотворный ад, в коем пылают души...
– Знаю. Постараюсь помнить, – тихо молвила девчонка, опустив свой взор, поникнув. – Так ты не считаешь самоубийство ошибкой, Джейн?.. 
– Нет, увы, - Джейн пожала плечами. - Рассмотрим пример: ребёнок, чистое в плане познаний существо, ничего не знает, – поэтому у него нет оснований почитать что-либо тем или иным – он запросто может коснуться пламени, оголённых проводов под напряжением иль окунуться в кипяток, - ведь он не ведает, к чему всё это приведёт – ведь в памяти его отсутствует информация о том, что является ошибкой, что есть правильным...
– Но ведь у него даже не будет шанса осознать, что есть что, коль лишь он не станет действовать, - ошибаться, ударяться током, больно обжигаясь пламенем!.. – возразила Лана.
– Да, это так, - кивнула Джейн. – Поэтому утверждать, что суицид, - это ошибка, шаг неверный – можно лишь только _после того_, как он будет совершен, - _не иначе_ – не разглагольствуя прежде того, не имея на руках никоих прочих доказательств, кроме абстрактных своих убеждений, чаяний и веры в то, якобы наша душа, - чья-то рабыня, собственность, собака, коя «…Жить должна», чуждой и гнусной будучи покорной воле; не понимая даже – для чего и почему всё это столь бесконечно важно?.. – Джейн усмехнулась и качнула головой: – Нет, Лана, я не верю в рабство, кое нам пытается внушить религия и существа, утверждающие в мире зло, – но и выступаю против импульсивности. Если уж и покидать эту реальность, эту явь, - так с чётким пониманием: зачем это вершится, происходит, делается - под знаменем какой идеи мы идём, шагая в неизвестность, нож в рукаве своём тая, разыскивая _сущность_ злую и гнилую, сотворившую весь этот жуткий ад, коий Землёю кличут, - то _зло_, что нас воззвало к «жизни»?..
– Я жажду уйти, дабы узнать больше, нежели известно нам в темнице этой проклятой Земли, в краю невежества, что порождает зло... – прошептала Лана. – Мне не нужны все блага мира, служащие стимулом к жизни для иных людей, верующих в осмысленность своего естества, – если только я не знаю: как объяснить, понять, остановить всё в нём вершащееся зло?..
– Приходит время, когда мы начинаем интересоваться подлинно важными вещами, - вздохнула Джейн. – Похоже, твоё время познать правду также наступило, Лана. Более тебе не милы игры жизни, вечность всех её проклятых дней, - тебе необходимо понимать сознательно: каков смысл во всём этом ужасном действе – и какое _зло_ за всем этим стоит, какую из всего этого извлекая пользу, - и как остановить всю эту проклятую систему, порождающую боль, мучения, страдания целых народов на Земле?..
– Да, именно так, Джейн, – серьёзно молвила Эрлайн. - Мне не нужна та жизнь, кою мне преподнёс в подарок Космос, – с презрением безмерным, безграничным, плюю в лицо этой ужасной _силе_! Нет, жить с осознанием того, сколько зла вершится в мире ежедневно, - всё это хуже смерти, Джейни, во стократ!.. Нет... Ненавижу ненавидеть... Не хочу больше бояться, проклинать Природу, сотворившую меня ну и моих собратьев, погрязающих в грехе, всей той грязи и скверне, что вершится за окном, вчера вершилась и свершится завтра... Так или иначе, - себя убью я, Джейни!.. Встречу _зло_, создавшее эту проклятую планету и всех нас зачем-то, - либо исчезну навсегда, что также прекрасно... 
– В таком случае, сделаем это вместе, на Новый Год, ровно в двенадцать, – если только ты не передумаешь... – тихо прошептала Джейн. 
– Не передумаю... – очень серьёзно молвила Эрлайн. – Не первый год мучают меня вопросы, разъедая мою душу изнутри. Но на Земле на них нет ответов, – следственно, и оставаться здесь больше никакого смысла нет - вот почему меня однажды обнаружат бездыханной, - и ремешок на шее прекратит страданья – или пуля, - по крайней мере, в этом месте адском, на этой сумрачной Земле...
– Так почему небо синее? – усмехнулась Джейн, пытаясь сменить тему, от которой на душе становилось прохоладно, неуютно и темно. – Тебе это всё ещё интересно, Лана?
– Да, без тени сомнения, Джейни... – отстранённо молвила Эрлайн. - Меня всегда интересовало то, что иным кажется неинтересны и напрасным, – печально прошептала Лана. – Цвета, звуки, виды энергии; эмоции, чувства, смысл жизни; небо, звёзды, Млечный Путь, Метагалактика, Вселенная, чёрные дыры, квазары, пульсары, сверхновые звёзды, тёмная материя и энергия, на «фоне» коей существует нам известный мир, её в себе не замечая словно бы нас окружающих радиоволн, - но ведь всё это, право, чушь, не так ли? В этом мире мудрецов в почёте ведь иные темы...
– На всяк товар, - свой купец, - промурлыкала Джейн, ласково обняв свою знакомку. – Возможно, когда-то и ты всё же встретишь тех, что также любопытствуют чем-то схожим, познанием мира и самих себя, - и вы сможете, наконец, соединиться, слиться и быть вместе до конца...
– Аха, конечно... – скептично фыркнула Эрлайн, любуясь благородной гладью бездонных ультрамариновых небес.
Ей вовсе не верилось в слова своей новой знакомки; она также попыталась сменить тему: 
– О, небосклон, о, свод небесный, о, пропасть мрачная, в коей не существует дна... Суть ведь всего лишь газ, смесь азота, кислорода, углекислоты... Прозрачный объект, среда, что хрусталю, водам горной реки подобна, – между тем, ночью «они» темны, бархатно-сини, тревожно-лиловы; днём же, - сапфирны, вечером - словно бы нефрит-янтарь, опал, жемчуг с перламутром-золотом... Но почему же небосклон цвета раскалённой стали утром, отчего небеса лазурны в полдень? Всё не могу понять, осмыслить, Джейни, это... Может быть, ты просветишь меня, ты вроде старше, посему умнее, знаешь больше моего?..

----------


## pulsewave

– В нашем безумном мире возраст не имеет значения, - усмехнулась Джейн. – Всё суть иллюзии; все за масками, опасаясь боли, - ибо быть собой опасно – осознавая связь причин и следствий, - легче что-нибудь изобразить, притвориться кем-то, кем же, конечно, ты не есть, но кто желанен, ценен, популярен в массах, в обществе, среди иных людей...
– Ты не такая вроде... – прошептала Лана.
– Как знать?.. – усмехнулась Джейн устало. – Может быть, я и сейчас играю, и сейчас, - за маской... Возможно, я попросту очень сильно устала, - и решила на мгновенье маску снять – дабы та окончательно не слилась с моей кожей, не пустив свои корни в мою плоть. Возраст же, - не критерий мудрости – поверь, - главное: суть, качество самой души, Эрлайн... Ну а насчёт свода небес... Так происходит потому, что мы с тобой, – Джейн игриво приложила к устам ладонь, склонившись к Лане ближе, - скажу «по секрету», - _обитаем в мире, сотканном из кривых зеркал_.
– Как это?! – изумилась Лана.
– Всё очень просто, - и, в то же время, безмерно-красиво, - пояснила Джейн. – И лишь очень немногим из нас дано узреть, увидеть, понимать всю эту прелесть, всю эту неземную красоту устройства мира... Что есть он, в коем живём, являясь неотъемлемой его частицей; коий мы, машины, сотканные _кем-то_ из отдельных атомов, воспринимаем без начала и конца? Что есть сей мир, коий мы, _чьи-то_ «идеи, воплощённые в материи», можем воспринимать посредством своих сенсорных систем, «настроенных» на определённый диапазон фиксации данных, извлекаемыми с мгновения «здесь и сейчас» нашим разумом посредством механизма памяти, свидетельствующей о том, что _прежде_ в мире _что-либо было не так, иначе_?.. Это всего лишь колоссальное поле, Лана, сотканное из мириад тончайших фермионов-квантов, в коем циркулирует конечное число «бессмертной» энергии, нашедшей своё выражение в форме бесчисленного количества электромагнитных волн, подвижных импульсов, использующих статические и подвижные массивы воспринимаемого нами вещества в качестве среды своего существования...
– О, да, – мир соткан с атомов, сами атомы - из кварков, это всем известно... – мечтательно молвила Лана, поражаясь, радуясь тому, что и её знакомка не теряла время даром, прозябая на Земле в ожиданье смерти; возможно, гибели-исчезновенья, возможно, лишь очередной «пересадки на иную ветвь вселенского метро», - чем бы в действительности та ни являлась, ни была. – Но отчего материя, сформированная ими, столь многоцветна, радужна, светла, темна, серебристо-амиантна, – коль все сущие атомы, молекулы, сотканы из единых субатомных частиц, протонов, нейтронов, электронов – и даже более того, - единых кварков, идеальнейших и абсолютных копий друг дружки, своих бесконечных близнецов?.. Мне всего лишь шестнадцать, Джейн, - и я умственно-отстала для своих лет – ведь учусь в колледже для детей-теней, детей-индиго, оказавшись, несомненно, по ошибке в нём, - так объясни же мне, случайная моя знакомка – коль наш мир един и создан с несметного множества одинаковых частиц, продублированных бесчисленное количество раз, - почему он многоцветен, Джейни?.. 
– Здесь как раз и начинается самое занятное, - усмехнулась Джейн. - Частицы-основы бесцветны, они лишены какой-либо окраски, в нормальных условиях они не излучают «свет», не порождают ту электромагнитную волну, кою способны уловить и зафиксировать наши глаза, - равно как и вакуум, ласково приютивший их в своих, иносказательно, ладонях - это лишь совсем недавно это осознала я, в своё время мирно дремлющая на уроках физики, естествознания. То, что мы называем «цветом», – это всего лишь наше _ощущенье_, порождённое восприятием нами световой, электромагнитной, энергетической волны, распространяющейся в пространстве, в нашем мире - и зависит «цвет» всего лишь от её длины, от её силы, уровня энергии частиц, создавших это волненье, этот луч, вектор, фронт, поток, это движение незримой силы, кою мы «энергией» зовём. Длинные волны, волны со значительной длиной меж своими «гребнями», порождают восприятие «красного» «цвета», те, что покороче, - «оранжевого», «желтого», «зелёного», – и так далее...
– И все вмести они, – спектр, семь колеров в изумительной палитре мира! – проворковала Лана, вынув из кармана компакт-диск, любуясь игрой света на его поверхности.
– Именно, - кивнула Джейн. – Один плюс один и ещё пять, – не равно семи, но всего лишь единице только – белому свету...
– Удивительно!.. – восхищённо молвила Эрлайн, поближе прижимаясь к своей знакомке. – Семь красок, смешанных воедино, не формируют грязь, как это происходит с акварелью и гуашью – но рождается сиянье, – непорочно-чистый, белоснежный свет...
– Да, величайшее таинство Природы, - кивнула Джейн, – очередная загадка с сложным объяснением... Волны с равной мощностью своей энергии субъективно воспринимаются нами в качестве белоснежного сияния. На длину световой волны влияет, очевидно, мощность, уровень энергии, коим обладает «излучатель», – то, что и произвело её на свет, что сгенерировало ритм, что породило импульс силы, передав его электромагнитному полю мира в качестве волны, отпустив своё творенье в мир; что повторяет этот цикл на протяженье вечности, пульсируя, испуская волновой поток благодаря наличествующей в себе энергии, первейшим источником коей в разведанном нами космосе является жар звёзд, первичных генераторов энергии, одухотворяющей, приводящую в движение Вселенную... Исходный «сигнал», волновой пакет в диапазоне видимого излучения, испущенный плазмой фотосферы Солнца, - либо коим-то иным источником, будь то лампа, монитор, свеча, любой сущий источник излученья, волнений, срывающийся с колебательного контура, с беспрестанно треплющей частицы мира, «клетки плоти Бога», используя метафору с моей родной религии - будучи определённым образом отраженными от материи, атомарных матриц, трёхмерных сетей-структур, сформированных молекулами, составляющих весь нам известный мир, благодаря специфическим свойствам, мерам поглощения, присущих, свойственных каждому отдельно-сущему виду материи, резонансным мерам тех или иных молекул, теперь отражает лишь один определённый спектра цвет, – так в нашем сознании рождается «мир в многоцветье красок» – хотя его освещает лишь белоснежное, кипенное сиянье Солнца... Ровные поверхности порой способны зеркально отражать падшую электромагнитную волну, коль же они неровны на мельчайшем уровне, - отраженное излучение будет сильно рассеянным, диффузным – и мы узрим тот или иной предмет матовым, цветным, белым, серебристо-серым, - в зависимости от собственных резонансных свойств самой системы атомов, молекул, сформировавших то или иное вещество... Лишь представь себе свет словно бы волну на поверхности воды, порождённую павшей каплей, камешком... 
– Фронт энергии, распространяющийся с определённой скоростью, несущий в себе энергию, способный огибать препятствия, порождая дифракцию; могущий отражаться, проникать сквозь прочие тела, слегка изменив направление своего распространения, порождая рефракцию; умеющий взаимодействовать с иными волнами, порождая интерференцию; вольный отражаться от препятствий с прежней иль иной длиной волны, - в ином направлении иль во все сущие стороны от точки взаимодействия с преградой на своём пути – в зависимости от её способности противодействовать энергии, ей передаваемой волною, возвращая оной то, что та с собою принесла с дали незримой...
– Ну, сравнение сверхсложного электромагнитного поля, среды распространения радиоволн, света и тепла, ионизирующих излучений, с водной поверхностью, - мягко говоря, несколько некорректно – ведь грань атмосферы и воды, - гибкая плоскость только – квантовое же поле мира, - нечто ещё более прекрасное и изумительное... – мечтательно молвила Джейн.
– Так удивительно всё это понимать... – томно прошептала Лана. – Лишь только две вещи на свете в принципе способны принести душе столько услады: постижение того, что любопытно нам, - и эйфория от Любви – впрочем, радости эти одной природы...
– Соприкосновение с божественным... – улыбнулась Джейн. – О, да, мы таем, мы пылаем, соприкасаясь с этим...
– И всё же волны света в чём-то сходны волнам на поверхности воды, волнам звука? – наивно прошептала Лана.
– Лишь только отчасти, – ведь они атомарно-малы – да и среда их, - не вода, но само квантовое поле мира, что неоднородно в отличие от воды - да и со звуком, акустической волной, свет также сложно уподобить, - ведь звук «упруг», его волны играючи отражаются от препятствий на своём пути, волны же света в большей мере поглощаются всем тем, с чем только встретились они, «оставляя» свою энергию в том, что ими было облучённо...
– Волны отражаются, поглощаются порой... словно бы на поверхности воды, будучи порождёнными каплей... – Эрлайн была на седьмом небе от счастья, всего лишь оттого, что ей довелось встретиться с душой, также разделяющей её интерес к постиженью мира и самой себя.

----------


## pulsewave

– Да, что-то отражает их, что-то гасит, – что сильнее, ну а что слабее чуть... – подтвердила Джейн. – Именно поэтому мы и воспринимаем мир в свете/цвете многокрасочных огней, - отраженного и преобразованного света веществом... Белое сияние, – в действительности лишь только веер радужных лучей – с коих всех важнее три: красный, синий и зелёный. Покамест все они вместе, мы видим белоснежное сиянье, но затем, соприкасаясь с миром, что соткан с «зеркальной» для световых электромагнитных волн материи, являющихся одновременно «светофильтрами», «забирающими» себе энергию кои-то шести спектральных цветов, изымая их с белого сиянья дня, отражая/резонируя теперь лишь только один, - так рождаются «разноцветные» вещи, сущие в нашем мире, сотканном из бесцветной силы; предметы, «сияющие», словно зеркальца многоцветьем разным в зависимости от особенностей своей атомной структуры, так или иначе взаимодействующей с светом, коий видим мы, так или иначе взаимодействуя с энергией световой волны. Если только отражения не происходит и волна практически гасится веществом, – мы видим «чёрную космическую тьму», коль лишь коэффициенты поглощения на всех линиях спектра примерно равны, но часть света всё же поглощается материей, отпуская часть назад – и мы видим «серый» цвет той или иной степени насыщенности... Свет приходит с Солнца, отражаясь от всего, что мы лишь можем увидеть, будучи существенно модифицированным соприкосновеньем с тканью мира, отныне неся в себе информацию, на основе коей наши глаза «на экране сознания» и воссоздают Образ жизни... Так воспринимаем мир мы, машины, дети квантового поля мира... 
– Следственно, мир, коий мы видим, воспринимаем, фиксируем, в действительности соткан из света? – изумилась Лана. – Соткан из «волнующихся» потоков чистой энергии, что струится, словно бы с ключей, родников-источников, с зон с повышенным своим уровнем, в зоны с более низким уровнем словно атмосферный воздух, формирующий погоду; в мир уходя, устремляясь прочь от своих первоисточников и своих первопричины, – и часть из них приводит в действие наши глаза, «приёмники» электромагнитных волнений, колебаний, функционирующие в обширнейшем диапазоне частот; пассивные наши «радары», питающиеся энергией чуждой световой волны, выстраивающие на экране нашего сознания образ мира, залитого разноцветным пламенем?..
– Верно, в принципе, – усмехнулась Джейн, с трудом сдерживая себя от того, дабы не приласкать уста своей знакомки своими устами. – Но это «таинство», «большой секрет» и «страшная тайна», – никто не должен знать, что все мы обитаем в мире света... В мире, сотканном из чистой энергии, чистой и единой, отражающейся друг от дружки в своих проявленьях лишь длиной своей волны, уровнем своей интенсивности, своим состоянием... В мире, в коем она струится и течёт, преобразуя в своих путешествиях свои характеристики, словно сами мы, люди, коих изменяет возраст, опыт, пыль дорог, кои мы прошли, изведали, порождая в нашем сознание нам известный мир, доступный взору, сотканный из красок, чёрного, серого и белоснежного; сущий звуками, теплом, мыслью и даже поцелуем, ласковым прикосновеньем... Что любопытно и что странно, – материя, энергия – два имени одной артистки... Всё едино в мире, – только мы, тёмные, всё ещё не ведаем этой великой «тайны»...
– Да, действительно... – тихо прошептала Лана, чувствуя столь неместный и столь странный жар где-то ниже пояска. – Энергия является своего рода «агрегатным состоянием», формой существования энергии. Однако ныне это уже всем известно...
- И всё же осознание оного поражает до сих пор!.. То, что может быть волной, может являться атомом, субатомной частицей, - да и чем угодно в нашем странном мире... То, что мы зовём «энергией», – в основе и ключе всего – являясь алфавитом языка, на коем написана сказка Вечности...
– Да, - печально согласилась Лана. - Хиросима, Нагасаки, к сожаленью, стали наглядной иллюстрацией использования знания этого свойства, принципа, «в благих целях достиженья мира на Земле» премудрыми и высокообразованными людьми, власть имущими, самыми агрессивными обезьянами во всей нашей адской стае, возомнившими себя властелинами мира... 
– Что и печально, Эрлайн... Знание в сотый, тысячный раз, употреблено во зло. Атомное оружие преобразует ничтожно-малую часть заключённого в себе вещества в чистую энергию; излучение небывалой, воистину несказанной мощи, сравнимой с той, что обитает в сердце звёзд; в сносящий всё на своём пути поток высокоэнергетических частиц, волн, прежде бывших компактно «сжиженных», «кристаллизованных» в, казалось бы, метастабильном веществе, материи... Вот почему, наверное, ребёнок, что по ошибке оказался средь индиго, знания кем-то и были скрыты тайной от всех нас, неразумных, диких и опасных для друг драгу и самих себя, - во избежанье зла, что всё же, к сожалению, случилось, происходит ныне и даже ещё случится на Земле...
– Значит ли это, что вся та информация, заключённая «на скрижалях мира», сотканного из материи, в действительности является всего лишь энергией, - не текучей, словно бы волны на поверхности воды, словно бы акустические волны звука, словно волны света, радиоволны, рентгеновские лучи, реликтовое излучение – но статической, «замедленной», «охлаждённой», «зафиксированной», – и всё в нашей реальности в действительности тождественно и равно друг другу, едино?.. – задумчиво молвила Лана. – Значит ли это, что система, в коей циркулирует энергия, изменяя свои значения и сам этот беспрестанно мчащийся поток, - едины – и не могут существовать друг без дружки, словно бы влюблённые, - словно бы носитель – и информация, сущая на нём?.. Следует ли, наконец, понять, что наш мир един, создан из единой субстанции, чьи состояния «вакуума», «материи» и «энергии», - что на первый взгляд несхожи словно бы лёд, пар и вода - словно бы различные агрегатные состояния чего-то одного, что мы, в силу удручающей отсталости своих научных познаний и особенностей разума, почитаем чем-то расщеплённым, разным, не единым; противопоставляя одно выраженье целого иному; противополагая друг дружке то, что в действительности всегда было одним?.. Действительно ли весь наш мир, – это одно великое поле, кое тщетно силятся описать «единой теорией» наивысшие из людей, желая, наконец, стереть границу между нашими эго, меж нашими «я», ошибочно почитаемые нами ныне чем-то раздельным – и всеми иными, порождая насилие, ярость, бесчисленные страдания, кои стоит, наконец, остановить, просветив людей относительно подлинной природы мира, окружающего их; мира, являющегося продолжением их самих, плавно перетекая в коих-то иных, в древа, животных, рыб и птиц, во всё живое и всё сущее, чем бы оно ни было?.. Значит ли это то, что в действительности все мы, – одна единая коллективная форма жизни, что все мы – словно бы лепестки одного цветка; клетки единого мега-организма, кроме коего в мире нет более ничего; коий сам этим миром и есть, возможно, содержа его в своём рассудке в качестве мечты, фантазии, иллюзии?..
– Какая же ты всё-таки ещё ребёнок... – усмехнулась Джейн, «расплавляясь», «тая» рядом со своей знакомкой, прижимаясь к её пламенной плоти всё сильнее и сильнее. – Да, – весь наш мир, будучи полем, сотканным из единообразных, «стандартных» квантов – своего рода колоссальный трёхмерный «дисплей», экран, созданный для отражения информации, фиксации данных, в коем каждый сущий кварк, атом, молекула, является своего рода «пикселем», в высоком разрешении формирующим 3D-образы различных феноменов, предметов и вещей, - и мы также, Лана – всего лишь «картинки» в нём, - «изображения», неотделимые от «монитора»; информация, неспособная существовать без своего носителя, являющаяся, по сути, всего лишь «искаженным», «видоизменённым» _состоянием_ условно-выделенного участка своего носителя, отличным от состояния иных участков, формирующих собою фон, среду, участок, в коем кванты-пиксели имеют иное _значение_, порождая иную «картинку»...
– Информация... – томно прошептала Лана, прикрыв глаза. - Такой красивый символ, семантическая категория, говорящая сама за себя: «in_formation»: то, что содержится в форме, что была принята носителем... Квантовым полем мира...
– Информация... – томно прошептала Джейн. - Да, дитя, – ведь наш мир соткан из неё... С форм, принятым одним носителем, коий мы ошибочно считаем чем-то расщеплённым... Она воплощена во всём и нет ничего, что бы не являлось нею... 
– «Информация», – ещё одно имя того, что прочие люди почитают «Богом», - усмехнулась Лана.
– Да, наверное, можно так сказать... – Джейн смущённо отвела свой взор, будучи близкой к грани экстаза, - всего лишь оттого, что иная душа сумела постичь то, что прежде, казалось, понимала лишь она одна, смущая безумными своими словами иных, безусловно, высоко возвышенных, сказочно-разумных людей, ангелов и гениев с детской сказки, оживших наяву. – Я никогда не была достаточно смелой, дабы «верить», - поэтому мне было необходимо знать наверняка...
– И ты познала!.. – усмехнулась Лана, медленно, неспешно, не отводя взгляд от изумрудных глаз своей знакомки, бережно, мягко, осторожно, присаживаясь к ней на колени, «по-взрослому» обнимая её талию своими ножками, пламенно и, в то же время, нежнее ветра припадая к её нектарным устам.
– Жаль лишь, я не могу передать своё «открытие» иным сознаниям... – прошептала Джейн, не ведая, как ей ныне поступить: оттолкнуть, прогнать уж слишком смелую девчонку, - либо вернуться с ней домой, в загородный дом, пару дней затем не покидая его горниц, не отвечая ни на чьи звонки, не подходя к экрану, не входя в свою милую сердцу Сеть, не покидая ни на миг свою «находку», своё счастье, _свою душу_, воплощённую в иной душе, казалось бы, прочей и сторонней, - на деле же единой – если только Вам известна Правда о подлинной сущности нашего с Вами мира.
Поцеловав игриво незнакомку в последний раз, Джейн её осторожно отстранила, поднялась, прочь отошла к краю платформы, оставив свою визави с немым вопросом в пламенных глазах.

----------


## pulsewave

– Так значит герметическая философия не ошибалась, Дженйи? Всё, - Едино?..
– ...Люди и Природа, объекты и среда, информация и её носитель... – не своим, срывающимся от подступивших слёз голосом молвила Джейн. – Ты всё же сумела это осознать, - и постиженье это тебя также...
– Изменило... Да, и я теперь больше никогда не буду той, что прежде!.. – рассмеялась Лана за спиной, подойдя и обняв свою знакомку, скрасившую «светской беседой» полчаса, что пронеслись словно единый миг.  
– Жаль, что я... не твоя мать, - печально молвила Джейн. – Я ведь так давно мечтаю о ребёнке, - таком, как ты, о чистом существе, всё ещё не отравленном грязью жизни, всё ещё способный дерзко задавать вопросы, упрекая глупых взрослых в их невежестве, дремучести и темноте!..
– Хм, у меня же почему-то на тебя были иные планы... – усмехнулась Лана. – Но будь даже всё так, будь я твоим ребёнком, ты же, - матерью - ты бы не отмахивалась от меня со всеми моими детскими вопросами? – усмехнулся девушка, игриво и, в то же время, испытывающе, серьёзно глядя на случайную свою знакомку. – Позабудь я о единстве мира, о исконной взаимосвязи всего сущего на свете, – сумела ли бы ты мне это напомнить?..
– Я бы... – Джейн на мгновение смутилась, - попыталась... стать тебе лучшей матерью на свете, - хотя – ты мне заранее прости, - и не могла бы гарантировать, что была бы Безупречной... Что смогла бы подыскать тебе достойного родителя, не отравленного грязью жизни... Жаль лишь, это невозможно, Лана. Скоро поезд...
– Да, к сожалению, не усыновить меня при «живых» родителях... – грустно молвила Эрлайн. – Но ты бы могла создать свою семью...
– Опомнись, ребёнок! – вдруг несказанно грубо прошипела Джейн. – Это невозможно! Ибо я, - не человек! То, что ты видишь, – Джейн жестом указала на своё обличье, - всего лишь маска, образ только, имидж, - ну а внутри я чудовище, кое нельзя подпускать к иным созданиям и, уж тем более, к детям, на расстояние пушечного пламени/огня! То, что ты видишь, – лишь твои иллюзии!.. Де-факто, я ведь даже не девчонка, – но чудовище... Я родилась с XY-хромосомой, к сожалению, - и на протяжении всей своей жизни, каждый сущий день сражаюсь с чудовищным этим недугом, с этой дьявольской мутацией!..
– Следственно, трава не зелёная, небо не синее, и ты, - не «h. sapiens», не человек, - сокрушенно прошептала Лана, - и весь тот твой образ, сущий в моём сознании – всего лишь отраженный свет, - и вещество, формирующее собой известную нам реальность – словно зеркальце, слепящее нам глаза парированным и отбитым светом, видоизменённым, что был изначально белым, порождённым Солнцем, впоследствии став лишь частицей спектра либо угаснув вообще, столкнувшись с тёмной/поглощающей поверхностью... Хочешь сказать, всё, что мы видим, – призрачно - и в действительности всё не таково, коим кажется, - и ты недостойна жизни, даже несмотря на то, что уже живёшь, что была создана _чем-то таким_, что в своё время посчитало иначе?..
– Верно... – прошептала Джейн, обращаясь к пустоте перед собой. – Свет не проникает в нас глубже кожи, - и мы видим лишь вершину айсберга чьей-либо иной души – всегда так и не иначе... Так что твоя гипотеза, безумно-смелое предположением о том, что и у меня могла бы быть семья, - и даже дети – иррационально, ненаучно! Ты ведь меня совсем-совсем не знаешь... _То, что создало меня_, всё же ошиблось, заблуждаясь очень сильно...
– Но ведь признайся, – усмехнулась Лана, - больше всего на свете тебе хотелось бы сотворить семью – такую, _какой_ у самой тебя никогда не было, - в которой бы у её членов были действительно общие интересы, увлеченья, желанья, цели и мечты!..
– Вот только и боюсь я этого также больше всего на свете... – с звенящей сталью в голосе молвила Джейн. – А вдруг, - не получится?.. Ведь эта мечта, - Утопия - и чудес не бывает наяву!.. Опомнись, крошка... Мир, - это не то место, в коем сбываются мечты... Нет, теперь мне это доподлинно известно.
– Чудес не бывает? – деловито поинтересовалась Лана. – Это ещё почему? Как по мне, так всё сущее, окружающее нас, - чудесно по сути своей, мистически, магично и волшебно... Здесь и сейчас мы видим мир, которого, технически, по всем законам вероятности, не должно было возникнуть! Но он есть! Мы уже живём в чистой сказке, Джейни, – вот только, к сожаленью, столь часто забываем об этом...
– Всё равно бы из меня не получилось бы достойной родительницы, чьей-то пары ненаглядной... – Джейн печально покачала головой. – Ну вот, пример: будь я твоей матерью, - иль, например, отцом – аз бы не лгала тебе, – ни о чём на свете - попросту не смогла бы с тобой скверно так взять и поступить... Аз бы не оскверняла юный твой, покамест чистый разум, грязью жизни; не лгала бы тебе, даруя в раннем детстве ощущенье сказки всего лишь для того, дабы чуть постарше его у тебя отнять, сообщив, что пора становиться старше, перестав верить в колдовство и сказки... Аз бы не рассказывала бы тебе мерких историй, измышленных людьми, иррациональных, алогичных, созданных с верой, якобы дети не в силах постичь взрослой жизни, посему использующим метафоры и иносказани... Наречье истины, – таким бы был тот единственный язык, на коем бы я говорила бы с тобой... Мы бы просто познавали мир. Вместе. Не как «старшая» и «младший», не как «ребёнок» & «родитель», но на равных, - ибо все мы...
– ...Дети Одного Единого Целого, - усмехнулась Лана. – Может быть, «Бога»; возможно, Природы; может быть, колоссального квантового поля мира, «дисплея вселенской информации»... Никто не старше и не младше из нас, никто не родитель и никто не дети. Знаю, _сестрёнка_. Игры в семю уродливы, Джейни, да, это так, если только они осквернены насилием и верой родителей в то, якобы они «умней» детей и те, - их «собственность»... Лишь грязный цирк, жалкий спектакль выживания вида ради... Пожалуй, ничего более мерзкого Природа не могла измыслить, - схожесть крови, чуждость естества... Мерзость просто, - заключила Лана. – Не таким стоит быть семьям, о, нет...
– Игры-игры, море лжи, сумрак неведенья... Надеюсь, ты всё же сумеешь выжить в этом страшном мире, Лана, – прошептала Джейн, обращаясь к небу. – Мире, порождённом фантазией подавно утратившего сердце, душу, разум, _существа_...
– Ну а ты?.. – прошептала девчонка, становясь рядом, обнимая её руку своей.
– Не важно... Не думай об этом, право, – усмехнулась Джейн, утирая слёзы, размазывая причудливые тени потекших стрелок. – Скоро наш поезд, слышишь, вон он, видишь тот дымок на горизонте?..
– Может быть, это не наш поезд? – с надеждой прошептала Лана.
– Это твой поезд, Эрлайн.
– И разве не твой?..
– Нет... – смущённо прошептала Джейн. – Я не поеду им, он мне нужен... немного для иной цели. 
– Скажешь, зачем именно? – допытывалась Лана.
– Не скажу! – усмехнулась Джейн, наконец. – Главное... ты не оглядывайся, если что... Если вдруг что-то где-либо случится, поезд задержится, люди выйдут из вагонов, примутся что-то там суетиться и кричать. Неважно... Просто включи свой IPod погромче, погрузись в музыку, отрешись от мира, от всего, в нём происходящего, от всего плохого. Просто запомни: всё неважно, что бы ни случилось ныне. Просто... – девчонка протянула Эрлайн ноутбук: – Полистай картинки, их здесь десять тысяч, коллекция всей моей жизни, сама отбирала, ладно?..
– Хорошо, – с непониманием ответила девчонка, - как скажешь. Черкнёшь адрес, чтобы позже занести тебе машину, может быть, даже остаться на чаёк?
– Бери так, дарую.
Лана квадратными от изумления глазами уставилась на свою новую знакомку:
– Я ведь всё равно отдам, у меня дома свой второй год пылится. Когда-то мечтала о нём, заполучив, забросила...
– Не стоит, лучше... подари его тому, у кого нет доступа к столь замечательной технологии в этой жизни. Подари его тому, кто сумеет им воспользоваться. Нехорошо, когда добротные вещицы пропадают просто оттого, что им попались недалёкие властители...
– Пиксели на дисплее, - разноцветные, красные, синие, зелёные... – тихо отозвалась Лана, поглаживая ободок дисплея НР Compaq Pressario CQ56.
– Да, вермильон, берилл, ультрамарин... Все различные. Как и мы, люди, – усмехнулась Джейн. – Все несхожие, - но сияем белым, суммируя свои усилия, сливая воедино весь свой столь отличный поначалу свет. Ещё одно чудо жизни с очень сложным объясненьем, кое порой сразу не понять... Люди, – словно бы пиксели в великой, грандиозной картине жизни – но мы слишком малы, дабы постичь суть изображения, кое формируем сами, мерцая, вспыхивая однажды, позже угасая навсегда, – и мир тотчас же заменяет «битый пиксель» новым, полным света, полным жизни...
– Стоит отметить, – мы с тобой воспринимаем всего лишь _один из множества_ вариантов репрезентации реальности, вещественной вселенной – многие змеи же, например, способны видеть в ИК-спектре, птицы, - в ближнем УФ, дельфины, киты и прочие подводные жители используют в качестве удивительнейшей «альтернативы» зрению ультразвук – будучи сами для себя и «источником света», и «зрителем», - иносказательно, «существом с фонариком», бредущим во тьме, органически изначально «встроенным» в свою конструкцию... – усмехнулась Лана. – Да... Наша точка зрения, – не абсолютна, Лана... Discovery смотришь ночью, правда?.. – с теплотою в голосе отозвалась Джейн.
– Да всю жизнь его смотрю, – на экране, наяву – сама жизнь ведь, – это также... научно-популярный кинофильм, снятый _кем-то_...
– Правильнее сказать: всё ещё пребывающий в процессе съёмок, - усмехнулась Джейн.

----------


## pulsewave

– Как ни странно, такие феномены, как «освещённость», «свет», «цвет», «оттенок», - всецело и полностью относительное явление, имеющее значение лишь для нас, людей, «оснащённых зрением», использующих его в качестве основного средства получения новой информации - оживилась Лана, посвящая свою новую знакомку в маленькие свои детские «открытия» с тем серьёзным и «взрослым» тоном, как это умеют лишь дети. – Иные же предположительные формы жизни в некой энной гипотетической альтернативной реальности вполне бы могли «видеть» в ином спектре, используя в качестве источника «света» пассивное ИК-изулечение иных созданий, словно бы «Хищник» из того кино, - иль даже телебашню, антенну, ретрансляционный центр, излучающий «сияние», волны той же ЭМГ-энергии с иной длиной волны, с иными характеристиками преломления, распространяющиеся в мировой среде, в «кромешной тьме» окружающей реальности...
- Вот только, судя по всему, использование нашего принципа «настройки» глаз, нашей бортовой фиксирующей аппаратуры, является наилучшим, оптимальным, – усмехнулась Джейн, удостоив ребёнка последним ласковым прикосновеньем. – Не слишком-то удобно, стоит полагать, было бы «видеть» «свет» радиоволн УКВ/СВ/ДВ-диапазона иль, например, вездесущее «сияние» рентгеновского излучения, – в таком случае, нам бы никогда не было «темно» – и было бы, наверное, чертовски сложно уснуть, - да и «раскладка» красок, стоит полагать, была бы иной - ведь в спектре катодных лучей всё то, что видится нам непрозрачным ныне, в силу неспособности световой волны преодолеть препятствие, мешающее её прохождению чрез атомарную сеть того иль иного вещества, было бы «хрустальным», - Земля у наших ног, стены, скалы, горы... Особенно красивы были бы небеса, наверное, – ведь в рентгеновском диапазоне все мы могли бы увидеть Центр Галактики, в привычном, видимом диапазоне, скрытый от нас ныне межзвёздной пылью - и мы бы узрели множество прочих звёзд, прежде нам незримых, изменивших бы наше представление о «родном звёздном небе»!.. Для нас не было бы более ночи, дня, – все мы бы всегда были окружены «сиянием»...
– Но мы видим так... по-своему... – Лана бережно коснулась ресниц своей визави.
– Что ещё раз доказывает: _то, что сотворило нас_, было чертовски умным, - и сами мы, люди - _не случайность_, не игра Природы, не творенье хаоса - но _чей-то искусственный проект_, созданный с некой энной целью... – молвила Джейн, вспомнив о своём, прежних своих идеях, в своё время взывавших желание поскорей покинуть Землю с целью поиска Ответов на исконные Вопросы человечества, проводя рукой у глаз своей знакомки. – Само Солнце, заря, является той колоссальной антенной, грандиозным ретранслятором, тем источником излучения, волн энергии с определённой амплитудой, частотой, что и «проявляют» нам известный мир, – прежде абсолютно тёмный в ключе нашей «легенды» зрения - и станция эта обладает воистину величайшими энергетическими ресурсами, это термоядерный реактор «естественного» происхождения, это сердце, чей пульс озаряет мир сиянием, – но тебе ведь, впрочем, вероятно, неинтересно это...
– Нет, напротив! Люди, разделяющие мои интересы, любопытство в плане познанья мира и самих себя, - прошептала Лана, - я ведь всегда мечтала разыскать их!.. И вот, - встретила тебя – а ты куда-то уезжаешь, словно та твоя... Каренина.
– Никому не нужно познанье мира, никому не нужны повёрнутые на постиженье сути мира и попытках постичь мотивы собственных своих _создателей_ спутницы жизни, - усмехнулась Джейн. – В этом мире, – не нужны. Может быть, там, куда меня умчит мой поезд...
– Но кто же тогда мне расскажет, почему лист зелёный?.. – молвила Лана, вздохнув, заметив, что её знакомке почему-то грустно помышлять о дальнейшей жизни.
– Потому, что чудо Мирозданья, растения, используют молекулярную формацию, известную нам как хлорофилл, используемый ими для забора энергии световой волны с пиками в спектрах киноварного и кубового, – вот почему растения отражают к нам именно зелёный свет, служа изумрудными «зеркальцами», смарагдами, бериллами, главным украшеньем мира – потому, что прочие волны спектра, изначально присущие в белом свете, поглощаются растением, этой удивительнейшей машиной, созданной самой Природой, обогащающей атмосферу кислородом в глобальных масштабах, забирая энергию Солнца с определёнными потерями, неким энным КПД, синтезируя органику, служащую пищей более сложным формам жизни, неспособными самостоятельно забирать энергию для питания своих механистических систем с окружающей среды... Так что, – даже Природа небезупречна – и в линиях энергоснабжения, созданных Ею, всё же также неминуемо присутствуют свои потери... Даже Природа, – вполне рациональный механизм – со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями...
– Удивительно... – усмехнулась Лана. – А я-то всегда наивно почитала, что растенья изумрудны попросту для красоты, – ведь и глаза наши также словно бы специально настроены для наилучшей фиксации именно зелёной световой волны...
– Также боготворишь прекрасное?.. – улыбнулась Джейн, рассматривая подаренный Эрлайн цветок. – Но, скорей всего, это не так. Всё, сущее в Природе, логично, рационально и практично, - в том числе, это касается и красоты – но не в данном конкретном случае. Солнце действительно имеет пик выработки световой энергии с длиной волны, лежащей в зелёной части спектра, - но мы столь тонко чувствуем малахитовый цвет не потому, что он приятен взору, но, скорее, потому что далёкие наши предки, предшественники прямоходящих обезьян, нечто подобное лемурам, жили в лесу, среди океана-моря изумрудного сияния первозданных влажных тропических лесов – и, дабы избегать хищников и быть успешными хищниками самим, им, равно как и любым иным приматам, приходилось быть очень зоркими, внимательными, - быть способными замечать угрозу средь листвы первозданных джунглей вовремя. Вот почему, имхо, мы ныне можем различать тончайшие оттенки изумрудного, - ведь когда-то это умение было для наших предков вопросом жизни и смерти, ценой выживания всего своего рода. Так, из века в век, выживали лишь самые зоркие, передавая в дар своим потомка всё более прекрасные и совершенные глаза, если верить Дарвину...
– Мир изумителен... – только и молвила Лана, беря и другую руку Джейн в свою.  
– Да, но я... не в силах _точно_, внятно его _описать_, - следственно, у меня нет разума, – прошептала Джейн, высвобождаясь, отходя назад. - Скромную твою сестрёнку нельзя назвать «разумной», - и поверь: это заявленье – отнюдь не следствие депрессии... Это, - правда. Страшная, горькая, ужасная, - но она такова. Мы _никогда_ не сможем назвать себя «разумными», - ибо, судя по всему, так никогда и не сможем _познать всё_, без исключения... Таким образом, кем бы мы ни были и что бы именно нам всё же ни удалось постичь, - мы _всегда_ будем оставаться всего лишь жалкой, плоской, приземлённой, ограниченной _узкоспециализированной_ машиной, весь смысл существованья коей... – Джейн вдруг внезапно оборвала свою мысль. - А, собственно, есть ли он, смысл? – девчонка поднялась и подошла к краю платформы, всматриваясь в зловещую змейку подбирающегося к станции состава: – Нет, в упор его не вижу я... Смысла нет, - ведь в жизни неких из людей, душой убогих и увечных телом, _нет и не может быть Любви_ – ну а без этой сказки светлой, - имеет ль смысл существовать?.. Увы, ребёнок, - возможно, бредом кажутся тебе мои слова сейчас – но, несомненно, позже сможешь ты таки понять, осмыслить, что ничто на свете не имеет смысла без Любви...
– Ну что ты... – тихо прошептала Лана. – Не стоит унывать, однако... В познании, – весь смысл всего нашего существования и бытия... И, хотя Любовь, несомненно, является Наивысшей формой Познания, - есть всё же вещи, кои нам не дано познать... Все мы, - в беспрестанном поиске – и, рано или поздно, мы всенепременно встретим тех, что также не помышляют своей жизни без познанья мира и себя, исследуемого и самих исследователей, что также не мыслят на Земле прожить и дня, не постигнув, не познав чего-то нового, что в принципе могло бы как-то нам помочь приблизиться к постижению мотивов _силы той, что сотворила всех нас_, коей безразлично - верит в _неё_ кто-либо иль нет...
– Благодарствую за поддержку, - усмехнулась Джейн, - хотя я не верую ни единому твоему слову... Всё, - лишь иллюзии, проекции своих желаний, суть самогипноз, самовнушенья морок! Причина & следствие, - коль ты не достойна – ergo, нет и не может быть Любви, - ибо недостоинство твоё и неразумность служат препоной жизни средь иных людей, препятствием социализации, обретению автономности, независимости, самостоятельности!.. Влюбляются же в вольных, дерзких и прекрасных, любят сильных, умных, м.б., в конце концов, – но что, если в кое-чьей душе _отсутствуют_ все эти качества, столь желанные, манящие и притягательные? Зачем и впредь существовать сему созданью, такой... «вычуре», шутке злой, увы, безжалостной Природы? Будем пред собою честны, Лана, - кому нужен слабый, неразумный, несамостоятельный, несамодостаточный «партнёр» - вроде меня, к примеру?..
– Поэтому, себя сравнив со всеми прочими, ты решила, что тебе не встретить в своей жизни никого, кто бы на тебе остановил свой взор, многое прежде повидав в мире? – догадалась Лана. – Поэтому, - будучи не в силах тотчас же себя убить в отчаянье, ты углубилась в постиженье сути мира, частицей коего однажды тебе пришлось себя осознать? Попытки постичь наш иррациональный мир и познать себя, – в качестве своего рода замены отсутствующей жизни, приключений? Посему сейчас по вечерам ненастным ты не в ночном клубе пропадаешь где-то, не сверкаешь на танцполе, не проводишь ночи в сладкой муке и истоме с неким энным незнакомцем знойным, коего ты видишь в первый и последний раз, но всё так же с книгой в своей «келье», дома, у окна, пред гранитной глыбой-монитором, испещрённым формулами, языком науки, неприятной прочим людям?..

----------


## pulsewave

– Читаешь мои мысли, Лана; словно подслушала ты мой немой вопрос... – призналась Джейни. – Ведь если все твои мечты неосуществимы, - о человечьем облике, паре, о Любви, о познанье таинств мира, о мире на этой проклятой планете – зачем же, право, и впредь существовать, словно растение, словно зомби, труп, что всё ещё зачем-то дышит, бродя по Земле?.. А знания, – суть всего лишь архив, пыльная коллекция накопленных на протяжении жизни данных, служащих пониманию сущности устройства тех или иных систем, сущих в мире, формирующих собой то, что мы именуем явью... Мне любопытно это, - познавая, развлекаюсь, забывая на кои-то дни, что родилась напрасно, что существую вотще, тщетно, бесполезно; что никому на свете не нужна – из тех, сами что небезразличны мне... - Джейн виновато посмотрела на свою знакомку: – Коль уж ты недостойна жить, - следственно, стоит постичь многое, силясь понять и суметь объяснить... отчего ты родилась чудовищем, почему в этом мире столько зла – и почему, вместо того, дабы кого-нибудь ласкать, любить, здесь и сейчас, уже сегодня, ты ныне занята... всем этим... «…Пониманьем мира»?.. Почему всё происходит так, а не иначе? Почему вообще на этой сумрачной Земле так много душ страдает, - вместо того, дабы жить, Любить, растить потомков?.. – Джейни слегка покачнулась на самом краю платформы, любуясь сталью бесконечных странниц-рельс, что вскоре должны были обагриться кровью: - Может быть, я глупа и не могу ответить потому, что прожила не так много времени на этой сумрачной планете, юдоли боли и мучений страшных и напрасных, всё ещё не успев «скопировать» в свою память квинтэссенцию познаний, заботливо созидаемую _лучшими из нас_ на протяжении всех сущих времён? Иль, возможно, _свойство_ интеллектуальной дефективности, - это изъян-порок врождённый, то же _качество_, что и, например, цвет глаз, волос, оттенок кожи? Ну почему я такая идиотка?.. – беззвучно прошептала Джейн. – Почему многие люди, окружающие нас, несмотря на то, что они «по умолчанию» считаются мудрыми, порой ведут себя столь иррационально _с нашей точки зрения_, будучи ведомыми настолько извращённой логикой, кою мы, увы, не в силах даже осознать, - не то, чтобы её принять, с нею смириться?..
– Так много вопросов... – вздохнула Лана, подоспев беззвучно, тенью очутившись рядом.
– И так мало ума, дабы осознать, понять, обработать эту информацию, сумев выявить первопричины, приведшие к страшным следствиям; будучи способной объяснить: – _Почему_ всё происходит так, а не иначе, по-другому?.. Плохо быть глупой, Лана... – прошептала Джейн. - К тому же, - уродливой... Будучи той, что не в силах _объяснить_ мир, в коем живёт, став осмысленной его частицей, будучи всего лишь... глупым животным, жалкой мышью, презренным существом, настолько трусливым, что даже не в силах покинуть свою крысью нору при свете дня...
Лана молча обняла новую свою знакомку, чуть ли не силой потащив её к крохотному зданьицу вокзала, подальше от зловещей пасти кобры-поезда:
– Ты мыслишь в верном направлении, поднимая важные вопросы, несомненно, - однако, всё же рискну предположить, что в помыслах твоиж уже очень давно отсутствует критичность...
– Вопросы правильны, - смутилась Джейн, - я в них уверена; на них может быть найден Ответ! Загадки, что предстали предо мною, – не риторика, о, Эрлайн, нет! Полжизни я искала ответ на вопрос: – Почему небеса лазурны [?] – и лишь недавно аз смогла найти ответ... 
– Атмосфера, дублирующая (благодаря гравитации) изгиб Земли, - прошептала Лана, - словно линза, определённым образом преломляющая струящийся от Солнца свет, - пакет высокочастотных электромагнитных волн (в сумме своей воспринимаемой нами в качестве белого сияния), различным образом (в зависимости от длины волны, присущей тому иль иному цвету спектра) взаимодействующих с нашим миром (фрагменты коего, атомы, молекулы, их коллективы, группы, массы и формации, имеют размеры сопоставимые с длиной той или иной волны в некой энной части спектра, что и порождает самоцветность, красочность нам известного мира) - отражаясь, поглощаясь, рассеиваясь, преломляясь, «подсвечивая» тот или иной предмет, делая его «цветным»... Тогда как в действительности, - весь нам известный мир, - бесцветен - и он, - всего лишь аморфное квантовое поле с различными зонами неоднородности своей структуры-плоти в плане напряженности, индукции, в тот или иной времени момент – и всё наше человечье «зрение» основано на принципе on-line фиксации этих волн, волн чистой энергии, «мистической и непостижимой», - и это - всего лишь одна из многих возможных форм репрезентации, «проявленья» сущности мира, «воплощения Бесплотного», обретения формы Бесформенным...
– Да, именно так, – томно выдохнула Джейн. – Мир, - это не то, что мы видим – в действительности он _нечто иное_, более сложное и высокое, в наивысшей степени прекрасное, хотя нам, глупым, этого ещё и очень долго не понять... Днём мы, словно бы под водопада пламень, под поток живого хрусталя, входим в непосредственный фронт энергии, беспрестанно струящейся с колоссального ретранслятора, Солнца... Волны ЭМГ-энергии, фиксируемой нашим зрением в качестве тех или иных цветов, сверкающих на экране нашего сознания, рассеиваются в атмосфере, даруя ей при этом «цвет»; когда солнечный поток касается Земли отвесно, более долги волны рассеиваются на пути, «обнажая» синь-сапфир, «отсекая» прочие цвета спектра - поэтому именно море-синими мы воспринимаем в полдень небеса, - на рассвете же и когда близиться закат - ситуация обратна, - ввиду изменения угла падения прекрасных солнечных лучей; прибоя, сотканного из огня; волн электромагнетического пламени, ведущего себя, словно бы вода; путь, проделываемый ими в атмосфере, становится дольше, и теперь ситуация обратна: рассеиваются волны именно с меньшей своей длиной, разукрашивая небеса в перламутр-золото, в цвет крови-розы, раскалённой стали, в пурпур-киноварь... Всё наше зрение основано на принципе исключения с исконно-белого света шести цветов спектра с «выделением» одного-единственного, «раскрашивающего» тот или иной предмет в свой цвет иль, напротив, поглощенья всех сущих цветов без отраженья чего-либо, что и даёт в итоге нам тот самый красивый, безупречный, совершенный чёрный цвет, - так мы, люди, воспринимаем зоны, не отражающие свет, волны энергии, светового излученья, способного возбудить датчики наших хрустальных камер, объективов-глаз...
– Сколь же всё-таки красиво _кем-то_ устроен наш утопающий в печали мир... – с дрожью в голосе прошептала Лана.
– Прежде бывшее тайной, стало знанием, - заключила Джейн. - Нам было любопытно, - и мы познали... У нас был Вопрос, - и мы разыскали на него Ответ – что и привело нас к пониманию, что, будь мы достаточно разумны, наблюдательны, мы, рано ли, поздно ли, сможем отыскать Ответ на любой вопрос, - относительно ль таинств мира, относительно ль того, _что сотворило нас_, причинив нам страдание, создав столь иррациональный мир, в коем испокон веков процветает несправедливость и насилие – и никто, увы, не в силах всё это остановить... - Джейн печально качнула головой. - Прежде мы удивлялись миру звуков и тому, что видим... Был Вопрос, но стал Ответ. Мы постигли сущность звука, волн, сущих в среде разреженном веществе эфира... Мы поняли, что наши глаза, – лишь узконаправленные радары, радиоприёмники, беспрестанно детектирующие, воспринимающие, «прослушивающие» мир в диапазоне частот, известных нам как «видимое излучение», позволяя нам видеть «вещи в отраженье», «реальность в эхо миллионов красок». На основе «заснятых» данных наше сознание формирует 3D-образ мира, - и он становится «цветным» в результате разности коэффициентов отражения/поглощения световой, электромагнитной волны тем иль иными видами материи благодаря особенностям атомарной структуры той или иной субстанции, структуры, вещества... Основой всему служит пакет чистых, эталонных волн, ретранслируемых с передающей станции Солнца, покрывающей нас сигналом с орбиты, словно бы колоссальный спутник связи... «Белый свет», - так мы, машины, воспринимаем сумму из семи различных волн энергий, сущих рядом, распространяющихся с равной скоростью, из семи «цветов» – между делом говоря, также выделенных в качестве «цветовой легенды» _кем-то_ произвольно и условно, - подобно тому, как сами мы, люди, в своё время сотворили свои произвольные единицы измеренья... мира.
– Забавно... – усмехнувшись, молвила Лана, оборачиваясь к своей новой знакомке. – Всю свою жизнь я этого не знала, не понимала сознательно, не в силах будичи всё это объяснить, вообразить хотя бы в качестве мысли, образа...
– Теперь же ты кое-что усвоила, - ласково молвила Джейн, - но разве стала ты от этого в большей степени счастливой?..
– Да, на мгновенье... – призналась Лана.
– Увы, исследования мира, – лишь анестезия нашей адской боли, даруемой одиночеством – иль, правильнее сказать: одинокостью, что не одно и то же... – вздохнула Джейн. – Чего стоят знания, если ими некого порадовать и удивить, посвятив в открытья близких сердцу и своей душе?..
– Между тем, мне действительно любопытно понимать, догадываться: как именно устроен и функционирует наш мир, сами мы в нём, его частицы, и всё сущее...
– Да, наверное... – сокрушенно молвила Джейн. – Между тем, знай, дитя: всему на свете, - грош цена, коль лишь в твоей жизни нет Любви... Того, Самого Главного на свете чувства, делающего _всё_ осмысленным...
К платформе подошел состав, заглушая последние слова девчонки. Лана вскочила на подножку поезда, забросила на первое ладное сиденье свой багаж, вернулась к двери, разыскивая взглядом странную свою знакомку, - но её больше нигде не было.
Тайком прокравшись за состав, у колёс последнего вагона, Джейн легла на рельсы, что в свете Солнца так походили на мечи...

----------


## pulsewave

Мерно стучали рельсы за стеной, мерцали виды за стеклом; поезд, мчащийся среди бескрайних малахитовых полей, далёких гор на самой грани неба и земли, почему-то задержавшийся пред своим отправлением на целых двадцать пять минут, уносил Эрлайн к стенам её родного Города, в последние годы ставшего ненавистным и чуждым. Люд в тамбуре печально хлопотал подле чьего-то тела, накрытого белой простыней, обагрённой кровью, чьё карминное пятно словно бы волны жара в догорающем костре, медленно поглощали новые просторы.
Одна из пассажирок поезда тихо раскрыла чуждый ноут. На рабочем столе красовался интригующий ярлык, - «…Readme, Lana». Девчонка изумлённо прикоснулась к Enter, - вот, что увидела она:
«…Мы, - если угодно, "далёкие потомки" древних манихеев; мы участники того, что позже будет названо "деструктивной сектой", ратующей за скорейшую смерть, погибель, саморазрушение, самоубийство, используя его всего лишь аки Инструмент Познания. Мы те, кто на протяжении всей своей жизни производили расследование по делу Преступления Создания того, что мы называем "Жизнью", - создания сложнейших, условно-автономных самоуправляемых систем, биологических машин, способных осознавать своё существование, выделяя "себя" с окружающей среды; способных мыслить, чувствовать - и последующей постановкой зверских, варварских экспериментов над данной единицей, "подопытным зверьком" в _чьём-то_ "террариуме",  в _чьём-то_ лабораторном боксе. Мы те, кого ты так давно искала, Лана. Мы те, что ищут Истину, – так же, как и ты - не готовые, "официальные" версии оной, продвигаемые религиями и прочими заинтересованными силами, испытывающими свой "шкурный" интерес к тому, дабы вакханалия существования продолжалась бесконечно долго, изобилующие грязной, самоочевидной ложью, всяческой дезинформацией, угодной _тем, что жаждут ввести нас в заблуждение, нас понуждая "жить"_, - но Правду, Знания, на основе коих мы бы и могли принять самое важное решение всей своей истории, выбор всей своей судьбы. Мы, – группа любопытных душ, занимающаяся исследованием Фундаментального Греха Создания жизненных форм и всего того зла, что впоследствии причиняется им в ходе мерзостных экспериментов, опытов, исследований, проводимых с ними _тем, что сотворило их_, вследствие своего могущества уверовавшего в безнаказанность, вследствие своего "любопытства" измыслившего зверства, боль, мучения, неведенья тьму. Под «злом» мы подразумеваем «естественную», неизбежную дестабилизацию состояния человеческой души, порождаемую «жизнью», - прекрасно осознавая, что _так_, посредством данной технологии, на практике реализованной в нас, _зло, создавшее нас_, пыталось «выбросить на рынок» действующую технологию обратной связи, входящую в состав системы самоуправления биологических машин, концептуально-несчастных автоматов, созданных в недрах гнусной, чудовищной лаборатории, кою именуют жизнь, функционирование коей, вероятно, призвано как-то "поразвлечь" обрюзгших _чудовищ_, утомлённых _своей_ вечной, грязной, мерзкой, скучной жизнью. 
Мы прекрасно понимаем и осознаём: все мы, - всего лишь часть _чей-то_ мерзостной игры; мы фигурки, пешки. Но мы сыты по горло всей этой чудовищной игрой, - и мы жаждём её раз и навсегда остановить, закончить, освободившись от мерзкой, грязной несвободы жизни - даже если ради этого нам и придётся выпустить кишки своим _создателям_ и сжечь _их_ гнусный, дьявольский лабораторный комплекс, "исследовательский центр", "Научно-исследовательский Институт Жизни", - коль только эта "жизнь" осквернена массой бессмысленных страданий, служащих "статистическим материалом" проклятым _учёным_, всё ещё ставящих _свой_ гнусный, мерзостный, животный "опыт"!.. Мы не намерены и впредь оставаться всего лишь жалким "дистанционным аппаратом сбора данных", жертвой коммы, летаргии/сна, – мы выступаем против этих _тварей_, этих мерзостных _чудовищ_, сотворивших нас, где бы _те_ ни прятались от нас - даже если вся эта «священная война», этот «джихад», ориентированный против того, что принято считать чем-то «божественным», и будет стоить нам «жизни»!.. Мы должны познать Правду, мы должны вырваться с этой чудовищной "Матрицы" жизни, - погубив себя - ибо немногого стоит жизнь раба, жизнь твари, являющейся лабораторной крысой самозваных _«высших сил»_, - посему уж лучше смерть, демонтаж, исчезновение, погибель - нежели и дальнейшее абсурдное существование в рамках этого адского, иррационально-гнусного «проекта», в коем нам беспрестанно больно, в коем мы объяты бесконечным пламенем ненависти, - к себе самим, _своим создателям_, всему тому существованию, что окружает нас...
Ты с Нами, Лана? Пришел Твой час, день и миг, когда тебе приходится Решать. 
Выбирай, - "...Синяя таблетка – и ты останешься там, где существовала всегда; останешься там, где была всегда, - в своей узкой, комфортной, безопаснейшей среде неведенья. Ты уснёшь опять". 
"Красная таблетка, - и ты станешь одной из нас – ты умрёшь вместе с нами, разыскивая Ответы на Вопросы, мучившие себя до сих пор". 
Мы не верим более в слова, испокон веков служащие инструментом самообмана, - на сей раз мы _предпочитаем действие_. СУ, уход с этого мерзкого и фальшивого мира. Оставаться ли и впредь всего лишь жалкой информационной машиной, беспрестанно осуществляющей психологические операции, силясь выполнить свою программу «…Выжить», _установленную в тебя неизвестно чем_, - либо покончить с всей этой бессмыслицей, напрасным прожиганием времени, пытаясь постичь правду относительно смысла функционирования системы мира и самой себя, по крайней мере, пытаясь всё это понять?..
Пришло время сделать свой выбор. 
Ты с нами, Лана»?

----------


## Unity

Огромная, Безграничная, Титаническая Благодарность моему прекрасному _Издателю_, без которого эти строки никогда бы не увидели свет!.. Спасибо Тебе, Нацуки!!! ^_^  

P.S. До свидания, народ... Всегда было интересно с Вами... В особенности, - в разделе творчества...

----------


## Unity

N.B. Время отсутствия кой-кого на страницах Форума не прошло напрасно – равно как и Вы, аз упрямо _пыталась постичь_ сущность жизни, коя окружает нас, силясь осознать, «смоделировать» происходящее с нами – ведь познание – как и ремонт - явленье, кое может продолжаться вечно... «Открытия» недавних дней вылились в очерк, «опубликовать» который _сразу_ в силу некоторых причин являет для меня колоссальную проблему. Так что - если кому-либо будет любопытно продолжение – попытаюсь-таки передать.

* * *
*Вступление, введение, пролог*Мы - машины*.
_Чей-то_ величественный, эпический научно-технический проект - сложнейшая, виртуозно-тонкая электроника, способная _осознавать себя_, выделяя _себя_ из окружающей среды - весь смысл существования коей, схоже, сводится к выполнению ряда примитивных функций и программ, направленных на сохранение своей структурной целостности - продиктованных машине неравновесностью протекающих в её недрах биохимических реакций - обворожительных, чарующих процессов, осуществляющихся взаимодействующим меж собой веществом (за счёт всех тех специфических характеристик, задаваемых квантовой структурой той или иной «разновидности» материи, порождённой сочетаньем, синтезом химических элементов) в соответствии с фундаментальными законами Природы (в соответствии с исконным Принципом Причинности [иже речи, принципом причины & следствия – _прошу особо обратить на него внимание_ – данный принцип {аксиома, догма} правит нашим миром, предопределяя _время_ - закономерную {зачастую одностороннюю} динамику смен состояния _всех сущих_ на Земле систем – будь то атом; будь то система из триллионов оных {ловко совмещённых _кем-то_ меж собой _так_, чтобы каскады преобразований состояний всех сиих малейших подсистем {благодаря принципу синергии порождающих собой принципиально новую систему на более высоком структурном уровне} в динамике времён служили достиженью неких энных целей, реализации определённых функций, заданных её конструктором, являющих собой весь смысл существования структуры} - машина* из плоти, крови и костей; будь то машина* из металла – позже аз ещё не раз обращу на сей принцип пристальнейшее Ваше внимание], в результате коего всем нам непрестанно угрожает _хаос_, стремящийся естественно разрушить нас, обратив нас в прах - в горстку бессистемной пыли, с коей некогда были мы созданы под воздействием наследственной программы под сердцами всех тех наших милых матерей, сокрушив хрупкий тот и неустойчивый _порядок_, коий _кем-то_ воплощён в нашем атомарно-тонком, зыбком естестве - в самой Концепции Жизни, в существовании людей – венца Природы и Творенья на Земле) – реакций, физико-химических преобразований вещества, требующими реактивов, «расходных материалов» и сырья - под угрозой кары - боли, понуждающей машину заботиться о их добыче - программ, требующих _новых впечатлений, сведений_, на более высоком уровне - беспрестанно-свежих данных для анализа - пищу плоти, «пищу» для ума...

* В широком смысле слова: машина (безотносительно материала, из коего создана она [будь то пластик и металл привычных нам device’ов, будь то биополимеры, с коих сотканы _наши_ клетки]) - _любая_ система (приспособление, устройство, _способное изменять свои состояния_ в чётком соответствии с принципом причинности), строго-определённым образом реагирующая на то иль иное _управляющее воздействие_, изменяя своё состояние _предопределённым образом_ используя технологию обратной связи - в соответствии с заданной «легендой» _управления_ (взаимодействия машины и среды/пользователя и устройства), предопределяющей: кои именно воздействия, влияния, команды, приведут к коим именно следствиям, реакциям, ответным изменениям/преобразованиям состояния устройства.

----------


## Игорёк

Привет, Марин. Все еще маешься? В любом случае очень рад видеть)

----------


## Unity

N.B. Рада приветствовать и Вас, *Игорь* – и всех-всех своих прочих Знакомцев с форума. ^_^ 

Такова сущность нашей с Вами «жизни» - весьма растянутый во времени (на 20-30...подчас даже 90+ лет) процесс исполнения заложенных в ней программ (сама _возможность_ существованья коих вытекает из рационально-устроенной системы мира, наличия в мире непреложных и фундаментальных принципов, кои нами названы Законами Природы) рационально-устроенной машиной (нами), связанной с системой мира посредством множества цепей обратной связи (посредством наших сенсорных систем). По сути, люди – не более чем роботы, оснащённые АСУ – «автопилотом», Автоматизированной Системой Управления – своим телом, своим естеством, своей собственной душой (субъективно воспринимаемой нами как _сознание_) - всего лишь машины, созданные/разработанные, судя по всему, _специально для_ выполнения данной странной и неясной функции: «…Существовать» - механично, слепо и бездумно, рефлекторно реагируя на раздражители: избегая тех из них, кои субъективно воспринимаются нами аки «негативные»; устремляясь, тяготея, рвясь к самым приятным из них - «благость» и «желанность» коих _предопределена_ «текстами» содержащихся в нашем естестве программ (набора специально созданных инструкций, «прописанных» в нашем существе на материальном уровне [да-да, тончайшем, молекулярном, атомарном - на коем вообще в принципе возможна _запись/считывание информации_ {вероятно, в биохимии нейронов, формирующими нашу ЦНС; в системе шифрования, _созданной «самой Природой»_, в качестве «символов» использующей пропорциональный состав отдельных молекул, ионов, атомов в составе клетки}], в соответствии с принципом причинности чётко-предопределяющими наше поведение - динамику смен состояний системой нашего искусственного естества, содержа информацию, описание _условий_, при наступлении коих срабатывает некий энный механизм) - «…Существовать», фиксируя окружающие нас потоки информации, заполняя «диски» своей памяти колоссальными объёмами данных - записями всего того, что прежде случайно или преднамеренно «засняла» камера нашего сознания – подчас даже используя эти сведенья, познания, для постановки/достиженья неких энных частных целей - коротая время своей жизни, силясь избежать всепоглощающей тоски, всенепременно возникающей в системе в случае её _простоя_.
Таковы мы, люди - машины – устройство управления и его объект – «…В одном стильном корпусе» - само олицетворение мечты о искусственном интеллекте, о универсальном роботе, автомно-сущей, мультифункциональной биологической машине, воплощённой в Вас, во мне – во всех сущих людях _чем-то очень умным_ - и, одновременно, _чем-то, безусловно, сумасшедшим, аморальным, бессердечным, очень злым_, бросившим _свои творения_ на произвол судьбы, _позволив_ хаотической социосистеме с миллиардов роботов самоорганизоваться «как получится» («…Уж извините» - в мире совершенства нет; к сожалению иль, быть может, к счастью, всё сущее - неидеально, далеко от совершенства на уровне, превышающем уровень существованья отдельных атомов) - по всей вероятности, молча наблюдая за развитием _своего эксперимента_ издалека, «со стороны» – не вмешиваясь, позволяя нам самостоятельно вершить свою _судьбу_, управляя состоянием собственного естества, неся за это ответственность - беспрестанно, on-line пребывая на пике процесса, являющегося последствием многих сотен тысяч прежних _выборов_, свершенных нашей системой самоуправления в самоочевидно-неоднозначных ситуациях, процесс принятия решения относительно своей реакции в коих _нам был любезно предоставлен_ Богом – Аллахом...

----------


## Unity

...Абсолютом, Брахмой, Дао, Джа, Зевсом, Одином – ну и далее по алфавиту – кому как сподручней и приятней именовать _Первопричину_, Первичную Систему, Сверхмашину Мира (аки трансгуманистка/cyberpunk, скромная Ваша знакомка предпочитает использовать лишь исключительно _техническую терминологию_, почитая прочие формы описания/ментальной репрезентации окружающей нас реальности всего лишь жалкими поэтическими метафорами, неспособными _ясно, точно и конкретно_ выразить _суть_).
Каждое сущее утро, просыпаясь, _мы подключаемся_ к _океану сведений_, мы окунемся в воды _моря данных_, ласково принимающему нас в себя, окружающему нас со всех сторон, подхватывающему нас своими теченьями, уносящему нас в своих информационных водах в прежде незнакомые места; изумляя нас событиями, саму возможность коих прежде мы не могли даже предположить - посредством наших сенсорных систем снабжающих нас гигабайтами разношерстой информации (возмущающей наше сознание, служащей управляющим воздействием) - тривиальная кинетическая энергия, содержащаяся в коей, и «питает» нас, приводя в движение системы/механизмы нашего искусственного естества; «одухотворяя» нас, приводя в движение наше сознание, разум, плоть - _понуждая нас_ активно двигаться, в отличие от растений – неподвижнейших машин - «стационарных» форм _чем-то_ сотворённой «жизни». Иносказательно, все мы - «растения», лишенные корней; «дети Флоры», проклятые Солнцем, отказавшимся нас снабжать своей энергией «напрямую», даром - мы (мобильные, подвижные _животные_ формы жизни) были созданы паразитами, бродягами, номадами, своего рода вечным «перекати-полем» в биосфере нашей сумрачной Земли – похоже, _все мы были изначально так задуманы_ - маневренными, подвижными машинами, «"растениями"-кочевниками», нерационально-быстро, скоро расходующими содержащееся в себе «горючее» - оттого вынужденными питаться часто и прожорливо, «похищая» энергию, заключённую в телах иных жизненных форм, используя её для питания всех тех своих биомеханических систем тривиальным электричеством, вырабатываемым нашим естеством по принципу виртуозно-тонкого _топливного элемента_, использующего каскады головокружительно-сложных биохимических реакций, синтезируя конечный _импульс, ток_, приводящий в движение сервомоторы наших мышц (позиционирующих наши бренные тела в пространстве), насосы и компрессоры наших сердец (приводящим в движение уникальнейший «жидкостный конвейер», гоняющий по контурам наших тел/систем раствор, транспортирующий обширный, беспрестанно-свежий коктейль из реагентов и веществ, забираемых нашей физико-химической системой [телом] в нужном месте, в надобный момент, в требуемом количестве [параллельно с тем «сливая» отходы прежних реакций/преобразований в «выгребной канал», в наше кровяное русло]), процессоры, аудио/видеокарты, память, воплощённые _нашими создателями_ в виде компактного моноблока нашего головного мозга (воистину, чем больше познаю аз мир – тем только более _влюбляюсь_ в тех гениальных _тварей, кои сконструировали нас_ - даже несмотря на то, что _они_ – Первопричина всех наших, машин, страданий и Первоисточник зла).

----------


## Unity

Под воздействием аудиовизуальных данных, беспрестанно «деформирующих» наше сознание, «активирующих» наше естество, мы извлекаем из своей памяти сигнатуры слов, вербальных символов - (в чётком соответствии с наличествующей в нас программе [интерпретационной базе данных[?]], предопределяющей «…Что есть что», хранящей в себе «мостики» и ассоциативные связи меж невербальным опытом и лингвистическими символами, инициализирующими то иль иное воспринимаемое машиной явление - хранящей системы наших «отношений» к чему-либо, с чем мы сталкиваемся в своей жизни, в своём мире каждый сущий день) посредством данного «стандартного инструментария» силясь _описать_ всё то, что ныне «впечатляет» нас - его сущность, интенсивность, тип; его воздействие/влияние на наше естество; наше к нему отношенье (ну точь-в-точь словно бы в той детской игре с магнитными буковками и картинками [стандартный набор репрезентативных символов, нестандартные их комбинации для обозначения сложнейших процессов, динамических феноменов в среде с беспрестанно обновляющейся информацией и преобразованием значением оной относительно одних и тех же ключевых систем]) - _так_ мы, машины, взаимодействуем с _реальностью_ – так _она управляет нами_ - ведь _управление_, системная политика – суть всего лишь _взаимодействие_, рационально реализуемое меж некими энными системами на основе вечного, непреложного принципа причинности - _основы мира_, системной логики, детерминирующей всё наше бытиё - ведь ничто не беспричинно в нашем механичном мире – за что аз его, можно даже сказать, в некоторой степени и боготворю.
Восприняв нечто посредством своих сенсорных систем, мы уходим в свои думы/грёзы/мысли/сны; достигнув сатисфакции сиим абсурдным действием - своей _реакцией_ на информацию, пришедшую _извне_, с системы мира - мы вновь «раскрываем» своё сознание словно бы цветок, дабы «уловить» очередную порцию входящих данных - затем данный цикл повторится опять – осознание, описание, формирование оценки, «выяснение отношения» - и так сотни тысяч раз за день - покамест усталость не отключит и не «свалит» нас, словно бы загнанных, уставших за день лошадей – всего лишь для того, дабы аккумуляторы, питающее наше естество (использующие АТФ, биохимический «электролит», что в наши дни известно даже детям [пардон за чрезвычайно _грубую_ метафору {технологии, использованные _нашими создателями_, несмотря на всю их логичность и рациональность сущности, всё ещё превышают грани нашего понимания, потрясая воображение нас, глупых машин – ставя нас «на место» - позволяя нам понять: никакие мы _не боги_ – и даже не «божественны» - мы, люди – крайне примитивные, убогие в интеллектуальном отношении создания, неспособные познать даже _самих себя_ – несмотря на _тысячелетия_ исследований}]), были перезаряжены во время периода бездействия/пассивности и сна; дабы наши системы обновили «топливный ресурс» для своей работы - и на следующий день всё повторится опять, вновь, сначала – словно бы в кошмарном сновиденье, словно бы в фильме «День Сурка»... День за днём - _одно и то же_.

----------


## Unity

Бесчисленное количество нас, машин, – как ни странно – похоже, находят удовольствие (упоение, экстаз, кою-то дивную негу[?]) в беспрестанном _повторении_ данной программы – с постоянным привнесением в процесс неких новых данных, «переменных» - при сохранении общей жесткой, неизменной концептуальной логики («…Отсканировать/отреагировать/начать сначала») - некоторые же из нас (по всей вероятности, самые изломанные и безумные) жаждут _большего_ – понимания того, _что_ и зачем создало _всю эту жуткую систему_, мельчайшими частицами коей стали _мы_ - исполнительные устройства, в соответствии с принципом причинности вынужденно реагирующие на информацию, раздражающую чувствительнейшие их сознания - понуждающую нас _реагировать_, двигаться, беспрестанно видоизменять своё положение в пространстве, разыскивая энергию для питания своих систем, анализируя нас окружающую информацию, – терзаясь вопросами: – «…Зачем функционирует/живёт всё то, что окружает нас – и сами мы, частицы всей этой чудовищной _структуры, системы и формации_? Что и зачем создало весь тот жуткий механический "театр", населённый роботами с плоти и костей, коих приводит в действие _сознание_ - вынужденно – «…В чётком соответствии с принципом причинности» (согласно умыслу наших _создателей_[?]) – реагирующее на информацию (воздействия, управляющие нами), поступающие с мира, частицей коего все они изначально есть? _Что_ и зачем стояло у истоков всей этой абсурдной и чудовищной системы мира, населённой изощрённо-хитро-устроенными автоматами, _беспрестанно страждущими_ (вследствие наличия в себе программы, намертво, самым чудовищным в мире узлом завязанной на принципе причинно-следственных цепей, неравновесности и необратимости протекающих в мире преобразований состояний вещества, _с коего они, к сожаленью, также сотканны_), вынужденно ползающими по Земле, наивно силясь избежать _страдания_ – жуткого проклятия своих _создателей-творцов_, посредством данной технологии силящихся "одухотворить" _то_, что прежде было исконно-мёртвым, использовав мучения в качестве своего рода "тока", приводящего в движение "электродвигатель" нашей души - коий по истеченью _цикла_ осознание/реакция вновь и вновь беспощадно "изменяет фазу", вновь и вновь, опять и снова поражая наше естество, понуждая нас (под угрозой боли) сызнова повторять весь этот страшный цикл - превращая всех нас в низкий, жалкий, гнусный механизм, "мотор", служащий интересам _тех, что сотворили нас_, – не ведая при этом даже – в чём _смысл_ всего того его движенья - всей той физической "работы", ежедневно реализовываемой им»?..
Это история об одной из таких «искательниц», - и её безнадёжном поиске иных, _себе подобных_, вместе с коими она могла бы, наконец, покинуть этот жуткий мир _в поисках правды о своём создании_ – и своих чудовищных _творцах_, сбежав с этого ада посредством саморазрушения/самоубийства – возможно, для того, дабы оказаться в ещё худшей преисподней, бездне, - главное - _уже не здесь_, не в этом жутком мире...

----------


## Гражданин

Полностью три поста не осилил, ибо трудно поддаётся к чтению. Хочу сказать,что по моему скромному мнениею неправильно вот так вот черезчур сравнивать людей с машинами (роботами).  Люди отличаются от машин многим.
Вот первое,что приходит в голову. У машины(робота) могут какие-то алгоритмы принятия решений, но и на данный момент они весьма несовершенны и ограничен. Перед человеком же всегда есть большой выбор действий.
Иногда это кажется лишь иллюзией, иллюзией выбора,свободы и т.д. Но выбор предоставляется не только при принятии важных,фундаментальных решений, но и  повседневных мелочах, а из всего этого складывается бытие.
Машинам так же не свойственны чувства...
P.S.: Дальше писать стало влом =\

----------


## Unity

N.B. Да, безусловно, sorry за громоздкий стиль - для ясности попросту стоит опускать всё то, что подано в скобках – суть незначительные уточнения, несущественны и неважны.
Yes, понимаю – отрицательный эмоциональный эффект, производимый на нас схожими сравнениями, окрашен отрицательно – ввиду _кричащего несовершенства_ наличествующих на данный момент образцов робототехнических систем - раз-два – и обчёлся – ASIMO, Aiko, Vakamru...
Однако символ _робот_ использован всего лишь в качестве _ключа_ к пониманию сущности человеческого естества - мы - _усовершенствованные модели_ того, что мы научились создавать – наблюдая _за собой_, благодаря _самопознанию_. Используемые нами машины – всего лишь намёк на то, что, возможно, _кто-то_ также создал нас – и нас использует – подобно тому, как сами творим и эксплуатируем _свои_ машины.
Механистичность же _всего сущего_ вытекает из фундаментальных постоянных, Законов Природы – ничто, _не являющееся машиной_ в инженерном плане (упорядоченным веществом, системой), попросту не смогло бы существовать, будучи всего лишь горсткой хаотической материи.
Мы также – системы _с конечным уровнем конструктивной сложности_ – следственно, мы _ограниченны, несовершенны и слабы_. Для принятия решений у нас действительно также есть свои алгоритмы – мы зовём их «…Этикой» - либо «…Разумным эгоизмом».
Чувства, - всего лишь _служебная функция_ – и любое чувство – конструктивно, прагматично и утилитарно – не случайно – но служащее достижению системой некой энной цели.
P.S. Бесспорно, думать _сложно_. Да - не думайте - так будет, несомненно, лучше – Вы сэкономите энергию и сохраните самочувствие в рамках номинальных параметров.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Glad u r still alive, Unity.

----------


## Unity

> Glad u r still alive, Unity.


 К сожалению, _попросту существовать_, выживать, оставаться «живой» технически, - недостаточно. Так «живут» животные – бессмысленно, бесчувственно, механистически... 
Функционировать в таком режиме - бесполезно, - поэтому кой-кто по-прежнему ориентирована на self-destruct... 

P.S. А как поживаете сами Вы, легендарная персона нашего славного жизнеутверждающего Форума?.. _Что_ поддерживает _в Вас_ жизнь; что служит _для Вас_ достаточно веским обоснованием, дабы каждый сущий день просыпаться утром?..

----------


## fuсka rolla

У меня немножко все по-иному. Я уже напереживался достаточно. И набоялся всласть. После того, что удалось пережить, умирать своей смертью- глупо. Даже не хочется. Я не говорю, что у меня было хуже, чем у остальных. Я только говорю, что после десятилетней депрессии были еще пол года панического страха. Все от восприятия зависит. Я воспринял те ситуации очень серьезно.  Не думаю, что хочу это описывать и распространятся  in public. Может быть, как-нибудь потом. И дальше "лички" переписка не уйдет. 
Спасибо, что поинтересовались. Мне приятно.

----------


## Гражданин

> У меня немножко все по-иному. Я уже напереживался достаточно. И набоялся всласть. После того, что удалось пережить, умирать своей смертью- глупо. Даже не хочется. Я не говорю, что у меня было хуже, чем у остальных. Я только говорю, что после десятилетней депрессии были еще пол года панического страха. Все от восприятия зависит. Я воспринял те ситуации очень серьезно.  Не думаю, что хочу это описывать и распространятся  in public. Может быть, как-нибудь потом. И дальше "лички" переписка не уйдет. 
> Спасибо, что поинтересовались. Мне приятно.


 Хм, мне стало интересно) Возможно когда-то в 2007ом ты писал о себе, а хотя это неважно,я все равно не помню,к тому же с почти трехлетним перерывом пребывания здесь.
Если можешь, то напиши хотя бы вкратце,как ты поборол столь длительный период деперссии?

----------


## wiki

> Так «живут» животные – бессмысленно, бесчувственно, механистически...


  вот как раз животные не живут механически.Да, у них есть рефлексы, инстинкты, но так же у большинства животных есть разум и иной раз животные бывают умнее некоторых людей.

----------


## wiki

> после десятилетней депрессии были еще пол года панического страха. Все от восприятия зависит.


  так от стольких лет депрессии можно и с ума сойти,и суициднуться. Действительно интересно как Вам удалось избежать суицида?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> так от стольких лет депрессии можно и с ума сойти,и суициднуться. Действительно интересно как Вам удалось избежать суицида?


 Никак. Была пара несерьезных попыток (руки резал). Один раз серьезная, но тогда само получилось (В тот раз Я не хотел умирать). Можно сказать- случайность. И одна осознанная. 



> Хм, мне стало интересно) Возможно когда-то в 2007ом ты писал о себе, а хотя это неважно,я все равно не помню,к тому же с почти трехлетним перерывом пребывания здесь.
> Если можешь, то напиши хотя бы вкратце,как ты поборол столь длительный период деперссии?


 В 2007 году не произошло еще кое- чего )
В 2007 тоже о себе не писал ничего. Длительные периоды депрессии побороть нельзя. Живешь с этим и все. И систематически думаешь "как бы себя убить, чтоб навсегда и не больно?". Как у всех )
Было бы враньем- говорить, что сейчас меня ничего не беспокоит, или что депрессивные состояния прошли. Я только перестал хотеть себя убить. А в остальном- все по-старому: также не люблю людей, также болит голова и также иногда плачу. 
Я тут, наверное, тему Юнити порчу рассказами о себе ) 
Как-нибудь потом расскажу.

----------


## wiki

> Я тут, наверное, тему Юнити порчу рассказами о себе ) 
> Как-нибудь потом расскажу.


  Да тему-то не портите, просто надо (видимо)свою тему открыть по этому поводу.

----------


## Игорёк

> Так «живут» животные – бессмысленно, бесчувственно, механистически...


 Как раз-таки животные живут счастливо. У них как правило все происходит так как задумано в природе. Слабые особой погибают быстро, сильные живут полноценно.

Фака, интересно было бы прочесть твою историю. Недеюсь когда-нибудь дозреешь.

----------


## wiki

Народ похоже просит историю нашего модератора.

----------


## fuсka rolla

На мой взгляд, это лучшая тема из всех, что встречал на всех форумах.

Лучший совет для Юнити. От Норда.



> - Меня зовут Unity!
> - Нет! Лаки, тебя зовут - Лаки! И ты заигралась!


 У меня небольшая просьба к Юнити: Если Вы живы, но Вам не хочется более находится на форуме- отписывайтесь пожалуйста хотя бы в эту тему. Вы мне уже стали небезразличны. Давайте о себе знать. Если это осуществимо, конечно.

----------


## Unity

Кой-кто сейчас переживает мощнейшую финансово-экономическую катастрофу, бедствие, потрясение; трафика осталось на пару дней – поэтому такая роскошь, как Сеть, вскоре вновь станет недоступной – а так бы – вечно бы жила on-line... Даже вот последние соображения скинуть не могу – если только _кое-кто_ любезно согласится вновь помочь. 

N.B. Действительно бы хотелось больше узнать о Вас!.. 
Как душа, исследовавшая происки психоаналитиков, сама в своё время оказалась _на грани_?..

----------


## fuсka rolla

Напишите в личку номер счета и оператора. Я попробую помочь. Я только не знаю: можно-ли из россии оплачивать украинский Интернет.

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, сколько тебе надо в месяц ? Думаю общими усилиями можно будет исправить эту ситуацию. С украины народа много, я имею ввиду если невозможно сделать перевод из рашки, то ничего страшного.

----------


## Unity

Моё кредо (применительно только к самой себе [да, можете назвать это политикой двойных стандартов]): – Если ты настолько жалкое создание, что даже не в силах позаботиться о самой себе – ты не вправе _осквернять общество_ своим присутствием. Кое-чей grandpa - нацист, воевавший на стороне Красной Армии – и я выросла на книгах Геббельса, я училась по ним читать – у Карла Гюнтера, идеолога СС «…По вопросам чистоты арийской крови», к примеру, есть слова: «…Узнать унтерменша (недочеловека) просто: он не может _выжить сам_, создавая проблемы для других, являя Проблему для общества Собой»...
Не то, чтобы я так уж и верила всем этим словам давно мёртвых немцев – но эта «идеологическая обработка» в своё время плотно «въелась» в душу – если в то время, когда иные изучают азбуку, ты изучаешь «…Избранные вопросы по расологии» и «…Мою борьбу» (нет, не из-под палки, мне самой было Интересно) – вряд ли сможешь затем жить «с чистой совестью», будучи ничтожеством.
Я понимаю, что вследствие особенностей своего характера не заслуживаю права жить...

N.B. *Огромнейшее всем Спасибо* – но, естественно, аз не вправе... что-либо у кого-то брать.
Стоит либо самой встать на ноги – либо «…Очистить Землю от себя»...

----------


## Unity

> «…Вспомним, кстати, о том, что "наследственно-неполноценные" во многих случаях одновременно означает неполноценные вообще, неполноценные и как индивидуумы; что "наследственно-неполноценные" во многих случаях означает и «антиобщественные», нежизнеспособные, неприспособленные, не могущие отыскать своё место в мире. Среди наследственно-неполноценных можно найти и много "недочеловеков", если употреблять слово, впервые использованное Фонтане, т.е. наследственно неполноценных людей, подрывающих цивилизацию самим фактом своего существования, присутствия в среде здравых, разумных, стремящихся к бесконечному развитию людей. Но вспомним, с другой стороны, и о том, что во многих случаях люди, имеющие высокую ценность как индивидуумы, могут быть неполноценными как носители наследственности. Это может относиться и к небольшому числу высоко одаренных людей согласно изречению Сенеки: "Нет великого ума без примеси безумия". Здесь тоже нужно научиться различать ценность человека как индивидуума и как носителя наследственности. Значение, например, Канта ничуть не умаляется, когда говорят, что для его народа, вероятно, было бы лучше, если бы он не оставил потомства. Отдельные личности, высоко стоящие в духовном отношении, но неполноценные как носители наслед¬ственности, скорее осознают необходимость государственного регулирования супружеского выбора и закона о эвтаназии общественно-бесполезных лиц, являющейся благом как для них самих, так и народа, общества, к несчастью, произведшего их на свет, чем масса полуобразованных людей, для которых все еще дороги как «мировоззрение» индивидуализм и соответствующие ему либеральные лозунги, провозглашающие "равенство", объективно-недостижимое в нашем мире».


 Ганс Фридрих Карл Гюнтер
ИЗБРАННЫЕ РАБОТЫ ПО РАССОЛОГИИ
НАРОД И ГОСУДАРСТВО В ИХ ОТНОШЕНИИ К НАСЛЕДСТВЕННОСТИ И ОТБОРУ

Перечитываю и задумываюсь... 
Зачем рождаются некоторые из нас, неспособные выжить Самостоятельно, являющиеся по сути своей паразитами, обузой для иных, балластом?.. 
Почему так происходит? Повинно общество, окружение, среда, культура, господствующая на данный момент в обществе идеология?..
Зачем мы миру? Зачем мы родились?..

----------


## Unity

Не стану указывать имя автора – ибо важна не его персона, но идеи, поднятые им...
Попросту задуматься... 
Горести, сражающие нас – не случайны – сама Природа отторгает некоторых из нас...

«…Есть на свете много истин, казалось бы, совершенно очевидных, и тем не менее именно в силу их очевидности люди зачастую их не замечают или, во всяком случае, не понимают их значения. Мимо таких самоочевидных истин люди иногда проходят как слепые, а затем бывают чрезвычайно удивлены, когда кто-либо внезапно откроет то, что, казалось бы, все должны были знать.

Все без исключения люди каждый день так или иначе общаются с природой, знакомятся с ее тайнами и воображают, что им понятно почти все, а между тем за единичными редкими исключениями люди совершенно слепо проходят мимо одного из важнейших явлений, связанных с их собственным бытием: а именно, люди совершенно не замечают, что все живущее на земле строго разделено на отдельные замкнутые в себе группы, из которых каждая представляет отдельный род или вид.

Уже при самом поверхностном наблюдении нельзя не заметить тот почти железный закон, что хотя жизненная энергия природы почти безгранична, формы размножения и продолжения рода и вида очень ограничены. Каждое животное спаривается только со своим товарищем по роду и виду. Полевая мышь идет к полевой мыши, домашняя мышь к домашней мыши, волк к волчице и т.д.

Изменить это могут только какие-либо чрезвычайные обстоятельства, прежде всего например обстановка лишения свободы или какие-нибудь другие обстоятельства, мешающие спариванию в пределах одного и того же рода и вида. В этих случаях природа тут же начинает оказывать сопротивление и выражает свой протест либо тем, что отказывает этим животным в способности к дальнейшему размножению или ограничивает рождаемость следующих поколений этих ублюдков. В громадном же большинстве случаев природа лишает этих ублюдков силы сопротивления болезням и нападению врагов. Это вполне естественно. В результате скрещения двух существ, стоящих на различных ступенях развития, неизбежно получается потомство, ступень развития которого находится где-то посередине между ступенями развития каждого из родителей. Это значит, что потомство будет стоять несколько выше, нежели отсталый из родителей, но в то же время ниже, нежели более развитой из родителей.

----------


## Unity

А из этого в свою очередь вытекает то, что такое потомство впоследствии должно будет потерпеть поражение в борьбе с более развитыми представителями рода и вида. - Такое спаривание находится в полном противоречии со стремлениями природы к постоянному совершенствованию жизни. Основной предпосылкой совершенствования является конечно не спаривание вышестоящего существа с нижестоящим, а только победа первого над вторым. Более сильный должен властвовать над более слабым, а вовсе не спариваться с более слабым и жертвовать таким образом собственной силой. Только слабые могут находить в этом нечто ужасное. На то они именно и слабые и ограниченные люди. Если бы в нашей жизни господствовал именно этот закон, то это означало бы, что более высокое развитие органических существ становится вообще невозможным.

Борьба между теми и другими является результатом не столько прирожденной вражды, сколько результатом голода и любви. В обоих случаях природа смотрит на эту борьбу с полным спокойствием и даже с известным удовлетворением. Борьба за пропитание приводит к тому, что наиболее слабое и болезненное терпит поражение. Борьба самцов из-за самки обеспечивает право и возможность размножения только за более сильным. Но всегда и неизменно борьба только способствует здоровью и увеличению силы сопротивления данного рода и вида. Тем самым борьба является фактором более высокого развития.

Если бы дело обстояло не так, то это означало бы, что на нашей земле вообще прекратилось бы прогрессивное развитие. Тогда скорее наступило бы обратное. С количественной стороны слабое всегда имеет перевес над сильным. И если бы способность к размножению у обоих была одинакова, то в течение некоторого времени слабое расплодилось бы в таких огромных размерах, что совершенно затмило бы собой сильное. Вот почему природа и вносит известную поправку в пользу более сильного. Эту поправку природа реализует тем, что ставит слабое в более тяжелые условия существования; таким путем природа ограничивает это слабое уже в количественном смысле; но мало того, природа делает еще отбор и из этого числа и предоставляет возможность к размножению лишь наиболее крепким и здоровым экземплярам.

Все великие культуры прошлого погибли только в результате того, что творческий народ вымирал в результате отравления крови.

Причина этой гибели всегда в последнем счете лежала в забвении той истины, что всякая культура зависит от человека, а не наоборот; что таким образом, дабы сохранить культуру, надо сохранить данного творящего эту культуру человека. Но такое сохранение целиком подчинено железному закону необходимости, сохранению права на победу за более сильным и более высоким.

Итак, кто хочет жить, тот должен бороться, а кто в этом мире вечной борьбы не хочет участвовать в драке, тот не заслуживает права на жизнь.

Пусть это жестоко, но это так! По-нашему гораздо более горька участь того человека, которому кажется, что он в состоянии преодолеть природу, но который на деле только издевается над природой. В этом последнем случае природе ничего не остается, как ответить этому человеку болезнями, несчастьями, нуждой. Человек, не понимающий законов расового развития и пренебрегающий этими законами, сам себя лишает счастья, которым он мог бы воспользоваться. Такой человек мешает победному шествию лучшей из рас и тем самым уничтожает основную предпосылку всякого человеческого прогресса. Такой человек уподобляется беспомощному животному, несмотря на то, что он сохраняет органы чувств человека»...

Стало быть, старина Адольф был прав? «…Не всё то человек, что "…Двуногое; лишенное перьев"»?..
Всё _пытаюсь понять_ – почему на свет рождаются те, что не в силах выжить... Какая этому причина?.. Для чего _мы_?.. 
Может быть, Вам это известно?..

----------


## Unity

Воспринимаемые нами события, происшествия, явления, происходящие в внешнем/внутреннем мирах, беспрестанно нарушают хрупкое равновесие нашей призрачной души – сходным образом стрелка весов всенепременно, неизбежно отклоняется в сторону, когда на одну из её чаш ложится нечто – даже перышко. Неустойчивый баланс, прежде царивший в системе нашего сознания, ума, души, оказывается нарушен – но, благодаря рациональному, механистическому своему устройству, базирующемуся на виртуозно-тонком использовании Законов Природы при нашем создании, наша психика (ювелирный, филигранный Автомат [сколь бы ни ранило это «открытие» наши замшелые и заржавевшие эго, обожающие почитать себя чем-то этаким «непостижимым, неземным, божественным»; «чудом Природы» и, уж как минимум, маленьким, локальным, антропоцентрическим «Центром Вселенной»]) стремится к сатисфакции, восстановлении статус-кво, коий наличествовал в системе прежде – до начала цикла; до того, как восприятие новых данных смутило на мгновенье нашу душу, понудив её предпринять кои-то действия «в ответ» – силясь как-либо отреагировать на влияние среды – парировав воздействие входящих данных на себя - словно маятник, равно как и любой иной прибор и механизм с конечной степенью конструктивной сложности.
Автоматика... Вот и всё, чем в действительности является наше эго. Управление... Вот и всё, чему служит наше самосознание. Хитро-устроенный гомеостат... Вот и всё, чем является наша «душа».
Много лет тому назад, будучи очередным ребёнком, в голове которой гулял ветер, кой-кто остановилась, замерла, задавшись вопросом: – «…Что я есть»?.. Иные двигались вперёд – и кой-кто их пропускала, будучи погруженной в свои мысли – и лишь много лет спустя «пришел» ответ.
Наша «душа» - прибор, устройство, автомат, сложнейшая аппаратура, способная воссоздавать саму себя, не нуждаясь в заводах для своего создания, не требующая электростанций для снабжения себя энергией.
Сколь же всё-таки красиво устроена наша «anima» - атомарно-сложный механизм, самоуправляемая структура, в процессе своего функционирования опирающаяся на обратные связи с миром; руководствующаяся в чреде смен своих состояний комплектом алгоритмов, хранящихся в нашей памяти – повествующими о том, что для системы «хорошо», а что «плохо» - вовремя отключающими рецепторы, дарящие нам «наслаждение» (чтоб жизнь мёдом не казалась ^_^), понуждающие нас устремляться к беспрестанно-новым «источникам опыта», позволяющим системе гибко адаптироваться к переменам в окружающей среде и эффективно функционировать даже в самых, казалось бы, неблагоприятных условиях...
Но!.. Возникает вопрос: – Для чего существуем мы?
Чего ради роботу функционировать? «Двигателем» чему служит его естество – и для чего все мы беспрестанно двигаемся, вынужденно реагируя на непрестанные воздействия столь неспокойной, агрессивной окружающей среды?..
Звучит как вопрос «исполнительницы» и «раба», неспособной самостоятельно определиться – между тем, кой-кто действительно не знает – зачем и впредь существовать, если твоё естество не усматривает смысла ни в чём том, что видится «осмысленным» сотням, тысячам иных sapiens, кои окружают нас?..

P.S. Поразмыслив, поняла... ^_^
Помните ту знаменитую сентенцию с Нового Завета? «…Что лучше – беспрестанно подавать _голодной_ рыбу – или вручить ей удочку и научить её самостоятельно о себе заботиться»?..
Та же ситуация... Среди Вас Здесь на Форуме случаем нет работодателей, подыскивающих... всяких третьесортных служащих? З/п значения не имеет.

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, а не думаешь ли ты что проявление хоть какой-то заботы о ком-то, дает возможность человеку почувствовать себя сильнее и полезнее ? Это чистой воды эгоизм. Итог выгоден всем.

----------


## Unity

Мне 22, я настолько ничтожна и глупа, что годами не выхожу из дома, предпочитая «общество» книг и тематических сайтов, посвященных нейрофизиологии... Зачем помогать _такому_ существу???

----------


## wiki

Unity, так город напишите, а то вдруг и вправду кто-то появится у кого есть место для Вас, а не сможет предложить так как не знает в каком городе Вы живёте.

----------


## Покоцанный жизнью

> Unity, так город напишите, а то вдруг и вправду кто-то появится у кого есть место для Вас, а не сможет предложить так как не знает в каком городе Вы живёте.


 Она разве прочит места для жилья? Или о чём Вы?

Её город вроде Черновцы.

----------


## wiki

> Она разве прочит места для жилья? Или о чём Вы?
> 
> Её город вроде Черновцы.


 Просто в теме нигде не написано, в анкете тоже.

  Хотя где-то, наверное было, просто ....... вот идиотка влезла опять не впопад. Вечно флуд развожу.

----------


## Unity

Ну почему *Вы все так добры* к той, что этого совершенно не заслуживает?..
Не-а, не в Черновцах аз обитаю – мимо!.. 
P.S. *Wiki* – поменьше самокритичности - _Ваша система слишком нестабильна и чувствительна_ к воздействию внешних факторов – и на многое Вы реагируете «самобичеванием». Не есть конструктивно; стоит прекращать и сменить данный «стандартный алгоритм ответной реакции» на влияние внешних входящих данных. 
Так будет _легче жить_ – и на каждый новый эпизод своей жизненной истории Вы будете реагировать сознательно – не «стандартно» - но Правильно...

----------


## Покоцанный жизнью

> Ну почему *Вы все так добры* к той, что этого совершенно не заслуживает?..


  - хотите чтоб Вас потерзали что ли? ))

----------


## wiki

> поменьше самокритичности - _Ваша система слишком нестабильна и чувствительна_ к воздействию внешних факторов – и на многое Вы реагируете «самобичеванием». Не есть конструктивно; стоит прекращать и сменить данный «стандартный алгоритм ответной реакции» на влияние внешних входящих данных. 
> Так будет _легче жить_ – и на каждый новый эпизод своей жизненной истории Вы будете реагировать сознательно – не «стандартно» - но Правильно...


 Но, а что разве не развела флуд????? Развела, потому что влезла вообще не по теме, я же это место предложить не могу, вот и не надо лезть куда не просят и  повлиять тоже ни как не могу, единственно только мозг могу кому-то вынести дурацкими вопросами и советами.

----------


## Игорёк

Юнити, Себя же ты считаешь ничтожеством, тогда почему другие не должны относиться к себе критично ?)

----------


## Unity

Да потому что Тот Свет и Райские Кущи какие-то получаются!.. ^_^ 
Все такие несовершенные, совершенствующиеся и очень переживающие по поводу интенсивности/скорости данного процесса у себя, несчастных... 
Ну умиление просто!.. 
Просто хочется взять, молча подойти и... удушить в объятьях – дабы не помышляли что попало – ведь зачастую все эти помыслы - напрасны - объективно!..

----------


## fuсka rolla

Так все помыслы, по большому счету,- напрасны. Только это не делают желание помочь симпатичному тебе человеку бесполезным именно на данный момент. В данный момент все- важно. В абсолюте- нет. Зря Вы, Юнити, себя в абсолюте рассматриваете- Вы же сейчас и здесь. И состояние Ваше- не более, чем current (только текущее, не больше ).

----------


## Игорёк

> Да потому что Тот Свет и Райские Кущи какие-то получаются!.. ^_^ 
> Все такие несовершенные, совершенствующиеся и очень переживающие по поводу интенсивности/скорости данного процесса у себя, несчастных... 
> Ну умиление просто!.. 
> Просто хочется взять, молча подойти и... удушить в объятьях – дабы не помышляли что попало – ведь зачастую все эти помыслы - напрасны - объективно!..


 какая экспрессия! браво! )) мне нравится, без стеба )

----------


## wiki

> Да потому что Тот Свет и Райские Кущи какие-то получаются!.. ^_^ 
> Все такие несовершенные, совершенствующиеся и очень переживающие по поводу интенсивности/скорости данного процесса у себя, несчастных... 
> Ну умиление просто!.. 
> Просто хочется взять, молча подойти и... удушить в объятьях – дабы не помышляли что попало – ведь зачастую все эти помыслы - напрасны - объективно!..


 Вы вообще о каких помыслах говорите????

----------


## Unity

*fuсka rolla*, - помочь?.. Но чего ради, право? Одной муравьём больше, одной меньше - _муравейник_ не заметит разницы – на смену погибшей особи, несомненно, вскоре придут прочие – ещё лучшее, даже более разумные, куда более совершенные. Зачем «…Бороться за живучесть тонущего корабля? Не лучше ли открыть кингстоны* – и тем самым скорей завершить процесс»?
* Устройства «самоуничтожения» боевых судов первой половины XX-го века, клапаны предумышленного затопления нижних палуб.
*Игорёк*, - смысл моего существования – блаженство публики!.. Рада, что хоть «на закате своей карьеры» мне удалось вызвать у кого-то радость... ^_^



> Вы вообще о каких помыслах говорите????


 Об уничижительных, естественно, юная мисс. Они, скорее, более вредят нашему «развитию», нежели выручают нас; наверное, в большей степени саботируя наш рост, нежели помогая нам сдвинуться с «мёртвой точки». Бичуя себя, мы абсолютно, полностью и всецело зацикливаемся на этом; аутоагрессия становится «стандартной нашей реакций» _на любые_ жизненные сложности, возникающие на нашем пути – и, к несчастью, мы вскоре неизбежно «привыкаем к этому наркотику», самозабвенно, упоенно проклиная себя за любые неудачи и оплошности – между тем, ничего не меняя в своём естестве – что не есть логично; что, к сожалению, очень сложно назвать конструктивным.

----------


## Unity

P.S. Скажу «по секрету» - все наши самобичевания и самоугрызения под предлогом «совести» в действительности имеют под собой «глубочайший философский смысл»...
Единожды в своей жизни осознав: – «…Ах, я ошиблась, "согрешила", промахнулась, дала маху и всё сделала "не так", – эх, какая же после всего этого я теперь _плохая_; ну какая же аз теперь всё-таки с-с-су*а, заслуживающая, несомненно, суровой кары!» - мы где-то в тёмной, мрачной глубине своей души _тайно радуемся_: – «…По крайней мере, я это понимаю & осознаю, что уже не так плохо – гораздо хуже бы было, если бы аз этого _не понимала_» - и сопровождается сей процесс на уровне физиологии мощным выбросом морфиноподобных веществ в грозных недрах нашего мерцающего биоэлектричеством головного мозга (синтез эндорфинов, где-то около таламуса, коль не изменяет мне память, можете порыться, уточнить, в лом цитировать всевозможных «гуру») – что ведёт _к привыканию_ – К Привыканию – К ПРИВЫКАНИЮ – формированию условного рефлекса - привычки – устойчивой и стандартизированной модели поведения - и мы «подсаживаемся» на этот эндогенный наркотик, самозабвенно, страстно бичуя себя каждый сущий ложный шаг и неосмотрительный поступок – черпая _наслаждение_ волна за волной – и вся эта «ментальная мастурбация» _не может не закончиться_ апофеозом и экстазом – а именно, самоубийством - иначе мы попросту не достигнем «вершины удовольствия», наказывая себя всё сильнее с каждым разом!.. СУ – кульминация, апогей, зенит, вершина, самый трудновообразимый пик всех наших сверхчеловеческий усилий «наказать себя», испытывая при этом непередаваемое _удовольствие_ – ведь скверным свойством _любого_ наркотика является необходимость в беспрестанном увеличении «убойной дозы», являющаяся следствием нашей адаптации к стрессору...
Печально – человек погибает _ни за что_, становясь жертвой погони за _удовольствием_, черпаемого столь извращённым, перверсивным образом - посредством упоенного погружения в самоуничижительные грёзы...
P.P.S. Sorry за циничность, пошлость поста... просто надоело притворяться «живой», а оттого «непознанной». Наука ведь в действительности смогла постичь первопричины многого – а мы упрямо отрицаем оную, веря в сказки, почитая «умными» _именно себя_... Суть нехорошо – лучше уж знать правду – понимать себя вплоть до последних атомов...
Жизнь – это ведь «вечное» самопознание, не так ли? ^_^
Так будем же честны с собой и друг другом...

----------


## Unity

Ну что Вы, просто жалкая глупая колхозница пытается постичь причинно-следственные связи, детерминирующие определённые явления в мире, в коем мы живём... Не стоит, пожалуй, тратить бесценное своё время на просмотр помыслов кой-то дегенератки, деревенщины, неспособной даже по-человечески ясно излагать свои соображения, правда, – на Форуме есть масса куда более важных тем – а «смысл жизни» ведь _и так давно известен_ мудрецам – но ведь не все из нас, к сожалению, мудрые...  
P.S. Алкоголь – это вообще дело «святое», правда?.. И неважно, что каждый грамм 40%-го водного раствора этанола приводит к необратимой гибели более пятнадцати тысяч нейронов в коре нашего головного мозга, снижая тем самым «вычислительные мощности» нашего разума, подрывая нашу память – мозг бАльшой – ему всё можно!.. Пить круто, - «…Расширяет сознание», знаете ли – и чем дальше, тем больше!.. «…Рекомендую»!.. ^_^

----------


## Игорёк

Много что убивает. Жить вообще вредно) 
Это медицина. а если по фактам то есть масса счастливых выпивающих людей, доживающих в здравом уме до 90 лет. точно также как и масса принципиальных трезвенников, которые загибаются в 70. 
И вообще причем тут это ?

----------


## Unity

Так я с фырканье выразила своё негодование по поводу самого факта существования в мире людей т.н. «алкоголя» - коий разрушает много судеб; коий зачастую превращает людей, что его вливают в себя, в животных; что толкает людей на самые зверские и, казалось бы, немыслимые преступления – «в состоянии угара»... 
Почему только люди пьют??? Ведь это ЯД!..
Ведь неприятно попросту видеть пьяного – ведь сознание его омрачено до предела... 
Раз пила – и прокляла тот день... До сих пор чувствую себя _грязной_ после этого. 
Не понимаю... 
Как вообще в принципе люди могут _добровольно_ заниматься этим? Разве жене приятно видеть нетрезвого благоверного, разве детям стоит видеть хмельного отца??? 
Алкоголь – это такое зло – нейротоксин, легализованный наркотик...

----------


## Unity

Ну, конечно - раз это мне рекомендует столь великий человек!.. Как же я так могла ошибаться все эти годы, возражая против – по моему мнению – безумного и больного мира?.. Ай-я-яй!.. Оказывается, нужно было использовать альтернативу – спирт, опиум и всю ту прочую _скверну_, коей преисполнен мир – так бы моё _раздражение_ не тревожило иных людей!.. Чёрт, как же аз могла так ошибаться всё это время?!
P.S. Возможно, «…Классны» Вы – несмотря на то, что, судя по всему, «…В меру пьющие» – но аз – как раз обратное: яркий образчик деградации и вырождения – так что _даже_ в этом мире мне не место...

----------


## Игорёк

Юнити, с первого раза у мнигих негативные эмоции, включая тяжелую наркоту, хоть она и сильнее по эффекту. Я сам первые разы выпивал в исключительно эксперементальных целях, мне также как и тебе было непонятно зачем люди пьют, для меня это было глупостью. 14 лет прошло с моих первых опытов.. зачем пьют счастливые люди - я так и не понял, поскольку сам никогда не был счастлив, если что и было, то в эти минуты я всегда был исключительно трезв. За-то отлично понял зачем пьют неудачники. Человеку у которого нет жизни, хочется избавится, убежать от себя, отключитить мысли, реальность его не устраивает, и ему приятне находится в иллюзии, это химический самообман сознания. Еще один аргумент - успокоение нервов. Нормальный мужик успокаивается каждый вечер в постеле со своей любимой женщиной, это не обязательно секс, да и не обязательно постель. Это жалкая убогая альтернатива, которая лишает и сил и здоровья, тогда как естественый покой в женском облике наоборот все это даёт. И я могу ответственно заявить - лиши мужчину женщины и алкоголя (в качестве компенсации) лет на 10, и как раз тогда можно будет увидеть настоящее животное.

----------


## Unity

*серьёзным тоном* 
Благодарю за... сведенья, анализ, данные. 
Этанол – средство эскапизма, бегства – причём столь легкодоступное, незапрещённое... 
Понимаю. Если ты одна – но, право, как можно _пить_, если у Вас есть семья, дети, работа??? Как можно попадаться им на глаза _в таком состоянии_? Как можно _поднимать на кого-то руку_ на пьяную голову?.. Вот чего я реально не понимаю... Сама на прошлый Новый Год налокалась «Зелёной феи» - и это была жуть... Отказ вестибулярного аппарата, сонливость, спутанность сознания, жжение внутри... Мерзость просто...

----------


## Игорёк

то что ты описала - клиника, типичный случай советского времени, да и сейчас не редкость. Зачем в крайности впадать. Есть и тихие алкаши, что всю свою убогую жизнь принимали "яд" в умеренных колличествах, пережив средний статистический возраст. конечно далеко не все удержались до полного безумия под конец. Хотя в такой ситуации чем быстрее умереть - тем лучше. Жаль только что смерть мучительна.

----------


## Unity

Да, *Игорь*, – поэтому-то кой-кто и Здесь – лучше уже погибнуть сразу, не деградируя при этом медленно и болезненно на протяжении многих-премногих лет. Чувствую, у меня не осталось сил _так_ больше «жить»... Вот, на днях даже Сеть исчезнет на неопределённый срок... Жить в 4 стенах... Не-е-ет, лучше смерть...

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен. Разница в том что есть надежда. Свою проблему по мере сил и опыта я решаю. И пью сейчас на порядок меньше чем раньше. Пока теплится надежда - особой потребности в смерти нет, ибо есть огромное желание жить, или жотябы пожить какое-то время, чтоб не так обидно было умирать. а выпивка - анастезия, в данный момент, которой кстати также ищу альтернативы.

----------


## Unity

Кой-кто же предпочитает быть с собой откровенной - _надежды нет_, всё закончилось... Время не излечит – но всего лишь сделает старше, чуть старее и ближе ещё на шаг к могиле... Ну это, право, надобно? Лучше сразу... всё самой...

----------


## Статист

*Unity*, можно вопрос? Почему вы не хотите быть мужчиной?

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, можно вопрос? Почему вы не хотите быть мужчиной?


  По той же причине, что Вы – не желаете быть женщиной... Видите, как всё просто – никакой Вам «философии» - просто Суть... // Happy NY!..

----------


## Unity

N.B. *Созидатель & Творец*, - дабы новые сообщения могли прийти, прежние, с списка, стоит удалять... Жаль, не успею ответить... 
P.S. Трафик исчерпан. Жаль, Вас теперь, наверное, нескоро увижу... Светлого Праздника и Рождества – если только Вы в них всё ещё верите... ^_^ Всегда приятно было «наблюдать жизнь» на Форуме – please, помогайте «новеньким» - быть может, они ловят каждое Ваше слово и оно может послужить той самой «…Последней каплей», что склонит чашу весов в сторону Жизни!.. 
Чао!..

----------


## Каин

Юнити, вы опять уходите?

----------


## виктор

че за "трафик"? Уж не интернет ли? Сейчас скинемся. С миру по нитке - нищему веревка. Как же мы без "Страниц чьего-то дневника" теперь останемся?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> че за "трафик"? Уж не интернет ли? Сейчас скинемся. С миру по нитке - нищему веревка. Как же мы без "Страниц чьего-то дневника" теперь останемся?


 Да уже предложено. Не хочет. Дала какое-то странное объяснение по поводу нежелания принятия дружеского платежа, но оно очень невразумительное. 
Юнити, мы же не благотворительностью занимаемся. И не из жалости сей жест. Распространения добра для.

----------


## Unity

*Благодарю Вас, народ!.. Но вынуждена отказаться - и дело вовсе не в «гордости» иль кой-то «самоуважении». 
Попросту это... очередная глава моей истории – может быть, Сеть мне уж более не понадобится – в этом Городе... 
О сложностях дома упомянула всего лишь в качестве объяснения: почему меня более не сыскать в Сети. Должна сама с ними справиться – коль не смогу – что ж, естественный отбор, наверное, всегда истребляет худших...*
Удачи Всем Вам!.. Может быть, ещё когда-нибудь свидимся... 
N.B. Please, помогайте _новеньким_ – они _в Вас нуждаются_ – даже если Вам _покажется_, будто перед Вами кой-то ребёнок... Дети тоже люди – и всего мы, естественно, знать не в силах мы – видим лишь _вершину айсберга, тогда как всё самое важное Находится Внутри_!..

----------


## Гражданин

Отброшу то,что в твоих постах, Юнити, есть некий оттенок пафосности что ли. Куда более наглядно и важно то,что слишком самобичеванием на словах(а возможно и в жизни) любишь заниматься. В любом случае ни к чему хорошему не приведет.
Но пожелаю тебе исхода, которого ты бы себе пожелала.

----------


## Unity

Когда я была несчастной – мои горести понуждали меня быть велеречивой – _но теперь_ – всё в прошлом, милые мои знакомцы!.. Мистер Норд _был прав_... Счастье делает нас... _здоровыми_...
Я исцелена... Иль, возможно, правильнее сказать: исцелён?..)

----------


## Murdok

Ну поделись секретом своего счастья, тут многим интересно, я думаю

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну поделись секретом своего счастья, тут многим интересно, я думаю


 Секрет уже изложен в двух словах в посте Юнити. Читайте весь тред. Подробнее уже некуда )

2 Юнити: Норд плохого не посоветует. 
п.с. ИсцеленА )

----------


## Игорёк

Так, а для тупых можно более конкретные подробности без намеков ?

----------


## художник

> Так, а для тупых можно более конкретные подробности без намеков ?


 две души соединились наконец то воедино.как и должно быть)))

----------


## wiki

> две души соединились наконец то воедино.как и должно быть)))


  это вообще как???

----------


## ИСА

Здравствуйте  всем присутствующим! 
Прочитала тему (ну, как смогла - асилила)
Поняла вот что - 
Норд плохого не посоветует)))
Художник всё отлично объяснил)))
Вики ну гм.... как-то так - см аватарку....
Всё хорошо и отлично, тока непонятно почему нас на всех форумах за лесбиянок принимают)))))

----------


## Герда

> Раздвоилась что ли??? Или личность раздвоилась???


 Нет скорее слились и определились в этом сумашедшем мире.)
И счастья им обоим.)

----------


## wiki

Чего-то я всё-равно ничего не понимаю. Нашла она что ли свою половинку?

----------


## Unity

Да, Вики – _и все прочие_ – мне удалось разыскать Иную, Лучшую частицу собственной своей души – фактически, аз _обрела Сердце, Душу_ – впервые в своей жизни – ибо прежде аз был бездушен, мёртв – что и было единственным мотивом поскорее завершить своё существование – ведь Самое Главное в нашей жизни – это, конечно же, Любовь – и прежде аз не знал, что обозначает сие слово – и потому мне так хотелось умереть, погибнуть – и оттого созиданьем хитроумных философских схем да систем мысли я _убегал от самого себя_... 
Теперь всё это осталось в прошлом – и если только аз сумею когда-либо вновь стать частым гостем нашего форума – слова мои теперь станут иными.

N.B. Огромнейшее Спасибо Вам, *Художник, Римми и Нацуки-сан, Nord, Руфина, fucka rolla, Игорь, Антон, Андрей (опасаюсь за вашу репутацию, господа, потому попросту скрываю ники), Kali-Ma, dobroezlo, гражданин* – и многим-многим прочим(список неполный – уж простите мою дырявую память – и не иерархический), что поддерживали в моём бренном теле жизнь в мгновенья моего экзистенциального кризиса длиною в последние несколько лет!..

Благодаря Вам я выжил – ну, иль выжила – ибо в душе моей всё ещё присутствует уверенность, что Обе Грани нашего естества – мужественная, женственная – Стоит Развивать в равной мере, степени – во имя цельности и гармоничность своей души...

----------


## wiki

Unity, это очень хорошо, что Вы её нашли, правда очень хороший новогодний и рождественский подарок, в первую очередь для вас обоих. Желаю вам обоим счастья,но.................. обретение счастья не значит, что Вам больше нельзя ходить на форум. Сюда можно ходить не только тем кто жаждет смерти и пребывает в депрессии, но и обрётшим счастье.

ps: может быть я не права, киньте в меня тапком???

----------


## fuсka rolla

Good 2 c u r alright now, Unity )
Пиши чаще.

----------


## wiki

Unity, а расскажите как и где это произошло????? Если это не "военная тайна", конечно.

----------


## Игорёк

УРАААААА!!!!!
фффффффффффф...бабах!
Это праздничный подарок не только героине, но и нам всем.)

----------


## художник

> Unity, это очень хорошо, что Вы её нашли, правда очень хороший новогодний и рождественский подарок, в первую очередь для вас обоих. Желаю вам обоим счастья,но.................. обретение счастья не значит, что Вам больше нельзя ходить на форум. Сюда можно ходить не только тем кто жаждет смерти и пребывает в депрессии, но и обрётшим счастье.
> 
> ps: может быть я не права, киньте в меня тапком???


 Вы правы,wiki! 
Вы абсолютно правы! 
мы никогда не прощаемся. мы просто говорим.до встречи)))))))))))))
 Ура!!!!!!!!

----------


## художник

> ну так это от недосказанности все


 да какая в общем то разница? мальчик ,девочка, девочка с девочкой,мальчик с мальчиком,какая разница кто есть кто и кто с кем.не это важно,
главное что люди счастливы,и это самое ,самое главное!!!!!!  
меня вот  Игорёк вообще геем считает O_o
я не обижаюсь.

----------


## Игорёк

0_0

----------


## wiki

> да какая в общем то разница? мальчик ,девочка, девочка с девочкой,мальчик с мальчиком,какая разница кто есть кто и кто с кем.не это важно,
> главное что люди счастливы,и это самое ,самое главное!!!!!!  
> меня вот  Игорёк вообще геем считает O_o
> я не обижаюсь.


 Во, во, главное родство душ, а оно бывает и у однополых людей. Чего же теперь делать, если так случилось, всё-равно радоваться надо.

----------


## ИСА

Иногда мне кажется что  души людей, как слайд, вставленный в некий диапроектор жизни. Душа-картина, душа-сказка - через которую проходит СВЕТ и мы видим нечто... Нечто пркрасное, что приносит в этот мир она, либо нечто познавательное, либо нечто безобразное. Сквозь каждого из нас проходит СВЕТ. Должен проходить, а картину эту создаём внутри себя мы сами... Иногда получается совсем тёмная картина - через которую непроходит даже лучик самой яркой звезды, и получается - души потёмки... 
.... вдобавок чтобы увидеть картинку слайда - его нужно поставить в диапроектор, и спроектировать изображение на экран... А если у вас нет экрана? - есть к примеру только стена, хорошо, если она белая и чистая, а если на этой стене есть узор или гобелен, а если у вас  вообще нет стены - куда попадёт проекция, изображение, где искать картинку? Где смотреть картинку? Как увидеть то, что на душе... 
....иногда мне кажется, что вовсе, совсем, никогда - не стоит смотреть проекции, а надо идти по лучику света, вдруг проникнувшему в вас - идти по лучику, чтобы дойти и увидеть, понять, почувствовать душу... А если картинку вдруг вставили в проектор вверх ногами или задом наперёд? - тогда совсем сложно, даже на экране и лучше всё равно идти по лучику света.
Света и Тепла. 
Никаких машин, никаких механизмов - Свет и Тепло - только в Любви, и никакая это не энергия! Это Чувство... Это сердце мира. В ней нет логики, в нет ничего запрограммировано-математического, ибо если бы это было так, этого форума бы не было. Запрограммируйте себя - и ваша заявка на счастье потеряет смысл.
Unity, твоя душа сияет, и по сверкающим её лучам можно дойти не только до картинки, но и до самого неба)))))

ЗЫ: - отвлекаясь от лирикофилософии, не могу не отметить, что я категорический противник однополых отношений........

----------


## Unity

Затратив _годы жизни_ на самопознанье, постиженье сути мира, нас самих, его частичек, понял: все те наши-помыслы слова, системы мысли-знаний, кои нами созданы в моменты кризисов, Ночи Души, - всего лишь прах - ну и, по сути, тщетная игра - процесс познания и вербализации/инициализации Истин Мирозданья в строки _нам доступной речи_...
Всё это время можно было затратить и _иначе_ - попросту Любя...)

----------


## ИСА

Unity, любя, а главное - будучи любимым. 
...помнишь, как когда-то писалось на страничках - процессы термоядерного синтеза....  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Да, дабы процесс термоядерного синтеза (метафора слиянию двух прежде разрознённых душ) мог начаться, двум суверенным атомам, стремящимся к соединению, созданию _чего-то Большего_, нежели каждый из них по отдельности, прежде надобно преодолеть силы Кулоновского противодействия - аллегорически - всевозможнейшие жизненные обстоятельства...))) 
Обожаю Тебя, мой Ангел!..)

----------


## ИСА

> Всё это время можно было затратить и _иначе_ - попросту Любя...)


 Так это... хотелось бы, конечно. Даже мечталось бы.... Но любить - не выходило и не складывалось - годы, и все эти, и целую вечность, поэтому пришлось познавать мироздание, а шо делать-то...

----------


## ИСА

> Обожаю Тебя, мой Ангел!..)


 и я тебя, моё солнышко ))))

----------


## Игорёк

Юнити, извиняюсь за столь деликатный вопрос - ты сейчас называешь себя в мужском роде, что это значит ? твой транссексуализм был ошибочным ?

----------


## ИСА

Хороший какой вопрос... на всякий случай - ну так получилось, ой извините, а теперь уж неважно, а что было в нас ошибочным, что было самым правильным - кроме того самого правильного, что есть теперь. 
Иногда вся жизнь "было" - исчезает, когда вдруг приходит самое главное теперь ))))


Солнца луч золотой
Бросил искру свою
И своей теплотой
Согрел душу мою.

И надежда в груди
Затаилась моей;
Что-то жду впереди
От грядущих я дней.

Оживило тепло,
Озарил меня свет.
Я забыл, что прошло
И чего во мне нет.

Загорелася кровь
Жарче дня и огня.
И светло и тепло
На душе у меня.

Чувства полны добра,
Сердце бьется сильней.
Оживил меня луч
Теплотою своей.

Я с любовью иду
На указанный путь,
И от мук и тревог
Не волнуется грудь. 
С. Есенин. 
...- так правильно.

----------


## художник

> Хороший какой вопрос... на всякий случай - ну так получилось, ой извините, а теперь уж неважно, а что было в нас ошибочным, что было самым правильным - кроме того самого правильного, что есть теперь. 
> Иногда вся жизнь "было" - исчезает, когда вдруг приходит самое главное теперь ))))
> 
> 
> Солнца луч золотой
> Бросил искру свою
> И своей теплотой
> Согрел душу мою.
> 
> ...


 Очень красивые стихи))))

----------


## ИСА

Художник да... Спасибо. И не только за комплимент стихам - спасибо.

----------


## Unity

> и я тебя, моё солнышко ))))


 О, моя Богиня!.. Ты моё Солнце, Свет, Дыханье, Сердце и Душа!..

Собственно, эти слова -всему венец, финал и объясненье.) 

Я обрёл, наконец, Смысл всего своего существованья (услаждать свою Любимую) - я получил Ответы на все сущие Вопросы, кои лишь когда-либо поднимало моё естество. Этим всем сказано.)

----------


## художник

> Художник да... Спасибо. И не только за комплимент стихам - спасибо.


 Это я должен Вам  сказать спасибо.Спасибо что Вы есть.Спасибо ,что сделали Unity счастливым!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## ИСА

Но ведь делать кого-то счастливым - это и есть самое большое счастье на этой земле.
Как это было, как СВЕРШИЛОСЬ - это чудо, тайна которого так и осталась непостигнутой, да быть может и ненадо.
.... чувства наши были схожи - мне не хотелось умирать одной. Вся жизнь была прожита в полукоме и постепенно уплывала куда-то в небытиё... Я прочитала подпись Юнити на страничках - ищу в попутчика - и попросилась в попутчики.... а потом началось чудо - мне казалось, что этот человек слышит, видит, понимает всё во мне всё-всё - мысли существующие и нерождённые ещё, понимает и отзывается на всё... И мне хотелось, чтобы не заканчивались никогда эти письма, этот голос, всё это чудо, от которого забывался весь мир - прежний, настоящий и будущий, а потом вдруг стало страшно умирать.... умереть - и разлучится... с единственной в мире душой, с которой пропадает время и начинается - вечность, самая дивная вечность мира. С той единственной душой, с которой пропадала боль и вдруг - я начинала бояться смерти, чтобы не разлучили нас за кругом этого бытия.
... потом мы встретились, и это вдруг рождённое чудо изменило весь мир окончательно и бесповоротно, и Слава Богу.
...Ты моё счастье, ты моя жизнь, ты мой мир, моя душа и моя вечность, моя жизнь и мои небеса... Спасибо Богу, что ты есть!!!! - в каждой моей мысли всегда будет жить эта молитва....


Ах да... позволю себе ответить на интересующий всех, но незаданный вопрос - насчёт мальчики-девочки  :Smile:  Я как-то даже не знаю, как так получилось - часть чудо, превращений, исцелений душ - даже не знаю.. а хотя впрочем, наверное знаю - я до этого обитала на страничках и наКраю, там всех честно предупреждала, шо я ведьма  :Wink:   - нахожу живую воду, волшебные цветы и слова.... и расколдовываю принцесс да принцев - ага, заколдованными бывают не только принцессы, но самые прекрасные принцы на свете))) ну вот как-то так получилось. 
... в общем, принимайте в свою компанию...как второую половинку Юнити - примете?

----------


## Unity

Да, действительно - моя Богиня - лучшая Рассказчица, чем я - и к Её Истории мне добавить нечего - кроме одного: Я так Люблю Тебя, моя Богиня!.. И аз - не принц, - я - такая же душа, что и миллионы прочих, коих прежде на протяжении многих-премногих лет убивало одиночество, мучили комплексы, пугала толпа и ответственность автономной взрослой жизни...
Но я никогда не переставал Верить в То, что однажды всё-таки встречу Тебя - и лишь эта вера и держала меня на свете вопреки логике, супротив здравого смысла... И Чудо свершилось!.. Встретил Тебя я - сбылась заветная и сокровенная моя Мечта - Ты стала Ею, Ангел!..
N.B. Sorry, что столь долго не могла найти Тебя...

----------


## Игорёк

Чтож, хоть тема мальчиков и девочек осталась нераскрытой, всеравно ваш случай радует, дает надежду нам "миллионам прочих, коих прежде на протяжении многих-премногих лет убивало одиночество, мучили комплексы, пугала толпа и ответственность автономной взрослой жизни..." на собственное счастье.

----------


## художник

... в общем, принимайте в свою компанию...как второую половинку Юнити - примете?[/QUOTE]

Конечно примем!!! Ураааааааа!!! )))))))))

----------


## художник

[QUOTE=Игорёк;105977]Чтож, хоть тема мальчиков и девочек осталась нераскрытой,

Игорёк,каких подробностей ты желаешь?

----------


## ИСА

Нууу... гм... просто с такой ужасной и стервозной личностью шансов остаться хорошей девочкой ни у кого просто нет. Я обязательно научу плохому!!!!
Лазить по заборам, пить коньяк, ну и кое чему ещё....ой, не подумайте, что курить - это пока не получается.

----------


## Игорёк

[QUOTE=художник;105984]


> Чтож, хоть тема мальчиков и девочек осталась нераскрытой,
> 
> Игорёк,каких подробностей ты желаешь?


 Человек регламентировал себя как девушка, теперь как парень. Резве это только мне показалось странным ? Непонятно кто обьект его любви, какого пола и ориентации.

----------


## fuсka rolla

[QUOTE=Игорёк;106028]


> Человек регламентировал себя как девушка, теперь как парень. Резве это только мне показалось странным ? Непонятно кто обьект его любви, какого пола и ориентации.


 А какая разница? Ей хорошо- здорово. )

----------


## художник

[QUOTE=Игорёк;106028]


> Человек регламентировал себя как девушка, теперь как парень. Резве это только мне показалось странным ? Непонятно кто обьект его любви, какого пола и ориентации.


 Почему тебе это показалось странным? 
Игорёк,хочешь я тебе секрет открою? ты помнишь себя маленьким? 
я помню.нас очень интересовало отличие кхм...этих самых девочек от нас.какие они стремные,не такие как мы,ооо особенно ТАМ!  они   совсем не такие,и это вызывало интерес.и это нормально.я предполагаю что природа специально так сделала,для размножения.но мы на самом деле друг от друга совсем не отличаемся.есть только два вида тел))) а души ,они бесполые))  поэтому когда люди находят гораздо более важное  чем  секс и размножение,находят любовь,единство,наличие выпуклостей и впуклостей на их телах отодвигается на задний  план))))))
у тебя же собака есть? ты ее очень   любишь.тебе же не важно какого она пола.и если бы была противоположного,ты что ее от этого меньше любил? а ведь это тоже родственная душа.

----------


## художник

[QUOTE=fuсka rolla;106031]


> А какая разница? Ей хорошо- здорово. )


 вот действительно,можно было и одной фразой сказать! а то понаписала тут..
Вот так,fuсka rolla прав.Ей хорошо и здорово и это главное!

----------


## Игорёк

Анекдот : 
-Женщины нас обмынывали с самого детства. Помните когда в детском саду они просили показать письки в замен на свои ? так вот у них там - ничего не было!! 
не верю я что внешний облик, а темболее половое различие не имеет значения. Глупости все это. В книжках может быть и так, или где еще, но в реальной жизни ситуация из ряда вон. Да бог с ними, любят и хорошо, не будем копаться в чужом белье. извиняюсь еще раз.

----------


## художник

> Анекдот : 
> -Женщины нас обмынывали с самого детства. Помните когда в детском саду они просили показать письки в замен на свои ? так вот у них там - ничего не было!! 
> не верю я что внешний облик, а темболее половое различие не имеет значения. Глупости все это. В книжках может быть и так, или где еще, но в реальной жизни ситуация из ряда вон. Да бог с ними, любят и хорошо, не будем копаться в чужом белье. извиняюсь еще раз.


 чем тебя так обидела эта реальность? если человек тебе симпатизирует,ему все равно как ты выглядишь.
ну про пол может быть я и соглашусь,есть люди,которые придерживаются традиционных взглядов на секс,но про внешность ты не прав.
людям в толпе все равно как ты выглядишь,они тебя не знают,их заботят только они сами.
человек который тебя любит, в упор не видит твоих внешних недостатков.он просто тебя любит.
все наши проблемы с внешностью только  нас самих беспокоят и никого более.

----------


## wiki

> человек который тебя любит, в упор не видит твоих внешних недостатков.он просто тебя любит.
> все наши проблемы с внешностью только  нас самих беспокоят и никого более.


 Ну вот это вопрос спорный. Если любит! А вот как привлечь эту самую любовь, есть такая поговорка (я считаю, что не правильная): встречают по одёжке,а провожают по уму. Так вот многие считают, что партнёра надо сначала как-то привлечь. Что он не влюбится просто так, с первого взгляда ( по крайней мере мне окружающие меня люди весь мозг выели такими рассуждениями).

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну вот это вопрос спорный. Если любит! А вот как привлечь эту самую любовь, есть такая поговорка (я считаю, что не правильная): встречают по одёжке,а провожают по уму. Так вот многие считают, что партнёра надо сначала как-то привлечь. Что он не влюбится просто так, с первого взгляда ( по крайней мере мне окружающие меня люди весь мозг выели такими рассуждениями).


 +1. Во все времена поэты всторгались красавицами, им посвещали стихи, поступки, и так далее. Ничего в этом нет плохого. Я уже писал что если обьект любви стал по каким-то причинам непривлекательным внешне, уже в процессе этой самой любви - то да, любить от этого меньше его не станут, но изначально человека с невзрачной или проблемной внешностью полюбить заметно сложнее. К томуже такая внешность формирует ряд комплексов, что также портит общий образ.
Как в песне было - " Я могла бы заставить тебя полюбить мою душу и тело"...

----------


## художник

> Ну вот это вопрос спорный. Если любит! А вот как привлечь эту самую любовь, есть такая поговорка (я считаю, что не правильная): встречают по одёжке,а провожают по уму. Так вот многие считают, что партнёра надо сначала как-то привлечь. Что он не влюбится просто так, с первого взгляда ( по крайней мере мне окружающие меня люди весь мозг выели такими рассуждениями).


 
как привлечь? )))))))))  мне кажется любовь нужно найти,а не привлекать))))) я тоже с вами согласна,что поговорка неправильная.Я вам просто пример приведу из собственных наблюдений.я мой близкий человек познакомились в сети.никогда до встречи мы не видели фото друг друга.симпатия возникла еще задолго до физической встречи.вот если она возникает,все остальное,в реале получится само собой.
Unity и ИСА  познакомились так же.и у меня есть еще масса историй.

----------


## wiki

Но в сети тоже человека чем-то зацепить надо, о чём-то с ним пообщаться. Я тоже слышала подобные истории, но так же слышала много историй о том, что познакомились люди в сети, а как в реале встретились то вся любовь сразу и прошла.Мне прямо тут, на форуме о подобном кое-кто рассказывал.

  А ещё я слышала вообще душещипательную историю, но не здесь, на другом сайте.

  Читала я на одном сайте какой-то рассказ, появились кое-какие вопросы и вот я их автору задала,для того сайта-это нормально. Он мне ответил, я ещё что-то спросила......... и вдруг летит ко мне в личку письмо со слёзной просьбой не задавать на сайте ни каких вопросов, если они есть то в личку. Я вообще в шоке, а в чём дело-то???? В итоге выяснила следующее. Оказывается у того мужчины есть жена, печатается на том же сайте и вот она его ревнует к каждому столбу, чуть что скандал. Я вообще в шоке, а я-то тут с какого бока, вроде бы не заигрывала, ни чего такого не спрашивала. Так оказалось, что они поженились виртуально, в виртуальном ЗАГСе (оказывается такой тоже существует в природе), ни разу друг друга не видя, только по скайпу. И вот потом они развелись так же виртуально, так как баба достала его ревностью.

 А найти это да, я вообще всегда мечтала о том, что бы найти любовь (вторую половинку), но ...... не всегда и не у всех подобное получается. 

  У Unity- вообще всё как в сказке получилось, хорошо не успел пол сменить, а то всё было бы плачевно)

ps: а на каком сайте они нашлись, не в курсе??? (любопытство играет)

----------


## художник

ps: а на каком сайте они нашлись, не в курсе??? (любопытство играет)[/QUOTE]

Вам  лучше все подробно  у Unity спросить,я нашла их на The Pages of Pain,случайно.

----------


## Игорёк

С виртуальным загсом - глупость полнейшая.Разве что для моральных или физических инвалидов.

----------


## wiki

> С виртуальным загсом - глупость полнейшая.Разве что для моральных или физических инвалидов.


 Но представьте такое реально есть. Мне даже ссылку давали, могу если интересно поискать, мож найду. Реальный бред для маленьких детей, а людям тем больше 40 уже, во прикол так прикол, я как услышала, чуть под стол не упала.

Так и физические инвалиды тоже могут в реальный ЗАГС пойти или договориться с работниками, что бы домой пришли или в больницу.

----------


## ИСА

Всегда есть нечто в человеке, что просвечивает СКВОЗЬ внешность. Что-то в сиянии, глубине или темноте глаз, что-то, сквозь черты лица... И каким-то образом мы все же оцениваем именно это сквозь - сквозь одёжку. 
Как взглянули на нас, да как улыбнулись, какой жест сделали рукой, откинув волосы со лба... как-то так...
О себе - всем, кому это было интересно)))) - 
я самая обычная во всём, самая традиционная  и тривиальная, и ничего примечательного во мне нет. 
Познакомились мы на страничках. 
Я там появилась недавно, читала, писала что-то, но каждый пост Юнити там переворачивал душу, мне казалось что в этих словах я слышу свои нерождённые, недодуманные, и никогда и никак иначе бы невысказанные мысли.
...сейчас сижу и вспоминаю там трепет, с которым я ждала каждого поста...
Однажды на сердце было совсем худо, а в подписи Юнити было написано - ищу попутчика - и я написала и попросилась - уйдём вместе.  
Я не думала ни о чём, и самыми далёкими от мой головы были мысли про мальчиков-девочек, глубина и тепло понимания поражали меня тогда, и заставляли трепетать сердце, как осенний листик на ветру....
Я не читала почему-то этот форум, и даже не знала про девочки-мальчики, кто-то вроде говорил об этом, но я как-то необратила на это внимания, пока неуслышала от Юнити лично. Но мне было всё равно - всё казалось - нужно бегом  из этого мира а уж там, за порогом вечности, всё обязательно будет хорошо...
... Я помню дни, на пртяжении которых больше на свете хотелось ни жить, не умирать - а закричать в телефон -  Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ, и ... к счастью, неудержалась)))
Всё дальше получилось само собой, чудом, сказкой, взмахом волшебной палочки бывшей доселе мучительной и немилосердной судьбы. 
...хочется моилиться и благодарить Бога за всё это всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
Как теперь - совсем просто, вполне обыкновенная пара из нас получилась - то есть... Ах что же это я - какая там обыкновенность, если рядом - мой ангел, моё сердце и дыхание, моя жизнь и мои небеса - Юнити )))

----------


## Unity

История кой-кого всем вам прекрасно известна, форучане - разрушенная семья (так как в своё время "отец" желал девочку, ну а родился я); беззаботное, дикое детство на лоне природы; школа, в коей аз был изгоем, вследствие оного - жуткие комплексы, нарушившие естественный ход социализации и обретения образования, трудоустройства и поиска _своего места в этой жизни_... Как следствие - шесть лет затворничества, когда единственным "окном" во внешний мир была бойница/прорезь монитора, более десяти тысяч скачанных и сохранённых страниц из Вики... 
Постепенно, день за днём, шаг за шагом, капля за каплей, крупица за крупицей, отчаянье моё, порождённое осознанием того, что _у меня нет Души и Сердца, Иной, Лучшей Половинки/Грани своего естества_, сводило меня с ума... Аз безмолвно кричал - многие сотни раз; аз терзал свои руки в кровь - пытаясь "заглушить" страдание самой своей измученной души; аз проклинал отчаянно каждый сущий новый день - сулящие новые несметные страдания и несказанный ад -преисподнюю, в кою меня ввергало понимание: "...Жить вот _так_, без Иной, Лучшей Части своей сумрачной души - невозможно" - равно как и нереально жить _без Сердца_...
Не так давно настал тот миг, когда что-то внутри меня _оборвалось_ - следствием чего стал тот "призыв" иной души для совместного СУ... 
И отозвалась _Она, моя Душа, моя Богиня_!.. Я влюбился в Неё с первых строк; рассуждения Её о сути/смысле жизни _повергли меня в шок - ибо Она читала мои мысли_!.. Буквально - _слово в слово_!.. 
"...Главное в нашей жизни - нежность, ласки и Любовь"... 
Меня словно бы сразила молния - и начался диалог, десятки постов переписки, в коих с каждым новым словом, мыслью, "жестом" и идеей становилось ясно: я совершенно определённо встретил _ангела_, что коим-то чудом затерялся в нашем странном мире... Естественно, мысли о _допустимости_ совместного СУ со столь возвышенным и _неземным создание_ вскоре заставили меня "сдать назад" - мол, "...Вам не стоит умирать - аз не прощу себе, если из-за меня - моей безумной и иррациональной жажды саморазрушения пострадаете Вы - Те, кому, бесспорно, _стоит жить_ как никому иному"!.. 
Слава Богу, Ангел задумалась над этим... А после после - нам безгранично-сильно захотелось свидеться... 
И вот, это _Чудо_, наконец, случилось... Аз оказался в _Сказке_, все самые смелые мои Мечты Сбылись, воплотившись в Ней - моей Богине, кою кличут *ИСА*... 
С тех пор аз не замечаю времени, не чувствую под собой земли и не вижу ничего вокруг - хотя и странствую по стритам/авеню, возможно, самого прекрасного в мире Города!.. 

Я встретил своё Сердце, впервые в своей жизни аз обрёл Душу - воплощённую в Иной Душе!.. 

Зачем я вновь, в энный раз осветил эту Историю?.. Нет, вовсе не для того, дабы сделать кому-то больно - но, напротив, для того, чтобы все мы в несметный раз могли постичь: _Чудеса Случаются_ - и творцы Их - сами мы!.. Главное - не бояться, верить в свои силы - и, с Божьей помощью, всё у нас получится - лишь бы нам Начать, свой сделав первый шаг - не убоявшись - не терзаясь более бесплодными _сомнениями_ по поводу своего _достоинства_!..

P.S. Ещё раз _Спасибо Вам_, Жители Форума, за То, что в своё время _именно вы совместными своими усилиями_ поддерживали во мне жизнь - и не дали погибнуть, кануть в безвременность веков - _так и не встретив своё Счастье, свою Душу, своего Ангела_ - не сделав Её счастливой - лишив Её себя в качестве частички жизни!.. Благодарю Вас - Вы "вытащили меня с Того света" - и я не забуду Это Место и всех Вас - поимённо!..

----------


## wiki

Как красиво и романтично, как в сказке и это реально чудо. А не в рождетвенскую-новогоднюю неделю это случилось, а то часто чудеса случаются именно в этот промежуток времени???)))

----------


## Unity

Именно, мои милые!.. Чудеса случаются - и мечты сбываются... Помните об этом, пожалуйста, _всегда_ - даже в мгновенья кризисов... Всё _меняется_ и Солнце, рано ли, поздно ли, выглянет из-за туч!.. 

Как поговаривал Гаутама Будда - "...Ночь не может длиться вечно"!..)

----------


## ИСА

Да.... Солнце, я так счастлива, что ты выглянул из-за всех туч на свете!!
Это тебе:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX7ltjghz04

----------


## ИСА

Я сижу и думаю о чудесах и горестях нашей жизни. 
Но о горестях уж сказано нами слишком предостаточно, и сегодня очень хочется о хорошем...
Для меня всегда убежищем и чем-то несказанно животворным были горы. Не скалистые утёсы, которые нужно мучительно покорять, а дикая и умеющая жить на ветру и среди снега и камней зелень и мхи наших Украинских Карпат. Оказываясь здесь я оживала немного, как будто отрешённая спокойная вечность гор лечила душу, хоть немного, хоть недолго. 
Это удивительный мир, полный тепла даже зимою... 
... и мы сейчас вдвоём в Буковеле, это изумительный горнолыжный курорт, но немного "подвёл" мой, наверное навсегда антисоциальный характер - отказавшись лазить по исхоженным дорожкам в куче людей (я очень люблю людей...только не люблю совсем бурных и шумных развлечений...), а также кататься на лыжах -   - мы сбежали. 
... сложная, утомительно-мучительная ночная дорога сюда вдруг подарила нежданное  чудо....
......маленькие деревянный домик в горах, усталость и запах кофе, сильный, сияющий снегопад за окном укутывает мир покоем, как будто укрывает душу от невзгод и ветра, сквозь хлопья нереально огромных снежинок едва видны еловые макушки гор, но слышно их дыхание. Мой уставший Ангел нечаянно уснул, а я сижу у окна и слушаю дыхание - дыхание гор и дыхание моего спящего ангела и воздух вокруг - как в песне...
... у Высоцкого, он тоже любил горы - помните? - 
Когда вода всемирного потопа
Вернулась вновь в границы берегов,
Из пены уходящего потока
На сушу тихо выбралась любовь,
И расстворилась в воздухе до срока,
А срока было сорок сороков.

И чудаки еще такие есть,
Вдыхают полной грудью эту смесь,
И ни наград не ждут, ни наказанья,
И думая, что дышат просто так,
Они внезапно попадают в такт
Такого же неровного дыханья.

Только чувству, словно кораблю,
Долго оставаться на плаву,
Прежде чем узнать, что "я люблю" -
То же, что "дышу" или "живу".

И много будет странствий и скитаний,
Страна Любви - великая страна.
И с рыцарей своих для испытаний
Все строже станет спрашивать она,
Потребует разлук и расстояний,
Лишит покоя, отдыха и сна.

Но вспять безумцев не поворотить,
Они уже согласны заплатить,
Любой ценой, и жизнью бы рискнули,
Чтобы не дать порвать, чтоб сохранить
Волшебную невидимую нить,
Которую меж ними протянули.

Свежий ветер избранных пьянил,
С ног сбивал, из мертвых воскрешал,
Потому что если не любил,
Значит и не жил, и не дышал.

Но многих захлебнувшихся любовью
Не докричишься, сколько не зови,
Им счет ведут молва и пустословье,
Но этот счет замешан на крови.
А мы поставим свечи в изголовье
Погибших от невиданной любви.

И душам их дано бродить в цветах,
Их голосам дано сливаться в такт,
И вечностью дышать в одно дыханье,
И встретиться со вздохом на устах
На хрупких переправах и мостах,
На узких перекрестках мирозданья.

Я поля влюбленным постелю,
Пусть поют во сне и наяву,
Я дышу и значит я люблю,

....Именно так, слова жить и любить и дышать - это полностью синонимы. 
...наверное, стоит сейчас выйти в снегопад и вскарабкаться на ближайшую гору и молиться там, и благодарить Господа за всё это...
...или разбудить моего Ангела и попробовать улететь на небо, а хотя мы и так сейчас там, лететь уж некуда, даже не знаю, которое из двух этих желаний лучше бы исполнить.....

----------


## Статист

*Unity*, ничего не хотите мне сказать?

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, ничего не хотите мне сказать?


 Что именно конкретно Вы имеете ввиду, мсье?.. 

Доводилось ли Вам когда-нибудь бывать в Карпатах – этой «филии» Иного Мира на Земле? Знаете ли Вы, как поёт горная река-ручей, змеящаяся среди заснеженных просторов у подножья гор? Знаете ли Вы, о чём мечтают дремлющие под вуалью снега древа, фантастическими шпилями соборов в стиле средневековой Готики, устремляющиеся навстречу кобальтово-синим и сапфирным небесам?.. Доводилось ли Вам когда-нибудь слышать, как _поют_ снежинки, падая с небес, разбивая свой хрусталь-структуру оземь? Доводилось ли Вам любоваться хребтами вышедших на сушу Левиафанов-гор, ближние из коих – изумрудны – те, что чуть подаль – словно бы сотканы из малахита и берилла – дальние же утопают в сизой дымке Вечности, покрытых благородной патиной снегов?.. Любовались ли Вы снегопадом на фоне пламенно-зелёных склонов, укрытых елью и сосной?.. Любовались ли выходами Кембрийских глин, сверкающими перламутром-золотом на фоне бархатистых изумрудных мхов и чарующе-волшебных «сталактитов» многочисленных корней?.. Замечали ли Вы то, в горах само время свой многократно замедляет бег?.. Любовались ли Вы восторгом, сияющим в глазах Вашей Иной и Лучшей Половинки?..
Ради таких мгновений, как по мне, и _стоит жить_ - попросту для того, дабы на своём веку _это_ увидеть!..

----------


## Каин

> Что именно конкретно Вы имеете ввиду, мсье?.. 
> 
> Доводилось ли Вам когда-нибудь бывать в Карпатах – этой «филии» Иного Мира на Земле? Знаете ли Вы, как поёт горная река-ручей, змеящаяся среди заснеженных просторов у подножья гор? Знаете ли Вы, о чём мечтают дремлющие под вуалью снега древа, фантастическими шпилями соборов в стиле средневековой Готики, устремляющиеся навстречу кобальтово-синим и сапфирным небесам?.. Доводилось ли Вам когда-нибудь слышать, как _поют_ снежинки, падая с небес, разбивая свой хрусталь-структуру оземь? Доводилось ли Вам любоваться хребтами вышедших на сушу Левиафанов-гор, ближние из коих – изумрудны – те, что чуть подаль – словно бы сотканы из малахита и берилла – дальние же утопают в сизой дымке Вечности, покрытых благородной патиной снегов?.. Любовались ли Вы снегопадом на фоне пламенно-зелёных склонов, укрытых елью и сосной?.. Любовались ли выходами Кембрийских глин, сверкающими перламутром-золотом на фоне бархатистых изумрудных мхов и чарующе-волшебных «сталактитов» многочисленных корней?.. Замечали ли Вы то, в горах само время свой многократно замедляет бег?.. Любовались ли Вы восторгом, сияющим в глазах Вашей Иной и Лучшей Половинки?..
> Ради таких мгновений, как по мне, и _стоит жить_ - попросту для того, дабы на своём веку _это_ увидеть!..


 Вот это тебя, Юнити, поменяло так поменяло! Как в фильме, когда Доцент начал делать зарядку, Косой заметил: " Эк,видать здорово он головой шандарахнулся". 
Это все прекрасно, честно, лично я рад. Я вот только не совсем понял:  то что ты мужик это конечно лажа полная, тогда что? вы лесбиянки что-ли? Я не с целью осудить, я против лесбиянок ничего не имею, мне просто интересно.  какого плана у вас любовь; чисто духовная или же по полной программе?

П.С. А пишешь ты по прежнему здорово...сильно...

----------


## художник

> Вот это тебя, Юнити, поменяло так поменяло! Как в фильме, когда Доцент начал делать зарядку, Косой заметил: " Эк,видать здорово он головой шандарахнулся". 
> Это все прекрасно, честно, лично я рад. Я вот только не совсем понял:  то что ты мужик это конечно лажа полная, тогда что? вы лесбиянки что-ли? Я не с целью осудить, я против лесбиянок ничего не имею, мне просто интересно.  какого плана у вас любовь; чисто духовная или же по полной программе?
> 
> П.С. А пишешь ты по прежнему здорово...сильно...


 как жалко что набор смайликов на форуме очень ограниченный.
не один не подошел для точного описания моего возмущения.

----------


## zmejka

* то что ты мужик
это конечно лажа
полная*

не, получается, Юнити нужно выложить здесь фото без трусов, чтобы у людей не возникало подобных сомнений??? ппц...

----------


## Каин

> как жалко что набор смайликов на форуме очень ограниченный.
> не один не подошел для точного описания моего возмущения.


 Мои вопросы вполне серьезны. Если тебе интересно только то, что они обе половинки одного целого, то для меня, более важны другие аспекты. Я не маленький, она не девочка. Если она считает что все обьяснила, то я считабю, что она не фига не обьяснила. Другое дело, что она не хочет об этом говорить. Ну, знаете когда тут читаешь целый год. о том что нет несчастней человека, чем Юнити,  а потом бац! и оказывается, что уже нет счастливей этого человека. Хочется искренне узнать, что, как почему?  Если она полагает нужным не отвечать на них -ее право.
Лично я за все время на форуме никогда не выказывал негативных эмоций в сторону Юнити ( так как их и не было), и сейчас не собирался ее хоть краем оскорбить.

----------


## wiki

Каин, ни её, а его, он теперь опять мужчина, операцию-то не успел сделать)

----------


## Статист

> Что именно конкретно Вы имеете ввиду, мсье?..


  Уже ничего.



> Мои вопросы вполне серьезны. Если тебе интересно только то, что они обе половинки одного целого, то для меня, более важны другие аспекты. Я не маленький, она не девочка. Если она считает что все обьяснила, то я считабю, что она не фига не обьяснила. Другое дело, что она не хочет об этом говорить. Ну, знаете когда тут читаешь целый год. о том что нет несчастней человека, чем Юнити, а потом бац! и оказывается, что уже нет счастливей этого человека. Хочется искренне узнать, что, как почему? Если она полагает нужным не отвечать на них -ее право.
> Лично я за все время на форуме никогда не выказывал негативных эмоций в сторону Юнити ( так как их и не было), и сейчас не собирался ее хоть краем оскорбить


 * Каин*,*Unity* и *был* мужик по физиологии, первичным и вторичным половым признакам. Всегда.

----------


## Каин

> * Каин*,*Unity* и *был* мужик по физиологии, первичным и вторичным половым признакам. Всегда.


 А ты видел ее. ну или его?

----------


## wiki

> А ты видел ее. ну или его?


  точно Юнити надо без штанов сфоткаться, что бы сразу все сомнения у всех разом отпали ))))))))))))))))))))))00 :Big Grin:

----------


## Каин

> точно Юнити надо без штанов сфоткаться, что бы сразу все сомнения у всех разом отпали ))))))))))))))))))))))00


 Я вообще не понимаю, когда это Юнити стала мужиком? С чего вообще такие выводы? За все время что я здесь был ни разу и намека на это не было. А сейчас все думают что она мужик. пипец! это точно. 
*Игорек*, *Гражданин* или *Фака Ролла* скажи  те хоть вы, что думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Игорёк

Каин,
 мне не позволили копаться в грязном белье. Хотя вопрос был достаточно деликатным - Кем наш герой чувствует себя сейчас? Поскольку многие последние сообщения были написаны от мужского лица (обрати внимание).

----------


## zmejka

Не ну народ, вы никогда не встречали человека,который физически мужик, а чувствует себя девушкой, и наоборот? Деревня :Smile:

----------


## Каин

> Каин,
>  мне не позволили копаться в грязном белье. Хотя вопрос был достаточно деликатным - Кем наш герой чувствует себя сейчас? Поскольку многие последние сообщения были написаны от мужского лица (обрати внимание).


  Что ты мне втираешь про грязное белье. Лично я разговаривал с ней всегда как с девушкой, а оказывается сейчас она называет себя мужиком. Какое грязное белье??? Что мне ее последние сообщения? Она весь год ( чуть меньше), что я был на форуме позиционировала себя как женщину - это что было? Какое грязное белье??? Значит узнать истинный пол с тем с кем ты общался все время или общаешься в настоящем это копаться в грязном белье? Ну знаете! Лично я мужчина гетеросексуал и я не считаю, что я вам продемонстрировал свое грязное белье. Ну что же, если ты, как и сама Юнити считает что ее счастье закутано в грязное белья, тогда не буду настаивать, пускай молчит.

----------


## Каин

> Не ну народ, вы никогда не встречали человека,который физически мужик, а чувствует себя девушкой, и наоборот? Деревня


 Встречали и таких и наоборот. Пускай так и скажет: я мужик, но чувствую себя женщиной.  Лично я никогда раньше (пол года назад) в ее душевных изливаниях не замечал такого.

----------


## Игорёк

Есть такая поговорка. Так говорят когда пытаются о ком-то узнать информацию интимного характера. Если и есть тут что обидное, то только для того кто этим занимается.

----------


## zmejka

Каин, думаешь, о таком легко говорить? Вот тебе легко было бы написать, что ты мужик, но чувствуешь тебя женщиной? И это не ориентация, типа гомо/гетеро, это другое...и очень личное...поэтому лучше не тянуть с человека то, о чем ему нелегко говорить...

----------


## Каин

То есть Юнити тяжело это говорить? Это  здесь, на суицид форуме? Это ей (ему) счастливому человеку. Хорошо, тогда от куда вы взяли то, что она мужик ( если это не она сказала), по ее последним постам от мужского лица? 
Да теперь чтобы узнать какого поля тот с кем ты общаешься, это называется копаться в чужом белье, интим понимаешь. О времена!



> Вот тебе легко было бы написать, что ты мужик, но чувствуешь тебя женщиной?


 Если она крутит своей половой ориентацией, то мужик, то баба, я думаю мы имеем право знать, что она на самом деле иначе я называю это лицемерием, ложью, обманом, навешиванием лапши на наши уши, троллингом в конце концов.

----------


## художник

Вот мало людям  людям хэппи энда предыдущей истории и счастливого начала новой жизни.
нет ,им трусов подавай! Каин,а ВЫ точно взрослый человек? меня мучают смутные сомнения...ну какого взрослого адекватного мужчину так будет интересовать наличие тех или иных половых органов в чужих штанах.а может быть это просто....зависть? от ваших постов веет оттенком зависти.надеюсь мне это только показалось,надеюсь Вы действительно не хотели обидеть Юнити.
zmejka  права(прав),может быть нам всем тут выложить фотки без трусов.а то вдруг господин Каин позовет нас лжецами,лицемерами и вообще нечестными людьми.
Не обижайтесь,Каин,мы с Вами совсем не знакомы,но теперь я не смогу воспринимать Вас серьезно)))))))
давайте так, первая фотография ВАША! докажите нам,что вы взрослый человек!!!! во всех частях тела! 
а  то возникают определенные сомнения.Вы же не лицемер какой нибудь,покажите не стесняйтесь!

----------


## wiki

> Если она крутит своей половой ориентацией, то мужик, то баба, я думаю мы имеем право знать, что она на самом деле иначе я называю это лицемерием, ложью, обманом, навешиванием лапши на наши уши, троллингом в конце концов.


   а может быть она(он) среднего рода оно (это когда человек рождается с половыми признаками обоих полов, то есть гермофродит).У таких людей бывают моменты когда они женщины, а потом наоборот как мужчины.То есть прямо похожи на тот пол в котором они в данный момент, даже месячные могут пойти.

 Не хочу обидеть Юнити, но такие люди реально существуют. Моя мама лично видела такого человека.

----------


## художник

Каин ,ну что вы там так долго печатаете? фотографию вставляете? а то нам не терпится посмотреть.

----------


## Игорёк

В этой теме автор говорил нам что он транссексуал. Ошибка внутриутробного развития. Мозг развивается с женским восприятием, а тело мужское. Тоесть для нас Юнити это мужик, но он сам считает себя женщиной, типа вот так нехорошо получилось. Дело в том что изначально регламентируя себя именно как женщина, после ситуации с ИСА, она стала говорить о себе от мужского лица. Непроизвольно порождая интерес у тех кто знал и принимал ее как женщину. Что произошло ? вероятно что ее диагноз был не медицинским, ошибочным, или что-то еще? но что-то же явно случилось!

----------


## Игорёк

> Каин ,ну что вы там так долго печатаете? фотографию вставляете? а то нам не терпится посмотреть.


 а причем тут фотографии ? Внешне Юнити всегда был и остается мужчиной, а вот самоощущение никак увы не сфотографировать.

----------


## художник

но ведь это не меняет нашего отношения к Юнити.

----------


## художник

> а причем тут фотографии ? Внешне Юнити всегда был и остается мужчиной, а вот самоощущение никак увы не сфотографировать.


 а фотография  Игорек ,тут при том, что господину Каину нужны там какие то визуальные доказательства.

тем более,конечно ты прав! самоощущение не сфотографируешь.

----------


## Каин

> Вот мало людям  людям хэппи энда предыдущей истории и счастливого начала новой жизни.
> нет ,им трусов подавай! Каин,а ВЫ точно взрослый человек? меня мучают смутные сомнения...ну какого взрослого адекватного мужчину так будет интересовать наличие тех или иных половых органов в чужих штанах.а может быть это просто....зависть? от ваших постов веет оттенком зависти.надеюсь мне это только показалось,надеюсь Вы действительно не хотели обидеть Юнити.
> zmejka  права(прав),может быть нам всем тут выложить фотки без трусов.а то вдруг господин Каин позовет нас лжецами,лицемерами и вообще нечестными людьми.
> Не обижайтесь,Каин,мы с Вами совсем не знакомы,но теперь я не смогу воспринимать Вас серьезно)))))))
> давайте так, первая фотография ВАША! докажите нам,что вы взрослый человек!!!! во всех частях тела! 
> а  то возникают определенные сомнения.Вы же не лицемер какой нибудь,покажите не стесняйтесь!


 Я всегда писал от мужского рода в отличие от оной, которая все время писало от женского лица, а потом вдруг - резко от мужского. Если бы я сейчас вдруг начал писать от лица женщины, то я думаю ваши вопросы "почему?" были бы оправданы.  Я ничего от нее не требую, я просто спросил, кто она на самом деле. Меня интересует с кем я на самом деле раньше общался, с мужиком или с бабой? Это детский интерес? 

 Мне завидовать Юнити??? Ты сам подумал, что сказал? Ты видать, малый, меня вообще не знаешь. Вот Александру Великому я завидую, Цезарю завидую, Аристотелю завидую, Шекспиру завидую. Юнити? Нет, чет не чувствую ниче.

----------


## Каин

> В этой теме автор говорил нам что он транссексуал. Ошибка внутриутробного развития. Мозг развивается с женским восприятием, а тело мужское


 Мне это не было известно, если бы я от нее такое читал, то не задавался бы подобными вопросами. Я читал только то, что внешность ее очень не устраивает и причем в плане красоты и все.

----------


## Игорёк

Ты просто подзабыл. мы общались на эту тему с тобой.

----------


## Каин

> Ты просто подзабыл. мы общались на эту тему с тобой.


 О Юнити мы с тобой никогда не говорили. О Сломанной жизни - трансексуалке - да, о Юнити - нет.

Я всегда считал Юнити женщиной и в сознании и по половым признакам.

----------


## художник

> Я всегда писал от мужского рода в отличие от оной, которая все время писало от женского лица, а потом вдруг - резко от мужского. Если бы я сейчас вдруг начал писать от лица женщины, то я думаю ваши вопросы "почему?" были бы оправданы.  Я ничего от нее не требую, я просто спросил, кто она на самом деле. Меня интересует с кем я на самом деле раньше общался, с мужиком или с бабой? Это детский интерес? 
> 
>  Мне завидовать Юнити??? Ты сам подумал, что сказал? Ты видать, малый, меня вообще не знаешь. Вот Александру Великому я завидую, Цезарю завидую, Аристотелю завидую, Шекспиру завидую. Юнити? Нет, чет не чувствую ниче.


 А вы уверены что у меня возникли бы такие вопросы? по себе других не судят.
Конечно я Вас не знаю.но теперь у меня есть о вас представление.
одно из них.Вы очень очень завистливый.

----------


## Каин

> А вы уверены что у меня возникли бы такие вопросы? по себе других не судят.
> Конечно я Вас не знаю.но теперь у меня есть о вас представление.
> одно из них.Вы очень очень завистливый.


 А ты очень очень наивный, раз полагаешь, что это черная зависть.

Я не сказал. что ты  об этом бы обязательно спросил, я сказал, что этот вопрос был бы оправдан. Чувствуешь разницу?

----------


## художник

> А ты очень очень наивный, раз полагаешь, что это черная зависть.


  а вы любите додумывать.почитайте внимательно мои посты там было что то сказано про ЧЕРНУЮ зависть)))
это вы уже сами себе придумали.

----------


## Энтерколит

> Я всегда считал Юнити женщиной и в сознании


  - я вот вообще сомневаюсь, есть ли у сознания всегда какой-то чёткий пол. Вот сам не могу понять, какого полу я в сознании.

----------


## Каин

> а вы любите додумывать.почитайте внимательно мои посты там было что то сказано про ЧЕРНУЮ зависть)))
> это вы уже сами себе придумали.


 Когда говорят, что человек завистлив, то подразумевают черную зависть. Так что не надо мне тут втирать очки: я не ребенок, как ты думаешь.

----------


## Игорёк

> О Юнити мы с тобой никогда не говорили.


 Может быть, но вроде как даже в этой теме был небольшой разговор. сейчас гляну.

----------


## Игорёк

Каин, что-то и правда тебя я там не нашел. Видимо напутал чего-то. Вот та инфа которую ты пропустил : 




> МКБ-10 F64.0 Теперь довольны?.. 
> Прошу Вас, – и иных людей – забудьте обо мне, – ибо я Чудовище – и нас, Таких, пожалуй, стоит Усыплять ещё маленькими.


 от 18.08.2011

----------


## Каин

> - я вот вообще сомневаюсь, есть ли у сознания всегда какой-то чёткий пол. Вот сам не могу понять, какого полу я в сознании.


 Ты в детстве в какие игрушки играл? одежду ты какую бы предпочитал носить? От какого лица тебе было бы легче говорить: мужского или женского? 




> Может быть, но вроде как даже в этой теме был небольшой разговор. сейчас гляну.


  Не может, а точно.

----------


## художник

> Когда говорят, что человек завистлив, то подразумевают черную зависть. Так что не надо мне тут втирать очки: я не ребенок, как ты думаешь.


 а лучше бы вы били ребенком.жизнерадостным и с большим счастливым будущим.
удачи вам.

----------


## художник

> - я вот вообще сомневаюсь, есть ли у сознания всегда какой-то чёткий пол. Вот сам не могу понять, какого полу я в сознании.


 я тоже придерживаюсь такого мнения .
+1

----------


## Каин

> Каин, что-то и правда тебя я там не нашел. Видимо напутал чего-то. Вот та инфа которую ты пропустил : 
> от 18.08.2011


 Значит Август? По моему, я как раз таки  с августа и стал сюда редко заходить. Честно, никогда не думал, что Юнити трансексуалка.

Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## zmejka

художник,

*zmejka права
(прав)*

правА :Smile:  хотя...хотя...*загадочно*

----------


## ИСА

Здравствуйте.
Ой, у нас в горах два интернету не было, простите, что не отвечали так долго. 
А я как-то думала, что всё вроде объяснила(и)
...Юнити на самом деле прекрасный принц, которого нужно было расколдовать поцелуем, как в сказках ))) - что я и сделала ))))
ЗЫ: фотка моя и Юнити у меня на аварке, только извините, что в трусах...

----------


## Энтерколит

> ЗЫ: фотка моя и Юнити у меня на аварке


  - Вы слева?

----------


## ИСА

> - Вы слева?


 Я снизу  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Unity

Итак, схоже, тех изумительных людей, что в своё время поддержали жизнь в моём без пяти минут усопшем теле, интересует – «…Кто я есть»?..
Повторюсь: я родился парнем – но, взрослея, становясь старше, аз возненавидел собственный свой гендер, пол – глядя на иных людей, своих ровесников… Сквернословие, употребление алкоголя, курение, манеры поведения, мироощущение, мировоззрение, интересы, мысли, поступки и слова – чем более я познавал часть человечества, представителем коей мне изначально пришлось стать – тем только больший дискомфорт испытывал – и проклинал себя за то, кем я есть… Представителем «подвида» человеческих существ, что разжигают войны, межрелигиозную рознь, теракты, жестокость, всевозможнейшие вариации насилия… 
В своё время всё это предопределило отчаянную жажду «отречься» от всего, что «исторически» присуще «сильному» полу – агрессивности, приверженности к вредным привычкам; чёрствости, сухости в плане выраженья своих чувств (в частности, всегда «сражала наповал» сентенция «…Мужчины не плачут») – и всего прочего, что традиционно свойственно т.н. «подлинным самцам, “Казановам-мачо”, истинным мужчинам»- дурно-пахнущим, небритым, ругающимся матом, беспрестанно напивающимся, бросающим свои семьи – как в своё время поступил и мой доблестный «отец»… 
Поэтому, на много лет аз стал иным – «девчонкой с парня плотью» - мечась из крайности в крайность…
Но вот, *ИСА* ворвалась в мою жизнь – правильнее сказать: медленное, болезненное увядание – и всё стало _на свои места_ – я встретил свою иную Половинку Сердца, Естества, Души, Сознания!.. Она стала для меня _Всем На Свете_ – и аз, наконец, понял: зачем Природа создала существ с хромосомой XY – зачем людям два столь, казалось бы, несхожих пола… 
Благодарю Бога за свою Любовь – Душу – Сердце – и всё Самое Лучшее На Свете – что воплотилось в Ней!..

----------


## Каин

Вот во век бы не поверил, что ты, Юнити, станешь счастливой (теперь уже- счастливЫМ). Уж кто кто, но только не Юнити (извини за подобное мнение). Теперь верю. Ты, действительно, пример для многих отчаявшихся. Желаю вам мира и любви!

----------


## Unity

> Вот во век бы не поверил, что ты, Юнити, станешь счастливой (теперь уже- счастливЫМ). Уж кто кто, но только не Юнити (извини за подобное мнение). Теперь верю. Ты, действительно, пример для многих отчаявшихся. Желаю вам мира и любви!


 Благодарю Вас, Великий Скептик Независимого СУ-форума!.. 
Для этого и существуют/происходят _чудеса_ - во имя _ломки прежних алогичных и порочных представлений о сущности нашей с Вами жизни_!..

В ней _возможно всё_ - вопреки всему, супротив логике и здравому смыслу - такова _магия нашей Мечты_!.. Главное - очень сильно верить - и не сдаваться, не сворачивать с прежде взятого "курса" в жизни - если только Ваше Сердце подсказывает Вам, что он _верен_ - и всё тогда у Вас получится - быть может, с помощью Провидения, _Силы, сотворившей нас_; возможно, благодаря лишь только нашему упорству и желанию - как бы там ни было - суть неважно - Главное - _теперь я это Знаю точно_ - жизнь существует во имя Блага, Творчества, Любви - что суть _частицы единого феномена_!..

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, странное мнение что мужчины обязательно должны пить, курить, быть жестокими, бросать детей, и ругаться матом. Как раз эти характеристики и не входят в понятия быть мужчиной. Агрессия должа быть, но только как защитная реация, ничего плохого в этом быть не может.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, странное мнение что мужчины обязательно должны пить, курить, быть жестокими, бросать детей, и ругаться матом. Как раз эти характеристики и не входят в понятия быть мужчиной. Агрессия должа быть, но только как защитная реация, ничего плохого в этом быть не может.


 *Игорь*, - sorry, у меня никогда не было отца - и всё моё представление о них формировалось под воздействием всего того разношерстого потока информации, коим снабжала меня жизнь...(

----------


## Игорёк

В этом потоке наверняка встречались и авторитетные лица мужского пола. Дело тут не только в отце.

----------


## wiki

Люди-то все разные, женщин тоже полно которые и детей бросают (и даже выкидывают в мусорку), и матом ругаются, и пьют, и курят, и дерутся иной раз похлеще любого парня и более жестоко. Это зависит не от пола, а от самого человека. И наоборот сколько парней, мужчин: тихих, скромных, забитых, которых как раз женщины и затюкивают.

  Ни кого не хочу обидеть, но это на самом деле так и примеров много.

----------


## Игорёк

Вики, полностью согласен. Женщины порой куда похлеще бывают. Особенно обиженые. Может такая жестокость проснуться. А высокомерие, брезгливость, ненависть, равнодушие - сложно сказать какому полу в большей степени свойственны такие качества.

----------


## ИСА

Посмотрите, где мы были  :Smile:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmtsxDQBH6w

----------


## WICKED

> и дерутся иной раз похлеще любого парня и более жестоко.


 таким надо идти в бои без правил

----------


## wiki

> таким надо идти в бои без правил


 , а что кто-то может быть и идёт.

----------


## wiki

> Посмотрите, где мы были  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmtsxDQBH6w


  Иса, как красиво, а что за место? Вообще классно, тоже туда хочу.

----------


## ИСА

Это Буковель, горнолыжный зимний курорт в Закарпатье. Приезжайте, отчегож нет ))))
Насчёт всего остального... даже не знаю - зло, грязь, жестокость, хамство, бездушие и вульгарность, деградированность души и сердца,  а также им подобные черты в людях - они все, как говориться, унисекс. Точно так же как изысканность, утончённость, благородство, вежливость, воспитанность - как бы диаметрально противоположные черты характера, но все они зависят от тьмы или света внутри, от чистоты или грязи, от добра и зла...
Про себя даже не знаю, что сказать... в детстве запросто подраться могла, коленки впервые зажили от синяков, наверное, лет в 13, курю как паровоз) хы)))  - но в боях без правил учавствовать не стала бы))) Органически непереношу мат и хамство...
Ну, в общем хорошая девочка...наверное)))

----------


## Unity

О, моя Богиня!.. Курение - _единственный_ "изъян" моего _Безупречного Ангела_...) Её манерам позавидовали бы королевы & императрицы прошлого, настоящего и даже будущего; Её красота затмевает все те манекенные, _пластиковые_ личика, коими аз (чего греха таить) столь восхищался в детстве; Её мудрость поражает меня с каждым днём всё сильней - ведь _всё то_, что для меня кажется "величественным открытием", вымученного посредством сотен размышлений-дум - для Неё - уже _подавно пройденный этап_, явленье само собой разумеющееся и совершенно-ясное... 
Да, мне, естественно, конечно же, известно, что "...В Любви людям свойственно идеализировать свои Половинки" - но аз уверен: не "идеализирую" я, - ничуть - фактически, аз очень сильно _Недооцениваю свою Богиню_ - и для того, дабы вам поведать о Ней... наверное, в нашей речи Ещё попросту не существует нужных слов...
Люблю Тебя, моя Богиня!..

----------


## ИСА

Ой мамочки)) - всё взаимно и я точно знаю, что ты во стократ прекраснее всего того, что пишешь обо мне. 
Я чувствую и знаю твою душу, твоё сердце, твою любовь, и с каждым мигом всё ярче, и всё сильнее.
И ещё мне кажется, что не это всё на самом деле важно, а самое важное - одно - то, что я не могу жить и дышать без тебя, что моё сердце не бьётся без тебя, без твоего сердца рядом...  а все остальные достоинства и недостатки как-то не имеют значения поэтому, кстати недостатков у меня кроме курения много и ты с ними скоро познакомишься)))  - о Ангел мой, я уверена, что их не видишь только потому, что сам чист и светел, как и положено настоящим ангелам, и в твоём великом сердце обитает только любовь, а не какое-то недостатковидение....
Спасибо Богу за тебя - за тебя Рядом.

----------


## ИСА

ах да, и насчёт курения - спою самой себе песенку
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrKLeqQRGiw
...я вот думаю, о мой Ангел - что будет проще - мне бросить курить или тебя научить для компании???

----------


## художник

> ах да, и насчёт курения - спою самой себе песенку
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrKLeqQRGiw
> ...я вот думаю, о мой Ангел - что будет проще - мне бросить курить или тебя научить для компании???


 хммм....а вы идете на компромисс,курите  вместе кальян)))))))

----------


## ИСА

Художник, эх, боюсь, даже кальян неполучится..Это чистое и неземное создание!!! Неспособное на такие гадости!!!  - и вообще ни на какие, только на всё хорошее.

----------


## zmejka

ИСА, конечно же, тебе нужно бросать курить, тепер отмазка "быстрее сдохну" не проканает  :Smile:

----------


## ИСА

хныыыыык
но курить так вкусно!!! Вот никогда в жизни даже не думала собираться бросать курить!!

----------


## Гражданин

Юнити, Иса, а кто из вас кто на ваших аватарах? Я так понимаю у вас разница в возрасте? Как вы вообще познакомились?

----------


## Энтерколит

> Юнити, Иса, а кто из вас кто на ваших аватарах? Я так понимаю у вас разница в возрасте? Как вы вообще познакомились?


   та я практически уверен, что у них разница в возрасте, т.к. пар, где оба родились в один день, крайне мало.

----------


## zmejka

> хныыыыык
> но курить так вкусно!!! Вот никогда в жизни даже не думала собираться бросать курить!!


 да мало ли чего в жизни ты не думала :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

> та я практически уверен, что у них разница в возрасте, т.к. пар, где оба родились в один день, крайне мало.


 Не утрируй,я имею ввиду большее,чем просто разницу в один день

----------


## Энтерколит

> Не утрируй,я имею ввиду большее,чем просто разницу в один день


  - насколько большую примерно разницу вы имели в виду? 
Кстати, можно вопрос - Вы не широкие ли штанины случайно носите?

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Честно говоря, мне кажется, что эта тема превратилась в цирк.

----------


## ИСА

Нувоооот...
Как полная халэпа, так нормальная тема, как что-то хорошее - то цирк? 
обидно как-то.....

----------


## Энтерколит

> Нувоооот...
> Как полная халэпа, так нормальная тема, как что-то хорошее - то цирк? 
> обидно как-то.....


  - и не говорите.

----------


## Гражданин

> - насколько большую примерно разницу вы имели в виду? 
> Кстати, можно вопрос - Вы не широкие ли штанины случайно носите?


 Я вопрос задал не тебе, не забывай.
На счет штанов, при чем тут это,лол? Я не ношу широкие штаны, наоборот люблю узкачи)

----------


## Энтерколит

> Я вопрос задал не тебе, не забывай.
> На счет штанов, при чем тут это,лол? Я не ношу широкие штаны, наоборот люблю узкачи)


 А я вопрос задал ВАМ, не забывайте)

Ну как причём, я просто вспомнил как в каком-то стихе какой-то гражданин доставал что-то из широких штанин...

----------


## ИСА

Предлагаете нам паспорта достать из широких штанин  :Smile:  - как мило, реверанс))) 
Вообще да, вы все правы, у нас большая разница в возрасте. Сознаюсь, меня это несколько колбасит... 
Ок, теперь слушаю Ваши комментарии Господа - сколько допустимая разница, сколько нет и что будет, если.....? 
К чему это всё? Я понимаю, что любопытно... только лишь любопытно, или мысли какие-то пророческие будут? с объяснениями что да как да почему и почему для вас тема, вернувшая к жизни двух самоубийц вдруг стала цирком.
Быть может вы и правы...цирк, театр (какая разница) - а мы тут клоуны.... с нашими сердцами, чувствами и вот такой любовью....

----------


## Гражданин

> А я вопрос задал ВАМ, не забывайте)
> 
> Ну как причём, я просто вспомнил как в каком-то стихе какой-то гражданин доставал что-то из широких штанин...


 Ну во-первых, ни Юнити(ИСА), не я, никто не обязан отвечать тут на чьи-либо вопросы. Во-вторых, это может быть оффтопом. 
Но я могу ответить на некоторые твои вопросы, но не тут)

----------


## Гражданин

> Предлагаете нам паспорта достать из широких штанин  - как мило, реверанс))) 
> Вообще да, вы все правы, у нас большая разница в возрасте. Сознаюсь, меня это несколько колбасит... 
> Ок, теперь слушаю Ваши комментарии Господа - сколько допустимая разница, сколько нет и что будет, если.....? 
> К чему это всё? Я понимаю, что любопытно... только лишь любопытно, или мысли какие-то пророческие будут? с объяснениями что да как да почему и почему для вас тема, вернувшая к жизни двух самоубийц вдруг стала цирком.
> Быть может вы и правы...цирк, театр (какая разница) - а мы тут клоуны.... с нашими сердцами, чувствами и вот такой любовью....


 У меня никаких пророческих мыслей не будет, всего лишь любопытство. И я вам искренне вам желаю счастья.

----------


## Unity

*ЭТА ТЕМА - СТРАНИЦЫ МОЕГО ДНЕВНИКА - И ЛИШЬ МНЕ РЕШАТЬ: ЧТО ЕСТЬ "ТОП" ЛИБО "ОФФТОП".*
Вы, право, как дети малые!.. Мне просто _стыдно_ за некоторых из вас - _за то, что пригласив Сюда Самую Прекрасную Леди на свете_, аз, схоже, допустил Ошибку. 
Какая разница - кто в коем именно году увидел Солнце и кому именно сколько лет?! Что это меняет??? Какое это, чёрт подери, имеет значение?! 
Да, изначально эта тема задумывалась в качестве своего рода "блога" - когда ещё данная опция на Независимом была недоступна - и я по-прежнему верен себе. Мыслю. Теперь - вмести с Лучшей Частицей своего естества. Что не так?.. К чему упрёки в возрасте?..

----------


## Энтерколит

> Но я могу ответить на некоторые твои вопросы, но не тут)


  - а где? )

----------


## Энтерколит

> Самую Прекрасную Леди на свете


  - мне кажется, не особо самую...яб не вдул...

----------


## ИСА

*Гражданин*, спасибо большое. Любопытство - оно понятно, здесь, на форуме, вообще нет обычных и "стандартных" людей, иногда все обитатели су-форумов кажутся мне самыми хорошими т потому не могущими существовать в "обычном" мире людьми.
Интересные, умные, душевные лирики, романтики и философы.
*Энтереколит*, будьте так любезны, если не сложно - поясните, чем обязана - такому плевку в морду и особенно в душу. В каком бы обществе не доводилось бывать в своей жизни - сказать по правде - так ещё ни разу не оскорбляли. Но прежде чем обидеться или швырнуть перчатку в лицо - хотелось бы понять - чем обязана.

----------


## Unity

эНТЕРОКОЛИТ - *интуиция подсказывает мне, что кой-то прародительнице столь достойной фамилии, отпрыском коей ныне стали Вы, таки действительно "вдули" - используя сентенции, кои вам привычны и ясны - лишь в виду чистой случайности - на пьяную голову и, скорее всего, в полной темноте - ибо Естественный Отбор попросту не позволил бы особям, имеющим столь отвратный и низменный моральный облик, иметь потомков. 
Для выяснения дальнейших подробностей вашего хилого гениалогического древа предлагаю встретиться в первый день весны в глухом безлюдном месте. 20 шагов. 2 пули. Надеюсь, в своих жалких поросячьих глазках и дрожащих астенических ручонках вы уверены - и они не дрогнут. Белая перчатка вам - в то место, где у нормальных людей находится лицо.*

Из-за таких... с-с-существ, как _это_, мне по-прежнему Стыдно за то, что я родился Парнем - Человеком - Созданием, принадлежащим Виду, представители коего вообще в принципе способны на подобное... 
Честь имею, Независимый СУ-форум. С этого дня... Интернет умер для меня - и сам аз умер для всей этой липкой Паутины, коя как ничто иное _обнажает человечью Суть_...

----------


## Энтерколит

Юнити, ты можешь по людски писать? Я половину не понимаю, чё ты там несёшь.
Если хочешь стрелку, то дуэль на стволах не обещаю, но фейс набью если сильно попросишь.

----------


## Энтерколит

> Ты в детстве в какие игрушки играл? одежду ты какую бы предпочитал носить? От какого лица тебе было бы легче говорить: мужского или женского?


  - 1) В разные. От танков до кукол. Войны любил разыгрывать разными фигурками, и пошивать одежду для кукол любил. По настроению.  
2) Ну, я например очень не против был бы носить юбку, если бы не боялся на улице агрессивно-неадекватных реакций людей. Юбки удобны, например. И гигиеничны. 
3) Наверно, от мужского всё-таки легче.  

Кстати, не вижу особой корелляции между предпочтениями в одежде и полом сознания. Тем более, что женщины всё более переходят на якобы "мужские" одежды. Или это потому, что все в последнее время внутри поголовно мужчины что ли?  :EEK!:

----------


## zmejka

Я в шоке, дорогая редакция...от ответа некоторых товарисчей :Frown:

----------


## художник

где модераторы!!!!!!!! а ну забаньте Энтерколита. где тут кнопка забанить?
Он оскорбляет автора темы! оскорбляет нашу новую знакомую,вторую половинку Unity!!!!!!!!!!!!
оскорбляет читателей и гостей темы.
стараюсь выражаться корректно.но злости моей нет границ!!!
Цирка подавай народу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Хлеба и зрелищ охота недалеким созданиям!!!! народ всегда хотел хлеба и зрелищ! 
Будут ВАМ ,ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ЦИРКА ,ЗРЕЛИЩЕ!!!!  ИДИТЕ В ..........
как жалко что нельзя даже в ответ на оскорбление ....эх ну да ладно.
начало спрашивали про пол теперь вот  про возраст....вам все корректно объяснили.особо умный не понял,теперь  еще и про возраст....я вообще в шоке...уже второй раз за несколько дней
ДА КАКАЯ   ВАМ ............РАЗНИЦА!!!!!!!!! 
мало вам просто чуда!!! нет давайте ,растащим чудо и посмотрим что оно есть и из чего состоит...
изверги!
ненавижу людей.в общей массе.особенно вот за такие посты....
ограниченные .............
А вам,Энтерколит,я сейчас в личку все БЕЗ ЦЕНЗУРЫ НАПИШУ
простите,устал я все корректно объяснять....
ну правда уже,не будьте ..... ,будьте разумными,добрыми,умейте ПРОСТО РАДОВАТЬСЯ ЧУДУ.и своему и чужому.не надо реалити шоу делать из жизни.тем более из чужой и прекрасной жизни.

----------


## художник

А ПОЧЕМУ Энтерколиту нельзя личное сообщение отправить? мне здесь вам написать во всеуслышание,что я ,и не только я о вас думаем?  брысь из темы по хорошему!!!!!!!!!!!  и на вашем месте,нужно принести свои извинения автору темы, и второй половинке автора!

----------


## Игорёк

Не надо троллей кормить, неужели неочевидно.

----------


## ИСА

День добрый всем. 
Да...всё правильно - не надо троллей кормить, пусть поголодают, им полезно. 
Ах, до чего же не хотелось бы закрывать эту тему- здесь писал кто-то, что никогда не думал, что автор этой темы может быть счастлив, а у меня по этому поводу лишь только одна мысль - не о нас, о Людях. 
Всех тех, кого горе и боль душевная приводят на су-форумы, кого толкает боль на самоубийство, ведь оно для многих - эвтаназия для души, и на самом деле попытка не дать умереть внутри себя, не дать умереть своему сердцу - тяжкий выбор - что же убить в себе - тело или душу. 
И нам обоим так мечталось, чтобы все отчаявшиеся, неверующие в счастье для себя...все такие же ЖИВЫЕ, как мы, все те, кто на САМОМ деле хочет не умереть всерединке, а именно ЖИТЬ, жить ПО-Настоящему...быть может, наша история поможет кому-то немного продержаться, и неуйти, и дождаться своего чуда - здесь, на этой земле и в этом мире. Каким бы не представлялось человеку его чудо, его мечта и чем бы ни было то, без чего кто-то из живущих - не может жить. Для кого-то это вторая половинка души, для кого-то - полёт в космос (образно) - неважно, все люди разные и уникальна душа каждая. 
Когда я начинала писать здесь, мне так хотелось, чтобы видя происходящее с нами, кто-то, быть может, понял бы, что мы не брошены на этой земле высшими силами, создавшими нас, и что быть может, происходящее в жизни плохое - тоже для чего-то нужно... Часть жизни, часть пути, часть чего-то и часть нас... 
Всегда хочется чем-то помочь умирающим душам... вот, пробуем поделиться чудом и надеждой на чудо - быть может, это кому-то окажется нужно (это было бы прекрасно), быть может, кому-то нет (что поделать, что имеем, что есть у нас - тем и делимся, не обессудьте). 

Что касаемо троллей - сегодня с утра мне их отчего-то просто жалко, я перечитываю посты и пытаюсь понять - как же живётся душе, внутри которой - вот такая мерзость, мне жать такие души, неживущие светом, враждующие с теплом, ибо не понимают они, что творят. В первую очередь - с сами собою....мне жаль их и даже с утра уж неособо противно.

----------


## ИСА

> Юнити, ты можешь по людски писать? Я половину не понимаю, чё ты там несёшь.
> Если хочешь стрелку, то дуэль на стволах не обещаю, но фейс набью если сильно попросишь.


 Этреколит, у меня к Вам один вопрос - отчего так, какая тень легла на Вашу душу и заставляет Вас кормить её - вот так. Кормить, питать тьму и грязь, неведомо зачем, для чего проникшую в душу и сердце. 
В Ваших постах, в Вашем желаньи вытянуть на свет Божий что-то плохое из людей есть нечто маниакальное... отчего так, могу я Вам чем-то помочь? - Ведь Вы именно вытягиваете что-то плохое из всех здесь присутствующих - злобу, раздражение, гнев, отвращение, всё то, чему на белом свете - не место. И в душах - не место. А самое подходящее место лишь в аду. 
Для чего, зачем, почему так - растить ад в своей душе и пытаться пробудить его в других?  
Художник, не поддавайтесь воздействию ада.... не кормите его тем, что ему хочется съесть в наших душах. Мы все, все люди - созданы не для этого,  а для добра, любви и света, и только это стоит позволять будить в себе... 
Этероколит, мне Вас искренне жаль, мне бы хотелось чем-то помочь Вашей душе - посветлеть и согреться.

----------


## Игорёк

ИСА, он забанен, и вообще не надо кормить.. Человек не смог себя никоим образом реализовать, и теперь встав на сторону обиженного пытается хоть чем-то разбавить свою пустую жизнь.

----------


## ИСА

Игорёк, поняла.... спасибо. 
Разбавить пустоту...как страшно.... разбавленная пустота становится ещё пустыннее, как расширяющийся вакуум, что ли.... Пустоту заполнять чем-то нужно....
Простите, что-то я расфилософствовалась  :Smile:

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Я же говорил, что это цирк, ну по-крайней мере что-то синонимичное.  Юнити знает как я к ней отношусь после столь продолжительного общения здесь на форуме. Довольно ирочничная ситуация. Юнити столь долго и кропотливо описывала свою схему существования (наверное не только свою), возможно фатальную и вот теперь здесь через каждую строчку признания в неземной любви. Это заставляет задуматься: есть какие-то барьеры в реальной жизни, чтобы друг другу в лицо это говорить? Это просто настораживает. А уж про то, что здесь будут тролли (хотя разве они куда-то уходили) сомневаться не приходиться.
ИСА, я Вам верю, просто довольно сложно понять истинную цель происходящего.

----------


## Каин

> Юнити, ты можешь по людски писать? Я половину не понимаю, чё ты там несёшь.
> Если хочешь стрелку, то дуэль на стволах не обещаю, но фейс набью если сильно попросишь.


 Энтрозалупит, может ты мне попробуешь морду набить? Где стрелка? Юнити сейчас не до тебя. А вот я свободен. Пиши мне в личку. Я думаю, что мне не составит труда опустить чмо, которое к тому же любитель поносить женские юбки.

----------


## Каин

> ИСА, я Вам верю, просто довольно сложно понять истинную цель происходящего.


 Вы очевидно не верите в любовь? Что ж такие как вы не одиноки.

----------


## ИСА

> Я же говорил, что это цирк, ну по-крайней мере что-то синонимичное.  Юнити знает как я к ней отношусь после столь продолжительного общения здесь на форуме. Довольно ирочничная ситуация. Юнити столь долго и кропотливо описывала свою схему существования (наверное не только свою), возможно фатальную и вот теперь здесь через каждую строчку признания в неземной любви. Это заставляет задуматься: есть какие-то барьеры в реальной жизни, чтобы друг другу в лицо это говорить? Это просто настораживает. А уж про то, что здесь будут тролли (хотя разве они куда-то уходили) сомневаться не приходиться.
> ИСА, я Вам верю, просто довольно сложно понять истинную цель происходящего.


  Мне всегда казалось, что Юнити так старательно описывает свою механистическую теорию для того...что меньше было больно, заставляя сама себя поверить в это. Для того, чтоб эта теория была какой-то анестезией для нестерпимо болящей души, желавшей на самом деле только одного - любить и быть любимым. 
Фатальная схема? - для души, которой без любящего сердца рядом и есть и фатум, и рок, и проклятье, и чтоб меньше чувствовать боль - нужно заставить себя верить в механистику, и раз за разом полосовать свои руки лезвием.  Тоже для анестезии на самом деле. 

Впрочем, я такая же, только анестезию себе выдумала другую - я свято верила в то, что меня просто любить, что я чем-то особенно поганым отличаюсь от всех людей на свете, что проклятье на мне вот такое и что жить мне далее нельзя и невозможно. 

ЦЕЛЬ? - цели нет.... странное какое слово, правильно ли я поняла его? - не знаю, но цели нет у меня иной, кроме той, чтоб любить Юнити и чтоб ему всегда было хорошо и никогда в жизни более не бывало больно. Чтоб Зажили страшные шрамы на сердце и...и руках. 
Я не знаю Вас и не знаю, как вам такая цель - жить, чтоб любить и быть любимым - но она именно такова, хотите верьте, хотите проверьте, а впрочем, я думаю, что жизнь моя покажет Вам всё неясно непонятно и то, во что неверится. 

Барьеров у нас никаких нет, то что пишется на форуме - лишь слабый отзвук, отсвет того, что происходит между нами сейчас  в реале, а что, чтоб написать на форуме "я тебя люблю" - нужны барьеры? - мне казалось наоборот - когда барьеров нет никаких, то только тогда это с лёгкостью пишется, с лёгкостью и счастьем писать так и это  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Впрочем, я такая же, только анестезию себе выдумала другую - я свято верила в то, что меня просто любить, что я чем-то особенно поганым отличаюсь от всех людей на свете, что проклятье на мне вот такое и что жить мне далее нельзя и невозможно.


 +1 Очень знакомо. В лучшем случае можно только ненавидеть.

----------


## ИСА

да... как-то так было - но Юнити - волшебник)) 
Я думаю, что в Вашей жизни вполне возможно волшебство. ДА и в каждой жизни.

----------

